# Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Challenge



## dontspeakdefeat

I feel as if we need to start fresh and new. This challenge is doing so many positive things for so many members and we want to keep it positive. Any negativity in this challenge thread will be deleted.

Below is the original post and link to the original thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301

First update thread. June 1, 2008

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233

*OVATION/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE PLEDGE CLASS**
tt8: MT                                
JustKiya: Mega-Tek
donewit-it: OCT
JLove74: OCT
Nice & Wavy: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Shimmie: OCT Pack
NaijaGal: OCT
RZILYNT: OCT/Mega-Tek 
Trudy: OCT/Mega-Tek
Coffee: OCT Pack
Mystic Mega-Tek
brittanynic16: OCT
gymfreak336: OCT
WomanlyCharm: OCT/Mega-Tek
Nita81: OCT/Mega-Tek
cicilypayne: OCT
miss_cherokee: Mega-Tek
dontspeakdefeat: OCT
imstush: Mega-Tek
Jetblackhair: Mega-Tek
SummerRain: OCT
Princessnad: Mega-Tek
MissMadam: OCT/Mega-Tek
sareca: OCT
Serenity_Peace: OCT Pack
It~Can~Grow: Mega-Tek
january noir: OCT Pack
agnenoir: Mega-Tek
evsbaby: OCT
tootrendy19: Mega-Tek
mnemosyne: Mega-Tek
otegwu: Mega-Tek
gorgeoushair: Mega-Tek
Cayenne0622: OCT
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
girlyprincess23: Mega-Tek   
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
mleah: OCT
daniemoy: OCT
Chardai: OCT Pack 
mstaiti: Mega-Tek
GETHEALTHY: OCT
fancypants007: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
Tootuff: OCT
lane: OCT Pak/Mega-Tek
chocolat79: OCT
Soliel185: Mega-Tek
PittiPat: Mega-Tek
MissVee: OCT
Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll: Mega-Tek
slimmzz: OCT 
MissRissa: OCT
KPH: OCT
LondonDiva: Mega-Tek 
shakesha22: OCT
AJamericanDiva: Mega-Tek
esoterica: Mega-Tek
Sebring26: Mega-Tek
growinglong777: OCT
Queeny20: Mega-Tek
MSHONEY: Mega-Tek
GANicole: OCT
CocoBunny: OCT/Mega-Tek 
Mz DEE DEE: Mega-Tek
tlstacy12: Mega-Tek
Alli77: OCT
qtslim83: Mega-Tek
JD2'd: Mega-Tek
sunbasque: Mega-Tek
nycutiepie: OCT 
lovelymissyoli: Mega-Tek
ayjacks: OCT
sweetie77: OCT
apples: Mega-Tek
jrae: OCT
Nina_S: Mega-Tek
Mynappturalme: Mega-Tek
Onejamifan: Mega-Tek
Curlytime: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
Cassandra1975: Mega-Tek
PrettyfaceANB: OCT
aprilj: Mega-Tek
tnorenberg: Rejuvenator
eshille: OCT
cieramichelle: OCT Pak
belleama: OCT
seximami: OCT
princesslocks: OCT Pak
lady_brown: OCT
iasade: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Golden: Mega-Tek
isisalisa: Oct/ Mega-Tek
VWVixxen: Mega-Tek
missprincess011: Mega-Tek
yodie: OCT/Mega-Tek
aurora3140: Mega-Tek
shocol: OCT
Aggie: OCT/ Mega-Tek
april shower: Mega-Tek
SelfStyled: OCT
smooth*fro
Diya: OCT
missdemi: OCT
finewine83: OCT
EbonyEyes: Mega-Tek
MisTatim: OCT/Mega-Tek
Jessica Rabbit: MT
nomadpixi:?
explosiva9: MT
Twisties: OCT Pack
Clarice: OCT
Dogmd: OCT
Morenita: OCT
Aquafina: Mega-Tek
Deborah: OCT
ViloetWylde: Mega-Tek
dreamer03: Mega-Tek
prettykinks: Mega-Tek
longhairhopeful: Mega-Tek
kels823: Mega-Tek
caribgirl:Mega-Tek
Luscious85: Mega-Tek
Afrolicious: OCT
song_of_serenity: Mega-Tek
Mz. Shug: Mega-Tek
OSAMENE: Mega-Tek
tsmith: Mega-Tek
flautist: Mega-Tek
2grlsandme: OCT Pack
foxieroxienyc: Mega-Tek
leona2025: Mega-Tek
sexyeyes3616: OCT
awesomely_nappy: Mega-Tek
AVE One: OCT
Senegalese: OCT
ladybeesrch: Meg-Tek
ljones4521: Mega-Tek
Dubois007: OCT
jamaicalovely: Mega-Tek
Platinum: Mega-Tek
Princessdi: OCT/Mega-Tek
Dubois007: OCT
carletta: Mega-Tek
vivEz daNs lamouR: OCT
AVE One: OCT
nadine1977canada: OCT
dany06: Mega-Tek
CHEEKQUEEN: Mega-Tek
ladybeesrch: Mega-Tek
long2short2_?:Mega-Tek
slimzz: Mega-Tek 
cocoaluv: Mega-Tek
jojo70: OCT
*COOKIE*: OCT
shortyluv: Mega-Tek
rhapsdyblu: Mega-Tek
Evalina: ???
karlap: Mega-Tek
EMJazzy: Mega-Tek
eroberson: Mega-Tek
soulie: Mega-Tek
ahamlet1: Mega-Tek
Lexib: Mega-Tek
toy: Mega-Tek
Miss Priss: Mega-Tek
valerie: Mega-Tek
brightblueink: Mega-Tek
Twilight80: Mega-Tek
Honey-Dip: Mega-Tek
phyl73: Mega-Tek, OCT
Zeal: Mega-Tek
marand13: Mega-Tek
twnz&1mo: Mega-Tek
november wind: Mega -Tek
ParvaniVida: Mega-TeK
msmills2U: Mega-Tek
fogannie: Mega-Tek
nursenappy: Mega-Tek
candycane044: Mega-Tek
tiff curl: Mega-Tek
LongCurlyLocks: Mega-Tek
trj1922: Mega-Tek
SheaM: Mega-Tek
belle_reveuse28: Mega-Tek
jiyabree: Mega-Tek
caramel28: Mega-Tek
naturalepiphany: Mega-Tek
flowinlocks: Mega-Tek

*

Here are some tips for newbies, Originally posted by Shimmie:


Shimmie said:


> Snuckles This is Just for You!
> 
> Attention Newbies!
> 
> Help Notes for using Ovation Cell Therapy an Mega Tek
> 
> Rule #1 - Forget reading this entire thread. Yes...forget it. It's too overwhelming and you only be more confused on use of these products.
> 
> Rule # 1 - I am ON PURPOSE omitting all of the EXTRA's (even my extras I've shared in earlier posts) that so many us have listed in our regimes.
> 
> I am posting the Simple Method which is ALL anyone needs to follow.
> 
> Rule #3 - Relax and Allow your Hair to Grow...It will.
> 
> Steps for Using these products that WORK!
> 
> I. Ovation Hair Care System
> 
> www.ovationhair.com
> 
> Main Product in this system that produces Growth:
> 
> Ovation Cell Therapy - The Growth Product
> 
> http://www.ovationhair.com/OvationStore.asp?ac=lk&cat=2
> 
> How to use:
> 
> 1. Apply to scalp as you would hair oil or hair grease and gently massage into your scalp with the pads (soft part) of your fingers.
> 
> 2. Leave on your scalp for at least an hour then rinse your scalp with lukewarm water and proceed with your favorite hair conditioner. Place in protective style.
> 
> 3. OR --- leave in overnight and rinse out in the morning. Place hair in protective style.
> 
> That's it. You're done!
> 
> 3. How often? At least 3 times a week. Each night is fine, but 3 times a week is plenty. I know because I've done so.
> 
> You do not need all three Ovation products. Although I have the complete system, I mainly use the Cell Therapy.
> 
> II. Mega Tek -- Same as above
> 
> 1. Apply to scalp as you would a scalp conditoner or hair grease.
> 2. Gently massage the prduct into scalp with soft pads of your fingers.
> 3. Leave in at least one hour or overnight.
> 4. Rinse out, condition hair with favorite hair conditioner.
> 5. Put hair in protective style.
> 
> Which Product does what?
> 
> Mega Tek will thicken your hair -- fast! It will also strenghten your hair which will lenghten your hair.
> 
> Ovation Cell Therapy will lengthen your hair --- fast! It just doesn't thicken as quickly as the Mega Tek does. But it sure gives the length.
> 
> Shampooing your hair....
> 
> As often or as little as you wish. I use shampoo only once a month.
> 
> However, at least 3 times a week, I Condition-Wash with my favorite conditioner. After I rinse, the conditioner out, I apply either Ovation or Mega Tek to my scalp. If I'm sleepy, I leave it in overnight.
> 
> I even go out in public with this product in my hair. Ain't nobody gonna grow my hair but me, so I could care less about what anyone thinks.
> 
> Key Principle - Make it easy on yourself. The only method to focus upon is that this is a scalp treatment. And it's not complicated
> 
> Do your thing with it and forget about all of the extras, such as the oils, and whatever else you've been reading. You DO NOT NEED IT!
> 
> Oiling Your Scalp:
> 
> Only if you want to. And if so, use either Castor Oil or Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil. They are growth oils.
> 
> If you want to mix a little oil with the Ovation or Mega Tek, you can, but you do not have to. It's only an option. However, if you do, only use Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil. Again, these are growth oils.
> 
> SHEDDING
> 
> It's happens, but do not panick. I had major shedding after the 3rd week of Ovation, but I survived and so did my hair.
> 
> Garlic saved the day and my hair and my nerves Garlic stops the shedding.
> 
> Garlic Tabs:
> 
> Internally: Take 1 -3 tablets per day. That's all you need. Don't overload on this because it's not necessary.
> 
> Externally: Make a garlic paste as follows:
> 
> About 1 Tablespoon of Garlic Powder (not Garlic Salt -- Powder only)
> 
> Mix with with enough Castor Oil (or Olive Oil or Jojoba Oil) to make a thin paste.
> 
> Apply this Garlic paste onto and into your entire head, hair and scalp. Cover your head with plastic cap and leave this mixture on your head for a least one hour. YOU DO NOT NEED HEAT!. Your body heat is quite sufficient. I use one of those gold mylar (foil) plastic caps and it truly heats up my hair on its own.
> 
> Now wash your hair with a mild shampoo and then condition your hair. Place into a protective style and Smile! Cause your shedding has just been 'checked' ...
> 
> Now if you want to spend extra money, you can purchase the Alter Ego Garlic Hair cream conditioner. I love this product and it smells so light and fresh and it works!
> 
> Here's one of many links for the product:
> 
> http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?goodsIdx=2157
> 
> Moisture:
> 
> Keep your hair moisturized as well. Do what you know is best for moisturizing your hair. Use your favorite DC's (Deep conditioning products/regimes). Just make it easy for YOU. That's the Key --- making it easy for you to maintain.
> 
> Other Proteins:
> 
> Stay away from them. Both of these products are protein heavy and you do not need other proteins. It will dry your hair.
> 
> Here's a Treat for your Hair:
> 
> "The Kiya Fizzie" --- The KF Solution from our family member "Just Kiya"
> 
> Add a little Sea Salt (1/2 teaspoon) to a huge handful of your favorite hair conditioner. Any conditioner of your choice.
> 
> Mix well and apply to your hair. Cover with Plasic cap for at least an hour. Rinse out and your hair will be as soft as can be. This also Relaxes the ends of your hair. See pic #4 in my siggy pikistrip. Treat yourself to the Kiya Fizzie once a week. Your hair will love you for it.
> 
> Ladies this is it! I am so sorry for adding to the confusion. We all want to grow our hair super fast, well this is it! When I stopped adding all of the extras my hair grew. The only 'extra' in my regime is the use of the Garlic. That's it. My hair grew even faster.
> 
> Okay............now go grow that hair!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to ask DSD to post this up front to make it easier for the Newbies.
> 
> Until we get this posted up front just remember this is post number #3567.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Hi Ladies
It's time for another hair growth challenge!
The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE* is *MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009.* *You can join at anytime between now and then. *. *PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST**
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
Price $26.95, Tax $1.56,  Total $38.51

 The official OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009. You can join at anytime between now and then. . PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.stagecoastwest.com

http://www.valleyvet.com

http://www.kvvet.com

FOR GALLON SIZE TUB OF MEGA-TEK
http://neeps.com/searchresult.html?...6771492516079&.autodone=http://www.neeps.com/
Price: $ 149.26



Sindeee said:



			I don't know but I though this would be a great idea for anyone wanting to buy Mega-Tek but didn't want to sift through the thousands of posts to get different web addresses.



So I'll start.



Consider it a MT cheat sheet!

I purchased mine from: http://kvvet.com

They're offering FREE SHIPPING with any order over $50.00. 

ALSO, there is a coupon code you can use: SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054


http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_...alse&mscssid=0407683DA633481688CF648B6A586F1C

Click to expand...



_____________________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________








*HELPFUL INFO*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*PRODUCT INGREDIENTS*

Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance

Mega-Tek Rebuilder:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
DI = Different ingredient AND HU = Higher up on the list

The Rebuilder has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids than OCT
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*FUN RECIPES*(these also help combat shedding)
Mega-Tek Mix:in a small container mix 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA from lotioncrafters.com. (thanks justkiya) 

OCT/Mega-Tek combo:mix MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day


Mega-Tek Mix:6 oz MT cell rebuilder, 1 oz grapeseed oil, 1oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil, 1 oz aloe vera oil (aloe vera gel can also be used)15 -18 drops of rosemary or peppermint or lavender essential oil (or 5-6 drops of each), 2 oz BB Oil Moisturizer hair lotion with castor oil and aloe, 1 Tblspn of flowers of sulfur powder (yellow), 3 tubes of MN
    -1. Mix the MN with the BB moisturizer in a bowl first 
    -2. Mix all ingredients together in a color applicator bottle, shake and squeeze on scalp only daily 

"Pre-oil" with OCT or Mega-Tek: 1). oil scalp first with an oil such as almond oil, extra virgin olive oil, safflower oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil, ayurveda oils or any other oil you like 2). then apply the OCT or Mega-Tek to scalp with a color-applicator bottle
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Treatments for Shedding
1.Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_...r+EGO+Hot+Oil+Treatment+with+Garlic&x=14&y=22

2. Alter Ego Cren
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_bt?url=search-alias=beauty&field-keywords=Alter+EGO+Cren&x=0&y=0

3. Remedee Shampoo/Leave-In
http://www.buty-wave.com/

4. take odorless kyolic garlic supplements to combat shedding from the inside out. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ovación,
tt8*


----------



## MrsQueeny

Thanks dsd. Q


----------



## JustKiya

THANK YOU! 

*so happy*


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Thanks for starting another one.


----------



## JustKiya

Oh my gods, I just read that first post in full for the first time in a while - WOW :wow: TT8!!!!! Girl, you did an AMAZING job keeping all that together - shoot, I was going to have to dig through my blog to look up my recipe in a few weeks - and there it is!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Your welcome ladies. I will be keeping a close eye out on this one.


----------



## gymfreak336

Soooooooooooooooo


My newgrowth is starting to get crazy. 

Thats all


----------



## sexyeyes3616

gymfreak336 said:


> Soooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> My newgrowth is starting to get crazy.
> 
> Thats all


 
Same here i can barely part my hair when i am applying OCT to my scalp.


----------



## JustKiya

_So - we were talking about how wonderfully our hair is doing.... _


My hair is doing so WELL. I realized what caused me to stop last time - I went out of town, and then I got sick - and that just threw me ALL off. I will not be doing that again - all I'm cheating is myself, and a sis is too impatient for that sort of thing.  

The MT actually makes my hair feel good - nice and soft and lush, almost - I'm glad I keep it in protective styles, otherwise the HIH Disease that I am suffering now would be SERIOUSLY interfering with my steelo.

One crappy thing - my hair doesn't want to 'stick' together as much as it usually does.  Means I have to figure out how to use hairpins. 

Seriously. The ones shaped like a U with really long legs and squiggly sides? How the HECK do you use them? I stick them in and kinda give them a half turn, but - I have no clue how to use them effectively. 

 I did my hair for my wedding (a simple bun on top of my head out of almost APL dreads) and I swear, I used 70 bobbypins.   

Anybody have a youtube, or something?   Seriously.


----------



## gymfreak336

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Same here i can barely part my hair when i am applying OCT to my scalp.



Goodness!


----------



## SelfStyled

gymfreak336 said:


> Soooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> My newgrowth is starting to get crazy.
> 
> Thats all


 


Uhmmm mine too - it's Gangsta.  I will not, I repeat I will not relax befor 8 weeks.

At six weeks something happened and the NG light switched on.


----------



## Mz.Shug

DH surprised me w/ my garlic supps! Better than roses I tell ya!
I'm so excited about this product and the NG I've gotten within 1 week of using! Grow baby Grow!


----------



## explosiva9

What tha??? 

I almost lost my mind at first click and almost hit panic mode thinking, " did i miss some progress pics, some new info? NOOOOOOOOO "    .  Thought the other thread got deleted entirely.

Anyway, my ng is officially unmanageable so I am scheduled for a relaxer on saturday and can't wait.  I will definitely track my progress and i will take a pic of the back and see how far I get in Sept.


----------



## Dubois007

I'm so impatient to see the results I'm going to get with OCT. Every night I dream of my hair reacing APL, .....going crazy


----------



## Golden

Mz.Shug said:


> *DH surprised me w/ my garlic supps! *Better than roses I tell ya!
> I'm so excited about this product and the NG I've gotten within 1 week of using! Grow baby Grow!



That is too cute  Congrats on all the growth!


----------



## Aggie

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I feel as if we need to start fresh and new. This challenge is doing so many positive things for so many members and we want to keep it positive. Any negativity in this challenge thread will be deleted.
> 
> Below is the original post and link to the original thread.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301


 
Thank you so much dontspeakdefeat. I really appreciate this. We have really enjoyed this thread over the past months.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Oh my gods, I just read that first post in full for the first time in a while - WOW :wow: TT8!!!!! Girl, you did an AMAZING job keeping all that together - shoot, I was going to have to dig through my blog to look up my recipe in a few weeks - and there it is!!!


 
Girl I see my recipe up there too. Actually I kinda like that this is a shorter thread to read through especially for our OCT/MT newbies, woo hoo!!!


----------



## caribgirl

SelfStyled said:


> Uhmmm mine too - it's Gangsta.  I will not, I repeat I will not relax befor 8 weeks.
> 
> At six weeks something happened and the NG light switched on.



Good for you SS and Gym! My ng was already out of control and after dcing today I noticed that the MT is adding to the forestry . I will attempt to stretch until Sept. by the grace of God .



Mz.Shug said:


> DH surprised me w/ my garlic supps! Better than roses I tell ya!
> I'm so excited about this product and the NG I've gotten within 1 week of using! Grow baby Grow!



Your hubby is too sweet- what a true hair supporter!


----------



## Mz.Shug

SelfStyled said:


> Uhmmm mine too - it's Gangsta. I will not, I repeat I will not relax befor 8 weeks.
> 
> At six weeks something happened and the NG light switched on.


 

Interesting:scratchch

So are you ladies attempting to stretch with these products or no?

And for those who are months into the challenge how long were you able to go before relaxing again?


----------



## Mz.Shug

caribgirl said:


> Your hubby is too sweet- what a true hair supporter!




He helps me apply my MT to the back as well. 

I've developed a new theory "If you want to run your fingers through it, you have to help me do it"

How ya like me na!


----------



## KnottyGurl

Yea! Thanks for opening this thread again  I ordered my MT. Waiting to join the challenge.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thanks, DSD!!!


----------



## ayoung

Well---I just cut open my bottle of OCT---yep, using every bit 

My MT is on the way so i should be ok--i don't want any interruptions in application

This is my 5th week using (8 weeks post)

Can't wait for the Sep update ladies! (if I can stretch that long)


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Mz.Shug said:


> [/color]
> 
> He helps me apply my MT to the back as well.
> 
> *I've developed a new theory "If you want to run your fingers through it, you have to help me do it"*
> 
> How ya like me na!


 
MzShug, I love it!!!  


DSD, thanks for the new thread.  So fresh and so clean!


----------



## Sindeee

I haven't posted in a LOOOOOOOONG time but I have been reading this thread daily and it was VERY interesting until it hit a bad bump!

So I say THANK YOU in starting all over. 

Sindeee


----------



## nodisrespect

Nice and Wavy and London Diva, y'all have made a quick believer out of me. I'm bout to order a bottle of MegaTek today... or, er, as soon as the check clears 

Hopefully I'll have ordered my bottle before the next week is out, and at some point in the very near future I'll be relaxing after March - Now stretch. So assuming I don't end up noticeably underprocessed, I'll be able to track it all. 1/4th inch a week? I'm bout to faint just thinking about it...

One thing I'm wondering about is how I'll toe the moisture/protein line... my hair just seems to be whatever on products. It just goes with the flow. The only time my hair really seems to act up is too much manipulation and if I flat iron a lot. I want to keep doing long stretches, so hopefully my new growth won't be really unmanageable. 

I'm officially in here! Hi!

Relaxed users: how long do you guys go between touch ups?

ETA: how's it going for those doing the megatek w/ mn mix?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Mz.Shug said:


> Interesting:scratchch
> 
> So are you ladies attempting to stretch with these products or no?
> 
> And for those who are months into the challenge how long were you able to go before relaxing again?



If I get as good growth as I hope I get, hecky naw I ain't stretching. 8 weeks shall do it for me, especially if that translates to anywhere NEAR 2" of growth.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Um, so I haven't heard many reviews on the hair board, but I DC'd with heat using the new Redken Real Control hair mask and the moisturization is CRAZY! I can't keep my hands out of my hair, that's how good it feels.  

And it may be an optical illusion but my hair looks thicker too since starting MT. I slathered some on my strands for a few mins before washing today to give my hair a bit of protein.


----------



## PuffyBrown

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Um, so I haven't heard many reviews on the hair board, but I DC'd with heat using the new Redken Real Control hair mask and the moisturization is CRAZY! I can't keep my hands out of my hair, that's how good it feels.
> 
> And it may be an optical illusion but my hair looks thicker too since starting MT. I slathered some on my strands for a few mins before washing today to give my hair a bit of protein.


 
i am glad to see something about the Redken. I have been wanting to test it but was hanging on the fence waiting for somebody to say it was da bom...*im gettin it*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

StellaB said:


> i am glad to see something about the Redken. I have been wanting to test it but was hanging on the fence waiting for somebody to say it was da bom...*im gettin it*



 PJ from the word "go," huh?

Yeah, I was waiting too, but couldn't resist. All of the products have shea butter in them and are ultra moisturizing.


----------



## PuffyBrown

*My MT shipped today!*

I am sitting here like a little 5th grader on Christmas Eve...
I hope it gets here by Friday...I will be starting it on Friday night if it does...


----------



## nodisrespect

*cough*

ok, um

HI!!! HELLO!!! HELLO, POSTERS IN THIS THREAD!!! HI!!!!


----------



## bellezanegra826

StellaB said:


> *My MT shipped today!*
> 
> I am sitting here like a little 5th grader on Christmas Eve...
> I hope it gets here by Friday...I will be starting it on Friday night if it does...



i'll be so jealous if you get yours by friday. i ordered mine from some site yesterday and they said 5-7 days, then i scrolled down on the page and it said to call them if it never arrives. i'm getting the feeling that they have lost packages before and i might never get my goods


----------



## PuffyBrown

bellezanegra826 said:


> i'll be so jealous if you get yours by friday. i ordered mine from some site yesterday and they said 5-7 days, then i scrolled down on the page and it said to call them if it never arrives. i'm getting the feeling that they have lost packages before and i might never get my goods


 

You WILL get it..I just know it! It wont get lost!


----------



## Irresistible

*Personal note to you all*

I see this all like hindsight is 20/20 now , that I never should have started that thread while upset! and directed my frustration at everyone using this product as a whole or as you all one in the same! I am sorry to all of you for that part of my wrong doing! In my heart the whole time I didnt see it that way, now I can and do! The saddest part of all is the reason I got called 'captain save a head' was because I am actually known to really try to help, but it hurt me and I reacted to that , but it never should have been directed at the people using this product as a whole. The funny thing (not really funny at all though) is all of us went at it and I just realized that the one that called me a name never even showed up while we were all in an uproar! It was my mistake letting my upset play into someone's hand! I should know better and I apologize to all of you' as though all of you 'were acting the way I was accusing' that one or two in the other thread of being! I hope and pray this doesnt spark any more drama as that is the last thing I want. I did have my feelings about the risks and am not here to reapeat any of that! I am just sorry , really sorry that I reacted out of my frustration, speaking to all who use this product as a whole, that was really really wrong. And I JUST want you to know , that I truly do wish you all (all of you) the best and as usual,  happy hair growing! I dont know if things will ever be 'lhcf as usual' ever again, but I couldnt part from this without a formal apology on my part to each of you! I Know where I felt wronged and it was wrong for me to lash out because of it, Trust me usually I know better! I hope there is forgivness from here, if not I understand! hugs to all of you! take care of yourselves and your hair! (there is no sarcasm whatsoever in me) I PRAY you all know that! God bless!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

So, I got my STIMULUS CHECK today!! :woohoo:

I treated myself to MT and Nutrine Garlic Shampoo and Conditioner. Then, went over to FNWL and purchased some Emu Oil to add to my MT!! 

I made up for it by sending President Obama some money and paying some bills!! 

Now, it's off to buy a new pair of running and walking shoes.

My NG is out of control and my hair looks thicker and healthier. This MT is DA TRUF!!!  I am 9 weeks post relaxer and I doubt that I will be able to wait another 8 weeks!!!


----------



## bellezanegra826

StellaB said:


> You WILL get it..I just know it! It wont get lost!



i have already looked up horse supply stores in my state as a back up plan. i am not going to be ok if i don't have some of this stuff by monday. if ya'll see a news story about someone going crazy at a horse supply store, please delete my posts and don't testify against me  K thanks!


----------



## song_of_serenity

I THINK I'm feeling growth already! 

I used to have really dry scalp and going on 5 days after wash, my scalp is FINE! This stuff is amazing! No shedding beyond usual. I'm getting a touch up in August and will post pictures then.  HHG
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie

SelfStyled said:


> Uhmmm mine too - it's Gangsta. I will not, I repeat I will not relax befor 8 weeks.
> 
> At six weeks something happened and the NG light switched on.


 
hey honey, just pm'ed you.


----------



## Aggie

ayoung said:


> Well---I just cut open my bottle of OCT---yep, using every bit
> 
> My MT is on the way so i should be ok--i don't want any interruptions in application
> 
> This is my 5th week using (8 weeks post)
> 
> Can't wait for the Sep update ladies! (if I can stretch that long)


 
Hi sweetie, I just pm'ed you too.


----------



## Aggie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> PJ from the word "go," huh?
> 
> Yeah, I was waiting too, but couldn't resist. *All of the products have shea butter in them and are ultra moisturizing.*


 
What da heck?....How on earth am I supposed to keep the PJ in me down if ya'll keep posting great things like this 'bout products. Man I am in troubbbbble!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i miss the other thread.

Londondiva jinxed it, lol 

anyway i am still lurking on this thread 

HHG y'all


----------



## Aggie

nodisrespect said:


> *cough*
> 
> ok, um
> 
> HI!!! HELLO!!! HELLO, POSTERS IN THIS THREAD!!! HI!!!!


Hi nodisrespect. Sorry we were not ignoring you, just excited with our results right now.


----------



## PuffyBrown

sunshinebeautiful said:


> PJ from the word "go," huh?
> 
> Yeah, I was waiting too, but couldn't resist. All of the products have *shea butter in them and are ultra* moisturizing.


 

I luvs shea butta
Somebody posted that JCPenney is doing the BOGO 1/2 price til this week end. Time to get set. I am looking to get my MT on Friday, then I can do my Redken as a DC, I am so excited...


----------



## Mz.Shug

^^ You have me wanting to try Redken now...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Irresistible said:


> *Personal note to you all*
> 
> I see this all like hindsight is 20/20 now , that I never should have started that thread while upset! and directed my frustration at everyone using this product as a whole or as you all one in the same! I am sorry to all of you for that part of my wrong doing! In my heart the whole time I didnt see it that way, now I can and do! The saddest part of all is the reason I got called 'captain save a head' was because I am actually known to really try to help, but it hurt me and I reacted to that , but it never should have been directed at the people using this product as a whole. The funny thing (not really funny at all though) is all of us went at it and I just realized that the one that called me a name never even showed up while we were all in an uproar! It was my mistake letting my upset play into someone's hand! I should know better and I apologize to all of you' as though all of you 'were acting the way I was accusing' that one or two in the other thread of being! I hope and pray this doesnt spark any more drama as that is the last thing I want. I did have my feelings about the risks and am not here to reapeat any of that! I am just sorry , really sorry that I reacted out of my frustration, speaking to all who use this product as a whole, that was really really wrong. And I JUST want you to know , that I truly do wish you all (all of you) the best and as usual, happy hair growing! I dont know if things will ever be 'lhcf as usual' ever again, but I couldnt part from this without a formal apology on my part to each of you! I Know where I felt wronged and it was wrong for me to lash out because of it, Trust me usually I know better! I hope there is forgivness from here, if not I understand! hugs to all of you! take care of yourselves and your hair! (there is no sarcasm whatsoever in me) I PRAY you all know that! God bless!


 
Deleted my post.  

Blessings to all!!!


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I accept your apology and I forgive you. Please forgive me as well for my part in this in anyway. I want you to know that we all are a family here on LHCF (at least that's how I always feel)...and just like our own family, there will be times when things get out of hand. You did right by apologizing to everyone
> 
> I have met some wonderful people on this forum. *There aren't people that I work with or know personally that can compete with some of the ladies here...it's just that special.* We are all striving for the same thing...to grow some hair and to get that hair to the best it can be (health) and to encourage and build each other up. Yes, we will make mistakes and down right make some people ticked off, but I hope that we can all agree to disagree and move on. Drama is not good for the soul...it really isn't, and we all must remember that everytime we log onto this forum, which is daily for most of us...
> 
> I wish you the best as well. My prayer was that we all learn from this and that in the future, we all would have more sensitivity to others when we want to voice our opinion about anything...no matter how much we may feel that we are right about it.
> 
> Blessings!


 
ITA with you N&W. This is actually a relief that bad feelings are now being diffused and forgiveness reigns again. Yeah! I feel much better about this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> ITA with you N&W. This is actually a relief that bad feelings are now being diffused and forgiveness reigns again. Yeah! I feel much better about this.


 
I'm glad too, Aggie.  Thank you for being in agreement with me.  There's nothing like being free from stuff!

Blessings to you, always!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Aggie said:


> ITA with you N&W. This is actually a relief that bad feelings are now being diffused and forgiveness reigns again. Yeah! *I feel much better about this*.


 

So do I.   Apology accepted, and we're all moving on.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Aggie said:


> ITA with you N&W. This is actually a relief that bad feelings are now being diffused and forgiveness reigns again. Yeah! I feel much better about this.


 

Ok, I must be like really near to my period b/c just reading this stuff is making me cry. I was really disappointed to see some of things that were posted in the last few days.  Yeah, I don't you all IRL but I think of you like sisters I never had (I have no sisters, only brothers) and we all look to one another for advice and support...........  now let's get back to growing our hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Mega-gals,

I'm back too! (waves hand). 

Keep me supplied with info regarding moisturizing conditioners (no protein) & tips to combat shedding....pleeze....

I'm transitioning, and learning as I go, so I need a little TLC...

Ya'll gotta watch out for me, okay?

Much Luv to Aggie, Justkiya, LD,,Growinglong, Eshille, Vickid, Blackbeauty and everyone else who has pm-ed me to help me out.  You all are truly inspiring...(yeah, I know that's like everyone on the board, but you all are sooo sweet....)

Blessings to ya!


----------



## tt8

HI LOVE-MUFFINS!! 


JustKiya said:


> Oh my gods, I just read that first post in full for the first time in a while - WOW :wow: *TT8!!!!! Girl, you did an AMAZING job keeping all that together *- shoot, I was going to have to dig through my blog to look up my recipe in a few weeks - and there it is!!!


*THANK YOU SO MUCH JK!!!* I really appreciate that. I'm so happy we are still up and running. I just have to figure out a way to update that pledge list.



dontspeakdefeat said:


> Your welcome ladies. I will be keeping a close eye out on this one.


 *THANKS AGAIN DSD!!!
* 


Aggie said:


> Girl I see my recipe up there too. Actually I kinda like that this is a shorter thread to read through especially for our OCT/MT newbies, woo hoo!!!


*Hey Aggie girl! Yeah I put your great recipe up but I had reached a word limit when I typed (thanks... But you know it was nothing but love. *


----------



## nadine1977canada

tt8 said:


> HI LOVE-MUFFINS!!
> *THANK YOU SO MUCH JK!!!* I really appreciate that. I'm so happy we are still up and running. I just have to figure out a way to update that pledge list.
> 
> *THANKS AGAIN DSD!!!
> *
> *Hey Aggie girl! Yeah I put your great recipe up but I had reached a word limit when I typed (thanks... But you know it was nothing but love. *




Just wanted to let you know that I think I actually have some growth from using OCT...I just finished applying oct on my scalp...Well I have a 1 cm of NG. Started  OCT 7 days ago..meaning last Wednesday. As for dryness, I'm using Neutrogena triple moisture line and the Dove Hydration spray. Everything seems  under control..  Thank you so much for telling us about OCT!!

P.S I'm using OCT alone... and nothing else growth aid wise.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

I'm going on week 2 using the Mega Tek and am loving it (although my name isn't on the official challenge list)! I've bought my MT in April, but didn't start using it until recently (i can just kick myself too.... every time I think about all of the potential growth I could have gotten in the last 3 months....) 

Anywho... Since day one, i've noticed my scalp has been tender after aplication and itchy the next day. I've been using it daily (only missed one day) and plan to keep using it daily (or nightly rather, since I apply it before bed).  I'm about to order another bottle so that I can have more on hand.... dont want to run out. I've also been using it straight up too... but i think i'm going to start cutting it with the castor oil... (to both stretch the product, and cut down on caking on the scalp)

It's hard for me to really measure growth right now because I'm natural and would have to straighten my hair to notice anything this early... but hopefully... in about another 4-5 weeks, it should be very noticeable.

ummm, also, I haven't noticed any additional shedding at all. Actually, it seemed to have decrease.


----------



## Moonxyz

God damn; I ws so shocked when I saw this.

But the mods did well and I hope the positivity continues.

Thank god this thread is a sticky 

I always feel giulty when I see it. It reminds me to reapply my MT.

*Off to put some on my scalp*

Hey i want my name added to the challenge too.


----------



## explosiva9

No Disrespect- Welcome!  I don't think I will be able to stretch very long as I hate stretching to begin with so I just don't know.  I will try until I can't get my fingers through the mess, lol.

Irresistible- All is forgiven and forgotten.  

                 I want some lush locks like yours.


----------



## KPH

*GLAD EVERYBODY IS BACK ON THE SAME PAGE AND ALL IS DEFINITELY FORGIVEN IN THE LAND OF GROWING LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!!!!!*

Question:

Are all the MT users putting the amino stuff in their mixes?


----------



## Aggie

tt8 said:


> HI LOVE-MUFFINS!!
> *THANK YOU SO MUCH JK!!!* I really appreciate that. I'm so happy we are still up and running. I just have to figure out a way to update that pledge list.
> 
> *THANKS AGAIN DSD!!!*
> 
> *Hey Aggie girl! Yeah I put your great recipe up but I had reached a word limit when I typed (thanks... But you know it was nothing but love. *


 
tt8, about the pledge list, perhaps you could compile them after you've gotten a fair amount like 5 names or so at a time and PM DSD and have her update the front page for us. It's a thought. BTW, it's all good about the MT recipe, I'm just so excited that I could contribute to the challenge.


----------



## Aggie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Mega-gals,
> 
> I'm back too! (waves hand).
> 
> Keep me supplied with info regarding moisturizing conditioners (no protein) & tips to combat shedding....pleeze....
> 
> I'm transitioning, and learning as I go, so I need a little TLC...
> 
> Ya'll gotta watch out for me, okay?
> 
> *Much Luv to Aggie, Justkiya, LD,,Growinglong, Eshille, Vickid, Blackbeauty and everyone else* who has pm-ed me to help me out. You all are truly inspiring...(yeah, I know that's like everyone on the board, but you all are sooo sweet....)
> 
> Blessings to ya!


 
You're welcomed BBS, I just pm'ed you too but I see you're already here.


----------



## girlyprincess23

is there like a next update scheduled or is everyone pretty much just winging it? Also I beleive I found the answer to my own slippage question. When the roots are dry I can feel my natural texture in there so I know it's not slippage YEAH!!!. last week/ week and a half or so ago my nephew measured it for me and it was over a half an inch. today makes a month since I put the kinkys in I'll see if I can get a pic of the ng, it's truly amazing, I believe over an inch in some ares, an inch even in others, and just under in others (it always grows like this). I'll have to update in kinkys for the next 2 months (until August) but i'm just so excited I can't believe I will have 3 inches or more of ng when I take these out!!!


----------



## ayoung

^^^Sep 1 is the next official check in date


----------



## PittiPat

My little update is to say .... my hair has grown and thickened up quite a bit, and I have very minimal shedding and no breakage. However, I am not seeing much progress on my alopecia-effected areas (a girl can dream). I guess it's really dead there, huh? Anyway, is anyone else with this condition having better results?


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Irresistible said:


> *Personal note to you all*
> 
> I see this all like hindsight is 20/20 now , that I never should have started that thread while upset! and directed my frustration at everyone using this product as a whole or as you all one in the same! I am sorry to all of you for that part of my wrong doing! In my heart the whole time I didnt see it that way, now I can and do! The saddest part of all is the reason I got called 'captain save a head' was because I am actually known to really try to help, but it hurt me and I reacted to that , but it never should have been directed at the people using this product as a whole. The funny thing (not really funny at all though) is all of us went at it and I just realized that the one that called me a name never even showed up while we were all in an uproar! It was my mistake letting my upset play into someone's hand! I should know better and I apologize to all of you' as though all of you 'were acting the way I was accusing' that one or two in the other thread of being! I hope and pray this doesnt spark any more drama as that is the last thing I want. I did have my feelings about the risks and am not here to reapeat any of that! I am just sorry , really sorry that I reacted out of my frustration, speaking to all who use this product as a whole, that was really really wrong. And I JUST want you to know , that I truly do wish you all (all of you) the best and as usual,  happy hair growing! I dont know if things will ever be 'lhcf as usual' ever again, but I couldnt part from this without a formal apology on my part to each of you! I Know where I felt wronged and it was wrong for me to lash out because of it, Trust me usually I know better! I hope there is forgivness from here, if not I understand! hugs to all of you! take care of yourselves and your hair! (there is no sarcasm whatsoever in me) I PRAY you all know that! God bless!



You're alright with me, sweetheart!


----------



## LondonDiva

What the..........??? So none of y'all could grab a sistah, just ride off on your bald horses with your long flowing hair forgetting me....i was like where are the OCT/MT posts on my blackberry i woke up this morning to read NOTHING you fast hair growing heffers just ran off and left me with nothing but a blanket of my hair to keep me warm



gymfreak336 said:


> Soooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> My newgrowth is starting to get crazy.
> 
> Thats all


 
Mine too.  I've been avoiding looking in the mirror as I am a patient grower now thanks to my belief in MT and checked the back with my 2 mirrors last night.  It looksa as though I may have 1-1 1/2 inches in approx 23 days.  The NG is so soft it's decieving to the eye.


----------



## LondonDiva

Blaque*Angel said:


> i miss the other thread.
> 
> Londondiva jinxed it, lol
> 
> anyway i am still lurking on this thread
> 
> HHG y'all


 
Yeah yeah blame me BA 

It's because I'm black isn't it?????


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> What the..........??? So none of y'all could grab a sistah, just ride off on your bald horses with your long flowing hair forgetting me....i was like where are the OCT/MT posts on my blackberry i woke up this morning to read NOTHING you fast hair growing heffers just ran off and left me with nothing but a blanket of my hair to keep me warm



  

Girl, stop!!! And I ain't mad at you for getting the stright updates on the blackberry!!! And folx talk about celebs can't be on here cuz they don't have enough free time!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

LondonDiva said:


> you fast hair growing heffers



Takes one to know one...


----------



## LondonDiva

nodisrespect said:


> Nice and Wavy and London Diva, y'all have made a quick believer out of me. I'm bout to order a bottle of MegaTek today... or, er, as soon as the check clears
> 
> Hopefully I'll have ordered my bottle before the next week is out, and at some point in the very near future I'll be relaxing after March - Now stretch. So assuming I don't end up noticeably underprocessed, I'll be able to track it all. 1/4th inch a week? I'm bout to faint just thinking about it...
> 
> One thing I'm wondering about is how I'll toe the moisture/protein line... my hair just seems to be whatever on products. It just goes with the flow. The only time my hair really seems to act up is too much manipulation and if I flat iron a lot. I want to keep doing long stretches, so hopefully my new growth won't be really unmanageable.
> 
> I'm officially in here! Hi!
> 
> Relaxed users: how long do you guys go between touch ups?
> 
> ETA: how's it going for those doing the megatek w/ mn mix?


 
It is getting HARD to stretch.  I was a 6 month stretcher with the help of braids every 3 months.  BRAIDS and MT??? forget it, in 23 days I swear I have an inch plus, I retwisted my side twists last night and said hell no from my cut at the end of April it was 3 inches past my collar bone (see pic #1 in siggy) I even noticed a difference in length since my hair wash last weekend. So wearing braids and fast growth is just not even worth the time and I don't want to look like whoopi goldberg on a daily (and before anyone gets upset I used to wear locs myself...a disclaimer is always needed on LHCF these days as to not upset folks) So right now I'd say 8 weeks and I really don't want to do that but as there is substantial new growth the possibility of overlapping is minimised, plus I'm a careful self relaxer.

I can't answer your 2nd question as I mix mine with a drop of oil and some SAA.

Good luck with your MT


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Girl, stop!!! And I ain't mad at you for getting the stright updates on the blackberry!!! And folx talk about celebs can't be on here cuz they don't have enough free time!


 
Every damn celeb has a blackberry and probably a laptop on every flight they take. They read the blogs and websites about em. out of 41,000 LHCF members you better believe some MUST be famous.

And Nia (Long) if you're here. I heard about your rude self on the other thread. Fix up before you get popped in the jaw 



Serenity_Peace said:


> Takes one to know one...


 
You better hide 






You ladies are a trip. Well at least there's a happy rainbow over LHCF today. 

WTH did that come from? I sound corny as hell.....happy rainbow


----------



## caribgirl

PittiPat said:


> My little update is to say .... my hair has grown and thickened up quite a bit, and I have very minimal shedding and no breakage. However, I am not seeing much progress on my alopecia-effected areas (a girl can dream). I guess it's really dead there, huh? Anyway, is anyone else with this condition having better results?



Good for you PittiPat! Just keep applying it to those "hard to grow" areas and increase your moisture and massages. I too have small bald areas at my temples and I have noticed fuzzies there since starting MT 2 weeks now !  I know it will take more time but if it can be done, I am going to stick with the MT and pray for results!!!! Keep growing and using that MT/OCT, sis !


----------



## AngelDoll




----------



## Platinum

AngelDoll said:


>


 
Me too! I'm still waiting for my MT (placed order on 6/12 ).


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Aggie said:


> What da heck?....How on earth am I supposed to keep the PJ in me down if ya'll keep posting great things like this 'bout products. Man I am in troubbbbble!



If it has your hair feeling like mine, it's trouble you would mind getting into. :wink2:


----------



## AVE One

I received my OCT today and plan to apply to my scalp every other day with sweet almond oil (for now).  I only wash once a week so hopefully that won’t cause any problems….. I may have to work a co-wash in there somewhere.  

Whoo hoo, this is my first challenge and I am so motivated (also start the LHCF Bootcamp next week).   I am pretty new to healthy hair care.  I have some scalp issues from wearing extensions (had to let those go) so I am trying to fill in those thin (alopecia looking) areas.  With the results that I have been seeing from the other challengers hopefully OCT will work for me.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

KPH said:


> Question:
> 
> Are all the MT users putting the amino stuff in their mixes?



Adding more protein?  

Is anyone else besides me just using the MT straight, no chaser?I haven't noticed any additional shedding or dryness or anything. I just apply straight to the scalp.


----------



## JustKiya

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Adding more protein?
> 
> Is anyone else besides me just using the MT straight, no chaser?I haven't noticed any additional shedding or dryness or anything. I just apply straight to the scalp.



Ya know, I _*know*_ SAA is a protein, but it doesn't ACT like a protein on my hair, so  I tend to forget that it is one.  

I doubt that everyone is adding the SAA to the mix, though.


----------



## Cassandra1975

PittiPat said:


> My little update is to say .... my hair has grown and thickened up quite a bit, and I have very minimal shedding and no breakage. However, I am not seeing much progress on my alopecia-effected areas (a girl can dream). I guess it's really dead there, huh? Anyway, is anyone else with this condition having better results?


I have that same issue. Aside from a patch of gray hairs that is straight up THRIVING over my right temple, that area pretty much remains thin.  The left temple seems slightly better.  But I am definitely retaining length and having it get thicker in all other areas of my head.  I'm trying to just massage it and be patient.


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Ladies I'm sooooooo excited!  My MT came in the mail!  I ordered it Friday night and it arrived Thurs morn.  I'm going to start applying it to my scalp tonight after my co-wash!

I'm so tempted to take down my bun right now and get to work... lol


----------



## KPH

JustKiya said:


> Ya know, I _*know*_ SAA is a protein, but it doesn't ACT like a protein on my hair, so  I tend to forget that it is one.
> 
> I doubt that everyone is adding the SAA to the mix, though.


 

Oh, okay.  I think i said earlier, if I order MT and buy all the additions, it will cost the same in the end as a bottle of CT.


----------



## KPH

Cassandra1975 said:


> I have that same issue. Aside from a patch of gray hairs that is straight up THRIVING over my right temple, that area pretty much remains thin. The left temple seems slightly better. But I am definitely retaining length and having it get thicker in all other areas of my head. I'm trying to just massage it and be patient.


 

GIRL, YOU SAY GRAY HAIRS.  My left temple is white and to part it on that side, JESUS CHRIST, open it up and I look like Santa Claus.


----------



## Soliel185

So in the battle between MT and MB...MT wins  I used it last night on my straightened hair and I have a spongy little trampoline of reversion going on under the surface of my crown area.  The rest of my scalp seems fine though - still straight.


----------



## Senegalese

Hi Ladies,

First of all I wanted to thank u all for all the wonderful tips, I am new to the forum, I will be receiving my OCT system tomorrow and would like to be added to the challenge. My hair is very thin and damaged, my hairline is quasi bald because of years of weaves. I am currently using Sulu Max Gro and I will switch to OCT as soon as I receive my package.
Here's the regimen that I'm going to have:

Shampoo with Ovation, Apply Cell Therapy to my scalp everyday overnight
Moisturize with NTM
Rinse with Ovation Rinse in the morning, cowash with nexxus humectress, moisturize with NTM and seal with castor oil and coconut oil
Use queen Helen garlic shampoo once a week to prevent breakage
Once a week Prepoo with EVOO+Garlic+ Castor oil+coconut oil moisturizing shampoo, and DC with Silicon mix conditionner
Can u please tell me if this regimen would be good, is the moisture-protein balance good.
I am currently taking Prenatal as growth aid and I am planning to use MSM, has anyone seen good growth with MSM, are there any side effects?

Thank you


----------



## long2short2_?

Since the next update/length check in is on Sept 1, is it still cool for me to join the challenge now? I already plan to officially begin on Sunday with a fresh set of box braids using Mega tek.


----------



## leona2025

I ordered my Mega Tek Thursday and I got it last night. I'm officially starting this challenge. Here is my current length. I hope to gain about 3 to 5 more inches and some thickness. Oh is cholesterol conditioner moisturizing? I put some on two days ago and went to work with on. I was going to wash it out, but it made my hair so soft I just left it on.


----------



## JustKiya

KPH said:


> Oh, okay.  I think i said earlier, if I order MT and buy all the additions, it will cost the same in the end as a bottle of CT.



True, true!! I already had the extras look: I'm a hair alchemist, what can I say!  ) but yeah, to get it just for that - Ovation system is about the same cost. 



Senegalese said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> First of all I wanted to thank u all for all the wonderful tips, I am new to the forum, I will be receiving my OCT system tomorrow and would like to be added to the challenge. My hair is very thin and damaged, my hairline is quasi bald because of years of weaves. I am currently using Sulu Max Gro and I will switch to OCT as soon as I receive my package.
> Here's the regimen that I'm going to have:
> Shampoo with Ovation, Apply Cell Therapy to my scalp everyday overnight
> Moisturize with NTM
> Rinse with Ovation Rinse in the morning, cowash with nexxus humectress, seal with castor oil and coconut oil
> Use queen Helen garlic shampoo once a week to prevent breakage
> Once a week Prepoo with EVOO+Garlic+ Castor oil+coconut oil moisturizing shampoo, and DC with Silicon mix conditionner
> Can u please tell me if this regimen would be good, is the moisture-protein balance good.
> I am currently taking Prenatal as growth aid and I am planning to use MSM, has anyone seen good growth with MSM, are there any side effects?
> 
> Thank you



Welcome!! I know some of the other ladies will chime in about your products - I'm so bad at just 'knowing' what's good protein/good moisture brandwise - I'm an ingredient junkie!  I see you've got a weekly DC in there, and you are doing daily cowashing - so routine wise, I think it looks good.


----------



## january noir

First of all let me say I'm grateful to DSD for graciously allowing us to post again in the best, all inclusive and positive-charged thread since I've been at LHCF!  :bow:  Thanks Dontspeakdefeat!

There is something for anyone (natural, relaxed, texlaxed, chemical-free or whatever you want to be)  to improve the condition and length of our hair - 'cause that's what LHCF means... *LONG* HAIR CARE FORUM!  




PittiPat said:


> My little update is to say .... my hair has grown and thickened up quite a bit, and I have very minimal shedding and no breakage. However, I am not seeing much progress on my alopecia-effected areas (a girl can dream). I guess it's really dead there, huh? Anyway, is anyone else with this condition having better results?


 


Cassandra1975 said:


> I have that same issue. Aside from a patch of gray hairs that is straight up THRIVING over my right temple, that area pretty much remains thin. The left temple seems slightly better. But I am definitely retaining length and having it get thicker in all other areas of my head. I'm trying to just massage it and be patient.


 
PittiPat & Cassandra, I read somewhere (or Sareca mentioned it) that with OVATION, it is recommended that you use the *product for a full 190 days* to achieve it's full benefit.  Dallas Kempen, the owner of DC Labs states on the OVATION website video that he used it for a full year to receive the full benefit for his situation (balding, receding hairline).  He continues to use it to this day and it's been 10 years.    He did say that after one year of use, his hair got as healthy as it would ever get and uses because it is a superior product.

So yes, my darlings, patience and consistency is the key.
If you haven't viewed all of the videos on that site, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Senegalese

JustKiya said:


> True, true!! I already had the extras look: I'm a hair alchemist, what can I say!  ) but yeah, to get it just for that - Ovation system is about the same cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!! I know some of the other ladies will chime in about your products - I'm so bad at just 'knowing' what's good protein/good moisture brandwise - I'm an ingredient junkie!  I see you've got a weekly DC in there, and you are doing daily cowashing - so routine wise, I think it looks good.


 
Thank u Justkiya.


----------



## Cassandra1975

january noir said:


> PittiPat & Cassandra, I read somewhere (or Sareca mentioned it) that with OVATION, it is recommended that you use the *product for a full 190 days* to achieve it's full benefit. Dallas Kempen, the owner of DC Labs states on the OVATION website video that he used it for a full year to receive the full benefit for his situation (balding, receding hairline). He continues to use it to this day and it's been 10 years. He did say that after one year of use, his hair got as healthy as it would ever get and uses because it is a superior product.
> 
> So yes, my darlings, patience and consistency is the key.
> If you haven't viewed all of the videos on that site, I strongly recommend it.


Thanks so much, JN, for posting this. I am definitely going to keep using the MT, so we will see where I am about 6 months from now.


----------



## PittiPat

Caribgirl, Cassandra, and January-noir: Thanks for your input, ladies.  You're right....patience and consistency are the keys to success here. I'm almost at my three-month mark and just about finishing up my first bottles of MT and OCT. Next time, I'll try adding in the cream rinse.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

For all of the ladies that needed to be added to the challenge list send me a pm and I will add you.


Ladies I appreciate each and everyone one of you for the positive turn around that you made. 

Now, to everyone, lets get focused on what we are here for again. 

Growing our hair long and healthy!!


----------



## MissRissa

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Adding more protein?
> 
> Is anyone else besides me just using the MT straight, no chaser?I haven't noticed any additional shedding or dryness or anything. I just apply straight to the scalp.


 

I think think she's referring to SAA, Silk amino acid.  Alot of the ladies are adding it with an oil to their mix.  I even add some to my OCT.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LondonDiva said:


> Yeah yeah blame me BA
> 
> It's because I'm black isn't it?????


 
you joker!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LondonDiva said:


> It is getting HARD to stretch. I was a 6 month stretcher with the help of braids every 3 months. BRAIDS and MT??? forget it, in 23 days I swear I have an inch plus, I retwisted my side twists last night and said hell no from my cut at the end of April it was 3 inches past my collar bone (see pic #1 in siggy) I even noticed a difference in length since my hair wash last weekend. So wearing braids and fast growth is just not even worth the time and I don't want to look like *whoopi goldberg* on a daily (and before anyone gets upset I used to wear locs myself...a disclaimer is always needed on LHCF these days as to not upset folks) So right now I'd say 8 weeks and I really don't want to do that but as there is substantial new growth the possibility of overlapping is minimised, plus I'm a careful self relaxer.
> 
> I can't answer your 2nd question as I mix mine with a drop of oil and some SAA.
> 
> Good luck with your MT


 

bwahahahaha @ whoppi, i know what you mean
i'm getting a forest under my braids, they really are getting messy fast.
i've only had them in two weeks

i usually can keep braids in three months. oh well, MT is working!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Adding more protein?
> 
> Is anyone else besides me just using the MT straight, no chaser?I haven't noticed any additional shedding or dryness or anything. I just apply straight to the scalp.


 
i've used it straight plus added some castor oil


----------



## JustKiya

Oh my gods, ya'll, I'm getting itchies. *twitches* 

I had a few yesterday, and I just kinda ignored them, but today? Feels like the ants are marching in on my scalp!! 

I haven't gotten my hair wet all week though - so that might be it too.... but wooooooo!!! 

The itch, the itch!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

i've been getting the itchies too...

but has anybody noticed any tenderness? not so much tenderness to the touch, but a tenderness of the scalp still. I've just been happy to have it (tenderness) because i'm guessing it means my hair is growing!


----------



## JustKiya

awesomely_nappy said:


> i've been getting the itchies too...
> 
> but has anybody noticed any tenderness? not so much tenderness to the touch, but a tenderness of the scalp still. I've just been happy to have it (tenderness) because i'm guessing it means my hair is growing!



My scalp gets a tiny bit sore & warm when I'm massaging it, but otherwise, no, no more than normal.


----------



## iasade

Irresistible said:


> *Personal note to you all*
> 
> I see this all like hindsight is 20/20 now , that I never should have started that thread while upset! and directed my frustration at everyone using this product as a whole or as you all one in the same! I am sorry to all of you for that part of my wrong doing! In my heart the whole time I didnt see it that way, now I can and do! The saddest part of all is the reason I got called 'captain save a head' was because I am actually known to really try to help, but it hurt me and I reacted to that , but it never should have been directed at the people using this product as a whole. The funny thing (not really funny at all though) is all of us went at it and I just realized that the one that called me a name never even showed up while we were all in an uproar! It was my mistake letting my upset play into someone's hand! I should know better and I apologize to all of you' as though all of you 'were acting the way I was accusing' that one or two in the other thread of being! I hope and pray this doesnt spark any more drama as that is the last thing I want. I did have my feelings about the risks and am not here to reapeat any of that! I am just sorry , really sorry that I reacted out of my frustration, speaking to all who use this product as a whole, that was really really wrong. And I JUST want you to know , that I truly do wish you all (all of you) the best and as usual, happy hair growing! I dont know if things will ever be 'lhcf as usual' ever again, but I couldnt part from this without a formal apology on my part to each of you! I Know where I felt wronged and it was wrong for me to lash out because of it, Trust me usually I know better! I hope there is forgivness from here, if not I understand! hugs to all of you! take care of yourselves and your hair! (there is no sarcasm whatsoever in me) I PRAY you all know that! God bless!


 
We are family girl so don't sweat getting upset sometimes. We all have a right to express our feelings and as a family, we forgive and move on! Thanks for the words of apology because it shows just how a real family should be!!! Much Love to you and BTW- I really don't know was said to spark the apology, but we are family, so apology accepted!!


----------



## Maxhug

Hi Ladies,

I am going to start the MT challenge!!!  I order ot today.  I read the Mega-Tex recipe and have a question on the MN.  What is MN? Sorry don't mean to be dense.  Thanks!


----------



## bellezanegra826

Maxhug said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am going to start the MT challenge!!!  I order ot today.  I read the Mega-Tex recipe and have a question on the MN.  What is MN? Sorry don't mean to be dense.  Thanks!



is that miconozale nitrate, that stuff in the yeast infection creams?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

bellezanegra826 said:


> is that miconozale nitrate, that stuff in the yeast infection creams?


 
Yes it is.  Some women have had great success with it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I appreciate  all the women who are apart of this OCT/MT challenge!

Ya'll are blessed and highly favored!

I'm so happy to be growing with you....we are doing our thang!


----------



## prettykinks

I am so upset right now I ordered my Mega Tek on the 13th of this month but it isn't here yet. I want some growth too


----------



## Nice & Wavy

prettykinks said:


> I am so upset right now I ordered my Mega Tek on the 13th of this month but it isn't here yet. I want some growth too


 
Did you give the company a call?  You should have gotten it by now


----------



## iasade

prettykinks said:


> I am so upset right now I ordered my Mega Tek on the 13th of this month but it isn't here yet. I want some growth too


 

Mine took literally 3 1/2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Aggie

DANNNNNNG!!! Eleven pages already. Goodness this thread can grow fast.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> DANNNNNNG!!! Eleven pages already. Goodness this thread can grow fast.


 
Yep....growing fast just like our hair


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yep....growing fast just like our hair


 
Holy crap! It sure is. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## bellezanegra826

iasade said:


> Mine took literally 3 1/2 weeks to arrive.



stop playin!


----------



## ayoung

Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time! 

I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!

I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch

Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


----------



## DaRealist

iasade said:


> Mine took literally 3 1/2 weeks to arrive.


Wow, really? Mine took about 5 or 6 days.
Maybe it has to do with location.


----------



## JustKiya

ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!



Congrats, ayoung!!! That's amazing!!! :wow: 

*giggles* 

I get so excited with each new success story posted here - it's just SO amazing how well this stuff works! 

Thank ya'll, for keeping me inspired!!


----------



## iasade

DaRealist said:


> Wow, really? Mine took about 5 or 6 days.
> Maybe it has to do with location.


 
I am in Chicago so I have NO idea why it took that long. I ended up calling them several times (they were really nice) and then it finally arrived.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


 
Girl...look at all that newgrowth 

You grow on girl....congratulations!!


----------



## caribgirl

ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!




Grow it long and strong, sis!!!! I see that growth (which looks a bit longer than .5 inches- more like a tad bit more than 1 inch ).


----------



## Mz.Shug

ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


 
So happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## ayoung

Thanks ladies! 

Now---mission 2: retention erplexed


----------



## AngelDoll

ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


 
:wow:


----------



## JustKiya

ayoung said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Now---*mission 2: retention* erplexed



Moisture! 
Low Mani! 
Low Heat! 
Protective Styles! 

You know how to do it, I know you do!!!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I just placed my order for Megatek today!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yall,
I am so tempted to call in from work tomorrow.
My MT is going to be delivered tomorrorow and
I want to wash, DC and do my hair...
I cant wait!


----------



## JustKiya

MsHottie!!! Have you already figured out your moisturizing products to use with it? 

 StellaB - girl, go to work!!!! Unless to trying to go out tomorrow night and floss yo' hair????


----------



## PuffyBrown

He betta watchout...I'll be waiting...I'll be waiting...


----------



## bellezanegra826

has anyone ordered their mega tek from horseloverZ.com? if so, how are they about shipping? they gave me a tracking number yesterday or the day before but the usps website says they have not received a package to be shipped. why are they playing with me like this?


----------



## Morenita

Just wondering...does anybody here combine ayurvedic with OCT/MT? I'm using OCT and have been eyeing the ayurvedic practicers lately... If so, how do you combine the two?


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> has anyone ordered their mega tek from horseloverZ.com? if so, how are they about shipping? they gave me a tracking number yesterday or the day before but the usps website says they have not received a package to be shipped. why are they playing with me like this?



Did you request USPS shipping, non-Priority? If so, it won't get updated til it's at your house. The Post Office don't give all that much detail. 



Morenita said:


> Just wondering...does anybody here combine ayurvedic with OCT/MT? I'm using OCT and have been eyeing the ayurvedic practicers lately... If so, how do you combine the two?



I still use henna (rarely, though), and shikaika and amla to wash my hair. I used to massage amla oil into my scalp - but the Mega-Tek handles all my scalp massage needs, now. 

I usually mix the powders into a thin paste, mix it into my DC, and have a nice DCw (Deep Conditioning coWash) all at once. If I'm feeling really special, I'll do a homegrown steam treatment on top of it all - my hair LOVES it.


----------



## Aggie

ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


 
Awww, congrats Andrea. I am so happy for you.


----------



## MzOptimistic

Whoaa! I just started using this 6/18. I was already like 8 weeks post or so but right now I'm going on 10 weeks and I can actually say, I have never had this much ng @ 10 weeks post relax before. My ponytail is pulled back into a bun and the ng is thick and is like really poofy (even with a scarf on) I usually can not really tell the amt of ng I have at the very back of my head, you know the kitchen but that bad boy is thick as all get out I can't wait until I do my touch up even though, I was already 8 weeks post when I started using MT. I'll be able to give a more accurate update in September!

ETA: I'm having a little shedding but nothing to cause concern about. Considering the fact that I'm almost 10 weeks post, a little shedding is expected. I'm not using anything to combat the shedding right  now because it's my normal amt of shedding!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Are you stretching to September?



tsmith said:


> Whoaa! I just started using this 6/18. I was already like 8 weeks post or so but right now I'm going on 10 weeks and I can actually say, I have never had this much ng @ 10 weeks post relax before. My ponytail is pulled back into a bun and the ng is thick and is like poofy (even with a scarf on) I usually can not really tell the amt of ng I have at the very back of my head, you know the kitchen but that bad is thick as all get out I can't wait until I do my touch up even though, I was already 8 weeks post when I started using. I'll be able to give a more accurate touchup in September though!


----------



## MzOptimistic

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes it is. Some women have had great success with it.


 

I'm glad you did not leave NW {{{hugs}}}


----------



## SelfStyled

ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


 
You have had great progress! Woo hoo!


----------



## MzOptimistic

iasade said:


> Mine took literally 3 1/2 weeks to arrive.


 

That is just pure tortureerplexed


----------



## SelfStyled

tsmith said:


> Whoaa! I just started using this 6/18. I was already like 8 weeks post or so but right now I'm going on 10 weeks and I can actually say, I have never had this much ng @ 10 weeks post relax before. My ponytail is pulled back into a bun and the ng is thick and is like really poofy (even with a scarf on) I usually can not really tell the amt of ng I have at the very back of my head, you know the kitchen but that bad boy is thick as all get out I can't wait until I do my touch up even though, I was already 8 weeks post when I started using MT. I'll be able to give a more accurate update in September!
> 
> ETA: I'm having a little shedding but nothing to cause concern about. Considering the fact that I'm almost 10 weeks post, a little shedding is expected. I'm not using anything to combat the shedding right now because it's my normal amt of shedding!


 
Sometimes, I think it's best to delay the onset of OCT/MT until you are a few weeks post, because it just causes the NG to come in so fast.  I do not recognize myself right now with my forest of NG- it's a nice problem to have, and just like ayoung I'm a slow grower....... I am glad that it's working for you already.


----------



## Senegalese

U r giving me hope ayoung, I'm a slow grower too I can't wait for my OCT to get here. Great growth!!!



ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


----------



## MzOptimistic

SelfStyled said:


> Sometimes, I think it's best to delay the onset of OCT/MT until you are a few weeks post, because it just causes the NG to come in so fast. I do not recognize myself right now with my forest of NG- it's a nice problem to have, and just like ayoung I'm a slow grower....... I am glad that it's working for you already.


 
Thank you! I'm glad it's working for you also. Girllll, I don't know wth is going onI wanted to wait until after I relaxed in July to starting MTing so I can give accurate results but LD was not having thatThis is a little complexed for me because I don't usually mess/comb my ng after I'm 6 weeks post and all this parting is brand new to me especially with all this extra ngI'm going to keep applying every other day  but once I relax in 2 weeks, I'll MT every day/other day and then when my ng starts coming in, I'll reduce my usage because I like to leave my ng alone while it's doing it's thang  When I start messing with my ng after I'm 6+ weeks post, My hair starts breaking and I don't want that!  But oh, this stuff is so AMAZINGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## long2short2_?

tsmith said:


> Thank you! I'm glad it's working for you also. Girllll, I don't know wth is going onI wanted to wait until after I relaxed in July to starting MTing so I can give accurate results but LD was not having thatThis is a little complexed for me because I don't usually mess/comb my ng after I'm 6 weeks post and all this parting is brand new to me especially with all this extra ngI'm going to keep applying every other day  but once I relax in 2 weeks, I'll MT every day/other day and then when my ng starts coming in, I'll reduce my usage because I like to leave my ng alone while it's doing it's thang  When I start messing with my ng after I'm 6+ weeks post, My hair starts breaking and I don't want that!  But oh, this stuff is so AMAZINGGGGG!!!!!



i cant wait to have growth like yours. i'm 3 months post and installing braids. it is the hardest job ever to part my hair! add that to a whole month of MT and dont know what im gonna do


----------



## caribgirl

tsmith said:


> Thank you! I'm glad it's working for you also. Girllll, I don't know wth is going onI wanted to wait until after I relaxed in July to starting MTing so I can give accurate results but LD was not having thatThis is a little complexed for me because I don't usually mess/comb my ng after I'm 6 weeks post and all this parting is brand new to me especially with all this extra ngI'm going to keep applying every other day  but once I relax in 2 weeks, I'll MT every day/other day and then when my ng starts coming in, I'll reduce my usage because I like to leave my ng alone while it's doing it's thang  When I start messing with my ng after I'm 6+ weeks post, My hair starts breaking and I don't want that!  But oh, this stuff is so AMAZINGGGGG!!!!!



Yeah T!
So happy for you! I remember we started around the same time- 2 weeks ago ! I was in LD's cheering section to get you to start before your relaxer (misery loves company ). I can relate as I'm now 12 weeks post and the ng is crazy but surprisingly manageable. I was going to relax in July but I feel adventurous and will relax around the 1st or 2nd of Sept ohwell:!


----------



## Moonxyz

Im so happy 

I finally felt some new growth *as i was applying MT yesterday*

I was starting to get worried 

But Im bummed out cause Im running out of MT 

Im on Holiday and wont be buying some more until september 

I guess Ill have to cobtinue appling it every other day and dilute with alot of castor oil .


----------



## **WonderWoman**

*OK, I've been lurking for like E-V-E-R but I just had to come out to give a shout out to:*

*NICE & WAVY (thanks for being such a darling & helping with my issues). Your progress is amazing!*

*JUST KIYA, L.D., TT8....and all my OCT/MT sistas! Y'all r such an inspiration. I got on the OCT/MT bandwagon 2 wks ago but I didn't join the challenge b/c I don't want to keep track of my progress until I see the tip of my hair touching full APL - hopefully by December (Fingers crossed). I'm already too obssessed with my hair. Tracking my hair's growth will drive ME CRAZY!! *

*I feel everyone's excitement. I'm excited too. Keep doing ya thang.*

*HAPPY HAIR GROWING SISTAS!*


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

I'm hoping that my Ovation arrives tomorrow, because if it does then I'll start tomorrow and hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## username12

Woo Hoo!!!

My MT came in the mail!!  I got my hair braided so I'm on board!!


----------



## Irresistible

Just stopping by to say to everyone, I graciously appreciate all of you that accepted my apology. I didnt respond to each one because I didnt want this thread to turn into my responses to all of you, since this is a thread with one purpose I didnt want to cause any further interruptions on it! But I thank each of you from the bottom of my heart

you know its funny, I see this stuff working for ya'll and I am so happy both see the results and to see how happy you all are with the results, I just cant help but to think, all of us, not long ago, would be scared to death to use keratin this way and ya'll know if anyone came on the board back in the day asking should they use Aphogee daily we all would have screamed NOOOOO! So my how times change, I never would have thought using Keratin this way could lead to something good like hair growth that you guys are seeing

well congrats to you all and thank you again for accepting my gracious apology , I just wasnt gettin it! Wishing you all happy hair growing and ya'll are getting it with this! I hope it all stays safe for all you! God bless! just didnt want you all to think I wasnt acknowledging the ones that accepted my apology with love and grace! I saw them all and I am thankful for each and every one of your gracious hearts!   much much love to you all! always!

cont'd hair success to you all!


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Hey guys, I just started on my MT regimen.  It came yesterday, and I applied it last night after my co-wash.  I'll be doing this every night for the next 2 months after which I will do a touch-up riiiight in time for the sept 1st check in.  I'll be 4 months post relaxer by that point.  I'm at 2 right now, and I already have about an inch or more of NG, so I can only IMAGINE what's going to happen in the next few months!!


Here is my starting pic.  I just lightly blew it out with very little products.  Pardon my ends, when I'm deep in a stretch they always appear thinner due to shrinkage @ the roots.


----------



## JerriBlank

Hi ladies
 *waves*

I followed you guys over here,cause y'all just up and moved the campsite on a girl

I got my MT like three days after ordering it

So i'm on this!
Ot smells soo good
I'm in braids,so i don't have anything to say about the shedding as yet.
I'll probably get some garlic shampoo or condish just in case though.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Congrats to everyone that recieved their Ovation/Mega-Tek!!!
Be sure to take your before photos and GROW BABY GROW!!


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Oh my gods, ya'll, I'm getting itchies. *twitches*
> 
> I had a few yesterday, and I just kinda ignored them, but today? Feels like the ants are marching in on my scalp!!
> 
> I haven't gotten my hair wet all week though - so that might be it too.... but wooooooo!!!
> 
> The itch, the itch!


 
The itchies have calmed with me now. I only get em more when i spray with the Premier Spray. but i got the growth though I can see that for sure.  This month applied for 24 days and have about an inch, less in some parts, but this week has been a fasssssst growing week for me. I'd be intrigued to see my hair post wash and re-twist tomorrow.



awesomely_nappy said:


> i've been getting the itchies too...
> 
> but has anybody noticed any tenderness? not so much tenderness to the touch, but a tenderness of the scalp still. I've just been happy to have it (tenderness) because i'm guessing it means my hair is growing!


 
I've only noticed tenderness in one teeny tiny spot. I wear my hair daily in a style that require not one ounce of tension so I know that can't be attributed to that.



JustKiya said:


> My scalp gets a tiny bit sore & warm when I'm massaging it, but otherwise, no, no more than normal.


 
I get the warm 'soul glo' feeling all over my head after applying every night. That's how I know this stuff absorbs and doesn't clog as I wash 1x per week and apply daily. Plus no build up under the nails if I have a little scratch.



prettykinks said:


> I am so upset right now I ordered my Mega Tek on the 13th of this month but it isn't here yet. I want some growth too


 
What? I'd be mortified. I get my Eqyss stuff in 2 days all the time. I think Blaque Angel got hers the next day. And I'mma say it again for the UK?European folks http://www.tailgator.com you can order Eqyss samples there too. If it's not listed e-mail Debbie and see if she can hook you up. She's a sweetheart.



iasade said:


> Mine took literally 3 1/2 weeks to arrive.


 
Nahhhhh I'd be committing a crime I'd be calculating a potential 0.75 inches lost waiting for my ish. I'd be goin gansta on the postman. 



Aggie said:


> DANNNNNNG!!! Eleven pages already. Goodness this thread can grow fast.


 
Aggie, Mine shows 4, change your settings so you see the maximum 40 posts per page. 



ayoung said:


> Used up the last of my OCT today and my MT came--right on time!
> 
> I used the Cell Therapy for 5 weeks--I am a slow grower *u can tell from my fotki lol* and I am soooo excited about the amount of growth that I got!!
> 
> I didn't measure or anything but I'm guessing that's almost 1/2 an inch
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on this--I've tried MANY growth aids and NONE have compared to this!


 
YOU DIDN'T GET NO HALF INCH *THAT LOOKS LIKE IT'S CLOSER TO AN INCH!!!! STOP BEING MODEST. *I looked at the picture hard and guess your fingernail is probably close to a 1/2 inch compared to the hair pulled taut and i can see the NG CLEARY. Measure your fingernail bed and from that you can gauge a better estimate of the growth attained. But i see an inch or so  Unless you got the teeny tiny fingernails. 



caribgirl said:


> Grow it long and strong, sis!!!! I see that growth (which looks a bit longer than .5 inches- more like a tad bit more than 1 inch ).


 
DITTO 



tsmith said:


> Whoaa! I just started using this 6/18. I was already like 8 weeks post or so but right now I'm going on 10 weeks and I can actually say, I have never had this much ng @ 10 weeks post relax before. My ponytail is pulled back into a bun and the ng is thick and is like really poofy (even with a scarf on) I usually can not really tell the amt of ng I have at the very back of my head, you know the kitchen but that bad boy is thick as all get out I can't wait until I do my touch up even though, I was already 8 weeks post when I started using MT. I'll be able to give a more accurate update in September!
> 
> ETA: I'm having a little shedding but nothing to cause concern about. Considering the fact that I'm almost 10 weeks post, a little shedding is expected. I'm not using anything to combat the shedding right now because it's my normal amt of shedding!


 
See I told you now I don't have to whoop you Madea style 



tsmith said:


> Thank you! I'm glad it's working for you also. lll, I don't know wth is going onI wanted to wait until after I relaxed in July to starting MTing so I can give accurate results *but LD was not having that*This is a little complexed for me because I don't usually mess/comb my ng after I'm 6 weeks post and all this parting is brand new to me especially with all this extra ngI'm going to keep applying every other day  but once I relax in 2 weeks, I'll MT every day/other day and then when my ng starts coming in, I'll reduce my usage because I like to leave my ng alone while it's doing it's thang When I start messing with my ng after I'm 6+ weeks post, My hair starts breaking and I don't want that! But oh, this stuff is so AMAZINGGGGG!!!!!


 
You're right LD was not having that. I was looking at my computer screen like you'd grown another head. Wait and use MT until when.....? Which part???? I'm glad you started and are getting the results. Sounds like your surprise at your growth is what i had. Now watch come touch up time. Last night I was megasagging and I was sitting in a dim room watching TV. Out of the corner of my eye I jump up "Raaaatid" I thought it was a spider. You know what my special bus self saw. The end of the twist on the side of my head flick past my eye quickly as I turned my head. So know I turn chu-pid and am afraid of my own hair I've been spooked by my own shadow before but this takes the biscuit. 



Moonxyz said:


> Im so happy
> 
> I finally felt some new growth *as i was applying MT yesterday*
> 
> I was starting to get worried
> 
> But Im bummed out cause Im running out of MT
> 
> Im on Holiday and wont be buying some *more until september*
> 
> I guess Ill have to cobtinue appling it every other day and dilute with alot of castor oil .


 
Why are you on a challenge?
You couldn't hold me back till september, I'd be doing a whole heap of lying on that thread. YAY I PASSED!!! y'all heffers don't really know I bought some MT 



**WonderWoman** said:


> *OK, I've been lurking for like E-V-E-R but I just had to come out to give a shout out to:*
> 
> *NICE & WAVY (thanks for being such a darling & helping with my issues). Your progress is amazing!*
> 
> *JUST KIYA, L.D., TT8....and all my OCT/MT sistas! Y'all r such an inspiration. I got on the OCT/MT bandwagon 2 wks ago but I didn't join the challenge b/c I don't want to keep track of my progress until I see the tip of my hair touching full APL - hopefully by December (Fingers crossed). I'm already too obssessed with my hair. Tracking my hair's growth will drive ME CRAZY!! *
> 
> *I feel everyone's excitement. I'm excited too. Keep doing ya thang.*
> 
> *HAPPY HAIR GROWING SISTAS!*


 
HHG to you too!  Thanks for the shout out. I appreciate that A LOT!!! 



Mz.Shug said:


> Congrats to everyone that recieved their Ovation/Mega-Tek!!!
> Be sure to take your before photos and GROW BABY GROW!!


 
Trust me photos are going to be taken as soon as my touch up is done. You won't be able to get me here fast enough.


----------



## Moonxyz

> Why are you on a challenge?
> You couldn't hold me back till september, I'd be doing a whole heap of lying on that thread. YAY I PASSED!!! y'all heffers don't really know I bought some MT


 
Im on holiday until September and it would be way too complicated and expensive to ship the MT here . So im going to be more careful about how much I apply.


----------



## LondonDiva

Moonxyz said:


> Im on holiday until September and it would be way too complicated and expensive to ship the MT here . So im going to be more careful about how much I apply.


 
Where are you located if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MzOptimistic

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Are you stretching to September?


 
Oh NOOOOOO My hair couldn't take that I'm doing my touchup July 12th. I will be 12 weeks. The next OCT/MT update is September, right? I was saying, I'll be able to give more accurate progress/growth in September because I'll be MTing on a fresh touchup


----------



## baddison

Glad to see this new thread.  I've been in the OCT challenge since April 15th, when my first bottle of OCT arrived....can't believe I'm still workin' off the very 1st bottle!  This stuff is great!  I have enjoyed some nice growth.  I am in the C & G challenge, so I can't wait to see what I've got when the braids come down


----------



## MzOptimistic

long2short2_? said:


> i cant wait to have growth like yours. i'm 3 months post and installing braids. *it is the hardest job ever to part my hair! add that to a whole month of MT and dont know what im gonna do*


 
Tell me about it but the most important thing is. Gotdammit IT'S WorkingYou are already 3 months post and you're in braids. When you come up out them braids, you're going to be really happy


----------



## MzOptimistic

caribgirl said:


> Yeah T!
> So happy for you! *I remember we started around the same time- 2 weeks ago* ! I was in LD's cheering section to get you to start before your relaxer (misery loves company ). I can relate as I'm now 12 weeks post and the ng is crazy but surprisingly manageable. I was going to relax in July but I feel adventurous and will relax around the 1st or 2nd of Sept ohwell:!


 
I remember and yall sent me right over the top Whoaa, September huh? I can't wait to see your progress. Make sure to pay attention to your tresses every week, hayl everyday and give your hair extra TLC. You know the rest so I won't write you a novel but listen to your hair and and your stretch will be fine!


----------



## MzOptimistic

LondonDiva said:


> See I told you now I don't have to whoop you Madea style
> 
> 
> 
> You're right LD was not having that. I was looking at my computer screen like you'd grown another head. Wait and use MT until when.....? Which part???? I'm glad you started and are getting the results. Sounds like your surprise at your growth is what i had. Now watch come touch up time. Last night I was megasagging and I was sitting in a dim room watching TV. Out of the corner of my eye I jump up "Raaaatid" I thought it was a spider. You know what my special bus self saw. The end of the twist on the side of my head flick past my eye quickly as I turned my head. So know I turn chu-pid and am afraid of my own hair I've been spooked by my own shadow before but this takes the biscuit.


 
 Yep, you did LD. I knew it was a reason why I trusted you and yes I am surprised, this is crazy. Just being in a ponytail, my hair feels thickier, the ng waves feels deep (can't explain that any better) all I know my waves have never been this deep before. Although, I'm going on 10 weeks, my hair feels like I should be further along, like maybe 12 or 13 weeks. Idk I'm just glad I jumped on this because I had stopped jumping on ships but this is amazing and I can't wait to see your update LD. You don't know the exact date, you'll be doing your touch up do you? I need to set a reminder but I know I won't forget

ETA: YOU LADIES ARE THE BESTEST OF THE BEST!


----------



## sensiblesista

what's megasagging?


----------



## jamaicalovely

Hey girls,   I think I asked this in the last thread before I left for vacation but don't remember seeing a response and the old thread is closed....

* ***Ladies who used both OCT and Megatek****

Is OCT worth the money or should I just stick with the MT?   Better yet, should I suck it up and buy both and use recipe above?

Are you using just the cell rebuilder/cell therapy?

Which website gets the MT ships quicker?   I've read a lot of ladies waiting weeks.

I apologize in advance if these are repeat questions.  

TT8/DSD - Maybe we should start a OCT/Megatek FAQs at the beginning of thread.  I know it will be time consuming, but it would save the thread from multiple questions from people like me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tsmith said:


> I'm glad you did not leave NW {{{hugs}}}


 
They wouldn't let me....thank you sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy

**WonderWoman** said:


> *OK, I've been lurking for like E-V-E-R but I just had to come out to give a shout out to:*
> 
> *NICE & WAVY (thanks for being such a darling & helping with my issues). Your progress is amazing!*
> 
> *JUST KIYA, L.D., TT8....and all my OCT/MT sistas! Y'all r such an inspiration. I got on the OCT/MT bandwagon 2 wks ago but I didn't join the challenge b/c I don't want to keep track of my progress until I see the tip of my hair touching full APL - hopefully by December (Fingers crossed). I'm already too obssessed with my hair. Tracking my hair's growth will drive ME CRAZY!! *
> 
> *I feel everyone's excitement. I'm excited too. Keep doing ya thang.*
> 
> *HAPPY HAIR GROWING SISTAS!*


 
Awwww...I'm glad I was able to help, sis!:blowkiss:


----------



## CurliDiva

OK I'm IN!

I went to a equine store and bought Mega-Tek Rebuilder. The price was hiked up and last bottle, so LHCF may have stroke already . I'll order online next time.

I cornrowed my hair striaght back (think dude style) and plan to apply daily between the parts.

I was pleasantly surprised at how creamy MT Rebuilder is and the great smell (beats MTG stench anyday)!

I want APL hair for my birthday!


----------



## january noir

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey girls, I think I asked this in the last thread before I left for vacation but don't remember seeing a response and the old thread is closed....
> 
> ****Ladies who used both OCT and Megatek****
> 
> Is OCT worth the money or should I just stick with the MT? Better yet, should I suck it up and buy both and use recipe above?
> 
> Are you using just the cell rebuilder/cell therapy?
> 
> Which website gets the MT ships quicker? I've read a lot of ladies waiting weeks.
> 
> I apologize in advance if these are repeat questions.
> 
> TT8/DSD - Maybe we should start a OCT/Megatek FAQs at the beginning of thread. I know it will be time consuming, but it would save the thread from multiple questions from people like me.


 
Start with post #2 of this thread to see all the FAQs


----------



## Nice & Wavy

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey girls, I think I asked this in the last thread before I left for vacation but don't remember seeing a response and the old thread is closed....
> 
> ****Ladies who used both OCT and Megatek****
> 
> Is OCT worth the money or should I just stick with the MT? Better yet, should I suck it up and buy both and use recipe above?I use both and it works for me and is worth the money.  You can use either one and get the results you need...I just like using both because that way, both bottles last me that much longer!
> 
> Are you using just the cell rebuilder/cell therapy? I use cell rebuilder
> 
> Which website gets the MT ships quicker? I've read a lot of ladies waiting weeks. I'm not sure...someone will chime in i'm sure.
> 
> I apologize in advance if these are repeat questions.
> 
> TT8/DSD - Maybe we should start a OCT/Megatek FAQs at the beginning of thread. I know it will be time consuming, but it would save the thread from multiple questions from people like me.


\
Hope that helps!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tsmith said:


> Yep, you did LD. I knew it was a reason why I trusted you and yes I am surprised, this is crazy. Just being in a ponytail, my hair feels thickier, the ng waves feels deep (can't explain that any better) all I know my waves have never been this deep before. Although, I'm going on 10 weeks, my hair feels like I should be further along, like maybe 12 or 13 weeks. Idk I'm just glad I jumped on this because I had stopped jumping on ships but this is amazing and I can't wait to see your update LD. You don't know the exact date, you'll be doing your touch up do you? I need to set a reminder but I know I won't forget
> 
> ETA: YOU LADIES ARE THE BESTEST OF THE BEST!


 
T..I'm so happy that you are getting your growth on girlie!!!

This stuff is amazing...isn't it?


----------



## Moonxyz

LondonDiva said:


> Where are you located if you don't mind me asking?


 
No problem.


I know its my fault; I should have stocked up but I started with the sample bottle.

When I get to europe in august-septembre i will make the purchase


----------



## ayoung

I finished a whole bottle of OCT and I just started MT so I can't compare just yet....but, here is a website for MT that ships fast. Use coupon code ezpet2008A to get $5 off.



jamaicalovely said:


> Hey girls,   I think I asked this in the last thread before I left for vacation but don't remember seeing a response and the old thread is closed....
> 
> * ***Ladies who used both OCT and Megatek****
> 
> Is OCT worth the money or should I just stick with the MT?   Better yet, should I suck it up and buy both and use recipe above?
> 
> Are you using just the cell rebuilder/cell therapy?
> 
> Which website gets the MT ships quicker?   I've read a lot of ladies waiting weeks.
> 
> I apologize in advance if these are repeat questions.
> 
> TT8/DSD - Maybe we should start a OCT/Megatek FAQs at the beginning of thread.  I know it will be time consuming, but it would save the thread from multiple questions from people like me.


----------



## MzOptimistic

sensiblesista said:


> what's megasagging?


 
You know how you massage your scalp. Since we're using Mega-Tek. We're Mega'saggin


----------



## MzOptimistic

Nice & Wavy said:


> T..I'm so happy that you are getting your growth on girlie!!!
> 
> This stuff is amazing...isn't it?


 
Thanks and yes, this stuff is WOW!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

My OCT is out for delivery today!!


----------



## JustKiya

sensiblesista said:


> what's megasagging?



Mas'sagging' with 'Mega'Tek.   

Where IS Shimmie? 



**WonderWoman** said:


> *OK, I've been lurking for like E-V-E-R but I just had to come out to give a shout out to:*
> 
> *NICE & WAVY (thanks for being such a darling & helping with my issues). Your progress is amazing!*
> 
> *JUST KIYA, L.D., TT8....and all my OCT/MT sistas! Y'all r such an inspiration. I got on the OCT/MT bandwagon 2 wks ago but I didn't join the challenge b/c I don't want to keep track of my progress until I see the tip of my hair touching full APL - hopefully by December (Fingers crossed). I'm already too obssessed with my hair. Tracking my hair's growth will drive ME CRAZY!! *
> 
> *I feel everyone's excitement. I'm excited too. Keep doing ya thang.*
> 
> *HAPPY HAIR GROWING SISTAS!*



You are more than welcome!!! That's what supporting each other is all about, ya know?? 



LondonDiva said:


> The itchies have calmed with me now. I only get em more when i spray with the Premier Spray. but i got the growth though I can see that for sure.  This month applied for 24 days and have about an inch, less in some parts, but *this week has been a fasssssst growing week for me*. I'd be intrigued to see my hair post wash and re-twist tomorrow.
> 
> I've only noticed tenderness in one teeny tiny spot. I wear my hair daily in a style that require not one ounce of tension so I know that can't be attributed to that.
> 
> *I get the warm 'soul glo' feeling all over my head after applying every night. That's how I know this stuff absorbs and doesn't clog as I wash 1x per week and apply daily. Plus no build up under the nails if I have a little scratch.*



Yes, me too, as far as seeming to be a fast growing week. I put my hair in some box braids at the start of the week, and I SWEAR they feel longer.  I lost the danngone battery to my camera, and Canon is talking 6-8 weeks to get me a new one, so - I'm claiming it RIGHT NOW, I'm going to be shoulder length by the time I take some new pics ya'll, ya heard?!? 


And yeah - even as I'm madly scratching - no ick under my fingernails - my scalp is smooth and clean. 

Fabulous stuff, ya'll.


----------



## Aggie

I missed my mega saggin' last night because I had to go out last night and was too tired to do it when I got back home, but when I get off from work today, Im gonna be takin' care a ma business. I need to DC my hair today and henna on the week end too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ya'll hair growth is serious business.  I went out to the club last night, came back at 3 am, dead tired, and STILL pulled out my MT bottle to get my mega-sag' on.


----------



## JustKiya

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ya'll hair growth is serious business.  I went out to the club last night, came back at 3 am, dead tired, and STILL pulled out my MT bottle to get my mega-sag' on.



  

That's what I'm talking about right there!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Mas'sagging' with 'Mega'Tek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where IS Shimmie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more than welcome!!! That's what supporting each other is all about, ya know??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me too, as far as seeming to be a fast growing week. I put my hair in some box braids at the start of the week, and I SWEAR they feel longer.  I lost the danngone battery to my camera, and Canon is talking 6-8 weeks to get me a new one, so - I'm claiming it RIGHT NOW, I'm going to be shoulder length by the time I take some new pics ya'll, ya heard?!?
> 
> 
> And yeah - even as I'm madly scratching - no ick under my fingernails - my scalp is smooth and clean.
> 
> Fabulous stuff, ya'll.
Click to expand...

 
She is fine and is taking a break.  She will be back!

I'll let her know you asked for her.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ya'll hair growth is serious business.  I went out to the club last night, came back at 3 am, dead tired, and STILL pulled out my MT bottle to get my mega-sag' on.


 
You grow girl...


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> She is fine and is taking a break.  She will be back!
> 
> I'll let her know you asked for her.



Oh, good - do that, will you??


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Oh, good - do that, will you??


 
I will..I'll email her.

ETA: JustKiya, I just emailed her, ok?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

It's here! It's here! 

Here's my starting progress picture, it's the best I could do because it was from the last time I flat-ironed and right now my hair is experiencing shrinkage:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Wonderful!  Wow...you have a great start on your hair already.  Your hair is nice and long.  Look forward to hearing about all your new growth popping through....



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> It's here! It's here!
> 
> Here's my starting progress picture, it's the best I could do because it was from the last time I flat-ironed and right now my hair is experiencing shrinkage:


----------



## JustKiya

Oh, I love the highlights, Vivez!!! You'll have fabulous growth - looking forward to it! 

Thanks N&W!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Oh, I love the highlights, Vivez!!! You'll have fabulous growth - looking forward to it!
> 
> Thanks N&W!


 
You're welcome, JustKiya!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Nice & Wavy said:


> \
> Hope that helps!



Thanks, N&W


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

Nice & Wavy said:


> Wonderful!  Wow...you have a great start on your hair already.  Your hair is nice and long.  Look forward to hearing about all your new growth popping through....





JustKiya said:


> Oh, I love the highlights, Vivez!!! You'll have fabulous growth - looking forward to it!
> 
> Thanks N&W!



Thanks ladies!! You guys are the reason why I jumped on the wagon and ordered it, simply beautiful progress 

I'm actually at APL or maybe a teeny bit past, but I'd like to get to BSL /MBL before my wedding next August. I'm also transitioning so I'll be trimming (although I haven't trimmed since July 2007 and don't plan on doing so until I'm at BSL). 

Kiya - thanks for the compliment on my highlights, would you believe that I actually did that with a box highlight set that had peroxide in it, ahh my pre-LHCF days


----------



## jamaicalovely

ayoung said:


> I finished a whole bottle of OCT and I just started MT so I can't compare just yet....but, here is a website for MT that ships fast. Use coupon code ezpet2008A to get $5 off.



Thanks, Ayoung.   I buckled down and bought MT since it was more and cheaper.   I may get OCT next month and mix the two.

Off to get SAA....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks, N&W


 
You're welcome, Jamaicalovely!

Love your name...I'm going to Jamaica end of July and I can't wait...I love Jamaica!!!


----------



## AngelDoll

I really, really need to stay out of this thread. You ladies are making it so hard for me to resist not trying OCT/MT. What is a girl to do? .


----------



## JustKiya

AngelDoll said:


> I really, really need to stay out of this thread. You ladies are making it so hard for me to resist not trying OCT/MT. What is a girl to do? .



Stop resisting!!! :assimilat

   

Come on over to the Growing Side! The conditioner smells sweet and the hair is FINE!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AngelDoll said:


> I really, really need to stay out of this thread. You ladies are making it so hard for me to resist not trying OCT/MT. What is a girl to do? .


 
LOL...I'm sure it's hard

If you are looking to grow your hair even longer than it is (and girl, your hair is long), and to gain thickness (it's amazing for thickness) then I say go for it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Stop resisting!!! :assimilat
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over to the Growing Side! The conditioner smells sweet and the hair is FINE!!!


 
...for sure!


----------



## flautist

Awwww I haven't recieved my Mega Tek yet. I see the ladies who signed on after me have gotten theirs. Did you all order from Valley Vet or The Easy Pet Store? I ordered from Easy Pet because it costs $24 and some change. I might just go to one of these vets or product stores to see if I can find it. I probably won't order from Easy Pet anymore. I saw that Valley Vet has basically the whole Eqyss line. I've been taking my garlic supplements in preparation, though.


----------



## Lex_Artis

flautist said:


> I ordered from Easy Pet because it costs $24 and some change. .



I ordered from Easy Pet too (31 May), and have yet to receive the order. So yesterday, I registered a complaint (via PayPal) requesting a refund.

Valley Vet here I come...


----------



## jamaicalovely

Oh noooo....I just placed my order with Easy Pet 

This is what I was trying to prevent.   arghhh

Just canceled my order.   When I spoke with rep, I asked her when would package have shipped anyway.   She said *maybe* next Wed.   Oh, hello no.   That "Maybe" confirmed it for me.  

Valleyvet for me too.  

I'll catch Easypet when I'm running low.


----------



## JustKiya

I think EasyPet is slow! 

I usually get mine from *thinks* Acarta, I think it is. I can't remember who I ordered from last time, but it's never taken me more than a week to get my stuff. 

*goes to check account* 

Noooo - I was ordering from Stagecoach West! Yeah - they've got good shipping times, and reasonable prices, if I recall correctly.


----------



## ayoung

I got mine in 3 days from ezpet......hope urs come fast too!


----------



## ayoung

Dang!! I wonder what the deal is????



flautist said:


> Awwww I haven't recieved my Mega Tek yet. I see the ladies who signed on after me have gotten theirs. Did you all order from Valley Vet or The Easy Pet Store? I ordered from Easy Pet because it costs $24 and some change. I might just go to one of these vets or product stores to see if I can find it. I probably won't order from Easy Pet anymore. I saw that Valley Vet has basically the whole Eqyss line. I've been taking my garlic supplements in preparation, though.





michael77 said:


> I ordered from Easy Pet too (31 May), and have yet to receive the order. So yesterday, I registered a complaint (via PayPal) requesting a refund.
> 
> Valley Vet here I come...


----------



## Laka

fast growing hair ladies!
I'm  and joined LHCF just to post on this thread!!! I would like to join the challenge! I found LHCF while searching for reviews and more information about the Ovation products, started reading the old thread created by TT8 and got myself addicted and amazed to see your results, and of course, the sisterhood. I'm amazed to see how you girls are really willing to  others achieve their hair care goals, this is really hard to see nowadays. 

I have been "watching" you guys for a while now, and THANK you DSD for the new thread, at least I was able to read ALL the posts on this one. Out of the 2000+ posts from the first thread, I think I got to read about 1,500...jeeez!...anyways, I would like to join you ladies on this OCT/MT journey and share some tips and also my progress using OCT/MT. Btw, I LOVE these products!!!! And I gotta say that, as a pharmacist/chemist, I'm very picky with what I put on my hair and skin....erplexed

So, some more info about me....my hair is a mess (3b/3c/4a)...completely mixed from my black/Brazilian and Italian background. I love being a "mix", but my hair was always a "pain" to me. So hard to take care of! lol...so I decided to do the Japanese straightening:crazy: thing and all my curls WERE GONE! I kind of miss them, but in the other hand I like how easier it is to take care of my hair now. BUT, in the other hand, my hair is really damaged (I've bee lazy the last year and not taking care of it properly) and not retaining length bc I always have to trim to get rid of the split ends. Not only that, I had Iron deficiency the last months and I LOST tons of hair. The Iron levels are back to normal now, but I'm still shedding ( I don't know if it's because the OCT/MT, cuz my health is very good right now.......Well, I'm serious about my hair now and I want it strong, thick again, long and healthy!!! So, can I join you ladies on this journey?
Sorry for the LONG Post! I wrote too much...
***already learning new phases from you ladies**** Wish you all HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!
PS: AMAZING PROGRESS for a lot of you ladies! But I have LD and Nice and Wavy stuck in my mind. What the heck ladies??? That's awesome growth! Congrats!


----------



## JustKiya

Welcome Laka!!!!  

You can tell you've got some growth in your progress pictures - even wet & with NG, your hair is a little longer!! 

And can I say, your hair is just GORGEOUS, now?


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I think EasyPet is slow!
> 
> I usually get mine from *thinks* Acarta, I think it is. I can't remember who I ordered from last time, but it's never taken me more than a week to get my stuff.
> 
> *goes to check account*
> 
> Noooo - I was ordering from Stagecoach West! Yeah -* they've got good shipping times, and reasonable prices, *if I recall correctly.


 
ITA JK, and they have all the Eqyss products I use too. Man they ship my stuff out fast.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

JustKiya said:


> Welcome Laka!!!!
> 
> You can tell you've got some growth in your progress pictures - even wet & with NG, your hair is a little longer!!
> 
> And can I say, your hair is just GORGEOUS, now?



Welcome, Laka, your hair is gorgeous!!!! Here's to happy, fast hair growth!


----------



## Aggie

flautist said:


> Awwww I haven't recieved my Mega Tek yet. I see the ladies who signed on after me have gotten theirs. Did you all order from Valley Vet or The Easy Pet Store? I ordered from Easy Pet because it costs $24 and some change. I might just go to one of these vets or product stores to see if I can find it. I probably won't order from Easy Pet anymore. I saw that Valley Vet has basically the whole Eqyss line. I've been taking my garlic supplements in preparation, though.


 


jamaicalovely said:


> Oh noooo....I just placed my order with Easy Pet
> 
> This is what I was trying to prevent. arghhh
> 
> Just canceled my order. When I spoke with rep, I asked her when would package have shipped anyway. She said *maybe* next Wed. Oh, hello no. That "Maybe" confirmed it for me.
> 
> Valleyvet for me too.
> 
> I'll catch Easypet when I'm running low.


 
Just Kiya and I order from StagecoachWest.com. They also have just about the entire Eqyss line, great shipping and fantastic response time.


----------



## EbonyF

bellezanegra826 said:


> has anyone ordered their mega tek from horseloverZ.com? if so, how are they about shipping? they gave me a tracking number yesterday or the day before but the usps website says they have not received a package to be shipped. why are they playing with me like this?


With my package, they said it was ready to ship on the 19th. I did't receive it till yesterday (the 26th). I personally think they hold on to the packages for a few days before they ship. Because I know it doesn't take that long to receive a package from Pennsylvania to Florida. Yes I know it was only a week, but at best I should have received it on the 21st or 23rd.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

Can you OCT ladies who use it daily let me know how you're using it? I read through the old thread but forgot what page it was on and really don't want to sift through 2,000+ posts to find it.


----------



## angenoir

Question: Braids and MT

Hi Ladies,

Been away for a while so excuse me if this has been answered already.

I stopped using MT for a while because I think it was drying out my hair. Anyway, I am ready for another go and have mixed it with some oils. I just wanted to ask if anyone had used MT with braids and if it caused too much build up.

Thanks


----------



## Laka

ayoung said:


> I got mine in 3 days from ezpet......hope urs come fast too!


I ordered my MT from ezpetstore a week ago and got it in 3 days! I only read about people complaining about their shipment after. I got scared :scary:and decided to order buy another OCT pack bereore I finished my 6oz OCT. But I in the end, I got the MT one day after the OCTerplexed...now I use both



JustKiya said:


> Welcome Laka!!!!
> 
> You can tell you've got some growth in your progress pictures - even wet & with NG, your hair is a little longer!!
> 
> And can I say, your hair is just GORGEOUS, now?


 
Thanks a lot JustKia, I've reading this thing and you are always here, helping people out. Anyways, my hair is crazy now....lol, the ng is hard to control, I'm glad I'm getting my relaxer next week. I'm going to start taking garlic sups to try to stop the shedding. I need to add vasodilative effectt of garlic and the cystein to my regimen, only biotin, silica and keratin are not solving it


----------



## JustKiya

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Can you OCT ladies who use it daily let me know how you're using it? I read through the old thread but forgot what page it was on and really don't want to sift through 2,000+ posts to find it.



I think most are applying it to the scalp, daily, and that's about it. 



angenoir said:


> Question: Braids and MT
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Been away for a while so excuse me if this has been answered already.
> 
> I stopped using MT for a while because I think it was drying out my hair. Anyway, I am ready for another go and have mixed it with some oils. I just wanted to ask if anyone had used MT with braids and if it caused too much build up.
> 
> Thanks



I've used it while in two strand twists, and only had buildup when I was heavy-handed with it. A light touch (which is all that's really needed) and it seems to all soak into my scalp.


----------



## ayoung

Welcome!! 

Beautiful hair!! 



Laka said:


> fast growing hair ladies!
> I'm  and joined LHCF just to post on this thread!!! I would like to join the challenge! I found LHCF while searching for reviews and more information about the Ovation products, started reading the old thread created by TT8 and got myself addicted and amazed to see your results, and of course, the sisterhood. I'm amazed to see how you girls are really willing to  others achieve their hair care goals, this is really hard to see nowadays.


----------



## LuyshuZ

Welcome Laka.

I JUST finished ordering Mega Tek from Easy Pet I hope there isnt that long of a delay to recieve it. I've been looking but I still dont understand the regimen for application, do you apply for a certain amount of time and rinse? Or does it definately need to be diluted in oils ect, and does that need to be rinsed right away or will the daily co wash I started help that? Thanks.


----------



## angenoir

JustKiya said:


> I've used it while in two strand twists, and only had buildup when I was heavy-handed with it. A light touch (which is all that's really needed) and it seems to all soak into my scalp.


 
Thanks for answering!


----------



## JustKiya

LuyshuZ said:


> Welcome Laka.
> 
> I JUST finished ordering Mega Tek from Easy Pet I hope there isnt that long of a delay to recieve it. I've been looking but I still dont understand the regimen for application, do you apply for a certain amount of time and rinse? Or does it definately need to be diluted in oils ect, and does that need to be rinsed right away or will the daily co wash I started help that? Thanks.



Well. The directions that come with the product are NOT how most ladies are using it, if I remember properly. 

Most ladies are simply rubbing it into their scalp, and leaving it until the next time they wash. They are NOT using it on their full length of hair (as I think the directions state) _*unless*_ they are using the MT as an intense protein treatment, rather than a growth aid. 

For example, I apply my MTmix on my scalp daily, and I'll wash/DC/cowash when I feel like it. I usually try to NOT use it right before I'm about to wash, as I like to give it as much time as possible to sit on my scalp.  I don't know if it makes a difference, but it makes me happy. 

Personally, the reason that I came up with the mix that I did, was in an attempt to make the MT more like the OCT, by filling in the 'different' ingredients - esp. since I had them all in my cabinet, already!  I think some other ladies add the oils to make it less drying, and/or because they are just mad mixtresses!


----------



## Senegalese

Yay my OCT is out for delivery, I can'twait, I'll be starting sunday because I have to remove my lace wig.


----------



## LuyshuZ

JustKiya said:


> Well. The directions that come with the product are NOT how most ladies are using it, if I remember properly.
> 
> Most ladies are simply rubbing it into their scalp, and leaving it until the next time they wash. They are NOT using it on their full length of hair (as I think the directions state) _*unless*_ they are using the MT as an intense protein treatment, rather than a growth aid.
> 
> For example, I apply my MTmix on my scalp daily, and I'll wash/DC/cowash when I feel like it. I usually try to NOT use it right before I'm about to wash, as I like to give it as much time as possible to sit on my scalp.  I don't know if it makes a difference, but it makes me happy.
> 
> *Personally, the reason that I came up with the mix that I did, was in an attempt to make the MT more like the OCT, by filling in the 'different' ingredients - esp. since I had them all in my cabinet, already!  I think some other ladies add the oils to make it less drying, and/or because they are just mad mixtresses![/*quote]
> 
> 
> Thank you, directly to the scalp will be the route i take =)


----------



## ljones4521

Aggie said:


> ITA with you N&W. This is actually a relief that bad feelings are now being diffused and forgiveness reigns again. Yeah! I feel much better about this.



Originally Posted by Nice & Wavy  
I accept your apology and I forgive you. Please forgive me as well for my part in this in anyway. I want you to know that we all are a family here on LHCF (at least that's how I always feel)...and just like our own family, there will be times when things get out of hand. You did right by apologizing to everyone

I have met some wonderful people on this forum. There aren't people that I work with or know personally that can compete with some of the ladies here...it's just that special. We are all striving for the same thing...to grow some hair and to get that hair to the best it can be (health) and to encourage and build each other up. Yes, we will make mistakes and down right make some people ticked off, but I hope that we can all agree to disagree and move on. Drama is not good for the soul...it really isn't, and we all must remember that everytime we log onto this forum, which is daily for most of us...

I wish you the best as well. My prayer was that we all learn from this and that in the future, we all would have more sensitivity to others when we want to voice our opinion about anything...no matter how much we may feel that we are right about it.

Blessings!



 ---- 

This is beautiful1  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Laka

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Welcome, Laka, your hair is gorgeous!!!! Here's to happy, fast hair growth!


Hello sunshinebeautiful! THANK YOU!:blush3: But you have to see my hairline, it's pretty damaged, but again, thanks, it's always nice to get positive feedback from people like you



LuyshuZ said:


> JustKiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. The directions that come with the product are NOT how most ladies are using it, if I remember properly.
> 
> Most ladies are simply rubbing it into their scalp, and leaving it until the next time they wash. They are NOT using it on their full length of hair (as I think the directions state) _*unless*_ they are using the MT as an intense protein treatment, rather than a growth aid.
> 
> For example, I apply my MTmix on my scalp daily, and I'll wash/DC/cowash when I feel like it. I usually try to NOT use it right before I'm about to wash, as I like to give it as much time as possible to sit on my scalp.  I don't know if it makes a difference, but it makes me happy.
> 
> *Personally, the reason that I came up with the mix that I did, was in an attempt to make the MT more like the OCT, by filling in the 'different' ingredients - esp. since I had them all in my cabinet, already!  I think some other ladies add the oils to make it less drying, and/or because they are just mad mixtresses![/*quote]
> 
> 
> Thank you, directly to the scalp will be the route i take =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you LuyshuZ!!!! As JustKiya said, most ladies here are applying only to the scalp.
> 
> I mixed my MT with some jojoba oil, castor oil, coconut oil, and some drops of rosemary and lavender oil plus some water to make it easyer to apply directly to my scalp. I usually apply it everyday, when not using OCT intead or just feeling too lazy to apply to my scalp. I like my mixture, but I think I added too much oil the first time and my roots felt greasy. But I haven't had any drying or itchiness. My hair also feels soft when I mix MT with oils. I tried applying the pure MT directly to my scalp and my roots felt a little dryer than with the oil mix.
> 
> For my OCT, since It's preety good itself, I don't mix with any oil, but I add a lil water to the aplicator bottle to make it last longer and also to be a little easyer to apply to my scalp, since OCT is very thick. I do not do cowashes yet, but I'm willing to try. I wash my hair 1-2 times a week and I do not get a lot of build-up. Also, I started doing DC and/or hot oil treatments once a week to balance with all the protein from OCT/MT. Once in a while I also add OCT to my ends, but I only apply the night before I'm sure I will wash my hair. I don't like the protein sitting on my hair lengh for over 24 hours. And remember, the secret to balance the addition of too much protein to our hair is to MOISTURIZE it!
> 
> Hope it helps But take a look at the first page of this thread, there's some great OCT/MT mix recipes HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mz.Shug

Question for MT users...

Do you apply on a wet or dry scalp? Or both.


----------



## JustKiya

Mz.Shug said:


> Question for MT users...
> 
> Do you apply on a wet or dry scalp? Or both.



Both/either.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Wow quick response! Thank you JustKiya!

I think I'm not doing too good on applying. I feel new growth in the front almost none in the back and zero on my sides (which is where I really consentrate it because my sides are very thin). I'm trying to be patient as this is only week two but does hair grow faster in some areas than others?


----------



## Laka

ayoung said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Beautiful hair!!


 
Thank you ayoung!!!!



Mz.Shug said:


> Question for MT users...
> 
> Do you apply on a wet or dry scalp? Or both.


 
Both. While in the shower I apply and rinse it off. At night I apply to dry scalp.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Laka said:


> Both. While in the shower I apply and rinse it off. At night I apply to dry scalp.


 

How often do you wash? I don't know why I didn't think of using it as protein for my hair. Your hair is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Laka

Mz.Shug said:


> Wow quick response! Thank you JustKiya!
> 
> I think I'm not doing too good on applying. I feel new growth in the front almost none in the back and zero on my sides (which is where I really consentrate it because my sides are very thin). I'm trying to be patient as this is only week two but does hair grow faster in some areas than others?


 
Oh yeah! Specially bc you might have different hair textures in different areas. Most ladies that have curly hair, have more than one type of hair texture. The Midle-front is usually the fastest to grow. On the hairline and sides the hair is more fragile and slow growing, try to pay more attention to these areas while massaging you scalp. Same apply to your back. Massage that scalp girl, so you can get you dilatation and circulation going. Massaging you scalp stimulates the folicles and it's circulation, making more blood get to the cells, with more blood come more nutrients


----------



## Mz.Shug

Thanks Laka. I honestly thought that the whole head massaging thing was a crock but when you explain it like that it makes plenty of sense. Massage I will!


----------



## KPH

I'M BAD, I'M BAD, I ORDERED MT AND OCT TODAY, I'M BAD, I'M BAD!!!!!:wow:


----------



## flautist

Yay!! A little after I posted about not getting my Mega-Tek, the mailman rang my doorbell and put it on my porch. Even though I ordered it via Easy Pet, it came from Horse Lovers. He also delivered my Scalp Med. I called the Scalp Med people to tell them that I would be sending it back. They told me to keep the Cortex Enlarger Thickening Hair Spray. I don't know if this would interfere with the Mega Tek applications or cause adverse reactions. Have any of you tried Scalp Med?(not to get off the topic of OCT and Mega-Tek). I'm on vacation and ordered this off tv.


----------



## bellezanegra826

KPH said:


> I'M BAD, I'M BAD, I ORDERED MT AND OCT TODAY, I'M BAD, I'M BAD!!!!!:wow:



where do you get all of those smileys?


----------



## SelfStyled

Laka said:


> fast growing hair ladies!
> I'm  and joined LHCF just to post on this thread!!! I would like to join the challenge! I found LHCF while searching for reviews and more information about the Ovation products, started reading the old thread created by TT8 and got myself addicted and amazed to see your results, and of course, the sisterhood. I'm amazed to see how you girls are really willing to  others achieve their hair care goals, this is really hard to see nowadays.
> 
> I have been "watching" you guys for a while now, and THANK you DSD for the new thread, at least I was able to read ALL the posts on this one. Out of the 2000+ posts from the first thread, I think I got to read about 1,500...jeeez!...anyways, I would like to join you ladies on this OCT/MT journey and share some tips and also my progress using OCT/MT. Btw, I LOVE these products!!!! And I gotta say that, as a pharmacist/chemist, I'm very picky with what I put on my hair and skin....erplexed
> 
> So, some more info about me....my hair is a mess (3b/3c/4a)...completely mixed from my black/Brazilian and Italian background. I love being a "mix", but my hair was always a "pain" to me. So hard to take care of! lol...so I decided to do the Japanese straightening:crazy: thing and all my curls WERE GONE! I kind of miss them, but in the other hand I like how easier it is to take care of my hair now. BUT, in the other hand, my hair is really damaged (I've bee lazy the last year and not taking care of it properly) and not retaining length bc I always have to trim to get rid of the split ends. Not only that, I had Iron deficiency the last months and I LOST tons of hair. The Iron levels are back to normal now, but I'm still shedding ( I don't know if it's because the OCT/MT, cuz my health is very good right now.......Well, I'm serious about my hair now and I want it strong, thick again, long and healthy!!! So, can I join you ladies on this journey?
> Sorry for the LONG Post! I wrote too much...
> ***already learning new phases from you ladies**** Wish you all HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!
> PS: AMAZING PROGRESS for a lot of you ladies! But I have LD and Nice and Wavy stuck in my mind. What the heck ladies??? That's awesome growth! Congrats!


 
Welome Laka!!!!!! You will love it here, and the OCT/MT even more.


----------



## KPH

i got them all right here from or smilies menu and i'm trying to  get as most growth as i possible can, these women here in this through are full of hair love ladies, enjoy the love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic

Laka said:


> fast growing hair ladies!
> I'm  and joined LHCF just to post on this thread!!! I would like to join the challenge! I found LHCF while searching for reviews and more information about the Ovation products, started reading the old thread created by TT8 and got myself addicted and amazed to see your results, and of course, the sisterhood. I'm amazed to see how you girls are really willing to  others achieve their hair care goals, this is really hard to see nowadays.
> 
> I have been "watching" you guys for a while now, and THANK you DSD for the new thread, at least I was able to read ALL the posts on this one. Out of the 2000+ posts from the first thread, I think I got to read about 1,500...jeeez!...anyways, I would like to join you ladies on this OCT/MT journey and share some tips and also my progress using OCT/MT. Btw, I LOVE these products!!!! And I gotta say that, as a pharmacist/chemist, I'm very picky with what I put on my hair and skin....erplexed
> 
> So, some more info about me....my hair is a mess (3b/3c/4a)...completely mixed from my black/Brazilian and Italian background. I love being a "mix", but my hair was always a "pain" to me. So hard to take care of! lol...so I decided to do the Japanese straightening:crazy: thing and all my curls WERE GONE! I kind of miss them, but in the other hand I like how easier it is to take care of my hair now. BUT, in the other hand, my hair is really damaged (I've bee lazy the last year and not taking care of it properly) and not retaining length bc I always have to trim to get rid of the split ends. Not only that, I had Iron deficiency the last months and I LOST tons of hair. The Iron levels are back to normal now, but I'm still shedding ( I don't know if it's because the OCT/MT, cuz my health is very good right now.......Well, I'm serious about my hair now and I want it strong, thick again, long and healthy!!! So, can I join you ladies on this journey?
> Sorry for the LONG Post! I wrote too much...
> ***already learning new phases from you ladies**** Wish you all HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!
> PS: AMAZING PROGRESS for a lot of you ladies! But I have LD and Nice and Wavy stuck in my mind. What the heck ladies??? That's awesome growth! Congrats!


 

Your energy is THROUGH the roof We can tell you feel the same way about OCT/MT as us You have very pretty hair and welcome to LHCF and OCT/MT Challenge!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

I just did my first application  My scalp is tingling but it's actually very refreshing.

Has anyone experienced tingling after the first application?


----------



## MzOptimistic

KPH said:


> I'M BAD, I'M BAD, I ORDERED MT AND OCT TODAY, I'M BAD, I'M BAD!!!!!:wow:


 

So and??????? *sticks out tongue* Tanya is jealous because KPH have both  Greedy butt!!!!

Hmmmmm....Anyone baggie with MT? I think I'm going to baggie over the weekend and see what's good.....


----------



## JustKiya

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I just did my first application  My scalp is tingling but it's actually very refreshing.
> 
> Has anyone experienced tingling after the first application?



I think that's the SoulGlo feeling - kinda warm, kinda - vibratey feeling?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

JustKiya said:


> I think that's the SoulGlo feeling - kinda warm, kinda - vibratey feeling?



YES!! That's EXACTLY how it feels.

What's the SoulGlo feeling?


----------



## JustKiya

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> YES!! That's EXACTLY how it feels.
> 
> What's the SoulGlo feeling?



 I think LD came up with that term - you know, from Coming to America? 

Just let your _Soooouuuulllllll Gllllooooooooooooooo_! *dramatically shakes all this mega-tek hair*


----------



## cupcakes

im out of this challenge ladies the shedding from the oct has returned and i dont like it at all. i have got some good growth from this product but i cannot take the shedding. i am going to return the bottle and hopefully get my money back. good luck to u all


----------



## JustKiya

slimzz said:


> im out of this challenge ladies the shedding from the oct has returned and i dont like it at all. i have got some good growth from this product but i cannot take the shedding. i am going to return the bottle and hopefully get my money back. good luck to u all



 Oh, too bad! Have you tried the garlic as suggested by the ladies here, or is that not worth it?


----------



## january noir

slimzz said:


> im out of this challenge ladies the shedding from the oct has returned and i dont like it at all. i have got some good growth from this product but i cannot take the shedding. i am going to return the bottle and hopefully get my money back. good luck to u all


 
Maybe it's not the OCT.   

Are you under a lot of stress, change in eating habits (dieting without taking supplements, etc.)?
Are you just using the Cell Therapy or are you using the whole system?


----------



## cupcakes

yea i am taking garllic supps daily and i have done a couple of garlic treatmentshopefully it will stop soon


----------



## january noir

slimzz said:


> yea i am taking garllic supps daily and i have done a couple of garlic treatmentshopefully it will stop soon


 
What other products are you using?  
What's your regimen (simple, complex)?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

JustKiya said:


> I think LD came up with that term - you know, from Coming to America?
> 
> Just let your _Soooouuuulllllll Gllllooooooooooooooo_! *dramatically shakes all this mega-tek hair*



LOL yeah I remember it from CTA that's why I was like, wtf this gotta do with OCT?


----------



## cupcakes

january noir said:


> Maybe it's not the OCT.
> 
> Are you under a lot of stress, change in eating habits (dieting without taking supplements, etc.)?
> Are you just using the Cell Therapy or are you using the whole system?


 
i am using just the cell therapy not the whole system. i think it is the oct because i am not stressed out or anything and i have never had shedding like this before using oct


----------



## cupcakes

january noir said:


> What other products are you using?
> What's your regimen (simple, complex)?


 
my regimen is:

co-wash once a week
wash and DC once a week
moisturize daily


----------



## january noir

slimzz said:


> i am using just the cell therapy not the whole system. i think it is the oct because i am not stressed out or anything and i have never had shedding like this before using oct


 
Are you applying to just the scalp or scalp and hair?
Do you leave it in overnight and wash in the morning?
Do you leave it in and don't rinse until the next wash?


----------



## january noir

slimzz said:


> my regimen is:
> 
> co-wash once a week
> wash and DC once a week
> moisturize daily


 
Where does the Cell Therapy fit in?
Is it your DC or are you applying to scalp and leaving in until next wash?


----------



## cupcakes

oh yea i apply OCT daily on the scalp only with water added
then i rinse it out either in my weekly wash or co wash


----------



## Senegalese

Ok ladies My OCT is here, I bought the CT, Shampoo and Rinse. I am planning on starting sunday.
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## january noir

slimzz said:


> oh yea i apply OCT daily on the scalp only with water added
> then i rinse it out either in my weekly wash or co wash


 
OK  We might be on to something.

Have you tried using it just as a treatment ever? - (Applying it to the scalp/hair for 1-2 hours OR overnight. Rinse and apply a creme rinse (preferably the OVATION Creme Rinse or EQyss Premier Creme Rinse).  If so, did you follow this routine at least 2x?


I would recommend (befoe you give it up) to cease applying it everyday and leaving it in until you wash again.  

It might be to strong for you that way.  

Just because others are doing it, doesn't mean that it's right for you.
Some people can apply daily (without washing out the same day) and some people cannot.  
I'm thinking you cannot.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Laka said:


> fast growing hair ladies!
> I'm  and joined LHCF just to post on this thread!!! I would like to join the challenge! I found LHCF while searching for reviews and more information about the Ovation products, started reading the old thread created by TT8 and got myself addicted and amazed to see your results, and of course, the sisterhood. I'm amazed to see how you girls are really willing to  others achieve their hair care goals, this is really hard to see nowadays.
> 
> I have been "watching" you guys for a while now, and THANK you DSD for the new thread, at least I was able to read ALL the posts on this one. Out of the 2000+ posts from the first thread, I think I got to read about 1,500...jeeez!...anyways, I would like to join you ladies on this OCT/MT journey and share some tips and also my progress using OCT/MT. Btw, I LOVE these products!!!! And I gotta say that, as a pharmacist/chemist, I'm very picky with what I put on my hair and skin....erplexed
> 
> So, some more info about me....my hair is a mess (3b/3c/4a)...completely mixed from my black/Brazilian and Italian background. I love being a "mix", but my hair was always a "pain" to me. So hard to take care of! lol...so I decided to do the Japanese straightening:crazy: thing and all my curls WERE GONE! I kind of miss them, but in the other hand I like how easier it is to take care of my hair now. BUT, in the other hand, my hair is really damaged (I've bee lazy the last year and not taking care of it properly) and not retaining length bc I always have to trim to get rid of the split ends. Not only that, I had Iron deficiency the last months and I LOST tons of hair. The Iron levels are back to normal now, but I'm still shedding ( I don't know if it's because the OCT/MT, cuz my health is very good right now.......Well, I'm serious about my hair now and I want it strong, thick again, long and healthy!!! So, can I join you ladies on this journey?
> Sorry for the LONG Post! I wrote too much...
> ***already learning new phases from you ladies**** Wish you all HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!
> PS: AMAZING PROGRESS for a lot of you ladies! But I have LD and Nice and Wavy stuck in my mind. What the heck ladies??? That's awesome growth! Congrats!


 


 -Hiya!  Happy Growing!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

ladies, i have a question about MT...

i'm trying to use it daily (secretly trying to be like LD), but was too tired to apply it to my entire scalp last night (i only got the front and sides done)... my questions are, 

is it to much to apply it to the entire scalp twice in one day? 

For instance, applying it in the morning, and then again that night? Kind of like what they tell you to do with birth controll... if you skip a day, double up the next...

Will it be too much for the scalp to handle in one day? Will it be uneffective and a waste of product? 

(sorry, that was more than one question)

Thanks


----------



## JustKiya

awesomely_nappy said:


> ladies, i have a question about MT...
> 
> i'm trying to use it daily (secretly trying to be like LD), but was too tired to apply it to my entire scalp last night (i only got the front and sides done)... my questions are,
> 
> is it to much to apply it to the entire scalp twice in one day?
> 
> For instance, applying it in the morning, and then again that night? Kind of like what they tell you to do with birth controll... if you skip a day, double up the next...
> 
> Will it be too much for the scalp to handle in one day? Will it be uneffective and a waste of product?
> 
> (sorry, that was more than one question)
> 
> Thanks



Ya know, I've considered that. And - I don't know. I would worry that it might start to cause build-up if done regularly - you might have to halve your washing schedule, or something, assuming you don't wash daily. 

I don't know. My initial reaction is erplexed - but I don't have any concrete reasons _*why*_.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tsmith said:


> So and??????? *sticks out tongue* Tanya is jealous because KPH have both Greedy butt!!!!
> 
> Hmmmmm....Anyone baggie with MT? I think I'm going to baggie over the weekend and see what's good.....


 
No, T....I wouldn't baggie with it.  Don't use it on the length of your hair unless you are going to rinse out right away.  Please....


----------



## JustKiya

tsmith said:


> So and??????? *sticks out tongue* Tanya is jealous because KPH have both  Greedy butt!!!!
> 
> Hmmmmm....*Anyone baggie with MT? I think I'm going to baggie over the weekend and see what's good....*.



Oooh, I missed that! No, girl, I think that would be like baggying with Aphoghee     Not good for the ends, which need _*moisture*_, more than anything else, ya know?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

> Originally Posted by *Laka*
> 
> 
> _ fast growing hair ladies!
> I'm  and joined LHCF just to post on this thread!!! I would like to join the challenge! I found LHCF while searching for reviews and more information about the Ovation products, started reading the old thread created by TT8 and got myself addicted and amazed to see your results, and of course, the sisterhood. I'm amazed to see how you girls are really willing to  others achieve their hair care goals, this is really hard to see nowadays.
> 
> I have been "watching" you guys for a while now, and THANK you DSD for the new thread, at least I was able to read ALL the posts on this one. Out of the 2000+ posts from the first thread, I think I got to read about 1,500...jeeez!...anyways, I would like to join you ladies on this OCT/MT journey and share some tips and also my progress using OCT/MT. Btw, I LOVE these products!!!! And I gotta say that, as a pharmacist/chemist, I'm very picky with what I put on my hair and skin....erplexed
> 
> So, some more info about me....my hair is a mess (3b/3c/4a)...completely mixed from my black/Brazilian and Italian background. I love being a "mix", but my hair was always a "pain" to me. So hard to take care of! lol...so I decided to do the Japanese straightening:crazy: thing and all my curls WERE GONE! I kind of miss them, but in the other hand I like how easier it is to take care of my hair now. BUT, in the other hand, my hair is really damaged (I've bee lazy the last year and not taking care of it properly) and not retaining length bc I always have to trim to get rid of the split ends. Not only that, I had Iron deficiency the last months and I LOST tons of hair. The Iron levels are back to normal now, but I'm still shedding ( I don't know if it's because the OCT/MT, cuz my health is very good right now.......Well, I'm serious about my hair now and I want it strong, thick again, long and healthy!!! So, can I join you ladies on this journey?
> Sorry for the LONG Post! I wrote too much...
> ***already learning new phases from you ladies**** Wish you all HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!
> PS: AMAZING PROGRESS for a lot of you ladies! But I have LD and *Nice and Wavy* stuck in my mind. What the heck ladies??? That's awesome growth! Congrats!_


 
Welcome, Laka!!! Thanks for noticing....

Look forward to sharing with you in this thread and on the forum.

Blessings!


----------



## MzOptimistic

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, I missed that! No, girl, I think that would be like baggying with Aphoghee    Not good for the ends, which need _*moisture*_, more than anything else, ya know?


 

Ummm hmmmm. That's how I know you don't like me J/k. NW caught me just in time. I was getting ready to shower/ wash/baggie. I checked my pm's and NW was like NOOOOOOOOOO don't


----------



## explosiva9

OK, Ladies!  Growth is great and things are moving right along.  Now I have been thinking about the shedding problem that everyone is having and I got to thinking, what are we doing wrong.  Growth is increasing, we are dc'ing, garlic'ing (just made that up), and doing everything right so why are we shedding.  And then I had a thought.

What are our diets like? It great that we are taking all of these nice supplements, taking garlic, throwing it in our hair, but if we are not replenishing our bodies with protein, minerals, the important nutrients, you hair will fall out.  A poor diet can lead to hair loss, as well as stress, anxiety, and using the wrong products.

So with that said, please make sure that we are not only applying MT/OCT every night, but that everyday we are giving our bodies the necessary nutrients to maintain/encourage progress.  

Just a thought.


----------



## JustKiya

Excellent point, explosiva!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

explosiva9 said:


> OK, Ladies! Growth is great and things are moving right along. Now I have been thinking about the shedding problem that everyone is having and I got to thinking, what are we doing wrong. Growth is increasing, we are dc'ing, garlic'ing (just made that up), and doing everything right so why are we shedding. And then I had a thought.
> 
> What are our diets like? It great that we are taking all of these nice supplements, taking garlic, throwing it in our hair, but if we are not replenishing our bodies with protein, minerals, the important nutrients, you hair will fall out. A poor diet can lead to hair loss, as well as stress, anxiety, and using the wrong products.
> 
> So with that said, please make sure that we are not only applying MT/OCT every night, but that everyday we are giving our bodies the necessary nutrients to maintain/encourage progress.
> 
> Just a thought.


 
And a very good thought too
I take my supplements and drink about 54oz+ water a day. I will admit that I am on a rollercoaster with my diet. I hate carrying my own lunch to work but when I do I get more nutrients and I feel full. I have been recently forced to take my lunch to cut back on my spending, and I plan to keep this going.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

explosiva9 said:


> OK, Ladies! Growth is great and things are moving right along. Now I have been thinking about the shedding problem that everyone is having and I got to thinking, what are we doing wrong. Growth is increasing, we are dc'ing, garlic'ing (just made that up), and doing everything right so why are we shedding. And then I had a thought.
> 
> What are our diets like? It great that we are taking all of these nice supplements, taking garlic, throwing it in our hair, but if we are not replenishing our bodies with protein, minerals, the important nutrients, you hair will fall out. A poor diet can lead to hair loss, as well as stress, anxiety, and using the wrong products.
> 
> So with that said, please make sure that we are not only applying MT/OCT every night, but that everyday we are giving our bodies the necessary nutrients to maintain/encourage progress.
> 
> Just a thought.


 
Great thought and I agree.  I also know that when I was shedding in the beginning...my hair just kept getting thicker, not thinner and I wasn't taking any garlic anything.  But, I did change my diet during that time and began to juice, so that could be why my shedding did stop.

Again...great thought!


----------



## PuffyBrown

My MT was waiting for me when I got home. 
I hurried in the house, made a quick dinner and practically threw the dishes in the dishwasher. I then washed, DCd and Rinsed my hurr. By the way I washed with the Mega Tek Shampoo.  Its not bad, but not sure if I like it either. I will have to use it a few more times. After all the water was out of my head, I put in the MT Rehydrant Spray and allowed my hair to airdry. I usually dry all the way at this point (with a little –leave –in) but I wanted to see how this stuff worked. I am very very very pleased with the way my hair looks and feels after it was fully dry. My hair is very fluffy and VERY SOFT. It feels very very light and I am loving it right now. After this I put in my MT mix on my scalp.

My mix is: in a 4.5 Oz bottle ( My empty Doo Gro bottle)
1.5 oz part my oil mix of (GrapeSeed Oil, EVOO, Almond Oil, and JoJoba Oil)
1oz part Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil
5 drops of Rosemary EO
4 -6 Tb of water
I then filled the rest of the bottle with the Rebuilder.
I put it in the microwave for about 20 seconds and the shook the bottle like crazy. It made a very nice smooth mixture.
I have this only on my scalp don’t feel any tingles or anything.(I am really intimidated by the stories about the itching and shedding so I hope that I wont).

Now I am sitting back waiting to feel my hair grow..

Thank you so much tt8 and errbody on this thread. I have never heard of MT/OCT before. I just love how soft my hair is and if it doesn’t make my hair grow, I would use it it any way because I just cannot get over how my hair is feeling right now.

I do have a question…Am I supposed to use the “a little goes a long way concept”?
How much is too much?


UPDATE:DAYUMM! I forgot to put in the honeyquat! I am adding that now since there is some space in the bottle about 1/2 oz of honeyquat.


----------



## MzOptimistic

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> My MT was waiting for me when I got home.
> *I hurried in the house, made a quick dinner and practically threw the dishes in the dishwasher. *I then washed, DCd and Rinsed my hurr. By the way I washed with the Mega Tek Shampoo. Its not bad, but not sure if I like it either. I will have to use it a few more times. After all the water was out of my head, I put in the MT Rehydrant Spray and allowed my hair to airdry. I usually dry all the way at this point (with a little –leave –in) but I wanted to see how this stuff worked. I am very very very pleased with the way my hair looks and feels after it was fully dry. My hair is very fluffy and VERY SOFT. It feels very very light and I am loving it right now. After this I put in my MT mix on my scalp.
> 
> My mix is: in a 4.5 Oz bottle ( My empty Doo Gro bottle)
> 1.5 oz part my oil mix of (GrapeSeed Oil, EVOO, Almond Oil, and JoJoba Oil)
> 1oz part Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil
> 5 drops of Rosemary EO
> 4 -6 Tb of water
> I then filled the rest of the bottle with the Rebuilder.
> I put it in the microwave for about 20 seconds and the shook the bottle like crazy. It made a very nice smooth mixture.
> I have this only on my scalp don’t feel any tingles or anything.(I am really intimidated by the stories about the itching and shedding so I hope that I wont).
> 
> Now I am sitting back waiting to feel my hair grow..
> 
> Thank you so much tt8 and errbody on this thread. I have never heard of MT/OCT before. I just love how soft my hair is and if it doesn’t make my hair grow, I would use it it any way because I just cannot get over how my hair is feeling right now.
> 
> I do have a question…Am I supposed to use the “a little goes a long way concept”?
> How much is too much?


 

 You should have seen me when my package arrived. My oldest daughter was like what's that? I was like nonya  and move out the way, while practically running to the kitchen to get something to rip the box open and Ummmm, I'm guessing. Yea. A little goes a longgggggg way especially considering the fact this stuff is yummy and THICK but I"ll leave the experts to validate your question.


----------



## Aggie

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> My MT was waiting for me when I got home.
> I hurried in the house, made a quick dinner and practically threw the dishes in the dishwasher. I then washed, DCd and Rinsed my hurr. By the way I washed with the Mega Tek Shampoo. Its not bad, but not sure if I like it either. I will have to use it a few more times. After all the water was out of my head, I put in the MT Rehydrant Spray and allowed my hair to airdry. I usually dry all the way at this point (with a little –leave –in) but I wanted to see how this stuff worked. I am very very very pleased with the way my hair looks and feels after it was fully dry. My hair is very fluffy and VERY SOFT. It feels very very light and I am loving it right now. After this I put in my MT mix on my scalp.
> 
> My mix is: in a 4.5 Oz bottle ( My empty Doo Gro bottle)
> 1.5 oz part my oil mix of (GrapeSeed Oil, EVOO, Almond Oil, and JoJoba Oil)
> 1oz part Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil
> 5 drops of Rosemary EO
> 4 -6 Tb of water
> I then filled the rest of the bottle with the Rebuilder.
> I put it in the microwave for about 20 seconds and the shook the bottle like crazy. It made a very nice smooth mixture.
> I have this only on my scalp don’t feel any tingles or anything.(I am really intimidated by the stories about the itching and shedding so I hope that I wont).
> 
> Now I am sitting back waiting to feel my hair grow..
> 
> Thank you so much tt8 and errbody on this thread. I have never heard of MT/OCT before. I just love how soft my hair is and if it doesn’t make my hair grow, I would use it it any way because I just cannot get over how my hair is feeling right now.
> 
> I do have a question…Am I supposed to use the “a little goes a long way concept”?
> How much is too much?


 
Hmmm Ms PB, I feel your excitement already but I don't know if it's a good idea to heat your MT. I would probably just heat all the oils separately then add the MT and shake up for use. I don't know if the heat from the microwave might change the properties of the MT and that would be bad if after 3 months of using it this way and there is little to no growth . It could be why there was no tingle as well. This is just a thought though. Oh excellent recipe by the way.


----------



## PuffyBrown

tsmith said:


> You should have seen me when my package arrived. My oldest daughter was like what's that? *I was like nonya*  and move out the way, while practically running to the kitchen to get something to rip the box open and Ummmm, I'm guessing. Yea. A little goes a longgggggg way especially considering the fact this stuff is yummy and THICK but I"ll leave the experts to validate your question.


 

Po baby she was thinking it was a secret present for her..an early Xmas gift....NOT...


----------



## Aggie

Tonight, I was about to do my mega saggin' thing and my sister takes a look at my new growth and asks me, 

"Didn't you just relax your hair 2 weeks ago?" 

and I say "yeah, why do you ask?". 

She says , "Because your hair is all crinkly again at the new growth area." 

and I say "Really?" and she says "Yeah, what are you doing to get it like that?" 

and I say, "Hmmm, I think it must be my MT growing it in a little faster than normal"

and she goes "Hmm okay", but with a look that says "I'm eyeing you woman". I ned at her with this sheepish look on my face and went on with my mega saggin', feelin' all happy and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> Tonight, I was about to do my mega saggin' thing and my sister takes a look at my new growth and asks me,
> 
> "Didn't you just relax your hair 2 weeks ago?"
> 
> and I say "yeah, why do you ask?".
> 
> She says , "Because your hair is all crinkly again at the new growth area."
> 
> and I say "Really?" and she says "Yeah, what are you doing to get it like that?"
> 
> and I say, "Hmmm, I think it must be my MT growing it in a little faster than normal"
> 
> and she goes "Hmm okay", but with a look that says "I'm eyeing you woman". I ned at her with this sheepish look on my face and went on with my mega saggin', feelin' all happy and fuzzy inside.


 
You know it's on and poppin when "others" make such a fuss.  I love it!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Aggie said:


> Hmmm Ms PB, I feel your excitement already but I don't know if it's a good idea to heat your MT. I would probably just heat all the oils separately then add the MT and shake up for use. I don't know if the heat from the microwave might change the properties of the MT and that would be bad if after 3 months of using it this way and there is little to no growth . It could be why there was no tingle as well. This is just a thought though. Oh excellent recipe by the way.


 
Oh right! See thatz why I love yall...always watching a sistas back...I'll do the oil first next time..then add the honeyquat, the EO, & H20, then the Rebuilder...


----------



## Mz.Shug

Aggie said:


> Tonight, I was about to do my mega saggin' thing and my sister takes a look at my new growth and asks me,
> 
> "Didn't you just relax your hair 2 weeks ago?"
> 
> and I say "yeah, why do you ask?".
> 
> She says , "Because your hair is all crinkly again at the new growth area."
> 
> and I say "Really?" and she says "Yeah, what are you doing to get it like that?"
> 
> and I say, "Hmmm, I think it must be my MT growing it in a little faster than normal"
> 
> and she goes "Hmm okay", but with a look that says "I'm eyeing you woman". I ned at her with this sheepish look on my face and went on with my mega saggin', feelin' all happy and fuzzy inside.


 

That's awesome! I can't wait to see your update photos in September!! Happy Growing!


----------



## iasade

explosiva9 said:


> OK, Ladies! Growth is great and things are moving right along. Now I have been thinking about the shedding problem that everyone is having and I got to thinking, what are we doing wrong. Growth is increasing, we are dc'ing, garlic'ing (just made that up), and doing everything right so why are we shedding. And then I had a thought.
> 
> What are our diets like? It great that we are taking all of these nice supplements, taking garlic, throwing it in our hair, but if we are not replenishing our bodies with protein, minerals, the important nutrients, you hair will fall out. A poor diet can lead to hair loss, as well as stress, anxiety, and using the wrong products.
> 
> So with that said, please make sure that we are not only applying MT/OCT every night, but that everyday we are giving our bodies the necessary nutrients to maintain/encourage progress.
> 
> Just a thought.


 
I feel you girly!!  I don't really have any shedding except the norm. I workout everyday, take multi-vitamins, eat fruits/veggies, etc and feel great!  I didn't really experience shedding with MT or OCT, so not sure if my overall diet contributes to that or the fact that I dilute it when applying. Im getting decent growth so I am good!


----------



## AngelDoll

Okay ladies, after much thought, very careful consideration and talking it over with a friend. I have decided not to use OCT/MT. You ladies are expriencing great progress. 

Since my current regimen is working for me, I am going to stick with it.

Thank you all for your support.

Happy hair growing.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Nice & Wavy said:


> Great thought and I agree. I also know that when I was shedding in the beginning...my hair just kept getting thicker, not thinner and I wasn't taking any garlic anything. But, I did change my diet during that time and began to juice, so that could be why my shedding did stop.
> 
> Again...great thought!


 

Very good thought...I eat healthy about 80% of the time: I eat lots of veggies and proteins and religiously take my vitamins and I work out (don't forget that, ladies). I think it's also important to manage our stress levels and take time to relax and get a good night's sleep...  You know I haven't had the shedding problem. I thought shedding was normal? look: So when you ladies are referring to shedding, how much hair are we talking? When I cowash/wash or run my fingers through my hair occaisonally, I get maybe 10 shed hairs? I don't think that's a lot, I thought it was normal? So what exactly is abnormal??


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

AngelDoll said:


> Okay ladies, after much thought, very careful consideration and talking it over with a friend. I have decided not to use OCT/MT. You ladies are expriencing great progress.
> 
> Since my current regimen is working for me, I am going to stick with it.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Happy hair growing.


 

You have beautiful hair  if it ain't broke...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

JustKiya said:


> MsHottie!!! Have you already figured out your moisturizing products to use with it?
> 
> StellaB - girl, go to work!!!! Unless to trying to go out tomorrow night and floss yo' hair????


 

yes, if you mean for a dc- I"ve got my own recipe. and I"m using your SAA castor oil and vitamin E mix


----------



## Extremus

Just wanted to share an update.

In some areas of my hair I have well defined coils (not waves, but *curls*). I've only been using MT for less than a month and I'm 10 weeks (2.5 months) post. The only time I've had full curls/coils was when I was  20 weeks (5 months) post.

I'll have progress pics sometime the first week of July.

Tis all.

Oh! It cured my *dry* ends too! :superbanana:


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Hey guys, just wanted to thank you all so much for this wonderful information!  I've been reading and following everything closely and I'm so inspired by everyone's journey!

Yesterday made day 2 of using MT.  First night I applied it to my scalp (mixed it with a generous amount of coconut & castor oils).  Second night I decided to use it as per the directions after my co-wash (been doing nightly cowashes for a while now).  I co-washed with HE Hello Hydration, massaged my scalp, rinsed, then applied the MT to the entire length of my hair and let it sit for @ 5 mins.  All I can say is WOOOOOW!  When I rinsed it out, my hair had this AMAZING resilience and supple strength.  I can't really describe it.  Not a hardness like you get from other heavy protein products, but just an amazing change that you can SEE and FEEL.  I have fine hair that can sometimes feel a little too soft after too many days of co-washing, and this stuff I can see will add a perfect balance of strength to my hair that I'm sure if I leave it as one of my staples, I'll never need a hardcore protein again.  When I rinsed it out, I chased it with a little more HE for some slip and added moisture. 

I put in HE LTR leave-in, Organix Coconut Milk Serum, MT to my scalp, and did a bantu knot out that looks divine this morning (I feel like Joan from Girlfriends lol).  This stuff is NO joke.  Even handling my wet hair was amazing.  I saw NO broken hairs.


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know it's on and poppin when "others" make such a fuss. I love it!!!


 
Girl I love it too.



Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Oh right! See thatz why I love yall...always watching a sistas back...I'll do the oil first next time..then add the honeyquat, the EO, & H20, then the Rebuilder...


 
You're welcomed Ms. Puffy_Brown. I can't let my sistas lose out on their growth. I want us all to be celebrating some long hair by the end of the year.



Mz.Shug said:


> That's awesome! I can't wait to see your update photos in September!! Happy Growing!


 
Thanks Mz.Shuz, I can't wait either.



AngelDoll said:


> Okay ladies, after much thought, very careful consideration and talking it over with a friend. I have decided not to use OCT/MT. You ladies are expriencing great progress.
> 
> Since my current regimen is working for me, I am going to stick with it.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Happy hair growing.


 
Hi AngelDoll, sorry you have to go but you have to do you and if your current regiment is working, then by all means continue it. Bye honey.


----------



## MzOptimistic

foxieroxienyc said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to thank you all so much for this wonderful information! I've been reading and following everything closely and I'm so inspired by everyone's journey!
> 
> Yesterday made day 2 of using MT. First night I applied it to my scalp (mixed it with a generous amount of coconut & castor oils). Second night I decided to use it as per the directions after my co-wash (been doing nightly cowashes for a while now). I co-washed with HE Hello Hydration, massaged my scalp, rinsed, then applied the MT to the entire length of my hair and let it sit for @ 5 mins. All I can say is WOOOOOW! When I rinsed it out, my hair had this AMAZING resilience and supple strength. I can't really describe it. Not a hardness like you get from other heavy protein products, but just an amazing change that you can SEE and FEEL. I have fine hair that can sometimes feel a little too soft after too many days of co-washing, and this stuff I can see will add a perfect balance of strength to my hair that I'm sure if I leave it as one of my staples, I'll never need a hardcore protein again. When I rinsed it out, I chased it with a little more HE for some slip and added moisture.
> 
> I put in HE LTR leave-in, Organix Coconut Milk Serum, MT to my scalp, and did a bantu knot out that looks divine this morning (I feel like Joan from Girlfriends lol). This stuff is NO joke. Even handling my wet hair was amazing. I saw NO broken hairs.


 
Sounds like another happy camper Where did you get the Organix Cocunut Milk Serum from?


----------



## foxieroxienyc

tsmith said:


> Sounds like another happy camper Where did you get the Organix Cocunut Milk Serum from?



Lol, yes very happy!

I had gotten the serum at a local Beauty Supply store that has the entire line.  I have yet to see the entire line at my local Rite Aid etc.  Although I happened to find it in a local Duane Reade.  I say to just look around it may turn up.  Around here it seems like they put the "extras" like leave-ins etc in a different section than they put the shampoos and conditioners.  Its kinda stupid when you think of it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

foxieroxienyc said:


> Lol, yes very happy!
> 
> I had gotten the serum at a local Beauty Supply store that has the entire line. I have yet to see the entire line at my local Rite Aid etc. Although I happened to find it in a local Duane Reade. I say to just look around it may turn up. Around here it seems like they put the "extras" like leave-ins etc in a different section than they put the shampoos and conditioners. Its kinda stupid when you think of it.


 

I have yet to see anything but poos and condish from the Organix Line. I asked a couple of stores why and they said shelf space...I was like erplexed "they need to get rid of something "I" dont like..lol.


----------



## MzOptimistic

foxieroxienyc said:


> Lol, yes very happy!
> 
> I had gotten the serum at a local Beauty Supply store that has the entire line. I have yet to see the entire line at my local Rite Aid etc. Although I happened to find it in a local Duane Reade. I say to just look around it may turn up. Around here it seems like they put the "extras" like leave-ins etc in a different section than they put the shampoos and conditioners. Its kinda stupid when you think of it.


 

Okay, Thanks, I'll look around, that Organix Coconut Milk sounds  Your hair is looking good, I've been watching your progress


----------



## PuffyBrown

tsmith said:


> Okay, Thanks, I'll look around, that Organix Coconut Milk sounds  Your hair is looking good, I've been watching your progress


 
ITA! Her hair is looking good...


----------



## girlyprincess23

LondonDiva said:


> What the..........??? So none of y'all could grab a sistah, just ride off on your bald horses with your long flowing hair forgetting me....i was like where are the OCT/MT posts on my blackberry i woke up this morning to read NOTHING you fast hair growing heffers just ran off and left me with nothing but a blanket of my hair to keep me warm
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too. I've been avoiding looking in the mirror as I am a patient grower now thanks to my belief in MT and checked the back with my 2 mirrors last night. It looksa as though I may have 1-1 1/2 inches in approx 23 days. *The NG is so soft it's decieving to the eye*.


 

I second that it is so silky and like wavy (like the curl was loosened) and the only way I can tell it is ng is when it dries and the curl pattern tightens (but it is still silky) b/c otherwise if it is wet it is just so soft and silky and wavy and I have a lot of 4a and a little 3c and i was natural for a little while and I KNOW my ng is not like that!! But I also know my hair under these twists is straight not a curl (that isn't ng) near the roots so I also know it is all ng and I still can't believe that!! I'm just waiting to take my twists out and get a blowout to see if it is all in FACT ng b/c I just can't believe it, i'm like this has GOT to be slippage!!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

foxieroxienyc said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to thank you all so much for this wonderful information!  I've been reading and following everything closely and I'm so inspired by everyone's journey!
> 
> Yesterday made day 2 of using MT.  First night I applied it to my scalp (mixed it with a generous amount of coconut & castor oils).  Second night I decided to use it as per the directions after my co-wash (been doing nightly cowashes for a while now).  I co-washed with HE Hello Hydration, massaged my scalp, rinsed, then applied the MT to the entire length of my hair and let it sit for @ 5 mins.  All I can say is WOOOOOW!  When I rinsed it out, my hair had this AMAZING resilience and supple strength.  I can't really describe it.  Not a hardness like you get from other heavy protein products, but just an amazing change that you can SEE and FEEL.  *I have fine hair that can sometimes feel a little too soft after too many days of co-washing*, and this stuff I can see will add a perfect balance of strength to my hair that I'm sure if I leave it as one of my staples, I'll never need a hardcore protein again.  When I rinsed it out, I chased it with a little more HE for some slip and added moisture.
> 
> I put in HE LTR leave-in, Organix Coconut Milk Serum, MT to my scalp, and did a bantu knot out that looks divine this morning (I feel like Joan from Girlfriends lol).  This stuff is NO joke.  Even handling my wet hair was amazing.  I saw NO broken hairs.



I don't have fine hair but I do experience the same thing after co-washing back to back for so many days.

I did a hard protein treatment a few days ago but my ends are still breaking a bit from being a little too over-moisturized so I may follow your method today.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

JustKiya said:


> Ya know, I've considered that. And - I don't know. I would worry that it might start to cause build-up if done regularly - you might have to halve your washing schedule, or something, assuming you don't wash daily.
> 
> I don't know. My initial reaction is erplexed - but I don't have any concrete reasons _*why*_.


 

Thank you for responding! I ended up not doing it twice in one day (i did it once before bed). I guess if I DID decide to do it twice, i'd probably do it with MT that was cut with some oils (castor, vit E, or SAA), as I normally use it straight.

i'm going to try not to forget (or be too tired) to do it every day (cause I want some dramatic results)... but if i ever did miss a day again, next time I might double up the following day. (I co wash every other day, so buildup isn't a worry). I wouldn't make a habbit out of it tho... to much work to part and apply twice a day.


----------



## jamaicalovely

I posted this question in the OCT/MT Progress Pix thread, but I believe I'll get more responses here.

**************************************
So ladies,   
*
Do you think you're getting, 1/2, 1 inch per month?  How does it compare to what you normally get w/o growth aids?
*
I've been getting 3/4 to 1 inch per month since Dec/Jan by staying in weaves, various regimens/techniques, and vitamins.  

Just trying to gage what to expect from MT.  

I got an email confirmation that my MT was shipped yesterday.  :woohoo:


----------



## ayoung

^^I've always been a 1/4 inch in a month grower--even when I did sewins, vitamins, BT, MN---whatever---that was my growth rate more or less. 

Then, to get almost an inch in 5 weeks with OCT!!! Girl--i'm jumpin for joy!

Me???---more than 1/4 inch--are u kidding me???? 

In 5 weeks i'm gonna take comparison pics again to see what the MT gives me.

You should have really good results since  u r already a fast grower and getting almost an inch a month


----------



## MrsQueeny

jamaicalovely said:


> I posted this question in the OCT/MT Progress Pix thread, but I believe I'll get more responses here.
> 
> **************************************
> So ladies,
> *
> Do you think you're getting, 1/2, 1 inch per month?  How does it compare to what you normally get w/o growth aids?
> *
> I've been getting 3/4 to 1 inch per month since Dec/Jan by staying in weaves, various regimens/techniques, and vitamins.
> 
> Just trying to gage what to expect from MT.
> 
> I got an email confirmation that my MT was shipped yesterday.  :woohoo:



I think I was getting about 1/4 to 1/2 inch a month without it. With MT, I am getting a full inch per month. Q


----------



## Mz.Shug

^^That's great!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DSD, Thank you so much for the time and effort you are putting into maintaining this challenge thread which seems to have become a challenge in and of itself lately.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx

Interesting!


----------



## girlyprincess23

how do we get pics in here...that's why I always say it's in my fotki Well that's where my 1 month progress is (still in my kinkys but you can def. see the growth!) pw: gabi


----------



## Mz.Shug

^^ Good Lord. And I'm not using His name is vain! Your hair GREW! I know you can't wait to update!Congrats!


----------



## Aggie

post deleted


----------



## Aggie

Post deleted.


----------



## sweetgal

Hello ladies, 


I'm using ovation and i believe that i had great results however, I was not able to use the product every day.  I also had to cut alot of ends off (not due to ovations, due to need)

For those using Meka tek, which product are you using.  In Canada, it  seems I can only find the coat rebuilder!  Will this work???  

Also is it mandatory to use the product on your hair?  I'm getting braids tomorrow, and want to use it on my sclap only (everyday). 

Please give any suggestions

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aggie

girlyprincess23 said:


> how do we get pics in here...that's why I always say it's in my fotki Well that's where my 1 month progress is (still in my kinkys but you can def. see the growth!) pw: gabi


 
Click on to the attachment button above after pressing post reply, this will take you to your pic file stored on your computer and if the pic is the right size already, press upload and the attachment will be visible in your post.

Another way I do it is I copy a pic from my fotki album and paste it in my post here. I do this with other pics that allow for copy and paste like products from a website that you want us to see/talk about, etc.


----------



## Aggie

sweetgal said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> I'm using ovation and i believe that i had great results however, I was not able to use the product every day. I also had to cut alot of ends off (not due to ovations, due to need)
> 
> For those using Meka tek, which product are you using. In Canada, it seems I can only find the coat rebuilder! Will this work???
> 
> Also is it mandatory to use the product on your hair? I'm getting braids tomorrow, and want to use it on my sclap only (everyday).
> 
> Please give any suggestions
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just sent you a pm however I believe others will chime in as well.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

Well I just used OCT again for the 2nd day and I have that cool tingling feeling again, although it's not as strong as it was yesterday. 

Also, today I took FoxieRoxie's method and used it on my hair from root to tip. Left it on for 5 minutes while showering, and then followed up with Porosity Control and Suave Tropical Coconut. My hair feels nice and strong but moisturized! Brushing it into a wet ponytail today definitely wasn't as difficult as it usually is and I didn't see any broken hairs, which I usually ALWAYS do. 

I also used it on my scalp afterwards as well. 

This OCT is a keeper for me


----------



## sareca

I let my mom have the rest of my OT.  I'm gonna switching to MT and see what kind of success I have...


----------



## AngieB

I dunno...I have been using OCT since April, but today, I used MT shampoo and creme rinse for the first time. I actually think I like MT better. Somehow, I think my hair likes this stuff better and it smells great!


----------



## Moonxyz

I used MT today and my hair is loving it 

I first wet my hair then  used the MT (mixed with CO oil) on my scalp and massaged.
Then applied the MT thouroughly threw the lenght of my hair.

That was followed by a shampoo and DC as usual.

I could immediately tell that my hair was stronger.

But i did loose alot of hair; even though I did a garlic-shea treatment on wenesday . Maybe I should let the garlic in the shea a bit  longer.

oh well


----------



## AfroKink

30 pages in 3 days? You all are out of control!

Lys


----------



## michaela

Its been awhile since i checked in....
But Im really loving the Smell of Megatek for some reason??
Im thinking about purchasing the Eqyss Shampoo...


----------



## CurliDiva

Day 2 for me! 

Maybe I miss it, but I'll be the one to rave about how YUMMY Mega-Tek smells!

Forgetting the funk of MTG, MT rivals all of my regular conditioners and leave-in for creaminess and smell.

Hi VivEz daNs lamouR - I felt that cooling sensation too!

I just wet my cornrows and then apply MT to the parts and massage in. It completely soaks in and dry unless I wear a baggie!


----------



## cupcakes

january noir said:


> OK We might be on to something.
> 
> Have you tried using it just as a treatment ever? - (Applying it to the scalp/hair for 1-2 hours OR overnight. Rinse and apply a creme rinse (preferably the OVATION Creme Rinse or EQyss Premier Creme Rinse). If so, did you follow this routine at least 2x?
> 
> 
> I would recommend (befoe you give it up) to cease applying it everyday and leaving it in until you wash again.
> 
> It might be to strong for you that way.
> 
> Just because others are doing it, doesn't mean that it's right for you.
> Some people can apply daily (without washing out the same day) and some people cannot.
> I'm thinking you cannot.


 

okay. i think i might that because i really love the growth i am getting from the oct its just the shedding that is  has me upset. my hair doesnt seem thinner but all the shed hairs have me thinking that im gonna go bald one day lol. idk i am confused. thanks for your help


----------



## Luscious850

Ive been slacking a bit but. Ill be back on my game monday, applying my MT daily. I have a question though, *is it best to cowash daily with MT or wash once per week. Im afraid If I cowash daily Ill just be washing out the MT before it has a chance to work.*TIA!!


----------



## MrsQueeny

Luscious850 said:


> Ive been slacking a bit but. Ill be back on my game monday, applying my MT daily. I have a question though, *is it best to cowash daily with MT or wash once per week. Im afraid If I cowash daily Ill just be washing out the MT before it has a chance to work.*TIA!!



I wash every other day or at least 3 times a week. I apply my MT after I wash or cowash. Q


----------



## sweetgal

For those using MT; are you using the cell rebuilder or coat rebuilder?


----------



## ayoung

Luscious850 said:


> Ive been slacking a bit but. Ill be back on my game monday, applying my MT daily. I have a question though, *is it best to cowash daily with MT or wash once per week. Im afraid If I cowash daily Ill just be washing out the MT before it has a chance to work.*TIA!!



I CW'ed almost daily the first 2 weeks or so and then switched to every-other-day and washed once per week and got good growth. I CW'ed in the evening and then applied the OCT.

ETA: I CW'ed frequently b/c I was on the CW challange , if I wasn't ---i prob. would have just washed/CW a few times a week. You'll figure out what ur hair likes


----------



## JustKiya

sweetgal said:


> For those using MT; are you using the cell rebuilder or coat rebuilder?



I'm using the cell rebuilder. I think the coat rebuilder has almost the same ingredients - *thinks* - someone was using that, but I can't remember who...


----------



## Aggie

Luscious850 said:


> Ive been slacking a bit but. Ill be back on my game monday, applying my MT daily. I have a question though, *is it best to cowash daily with MT or wash once per week. Im afraid If I cowash daily Ill just be washing out the MT before it has a chance to work.*TIA!!


 
I sometimes co-wash once a week and DC twice per week and I am still getting awesome results with the MT.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I'm using the cell rebuilder. I think the coat rebuilder has almost the same ingredients - *thinks* - someone was using that, but I can't remember who...


 
I am using the cell rebuilder too and JK you're right, someone here was using the coat rebuilder and was getting the same results as we are. I didn't order it because I thought it was too expensive for the size.


----------



## JustKiya

Luscious850 said:


> Ive been slacking a bit but. Ill be back on my game monday, applying my MT daily. I have a question though, *is it best to cowash daily with MT or wash once per week. Im afraid If I cowash daily Ill just be washing out the MT before it has a chance to work.*TIA!!



I think that the MT soaks into your scalp pretty quickly, honestly, and that as long as it's on your scalp for at least 12 hours, you'll be fine. I'd suggest MT'ing _*right after*_ you cowash, and that way you'll insure that your hair gets the most benefit from it. 

*pouts* Okay, I think I've discovered yet another reason to not take breaks - my shedding has jumped up again, like it was when I first started using MT. It slowed down to a virtual stop after the middle of week two, I think, so I'm going to keep pushing on, and hopefully it'll slow down. 
It's funny, I'm not worried about my hair getting thinner (I've got a LOT of hair and the MT is making the strands plumper, somehow.....), I'm more irked by having all these random pieces of hair floating all over the place. *pulls a hair off of her computer screen*  *sigh*


----------



## Aggie

I henna'ed and deep conditioned my hair today and I just got through mega saggin' my scalp. Yum Yum.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> I think that the MT soaks into your scalp pretty quickly, honestly, and that as long as it's on your scalp for at least 12 hours, you'll be fine. I'd suggest MT'ing _*right after*_ you cowash, and that way you'll insure that your hair gets the most benefit from it.
> 
> *pouts* Okay, I think I've discovered yet another reason to not take breaks - my shedding has jumped up again, like it was when I first started using MT. It slowed down to a virtual stop after the middle of week two, I think, so I'm going to keep pushing on, and hopefully it'll slow down.
> It's funny, I'm not worried about my hair getting thinner (I've got a LOT of hair and the MT is making the strands plumper, somehow.....), *I'm more irked by having all these random pieces of hair floating all over the place. *pulls a hair off of her computer screen*  *sigh**


 
What a problem to have eh when your hair's growth rate is accelerated and it's thick and lush  .

I just applied a henna so I can indigo my hair.   I thought about going to sleep with it on and getting up early in the morning to do the indigo.  I dunno.  We'll see.    

I used Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner as a DC before I did my henna treatment and my hair was soooooo soft, but heavier than it has ever felt.

Now for me, that is a beautiful thing!


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> *What a problem to have eh when your hair's growth rate is accelerated and it's thick and lush * .
> 
> I just applied a henna so I can indigo my hair.   I thought about going to sleep with it on and getting up early in the morning to do the indigo.  I dunno.  We'll see.
> 
> I used Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner as a DC before I did my henna treatment and my hair was soooooo soft, but heavier than it has ever felt.
> 
> Now for me, that is a beautiful thing!



 I know, right?  I should be shamed of myself for even whinging about it, as I sit here and play in my lovely feeling, obviously longer hair.  

I'm going to do an overnight DC - most likely with my usuals, though I DID pick up a sample size of the Ojon Conditioner at Ulta today....but the way my hair goes through conditioner, I think I'll use that as a leave-in, so I can see how it actually works. Dime-sized portions, my right hairline!


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> What a problem to have eh when your hair's growth rate is accelerated and it's thick and lush  .
> 
> *I just applied a henna so I can indigo my hair.* I thought about going to sleep with it on and getting up early in the morning to do the indigo. I dunno. We'll see.
> 
> I used Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner as a DC before I did my henna treatment and my hair was soooooo soft, but heavier than it has ever felt.
> 
> Now for me, that is a beautiful thing!


 
I henna'ed today too doing the one step treatment with indigo in my henna and my hair is still very very dark. I did the two-step henna before and honey I hated doing it. It was so much easier to apply when I combined the henna and indigo. I made much less of a mess today than with my hlast henna treatment a month ago. Now when I was putting in my MT tonight after deep conditioning, my hair is so unbelieveably soft, I'm still touching it 30 minutes later.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> I think that the MT soaks into your scalp pretty quickly, honestly, and that as long as it's on your scalp for at least 12 hours, you'll be fine. I'd suggest MT'ing _*right after*_ you cowash, and that way you'll insure that your hair gets the most benefit from it.
> 
> *pouts* Okay, I think I've discovered yet another reason to not take breaks - my shedding has jumped up again, like it was when I first started using MT. It slowed down to a virtual stop after the middle of week two, I think, so I'm going to keep pushing on, and hopefully it'll slow down.
> It's funny, I'm not worried about my hair getting thinner (I've got a LOT of hair and the MT is making the strands plumper, somehow.....), I'm more irked by having all these random pieces of hair floating all over the place. *pulls a hair off of her computer screen*  *sigh*


 


Aggie said:


> I henna'ed today too doing the one step treatment with indigo in my henna and my hair is still very very dark. I did the two-step henna before and honey I hated doing it. It was so much easier to apply when I combined the henna and indigo. I made much less of a mess today than with my hlast henna treatment a month ago. Now when I was putting in my MT tonight after deep conditioning, my hair is so unbelieveably soft, I'm still touching it 30 minutes later.


 
It's not so bad today Aggie.  I've become very adept in application and fitting in the treatment in my busy day.  I like the 2 step process because it makes my hair very dark; the 1 step is not as dark for me.   The problem is I don't henna/indigo as much as I used to because I had a serious setback (breakage due to dryness) with it.   With the help of Sareca and Henna Sooq, I worked it out, but I'm gun-shy with it.    I am very careful now to make sure my moisture level is very high before I henna and indigo and apply to sectioned, damp hair.

Here's what I did tonight:

[*]Apply DC while 60 workout on the treadmill
[*]Rinse DC when showering from treadmill workout
[*]Apply henna mix while hair is wet/damp, cover with plastic.
[*]Watch TV, lurk on LHCF while henna is setting


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> I know, right?  I should be shamed of myself for even whinging about it, as I sit here and play in my lovely feeling, obviously longer hair.
> 
> I'm going to do an overnight DC - most likely with my usuals, though I DID pick up a sample size of the Ojon Conditioner at Ulta today....but the way my hair goes through conditioner, I think I'll use that as a leave-in, so I can see how it actually works. Dime-sized portions, my right hairline!


LOL my hair can sop up some condish at times too! It be thirsty!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I got my OCT set today!


----------



## Ganjababy

This thread has grown so much already! TT8 put so much work and info into the original OCT/MT thread. I just want to say a BIG THANKS  to TT8


----------



## girlyprincess23

Mz.Shug said:


> ^^ Good Lord. And I'm not using His name is vain! Your hair GREW! I know you can't wait to update!Congrats!


 

thank you sweetie


----------



## girlyprincess23

Aggie said:


> Click on to the attachment button above after pressing post reply, this will take you to your pic file stored on your computer and if the pic is the right size already, press upload and the attachment will be visible in your post.
> 
> Another way I do it is I copy a pic from my fotki album and paste it in my post here. I do this with other pics that allow for copy and paste like products from a website that you want us to see/talk about, etc.


 

thanx im going to try that!!


----------



## MzOptimistic

evsbaby said:


> This thread has grown so much already! TT8 put so much work and info into the original OCT/MT thread. I just want to say a BIG THANKS to TT8


 

KUDOS TO TT8. Awesome job keeping everything in order for us challengers!!!!


----------



## Aggie

evsbaby said:


> This thread has grown so much already! TT8 put so much work and info into the original OCT/MT thread. I just want to say a BIG THANKS to TT8


 
I second that evsbaby.


----------



## dany06

I've recieved my Mega Tek a few days ago and I am very pleased with it. I am having hair growth. After a stint of getting my hair dyed an awful color by my mother's beautician my scalp seemed to act different. It no longer produced the scalp oils as it had been doing in the past and I didnt see any hair growth after almost 3 weeks. It was still an awful red color at the roots. Well I did a corrective dye a little over a week ago and I can already see my black root popping up now that I have started using MT. Its only been 3 days and my scalp is back to pumping out its natural oils and Im seeing hair growth. Im hooked now just by that experience. 

Well I have to now get a good routine going on. Im now interested in purchasing other Eqyss products (premier creme rinse and shampoo) or either just get the whole OCT system. From reading the OCT site it states that you are to use  the shampoo then cell therapy and last the creme rinse. I really want to know how to properly use these products in conjunction or atleast how the company says to.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Luscious850 said:


> Ive been slacking a bit but. Ill be back on my game monday, applying my MT daily. I have a question though, *is it best to cowash daily with MT or wash once per week. Im afraid If I cowash daily Ill just be washing out the MT before it has a chance to work.*TIA!!



You mean cowash with MT as in apply to the length of your hair everyday? I wouldn't do that. It has way too much protein for that.

What I usually do is apply MT directly to my scalp every night and then cowash with a moisturizing conditioner in the morning.


----------



## Aquafina

I have been using MT for about 3 weeks now. I'm transitioning and at the front my my head, I actually counted the waves, I call'em ripples. I have 2 new ripples in the last 3 weeks. My hairline is filling in very well now. 

I do believe this stuff is working. Even if it isn't, my hair is super strong yet soft.


----------



## JustKiya

_Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 
_
Have any of ya'll be checking out the MoeGro thread? I've been keeping an eye on it, and - well, I have this idea that I want to run past my MT/OCT sistren. 

Basically, what the MoeGro method is an infusion of horsetail (shavegrass) and or nettle herbs in oil, and the oil is then applied to your scalp on a regular basis, and it's supposed to be giving some sistas some AMAZING growth. BOth horsetail and nettles are longtime hair 'aiding' herbs, and they both seem to be 'safe' herbs - horsetail can be not so good for people with high blood pressure, but otherwise, it's all good. 

Now. I'm all about bumping things up a notch, and I'm all about simplicity. 

My MT mix already includes Vit. E oil and Castor Oil. I just ordered some horsetail and nettles. I'm going to infuse them in the Vit E & Castor Oil, and then use that infused oil in my MT Mix. 

I'm going to start with a small 2oz version, first, to try it out, and see what my scalp thinks - I figure that way, if my hair just HATES it, I haven't wasted that much MT. 

 

Thoughts? Ideas? Am I just being too greedy, or do ya'll think this might actually work? 

I'm also (as soon as I get paid) ordering a replacement battery for my camera - I can't start something new without pictures!


----------



## caribgirl

See JustKiya,

I'm going to call you the LHCF Mixologist!! 

Love your idea! Where are you getting your horsetail and nettles?


----------



## caribgirl

Aquafina said:


> I have been using MT for about 3 weeks now. I'm transitioning and at the front my my head, I actually counted the waves, I call'em ripples. I have 2 new ripples in the last 3 weeks. My hairline is filling in very well now.
> 
> I do believe this stuff is working. Even if it isn't, my hair is super strong yet soft.



Wow! Congrats, I'm loving MT too. I don't see ripples but tiny coils at my roots- just about everywhere on my scalp.


----------



## caribgirl

tsmith said:


> I remember and yall sent me right over the top Whoaa, September huh? I can't wait to see your progress. Make sure to pay attention to your tresses every week, hayl everyday and give your hair extra TLC. You know the rest so I won't write you a novel but listen to your hair and and your stretch will be fine!




Thanks for the advice! See, I am getting a bit of cold feet now because I did a flexi rod  set and it seems like I have more ng than curl ! 
But seriously, I may relax on the 15th. I don't want a heap of breakage and any setbacks!!


----------



## JustKiya

caribgirl said:


> See JustKiya,
> 
> I'm going to call you the LHCF Mixologist!!
> 
> Love your idea! Where are you getting your horsetail and nettles?



 I'm an ingredient junkie, what can I say??? 

I'm getting the herbs from mountainroseherbs.com


----------



## Bint Yusef

JustKiya are you trying to get a foot a week!? I think at some point you max out on the amount of growth you can reasonably get per month.

I just got my MT yesterday!


----------



## JustKiya

Bint Yusef said:


> JustKiya are you trying to get a foot a week!?* I think at some point you max out on the amount of growth you can reasonably get per month.*
> 
> I just got my MT yesterday!



 

I totally agree!!! I'm just - curious to see if I can really get to that point.  And truly, no! I realized that I wouldn't WANT my hair to grow any faster than 2 inches a month - I wouldn't be able to keep up with it!  

I'm just - curious.  To see if it makes a difference in the growth rate. If it doesn't, I still have the good that the MT is doing, and horsetail and nettles are good for your scalp/hair, period - even if they don't help the growth along. 

They both are supposed to be good against dandruff, and generally keep the scalp happy...........

 But wouldn't it be interesting if it did increase growth, too?


----------



## Bint Yusef

JustKiya said:


> I totally agree!!! I'm just - curious to see if I can really get to that point.  And truly, no! I realized that I wouldn't WANT my hair to grow any faster than 2 inches a month - I wouldn't be able to keep up with it!
> 
> I'm just - curious.  To see if it makes a difference in the growth rate. If it doesn't, I still have the good that the MT is doing, and horsetail and nettles are good for your scalp/hair, period - even if they don't help the growth along.
> 
> They both are supposed to be good against dandruff, and generally keep the scalp happy...........
> 
> But wouldn't it be interesting if it did increase growth, too?


 yeah they are supposed to have other benefits and stuff yeah, yeah thats right. they might just happen to add a few more centimeters if you lucky, yeah thats it


gone and try that out for the rest of us, when you get that foot of growth we will pass the plate for your conditioner fund.


----------



## JustKiya

Ummhmm, I hear you calling me Mikey!!


----------



## MzOptimistic

JustKiya said:


> Ummhmm, I hear you calling me Mikey!!


 

Ummm, I don't think that's a good idea to mix a new product up with your old product. I don't know why. I'm just thinking If anything, I would purchase the Moegro Oil and put it on the back burner until your MT is gone and then try the Moegro for a couple of months and see the difference between the two. I'm just saying boss I'm just saying.


----------



## MzOptimistic

caribgirl said:


> Thanks for the advice! See, I am getting a bit of cold feet now because I did a flexi rod set and it seems like I have more ng than curl !
> But seriously, I may relax on the 15th. I don't want a heap of breakage and any setbacks!!


 

 We don't want no breakage. Shoot, I'm thinking about doing my touch up next week because my ng is screaming...it's touch up time *****, you know what's up. Honestly, I start getting anxious around 10 wks and do my touch up. My hair seems fine, no breakage but I wanna see how much my hair has grown. I'm super excited this time because I think I should almost be mb Imma try to hold off until 2 more weeks though Ion kno...


----------



## explosiva9

Ladies;

I will be MIA for a while.  I don't want to get into why right now as it is very difficult to talk about it but I will be back soon.  I promise to keep up with my MT and check in before 9/1.

I'll miss you all.

Thanks


----------



## sareca

tsmith said:


> We don't want no breakage. Shoot, I'm thinking about doing my touch up next week because my ng is screaming...it's touch up time *****, you know what's up. Honestly, I start getting anxious around 10 wks and do my touch up. My hair seems fine, no breakage but I wanna see how much my hair has grown. I'm super excited this time because I think I should almost be mb Imma try to hold off until 2 more weeks though Ion kno...



I did my last touchup ahead of schedule too. I was trying to make it 12 weeks. I made it 11 weeks but next time I'm relaxing it 10.


----------



## JustKiya

explosiva9 said:


> Ladies;
> 
> I will be MIA for a while.  I don't want to get into why right now as it is very difficult to talk about it but I will be back soon.  I promise to keep up with my MT and check in before 9/1.
> 
> I'll miss you all.
> 
> Thanks



Go in peace, explosiva - I hope things are well for you!!


----------



## ayoung

I've been lurking in there 

I'm tempted---even more now b/c I didn't think about infusing the oils that I already cut the MT with :scratchch:





JustKiya said:


> _Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> _
> Have any of ya'll be checking out the MoeGro thread? I've been keeping an eye on it, and - well, I have this idea that I want to run past my MT/OCT sistren.
> 
> Basically, what the MoeGro method is an infusion of horsetail (shavegrass) and or nettle herbs in oil, and the oil is then applied to your scalp on a regular basis, and it's supposed to be giving some sistas some AMAZING growth. BOth horsetail and nettles are longtime hair 'aiding' herbs, and they both seem to be 'safe' herbs - horsetail can be not so good for people with high blood pressure, but otherwise, it's all good.
> 
> Now. I'm all about bumping things up a notch, and I'm all about simplicity.
> 
> My MT mix already includes Vit. E oil and Castor Oil. I just ordered some horsetail and nettles. I'm going to infuse them in the Vit E & Castor Oil, and then use that infused oil in my MT Mix.
> 
> I'm going to start with a small 2oz version, first, to try it out, and see what my scalp thinks - I figure that way, if my hair just HATES it, I haven't wasted that much MT.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas? Am I just being too greedy, or do ya'll think this might actually work?
> 
> I'm also (as soon as I get paid) ordering a replacement battery for my camera - I can't start something new without pictures!


----------



## SelfStyled

explosiva9 said:


> Ladies;
> 
> I will be MIA for a while. I don't want to get into why right now as it is very difficult to talk about it but I will be back soon. I promise to keep up with my MT and check in before 9/1.
> 
> I'll miss you all.
> 
> Thanks


 
Be well!


----------



## ayoung

Anybody else calculating how many inches they'll have by the end of the year?

If we hit 1 inch per month/two months---until the end of the year! WOW!


----------



## jamaicalovely

ayoung said:


> Anybody else calculating how many inches they'll have by the end of the year?
> 
> If we hit 1 inch per month/two months---until the end of the year! WOW!



Oh yes, I already got excel working the formulas to tell me when to expect SL, APL, BSL based on my current growth rate. 
1/09 - SL
8/09 - APL
1/10 - BSL



I may revise it if I see dramatic changes with my MT.


----------



## JustKiya

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh yes, I already got excel working the formulas to tell me when to expect SL, APL, BSL based on my current growth rate.   I may revise it if I see dramatic changes with my MT.



 Do your thing with the excel!! 

I actually haven't - I'm just kinda coating along, getting there when I get there.....


----------



## MzOptimistic

sareca said:


> I did my last touchup ahead of schedule too. I was trying to make it 12 weeks. I made it 11 weeks but next time I'm relaxing it 10.


 
Sareca, I can never make it to 12 weeks I get too antsy and wanna see the growth. Imma try but then again, I don't want to experience any breakage, trying to stretch outside my regular 10 weeks. All I can do is try right. Wow! I don't know with the 4th of July coming up and all Decisions, Decisions. So JustKiya have you decided what you're going to do?


----------



## caribgirl

tsmith said:


> We don't want no breakage. Shoot, I'm thinking about doing my touch up next week because *my ng is screaming...it's touch up time *****, you know what's up*. Honestly, I start getting anxious around 10 wks and do my touch up. My hair seems fine, no breakage but I wanna see how much my hair has grown. I'm super excited this time because I think I should almost be mb Imma try to hold off until 2 more weeks though Ion kno...


You Ain't never said a lie . My ng is saying the same thing too. Wow!! Can't wait to se your update !!




sareca said:


> I did my last touchup ahead of schedule too. I was trying to make it 12 weeks. I made it 11 weeks but next time I'm relaxing it 10.



With this MT, I don't think stretching for a long while is very necessary for me. The growth is unbelievable .


----------



## caribgirl

JustKiya said:


> Go in peace, explosiva - I hope things are well for you!!



Praying for the same for you too!


----------



## ayoung

Girl, u r not playing!! 

I know that's right!

I feel like I KNOW I will hit APL good and strong this year



jamaicalovely said:


> Oh yes, I already got excel working the formulas to tell me when to expect SL, APL, BSL based on my current growth rate.
> 1/09 - SL
> 8/09 - APL
> 1/10 - BSL
> 
> 
> 
> I may revise it if I see dramatic changes with my MT.


----------



## MzOptimistic

caribgirl said:


> You Ain't never said a lie . My ng is saying the same thing too. Wow!! Can't wait to se your update !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this MT, I don't think stretching for a long while is very necessary for me. The growth is unbelievable .


 

Girllll, I can't wait either I don't know how in the world anyone can stretch to 8 weeks with these products


----------



## JustKiya

tsmith said:


> So JustKiya have you decided what you're going to do?



 I suspect I'm going to try it. What I'm going to do though, is just use it on/in one area of my hair - maybe right behind my ear, so if something crazy happens, it'll be contained.  

I've got a couple bottles of MT - I don't have enough patience to wait til I'm allllll done with it.


----------



## ayoung

U gonna use the powder or the herb (fresh or dried)?

What oil r u gonna use to infuse?

R U gonna use just the horsetail or the nettle too?

R u gonna make a stronger infusion since it's gonna be mixedw/ other stuff or keep it diluted?

*questions questions questions* 



JustKiya said:


> I suspect I'm going to try it. What I'm going to do though, is just use it on/in one area of my hair - maybe right behind my ear, so if something crazy happens, it'll be contained.
> 
> I've got a couple bottles of MT - I don't have enough patience to wait til I'm allllll done with it.


----------



## JustKiya

ayoung said:


> U gonna use the powder or the herb (fresh or dried)?
> 
> What oil r u gonna use to infuse?
> 
> R U gonna use just the horsetail or the nettle too?
> 
> R u gonna make a stronger infusion since it's gonna be mixedw/ other stuff or keep it diluted?
> 
> *questions questions questions*



 

This is my rough mental recipe - we'll have to see if it holds up. My thought, though, is to use: 

1 oz Vit. E oil 
1 oz castor oil 
(I'm using the same amount, so that I keep the proportions of the oils in my MT mix right)
1/2 oz each of the horsetail and nettle (stronger infusion than the original recipe) 

I'm still only going to add 1/4 oz of oil to 2oz of MT - so this is making enough for...... a whole bottle of MT, if I so liked.


----------



## ayoung

^^^Gracias

Keep us posted!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

tsmith said:


> Sareca, I can never make it to 12 weeks I get too antsy and wanna see the growth. Imma try but then again, I don't want to experience any breakage, trying to stretch outside my regular 10 weeks. All I can do is try right. Wow! I don't know with the 4th of July coming up and all Decisions, Decisions. So JustKiya have you decided what you're going to do?



I, too, am struggling to make it to 12 weeks and I'm only at 9 weeks. This is a new thing for me, as I can usually stretch for 4 months at a time, since my hair is so fine. I'm struggling to make it this time, though. My hair in my avy is 8 weeks post. I hope that I can hold on. Something's definitely happening with my hair and it's a good thing. I no longer shed and have no breakage!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

JustKiya said:


> This is my rough mental recipe - we'll have to see if it holds up. My thought, though, is to use:
> 
> 1 oz Vit. E oil
> 1 oz castor oil
> (I'm using the same amount, so that I keep the proportions of the oils in my MT mix right)
> 1/2 oz each of the horsetail and nettle (stronger infusion than the original recipe)
> 
> I'm still only going to add 1/4 oz of oil to 2oz of MT - so this is making enough for...... a whole bottle of MT, if I so liked.



Good idea about adding the infused oils. Maybe I'll try that after I relax this summer.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

foxieroxienyc said:


> Lol, yes very happy!
> 
> I had gotten the serum at a local Beauty Supply store that has the entire line.  I have yet to see the entire line at my local Rite Aid etc.  Although I happened to find it in a local Duane Reade.  I say to just look around it may turn up.  Around here it seems like they put the "extras" like leave-ins etc in a different section than they put the shampoos and conditioners.  Its kinda stupid when you think of it.



I, too, have the milk serum and the other serum and use both. They are fantastic products and helps to relax my NG a little bit.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

JustKiya said:


> _Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> _
> Have any of ya'll be checking out the MoeGro thread? I've been keeping an eye on it, and - well, I have this idea that I want to run past my MT/OCT sistren.
> 
> Basically, what the MoeGro method is an infusion of horsetail (shavegrass) and or nettle herbs in oil, and the oil is then applied to your scalp on a regular basis, and it's supposed to be giving some sistas some AMAZING growth. BOth horsetail and nettles are longtime hair 'aiding' herbs, and they both seem to be 'safe' herbs - horsetail can be not so good for people with high blood pressure, but otherwise, it's all good.
> 
> Now. I'm all about bumping things up a notch, and I'm all about simplicity.
> 
> My MT mix already includes Vit. E oil and Castor Oil. I just ordered some horsetail and nettles. I'm going to infuse them in the Vit E & Castor Oil, and then use that infused oil in my MT Mix.
> 
> I'm going to start with a small 2oz version, first, to try it out, and see what my scalp thinks - I figure that way, if my hair just HATES it, I haven't wasted that much MT.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas? Am I just being too greedy, or do ya'll think this might actually work?
> 
> I'm also (as soon as I get paid) ordering a replacement battery for my camera - I can't start something new without pictures!



I have some Nettle Extract sitting in my cupboard, I've heard that Burdock Root is pretty good too. I think for now though I'm gonna stick with OCT to see how this product works out for me.

Sitting here right now with that SouuuuuuuuulllllllGlooooooooo feeling


----------



## gymfreak336

I am about to megassage, pin curl and go to bed. Good night ladies!


----------



## Senegalese

Hey Ladies,

I started using my OCT today, this morning I shampooed with ovation shampoo, applied the Cell therapy massaged my scalp and hair, let it sit 5 mins. Then I added the creme rinse and washed. I also followed with Queen Helen garlic Shampoo and Nexxus Humectress conditionner. I love the smell of OCT it's yummy. And my SO just finished applying the CT to my scalp, I had to beg him to do it for me. I am going to keep this regi for a couple of weeks and see if it works for me.
Happy Hair growing!!


----------



## JustKiya

Good luck Sengalese - that sounds fabulous! 

I just finished megasagging and moisturizing my hair. It in fat plaits now, and I think I'll let them finish drying like this, and give myself something interesting in the morning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Go for it JK!  You are a Trailblazer, Girl.  I'd love to see you get 2 inches per month, what would it hurt?  Let me know how it goes, I'll follow suit.
I bet you are on to something big, or maybe Really, Really L-o-n-g....??





JustKiya said:


> I totally agree!!! I'm just - curious to see if I can really get to that point. And truly, no! I realized that I wouldn't WANT my hair to grow any faster than 2 inches a month - I wouldn't be able to keep up with it!
> 
> I'm just - curious.  To see if it makes a difference in the growth rate. If it doesn't, I still have the good that the MT is doing, and horsetail and nettles are good for your scalp/hair, period - even if they don't help the growth along.
> 
> They both are supposed to be good against dandruff, and generally keep the scalp happy...........
> 
> But wouldn't it be interesting if it did increase growth, too?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey,

I was just thinking. Since I started using Mega Tek Rebuilder, which by the way Ive been using for 3 days. I have had a couple itchies when I first put on but subsides after it goes in..anyhoo. I am wondering if you guys are still doing protien treatments. I have been doing with Nexxus Aloxxi Emergency, but I am not sure if I need to be doing that anymore? What do you guys think?


----------



## long2short2_?

Today was my first day using MT and i've got the itches like it aint nobody's business! and it must be my imagination cause ask me why i feel a little tiny curl coming up from under my braids?? this MT betta stop playing with my head 

i'm posting my starting pic. its the top view of my braids.


----------



## january noir

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just thinking. Since I started using Mega Tek Rebuilder, which by the way Ive been using for 3 days. I have had a couple itchies when I first put on but subsides after it goes in..anyhoo. I am wondering if you guys are still doing protien treatments. I have been doing with Nexxus Aloxxi Emergency, but I am not sure if I need to be doing that anymore? What do you guys think?


 
No you don't need to do any additonal protein treatments.  If you forget some early findings about using MT or OCT,  go back to post #2 of this thread. (Or is it #3 - I forget)


----------



## ayoung

I would watch ur hair. When I used the OCT line I still had to do a mild protein b/c I was CWing daily.

If u r not using the MT on ur entire length at any time u may need to.



Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just thinking. Since I started using Mega Tek Rebuilder, which by the way Ive been using for 3 days. I have had a couple itchies when I first put on but subsides after it goes in..anyhoo. I am wondering if you guys are still doing protien treatments. I have been doing with Nexxus Aloxxi Emergency, but I am not sure if I need to be doing that anymore? What do you guys think?


----------



## MzOptimistic

JustKiya said:


> I suspect I'm going to try it. *What I'm going to do though, is just use it on/in one area of my hair - maybe right behind my ear, so if something crazy happens, it'll be contained*.
> 
> I've got a couple bottles of MT - I don't have enough patience to wait til I'm allllll done with it.


 
Sounds like a good idea. That's why I called you 'boss' you cuz you got it all under control. Let us know how it goes


----------



## MzOptimistic

Serenity_Peace said:


> I, too, am struggling to make it to 12 weeks and I'm only at 9 weeks. This is a new thing for me, as I can usually stretch for 4 months at a time, since my hair is so fine. I'm struggling to make it this time, though. My hair in my avy is 8 weeks post. I hope that I can hold on. Something's definitely happening with my hair and it's a good thing. *I no longer shed and have no breakage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking garlic pills or using garlic shampoos or conditioners? We can hang for 2/3 more weeks, unless we get breakage of course but I doubt that. ooohhhh, I can't wait to see your update. I bet you'll be just about APL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## senimoni

I assume "megassaging" is just massaging the scalp, are ya'll doing anything in particular or just applying and rubbing the scalp a bit?


----------



## Bint Yusef

long2short2_? said:


> Today was my first day using MT and i've got the itches like it aint nobody's business! and it must be my imagination cause ask me why i feel a little tiny curl coming up from under my braids?? this MT betta stop playing with my head
> 
> i'm posting my starting pic. its the top view of my braids.


 Im on day 2 and Ive got the itchies too.


----------



## girlyprincess23

i used to get the itchies and my scalp used to tingle but they both have stopped. i think it stopped like within the first 2 weeks (i've been using it for a month)


----------



## MissRissa

slimzz said:


> oh yea i apply OCT daily on the scalp only with water added
> then i rinse it out either in my weekly wash or co wash


 

Ive found that if I put the OCT on my scalp when its wet, I get crazy scary shedding, but if I do it on dry scalp and when I co wash but rinse it out after 5 minutes there is no shedding.


----------



## PuffyBrown

ayoung said:


> I would watch ur hair. When I used the OCT line I still had to do a mild protein b/c I was CWing daily.
> 
> If u r not using the MT on ur entire length at any time u may need to.


 
I am only using on scalp. Ill keep an eye on it. I bought the shampoo, the cream rinse, and the rehydrant spray. I am going to go look at the ingredients again because I am not sure. Then again maybe I can just apply the MT to the entire length of my hair once a week and rinse.



january noir said:


> No you don't need to do any additonal protein treatments. If you forget some early findings about using MT or OCT, go back to post #2 of this thread. (Or is it #3 - I forget)


 
Okie Dokey...


----------



## explosiva9

This has been a very difficult month for me and I hope that as the month ends, so does all of my bad luck.  I lost my father, got laid-off, my DH and I split up and he is moving out amongst a bunch of other lil things that have gone wrong.  I'm trying to have faith in God and know that there is a purpose to all of this and trying to find the lesson, but it has been very difficult and i'm trying to not get depressed.

On a hair note, I went to get a professional touch-up and it was a reminder of why i stopped going to salons in the first place.  The lady was so rough with my head and ripped out half of my hair.  Thank God I have a thick head of hair because I would literally be bald, she was so rough.  But on a high note, my hair is just a few inches short of bsl so I'm hoping that by next check in, I will be there already.  Lets hope.

Thats all.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

i cant wait to get my honeyquat, SAA and macadamia nut oil!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I said a prayer for you. 
Its funny how things seem to happen at the same time.
I know that your faith in God will get you through because he has a plan for you and knows where you are right now and where he wants you to be.
I know that you will get through this so I will just say you may not get it when you want it but God is *always* on time so keep the faith! Peace.



 



explosiva9 said:


> This has been a very difficult month for me and I hope that as the month ends, so does all of my bad luck. I lost my father, got laid-off, my DH and I split up and he is moving out amongst a bunch of other lil things that have gone wrong. I'm trying to have faith in God and know that there is a purpose to all of this and trying to find the lesson, but it has been very difficult and i'm trying to not get depressed.
> 
> On a hair note, I went to get a professional touch-up and it was a reminder of why i stopped going to salons in the first place. The lady was so rough with my head and ripped out half of my hair. Thank God I have a thick head of hair because I would literally be bald, she was so rough. But on a high note, my hair is just a few inches short of bsl so I'm hoping that by next check in, I will be there already. Lets hope.
> 
> Thats all.


----------



## JustKiya

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just thinking. Since I started using Mega Tek Rebuilder, which by the way Ive been using for 3 days. I have had a couple itchies when I first put on but subsides after it goes in..anyhoo. I am wondering if you guys are still doing protien treatments. I have been doing with Nexxus Aloxxi Emergency, but I am not sure if I need to be doing that anymore? What do you guys think?



I personally REALLY slacked off on any additional protein, including henna, but that was because I was listening to my hair. Just the little bit of MT that manages to get on my length is plenty - PLENTY - for my natural hair, and I still add in mid-week DC's, just to insure that the moisture has a headstart. 
If you do still need to use it, I suspect it would be pretty infrequently - listen to your hair! 



senimoni said:


> I assume "megassaging" is just massaging the scalp, are ya'll doing anything in particular or just applying and rubbing the scalp a bit?



I'm not doing anything in particular, just rubbing the MT into my scalp.  



explosiva9 said:


> This has been a very difficult month for me and I hope that as the month ends, so does all of my bad luck.  I lost my father, got laid-off, my DH and I split up and he is moving out amongst a bunch of other lil things that have gone wrong.  I'm trying to have faith in God and know that there is a purpose to all of this and trying to find the lesson, but it has been very difficult and i'm trying to not get depressed.
> 
> On a hair note, I went to get a professional touch-up and it was a reminder of why i stopped going to salons in the first place.  The lady was so rough with my head and ripped out half of my hair.  Thank God I have a thick head of hair because I would literally be bald, she was so rough.  But on a high note, my hair is just a few inches short of bsl so I'm hoping that by next check in, I will be there already.  Lets hope.
> 
> Thats all.



 explosiva - what a stressful, stressful period for you - I'm sorry for all of your losses, and I know there is a purpose to this rough period of pain for you. You will be aiight, sista.


----------



## caribgirl

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> I said a prayer for you.
> Its funny how things seem to happen at the same time.
> I know that your faith in God will get you through because he has a plan for you and knows where you are right now and where he wants you to be.
> I know that you will get through this so I will just say you may not get it when you want it but God is *always* on time so keep the faith! Peace.




This was stated beautifully!!! 

Explosiva,

I so agree with Ms. Puffy and I know that God has more blessings in store for you!! Weather the storms and remember God is with you every step of the way!

Many blessing Love!!


----------



## dany06

Okay I've read the original thread and I just have a few questions to ask. For those of you who have the OCT system what are the direction labeled on the bottle or what have you? And how often does it say to use them? I want to know the direction straight from the makers of this product. I've called but I havent gotten an answer yet so Im asking you guys. Also does the OCT system say that you should leave it on your scalp?

I know that you can leave it on your scalp but does the OCT directions say that. I've read the Eqyss animal (pet and equine) directions and they say you can place it on hot spot, noses, hooves, mane, and etc. As I said before I just want to know their directions.


----------



## explosiva9

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Senegalese

explosiva9 said:


> Thank you ladies!!


 
I will keep you in my prayers Explosiva, I hope things will be better for u.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just thinking. Since I started using Mega Tek Rebuilder, which by the way Ive been using for 3 days. I have had a couple itchies when I first put on but subsides after it goes in..anyhoo. I am wondering if you guys are still doing protien treatments. I have been doing with Nexxus Aloxxi Emergency, but I am not sure if I need to be doing that anymore? What do you guys think?




Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't do it.

I decided to prepoo with Joico Kpak - just for shyts and giggles erplexed - and I DC with a moisturizing conditioner and next thing I know, I have 1" broken strands on my hands. Well, actually, it wasn't that bad, but I freak out anytime I see breakage, and I could just run my hands over my hair and find a broken hair. 

I had to sit with a moisturizing DC on my head ALL DAY Saturday to reduce the breakage. I can still "feel" the protein in my hair - as it feels wiry almost - the breakage has slowed, but I'm NEVER doing that again.

I'm guessing the runoff from the MT was enough protein for me.


----------



## PuffyBrown

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't do it.
> 
> I decided to prepoo with Joico Kpak - just for shyts and giggles erplexed - and I DC with a moisturizing conditioner and next thing I know, I have 1" broken strands on my hands. Well, actually, it wasn't that bad,* but I freak out anytime I see breakage, *and I could just run my hands over my hair and find a broken hair.
> 
> I had to sit with a moisturizing DC on my head ALL DAY Saturday to reduce the breakage. I can still "feel" the protein in my hair - as it feels wiry almost - the breakage has slowed, *but I'm NEVER doing that again.*
> 
> I'm guessing the runoff from the MT was enough protein for me.


 

Oh my, 

 .


----------



## Serenity_Peace

tsmith said:


> Serenity_Peace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, am struggling to make it to 12 weeks and I'm only at 9 weeks. This is a new thing for me, as I can usually stretch for 4 months at a time, since my hair is so fine. I'm struggling to make it this time, though. My hair in my avy is 8 weeks post. I hope that I can hold on. Something's definitely happening with my hair and it's a good thing. *I no longer shed and have no breakage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking garlic pills or using garlic shampoos or conditioners? We can hang for 2/3 more weeks, unless we get breakage of course but I doubt that. ooohhhh, I can't wait to see your update. I bet you'll be just about APL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetness!  I'm praying that I can make it. I've been doing Alter Ego Garlic Treatments once a week or once every 2 weeks. Too much protein is not good for my hair at all. Stepping up my CW's as well. I have about 2.5 inches of NG so I sure that I'm APL non-relaxed. After so many setbacks, cutting, trimming, if I'm not full APL by the end of the summer, it's a wrap. Right now, I'm happy that my hair is finally thickening up and healthy. At this point, I'd rather have healthy hair that's not thin, lifeless or fine than long hair. Your hair is looking fabulous, by the way!!
> 
> To Explosiva, I am praying for you, girl!! love3:*
Click to expand...


----------



## january noir

dany06 said:


> Okay I've read the original thread and I just have a few questions to ask. For those of you who have the OCT system what are the direction labeled on the bottle or what have you? And how often does it say to use them? I want to know the direction straight from the makers of this product. I've called but I havent gotten an answer yet so Im asking you guys. Also does the OCT system say that you should leave it on your scalp?
> 
> I know that you can leave it on your scalp but does the OCT directions say that. I've read the Eqyss animal (pet and equine) directions and they say you can place it on hot spot, noses, hooves, mane, and etc. As I said before I just want to know their directions.


 
You will receive a flyer from OVATION with instructions OR you can read the instructions on the bottle.  Their instructions are very simple (2 methods) 

Daily use = Shampoo, rinse, apply Cell Therapy, wait 3-5 mnutes, rinse, apply creme rinse over the Cell Therapy, and rinse again.
As a Treatment = Apply Cell Therapy to clean, wet scalp and length of hair.  Leave in 1-2 hours or overnight.  Rinse.
It's here on LHCF that many ladies are mixng in other ingredients, massaging in and leaving it in until their next wash day, etc.   
I do not.  I have been following the instructions sent with the product for the most part.   I got crazy for a minute and pulled my Mega-Tek out and started massaging it into my scalp every night, but that's more activity than I have time for, so I went back to basics.  I am very pleased with how my hair is doing so far, so I will just let it do what it do. 

 I am relaxed by the way.


----------



## Platinum

*YAY!!!! I finally got my 2 bottle of Mega Tek today!  Please sign me up for the challenge!*


----------



## MzOptimistic

Serenity_Peace said:


> tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity_Peace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, am struggling to make it to 12 weeks and I'm only at 9 weeks. This is a new thing for me, as I can usually stretch for 4 months at a time, since my hair is so fine. I'm struggling to make it this time, though. My hair in my avy is 8 weeks post. I hope that I can hold on. Something's definitely happening with my hair and it's a good thing. *I no longer shed and have no breakage!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetness!  I'm praying that I can make it. I've been doing Alter Ego Garlic Treatments once a week or once every 2 weeks. Too much protein is not good for my hair at all. Stepping up my CW's as well. I have about 2.5 inches of NG so I sure that I'm APL non-relaxed. After so many setbacks, cutting, trimming, if I'm not full APL by the end of the summer, it's a wrap. Right now, I'm happy that my hair is finally thickening up and healthy. At this point, I'd rather have healthy hair that's not thin, lifeless or fine than long hair. Your hair is looking fabulous, by the way!!
> 
> To Explosiva, I am praying for you, girl!! love3:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. 2.5 inches of ng Oh yah, you're definitely at APL. Ummmm, I think I'm relaxing Friday. I have a date for Saturday and I want to wear my hair down for the first time in a year So yea, I think Imma go head and relax. That will be 11 wks for me I stopped by the bss on the way home and picked up my relaxer but I'll be waiting on your progress pics*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jamaicalovely

Wow,  I just ordered my MT from Valleyvet on Friday and the package was waiting for me by the door.:woohoo2:

Sign me up for challenge.   I'm claiming an inch past my April 08 pic in my fotki for my starting point.


----------



## gymfreak336

I am itching so bad!!!!   I hope that is growth trying to shoot through my scalp.


----------



## JustKiya

It's quite - interesting - and amazing to me how so many of the Eqyss products seem to 'work' so well together.  I'm not a brandjunkie, but I think I'm experiencing what it means to fall in love with a 'line'. 

Okay, first, of course, you've got the Mega-Tek. Fabulous stuff. 
Then, I found that it needed a good moisturizing conditioner in order to balance the protein, and in steps the Premier Cream. 
Now, I was just struggling to get through my hair (parting my dry hair can be a - herculean task) and I scoop up the Survivor Detangler, and BAM! Tangles were gone, done, through - almost better than getting it wet, since my hair didn't shrink any - And it smells SO GOOD. 



I'm getting the gallon size of this stuff, next time it comes time to restock, oh yes ma'am I am!! 

I'm experimenting with styling my hair in new ways - I think I'm going to pass on the low-mani side of things (just be very gentle, fingercombing 90% of the time) with my hair, and stick to the protective - largely because if I want to get away from the same old two strand twists, AND I want to apply MT to my scalp erry night - I'm going to have to manipulate my hair more. 
One benefit that I can see though, is that I'll be able to catch any over-proteinated issues even faster.  

Also? My hair is almost shoulder. It's definitely 'can you call this shoulder'. I was sitting here tonight with the back of my hair down, just turning my head back and forth so I could feel it brush along my back. OohLaLa, y'all!!!! If I stick to my MT like I should be, I'll be unquestionably shoulder by the end of the summer.


----------



## song_of_serenity

I've been starting to get the itchies, too. erplexed
Washed yesterday and freaked a bit. Not because of shedding, but my hair had looked so SHORT! I wondered "OMG, BREAKAGE!"

That was until I noticed the telltale "mushroom" shape my hair took because of the newgrowth that appeared out of nowhere.  I got a relaxer on the 29th of May and it is June 30th (lets just say a month, 4 weeks) later...I don't begin to get the "newgrowth explosion" until about a month and a half, two months. :S
Yet it is soft, blends in deceptively when I brush it back on an updo and tie down. I am LOVING the MT~
~*Janelle~*


----------



## dany06

january noir said:


> You will receive a flyer from OVATION with instructions OR you can read the instructions on the bottle. Their instructions are very simple (2 methods)
> 
> Daily use = Shampoo, rinse, apply Cell Therapy, wait 3-5 mnutes, rinse, apply creme rinse over the Cell Therapy, and rinse again.
> As a Treatment = Apply Cell Therapy to clean, wet scalp and length of hair. Leave in 1-2 hours or overnight. Rinse.
> It's here on LHCF that many ladies are mixng in other ingredients, massaging in and leaving it in until their next wash day, etc.
> I do not. I have been following the instructions sent with the product for the most part. I got crazy for a minute and pulled my Mega-Tek out and started massaging it into my scalp every night, but that's more activity than I have time for, so I went back to basics. I am very pleased with how my hair is doing so far, so I will just let it do what it do.
> 
> I am relaxed by the way.


 

Thanks you very much. That was really helpful.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Thanks to the women on this board, as well as throughout LHCF, I started using the MN treatment, which I must say again, THANK YOU, because in two short weeks, I have 1.5 inches of new growth. (I currently have a weave as a protective style).  I am totally in shock!!!  I've only had my weave in for two weeks, and it already looks like I need to take it down.  I used 4% MN with my Carol's Daughters Hair Elixir.  I figured it contained all of the natural oils, and I wanted to use what I already had rather than spend the extra money.  Thanks again!!

Now, as for the MT, I ordered it and just received an email that it should arrive this week.  (Having it delivered to my job - will be leaving early that day).

I will finish my MN mixture until it arrives, and will likely mix the CD's in with the MT.  Wish me lucks.  I owe many thanks to the women on this board!!!


----------



## caribgirl

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't do it.
> 
> I decided to prepoo with Joico Kpak - just for shyts and giggles erplexed - and I DC with a moisturizing conditioner and next thing I know, I have 1" broken strands on my hands. Well, actually, it wasn't that bad, but I freak out anytime I see breakage, and I could just run my hands over my hair and find a broken hair.
> 
> I had to sit with a moisturizing DC on my head ALL DAY Saturday to reduce the breakage. I can still "feel" the protein in my hair - as it feels wiry almost - the breakage has slowed, but I'm NEVER doing that again.
> 
> I'm guessing the runoff from the MT was enough protein for me.



SB,
I'm so sorry about the breakage but you are right- the MT has enough protein to carry us. Let's play it safe and step away from the protein for a bit .


----------



## Dubois007

My last relaxer was June 13, I started applying OCT the same day after my relaxer and bagging every night religiously.  I use the complete system on wash day (once a week). I just started using vatika oil for my ends. Today, I was looking at my hair in the washroom at work and looked at my nap area and it's growing already! Just sfter 2 weeks!!!! No shedding
I think I finally find a product that will work for my hair

I don't know if you will be able to see from the pictures:

http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/6.html 
http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/009.html
http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/11.html
http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/018.html


----------



## caribgirl

Platinum said:


> *YAY!!!! I finally got my 2 bottle of Mega Tek today!  Please sign me up for the challenge!*







			
				JamaicaLovely said:
			
		

> Wow, I just ordered my MT from Valleyvet on Friday and the package was waiting for me by the door.
> 
> Sign me up for challenge. I'm claiming an inch past my April 08 pic in my fotki for my starting point.





ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Thanks to the women on this board, as well as throughout LHCF, I started using the MN treatment, which I must say again, THANK YOU, because in two short weeks, I have 1.5 inches of new growth. (I currently have a weave as a protective style).  I am totally in shock!!!  I've only had my weave in for two weeks, and it already looks like I need to take it down.  I used 4% MN with my Carol's Daughters Hair Elixir.  I figured it contained all of the natural oils, and I wanted to use what I already had rather than spend the extra money.  Thanks again!!
> 
> Now, as for the MT, I ordered it and just received an email that it should arrive this week.  (Having it delivered to my job - will be leaving early that day).
> 
> I will finish my MN mixture until it arrives, and will likely mix the CD's in with the MT.  Wish me lucks.  I owe many thanks to the women on this board!!!



Hooray for you Ladies!!!! Can't wait for you guys to rave about the growth that you will be getting!!!


----------



## Luscious850

UPDATE:: 
(PICS COMMING LATER) 
uhmm... yea this stuff is definitely the truth (MT). I finally toke my head band off and started feeling on my tracks (which i still aint wash yet EWWWWWWWW .....but thats not the important part  .... yea so TELL ME WHYYYY im feeling all of these waves.. i mean i can actually LIFT my tracks. Ive only had these tracks in for 1 week and Ive been using MT for less than that. You guys can say Im trippin but whatever, as soon as I decide to stop bieng a bum and go home so I can charge up my camera phone I'll post some pics.


----------



## carletta

slimzz said:


> okay. i think i might that because i really love the growth i am getting from the oct its just the shedding that is  has me upset. my hair doesnt seem thinner but all the shed hairs have me thinking that im gonna go bald one day lol. idk i am confused. thanks for your help



OK , THE PROBLEM I'M HAVING IS THE BREAKAGE . I'M NOT SHEDDING ....I DON'T SEE THE WHITE BULB ON THE END .......JUST MID-WAY THE SHAFT OF THE HAIR OR LONGER !!!

ANY ADVICE ?!!!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya

carletta said:


> OK , THE PROBLEM I'M HAVING IS THE BREAKAGE . I'M NOT SHEDDING ....I DON'T SEE THE WHITE BULB ON THE END .......JUST MID-WAY THE SHAFT OF THE HAIR OR LONGER !!!
> 
> ANY ADVICE ?!!!!!!!



How is your moisture? It sounds like you might be getting some protein overkill close to the roots, causing breakage. I'd do a good moisturizing DC, stat, and check anything else you are putting on your scalp to see if it has protein in it as well.


----------



## caribgirl

Dubois007 said:


> My last relaxer was June 13, I started applying OCT the same day after my relaxer and bagging every night religiously.  I use the complete system on wash day (once a week). I just started using vatika oil for my ends. Today, I was looking at my hair in the washroom at work and looked at my nap area and it's growing already! Just sfter 2 weeks!!!! No shedding
> I think I finally find a product that will work for my hair
> 
> I don't know if you will be able to see from the pictures:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/009.html
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/11.html
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/018.html




OK, wait a sec!!!! I can't even type this!!! Did your hairline grow in from the OCT in 2 weeks in the last pic? Did your hairline look the same 2 weeks ago as it did in that Oct '07 pic? I'm about to faint. Answers PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## caribgirl

JustKiya said:


> How is your moisture? It sounds like you might be getting some protein overkill close to the roots, causing breakage. I'd do a good moisturizing DC, stat, and check anything else you are putting on your scalp to see if it has protein in it as well.




ITA with Kiya. Are you still using the Ayurvedic herbs? Remember that Henna and Shakakai act more like proteins than moisturizers so be careful of protein overload with these herbs too. The Alma is very moisturizing.


----------



## Dubois007

Be careful on where you land

The pictures are the results of using OCT for 2 weeks.  Keep in mind I just had a relaxer 2 weeks ago.



caribgirl said:


> OK, wait a sec!!!! I can't even type this!!! Did your hairline grow in from the OCT in 2 weeks in the last pic? Did your hairline look the same 2 weeks ago as it did in that Oct '07 pic? I'm about to faint. Answers PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Girl, what in the world do you mix with OCT?  How do you apply it?  I want mine to thicken and fill in, too!!




Dubois007 said:


> Be careful on where you land
> 
> The pictures are the results of using OCT for 2 weeks. Keep in mind I just had a relaxer 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

i got my honeyquat and SAA....what type of measurements are in your mixes?


----------



## caribgirl

Dubois007 said:


> Be careful on where you land
> 
> The pictures are the results of using OCT for 2 weeks.  Keep in mind I just had a relaxer 2 weeks ago.



Whew!!! I just got back from fainting so hard 
 CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok girlie, you need to bring those pics in here!! Don't make me faint by myself!!! Do you know how to place them in here?


----------



## JustKiya

sunbasque said:


> i got my honeyquat and SAA....what type of measurements are in your mixes?



If you check post 3, I think it is, in this thread, you'll see recipes. I don't think mine has the amount of honeyquat listed, but it's twice whatever the SAA is.


----------



## Aggie

carletta said:


> OK , THE PROBLEM I'M HAVING IS THE BREAKAGE . I'M NOT SHEDDING ....I DON'T SEE THE WHITE BULB ON THE END .......JUST MID-WAY THE SHAFT OF THE HAIR OR LONGER !!!
> 
> ANY ADVICE ?!!!!!!!


 


JustKiya said:


> How is your moisture? It sounds like you might be getting some protein overkill close to the roots, causing breakage. I'd do a good moisturizing DC, stat, and check anything else you are putting on your scalp to see if it has protein in it as well.


 
Okay ITA with JK on the moisture. Moisture is key when using these products. Try a couple of deep conditioning treatments a week and definitley keep your hair moisturized daily carletta. 

I might be one of the only ones here not having protein overload issues because I have not changed much about my henna and ayurveda powder regimen nor have I kept from doing my protein treatments. I have reduced them to every 2 or 3 weeks instead of weekly though and my hair is still thickening and growing well. I still henna my hair every 4 weeks as normal. I don't know if being relaxed makes it easy for me to still use protein and ayurveda while using MT on my scalp. 

Most of us here are in the deep conditioning challenge and you're welcomed to join if you like carletta.


----------



## Aggie

Dubois007 said:


> My last relaxer was June 13, I started applying OCT the same day after my relaxer and bagging every night religiously. I use the complete system on wash day (once a week). I just started using vatika oil for my ends. Today, I was looking at my hair in the washroom at work and looked at my nap area and it's growing already! Just sfter 2 weeks!!!! No shedding
> I think I finally find a product that will work for my hair
> 
> I don't know if you will be able to see from the pictures:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/009.html
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/11.html
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/018.html


 
All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Dubois007

Everyday, I put the cell therapy on my scalp only and baggy at night and Vatika oil on my ends.

Once a week will wash with OCT shampoo and conditioner (Saturdays)

There is it, my regimen is simple. I don't mix my OCT.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Girl, what in the world do you mix with OCT? How do you apply it? I want mine to thicken and fill in, too!!


----------



## Dubois007

Welcome back and thanks.

I thinbk my  pics are too big to post in the threads because I'm getting errors message.




caribgirl said:


> Whew!!! I just got back from fainting so hard
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok girlie, you need to bring those pics in here!! Don't make me faint by myself!!! Do you know how to place them in here?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

JustKiya said:


> If you check post 3, I think it is, in this thread, you'll see recipes. I don't think mine has the amount of honeyquat listed, but it's twice whatever the SAA is.



thanks. do you have your mixes in your blog too? couldnt find it on there


----------



## JustKiya

sunbasque said:


> thanks. do you have your mixes in your blog too? couldnt find it on there



 Urmmm - I think I have notes, but no recipe detailed like the one stickied here....


----------



## caribgirl

Dubois007 said:


> Welcome back and thanks.
> 
> I thinbk my  pics are too big to post in the threads because I'm getting errors message.




You might have to upload them to shutterfly.com and then copy and paste the link into the above box that has a mountain. I tried using fotki to link mine and I always have a problem.

Regardless, you must be so excited!!! I really want my hairline back and that is one of my main reasons for being part of this challenge . You have def encouraged me to keep applying my MT!


----------



## gorgeoushair

For those who are using MT, how long your bottle lasting?


----------



## Platinum

Dubois007 said:


> My last relaxer was June 13, I started applying OCT the same day after my relaxer and bagging every night religiously. I use the complete system on wash day (once a week). I just started using vatika oil for my ends. Today, I was looking at my hair in the washroom at work and looked at my nap area and it's growing already! Just sfter 2 weeks!!!! No shedding
> I think I finally find a product that will work for my hair
> 
> I don't know if you will be able to see from the pictures:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/009.html
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/11.html
> http://public.fotki.com/dubois007/new-beginning-novem/018.html


 
Amazing! I gotta try this on my nape!


----------



## sweetgal

Does anyone use the cream rinse (ovation line) as a deep conditioner?  If so how long are you using this product for???


----------



## sweetgal

I meant to ask-How long are you leaving the cream rinse on your hair if your using the product as a deep conditioner???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Luvableboo

Hey because of all of you  i just ordered the Gallon size of Mega Tek plus other things...  

Why because I like it and I am down to my last 6 oz.... I guess i won't run out now!!!!!!....  Boy I am a PJ...


----------



## PEACHEY

I'M IN.

I PURCHASED MY MT ON LAST WEEK FROM A LOCAL FEED STORE HERE IN ATLANTA. I DID A CLARIFY WASH TO REMOVE ALL TRACES OF MY MN MIX THAT I HAD BEEN USING FOR A WHILE.  

I KNOW FOR A FACT MT WORKS.  THIS IS ALMOST OLD SCHOOL NEWS TO ME.  I USED TO USE IT ABOUT 7 YEARS AGO WHEN I LEARNED ABOUT IT FROM A HAIR CARE FORUM I USED TO BE A MEMBER OF.  I THINK IT WAS  CALLED HAIR CARE LOVERS.COM (?????SOMETHING LIKE THAT).  MOST OF THE MEMBERS ON THAT BOARD WERE OF THE OPPOSITE NATIONALITY AND SWORE BY MT.  I PURCHASED SOME AND USED IT FOR A WHILE AND GOT GOOD RESULTS UNTIL I DECIDED TO JUMP ON THE SHORT HAIR BANDWAGON.  THAT WAS MY BIGGEST MISTAKE.  BUT HERE IT IS BACK IN MY LIFE AGAIN.  I DO NOT KNOW WHY I DID NOT START BACK USING THIS SOONER.  wallbash:BRAIN FART I GUESS).

DO YOU LADIES SOMETIMES WONDER HOW LONG OR HEALTHY YOUR HAIR WOULD BE IF YOU DID NOT JUMP ON ALL THE HAIR FADE BAND WAGONS?  WHEN I LOOK AT PICTURES OF HOW LONG MY HAIR WAS BEFORE I DECIDED TO CUT IT, I CAN JUST KICK MYSELF.  BUT NO NEED TO STRESS OVER IT ANY MORE.  MT BABY


----------



## JerriBlank

Is anyone NOT having dryness problems from mega tek?
I'm not complaining at all,but my hair is moisturized and soft after i apply it to my roots.then i spray my moisturizers in and leave it at that.
No dryness
No breakage...


----------



## SelfStyled

Dubois007 said:


> Everyday, I put the cell therapy on my scalp only and baggy at night and Vatika oil on my ends.
> 
> Once a week will wash with OCT shampoo and conditioner (Saturdays)
> 
> There is it, my regimen is simple. I don't mix my OCT.


 

That is GREAT growth for only 2 weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## JerriBlank

JustKiya said:


> I'm using the cell rebuilder. I think the coat rebuilder has almost the same ingredients - *thinks* - someone was using that, but I can't remember who...


What's the difference?I think i have the coat rebuilder...Hope it works


----------



## GeorginaSparks

HI!!

What is this store called and where is it located? How much were they selling it for?





PEACHEY said:


> I'M IN.
> 
> I PURCHASED MY MT ON LAST WEEK FROM A LOCAL FEED STORE HERE IN ATLANTA. I DID A CLARIFY WASH TO REMOVE ALL TRACES OF MY MN MIX THAT I HAD BEEN USING FOR A WHILE.
> 
> I KNOW FOR A FACT MT WORKS.  THIS IS ALMOST OLD SCHOOL NEWS TO ME.  I USED TO USE IT ABOUT 7 YEARS AGO WHEN I LEARNED ABOUT IT FROM A HAIR CARE FORUM I USED TO BE A MEMBER OF.  I THINK IT WAS  CALLED HAIR CARE LOVERS.COM (?????SOMETHING LIKE THAT).  MOST OF THE MEMBERS ON THAT BOARD WERE OF THE OPPOSITE NATIONALITY AND SWORE BY MT.  I PURCHASED SOME AND USED IT FOR A WHILE AND GOT GOOD RESULTS UNTIL I DECIDED TO JUMP ON THE SHORT HAIR BANDWAGON.  THAT WAS MY BIGGEST MISTAKE.  BUT HERE IT IS BACK IN MY LIFE AGAIN.  I DO NOT KNOW WHY I DID NOT START BACK USING THIS SOONER.  wallbash:BRAIN FART I GUESS).
> 
> DO YOU LADIES SOMETIMES WONDER HOW LONG OR HEALTHY YOUR HAIR WOULD BE IF YOU DID NOT JUMP ON ALL THE HAIR FADE BAND WAGONS?  WHEN I LOOK AT PICTURES OF HOW LONG MY HAIR WAS BEFORE I DECIDED TO CUT IT, I CAN JUST KICK MYSELF.  BUT NO NEED TO STRESS OVER IT ANY MORE.  MT BABY


----------



## Bint Yusef

I cowash at night and add my MT. In the morning should I add more MT or is the amount I put on at night sufficient?


----------



## girlyprincess23

ladybeesrch said:


> Is anyone NOT having dryness problems from mega tek?
> I'm not complaining at all,but my hair is moisturized and soft after i apply it to my roots.then i spray my moisturizers in and leave it at that.
> No dryness
> No breakage...


 

I'm not, I am in kinkys but I would know if my roots were dry but everynight before I apply OCT I spritz my scalp with a mix of water, infusium moisture-ologie (or however you spell it) or glycerin and castor oil or whatever I can find and it soooo silky I love it, no dryness like I experienced with MN sometimes. I started spritzing b/c I read your scalp was supposed to be wet before application but it turnd out to serve 2 purposes!!


----------



## girlyprincess23

Is anyone else using oct/megatek anywhere else? Like their nails, eyebrows, or eyelashes? I've been putting it on my nail beds and where my eybrows won't grow back recently just to see. I've also been toying with the idea of putting it in my SAA/ castor oil mix I use on my eyelashes. I think I will anyone else putting it these places or others besides their head?


----------



## PEACHEY

sunbasque said:


> HI!!
> 
> What is this store called and where is it located? How much were they selling it for?


 

I GOT MINE FROM HORSETOWN EAST LOCATED IN SNELLVILLE.  THEY SELL FOR 21.95.  ITS LOCATED OFF HWY 78 (OR YOU CAN GET THERE OFF TURNER HILL / 124)

770-736-1888


----------



## PEACHEY

sunbasque said:


> HI!!
> 
> What is this store called and where is it located? How much were they selling it for?


 

LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED FURTHER.  I ALSO PURCHASED SOME MANE N TAIL PROTEIN MOISTURIZER FOR MY ENDS.  BUT I HAVE NOT USED IT ON MY HAIR YET.  I THINK IT MAY BE TOO MUCH PROTEIN WITH ME USING THE MT.  I NEED TO DO SOME FURTHER RESEARCH AND SEE WHAT TYPE AND HOW MUCH PROTEIN IS IN IT.  BOY DO IT MAKE MY HANDS SUPER SOFT, I CAN IMAGINE HOW IT WILL FEEL ON MY HAIR.  I ONLY PUT MT ON MY SCALP SO I MIGHT BE OKAY.  I'LL SEE.  

LADIES HAVE ANY OF YOU EVER USED THIS PRODUCT.


----------



## Golden

Hi ladies!

For those of you that relax, how long are you waiting after a relaxer to apply the MT?

TIA


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> For those who are using MT, how long your bottle lasting?



*think* So far, I've been using it for *thinks* I'm still on my first bottle, actually, I think, from March. 16 oz should last me at least 4-6 months. 



ladybeesrch said:


> Is anyone NOT having dryness problems from mega tek?
> I'm not complaining at all,but my hair is moisturized and soft after i apply it to my roots.then i spray my moisturizers in and leave it at that.
> No dryness
> No breakage...



I'm not - my roots feel softer after I use it too! But then, that might be because of all of the stuff that I'm mixing in with it. 



ladybeesrch said:


> What's the difference?I think i have the coat rebuilder...Hope it works



I think that the coat rebuilder came in a different container (small  & flat - maybe 4 oz?) and the price was outrageous..... I actually think it might have had the same ingredients - the coat rebuilder is for pets, and the cell rebuilder is for horses? *thinks* I'm not sure. I think that the coat rebuilder will work just fine, though. 



Bint Yusef said:


> I cowash at night and add my MT. In the morning should I add more MT or is the amount I put on at night sufficient?



I'm assuming you are putting on the MT _*after*_ you co-wash? If so, you shouldn't need to reapply. 



girlyprincess23 said:


> Is anyone else using oct/megatek anywhere else? Like their nails, eyebrows, or eyelashes? I've been putting it on my nail beds and where my eybrows won't grow back recently just to see. I've also been toying with the idea of putting it in my SAA/ castor oil mix I use on my eyelashes. I think I will anyone else putting it these places or others besides their head?



I use it on my nails (rub the leftovers in after I finish my head), and when I remember, my eyebrows. I'm not comfy with using it on my eyelashes - that's too close to my eyes, and I've gotten great results from my SAA, so I'm happy with that. 

It's weird - I get the SoulGlo feeling the same night that I rub it in, and then the next morning - itchies galore!!! *twitches* Goooo growth!


----------



## leona2025

I'm gettting kinda worried here. I have only used MT 2 times, but I haven't had the itches or tingling. Could that mean it's not working? I did feel some slight coolness, but the ac was on and my hair was wet. Also how many times did you guys use the MT before you noticed shedding cause I think I'm getting some, not that it's a concern for me. Is cholestrol conditioner a moisturizer? I need a really good moisturizing conditioner. Right now I have motions moisture plus, elsta qp dpr 11, and lekair cholestorol. I usually mix them together and let it sit on my head all day with no heat. I don't have a hood dryer.


----------



## JustKiya

leona2025 said:


> I'm gettting kinda worried here. I have only used MT 2 times, but I haven't had the itches or tingling. Could that mean it's not working? I did feel some slight coolness, but the ac was on and my hair was wet. Also how many times did you guys use the MT before you noticed shedding cause I think I'm getting some, not that it's a concern for me. Is cholestrol conditioner a moisturizer? I need a really good moisturizing conditioner. Right now I have motions moisture plus, elsta qp dpr 11, and lekair cholestorol. I usually mix them together and let it sit on my head all day with no heat. I don't have a hood dryer.



Not everyone gets the tingles or itchies. When I first started using MT, I didn't get itchies - don't know why I'm getting them now - but it was definitely working. I didn't feel the warming 'sensation' until I had been using it for a while, too. 

I don't know if Cholesterol is moisturizing, but somehow, I doubt it. Take a look at the ingredients - what's in it? I've no clue about the others, though one would hope the Motions doesn't have protein in it....


----------



## JerriBlank

JustKiya said:


> *think* So far, I've been using it for *thinks* I'm still on my first bottle, actually, I think, from March. 16 oz should last me at least 4-6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not - my roots feel softer after I use it too! But then, that might be because of all of the stuff that I'm mixing in with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the coat rebuilder came in a different container (small  & flat - maybe 4 oz?) and the price was outrageous..... I actually think it might have had the same ingredients - the coat rebuilder is for pets, and the cell rebuilder is for horses? *thinks* I'm not sure. I think that the coat rebuilder will work just fine, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you are putting on the MT _*after*_ you co-wash? If so, you shouldn't need to reapply.
> 
> 
> 
> I use it on my nails (rub the leftovers in after I finish my head), and when I remember, my eyebrows. I'm not comfy with using it on my eyelashes - that's too close to my eyes, and I've gotten great results from my SAA, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> It's weird - I get the SoulGlo feeling the same night that I rub it in, and then the next morning - itchies galore!!! *twitches* Goooo growth!



Thanks Kiya!!!I'm not mixing anything with it and my hair still ain't dry!
Good looking on ym q about the  cell/coat rebuilder...i though i had the wrong one.


----------



## JerriBlank

girlyprincess23 said:


> I'm not, I am in kinkys but I would know if my roots were dry but everynight before I apply OCT I spritz my scalp with a mix of water, infusium moisture-ologie (or however you spell it) or glycerin and castor oil or whatever I can find and it soooo silky I love it, no dryness like I experienced with MN sometimes. I started spritzing b/c I read your scalp was supposed to be wet before application but it turnd out to serve 2 purposes!!



I'm in braids,but i'm always taking my hair down and re-doing some...at least once a day,so i would know if my hair was dry too
I was prepared to use something if it got dry after i apply it,but its fine,so i'm good i guess*shrugs*
Thanks for replying


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

gorgeoushair said:


> For those who are using MT, how long your bottle lasting?



I'm still on my first bottle. It's been 2 weeks.


----------



## sareca

I have almost no shedding since switching to MT. It stopped in about 48 hours.  I'm back to 10 strands/day from 100 strands/day.  I hope I continue to get the same growth results.


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> I have almost no shedding since switching to MT. It stopped in about 48 hours.  I'm back to 10 strands/day from 100 strands/day.  I hope I
> continue to get the same growth results.



WOW!! And your shedding increased on the OCT, right? 

Interesting. I wonder if there was something in the OCT that your scalp didn't approve of....


----------



## KnottyGurl

Thanks Peachey! That's not far from me at all. I wish I'd known about it before I placed my order. Oh well, I guess I'll have to have two bottles because easypets/horseloverz is taking a loooong time to get here. I probably won't order from them again. At least I have a better option now.



PEACHEY said:


> I GOT MINE FROM HORSETOWN EAST LOCATED IN SNELLVILLE.  THEY SELL FOR 21.95.  ITS LOCATED OFF HWY 78 (OR YOU CAN GET THERE OFF TURNER HILL / 124)
> 
> 770-736-1888


----------



## JustKiya

I'm loving the Mega-Tek'in icon, GeechyGurl - that's hot! :nod:


----------



## KnottyGurl

Now if Sareca is on board the MT Train, you know I want a ticket! Sareca is to haircare products what Oprah is to the book club. MT is gonna have a waiting list soon.

I ordered MT before you switched anyway, but it'll be nice to hear a review from you. 



sareca said:


> I have almost no shedding since switching to MT. It stopped in about 48 hours.  I'm back to 10 strands/day from 100 strands/day.  I hope I
> continue to get the same growth results.


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> WOW!! And your shedding increased on the OCT, right?
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if there was something in the OCT that your scalp didn't approve of....



Yea, CT increased my shedding dramatically but my hair was growing fast so I just dealt with it.  My shedding is now back to pre-CT. I almost forgot what it was like to NOT be dropping hair all over the house.


----------



## sareca

GeechyGurl said:


> Now if Sareca is on board the MT Train, you know I want a ticket! Sareca is to haircare products what Oprah is to the book club. MT is gonna have a waiting list soon.
> 
> I ordered MT before you switched anyway, but it'll be nice to hear a review from you.



at the Oprah reference...  

As along as my hair continues to leap towards my brastrap I'm on board. 
Oh! I forgot to mention my head isn't itching even tho I'm using it in the same way I was using CT.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

sareca said:


> I have almost no shedding since switching to MT. It stopped in about 48 hours. I'm back to 10 strands/day from 100 strands/day.  I hope I continue to get the same growth results.


 
Same here. I have no shedding. I do take Garlic supplements for health but I don't lose much hair at all. No breakage, either. Your results are fantastic!!! MT is the truth for real and your hair growth and health is proof in the pudding, as they say!


----------



## Dubois007

I'm very  excited  .  I couldn't believe it when I was at work until I  got home and took pictures, all I can say is 


 VIVA OVATION!



caribgirl said:


> You might have to upload them to shutterfly.com and then copy and paste the link into the above box that has a mountain. I tried using fotki to link mine and I always have a problem.
> 
> Regardless, you must be so excited!!! I really want my hairline back and that is one of my main reasons for being part of this challenge . You have def encouraged me to keep applying my MT!


----------



## Dubois007

I only hope that my growth will continue witout problems



SelfStyled said:


> That is GREAT growth for only 2 weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## *C00KIE*

Funny, I dont even know how to start a post. Anyway, I have been a lurker on this sight for quite a little while now.. I want to say about a year...erplexed. Today I paid for my subscription. This is going to be my first bandwagon I want to jump on, and hopefully the last. I ordered my OCT yesterday morning, and I also can't wait til it arrives. I've read alot of success stories, and I want to continue reading them and seeing pics as proof. I am purchasing a camera today, for my before OCT pictures.  Hi my name is Cookie... and I WAS a lurker!


----------



## JustKiya

Welcome Cookie!!! I think lurking is fabulous - it gives you a chance to learn, so much!!! 

I know you'll have great results from the OCT - did you order the full line?


----------



## *C00KIE*

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I always look forward to your posts, very very knowledgable (sp?). Yes, I did order the full line.. the 12oz bottle, at that. I figure it will last me a while, plus i heard very good things about it.. plus if it doesnt work i get my money back (thats what really encourged me to get the big size). I don't know how long it will take to arrive. Oh and yesterday I also bought garlic powder and castor oil for the shedding, I want to start this early before i even see shedding.. what do you think?


----------



## Dubois007

Welcome Cookie! and I wish you much growth with the challenge


----------



## sareca

Serenity_Peace said:


> Same here. I have no shedding. I do take Garlic supplements for health but I don't lose much hair at all. No breakage, either. Your results are fantastic!!! MT is the truth for real and your hair growth and health is proof in the pudding, as they say!



I just started using MT in late-June (about a week ago). My growth is from CT so the jury is still out but I'm hopeful tho.


----------



## *C00KIE*

Thank you Dubois007! Congrats on your growth after only 2 weeks after your relaxer!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

PEACHEY said:


> I GOT MINE FROM HORSETOWN EAST LOCATED IN SNELLVILLE.  THEY SELL FOR 21.95.  ITS LOCATED OFF HWY 78 (OR YOU CAN GET THERE OFF TURNER HILL / 124)
> 
> 770-736-1888



Thanks a lot


----------



## *C00KIE*

I almost forgot. TT8 i want to be added to the challenge and I am using the full OCT system. I will post when i do recieve it thru fedex.


----------



## PuffyBrown

You ladies cease to amaze me. I have to check this thread every couple of hours just to keep from having to spend the entire night reading one thread

Today is Day4.  I did another wash yesterday and did a complete airdry. I am in love with the rehydrant spray. Usually a day after a wash I am babying my ends. I have not had to go back and concentrate on my ends since starting the rehydrant spray.

I feel that the juice is starting to kick in a little but it is too soon to say that I am getting results because I was already 8 weeks post when I started.


----------



## Ganjababy

SARECA YOU LOOK GREAT! Congratulations on your weight loss


----------



## JustKiya

evsbaby said:


> SARECA YOU LOOK GREAT! Congratulations on your weight loss



Doesn't she look fab!?!?! DO your thang, missy!


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> Doesn't she look fab!?!?! DO your thang, missy!





evsbaby said:


> SARECA YOU LOOK GREAT! Congratulations on your weight loss


Thanks ladies


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Sareca does look wonderful. 

Okay, after my first OCT use I admit I am not impressed yet. 
I left the OCT in my hair all day, mixed with Organix and then rinsed with the Creme Rinse. It did not seem to do much for me... so I had to use HE LTR to rinse and soften and detangle some more.

My hair is soft this morning, but I added Care Free Curl and loads of Condish before I parted my hair down the middle and tied it down in a bun. 



----

Should I just use OCT straight without anything else next time?


----------



## JustKiya

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Sareca does look wonderful.
> 
> Okay, after my first OCT use I admit I am not impressed yet.
> *I left the OCT in my hair all day*, mixed with Organix and then rinsed with the Creme Rinse. It did not seem to do much for me... so I had to use HE LTR to rinse and soften and detangle some more.
> 
> My hair is soft this morning, but I added Care Free Curl and loads of Condish before I parted my hair down the middle and tied it down in a bun.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Should I just use OCT straight without anything else next time?



You left it in on your_* HAIR*_??? No, no, hun, only on your scalp! If you are going to use it on your hair, PLEASE follow the directions on the bottle - this is a powerful protein, and it will mess you up! 
I'd do a GOOD moisturizing DC tonight, and follow that up with massaging some OCT into your hair. 

Ladies using OCT - do ya'll usually leave it in your hair???


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> You left it in on your_* HAIR*_??? No, no, hun, only on your scalp! If you are going to use it on your hair, PLEASE follow the directions on the bottle - this is a powerful protein, and it will mess you up!
> I'd do a GOOD moisturizing DC tonight, and follow that up with massaging some OCT into your hair.
> 
> * Ladies using OCT - do ya'll usually leave it in your hair??*?



No  I try get as little on my hair as possible.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

JustKiya said:


> You left it in on your_* HAIR*_??? No, no, hun, only on your scalp! If you are going to use it on your hair, PLEASE follow the directions on the bottle - this is a powerful protein, and it will mess you up!
> I'd do a GOOD moisturizing DC tonight, and follow that up with massaging some OCT into your hair.
> 
> Ladies using OCT - do ya'll usually leave it in your hair???



Lol... maybe I negated the necessary effect because I did need a protein treatment (haven't aphogeed in over a month) and it was mixed with Organix.

Ok, so next time , scalp only?


----------



## JustKiya

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Lol... maybe I negated the necessary effect because I did need a protein treatment (haven't aphogeed in over a month) and it was mixed with Organix.
> 
> Ok, so next time , scalp only?



 Girl, be careful!  Yeah, if you needed a protein treatment, I'd _*definitely*_ say you are STRAIGHT.  Even mixed with the Organix.  

Scalp only, definitely - unless you *NEED* a protein treatment......


----------



## AVE One

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Sareca does look wonderful.
> 
> Okay, after my first OCT use I admit I am not impressed yet.
> I left the OCT in my hair all day, mixed with Organix and then rinsed with the Creme Rinse. It did not seem to do much for me... so I had to use HE LTR to rinse and soften and detangle some more.
> 
> My hair is soft this morning, but I added Care Free Curl and loads of Condish before I parted my hair down the middle and tied it down in a bun.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Should I just use OCT straight without anything else next time?


 

Unless you have fine hair and can take alot of protein I probably wouldn't use with Organix.  Most of their products have yogurt proteins in them and some of the serums have SAA.


----------



## MzOptimistic

girlyprincess23 said:


> Is anyone else using oct/megatek anywhere else? Like their nails, eyebrows, or eyelashes? I've been putting it on my nail beds and where my eybrows won't grow back recently just to see. I've also been toying with the idea of putting it in my SAA/ castor oil mix I use on my eyelashes. I think I will anyone else putting it these places or others besides their head?


 
I put some on my nails because I had some tips on and they broke all my real nails off but I aint putting that much on my nails, gotta save it for my hair I just started back taking my biotin so my nails can grow in faster!


----------



## missnurselady

I just started MT last tuesday, Im currently in cornrows and due to all this co washing dcing and MT'ing they look a hot mess!


----------



## bellezanegra826

missnurselady said:


> I just started MT last tuesday, Im currently in cornrows and due to all this co washing dcing and MT'ing they look a hot mess!



does the MT visiblly cake up on your scalp with the cornrows? i was thinking about getting cornrows after my MT but i don't want my scalp to look crazy if i leave the MT on it


----------



## CurliDiva

bellezanegra826 said:


> *does the MT visiblly cake up on your scalp with the cornrows?* i was thinking about getting cornrows after my MT but i don't want my scalp to look crazy if i leave the MT on it


 
*No, not for me!* But after cornrowing my hair (straight back) on Saturday and applying MT each day since, I can't see the parts (my scalp skin)anymore and my braids are already loose (meaning I can lift and wiggle), so I think MT is working. 

I'm deep conditioning right now and plan not to redo these coprnrows until next Saturday.

I wear a WIG, so it all good underneath!


----------



## bellezanegra826

CurliDiva said:


> *No, not for me!* But after cornrowing my hair (straight back) on Saturday and applying MT each day since, I can't see the parts (my scalp skin)anymore and my braids are already loose (meaning I can lift and wiggle), so I think MT is working.
> 
> I'm deep conditioning right now and plan not to redo these coprnrows until next Saturday.
> 
> I wear a WIG, so it all good underneath!



i hope i get some crazy growth like that. i don't mind looking like chewbacca b/c of new growth but i can't do a dirty scalp. i'm sure that makes no sense but oh well


----------



## Serenity_Peace

sareca said:


> Thanks ladies



You do look fabulous and are an inspiration. With an improved diet and relentless exercise, I've lost about 25 lbs myself and you were partly responsible for inspiring me to be more proactive. You look fantastic, sweetheart!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

tsmith said:


> Serenity_Peace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. 2.5 inches of ng Oh yah, you're definitely at APL. Ummmm, I think I'm relaxing Friday. I have a date for Saturday and I want to wear my hair down for the first time in a year So yea, I think Imma go head and relax. That will be 11 wks for me I stopped by the bss on the way home and picked up my relaxer but I'll be waiting on your progress pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go 'head with yo bad self. I hate to self relax but I may end up doing so if I can't get that appointment with Reniece within the next few weeks. A gals gotta do what a gal's gotta do. Good luck on your date! I pray that it works out for you.  By the way, I am taking Garlic gel tabs by Solgar. I like the fact that you only have to take 2 soft gels a day. I take that, biotin and a good multivitamin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

TheLaurynDoll said:


> *Ok, so next time, scalp only?*



Whew, I cringed on that one. My hair is extremely fine. I can only put this heavy protein on my scalp, not the hair. If you're particularly sensitive to protein, *please only put the product on the scalp*. In fact, add grapeseed or vitamin E to the product, then apply only to the scalp. Step up on your moisturizing regimen by DCing twice a week.


----------



## EOAA

Hi u guys, newbie here. I've been a lurker now for a month, and finally subscribed today.I've read all of the original thread(yes ladies, all),and Im up to date on this one as well,and like my favorite soap opera, I can't wait to see(read,in this case) whats going to happen next.Annnnyhooo I already ordered my MT(whole line)and should be arriving wednesday.The pictures of the growth are AMAZING!! You guys are my inspirations.ALL of YOU. I look forward to lots of growth with you guys. Thanks!!!


----------



## Aggie

tangela said:


> Hi u guys, newbie here. I've been a lurker now for a month, and finally subscribed today.I've read all of the original thread(yes ladies, all),and Im up to date on this one as well,and like my favorite soap opera, I can't wait to see(read,in this case) whats going to happen next.Annnnyhooo I already ordered my MT(whole line)and should be arriving wednesday.The pictures of the growth are AMAZING!! You guys are my inspirations.ALL of YOU. I look forward to lots of growth with you guys. Thanks!!!


Tangela, welcome to the challenge. You will have fun in this challenge as there is lots of support here and if you need help with anything, just ask, and someone will chime in with an answer, okay?

ETA: By the way, don't forget to also join the deep conditioning challenge as well. That challenge goes hand in hand with this one.


----------



## EOAA

ok... Aggie thanks alot


----------



## song_of_serenity

I have some buildup so I'm going to clarify...I use baking soda/water.
...is it too much to clarify, use the garlic poo and then DC with the alter ego? Thanks!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## gorgeoushair

JustKiya said:


> *think* So far, I've been using it for *thinks* I'm still on my first bottle, actually, I think, from March. 16 oz should last me at least 4-6 months
> 
> 
> I know you probably have answered this already but how often do you apply?  Maybe I'm using too mucherplexed  I'm almost out


----------



## Aggie

song_of_serenity said:


> I have some buildup so I'm going to clarify...I use baking soda/water.
> ...is it too much to clarify, use the garlic poo and then DC with the alter ego? Thanks!!
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Hey Janelle, when I clarify my hair, I don't use the garlic poo that same day because this would be too drying, IMO however you could still DC with the alter ego.


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> JustKiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> *think* So far, I've been using it for *thinks* I'm still on my first bottle, actually, I think, from March. 16 oz should last me at least 4-6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you probably have answered this already but how often do you apply?  Maybe I'm using too mucherplexed  I'm almost out
Click to expand...


I use a tiny bit - maybe a tablespoon each time?


----------



## Aggie

gorgeoushair said:


> JustKiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> *think* So far, I've been using it for *thinks* I'm still on my first bottle, actually, I think, from March. 16 oz should last me at least 4-6 months
> 
> 
> I know you probably have answered this already but how often do you apply? Maybe I'm using too mucherplexed I'm almost out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I might be a little heavy handed as well because I am already on my second bottle since yesterday. My first bottle only lasted me 6 weeks. I really wanted it to last at least 8 weeks though. I will try to make this second bottle last a little longer but I like using my MT every day.
> 
> I don't know, I think I may have to hide my MT, my sis came into my room and was sneaking my MT on her head tonight. I WAS LIKE WTH? I have a major problem with that as you can imagine. I will share my DC's with her, my poos and even some of my moisturizers and oils, but I'll be d*amn*d if I'm gonna share my MT. Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I draw the line right there. I mean, will any of you ladies share your MT with anyone OTHER THAN US?
Click to expand...


----------



## JustKiya

JustKiya said:


> I use a tiny bit - maybe a tablespoon each time?



I don't know - maybe a teaspoon? I use a tiny dab - doesn't even cover my whole fingertip, for a part. I make about 40 parts, over my whole head, and massage into each part, then massage into my head. 
That's the other reason I put it into a tub - it's easier to control how much I use.


----------



## girlyprincess23

JustKiya said:


> *think* So far, I've been using it for *thinks* I'm still on my first bottle, actually, I think, from March. 16 oz should last me at least 4-6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not - my roots feel softer after I use it too! But then, that might be because of all of the stuff that I'm mixing in with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the coat rebuilder came in a different container (small & flat - maybe 4 oz?) and the price was outrageous..... I actually think it might have had the same ingredients - the coat rebuilder is for pets, and the cell rebuilder is for horses? *thinks* I'm not sure. I think that the coat rebuilder will work just fine, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you are putting on the MT _*after*_ you co-wash? If so, you shouldn't need to reapply.
> 
> 
> 
> I use it on my nails (rub the leftovers in after I finish my head), and when I remember, my eyebrows. I'm not comfy with using it on my eyelashes - that's too close to my eyes, and I've gotten great results from my SAA, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> It's weird - I get the SoulGlo feeling the same night that I rub it in, and then the next morning - itchies galore!!! *twitches* Goooo growth!


 

you get the itchies on your brows?? I never haveerplexed
i think i will put it in my mix for my lashes. i'm not to worried about it getting in my eyes as the mixture is pretty thick b/c i just added it to clear mascara. so we'll see!!


----------



## JustKiya

girlyprincess23 said:


> you get the itchies on your brows?? I never haveerplexed
> i think i will put it in my mix for my lashes. i'm not to worried about it getting in my eyes as the mixture is pretty thick b/c i just added it to clear mascara. so we'll see!!



 No, no, never in my eyebrows, oddly enough. 

Good luck - let us know how it turns out!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Aggie said:


> gorgeoushair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I might be a little heavy handed as well because I am already on my second bottle since yesterday. My first bottle only lasted me 6 weeks. I really wanted it to last at least 8 weeks though. I will try to make this second bottle last a little longer but I like using my MT every day.
> 
> I don't know, I think I may have to hide my MT, my sis came into my room and was sneaking my MT on her head tonight. I have a major problem with that as you can imagine. I will share my DC's with her, my poos and even some of my moisturizers and oils, but I'll be d*amn*d if I'm gonna share my MT*. Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I draw the line right there*. I mean, will any of you ladies share your MT with anyone OTHER THAN US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at highlighted.
> Put some in a bottle and charge her for it. Does she have a job? Maybe she can order her own.
Click to expand...


----------



## song_of_serenity

Aggie said:


> gorgeoushair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I might be a little heavy handed as well because I am already on my second bottle since yesterday. My first bottle only lasted me 6 weeks. I really wanted it to last at least 8 weeks though. I will try to make this second bottle last a little longer but I like using my MT every day.
> 
> I don't know, I think I may have to hide my MT, my sis came into my room and was sneaking my MT on her head tonight. I WAS LIKE WTH? I have a major problem with that as you can imagine. I will share my DC's with her, my poos and even some of my moisturizers and oils, but I'll be d*amn*d if I'm gonna share my MT. Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I draw the line right there. I mean, will any of you ladies share your MT with anyone OTHER THAN US?
> 
> 
> 
> When her hair starts a-shedding she'll learn!
> I was tempted to send my sister a mix but I know she won't keep up with the garlic poo/pills/DC. She doesn't really put much into caring her hair. I sent her the rest of my MN instead.
> ~*Janelle~*
Click to expand...


----------



## bellezanegra826

does any one know if Porosity Control extreme pak moisturizing treatment has any protein in it? i don't know how to tell if an ingredient is protein unless it says 'hey dummy i'm protein.' somebody please help me out


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

bellezanegra826 said:


> does any one know if Porosity Control extreme pak moisturizing treatment has any protein in it? i don't know how to tell if an ingredient is protein unless it says 'hey dummy i'm protein.' somebody please help me out



I'm sorry, this doesn't answer the question but PC has an extreme moisturizing treatment?  My hair loves this stuff. I didn't know this product existed.


----------



## bellezanegra826

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm sorry, this doesn't answer the question but PC has an extreme moisturizing treatment?  My hair loves this stuff. I didn't know this product existed.



yea apparently PC comes in 3 steps, the extreme moisturizing treatment is step 3


----------



## gorgeoushair

JustKiya said:


> I don't know - maybe a teaspoon? I use a tiny dab - doesn't even cover my whole fingertip, for a part. I make about 40 parts, over my whole head, and massage into each part, then massage into my head.
> That's the other reason I put it into a tub - it's easier to control how much I use.


 
How often do you apply?


----------



## JerriBlank

missnurselady said:


> I just started MT last tuesday, *Im currently in* *cornrows and due to all this co washing dcing and MT'ing they look a hot mess!*


*
* 
I feel you!!
My braids are jacked
I stay in a scarf even more than i did before.
And to think,before lhcf,i used to get braids so i would leave my hair alone


----------



## Blaque*Angel

evsbaby said:


> SARECA YOU LOOK GREAT! Congratulations on your weight loss


 

you look lovely

i was in your fotki for the first time in years and so proud of you


----------



## baddison

JustKiya said:


> You left it in on your_* HAIR*_??? No, no, hun, only on your scalp! If you are going to use it on your hair, PLEASE follow the directions on the bottle - this is a powerful protein, and it will mess you up!
> I'd do a GOOD moisturizing DC tonight, and follow that up with massaging some OCT into your hair.
> 
> *Ladies using OCT - do ya'll usually leave it in your hair???*


 
Scalp only!  I massage every nite into the scalp.  I alternate between OCT and Bee Mine.  Never on the hairs.


----------



## leona2025

My hair is so tripping or either I am. The second time I used MT I had more shedding than usual. It didn't concern me. Last night when I redid my braid I only had like 10 shed hairs. So I recombed it thinking I'd missed something and no extra hairs. I'm not saying it's the MT cause I've only used it twice, but my hair was hella hard to get into my usual ponytail. I had to wet it up and put my IC gel on it to hold it down. I will post pics cause my braid it looking super thick. I was having some issues with my ends breaking so I put a little MT on them. Then they were crunchy, so I got my Elasta QP DPR 11 and put it on the ends as a leave in.  I'm still trying to think what to use as a dc. I love my DPR 11/cholestrol mix, but I don't know if it will be moisturizing enough. What are you ladies using?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

My MT Coat Rebuilder just arrived downstairs in the mail room. *clappin like da Clumps ./'./'./' _Hercules Hercules Hercules*_ ... I know the guys in the mailroom are like...WTH....what did she order from the pet supply place.  

Anyway, I also ordered the Avocado Detangling Conditioner, the Intensifying Shampoo and the Cell Rebuilder.  I think the Coat Rebuilder and the Cell Rebuilder are two different things, which is why I ordered it.  Does anyone who uses MT care to elaborate on the difference between the two?


----------



## Candycane044

bellezanegra826 said:


> does the MT visiblly cake up on your scalp with the cornrows? i was thinking about getting cornrows after my MT but i don't want my scalp to look crazy if i leave the MT on it



I've been in twists bellezanegra and I haven't had any buildup.  I apply MT to my scalp everyday.


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> How often do you apply?



*thinks* for about 8/9 weeks, daily, then I started slacking and only did it twice a week for about another 3, and last week I started back on the daily routine. 
And I think I've still got more than half a bottle left. *thinks*


----------



## sweetgal

Has anyone sufferred breakage from ovation or Mt while in barids?  For example the product getting on the hair, causing to dry or tangle and break?

Please let me know what your sistuation is with braids and 
MT /Ovation?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I'm gonna have to back up off of the MT or change my regimen. erplexed

OK, so I have been applying MT every night (scalp only) and continuing with my daily cowash routine in the mornings. I think this is too much for my hair. 

I cowashed this morning with a moisturizing conditioner and my hair feels extra protein-y again. I have a theory that the runoff from the daily MT application has been giving my strands too much protein. Some of my ends are starting to snap off again. 

So I think I should either do this... Wear my hair in a rollerset, apply MT to the scalp nightly, and discontinue with the daily cowash. Instead, I will DC twice per week. 

OR continue the daily cowash but limit MT use to every two or three days. erplexed

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Platinum

Is anyone using Cholesterol for DC or is that too much protein?


----------



## girlyprincess23

sweetgal said:


> Has anyone sufferred breakage from ovation or Mt while in barids? For example the product getting on the hair, causing to dry or tangle and break?
> 
> Please let me know what your sistuation is with braids and
> MT /Ovation?


 

I don't have braids exactly but I have kinky twists and everything seems to be going great!!! I don't think i am experiencing dryness because I mist my roots (and recently the length of my kinkys) with a mix of water, glycerin, and castor oil or water, infusium moisturologie, and surge, or just water and infusium moisturologie ( whatever I have) before I apply the OCT

HTH

BTW there are pics in my fotki of my kinkys when I put them in and after a month of having them in pw: gabi


----------



## JustKiya

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm gonna have to back up off of the MT or change my regimen. erplexed
> 
> OK, so I have been applying MT every night (scalp only) and continuing with my daily cowash routine in the mornings. I think this is too much for my hair.
> 
> I cowashed this morning with a moisturizing conditioner and my hair feels extra protein-y again. I have a theory that the runoff from the daily MT application has been giving my strands too much protein. Some of my ends are starting to snap off again.
> 
> So I think I should either do this... Wear my hair in a rollerset, apply MT to the scalp nightly, and discontinue with the daily cowash. Instead, I will DC twice per week.
> 
> OR continue the daily cowash but limit MT use to every two or three days. erplexed
> 
> What do ya'll think?



Hrrrm, that sucks. 

Have you tried applying the MT AFTER you co-wash? I'm thinking that might give it more time to soak into your scalp, so that there will be less to run down your strands the next morning? 

Otherwise - I'd say it really depends on you. How impatient are you? Do you like rollersets? If you like the idea of skipping the cowashes, doing DC's & rollersets, I'd definitely go for that option, personally, but I'm very impatient. 


*throws small tantrum* 

My herbs & stuff won't be here til the 9th! The *9th*, ya'll!!! *pouts* *sigh* *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## Bint Yusef

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm gonna have to back up off of the MT or change my regimen. erplexed
> 
> OK, so I have been applying MT every night (scalp only) and continuing with my daily cowash routine in the mornings. I think this is too much for my hair.
> 
> I cowashed this morning with a moisturizing conditioner and my hair feels extra protein-y again. I have a theory that the runoff from the daily MT application has been giving my strands too much protein. Some of my ends are starting to snap off again.
> 
> So I think I should either do this... Wear my hair in a rollerset, apply MT to the scalp nightly, and discontinue with the daily cowash. Instead, I will DC twice per week.
> 
> OR continue the daily cowash but limit MT use to every two or three days. erplexed
> 
> What do ya'll think?


 Try cowashing at night and then adding the MT at night. That means you go a longer time without washing and the MT has way more time to absorb. If you put MT on at night and wash in the morning that is less time it has to completely absorb.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

JustKiya said:


> Hrrrm, that sucks.
> 
> Have you tried applying the MT AFTER you co-wash? I'm thinking that might give it more time to soak into your scalp, so that there will be less to run down your strands the next morning?
> 
> Otherwise - I'd say it really depends on you. How impatient are you? Do you like rollersets? If you like the idea of skipping the cowashes, doing DC's & rollersets, I'd definitely go for that option, personally, but I'm very impatient.
> 
> 
> *throws small tantrum*
> 
> My herbs & stuff won't be here til the 9th! The *9th*, ya'll!!! *pouts* *sigh* *taps foot impatiently*



I think I'm gonna play it safe for the time being and get out of my lazy streak. After I get my hair back up to optimal moisture, then I'll try cowashing and applying MT after.

ETA: Thanks too Bint!


----------



## Luscious850

YAY!! Im so excited I can finally post my pictures.
I just installed my sew in last week and these are my week 1 progress pictures:http://public.fotki.com/Luscious850/my-2008-hair-journey/mega-tek/
pw is itworks.


----------



## Platinum

Luscious850 said:


> YAY!! Im so excited I can finally post my pictures.
> I just installed my sew in last week and these are my week 1 progress pictures:http://public.fotki.com/Luscious850/my-2008-hair-journey/mega-tek/
> pw is itworks.


 

Great progress for a week!


----------



## cupcakes

i think the shedding is finally slowing down YAy! im keeping my fingers crossed. on another note i have about an inch of ng from the OCT and 2.5 inches of underproseced ng from my last self relaxing attempt. I will probally get a touchup/corrective next week maybe, and ill post pix... or should i wait for our next check in?


----------



## KnottyGurl

Alrighty ladies! My Mega Tek Rebuilder still hasn't shown up, so I had to get proactive (watch it come tomorrow). I just found out that there's a store 10 miles from me that sell it, so I went and bought the Mega Tek Rebuilder and Creme Conditioner Rinse. I'm soooo happy! I also went and purchased some vitamin e oil and castor oil. 

And wouldn't you know it: They had the the WHOLE M-T-G product line, and cheaper too! Too bad I'm not using it anymore

But anyway, I'm about to wash, condition and get my mega-sag on! Now all I need is a digital camera, so I can take pictures. I'm on it.


----------



## mnemosyne

Bint Yusef said:


> Try cowashing at night and then adding the MT at night. That means you go a longer time without washing and the MT has way more time to absorb. If you put MT on at night and wash in the morning that is less time it has to completely absorb.



I cowash daily and add my MT mixture to my scalp right after I spray my leave-in. It works for me.


----------



## Platinum

GeechyGurl said:


> Alrighty ladies! My Mega Tek Rebuilder still hasn't shown up, so I had to get proactive (watch it come tomorrow). I just found out that there's a store 10 miles from me that sell it, so I went and bought the Mega Tek Rebuilder and Creme Conditioner Rinse. I'm soooo happy! I also went and purchased some vitamin e oil and castor oil.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it: They had the the WHOLE M-T-G product line, and cheaper too! Too bad I'm not using it anymore
> 
> But anyway, I'm about to wash, condition and get my mega-sag on! Now all I need is a digital camera, so I can take pictures. I'm on it.


 


I'm realy cracking up at your siggy!


----------



## KnottyGurl

You can blame FlowerHair for starting that....



Platinum said:


> I'm realy cracking up at your siggy!


----------



## JustKiya

GeechyGurl said:


> Now all I need is a digital camera, so I can take pictures. I'm on it.





Platinum said:


> I'm realy cracking up at your siggy!



 

GG - I'm forreal thinking someone might need to revoke your Photoshop license. 

   

That siggy ain't RIGHT!


----------



## pureebony

Hey ladies I got my mega-tek rebuilder, and starting from next 2 weeks I will be using it on my scalp only added with a few oils.

I am finally going to take these braids out and get on with the growth-yeah baby...but I must admit I am having detachment issues with delouise growth elixir IT SMELLS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Hey guys just checking in!  I finally got settled into LA (just moved from NYC) so I don't have a computer or anything hooked up yet.  I get my LHCF fix by way of my Blackberry, so pardon any spacing errors in my messages (not sure if this thing double spaces right).  Lol

So I decided to focus my MT on applying to just my nape first.  My crown and the rest of my hair grows OUT OF CONTROL like weeds.  But my nape is slow to catch up.  Its growing but is about an inch or inch and a half shorter than the rest of my locs.  Shrinkage from a two and a half month stretch doesn't help either.  So I co-wash daily; first I do a rinse with MT on the length of my hair and scalp before I co-wash w/ organix.  After I apply my leave-ins, I part the hair at my nape and apply the MT there daily.  Then I do either a twistout or flexirod set.  

So that's going to be my routine til the end of August.  Hoping to make up that inch or more by then.  After that, I'm going to go back to doing my whole head.


----------



## Aggie

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> at highlighted.
> Put some in a bottle and charge her for it. Does she have a job? Maybe she can order her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I need to charge for she's already used but I think I'll make buy her own MT.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aggie

song_of_serenity said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When her hair starts a-shedding she'll learn!*
> I was tempted to send my sister a mix but I know she won't keep up with the garlic poo/pills/DC. She doesn't really put much into caring her hair. I sent her the rest of my MN instead.
> ~*Janelle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know right.
Click to expand...


----------



## PinkPebbles

GeechyGurl said:


> Alrighty ladies! My Mega Tek Rebuilder still hasn't shown up, so I had to get proactive (watch it come tomorrow). I just found out that there's a store 10 miles from me that sell it, so I went and bought the Mega Tek Rebuilder and Creme Conditioner Rinse. I'm soooo happy! I also went and purchased some vitamin e oil and castor oil.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it: They had the the WHOLE M-T-G product line, and cheaper too! Too bad I'm not using it anymore
> 
> But anyway, I'm about to wash, condition and get my mega-sag on! Now all I need is a digital camera, so I can take pictures. I'm on it.


 

Girly, I went there yesterday! The sales clerk helped me locate the MT, she was very nice so I asked her what did "equine" meant on the bottle. She said well this product is for horses...I said I know...lol. At that point I was like thanks for your help...you can leave now bye. I didn't want her in my business...lol.  And yes I saw the MTG product line too for the first time!

I'm going to see how the MT reacts to my scalp and hair before I officially join the challenge.


----------



## KnottyGurl

You are crazyI know that's right. I didn't even ask for help. I didn't want them to start asking me questions about horses, what kind of horse is it, how long have you had it. I had my lie ready though. I was gonna say, "Ummm, I'm buying this for a friend who has a horse and I don't know anything about it." I was ready for 'em.



PinkPebbles said:


> Girly, I went there yesterday! The sales clerk helped me locate the MT, she was very nice so I asked her what does "equine" meant on the bottle. She said well this product is for horses...I said I know...lol. *At that point I was like thanks for your help...you can leave now bye. I didn't want her in my business...lol*.  And yes I saw the MTG product line too for the first time!
> 
> I'm going to see how the MT reacts to my scalp and hair before I officially join the challenge.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Aggie said:


> gorgeoushair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, will any of you ladies share your MT with anyone OTHER THAN US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL, NO!! Not even with ya'll long-haired heffas!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## PinkPebbles

GeechyGurl said:


> You are crazy*I know that's right. I didn't even ask for help. I didn't want them to start asking me questions about horses, what kind of horse is it, how long have you had it. I had my lie ready though.* I was gonna say, "Ummm, I'm buying this for a friend who has a horse and I don't know anything about it." I was ready for 'em.


 


....You are killin me over here...LOL.


----------



## Aggie

Deleted Post


----------



## Aggie

Serenity_Peace said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELL, NO!! Not even with ya'll long-haired heffas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gurl I know what you mean SP.
Click to expand...


----------



## username12

*singing* I got the itchies!!  Woo woo!!  Woo woo!!!
:woohoo2:

I've been using MT for only 3 days


----------



## plastic

hey everyone, has anyone been using MT or OCT for more than 4 months and has gotten consistent results ? Or does the growth taper off ? Or you havent tried it because you dont want your scalp to be used to the product so you switch up ?

Also what colour is MT ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JustKiya

plastic said:


> hey everyone, has anyone been using MT or OCT for more than 4 months and has gotten consistent results ? Or does the growth taper off ? Or you havent tried it because you dont want your scalp to be used to the product so you switch up ?
> 
> Also what colour is MT ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I think sareca and VWVixxen are the main ones who have been using it for extended periods - most of us just picked this up in March, right? 

MT is white, conditioner white.


----------



## january noir

plastic said:


> hey everyone, has anyone been using MT or OCT for more than 4 months and has gotten consistent results ? Or does the growth taper off ?


 
Listen to Dallas Van Kempen's,  president of DC Labs, testimonial on the Ovation website.  He said his hair stopped thickening up and improving after a year of use.
http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials8.htm


----------



## sareca

I saw that.. he also said he hasn't lost any hair (besides normal shedding) in 10 years. If he started balding at 23 he should be completely bald by now.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> Listen to Dallas Van Kempen's,  president of DC Labs, testimonial on the Ovation website.  He said his hair stopped thickening up and improving after a year of use.
> http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials8.htm



I really need to watch those testimonials at some point.... videos make me impatient....


----------



## plastic

JustKiya said:


> I think sareca and VWVixxen are the main ones who have been using it for extended periods - most of us just picked this up in March, right?
> 
> MT is white, conditioner white.



thanks again Kiya



january noir said:


> Listen to Dallas Van Kempen's,  president of DC Labs, testimonial on the Ovation website.  He said his hair stopped thickening up and improving after a year of use.
> http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials8.htm



So does that mean you are going to use yours continuously without taking breaks ?


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> I saw that.. he also said he hasn't lost any hair (besides normal shedding) in 10 years. If he started balding at 23 he should be completely bald by now.


  I know.  Isn't that awesome!  Ovation is my product for life!


----------



## long2short2_?

i started using MT on sunday. there's no way i could possibly have any growth just after 4 applications?? it hasnt even been a week, why do i feel growth???


----------



## january noir

plastic said:


> So does that mean you are going to use yours continuously without taking breaks ?


 
Yes, I plan to as long as I can afford to! 

I was using the system daily or every other day, but now that my hair has improved so much, I alternate my Ovation with my Chaz Dean WEN.

Ovation  Maximizing System I use 2x per week and the WEN 1-2x per week

WEN has been very good for my hair too...


----------



## caribgirl

PinkPebbles said:


> Girly, I went there yesterday! The sales clerk helped me locate the MT, she was very nice *so I asked her what did "equine" meant on the bottle. She said well this product is for horses...I said I know...lol. At that point I was like thanks for your help...you can leave now bye. *I didn't want her in my business...lol.  And yes I saw the MTG product line too for the first time!
> 
> I'm going to see how the MT reacts to my scalp and hair before I officially join the challenge.



Tell me why did this make me die laughing!!


----------



## caribgirl

Ok ladies,

Today makes 3weeks of using MT (scalp only nightly -only after applying a leave in to my entire hair) and the ng is attacking my scalp . 
I was already 10 wks post when I started but I was in total control of my hair, seriously. I was even thinking that I would do an indefinite stretch until , whenever. Well, oh no, I won't be stretching indefinitely- I will  definitely be relaxing in 2 weeks!!!! My ng is soft yet strangely enough it is out of control- I don't know how to explain the situation erplexed.

Anyway, I used the home grown steam treatment and the Redken real control mask this evening and followed with a rollerset and I am loving my hair today- the thickness is incredible!!! Not sure about the length because the ng is so unpredictable. After my relaxer on the 15th, I will post pics and I just can't wait .


----------



## caribgirl

long2short2_? said:


> i started using MT on sunday. there's no way i could possibly have any growth just after 4 applications?? it hasnt even been a week, why do i feel growth???



Because you are getting growth- perhaps 1/4 inch a week !! Congrats





january noir said:


> Yes, I plan to as long as I can afford to!
> 
> I was using the system daily or every other day, but now that my hair has improved so much, I alternate my Ovation with my Chaz Dean WEN.
> 
> Ovation  Maximizing System I use 2x per week and the WEN 1-2x per week
> 
> WEN has been very good for my hair too...



Good for you, JN!! Isn't it great when we know what works for our hair !!!


----------



## Platinum

I started using MT, concentrating mostly on my nape. This is no lie, within a few hours, my scalp started itching! I really hope this works! I haven't noticed any shedding because I shampoo with Garlic Shampoo, then CON (green and white). I'm thinking about getting the garlic capsules as well.


----------



## caribgirl

Platinum said:


> I started using MT, concentrating mostly on my nape. This is no lie, within a few hours, my scalp started itching! I* really hope this works! I haven't noticed any shedding because I shampoo with Garlic Shampoo, then CON (green and white).* I'm thinking about getting the garlic capsules as well.



I use the same poo regimen - 2x a week since using the MT and I have minimal shedding .

Yup, the itchies will sneak up on you like- BAM!!!


----------



## Aquafina

My ng is sooo thick. My hair is soft yes, but parting is crazy. I have to *immediately* apply MT after co-washing.


----------



## Aggie

Whoa....no posts tonight. Where's everybody? Anyhoo, I will not be putting my MT on tonight because I just DC'ed my hair and I haven't yet washed it out and probably will not coz I'm too tired now anyway. So I'll talk to you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## JustKiya

My hair is actually still wet from last nights overnight DC - I just parted it and put it in smaller flat twists, so it will dry, then I'll most likely MT before I go to bed tonight - it sucks that I skipped last night as it is.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> My hair is actually still wet from last nights overnight DC - I just parted it and put it in smaller flat twists, so it will dry, then I'll most likely MT before I go to bed tonight - it sucks that I skipped last night as it is.


 
Oh no JK, you can't skip 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm here, ladies.  I'm getting ready to massage my scalp now....ahhhhh!

Love OCT and MT....the stuff is the truth!

Keep it growing, ladies!


----------



## SelfStyled

caribgirl said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> Today makes 3weeks of using MT (scalp only nightly -only after applying a leave in to my entire hair) and the ng is attacking my scalp .
> I was already 10 wks post when I started but I was in total control of my hair, seriously. I was even thinking that I would do an indefinite stretch until , whenever. Well, oh no, I won't be stretching indefinitely- I will definitely be relaxing in 2 weeks!!!! My ng is soft yet strangely enough it is out of control- I don't know how to explain the situation erplexed.
> 
> Anyway, I used the home grown steam treatment and the Redken real control mask this evening and followed with a rollerset and I am loving my hair today- the thickness is incredible!!! Not sure about the length because the ng is so unpredictable. After my relaxer on the 15th, I will post pics and I just can't wait .


  I am so happy this is working for you, just like I told Tsmith, sometimes I think its better when you wait untill you are into the stretch, cause the ng quickly gets outta control.


----------



## caribgirl

SelfStyled said:


> I am so happy this is working for you, just like I told Tsmith, sometimes I think its better when you wait untill you are into the stretch, cause the ng quickly gets outta control.



It really does!!! It is so interesting to see how the thickness increases, SS. How is your MT journey coming along?


----------



## PuffyBrown

SelfStyled said:


> I am so happy this is working for you, just like I told Tsmith, sometimes I think its better when you wait untill you are into the stretch, cause the ng quickly gets outta control.


 

so so true. I have a TWA coming up. I cant get my
touch up until next weekend. I am going to keep putting it on though.


----------



## KnottyGurl

I just received my Eqyss Avocado Mist. Man does it smell gooooooooOOOOd. I soaked my hair down and put more cell rebuilder on my scalp. I'll probably wash my hair tomorrow after I get up *cough*late*cough, cough*. So far though, my hair is so moist and smooth. I do think I put too much vitamin e and castor oil in the mixture though. When I make my next batch, I'm going to consult the mixture thread. 

I'm just checking in for now. Thanks ladies!


----------



## EOAA

Hi ladies newbie here, I started my MT 2days ago.Everythings fine so far,I hope I have the growth you ladies are receiving, I have neck length hair and also thin,If the MT dont do nothing else I hope it thicken it up for me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tangela said:


> Hi ladies newbie here, I started my MT 2days ago.Everythings fine so far,I hope I have the growth you ladies are receiving, I have neck length hair and also thin,If the MT dont do nothing else I hope it thicken it up for me.


 
Your hair will get thick with MT.  Stay consistent and you will see the change  Also, read the original thread (on the first page of this thread, you will find the link) ...it will be very, very helpful for you.


----------



## EOAA

Thank you *Nice and Wavy*, your progress and pics inspired me a great deal


----------



## song_of_serenity

Wow! This stuff is the TRUTH!! Look at my newgrowth!! I am one month 5 days post relaxer. I never get this much growth. I've been on MT since June 18th so that's two weeks, two days. Look!!

Could it BE? I never get this fast of growth. I'm barely one month post relaxer, and usually by 6 weeks in that's when I start to feel the little waves at the roots. Two months in, then I really need a relaxer! I wondered why my hair was looking shorter and shorter and yet no breakage. The shrinkage is really coming! WOO HOO!! I think this, plus the frequent washing has really boosted my growth!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## EOAA

You grow girl ,thats  amazing. I love to see the proof in the pics. congrats!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity

tangela said:


> You grow girl ,thats  amazing. I love to see the proof in the pics. congrats!!!


Thank you! I knew I kept sticking my fingers in there and it's like "Welcome to the jungle" ALREADY...but to actually SEE proof is like WOAH!  I'm so happy! I have exactly another month to this day to go! At this rate...I shudder!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## EOAA

song_of_serenity said:


> Thank you! I knew I kept sticking my fingers in there and it's like "Welcome to the jungle" ALREADY...but to actually SEE proof is like WOAH!  I'm so happy!
> ~*Janelle~*


 

Whats ur regime girl Im still new to this?


----------



## song_of_serenity

tangela said:


> Whats ur regime girl Im still new to this?


I'm not as good to my hair as I should be.  I'm part of the Deep condition for growth challenge, (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227159)  so I make it a point to deep condition twice a week. 

Since I started MT ( 1 oz olive oil/1 oz castor oil, 2 oz mega Tek) I use it on my scalp every night, and every 3 days, I wash with diluted garlic poo and deep condition with Alter Ego garlic. Then I put on the Mega Tek to my scalp and smooth my hair back and do a twisted pin up. I only let it down to apply the Mega Tek nightly and right back up it goes. I also moisturize nightly with Mane and Tail Castor or Olive oil creme and put a bit of olive oil to "seal" it in, twist it up, and tie it down with a scarf.

I've been horrible with my biotin and garlic pills. A week ago, a garlic pill got stuck in my throat and 3 days after I felt that stuck in your throat feeling. By then it was gone, but it seemed to have scratched going down. It's all better now, but that's what I get for not taking it with enough water.  I'm afraid to take them now, they're HUGE! Some days, I go under the water and just wash my hair with water alone when it's not a DC/wash day. When my hair feels dry, I "baggy with a small plastic bag. I just add my hair cream, oil oil to seal and put the baggy on. My hair is so moist the next day!

Hope that helps. A great helper to me has been Aggie.  
~*Janelle~*


----------



## EOAA

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm not as good to my hair as I should be.  I'm part of the Deep condition for growth challenge, (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227159) so I make it a point to deep condition twice a week.
> 
> Since I started MT ( 1 oz olive oil/1 oz castor oil, 2 oz mega Tek) I use it on my scalp every night, and every 3 days, I wash with diluted garlic poo and deep condition with Alter Ego garlic. Then I put on the Mega Tek to my scalp and smooth my hair back and do a twisted pin up. I only let it down to apply the Mega Tek nightly and right back up it goes. I also moisturize nightly with Mane and Tail Castor or Olive oil creme and put a bit of olive oil to "seal" it in, twist it up, and tie it down with a scarf.
> 
> I've been horrible with my biotin and garlic pills. A week ago, a garlic pill got stuck in my throat and 3 days after I felt that stuck in your throat feeling. By then it was gone, but it seemed to have scratched going down. It's all better now, but that's what I get for not taking it with enough water.  I'm afraid to take them now, they're HUGE! Some days, I go under the water and just wash my hair with water alone when it's not a DC/wash day. When my hair feels dry, I "baggy with a small plastic bag. I just add my hair cream, oil oil to seal and put the baggy on. My hair is so moist the next day!
> 
> Hope that helps. A great helper to me has been Aggie.
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Thanks alot girl, BTW ur hair is beautiful


----------



## song_of_serenity

tangela said:


> Thanks alot girl, BTW ur hair is beautiful


You're welcome! *blush* And thank you! It's no where close to where I want to be, but I'm learning so much from the knowledge here! Oh! WELCOME to the boards by the way! I invite you to get a fotki to document your progress. I started a year and a few months ago and if I didn't get one, I would SWEAR I had no progress! It's good to look back on, see where you came from, what worked, what didn't. Enjoy your stay here!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## EOAA

song_of_serenity said:


> You're welcome! *blush* And thank you! It's no where close to where I want to be, but I'm learning so much from the knowledge here! Oh! WELCOME to the boards by the way! I invite you to get a fotki to document your progress. I started a year and a few months ago and if I didn't get one, I would SWEAR I had no progress! It's good to look back on, see where you came from, what worked, what didn't. Enjoy your stay here!
> ~*Janelle~*


 

Thanks for the welcome!! Im in the process of getting a dig.cam.or I may just have to use my cam. phone. I know what you mean , its definitly in the works. I love this site Im just mad I havent subcribed sooner. my hair proberly would have been where u r now. (call me corny, but i just love these smilies,)


----------



## PinkPebbles

SelfStyled said:


> I am so happy this is working for you, just like I told Tsmith, *sometimes I think its better when you wait untill you are into the stretch, cause the ng quickly gets outta control.*


 
I received a relaxer touch-up last week and I contemplated if I should start my MT 3 weeks post relaxer...after reading the bolded I think that would be best for me!


----------



## long2short2_?

So. . . my sis wants to use my MTerplexed i tried to discourage her, told her it caused shedding. she wants to use it while she's in braids like me. 



I DONT WANT HER USING MY MT!!

idk why she just won't use my BT


----------



## CurliDiva

long2short2_? said:


> So. . . my sis wants to use my MTerplexed i tried to discourage her, told her it caused shedding. she wants to use it while she's in braids like me.
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT WANT HER USING MY MT!!
> 
> idk why she just won't use my BT


 
Buy her her own (or hide your) bottle!


----------



## long2short2_?

CurliDiva said:


> Buy her her own (or hide your) bottle!



im gonna be very wrong for saying this, but i dont want her hair to get longer than mine. ever since i started my hair journey we've been in competition to see who's hair would be the longest. Her hair grows faster than mine with no help and she's always on average had longer hair than me. she just got a cut from almost full APL to the bottom of her neck!! so i dont want her to catch up so quickly


----------



## JustKiya

Hey, *AGGIE*!!! 

What's the pink lettered Premier bottle in your siggy? I recognize everything else - I assume the big bottle is the Premier shampoo?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

long2short2_? said:


> im gonna be very wrong for saying this, but i dont want her hair to get longer than mine. ever since i started my hair journey we've been in competition to see who's hair would be the longest. Her hair grows faster than mine with no help and she's always on average had longer hair than me. she just got a cut from almost full APL to the bottom of her neck!! so i dont want her to catch up so quickly


 


 wow erplexed don't be mean


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Hey, *AGGIE*!!!
> 
> What's the pink lettered Premier bottle in your siggy? I recognize everything else - I assume the big bottle is the Premier shampoo?


 
Girl JK that's the actual pet poo that I gave away to a friend of mine who has a dog. It's so funny I was comfortable with putting the premier horse poo on my hair but not this "pet" poo . I don' know why I had such a hang up with it. Any way, I no longer have that one. I bought the premier poo soon after realizing that I bought the wrong one.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> Girl JK that's the actual pet poo that I gave away to a friend of mine who has a dog. It's so funny I was comfortable with putting the premier horse poo on my hair but not this "pet" poo . I don' know why I had such a hang up with it. Any way, I no longer have that one. I bought the premier poo soon after realizing that I bought the wrong one.



*crackin up!!* 

Ahhh, okay, gotcha, gotcha. 

We all gotta draw the line _somewhere_.


----------



## AngieB

I love the Premier Shampoo!! And I love my hair today...Tomorrow my co-workers will discover I actually have HAIR! It has not been seen since last year except in my Signature ponytail.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

WOW is right...your growth is amazing.  Good for you, girl.  Keep up the great work.

HHG



song_of_serenity said:


> Wow! This stuff is the TRUTH!! Look at my newgrowth!! I am one month 5 days post relaxer. I never get this much growth. I've been on MT since June 18th so that's two weeks, two days. Look!!
> 
> Could it BE? I never get this fast of growth. I'm barely one month post relaxer, and usually by 6 weeks in that's when I start to feel the little waves at the roots. Two months in, then I really need a relaxer! I wondered why my hair was looking shorter and shorter and yet no breakage. The shrinkage is really coming! WOO HOO!! I think this, plus the frequent washing has really boosted my growth!!
> ~*Janelle~*


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I have updates!

I started OCT at the beginning of May and this is was taken toward the end of June. I got about 1.5 inches maybe more (I didnt measure). My back was arched funny in the first pic so its hard to see the difference but I'm happy. Just wanted to share. 

ETA: I trimmed about .5 inch too! So I guess I got more length then this....


----------



## sareca

Awesome progress prettyfaceANB!

I already posted these in the PICS thread but here they are again...





 2008

Here's my growth from this time last year...


----------



## JustKiya

Awesome progress, PrettyfaceANB - that's really nice! It looks like it's gotten thicker, too.... ??


----------



## PuffyBrown

Good Work!  PrettyfaceANB  I am getting so excited looking at all these results!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Thank You! It did get a bit thicker but the henna may have something to do with that. Gotta love that HIN treatment! I hope to reach BSL early by my Birthday, November, with OCT. To be continued. 



Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Good Work! PrettyfaceANB I am getting so excited looking at all these results!


 


JustKiya said:


> Awesome progress, PrettyfaceANB - that's really nice! It looks like it's gotten thicker, too.... ??


 


sareca said:


> Awesome progress prettyfaceANB!
> 
> I already posted these in the PICS thread but here they are again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> Here's my growth from this time last year...


----------



## JustKiya

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank You! *It did get a bit thicker but the henna may have something to do with that. Gotta love that HIN treatment!* I hope to reach BSL early by my Birthday, November, with OCT. To be continued.



I thought it looked darker too, but I thought that was just the lighting. 

Oooohweee!! You ladies and your gorgeous blueblack hair is SO tempting. Tempting. TEMPTING.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

prettyfaceANB said:


> I have updates!
> 
> I started OCT at the beginning of May and this is was taken toward the end of June. I got about 1.5 inches maybe more (I didnt measure). My back was arched funny in the first pic so its hard to see the difference but I'm happy. Just wanted to share.
> 
> ETA: I trimmed about .5 inch too! So I guess I got more length then this....


 

looking good  it definitely got thicker


----------



## plastic

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank You! It did get a bit thicker but the henna may have something to do with that. Gotta love that HIN treatment! I hope to reach BSL early by my Birthday, November, with OCT. To be continued.



*MT lurker coming out of hiding for 20 secs* Great progress, im trying to get to BSL by my bday too .. which is two days before yours. Hope you make it !!!


shout out to JustKiya ... thanks again SWEETIEEEE !!!!

*back in lurkmode*


----------



## Aggie

Ver nice growth and progress PrettyFaceANB.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I need to find a place to get a good laugh...I hope ya'll don't mind that I do it here....

Ok...I feel better, thanks!


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I need to find a place to get a good laugh...I hope ya'll don't mind that I do it here....
> 
> Ok...I feel better, thanks!


 
I feel the same way . HOO!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> I feel the same way . HOO!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

I have a question for the ladies using this product...

I accidentally cut one section of my hair too short when I BC'd last year. I would like to use something like this to maybe make that side grow faster and see if I can finally have even hair  without cutting my hair. How many inches of new growth did you get while using the product? Thanks!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> I have a question for the ladies using this product...
> 
> I accidentally cut one section of my hair too short when I BC'd last year. I would like to use something like this to maybe make that side grow faster and see if I can finally have even hair  without cutting my hair. How many inches of new growth did you get while using the product? Thanks!


 
From March to June I got 3 1/4 inches.

HTH


----------



## BostonMaria

N&W  Are you serious?!!!!!!!
OK there goes my next paycheck! LMAO Thanks for the quick response!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> N&W  Are you serious?!!!!!!!
> OK there goes my next paycheck! LMAO Thanks for the quick response!!!!


 
Yes, my dear...here are some pics for you to see:







This pic is from the end of April





This pic was taken in May (around the 18th)





This picture I had a domincan blowout done a few days before.  The other two pics are from when I did my own hair.  Oh, how I wish I could get it the way they do....


----------



## caribgirl

tangela said:


> Hi ladies newbie here, I started my MT 2days ago.Everythings fine so far,I hope I have the growth you ladies are receiving, I have neck length hair and also thin,If the MT dont do nothing else I hope it thicken it up for me.



Don't worry about the thickness- that will def happen!!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## caribgirl

song_of_serenity said:


> Wow! This stuff is the TRUTH!! Look at my newgrowth!! I am one month 5 days post relaxer. I never get this much growth. I've been on MT since June 18th so that's two weeks, two days. Look!!
> 
> Could it BE? I never get this fast of growth. I'm barely one month post relaxer, and usually by 6 weeks in that's when I start to feel the little waves at the roots. Two months in, then I really need a relaxer! I wondered why my hair was looking shorter and shorter and yet no breakage. The shrinkage is really coming! WOO HOO!! I think this, plus the frequent washing has really boosted my growth!!
> ~*Janelle~*



Congrats!!!!! Look at that growth!!


----------



## sareca

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, my dear...here are some pics for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is from the end of April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken in May (around the 18th)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture I had a domincan blowout done a few days before.  The other two pics are from when I did my own hair.  Oh, how I wish I could get it the way they do....



I never get tired of seeing your progress pics... *sigh* beautiful and validating...


----------



## caribgirl

prettyfaceANB said:


> I have updates!
> 
> I started OCT at the beginning of May and this is was taken toward the end of June. I got about 1.5 inches maybe more (I didnt measure). My back was arched funny in the first pic so its hard to see the difference but I'm happy. Just wanted to share.
> 
> ETA: I trimmed about .5 inch too! So I guess I got more length then this....



WOW!!!!!!! I'm sure it is longer too- You have shrinkage which is so unpredictable !! Congrats!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sareca said:


> I never get tired of seeing your progress pics... *sigh* beautiful and validating...


 
Thank you sareca.  You most certainly are my inspiration


----------



## caribgirl

sareca said:


> I never get tired of seeing your progress pics... *sigh* beautiful and validating...



I so agree! Just makes me want to grab my MT and reapply and re-massage!

Love seeing yours too, Sareca!


----------



## leona2025

I'm contemplating cutting my hair. I have some really ugly looking ends. They aren't damaged or split just ugly and a little dry. I have been leaving Dpr 11 on the ends and they are getting better. I originally wanted to wait until I was 2 inches past my goal of bsl or mbl. I'm scared that if I got to the salon they are gonna want to cut more than I want. At my current length can anyone guess at how soon I can hope to have bsl or mbl?


----------



## EOAA

caribgirl said:


> Don't worry about the thickness- that will def happen!!! Welcome aboard!


 

Thanks *caribgirl* !!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Just popping in to say I LOVE seeing all the progress pics, it makes me so happy to watch everyone's hair grow and thrive!    And mine continues to do the same.

O.k., carry on, my emotional moment is over.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

WomanlyCharm said:


> Just popping in to say I LOVE seeing all the progress pics, it makes me so happy to watch everyone's hair grow and thrive!  And mine continues to do the same.
> 
> O.k., carry on, my emotional moment is over.


 
Awww...thanks girl.  It makes me happy too to see others having such great growth with it and those whose hair is getting healthier, like yours.

You are hysterical......


----------



## long2short2_?

Mega Tek is definitly the truth. It's almost been a week since i've started and i've got about a 1/4in in my crown area. everywhere else is less though. but still pretty good for a week. no pics until the end of july.


----------



## SelfStyled

song_of_serenity said:


> Wow! This stuff is the TRUTH!! Look at my newgrowth!! I am one month 5 days post relaxer. I never get this much growth. I've been on MT since June 18th so that's two weeks, two days. Look!!
> 
> Could it BE? I never get this fast of growth. I'm barely one month post relaxer, and usually by 6 weeks in that's when I start to feel the little waves at the roots. Two months in, then I really need a relaxer! I wondered why my hair was looking shorter and shorter and yet no breakage. The shrinkage is really coming! WOO HOO!! I think this, plus the frequent washing has really boosted my growth!!
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Wow that is great for only 2 weeks.



prettyfaceANB said:


> I have updates!
> 
> I started OCT at the beginning of May and this is was taken toward the end of June. I got about 1.5 inches maybe more (I didnt measure). My back was arched funny in the first pic so its hard to see the difference but I'm happy. Just wanted to share.
> 
> ETA: I trimmed about .5 inch too! So I guess I got more length then this....


 

You have had great growth too.  And Justkiya is right it does look  thicker.  I love the black color.  You really are making me want to revisit HIN.  What is your OCT regimen?


----------



## jamaicalovely

Great job ladies....I'm watching yah.   I created my MT folder on my fotki to track my progress.   I will reveal sometime in Sept.   But if I see significant progress I'll share earlier.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

jamaicalovely said:


> Great job ladies....I'm watching yah. I created my MT folder on my fotki to track my progress. I will reveal sometime in Sept. But if I see significant progress I'll share earlier.


 
Oh, you will see progress and you will share early....guaranteed!


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Great progress ladies!  So inspirational indeed.  In fact I ran to my MT mixture this morning since I forgot to apply it last night (bad Roxie, bad bad). 

In any case, things are good here.  I'm not keeping close track of measuring just yet.  I've been using it for about a week I guess.  What I will say is that my nape feels like its finally catching up to the rest of my hair.  I've been focusing my application directly to that area for a while.  As I mentioned it is a little shorter than the rest of my hair by about an inch or so, *is that normal?*

I straightened my hair Thursday and took some pics (blowout/quick flat iron - left me with SILKY swanging hair, yum), and my hair seemed to be a little more even back there *shock*.  I was contemplating a cut to even things but I realize now it won't be neccessary.  I will say this though, my hair is getting long enough to flip around like the girls in the sun silk commercial, lol.  Well not THAT long but my hair is now past my shoulders!  I'm so happy.  I think at this rate, I'll be about within an inch of APL by touch up time (August 30 - my bday).  I'll also be @ 18 weeks post relaxer then.  My longest stretch!

I don't have my computer up and running yet (still on the Blackberry), but once I do, I will share!


----------



## KPH

how long after a touch-up are you ladies using your oct/mt?


----------



## Dubois007

I used mine the next day


----------



## Bint Yusef

Ive got to find a good way to see progress. I think I might dye the roots on one section of my hair.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

foxieroxienyc said:


> Great progress ladies!  So inspirational indeed.  In fact I ran to my MT mixture this morning since I forgot to apply it last night (bad Roxie, bad bad).
> 
> In any case, things are good here.  I'm not keeping close track of measuring just yet.  I've been using it for about a week I guess.  What I will say is that my nape feels like its finally catching up to the rest of my hair.  I've been focusing my application directly to that area for a while.  As I mentioned it is a little shorter than the rest of my hair by about an inch or so, *is that normal?*
> 
> I straightened my hair Thursday and took some pics (blowout/quick flat iron - left me with SILKY swanging hair, yum), and my hair seemed to be a little more even back there *shock*.  I was contemplating a cut to even things but I realize now it won't be neccessary.  I will say this though, my hair is getting long enough to flip around like the girls in the sun silk commercial, lol.  Well not THAT long but my hair is now past my shoulders!  I'm so happy.  I think at this rate, I'll be about within an inch of APL by touch up time (August 30 - my bday).  I'll also be @ 18 weeks post relaxer then.  My longest stretch!
> 
> I don't have my computer up and running yet (still on the Blackberry), but once I do, I will share!



Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## JustKiya

Bint Yusef said:


> Ive got to find a good way to see progress. I think I might dye the roots on one section of my hair.



 

As long as you use something peroxide free (don't want that section breaking off for no reason!) that's not a bad idea! What's your natural hair color?


----------



## Bint Yusef

JustKiya said:


> As long as you use something peroxide free (don't want that section breaking off for no reason!) that's not a bad idea! What's your natural hair color?


Brown with a few blondish streaks/patches.


----------



## january noir

Dubois007 said:


> I used mine the next day


 
I did too.  And the day before.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Bint Yusef said:


> Ive got to find a good way to see progress. I think I might dye the roots on one section of my hair.


 
Since I'm natural too, the only way that I see the progress is to straighten your hair.   I straightened it once a month and took a pic, just so that I could see the results.  I tried to do it while curly....wasn't working much for me, probably because I don't do twists, which will give you an idea i'm sure.

So, get a blowout from a DS and then take a pic.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I can't wait until you show your updates...



foxieroxienyc said:


> Great progress ladies! So inspirational indeed. In fact I ran to my MT mixture this morning since I forgot to apply it last night (bad Roxie, bad bad).
> 
> In any case, things are good here. I'm not keeping close track of measuring just yet. I've been using it for about a week I guess. What I will say is that my nape feels like its finally catching up to the rest of my hair. I've been focusing my application directly to that area for a while. As I mentioned it is a little shorter than the rest of my hair by about an inch or so, *is that normal?*
> 
> I straightened my hair Thursday and took some pics (blowout/quick flat iron - left me with SILKY swanging hair, yum), and my hair seemed to be a little more even back there *shock*. I was contemplating a cut to even things but I realize now it won't be neccessary. I will say this though, my hair is getting long enough to flip around like the girls in the sun silk commercial, lol. Well not THAT long but my hair is now past my shoulders! I'm so happy. I think at this rate, I'll be about within an inch of APL by touch up time (August 30 - my bday). I'll also be @ 18 weeks post relaxer then. My longest stretch!
> 
> I don't have my computer up and running yet (still on the Blackberry), but once I do, I will share!


----------



## JustKiya

Bint Yusef said:


> Brown with a few blondish streaks/patches.



Oh, yeah, you could easily go darker (or even henna!) and be able to see the difference, no problem. 

*sigh* I wish I had lighter hair, so often.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm so enjoying my journey with OCT and MT.  Even if my hair doesn't grow anymore from these growth aides (but, I know it will) I like that its making my hair much healthier and thicker than it ever has been before.  

I am also enjoying the journey with all of you who too are participating and using it...it makes using it that much more enjoyable!

Seeing all the progress with the pics are great too!  You ladies that are just beginning....you just continue to be consistent and you too will see much change taking place with your hair.

Just wanted to share with you all...you all are very special people!

Blessings to you, always!


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm so enjoying my journey with OCT and MT. Even if my hair doesn't grow anymore from these growth aides (but, I know it will) I like that its making my hair much healthier and thicker than it ever has been before.
> 
> I am also enjoying the journey with all of you who too are participating and using it...it makes using it that much more enjoyable!
> 
> Seeing all the progress with the pics are great too! You ladies that are just beginning....you just continue to be consistent and you too will see much change taking place with your hair.
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all...you all are very special people!
> 
> Blessings to you, always!


 
AWWWW!!! , this is so sweet Nice & Wavy. Thanks you so much for all the love and support you offer us too and you know that love is returned in a very big way. 

HUGS & KISSES!!! Have a blessed day.


----------



## Aggie

foxieroxienyc said:


> Great progress ladies! So inspirational indeed. In fact I ran to my MT mixture this morning since I forgot to apply it last night (bad Roxie, bad bad).
> 
> In any case, things are good here. I'm not keeping close track of measuring just yet. I've been using it for about a week I guess. What I will say is that my nape feels like its finally catching up to the rest of my hair. I've been focusing my application directly to that area for a while. As I mentioned it is a little shorter than the rest of my hair by about an inch or so, *is that normal?*
> 
> I straightened my hair Thursday and took some pics (blowout/quick flat iron - left me with SILKY swanging hair, yum), and my hair seemed to be a little more even back there *shock*. I was contemplating a cut to even things but I realize now it won't be neccessary. I will say this though, my hair is getting long enough to flip around like the girls in the sun silk commercial, lol. Well not THAT long but my hair is now past my shoulders! I'm so happy. I think at this rate, I'll be about within an inch of APL by touch up time (August 30 - my bday). I'll also be @ 18 weeks post relaxer then. My longest stretch!
> 
> I don't have my computer up and running yet (still on the Blackberry), but once I do, I will share!


 
Foxie, this is normal only if you wear your hair down a lot and it's constantly sweeping across your neck and shoulders. What is happening here is that because of the friction, your hair could very well be breaking off in those little pieces without you knowing it. Try to keep your hair off your neck, shoulders and clothes as much as possible to prevent friction breakage, okay? I believe it's safer to wear your hair down more often after you've passed APL without so much breakage. Does this make sense at all?


----------



## Aggie

KPH said:


> how long after a touch-up are you ladies using your oct/mt?


 
KPH I only wait about 3 days because I like to enjoy my relaxed hair for a couple of days without any other product in it however not so long that I miss out on a like a wholllllle weeks progress, that would be bad. I don't want you ladies leaving me too far behind you know.


----------



## SVT

I should be able to buy Mega Tek at a saddlery or tack shop, right? Just like I did the MTG?

I want to try this for shedding.


----------



## Aggie

SVT said:


> I should be able to buy Mega Tek at a saddlery or tack shop, right? Just like I did the MTG?
> 
> I want to try this for shedding.


 
Yes you should be able to find it but I think you misunderstand about the shedding. One of the things that happen with frequent MT usage is shedding. We use garlic supplements, poos, conditioners and treatments to curb the shedding.


----------



## KPH

Aggie said:


> KPH I only wait about 3 days because I like to enjoy my relaxed hair for a couple of days without any other product in it however not so long that I miss out on a like a wholllllle weeks progress, that would be bad. I don't want you ladies leaving me too far behind you know.


 

thanks aggie and the OP who answered, i was nervous but i bought some clips and that new redken mask in the purple jar ($12.95 wal-mart) so I will start tomorrow


----------



## Platinum

I'm looking for a good DC to use with MT but with all of this "protein-overload" talk  that I've read recently, I'm a little nervous to use what I already have. I have a few cholesterol condishes and a few ORS replenishing packs. Are these safe to use with MT or do you think this is too much protein?

TIA


----------



## bellezanegra826

Platinum said:


> I'm looking for a good DC to use with MT but with all of this "protein-overload" talk  that I've read recently, I'm a little nervous to use what I already have. I have a few cholesterol condishes and a few ORS replenishing packs. Are these safe to use with MT or do you think this is too much protein?
> 
> TIA



i think i read somewhere that ORS replenishing pack is a light protein so you might want to steer clear of that one


----------



## sareca

My scalp's sore. No itching or shedding but it's sore.  Oh I should clarify what I mean by sore... tender is probably a better word. I'm always tenderheaded for a few days after removing braids. That's what it feels like. It doesn't hurt like I've been cut or hit with bat. It's just tender like it's been braided for a long time.

ETA: I've been using MT for the last two weeks. With OCT I had awesome growth but my head was tender in the crown, itched and I had a lot of shedding.


----------



## explosiva9

Hey ladies. Just checking in to say hello. All is ok with me as I am adapting to my new life. I'm still applying the mt to my scalp nightly and my scalp is quite tender so I am as gentle as possible as I mega'sag my scalp but I can't do it for too long as it starts to hurt. My hair is about 2-3 inches from reaching bsl so I'm excited about that. My ultimate goal is waist length and I hope that by next year I'm there with the help of the mighty MT and u ladies.

Oh, Pantene came out with a new product to help with breakage and retain length. Has anyone tried it? I'm trying to find a great moisturizer with no protein. Help!

Gracias


----------



## BeautifulFlower

SelfStyled said:


> You have had great growth too. And Justkiya is right it does look thicker. I love the black color. You really are making me want to revisit HIN. What is your OCT regimen?


 
Nothing special. Apply at least 6 days a week to scalp. Normal daily moisturizing and sealing. I like to co-wash at least 5 days a week. One day during the week I apply OCT all over the hair. No heat for summer. Bun and go. Thats it!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Ok, I've been reading here that ladies are experiencing itching and soreness.   I've been using MT since Wednesday and haven't experienced any of this.   Does that mean it's not working?   Or will I experience the soreness and itchies after a few weeks. 

I diluted my MT with a little bit of water and mixed with oils and silk amino acids. FYI- I'm currently have a sew in.


----------



## january noir

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I've been reading here that ladies are experiencing itching and soreness.   I've been using MT since Wednesday and haven't experienced any of this.   Does that mean it's not working?   Or will I experience the soreness and itchies after a few weeks.
> 
> I diluted my MT with a little bit of water and mixed with oils and silk amino acids. FYI- I'm currently have a sew in.



I don't experience any of those things either.
Let's be happy.


----------



## JustKiya

Platinum said:


> I'm looking for a good DC to use with MT but with all of this "protein-overload" talk  that I've read recently, I'm a little nervous to use what I already have. I have a few cholesterol condishes and a few ORS replenishing packs. Are these safe to use with MT or do you think this is too much protein?
> 
> TIA



I'm not sure - I was thinking about this some more, and I think that there is a thread, around here somewhere (started by Sistaslick, I think) that details how you can determine if a DC is a 'protein' DC. 
Also, you can definitely listen to your hair - if it starts to act a little protein-rich after you use it, then you definitely know it's too much for your hair. 



jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I've been reading here that ladies are experiencing itching and soreness.   I've been using MT since Wednesday and haven't experienced any of this.   Does that mean it's not working?   Or will I experience the soreness and itchies after a few weeks.
> 
> I diluted my MT with a little bit of water and mixed with oils and silk amino acids. FYI- I'm currently have a sew in.



No, it doesn't mean that it's not working - someone who had great results never got the itchies/soreness - I don't remember who, though.

I just finished DC'ing my hair with a caramel treatment (I really need to do these more often! I'm thinking about doing them every weekend, and making my mid-week DC the 'easier' one. I can also sleep in the midweek one.  

I mega'sagged on a wet scalp, and now I'm letting it air dry in 8 fat braids.


----------



## KnottyGurl

I've been using mine since Wednesday and was wondering the same thing. I guess I'll just be happy about it like you and January Noir.



jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I've been reading here that ladies are experiencing itching and soreness. I've been using MT since Wednesday and haven't experienced any of this. Does that mean it's not working? Or will I experience the soreness and itchies after a few weeks.
> 
> I diluted my MT with a little bit of water and mixed with oils and silk amino acids. FYI- I'm currently have a sew in.


----------



## carletta

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I've been reading here that ladies are experiencing itching and soreness.   I've been using MT since Wednesday and haven't experienced any of this.   Does that mean it's not working?   Or will I experience the soreness and itchies after a few weeks.
> 
> I diluted my MT with a little bit of water and mixed with oils and silk amino acids. FYI- I'm currently have a sew in.





TRUST ME YOU WILL EXPERINCE IT !!!  Just give it a little time  

I started using my mega tek for the first time on  June 22, 08. I allready have new growth + itches + sore scalp


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am noticing the itchies now.
It was more pronounced today. I just washed my hair yesterday and I applied the MT last night. I have been itching my head all day...feels like I got the creepies....are you ladies washing your hair again when it starts itching?


----------



## JustKiya

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> I am noticing the itchies now.
> It was more pronounced today. I just washed my hair yesterday and I applied the MT last night. I have been itching my head all day...feels like I got the creepies....are you ladies washing your hair again when it starts itching?



I'm not. I've found though, that a quick scalp massage soothes the itchies like NOTHING else.


----------



## PuffyBrown

JustKiya said:


> I'm not. I've found though, that a quick scalp massage soothes the itchies like NOTHING else.


 
Oh..
I was trying not to touch my scalp because it started the tender feeling a couple of days ago and I didnt want to mess with it fearing the worse. I'll give it a try.


----------



## bellezanegra826

Do any of you guys that are experiencing the tenders/itchies have a virbrating hair brush? I wonder if using that brush would help with tenderness and/or  increase or stimulate growth. I would use my vibrating hair brush with my mega tek but it seems like the USPS/horseloverZ.com would rather sit on my products then send them to me so that I can use them.


----------



## PuffyBrown

bellezanegra826 said:


> Do any of you guys that are experiencing the tenders/itchies have a virbrating hair brush? I wonder if using that brush would help with tenderness and/or increase or stimulate growth. I would use my vibrating hair brush with my mega tek but it seems like the USPS/horseloverZ.com would rather sit on my products then send them to me so that I can use them.


 

humm...not sure if it'll be worth spending the money cause I just massaged my scalp for a few min like JK recommended and I can say that the itching has stopped and I do feel a difference in the tenderness because my blood is circulating.


----------



## JustKiya

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> humm...not sure if it'll be worth spending the money cause I just massaged my scalp for a few min like JK recommended and I can say that the itching has stopped and I do feel a difference in the tenderness because my blood is circulating.



 

Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## bellezanegra826

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> humm...not sure if it'll be worth spending the money cause I just massaged my scalp for a few min like JK recommended and I can say that the itching has stopped and I do feel a difference in the tenderness because my blood is circulating.



well my brush was only $5.00 but free massages beat out a $5.00 brush any day.


----------



## PuffyBrown

JustKiya said:


> Feels good, doesn't it?


 

yup

would feel better if I get somebody else to do it
for me.


----------



## bellezanegra826

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> yup
> 
> would feel better if I get somebody else to do it
> for me.



i'll massage your scalp if you give me your bottle of mega tek or oct


----------



## PuffyBrown

bellezanegra826 said:


> i'll massage your scalp if you give me your bottle of mega tek or oct


 

You still did not get yours? What the heck. Where are they sending it from Egypt?
 I sawry...I would put some on your scalp for you and massage it in....I share....


----------



## Platinum

JustKiya said:


> *I'm not sure - I was thinking about this some more, and I think that there is a thread, around here somewhere (started by Sistaslick, I think) that details how you can determine if a DC is a 'protein' DC. *
> *Also, you can definitely listen to your hair - if it starts to act a little protein-rich after you use it, then you definitely know it's too much for your hair. *
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't mean that it's not working - someone who had great results never got the itchies/soreness - I don't remember who, though.
> 
> I just finished *DC'ing my hair with a caramel treatment *(I really need to do these more often! I'm thinking about doing them every weekend, and making my mid-week DC the 'easier' one. I can also sleep in the midweek one.
> 
> I mega'sagged on a wet scalp, and now I'm letting it air dry in 8 fat braids.


 
Thanks! I'll see if I can find that info. Thank caramel treatment sounds good! I'll have to try that one too.


----------



## bellezanegra826

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> You still did not get yours? What the heck. Where are they sending it from Egypt?
> I sawry...I would put some on your scalp for you and massage it in....I share....



i think they must have had to pull it out of the crack of their behinds, then walk it over to egypt and then send it to me. i mean i only ordered on the 24th of june and its only the 5th of july. i call them but they don't seem to be in a hurry to send me my stuff, i guess its b/c they already have my money.


----------



## bellezanegra826

is the caramel treatment sticky b/c it sounds sticky and maybe messy


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> is the caramel treatment sticky b/c it sounds sticky and maybe messy



No, it's not sticky - it's actually pretty watery. I haven't figured out how to prevent it from dripping, which is most annoying - but it leaves my hair feeling SOOO good, I put up with it.  

I've found that mixing it with some conditioner makes it slightly less messy to apply - maybe I should try putting it in an applicator bottle next time!!! *lightbulb* That would make it sooo much neater.


----------



## bellezanegra826

JustKiya said:


> No, it's not sticky - it's actually pretty watery. I haven't figured out how to prevent it from dripping, which is most annoying - but it leaves my hair feeling SOOO good, I put up with it.
> 
> I've found that mixing it with some conditioner makes it slightly less messy to apply - maybe I should try putting it in an applicator bottle next time!!! *lightbulb* That would make it sooo much neater.



could you wear a shower cap and then tie some of those cotton strips around your hairline to keep it from dripping?


----------



## KPH

bellezanegra826 said:


> i think they must have had to pull it out of the crack of their behinds, then walk it over to egypt and then send it to me. i mean i only ordered on the 24th of june and its only the 5th of july. i call them but they don't seem to be in a hurry to send me my stuff, i guess its b/c they already have my money.


 

when I traced mine it said "delivered" so for 3 days I watched my front door and nothing, then i thought the chick across from me had ganked me for my product, it wasn't until I checked te actual mailbox that it was in there (stupid postman).


----------



## *C00KIE*

Hey, I just receieved my oct on july 5th and i started to use it lastnight. Plz count me in this challenge, i am currently in cornrows once i take them out i will be taking pics, does anyone know if i can use these products with braidserplexed


----------



## bellezanegra826

*C00KIE* said:


> Hey, I just receieved my oct on july 5th and i started to use it lastnight. Plz count me in this challenge, i am currently in cornrows once i take them out i will be taking pics, does anyone know if i can use these products with braidserplexed



i think some ladies have said that they used mt with cornrows and the only downside was the fact the their hair grew so fast that the cornrows got a bit messy after a while


----------



## sweetgal

I posted this questoin on the regular forum with no responses.

Can anyone tell me how to post pics?  I tried eveything, perhaps there is someting wrong with my computer.  I even created a fotki on line, however not able to add this.   .

I really want to add a couple of pics, I'm serious about the challenge and want to add my start pics.

can anyone help or offer some suggestions?


----------



## bellezanegra826

so if you click on post reply, it will take you to a reply box where you can write messages. under the message box is a box that says additional options. Under additional options it says attachments and there is a tab you can click that says manage attachments. click on that tab. In the manage attachments pop-up box it says browse. click on browse to browse for the picture you want to post.

eta under the browse and upload tabs in the manage attachments pop up box, there is an attachment key. make sure that the file that you are trying to upload is not larger than the max file size. what i do to make sure my pics aren't too big is to put them in a word document and then minimize/crop them until they are small. then once i am sure they are small, i will right click on the picture and click on save pic as. It looks like saving it as a jpeg file will be your best bet b/c that looks to have the largest file allowance at 97.7 KB

eta2: if you have figured out how to put pictures in your fotki, then you can post the link here and people will be happy to stalk...i mean view your pics in your fotki 

eta3: now how do you add smilies to your posts? the only smiley i know how to do is   but i want to be cool like everyone else and do some more smilies


----------



## sweetgal

bellezanegra826 said:


> so if you click on post reply, it will take you to a reply box where you can write messages. under the message box is a box that says additional options. Under additional options it says attachments and there is a tab you can click that says manage attachments. click on that tab. In the manage attachments pop-up box it says browse. click on browse to browse for the picture you want to post.
> 
> eta under the browse and upload tabs in the manage attachments pop up box, there is an attachment key. make sure that the file that you are trying to upload is not larger than the max file size. what i do to make sure my pics aren't too big is to put them in a word document and then minimize/crop them until they are small. then once i am sure they are small, i will right click on the picture and click on save pic as. It looks like saving it as a jpeg file will be your best bet b/c that looks to have the largest file allowance at 97.7 KB
> 
> eta2: if you have figured out how to put pictures in your fotki, then you can post the link here and people will be happy to stalk...i mean view your pics in your fotki
> 
> eta3: now how do you add smilies to your posts? the only smiley i know how to do is  but i want to be cool like everyone else and do some more smilies


 

Thanks a million, I was doing every thing you said, so my pictures must be to big.  I think it says mine is 2.2 jgp-not sure!  However, I will try your suggestion.


----------



## sweetgal

Even when I try to put a link in my signature to view my fotki it wont work.

I just have a couple of pics, nothing special, I'm not a hair idol, but here are my pics, hope you ladies will be able to see it!

http://public.fotki.com/kaykay2008/


----------



## sweetgal

sweetgal said:


> Even when I try to put a link in my signature to view my fotki it wont work.
> 
> I just have a couple of pics, nothing special, I'm not a hair idol, but here are my pics, hope you ladies will be able to see it!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/kaykay2008/


 

I will add some more shots!  I'm mostly doing this so I can feel more apart of the club-I have been faceless or hairless for too long.


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> could you wear a shower cap and then tie some of those cotton strips around your hairline to keep it from dripping?



I usually wear a shower cap, and walk around with a towel draped over my shoulders  It works!  



sweetgal said:


> I posted this questoin on the regular forum with no responses.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to post pics?  I tried eveything, perhaps there is someting wrong with my computer.  I even created a fotki on line, however not able to add this.   .
> 
> I really want to add a couple of pics, I'm serious about the challenge and want to add my start pics.
> 
> can anyone help or offer some suggestions?



For some reason, I think that fotki doesn't always allow hotlinking (linking to photos on other sites through fotki), and you might have to do attachments.  
For attachments, when you are replying, there is a 'paperclip' on the row next to the font and text editing buttons. You can either browse for the photo on your computer, and attach it that way, or you can grab the url from fotki, and attach it that way. 
I think it might automatically resize the photos for you.... I think.


----------



## sweetgal

JustKiya said:


> I usually wear a shower cap, and walk around with a towel draped over my shoulders  It works!
> 
> 
> 
> *For some reason, I think that fotki doesn't always allow hotlinking (linking to photos on other sites through fotki), and you might have to do attachments. *
> *For attachments, when you are replying, there is a 'paperclip' on the row next to the font and text editing buttons. You can either browse for the photo on your computer, and attach it that way, or you can grab the url from fotki, and attach it that way. *
> *I think it might automatically resize the photos for you.... I think.*




Tried this, didn't work, tried to upload from my picture, tried to upload from fotki website, not working, I tried to resize the picture in word, by croping, not working 

gees. it's soo difficult, I normally dont have issues with this type of stuff!


----------



## bellezanegra826

so how do you do smilies? so sorry for temporarily jacking this thread. i would post about how well MT is working for me....but i still don't have mine yet


----------



## Platinum

I woke up with a sore scalp this morning, especially in the nape area. I guess it's working.


----------



## bellezanegra826

sweetgal said:


> [/B]
> 
> Tried this, didn't work, tried to upload from my picture, tried to upload from fotki website, not working, I tried to resize the picture in word, by croping, not working
> 
> gees. it's soo difficult, I normally dont have issues with this type of stuff!



and after you resized the pictured you clicked save pic as jpg instead of trying to save the entire word document?


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> so how do you do smilies? so sorry for temporarily jacking this thread. i would post about how well MT is working for me....but i still don't have mine yet



When you are in the reply box, there should be a short list of smilies to the right. If you click on 'more' a whole list will pop up  - a really long one, and it has all of the 'codes' for the smilies, as well. 

*frown* 

Hrrm, sweetgal - I don't know. Are you getting an error message?


----------



## bellezanegra826

Platinum said:


> I woke up with a sore scalp this morning, especially in the nape area. I guess it's working.



how do you define sore? is it sore like if you combed your hair to hard, you braided your hair too tight, you have a chemical burn, or you have suffered some blunt force trauma to your scalp? people keep saying their scalp is sore, but i don't understand how they continue to use the stuff if it causes soreness. is it just a light soreness?


----------



## Platinum

bellezanegra826 said:


> so how do you do smilies? so sorry for temporarily jacking this thread. i would post about how well MT is working for me....but i still don't have mine yet


 
When you go into the reply box, you can just click on the smilies. Ifyou want to use the ones not featured in the main box, click on the word "more". It will open a new window and you can access the smilies there.


----------



## sweetgal

Okay, I think i resized this and it's going to work, I dont think I will ever update this avatar, because this was a mission and a half


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> how do you define sore? is it sore like if you combed your hair to hard, you braided your hair too tight, you have a chemical burn, or *you have suffered some blunt force trauma to your scalp?* people keep saying their scalp is sore, but i don't understand how they continue to use the stuff if it causes soreness. is it just a light soreness?



 

For me, it's like I combed my hair too hard.


----------



## bellezanegra826

JustKiya said:


> When you are in the reply box, there should be a short list of smilies to the right. If you click on 'more' a whole list will pop up  - a really long one, and it has all of the 'codes' for the smilies, as well.
> 
> *frown*
> 
> Hrrm, sweetgal - I don't know. Are you getting an error message?



Ok I didn't find the list you were talking about, but I did see in the very bottom on the screen a link that says smilies :sweet:


----------



## JustKiya

sweetgal said:


> Okay, I think i resized this and it's going to work, I dont think I will ever update this avatar, because this was a mission and a half



Nice!! You're APL!!! That's a good starting photo - good luck!


----------



## Candycane044

I'm definitely experiencing growth with MT.  I've been using it for about 2 and a half weeks now and my hair has taken off.  I'm in kinky twists and you can no longer see my scalp in the back and middle parts of my head.  *I have pictures in my fotki..no password needed*.  Unfortunately, I didn't really take a good starting pic of the twists.

ETA: I haven't had any soreness at all.


----------



## Platinum

bellezanegra826 said:


> how do you define sore? is it sore like if you combed your hair to hard, you braided your hair too tight, you have a chemical burn, or you have suffered some blunt force trauma to your scalp? people keep saying their scalp is sore, but i don't understand how they continue to use the stuff if it causes soreness. is it just a light soreness?


 

I wouldn't say it's an unbearable feeling. It's like a slight ache feeling. Nothing to get alarmed about. I think there are a few ladies that don't experience this but still get good growth from it.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

Platinum said:


> I wouldn't say it's an unbearable feeling. It's like a slight ache feeling. Nothing to get alarmed about. I think there are a few ladies that don't experience this but still get good growth from it.



I'm one of those who has yet to get the sore feeling. I stopped getting the soulglo feeling as intensely too..


----------



## Platinum

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I'm one of those who has yet to get the sore feeling. *I stopped getting the soulglo feeling as intensely too..[/*quote]
> 
> 
> I remember the Soulglo commercial. What's the Soulglo "feeling"?


----------



## MadameLaTigresse

Hey Ladies,

Lovely to see everyone having such good growth with OCT and MT. Anywho...

I received both on July 2nd and started using immediately.  However, I had had quite a bit of growth from my Gro Aut products already and thought that I could just start the OCT/MT without relaxing my hair.

Well I was WRONG! 

THE NEW GROWTH IS DRIVING ME CRAZY AND WAY TOO THICK!!!

(I'm back now)

My question is:

1. Though I applied OCT/MT to my scalp yesterday morning, can I still relax my hair today

2. If the answer to the above is yes, after rinsing out relaxer and doing the neutralizer shampoo, can I apply the OCT/MT to the length of my hair let sit for 5 minutes or an hour and rinse off and DC and style as usual?


----------



## sweetgal

I have had the Ovation cell therapy for about a month now, however I was not using it consistently. 

I think I got growth, but I had to cut alot of it off, not due to ovation, however due to bad ends, I was trying to hold on for a while to.

I'm in cornrows now, and will be using the product every day for a month.  I believe in this product.

Also i never really suffer from a sore scalp, but with this product there were some areas that were really sore, but that's not going to stop me. I really want to be armpit, which is another 3-4 inches for me!


----------



## sweetgal

bellezanegra826 said:


> Ok I didn't find the list you were talking about, but I did see in the very bottom on the screen a link that says smilies :sweet:


 
Yes dear i was and still am getting the error message, I believe my pictures were indeed to big 


However, I will be adding to my fotki online so feel free to view.  LOL
http://members.fotki.com/kaykay2008/


----------



## JustKiya

Platinum said:


> vivEz daNs lamouR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of those who has yet to get the sore feeling. *I stopped getting the soulglo feeling as intensely too..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the Soulglo commercial. What's the Soulglo "feeling"?
Click to expand...


Warm, tingly, makes you wanna toss your hair, no matter how long it is.  I think it's the feeling of more blood/better circulation to your scalp. 

vivEz daNs lamouR - It's weird, the feeling comes and goes for me too. I notice it more when I skip a couple of days, and start using it again.


----------



## MadameLaTigresse

Bumping for suggestions


----------



## JustKiya

MadameLaTigresse said:


> Bumping for suggestions



I don't relax, but I think that *thinks* (damn, I'm so bad with names) someone used their MT up to the day before relaxing. 

I think that most ladies wait for a few days after relaxing before they start using it, because they want to enjoy the slick, straight hair before the MT makes the NG come back with a vengeance.


----------



## bellezanegra826

sweetgal said:


> Okay, I think i resized this and it's going to work, I dont think I will ever update this avatar, because this was a mission and a half




Glad you got it to work!


----------



## secretdiamond

Candycane044 said:


> I'm definitely experiencing growth with MT.  I've been using it for about 2 and a half weeks now and my hair has taken off.  I'm in kinky twists and you can no longer see my scalp in the back and middle parts of my head.  *I have pictures in my fotki..no password needed*.  Unfortunately, I didn't really take a good starting pic of the twists.
> 
> ETA: I haven't had any soreness at all.



good growth!


----------



## sweetgal

Your a sweetheart, thanks for your help, I knew I could depend on the ladies in the Ovation/Mega tek challege to help me...I just know is 




bellezanegra826 said:


> Glad you got it to work!


----------



## MadameLaTigresse

JustKiya said:


> I don't relax, but I think that *thinks* (damn, I'm so bad with names) someone used their MT up to the day before relaxing.
> 
> I think that most ladies wait for a few days after relaxing before they start using it, because they want to enjoy the slick, straight hair before the MT makes the NG come back with a vengeance.


 

Thanks JustKiya!

I needed that vote of confidence. (running off to base scalp and carefully relax) 

I will post an update this evening hopefully with pictures!!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

JustKiya said:


> Warm, tingly, makes you wanna toss your hair, no matter how long it is.  I think it's the feeling of more blood/better circulation to your scalp.
> 
> vivEz daNs lamouR - It's weird, the feeling comes and goes for me too. I notice it more when I skip a couple of days, and start using it again.



I've been using it daily since I bought it, maybe that's why?

I was contemplating blow drying and flat ironing today for a length check (I do this once a month for the summer) but then I remembered that I cowash and apply OCT daily so now I'm on the fence.


----------



## JustKiya

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I've been using it daily since I bought it, maybe that's why?
> 
> I was contemplating blow drying and flat ironing today for a length check (I do this once a month for the summer) but then I remembered that I cowash and apply OCT daily so now I'm on the fence.



You could always skip the cowashes for a week or so, and still apply the OCT, if you wanted to keep it straight for a while......


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

JustKiya said:


> You could always skip the cowashes for a week or so, and still apply the OCT, if you wanted to keep it straight for a while......



I'm debating that, but the only thing is that I'm transitioning and the OCT makes my roots revert. LOL.


----------



## JustKiya

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I'm debating that, but the only thing is that I'm transitioning and the OCT makes my roots revert. LOL.



 Ah, yeah, the moisture. 

So if you wanted to stay straight, you couldn't use it at all, eh? 

 Hehe, I see your dilemma now...


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

JustKiya said:


> Ah, yeah, the moisture.
> 
> So if you wanted to stay straight, you couldn't use it at all, eh?
> 
> Hehe, I see your dilemma now...



LOL exaaaaaaaactly! Right now I'm thinking "*** it, im comfy with this air dried bun/ponytail anyways.. *applies OCT*"


----------



## JustKiya

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> LOL exaaaaaaaactly! Right now I'm thinking "*** it, im comfy with this air dried bun/ponytail anyways.. **applies OCT**"



   

I feel ya!


----------



## achangedlife

I'm officially joining this challenge. I went out and bought the rebuilder, the hydration spray and the detangler. I'm doing a deep conditioner with heat for 20 minutes as we speak. I'll post my reviews when I'm done. My daughter has a bald spot on the side of her head where she pulled her hair out. I'm gonna use the rebuilder on that area daily and see what happens.


----------



## Aquafina

I didn't have the itches initially, but baby now they are out of control. This is week 4 and my head has been itching like crazy. It got so bad one nite, I had to wash and condish in the middle of the nite. I'm not complaining though, my hair loves MT.


----------



## Platinum

I bought some Garlic capsules from Walmart today after I noticed a little shedding. I know shedding is normal but I just wanted to make sure I can catch it before it gets out of hand. 

I got 200 Spring Valley capsules (1000 mg) for about $5.88. Is this a good deal?


----------



## january noir

Platinum said:


> I bought some Garlic capsules from Walmart today after I noticed a little shedding. I know shedding is normal but I just wanted to make sure I can catch it before it gets out of hand.
> 
> I got 200 Spring Valley capsules (1000 mg) for about $5.88. Is this a good deal?


 
To me that sounds like a bargain. 
I'm not taking any but at that price, maybe I should!


----------



## achangedlife

Ok, here's my review. 

I washed with a regular shampoo, then messaged the rebuilder in my hair. It was creamy and seemed to melt in my hair. I combed through with a wide tooth comb, put a plastic bag on and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes. I rinsed it out by bending over the tub. I know that's bad but I didn't want to get back in the shower. My hair had no slip but felt stronger. Sprayed in the rehydrant spray before I carefully combed my hair down, my hair felt really strong at this point. Then I added the survivor detangler, combed through again. At this point I couldn't claim any mega softness but I was able to comb through my newgrowths easier and I didn't lose as much hair as I usually do. As I rollerset I noticed I was able to easily section my hair. As parts of my hair began to dry it felt a lot softer. I used the rehydrant spray to wet any part that was too dry to set. Then got under the drier, I have to say that my hair dried a lot faster than usual. I don't know if anyone else has experienced this but it dried in about 30 minutes, it usually take 45 minutes.

Ok, so now my hair is dry and I put some more of the detangler in. Combed through it with no major issues. My hair has a natural softness and a natural shine. I also put a bit of Kemi Oyl but that was all I needed. My shedding/breakage has decreased by 90% I would say. I'm running my hands through my hair and I don't have to brush my back off after words. Even if I don't have increase growth, the fact that I'm already maintaining more hair after the first use definitely makes it a keeper.


----------



## DMJ's Mom

so are you ladies using the entire Eqyss line or just the Mega tek?


----------



## jojo70

Hello Everyone:

I'm new to LHF and I have a few questions, but first I'll give you all some background info. All my life I had long think hair. But within the past 4+ years my hair has changed a lot due to chemical mixing and the birth of my son. A little over a year ago I decided to go natural (my last perm was in September 2006). Last year (May 2007) I had to cut my hair into a choppy bob because it was falling out. It has grown since then but I still don't have the length I expected. The back hits the end of my neck and the sides are a little past my jaw and I still have about an inch to 2 inches of relaxer on my ends (I think I may be off on the measurements). My hairdresser has been blowdrying and flatironing my hair every week and I wrap it night. I'm going to start using spiral curls to avoid all the heat from the flat iron. Also, I've been shedding lately. I started drinking carrot, celery, and apple juice everyday. I take melaluca vitality gold vitamins and I just bought a bottle of flax oil.

I'm so sorry I know this is a lot to read but I need some hair help.

How do you use the ovation cell therapy? I looked at the website but it did not say how to use it. What garlic products should I be using for this challenge? At the moment I've been using Silicon Mix shampoo and conditioner. Also my hairdresser says that everyone's hair grows 1/2 an inch a month. Is that true? Please help me and thank you all for reading.


----------



## JustKiya

ButterCaramel said:


> so are you ladies using the entire Eqyss line or just the Mega tek?



I'm using Mega-Tek, the Premier Cream Rinse, the Survivor Detangler, and the rehydrant mist, occasionally... so most of the line, but not the whole thing. 

Welcome, Jojo! Some ladies are using it according to the instructions, but I think most ladies are using it like a scalp grease. I would strongly suggest that you read both the previous challenge thread (linked in the first post of this thread) as well as reading all of this thread - there is a lot of information/experimentation/useful data that will allow you to customize this best for yourself. 

Average hair growth ranges from 1/4 inch a month to 1 inch a month...but I think that it's like  bell curve, and most people are sitting at the 1/2 inch a month point.....

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## jojo70

Thanks!


----------



## chellero

Someone posted in one of the MT/OCT threads that one of the mega-tek products was similar to surge.  Can anyone tell me which product that was and post the ingredients?  I can't find now.


----------



## JustKiya

chellero said:


> Someone posted in one of the MT/OCT threads that one of the mega-tek products was similar to surge.  Can anyone tell me which product that was and post the ingredients?  I can't find now.



   

I'm toooooooooooooooo through with your siggy!!!! 

It was LondonDiva, and it was the MicroTek spray.


----------



## EOAA

chellero said:


> Someone posted in one of the MT/OCT threads that one of the mega-tek products was similar to surge. Can anyone tell me which product that was and post the ingredients? I can't find now.


 

MT side effect

(while I sit here and mega sage my scalp)


----------



## PuffyBrown

achangedlife said:


> Ok, here's my review.
> 
> I washed with a regular shampoo, then messaged the rebuilder in my hair. It was creamy and seemed to melt in my hair. I combed through with a wide tooth comb, put a plastic bag on and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes. I rinsed it out by bending over the tub. I know that's bad but I didn't want to get back in the shower. My hair had no slip but felt stronger. Sprayed in the rehydrant spray before I carefully combed my hair down, my hair felt really strong at this point. Then I added the survivor detangler, combed through again. At this point I *couldn't claim any mega softness but I was able to* comb through my newgrowths easier and I didn't lose as much hair as I usually do. As I rollerset I noticed I was able to easily section my hair. As parts of my hair began to dry it felt a lot softer. I used the rehydrant spray to wet any part that was too dry to set. Then got under the drier, I have to say that my hair dried a lot faster than usual. *I don't know if anyone else has experienced this but it dried in about 30 minutes, it usually take 45 minutes.*
> 
> Ok, so now my hair is dry and I put some more of the detangler in. Combed through it with no major issues. My hair has a natural softness and a natural shine. I also put a bit of Kemi Oyl but that was all I needed. My shedding/breakage has decreased by 90% I would say. I'm running my hands through my hair and I don't have to brush my back off after words. Even if I don't have increase growth, the fact that I'm already maintaining more hair after the first use definitely makes it a keeper.


 

Yes, my hair dries faster which is great.
For softness, I use the cream rinse as a leave in and it will make your hair soft.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Yes, my hair dries faster which is great.
> For softness,* I use the cream rinse as a leave in and it will make your hair soft.*


 

Really, you use the creme rinse as a leave-in?  And it works well?  Hmmmmm...I never thought of that...I know what I'm doing tomorrow when I wash my hair! 
Thanks Ms. Puffy_Brown!  Can I just call you Puffy? LOL!


----------



## SVT

Aggie said:


> Yes you should be able to find it but I think you misunderstand about the shedding. *One of the things that happen with frequent MT usage is shedding.* We use garlic supplements, poos, conditioners and treatments to curb the shedding.



Aw, man. I got my info all screwed up. erplexed

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## PuffyBrown

WomanlyCharm said:


> Really, you use the creme rinse as a leave-in? And it works well? Hmmmmm...I never thought of that...I know what I'm doing tomorrow when I wash my hair!
> Thanks Ms. Puffy_Brown! Can I just call you Puffy? LOL!


 
Puffy is cool.....

I think there are some others that do that. I remember reading that but I dont know if it was in this thread or somewhere else.


----------



## JustKiya

WomanlyCharm said:


> Really, you use the creme rinse as a leave-in?  And it works well?  Hmmmmm...I never thought of that...I know what I'm doing tomorrow when I wash my hair!
> Thanks Ms. Puffy_Brown!  Can I just call you Puffy? LOL!



 

I use it as a leave-in, too.


----------



## Candycane044

secretdiamond said:


> good growth!



Thank you secretdiamond!


----------



## explosiva9

Where is Londondiva? She betta stop these once a month check in's. Daily I say, DAILY!! Lol


----------



## PuffyBrown

explosiva9 said:


> Where is Londondiva? She betta stop these once a month check in's. Daily I say, DAILY!! Lol


 

I agree!

I LOVE her!

She is so motivating and incouraging....

LD where ya at!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*

So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].

Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?

I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.

I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length. 

OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.

I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.

I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.

OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## tt8

*****I missed you guys!!!! I go on vacation for a few days and you heffas are up to 600-somethin pages!!!Why am I not surprised. Dang, I have to read the whole thread? Who's got the cliff notes? Last I hear LondonDiva is a missing, did JK or Aggie get any recipes?, what else I miss??????*


----------



## lilsparkle825

oh my. i'm gonna be up quite a while reading this. i want in on the MT sisterhood.


----------



## lilsparkle825

lilsparkle825 said:


> oh my. i'm gonna be up quite a while reading this. i want in on the MT sisterhood.


yeah i just finished. WHEW.

who was that again that found the real control at wal-mart? you mean like the salon in there or what?! i'm about to go look up megatek prices. this is crazy...and i want some of Nice&Wavy's growth. i had no idea your sig was an after pic.


----------



## SelfStyled

tt8 said:


> *****I missed you guys!!!! I go on vacation for a few days and you heffas are up to 600-somethin pages!!!Why am I not surprised. Dang, I have to read the whole thread? Who's got the cliff notes? Last I hear LondonDiva is a missing, did JK or Aggie get any recipes?, what else I miss??????*


 
OMG- WE all missed you!  Sooo glad your back.  Get your reading glasses out


----------



## january noir

tt8 said:


> *****I missed you guys!!!! I go on vacation for a few days and you heffas are up to 600-somethin pages!!!Why am I not surprised. Dang, I have to read the whole thread? Who's got the cliff notes? Last I hear LondonDiva is a missing, did JK or Aggie get any recipes?, what else I miss??????*


 
We missed you!  I was wondering where you were at!  Welcome back!
You missed  A LOT!   Catch up on your reading!


----------



## SelfStyled

lilsparkle825 said:


> yeah i just finished. WHEW.
> 
> who was that again that found the real control at wal-mart? you mean like the salon in there or what?! i'm about to go look up megatek prices. this is crazy...and i want some of Nice&Wavy's growth. i had no idea your sig was an after pic.


 
Get it while the gettin's good.  Do you want to be looking at our reveal pictures come this Sept, thinking, "Mayne I coulda had me some Megatek".  J/k .  Glad to have you aboard.



rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.


 

Wow this post was touching!  I feel honored that you have been silently following this thread, Thank Goodness for JustKiya and Aggie that have been so helpful to many.  Don't worry about the starting pictures.  Just cause you took them doen't mean that you have to share them with anyone.  I am sooooo gald the MT is working for you-  Woo Hoo!!!!!!! Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Welcome Rhapsdyblu!
Thanks for joining us!  

Wow, what a story.  I'm glad you're starting to see some regrowth, and I'm confident these products will help get your hair back in shape.  It sounds like you're already well on your way to a full head of happy hair. 

Please don't hesitate to ask questions...we're all here to help on this incredibly fun and sometimes frustrating!) hair journey.




rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## january noir

rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.


 


SelfStyled said:


> Get it while the gettin's good. Do you want to be looking at our reveal pictures come this Sept, thinking, "Mayne I coulda had me some Megatek". J/k . Glad to have you aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this post was touching! I feel honored that you have been silently following this thread, Thank Goodness for JustKiya and Aggie that have been so helpful to many. Don't worry about the starting pictures. Just cause you took them doen't mean that you have to share them with anyone. I am sooooo gald the MT is working for you- Woo Hoo!!!!!!! Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!!


 


WomanlyCharm said:


> Welcome Rhapsdyblu!
> Thanks for joining us!
> 
> Wow, what a story. I'm glad you're starting to see some regrowth, and I'm confident these products will help get your hair back in shape. It sounds like you're already well on your way to a full head of happy hair.
> 
> Please don't hesitate to ask questions...we're all here to help on this incredibly fun and sometimes frustrating!) hair journey.


 
Rhapsdyblu, 
You've come to the place where "hair dreams" can come true, well at least some of them .   I am really impressed with your diligence and the painstakingly way you researched and archived great information. 

You should receive the "NEWBIE of the YEAR" award, if we had one . 

Your story in and of itself should continue to inspire all of us already here and the ones that will come after.  Thanks for sharing your story with us out loud.   Some others would not have had the courage to and I commend and love you for it.     Welcome, welcome, welcome. 
    We'll be here to work it out together!


----------



## PuffyBrown

rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: *I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].*
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.


 

PJism.....gottcha
Wow,
That is such and enlightening story. I am really glad that you joined. You will definitely get your moneys worth and then some. Best of all you gain an extended family. There are some really good people on this forum and we all really care and love each other. Welcome Home.


----------



## HairTodayCMC

I unofficially joined this challenge on June 27.  I've been lurking LHCF for about a month.  I posted my first post in health and fitness, work needed there too.  OCT is definately the BOMB!  I have seen growth in two weeks after two years of what seemed to be no growth (post medical issues).  Hair is currently in a short cut (old Halle Barry).  Desparate to grow out the nape area. Over the past two weeks there was growth in that area too but after leaving the OCT Creame Rinse on for 1 hr, air dried, and curled, had to add extra moisture (glyercin/carefree gold) due to the dry feel afterwards, hair seems to be shorter today.  Don't know if its because of the new growth swell or unseen breakage due to friction (satin pillow) will continue to use and watch this.  

Question:  What is the best way to grow my hair from this length? ?What are some protective sytles?  Nape area not long enough for braiding yet.  

Thanks!!! This site is a God Send!  I can't explain how overjoyed I am about finding this site. Blessing to everying one.


----------



## january noir

HairTodayCMC said:


> I unofficially joined this challenge on June 27. I've been lurking LHCF for about a month. I posted my first post in health and fitness, work needed there too. OCT is definately the BOMB! I have seen growth in two weeks after two years of what seemed to be no growth (post medical issues). Hair is currently in a short cut (old Halle Barry). Desparate to grow out the nape area. Over the past two weeks there was growth in that area too but after leaving the OCT Creame Rinse on for 1 hr, air dried, and curled, had to add extra moisture (glyercin/carefree gold) due to the dry feel afterwards, hair seems to be shorter today. Don't know if its because of the new growth swell or unseen breakage due to friction (satin pillow) will continue to use and watch this.
> 
> Question: What is the best way to grow my hair from this length? ?What are some protective sytles? Nape area not long enough for braiding yet.
> 
> Thanks!!! This site is a God Send! I can't explain how overjoyed I am about finding this site. Blessing to everying one.


 
 to you HairTodayCMC! I am extending the same warm welcome to you as I did with Rhapsydy. You'll love it here. 

Keep reading and researching. Don't jump on every bandwagon and you'll be fine.  There are lots and lots of people here to help you with your hair care.

I see you said you leave in the Creme Rinse for an hour. Do you mean the Cell Therapy? 

Your hair has ng kicking in so that is why your hair may feel shorter. 
I believe you are relaxed, is that right? If so, when you get your touch up, you will see length.

A satin pillowcase shouldn't cause breakage, though a silk pillowcase is preferable. Also tie your hair up at night with a silk scarf as often as you can, if not every night.


----------



## DivaD04

Excuse me...knock, knock, knock....excuse me! I got a question for you users....does oct have the same side effects as mt? i have mt and it makes my hair extra hard and dc'n w/ moisture is not working for me so mt has been banned from my head for a while. i'm just wondering about oct.


----------



## JustKiya

rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.



WELCOME rhapsdyblu!!!!!!  So glad you came out of lurking and joined us!!! And I suspect you'll be flashing those before and after pictures before you know it!  



tt8 said:


> *****I missed you guys!!!! I go on vacation for a few days and you heffas are up to 600-somethin pages!!!Why am I not surprised. Dang, I have to read the whole thread? Who's got the cliff notes? Last I hear LondonDiva is a missing, did JK or Aggie get any recipes?, what else I miss??????*



TT8!!!! Girl, I was wondering where you were!?!?! Didja have fun on vacation???  
Girl, you know we don't do CliffNotes round here! 



HairTodayCMC said:


> I unofficially joined this challenge on June 27.  I've been lurking LHCF for about a month.  I posted my first post in health and fitness, work needed there too.  OCT is definately the BOMB!  I have seen growth in two weeks after two years of what seemed to be no growth (post medical issues).  Hair is currently in a short cut (old Halle Barry).  Desparate to grow out the nape area. Over the past two weeks there was growth in that area too but after leaving the OCT Creame Rinse on for 1 hr, air dried, and curled, had to add extra moisture (glyercin/carefree gold) due to the dry feel afterwards, hair seems to be shorter today.  Don't know if its because of the new growth swell or unseen breakage due to friction (satin pillow) will continue to use and watch this.
> 
> Question:  What is the best way to grow my hair from this length? ?What are some protective sytles?  Nape area not long enough for braiding yet.
> 
> Thanks!!! This site is a God Send!  I can't explain how overjoyed I am about finding this site. Blessing to everying one.



Welcome HairToday!!!!!! 

I'd suspect that the shortness is most likely from NG causing your back to shrink up, a little. 

Did you leave on the Rinse, or the Cell Treatment (just to be certain).... if you left on the rinse, I'm not sure why you would have the hard feeling - leaving on the CT might have left you with some extra protein, though.... 

Hrrm. Keep an eye on it, and definitely keep us updated! 



DivaD04 said:


> Excuse me...knock, knock, knock....excuse me! I got a question for you users....does oct have the same side effects as mt? i have mt and it makes my hair extra hard and dc'n w/ moisture is not working for me so mt has been banned from my head for a while. i'm just wondering about oct.



I think that OCT leaves your hair feeling _*better*_, in general. It's got the extra ingredients in it to do just that.


----------



## Anew

Man, I have alot of catching up to do, new poster here but I have been reading. Actually stopped on page 53 or so. I am officially on this challenge. I started with my Mega Tek Saturday, I plan on appying the MT to my scalp every night as a leave in. My s/o is a great help, he parts the back portion of my hair for me and guides my fingers down my scalp so I don't get it all on my hair 

I'll have my fotki up and running before weeks end. Won't be much but my hair in its current state but I plan on updating every 2 or 3 months, I haven't decided yet, but I usually get a touch up every 3 months. I guess I'll see how this MT works for me.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

So far, I have used the entire OCT System twice. 

I can't really say whether or not I see growth, I'll just wait until the entire system is used up. At this point though, I don't think I'll buy anything but the OCT itself. The shampoo is a pretty color and has a GREAT smell, but I think I prefer my Shikaikai bar soap- it gives me this hot reddish hue to my hair. The creme rinse is "aight"- my hair is not melting out the tangles like butter... the OCT is cooling on the scalp and I only use it about 2-3 times per week.

OH and I did coat the hair with it the first time, and my hair seems stronger but it's not drying. 

I'm interested in buying the MT, but after reading all those things about sore scalps and shedding I think I can just chill with the OCT and call it a day.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> AWWWW!!! , this is so sweet Nice & Wavy. Thanks you so much for all the love and support you offer us too and you know that love is returned in a very big way.
> 
> HUGS & KISSES!!! Have a blessed day.


 
Hey Aggie,

Thank you so much....and yes, I know the love is here!

Welcome to all the newbies that have joined our challenge!  I was so excited to log on and read that so many of you have joined.  I'm glad that you have done your research and decided to make a decision....you will love the results!

Blessing to all of you!


----------



## Anew

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey Aggie,
> 
> Thank you so much....and yes, I know the love is here!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies that have joined our challenge! I was so excited to log on and read that so many of you have joined. I'm glad that you have done your research and decided to make a decision....you will love the results!
> 
> Blessing to all of you!


Your progress sealed the deal for me. I showed my s/o your hair and he said he was gonna use my MT. Wait a minute, Not in this lifetime man


----------



## SunnyDelight

Thank you all so much.  I've been using the OCT for maybe a month now.  I had some shedding initially so I mixed some castor oil into my OCT.

My hair isn't long by any means but on the 4th I took my bun down and had at least 4 weave checks.  Then, on Saturday, 3 of the "weave checkers" called me to ask what I was doing to my hair to get it to grow like it was.  What a fantastic feeling.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Anew said:


> Your progress sealed the deal for me. I showed my s/o your hair and he said he was gonna use my MT. Wait a minute, Not in this lifetime man


 
Hi Anew!!!  Awww...I'm glad.  Girl, my dh uses it and OCT and his hair has been growing...you had better go ahead and get him his own bottle...that's what I did


----------



## Nice & Wavy

SunnyDelight said:


> Thank you all so much. I've been using the OCT for maybe a month now. I had some shedding initially so I mixed some castor oil into my OCT.
> 
> My hair isn't long by any means but on the 4th I took my bun down and had at least 4 weave checks. Then, on Saturday, 3 of the "weave checkers" called me to ask what I was doing to my hair to get it to grow like it was. What a fantastic feeling.


 
Girl, when you hear someone comment about your hair growing, that's when you know it's working.  I didn't realize how much my hair grew until my granddaughter said something to me.  That's when I took my siggy pic

I don't mix anything into my OCT or MT, but I do oil my scalp first before I use it...I don't have any problems at all (itches or soreness)


----------



## sareca

rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.



  on the weightloss!   Your hair will follow your weight loss journey and you'll be proud to show how far you've come with that too.  Just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## PEACHEY

RHAPSDYBLU,

HELLO AND WELCOME,

I AM SO INSPIRED BY YOUR COURAGE AND I AM HAPPY YOU ARE SEEING GROWTH AND WITH THAT GROWTH I HOPE YOU ARE SEEING AN OVERALL DIFFERENCE IN THE HEALTH OF YOUR HAIR BECAUSE THAT, TO ME, IS MOST IMPORTANT.  AND FROM THE WAY YOUR POST SOUND IT APPEARS YOU GOT A GOOD HANDLE ON THIS (I DONT KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE NOTICED BUT TOWARDS THE END OF YOUR POST I HEAR YOU SMILING)  I AM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU.  PLEASE KEEP IT UP.  I THINK YOU WILL FIND THE MEGA TEK TO BE THE BEST THING TO BOOST THAT GROWTH.

HOPE TO SEE THE PIC SOON.  I WILL BE UPLOADING MINE TOMORROW.  I HAD ISSUES BEFORE WITH THE UPLOAD, BUT SOMEONE TOOK THE TIME THE OTHER DAY AND EXPLAINED STEP BY STEP HOW TO DO IT.  SO HOPEFULLY IT WORKS FOR ME THIS TIME


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Welcome to you too Peachey!!!



PEACHEY said:


> RHAPSDYBLU,
> 
> HELLO AND WELCOME,
> 
> I AM SO INSPIRED BY YOUR COURAGE AND I AM HAPPY YOU ARE SEEING GROWTH AND WITH THAT GROWTH I HOPE YOU ARE SEEING AN OVERALL DIFFERENCE IN THE HEALTH OF YOUR HAIR BECAUSE THAT, TO ME, IS MOST IMPORTANT. AND FROM THE WAY YOUR POST SOUND IT APPEARS YOU GOT A GOOD HANDLE ON THIS (I DONT KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE NOTICED BUT TOWARDS THE END OF YOUR POST I HEAR YOU SMILING) I AM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU. PLEASE KEEP IT UP. I THINK YOU WILL FIND THE MEGA TEK TO BE THE BEST THING TO BOOST THAT GROWTH.
> 
> HOPE TO SEE THE PIC SOON. I WILL BE UPLOADING MINE TOMORROW. I HAD ISSUES BEFORE WITH THE UPLOAD, BUT SOMEONE TOOK THE TIME THE OTHER DAY AND EXPLAINED STEP BY STEP HOW TO DO IT. SO HOPEFULLY IT WORKS FOR ME THIS TIME


----------



## bellezanegra826

ok its about to be on and poppin b/c after 10 days or so of not so patiently waiting...i finally have my MT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! something told me not to glue my lacefront on this morning because i was just going to have to rip it off once my MT came and what do you know...i was right! now  i am going to refrain from pouring this whole bottle over my head at once...but i ain't makin' no promises. count me into the challenge ya'll 

eta: this stuff smells good enough to eat, which is a drastic change from the smell of mtg that is currently on my head. i might need to take a few moments to calm down from all of this excitement.


----------



## Platinum

rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.


 

 You're among friends here. Congratulations on your weight loss and regrowth! We look forward to hearing more testimonies from you.


----------



## PEACHEY

HAIRTODAYCMC,

WELCOME.

I THINK YOU WILL BE VERY PLEASED WITH THE MEGA TEK JUST AS I AM.  FINDING A GOOD REGGIE FOR YOUR HAIR IS A MUST TO RETAIN LENGTH.  I, LIKE MANY HERE DO BELIEVE IN GROWTH AID AND MY HAIR SEEM TO RESPOND VERY WELL TO THEM.  HOWEVER, I FOUND OUT THAT DUE TO MY HAIR NOT BEING KEPT UP I WAS LOOSING MORE THAN I WAS GROWING.  SO, TO ME FINDING A GOOD HAIR CARE REGGIE WAS A MUST.  SO I GOT MY PRIORITIES IN ORDER AND STOPPED TRYING TO GET THE MEGGA GROWTH AND TOOK SOME TIME TO GET MY HAIR HEALTHY AGAIN, AND I TRULY HAVE TO THANK THE LADIES HERE FOR THAT.  

ONCE YOU FIND THAT GOOD REGGIE, YOU WILL KNOW.  LIKE SOMEONE ELSE POSTED YOU CANNOT JUMP ON TOO MANY BAND WAGONS.  NOW, THAT IS NOT TO SAY THAT YOU SHOULD NOT TRY DIFFERENT THINGS.  FOR ME THAT WAS THE WAY I FOUND WHAT WORKED FOR MY HAIR AND WHAT MY HAIR DIDN'T AGREE WITH.  AND SOMETIMES I STILL FIND MYSELF LOOKING FOR BETTER BECAUSE SOME THINGS JUST STOP WORKING LIKE THEY USED TO. AND I AM ALWAYS LOOKING FOR THE BEST TREAT FOR MY HAIR. MY HAIR DESERVES IT  

MOISTURE AND PROTECTIVE STYLES IS WHAT I FOUND TO HELP GROW MY HAIR OUT.  WHEN I FIRST JOINED AND WAS LEARNING ABOUT PROTECTIVE STYLES, I PUT ON MY RUNNING SHOES AND TOOK OFF THE OTHER DIRECTION BECAUSE I TOO DID NOT HAVE THE LENGTH TO DO A LOT OF THE PROTECTIVE STYLES.  SO BEINGS I DID NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT MUCH FRICTION ON MY HAIR (DUE TO SHORTNESS) I FOCUSED MORE ON KEEPING MY HAIR MOISTURIZED AND SEALED.  AND THIS HELPED ME RETAIN MY GROWTH.  NOW THAT I HAVE SOME LENGTH I AM A FAN OF THE BUNS.  WHEN I WANT TO WEAR MY HAIR OUT I DO ROLLERSETS, BRAID OUTS AND BANTU KNOT-OUTS.

I APPLY THE MEGA TEK 2-3 TIMES A WEEK RIGHT NOW.  DUE TO THE SORENESS SOME WERE EXPERIENCING, I WANTED TO START OUT SLOW AND LET MY SCALP GET USED TO THE PRODUCT AGAIN (USED THIS YEARS AGO).  EACH NIGHT I PART MY HAIR INTO 2 HALVES AND APPLY EITHER NTM OR HE MOISTURIZER THEN SOAK MY ENDS WITH JBCO AND PLAT AND PIN UP.  I USE A SILK SCARF (WENT TO FABRIC STORE AND GOT A LARGE SILK FABRIC PIECE OUT THERE SCRAP SECTION FOR .53 CENTS) AND TIE IT UP AT NIGHT.

DUE TO THE PROTEIN IN THE MEGA TEK MAKING SOME LADIES HAIR HARD, I MAKE SURE WHEN I AM TUCKING IN MY HAIR I MAKE MY PONNY HIGH ENOUGH SO AS TO MAKE SURE MY HAIR STRANDS IS NOT LAYING UP AGAINST MY NAPE WHERE I KNOW I APPLY THE MEGGA TEK (THIS KEEP THE PROTEIN FROM MEGA TEK FROM GETTING ON MY STRANDS) HOPE THAT MADE SENSE erplexed.

IN THE MORNING, I SPRITZ WITH MY GLYCERIN CONCOCTION AND BUN.  I COWASH ONCE A WEEK AND DO A CLARIFYING WASH ON THE WEEKEND ALONG WITH A GARLIC SCALP TREATMENT  AND DEEP CONDITION.  I ALTERNATE MY PRE-POOS WITH ONE WEEK USING A MIXTURE OF OILS THAT I AM TRYING TO GET RID OF.  AND THE OTHER WEEK USING APRETENDORA (EXCUSE THE SPELLING).  I THINK I AM GOING TO START DOING BOTH TOGETHER.  

THIS IS WHAT HAS WORKED WONDERS FOR ME AND THEREFORE WHEN I HAVE DONE THE GROWTH AID (MTG, EO, MN AND NOW MT )
I HAVE BEEN ABLE TO RETAIN THE GROWTH. ESPECIALLY THE MEGA TEK BECAUSE I AM GETTING MORE WITH THIS THAN THE OTHERS.

SO IN SHORT, IF YOU CANNOT FIND PROTECT STYLE STILL FOCUS ON THE MOISTURE AND SEALING BECAUSE WITH THIS MEGA TEK I AM SURE GETTING LENGTH IS GOING TO BE THE LEAST OF YOUR CONCERNS.

I WILL POST MY START PICS TOMORROW NOW THAT I KNOW HOW TO ATTACH.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

bellezanegra826 said:


> ok its about to be on and poppin b/c after 10 days or so of not so patiently waiting...i finally have my MT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something told me not to glue my lacefront on this morning because i was just going to have to rip it off once my MT came and what do you know...i was right!
> 
> 
> 
> now i am going to refrain from pouring this whole bottle over my head at once...but i ain't makin' no promises. count me into the challenge ya'll
> 
> eta: this stuff smells good enough to eat, which is a drastic change from the smell of mtg that is currently on my head. i might need to take a few moments to calm down from all of this excitement.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellezanegra826

ok i just washed my hair and used the MT according to the directions on the bottle. then i did a dc with aussie deeeeeeeep 3 min miracle moisturizing treatment. please tell me why my hair already feels stronger? i am straight trippin' now b/c i know this stuff does not work that fast!


----------



## PEACHEY

Nice & Wavy said:


> Welcome to you too Peachey!!!




HELLO DEAR,

THIS IS FUNNY, I ALMOST FEEL LIKE A CELEBRITY JUST SPOKE TO ME. YOU HAVE BEEN ONE OF THE LADIES THAT HAS INSPIRED ME ESPECIALLY TO START BACK USING THE MT


----------



## Aggie

_A VERY BIG WELCOME TO:_

_HairTodayCMC_

_rhapsdyblu_

_Anew_

_PEACHEY_

_and a special WELCOME BACK to you _

_tt8._

_I'm very excited to have all of our newbies who have successfully done their own research and decided to join the challenge with us and for having tt8 back with us again. I love you ladies and have a blessed hair growing day. _


----------



## *C00KIE*

Just wanted to let everyone know that i have been using OCT for 2 days now and I am currently in cornrows but dont know if it is doing anything yet. Welcome to all the  and welcome back tt8!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

First of all, I said I was not reading the boards today, too much work to do, & what am I doing? Reading.

I am so touched by the many, many welcomes. I have seen the love on this thread, the previous OCT/MT, & many others. To see how much you guys have reached out to this stranger is heart warming.

My hubby thinks I have lost my mind (especially when he saw that I had added some blessed oil to my concotions - He said, "Babe, you're not going to put blessed oil in there are you? is that OK?" hey - I say use all the help you can get). But he has noticed the improved health & even seen the growth, so he said I must be doing something right. When I asked him if he wanted to try Lady Aggie's Ayuverdic cowash recipe, he said no because he could not afford to go to the barber shop 3-4 times a week for a hair cut. So that's proof that I am learning a lot.

I am getting my routine down & it's funny how growth was never of importance to me. Just wanted to wear cute styles. When I first came to this site, I just wanted to get my edges back. Lo & behold...I have healthier hair AND growth. Wowzer!

I will eventually post the pics. I had never heard of Fotki till I came to this board, so may not have a picture album up, but I'll figure out something once I get over my embarrassment.

So thank you, Ladies, for your welcome, & all your love, & support. & my hair thanks you also. ( I am giving a collective thank you because so many have sent me love, I just cannot thank you each one by one).


----------



## SelfStyled

DivaD04 said:


> Excuse me...knock, knock, knock....excuse me! I got a question for you users....does oct have the same side effects as mt? i have mt and it makes my hair extra hard and dc'n w/ moisture is not working for me so mt has been banned from my head for a while. i'm just wondering about oct.


 

Is your MT diluted?

Are you applying the MT to your scalp only or do you put it on the length  of your hair?

What are you using to DC and how many times weekly do you DC?

Hopefully you can find out how to increase your moisture levels, I would just hate to see you have to shell out more dough for OCT.  I guess you could always post on the exchange forum.


Anyways.......The oct does not cause my hair to be dry at all.  Not in the least!  I started with the OCT cause my hair is protein sensitive and I thought MT would be going with the big guns.  Honestly I don't think I would buy the poo or rinse again.  But the OCT is a keeper.  BTW, I only "grease" my scalp with it.  When I feel like my hair needs protein I use my beloved ORS Hair Mayo.

Good Luck! And let us know what you decide!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

PEACHEY said:


> HELLO DEAR,
> 
> THIS IS FUNNY, I ALMOST FEEL LIKE A CELEBRITY JUST SPOKE TO ME. YOU HAVE BEEN ONE OF THE LADIES THAT HAS INSPIRED ME ESPECIALLY TO START BACK USING THE MT


 
....really?  Wow, you are too sweet!  I'm glad that I am an inspiration to you...thank you so much!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*C00KIE* said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that i have been using OCT for 2 days now and I am currently in cornrows but dont know if it is doing anything yet. Welcome to all the  and welcome back tt8!


 
Hi Cookie and Welcome!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Awwww....you are welcome, rhapsdyblu!  I'm excited for you



rhapsdyblu said:


> First of all, I said I was not reading the boards today, too much work to do, & what am I doing? Reading.
> 
> I am so touched by the many, many welcomes. I have seen the love on this thread, the previous OCT/MT, & many others. To see how much you guys have reached out to this stranger is heart warming.
> 
> My hubby thinks I have lost my mind (especially when he saw that I had added some blessed oil to my concotions - He said, "Babe, you're not going to put blessed oil in there are you? is that OK?" hey - I say use all the help you can get). But he has noticed the improved health & even seen the growth, so he said I must be doing something right. When I asked him if he wanted to try Lady Aggie's Ayuverdic cowash recipe, he said no because he could not afford to go to the barber shop 3-4 times a week for a hair cut. So that's proof that I am learning a lot.
> 
> I am getting my routine down & it's funny how growth was never of importance to me. Just wanted to wear cute styles. When I first came to this site, I just wanted to get my edges back. Lo & behold...I have healthier hair AND growth. Wowzer!
> 
> I will eventually post the pics. I had never heard of Fotki till I came to this board, so may not have a picture album up, but I'll figure out something once I get over my embarrassment.
> 
> So thank you, Ladies, for your welcome, & all your love, & support. & my hair thanks you also. ( I am giving a collective thank you because so many have sent me love, I just cannot thank you each one by one).


----------



## Aggie

rhapsdyblu said:


> First of all, I said I was not reading the boards today, too much work to do, & what am I doing? Reading.
> 
> I am so touched by the many, many welcomes. I have seen the love on this thread, the previous OCT/MT, & many others. To see how much you guys have reached out to this stranger is heart warming.
> 
> My hubby thinks I have lost my mind (especially when he saw that I had added some blessed oil to my concotions - He said, "Babe, you're not going to put blessed oil in there are you? is that OK?" hey - I say use all the help you can get). But he has noticed the improved health & even seen the growth, so he said I must be doing something right. *When I asked him if he wanted to try **Lady Aggie's Ayuverdic cowash recipe, he said no because he could not afford to go to the barber shop 3-4 times a week for a hair cut. So that's proof that I am learning a lot.*
> I am getting my routine down & it's funny how growth was never of importance to me. Just wanted to wear cute styles. When I first came to this site, I just wanted to get my edges back. Lo & behold...I have healthier hair AND growth. Wowzer!
> 
> I will eventually post the pics. I had never heard of Fotki till I came to this board, so may not have a picture album up, but I'll figure out something once I get over my embarrassment.
> 
> *So thank you, Ladies, for your welcome, & all your love, & support. & my hair thanks you also.* ( I am giving a collective thank you because so many have sent me love, I just cannot thank you each one by one).


 
Oh my word rhaps, you need to stop bringin' tears to my eyes. This is the second time you've done this to me:blush3:. I am so happy for you, I can't even tell you how much. I can barely see through the tears trying to type on these keys.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> Oh my word rhaps, you need to stop bringin' tears to my eyes. This is the second time you've done this to me:blush3:. I am so happy for you, I can't even tell you how much. I can barely see through the tears trying to type on these keys.


 
You are so sweet, Aggie.  I'm so glad to know you


----------



## senimoni

Has anyone had issues getting the residue off of their scalp?  I washed today and when I went to apply I could see it was still on my scalp...I have it mixed with a few other items so it may not be the MT, perhaps I should use it straight to compare. Either that or I'm too heavy handed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

senimoni said:


> Has anyone had issues getting the residue off of their scalp? I washed today and when I went to apply I could see it was still on my scalp...I have it mixed with a few other items so it may not be the MT, perhaps I should use it straight to compare. Either that or I'm too heavy handed.


 
I never, ever had a problem with residue on my scalp, so it may just be something else you are using with it


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are so sweet, Aggie. I'm so glad to know you


 
Well you know you have a special place in my heart too Nice & Wavy.


----------



## JustKiya

senimoni said:


> Has anyone had issues getting the residue off of their scalp?  I washed today and when I went to apply I could see it was still on my scalp...I have it mixed with a few other items so it may not be the MT, perhaps I should use it straight to compare. Either that or I'm too heavy handed.



I've never had scalp residue issues either - how much are you using, and what are you mixing it with?


----------



## Aggie

senimoni said:


> Has anyone had issues getting the residue off of their scalp? I washed today and when I went to apply I could see it was still on my scalp...I have it mixed with a few other items so it may not be the MT, perhaps I should use it straight to compare. Either that or I'm too heavy handed.


 
Hmmm, I don't know what's causing this for you but I don't have any residues left in my hair or on my scalp and I am also heavy handed. How often are you washing and with what? Could be build up.


----------



## senimoni

Its probably a 40/40/20 mix of MT, Oil and Aloe Vera. I just use it like you'd grease your scalp.....I don't think its alot.  I'll do a test one side mix, one side plain just to see.


----------



## JustKiya

senimoni said:


> Its probably a 40/40/20 mix of MT, Oil and Aloe Vera. I just use it like you'd grease your scalp.....I don't think its alot.  I'll do a test one side mix, one side plain just to see.



Hrm. Doesn't sound like anything in your mix would be off - what sorts of oils? 

And how much are you using at a time? You might just be a little heavy-handed - I can't even see any on my scalp immeadiately after I finish applying it....


----------



## MzOptimistic

Just wanted to let you beautiful ladies know, that I relaxed my hair and although I started using MT when I was 9 weeks post. I really do believe the two weeks of me using MT made a difference. I know I got more than my normal growth and I have been getting awesome growth before using MT. However, I'm super excited with the results of using MT. I will continue to MT and I can't wait to show my progress pics in Sept!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Just checking in with this thread and saying hi to all the lovely ladies.  I don't remember posting in this thread yet. My current starting point is in my siggy pic. Hoping for shoulder length by October.

I'm using a MT/Castor Oil/SAA mix on my scalp 6 nights out the week. Using Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm for my DCs so my moisture will be on point. Also alternating between Qhemet Burdock Root Creme & Sunsilk 24-7 TLC leave in as my moisturizers, sealed w/ an oil. 

You ladies are so supportive and loving, which is SUCH a good look. I'm grateful every day for finding this board. 

HHG ladies!!!!!


----------



## january noir

kels823 said:


> Just checking in with this thread and saying hi to all the lovely ladies.  I don't remember posting in this thread yet. My current starting point is in my siggy pic. Hoping for shoulder length by October.
> 
> I'm using a MT/Castor Oil/SAA mix on my scalp 6 nights out the week. Using Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm for my DCs so my moisture will be on point. Also alternating between Qhemet Burdock Root Creme & Sunsilk 24-7 TLC leave in as my moisturizers, sealed w/ an oil.
> 
> You ladies are so supportive and loving, which is SUCH a good look. I'm grateful every day for finding this board.
> 
> HHG ladies!!!!!


 
 Kels! Your hair is doing great!


----------



## prettykinks

I finally got my MT after 24 days of waiting! I had to go to the post office to pick it up because they tried to drop it off on saturday but I was out of town. I can't wait to start. I will post start pics tonight.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

I realize with the OCT that this is a system but the MegaTek...

*Do you just apply it to your scalp?  Do you do this everyday?  How do you use it?  How does it leave the hair?  Soft?  Anybody's hair get hard from the protein?  *

Sorry if this question has been asked before...It's between WEN and OCT. (I'll probably wind up buying both anyway).


----------



## JustKiya

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I realize with the OCT that this is a system but the MegaTek...
> 
> *Do you just apply it to your scalp?  Do you do this everyday?  How do you use it?  How does it leave the hair?  Soft?  Anybody's hair get hard from the protein?  *
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before...It's between WEN and OCT. (I'll probably wind up buying both anyway).



Just to scalp, everyday, like a hair grease, leaves my roots soft (that's the only place it touches), and I haven't had any protein issues with it yet. 

 

Go on and get them both!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

JustKiya said:


> Just to scalp, everyday, like a hair grease, leaves my roots soft (that's the only place it touches), and I haven't had any protein issues with it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on and get them both!


 

Could you put it in a squeeze bottle?  It's not greasy is it?  

Girl, my DH gonna C-I-L-L me!


----------



## JustKiya

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Could you put it in a squeeze bottle?  It's not greasy is it?
> 
> Girl, my DH gonna C-I-L-L me!



Mine is actually in a tub, because it's easier for me to control how much I'm using that way, and it's easier for me to mix my additions in, but yes, you can definitely put it in a squeeze bottle. It would need to have a VERY small tip though, as you don't want to use too much. 

It's not greasy at all - it's the consistency of a very thick conditioner. 

 Just shake all that hair you'll have in his face in a couple of months - he'll get over it.


----------



## january noir

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I realize with the OCT that this is a system but the MegaTek...
> 
> *Do you just apply it to your scalp? Do you do this everyday? How do you use it? How does it leave the hair? Soft? Anybody's hair get hard from the protein? *
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before...It's between WEN and OCT. (I'll probably wind up buying both anyway).


 
I use OVATION Maximizing System according to the instructions that come with the product, but the ladies using the Mega-Tek Rebuilder are applying to their scalps only; massaging it in several times a week or more until the next wash; like you would a hair grease.  Just don't be too heavyhanded with it if you decide to use it that way.

Some say it softens and others say they are adding things like glycerin, Silk Amino Acids, Aloe, etc. in oder for the hair to be soft.   If you moisturize daily and regularly deep conditon with a hydrating/moisturizing conditioner, your hair shouldn't get hard.


AND I almost forgot.  Get both the WEN and Mega-Tek or OVATION.  You can't lose.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

JustKiya said:


> Mine is actually in a tub, because it's easier for me to control how much I'm using that way, and it's easier for me to mix my additions in, but yes, you can definitely put it in a squeeze bottle. It would need to have a VERY small tip though, as you don't want to use too much.
> 
> It's not greasy at all - it's the consistency of a very thick conditioner.
> 
> * Just shake all that hair you'll have in his face in a couple of months - he'll get over it. *




They so stupid.  He'll be like "you spent _a car note _on _hair _products?...ok."


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

january noir said:


> I use OVATION Maximizing System according to the instructions that come with the product, but the ladies using the Mega-Tek Rebuilder are applying to their scalps only; massaging it in several times a week or more until the next wash; like you would a hair grease. Just don't be too heavyhanded with it if you decide to use it that way.
> 
> Some say it softens and others say they are adding things like glycerin, Silk Amino Acids, Aloe, etc. in oder for the hair to be soft. If you moisturize daily and regularly deep conditon with a hydrating/moisturizing conditioner, your hair shouldn't get hard.
> 
> 
> AND I almost forgot. Get both the WEN and Mega-Tek or OVATION. You can't lose.


 

Huh...why did you suggest that?  

I'm going to get that WEN fig and the Megatek I think...

You use WEN right?  How do you incorporate the Ovation with the WEN?


----------



## lilsparkle825

SelfStyled said:


> Get it while the gettin's good. Do you want to be looking at our reveal pictures come this Sept, thinking, "Mayne I coulda had me some Megatek". J/k . Glad to have you aboard.


lol i know thats right. i was dreaming about putting megatek on my scalp...i need to order with the quickness.


----------



## tt8

SelfStyled said:


> OMG- WE all missed you!  Sooo glad your back.  Get your reading glasses out


 *Awwe, Thanks guys! I really mean it. I had the sweetest letters from you all. Me and my heart appreciate(d) it.*



january noir said:


> We missed you!  I was wondering where you were at!  Welcome back!
> You missed  A LOT!   Catch up on your reading!


 *I know I have to read a bunch. I might need some contacts after this. It's good to be home. I'm back and ready to grow
* 


january noir said:


> Rhapsdyblu,
> You've come to the place where "hair dreams" can come true, well at least some of them .   I am really impressed with your diligence and the painstakingly way you researched and archived great information.
> 
> You should receive the "NEWBIE of the YEAR" award, if we had one .
> 
> Your story in and of itself should continue to inspire all of us already here and the ones that will come after.  Thanks for sharing your story with us out loud.   Some others would not have had the courage to and I commend and love you for it.     Welcome, welcome, welcome.
> We'll be here to work it out together!


*Hi RBlu! I just want you to know you are in the right place. Not to toot our horn but its so many loving and helpful people involved in this challenge, there will be so many blessings and not enough room to receive them.
* 


JustKiya said:


> WELCOME rhapsdyblu!!!!!!  So glad you came out of lurking and joined us!!! And I suspect you'll be flashing those before and after pictures before you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> TT8!!!! Girl, I was wondering where you were!?!?! Didja have fun on vacation???
> Girl, you know we don't do CliffNotes round here!


 *I had a good mental vacation! Wasn't that a stupid questionCliff Notes, Ha! Reading is Fundamental!!!
* 


ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Huh...why did you suggest that?
> 
> I'm going to get that WEN fig and the Megatek I think...
> 
> You use WEN right?  How do you incorporate the Ovation with the WEN?



*This is a good question. I wanna be nosy and know too*


----------



## january noir

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Huh...why did you suggest that?
> 
> I'm going to get that WEN fig and the Megatek I think...
> 
> You use WEN right? How do you incorporate the Ovation with the WEN?


 
I have started using my OVATION System 1-2x a week as a treatment (one of the ways the company says to use it - shampoo, apply Cell Therapy to scalp and length of hair, let sit for 1-2 hours or overnight, rinse with OVATION Creme Rinse)

I use WEN as a conditioner wash and leave-in for moisture on the days I don't use the OVATION and thats 2x a week as well.  

I get the best of both worlds. 

I also use Jane Carter Solutions, Ojon and Qhemet Biologics products, Hair2Heaven End All, Elasta QP Mango Butter and JBCO

I am not rushing my hair to grow anymore now that my hairs' condition has improved so much.  I know my hair is growing and will grow and that OVATION helps to alleviate the constant breakage that has plagued me for so long.   I can now begin to retain length, now that my hair is healthy again.  Well so far, so good, that is!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

january noir said:


> I have started using my OVATION System 1-2x a week as a treatment (one of the ways the company says to use it - shampoo, apply Cell Therapy to scalp and length of hair, let sit for 1-2 hours or overnight, rinse with OVATION Creme Rinse)
> 
> I use WEN as a conditioner wash and leave-in for moisture on the days I don't use the OVATION and thats 2x a week as well.
> 
> I get the best of both worlds.
> 
> I also use Jane Carter Solutions, Ojon and Qhemet Biologics products, Hair2Heaven End All, Elasta QP Mango Butter and JBCO
> 
> I am not rushing my hair to grow anymore now that my hairs' condition has improved so much. I know my hair is growing and will grow and that OVATION helps to alleviate the constant breakage that has plagued me for so long. I can now begin to retain length, now that my hair is healthy again. Well so far, so good, that is!


 
Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question.  Now I need to decide if I'm going to do Megatek and WEN or OCT and WEN.  I'm off to order the WEN.  Thanks again!


----------



## january noir

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question. Now I need to decide if I'm going to do Megatek and WEN or OCT and WEN. I'm off to order the WEN. Thanks again!


 
 Anytime!  PM me day or night if you need me!


----------



## BostonMaria

OK so I'm trying to read this thread and not post any unnecessary questions... I realize that there is an original thread with *gulp* 329 pages and this one has 76 so I better grab a Snickers bar cuz this is gonna take a while.  I think I'm going to order the Mega Tek and give it a shot.  I feel like its Christmas in July!


----------



## bellezanegra826

BostonMaria said:


> OK so I'm trying to read this thread and not post any unnecessary questions... I realize that there is an original thread with *gulp* 329 pages and this one has 76 so I better grab a Snickers bar cuz this is gonna take a while.  I think I'm going to order the Mega Tek and give it a shot.  I feel like its Christmas in July!



girl post away. some questions have been repeated, but i'm sure you will get answers to what you want to know even if you ask something that has been asked before. if you order mega tek Please Please Please do not order if from equiteric/horseloverz.com b/c it will take them forever to ship it to you!


----------



## SoSweet08

Is this making everyone's hair darker or black or is everyone dying it with something else?


----------



## january noir

SoSweet08 said:


> Is this making everyone's hair darker or black or is everyone dying it with something else?


 
Most of us (not all though) with dark or black hair use henna and indigo.
Well, I know Aggie and me.  I think Nice&Wavy does too.  There are others.     However, I know that the OVATION Color Therapy Shampoo helps to keep your color and/or reduce gray hairs.

ETA:  Oh and Sareca DEFINITELY!  ****JN smacking her forehead***  How could I forget our Indigo Queen!


----------



## JustKiya

SoSweet08 said:


> Is this making everyone's hair darker or black or is everyone dying it with something else?



It's not changing my hair color at alll - in fact, I just noticed a reddish highlight in the front of my head.


----------



## SoSweet08

OH ok. It looks good! I'm going to research henna some more.


----------



## BostonMaria

Belleza, how about this link? http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
Let me know if its ok before I order. 

Oh and just a question.. if I order just the Mega Tek I can just use that one product and put it on my scalp every day?


----------



## Silver

Sorry if someone mentioned this already, the thread is very big.

Is it worth purchasing the creme rinse and shampoo?  Do they help your hair grow?  Is the improvement in hair texture etc worth buying them?


----------



## bellezanegra826

I have had my mega tek for all of 5 hours and I am just beside myself with joy. I put some mega tek into an old bottle of WGO that contained some mtg but no WGO. I have found that  putting it in an applicator bottle has helped me to not dump the whole bottle over my head in one sitting  (like I was planning to do as soon as I got this stuff) and just put a small amount on my scalp. Surprisingly, MT helps mask the smell of MTG. I have decided to mainly apply the MT mixture to the top of my head so that the hair in that area can recover from my failed attempt at giving myself a trim. I really shouldn't be allowed to have scissors  but that's another story


I found some cantu oil moisturizing lotion that I had in my pj closet and put it on my ends. Then I slicked down my roots with silk elements megasilk leave-in hair moisturizing creme. My hair feels very soft and moisturized right now. At some point I will have to pick one moisturizer for my hair. I guess I'll have to let some time pass to see which one my hair likes better.  I have been wearing a lace front all summer as a protective style but I was thinking about getting cornrows so that I can apply my MT/MTG mixture more often.  I found a place that does cornrows with hair added for $30.00, so now I'm trying to decide if I should spend the money to get cornrows and risk having them look crazy in a short period of time if my MT/MTG mixture works or spend the money to buy more MT and risk having more product than I know what to do with.  

I'm going to do my best not to give updates on my mega tek usage more than once a day from this point on...I know ya'll are getting tired of me giving updates like I have been using this stuff for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## bellezanegra826

BostonMaria said:


> Belleza, how about this link? http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
> Let me know if its ok before I order.
> 
> Oh and just a question.. if I order just the Mega Tek I can just use that one product and put it on my scalp every day?



I'm not sure about the link, someone else will have to give you their two cents on that one. As far as the mega tek, some people have been putting the mega tek on every day and others found that using it everyday was too much b/c of side effects like itching and sore scalp.  The consensus seems to be that you have to do what works best for your scalp and your needs Also, because the rebuilder is full of proteins, you have to make sure that you are using a moisturizer so that you can keep your hair moisturized and prevent protein overload.  From what I read, it seems that a lot of ladies are just using the rebuilder and getting great results, but a few ladies have more than one product from the line.


----------



## bellezanegra826

Silver said:


> Sorry if someone mentioned this already, the thread is very big.
> 
> Is it worth purchasing the creme rinse and shampoo?  Do they help your hair grow?  Is the improvement in hair texture etc worth buying them?



Are you talking about the OCT? If so, I think I remember reading that a couple of people that were using OCT said they probably wouldn't order the shampoo again, so I guess it wasn't worth it to them.


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 - girl, your excitement is vibrating all through the screen! 

Personally, I think I would go for the extra MT.  How long do you normally keep your cornrows in?


----------



## PuffyBrown

grouphug:

Yeah!! Woo hoo!
Wow that took a loooooonnnnggg time.
I am so glad that you got it. Now I can be your buddy. I am going to get my touch up on Saturday, so I will officially start measuring then but I have been using for this is my 4th week...sure that there is growth but don't know how much from MT.

Girly I am really really glad that you got it.




bellezanega826 said:


> ok its about to be on and poppin b/c after 10 days or so of not so patiently waiting...i finally have my MT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! something told me not to glue my lacefront on this morning because i was just going to have to rip it off once my MT came and what do you know...i was right! now i am going to refrain from pouring this whole bottle over my head at once...but i ain't makin' no promises. count me into the challenge ya'll
> 
> eta: this stuff smells good enough to eat, which is a drastic change from the smell of mtg that is currently on my head. i might need to take a few moments to calm down from all of this excitement.


----------



## PuffyBrown

You're using MT and MTG? 
Make sure you keep me posted, just curious to see if it has a quicker growth rate. 



bellezanegra826 said:


> I have had my mega tek for all of 5 hours and I am just beside myself with joy. I put some mega tek into an old bottle of WGO that contained some mtg but no WGO. I have found that putting it in an applicator bottle has helped me to not dump the whole bottle over my head in one sitting (like I was planning to do as soon as I got this stuff) and just put a small amount on my scalp. Surprisingly, MT helps mask the smell of MTG. I have decided to mainly apply the MT mixture to the top of my head so that the hair in that area can recover from my failed attempt at giving myself a trim. I really shouldn't be allowed to have scissors  but that's another story
> 
> 
> I found some cantu oil moisturizing lotion that I had in my pj closet and put it on my ends. Then I slicked down my roots with silk elements megasilk leave-in hair moisturizing creme. My hair feels very soft and moisturized right now. At some point I will have to pick one moisturizer for my hair. I guess I'll have to let some time pass to see which one my hair likes better. I have been wearing a lace front all summer as a protective style but I was thinking about getting cornrows so that I can apply my MT/MTG mixture more often. I found a place that does cornrows with hair added for $30.00, so now I'm trying to decide if I should spend the money to get cornrows and risk having them look crazy in a short period of time if my MT/MTG mixture works or spend the money to buy more MT and risk having more product than I know what to do with.
> 
> I'm going to do my best not to give updates on my mega tek usage more than once a day from this point on...I know ya'll are getting tired of me giving updates like I have been using this stuff for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## bellezanegra826

JustKiya said:


> bellezanegra826 - girl, your excitement is vibrating all through the screen!
> 
> Personally, I think I would go for the extra MT.  How long do you normally keep your cornrows in?



lol, I felt like a 5 year old on Christmas day when I found out that my MT had finally arrived!  But in answer to your question, I can only do cornrows for about 2 to 3 weeks before I get an uncontrollable urge to take out my braids and comb my hair.


----------



## JustKiya

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> You're using MT and MTG?
> Make sure you keep me posted, just curious to see if it has a quicker growth rate.



 I'd be interested in seeing the growth differences when using multiple products. I doubt that I'll ever pick up MTG again nono but extra knowledge is always a good thing. 

I just finished mega'ssaging my hair, and now it's up in big twists - I want to 'restretch' it a bit, and I'm debating if I'm going to do it tonight, or wait til the morning. 

And, I'm experimenting with a perm rod in my hair.  This should be interesting.


----------



## bellezanegra826

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> grouphug:
> 
> Yeah!! Woo hoo!
> Wow that took a loooooonnnnggg time.
> I am so glad that you got it. Now I can be your buddy. I am going to get my touch up on Saturday, so I will officially start measuring then but I have been using for this is my 4th week...sure that there is growth but don't know how much from MT.
> 
> Girly I am really really glad that you got it.



yay! i've never had a hair growth buddy before! tomorrow i think i'm going to make a hair growth shirt and buy a memory card for my camera so that i can start documenting my progress. i will definitely let you know how the MT/MTG combo works. i don't expect that it will give me a crazy amount of growth, but it does make it easier for the MT to come out of the applicator bottle, without making it runny.


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> yay! i've never had a hair growth buddy before! *tomorrow i think i'm going to make a hair growth shirt* and buy a memory card for my camera so that i can start documenting my progress. i will definitely let you know how the MT/MTG combo works. i don't expect that it will give me a crazy amount of growth, but it does make it easier for the MT to come out of the applicator bottle, without making it runny.



I should make one too!!! That's so brilliant - my hair is long enough that it'll actually be useful now, even without heat!


----------



## bellezanegra826

JustKiya said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the growth differences when using multiple products. *I doubt that I'll ever pick up MTG again* nono but extra knowledge is always a good thing.
> 
> I just finished mega'ssaging my hair, and now it's up in big twists - I want to 'restretch' it a bit, and I'm debating if I'm going to do it tonight, or wait til the morning.
> 
> And, I'm experimenting with a perm rod in my hair.  This should be interesting.



the smell of mtg can definitely cause the loss of relationships with people that have a functioning nose


----------



## PuffyBrown

JustKiya said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the growth differences when using multiple products. I doubt that I'll ever pick up MTG again nono but extra knowledge is always a good thing.
> 
> I just finished mega'ssaging my hair, and now it's up in big twists - I want to 'restretch' it a bit, and I'm debating if I'm going to do it tonight, or wait til the morning.
> 
> And, I'm experimenting with a perm rod in my hair.  This should be interesting.


 

I hear you. I tolerated MTG for about 3 weeks last year, and that was just because I was trying different mixtures to get rid of the smell, but that ish could sneak thorough anything...lol


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> the smell of mtg can definitely cause the loss of relationships with people that have a functioning nose



 Girl! Who you telling!??! And I'm married to a chef, who has a CRAZY sensitive nose?!?! Child, no.  

And can I say, that I LOVE that now, 90% of the hairs that come out of my hair are shed??!?! Seeing so much less breakage is sooo exciting. 

I've decided (since I'm manipulating my *loose* hair nightly, which is a MAJOR regimen change for me), that I'm going to reapply my moisturizing leave-in every night. 



I'm hoping this doesn't open the PJ door of experimenting with more and different leave-ins, now.


----------



## Aggie

BostonMaria said:


> Belleza, how about this link? http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
> Let me know if its ok before I order.
> 
> Oh and just a question.. if I order just the Mega Tek I can just use that one product and put it on my scalp every day?


 
BostonMaria, there are some links you could try on the front page of this thread and you could also try:

http://www.stagecoachwest.com/products.asp?TextSearch=eqyss&txtSearch=y&mx=10 Great delivery time.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_search_results.html Fantastic delivery time IMO.

This last one I have not used yet but I noticed that they have a lot of the product in the Eqyss line that we use here on the board - http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/search_r...91473A5453F9C82CD16E64A4C76&Gift=false&GiftID=


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> Most of us (not all though) with dark or black hair use henna and indigo.
> Well, I know Aggie and me. I think Nice&Wavy does too. There are others. However, I know that the OVATION Color Therapy Shampoo helps to keep your color and/or reduce gray hairs.
> 
> ETA: Oh and Sareca DEFINITELY! ****JN smacking her forehead*** How could I forget our Indigo Queen!


 
No, I never used henna, but I'm lazy...I didn't want to do the step by step..I know, I'm a little off with that one.  One day, I'll try it


----------



## BostonMaria

Thank you Aggie! I just ordered it from the valleyvet.com website. I hope I don't start eating hay or something  Good Lord the crap I'll buy to make my hair long...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you Aggie! I just ordered it from the valleyvet.com website. I hope I don't start eating hay or something  Good Lord the crap I'll buy to make my hair long...


 
Girl please...you are just starting out buying...you should see the stuff I have in my house.  I have been collecting products since 2005..I've got to get rid of this stuff


----------



## caribgirl

rhapsdyblu said:


> Ok, Hi, this is my very first post to LHCF but I have been reading like mad since I found the site in April. Ok, just a little bit of history: I am a 4a (I think), TWA. I wore a short curl wave nouveau for about 2 years and prior to that I was always in sew in weaves, sew on wigs, or braids. After a major medical crisis my hair changed dramatically & I cannot do braids, weaves, wigs, or chemicakls right now. So i decided to transition & slowly cut off the straight ends over the last few weeks. I have balding & thinning in my temple & front edges. I have unofficially joined several challenges, but since they require pictures, I will *NOT* officially join any challenge. My hair is too horrible even for me to look at. SamanthaJ suggested I take pics, which I did & I cried all night long (that was about a month ago). I know I am not suppose to be my hair - but dog gone it - *I AM!*
> 
> So I have been doing the MN challenge, deep conditioner challenge & steam challenge, just to name a few. [Side note: I have become an out of control PJ. SO I have powders, herbs, oils, conditioners, whisks, bowls, EO's, a steamer, table top hood dryer, etc. I have a hair binder with recipes plus there is a folder on "my Documents" just for hair that is full of info & recipes that I've learned here].
> 
> Now, the reason for my post. My hair is nearly bald in the front & sides, I started MN in May, then switched (actually combined) to MT a few days ago. I know you guys are going to think I am crazy but... There is a spot at my widows peak (which btw has been missing for a few months, that looks like I am losing hair. I thought - OMG - I am suppose to be growing hair. Then I realized that on one side the hair is growing in, then the bald spot with very short hairs, then right next to it is more hair that has grown in. So it is not that I am losing hair, but hair is growing in. It is just growing in much, much faster in some spots than in others. Is anyone else experiencing this kind of uneven growth?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in thousands of posts where someone said their hair was starting to look like a chia pet. I swear that is what my sides & front are starting to look like.
> 
> I never cared about length - I think because I thought my hair would only grow so long. I usually just cut my hair to fit a certain style. Now Iactually think I can get some length.
> 
> OK, enough. I have blabbed on too much. I just got so excited this morning when I was washing my hair & I realized I had these funny spots.
> 
> I have been using Lady Aggie's recipe mixed with JustKiya's. I apply every morning to entire scalp & at night to my balding areas. I swear I can see the growth already.
> 
> I will continue to take pic & when i get over the horror, I may post them. I think it is like when I was close to 400 lbs, I would never take or show any pics. Now I proudly show my before pics since I am at an great weight.
> 
> OK, sorry to go on so long - I just go so excited, but I talk a whole hell of a lot.



Thanks for sharing your story and I'm so glad that you took starting pics- you won't regret it at all!!! My friend had a similar situation and her hair is doing so well with cowashes, protective styles, and growth aids like MN and now MT!!!! 

Welcome and I can't wait to see your comparison pics soon!!


----------



## Silver

bellezanegra826 said:


> Are you talking about the OCT? If so, I think I remember reading that a couple of people that were using OCT said they probably wouldn't order the shampoo again, so I guess it wasn't worth it to them.


 

Thank you for the info 
 That saves me over 100 bucks.


----------



## Senegalese

Hey Ladies,

It's been 1 week since I started OCT, and I love it, I just love the smell and the fact that it's not greasy. I think I fell NG, I'm not sure but my edges are filling up.
I use it daily: shampoo with ovation shampoo, apply oct 5 mins, creme rinse. I use queen helen garlic shampoo 2x a wk and I also DC 1x a wk.
I hope I will see more significant growth.

BTW what's that WEN u guys r talking about?


----------



## charmtreese

Do you have to use the shampoo, or can you skip that step.


----------



## SelfStyled

charmtreese said:


> Do you have to use the shampoo, or can you skip that step.


 
You don't have to poo- you can skip that step. Are you thinking about coming aboard?


----------



## charmtreese

SelfStyled said:


> You don't have to poo- you can skip that step. Are you thinking about coming aboard?




Yeah, but don't tell anybody!  

After seeing the results thread I'm all geeked up!


----------



## SelfStyled

charmtreese said:


> Yeah, but don't tell anybody!
> 
> After seeing the results thread I'm all geeked up!


 
Yay!! You are gonna love it.  I promise not to tell a soul, er uhm are you thinking MT or OCT?


----------



## charmtreese

SelfStyled said:


> Yay!! You are gonna love it.  I promise not to tell a soul, er uhm are you thinking MT or OCT?



Im not exactly sure yet.  I'm kindof leaning towards the MT because the ingredients.


----------



## SelfStyled

charmtreese said:


> Im not exactly sure yet. I'm kindof leaning towards the MT because the ingredients.


 
You can't go wrong with either.  MT is no joke as you know from the progress pics.  Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## charmtreese

Okay, I think I made my mind up. Im gonna order the OCT only.  I will only use  it twice a week on my wash days.  For my mid week wash I will leave it in for 5-30 minutes (the length of time will depend on if I want to get in and out of the shower or not). on my weekend wash I will leave it in overnight.  After each application I will DC. 

Does anyone else rinse it out, or is everyone leaving it in?


----------



## lilsparkle825

ok, so here is my dilemma.

i really want to order MT...as in i cant believe i haven't done it yet. HOWEVER...before i do i am considering getting my mom in on this. she knows i frequent LHCF and i use the tips on both of us (and my sister) but i have been more diligent so my hair is in better shape. i think if i tell her megatek is for horses she will freak out, on top of the fact that we bought this growth aid (something italian maybe?) from the dominican salon and its not all gone. she spent $35 on it and although we are both PJs we like to use all of something before buying another brand or w/e (ex using all the CON before trying kenra shampoos). should i spring for it on my own and just use it on me, put it on my plastic and use it on all 3 of us (although there is the inevitable wth is in that applicator bottle), or just talk to her about it and await the "oh now you are doing too much!!!"

???

someone please help...i'm torn as hell but i gotta make a decision soon. i have probably lost out on an extra 1/16" i could have while i'm sitting here thinking.....

TIA


----------



## DivaD04

JustKiya said:


> I think that OCT leaves your hair feeling _*better*_, in general. It's got the extra ingredients in it to do just that.


 
thx JK, maybe after having baby when my scent sensitivities roll out i'll try the oct.  
dang ya'll don't play on oct/mt...goodness, i was going to go and read thru this thread but hecka no, not with well over 700 posts. ya'll mean business up in hurrr boy!

ETA: do u think i should go ahead and use my mt? i'm thinking i should start back using it when i relax...i know my hair may need it then.


----------



## Ganjababy

Welcome back tt8! I was wondering what happened to you.





tt8 said:


> *****I missed you guys!!!! I go on vacation for a few days and you heffas are up to 600-somethin pages!!!Why am I not surprised. Dang, I have to read the whole thread? Who's got the cliff notes? Last I hear LondonDiva is a missing, did JK or Aggie get any recipes?, what else I miss??????*


----------



## january noir

charmtreese said:


> Okay, I think I made my mind up. Im gonna order the OCT only. I will only use it twice a week on my wash days. For my mid week wash I will leave it in for 5-30 minutes (the length of time will depend on if I want to get in and out of the shower or not). on my weekend wash I will leave it in overnight. After each application I will DC.
> 
> Does anyone else rinse it out, or is everyone leaving it in?


 
Hey Charmtreese!     JOIN US!

This is a good plan ('cause it's like mine )  Your hair will become stronger & thicker & you will have less breakage which extends the growth cycle of your hair.  That's how the product works.

Yes, I wash mine out.   Most of the ladies that are using Mega-Tek apply it to their scalps everyday or as often as possible like a hair grease, then wash out on their wash day.


----------



## SelfStyled

charmtreese said:


> Okay, I think I made my mind up. Im gonna order the OCT only. I will only use it twice a week on my wash days. For my mid week wash I will leave it in for 5-30 minutes (the length of time will depend on if I want to get in and out of the shower or not). on my weekend wash I will leave it in overnight. After each application I will DC.
> 
> Does anyone else rinse it out, or is everyone leaving it in?


 
Hey Charm,

What I do is cowash every other day, after I get out of the shower, I grease my scalp, and then apply leavins and style as usual.  So essentially I leave it in until the next co wash.  I am using the OCT every other night.  I have not been following Ovation's instruction at all.....I basically made the OCT fit into my regimen and not the other way around.  

Some are following Ovation's instructions. I think ladies on LHCF in general love to mix, concoct etc.....People are using it 50-11 ways, but most it seems are getting results.

I have not used the OCT on the lengths of my hair ever.  I just wanted to progress slowly and see how my scalp took to OCT before using it on my scalp.  Partially was cause I was being cheap and had only ordered the 6oz size and did not want to "waste" it on the lengths of my hair.

I am now ready to repurchase a full size bottle of OCT, and will incorporate using it onto my hair.


----------



## SelfStyled

Relaxed Ladies using MT or OCT have you noticed that your touched up NG feels different than the rest of your hair?

 I did a touch up this weekend and noticed that my NG is much silkier than the other lengths of my hair......


----------



## achangedlife

I haven't had a retouch yet, only been using it for 2 days. I'm 7 wks post touch up so I already had 1/2 inch of newgrowths and those newgrowths feel different from before. They don't feel as kinky, if you will. They 're not necessarily soft, not sure how to explain it. 

I applied the rebuilder to the lengths of my hair last night, I used the rehydrant spray first to moisturize, then the rebuilder. My strands are so much thicker and my hair feels and looks full. No dryness either. I'm excited because my hair was thinning and breaking from a bad relaxer job. It was at the point where I could practically see through my strands, but not anymore. 

I'm only 2 inches from shoulder length. It would be nice if I get an inch a month like some of you ladies. I could be shoulder length again by the end of september. I've been striving for that for 5yrs now.

I plan on getting the creme rinse also. I'll use for regular washes and deep condition with the rebuilder once every two weeks. I'll use the rebuilder on my scalp every night and on my lengths as I see fit.


----------



## charmtreese

Thanks January and selfstyled! I'm so excited.  I just got to work a few minutes ago, so after I read a few emails I'm going to go order.  How long does it take to receive the OCT?


----------



## KPH

charmtreese said:


> Thanks January and selfstyled! I'm so excited. I just got to work a few minutes ago, so after I read a few emails I'm going to go order. How long does it take to receive the OCT?


 
few days and it is shipped via FedEx.  I love this stuff, i'm using the MT on my daughter's 4z hair.  I just can't believe how my hair has thickened up, I love it now.


----------



## PuffyBrown

DivaD04 said:


> thx JK, maybe after having baby when my scent sensitivities roll out i'll try the oct.
> dang ya'll don't play on oct/mt...goodness, i was going to go and read thru this thread but hecka no, not with well over 700 posts. ya'll mean business up in hurrr boy!
> 
> ETA: do u think i should go ahead and use my mt? i'm thinking i should start back using it when i relax...i know my hair may need it then.


 

Hey Boo...
I just checked out your siggy....baabeeeee yeaahhh!
Congrats!


----------



## PuffyBrown

SelfStyled said:


> Relaxed Ladies using MT or OCT have you noticed that your touched up NG feels different than the rest of your hair?
> 
> I did a touch up this weekend and noticed that my NG is much silkier than the other lengths of my hair......


 
I know what you mean. I dont know if mine is different but my TWA up here has got to go. I was already 7 weeks when I started and have been using for 3 weeks. I distinctively remember how much ng was there when I started so between the growth that was up their which was a little over 1/2,  I measured a full inch from the center and some parts just past an inch in the back a couple of days ago.  I usually get about 3/4 inch - 1" total by my next retouch at 12 wks. I am looking forward to getting a retouch, but I think the MT thickened up the ng that I had. Maybe next time it will have time to thicken the hair as it comes in and maybe I can get more than an inch. I keep thinking air is going to break at the demarcation line, but it doesnt becase it is so soft and doesnt feel like it is "stressing" at the demarcation line.


----------



## PEACHEY

hello ladies,

I figured out how to load the pics.  so, here are my starting pics


----------



## Twisties

Reporting in:  I started the whole Ovaction line on June 1st. As of July 1st (one month), my hair felt different (softer), but I don't see a growth spurt yet.   Hopefully there will be more growth once I reach 3 months of usage.   

I wash with the shampoon once a week, add the OCT, then the cream rinse.  

Throughtout the rest of the week (3x's), I wet my hair, add OCT to  my scalp and the cream rinse to my hair and leave in on for a while and then rinse.  For styles, I was wearing a wig for June.  I just got cornrows and will be switching to plaits at the end of the month.


----------



## charmtreese

Okay ladies it's official, I ordered my first bottle of OCT!!!!

...and that's it, NO MORE NEW PRODUCTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

January, you know this is your fault right?!?!?! I spent my pedicure money, now I have to get the scissors and a pant brush and do my toes myself!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

PEACHEY said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I figured out how to load the pics. so, here are my starting pics


 
PEACHEY!!!  WOW, WOW, WOW....your hair is beautiful!

You are off to a great start.....


----------



## PEACHEY

Nice & Wavy said:


> PEACHEY!!! WOW, WOW, WOW....your hair is beautiful!
> 
> You are off to a great start.....


 

thank you dear.  It was rough getting to this point, but once i made up my mind that my hair deserved better then it was on from there.  

for so long i settled for not thinking my hair could grow longer than shoulder length due to people convincing me that my hair was not meant to be longer than that and that was why it would not grow any longer (hope that made sense ).  when I joined I realized that my hair grows well, however, my hair was so unhealthy that it was breaking off as it was growing in.  especially due to the lack of protein and moisture balance.  it could not grow past my shoulders due to it breaking off at that point because i was not protecting it and taking care of it like I should have.

But I am doing soooo much better due to all the knowledge we are sharing on the board.  I wonder sometimes where my growth would be if I was following these practices a long time ago .


----------



## Anew

PEACHEY said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I figured out how to load the pics. so, here are my starting pics


DO YOU MIND TELLING ME HOW YOU UPLOADED THE PIC


----------



## Tayw29

Hey ladies, I have been lurking around this thread for a couple of weeks now and went ahead and ordered MT and got it yesterday.  I applied it straight from the bottle for the first time last night and look forward to getting all this amazing growth you all are receiving.  I am 8 wks post and had a little over 1" of new growth, I'm not sure exactly when I will relax again (I'm a stretcher) but when i do decided to actually do my hair  I will take a length shot to compare to the one I took in May when I relaxed.  I have been wearing a half wig or phoney poney for the last month.  My hair doesnt do well in the heat but it grows a lot in the summer months.  So hopefully I can get to BSL and beyond pretty soon


----------



## JustKiya

Welcome Tayw29!!! I'm sure you will have fabulous results!


----------



## lilsparkle825

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok, so here is my dilemma.
> 
> i really want to order MT...as in i cant believe i haven't done it yet. HOWEVER...before i do i am considering getting my mom in on this. she knows i frequent LHCF and i use the tips on both of us (and my sister) but i have been more diligent so my hair is in better shape. i think if i tell her megatek is for horses she will freak out, on top of the fact that we bought this growth aid (something italian maybe?) from the dominican salon and its not all gone. she spent $35 on it and although we are both PJs we like to use all of something before buying another brand or w/e (ex using all the CON before trying kenra shampoos). should i spring for it on my own and just use it on me, put it on my plastic and use it on all 3 of us (although there is the inevitable wth is in that applicator bottle), or just talk to her about it and await the "oh now you are doing too much!!!"
> 
> ???
> 
> someone please help...i'm torn as hell but i gotta make a decision soon. i have probably lost out on an extra 1/16" i could have while i'm sitting here thinking.....
> 
> TIA


anyone??


----------



## KnottyGurl

I meant to post earlier, but forgot after reading all the other replies...too many

Anyway, personally, I think since she has a problem with buying anything else until finishing up one thing, _*I would just purchase it for myself, that way she can't really complain b/c it's not coming out of her pocket. I might not tell her at all. You could always pour some in an empty product bottle that you already have and stash it away. (I'm devious like that tho' )*_.

When she's finished, you can either share with her (I'm selfish though, I wouldn't), or show her how to order her own set. 



lilsparkle825 said:


> anyone??


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Yooooooouuuuu Guuuuuuuuuuuys!  For the FIRST time in my hair journey, I CANNOT TAKE THIS NG ON MY HEAD!  

Ok, I LOVE the ng!  Its all the prettiest little coils mostly all over like little springs.   I never knew my hair could do THAT, and then I have a patch of unruly dry 4b's that are now tame since putting a little of CD healthy hair butter up there and extra conditioning.  My scalp is also very sore there in that little patch too - but I've had this in the past.  Theeeeen the front hairline is super fine and probably somewhere in the 3/4 mix.  

And on top of all that are my relaxed strands.  My hair feels thinner and thick at the same times....  *sigh*   It's like the NG is causing so much shrinkage that my strands are all uneven, but the hair from the middle of my ends all the way up to the scalp is THICK!  I think I have an inch of UNSTRETCHED ng!  Stretched it's longer.  I'm TRYING to get to 4 mons in my relaxer stretch.  I'm not even at 3 yet.  July 18th makes 3 mons but at this rate, I may need to call it quits, I'm afraid of loosing hair!   I've only been using the MT for about a week and a half, and I was already a little past 2 mons post by that point. 
The problem is that, yes I can retouch now, but then all the NG that I get from here to Sept I won't be able to show fully because it won't be freshly relaxed.  I suppose I can also just flat iron it, but I really wanted to complete this stretch.  10-12 weeks is the longest I've ever gone.  I'm doing mostly just twist outs set on flexirods or bantu knots, but even with that, last night getting through my hair was a nightmare!  I also did a bun the other day straight from the shower and tied it down via the scarf method.  I prefer now twist outs as my low manipulation style as my hair shrinks up to my ears and is off my shoulders and I do it following a nightly co-wash so my hair is super moisturized. 

I'm so at a loss as to what to do!!!  Help!


----------



## JustKiya

lilsparkle825 said:


> anyone??





GeechyGurl said:


> I meant to post earlier, but forgot after reading all the other replies...too many
> 
> Anyway, personally, I think since she has a problem with buying anything else until finishing up one thing, _*I would just purchase it for myself, that way she can't really complain b/c it's not coming out of her pocket. I might not tell her at all. You could always pour some in an empty product bottle that you already have and stash it away. (I'm devious like that tho' )*_.
> 
> When she's finished, you can either share with her (I'm selfish though, I wouldn't), or show her how to order her own set.



Sorry, lilsparkle!!! 

Yeah, I'm with GG here - I'd get some for myself, and then if she was interested, I'd share for a minute while I was waiting for the one ordered for her to show up.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

lilsparkle825 said:


> anyone??


 
OK, Lilsparkle, off the top of my head...I think you need to go ahead and get the product. I do not advocate lying to her, so either tell her it's a new growth aid that you've seen picture proof of getting great results. If she just has to know what it is exactly, then tell her. If she says no way will she use it, then you go ahead. Once she sees how wonderful you're doing, she'll rethink it (as I sure many of us did - just like with MN). Also, tell her is is safe for human use (show her the bottle or the website) and also let her know it is highly recommended for chemo patients for hair loss - which it is.

BTW, you are a wonderful dasughter for thinking of her. As a mommy, you make me proud.

HTH


----------



## KnottyGurl

LilSparkle, I think it's only lying if she asks you about it and you don't tell or tell her something else. If she's happy using what she has, and you know she likes to wait until she finishes, why not wait until she's finished with what she has and THEN tell her about it? I mean if she sees it and asks, then fess up. But until then, why stress or be stressed?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

foxieroxienyc said:


> Yooooooouuuuu Guuuuuuuuuuuys! For the FIRST time in my hair journey, I CANNOT TAKE THIS NG ON MY HEAD!
> 
> Ok, I LOVE the ng! Its all the prettiest little coils mostly all over like little springs. I never knew my hair could do THAT, and then I have a patch of unruly dry 4b's that are now tame since putting a little of CD healthy hair butter up there and extra conditioning. My scalp is also very sore there in that little patch too - but I've had this in the past. Theeeeen the front hairline is super fine and probably somewhere in the 3/4 mix.
> 
> And on top of all that are my relaxed strands. My hair feels thinner and thick at the same times.... *sigh* It's like the NG is causing so much shrinkage that my strands are all uneven, but the hair from the middle of my ends all the way up to the scalp is THICK! I think I have an inch of UNSTRETCHED ng! Stretched it's longer. I'm TRYING to get to 4 mons in my relaxer stretch. I'm not even at 3 yet. July 18th makes 3 mons but at this rate, I may need to call it quits, I'm afraid of loosing hair! I've only been using the MT for about a week and a half, and I was already a little past 2 mons post by that point.
> The problem is that, yes I can retouch now, but then all the NG that I get from here to Sept I won't be able to show fully because it won't be freshly relaxed. I suppose I can also just flat iron it, but I really wanted to complete this stretch. 10-12 weeks is the longest I've ever gone. I'm doing mostly just twist outs set on flexirods or bantu knots, but even with that, last night getting through my hair was a nightmare! I also did a bun the other day straight from the shower and tied it down via the scarf method. I prefer now twist outs as my low manipulation style as my hair shrinks up to my ears and is off my shoulders and I do it following a nightly co-wash so my hair is super moisturized.
> 
> I'm so at a loss as to what to do!!! Help!


 
So this is a GOOD "problem" right?
I have always admired your hair (and abs) btw...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

You are welcome. We are all here for the same purpose: To grow some hair girl and I'm so happy to be doing it with all of you!!!



PEACHEY said:


> thank you dear. It was rough getting to this point, but once i made up my mind that my hair deserved better then it was on from there.
> 
> for so long i settled for not thinking my hair could grow longer than shoulder length due to people convincing me that my hair was not meant to be longer than that and that was why it would not grow any longer (hope that made sense ). when I joined I realized that my hair grows well, however, my hair was so unhealthy that it was breaking off as it was growing in. especially due to the lack of protein and moisture balance. it could not grow past my shoulders due to it breaking off at that point because i was not protecting it and taking care of it like I should have.
> 
> But I am doing soooo much better due to all the knowledge we are sharing on the board. I wonder sometimes where my growth would be if I was following these practices a long time ago .


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

I bought the MegaTek today!  I found a place that sells it here in ATL and drove 40 min. to get it...it was the LAST one he had too!

IT BETTER WORK!

Now I am waiting for my WEN...but I'm going to start MT today!  I gotta get to APL by December.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, Lilsparkle, off the top of my head...I think you need to go ahead and get the product. I do not advocate lying to her, so either tell her it's a new growth aid that you've seen picture proof of getting great results. If she just has to know what it is exactly, then tell her. If she says no way will she use it, then you go ahead. Once she sees how wonderful you're doing, she'll rethink it (as I sure many of us did - just like with MN). Also, tell her is is safe for human use (show her the bottle or the website) and also let her know it is highly recommended for chemo patients for hair loss - which it is.
> 
> BTW, you are a wonderful dasughter for thinking of her. As a mommy, you make me proud.
> 
> HTH


 
rhapsdyblu...I'm so glad you are here.  You have such a sweet heart


----------



## Tayw29

JustKiya said:


> Welcome Tayw29!!! I'm sure you will have fabulous results!


 
Thanks Kiya all your ranting and raving is one of the reasons I ran and ordered it


----------



## JustKiya

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I bought the MegaTek today!  I found a place that sells it here in ATL and drove 40 min. to get it...it was the LAST one he had too!
> 
> IT BETTER WORK!
> 
> Now I am waiting for my WEN...but I'm going to start MT today!  I gotta get to APL by December.



 Girl, go get your MT!!!! I think you'll like it!!  How far are you from APL? 



Tayw29 said:


> Thanks Kiya all your ranting and raving is one of the reasons I ran and ordered it



*takes a bow* You are more than welcome!!! I'm hoping you see fabulous results!


----------



## KnottyGurl

I hope it's not MY store!  j/k



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I bought the MegaTek today!  I found a place that sells it here in ATL and drove 40 min. to get it...it was the LAST one he had too!
> 
> IT BETTER WORK!
> 
> Now I am waiting for my WEN...but I'm going to start MT today!  I gotta get to APL by December.


----------



## Platinum

Okay, this is so weird. Does MT really work _that_ fast or is my mind playing tricks on me? I had a few small, bald patches in my nape but now there's actually "peach fuzz" coming in. I've been using MT for about a week now.

I really hope this stuff really works for me.


----------



## JustKiya

Platinum said:


> Okay, this is so weird. Does MT really work _that_ fast or is my mind playing tricks on me? I had a few small, bald patches in my nape but now there's actually "peach fuzz" coming in. I've been using MT for about a week now.
> 
> I really hope this stuff really works for me.



1 inch a month would be 1/4 inch a week, so..... yeah, girl, it could be.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

GeechyGurl said:


> I hope it's not MY store!  j/k


 

Uh.  

It was Horse and Hound Tack Store on Roswell road.  They had Survivor Detangler too.  I had to walk out of there fast!  They also had the Avocado Mist.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

JustKiya said:


> *Girl, go get your MT!!!! I think you'll like it!! How far are you from APL? *
> 
> 
> 
> *takes a bow* You are more than welcome!!! I'm hoping you see fabulous results!


 
Your breakdown of ingredients was the deciding factor.  Thank you!


----------



## JustKiya

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Uh.
> 
> It was Horse and Hound Tack Store on Roswell road.  They had *Survivor Detangler* too.  I had to walk out of there fast!  They also had the Avocado Mist.



Get it. Seriously. That stuff could be my babydaddy. The only thing that stops me from bathing my hair in it is that it has protein in it, and The Hair, I suspect she wouldn't like that too often. But, ya'll. I can almost (almost, cuz I ain't crazy) comb through my DRY HAIR with that stuff in it - without snappage or breaking.  That's unheard of. 

It allows me to fingercomb my dry hair with NO fear/concern.  Farking fabulous. 

Seriously. 

Stuff ROCKS.



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Your breakdown of ingredients was the deciding factor. Thank you!



*blush* You're welcome!!! I'm glad it's helped so many people!! 

*poke* How far are you from APL?


----------



## PEACHEY

Anew said:


> DO YOU MIND TELLING ME HOW YOU UPLOADED THE PIC


 
these are the directions i followed.  you may have to play with resizing it.  i just put the required demenions in the width and height boxes and the computer resized it for me. (beat all the guess work)

pm me if you need any further help.  

now adding as a thubmnail is not going to permanently attach it to all your post.  if you want it to be permanently attached then go to Q&A on our home page and there is a thread on how to create a pinkistrip.  I am working on this now.  trying to figure out how to move the strip to the left.  well it will do for now.

hope this help


----------



## PuffyBrown

oh I am glad. I am loving your hair in your siggy right now
I was getting soreness too last week but started massagging my hair at night per JK recommendations, and it is gone...

You also brough up a good point. With all of the growth that we are getting from this, how soon would be too soon to get a touch up?
I mean if we normally cant take it anymore, what is the least amount of time you have to wait between touch ups? 




foxieroxienyc said:


> Yooooooouuuuu Guuuuuuuuuuuys! For the FIRST time in my hair journey, I CANNOT TAKE THIS NG ON MY HEAD!
> 
> Ok, I LOVE the ng! Its all the prettiest little coils mostly all over like little springs. I never knew my hair could do THAT, and then I have a patch of unruly dry 4b's that are now tame since putting a little of CD healthy hair butter up there and extra conditioning. My scalp is also very sore there in that little patch too - but I've had this in the past. Theeeeen the front hairline is super fine and probably somewhere in the 3/4 mix.
> 
> I'm so at a loss as to what to do!!! Help!


----------



## Anew

Platinum said:


> Okay, this is so weird. Does MT really work _that_ fast or is my mind playing tricks on me? I had a few small, bald patches in my nape but now there's actually "peach fuzz" coming in. I've been using MT for about a week now.
> 
> I really hope this stuff really works for me.


Okay, why did I come in to post the exact same thing and this was the first post I saw after scrolling down 

I must be crazy too, but I don't even wanna say why. Now when I got my relaxer it was relaxed bone straight, but now I'm thinking that's not the case. I don't know, I'm just gonna wait for a month before I speak on this again


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Platinum said:


> Okay, this is so weird. Does MT really work _that_ fast or is my mind playing tricks on me? I had a few small, bald patches in my nape but now there's actually "peach fuzz" coming in. I've been using MT for about a week now.
> 
> I really hope this stuff really works for me.


 
OK, I am crazy right along with you because several of my bald patches have some serious fuzz & the hair next to them is much longer. I started last Wed or Thurs. It is growing in different, too. I mean the hair texture seems to slightly different.

Anyone else having spots growing faster than others? My sides & temple almost look like zebra stripes. I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

PEACHEY said:


> these are the directions i followed. you may have to play with resizing it. i just put the required demenions in the width and height boxes and the computer resized it for me. (beat all the guess work)
> 
> pm me if you need any further help.
> 
> now adding as a thubmnail is not going to permanently attach it to all your post. if you want it to be permanently attached then go to Q&A on our home page and there is a thread on how to create a pinkistrip. I am working on this now. trying to figure out how to move the strip to the left. well it will do for now.
> 
> hope this help


 
Peachy, thanks, I may (*I SAID MAY*) try this with the pic I took at my starting place. I am not sure if I am brave enough to show it yet. But I'll check out the instructions & decide from there.

Thanks


----------



## JustKiya

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I am crazy right along with you because several of my bald patches have some serious fuzz & the hair next to them is much longer. I started last Wed or Thurs. It is growing in different, too. I mean the hair texture seems to slightly different.
> 
> Anyone else having spots growing faster than others? My sides & temple almost look like zebra stripes. I don't know how else to explain it.



I'm natural - and - I haven't said anything, cuz it seems insane even to ME - but I swear I can feel 'new growth' - the hair right at my roots feels - less kinky/smoother somehow than the hair above it. And I can only feel it right after I wash my hair - once I manipulate it, it all feels about the same... 

Logically, if the protein was making my hair feel different, I would expect it to feel HARDER, not - like this. I can't even describe it - it just feels - different. 

I can't tell if I have any spots growing faster than others.... but, I DID notice that my hair, for a while, *didn't* gain in overall length, but some of my shorter layers got longer - so I can see that certain areas might grow at slightly different rates...


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Nice & Wavy said:


> rhapsdyblu...I'm so glad you are here. You have such a sweet heart


 
Thank you so much for the compliment. I try to let folks know when they are appreciated.

BTW, it was your pics that had me jump up & run all over town to every feed & pet supply in the valley (prior to this I don't think I had ever seen a feed store) looking for this stuff. After realizing the amount of money I was wasting in gas, I gave up. Finally had to order it on line & had it shipped next day. Yeah, I know, the shipping cost was as much as the rebuilder but I have no regrets with the progress I am seeing.

& I can't remember who said it but I felt like the lady who said she was ready to pour the whole bottle on her head. Shoot, as it is I apply twice a day. Once to entire scalp & again at nite to the balding areas.

I really got to stop ordering products.

Let me get off this board. I got patients to see today.

Thanks, again Nice & Wavy for the compliment & the inspiration


----------



## JustKiya

rhapsdyblu said:


> Shoot, as it is I apply twice a day. Once to entire scalp & again at nite to the balding areas.



 

I was JUST thinking about starting to do the same thing (my temples shame me - it's the only part of my hair I'm _*truly unhappy*_ about) until I get my MoeGro ingredients. 

I don't know if I mentioned my final plans *mwhahahahaha* but I've decided that I'm going to use the 'boosted' mix solely on my temples. If it DOES help, heaven knows I'll be able to see it there first, as I've been working on these bad boys for well over a year, and while I see some improvement - it's just not where I want them to be, at all. *sigh* 

Esp. since I'm starting to experiment with new styles that have my hair pulled back??  I've gotta do something about them. I know it took 5 years of being in tiny dreads (they were almost micro sized along my hairline - and I can remember PULLING SOME OUT because they were only hanging on by a couple of hairs   ) to get my temples the way they are, but *sigh* I'm impatient!!! I don' WANNA wait five more years to get them right again!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

JustKiya said:


> I'm natural - and - I haven't said anything, cuz it seems insane even to ME - but I swear I can feel 'new growth' - *the hair right at my roots feels - less kinky/smoother somehow than the hair above it. And I can only feel it right after I wash my hair - once I manipulate it, it all feels about the same... *
> 
> Logically, if the protein was making my hair feel different, I would expect it to feel HARDER, not - like this. I can't even describe it - it just feels - different.
> 
> I can't tell if I have any spots growing faster than others.... but, I DID notice that my hair, for a while, *didn't* gain in overall length, but some of my shorter layers got longer - so I can see that certain areas might grow at slightly different rates...


 
I feel you on this feeling insane thing. (& I am a shrink, so I KNOW insanity). But I can see new fuzz daily. It's weird. I keep thinking I am imagining this. But I didn't have these kind of imaginings when I was using MN. Hummmmm?

Re: the bolded: That's it exactly. It is less kinky - smoother & I see it right after I wash it.

Oh, my, let me get my butt to work. I am shutting down now.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

rhapsdyblu said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment. I try to let folks know when they are appreciated.
> 
> BTW, it was your pics that had me jump up & run all over town to every feed & pet supply in the valley (prior to this I don't think I had ever seen a feed store) looking for this stuff. After realizing the amount of money I was wasting in gas, I gave up. Finally had to order it on line & had it shipped next day. Yeah, I know, the shipping cost was as much as the rebuilder but I have no regrets with the progress I am seeing.
> 
> & I can't remember who said it but I felt like the lady who said she was ready to pour the whole bottle on her head. Shoot, as it is I apply twice a day. Once to entire scalp & again at nite to the balding areas.
> 
> I really got to stop ordering products.
> 
> Let me get off this board. I got patients to see today.
> 
> Thanks, again Nice & Wavy for the compliment & the inspiration


 
Awww...you're welcome, I'm glad that I was a blessing to you


----------



## january noir

Twisties said:


> Reporting in: I started the whole Ovaction line on June 1st. As of July 1st (one month), my hair felt different (softer), but I don't see a growth spurt yet. Hopefully there will be more growth once I reach 3 months of usage.
> 
> I wash with the shampoon once a week, add the OCT, then the cream rinse.
> 
> Throughtout the rest of the week (3x's), I wet my hair, add OCT to my scalp and the cream rinse to my hair and leave in on for a while and then rinse. For styles, I was wearing a wig for June. I just got cornrows and will be switching to plaits at the end of the month.



TWISTIES!  I was just thinking about you!   When I have time, I'll PM you.
Hope all is well...


----------



## Platinum

Anew said:


> Okay, why did I come in to post the exact same thing and this was the first post I saw after scrolling down
> 
> I must be crazy too, but I don't even wanna say why. *Now when I got my relaxer it was relaxed bone straight, but now I'm thinking that's not the case.* I don't know, I'm just gonna wait for a month before I speak on this again


 

 Okay, I don't feel so bad about my relaxer now. I was starting to think that it wasn't as bone straight as I thought.


----------



## Platinum

rhapsdyblu said:


> *OK, I am crazy right along with you because several of my bald patches have some serious fuzz & the hair next to them is much longer. I started last Wed or Thurs.* It is growing in different, too. I mean the hair texture seems to slightly different.
> 
> Anyone else having spots growing faster than others? My sides & temple almost look like zebra stripes. I don't know how else to explain it.


 
Okay. Now I know this is working and I'm not losing my mind now.


----------



## lilsparkle825

GeechyGurl said:


> I meant to post earlier, but forgot after reading all the other replies...too many
> 
> Anyway, personally, I think since she has a problem with buying anything else until finishing up one thing, _*I would just purchase it for myself, that way she can't really complain b/c it's not coming out of her pocket. I might not tell her at all. You could always pour some in an empty product bottle that you already have and stash it away. (I'm devious like that tho' )*_.
> 
> When she's finished, you can either share with her (I'm selfish though, I wouldn't), or show her how to order her own set.


 


JustKiya said:


> Sorry, lilsparkle!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm with GG here - I'd get some for myself, and then if she was interested, I'd share for a minute while I was waiting for the one ordered for her to show up.


thank you GG and Kiya for responding...what you said about purchasing it with my own money echoes my sentiments exactly, she cant say anything if i buy it. more than likely i will be mixing it with oil and thus i will need a label-free applicator bottle anyway; once she sees the growth taking off (crosses fingers) maybe she will say what is that and then i can say "a new growth aid". she's jsut as skeptical as i am so hopefully by then all my new growth will be enough to let her know its not a scam. if not i always have the pics in this thread :cough cough Nice & Wavy cough cough:


rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, Lilsparkle, off the top of my head...I think you need to go ahead and get the product. I do not advocate lying to her, so either tell her it's a new growth aid that you've seen picture proof of getting great results. If she just has to know what it is exactly, then tell her. If she says no way will she use it, then you go ahead. Once she sees how wonderful you're doing, she'll rethink it (as I sure many of us did - just like with MN). Also, tell her is is safe for human use (show her the bottle or the website) and also let her know it is highly recommended for chemo patients for hair loss - which it is.
> 
> BTW, you are a wonderful dasughter for thinking of her. As a mommy, you make me proud.
> 
> HTH


thank you; i never had any intentions on lying to her which is why i was stuck as to what to do. me and her are in this together! btw i completely agree with Nice & Wavy; you are a wonderful addition to this challenge. it makes me happy to read your posts.




GeechyGurl said:


> LilSparkle, I think it's only lying if she asks you about it and you don't tell or tell her something else. If she's happy using what she has, and you know she likes to wait until she finishes, why not wait until she's finished with what she has and THEN tell her about it? I mean if she sees it and asks, then fess up. But until then, why stress or be stressed?


yeah i know all this stressing has me missing out on growth. its been 3 days which is like half a week. by the time it gets her i'm gonna miss out on 1/4" or more!!! LOL this calculation stuff is fun


----------



## lilsparkle825

deleted. i had a moment of insanity.

is kvvets the only one with a discount code?

ETA: nvm i bit the bullet and just placed my order through kvvets. 24.95 with free shipping and the minimum order charge of $5 was taken care of by that coupon code on the first page of this thread. i think it will take 4 days for me to get it...lets hope that means saturday and not monday.


----------



## hondahoney007

I placed my order for the OCT. It should be here in a couple days. I'm ready to get my grow on...lol.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

JustKiya said:


> Sorry, lilsparkle!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm with GG here - I'd get some for myself, and then if she was interested, I'd share for a minute while I was waiting for the one ordered for her to show up.


 

Yeah, that's what I would do too... I told my mom and bff about OCT and my friend bought it- twice and loves it. I am now going to use MT but I haven't told them. I'll wait and see how well it works for me and if it piques their interest.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

How long is it taking you ladies to receive your MT? I ordered mine like 06/27 and I STILL haven't received it yet. I emailed them and they told me it take up to 10 business days for it to ship via USPS. I ordered from the easypetstore.com. I really can't believe it is taking this long. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I ordered from easypetstore a month ago and I did not receive my order, also they did not charge my account.  I think they are backed up but they dont let you know that. You may need to contact them to check on your order. I cancelled mine and ordered from someone else.


----------



## Aggie

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you Aggie! I just ordered it from the valleyvet.com website. I hope I don't start eating hay or something  Good Lord the crap I'll buy to make my hair long...


 
Girl I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Health&hair28 said:


> I ordered from easypetstore a month ago and I did not receive my order, also they did not charge my account. I think they are backed up but they dont let you know that. You may need to contact them to check on your order. I cancelled mine and ordered from someone else.


 

thanks... I think they already charged my acct.. I paid via paypal. yeah, I'll check again.


----------



## caribgirl

My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!

I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


----------



## sweetgal

Oh MY that is AWESOME groth!   Now I want to use my Ovation every day.  Amazing.  If I get half the results some of you ladies are getting I will be soo happy .  One month, if you didn't take the picture, I'm not sure I would have believed you!

What is your regiem?  HAve you ever used the Ovation when you were wearing braids....Remarkable





caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


----------



## JustKiya

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259



 :wow:     

That's. FABULOUS!!


----------



## bellezanegra826

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259



wow that is pretty amazing growth that you got in one month. it looks like you got over an inch in 25 days. i wanna be like you when i grow up hehe congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *exits thread to put some MT on scalp*


----------



## caribgirl

sweetgal said:


> Oh MY that is AWESOME groth!   Now I want to use my Ovation every day.  Amazing.  If I get half the results some of you ladies are getting I will be soo happy .  One month, if you didn't take the picture, I'm not sure I would have believed you!
> 
> What is your regiem?  HAve you ever used the Ovation when you were wearing braids....Remarkable



Thanks so much, sweetie!!

I use garlic poo/CON poo, followed by a moisturizing dc 2x a week. I apply NTM and then place MT on my scalp only every night. I then seal with EVOO and castor oil. I also took the advice and use glycerin over the NTM during the day to help with my moisture level.

Pics are the best and without them I wouldn't have believed myself .

I haven't tried ovation-just MT and I'm wearing 1/2 wigs and  I just baggy underneath . I believe there are Ovation users here that are using twists and braids and they are doing so well too .


----------



## girlyprincess23

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


 


AWESOME!!!!!!!!! you grow girl!!


----------



## caribgirl

bellezanegra826 said:


> wow that is pretty amazing growth that you got in one month. i wanna be like you when i grow up hehe congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aww, you are so wonderful Belle!! Thanks so much!


JustKiya said:


> :wow:
> 
> That's. FABULOUS!!



Thanks to you, Kiya and my other MT/OCT sisters!! You are the original Mixologist and I thank you for sharing your wonderful knowledge and wisdom!!


----------



## caribgirl

girlyprincess23 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!! you grow girl!!



Thanks sis!!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


 

*Soundin like Resputia from Norbit* How YOU doin.....GURL!!!!  I took a pen and went across your pic from the old to the new pic, and with my guestimation, you have 2 and 1/4 of new growth!!!!!!!!!   Ok..so you will be very close to waist length by the end of the year!!!!!  That is absolutely gorgeous!!!  I am sooo happy for you.

Keep it growin sista!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Caribgirl,

I can't believe you achieved that much growth in one month.   Wow!


----------



## bellezanegra826

my head has officially started itching like a ****...maybe that means i'm about to get some crazy growth like caribgirl *crosses fingers*


----------



## song_of_serenity

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


THAT IS AMAAAZING!!! What does your mixture consist of?? I saw your reggie in the other thread, so you use it straight, no oils? Just over the NTM? WOW!!!
Proof is in the pictures, ladies!!
~*janelle~*


----------



## Senegalese

Wow Carib that's some awesome growth, and your regimen is so simple. I think when I finish my OCT I will try MT.


----------



## PuffyBrown

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


 

OMG!

unbelievable. Getting really close to BSL. You will be in another 2 weeks!


----------



## PuffyBrown

bellezanegra826 said:


> my head has officially started itching like a ****...maybe that means i'm about to get some crazy growth like caribgirl *crosses fingers*


 

oooo its growing....


----------



## MrsQueeny

WTG caribgirl!!!! Q


----------



## Luvableboo

Hey Ladies... I am just wondering ...have you noticed that your ng is much softer and more straighter with using MT????perplexederplexed  I am 3 weeks post relaxer and something is definitely going on up in here.....

Let Me know?????


----------



## caribgirl

jamaicalovely said:


> Caribgirl,
> 
> I can't believe you achieved that much growth in one month.   Wow!



Thanks JL! I'm so glad that I took pics!!



bellezanegra826 said:


> my head has officially started itching like a ****...maybe that means i'm about to get some crazy growth like caribgirl *crosses fingers*



- Your hair is growing!!!



song_of_serenity said:


> THAT IS AMAAAZING!!! What does your mixture consist of?? I saw your reggie in the other thread, so you use it straight, no oils? Just over the NTM? WOW!!!
> Proof is in the pictures, ladies!!
> ~*janelle~*



Thanks!! I should have said that I mix EVOO into the MT bottle- that's all!!
I also make sure that I do at least 1 home grown steam treatment per week.


----------



## lilsparkle825

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


man according to your avi you hit APL in april...and you will be BSL by august...that's APL to BSL in less than 4 months?!

oh yeah if i get growth like this APL doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## caribgirl

Senegalese said:


> Wow Carib that's some awesome growth, and your regimen is so simple. I think when I finish my OCT I will try MT.



Thanks, Senegalese!



Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> OMG!
> 
> unbelievable. Getting really close to BSL. You will be in another 2 weeks!


Thanks! That would be so great. I have a lot of uneven lengths so I have a very long time before claiming BSL!!



Queeny20 said:


> WTG caribgirl!!!! Q



Thanks, darlin'!!


----------



## PEACHEY

Luvableboo said:


> Hey Ladies... I am just wondering ...have you noticed that your ng is much softer and more straighter with using MT????perplexederplexed  I am 3 weeks post relaxer and something is definitely going on up in here.....
> 
> Let Me know?????




so i am not the only one.  i noticed this on monday when i let my hair airdry.  which normally is a no no when i have a lot of new growth.  just too thick to manipulate.  i decided to air dry beings i was putting it up in a bun anyway.  but to my surprise after it airdryed i noticed the new growth was soft.  i could have actually got a comb through it if i wanted to (trying not to comb too much during the week).

this was the main thing i was concerned about with growth aids.  my hair responds very well to growth aids, but my hair naturally grows in thick. and when its growing fast with the aids (like when i used mn) almost like weeds, the new growth was too thick.  i had to get tree braids so that i did not have to fight with the new growth all the time.

but i noticed with using mt my new growth is softer.  man i am in heaven with this mt.  and i am getting growth for sure.  u cant beat that.


----------



## caribgirl

Luvableboo said:


> Hey Ladies... I am just wondering ...have you noticed that your ng is much softer and more straighter with using MT????perplexederplexed  I am 3 weeks post relaxer and something is definitely going on up in here.....
> 
> Let Me know?????



Your hair is growing, sis!!

Mine is softer! I noticed that my ng really gets coily though.


----------



## caribgirl

lilsparkle825 said:


> man according to your avi you hit APL in april...and you will be BSL by august...that's APL to BSL in less than 4 months?!
> 
> oh yeah if i get growth like this APL doesn't stand a chance.



- Thanks sweetie! I have varying lengths but it will feel nice to have my longest length reach bsl .

You WILL grow for sure, sis!!!


----------



## Luvableboo

caribgirl said:


> Your hair is growing, sis!!
> 
> Mine is softer! I noticed that my ng really gets coily though.



  My new growth is more wavy than anything at not dry at all  so I will keep track for the month and let you all know...  My slick ponytails are more of a fight right now... with fuzzies sticking up everywhere!  Summer is not my friend at the moment..!!


----------



## Luvableboo

PEACHEY said:


> so i am not the only one.  QUOTE]
> 
> No you are not alone...


----------



## DivaD04

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Hey Boo...
> I just checked out your siggy....baabeeeee yeaahhh!
> Congrats!


 
Heeey Ms P. Brown! Thaaaank youuuu!


----------



## song_of_serenity

caribgirl said:


> Thanks!! I should have said that I mix EVOO into the MT bottle- that's all!!
> I also make sure that I do at least 1 home grown steam treatment per week.


Awesome. mine consists of that and castor (just got jbco so I hope that's better) as well!  I can't wait to see your hair (AND MINE and the others in this thread!) by the end of this year!!



Luvableboo said:


> Hey Ladies... I am just wondering ...have you noticed that your ng is much softer and more straighter with using MT????perplexederplexed  I am 3 weeks post relaxer and something is definitely going on up in here.....
> 
> Let Me know?????


Mine is! Well. It grows in coily as usual...but it's not hard to comb. I comb it in the shower, its' not a fight. I never had a problem with the scarf method, but now it doesn't even LOOK like waves I tied down. It ties down straight. erplexed
I'm not complaining! Anything to keep me looking decent/avoid breakage till next relaxer! 
...My hair is SO THICK. I love it!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## sweetgal

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Soundin like Resputia from Norbit* How YOU doin.....GURL!!!! I took a pen and went across your pic from the old to the new pic, and with my guestimation, you have 2 and 1/4 of new growth!!!!!!!!! Ok..so you will be very close to waist length by the end of the year!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!! I am sooo happy for you.
> 
> Keep it growin sista!!!!


 
I agree with the above, I dont know how much growth you received, however it seems well in excess of 1 inch.  Remarkable.


----------



## JerriBlank

Luvableboo said:


> Hey Ladies... I am just wondering ...have you noticed that your ng is much softer and more straighter with using MT????perplexederplexed  I am 3 weeks post relaxer and something is definitely going on up in here.....
> 
> Let Me know?????



Yesssssss! Okay i didn't know if this was normal or not,but my new growth is almost unnoticeable in some areas,but my hair is longer
My coils are def softer,and i also don't have a problem with the reported shedding(knock on wood) or breakage.
I'm good


----------



## SelfStyled

Wow Caribgirl- your progress really made my morning!!!!!..Keep uo the awesome work, I cant't wait to see your full reveal in September!!!!!


----------



## HairTodayCMC

Thanks guys for the warm welcome!  It was the creme rinse that I used.  After doing a mid week wash and conditioning, I air dried my relaxed hair without using the motions foaming wrap that I used in the previous wash....and ...hard hair gone. It's back to the way its been for the last two weeks of use. I can hardly wait until I can get a pony tail.  I know, I know such a small goal but eventually I would like to be BSL.  I have not gotten the itches or shedding so far, knock on wood .  I purchased the garlic capsules and will get the shampoo, just in case.  I think I have found a routine that works for me:  weekly CWC, air drying, heat only after wash, monthly clearifying, satin scarf/pillow, and vitamins.


----------



## HairTodayCMC

WooooooW! Caribgirl your growth is fabulous!  I can't wait to see your pictures in September.  I hope my heart can handle it.  This gives me unbelievable hope for my own hair.  I'm excited, growth is not a problem, retention is...


----------



## BostonMaria

I received an email that my Mega Tek was shipped Woohoo!


----------



## prettykinks

Caribgirl that is some amazing growth!
I used my MT yesterday and today. I didn't feel any itching at all so I hope it still works good. I hope to be midback by the end of the year.


----------



## caribgirl

song_of_serenity said:


> Awesome. mine consists of that and castor (just got jbco so I hope that's better) as well!  I can't wait to see your hair (AND MINE and the others in this thread!) by the end of this year!
> 
> 
> Mine is! Well. It grows in coily as usual...but it's not hard to comb. I comb it in the shower, its' not a fight. I never had a problem with the scarf method, but now it doesn't even LOOK like waves I tied down. It ties down straight. erplexed
> I'm not complaining! Anything to keep me looking decent/avoid breakage till next relaxer!
> ...My hair is SO THICK. I love it!!
> ~*Janelle~*



I put castor oil and evoo as sealants !!



SelfStyled said:


> Wow Caribgirl- your progress really made my morning!!!!!..Keep uo the awesome work, I cant't wait to see your full reveal in September!!!!!



Thanks SS!!! Can't wait for your Sept updates too!!! We are doing it!!!



HairTodayCMC said:


> WooooooW! Caribgirl your growth is fabulous!  I can't wait to see your pictures in September.  I hope my heart can handle it.  This gives me unbelievable hope for my own hair.  I'm excited, growth is not a problem, retention is...



Your heart has to stay well to see your awesome results!!!!!! You WILL grow LONG and STRONG, sis!!!


----------



## plastic

Great progress caribgirl- you should be BSL by next week lol


----------



## CurliDiva

I'm curious about how many naturals are using OCT or MT? Are you using it only on your scalp like many of the relaxed ladies? 

This is my second week using MT every night, and my weekly cornrows are just sitting on a thick, soft cushion of hair. I braided on Sunday and already (Wed)  I can lift the braids up and wiggle them. I really think I'm get .5 or more of new growth weekly! 

Is this really possible? 

I feel like I'll not only reach APL sooner (this summer), but also reach my ultimate goal of BSL THIS YEAR if this keeps up!

I just got the (5) extra bottles of Mega Tek!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

What is IN the MT that makes the hair grow?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> What is IN the MT that makes the hair grow?


 
If you go to the original thread on this, there is lots of info about it.  You can find it on the first page of this thread  I know it's lots of reading, but it will help you to make your decision about using it.

Blessings.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

CurliDiva said:


> I'm curious about how many naturals are using OCT or MT? Are you using it only on your scalp like many of the relaxed ladies?
> 
> This is my second week using MT every night, and my weekly cornrows are just sitting on a thick, soft cushion of hair. I braided on Sunday and already (Wed) I can lift the braids up and wiggle them. I really think I'm get .5 or more of new growth weekly!
> 
> Is this really possible?
> 
> I feel like I'll not only reach APL sooner (this summer), but also reach my ultimate goal of BSL THIS YEAR if this keeps up!
> 
> I just got the (5) extra bottles of Mega Tek!


 
I'm natural and I have been using it since the end of March

Everyone's hair grows at different rates, even with products like these, but I do believe that you are getting the growth you see...this stuff is for real..it's not a gimmick, that's for sure


----------



## JustKiya

CurliDiva said:


> I'm curious about how many naturals are using OCT or MT? Are you using it only on your scalp like many of the relaxed ladies?
> 
> This is my second week using MT every night, and my weekly cornrows are just sitting on a thick, soft cushion of hair. I braided on Sunday and already (Wed)  I can lift the braids up and wiggle them. I really think I'm get .5 or more of new growth weekly!
> 
> Is this really possible?
> 
> I feel like I'll not only reach APL sooner (this summer), but also reach my ultimate goal of BSL THIS YEAR if this keeps up!
> 
> I just got the (5) extra bottles of Mega Tek!



I'm natural, and using it - the growth is really amazing - I suddenly feel like I have some hair to work with! 

I almost wish I used heat, just so that I could really SEE the difference. 

*le sigh* 

Ahh, well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> I'm natural, and using it - the growth is really amazing - I suddenly feel like I have some hair to work with!
> 
> I almost wish I used heat, just so that I could really SEE the difference.
> 
> *le sigh*
> 
> Ahh, well.


 
Well, if you are heat free, then I can understand it...but chile, I had to use heat just so that I could see the difference, and what a difference it made


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, if you are heat free, then I can understand it...but chile, I had to use heat just so that I could see the difference, and what a difference it made



I'm a wuss!  I've done some WICKED heat damage to my hair in the past (trying to be gentle with it too), and I can tell that my hair is getting longer - it just doesn't photograph well!  So, yeah.... I'm real scared of trying to use some heat (cuz it would be a DIY adventure) and messing up all the progress I have, ya know? 

I dunno. Maybe at 3 years, I'll mess around.


----------



## foxieroxienyc

So ladies, I think I NEED to relax.  There is NO way I'm going to survive a 4 month stretch at this rate with all this hair....  Its never been so hard before for me and I'm just not happy with my hair.  I think I'm being too hard on myself right now, but in any case my roots are UNCONTROLABLE!  Lol. A good/bad thing.  The length is DEFINITELY coming though!  My hair has never been this long.  I'm just trying to really keep myself from trimming my uneven ends lol.  My middle/crown grows like a weed and the nape is at least now catching up!  

I just patted my hair, I lightly flat ironed after my wash/DC yesterday.   Um I can't feel my scalp, I've got a straight up TWA up there, and that's after I got the roots really good.  Geez!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> I'm a wuss!  I've done some WICKED heat damage to my hair in the past (trying to be gentle with it too), and I can tell that my hair is getting longer - it just doesn't photograph well!  So, yeah.... I'm real scared of trying to use some heat (cuz it would be a DIY adventure) and messing up all the progress I have, ya know?
> 
> I dunno. Maybe at 3 years, I'll mess around.


 
You are too funny....but, I understand.  I can tell the difference when I do my hair and when my stylist does it....I think I put to much pressure on my hair and she does it perfect!  When it's time again in September, I"m going to make sure I let her do it

JustKiya...your hair is growing very long girl....you are shoulder length now, and that's only after a few months...so you know by September....you are going to be one happy lady


----------



## JustKiya

foxieroxienyc said:


> So ladies, I think I NEED to relax.  There is NO way I'm going to survive a 4 month stretch at this rate with all this hair....  Its never been so hard before for me and I'm just not happy with my hair.  I think I'm being too hard on myself right now, but in any case my roots are UNCONTROLABLE!  Lol. A good/bad thing.  The length is DEFINITELY coming though!  My hair has never been this long.  I'm just trying to really keep myself from trimming my uneven ends lol.  My middle/crown grows like a weed and the nape is at least now catching up!
> 
> I just patted my hair, I lightly flat ironed after my wash/DC yesterday.   Um I can't feel my scalp, I've got a straight up TWA up there, and that's after I got the roots really good.  Geez!



 Foxie!!! Girl, I think MT has put the deathstamp on many a sista's stretch!! 
DON'T TRIM!!! You know better to trim when you have nappy roots - ain't nothing really hanging straight!  


Nice & Wavy said:


> You are too funny....but, I understand.  I can tell the difference when I do my hair and when my stylist does it....I think I put to much pressure on my hair and she does it perfect!  When it's time again in September, I"m going to make sure I let her do it
> 
> JustKiya...your hair is growing very long girl....you are shoulder length now, and that's only after a few months...so you know by September....you are going to be one happy lady



I know........ I did my hair in two french twists, and my 'ends' are laying on my back - not just barely, but comfortably. 

*fans self* It's SOOO wonderful. Girl, by Sept. I won't know what to do with alla this hair!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Foxie!!! Girl, I think MT has put the deathstamp on many a sista's stretch!!
> DON'T TRIM!!! You know better to trim when you have nappy roots - ain't nothing really hanging straight!
> 
> 
> I know........ I did my hair in two french twists, and my 'ends' are laying on my back - not just barely, but comfortably.
> 
> *fans self* It's SOOO wonderful. Girl, by Sept. I won't know what to do with alla this hair!


 
Girl...by September...you are going to swing it through the computer screen and hairslap a few of us in the face with it


----------



## Candycane044

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259



This is so inspiring!!


----------



## foxieroxienyc

JustKiya said:


> Foxie!!! Girl, I think MT has put the deathstamp on many a sista's stretch!!
> DON'T TRIM!!! You know better to trim when you have nappy roots - ain't nothing really hanging straight!




Haha!  Yes death stamp is sho nough right!  Like it's literally stressing me out!  I at least made it to 3 mons, I normally go to about 2-2.5.  So yeeeeeeaaaaaaah.  But then again my growth rate is never out of control.  

Yeah my hair is soooo lucky that I didn't find the scissors, or else the woulda been on the floor!


----------



## BostonMaria

CurliDiva said:


> I'm curious about how many naturals are using OCT or MT? Are you using it only on your scalp like many of the relaxed ladies?



I have natural hair but I haven't started MT yet. I need to buy Castor Oil before my product arrives.


----------



## chellero

What other Eqyss products are you all using? I just did a search, but this a very long thread and I can't find what I need.  TIA!


----------



## JustKiya

chellero said:


> What other Eqyss products are you all using? I just did a search, but this a very long thread and I can't find what I need.  TIA!



Urm... there's actually another thread about the non-growth products - it was started by LondonDiva, I think it was. 

Personally, I'm using the Premier Creme Rinse, and the Survivor Detangler, mainly. I have the rehydrant and avocado mists, but I don't use them much. 

Oh, and the Marigold Bug Spray!


----------



## *C00KIE*

Congrats on your growth Caribgirl


----------



## Ganjababy

Cant wait to see update pics after you relax.......your hair is absolutely gorgeous! NEVER CUT YOUR HAIR WHILE YOU HAVE UNRELAXED NEW GROWTH!!!! From experience - when you have unrelaxed new growth AND relaxed hair the relaxed ends start to look stringy and thin because the unrelaxed hair pulls up the straight relaxed hair making it look thinner and more uneven than it really is.


foxieroxienyc said:


> So ladies, I think I NEED to relax. There is NO way I'm going to survive a 4 month stretch at this rate with all this hair.... Its never been so hard before for me and I'm just not happy with my hair. I think I'm being too hard on myself right now, but in any case my roots are UNCONTROLABLE! Lol. A good/bad thing. The length is DEFINITELY coming though! My hair has never been this long. I'm just trying to really keep myself from trimming my uneven ends lol. My middle/crown grows like a weed and the nape is at least now catching up!
> 
> I just patted my hair, I lightly flat ironed after my wash/DC yesterday. Um I can't feel my scalp, I've got a straight up TWA up there, and that's after I got the roots really good. Geez!


----------



## Aggie

PEACHEY said:


> so i am not the only one. i noticed this on monday when i let my hair airdry. which normally is a no no when i have a lot of new growth. just too thick to manipulate. i decided to air dry beings i was putting it up in a bun anyway. but to my surprise after it airdryed i noticed the new growth was soft. i could have actually got a comb through it if i wanted to (trying not to comb too much during the week).
> 
> this was the main thing i was concerned about with growth aids. my hair responds very well to growth aids, but my hair naturally grows in thick. and when its growing fast with the aids (like when i used mn) almost like weeds, the new growth was too thick. i had to get tree braids so that i did not have to fight with the new growth all the time.
> 
> but i noticed with using mt my new growth is softer. man i am in heaven with this mt. and i am getting growth for sure. u cant beat that.


 
OMGoodness, I was just thinking about this on 2 days ago, how soft my hair still is at over 3 weeks post my last relaxer. I likey!!!


----------



## Ganjababy

CONGRATULATIONS CARIBGIRL.....AMAZING PROGRESS


----------



## Serenity_Peace

I have to tell you ladies that I was WRONG, WRONG, WRONG about the Ovation system products!!!!!!!!!!

You see, I had finished my OCT and just started using MT because it was cheaper. But I still had the shampoo and the rinse to finish up. So, last night while I was in the shower, I decided to wash my hair, followed by the rinse with the thought of "finishing" out the products.

Well, let me tell you: I had forgotten how good the shampoo felt. But the RINSE!!! Oh, my goodness, the RINSE!!! 

Listen, I am almost 11 weeks post and my roots are horrendous, dry and I felt as though I would have to relax very soon.

Well, the RINSE totally softened my NG. I shampoo'd, then applied the Rinse covering with a plastic cap while I did my business. Not expecting much, I took the cap off when I finished my business for a final rinse. My Jilbere shower comb melted my NG as I rinsed the RINSE out. I couldn't believe it! I totally thought that I would have to struggle to get through this forrest of NG. Not so!! My hair detangled effortlessly. I realized that perhaps I was using the RINSE wrong before. I had been using the RINSE with heat and it wasn't very moisturizing that way. From now on, I will incorporate the RINSE after the Shampoo WITHOUT HEAT in the shower.

I applied Moisture Balance Conditioner as a leave-in (you can use it that way), and sealed with Aloe Vera oil. I allowed my hair to dry about 80%, added more MBC, sealing this time with Hot Oil 6, separated my hair in 4 sections, braided up. This morning I awoke to a beautiful braid out, the first time ever that my braid-outs actually looked good. Compliments all around when I arrived to work today...

I immediately got on line and ordered the entire system again for the $54 price. 

I figured that I would add the OCT to the MT mix that I already have just as I was doing before; or, just experiment with it as the directions suggest.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

caribgirl said:


> - Thanks sweetie! I have varying lengths but it will feel nice to have my longest length reach bsl .
> 
> You WILL grow for sure, sis!!!


 
Congrats on all your progress! That is amazing!!!! :woohoo:

Please share your regimen, too, when you get a chance!


----------



## Rapunzel2B

How long have you been using the OCT System?  Did you experince the shedding?  What is your regimen?  I know you explained some of it, but when exactly are you apply the CT and how often?  I know it's a lot of questions.  I am very excited that you discovered how to make the shampoo and creame rinse really work for you.  TIA



Serenity_Peace said:


> I have to tell you ladies that I was WRONG, WRONG, WRONG about the Ovation system products!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You see, I had finished my OCT and just started using MT because it was cheaper. But I still had the shampoo and the rinse to finish up. So, last night while I was in the shower, I decided to wash my hair, followed by the rinse with the thought of "finishing" out the products.
> 
> Well, let me tell you: I had forgotten how good the shampoo felt. But the RINSE!!! Oh, my goodness, the RINSE!!!
> 
> Listen, I am almost 11 weeks post and my roots are horrendous, dry and I felt as though I would have to relax very soon.
> 
> Well, the RINSE totally softened my NG. I shampoo'd, then applied the Rinse covering with a plastic cap while I did my business. Not expecting much, I took the cap off when I finished my business for a final rinse. My Jilbere shower comb melted my NG as I rinsed the RINSE out. I couldn't believe it! I totally thought that I would have to struggle to get through this forrest of NG. Not so!! My hair detangled effortlessly. I realized that perhaps I was using the RINSE wrong before. I had been using the RINSE with heat and it wasn't very moisturizing that way. From now on, I will incorporate the RINSE after the Shampoo WITHOUT HEAT in the shower.
> 
> I applied Moisture Balance Conditioner as a leave-in (you can use it that way), and sealed with Aloe Vera oil. I allowed my hair to dry about 80%, added more MBC, sealing this time with Hot Oil 6, separated my hair in 4 sections, braided up. This morning I awoke to a beautiful braid out, the first time ever that my braid-outs actually looked good. Compliments all around when I arrived to work today...
> 
> I immediately got on line and ordered the entire system again for the $54 price.
> 
> I figured that I would add the OCT to the MT mix that I already have just as I was doing before; or, just experiment with it as the directions suggest.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


 
*OMG! OMG! OMG!* You go, woman. 
I had to force myself off this board yesterday to get to work. I just got back to reading. You guys are some prolific writers. Or maybe just very chatty. LOL Anyway, as I go through the posts, I see Caribgirl's pics. I have to catch my breath. *OMG!*

So there's hope, there's really hope. I will get my edges back AND get out of this TWA. *YES!!!!!*


----------



## JustKiya

rhapsdyblu said:


> *OMG! OMG! OMG!* You go, woman.
> I had to force myself off this board yesterday to get to work. I just got back to reading. You guys are some prolific writers. *Or maybe just very chatty*. LOL Anyway, as I go through the posts, I see Caribgirl's pics. I have to catch my breath. *OMG!*
> 
> So there's hope, there's really hope. I will get my edges back AND get out of this TWA. *YES!!!!!*



 We are VERY chatty. And, there are a LOT of us, too.  to the lurkers....  

And there is more than hope, there is an almost certainty!!! 

I'm still amazed and awed that so _*many*_ women are having such wonderful results - and that so _*few*_ women are having either bad results, or none at all!!! 

I've been around for a while, and never has a growth aid had such - DOCUMENTED results.


----------



## SelfStyled

JustKiya said:


> We are VERY chatty. And, there are a LOT of us, too.  to the lurkers....
> 
> And there is more than hope, there is an almost certainty!!!
> 
> I'm still amazed and awed that so _*many*_ women are having such wonderful results - and that so _*few*_ women are having either bad results, or none at all!!!
> 
> I've been around for a while, and never has a growth aid had such - DOCUMENTED results.


 

I so agree with this post! Honestly the light bulb finally went on when I read somewhere, lawd don't get me to quoting...that someone used it to bring their hair back after chemotherapy, it was a wrap for me after that.  I was like I might as well just go oneand order.

Might I also add that Cariib girl's picture sealed the deal- I ordered some MT today.

I am either gonna do the Nice and Wavy technique or do a half and half combo with the OCT and the MT.......decisions, decisions.....


----------



## rhapsdyblu

OK, I just thought I'd give you ladies a chuckle for the day. I am trying to stop looking at my head. I mean, I swear I see new growth every day. So yesterday, when I finally pulled myself away from this board & headed to work, I pulled down the visor mirror to look at my head. I swear, it's an obsession. Anyway, I have been experimenting with the-leave-the-condition-in-trying-to-get-more-defined-kinda-curls-thingy to this very tight 4a hair. I had problems with residue, so I have been adjusting the amount I leave in. So, as I was checking my new growth again, I thought, "dang, still residue at my widow's peak & edges". Then I realized, widow's peak - it's more defined & the "white residue" is actually gray hair. So my edges are coming in - but gray. Plus the spots of residue I was seeing thoughout my hair was mainly gray hair. (Good thing I ordered the henna from FNWL). My huband thought this was so funny, especially since I tease him about his graying. He asked me, do they have "Just for Women?" LOL

So, MT is working, I've got *white* evidence to prove it.

BTW, I am mustering up the courage to post my before pic & then I will officially join this challenge.


----------



## JustKiya

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I just thought I'd give you ladies a chuckle for the day. I am trying to stop looking at my head. I mean, I swear I see new growth every day. So yesterday, when I finally pulled myself away from this board & headed to work, I pulled down the visor mirror to look at my head. I swear, it's an obsession. Anyway, I have been experimenting with the-leave-the-condition-in-trying-to-get-more-defined-kinda-curls-thingy to this very tight 4a hair. I had problems with residue, so I have been adjusting the amount I leave in. So, as I was checking my new growth again, I thought, "dang, still residue at my widow's peak & edges". Then I realized, widow's peak - it's more defined & the "white residue" is actually gray hair. So my edges are coming in - but gray. Plus the spots of residue I was seeing thoughout my hair was mainly gray hair. (Good thing I ordered the henna from FNWL). My huband thought this was so funny, especially since I tease him about his graying. He asked me, do they have "Just for Women?" LOL
> 
> So, MT is working, I've got *white* evidence to prove it.
> 
> BTW, I am mustering up the courage to post my before pic & then I will officially join this challenge.



Fabulous!! 

And, you know, someone - was it JN? - said that her grays started turning BROWN again, with OCT.  I don't know if MT will have the same effect, though. 

Man, who was that?!


----------



## cupcakes

i ordered some MT two days ago, and i will be using that instead of OCT. i cant wait for it 2 come


----------



## Golden

So I relaxed 11 days ago and I have a centimeter of growth already  It's starting to creep me out cause I'm a slow grower. 
I knew my hair was growing but I never got around to taking pics since I don't post pictures here anyway. But now that I am newly relaxed I can clearly see the growth.& if I continue with these kinds of results I will average at about an inch a month Needless to say, I am so happy for finding this board and you ladies introducing me to MT:blowkiss:

HHG!


----------



## EOAA

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259


 
Great growth CG, Im happy for you!!!!


----------



## Enchantmt

Do any of you know if there are any products similar to these w/o parabens?


----------



## rhapsdyblu

JustKiya said:


> Fabulous!!
> 
> And, you know, someone - was it JN? - said that her grays started turning BROWN again, with OCT. I don't know if MT will have the same effect, though.
> 
> Man, who was that?!


 
JK, now that you mention this, I noticed this reddish/brown hue around the top of my head. I was confused because I had cut off the colored straight ends & had noticed no more red. Then over the last few days I noticed this red hue. I was wondering which of my products could be causing this. Now with this discussion I am wondering, could it be the reddish/brown is the already gray hairs that were there, & the white is the new growth? 
Hmmmmm/ Something to pay attention to. No matter. I'll take the white, the red, whatever as long as it indicates growth.

My hair is singing: " I'm growing, I'm growing, lalalalalala"


----------



## CurliDiva

JustKiya said:


> We are VERY chatty. And, there are a LOT of us, too.  to the lurkers....
> 
> And there is more than hope, there is an almost certainty!!!
> 
> I'm still amazed and awed that so _*many*_ women are having such wonderful results - and that so _*few*_ women are having either bad results, or none at all!!!
> 
> *I've been around for a while, and never has a growth aid had such - DOCUMENTED results.*


 
AMEN! 

When I started MTG was all the craze! then BT! then MN! then the Indian stuff!

Each thread would blow UP for a few months with everyone saying that they are "going" to start using the miracle product.......but there seemed to be very few follow-up photos of actual proof of GROWTH.


----------



## LuyshuZ

I recieved my MT today
I took the time away from applying to let you guys know. I'm so exited smells okay coconutty....


----------



## JustKiya

CurliDiva said:


> AMEN!
> 
> When I started MTG was all the craze! then BT! then MN! then the Indian stuff!
> 
> *Each thread would blow UP for a few months with everyone saying that they are "going" to start using the miracle product.......but there seemed to be very few follow-up photos of actual proof of GROWTH*.



 

I think one benefit to MT/OCT is that it works so fast! 

You usually get the 'Is my hair growing, or am I going crazy/seeing things??' feeling in the first _*week*_ - most hair products, you have to use for at least two, sometimes four weeks for that. 
Then, in week two to week three, you usually have the 'Oh my gods, my hair *IS* growing!!!' feeling.....
By week four, you usually have a picture that will make people drool, fall out, and whip out credit cards - a point at, for most other growth aids, you are just getting to the 'Ehhh, yeah, I'm pretty sure something is happening' point by then. 

 Utterly amazing.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Fabulous!!
> 
> And, you know, someone - was it JN? - said that her grays started turning BROWN again, with OCT. I don't know if MT will have the same effect, though.
> 
> Man, who was that?!


 
That was me!!!!    (and Sareca too)


----------



## Luvableboo

I am so happy I could cry.....
My Gallon size of Mega Tek came today... it was waitin for me when i got home!!!!!!!!!!
You know I had to hug the bottle and do a treatment( added SAA & EVOO)

My husband thinks I have lot my mind


----------



## Enchantmt

Is there a diff between these beside price:

http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/16ounmegreb.html 16 oz 29.95

http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/16ounmegcoat.html 16 oz 34.95

http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/2ounmegcoatr.html 2 oz 12.45

All from the same site of course...I dont see ingredients listed.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> That was me!!!!    (and Sareca too)



Yay! I got a name right! I've always been so bad at that - I'll remember something til the day I die, but the source? Phhfft. Gone. 



Luvableboo said:


> I am so happy I could cry.....
> My Gallon size of Mega Tek came today... it was waitin for me when i got home!!!!!!!!!!
> You know I had to hug the bottle and do a treatment( added SAA & EVOO)
> 
> My husband thinks I have lot my mind



Oooh, you lucky WOMAN!!!! Girl, if you are treating your hair right, by the time you finish a GALLON of this stuff, you should be waistlength. 

DH is sitting here watching me fondle (yes, _fondle_) the box of herbs and powders I just got from mountainrose herbs. 

I think he thinks I'm a witch, sometimes.  

But I betcha he'll keep in line. *hefts the bag of horsetail and gives him the sideeye*


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> Fabulous!!
> 
> And, you know, someone - was it JN? - said that her grays started turning BROWN again, with OCT.  I don't know if MT will have the same effect, though.
> 
> Man, who was that?!





january noir said:


> That was me!!!!    (and Sareca too)




Yep, crazy huh?   I don't know if MT will either but I'll know soon enough.


----------



## JustKiya

Enchantmt said:


> Is there a diff between these beside price:
> 
> http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/16ounmegreb.html 16 oz 29.95
> 
> http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/16ounmegcoat.html 16 oz 34.95
> 
> http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/2ounmegcoatr.html 2 oz 12.45
> 
> All from the same site of course...I dont see ingredients listed.



I think the only difference between the first one and the second one is that the second one is branded towards human. And I think the only different between the 2nd one and the third one is size. 

I'm sure between all of us, we all have each one - post up ingredients, ladies! 

I think my bottle is the first one. *gets up to check* 

Nope. Interesting. 

That bottle says 'Equine Cell Rebuilder'. Mine says Equine Rebuilder.  Then, under that, there's Thicker Fuller Longer Manes and Tails, and under that two boxes, the top one with Coat, and the bottom one with Hoof in it. 

Weird. 

I wonder if they just have old pictures. 

Wild. 

 

Someone should order all three.


----------



## Luvableboo

Oooh said:


> fondle[/I]) the box of herbs and powders I just got from mountainrose herbs.
> 
> I think he thinks I'm a witch, sometimes.
> 
> But I betcha he'll keep in line. *hefts the bag of horsetail and gives him the sideeye*






At least i am not alone in my Madness!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

Luvableboo said:


> At least i am not alone in my Madness!!!!!


 
One whole gallon huh? Girl you are committed.


----------



## carletta

caribgirl said:


> My first MT comparison update!!! I so love you guys!!!!
> 
> I posted the other pics under the MT/OCT progress thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5003165&postcount=259




caribgirl are you applying mega tek to your scalp everyday ???????????


----------



## caribgirl

plastic said:


> Great progress caribgirl- you should be BSL by next week lol


Thanks!I hope that I am BSL - Let me go and apply my MT right nowwwww!! 



Candycane044 said:


> This is so inspiring!!


Thanks so much Candy!!



evsbaby said:


> CONGRATULATIONS CARIBGIRL.....AMAZING PROGRESS


Thanks Eva!!!



Serenity_Peace said:


> Congrats on all your progress! That is amazing!!!! :woohoo:
> 
> Please share your regimen, too, when you get a chance!


!!! I love your energy- thanks sooo very much!!

I use garlic poo/CON poo, followed by a moisturizing dc 2x a week. I apply NTM and then place MT on my scalp only every night. I then seal with EVOO and castor oil. I mix my MT with EVOO.



rhapsdyblu said:


> *OMG! OMG! OMG!* You go, woman.
> I had to force myself off this board yesterday to get to work. I just got back to reading. You guys are some prolific writers. Or maybe just very chatty. LOL Anyway, as I go through the posts, I see Caribgirl's pics. I have to catch my breath. *OMG!
> *So there's hope, there's really hope. I will get my edges back AND get out of this TWA. *YES!!!!!*


*- 

*Awww, thanks so much, rhapsdy!!!! I am so excited for your growth that is surely not residue **!!!



SelfStyled said:


> I so agree with this post! Honestly the light bulb finally went on when I read somewhere, lawd don't get me to quoting...that someone used it to bring their hair back after chemotherapy, it was a wrap for me after that.  I was like I might as well just go oneand order.
> 
> Might I also add that Cariib girl's picture sealed the deal- I ordered some MT today.
> 
> I am either gonna do the Nice and Wavy technique or do a half and half combo with the OCT and the MT.......decisions, decisions.....



Oh SS!!! I'm happy that my progress has inspired you!!!! All of these ladies have inspired me with their successes and it's great to return a bit of all that I have received here!!!  Thanks so much!!



EyesOfAnAngel said:


> Great growth CG, Im happy for you!!!!


Thank yo so very much, Eyes!!!



carletta said:


> caribgirl are you applying mega tek to your scalp everyday ???????????



I apply every single day like an addict !!


----------



## caribgirl

prettykinks said:


> Caribgirl that is some amazing growth!
> I used my MT yesterday and today. I didn't feel any itching at all so I hope it still works good. I hope to be midback by the end of the year.


Thanks, Pretty!!!


I just want to thank ALL of you wonderful MT/OCT ladies for your support, wisdom and encouragement!!! I'm so very happy that I started this challenge and I'm a part of this family !


----------



## ummrumaysah

Hi all you lovely ladies, i have been one of the many lurkers but u ladies have won me over with those results, i was truly blown away , well done girls !!!. 

So i ordered mine & it arrived this morning hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i really need it because about 6 months ago i was silly & changed the relaxer that ive been using for year all of my hair fell out, i mean a had no hair left at all  i was heartbroken but i believe everything happens for a reason, i was a hair grease girl, Dax was my baby, it was the norm for me to grow my hair long in braids take my hair out relax it and the watch it all fall back out again, i tried every hair grease there is, so when my hair fell out i went to google and looked up black hair care, and my eyes were opened, my hair no longer breaks i can count how many hair shed aday THANK YOU LADIES !!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE !!!!!!!!

ANY WAY i was just wondering when u ladies use mega tek do u dc with a moisturising dc or a protein dc  is ors mayo ok ? THANKS !! sorry for long 1st post  erplexed  lol !!! 

and i'malso scared of my hair going hard with the mt have any of you ladies had that problem ?


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Rapunzel2B said:


> How long have you been using the OCT System? Did you experince the shedding? What is your regimen? I know you explained some of it, but when exactly are you apply the CT and how often? I know it's a lot of questions. I am very excited that you discovered how to make the shampoo and creame rinse really work for you. TIA


 
Oops! I'm sorry that I didn't see your post. I have been using it only once a week or every two weeks for the last month or so. I used the OCT itself, mixed with MT everyday or every other day. In the beginning, I had some shedding but nothing major. Shedding has all but ceased. You have to keep using the product for a few weeks and the shedding WILL stop. I had stopped using the shampoo and rinse for a while because I didn't like to use too much in the beginning, plus, it can be expensive. But trying it again the other day made it worth it!! I think it's well worth it!


----------



## JustKiya

ummrumaysah said:


> Hi all you lovely ladies, i have been one of the many lurkers but u ladies have won me over with those results, i was truly blown away , well done girls !!!.
> 
> So i ordered mine & it arrived this morning hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i really need it because about 6 months ago i was silly & changed the relaxer that ive been using for year all of my hair fell out, i mean a had no hair left at all  i was heartbroken but i believe everything happens for a reason, i was a hair grease girl, Dax was my baby, it was the norm for me to grow my hair long in braids take my hair out relax it and the watch it all fall back out again, i tried every hair grease there is, so when my hair fell out i went to google and looked up black hair care, and my eyes were opened, my hair no longer breaks i can count how many hair shed aday THANK YOU LADIES !!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE !!!!!!!!
> 
> ANY WAY i was just wondering when u ladies use mega tek do u dc with a moisturising dc or a protein dc  is ors mayo ok ? THANKS !! sorry for long 1st post  erplexed  lol !!!
> 
> and i'malso scared of my hair going hard with the mt have any of you ladies had that problem ?



Welcome!! So sorry you had to go through that - but at least it led you here, eh? 

I'd suggest (and I know, it's SOOOO long) that you do read the first challenge thread - it's so chockful of information that will allow you to fully understand the product, and to understand how to best build a supportive reggie for your hair. 

I will say though, that this is a protein rich supplement, and most of us are slacking off a bit on the protein side of things, and really ramping up the moisture, instead. 

Good luck, and again, Welcome!


----------



## ummrumaysah

JustKiya said:


> Welcome!! So sorry you had to go through that - but at least it led you here, eh?
> 
> I'd suggest (and I know, it's SOOOO long) that you do read the first challenge thread - it's so chockful of information that will allow you to fully understand the product, and to understand how to best build a supportive reggie for your hair.
> 
> I will say though, that this is a protein rich supplement, and most of us are slacking off a bit on the protein side of things, and really ramping up the moisture, instead.
> 
> Good luck, and again, Welcome!




Thank you jk for your hearty welcome & your advice  thanks hon well i guess i better start reading !  lol !!

thanks again


----------



## SouthernTease

So are we aware that Egyss & Ovation are the same company???

You gotta love the marketing...

whoever did this is a genius...

it's like the same thing just one marketed towards humans

the other towards animals... 

Sorry I'm late on this... it's just GENIUS !!!


----------



## JustKiya

SouthernTease said:


> *So are we aware that Egyss & Ovation are the same company???*
> 
> You gotta love the marketing...
> 
> whoever did this is a genius...
> 
> it's like the same thing just one marketed towards humans
> 
> the other towards animals...
> 
> Sorry I'm late on this... it's just GENIUS !!!



Oh, girl, yes! Long time!  LondonDiva actually sent Ovation an email, asking for details about the difference between the two, as someone was told that the ingredients in Ovation were 'stronger' or of a different percentage, but they NEVER replied - so, yeah, it's an act of pure marketing brilliance...


----------



## january noir

SouthernTease said:


> So are we aware that Egyss & Ovation are the same company???
> 
> You gotta love the marketing...
> 
> whoever did this is a genius...
> 
> it's like the same thing just one marketed towards humans
> 
> the other towards animals...
> 
> Sorry I'm late on this... it's just GENIUS !!!


 
Yes, we are aware!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

SouthernTease said:


> So are we aware that Egyss & Ovation are the same company???
> 
> You gotta love the marketing...
> 
> whoever did this is a genius...
> 
> it's like the same thing just one marketed towards humans
> 
> the other towards animals...
> 
> Sorry I'm late on this... it's just GENIUS !!!


 

Gosh DARN you got some purty hurrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok...back to the topic.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Yes, we are aware..thanks for reminding us SouthernTease!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Gosh DARN you got some purty hurrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok...back to the topic.



Yes she does...it's beautiful!!!


----------



## Ganjababy

I used to get hard tough hair. Clarifying every 2 weeks helps plus deep conditioning twice weekly with moisturising conditioner and moisturising hair and sealing 2x daily



ummrumaysah said:


> Hi all you lovely ladies, i have been one of the many lurkers but u ladies have won me over with those results, i was truly blown away , well done girls !!!.
> 
> So i ordered mine & it arrived this morning hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i really need it because about 6 months ago i was silly & changed the relaxer that ive been using for year all of my hair fell out, i mean a had no hair left at all  i was heartbroken but i believe everything happens for a reason, i was a hair grease girl, Dax was my baby, it was the norm for me to grow my hair long in braids take my hair out relax it and the watch it all fall back out again, i tried every hair grease there is, so when my hair fell out i went to google and looked up black hair care, and my eyes were opened, my hair no longer breaks i can count how many hair shed aday THANK YOU LADIES !!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE !!!!!!!!
> 
> ANY WAY i was just wondering when u ladies use mega tek do u dc with a moisturising dc or a protein dc is ors mayo ok ? THANKS !! sorry for long 1st post erplexed  lol !!!
> 
> *and i'malso scared of my hair going hard with the mt have any of you ladies had that problem ?*


----------



## Rapunzel2B

Serenity_Peace said:


> Oops! I'm sorry that I didn't see your post. I have been using it only once a week or every two weeks for the last month or so. I used the OCT itself, mixed with MT everyday or every other day. In the beginning, I had some shedding but nothing major. Shedding has all but ceased. You have to keep using the product for a few weeks and the shedding WILL stop. I had stopped using the shampoo and rinse for a while because I didn't like to use too much in the beginning, plus, it can be expensive. But trying it again the other day made it worth it!! I think it's well worth it!



Thanks SP!  I really appreciate your input.


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, I had to go and dig back through the old thread to find out when I made my 'new' mix. 

I posted about it on 5/7, so lets' say I mixed it up around then, and I just used the last of it last night.

I also discovered last night that I was using a FOUR ounce container, not EIGHT like I thought it was - so I went through 4 ounces in 2 months (give or take a week). 2 ounces a month, one bottle should last me at least 6 months.  That's not bad at, ALL. 

Anyhow, I thought I would grab my updated recipe (I think the one in the first post doesn't have the honeyquat in it) and adjust it for four ounces instead of the eight I thought it was..... 



> I'm mixing mine in a 4 oz tub now and in that tub I add 2 capfuls of castor oil, 20 squirts of Vitamin E oil, 4 capfuls of SAA and 6 capfuls of Honeyquat. Mix all that together, and then mix in the megatek. I really like it!



So. *thinks* I know that the little red capfuls are 1/8 teaspoon...... so that's 1/2 teaspoon of SAA and 3/4 teaspoon of Honeyquat. I think it's roughly (eyeballed) the same amount of castor oil & vitamin E oil, and I think one of those capfuls of castor oil was 1/4 teaspoon, so 1/2 teaspoon CO and 1/2 teaspoon Vit. E. 

Hrrm. 6 teaspoons is an ounce, and I'm using a total of 2.25 teaspoons of 'add-ins', which is a tiny bit under 1/2 an ounce, so I'm using a total (roughly) of 3.5 ounces of Mega-Tek per mix. 

So. 


3/4 tsp Honeyquat 
1/2 tsp SAA
1/2 teaspoon Castor Oil 
1/2 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil 
3.5 ounces MT

I mix the first four ingredients together in the tub, then add the MT to it. 

I'm about to make another tub tonight, I think. I'm debating, though. I got the ingredient for the MoeGro stuff last night, and I want to give the oil at least a week to steep, and then I'm going to make another mix, using that oil as the base oil - but I'll only be using that on my hairline. Hrm. 

I wanted to use the boosted mix for a month before I started using it on my whole head, so I'll need at _least_ 2 ounces of MT to get me through. Okay. 

I'll make 2 ounces of the 'normal' mix tonight,  and 2 ounces of the boosted mix next week... I suspect I'll know something for certain in 2-3 weeks on that one, so.... yeah. 

That should work. 

 I posted all this here, hoping my rambling would help someone... I need to copy this over to my blog, too.


----------



## Janice

Im so happy happy for all the ladies achieving great growth with Megatek/Ovation.

Has any of the ladies with thinning/balding edges see it fill in from the use of Megatek/ovation and as qucikly as it is growing the other areas of hair? 

My edges fell off a while back and I was thinking about using MN on the edges and Mega tek all over.


----------



## KPH

Janice said:


> Im so happy happy for all the ladies achieving great growth with Megatek/Ovation.
> 
> Has any of the ladies with thinning/balding edges see it fill in from the use of Megatek/ovation and as qucikly as it is growing the other areas of hair?
> 
> My edges fell off a while back and I was thinking about using MN on the edges and Mega tek all over.


 
Yes, mine came in fast and gray but thanks to Jesus they are now getting darker.  I rub my edges with it every day.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Yay! I got a name right! I've always been so bad at that - I'll remember something til the day I die, but the source? Phhfft. Gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, you lucky WOMAN!!!! Girl, if you are treating your hair right, by the time you finish a GALLON of this stuff, you should be waistlength.
> 
> DH is sitting here watching me fondle (yes, _fondle_) the box of herbs and powders I just got from mountainrose herbs.
> 
> I think he thinks I'm a witch, sometimes.
> 
> But I betcha he'll keep in line. **hefts the bag of horsetail and gives him the sideeye* *


 
  Oh you are too funny.   Girl, don't be scaring that man of yours.  He might ban you from coming on here.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> Oh you are too funny.   Girl, don't be scaring that man of yours.  He might ban you from coming on here.



SHIMMIE!!!!!!!!!! Hey Honey, how've you been?!?!?!? 

 He's not scared, cuz he knows I love him (and he keeps in line)...... I'm just trying to keep him aware of the potentialities.


----------



## Shimmie

Janice said:


> Im so happy happy for all the ladies achieving great growth with Megatek/Ovation.
> 
> Has any of the ladies with thinning/balding edges see it fill in from the use of Megatek/ovation and as qucikly as it is growing the other areas of hair?
> 
> My edges fell off a while back and I was thinking about using MN on the edges and Mega tek all over.


 
I've combined MN with Ovation and Castor; I had a little spot a while back and it filled in tiny fine baby hairs.  I'll take that over a bald spot anyday. 

I just mixed a little dab of each in the palm of my hand and focused on that little area.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> SHIMMIE!!!!!!!!!! Hey Honey, how've you been?!?!?!?


 
Yeah!  Where the heck you been Shimmie?  We've been missing you 'round these parts!


----------



## gymfreak336

Okay.......Feeling my newgrowth today and at first I thought that I just haven't seen the growth kick yet but I think I am wrong. I pulled some of the curls and they longer than they should be right now at 7 weeks post. I think my hair is more curly and defined which is why it was fooling me. 

Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> SHIMMIE!!!!!!!!!! Hey Honey, how've you been?!?!?!?
> 
> He's not scared, cuz he knows I love him (and he keeps in line)...... I'm just trying to keep him aware of the potentialities.


  Hey Pretty Lady...I'm still here.  I've been spending the summer with my family since school is out and taking extra dance classes.  

I noticed 'our' Ovation/Mega Tek thread was changed, but I'm glad we have the link to the original one.  That was a great thread and we don't deserve to lose it; there's too much precious information in there.   

I owe you new progress pictures.  I promise not to forget.  

I took a 'brief' break from Ovation and focused on the Garlic treatments to stop some shedding.   I take garlic tabs and once a week garlic oil treatments for my hair (garlic powder and castor oil mixture -- my hair loves it) .    

JustKya, I thank God for your recipe mix with the Mega Tek; the SAA, Honeyquat, and oils (I used Castor and Johoba oils in my Ovation mix).  

The oil mix is much better for me than the straight Ovation.  My hair didn't like that much protein.    But it's really beautiful and I'm happy.  

Much love to you and hubby.  I promise to come back soon with pictures. 

My love and prayers to everyone here.  

I'll be back.........


----------



## JustKiya

Gym: I think most of the relaxed ladies have noticed that their NG is softer and 'straighter' than it normally is.  

Shimmie: Oooh, what kind of dance? That sounds so fun!! Yeah, DSD took care of us and our thread - have you seen the progress pics thread?  Makes you wanna but MT/Ovation all over again.  

Don't be a stranger now, ya'hear?


----------



## gymfreak336

JustKiya said:


> Gym: I think most of the relaxed ladies have noticed that their NG is softer and 'straighter' than it normally is.
> 
> Shimmie: Oooh, what kind of dance? That sounds so fun!! Yeah, DSD took care of us and our thread - have you seen the progress pics thread?  Makes you wanna but MT/Ovation all over again.
> 
> Don't be a stranger now, ya'hear?



Thanks Kiya. That would explain it. Hummm If that is true then I have a inch in some parts


----------



## Shimmie

january noir said:


> Yeah! Where the heck you been Shimmie? We've been missing you 'round these parts!


Hi 'Evening Snow'   I'm still here.  It's summer and my babies are out of school and I've been enjoying being with them and taking extra dance classes.

I love and miss all of you here.  I'll be back and I owe you progress pictures.   

I wish you blessings and love from Heaven above.  AND  Healthy Long, Beautiful Hair that shines and swings.    

Blessings pretty lady.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Gym: I think most of the relaxed ladies have noticed that their NG is softer and 'straighter' than it normally is.
> 
> *Shimmie: Oooh, what kind of* *dance? That sounds so fun!!* Yeah, DSD took care of us and our thread - have you seen the progress pics thread?  Makes you wanna but MT/Ovation all over again.
> 
> Don't be a stranger now, ya'hear?


I'm a Belly Dancer and I do Hula and Polynesian Dance as well  

I'm training to teach so that I can give my very best to the students that God blesses me with.    I want to teach wives how to dance for their husbands........ :blush3:

I'm so glad this thread was 'saved'.   Thank God for DSD.  All of you have done so beautifully with your hair progress.   

Nice & Wavy, *YOU*, Sareca, Aggie, London Diva, January Noir and so many of the other beautiful ladies.  I have to 'catch up on the pictures in the progress thread.'  All of you are so pretty.  

Good Job Ovation / Mega Tek Ladies!   Good Job!

*To the Newbies on Mega Tek and Ovation *--- Stay with it!  Please do not give up.  I have cut my hair 3 times since February and it grows back super fast.  It really does.  

If you experience any shedding.........use the garlic and oil --- IT WORKS!  It heals the hair and brings it back on course for new and healthier growth!

*OH........... for the ladies who have experienced darker hair,* it's the *Castor Oil* in the Ovation that makes the hair darker.  My hair has gotten very dark with Ovation, and Castor Oil definitely darkens hair.


----------



## Shimmie

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay.......Feeling my newgrowth today and at first I thought that I just haven't seen the growth kick yet but I think I am wrong. I pulled some of the curls and they longer than they should be right now at 7 weeks post. I think my hair is more curly and defined which is why it was fooling me.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that?


 
Yes..... my new growth is very curly.  Although my entire head is curly, the new growth is curlier   Is curlier a word...  

Keep up the good work, gymfreak.........don't give up.  You will love the results.  

Stay with the ladies here..... they will get you through any rough spots you may encounter.  I don't know where I'd be without them and their knowledge and encouragement.   

Happy Hair Growth to you, angel.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Shimmie said:


> I'm a Belly Dancer and I do Hula and Polynesian Dance as well
> 
> I'm training to teach so that I can give my very best to the students that God blesses me with.  I want to teach wives how to dance for their husbands........ :blush3:


 
I'm going to my first bellydance class on Saturday!  I'm so excited!! 

Okay, back to the regularly scheduled program..


----------



## gymfreak336

Shimmie said:


> Yes..... my new growth is very curly.  Although my entire head is curly, the new growth is curlier   Is curlier a word...
> 
> Keep up the good work, gymfreak.........don't give up.  You will love the results.
> 
> Stay with the ladies here..... they will get you through any rough spots you may encounter.  I don't know where I'd be without them and their knowledge and encouragement.
> 
> Happy Hair Growth to you, angel.



Thanks for the encouragment Shimmie!


----------



## *C00KIE*

I too notice that my hair is curlier after using the ovation for 6 days now. Is that possible???


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> I'm a Belly Dancer and I do Hula and Polynesian Dance as well
> 
> I'm training to teach so that I can give my very best to the students that God blesses me with.  I want to teach wives how to dance for their husbands........ :blush3:
> 
> I'm so glad this thread was 'saved'. Thank God for DSD. All of you have done so beautifully with your hair progress.
> 
> Nice & Wavy, *YOU*, Sareca, Aggie, London Diva, January Noir and so many of the other beautiful ladies. I have to 'catch up on the pictures in the progress thread.' All of you are so pretty.
> 
> Good Job Ovation / Mega Tek Ladies!  Good Job!
> 
> *To the Newbies on Mega Tek and Ovation *--- Stay with it! Please do not give up. I have cut my hair 3 times since February and it grows back super fast. It really does.
> 
> If you experience any shedding.........use the garlic and oil --- IT WORKS! It heals the hair and brings it back on course for new and healthier growth!
> 
> *OH........... for the ladies who have experienced darker hair,* it's the *Castor Oil* in the Ovation that makes the hair darker. My hair has gotten very dark with Ovation, and Castor Oil definitely darkens hair.


 
Ooooh Shimmie.....A BIG MUAHHH, Hugs and Kisses!!! Love ya honey. 

OT: I want to learn some belly dancing myself so I guess I'll have to purchase a DVD or something. Do you have any recommendations on a great DVD I can purchase for a beginner and intermediate level?


----------



## prettykinks

Shimmie said:


> I'm a Belly Dancer and I do Hula and Polynesian Dance as well
> 
> I'm training to teach so that I can give my very best to the students that God blesses me with.    I want to teach wives how to dance for their husbands........ :blush3:
> 
> I'm so glad this thread was 'saved'.   Thank God for DSD.  All of you have done so beautifully with your hair progress.
> 
> Nice & Wavy, *YOU*, Sareca, Aggie, London Diva, January Noir and so many of the other beautiful ladies.  I have to 'catch up on the pictures in the progress thread.'  All of you are so pretty.
> 
> Good Job Ovation / Mega Tek Ladies!   Good Job!
> 
> *To the Newbies on Mega Tek and Ovation *--- Stay with it!  Please do not give up.  I have cut my hair 3 times since February and it grows back super fast.  It really does.
> 
> If you experience any shedding.........use the garlic and oil --- IT WORKS!  It heals the hair and brings it back on course for new and healthier growth!
> 
> *OH........... for the ladies who have experienced darker hair,* it's the *Castor Oil* in the Ovation that makes the hair darker.  My hair has gotten very dark with Ovation, and Castor Oil definitely darkens hair.



I'm glad you are here again. I really missed your information and your encouragment. I just started belly dancing today. I bought a DVD called Sensual Belly Dance with Blanca. I wanted to learn how to dance for my husband. She is very through and explainseverything. I wish I could go to a class but I am happy I have the DVD.


----------



## Janice

Thanks for responses KPH and Shimmie. * Running off to get MN to mix w/my megatek now*                                        





KPH said:


> Yes, mine came in fast and gray but thanks to Jesus they are now getting darker.  I rub my edges with it every day.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Ooooh Shimmie.....A BIG MUAHHH, Hugs and Kisses!!! Love ya honey.
> 
> OT: I want to learn some belly dancing myself so I guess I'll have to purchase a DVD or something. Do you have any recommendations on a great DVD I can purchase for a beginner and intermediate level?


*Hey Beautiful Aggie *

Girl lemme tell you sumpin' lol  Your Fokti is the Absolute Bomb!  Do you hear me...it's awesome!  I couldn't pull myself away from it.   

You make it almost illegal not to have long hair   Because you have provided everything a person needs to grow hair...healthy long hair.

Thank you for your sharing and caring, Aggie 

OT:  As for the Belly Dancing --- each of these are great to have in your library.  So enjoy.    

http://www.naturaljourneys.com/bellydance_s/15.htm

*Garlic for Hair Shedding: *

As for the Meka Tek and OCT and any hair shedding, Aggie, your garlic information is a God send.  Anyone who has hair shedding of any kind will have the answers and the remedy by coming to 'see' you.  

Thanks to London Diva for her Garlic 'remedy' too.  Excellent!

****************************
*MN Mixed with OCT or Mega Tek:*

*Janice: * The good thing about the MN, OCT (or Mega Tek) and oil, is that you only need a little and you don't have to 'rub' it into your scalp.  Just dab gently; don't rub.  It really works.    Our hair line gets 'rubbed' and pulled so much that to restore it, we have to do the opposite using gentle applications.  

Once again, all it takes is a dab each of the MN, a dab of OCT or Mega Tek, and a dab of Oil (Castor, Johoba, Sesame, Almond, Emu Oil, EVOO -- whatever oil you prefer), and gently dab the thinning hairline.  

Happy Hair Blessings to you. 

************************
OT:  Congratulations to the beautiful ladies beginning their new Belly Dance classes. * Kels823 and Prettylinks.*  "Swing that Hair" -- Show off your growth with OCT and Mega Tek.   

Here's a YouTube for you:   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DIQQ88l9M0

Happy Hair growth pretty ladies.    

Now get out there and swing that hair - Let that Mega Tek and Ovation Shine.


----------



## PuffyBrown

thats sounds like a challenge with Utube videos....hint hint....

I am looking at getting some BD videos, any recommendations?

PS BTW....pleased to meet you, Im Puffy...



Shimmie said:


> I'm a *Belly Dancer* and I do Hula and Polynesian Dance as well
> 
> I'm training to teach so that I can give my very best to the students that God blesses me with.  I want to teach wives how to dance for their husbands........ :blush3:
> 
> I'm so glad this thread was 'saved'. Thank God for DSD. All of you have done so beautifully with your hair progress.
> 
> Nice & Wavy, *YOU*, Sareca, Aggie, London Diva, January Noir and so many of the other beautiful ladies. I have to 'catch up on the pictures in the progress thread.' All of you are so pretty.
> 
> Good Job Ovation / Mega Tek Ladies!  Good Job!
> 
> *To the Newbies on Mega Tek and Ovation *--- Stay with it! Please do not give up. I have cut my hair 3 times since February and it grows back super fast. It really does.
> 
> If you experience any shedding.........use the garlic and oil --- IT WORKS! It heals the hair and brings it back on course for new and healthier growth!
> 
> *OH........... for the ladies who have experienced darker hair,* it's the *Castor Oil* in the Ovation that makes the hair darker. My hair has gotten very dark with Ovation, and Castor Oil definitely darkens hair.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Shimmie said:


> *Hey Beautiful Aggie *
> 
> Girl lemme tell you sumpin' lol  Your Fokti is the Absolute Bomb!  Do you hear me...it's awesome!  I couldn't pull myself away from it.
> 
> You make it almost illegal not to have long hair   Because you have provided everything a person needs to grow hair...healthy long hair.
> 
> Thank you for your sharing and caring, Aggie
> 
> OT:  As for the Belly Dancing --- each of these are great to have in your library.  So enjoy.
> 
> http://www.naturaljourneys.com/bellydance_s/15.htm
> 
> *Garlic for Hair Shedding: *
> 
> As for the Meka Tek and OCT and any hair shedding, Aggie, your garlic information is a God send.  Anyone who has hair shedding of any kind will have the answers and the remedy by coming to 'see' you.
> 
> Thanks to London Diva for her Garlic 'remedy' too.  Excellent!
> 
> ****************************
> *MN Mixed with OCT or Mega Tek:*
> 
> *Janice: * The good thing about the MN, OCT (or Mega Tek) and oil, is that you only need a little and you don't have to 'rub' it into your scalp.  Just dab gently; don't rub.  It really works.    Our hair line gets 'rubbed' and pulled so much that to restore it, we have to do the opposite using gentle applications.
> 
> Once again, all it takes is a dab each of the MN, a dab of OCT or Mega Tek, and a dab of Oil (Castor, Johoba, Sesame, Almond, Emu Oil, EVOO -- whatever oil you prefer), and gently dab the thinning hairline.
> 
> Happy Hair Blessings to you.
> 
> ************************
> OT:  Congratulations to the beautiful ladies beginning their new Belly Dance classes. * Kels823 and Prettylinks.*  "Swing that Hair" -- Show off your growth with OCT and Mega Tek.
> 
> Here's a YouTube for you:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DIQQ88l9M0
> 
> Happy Hair growth pretty ladies.
> 
> Now get out there and swing that hair - Let that Mega Tek and Ovation Shine.



SHIMMIE!!! I LOVE YOU, GIRL!!!! Thanks so much for this input. Let me just say that the garlic supplements work very well. The Alter Ego Garlic Treatment is fantastic!!! I have almost NO shedding and the shed hairs that I do get are strong!! I can pull, pull, pull...and no breaking! Remember, my hair is extremely fine. It's gotten so much stronger!! Can't wait for my touch-up. I'm trying to hold on!!


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> *Hey Beautiful Aggie *
> 
> Girl lemme tell you sumpin' lol Your Fokti is the Absolute Bomb! Do you hear me...it's awesome! I couldn't pull myself away from it.
> 
> You make it almost illegal not to have long hair  Because you have provided everything a person needs to grow hair...healthy long hair.
> 
> Thank you for your sharing and caring, Aggie
> 
> OT: As for the Belly Dancing --- each of these are great to have in your library. So enjoy.
> 
> http://www.naturaljourneys.com/bellydance_s/15.htm
> 
> *Garlic for Hair Shedding: *
> 
> As for the Meka Tek and OCT and any hair shedding, Aggie, your garlic information is a God send. Anyone who has hair shedding of any kind will have the answers and the remedy by coming to 'see' you.
> 
> Thanks to London Diva for her Garlic 'remedy' too. Excellent!
> 
> ****************************
> 
> Here's a YouTube for you:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DIQQ88l9M0
> 
> Happy Hair growth pretty ladies.
> quote]
> 
> 
> *Oooh Shimmie, thanks so much for the link and all the wonderful encouraging words sweet pea. I will save it right now in my faves.*


----------



## ayoung

*FYI:
*
For the ladies in braids/twists or other protective style where u are not dealing with your hair daily----continue with ur garlic supps or whatever garlic u choose.

I was in twists for 2 weeks and still using MT and did not take a supp and when I took them down there was a lot of shedding. True, some of it was normal from not combing for 2 weeks---but it seemed a bit extra---sooooo wanted to remind you guys to stay on it--better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Shimmie

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> thats sounds like a challenge with Utube videos....hint hint....
> 
> I am looking at getting some BD videos, any recommendations?
> 
> PS BTW....pleased to meet you, Im Puffy...



  Hi Puffy -- It's an honor to meet you angel.   

How's your Mega Tek / Ovation coming along?  I wish you tremendous success and hair blessings.  Don't give up, okay?  You have much love and prayers behind you and before you.  You are surrounded and grounded in support and Long Thick Healthy Hair success.   

And when you begin to 'swing' that long and beautiful hair, here are a few belly dance resources to get your started:

http://www.naturaljourneys.com/bellydance_s/15.htm

God bless you angel...


----------



## Shimmie

ayoung said:


> *FYI:
> *
> For the ladies in braids/twists or other protective style where u are not dealing with your hair daily----continue with ur garlic supps or whatever garlic u choose.
> 
> I was in twists for 2 weeks and still using MT and did not take a supp and when I took them down there was a lot of shedding. True, some of it was normal from not combing for 2 weeks---but it seemed a bit extra---sooooo wanted to remind you guys to stay on it--better to be safe than sorry.



Excellent advise ayoung     I'm so glad you shared this. 

I had a similar experience a few month ago with my hair.  I didn't comb or brush it for 2 weeks; I just kept it in a loose bun for 2 weeks and kept it wrapped and sealed by hand smoothing it with oil and water each day. 

When I finally took it down, boy did I see some hair shedding and it scared me.   

But I remembered the garlic success and it stopped the shedding immediately.   It's best to stay on the garlic; it really does work. And don't give up on the Hair Goals. 

Hugs and blessings to you ayoung.


----------



## BostonMaria

Ok so I finally received my package today. I had to hide it from nosy co-workers LOL I got home, co-washed and applied it to my scalp. I still need to buy castor oil and I hafta figure out if I should apply it every morning or at night. Any suggestions? It didn't smell bad, but it does feel a bit sticky in my hair. Maybe more thick than sticky. I gotta take a before pic but till then I measured 10 1/2 inches in the nape, sides and back. 9 inches in the front. And the dreaded piece of hair on the side I accidentally cut too short on the day of the BC is *crying* 8 inches. Can't believe I did that. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## JustKiya

BostonMaria said:


> Ok so I finally received my package today. I had to hide it from nosy co-workers LOL I got home, co-washed and applied it to my scalp. I still need to buy castor oil and I hafta figure out if I should apply it every morning or at night. Any suggestions. It didn't smell bad, but it does feel a bit sticky in my hair. Maybe more thick than sticky. I gotta take a before pic but till then I measured 10 1/2 inches in the nape, sides and back. 9 inches in the front. And the dreaded piece of hair in the side I accidentally cut too short on the day of the BC is *crying* 8 inches. Can't believe I did that.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Yeah, it's pretty thick - you want to be really light fingered with it. Some ladies even mix theirs with water and put in an applicator bottle to apply it. 

As far as putting in morning or night - it depends. When do you usually wash your hair? For example, I DC on Wednesday nights, and I megassage _after_ that, so I megassage at night all week. If I was going to co-wash in the morning, then I would megassage in the morning, instead. That way, the MT is on your scalp for as long as possible before it's rinsed back off.


----------



## Shimmie

Serenity_Peace said:


> SHIMMIE!!! I LOVE YOU, GIRL!!!! Thanks so much for this input. Let me just say that the garlic supplements work very well. The Alter Ego Garlic Treatment is fantastic!!! I have almost NO shedding and the shed hairs that I do get are strong!! I can pull, pull, pull...and no breaking! Remember, my hair is extremely fine. It's gotten so much stronger!! Can't wait for my touch-up. I'm trying to hold on!!



Hey Pretty Lady... I love you too SP 

Don't you just love the smell of Alter Ego Garlic Treatment?  It's not garlicky at all...it has a very soft clean fragrance.  And it Works!  It strengthens the hair from shedding.  

I have baby fine hair too, but it's getting thicker with the OCT.  I love it. 

*OH!  Just thought I'd share this about using Garlic the treatments.* 

When I use the Alter Ego or the "Garlic Shampoo", I use an oil treatment afterwards and proceed with the OCT.  

Garlic is a natural clarifier -- it dries my hair; and to keep my hair moist and to protect it from the OCT's strong concentration of Protein, I deep condition my hair with oil after each Garlic treatment.   

I also oil my scalp before I use OCT (Thanks to Nice and Wavy's regime) or I add oil to the OCT and then apply to my scalp.  

Love and hugs to you Pretty Lady...


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

Shimmie said:


> Hey Pretty Lady... I love you too SP
> 
> Don't you just love the smell of Alter Ego Garlic Treatment? It's not garlicky at all...it has a very soft clean fragrance. And it Works! It strengthens the hair from shedding.
> 
> I have baby fine hair too, but it's getting thicker with the OCT. I love it.
> 
> *OH! Just thought I'd share this about using Garlic the treatments.*
> 
> When I use the Alter Ego or the "Garlic Shampoo", I use an oil treatment afterwards and proceed with the OCT.
> 
> Garlic is a natural clarifier -- it dries my hair; and to keep my hair moist and to protect it from the OCT's strong concentration of Protein, I deep condition my hair with oil after each Garlic treatment.
> 
> I also oil my scalp before I use OCT (Thanks to Nice and Wavy's regime) or I add oil to the OCT and then apply to my scalp.
> 
> Love and hugs to you Pretty Lady...


 
Do you use the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner with heat??


----------



## Shimmie

BostonMaria said:


> Ok so I finally received my package today. I had to hide it from nosy co-workers LOL I got home, co-washed and applied it to my scalp.
> 
> I still need to buy castor oil and I hafta figure out if I should apply it every morning or at night. Any suggestions? It didn't smell bad, but it does feel a bit sticky in my hair. Maybe more thick than sticky. I gotta take a before pic but till then I measured 10 1/2 inches in the nape, sides and back. 9 inches in the front. And the dreaded piece of hair on the side I accidentally cut too short on the day of the BC is *crying* 8 inches. Can't believe I did that.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Congratulations and I wish you showers and showers of Health and Hair blessings... 

Castor Oil is my favorite oil to use on my hair because it makes hair grow.  It's so thick; but I mix it with either a little EVOO, EMU, Johoba, Sesame, or use any other carrier oil that you prefer.     You can even add a little Aloe Vera gel with Castor Oil.  It's a thicker but smoother combined product.

The best time to apply any hair care (or skin care) product is at night, for that is when our bodies are at rest and able to absorb the benefits of the products we are using.  While we are sleeping the benefits are free to do their work for us....undisturbed and unstressed.  

Use your judgment and do what's best for you.  Don't forget to oil your scalp first before apply the Mega Tek or OCT.  It balances the strength of the proteins in the products and protects our hair.  

Hugs and blessings to you.


----------



## Shimmie

NewYorkgyrl said:


> Do you use the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner with heat??


:

    Hi Angel:

No,   I don't use heat.  I put a plastic cap on and then proceed with errands, housework, enjoying the family , etc.  

After I rinse it out, I deep condition with a mixture of Castor and Olive or Johoba Oil.  No heat, just the plastic cap.    

I use the Garlic treatments once a week for at least an hour. 

Hugs and Happy Hair Blessings to you NewYorkgyrl...


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

Shimmie said:


> :
> 
> Hi Angel:
> 
> No,  I don't use heat. I put a plastic cap on and then proceed with errands, housework, enjoying the family , etc.
> 
> After I rinse it out, I deep condition with a mixture of Castor and Olive or Johoba Oil. No heat, just the plastic cap.
> 
> I use the Garlic treatments once a week for at least an hour.
> 
> Hugs and Happy Hair Blessings to you NewYorkgyrl...


 
Thanks so much for your response Shimmie!!!

I plan to use this conditioner for the very first time this weekend.  I try to stay away from heat as much as possible so it is good to know that this conditioner works well without heat.
I will keep it in for 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## shortyluv

newbie here! been reading this forum for some time and i just gave in! I bought the mega tek. all you guys hair look so gorgeous.I just hope i can get great length as well.


----------



## Shimmie

shortyluv said:


> newbie here! been reading this forum for some time and i just gave in! I bought the mega tek. all you guys hair look so gorgeous.I just hope i can get great length as well.



 shortyluv and congratulations... 

Happy Hair Growth to you angel.  



NewYorkgyrl said:


> Thanks so much for your response Shimmie!!!
> 
> I plan to use this conditioner for the very first time this weekend.  I try to stay away from heat as much as possible so it is good to know that this conditioner works well without heat.
> I will keep it in for 30 minutes to an hour.



I can't use heat either.  I've been heat free for almost 3 years now. The closest I come to heat is the steam from my bathroom shower   

The plastic cap and my body heat does wonders for my conditioning. 

Blessings angel.    Enjoy your hair care weekend.  Relax and create a Spa atmosphere for yourself.  You've earned it.


----------



## nodisrespect

so... i got megatek!! 

i tried mn and had none of the tingling, itchy, headache side effects... but i apply mt and my scalp feels HOT. does this happen to anyone else? like i can hold my hand up to my head and feel heat radiating. and it kind of... simmers. thats the feeling i get. like a hot sizzling, kind of numb feeling... 

and im only a week or so post so im gonna go ahead and say this is reversion im having... it could NOT be working that quickly. (been using since tuesday)


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Yeah MT/Oct does creep on you like that!  I've been using it for 2 weeks and it KILLED my stretch!  I mean I already had some NG after the first month of the stretch but nothing I couldn't handle.  NOW....  I could seriously BC and not worry about having no hair.  I have a straight up TWA.  And I am self relaxing tomorrow!   I love my natural hair, but teamed in with my relaxed strands and not being at the point where I'm transitioning, and living in a superficial city like LA (hehe) aint mixing!  But on the flip side, I LOVE the results I've gotten thus far.


----------



## caribgirl

Hmmm, ladies. I do use garlic poo 2x a week and I haven't noticed out of control shedding yet. It's almost a month of using MT but should I start taking garlic pills as a back up ? erplexed


----------



## lilsparkle825

man i dont come in this thread for 2 days and look at what happens. 

i ordered the afternoon of the 8th...call me impatient but i just got the shipping notice today  i wanted to CRY...but it is 3 day shipping and it was FREE so i cant complain. hopefully i can give kvvet.com a positive review...so far so good though. this means i have the weekend to A) buy an applicator bottle and B) decide whether i am going to cut the MT with EVOO or castor oil. oh, and finish these kinky twists. my proposed regimen is apply MT nightly, megassage it in, and wash once a week with diluted shampoo since there haven't been any reports of buildup.  *is anyone in braids or twists DCing?* i know it is important to keep up with the moisture but this is my first time ever in these things.


ayoung said:


> *FYI:*
> 
> For the ladies in braids/twists or other protective style where u are not dealing with your hair daily----continue with ur garlic supps or whatever garlic u choose.


can i start now or will it not work in time? i will be in kinky twists for the next month...or until i get so much new growth i can't stand it 



Shimmie said:


> Don't forget to oil your scalp first before apply the Mega Tek or OCT. It balances the strength of the proteins in the products and protects our hair.


if i cut mine with EVOO do i still have to oil my scalp first?


----------



## ljones4521

*Is there any interest in this....*

Ladies,

I have been toying around with the idea of ordering a few of the Eqyss products wholesale (I have a MD business license).  Then I thought perhaps I could offer the same to you guys so so many of you wouldn't have to wait too long for your product. I am lucky that there a few stores around me that keeps the product stocked; however, it is pricey, as I am not shopping online for the best price.  Hence the reason I started looking into how I was going to support my hair growing obsession.

So, here are a few items that I think are of interest to us and the price I would propose to sale them.  I am interested in allowing my homeschooled sons to learn from the endeavor.  They can incorporate this into next year's curriculum and obtain school credit for the project.

AVOCADO MIST DETANGLER 
  16 OUNCE UNITS
   12.50


MEGA-TEK COAT REBUILDER 
  16  OUNCE UNITS 
  27.95


These items they would keep on hand for prompt shipping.

The handling charge would be $3.00 plus the actual cost of shipping the item. For instance the USPS shows a rate of $4.75 to ship priority mail from 21076 (DC Metropolitan area) to 94545 (Oakland, CA).  Product would arrive in 2 days.  So a total of $7.75 for 2-3 day shipping. We would try to drop off products daily; however, can committ to Mon/Wed/Fri shipping. 

If there is enough interest then I will order a few bottles based on the response and start shipping. It'll take me a few days to get things set up, but for right now I am just trying to guage interest.  At this point I think the only advantage would be prompt shipping. 

For those who are out of the country there wouldn't be a handling charge. Only the cost of shipping.


----------



## ummrumaysah

evsbaby said:


> I used to get hard tough hair. Clarifying every 2 weeks helps plus deep conditioning twice weekly with moisturising conditioner and moisturising hair and sealing 2x daily
> 
> [/b]



Thanks Evsbaby


----------



## JerriBlank

lilsparkle825 said:


> man i dont come in this thread for 2 days and look at what happens.
> 
> i ordered the afternoon of the 8th...call me impatient but i just got the shipping notice today  i wanted to CRY...but it is 3 day shipping and it was FREE so i cant complain. hopefully i can give kvvet.com a positive review...so far so good though. this means i have the weekend to A) buy an applicator bottle and B) decide whether i am going to cut the MT with EVOO or castor oil. oh, and finish these kinky twists. my proposed regimen is apply MT nightly, megassage it in, and wash once a week with diluted shampoo since there haven't been any reports of buildup.  *is anyone in braids or twists DCing?* i know it is important to keep up with the moisture but this is my first time ever in these things.
> 
> can i start now or will it not work in time? i will be in kinky twists for the next month...or until i get so much new growth i can't stand it
> 
> 
> if i cut mine with EVOO do i still have to oil my scalp first?



Hey! I always dc with my braids in
Just be sure to focus on the base of the extension when rinsing to avoid/eliminate excessive build-up.

Okaaayyy sooooo,i've been using me mega-tek for three weeks.I have not taken progress/tracking pics yet,because i just didn't think it would work that fast...it did...i have about a half inch-3/4 inch of hair that i didn't have when i started this stuff.I noticed when i washed my hair last night,and the new growth was just all pillowy and puffed up!I'm geeked up already!!
I have never had the itchies or crawlies with any other product
I do now
And i'm not complaining!
I have not experienced any shedding.I took my braids down a week ago to be sure,and i am hardly losing any hair.


----------



## Bint Yusef

foxieroxienyc said:


> Yeah MT/Oct does *creep on you* like that!  I've been using it for 2 weeks and it KILLED my stretch!


 It really does. Im natural and have been using for 3 weeks now and it really has crept on me. I cant tell a length difference in its natural state, but I can tell a thickness difference. I was parting my hair last night putting it on my scalp and was like WHOA.


----------



## ayoung

Yep, u can start garlic supps right now---they begin to work FAST. I just take 1-2 pills every few days before bed...you don't have to be extremely strict with it.



lilsparkle825 said:


> man i dont come in this thread for 2 days and look at what happens.
> 
> can i start now or will it not work in time? i will be in kinky twists for the next month...or until i get so much new growth i can't stand it


----------



## cocoaluv

I'm thinking about joining...I just have to be sure to hide the MT stuff from my mom. As soon as she sees "Coat and Hoof" on a bottle of something I'm using she is going to freak out


----------



## BostonMaria

cocoaluv said:


> I'm thinking about joining...I just have to be sure to hide the MT stuff from my mom. As soon as she sees "Coat and Hoof" on a bottle of something I'm using she is going to freak out



My daughter laughed at me for like 5 minutes, then asked me if she could have some. Oh hell no LOL


----------



## cocoaluv

BostonMaria said:


> My daughter laughed at me for like 5 minutes, *then asked me if she could have some*. Oh hell no LOL


 

Sounds like my mom . But she would certainly freak out about it first. 


I think the OCT would be better for me ( because of my mom ) But 56 dollars a bottle for 12 oz is tooooo steep for me.  I'm excited though I think I will buy a bottle of MT later on today.


----------



## Bint Yusef

cocoaluv said:


> Sounds like my mom . But she would certainly freak out about it first.
> 
> 
> I think the OCT would be better for me ( because of my mom ) But 56 dollars a bottle for 12 oz is tooooo steep for me.  I'm excited though I think I will buy a bottle of MT later on today.


 Just put it in another container. I keep my "horse stuff" in a pantene bottle mixed with some castor oil.  Since DH teased me so bad when he saw the words coat and hoof.


----------



## prettykinks

ayoung said:


> *FYI:
> *
> For the ladies in braids/twists or other protective style where u are not dealing with your hair daily----continue with ur garlic supps or whatever garlic u choose.



I started taking garlic oil pills about a week before my MT arrived. I am in twists right now. Hopefully that was early enough. I plan to take them down tomorrow and DC hopefully I won't have alot of shed hair.



nodisrespect said:


> so... i got megatek!!
> 
> i tried mn and had none of the tingling, itchy, headache side effects... but i apply mt and my scalp feels HOT. does this happen to anyone else? like i can hold my hand up to my head and feel heat radiating. and it kind of... simmers. thats the feeling i get. like a hot sizzling, kind of numb feeling...
> 
> and im only a week or so post so im gonna go ahead and say this is reversion im having... it could NOT be working that quickly. (been using since tuesday)



This happens to me! I was expecting to have itches but I don't. My scalp is just hot.



caribgirl said:


> Hmmm, ladies. I do use garlic poo 2x a week and I haven't noticed out of control shedding yet. It's almost a month of using MT but should I start taking garlic pills as a back up ? erplexed



I would take some garlic oil pills or do one of the garlic treatments Aggie and Shimmie recommended.  You can check Aggie fotki for her info for the treatment. HTH


----------



## cocoaluv

Bint Yusef said:


> Just put it in another container. I keep my "horse stuff" in a pantene bottle mixed with some castor oil. Since DH teased me so bad when he saw the words coat and hoof.


 
Great idea. Thanks!


----------



## january noir

cocoaluv said:


> Sounds like my mom . But she would certainly freak out about it first.
> 
> 
> I think the OCT would be better for me ( because of my mom ) But 56 dollars a bottle for 12 oz is tooooo steep for me. I'm excited though I think I will buy a bottle of MT later on today.


 
If you are going to apply daily and massage in, Mega-Tek is better for you.    

I now use my OVATION System as a *treatment*, say *1x a week* versus daily or 3-4x a week like I did in the beginning.  This really helps extend the usage and reduce the repurchase time and I am still getting great results for my situation.


----------



## cocoaluv

january noir said:


> If you are going to apply daily and massage in, Mega-Tek is better for you.
> 
> I now use my OVATION System as a *treatment*, say *1x a week* versus daily or 3-4x a week like I did in the beginning. This really helps extend the usage and reduce the repurchase time and I am still getting great results for my situation.


Thanks for the advice. Using the Ovation system as a treatment in order to stretch out the product is very smart. Especially since you are still getting positive results.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Shimmie said:


> Hi Puffy -- It's an honor to meet you angel.
> 
> How's your Mega Tek / Ovation coming along? I wish you tremendous success and hair blessings. Don't give up, okay? You have much love and prayers behind you and before you. You are surrounded and grounded in support and Long Thick Healthy Hair success.
> 
> And when you begin to 'swing' that long and beautiful hair, here are a few belly dance resources to get your started:
> 
> http://www.naturaljourneys.com/bellydance_s/15.htm
> 
> God bless you angel...


 
Aw. bless you such a :littleang. I am getting ready to go:blowkiss:







cocoaluv said:


> I'm thinking about joining...I just have to be sure to hide the MT stuff from my mom. As soon as she sees "Coat and Hoof" on a bottle of something I'm using she is going to freak out


 
. Hide it in one of your empty conditioner bottles


----------



## cupcakes

shimmie u seen like such a nice wonderful person.

....any way i am tracking my MT and my shampoo and they  should be delivered today YAY


----------



## Serenity_Peace

*Re: Is there any interest in this....*



ljones4521 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have been toying around with the idea of ordering a few of the Eqyss products wholesale (I have a MD business license).  Then I thought perhaps I could offer the same to you guys so so many of you wouldn't have to wait too long for your product. I am lucky that there a few stores around me that keeps the product stocked; however, it is pricey, as I am not shopping online for the best price.  Hence the reason I started looking into how I was going to support my hair growing obsession.
> 
> So, here are a few items that I think are of interest to us and the price I would propose to sale them. You can visit the wholesale website at https://www.proimagepetproducts.net/Wholesale_Pet_Pricing.php and see that I am only increasing the price by $5.00.  Hardly a profit margin; however, I am interested in allowing my homeschooled sons to learn from the endeavor.
> 
> AVOCADO MIST DETANGLER
> 12 X  16 OUNCE UNITS
> 13.00
> 
> 
> AVOCADO MIST DETANGLER
> 24 X  2   OUNCE UNITS
> 6.50
> 
> 
> MEGA-TEK COAT REBUILDER
> 12  X 16  OUNCE UNITS
> 30.00
> 
> PREMIER REHYDRANT SPRAY
> 12  X  16 OUNCE UNITS
> 13.00
> 
> MICRO-TEK MEDICATED SHAMPOO
> 12  X  16 OUNCE UNITS
> 14.50
> 
> 
> The handling charge would be $4.00 plus the actual cost of shipping the item. For instance the USPS shows a rate of $4.75 to ship priority mail from 21076 (DC Metropolitan area) to 94545 (Oakland, CA).  Product would arrive in 2 days.  So a total of $8.75 for 2-3 day shipping. We would try to drop off products daily; however, can committ to Mon/Wed/Fri shipping.
> 
> If there is enough interest then I will order a few bottles based on the response and start shipping. It'll take me a few days to get things set up, but for right now I am just trying to guage interest.  At this point I think the only advantage would be prompt shipping. There are several other online retailers that offer the MegaTek Rebuilder cheaper.
> 
> For those who are out of the country there wouldn't be a handling charge. Only the cost of shipping.



I would love this, as I live in MD. I would definitely be interested in taking advantage of this offer. I would be willing to try the Primier Shampoo and the Rinse again...


----------



## caribgirl

prettykinks said:


> I started taking garlic oil pills about a week before my MT arrived. I am in twists right now. Hopefully that was early enough. I plan to take them down tomorrow and DC hopefully I won't have alot of shed hair.
> 
> I would take some garlic oil pills or do one of the garlic treatments Aggie and Shimmie recommended.  You can check Aggie fotki for her info for the treatment. HTH



Thanks Pretty!!! I will visit Aggie and pick up some garlic pills today!!


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Ladies, I'm going to be self relaxing later today.  Haven't done it in years, and at the time I didn't really know what the hell I was doing and it came out pretty good.  Now I have better tools and the know how, so I'm going to attempt this as I haven't found anyone I can trust just yet.....  

Plus if I do it now, and continue with doing my MT application until Sept, I can at least do a quick touch up if needed (um yeah, "if" - more like WHEN) at 8 weeks in time enough for our check-in.  But my check in is going to be a few days late.  Just lettin y'all know now, as Sept 5 th will be my 8th week of a mini stretch (I normally do 10 wks). 

Anyhow, I'll try to post pics this weekend.  I've definitely gotten some good growth AND retention!  **happy dance**


----------



## JustKiya

Foxie - can't wait to see your results!!


----------



## ljones4521

Serenity,

If you are in the area then you can check out some of the horse supply stores in Laurel . They ususally have the product in stock and you can probably save money. Check out this link:

http://www.yellowbot.com/tags/ridingapparelequipmentretail/Baltimore, MD/page1.html

BTW I am not trying to turn you away. I would just hate for someone to spend more money than necessary.  If;however, others express an interest and you want to order from us, then no problem!  The boys would love it.

LIsa

Serinity,  I ran upstairs and grabbed my products to see what I'd paid at Bits and Bridles. Boy, am I furious.  I paid $34.95 ( 20.95)for the Rubuilder, $25.50 (14.95) or the Survior Super Detangler; $22.95 (12.50) for the Botanical Shampooo and $24.95 (14.50)for the Avocado Mist.  The numbers in parentheses is what the store whould have paid ordering a full case.  The'll never see me again!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Man, don't check in for a day & whammo - I feel like I have to cram to catch up.

Good morning, Ladies.  <Gulp>, I am going to upload my before pic later sometime this weekend before I lose my nerve so I can officially join the challenge.  Please be gentle with me for the thinning and balding *was* horrendous (& I am as embarrassed  as you can possibly imagine) - but.... since starting the MT one can hardly tell, now - I swear. Plus my twa is so soft & the curls/coils are more springy, cottony.  My hair feels good.  I have to force myself to keep my hands out of my head. It is more tight curly wavy versus tight, tight kinky, KWIM?

So today, as I head off to work, I walk proud sporting my gorgeous TWA which, btw, isn't so teeny any more - for real.  I am just AMAZED!!!!!

I'll getcha picture proof. LOL

OH, gotta go


----------



## Serenity_Peace

ljones4521 said:


> Serenity,
> 
> If you are in the area then you can check out some of the horse supply stores in Laurel . They ususally have the product in stock and you can probably save money. Check out this link:
> 
> http://www.yellowbot.com/tags/ridingapparelequipmentretail/Baltimore, MD/page1.html
> 
> BTW I am not trying to turn you away. I would just hate for someone to spend more money than necessary.  If;however, others express an interest and you want to order from us, then no problem!  The boys would love it.
> 
> LIsa
> 
> Serinity,  I ran upstairs and grabbed my products to see what I'd paid at Bits and Bridles. Boy, am I furious.  I paid $34.95 ( 20.95)for the Rubuilder, $25.50 (14.95) or the Survior Super Detangler; $22.95 (12.50) for the Botanical Shampooo and $24.95 (14.50)for the Avocado Mist.  The numbers in parentheses is what the store whould have paid ordering a full case.  The'll never see me again!



Thank you so much for this, Lisa!! 

This information really helps me out a great deal. I will definitely check in Laurel. It's not that far from me and I can get there easily. I know that with Laurel being a big town for horses, there had to be stores in the area with products.

Thanks again! I will definitely check it out! :heart2:


----------



## JustKiya

I'm excited for you, rhapsdyblu!!! And I can't wait to see the pics! 


So - I'm steeping the MoeGro Oil now. I ended up using 3 oz of castor oil, and 2 tbls each of horsetail and nettles. I left it in simmering water for 3 hours on the stove (I really need to get a mini-crockpot!), and then put the herbs in some cheesecloth, and suspended that in the oil. The oil is actually REALLY dark already - I was almost tempted to just start using it right then, but I pulled myself back.  
I'm going to let it sit for a week, then mix up the boosted mix. I'll take before and after temples pics - and compare them to previous ones - my temples are STUBBORN.


----------



## JustKiya

Oh, boo, we aren't a sticky anymore!!!  

I hope folks don't think the thread got yanked, again.....


----------



## KPH

JustKiya said:


> Oh, boo, we aren't a sticky anymore!!!
> 
> I hope folks don't think the thread got yanked, again.....


 
right, what happened to our sticky status?erplexed


----------



## Luvableboo

Relaxed on  June 9th..
Started MT June 16th...
Had to break out the Hair Gel on July 4th ... to keep myself looking human....

This stuff is frightening me... I was try to stretch until Sept 8th... I am not going to make it at this rate!!!!


----------



## JustKiya

KPH said:


> right, what happened to our sticky status?erplexed



There was a thread discussion about there being too many stickies in the hair forum (*shrug*), so they pared down the sticky list to the bare minimum....

 

I think I'll link this thread to my Ovation siggy pic.


----------



## sareca

There's a FRO under my WnG!  I just relaxed 5 weeks ago!  Luvableboo, my gel ain't even working. I'm gonna have to break out the brown gel. 
One thing's clear, I'm not gonna make it to 12 weeks.  I'll be lucky to make it 8. 

So far I think:

MT makes hair thicker, there's less shedding, less itching.
OCT doesn't change the thickness (which I liked), there's more shedding, more  itching. 

Both make the crown of my head tender. 


Anybody else have any comparisons of the two?


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> There's a FRO under my WnG!  I just relaxed 5 weeks ago!  Luvableboo, my gel ain't even working. I'm gonna have to break out the brown gel.
> One thing's clear, I'm not gonna make it to 12 weeks.  I'll be lucky to make it 8.
> 
> So far I think:
> 
> MT makes hair thicker, there's less shedding, less itching.
> OCT doesn't change the thickness (which I liked), there's more shedding, more  itching.
> 
> Both make the crown of my head tender.



Hrrm, interesting Sareca!! So - which will you stick with? 

I love the thickness, personally, but I'm one of those crazy hair anorexic types who thinks there is no such thing as too thick hair, there is just hair that isn't long enough to overcome the thickness.


----------



## Brownie518

sareca said:


> There's a FRO under my WnG!  I just relaxed 5 weeks ago!  Luvableboo, my gel ain't even working. I'm gonna have to break out the brown gel.
> One thing's clear, I'm not gonna make it to 12 weeks.  I'll be lucky to make it 8.
> 
> So far I think:
> 
> * MT makes hair thicker, there's less shedding, less itching.*
> OCT doesn't change the thickness (which I liked), there's more shedding, more  itching.
> 
> Both make the crown of my head tender.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have any comparisons of the two?



Sareca, I think I have to agree with you. Once I started using the Megatek, my hair has gotten soooo much thicker. My new growth has been coming in faster and thicker, I can barely manage it. I have a nice mix going right now using mostly MT and I think I will be sticking with that.  I do like the Ovation Rinse, so I really need to try the Eqyss creme rinse.


----------



## JustKiya

Brownie518 said:


> Sareca, I think I have to agree with you. Once I started using the Megatek, my hair has gotten soooo much thicker. My new growth has been coming in faster and thicker, I can barely manage it. I have a nice mix going right now using mostly MT and I think I will be sticking with that.  I do like the Ovation Rinse, so I really need to try the Eqyss creme rinse.



What does the Ovation Rinse smell like? The Premier Rinse smells like baby powder, and that's not one of my FAVORITE smells (I'm already plotting on adding some essential oils to my leave-in to mask the smell, some....)


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm, interesting Sareca!! So - which will you stick with?
> 
> I love the thickness, personally, but I'm one of those crazy hair anorexic types who thinks there is no such thing as too thick hair, there is just hair that isn't long enough to overcome the thickness.





Oh I forgot to add the cost comparison. MT is cheaper. I'm gonna have to go with that, but I'm definitely gonna stop oil rinsing with castor oil.  It feels like my hair has doubled in volume. Not Good.


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> Oh I forgot to add the cost comparison. MT is cheaper. I'm gonna have to go with that, but I'm definitely gonna stop oil rinsing with castor oil.  It feels like my hair has doubled in volume. Not Good.



 Gotcha, gotcha. 

Oooh, since I add castor oil to my MT mix, I'm getting a double dose!


----------



## Luvableboo

I hear you on the regular gel not working...   Brown Gel (ampro) here i come.
I can comb to Ampro gel out every day with not problems( to apply MT)..... IC thick n shine I am stuck with until next wash day... 





sareca said:


> There's a FRO under my WnG!  I just relaxed 5 weeks ago!  Luvableboo, my gel ain't even working. I'm gonna have to break out the brown gel.
> One thing's clear, I'm not gonna make it to 12 weeks.  I'll be lucky to make it 8.
> 
> So far I think:
> 
> MT makes hair thicker, there's less shedding, less itching.
> OCT doesn't change the thickness (which I liked), there's more shedding, more  itching.
> 
> Both make the crown of my head tender.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have any comparisons of the two?


----------



## sareca

Brownie518 said:


> Sareca, I think I have to agree with you. Once I started using the Megatek, my hair has gotten soooo much thicker. My new growth has been coming in faster and thicker, I can barely manage it. I have a nice mix going right now using mostly MT and I think I will be sticking with that.  I do like the Ovation Rinse, so I really need to try the Eqyss creme rinse.



Mine looks like it's still around 3/4in but it's so much thicker it's very hard to manage. I did NOT want my hair thicker. I henna to cover gray and with OCT it was all working out great. I dunno, I might switch back.  I don't miss all that shedding tho. I used to rain hair but that's probably what was keeping the thickness in check. *sigh*


----------



## lilsparkle825

cocoaluv said:


> I'm thinking about joining...I just have to be sure to hide the MT stuff from my mom. As soon as she sees "Coat and Hoof" on a bottle of something I'm using she is going to freak out


 


Bint Yusef said:


> Just put it in another container. I keep my "horse stuff" in a pantene bottle mixed with some castor oil. Since DH teased me so bad when he saw the words coat and hoof.


word - i'm gonna put mine in an applicator bottle and maybe switch what is left over into another bottle. come to think of it i do have a few bottles i can use...an almost empty shampoo bottle comes to mind. or maybe i will just cover the coat and hoof part with tape. i told my mom i ordered some growth aid for us so as long as she doesnt open the box i'm in the clear.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Brownie518 said:


> Sareca, I think I have to agree with you. Once I started using the Megatek, my hair has gotten soooo much thicker. My new growth has been coming in faster and thicker, I can barely manage it. I have a nice mix going right now using mostly MT and I think I will be sticking with that.  I do like the Ovation Rinse, so I really need to try the Eqyss creme rinse.



I'm loving how MT is making my NG fuller and thicker. These fine strands of mine are no longer breaking so easily. I'm hoping that the increase in thickness is not just because I need to relax. I'm coming up on 11 weeks post. Hopefully I can pull out 12!

There's no such thing as hair that's too thick!!


----------



## cocoaluv

rhapsdyblu said:


> Man, don't check in for a day & whammo - I feel like I have to cram to catch up.
> 
> Good morning, Ladies. <Gulp>, I am going to upload my before pic later sometime this weekend before I lose my nerve so I can officially join the challenge. Please be gentle with me for the thinning and balding *was* horrendous (& I am as embarrassed as you can possibly imagine) - but.... since starting the MT one can hardly tell, now - I swear. Plus my twa is so soft & the curls/coils are more springy, cottony. My hair feels good. I have to force myself to keep my hands out of my head. It is more tight curly wavy versus tight, tight kinky, KWIM?
> 
> So today, as I head off to work, I walk proud sporting my gorgeous TWA which, btw, isn't so teeny any more - for real. I am just AMAZED!!!!!
> 
> I'll getcha picture proof. LOL
> 
> OH, gotta go


 

Thats great!!! Dont be scared at all we are all here to support one another. I'm ordering MT when I get home and will take my before picture tomorrow when I wash my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

JustKiya said:


> What does the Ovation Rinse smell like? The Premier Rinse smells like baby powder, and that's not one of my FAVORITE smells (I'm already plotting on adding some essential oils to my leave-in to mask the smell, some....)



Well, I just smelled it and it's def. not powder, thank goodness! It's very light, almost citrusy, I think. Maybe a little like pineapple?


----------



## JustKiya

Brownie518 said:


> Well, I just smelled it and it's def. not powder, thank goodness! It's very light, almost citrusy, I think. Maybe a little like pineapple?



 

Oooh, that sounds SO yummy. 

Yeah, the baby powder smell is kinda -  - and that's just a personal thing, but it's the only thing I don't like about it. 

I'll try mixing in some lemongrass EO to it, and see if that helps.


----------



## PEACHEY

Rhapsdyblu this is great.  I am glad you have come around to feeling comfortable with posting your pic.  Remember we are like family here and we all have gone through some ups and downs with our hair.


----------



## cupcakes

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! my Megatek just came!!!
its a funny story tho because the  guy just rang the doorbell at the back of my house and i wasnt sure if it was the fedex man because he pulled up in a _moving_ truck in front of my house. when  i went to go answer the door i asked who it was before opening and he said nothing. i cautiously opened the door and the guy and the truck were gone but the package is on the ground in front of my house...

weird



on another thought this MT smells *exactly* like Ovation cell therapy  yummy


----------



## JustKiya

slimzz said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! my Megatek just came!!!
> its a funny story tho because the  guy just rang the doorbell at the back of my house and i wasnt sure if it was the delivery man because he pulled up in a moving truck in front of my house. when  i went to go answer the door i asked who it was before opening and he said nothing. i cautiously opened the door and the guy and the truck were gone but the package is on the ground in front of my house...
> 
> weird
> 
> 
> 
> on another though this MT smells *exactly* like Ovation cell therapy  yummy



UPS or DHL? They are both good for dropping and rolling out, as long as they don't need a signature.  

 For getting it!!


----------



## nodisrespect

i relaxed on the 3rd and already i look like im a month post. im not gonna say im getting ng already but my roots are not fresh relaxer flat anymore.


----------



## Cassandra1975

JustKiya said:


> What does the Ovation Rinse smell like? The Premier Rinse smells like baby powder, and that's not one of my FAVORITE smells (I'm already plotting on adding some essential oils to my leave-in to mask the smell, some....)


I thought it was just me - I was also feeling like it smelled like powder and I don't like it. I need to find something to mix in with it. But I definitely like the slip it provides. I was being a slacker (too much stuff going on in my personal life), but I am back to it. All the stress is causing more grays to grow in, I swear! But I just said I wanted hair to grow in - I should have been more specific and asked for more BROWN hair to grow in.


----------



## JustKiya

Cassandra1975 said:


> I thought it was just me - I was also feeling like it smelled like powder and I don't like it. I need to find something to mix in with it. But I definitely like the slip it provides. I was being a slacker (too much stuff going on in my personal life), but I am back to it. All the stress is causing more grays to grow in, I swear! *But I just said I wanted hair to grow in - I should have been more specific and asked for more BROWN hair to grow in.*



 

If you keep using it, those hair just might turn brown!


----------



## girlyprincess23

lilsparkle825 said:


> man i dont come in this thread for 2 days and look at what happens.
> 
> i ordered the afternoon of the 8th...call me impatient but i just got the shipping notice today  i wanted to CRY...but it is 3 day shipping and it was FREE so i cant complain. hopefully i can give kvvet.com a positive review...so far so good though. this means i have the weekend to A) buy an applicator bottle and B) decide whether i am going to cut the MT with EVOO or castor oil. oh, and finish these kinky twists. my proposed regimen is apply MT nightly, megassage it in, and wash once a week with diluted shampoo since there haven't been any reports of buildup. *is anyone in braids or twists DCing?* i know it is important to keep up with the moisture but this is my first time ever in these things.
> 
> can i start now or will it not work in time? i will be in kinky twists for the next month...or until i get so much new growth i can't stand it
> 
> 
> if i cut mine with EVOO do i still have to oil my scalp first?


 

I was thinking of trying that w/ DPR 11 this w/e and i'll post how it goes...but i think it will be okay because i've washed my kinkys and gotten them wet A LOT (b/c i don't like when my scalp feels sweaty) and they're just fine and they can't get fuzzy b/c they started out fuzzy and my hair is not coming out/ unraveling whatever so i think it will be fine and i really want to dc my hair b/ they have been in for since may 29th w/ no d/c!!!....and yeah i'm just about at that point where i'm ready to rip these things out....one b/c i'm bored with the style and two b/c there's almost 2 inches of ng and it's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

You guys that have relaxers can see the new growth with no problem. I'm trying to figure out what I can do to see the new growth... letting the greys in the front continue to grow is a big NO NO


----------



## genesis132

january noir said:


> If you are going to apply daily and massage in, Mega-Tek is better for you.
> 
> *I now use my OVATION System as a treatment, say 1x a week versus daily or 3-4x a week like I did in the beginning.  This really helps extend the usage and reduce the repurchase time and I am still getting great results for my situation*.



THAT'S A GREAT IDEA! I typically use the shampoo and creme rinse 1x  a week,..but apply the cell therapy daily...or every other day..I may purchase some MT to alternate...or rotate my OCT and MN mixture....so many options


----------



## MoeB424

ok so I want to do the challenge but but I'm afraid! 

I don't want to pick the wrong one and have my hair fall out. What's the difference between OCT and MT???... when it comes to how fast it makes your hair grown and/or make your hair shed really bad? Where are the pictures??? How much or often of each one do I have to use???


----------



## Cassandra1975

JustKiya said:


> If you keep using it, those hair just might turn brown!


I swear every day I notice a new gray. There is a whole section on my right temple that I attribute to driving in Atlanta traffic for 2 years. But now it has friends on other parts of my hairline. I don't know why it can't grow in the middle.


----------



## JustKiya

MoeB424 said:


> ok so I want to do the challenge but but I'm afraid!
> 
> I don't want to pick the wrong one and have my hair fall out. What's the difference between OCT and MT???... when it comes to how fast it makes your hair grown and/or make your hair shed really bad? Where are the pictures??? How much or often of each one do I have to use???



 Neither will make your hair fall out. 

Ovation Cell Therapy is marketed for humans, Mega-Tek is marketed for horses, OCT has a few more ingredients in it that leaves your hair feeling lovely. 

The shedding question was nicely covered here and the pictures are here and as far as amounts, and regimens, a good review of what most of us are doing is here.


----------



## JustKiya

Cassandra1975 said:


> I swear every day I notice a new gray. There is a whole section on my right temple that *I attribute to driving in Atlanta traffic for 2 years.* But now it has friends on other parts of my hairline. I don't know why it can't grow in the middle.



  

Girl, I went to college in Atlanta, I LOVE the city, and the #1 reason I have never moved back is the traffic.


----------



## lilsparkle825

MoeB424 said:


> ok so I want to do the challenge but but I'm afraid!
> 
> I don't want to pick the wrong one and have my hair fall out. What's the difference between OCT and MT???... when it comes to how fast it makes your hair grown and/or make your hair shed really bad? Where are the pictures??? How much or often of each one do I have to use???


LOL! calm down, you cant pick a wrong one IMO. there are lots of pics, there is even a thread dedicated to progress pics. start on page 1 and i guarantee you by page 15 you will not need to go any further to find these answers.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I took a 9 day break from the MT while on vacation. I had my hair braided while I was away. I took my braids out last night to wash and DC, and boy did I shed some hairs!!   I didn't have any shedding when I started using the MT, I usually loose about 5 - 10 hairs on typical wash days. Boy did I make up for lost time last night! I think I lost about 50 + hairs.  I checked, they were whole strands, no breakage. Yikes!  Perhaps it was a combo of not using the MT and travel stress?


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I took a 9 day break from the MT while on vacation. I had my hair braided while I was away. I took my braids out last night to wash and DC, and boy did I shed some hairs!!   I didn't have any shedding when I started using the MT, I usually loose about 5 - 10 hairs on typical wash days. Boy did I make up for lost time last night! I think I lost about 50 + hairs.  I checked, they were whole strands, no breakage. Yikes!  Perhaps it was a combo of not using the MT and travel stress?



Neither, I would think. Your hair was braided, which means that none of the hairs that shed over those X days were about to 'escape' - I'm assuming it's less than 9, but even if it was only 5 days - 50+/5 = 10 to 12 hairs a day? 

And since you lose 5-10 on wash days (and that's just what you SEE, not what's slipping out in the breeze, falling out in the car, at work, in the shower, etc, etc, etc) that's well within the range of normal sheds.


----------



## ayoung

*SEPTEMBER UPDATE QUESTION:*

When I take my Sep. update pics for this challange I want to see my OCT/MT growth in full--soooo do u ladies think it will be cool to NOT trim my ends with my relaxer tomorrow and wait until my next one in Sep.??????

I got it trimmed in May and I was gonna tell my stylist not to trim this time.....


----------



## JustKiya

ayoung said:


> *SEPTEMBER UPDATE QUESTION:*
> 
> When I take my Sep. update pics for this challange I want to see my OCT/MT growth in full--soooo do u ladies think it will be cool to NOT trim my ends with my relaxer tomorrow and wait until my next one in Sep.??????
> 
> I got it trimmed in May and I was gonna tell my stylist not to trim this time.....



*points at sigge* 

I vote for don't trim.  But I always vote for not cutting off undamaged hair.


----------



## ayoung

Thanks JK,

I needed some reinforcement from my LHCF gals....so yep---no trim this time.


----------



## Cassandra1975

JustKiya said:


> Girl, I went to college in Atlanta, I LOVE the city, and the #1 reason I have never moved back is the traffic.


I miss the skating rinks sooooo bad - I was working out and didn't even know it, and my hair was thriving (I just wasn't taking good care of my ends  )  But, I also like my job here so I don't see myself moving back any time soon. Maybe if I hit the Powerball and I can afford to live downtown and let someone else drive me around.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I miss our former stickie status. *crying*

I'm still hanging in there. I'm on week 3, I think, and my roots are super thick! But the new growth that's coming in is very soft and wavy.


----------



## JustKiya

Cassandra1975 said:


> I miss the skating rinks sooooo bad - I was working out and didn't even know it, and my hair was thriving (I just wasn't taking good care of my ends  )  But, I also like my job here so I don't see myself moving back any time soon.* Maybe if I hit the Powerball and I can afford to live downtown and let someone else drive me around.*



See!! That would get me back there, too!! *sigh* I so love Atlanta - I want to go back as a 'grown woman' and see if I still love it as much....  



sunshinebeautiful said:


> *I miss our former stickie status. *crying**
> 
> I'm still hanging in there. I'm on week 3, I think, and my roots are super thick! But the new growth that's coming in is very soft and wavy.



 I know, right??? *sigh* I put a link to the thread in my siggy, to make it easier to 'guide' people here.... being a sticky was niiicee. *sigh* 

 That just means we have to work harder to stay in the first two  pages.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.

OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


----------



## JustKiya

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)




My mouth is literally hanging open!!! Oh my gods, that is SUCH fabulous progress - I have tears in my eyes just seeing how far you have come _*so **FAST!!!!!!!!!!*_

:wow: :wow:    :wow:!!!!!!! 

Thank you so much for being comfortable enough sharing that with us! 

Oh, I can only imagine how your feelings have lifted!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Awesome Progress!!!!




rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


----------



## cocoaluv

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


You have nothing to be shy about!!!! Thats some EXCELLENT growth Rhaps. OMG I'm so happy for you. All of that progress after 1 1/2 weeks?!?!?! Can you imagine what its gonna be like after a few months


----------



## EOAA

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 

excellent growth *Rhapsdyblu* !!!congratulations


----------



## Serenity_Peace

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



*UNBELIEVABLE!!! SIMPLY BREATHTAKING!!!! *:wow:


----------



## cocoaluv

I just purchased Mega-Tek from the easypetstore.com website and I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 
OH MY GOODNESS....rhapsdyblu....that's awesome!!!  Girl, you have been on this challenge already...Look at your growth....Oh wow...that is wonderful.  Your hair is going to be so long....I can't wait to see it

Ok...to all those that didn't believe us....HERE IS PERFECT PROOF THAT IT WORKS AND THAT IT IS GROWING OUR HAIR AND GIVING US THE THICKNESS THAT WE NEED AND LOOK HOW IT GREW HER EDGES ALL THE WAY END!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Praise the Lord!

ETA: rhapsdyblu, I just showed my husband your pics (he's been using OCT for about 2 months now) and as soon as he saw your growth, he ran into the bathroom and said "I'm getting ready to Mega-assge right now....oh man, I can't believe her growth."

See, your hair is encouraging my husband to continue to use it.  He started out with OCT, but wasn't sure about MT until your pictures.  You are a real gem for coming in here and sharing with us...it's helping more people than you know!

**kisses and great big hugs to you**


----------



## sweetgal

Absoultely AMAZING 

Awesome progress!  You are a inspiration!  THat is some really quick growth.  I'm currently using ovation and cant wait form my MT to arrive (should be here in a few days)  Seems there is more hype! 

Yes-I have been influenced-however, very willingly.






rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


----------



## ayoung

Wow!! I am SO happy for you!!!



rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


----------



## KPH

Wow, excellent progress.  (thinking, if ovation folks are browsing this site every now and then and see this progress, watch somebody get a commercial offer, and if you do, ask for a life time supply of something and SHARE)


----------



## Nice & Wavy

cocoaluv said:


> I just purchased Mega-Tek from the easypetstore.com website and I cant wait to try it out.


 
I'm so glad that you purchased it....welcome to the club girlie!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

KPH said:


> Wow, excellent progress. (thinking, if ovation folks are browsing this site every now and then and see this progress, watch somebody get a commercial offer, and if you do, ask for a life time supply of something and SHARE)


 
Yep...., that's what I told the man when I called them to ask about dh...I said if it works for him, and he does some airtime for them, will he give a life time supply...he said "yes"...we shall see


----------



## PuffyBrown

:superbanana:  Your hair is so curly and beautiful and it IS growing so fast!




rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


----------



## SelfStyled

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 

OMG , those pictures just literally gave me the chills!   Hooray!!!!!  Wooo Hoo!!!!   Now that is what I call progress- I am thrilled for you.  You wont have a twa for too long, you are well on your way to baa status.


----------



## jamaicalovely

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



R U Serious?   Whoaaaa!

What was your regimen?


----------



## jrae

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



oh, I am so happy for you!! ...and in such a short time?  Astounding!! 

Happy hair growing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Looks like our thread is hanging out with the stickies anywhoo....

This is some kind of challenge...I love it!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

I just don't know what to say. I have just cried ( still am) as I read all of your wonderful posts. I don't know if I can accurately convey how difficult it was to show these to you. When my hair loss occurred around March, I was feeling so awful. My self esteem was in the toilet and due to a variety of issues, I could not hide it with wigs, weaves, or braids. Even putting scarves or head bands on increased the damage. So I hung my head down and started researching and found you guys.

I will later comment on individul posts, but I had to take the time now to say how special I feel that you guys have opened your hearts to me. I'm pretty bold but I just could not make myself post the pics & then I realized how helpful it was to see others' progress and I had to give that back. 

N&W, your hubby's response - wow! You tell him thank you. I needed that. So my sisters, I thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

Now you see why I keeep looking at my head. If you pull the front back more, it is still sparse, but I got my widow's peak back, some gray hairs, hell - some hair that can be pulled back.

I actually cannot wait until September's update.

I appreciate you all

Thanks


----------



## rhapsdyblu

JustKiya said:


> My mouth is literally hanging open!!! Oh my gods, that is SUCH fabulous progress - I have tears in my eyes just seeing how far you have come _*so **FAST!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> :wow: :wow:    :wow:!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for being comfortable enough sharing that with us!
> 
> Oh, I can only imagine how your feelings have lifted!!


 
JK, I just want to thank you for taking the time to answer my PM's, for your amazing website where I got tons of great info and just your support & steady encouragement.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

rhapsdyblu said:


> I just don't know what to say. I have just cried ( still am) as I read all of your wonderful posts. I don't know if I can accurately convey how difficult it was to show these to you. When my hair loss occurred around March, I was feeling so awful. My self esteem was in the toilet and due to a variety of issues, I could not hide it with wigs, weaves, or braids. Even putting scarves or head bands on increased the damage. So I hung my head down and started researching and found you guys.
> 
> I will later comment on individul posts, but I had to take the time now to say how special I feel that you guys have opened your hearts to me. I'm pretty bold but I just could not make myself post the pics & then I realized how helpful it was to see others' progress and I had to give that back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N&W, your hubby's response - wow! You tell him thank you. I needed that. So my sisters, I thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you see why I keeep looking at my head. If you pull the front back more, it is still sparse, but I got my widow's peak back, some gray hairs, hell - some hair that can be pulled back.
> 
> I actually cannot wait until September's update.
> 
> I appreciate you all
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

 
Sis, you should have seen it...he ran out of the room and I asked "what's wrong" and he said "I have to go and massage some of this stuff into my hair....etc."  I laughed so hard because I didn't know what he was doing...one minute he was looking at your pics, the next he was massaging the MT into his head.

You are an inspiration....truly!  I'm so happy that you are here with us too...your spirit is so refreshing and it's a blessing how you shared your heart with us..it makes it easy for us to share with you too

Blessings and keep growing, sis...!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

PinkPebbles said:


> Awesome Progress!!!!


 
Thanks, feeling pretty good right now


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



Oh my!  Wow, it is really working for you, huh?


----------



## rhapsdyblu

PinkPebbles said:


> Awesome Progress!!!!


 


cocoaluv said:


> You have nothing to be shy about!!!! Thats some EXCELLENT growth Rhaps. OMG I'm so happy for you. All of that progress after 1 1/2 weeks?!?!?! Can you imagine what its gonna be like after a few months


Well, you guys make it so easy not to be "shy".

Thanks


----------



## jamaicalovely

rhapsdyblu said:


> I just don't know what to say. I have just cried ( still am) as I read all of your wonderful posts. I don't know if I can accurately convey how difficult it was to show these to you. When my hair loss occurred around March, I was feeling so awful. My self esteem was in the toilet and due to a variety of issues, I could not hide it with wigs, weaves, or braids. Even putting scarves or head bands on increased the damage. So I hung my head down and started researching and found you guys.
> 
> I will later comment on individul posts, but I had to take the time now to say how special I feel that you guys have opened your hearts to me. I'm pretty bold but I just could not make myself post the pics & then I realized how helpful it was to see others' progress and I had to give that back.
> 
> N&W, your hubby's response - wow! You tell him thank you. I needed that. So my sisters, I thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Now you see why I keeep looking at my head. If you pull the front back more, it is still sparse, but I got my widow's peak back, some gray hairs, hell - some hair that can be pulled back.
> 
> I actually cannot wait until September's update.
> 
> I appreciate you all
> 
> Thanks




Rhapsdyblu and anyone else lurking...

Please do not be ever ashamed to post your hair pictures.  That's what we're all here for.   Thanks for your inspiring photos.  We are happy to be on this journey with you! 





Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## KnottyGurl

All I can say is *WOW! *Look at that growth! Your hair looks good. And that's only after 1-1/2 weeks   You make me wanna step it up! Keep us updated



rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


----------



## GeorgiaGurl

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 

 Ummm, okay. Now this brought me out of lurk mode. All i can say is WOW rhaps, that's amazing.  I'm sooooo happy for you. And excited! Can you believe it?! Okay, i'm clam now. 

I'm sorry, i didn't introduce myself. Newbie here checkin in. I'm GN08. I'm transitioning and i'm about 6 months in. my last relaxer was the middle of January. can i join you guys? i already have the ovation system and have been using it for the past three weeks. not consistently though...i know, i know . i have gots to do better. you ladies are amazing. so encouraging, welcoming...a true sisterhood. 

I don't have any updated pics. The one in my avatar is from my cut in April. My digital camera was stolen and I won't have another one until my bday in August.  But I will definitely show updates in Sept.


----------



## JustKiya

Welcome GN08!!!!  

Can't wait to see your updates - how are you using it? 

And girl, get on that every night! I just finished mine tonight - I've realized that part of what might be causing my head to tingle is how I part as I put it on - I'm lightly running my nails against my scalp - my head feels so good, though!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoingNatural08 said:


> Ummm, okay. Now this brought me out of lurk mode. All i can say is WOW rhaps, that's amazing.  I'm sooooo happy for you. And excited! Can you believe it?! Okay, i'm clam now.
> 
> I'm sorry, i didn't introduce myself. Newbie here checkin in. I'm GN08. I'm transitioning and i'm about 6 months in. my last relaxer was the middle of January. can i join you guys? i already have the ovation system and have been using it for the past three weeks. not consistently though...i know, i know . i have gots to do better. you ladies are amazing. so encouraging, welcoming...a true sisterhood.
> 
> I don't have any updated pics. The one in my avatar is from my cut in April. My digital camera was stolen and I won't have another one until my bday in August.  But I will definitely show updates in Sept.


 
Welcome, GN08...so glad that you have joined us!  

Stay consistent.  That's the only way you are going to see true results.

Your hair looks great in your avatar...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Don't forget to post your regimens, ladies. You could be helping a lot of ladies with your progress.

Congrats and lots of love to everyone!!


----------



## GeorgiaGurl

Thank u JK! 

I don't even have an excuse except pure laziness. My reggie....

Wash 1x's a week with ovation system
Co wash with tea rinse once a week or cowash daily w/V05 if its a wng week 
DC twice a week (i need to join that challenge too)
Apply OCT 3 maybe 4 times a week
Moisturize daily with ORS Olive Oil or water/glycerin mix
Garlic tabs & multivitamin once daily

does this sound okay? i'm trying to keep it low mani. minimum heat. i've had my had blow dried and flat ironed once this year and that was in april when i got my hair cut. ummm, but i haven't been massaging like i should. i just apply and keep it moving. i'm loving my transition though. its amazing to see my natural hair which i haven't seen since 7th grade.   the entire front of my head is really thin. worried me so i stopped the relaxers. it stills seem thin to me, even with the new growth so I went to the derm. she recommened rogaine but after lurking on this sight and seeing all the rave reviews, i purchased OCT instead. gotta follow my LCHF ladies advice, not a doctors, ya know. 

That's me speeding to a horse supply store tomorrow to buy some MT.


----------



## Shimmie

Who dropped our thread down to 4 Stars.   

Just for that...I'm growing 3 inches of hair this month.   :reddancer:

Any hooooo, I just wanted to share some love with each of you here.  Don't give up and don't hesitate to share your concerns and questions.   

What I almost thought was a 'set-back' in my hair journey turned out to be a major success.  Why?  Because of all of the love and help in this thread.

JustKya, you are so faithful and here for each person's cry for help.  

Ladies all of you have much to gain here.  And I truly want to address the shedding.  That it is NOT the end, but only the new beginning of beautiful long and swinging hair.  

Don't give up.  We don't need a stickie to keep us in action.  We have each other and we are going to stay focused and supportive all the way to ankle length hair and beyond.....

  To each of you.   

Viva Long and Strong Hair....  :reddancer:


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Neither, I would think. Your hair was braided, which means that none of the hairs that shed over those X days were about to 'escape' - I'm assuming it's less than 9, but even if it was only 5 days - 50+/5 = 10 to 12 hairs a day?
> 
> And since you lose 5-10 on wash days (and that's just what you SEE, not what's slipping out in the breeze, falling out in the car, at work, in the shower, etc, etc, etc) that's well within the range of normal sheds.


I think you are right, it was just a trip seeing all my little springs all over my hands and on the towel~!!  I'm happy to be back home Megga'saggin' erryday again


----------



## Shimmie

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


Oh Sweet Jesus!   rhapsdyblu,  what a beautiful woman and blessed inspiration you are.  

God bless you dear one  and God bless your entire being and your continued success in your hair health and growth.  

  for sharing this.  Your post has made me cry tears of joy.


----------



## GeorgiaGurl

Nice & Wavy said:


> Welcome, GN08...so glad that you have joined us!
> 
> Stay consistent. That's the only way you are going to see true results.
> 
> Your hair looks great in your avatar...


 

:blush3: Thank u Nice&Wavy! 
I've stepped my game up this week. I've mega'sagged every day since Sunday this week. You all are so inspiring.


----------



## missnappylady

*RHAPSDYBLU!!!!* WOW! That is awesome growth. I can't believe your progress in such a short time. CONGRATS!!




.


----------



## Aggie

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 

*W O W*

*W O W*

*W O W *

*I am so impressed and happy for you!!! Now if this does not make a believer out of the skeptics, then I don't know what would.*


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think you are right, it was just a trip seeing all my little springs all over my hands and on the towel~!!  I'm happy to be back home Megga'saggin' erryday again



I can only imagine how you felt AtlantaJJ; I've been there with the shedding.  Scared me to tears...it sure did.  

When I travel I put some of my hair products in those little travel bottles.  I purchased several of them from the Dollar Tree.   

For only $1, they come in sets of 3 to 4 bottles and some include two flat sized jars, which are great for creams and thicker mixtures.  They come in different colors and this makes it easy to color code my hair products.  

I hope this helps.  Happy Hair Growth to you angel...


----------



## Shimmie

sareca said:


> Mine looks like it's still around 3/4in but it's so much thicker it's very hard to manage. I did NOT want my hair thicker. I henna to cover gray and with OCT it was all working out great. I dunno, I might switch back.  I don't miss all that shedding tho. I used to rain hair but that's probably what was keeping the thickness in check. *sigh*



Sareca...your hair is beautiful!    Awesome girl...just awesome!


----------



## Janice

Awwh thanks for your advice and encouragement Shimmie. Tour such a sweetheart. God bless you and much continued success with your hair journey. I see that your hair is growing and progressing lovely by the way. Just beautiful. Patiently waiting for mine to grow out. 

****************************
*MN Mixed with OCT or Mega Tek:*

*Janice: * The good thing about the MN, OCT (or Mega Tek) and oil, is that you only need a little and you don't have to 'rub' it into your scalp.  Just dab gently; don't rub.  It really works.    Our hair line gets 'rubbed' and pulled so much that to restore it, we have to do the opposite using gentle applications.  

Once again, all it takes is a dab each of the MN, a dab of OCT or Mega Tek, and a dab of Oil (Castor, Johoba, Sesame, Almond, Emu Oil, EVOO -- whatever oil you prefer), and gently dab the thinning hairline.  

Happy Hair Blessings to you. 

************************
OT:  Congratulations to the beautiful ladies beginning their new Belly Dance classes. * Kels823 and Prettylinks.*  "Swing that Hair" -- Show off your growth with OCT and Mega Tek.   

Here's a YouTube for you:   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DIQQ88l9M0

Happy Hair growth pretty ladies.    

Now get out there and swing that hair - Let that Mega Tek and Ovation Shine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## EMJazzy

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 
   That's it....I'm in on this challenge.....off to order me some MT.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> I can only imagine how you felt AtlantaJJ; I've been there with the shedding. Scared me to tears...it sure did.
> 
> When I travel I put some of my hair products in those little travel bottles. I purchased several of them from the Dollar Tree.
> 
> For only $1, they come in sets of 3 to 4 bottles and some include two flat sized jars, which are great for creams and thicker mixtures. They come in different colors and this makes it easy to color code my hair products.
> 
> I hope this helps. Happy Hair Growth to you angel...


 
Shimmie, our thread is back to 5 stars, I never voted before so I just did and it made a difference, YAY!!! So ladies if you haven't yet voted, maybe this is a good time to do it while we're  on the topic. Anyhoo, I am incredibly sleepy right now, so I'm off to bed.

Love you all and nighty nighty.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> I can only imagine how you felt AtlantaJJ; I've been there with the shedding. Scared me to tears...it sure did.
> 
> When I travel I put some of my hair products in those little travel bottles. I purchased several of them from the Dollar Tree.
> 
> For only $1, they come in sets of 3 to 4 bottles and some include two flat sized jars, which are great for creams and thicker mixtures. They come in different colors and this makes it easy to color code my hair products.
> 
> I hope this helps. Happy Hair Growth to you angel...


 
Thank you, that's a great idea!!


----------



## Shimmie

lilsparkle825 said:


> man i dont come in this thread for 2 days and look at what happens.
> 
> if i cut mine with EVOO do i still have to oil my scalp first?



Yes, lilsparkle you should be fine if you have the oil mix.  Your scalp will be oiled at the same time you apply the Mega Tek or OCT.     I apologize for not being more clear about that.  

I've learned that using the OCT product 'straight' is too strong for my hair.  I have to oil my scalp and/or use the OCT with Oil mixed in.  



slimzz said:


> shimmie u seen like such a nice wonderful person.
> 
> ....any way i am tracking my MT and my shampoo and they  should be delivered today YAY



Awwwww, this is for you slimzz,    God bless you.   

BTW:  I'm only as nice as my hair....    When my hair is bad, so am I     Just kidding.   

  Happy Hair Growth Slimzz......


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 

These are the *best pics* posted on this whole site that proves that this stuff works.  Great growth!!!!


----------



## Janice

Rhapsdyblu, please know that your pics and testimony serve as hope to many of the women on this board. I will definetely look to your pictures as encouragement should I ever slack off or get lazy with using my megatek. All I can say is INCREDIBLE, JUST INCREDIBLE!                          =rhapsdyblu;5033769]I just don't know what to say. I have just cried ( still am) as I read all of your wonderful posts. I don't know if I can accurately convey how difficult it was to show these to you. When my hair loss occurred around March, I was feeling so awful. My self esteem was in the toilet and due to a variety of issues, I could not hide it with wigs, weaves, or braids. Even putting scarves or head bands on increased the damage. So I hung my head down and started researching and found you guys.

I will later comment on individul posts, but I had to take the time now to say how special I feel that you guys have opened your hearts to me. I'm pretty bold but I just could not make myself post the pics & then I realized how helpful it was to see others' progress and I had to give that back. 

N&W, your hubby's response - wow! You tell him thank you. I needed that. So my sisters, I thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

Now you see why I keeep looking at my head. If you pull the front back more, it is still sparse, but I got my widow's peak back, some gray hairs, hell - some hair that can be pulled back.

I actually cannot wait until September's update.

I appreciate you all

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## AtlantaJJ

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


Wow, you have had great progress, that is incredible!! Thank you for sharing your pictures!  I know my hair line looks wonderful now too! This is so encouraging !!!


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Shimmie, our thread is back to 5 stars, I never voted before so I just did and it made a difference, YAY!!! So ladies if you haven't yet voted, maybe this is a good time to do it while we're  on the topic. Anyhoo, I am incredibly sleepy right now, so I'm off to bed.
> 
> Love you all and nighty nighty.



Thanks Aggie  

Sweet sleep angel 

Sweet sleep to everyone here.  Have sweet dreams and long inches of hair to discover when you arise.  

Shimmie sleeps


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoingNatural08 said:


> :blush3: Thank u Nice&Wavy!
> I've stepped my game up this week. I've mega'sagged every day since Sunday this week. You all are so inspiring.


 

Awww..what a great hug!  Thanks, I needed that

Good...keep it up!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Aggie
> 
> Sweet sleep angel
> 
> Sweet sleep to everyone here. Have sweet dreams and long inches of hair to discover when you arise.
> 
> Shimmie sleeps


 
Goodnight, sis...luv ya!


----------



## Shimmie

Janice said:


> Awwh thanks for your advice and encouragement Shimmie. Tour such a sweetheart. God bless you and much continued success with your hair journey. I see that your hair is growing and progressing lovely by the way. Just beautiful. Patiently waiting for mine to grow out.


Your hair is growing even as you sleep and go about your day.  I can't wait to see your progress pictures which you will have sooner than you could ever hope for.   

God answers prayer and surely He has heard the prayers of your heart and His answer to you is 'Yes'.....I am giving to you my very Best." 

Sweet sleep, Janice   

Your beautiful hair is growing.......... Yes....it is.


----------



## lilsparkle825

rhapsdyblu - i am so glad you had the courage to share because you have inspired so many more people. amazing growth, and i wish you even more great hair growth!


----------



## lilsparkle825

GoingNatural08 said:


> Thank u JK!
> 
> I don't even have an excuse except pure laziness. My reggie....
> 
> Wash 1x's a week with ovation system
> Co wash with tea rinse once a week or cowash daily w/V05 if its a wng week
> DC twice a week (i need to join that challenge too)
> Apply OCT 3 maybe 4 times a week
> Moisturize daily with ORS Olive Oil or water/glycerin mix
> Garlic tabs & multivitamin once daily
> 
> does this sound okay? i'm trying to keep it low mani. minimum heat. i've had my had blow dried and flat ironed once this year and that was in april when i got my hair cut. ummm, but i haven't been massaging like i should. i just apply and keep it moving. i'm loving my transition though. its amazing to see my natural hair which i haven't seen since 7th grade.  the entire front of my head is really thin. worried me so i stopped the relaxers. it stills seem thin to me, even with the new growth so I went to the derm. she recommened rogaine but after lurking on this sight and seeing all the rave reviews, i purchased OCT instead. gotta follow my LCHF ladies advice, not a doctors, ya know.
> 
> That's me speeding to a horse supply store tomorrow to buy some MT.


thats why i transitioned as well...i hadnt seen my curls since middle school. welcome!!!


Shimmie said:


> Yes, lilsparkle you should be fine if you have the oil mix. Your scalp will be oiled at the same time you apply the Mega Tek or OCT.  I apologize for not being more clear about that.
> 
> I've learned that using the OCT product 'straight' is too strong for my hair. I have to oil my scalp and/or use the OCT with Oil mixed in.


thank you miss! do you do half and half? i think i will use castor oil, i saw this big bottle at the vitamin shoppe today and got giddy.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

I'm finally getting back on my mt game.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I'm finally getting back on my mt game.


 
Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



Wow Rhapsdyblu, your growth is AMAZING!  I'm so happy for you.
Congratulations

​


----------



## Ganjababy

WOW! You brought tears to my eyes. Progress in that short amount of time from using MT? Thats amazing. I am happy for you and your hair . As far as I am concerned you officially joined the challenged the moment you started megasagging. 
Yor hair looks GREAT AMAZING:trampolin AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING:waytogo:



rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front, pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


----------



## AngieB

delete**********


----------



## napgurl

Rhapsdyblu you have amazing growth!!


----------



## Golden

Congrats Rhapsdyblu, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## prettykinks

WOW Rhapsdyblu that is some amazing growth! I have been using MT for about 5 days now I am inspired and in awe of you. If anyone doesn't believe this works then nothing will convince them. Happy growing lady.


----------



## Anew

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)


 
ARE YOU FRIGGIN KIDDING ME!!!!


----------



## ljones4521

Rhapsodyblu,

Congrats on your progress. Amazing growth, particularly around your temples!:trampolin


----------



## BostonMaria

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



Rhapsdyblu, OMG! I am in awe right now. I am sooo freakin happy for you!  Thank you so much for posting your pictures and inspiring us. I have a friend who has a similar problem and I think I'm going to give her a bottle of Mega Tek and hope she uses it.

GoingNatural08, good luck on your transition!

I applied the MegaTek on Thursday night after I co-washed. I left it in all day Friday and because of a migraine last night, I didn't get to wash it out till this morning. I was worried because I don't normally go to bed without protecting my hair.  I washed my hair this morning and I didn't have any shedding, my hair was soft and I put it up in a ponytail.  I am going to a pool today so I won't put the MT back on my hair till later on tonight.  I'm gonna take the camera away from my daughter (she "borrowed" it weeks ago) and take a before picture. I'm too lazy to flatiron my whole head so I'll try to do a section at the bottom.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

Is anyone using Mega-Tek on the *LENGTH* of their hair?

If so how long are you keeping it in?  Is it helping to thicken up the hair that is already on your head (not the new growth)?


I have tried the OCT three different times on the length of my hair and I don't like how it makes my hair feel even after I DC.
Oh yeah I am natural....but I would like everyone's opinion how how you think using the MT on the length might react on my hair.


TIA!!!


----------



## miabee1

*Heyyyyy!!! My MEga-Tek just arrived..and it only took 3days from neeps.com ...:trampolin I can't wait to get started. I will post before pictures tonight, but I won't use MT today since I will be going to a pool party. I will start using it Sunday after I poo and DC. *
*Any suggestions on what I should mix my MT with? I'm really afraid of all the shedding I keep hearing about.*


----------



## Rapunzel2B

Hi Everyone,

Where is LondonDiva?  I miss her and haven't seen any posts from her since I came back from vacation.  I hope everything is OK.


----------



## JustKiya

NewYorkgyrl said:


> Is anyone using Mega-Tek on the *LENGTH* of their hair?
> 
> If so how long are you keeping it in?  Is it helping to thicken up the hair that is already on your head (not the new growth)?
> 
> 
> I have tried the OCT three different times on the length of my hair and I don't like how it makes my hair feel even after I DC.
> Oh yeah I am natural....but I would like everyone's opinion how how you think using the MT on the length might react on my hair.
> 
> 
> TIA!!!



I've used it once on the length of my hair, as a protein treatment. That is (in my mind) the only times you should use MT on the length of your hair, when you intentionally know that your hair needs a protein treatment. Otherwise, no.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

JustKiya said:


> I've used it once on the length of my hair, as a protein treatment. That is (in my mind) the only times you should use MT on the length of your hair, when you intentionally know that your hair needs a protein treatment. Otherwise, no.


 

Thanks so much for responding!!!


----------



## Brownie518

january noir said:


> If you are going to apply daily and massage in, Mega-Tek is better for you.
> 
> I now use my OVATION System as a *treatment*, say *1x a week* versus daily or 3-4x a week like I did in the beginning.  This really helps extend the usage and reduce the repurchase time and I am still getting great results for my situation.



 Yep, me too. I have a Megatek mix that I apply at least every other day but I use the System once a week; poo, OCT, and rinse. Of course, I include a moisturizing conditioner in there, usually Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. So far, so good.


----------



## MissRissa

GeechyGurl said:


> All I can say is *WOW! *Look at that growth! Your hair looks good. And that's only after 1-1/2 weeks   You make me wanna step it up! Keep us updated


 

siggy is hee-larryus


----------



## rhapsdyblu

I was going to thank everyone individually, but, man, you guys are just awesome & there's just so many, so again, another collective thank you, thannk you, thank you, for your love & support.

Somewhere in all these messages I think I was asked for my mix & my regime? So I am just going to copy & paste my response to someone's question on the progress pix thread about that & how fast it grew:

******(modified, copied message)************
My hair had been growing in that month, but after the MT it was changing, literally, daily. At first I thought I was imagining it & yesterday I finally got brave enough to take the pics & then compare with the pic I had taken last month & I HAD to post.

Ok, please forgive my mix because I am a true mixologist. My DH always says I put so much stuff in there that when I am asked , I am not going to know how to give folks the recipe. I cook the same way.

OK - my mix:

I use Lady Aggie's recipe (except I use my MN mix instead of hers & I didn't have the JBCO so I used regular CO). I also added JustKiya's idea (vit e oil, honeyquat, & SAA & then I added a few ounces of the MoeGro oil recipe I found on the recipe board (I had it already made up so decided to throw it in).

I know, keep it simple, keep it simple. LOL I do believe, however, that no matter the mix, OCT & MT will work. I have *seen* the proof with others (which is what inspired me to order it, especially after I am suppose to be not buying ANY MORE PRODUCTS!!!!! - I need a 12 step PJ group)LOL.

I apply to entire scalp every morning. At night, I apply to the balding areas (temple, & edges). I do this twice a day because on other hair growth products most instructions say to apply twice a day - so I just decided to do that).

I also CW 3- 5 times a week, pre pooing overnight with amla and/or Vatika oil. I CW 2x per week with Lady Aggie's CW recipe & the other days with a cheapie conditioner. I DC twice a week, once overnight & once with heat (usually under the steamer) - yeah - I am a true PJ, I bought a steamer. I also baggy every night. I moisturize twice a day with some concoction I am experimenting with.

I do all this because when I lost my hair in March, I was so ashamed & felt so bad. I decided to get proactive when my hair dresser said she had no clue as to what to do. (I have had some medical issues that cause my hair to come out & the texture to change). So I got proactive (actually - obsessive is more accurate), started researching, found LHCF, tried every challenge (unofficially), bought tons of products, tried recipes, etc. - I was/am on a mission. So....here I am

Sorry it took so long, but that's my story.

OK, I off to the wine country for a concert. I am sure when I get back to the computer there will be a gazillion posts for me to get through.

Thanks, again

GeechyGurl, your siggy is too, too much.


----------



## PEACHEY

Rhapsdyblu

all i can say is wowwww.  you are the official postergirl for this challenge.  i think its true we are all getting growth (for the most part), but there is something far more greater when a product can make someone feel so much better about their hair and overall self confidence. 

thank you for being unselfish and sharing your experience with us.


----------



## KnottyGurl

Forget my siggy, all I can see is your progress  Lovin' it!



rhapsdyblu said:


> I was going to thank everyone individually, but, man, you guys are just awesome & there's just so many, so again, another collective thank you, thannk you, thank you, for your love & support.
> 
> Somewhere in all these messages I think I was asked for my mix & my regime? So I am just going to copy & paste my response to someone's question on the progress pix thread about that & how fast it grew:
> 
> ******(modified, copied message)************
> My hair had been growing in that month, but after the MT it was changing, literally, daily. At first I thought I was imagining it & yesterday I finally got brave enough to take the pics & then compare with the pic I had taken last month & I HAD to post.
> 
> Ok, please forgive my mix because I am a true mixologist. My DH always says I put so much stuff in there that when I am asked , I am not going to know how to give folks the recipe. I cook the same way.
> 
> OK - my mix:
> 
> I use Lady Aggie's recipe (except I use my MN mix instead of hers & I didn't have the JBCO so I used regular CO). I also added JustKiya's idea (vit e oil, honeyquat, & SAA & then I added a few ounces of the MoeGro oil recipe I found on the recipe board (I had it already made up so decided to throw it in).
> 
> I know, keep it simple, keep it simple. LOL I do believe, however, that no matter the mix, OCT & MT will work. I have *seen* the proof with others (which is what inspired me to order it, especially after I am suppose to be not buying ANY MORE PRODUCTS!!!!! - I need a 12 step PJ group)LOL.
> 
> I apply to entire scalp every morning. At night, I apply to the balding areas (temple, & edges). I do this twice a day because on other hair growth products most instructions say to apply twice a day - so I just decided to do that).
> 
> I also CW 3- 5 times a week, pre pooing overnight with amla and/or Vatika oil. I CW 2x per week with Lady Aggie's CW recipe & the other days with a cheapie conditioner. I DC twice a week, once overnight & once with heat (usually under the steamer) - yeah - I am a true PJ, I bought a steamer. I also baggy every night. I moisturize twice a day with some concoction I am experimenting with.
> 
> I do all this because when I lost my hair in March, I was so ashamed & felt so bad. I decided to get proactive when my hair dresser said she had no clue as to what to do. (I have had some medical issues that cause my hair to come out & the texture to change). So I got proactive (actually - obsessive is more accurate), started researching, found LHCF, tried every challenge (unofficially), bought tons of products, tried recipes, etc. - I was/am on a mission. So....here I am
> 
> Sorry it took so long, but that's my story.
> 
> OK, I off to the wine country for a concert. I am sure when I get back to the computer there will be a gazillion posts for me to get through.
> 
> Thanks, again
> 
> GeechyGurl, your siggy is too, too much.


----------



## Bint Yusef

Great progress, Rhapsdyblu.


----------



## PittiPat

OMG!  Amazing progress, Rhapsdyblu.  I'm so excited and happy for you.


----------



## gymfreak336

Hey Ladies, just checking in. I am seeing GREAT progress.

My hair texture has changed....my curl pattern is more defined, its thicker, the strands feel stronger and very smooth

My hair is growing faster. I even had some family friends who know my hair obsession and have no problem talking with me about it check my scalp and they were amazed. Everyone is noticing a difference. 

Lately, I have been using it a little differently. 

I have been applying it to my dry scalp, massaging it in, coating the rest of my hair with some moisturizing conditioner and covering the whole thing with a plastic cap. Then I let that sit for 30 minutes to an hour and rinse out, shampoo, and do a quick condition in the shower. I wet bun or rollerset and go about my business. This has been working well for me.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Ladies, just checking in. I am seeing GREAT progress.
> 
> My hair texture has changed....my curl pattern is more defined, its thicker, the strands feel stronger and very smooth
> 
> My hair is growing faster. I even had some family friends who know my hair obsession and have no problem talking with me about it check my scalp and they were amazed. Everyone is noticing a difference.
> 
> Lately, I have been using it a little differently.
> 
> I have been applying it to my dry scalp, massaging it in, coating the rest of my hair with some moisturizing conditioner and covering the whole thing with a plastic cap. Then I let that sit for 30 minutes to an hour and rinse out, shampoo, and do a quick condition in the shower. I wet bun or rollerset and go about my business. This has been working well for me.


 

...and how often do you do this?


----------



## gymfreak336

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> ...and how often do you do this?



I depends but mostly every day to every other day. I have been working out in the morning so if I do this in the morning when I get up, my body heat helps it penetrate. I have been doing alot of cowashing and what not this summer so this was the best way for me to use it. 

I did this last night and flat ironed my hair today. Since I did that, I won't be washing again till Tuesday. I will probably apply a little mixed with some oil to my scalp tomorrow and then do it again like I mentioned above Tuesday morning for my wash.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

gymfreak336 said:


> I depends but mostly every day to every other day. I have been working out in the morning so if I do this in the morning when I get up, my body heat helps it penetrate. I have been doing alot of cowashing and what not this summer so this was the best way for me to use it.
> 
> I did this last night and flat ironed my hair today. Since I did that, I won't be washing again till Tuesday. I will probably apply a little mixed with some oil to my scalp tomorrow and then do it again like I mentioned above Tuesday morning for my wash.


 

So, in your opinion, what is the LEAST amount of frequency I could apply this and still get good results?  I am trying very hard to leave my hair alone so I thought I would go back to washing and rollersetting once a week (even though I will probably fail this challenge).  Do you think that once a week is enough?  Should I up it to 2x a week?

It seems that most people are using it everyday or at least several times per week.


----------



## cocoaluv

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Ladies, just checking in. I am seeing GREAT progress.


 

How long have you been in the challenge?

Are you using MT or OCT?

Does your new growth hair texture feel the same or tighter/looser?


----------



## senimoni

My issues with being unable to get it off of my scalp def had to have come from my mix. I am using it straight and I haven't had any problems.  Also I noticed using it straight there is a bit of a tingle/warmth so I guess the past two weeks probably wasn't doing anything because I never noticed that before...oh well. I'll take starting pics for this week.

For those noticing thicker hair, I assume we are referring to the roots only, not the length no?


----------



## gymfreak336

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> So, in your opinion, what is the LEAST amount of frequency I could apply this and still get good results?  I am trying very hard to leave my hair alone so I thought I would go back to washing and rollersetting once a week (even though I will probably fail this challenge).  Do you think that once a week is enough?  Should I up it to 2x a week?
> 
> It seems that most people are using it everyday or at least several times per week.




I would say that you would need to use it at least twice a week. You don't need much, especially if you are letting it sit on your scalp so buy a separate applicator bottle at Sallys if you need too.


----------



## gymfreak336

senimoni said:


> My issues with being unable to get it off of my scalp def had to have come from my mix. I am using it straight and I haven't had any problems.  *Also I noticed using it straight there is a bit of a tingle/warmth* so I guess the past two weeks probably wasn't doing anything because I never noticed that before...oh well. I'll take starting pics for this week.
> 
> For those noticing thicker hair, I assume we are referring to the roots only, not the length no?




I get that too! I love it.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

senimoni said:


> My issues with being unable to get it off of my scalp def had to have come from my mix. I am using it straight and I haven't had any problems.  Also I noticed using it straight there is a bit of a tingle/warmth so I guess the past two weeks probably wasn't doing anything because I never noticed that before...oh well. I'll take starting pics for this week.
> 
> For those noticing thicker hair, I assume we are referring to the roots only, not the length no?



Yes, for me, only the roots.


----------



## gymfreak336

cocoaluv said:


> How long have you been in the challenge?
> 
> Are you using MT or OCT?
> 
> Does your new growth hair texture feel the same or tighter/looser?



I have both actually. I am almost out of the ovation cell therapy but I still use the shampoo. The shampoo is fabolous! I also love the cream rinse. Its a fantastic moisture treatment. Right now, I am mostly using megatek but it really just depends on what bottle is near me at the time. 

My newgrowth feels more defined. THe curl pattern is a little looser but the hair is super thick. That is why I first I was thinking that my hair really hadn't grown. The curl separation was fooling me. Once I stretched the curls out, I could start to see that it had grown a whole lot but it was just different. It is also very strong and has a nice natural sheen to it. This is after about 1 1/2 months of consistent use. I can't wait to see what happens over the next 4 months if I keep using it on a regular basis.


----------



## cocoaluv

gymfreak336 said:


> I have both actually. I am almost out of the ovation cell therapy but I still use the shampoo. The shampoo is fabolous! I also love the cream rinse. Its a fantastic moisture treatment. Right now, I am mostly using megatek but it really just depends on what bottle is near me at the time.
> 
> My newgrowth feels more defined. THe curl pattern is a little looser but the hair is super thick. That is why I first I was thinking that my hair really hadn't grown. The curl separation was fooling me. Once I stretched the curls out, I could start to see that it had grown a whole lot but it was just different. It is also very strong and has a nice natural sheen to it. This is after about 1 1/2 months of consistent use. I can't wait to see what happens over the next 4 months if I keep using it on a regular basis.


Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## gymfreak336

cocoaluv said:


> Thanks for answering my questions



No problem. We are all in it to win it


----------



## Platinum

I'm suprised to see that this thread is no longer a sticky . Subscribing...


----------



## senimoni

I THOUGHT this was a sticky before...what happened....


----------



## SelfStyled

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Ladies, just checking in. I am seeing GREAT progress.
> 
> My hair texture has changed....*my curl pattern is more defined,* its thicker, the strands feel stronger and very smooth
> 
> My hair is growing faster. I even had some family friends who know my hair obsession and have no problem talking with me about it check my scalp and they were amazed. Everyone is noticing a difference.
> 
> Lately, I have been using it a little differently.
> 
> I have been applying it to my dry scalp, massaging it in, coating the rest of my hair with some moisturizing conditioner and covering the whole thing with a plastic cap. Then I let that sit for 30 minutes to an hour and rinse out, shampoo, and do a quick condition in the shower. I wet bun or rollerset and go about my business. This has been working well for me.


 
ITA!.  My NG, comes in like spirals now, it is the strangest thing.  My airdried hair when I use the scarf method has the prettiest waves.

BTW, I used Color Showers and my hair is jet black.  I love it! And what was that you said? If I go black, you would too?  Well I did, so you know what that means....."pony" up!


----------



## caribgirl

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



WHOA!!!! Awesome awesome progress!!!!
You have already joined and are reaping results !!!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

HELLO! 

Loooong time lurker of this thread and undercover follower (stalker?) of sareca's fotki. I just got my MT today. I had to drive to Hornby, Ontario (yes, I'm Canadian) to find it. Boy were those equestrian folks stunned when I showed up asking for Eqyss products. The girl looked at me wierd as my eyes got BIG  at the amount of Eqyss products they had in the store. I was on a Mega-Tek mission today though, so now that I know that they have Premier, Micro-Tek, Avocado Mist and even Survivor; I'll be in there next week! 

*DSD please officially add me to the challenge!* I'm going to clarify, moisture DC blow dry (just for a length check and pics) and apply my MT tomorrow. Oooh I can't wait, maybe I'll just start my wash/DC now...


----------



## caribgirl

senimoni said:


> My issues with being unable to get it off of my scalp def had to have come from my mix. I am using it straight and I haven't had any problems.  Also I noticed using it straight there is a bit of a tingle/warmth so I guess the past two weeks probably wasn't doing anything because I never noticed that before...oh well. I'll take starting pics for this week.
> 
> * For those noticing thicker hair, I assume we are referring to the roots only, not the length no?*



I noticed that my roots have gotten thicker and that my hair strands are also thicker and stronger as well. I naturally have very fine hair.


----------



## caribgirl

jayjaycurlz said:


> HELLO!
> 
> Loooong time lurker of this thread and undercover follower (stalker?) of sareca's fotki. I just got my MT today. I had to drive to Hornby, Ontario (yes, I'm Canadian) to find it. Boy were those equestrian folks stunned when I showed up asking for Eqyss products. The girl looked at me wierd as my eyes got BIG  at the amount of Eqyss products they had in the store. I was on a Mega-Tek mission today though, so now that I know that they have Premier, Micro-Tek, Avocado Mist and even Survivor; I'll be in there next week!
> 
> *DSD please officially add me to the challenge!* I'm going to clarify, moisture DC blow dry (just for a length check and pics) and apply my MT tomorrow. Oooh I can't wait, maybe I'll just start my wash/DC now...




Welcome aboard Jay!!! I'm sure that the clerks were wondering why you were so excited over those particular horsey products . Can't wait to see your progress!!!


----------



## Shimmie

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> So, in your opinion, what is the LEAST amount of frequency I could apply this and still get good results?  I am trying very hard to leave my hair alone so I thought I would go back to washing and rollersetting once a week (even though I will probably fail this challenge).  Do you think that once a week is enough?  Should I up it to 2x a week?
> 
> It seems that most people are using it everyday or at least several times per week.


  ShiShiPooPoo,  you will still see results using this only once a week.  I've been using OCT since February and with my full schedule, there were MANY times, when I could only do this once a week, as it was the only free time that I had.  I still saw wonderful results.   

I used to think that less manipulation would step up my hair growth, but I've learned that it all depends on what the manipulation is comprised of.   If you are manipulating your hair with a growth and health producing product such as Mega Tek or OCT, then it's worth it.   

Leaving my hair alone didn't always produce great results for me.  Actually, I shedded more hair (I know.....hair shedding builds up when we aren't actively  in our hair each day... ).

What I'm trying to say is that if you decide to use these products more often, you won't be at a loss.  You'll be just fine.  

Don't forget to get your garlic supplements and products.  It's gets the shedding in check...... Okay?  

Happy Healthy Hair Growth to you angel. ...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

That is what I do too.




JustKiya said:


> I've used it once on the length of my hair, as a protein treatment. *That is (in my mind) the only times you should use MT on the length of your hair, when you intentionally know that your hair needs a protein treatment. *Otherwise, no.


----------



## Shimmie

jayjaycurlz said:


> HELLO!
> 
> Loooong time lurker of this thread and undercover follower (stalker?) of sareca's fotki. I just got my MT today. I had to drive to Hornby, Ontario (yes, I'm Canadian) to find it. Boy were those equestrian folks stunned when I showed up asking for Eqyss products. The girl looked at me wierd as my eyes got BIG  at the amount of Eqyss products they had in the store. I was on a Mega-Tek mission today though, so now that I know that they have Premier, Micro-Tek, Avocado Mist and even Survivor; I'll be in there next week!
> 
> *DSD please officially add me to the challenge!* I'm going to clarify, moisture DC blow dry (just for a length check and pics) and apply my MT tomorrow. Oooh I can't wait, maybe I'll just start my wash/DC now...


:welcome;  JayJaycurlz  

Congratulations on finding an entire store with Eqyss products   I think I would have 'fainted' with joy!  Gee whiz.....no waiting...no shipping...just go and bring it on home.  

Thanks for sharing this and for joining with us.  I wish you Healthy Happy Hair Growth...


----------



## girlyprincess23

where are those MT mixes posted? I think i'm going to switch!!! It's cheaper and makes your hair thicker...i'm going to have to go for that!!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

jayjaycurlz said:


> HELLO!
> 
> Loooong time lurker of this thread and undercover follower (stalker?) of sareca's fotki. I just got my MT today. I had to drive to Hornby, Ontario (yes, I'm Canadian) to find it. Boy were those equestrian folks stunned when I showed up asking for Eqyss products. The girl looked at me wierd as my eyes got BIG  at the amount of Eqyss products they had in the store. I was on a Mega-Tek mission today though, so now that I know that they have Premier, Micro-Tek, Avocado Mist and even Survivor; I'll be in there next week!
> 
> *DSD please officially add me to the challenge!* I'm going to clarify, moisture DC blow dry (just for a length check and pics) and apply my MT tomorrow. Oooh I can't wait, maybe I'll just start my wash/DC now...



How far is the drive and how much did you pay?  B/c I just moved to Toronto from NY and I couldn't find any locally.  So I called Eqyss directly and I paid 43 bucks for the 16 oz bottle inc. shipping and tax.  Everywhere else that I called in Ontario was selling it for 40 bucks pretax.  If you paid more than that, PM me and I can give you my lady's info. and save you a trip next time.

I'm in the challenge, too ladies.  Will keep you updated with my progress and hopefully I'll have some nice progress by the time I relax in 7 weeks.  Should get my bottle sometime next week.  I'm excited.


----------



## Aggie

Yikes!!! My hair is thicckkkkkk tonight. I just DC'ed today and I almost couldn't get my comb through my 4 and a half weeks post relaxed hair. What so strange is that just last week, I could still get my comb pretty easily through my hair but tonight.......trouble in the camp my sistas. But I like it. It looks good on my fine-haired head. 

**praying** Oh Lord, please don't let me trim my hair, please don't let me trim my hair Lord. I'm so tempted to right now but when I think of and see hair growth progress like rhaps and Nice & Wavy and a few others, I know I want to be right up there with ya'll with my own progress. So I have to come in here and look at your pretty heads of hair often to avoid getting my hair trimmed. So keep posting ladies.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Shimmie said:


> ShiShiPooPoo, you will still see results using this only once a week. I've been using OCT since February and with my full schedule, there were MANY times, when I could only do this once a week, as it was the only free time that I had. I still saw wonderful results.
> 
> I used to think that less manipulation would step up my hair growth, but I've learned that it all depends on what the manipulation is comprised of. If you are manipulating your hair with a growth and health producing product such as Mega Tek or OCT, then it's worth it.
> 
> Leaving my hair alone didn't always produce great results for me. Actually, I shedded more hair (I know.....hair shedding builds up when we aren't actively in our hair each day... ).
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that if you decide to use these products more often, you won't be at a loss. You'll be just fine.
> 
> Don't forget to get your garlic supplements and products. It's gets the shedding in check...... Okay?
> 
> Happy Healthy Hair Growth to you angel. ...


 

Thank you Shimmie!  Thanks for taking the time and your words of encouragement!


----------



## Aggie

girlyprincess23 said:


> where are those MT mixes posted? I think i'm going to switch!!! It's cheaper and makes your hair thicker...i'm going to have to go for that!!


 
What's the matter gp23, you're not getting great results from OCT anymore? Why not do what Nice & Wavy is doing. She uses OCT alternated with MT, ie, she uses OCT one day then the next day she uses MT and then back to OCT, etc.  Try that and see what happens.


----------



## lilsparkle825

senimoni said:


> My issues with being unable to get it off of my scalp def had to have come from my mix. I am using it straight and I haven't had any problems. Also I noticed using it straight there is a bit of a tingle/warmth so I guess the past two weeks probably wasn't doing anything because I never noticed that before...oh well. I'll take starting pics for this week.


this is one of my reservations about mixing...i want to feel the tingle! i still think that cutting it with oil will be less time consuming...since i wont have to oil my scalp first if i combine them in an applicator bottle. what was your mix and ratio?

shimmie...i am giving the garlic supps some thought and i noticed that not everyone sheds, right? what if i dont need them? should i take them just to be on the safe side or what? i dont like taking too many pills...i take two h/s/n tablets a day and a flaxseed oil caplet, but if it helps me err on the side of caution i will do it. i hope i didnt just answer my own question.


----------



## JustKiya

Platinum said:


> I'm suprised to see that this thread is no longer a sticky . Subscribing...





senimoni said:


> I THOUGHT this was a sticky before...what happened....



There were people complaining about the number of stickies, so they dropped a bunch of them off.......including us. erplexed 



senimoni said:


> My issues with being unable to get it off of my scalp def had to have come from my mix. I am using it straight and I haven't had any problems.  Also I noticed using it straight there is a bit of a tingle/warmth so I guess the past two weeks probably wasn't doing anything because I never noticed that before...oh well. I'll take starting pics for this week.
> *For those noticing thicker hair, I assume we are referring to the roots only, not the length no?*



I'm seeing it thicker all the way through - or - you know how your ends can start looking thin if the roots are thick? My ends don't - and while I can't definitively say that my whole head has gotten thicker, I know my roots have.... if that made any sense? 



girlyprincess23 said:


> where are those MT mixes posted? I think i'm going to switch!!! It's cheaper and makes your hair thicker...i'm going to have to go for that!!



Here's a thread with mixes in it, and some of the mixes are posted in the third or so post of this thread, too....


----------



## lilsparkle825

JustKiya said:


> There were people complaining about the number of stickies, so they dropped a bunch of them off.......including us. erplexed
> 
> Here's a thread with mixes in it, and some of the mixes are posted in the third or so post of this thread, too....


this was a sticky that was constantly being used though...dfkhjdrsernerihj it all

i saw your post in there! could i use glycerin instead of honeyquat maybe? i just bought glycerin and AV juice this weekend and i am experimenting with them.


----------



## JustKiya

lilsparkle825 said:


> this was a sticky that was constantly being used though...dfkhjdrsernerihj it all
> 
> i saw your post in there! could i use glycerin instead of honeyquat maybe? i just bought glycerin and AV juice this weekend and i am experimenting with them.



Yeah, I know. *sigh* Hopefully everyone is subbed to the thread now. 

And, if you want to sub, but don't want to get alerts when the thread is updating (I'm sure we might blow up a inbox or two), go to Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread. Click that, then in the next screen, select 'No Email Notification'. That's the easiest way to keep track of the thread, I guess. 

Hrm. I don't see why you couldn't use glycerin - they are both humectants. Does your glycerin have to be refrigerated? If so, I don't think I would use it - unless you were okay with refrigerating the MT mix too - that's the only risk I can think of........ 

Has anyone else tried glycerin? Good/bad/indifferent?


----------



## lilsparkle825

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, I know. *sigh* Hopefully everyone is subbed to the thread now.
> 
> And, if you want to sub, but don't want to get alerts when the thread is updating (I'm sure we might blow up a inbox or two), go to Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread. Click that, then in the next screen, select 'No Email Notification'. That's the easiest way to keep track of the thread, I guess.
> 
> Hrm. I don't see why you couldn't use glycerin - they are both humectants. Does your glycerin have to be refrigerated? If so, I don't think I would use it - unless you were okay with refrigerating the MT mix too - that's the only risk I can think of........
> 
> Has anyone else tried glycerin? Good/bad/indifferent?


there is no way i could keep up with thread updates. NO WAY. lol

it doesnt have to be refrigerated, it's the cheapo walmart kind cause i cant find glycerin locally and i wanted it before the MT gets here mondayish. i saw your answer in the other thread as well as far as your oil mixture, thank you.

*to all the pros, can i get advice on my proposed regimen? *i have kinky twists in now so i wont be cowashing every day like i was before i was twisted up; i will mix my MT in an applicator bottle with either EVOO or castor oil, cant decide, and continue to moisturize my twists with glycerin + AV juice. i'll use this every night, with a weekly shampoo. i am still working on how to DC in these things - i may just use lustrasilk cholesterol since it is thinner than my kenra mc and throw that in before the shampoo.

:creatures

ETA: well i just read through the whole post again looking at the regimens of people with braids and twists...girlyprincess actually made the suggestion to spray the roots and twists/braids with whatever concoction you have, then apply the growth aid. since i moisturize everyday and plan on megatekkin every day this could work! she uses OCT (right?) but i think that could work...then i could get the full effect of the MT since i fear diluting it too much. i got some stuff to think about obviously.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

lilsparkle825 said:


> there is no way i could keep up with thread updates. NO WAY. lol
> 
> it doesnt have to be refrigerated, it's the cheapo walmart kind cause i cant find glycerin locally and i wanted it before the MT gets here mondayish. i saw your answer in the other thread as well as far as your oil mixture, thank you.
> 
> *to all the pros, can i get advice on my proposed regimen? *i have kinky twists in now so i wont be cowashing every day like i was before i was twisted up; i will mix my MT in an applicator bottle with either EVOO or castor oil, cant decide, and continue to moisturize my twists with glycerin + AV juice. i'll use this every night, with a weekly shampoo. i am still working on how to DC in these things - i may just use lustrasilk cholesterol since it is thinner than my kenra mc and throw that in before the shampoo.
> 
> :creatures


 
That sounds good to me.  I don't CW everyday either and I make sure that I moisterize daily.  I think my hair is in its best condition ever

If a regular DC is too thick for you, use a thinner conditioner and sit under heat for 15/20 minutes...that should do the trick. Or mix the conditioner with your shampoo, (with less shampoo that is)..that should work too!


----------



## MoeB424

JustKiya said:


> Neither will make your hair fall out.
> 
> Ovation Cell Therapy is marketed for humans, Mega-Tek is marketed for horses, OCT has a few more ingredients in it that leaves your hair feeling lovely.
> 
> The shedding question was nicely covered here and the pictures are here and as far as amounts, and regimens, a good review of what most of us are doing is here.



Wow thanks for all the links!

I'm definitely doing MTmuch cheaper


----------



## PuffyBrown

JK I don't understand, maybe I am missing something. What were they complaining about?



JustKiya said:


> Yeah, I know. *sigh* Hopefully everyone is subbed to the thread now.
> 
> And, if you want to sub, but don't want to get alerts when the thread is updating (I'm sure we might blow up a inbox or two), go to Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread. Click that, then in the next screen, select 'No Email Notification'. That's the easiest way to keep track of the thread, I guess.
> 
> Hrm. I don't see why you couldn't use glycerin - they are both humectants. Does your glycerin have to be refrigerated? If so, I don't think I would use it - unless you were okay with refrigerating the MT mix too - that's the only risk I can think of........
> 
> Has anyone else tried glycerin? Good/bad/indifferent?


----------



## metro_qt

Hey!
where is hornby?
and have you tried Pickering? They have alot of stables there.. That's where I originally bought my MTG.

I ordered my megatek online, but to save shipping, i'd like to buy locally.
Sooooo... is Hornby far?




jayjaycurlz said:


> HELLO!
> 
> Loooong time lurker of this thread and undercover follower (stalker?) of sareca's fotki. I just got my MT today. I had to drive to Hornby, Ontario (yes, I'm Canadian) to find it. Boy were those equestrian folks stunned when I showed up asking for Eqyss products. The girl looked at me wierd as my eyes got BIG  at the amount of Eqyss products they had in the store. I was on a Mega-Tek mission today though, so now that I know that they have Premier, Micro-Tek, Avocado Mist and even Survivor; I'll be in there next week!
> 
> *DSD please officially add me to the challenge!* I'm going to clarify, moisture DC blow dry (just for a length check and pics) and apply my MT tomorrow. Oooh I can't wait, maybe I'll just start my wash/DC now...


----------



## sweetgal

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> How far is the drive and how much did you pay? B/c I just moved to Toronto from NY and I couldn't find any locally. So I called Eqyss directly and I paid 43 bucks for the 16 oz bottle inc. shipping and tax. Everywhere else that I called in Ontario was selling it for 40 bucks pretax. If you paid more than that, PM me and I can give you my lady's info. and save you a trip next time.
> 
> I'm in the challenge, too ladies. Will keep you updated with my progress and hopefully I'll have some nice progress by the time I relax in 7 weeks. Should get my bottle sometime next week. I'm excited.


 

I live in the Toroto area.  I have not yet received my order however it should be any day now.  Good prices, good customer service, and he ships by the post office so you dont have to pay ups or fed x http://www.hopesbraids.com/

Also for the ladies using the Ovations, has anyone used the cream rinse as a deep conditioner?  If so what were your results..I would like to try this.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

sweetgal said:


> I live in the Toroto area.  I have not yet received my order however it should be any day now.  Good prices, good customer service, and he ships by the post office so you dont have to pay ups or fed x http://www.hopesbraids.com/
> 
> Also for the ladies using the Ovations, has anyone used the cream rinse as a deep conditioner?  If so what were your results..I would like to try this.



Oh thanks so much!!!  I will def. check this out for next time.  (I'm actually going to add this info to my "where to buy in Toronto" thread.) Is it cheaper than 43 bucks?


----------



## JustKiya

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> JK I don't understand, maybe I am missing something. What were they complaining about?



The number of stickies. There were like 13 up there or something, and people didn't like having to scroll past them to get to the threads.


----------



## sweetgal

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Oh thanks so much!!! I will def. check this out for next time. (I'm actually going to add this info to my "where to buy in Toronto" thread.) Is it cheaper than 43 bucks?


 

Absoultely, I paid $27.00 for the Meka Tek cell rebuikder including the shipping, I paid through pay pal. One of the nice ladies on here recommended it.  The owner Bobbi advised me that the cost of shipping will be increasing soon.  Currently he only charges $4 for shipping, which is amazing.  I will likely have to pay another $5 bucks to pick up from the postal office, however still much cheaper than the almost $55.00 I paid for Ovation to ship their product .

I paid the company $25.00 to ship, and had to pay the ups or fed x man  (cant rember which compnay) another $25.00 at the door ...I was pissed, but I already paid $120.00 for it to get here!  So was stuck, I even sent an email to Ovation about the extra pricing (asking if they could deduct $20.00 next time because of my extra charges, and they basicall said no)

 it's a struggle, living in Canada, the  products are near impossible to find, or when you find them they are soo  expensive .  When I was searching onling, I was only able to find the coat rebuilder and not the cell rebuilder, and the cell rebuilder is what most of the ladies use on here, and you get more bang for you buck!


----------



## senimoni

lilsparkle825 said:


> this is one of my reservations about mixing...i want to feel the tingle! i still think that cutting it with oil will be less time consuming...since i wont have to oil my scalp first if i combine them in an applicator bottle. what was your mix and ratio?



Yeah no more mixing for me, if anything I'll go back over with oil every other time.



JustKiya said:


> There were people complaining about the number of stickies, so they dropped a bunch of them off.......including us. erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thread with mixes in it, and some of the mixes are posted in the third or so post of this thread, too....





JustKiya said:


> The number of stickies. There were like 13 up there or something, and people didn't like having to scroll past them to get to the threads.


That sucks, I understand the frustration though, to me the problem is that the stickies carry forward to subsequent pages....it should only be on the first page.  I wish there was a rule, maybe the 5 most active threads were automatically stickied and no more that way the mods wouldn't have to sticky and un sticky when threads increase/decrease in popularity...but given the fact that we don't even have a functioning search feature....thats wishful thinking


----------



## PuffyBrown

senimoni said:


> Yeah no more mixing for me, if anything I'll go back over with oil every other time.
> 
> 
> Either that or let us customize our own pages under UserCp and give us the option to select our own stickies. that would be so awesome. I personally find those folders useless.
> 
> That sucks, I understand the frustration though, to me the problem is that the stickies carry forward to subsequent pages....it should only be on the first page. I wish there was a rule, *maybe the 5 most active threads* were automatically stickied and no more that way the mods wouldn't have to sticky and un sticky when threads increase/decrease in popularity...but given the fact that we don't even have a functioning search feature....thats wishful thinking


 
Great idea!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

sweetgal said:


> Absoultely, I paid $27.00 for the Meka Tek cell rebuikder including the shipping, I paid through pay pal. One of the nice ladies on here recommended it.  The owner Bobbi advised me that the cost of shipping will be increasing soon.  Currently he only charges $4 for shipping, which is amazing.  I will likely have to pay another $5 bucks to pick up from the postal office, however still much cheaper than the almost $55.00 I paid for Ovation to ship their product .
> 
> I paid the company $25.00 to ship, and had to pay the ups or fed x man  (cant rember which compnay) another $25.00 at the door ...I was pissed, but I already paid $120.00 for it to get here!  So was stuck, I even sent an email to Ovation about the extra pricing (asking if they could deduct $20.00 next time because of my extra charges, and they basicall said no)
> 
> it's a struggle, living in Canada, the  products are near impossible to find, or when you find them they are soo  expensive .  When I was searching onling, I was only able to find the coat rebuilder and not the cell rebuilder, and the cell rebuilder is what most of the ladies use on here, and you get more bang for you buck!



OMIGOSH!!   I should order another bottle now.  I did post in the last challenge for any Toronto ladies to see where you guys got it, but it got lost in the sea of other posts.  OMG!  That's amazing.  You didn't have to pay customs charges (or is that what you meant another five dollars to pick it up?)  I'm soooo mad I paid 20 dollars more for mine.  I thought I was getting a deal!  Darnit.  

I know Canada is a struggle and it's extra hard for me, b/c I just moved here from New York -- where I lived my whole life and never had any trouble buying anything.  So upset about this!!  

Omigish .. I am def. posting this in my Toronto thread.


----------



## sweetgal

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> OMIGOSH!! I should order another bottle now. I did post in the last challenge for any Toronto ladies to see where you guys got it, but it got lost in the sea of other posts. OMG! That's amazing. You didn't have to pay customs charges (or is that what you meant another five dollars to pick it up?) I'm soooo mad I paid 20 dollars more for mine. I thought I was getting a deal! Darnit.
> 
> I know Canada is a struggle and it's extra hard for me, b/c I just moved here from New York -- where I lived my whole life and never had any trouble buying anything. So upset about this!!
> 
> Omigish .. I am def. posting this in my Toronto thread.


 

Welcome to Toronto Canada girl!  The market is not as great for hair products like New York and all the other States, However, there are some T dot ladies here to help!  I will help in anyway I can.  You can pm me anytimes because sometimes post get lost through the suffle. 

You may only need to pay an additional $5 to pick up from the post office, sometimes you dont have to pay anything!  You dont have to pay the heavy taxes because it's through the post office and the custom people dont bother with taxing....at least not in my experience when it's shipped through the post office. 

I asked the Ovation peeps to send it through the post office, however they said that they are not able to accomdate my request, so anyway I ended up paying twice for shipping!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

sweetgal said:


> Welcome to Toronto Canada girl!  The market is not as great for hair products like New York and all the other States, However, there are some T dot ladies here to help!  I will help in anyway I can.  You can pm me anytimes because sometimes post get lost through the suffle.
> 
> You may only need to pay an additional $5 to pick up from the post office, sometimes you dont have to pay anything!  You dont have to pay the heavy taxes because it's through the post office and the custom people dont bother with taxing....at least not in my experience when it's shipped through the post office.
> 
> I asked the Ovation peeps to send it through the post office, however they said that they are not able to accomdate my request, so anyway I ended up paying twice for shipping!




Oh -- that's awful re: Ovation.  I wonder if we can find it here locally.  I;ll be on the lookout.  But, thanks about that other site.  The shipping would have to go up to $15 for that site to not be worth it.    Thanks and I may be PM-ing you in the future if I have Toronto questions.


----------



## gymfreak336

SelfStyled said:


> ITA!.  My NG, comes in like spirals now, it is the strangest thing.  My airdried hair when I use the scarf method has the prettiest waves.
> 
> BTW, I used Color Showers and my hair is jet black.  I love it! And what was that you said? If I go black, you would too?  Well I did, so you know what that means....."pony" up!



 I guess that means I gotta go do the do...I'll pick up my rinse tomorrow.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Question:

Which Eqyss products are equivalent to the Ovation system?

If I do the Premier poo, MT, and Premier Cream Rinse am I good?

*trying to save money*


----------



## january noir

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Question:
> 
> Which Eqyss products are equivalent to the Ovation system?
> 
> If I do the Premier poo, MT, and Premier Cream Rinse am I good?
> 
> *trying to save money*


 
I believe so!  

I don't really like the smell of the Premier Creme Rinse; too perfumey or something. erplexed


----------



## JustKiya

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Question:
> 
> Which Eqyss products are equivalent to the Ovation system?
> 
> If I do the Premier poo, MT, and Premier Cream Rinse am I good?
> 
> *trying to save money*



Yup, that's the line-up. 



january noir said:


> I believe so!
> 
> I don't really like the smell of the Premier Creme Rinse; too perfumey or something. erplexed



I'm with you there - it smells like baby powder.  It's the only downside of the stuff.


----------



## KnottyGurl

I mix the Creme Rinse Conditioner with Suave Humectrant Conditioner. I'm able to stretch it and get the same results. This should also help with the smell. If not, add some essential oils to it.



JustKiya said:


> Yup, that's the line-up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you there - it smells like baby powder.  It's the only downside of the stuff.


----------



## sweetgal

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Oh -- that's awful re: Ovation. I wonder if we can find it here locally. I;ll be on the lookout. But, thanks about that other site. The shipping would have to go up to $15 for that site to not be worth it.  Thanks and I may be PM-ing you in the future if I have Toronto questions.


 

I think Ovation can only be bought through the Company directly.
I have the entire system, however was not a consistent as I wanted to be. My hair does not like the the cell therapy on the hair, only the scalp, it makes my hair strange!  It's okay after a relaxer, however not if i have any new growth.

I'm planning buying another bottle of the Mega Tek-want to take advantage of the shipping. once I try the product and determine, I do like it, plus I want to give the product a chance to work before spending more money
PM me anytime, I will try to assist you in anways possible.


----------



## LadyJ76

Hey Ladies,

I'm not officially in the challenge but I have been using Ovation and now Megatek for about 6 weeks now.  I started the Megatek after a fresh relaxer which was two weeks ago yesterday.  I can't believe that I already have new growth!. I mean, I believed everybody's testimonials, but when it actually worked for me....amazing!

Anyway  I ordered from easypetstore.com which I believe is the same as HorseLoverZ.com.  I got an email today for $10 of any $20 dollar purchase or more. For anyone interested here is the email I recieved.

Http://www.HorseLoverZ.com
$10 off any order of $20 or more!
Unadvertised Offer!
Ends Monday 
7/14/2008 at 11:59 PM EST

Not only are you getting a super collection of over 60,000 products and 250 Brand Names but... 
$10 FREE on your order of $20 or more!
Just enter Coupon Code:
*44-67-89-10-32*
When you Checkout!

Hope this helps and Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Thanks, LadyJ, I just got the same notice.  However, I just joined the buy nothing for July challenge right before this email came.  My feelings about it are very mixed right now

I will be strong.




LadyJ76 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm not officially in the challenge but I have been using Ovation and now Megatek for about 6 weeks now. I started the Megatek after a fresh relaxer which was two weeks ago yesterday. I can't believe that I already have new growth!. I mean, I believed everybody's testimonials, but when it actually worked for me....amazing!
> 
> Anyway I ordered from easypetstore.com which I believe is the same as HorseLoverZ.com. I got an email today for $10 of any $20 dollar purchase or more. For anyone interested here is the email I recieved.
> 
> Http://www.HorseLoverZ.com
> $10 off any order of $20 or more!
> 
> 
> Unadvertised Offer!
> Ends Monday
> 7/14/2008 at 11:59 PM EST
> 
> Not only are you getting a super collection of over 60,000 products and 250 Brand Names but...
> $10 FREE on your order of $20 or more!
> Just enter Coupon Code:
> *44-67-89-10-32*
> When you Checkout!
> 
> Hope this helps and Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh my lordy, what are them folks going to say when they see all their Eqyss products leaving the store 

Thank you for spreading the love  

 




LadyJ76 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm not officially in the challenge but I have been using Ovation and now Megatek for about 6 weeks now. I started the Megatek after a fresh relaxer which was two weeks ago yesterday. I can't believe that I already have new growth!. I mean, I believed everybody's testimonials, but when it actually worked for me....amazing!
> 
> Anyway I ordered from easypetstore.com which I believe is the same as HorseLoverZ.com. I got an email today for $10 of any $20 dollar purchase or more. For anyone interested here is the email I recieved.
> 
> Http://www.HorseLoverZ.com
> $10 off any order of $20 or more!
> Unadvertised Offer!
> Ends Monday
> 7/14/2008 at 11:59 PM EST
> 
> Not only are you getting a super collection of over 60,000 products and 250 Brand Names but...
> $10 FREE on your order of $20 or more!
> Just enter Coupon Code:
> *44-67-89-10-32*
> When you Checkout!
> 
> Hope this helps and Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## KnottyGurl

*Jesus, hol' me back!*

What to do, what to do!
Don't Buy!  Buy!



LadyJ76 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm not officially in the challenge but I have been using Ovation and now Megatek for about 6 weeks now.  I started the Megatek after a fresh relaxer which was two weeks ago yesterday.  I can't believe that I already have new growth!. I mean, I believed everybody's testimonials, but when it actually worked for me....amazing!
> 
> Anyway  I ordered from easypetstore.com which I believe is the same as HorseLoverZ.com.  I got an email today for $10 of any $20 dollar purchase or more. For anyone interested here is the email I recieved.
> 
> Http://www.HorseLoverZ.com
> $10 off any order of $20 or more!
> Unadvertised Offer!
> Ends Monday
> 7/14/2008 at 11:59 PM EST
> 
> Not only are you getting a super collection of over 60,000 products and 250 Brand Names but...
> $10 FREE on your order of $20 or more!
> Just enter Coupon Code:
> *44-67-89-10-32*
> When you Checkout!
> 
> Hope this helps and Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## EbonyEyes

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, here are my pics. The second, third, and 5th pic were taken June 14 before MT  & the first and 4th pics were today - 1 1/2 wks post MT . I tried to show both right & left sides & front,  pre & post but could only upload 5 pics.
> 
> OK, I did it - the burden is lifted. Now, what do I need to do to officially join? (I guess I just need to go back & read the first post. LOL)



rhapsdyblu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is absolutely OUTSTANDING growth!

**Me clapping my hands for you!**


----------



## napgurl

I hope it's not too late for me to join the challenge.  I ordered MT on Thursday for easypetstore.com so I hope it will arrive sometime next week.  In the meantime, I will get all the ingredients for doctoring up my MT mixture.  

This is one of the most supportive and fun challenges LHCF has had in a while.  I'm so glad to hang with you ladies. 

I'm going to start on the garlic pills tomorrow -- I'll look and see if I can find some in Walmart or CVS.


----------



## Aggie

GeechyGurl said:


> *Jesus, hol' me back!*
> 
> What to do, what to do!
> Don't Buy!  Buy!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

GeechyGurl said:


> *Jesus, hol' me back!*
> 
> What to do, what to do!
> Don't Buy!  Buy!


 

Oh noooooooo!

Do they have any cream rinse left?  J/K!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnottyGurl

*OH NO YOU DIDN'! *as I place another massive order online* *

*Say goodbye to the best conditioner you'll NEVER have!* 



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Oh noooooooo!
> 
> Do they have any cream rinse left?  J/K!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

GeechyGurl said:


> OH NO YOU DIDN'! *as I place another online order* Say goodbye to the best conditioner you never had


 

We're gonna be like this over that cream rinse!


----------



## KnottyGurl

I'll be happy to sell you a bottle for the low, low price of *$50* + shipping and handling...



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> We're gonna be like this over that cream rinse!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

GeechyGurl said:


> I'll be happy to sell you a bottle for the low, low price of *$50* + shipping and handling...


 

I'm going to go on to Horseytown tomorrow and it BET NOT be no set up eitha!  I better not get there and it be a golf course or something...and they *better* not say "Some woman came in here right before you and bought up all the Eqyss we carried."

Guard the conditioner with all you have in you!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnottyGurl

OMG! I......CAN'T......BREEVE!          



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I'm going to go on to Horseytown tomorrow and it BET NOT be no set up eitha!  I better not get there and it be a golf course or something...and they *better* not say "Some woman came in here right before you and bought up all the Eqyss we carried."
> 
> Guard the conditioner with all you have in you!!!!!!!!


----------



## shorthairdiva09

yes i am finally here! I have been reading this thread for about a month now and i have my mega-tek and i am just flabbergasted at the amount of new growth you ladies are receiving! I am OFFICIALLY adding myself to the thread (i remember when i first got here didnt know about the subscription and i tried to post and felt ) but i am glad to be here, nice to meet all of you and sorry this is my first post i will def go and introduce myself! 

Happy MTking


----------



## EMJazzy

GeechyGurl said:


> *Jesus, hol' me back!*
> 
> What to do, what to do!
> Don't Buy!  Buy!


----------



## Senegalese

Rhapsdyblu congratulations, seeing your pics gave me hope, my hairline is practically bald, I started using OCT june 30th, I am feeling the NG but my edges are slower. I just ordered MT cuz it looks like it works better.


----------



## cocoaluv

How many days did it take you guys to receive your MT from the pet store website? I ordered mine on friday.


----------



## prettykinks

I think I am going crazy! I can't keep my hands offmy scalp looking for growth LOL I just put in some box braids using my own hair and all day I am feeling my head and massaging my scalp telling my hair to grow. I'm starting to get impatient after seeing everyone else's growth. I can't wait to post my own pic one day.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

prettykinks said:


> I think I am going crazy! I can't keep my hands offmy scalp looking for growth LOL I just put in some box braids using my own hair and all day I am feeling my head and massaging my scalp telling my hair to grow. I'm starting to get impatient after seeing everyone else's growth. I can't wait to post my own pic one day.


 
Girl, you *WILL *see growth and you even moreso won't be able to keep your hands out of your hair.  I think I am looking every 30 minutes.  I NEED help.  I am seriously obsessing.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

GeechyGurl said:


> *Jesus, hol' me back!*
> 
> What to do, what to do!
> Don't Buy!  Buy!


 
Dang, it. Why did I join that dumb don't buy anything in July challenge? Oh, yea, I got some creme rinse coming - but still I *need *to use that coupon. 

::whispering::   "Jesus hold me back, too"


----------



## trinidarkie1

Hello Ladies,
I've just come back from a hair hiatus. With bad health and horrible hair care, I'm ready to get myself together with this hair care.

I've tried reading, but with my attention span of a fly, I really can't read through 100 plus pages, and the 11 here is kinda lil mumbo jumbo to me as well.

Would someone please explain to me here or via PM the hype of the Ovation Cell and Mega Tek products please?

Right now I am going into week 14 since my last relaxer and I don't plan on relaxing for a total of 18 months, jump high or low!
My next investment is going to be a lacefront wig, so while I am wearing that, I'd love to know which of these treatments I should use under the wig, AND until then which of these treatments would be great to use for daily, and or weekly care.

Do you ladies Relax as well? Do you Co Wash and DC as well? I'd love to be able to join your challenge for the rest of the year.

Warm Regards ladies!


----------



## nodisrespect

cocoaluv said:


> How many days did it take you guys to receive your MT from the pet store website? I ordered mine on friday.



easypetstore is a bad site to get it from. it took mine about 10 days. they ship through usps  and even then they had somehow addressed it wrong and it took my post office an additional 2 days to get it to me. the only reason they did is because easypetstore did not provide a return address.


----------



## nodisrespect

mscolwhite said:


> I hope it's not too late for me to join the challenge.  I ordered MT on Thursday for easypetstore.com so I hope it will arrive sometime next week.  In the meantime, I will get all the ingredients for doctoring up my MT mixture.
> 
> This is one of the most supportive and fun challenges LHCF has had in a while.  I'm so glad to hang with you ladies.
> 
> I'm going to start on the garlic pills tomorrow -- I'll look and see if I can find some in Walmart or CVS.





shorthairdiva09 said:


> yes i am finally here! I have been reading this thread for about a month now and i have my mega-tek and i am just flabbergasted at the amount of new growth you ladies are receiving! I am OFFICIALLY adding myself to the thread (i remember when i first got here didnt know about the subscription and i tried to post and felt ) but i am glad to be here, nice to meet all of you and sorry this is my first post i will def go and introduce myself!
> 
> Happy MTking



You guys will tend to get ignored in this thread if you are not a "regular", so, hi!!!


----------



## caribgirl

GeechyGurl said:


> *Jesus, hol' me back!*
> 
> What to do, what to do!
> Don't Buy!  Buy!



- Too funny!!!

I need to order some more MT before the lurkers snatch the goods !


----------



## JustKiya

shorthairdiva09 said:


> yes i am finally here! I have been reading this thread for about a month now and i have my mega-tek and i am just flabbergasted at the amount of new growth you ladies are receiving! I am OFFICIALLY adding myself to the thread (i remember when i first got here didnt know about the subscription and i tried to post and felt ) but i am glad to be here, nice to meet all of you and sorry this is my first post i will def go and introduce myself!
> 
> Happy MTking



Welcome! 

I think DontSpeakDefeat is still updating the post with the list of challengers - you might want to PM her to get yourself added onto the list.



trinidarkie1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I've just come back from a hair hiatus. With bad health and horrible hair care, I'm ready to get myself together with this hair care.
> 
> I've tried reading, but with my attention span of a fly, I really can't read through 100 plus pages, and the 11 here is kinda lil mumbo jumbo to me as well.
> 
> *Would someone please explain to me here or via PM the hype of the Ovation Cell and Mega Tek products please?*
> 
> Right now I am going into week 14 since my last relaxer and I don't plan on relaxing for a total of 18 months, jump high or low!
> My next investment is going to be a lacefront wig, so while I am wearing that, I'd love to know which of these treatments I should use under the wig, AND until then which of these treatments would be great to use for daily, and or weekly care.
> 
> *Do you ladies Relax as well? Do you Co Wash and DC as well? I'd love to be able to join your challenge for the rest of the year.*
> 
> Warm Regards ladies!



It's a fabulous, easy to use, good smelling, growth aid, to put it simply. 

Some ladies are relaxed, some are natural. I think that all of us DC on a regular - it's almost required in order to keep your hair healthy, as otherwise you run the risk of over-proteining your hair. 

I'd strongly suggest that you read all the threads though, even if you take them a little bit at a time - the information contained in them is invaluable, and it's hard to condense into a single post/PM. 

Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## Shimmie

LadyJ76 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm not officially in the challenge but I have been using Ovation and now Megatek for about 6 weeks now.  I started the Megatek after a fresh relaxer which was two weeks ago yesterday.  I can't believe that I already have new growth!. I mean, I believed everybody's testimonials, but when it actually worked for me....amazing!
> 
> Anyway  I ordered from easypetstore.com which I believe is the same as HorseLoverZ.com.  I got an email today for $10 of any $20 dollar purchase or more. For anyone interested here is the email I recieved.
> 
> Http://www.HorseLoverZ.com
> $10 off any order of $20 or more!
> Unadvertised Offer!
> Ends Monday
> 7/14/2008 at 11:59 PM EST
> 
> Not only are you getting a super collection of over 60,000 products and 250 Brand Names but...
> $10 FREE on your order of $20 or more!
> Just enter Coupon Code:
> *44-67-89-10-32*
> When you Checkout!
> 
> Hope this helps and Happy Hair Growing.


LadyJ76, you are officially one of my favorite sisters here. 

I just ordered the Mega Tek from them and here's the price breakdown. 

Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder:  Cost: $25.80

*Subtotal:*  $25.80        
*Coupon saving:*  $10.00       
*Discounted subtotal:*  $15.80       
*Shipping cost:*  $10.95       
*Insurance:*  $0.00   
*Total:* *$26.75* 

I copied and pasted the information from the order confirmation page.  It may look a little awkward.  Also, I omitted the $1.25 insurance cost that they add automatically; but you have the option of taking it off.  With the insurance, the total cost is $28.00.

Although I've been using OCT since the challenge started, I've been wanting to try the Mega Tek as well.  And you our dear and precious sister made it very cost effective to do so.  

With the coupon, I only paid $0.95 for shipping.   :woohoo2:  God is so good to us....

Hugs and blessings to you and Healthy Happy Hair Growth to you.


----------



## miabee1

cocoaluv said:


> How many days did it take you guys to receive your MT from the pet store website? I ordered mine on friday.


 
I ordered mine from neeps.com, it came it 4days


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

caribgirl said:


> - Too funny!!!
> 
> I need to order some more MT before the lurkers snatch the goods !


 

I'm telling you...lurkers will snatch them too!


----------



## caribgirl

shorthairdiva09 said:


> yes i am finally here! I have been reading this thread for about a month now and i have my mega-tek and i am just flabbergasted at the amount of new growth you ladies are receiving! I am OFFICIALLY adding myself to the thread (i remember when i first got here didnt know about the subscription and i tried to post and felt ) but i am glad to be here, nice to meet all of you and sorry this is my first post i will def go and introduce myself!
> 
> Happy MTking



Welcome, SHD!! I hope that you are ready for some serious growth!


----------



## caribgirl

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I've just come back from a hair hiatus. With bad health and horrible hair care, I'm ready to get myself together with this hair care.
> 
> I've tried reading, but with my attention span of a fly, I really can't read through 100 plus pages, and the 11 here is kinda lil mumbo jumbo to me as well.
> 
> Would someone please explain to me here or via PM the hype of the Ovation Cell and Mega Tek products please?
> 
> Right now I am going into week 14 since my last relaxer and I don't plan on relaxing for a total of 18 months, jump high or low!
> My next investment is going to be a lacefront wig, so while I am wearing that, I'd love to know which of these treatments I should use under the wig, AND until then which of these treatments would be great to use for daily, and or weekly care.
> 
> Do you ladies Relax as well? Do you Co Wash and DC as well? I'd love to be able to join your challenge for the rest of the year.
> 
> Warm Regards ladies!



I pm-ed you sweetie!!!


----------



## KnottyGurl

Is it cheating if someone else *cough*hubby*cough* buys it for you? 



rhapsdyblu said:


> Dang, it. Why did I join that dumb don't buy anything in July challenge? Oh, yea, I got some creme rinse coming - but still I *need *to use that coupon.
> 
> ::whispering::   "Jesus hold me back, too"


----------



## KnottyGurl

Yeah, that's right  "lurkers"...



caribgirl said:


> - Too funny!!!
> 
> I need to order some more MT before the lurkers snatch the goods !


----------



## trinidarkie1

Thanks Carbigirl!
The link was locked up! 
I PMed back.

I just want to know what to buy. Right now I Co Wash almost every day, as the heat and the sweat intensifies I DC 2x a week without heat, because I need to wet my hair to cool down.

I use Wild Growth Oil on my scalp and I used to use MTG and I broke out, and my husband pretty much put me out of the bedroom because of the smell . So I can't use some thing else that smells like that.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

GeechyGurl said:


> Yeah, that's right  "lurkers"...


 
Here YOU go...
Yeah "lurkers".


----------



## caribgirl

trinidarkie1 said:


> Thanks Carbigirl!
> The link was locked up!
> I PMed back.
> 
> I just want to know what to buy. Right now I Co Wash almost every day, as the heat and the sweat intensifies I DC 2x a week without heat, because I need to wet my hair to cool down.
> 
> I use Wild Growth Oil on my scalp and I used to use MTG and I broke out, and my husband pretty much put me out of the bedroom because of the smell . So I can't use some thing else that smells like that.



I just pmed you back- sorry about the link. 

Basically, it is up to you whether you want to try the MT or Oct or both .

I use MT and I apply it to my scalp every day right after I apply my leave-in conditioner to my hair shaft and ends. I then seal my hair with EVOO.
I also mix my MT with EVOO. I am using CON and garlic poo at every wash (2x a week) and then follow with a moisturizing DC.
It is wise to stay away from any extra protein and make sure that you check your moisture level throughout the day as well.

I'm sure the other ladies will chime in as well .


----------



## trinidarkie1

Moisture levels? What name so?


----------



## cocoaluv

trinidarkie1 said:


> Moisture levels? What name so?


 
I know right . I read that and thought to my self "Oh lord another term for me to look up"


----------



## trinidarkie1

*funny*
Fuh real! I have no idea what u mean by checking moisture levels. 

I also have to figure out a good leave in conditioner for everyday use. I may have to get a concoction together


----------



## caribgirl

trinidarkie1 said:


> Moisture levels? *What name so? *





cocoaluv said:


> I know right . I read that and thought to my self "Oh lord another term for me to look up"





trinidarkie1 said:


> *funny*
> Fuh real! I have no idea what u mean by checking moisture levels.
> 
> I also have to figure out a good leave in conditioner for everyday use. I may have to get a concoction together



Dying at the bolded!! 
You don't have to look anything up 

I mean that you want to make sure that your hair stays moist and does not dry out.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Considering that I Co Wash almost everyday, that's not really a problem, just that I air dry most times and well at that point it's any one's guess how dry I get.

You'd mentioned Henna.. as in the dye? YOu can get that at a BSS?


----------



## caribgirl

trinidarkie1 said:


> Considering that I Co Wash almost everyday, that's not really a problem, just that I air dry most times and well at that point it's any one's guess how dry I get.
> 
> You'd mentioned Henna.. as in the dye? YOu can get that at a BSS?



Cowashing daily is great!

I wouldn't recommend getting the one at the bss- here's a link for purchasing henna:
Henna info


----------



## Aggie

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I've just come back from a hair hiatus. With bad health and horrible hair care, I'm ready to get myself together with this hair care.
> 
> I've tried reading, but with my attention span of a fly, I really can't read through 100 plus pages, and the 11 here is kinda lil mumbo jumbo to me as well.
> 
> Would someone please explain to me here or via PM the hype of the Ovation Cell and Mega Tek products please?
> 
> Right now I am going into week 14 since my last relaxer and I don't plan on relaxing for a total of 18 months, jump high or low!
> My next investment is going to be a lacefront wig, so while I am wearing that, I'd love to know which of these treatments I should use under the wig, AND until then which of these treatments would be great to use for daily, and or weekly care.
> 
> Do you ladies Relax as well? Do you Co Wash and DC as well? I'd love to be able to join your challenge for the rest of the year.
> 
> Warm Regards ladies!


 
Hi trinidarkie1 and welcome to the challenge. I know that you are eager to join and get right on with this challenge but like JustKiya mentioned earlier, it is absolutely best and highly recommended that you read through the original thread and the few pages of this one slowly before venturing into it. The reason is because there are some things about these products that I think you really ought to know about, like the shedding caused by the OCT and MT and what to do about it. You really should do some reading and research before using them. 

Let me give you an example, this cahllenge started in March I think and I read pages and pages of the challenge before joining so much so that I finally made up my mind to join in May. Even though I missed 2 months of the challenge because of my researching and reading, I was confident that this was something that I wanted to do after I accumulated some knowledge on my own. I only asked questions here if there was something I was totally unclear on.

Believe me, I am not saying this to be funny or mean or anything like that. I'm saying all this because I care. These products have not worked for 100% of the challengers because they were not fully aware of the side effects before joining. Many of the ladies  here, God bless their heart, went in and had no idea that there were gonna be shed hairs all over the place and worse, no idea what to  do about it. 

Fortunately I knew a little about how to combat the shedding and shared it with the group. A few others chimed in on the garlic supplements which was an excellent added solution. I know it will take a minute to go through the thread but it will be worth it and your hair will thank you for it, besides that'a a small price to pay for a beautiful head of hair. Sacrifice reading a few pages a day and you will be happy you did. HTH

We will be here to answer some of the questions that you are unclear on. We won't sit here and allow you to go awry. Many of us have fotkis and blogs that contain our MT recipes so feel free to browse mine if you like. No pass word is needed. JustKiya has an excellent blog with some info on Mega Tek as well. Happy reading.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Great! I will have to print this when I get home. 
Hopefully my gf will agree to help me dye my hair.


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> Hi trinidarkie1 and welcome to the challenge. I know that you are eager to join and get right on with this challenge but like JustKiya mentioned earlier, it is absolutely best and highly recommended that you read through the original thread and the few pages of this one slowly before venturing into it. The reason is because there are some things about these products that I think you really ought to know about, like the shedding caused by the OCT and MT and what to do about it. You really should do some reading and research before using them.
> 
> Let me give you an example, this cahllenge started in March I think and I read pages and pages of the challenge before joining so much so that I finally made up my mind to join in May. Even though I missed 2 months of the challenge because of my researching and reading, I was confident that this was something that I wanted to do after I accumulated some knowledge on my own. I only asked questions here if there was something I was totally unclear on.
> 
> Believe me, I am not saying this to be funny or mean or anything like that. I'm saying all this because I care. *These products have not worked for 100% of the challengers because they were not fully aware of the side effects before joining*. Many of the ladies here, God bless their heart, went in and had no idea that there were gonna be shed hairs all over the place and worse, no idea what to do about it.
> 
> Fortunately I knew a little about how to combat the shedding and shared it with the group. A few others chimed in on the garlic supplements which was an excellent added solution. I know it will take a minute to go through the thread but it will be worth it and your hair will thank you for it, besides that'a a small price to pay for a beautiful head of hair. Sacrifice reading a few pages a day and you will be happy you did. HTH
> 
> We will be here to answer some of the questions that you are unclear on. We won't sit here and allow you to go awry. Many of us have fotkis and blogs that contain our MT recipes so feel free to browse mine if you like. No pass word is needed. JustKiya has an excellent blog with some info on Mega Tek as well. Happy reading.


 

That's great advice, Aggie! That's one of the reasons why I didn't jump on the bandwagon immediately. I wanted to research the pros and cons of these products. Aggie, I'm puzzled by the percentage in the bolded erplexed, are you sure it's 100%?


----------



## trinidarkie1

Thanks for the responses. 
Have a great night all!


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> That's great advice, Aggie! That's one of the reasons why I didn't jump on the bandwagon immediately. I wanted to research the pros and cons of these products. Aggie, I'm puzzled by the percentage in the bolded erplexed, are you sure it's 100%?


 
Yes this is true, because I remember one person saying that she could not stop the shedding caused by the OCT. I can't remember who it is. So that brings it to 99.9% of the challengers that it has been awesome for. This is an awesome success rate IMO.


----------



## graceunderfire

I want in on this challenge. I ordered my megatek last week and I am hoping that I will get it soon.  

I am new here so I will give a little intro.  

I went crazy and shaved all my hair.  I have eczema and it attacked my scalp something awful.   My scalp at one point looked like crop circles and the hair that I did have was so dry and uneven that I just threw in the towel.  I am starting over and my goal is a gigantic afropuff that is healthy and strong.  

I've lurked on the boards for about a week and decided that I needed to get off my duff and get the growing going.  

I have dry skin and scalp and so I ordered some essential oils and will experiment to find something that will keep my scalp moisturized.  

Until my megatek comes I am trying cayenne pepper and castor oil.  My mother brought some back from Jamaica awhile ago that I had stashed in the fridge.  I saw it on another posting and decided to try it.  

I wash my hair everyday and I use Burt's Bees shampoo and conditioner.  

Ladies, I have a confession.  I know nothing about hair.  I  am hoping to learn how to take care of my hair and maybe someday passing the info on to my daughter.


----------



## napgurl

nodisrespect said:


> You guys will tend to get ignored in this thread if you are not a "regular", so, hi!!!


 
OK thanks.    No worries . . . I plan on having some booming progress from using MT then I'm sure I'll get some serious attention.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

mscolwhite said:


> OK thanks.  No worries . . . I plan on having some booming progress from using MT then I'm sure I'll get some serious attention.


 
No, that's not true...we do try to answer "everyone" but the thread grows so fast, that it's hard to keep up, so one of us will catch it  Remember, there are 50-11 threads from different members about OCT or MT asking questions and it gets to be very busy in LHCF land.

Glad to know that you joined us, mscolwhite.  Look forward to growing with you girlie!


----------



## prettykinks

rhapsdyblu said:


> Girl, you *WILL *see growth and you even moreso won't be able to keep your hands out of your hair.  I think I am looking every 30 minutes.  I NEED help.  I am seriously obsessing.



LOL Thanks for responding. I thought I was the only one who was doing this.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I am 3 weeks post relaxer and my new growth is out of control!  

Still, the new growth is coming in soft and wavy, so I think I can hold out on relaxing for a few more weeks.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

caribgirl said:


> Welcome, SHD!! I hope that you are ready for some serious growth!




thanks girl i am ready i have been lurking and reading what to do and what not to do since early june and i think i am finally ready. i definitely will be trying the MT mixes also because i bought all of the stuff that people have used minus some essential oils but i may go and get that soon.


----------



## trinidarkie1

You ladies have me all 'hyped' up about this Megatek. I did some reading and I believe that's the direction I am heading to!

I Just have to develop a concoction for my leave-in that I'm going to use before I apply it.

Does any one use MT with any other scalp treatment? Like Wild Growth Oil for example?


----------



## shorthairdiva09

trinidarkie1 said:


> You ladies have me all 'hyped' up about this Megatek. I did some reading and I believe that's the direction I am heading to!
> 
> I Just have to develop a concoction for my leave-in that I'm going to use before I apply it.
> 
> Does any one use MT with any other scalp treatment? Like Wild Growth Oil for example?



bump for this, i was using surge i am about to clarify my hair so it can rid it of it. should i use the rest of surge or can i clarify and use the mt? can you mix a little bit of it in there? or the ingredients too harsh


----------



## PuffyBrown

GeechyGurl said:


> Is it cheating if someone else *cough*hubby*cough* buys it for you?


 

I sure hope not

You're so lucky!


----------



## PuffyBrown

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I am 3 weeks post relaxer and *my new growth is out of control*!
> 
> Still, the new growth is coming in soft and wavy, so I think I can hold out on relaxing for a few more weeks.


 

Stop It Girl!
O my... I just got a retouch Saturday. I was going to wait a week to start using the MT again but I couldn't I was too excited. Everytime somebody posts a picture or something I get so excited. How mucn NG would you say there is. Please don't tell me you have an inch...I think I am going to faint...


----------



## oooop2

Can MT only be purchased online?  Easypet has it for $18.41 w/out the $5 discount right now.  But shipping is almost $9.  Trying to see if product is sold anywhere else but online....


----------



## girlyprincess23

is anyone using the MN and Megatek mixed together? If si what is your mix?


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful

I'll be getting kinky twists this week and I'm also ordering MT. I plan to apply the MT to my scalp every other day and also moisturize with braid spray. I will wash my hair once per week, how exactly to I make sure it's moisturized correctly since I cant really deep cond. w/ braids?


----------



## tess1913

I bought mine at a feedstore for $25.


----------



## sareca

Shimmie said:


> Sareca...your hair is beautiful!    Awesome girl...just awesome!



Thanks! :blush3: I can't wait to see what everybody's hair looks like at the end of the year. Can you imagine! 
We'll have to do a 8-12 month CT/MT comparison thread.


----------



## cocoaluv

sareca said:


> Thanks! :blush3: I can't wait to see what everybody's hair looks like at the end of the year. Can you imagine!
> We'll have to do a 8-12 month CT/MT comparison thread.


 


Lets forget the hair for a second....I cant get over your comparison body pics . OMG you look FABULOUS!!! I am about to go 50% raw for the rest of the summer. Girl if I loose 10 pounds I'd throw myself a party lol. Your hair and body are looking great for '08 missy ....can I please be like you???


----------



## JustKiya

trinidarkie1 said:


> You ladies have me all 'hyped' up about this Megatek. I did some reading and I believe that's the direction I am heading to!
> 
> I Just have to develop a concoction for my leave-in that I'm going to use before I apply it.
> 
> Does any one use MT with any other scalp treatment? Like Wild Growth Oil for example?



I'm going to mix my MT with some of the MoeGro Oil, and I know rhapsdyblu was doing the same thing. I don't know what's all in WGO, so I would suggest mixing up just a little, seeing what your head thinks of it, and then moving forward from there.  I can't imagine any negative reactions, but you never know. 



shorthairdiva09 said:


> bump for this, i was using surge i am about to clarify my hair so it can rid it of it. should i use the rest of surge or can i clarify and use the mt? can you mix a little bit of it in there? or the ingredients too harsh



I'm not sure about surge, either. I know LondonDiva was using the MicroTek spray, that she said was like Surge, along with the MT - but I don't know if she actually mixed them together. 
I'd suggest you experiment with a little bit too - see if your hair likes it. 



oooop2 said:


> Can MT only be purchased online?  Easypet has it for $18.41 w/out the $5 discount right now.  But shipping is almost $9.  Trying to see if product is sold anywhere else but online....



You can get it at saddle shops, and some pet stores - check around and see if there are any horse type stores in your area, and they might carry Eqyss products. 



IntelligenceisBeautiful said:


> I'll be getting kinky twists this week and I'm also ordering MT. I plan to apply the MT to my scalp every other day and also moisturize with braid spray. I will wash my hair once per week, how exactly to I make sure it's moisturized correctly since I cant really deep cond. w/ braids?



Why can't you DC with braids? Just water down the DC a little, apply, and then be sure to rinse well.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

I'm officially "in."  Just got my MT in the mail this morning.  Will take starting point pics (but won't post yet -- I'm too shy for that now).  I can't wait to see some progress.


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> Yes this is true, because I remember one person saying that she could not stop the shedding caused by the OCT. I can't remember who it is. So that brings it to 99.9% of the challengers that it has been awesome for. This is an awesome success rate IMO.


 

Wow! There are some many success stories, it's hard to believe that some people aren't reporting success with these products.


----------



## JustKiya

In the poll that SouthernTease started, I think it's about a 92% effectivity rate, thus far? 

 I wish she had made the poll public.


----------



## Platinum

girlyprincess23 said:


> is anyone using the MN and Megatek mixed together? If si what is your mix?


 
Here's a link to the original thread. The first page contains a few recipes. Aggie has an excellent recipe listed with MN&MT or you can check her fotki. HTH!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301


----------



## sareca

cocoaluv said:


> Lets forget the hair for a second....I cant get over your comparison body pics . OMG you look FABULOUS!!! I am about to go 50% raw for the rest of the summer. Girl if I loose 10 pounds I'd throw myself a party lol. Your hair and body are looking great for '08 missy ....can I please be like you???


 
  Raw foods rock! Definitely look into it.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=239473


----------



## prettykinks

girlyprincess23 said:


> is anyone using the MN and Megatek mixed together? If si what is your mix?



I use them together. I had some MN mix in the cabinet already. It had castor oil, BB Castor oil with aloe creme, Parnevu T-Tree growth creme, BB oil moisturizer hair lotion, and Africa's Best Herbal oil. I just put some of that in my MT mix which contains honeyquat, castor oil, SAA. So far so good. I apply it everyday.


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful

JustKiya said:


> I'm going to mix my MT with some of the MoeGro Oil, and I know rhapsdyblu was doing the same thing. I don't know what's all in WGO, so I would suggest mixing up just a little, seeing what your head thinks of it, and then moving forward from there.  I can't imagine any negative reactions, but you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about surge, either. I know LondonDiva was using the MicroTek spray, that she said was like Surge, along with the MT - but I don't know if she actually mixed them together.
> I'd suggest you experiment with a little bit too - see if your hair likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it at saddle shops, and some pet stores - check around and see if there are any horse type stores in your area, and they might carry Eqyss products.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why can't you DC with braids? Just water down the DC a little, apply, and then be sure to rinse well. [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks chica, will do


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

GeechyGurl said:


> Yeah, that's right  "lurkers"...



Ahh, yes, the "lurkers"


----------



## Aggie

girlyprincess23 said:


> is anyone using the MN and Megatek mixed together? If si what is your mix?


 
I do and here is my recipe which I copied and paste from my fotki:

HERE'S MY MEGA TEK CELL REBUILDER RECIPE:

6 oz MT cell rebuilder
1 oz grapeseed oil
1oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil
1 oz aloe vera oil (aloe vera gel can also be used)
15 -18 drops of rosemary or peppermint or lavender essential oil (or 5-6 drops of each)
2 oz BB Oil Moisturizer hair lotion with castor oil and aloe
1 Tablespoon of flowers of sulfur powder (yellow) - NO LONGER USING THIS-TOO LUMPY
3 tubes of MN (Fougera brand miconazole Nitrate) bought from www.amazon.com.

-Mix the MN with the BB moisturizer in a bowl first so it can soften a little and blend easier.


MY MEGA TEK REGIMENT:-

-Mix all ingredients together in a color applicator bottle, shake and squeeze on scalp only daily and when I'm lazy I'll put it on my scalp every other day. 

-Once a week I will put the MT cell rebuilder on both my scalp and the length of my hair for 5 minutes only. 

-Then I wash it out with the Mega Tek Premier Natural Botanical Equine Shampoo and put the Mega Tek Creme Rinse conditioner right in with the shampoo and leave the two on my hair for 5 minutes then wash out in the shower.

-Once a week I follow the MT poo & con with some diluted Nutrine garlic poo and con, and deep condition/treat with Alter Ego garlic treatment for 30 - 45 minutes.

PLEASE NOTE: Other oils can also be used, such as almond oil, extra virgin olive oil, safflower oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil, ayurveda oils and any other oils you choose. I like this recipe because it smells delish!! Also the oil will separate by the next day, simply shake again and apply to your scalp. Another very helpful hint is to take odorless kyolic garlic supplements to combat shedding from the inside out.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Does anyone use a simple mix of mostly MT and a little bit of oil?  I don't want anything too complicated, I have to keep it simple otherwise I get annoyed with it and won't do it.


----------



## Aggie

graceunderfire said:


> I want in on this challenge. I ordered my megatek last week and I am hoping that I will get it soon.
> 
> I am new here so I will give a little intro.
> 
> I went crazy and shaved all my hair. I have eczema and it attacked my scalp something awful. My scalp at one point looked like crop circles and the hair that I did have was so dry and uneven that I just threw in the towel. I am starting over and my goal is a gigantic afropuff that is healthy and strong.
> 
> I've lurked on the boards for about a week and decided that I needed to get off my duff and get the growing going.
> 
> I have dry skin and scalp and so I ordered some essential oils and will experiment to find something that will keep my scalp moisturized.
> 
> Until my megatek comes I am trying cayenne pepper and castor oil. My mother brought some back from Jamaica awhile ago that I had stashed in the fridge. I saw it on another posting and decided to try it.
> 
> I wash my hair everyday and I use Burt's Bees shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> Ladies, I have a confession. I know nothing about hair. I am hoping to learn how to take care of my hair and maybe someday passing the info on to my daughter.


 
Hi grace, maybe you should look into adding MN to your MT mix. Miconazole Nitrate is used for treating fungus and dandruff and other similar conditions. A young lady sent me an email a couple of months ago stating that she secretly used the MN recipe in my fotki on her scalp excema conditions and within a few weeks, it had completely disappeared. I am not saying that it be the same for you however, you would never know if you don't try it. MN really works at clearing up these conditions and provide a healthy environment where your hair can thrive and grow. Give it a try okay.


----------



## Aggie

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Does anyone use a simple mix of mostly MT and a little bit of oil? I don't want anything too complicated, I have to keep it simple otherwise I get annoyed with it and won't do it.


 

You can simplify it to suit your needs. We did our mixtures based on our needs and because we have a whole lot of oils and other products lying around the house that will waste if we don't use them. Now you could use something simple like the MT, some castor oil, and a few drops of essential oils would suffice. It really does not have to be complicated.


----------



## JustKiya

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Does anyone use a simple mix of mostly MT and a little bit of oil?  I don't want anything too complicated, I have to keep it simple otherwise I get annoyed with it and won't do it.



And, you can premix, which is what I do - I make enough for a month or two at a time, and that way, it's not as much of a headache to do my mix magic, ya know?


----------



## cocoaluv

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Does anyone use a simple mix of mostly MT and a little bit of oil? I don't want anything too complicated, I have to keep it simple otherwise I get annoyed with it and won't do it.


When I get my order this is all I am going to do. I dont have all of the products that the other posters have so I cant do anything too fancy. I'm just gonna mix some oils with my MT and pray for the best


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Does anyone use a simple mix of mostly MT and a little bit of oil?  I don't want anything too complicated, I have to keep it simple otherwise I get annoyed with it and won't do it.



I don't use a mix at all, I just apply the oil directly to my scalp and then put the MT or the OCT on the scalp.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

cocoaluv said:


> When I get my order this is all I am going to do. I dont have all of the products that the other posters have so I cant do anything too fancy. I'm just gonna mix some oils with my MT and pray for the best



I haven't done any mixing and I'm getting awesome results.  It's the decision of the user, I guess.  I'm getting to old for all the complicated stuff


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> And, you can premix, which is what I do - I make enough for a month or two at a time, and that way, it's not as much of a headache to do my mix magic, ya know?


 
I do this too JK because my time is limited for mixing. I went  out and bought a few of those 8oz and 16oz applicator bottles and I mix a few at a time.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't use a mix at all, I just apply the oil directly to my scalp and then put the MT or the OCT on the scalp.



Oh, good. 


cocoaluv said:


> When I get my order this is all I am going to do. I dont have all of the products that the other posters have so I cant do anything too fancy. I'm just gonna mix some oils with my MT and pray for the best



Me too!!



JustKiya said:


> And, you can premix, which is what I do - I make enough for a month or two at a time, and that way, it's not as much of a headache to do my mix magic, ya know?



Oh that would be great, b/c I get discouraged when things become too difficult.  



Aggie said:


> You can simplify it to suit your needs. We did our mixtures based on our needs and because we have a whole lot of oils and other products lying around the house that will waste if we don't use them. Now you could use something simple like the MT, some castor oil, and a few drops of essential oils would suffice. It really does not have to be complicated.



Oh, thanks Aggie (and you're right good way to use up some things).    I think I will keep mine simple and I moisturize twice a day so I shouldn't be a problem with drying.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> I do and here is my recipe which I copied and paste from my fotki:
> 
> HERE'S MY MEGA TEK CELL REBUILDER RECIPE:
> 
> 6 oz MT cell rebuilder
> 1 oz grapeseed oil
> 1oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> 1 oz aloe vera oil (aloe vera gel can also be used)
> 15 -18 drops of rosemary or peppermint or lavender essential oil (or 5-6 drops of each)
> 2 oz BB Oil Moisturizer hair lotion with castor oil and aloe
> 1 Tablespoon of flowers of sulfur powder (yellow) - NO LONGER USING THIS-TOO LUMPY
> 3 tubes of MN (Fougera brand miconazole Nitrate) bought from www.amazon.com.
> 
> -Mix the MN with the BB moisturizer in a bowl first so it can soften a little and blend easier.
> 
> 
> MY MEGA TEK REGIMENT:-
> 
> -Mix all ingredients together in a color applicator bottle, shake and squeeze on scalp only daily and when I'm lazy I'll put it on my scalp every other day.
> 
> -Once a week I will put the MT cell rebuilder on both my scalp and the length of my hair for 5 minutes only.
> 
> -Then I wash it out with the Mega Tek Premier Natural Botanical Equine Shampoo and put the Mega Tek Creme Rinse conditioner right in with the shampoo and leave the two on my hair for 5 minutes then wash out in the shower.
> 
> -Once a week I follow the MT poo & con with some diluted Nutrine garlic poo and con, and deep condition/treat with Alter Ego garlic treatment for 30 - 45 minutes.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: Other oils can also be used, such as almond oil, extra virgin olive oil, safflower oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil, ayurveda oils and any other oils you choose. I like this recipe because it smells delish!! Also the oil will separate by the next day, simply shake again and apply to your scalp.
> 
> Another very helpful hint is to take odorless kyolic garlic supplements to combat shedding from the inside out.


Aggie, I thank God for you 

I just wanted you to know that angel.   

Do you know that I also take the Kyolic Garlic Supplements ...      I get them from VitaCost.  Their prices are great. 

Aggie you always 'confirm' what I have in my regime.   I haven't done the Ayurvedic yet...........but I'm thinking about it...:scratchch:   

Blessings to you Lady Aggie...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't use a mix at all, I just apply the oil directly to my scalp and then put the MT or the OCT on the scalp.


I love you too Precious Wavy...you are a tremendous blessing and inspiration here and outside of this forum.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> And, you can premix, which is what I do - I make enough for a month or two at a time, and that way, it's not as much of a headache to do my mix magic, ya know?


I love you too, JustKiya.   I cannot thank God enough for your self-less efforts and time that you give so much of in this thread.  You are always here with an open heart and open ear.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't use a mix at all, I just apply the oil directly to my scalp and then put the MT or the OCT on the scalp.


Precious Wavy, how long do you leave your MT or OCT on your scalp before you rinse it out?   

I stopped using it as a 'leave-in' because it was too strong and drying for my hair.  Now I usually leave it on my scalp a minimum of an hour, covered with a plastic cap, then I rinse and condition my hair and then let it air dry. 

Thanks angel


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Aggie, I thank God for you
> 
> I just wanted you to know that angel.
> 
> *Do you know that I also take the Kyolic Garlic Supplements ...    I get them from **VitaCost. **Their prices are great.* *This is an awesome site.*
> 
> Aggie you always 'confirm' what I have in my regime. I haven't done the Ayurvedic yet...........but I'm thinking about it...:scratchch:
> 
> Blessings to you Lady Aggie...


 
Thanks a million honey bun and you my dear, are quite the ultimate encourager.



Shimmie said:


> I love you too Precious *Wavy...you are a tremendous blessing and inspiration here and outside of this forum.*


 
I most defiantly agree!



Shimmie said:


> I love you too, *JustKiya. I cannot thank God enough for your self-less efforts and time that you give so much of in this thread. You are always here with an open heart and open ear. *


 
WOW, I was just thinking this myself but you beat me to it, thank you Shimmie and thank you JK.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> I love you too, JustKiya.   I cannot thank God enough for your self-less efforts and time that you give so much of in this thread.  You are always here with an open heart and open ear.





Aggie said:


> WOW, I was just thinking this myself but you beat me to it, thank you Shimmie and thank you JK.



Ya'll are both just _*too*_ sweet! I do it cuz it's fun, and I love helping others - esp. with hair!  

 all around!


----------



## sweetgal

Does anyone use the cream rinse as a deep conditioner with heat?

Please someone reply, I been asking this question for days now

Thanks


----------



## Aggie

sweetgal said:


> Does anyone use the cream rinse as a deep conditioner with heat?
> 
> Please someone reply, I been asking this question for days now
> 
> Thanks


 
I'm sorry honey, but I have never used the creme rinse this way. Perhaps there are some that have tried it and will chime in soon.


----------



## JustKiya

sweetgal said:


> Does anyone use the cream rinse as a deep conditioner with heat?
> 
> Please someone reply, I been asking this question for days now
> 
> Thanks



I use the Premier Rinse, mixed with Elasta QP & other goodies when I'm steaming my hair, sometimes.


----------



## Lebiya

Wow..ok so MN mixed with MT (or CT) ...good idea, I wonder what results these users are getting?

..OR even the Moegro recipe mixed with MT ( or CT) 

hope they post results!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

PuffyBrown said:


> Stop It Girl!
> O my... I just got a retouch Saturday. I was going to wait a week to start using the MT again but I couldn't I was too excited. Everytime somebody posts a picture or something I get so excited. How mucn NG would you say there is. Please don't tell me you have an inch...I think I am going to faint...



I'm actually going to try to measure when I get home tonight... if I can find my ruler.  I'm in the middle of packing up my stuff for a move.

It's definitely A LOT more than when I am usually 3 weeks post.


----------



## JustKiya

Lebiya said:


> Wow..ok so MN mixed with MT (or CT) ...good idea, I wonder what results these users are getting?
> 
> ..OR even the *Moegro recipe mixed with MT* ( or CT)
> 
> hope they post results!!



I'll definitely post results for this one - I need to take starting pics in the next day or two, as my oil is almost done.


----------



## Shimmie

sweetgal said:


> Does anyone use the cream rinse as a deep conditioner with heat?
> 
> Please someone reply, I been asking this question for days now
> 
> Thanks


Ohhhhhhhhh   Sometimes it so hard to keep up with this thread.  

If you are speaking about the OCT Cream Rinse as a deep conditioner, I've used it once, but it too expensive to use it as a DC all the time.  

Also, I did not use heat. (I've been away from heat for quite a while).  

I just covered my hair with a plastic cap and left it on for over an hour then rinsed it out.  It makes the hair so soft.  You can see it in my pictures below.   

But to answer your question...heat is not needed for this to be effective as a good DC.  Okay angel?


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> I use the Premier Rinse, mixed with Elasta QP & other goodies when I'm steaming my hair, sometimes.


Justkiya, how do you steam your hair?  Do you have a hair steamer or do you use an 'alternate' method.  

I want to buy a steamer, but........................................ .  I have so much stuff now and no room to put it.   I still want one though.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> Justkiya, how do you steam your hair?  Do you have a hair steamer or do you use an 'alternate' method.
> 
> I want to buy a steamer, but........................................ .  I have so much stuff now and no room to put it.   I still want one though.



I user the home grown method - two steaming hot dishtowels, two shower caps, and a soft bonnet dryer.  

SamJones started the thread on the home grown technique - I try to do it at LEAST twice a month - my hair appreciates it so!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

GeechyGurl said:


> Is it cheating if someone else *cough*hubby*cough* buys it for you?


 


Girl....hmmmm....now that's something to ponder.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

graceunderfire said:


> I want in on this challenge. I ordered my megatek last week and I am hoping that I will get it soon.
> 
> I am new here so I will give a little intro.
> 
> I went crazy and shaved all my hair. I have eczema and it attacked my scalp something awful. My scalp at one point looked like crop circles and the hair that I did have was so dry and uneven that I just threw in the towel. I am starting over and my goal is a gigantic afropuff that is healthy and strong.
> 
> I've lurked on the boards for about a week and decided that I needed to get off my duff and get the growing going.
> 
> I have dry skin and scalp and so I ordered some essential oils and will experiment to find something that will keep my scalp moisturized.
> 
> Until my megatek comes I am trying cayenne pepper and castor oil. My mother brought some back from Jamaica awhile ago that I had stashed in the fridge. I saw it on another posting and decided to try it.
> 
> I wash my hair everyday and I use Burt's Bees shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> *Ladies, I have a confession. I know nothing about hair. I am hoping to learn how to take care of my hair and maybe someday passing the info on to my daughter.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> graceunderfire, I hear you.  I will be 57 years old next month & I just started learning how to take care of my hair in March/April of this year.  We feel you, lady.  And every time I learn something here, I am on the phone to my daughter teaching her what I've learned.
> 
> Welcome & happy hair growing


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

How do you ladies incorporate protein into your regimen?  MT contains keratin, marine protein, and amino acids.  Do you ladies use Aphogee (hard) or any other protein while using this?  Or should I just stay away from it all together while using MT?  Maybe I can stop using MT for the few days after I wash my hair and before I use Aphogee, b/c I still want to keep Aphogee as my pre-relaxer treatment.


----------



## JustKiya

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> How do you ladies incorporate protein into your regimen?  MT contains keratin, marine protein, and amino acids.  Do you ladies use Aphogee (hard) or any other protein while using this?  Or should I just stay away from it all together while using MT?  Maybe I can stop using MT for the few days after I wash my hair and before I use Aphogee, b/c I still want to keep Aphogee as my pre-relaxer treatment.



I've stopped using any additional protein treatment, and since I've been MT'ing, I've only used henna once. 

I'm natural, though, and my hair doesn't seem to need much protein. Though, after reading that other thread, I'm wondering.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Lebiya said:


> Wow..ok so *MN mixed with MT (or CT) ...good idea, I wonder what results these users are getting?*
> 
> *..OR even the Moegro recipe mixed with MT ( or CT) *
> 
> *hope they post results*!!


 
Lebiya, let me preface by saying I will mix up just about anything. Always have. When Tropicana Twisters came out, my kids said, "Mom you made these long before Tropicana". So I LOVE mixing. However, I do believe that if you mix nothing with these products, they wwill work, so do what is best for you and your hair.

Now, my mix is Lady Aggie's recipe wwith my own MN mix (had some already so decided not to let it go t waste), plus JK's honeyquat, Vit. E oil & SAA and then I already had MoeGro oil made so I threw some of that in.

*So my results were with that formulation (MT+ MN, + MOEGRO)*. I have not yet tried it alone. Like Aggie, I got so much stuff lying around, that I might as well use it & I LOVE mixing.

As a matter of fact, Januarynoir had to calm me down when I wrote her about a henna mix I was thinking of. She reminded me to slow down & NOT wreck this amazing growth I have, so I did. Whew!!! LOL


----------



## bellezanegra826

rhapsdyblu said:


> Lebiya, let me preface by saying I will mix up just about anything. Always have. When Tropicana Twisters came out, my kids said, "Mom you made these long before Tropicana". So I LOVE mixing. However, I do believe that if you mix nothing with these products, they wwill work, so do what is best for you and your hair.
> 
> Now, my mix is Lady Aggie's recipe wwith my own MN mix (had some already so decided not to let it go t waste), plus JK's honeyquat, Vit. E oil & SAA and then I already had MoeGro oil made so I threw some of that in.
> 
> *So my results were with that formulation (MT+ MN, + MOEGRO)*. I have not yet tried it alone. Like Aggie, I got so much stuff lying around, that I might as well use it & I LOVE mixing.
> 
> As a matter of fact, Januarynoir had to calm me down when I wrote her about a henna mix I was thinking of. She reminded me to slow down & NOT wreck this amazing growth I have, so I did. Whew!!! LOL



what is moegro? can you elaborate on that recipe?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I love you too Precious Wavy...you are a tremendous blessing and inspiration here and outside of this forum.



Awww...thanks, sis....and you are as well..you know that


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> what is moegro? can you elaborate on that recipe?



There's a thread here started by Sui Topi about MoeGro Oil - the original recipe was created by an NP member, and they had some really good results...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, how long do you leave your MT or OCT on your scalp before you rinse it out?
> 
> I stopped using it as a 'leave-in' because it was too strong and drying for my hair.  Now I usually leave it on my scalp a minimum of an hour, covered with a plastic cap, then I rinse and condition my hair and then let it air dry.
> 
> Thanks angel



I leave it in overnight and then do a CW.  Most times though, I don't rinse out, just repeat.  Remember, I only alternate...(ie: Monday (OCT), Wed (MT) Friday (OCT) etc.)  I don't use it everynight...you really don't have too.  I never use it on the length of my hair anymore...I just use Aubrey Organics GPB for protein treatments.

HTH


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Are you suppose to feel the tingles when using MT?  I don't feel anything..


----------



## JustKiya

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Are you suppose to feel the tingles when using MT?  I don't feel anything..



Not everyone does - JamaicaLovely didn't, and I'm sure you've seen her progress pictures.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

JustKiya said:


> Not everyone does - JamaicaLovely didn't, and I'm sure you've seen her progress pictures.


 
Thanks Kiya...and yes, I have seen her pictures.....great progress.  I have a wonderful affair with my MT....in the am and in the pm


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> I user the home grown method - two steaming hot dishtowels, two shower caps, and a soft bonnet dryer.
> 
> SamJones started the thread on the home grown technique - I try to do it at LEAST twice a month - my hair appreciates it so!


Thanks angel pie...  

I have a facial steamer that I tried using.... let's just say you'd have been howling if you had seen me under the make-shift tent that I had over the facial steamer...   

I had to sit as stiff as a 3 week old loaf of french bread.  Couldn't move my neck or anything just to keep the make shift 'tent' from coming loose from the facial steamer's plastic shiield.  I used a large plastic kitchen trash bag --- *clean from the box*  -- and cut a hole in the bottom to fit over the facial steamer; then I taped it to the bottom so that it wouldn't come off.  The other end of the bag, I placed over my head and pulled the ties of the bag together to tighten it over my head.  (get the picture? )

Now the steam was coming out good and pretty strong, but I just couldn't move my head or my body in order for the steam to stay aimed at my hair.  My neck was so crooked when I finished.  

Lawd.....I need to just buy a real hair steamer is all.    I can't do that one again.


----------



## JustKiya

Have mercy, Shimmie!!! Girl, we don't want you to throw your neck out trying to steam your hair! 

Go get a lil soft bonnet and leave the facial steamer alone!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I leave it in overnight and then do a CW. Most times though, I don't rinse out, just repeat. Remember, I only alternate...(ie: Monday (OCT), Wed (MT) Friday (OCT) etc.) I don't use it everynight...you really don't have too. I never use it on the length of my hair anymore...I just use Aubrey Organics GPB for protein treatments.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Darlin'   I just wanted to make sure. 

I just decided to try the _*Mega Tek*_ and I ordered my first bottle of it last night.  AND I used the $10 off $20 coupon which blessed me with only 95 cents for shipping...   God is awesome!

Although I'm still using OCT, I wanted to see how MT worked for me as well.  It's less money and if it works as well OCT then I can transition to the MT and save money as well.  I love OCT, so I'll still use it, but I won't have to re-order as often.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

JustKiya said:


> I've stopped using any additional protein treatment, and since I've been MT'ing, I've only used henna once.
> 
> I'm natural, though, and my hair doesn't seem to need much protein. Though, after reading that other thread, I'm wondering.


 thanks.  I still may use it pre relaxer but chill out with the MT for the few days before I do. Any relaxed heads want to chime in? Thanks JustKiya!


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Have mercy, Shimmie!!! Girl, we don't want you to throw your neck out trying to steam your hair!
> 
> Go get a lil soft bonnet and leave the facial steamer alone!


Girl, it was funny.   But you know what?  I have a soft bonnet.  It's a "Daisy" (the brand) and I've had it for years ... .   I have to pull it out of hiding as I don't use heat on my hair.  But if I can use it as a steamer, then I'll try it.   The method you use sounds great.  

I have PLENTY of plastic caps and I even have one of those mylar gold ones which I haven't used yet.  Hmmmmmmmm :scratchch:


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> How do you ladies incorporate protein into your regimen?  MT contains keratin, marine protein, and amino acids.  Do you ladies use Aphogee (hard) or any other protein while using this?  Or should I just stay away from it all together while using MT?  Maybe I can stop using MT for the few days after I wash my hair and before I use Aphogee, b/c I still want to keep Aphogee as my pre-relaxer treatment.



No, MT was enough protein for me.

I made the mistake of using a protein conditioner after one of my washes and    Hair breaking everywhere. It was not cute. Just put the Aphogee down and slowly back away.


----------



## charmtreese

Hi ladies,

I created a thread Sunday for OCT users and I haven't gotten many replies, only 2 (shimmie & selfstyled)... oh yeah justkiya also posted it there with the suggestion that I should post the link of the thread in here.  

If you are a OCT user can you please visit the thread and answer the questions for me!!!! Pretty Please!!! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5055365&posted=1#post5055365


----------



## michaela

Hi Everyone!

im glad that this thread is still going good! But i have a quick question....
for the naturals using megatek/oct how often are you doing protein treatments since they both have lots of protein in them...i read that after using them you may not have to do any


----------



## *C00KIE*

missprincess011 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> im glad that this thread is still going good! But i have a quick question....
> for the naturals using megatek/oct how often are you doing protein treatments since they both have lots of protein in them...i read that after using them you may not have to do any


 


Okay to be perfectly honest with you when i do use oct which is everyday, i dont use any protein in my hair. Although i do use a moisturizing conditioner with my creme rinse for conditioning, which is like every 3 days. Havent done any protein treatments yet


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

sunshinebeautiful said:


> No, MT was enough protein for me.
> 
> I made the mistake of using a protein conditioner after one of my washes and    Hair breaking everywhere. It was not cute. Just put the Aphogee down and slowly back away.



thank you that was helpful.  I had a protein issue and certainly don't want to rehash.


----------



## Aggie

missprincess011 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> im glad that this thread is still going good! But i have a quick question....
> for the naturals using megatek/oct how often are you doing protein treatments since they both have lots of protein in them...i read that after using them you may not have to do any


 
Wha? This question was just asked about 5-7 posts back and the answer is not using extra proteins, only the SAA (silk amino acid) used in some of their mixes eg, JustKiya uses it in her mix.


----------



## michaela

*C00KIE* said:


> Okay to be perfectly honest with you when i do use oct which is everyday, i dont use any protein in my hair. Although i do use a moisturizing conditioner with my creme rinse for conditioning, which is like every 3 days. Havent done any protein treatments yet


 


thanks cookie...i was just wondering im natural and i dont think my hair will do well with protein but if im just applying it to the scalp thats different


----------



## HairTodayCMC

*Originally Posted by charmtreese*
*OCT and MT are often linked in the same threads, and it can get confusing to differentiate if the poster is typing about OCT or MT. Since OCT and MT have different ingredients and apparently different directions on usage I felt it necessary to start a thread that addresses the concerns of OCT users. Plus since I just received my OCT this weekend I have a few questions!*

*1. Do OCT users apply daily to their scalp?*
*Yes, I apply OCT daily.*
*2. Do OCT users mix their OCT with other things (ie oils, butters, other conditioners)*
*I do not mix OCT with other things.*
*3. Do OCT users DC with OCT and then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner (that's what Im doing today)?*
*I do not DC with OCT. I DC with a moisturizing conditioner, shampoo weekly, follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.*
*4. Do OCT users apply OCT like any other conditioner? I noticed it's consistency is medium light and not thick like many of my conditioners and it takes quite a bit to saturate my hair. *
*No.*
*5. How long does it take to empty your 12 oz bottle.*
*Not sure. 1/2 way finished using for about 2 1/2 weeks.*

*Thanks Ladies*


----------



## HairTodayCMC

Sorry posted Q & A on the wrong thread.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Since we are asking about protein products, can someone give a quick list of shampoos,  conditioners, moisturizers to stay away from while using MT.


----------



## JustKiya

jamaicalovely said:


> Since we are asking about protein products, can someone give a quick list of shampoos,  conditioners, moisturizers to stay away from while using MT.



Wow - I don't know if anyone could provide a concise list - I'm sure the ladies here will know of some things to stay away from - but it would be impossible to cover all bases. 

I'd suggest, in general, staying away from anything that boasts it's 'strengthening' or 'anti-breakage' properties, as both usually indicate protein. I'd stay away from products that you've previously used that your hair reacted to as if it was protein rich. I'd stay away from Aphoghee, definitely


----------



## charmtreese

HairTodayCMC said:


> Sorry posted Q & A on the wrong thread.




No problem, Im just glad you responded! Thanks!


----------



## napgurl

Nice & Wavy said:


> No, that's not true...we do try to answer "everyone" but the thread grows so fast, that it's hard to keep up, so one of us will catch it Remember, there are 50-11 threads from different members about OCT or MT asking questions and it gets to be very busy in LHCF land.
> 
> Glad to know that you joined us, mscolwhite. Look forward to growing with you girlie!


 
Thanks girl.  I'm not sweating a thing -- just glad to gather all this great information from all of you.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Aggie said:


> I'm sorry honey, but I have never used the creme rinse this way. Perhaps there are some that have tried it and will chime in soon.


 

Hey Aggie,

I made some garlic oil. I mixed coconut and olive oil with about 8-10 cloves of garlic with a tbs of mustard oil for treatment for shedding. I infused everything and now have in a big jar marinating until I get ready to use.
In the past I was mixing this with my Ayurveda powders, do you think it will still work the same way for the MT or do you think I should just use the oil by itself and let sit on my head for awhile?


----------



## Aggie

PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Aggie,
> 
> I made some garlic oil. I mixed coconut and olive oil with about 8-10 cloves of garlic with a tbs of mustard oil for treatment for shedding. I infused everything and now have in a big jar marinating until I get ready to use.
> In the past I was mixing this with my Ayurveda powders, do you think it will still work the same way for the MT or do you think I should just use the oil by itself and let sit on my head for awhile?


 
Puffy I would recommend using it full strength on your head for a while. You may still also use it in your ayurveda mix but that direct full strength of the garlic oil treatment is needed to be used with the MT, okay honey?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Aggie said:


> Puffy I would recommend using it full strength on your head for a while. You may still also use it in your ayurveda mix but that direct full strength of the garlic oil treatment is needed to be used with the MT, okay honey?


 

Okay I got it


----------



## lilsparkle825

MY MEGATEK IS HEREEEEE

that is all.


----------



## JustKiya

You're going to be using it while in the twists? And they look so good, by the way!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Darlin'  I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> I just decided to try the _*Mega Tek*_ and I ordered my first bottle of it last night. AND I used the $10 off $20 coupon which blessed me with only 95 cents for shipping...  God is awesome!
> 
> Although I'm still using OCT, I wanted to see how MT worked for me as well. It's less money and if it works as well OCT then I can transition to the MT and save money as well. I love OCT, so I'll still use it, but I won't have to re-order as often.


 
You're welcome, sis.  I'm glad that you ordered MT...you will like it.  Wow, 95. for shipping?  What a blessing indeed!

You can rotate like I do...it lasts a longgggggggggggg time!



> mscolwhite*Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Challenge*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nice & Wavy*
> 
> 
> _No, that's not true...we do try to answer "everyone" but the thread grows so fast, that it's hard to keep up, so one of us will catch it Remember, there are 50-11 threads from different members about OCT or MT asking questions and it gets to be very busy in LHCF land.
> 
> Glad to know that you joined us, mscolwhite. Look forward to growing with you girlie!_
> 
> Thanks girl. I'm not sweating a thing -- just glad to gather all this great information from all of you.


 No prob sis!  We shall be growing long and strong...together!



> *Originally Posted by charmtreese
> OCT and MT are often linked in the same threads, and it can get confusing to differentiate if the poster is typing about OCT or MT. Since OCT and MT have different ingredients and apparently different directions on usage I felt it necessary to start a thread that addresses the concerns of OCT users. Plus since I just received my OCT this weekend I have a few questions!*
> 
> *1. Do OCT users apply daily to their scalp?*
> *I alternate with MT (ie: Mon (OCT) Wed (MT) Friday (OCT) etc.)*
> *2. Do OCT users mix their OCT with other things (ie oils, butters, other conditioners)*
> *I do not mix OCT with other things.*
> *3. Do OCT users DC with OCT and then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner (that's what Im doing today)?*
> *I do not DC with OCT. I DC with a moisturizing conditioner, shampoo weekly, follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. I do a protein conditioner once a month with Aubrey Organics GPB*
> *4. Do OCT users apply OCT like any other conditioner? I noticed it's consistency is medium light and not thick like many of my conditioners and it takes quite a bit to saturate my hair. *
> *No.*
> *5. How long does it take to empty your 12 oz bottle.*
> *It's lasting me quite a while (only 1/2 full since March) because I alternate with MT.*
> 
> *Thanks Ladies*


 
You are welcome!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

lilsparkle825 said:


> MY MEGATEK IS HEREEEEE
> 
> that is all.


 
Well, I'm happy for you girlie!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825

JustKiya said:


> You're going to be using it while in the twists? And they look so good, by the way!


oh my goodness, thank you! you know i cant even cornrow...here i go on my soapbox. i put 4oz of it in the applicator bottle and i am now searching for something so i can see how much oil i wanna add to it, ALTHOUGH part of me is still like "just oil your scalp and use it straight!"


Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, I'm happy for you girlie!!!


thank you! i'm pushing for hair like yours, you know that right...


----------



## shorthairdiva09

i have a question, would you all think there will be a bad effect with using SURGE and MT at the same time? i was thinking i should use the surge first or should i just go ahead and stop using it and apply the MT? i place surge on my hair today.. TIA


----------



## Nice & Wavy

lilsparkle825 said:


> oh my goodness, thank you! you know i cant even cornrow...here i go on my soapbox. i put 4oz of it in the applicator bottle and i am now searching for something so i can see how much oil i wanna add to it, ALTHOUGH part of me is still like "just oil your scalp and use it straight!"
> 
> thank you! i'm pushing for hair like yours, you know that right...


 
Girl, you are going to be long in no time...you might just bypass me

I"m still looking for growth...isn't the mind something else?  I'm not where I want to be, and although I know I'm getting there, I'm still not there and I want it now....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i have a question, would you all think there will be a bad effect with using SURGE and MT at the same time? i was thinking i should use the surge first or should i just go ahead and stop using it and apply the MT? i place surge on my hair today.. TIA


 
Girl, I don't know anything much about Surge, but I do know about MT and I don't add nothing to it but oil.  I'm not sure what's in Surge, but I would wait and get some more responses before going ahead with it.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i have a question, would you all think there will be a bad effect with using SURGE and MT at the same time? i was thinking i should use the surge first or should i just go ahead and stop using it and apply the MT? i place surge on my hair today.. TIA


 

Hey,

One main ingredient in Surge is Keratin.  I would drop it if your doing MT.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Hey,
> 
> One main ingredient in Surge is Keratin.  I would drop it if your doing MT.



thanks for the quick response, should i wait another two weeks then clarify and use it or just stop using surge by my next cowash and use it then ? sorry for the obvious newbieness


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Hey,
> 
> One main ingredient in Surge is Keratin. I would drop it if your doing MT.


 
There ya go!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

shorthairdiva09 said:


> thanks for the quick response, should i wait another two weeks then clarify and use it or just stop using surge by my next cowash and use it then ? sorry for the obvious newbieness


 

Honey...I ain't no expert on all this stuff but I can give you a "what I would do" type answer.

I would just stop using it by next cowash and just use the mt but I would deep condition with something really moisturizing.

I've been using MT for about a week now and am impressed with the results.  The main thing I've noticed is a MAJOR decrease in shedding.  I know you didn't ask for this last part but I just HAD to share it!

I'm sure others will give their advice as well.

Man, I can't stay outta this thread.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Honey...I ain't no expert on all this stuff but I can give you a "what I would do" type answer.
> 
> I would just stop using it by next cowash and just use the mt but I would deep condition with something really moisturizing.
> 
> I've been using MT for about a week now and am impressed with the results.  The main thing I've noticed is a MAJOR decrease in shedding.  I know you didn't ask for this last part but I just HAD to share it!
> 
> I'm sure others will give their advice as well.
> 
> Man, I can't stay outta this thread.



oh the input for shedding is great! ive been seeing alot of something by using surge but also new growth. i cant stay away either i check this thread every hour and receive emal notifications about this great thread! 

thanks for the input girl, any help i can get is great i appreciate every ounce of help i can get


----------



## lilsparkle825

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, you are going to be long in no time...you might just bypass me
> 
> I"m still looking for growth...isn't the mind something else? I'm not where I want to be, and although I know I'm getting there, I'm still not there and I want it now....


hair anorexic!!! no i'm just kidding, i'm impatient too. i just want a week to go by so i can see if i can see anything growing...i just put it on my mom's scalp and i am so excited. i put a drop on my temple and felt a tingle...OOOOHHH!!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

shorthairdiva09 said:


> oh the input for shedding is great! ive been seeing alot of something by using surge but also new growth. i cant stay away either i check this thread every hour and receive emal notifications about this great thread!
> 
> thanks for the input girl, any help i can get is great i appreciate every ounce of help i can get


 

Your very welcome!

The shedding issue is really strange.  While others have been concerned about shedding I've noticed a decrease.  I am 6 weeks post and by now I would be shedding massive amounts.  I washed today and I could count how much hair came out and they were all long hairs with the bulb so that meant no breakage and my hair had been going through a little breakage lately especially when I combed it wet...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

PuffyBrown said:


> Stop It Girl!
> O my... I just got a retouch Saturday. I was going to wait a week to start using the MT again but I couldn't I was too excited. Everytime somebody posts a picture or something I get so excited. How mucn NG would you say there is. Please don't tell me you have an inch...I think I am going to faint...



Puffy, I'm sitting right at 3/4 inch. Definitely much quicker growth than I would normally experience at 3 weeks post.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Honey...I ain't no expert on all this stuff but I can give you a "what I would do" type answer.
> 
> I would just stop using it by next cowash and just use the mt but I would deep condition with something really moisturizing.
> 
> I've been using MT for about a week now and am impressed with the results. The main thing I've noticed is a MAJOR decrease in shedding. I know you didn't ask for this last part but I just HAD to share it!
> 
> I'm sure others will give their advice as well.
> 
> Man, I can't stay outta this thread.


 
I think since she just did a protein treatment, I wouldn't use it on the length her hair, just the scalp.  Now, I'm not sure how you use Surge, but if its on the scalp, I would wait at least 3 days and then proceed with the MT on the scalp only after using oil first.

You can't stay out of this thread?  Girl....did you see how fast this thread blew up AFTER it was "re-charged" because of the original thread had blew up so much?  Girl....this thread makes it's own sticky


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Your very welcome!
> 
> The shedding issue is really strange. While others have been concerned about shedding I've noticed a decrease. I am 6 weeks post and by now I would be shedding massive amounts. I washed today and I could count how much hair came out and they were all long hairs with the bulb so that meant no breakage and my hair had been going through a little breakage lately especially when I combed it wet...


 
Those that use OCT, experience more shedding than those with just the MT....especially if used alone without a base on the scalp (oil) or used on the length of the hair.

I did get shedding in the beginning, but now it's just regular ole' shedding


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think since she just did a protein treatment, I wouldn't use it on the length her hair, just the scalp. Now, I'm not sure how you use Surge, but if its on the scalp, I would wait at least 3 days and then proceed with the MT on the scalp only after using oil first.
> 
> You can't stay out of this thread? Girl....did you see how fast this thread blew up AFTER it was "re-charged" because of the original thread had blew up so much? Girl....*this thread makes it's own sticky*


 
I thank GOD for it!

...and I was one of the original skeptics...but that is changing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

lilsparkle825 said:


> hair anorexic!!! no i'm just kidding, i'm impatient too. i just want a week to go by so i can see if i can see anything growing...i just put it on my mom's scalp and i am so excited. i put a drop on my temple and felt a tingle...OOOOHHH!!!!


 
Yeah...for sure

I don't get tingles...I hear some people say that..but, I've never experienced it.  I've had itching, but not tingles.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Ladies, I need to share this...

Been using my MT consistently. Did a quick co-wash this evening using just VO5 pomegranate  conditioner.

Ladies, ladies, ladies!! I am 12 weeks post-relaxer and *I had NO SHEDDING AND NO BREAKAGE*. I kept looking at my comb, examining my tub, my towel, my wet back. *NO HAIR!! NONE!! ZILCH!! ZERO!! NADA!!!*

Let me repeat: *NO SHEDS, NO BREAKAGE. NOT EVEN ONE HAIR!!*

I typically get hair some shedded hair on my back when I'm rinsing and combing my hair through in the shower with my Jilbere comb and conditioner running through it. I generally get some hairs on the wall or the bottom of the tub. Or, I'll get a couple of hairs in my comb.

I GOT NO HAIR!! Let me repeat that once more: *I DID NOT SHED NOT ONE HAIR!! NOT ONE!!!!!!!!
*
This is very new for me and is freaking me out. Why? Because my hair is extremely fine and thus prone to breakage and shedding so I have to be very careful.

My hair is now strong. When I do get a shedded hair, it seems more dense, harder to break apart. Strong and resilient.

Ladies, at this point, the growth is not as important for me as the strength, health and overall condition of my hair. It has improved drastically. I am now confident that I can continue with my stretch through mid-August, which would be another month, ending a 4-month stretch.

I ordered the Ovation set and will add the OCT and MT together. I now like the shampoo and rinse which I will use once or twice a week. But I'm stepping up my CW for now for the remainder of the summer and henna-ing as well.

I'm just delighted with the good things happening to my hair. FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I need to share this...
> 
> Been using my MT consistently. Did a quick co-wash this evening using just VO5 pomegranate  conditioner.
> 
> Ladies, ladies, ladies!! I am 12 weeks post-relaxer and *I had NO SHEDDING AND NO BREAKAGE*. I kept looking at my comb, examining my tub, my towel, my wet back. *NO HAIR!! NONE!! ZILCH!! ZERO!! NADA!!!*
> 
> Let me repeat: *NO SHEDS, NO BREAKAGE. NOT EVEN ONE HAIR!!*
> 
> I typically get hair some shedded hair on my back when I'm rinsing and combing my hair through in the shower with my Jilbere comb and conditioner running through it. I generally get some hairs on the wall or the bottom of the tub. Or, I'll get a couple of hairs in my comb.
> 
> I GOT NO HAIR!! Let me repeat that once more: *I DID NOT SHED NOT ONE HAIR!! NOT ONE!!!!!!!!*
> 
> This is very new for me and is freaking me out. Why? Because my hair is extremely fine and thus prone to breakage and shedding so I have to be very careful.
> 
> My hair is now strong. When I do get a shedded hair, it seems more dense, harder to break apart. Strong and resilient.
> 
> Ladies, at this point, the growth is not as important for me as the strength, health and overall condition of my hair. It has improved drastically. I now confident that I can continue with my stretch through mid-August, which would be another month, ending a 4-month stretch.
> 
> I ordered the Ovation set and will add the OCT and MT together. I now like the shampoo and rinse which I will use once or twice a week. But I'm stepping up my CW for now for the remainder of the summer and henna-ing as well.
> 
> I'm just delighted with the good things happening to my hair. FINALLY!!!!!


 



First of all I am sooooo happy for you!  Feels GREAT doesn't it?
How long have you been using it?



I have noticed a major decrease in shedding...it's not zero like yours but I have been looking at my comb too like "is that all?"  Looking at my back, towel, etc. just like you.  

I swear I thought the same thing today in terms of if all I get is strength I'm good...fast growth will be a bonus.  

Hopefully with continued usage the sheds will decrease even more.


How exactly are you using it?  Please share!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I need to share this...
> 
> Been using my MT consistently. Did a quick co-wash this evening using just VO5 pomegranate  conditioner.
> 
> Ladies, ladies, ladies!! I am 12 weeks post-relaxer and *I had NO SHEDDING AND NO BREAKAGE*. I kept looking at my comb, examining my tub, my towel, my wet back. *NO HAIR!! NONE!! ZILCH!! ZERO!! NADA!!!*
> 
> Let me repeat: *NO SHEDS, NO BREAKAGE. NOT EVEN ONE HAIR!!*
> 
> I typically get hair some shedded hair on my back when I'm rinsing and combing my hair through in the shower with my Jilbere comb and conditioner running through it. I generally get some hairs on the wall or the bottom of the tub. Or, I'll get a couple of hairs in my comb.
> 
> I GOT NO HAIR!! Let me repeat that once more: *I DID NOT SHED NOT ONE HAIR!! NOT ONE!!!!!!!!*
> 
> This is very new for me and is freaking me out. Why? Because my hair is extremely fine and thus prone to breakage and shedding so I have to be very careful.
> 
> My hair is now strong. When I do get a shedded hair, it seems more dense, harder to break apart. Strong and resilient.
> 
> Ladies, at this point, the growth is not as important for me as the strength, health and overall condition of my hair. It has improved drastically. I am now confident that I can continue with my stretch through mid-August, which would be another month, ending a 4-month stretch.
> 
> I ordered the Ovation set and will add the OCT and MT together. I now like the shampoo and rinse which I will use once or twice a week. But I'm stepping up my CW for now for the remainder of the summer and henna-ing as well.
> 
> I'm just delighted with the good things happening to my hair. FINALLY!!!!!


 
I'm so happy for you girl!  I'm glad that you have found something that works....I know I am happy.  If you are having this much success, stick with it.  I know you ordered the Bee-Mine and the OCT...but, I would wait if I were you.  Sometimes I think we might mess up a good thing with too many things, ya know?  

When you get the other items in, keep it for awhile and continue to use the MT and see how it continues to work for you, getting your hair in optimal condition FIRST...then, slowly add one or the other (BeeMine or OCT) into the mix...don't use too many, I feel so strongly about this

Besides that, I believe it because I experience it...just some normal shedding, but nothing outrageous at all!

Keep on growing girl....healthy and strong!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yeah...for sure
> 
> I don't get tingles...I hear some people say that..but, I've never experienced it. I've had itching, but not tingles.


i told my mom to let me know if she felt any and she didnt say anything so i will repeat on my sister and i KNOW her loud self will let me know if it itches or burns or whatever.


Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I need to share this...
> 
> Been using my MT consistently. Did a quick co-wash this evening using just VO5 pomegranate  conditioner.
> 
> Ladies, ladies, ladies!! I am 12 weeks post-relaxer and *I had NO SHEDDING AND NO BREAKAGE*. I kept looking at my comb, examining my tub, my towel, my wet back. *NO HAIR!! NONE!! ZILCH!! ZERO!! NADA!!!*
> 
> Let me repeat: *NO SHEDS, NO BREAKAGE. NOT EVEN ONE HAIR!!*
> 
> I typically get hair some shedded hair on my back when I'm rinsing and combing my hair through in the shower with my Jilbere comb and conditioner running through it. I generally get some hairs on the wall or the bottom of the tub. Or, I'll get a couple of hairs in my comb.
> 
> I GOT NO HAIR!! Let me repeat that once more: *I DID NOT SHED NOT ONE HAIR!! NOT ONE!!!!!!!!*
> 
> This is very new for me and is freaking me out. Why? Because my hair is extremely fine and thus prone to breakage and shedding so I have to be very careful.
> 
> My hair is now strong. When I do get a shedded hair, it seems more dense, harder to break apart. Strong and resilient.
> 
> Ladies, at this point, the growth is not as important for me as the strength, health and overall condition of my hair. It has improved drastically. I am now confident that I can continue with my stretch through mid-August, which would be another month, ending a 4-month stretch.
> 
> I ordered the Ovation set and will add the OCT and MT together. I now like the shampoo and rinse which I will use once or twice a week. But I'm stepping up my CW for now for the remainder of the summer and henna-ing as well.
> 
> I'm just delighted with the good things happening to my hair. FINALLY!!!!!


i am so happy for you! my mother has fine hair and it breaks/sheds so much that it frustrates both of us to no end. i bought porosity control tonight but have not used it yet; i am hoping she will have similar results with the MT.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm so happy for you girl! I'm glad that you have found something that works....I know I am happy. If you are having this much success, stick with it. I know you ordered the Bee-Mine and the OCT...but, I would wait if I were you. Sometimes I think we might mess up a good thing with too many things, ya know?
> 
> When you get the other items in, keep it for awhile and continue to use the MT and see how it continues to work for you, getting your hair in optimal condition FIRST...then, slowly add one or the other (BeeMine or OCT) into the mix...don't use too many, I feel so strongly about this
> 
> Besides that, I believe it because I experience it...just some normal shedding, but nothing outrageous at all!
> 
> Keep on growing girl....healthy and strong!!!


 

That's excellent advice Nice & Wavy.  I tend to do too much at once sometimes.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> That's excellent advice Nice & Wavy. I tend to do too much at once sometimes.


 
Thanks.  I think we all do at some point in time.  I know that it's been working for me and I don't have to add anything to it.  Give it a try first before adding other things.  I would hate to see some type of reaction from so many things at once: MN, MT, OCT, BeeMine, Surge...just sounds like too much all at once


----------



## shorthairdiva09

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I need to share this...
> 
> Been using my MT consistently. Did a quick co-wash this evening using just VO5 pomegranate  conditioner.
> 
> Ladies, ladies, ladies!! I am 12 weeks post-relaxer and *I had NO SHEDDING AND NO BREAKAGE*. I kept looking at my comb, examining my tub, my towel, my wet back. *NO HAIR!! NONE!! ZILCH!! ZERO!! NADA!!!*
> 
> Let me repeat: *NO SHEDS, NO BREAKAGE. NOT EVEN ONE HAIR!!*
> 
> I typically get hair some shedded hair on my back when I'm rinsing and combing my hair through in the shower with my Jilbere comb and conditioner running through it. I generally get some hairs on the wall or the bottom of the tub. Or, I'll get a couple of hairs in my comb.
> 
> I GOT NO HAIR!! Let me repeat that once more: *I DID NOT SHED NOT ONE HAIR!! NOT ONE!!!!!!!!
> *
> This is very new for me and is freaking me out. Why? Because my hair is extremely fine and thus prone to breakage and shedding so I have to be very careful.
> 
> My hair is now strong. When I do get a shedded hair, it seems more dense, harder to break apart. Strong and resilient.
> 
> Ladies, at this point, the growth is not as important for me as the strength, health and overall condition of my hair. It has improved drastically. I am now confident that I can continue with my stretch through mid-August, which would be another month, ending a 4-month stretch.
> 
> I ordered the Ovation set and will add the OCT and MT together. I now like the shampoo and rinse which I will use once or twice a week. But I'm stepping up my CW for now for the remainder of the summer and henna-ing as well.
> 
> I'm just delighted with the good things happening to my hair. FINALLY!!!!!




woooooohooooo! congrats hope i have this type of luck when i try it soon. I would love to not see any breakage or shedding. oooh i cnnot wait to start MT i am 3 months post relaxer and the NG is already acting lame so i hope i can handle it then


----------



## Soliel185

So....has anyone thought of making a moisturizing spray with their MT? I like using products in spray bottles b/c it requires less manipulation to get it where I need it to be..and with my braids, it's hard to get into every part. I use a moisturizing spray with aloe, glycerine, honeyquat, SAA, and hydrolyzed wheat protein -- I was thinking that I could add it in half with MT so it would be thin enough to spray and use it that way....I'm not worried about dryness b/c there's no manipulation, and I'd be focusing the scalp..anyone think this would still work?


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Just megasagged for the first time.  I really hope to see some improvement over the next six weeks (that's when I'm going to relax next).


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Soliel185 said:


> So....has anyone thought of making a moisturizing spray with their MT? I like using products in spray bottles b/c it requires less manipulation to get it where I need it to be..and with my braids, it's hard to get into every part. I use a moisturizing spray with aloe, glycerine, honeyquat, SAA, and hydrolyzed wheat protein -- I was thinking that I could add it in half with MT so it would be thin enough to spray and use it that way....I'm not worried about dryness b/c there's no manipulation, and I'd be focusing the scalp..anyone think this would still work?


 
The one thing that I do know is that you don't want to spray this on the length of the hair and use it as a leave in.....  Using it on the scalp, now that's a different story, and I would probably not use the Hydrolyzed wheat protein with it, just the SAA and other ingredients. There's enough protein in MT to add to it.


----------



## Soliel185

Nice & Wavy said:


> The one thing that I do know is that you don't want to spray this on the length of the hair and use it as a leave in..... Using it on the scalp, now that's a different story, and I would probably not use the Hydrolyzed wheat protein with it, just the SAA and other ingredients. There's enough protein in MT to add to it.


 

 I would leave out the wheat protein - I use it b/c it helps moisture bind to your hair. I just figure the MT would have to be so diluted in order to be thin enough to spray that it wouldn't be nearly as drying - esp combined with honeyquat & aloe vera. Also I would co-wash every few days..I just don't want to diminish the effectiveness.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Soliel185 said:


> I would leave out the wheat protein - I use it b/c it helps moisture bind to your hair. I just figure the MT would have to be so diluted in order to be thin enough to spray that it wouldn't be nearly as drying - esp combined with honeyquat & aloe vera. Also I would co-wash every few days..I just don't want to diminish the effectiveness.


 
I agree...you don't want to diminish it, but you can enhance it without causing to much drying from the protein by just doing a good DC (moisterizing)..it works like a charm.  You can add the honeyquat and the SAA to your conditioner...that will surely give it a boost!


----------



## SouthernStunner

Hi All!


I am a newbie and I love watching all the progress you guys have been getting from Mega-Tek.  I just ordered mine this past weekend but since I live out of the continental US (Guam) it will take about 2 weeks to get here.  I cant wait and I will most definetly post a starting pic.  I tried to sign up to the pledge class but alas its locked but that aint gonna stop me I am determined.


----------



## PuffyBrown

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Puffy, I'm sitting right at 3/4 inch. Definitely much quicker growth than I would normally experience at 3 weeks post.


 

Wow Sunshine that is awesome!
Today, I kept feeling on my scalp to see if I could feel any NG since my relaxer on Sat. I am obsessed.
So at six weeks 2 inch then 8 week 3 inche....this is exciting..


----------



## long2short2_?

It's been two weeks since I've started on MT and I now have 1/2in of growth. It looks like I will have an inch in another two weeks! However, that's just about the same results I've had with BT and other sulfer based growth aids. The only thing that has me wanting to keep using MT is that fact that it never ever STINKS! For the most part, my growth rate using this is no suprise. I guess I'm still hoping for a product that will give me an inch and a half instead of just one inch

you can check my fotki for growth updates with my braids, www.fotki.com/darlingdu


----------



## shorthairdiva09

long2short2_? said:


> It's been two weeks since I've started on MT and I now have 1/2in of growth. It looks like I will have an inch in another two weeks! However, that's just about the same results I've had with BT and other sulfer based growth aids. The only thing that has me wanting to keep using MT is that fact that it never ever STINKS! For the most part, my growth rate using this is no suprise. I guess I'm still hoping for a product that will give me an inch and a half instead of just one inch
> 
> you can check my fotki for growth updates with my braids, www.fotki.com/darlingdu




congrats on the growth!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

OK so its now day 6 of me using the MT and so far no shedding, no problems detangling, and although my scalp feels a bit itchy I don't have any other complaints.  I wake up expecting my hair to be ankle length but so far that hasn't happened LOL

Are any of you guys targeting problem areas instead of putting it all over? I'm concentrating on the sides and middle to see if I can get it to catch up to the nape hair.


----------



## JustKiya

Soliel185 said:


> So....has anyone thought of making a moisturizing spray with their MT? I like using products in spray bottles b/c it requires less manipulation to get it where I need it to be..and with my braids, it's hard to get into every part. I use a moisturizing spray with aloe, glycerine, honeyquat, SAA, and hydrolyzed wheat protein -- I was thinking that I could add it in half with MT so it would be thin enough to spray and use it that way....I'm not worried about dryness b/c there's no manipulation, and I'd be focusing the scalp..anyone think this would still work?



I don't know - I'd be concerned about how much is actually getting on your scalp. You'll have already watered down the MT majorly in order to make it thin enough to spray, and unless you are spraying into every part, most of it is going to land on your hair, and not your scalp. 
It might work, but I suspect it'll be slower progress - much slower. 



BostonMaria said:


> OK so its now day 6 of me using the MT and so far no shedding, no problems detangling, and although my scalp feels a bit itchy I don't have any other complaints.  I wake up expecting my hair to be ankle length but so far that hasn't happened LOL
> 
> Are any of you guys targeting problem areas instead of putting it all over? I'm concentrating on the sides and middle to see if I can get it to catch up to the nape hair.



I plan on starting to do this - my temples are really starting to drive me batty. I'm going to keep applying it to my whole head, but I'm going to add an additional application to just my temples to see if that ramps their growth up some....


----------



## *C00KIE*

Where is the cheapest place i can get megatek w/ cheap shipping?


----------



## cocoaluv

karlap said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 
> I am a newbie and I love watching all the progress you guys have been getting from Mega-Tek. I just ordered mine this past weekend but since I live out of the continental US (Guam) it will take about 2 weeks to get here. I cant wait and I will most definetly post a starting pic. I tried to sign up to the pledge class but alas its locked but that aint gonna stop me I am determined.


Welcome!!!


----------



## *C00KIE*

bump? bump?


----------



## JustKiya

*C00KIE* said:


> Where is the cheapest place i can get megatek w/ cheap shipping?



If you go back a couple of pages, someone posted a site that was offering a 10.00 off coupon - I think N&W got some MT from them for a very reasonable price.


----------



## *C00KIE*

yes, i do read all of the pages as the days go by, and this weekend i saw when the coupon for horselovers $10 off which ended yesterday.. got paid todayerplexed. Anyway thank you for the thought


----------



## JustKiya

*C00KIE* said:


> yes, i do read all of the pages as the days go by, and this weekend i saw when the coupon for horselovers $10 off which ended yesterday.. got paid todayerplexed. Anyway thank you for the thought



Ahh, I didn't know it ended yesterday. Hrmm. I don't know, off the top of my head - you might have to shop around a bit.  I stock up when I order, so shipping is always high for me.


----------



## *C00KIE*

Ya, i will be ordering from... Dont know who ever can get it to me quicker i guess since either way i will be spending about 30 bucks all together.. Thanx Kiiiiii ya!


----------



## *C00KIE*

Any recommendations?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> If you go back a couple of pages, someone posted a site that was offering a 10.00 off coupon - I think N&W got some MT from them for a very reasonable price.


oooh, I need to peep that, I still haven't gotten the cream rinse...I'm slipping in my PJ ways....


----------



## nodisrespect

......................


----------



## AtlantaJJ

BostonMaria said:


> OK so its now day 6 of me using the MT and so far no shedding, no problems detangling, and although my scalp feels a bit itchy I don't have any other complaints. I wake up expecting my hair to be ankle length but so far that hasn't happened LOL
> 
> Are any of you guys targeting problem areas instead of putting it all over? I'm concentrating on the sides and middle to see if I can get it to catch up to the nape hair.


I do this, I make sure I get my hairline daily.  It was toe up from micro braids.  My auntie asked me why did I say I had a problem with my hairline when she saw me last week, it looks great!....  That means that stuff WORKS!!!!!  Cause I sholl had a problem before I used it!  I mean it has filled in and the hair has length too!


----------



## *C00KIE*

Is the coat rebuilder the correct one w/ the blue writing
it says hoof on it?


----------



## *C00KIE*

nevermind. thank you guys anyway


----------



## SunnyDelight

I'm using OCT that I have mixed castor oil into.  I've had some breakage of long strands in the last week that don't include the bulb (YIKES ).

I was going to do a henna treatment but now I'm afraid.  Any suggestions?  thanks ladies.


----------



## Senegalese

SD I experience breakage too wih OCT, long strands of hair without the bulb. I am seeing new growth but if my hair keeps breaking like this it ain't gonne fly 




SunnyDelight said:


> I'm using OCT that I have mixed castor oil into. I've had some breakage of long strands in the last week that don't include the bulb (YIKES ).
> 
> I was going to do a henna treatment but now I'm afraid. Any suggestions? thanks ladies.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm so happy for you girl! I'm glad that you have found something that works....I know I am happy. If you are having this much success, stick with it. I know you ordered the Bee-Mine and the OCT...but, I would wait if I were you. Sometimes I think we might mess up a good thing with too many things, ya know?
> 
> When you get the other items in, keep it for awhile and continue to use the MT and see how it continues to work for you, getting your hair in optimal condition FIRST...then, slowly add one or the other (BeeMine or OCT) into the mix...don't use too many, I feel so strongly about this
> 
> Besides that, I believe it because I experience it...just some normal shedding, but nothing outrageous at all!
> 
> Keep on growing girl....healthy and strong!!!


 
This is great advice! Thank you for reminding me not to stop what is working. I will definitely heed that advice and keep doing what I'm doing. I may try just alternating the MT with OCT every other week. One week use the MT mixture, the next week use OCT mixed with castor oil. Continue my garlic treatments. Don't use the Bee Mine product for awhile, especially until *after* I relax next month. You're so right. I just want to keep it simple, allowing my hair to continue on down the path towards ultimate health. The garlic treatments have done wonders. I take Solgar Garlic gel tabs and they have been remarkable. I think I'm doing enough. Keeping it simple!! 

Thanks, Big Sis!!


----------



## Aggie

SunnyDelight said:


> I'm using OCT that I have mixed castor oil into. I've had some breakage of long strands in the last week that don't include the bulb (YIKES ).
> 
> I was going to do a henna treatment but now I'm afraid. Any suggestions? thanks ladies.


 


Senegalese said:


> SD I experience breakage too wih OCT, long strands of hair without the bulb. I am seeing new growth but if my hair keeps breaking like this it ain't gonne fly


 
How often are you deep conditioning and moisturizing your hair? Perhaps you should consider reducing how many time per week you are using the OCT for now, crank up the DCing and then go back to your normal routine after your hair has normalized. Also, how often are you clarifying your hair?


----------



## shorthairdiva09

so i applied my first app of MT and  mixed it with Narobi essential oil, olive oil, kemi oyl n jojoba oil, i made a 2 oz mixture and i applied it very lightly to the scalp. I am currently wearing a wet wrap but i may take it down after its about 90% dry and flat iron and rewrap it.. it smells soo nice and calm . i am loving this


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Sorry I don't come in here much ladies.... you all be talking up a storm up in here! LOL it's hard to keep up. Anyway, I think I would notice more progress if I was more consistent in using my MT- I actually put a reminder on my phone to remind me to do it daily!  I been slipping... but Idk, my hair so short right now I wonder if I'd notice anything anyway.


----------



## Senegalese

Aggie said:


> How often are you deep conditioning and moisturizing your hair? Perhaps you should consider reducing how many time per week you are using the OCT for now, crank up the DCing and then go back to your normal routine after your hair has normalized. Also, how often are you clarifying your hair?


 

I DC once a week and I clarify with Ojon detox shampoo every 2 weeks. Maybe I should start DCing 2x a week and clarify 1ce a week.


----------



## Aggie

Senegalese said:


> I DC once a week and I clarify with Ojon detox shampoo every 2 weeks. Maybe I should start DCing 2x a week and clarify 1ce a week.


 
No you shouldn't clarify once a week, I clarify every 3 weeks normally but since I've been on the MT challenge I've been mildly clarifying my hair every 2 weeks, ie, using diluted clarifying poo. My Nutrine garlic poo is a mild clarifying poo and I usually apply it or another clarifying poo once every 2 weeks. I keep up more frequently with my other garlic treatments and supplements. You say you're having some breakage, then try DCing more often as well.


----------



## SunnyDelight

Aggie said:


> How often are you deep conditioning and moisturizing your hair? Perhaps you should consider reducing how many time per week you are using the OCT for now, crank up the DCing and then go back to your normal routine after your hair has normalized. Also, how often are you clarifying your hair?


 
I DC about 2x a week but I always mist my scalp for moisture when using the OCT (2-3x per week).  However, I haven't clarified in ages.  Maybe I'll try that tonight.  

As usual - thanks for the tip Aggie!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mshottienelson said:


> Sorry I don't come in here much ladies.... you all be talking up a storm up in here! LOL it's hard to keep up. Anyway, I think I would notice more progress if I was more consistent in using my MT- I actually put a reminder on my phone to remind me to do it daily! I been slipping... but Idk, my hair so short right now I wonder if I'd notice anything anyway.


If you came into this thread daily you would not forget to use your Mega-Tek....come on and Meggasag with me and Kiya...she got me going on it!




Aggie said:


> No you shouldn't clarify once a week, I clarify every 3 weeks normally but since I've been on the MT challenge I've been mildly clarifying my hair every 2 weeks, ie, using diluted clarifying poo. My Nutrine garlic poo is a mild clarifying poo and I usually apply it or another clarifying poo once every 2 weeks. I keep up more frequently with my other garlic treatments and supplements. You say you're having some breakage, then try DCing more often as well.


 
Now you guys are going to make me start taking garlic, and I am not even really shedding....stop making me buy stuff!!  Garlic is good for your blood right?


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> If you came into this thread daily you would not forget to use your Mega-Tek....come on and Meggasag with me and Kiya...she got me going on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you guys are going to make me start taking garlic, and I am not even really shedding....stop making me buy stuff!! *Garlic is good for your blood right?*


 
Yes AtlantaJJ and a host of other health benefits are linked to garlic intake. So all in all, your body will thank you for it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> Yes AtlantaJJ and a host of other health benefits are linked to garlic intake. So all in all, your body will thank you for it.


Ya'll see this right, so I'm going to add garlic to my Vitacost shoping cart..I'm about to place an order  

What brand do you recommend / type? I've never taken garlic before. Is the orderless brands effective, I don't want to chase folks away.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

AtlantaJJ said:


> Ya'll see this right, so I'm going to add garlic to my Vitacost shoping cart..I'm about to place an order
> 
> What brand do you recommend / type? I've never taken garlic before. Is the orderless brands effective, I don't want to chase folks away.


*Kyolic Formula 100 Aged Garlic Extract Hi-Po* -- 300 Capsules (is this a good one?)

ETA: I read the reviews, I will be taking it...good for the heart!!


----------



## JustKiya

SunnyDelight said:


> I'm using OCT that I have mixed castor oil into.  I've had some breakage of long strands in the last week that don't include the bulb (YIKES ).
> 
> I was going to do a henna treatment but now I'm afraid.  Any suggestions?  thanks ladies.





Senegalese said:


> SD I experience breakage too wih OCT, long strands of hair without the bulb. I am seeing new growth but if my hair keeps breaking like this it ain't gonne fly



Aggie got it - up your DC and make sure you are being LIGHT FINGERED with this! You do not, not, not need to use a lot - I use it daily and I use about 1/2 ounce a week - and I got a big ole head.  Light application, ladies, light! The more you apply, the more of a risk you are running of getting it further up your hair strand rather than just on your scalp, and  we don't want that happening! 

Also, I wouldn't do the henna treatment - my personal thought is to NEVER do henna when I even vaguely suspect I might have protein related breakage....

I'd up the DC's (maybe even slide in an overnight one) until the breakage stops (shouldn't take long since ya'll hopped on it right away), and then make sure that ya'll are keeping up your moisture. 

Have you checked/vetted your other products for protein levels?


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Aggie got it - up your DC and make sure you are being LIGHT FINGERED with this! You do not, not, not need to use a lot - I use it daily and I use about 1/2 ounce a week - and I got a big ole head.  Light application, ladies, light! The more you apply, the more of a risk you are running of getting it further up your hair strand rather than just on your scalp, and  we don't want that happening!
> 
> Also, I wouldn't do the henna treatment - my personal thought is to NEVER do henna when I even vaguely suspect I might have protein related breakage....
> 
> I'd up the *DC's* *(maybe even slide in an overnight one*) until the breakage stops (shouldn't take long since ya'll hopped on it right away), and then make sure that ya'll are keeping up your moisture.
> 
> Have you checked/vetted your other products for protein levels?


 
Oooooh the bolded I haven't done in a long while so I think I'll be doing this tonight even though I DC'ed today. Thanks for the reminder JK.


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Kyolic Formula 100 Aged Garlic Extract Hi-Po* -- 300 Capsules (is this a good one?)
> 
> ETA: I read the reviews, I will be taking it...good for the heart!!


Kyolic odorless is what I use too AJJ.


----------



## GeorgiaGurl

I got my MMMTTT, I got my MMMTTT . Remember Eddie Murphy in Raw or was that Delirious? LOL. Anyway, I found it at a pet/livestock supply store here in Conyers, literally 5-10 minutes away from me. Why oh why didn't I jump on this earlier . I'm in the process of perfecting my mix. In an applicator bottle I put 2 oz MT and 1 capful of honeyquat (thanks JK ). I was thinking about adding castor oil for thickening purposes since the front of my hair is still thin despite being 24 weeks post. But now I'm thinking of adding a couple of squirts of CD hair elixer since I saw someone else mention it here. :scratchch I've been trying to think of ways to get rid of it. So when I get home I'll either add that or castor oil to the mix. Then I'll alternate weeks so the products will last longer. Thanks for this suggestion N&W . 

Lets get it, ladies!! Long, healthy, strong hair that is. Pretend the candy bar is a bottle of OCT or MT.


----------



## slim_thick

Hi ladies, 

Is their anyone using the 3 step ovation system or are you just using the OCT. If you only using the OCT, what shampoo and conditioners are you using.

Please help!


----------



## song_of_serenity

*sticks fingers in hair*
Yup. I have a minifro under there. :/ Thankfully, my newgrowth is managable and I can smooth it back into a bun/twist up no problem.

MT is causing issues, y'all! I have twice gone FIVE DAYS without washing because I don't have any more flaking like I used to 3 days post. I do get the itchies like clockwork on day 5, though.

The great thing is, I used to have a dry patch right around the front of my hair. Since using MT, it's GONE, GONE, GONE!!! I'm so happy!!! I can't wait until August when I get my relaxer so I can see the growth!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Can somebody post the OCT shampoo and rinse ingredients?   I am trying to compare the ingredients for the botanical shampoo, and the premier rinse...and I can't find them anywhere! (The OCT ones that is)  TIA.


----------



## Enchantmt

karlap said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 
> I am a newbie and I love watching all the progress you guys have been getting from Mega-Tek.  I just ordered mine this past weekend but since I live out of the continental US (Guam) it will take about 2 weeks to get here.  I cant wait and I will most definetly post a starting pic.  I tried to sign up to the pledge class but alas its locked but that aint gonna stop me I am determined.





Welcome to LHCF! Just PM DontSpeakDefeat. She can add you to the challenge.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Serenity_Peace said:


> This is great advice! Thank you for reminding me not to stop what is working. I will definitely heed that advice and keep doing what I'm doing. I may try just alternating the MT with OCT every other week. One week use the MT mixture, the next week use OCT mixed with castor oil. Continue my garlic treatments. Don't use the Bee Mine product for awhile, especially until *after* I relax next month. You're so right. I just want to keep it simple, allowing my hair to continue on down the path towards ultimate health. The garlic treatments have done wonders. I take Solgar Garlic gel tabs and they have been remarkable. I think I'm doing enough. Keeping it simple!!
> 
> Thanks, Big Sis!!


 
You know I got your back, lil sis.  Listen...the alternating sounds great...that's what I do and I think I might try this as well...MT one week and then OCT the other instead of every other day, just to see how it works.  If I get any major changes in any way, I'm going right back to what I have been doing!

I'm going to pick up some Garlic pills.  Where do you get yours from?


----------



## explosiva9

Ok. So the first month I had no shedding or itching. Now, my hair is shedding and the itch is uncontrollable. Even after washing and clarifying, the itch is real bad. I'm about to rip my hair out.


----------



## Senegalese

JustKiya said:


> Aggie got it - up your DC and make sure you are being LIGHT FINGERED with this! You do not, not, not need to use a lot - I use it daily and I use about 1/2 ounce a week - and I got a big ole head.  Light application, ladies, light! The more you apply, the more of a risk you are running of getting it further up your hair strand rather than just on your scalp, and  we don't want that happening!
> 
> Also, I wouldn't do the henna treatment - my personal thought is to NEVER do henna when I even vaguely suspect I might have protein related breakage....
> 
> I'd up the DC's (maybe even slide in an overnight one) until the breakage stops (shouldn't take long since ya'll hopped on it right away), and then make sure that ya'll are keeping up your moisture.
> 
> Have you checked/vetted your other products for protein levels?


 
Thanks JustKiya and Aggie, I usually DC every wednesday, but I'll do an overnight DC tonight and then DC again tomorrow with the hooded dryer. When I started OCT (jun 30th) I used to DC with Silicon mix but it has Keratin in it. But now I DC with NTM deep recovery mask. And I also cowash every other day with HE HY. I am skeptical about the Garlic pills (don't like ingesting too many vits), but I'll go to whole foods tomorrow and buy some Kyolic Garlic supps.

I can feel my NG though, one again thank u all u ladies r angels.

God bless u all!


----------



## JustKiya

explosiva9 said:


> Ok. So the first month I had no shedding or itching. Now, my hair is shedding and the itch is uncontrollable. Even after washing and clarifying, the itch is real bad. I'm about to rip my hair out.




Hrrm- have you changed anything? Started using any new products? Even the same products, but a new bottle? 

How often are you applying it? Maybe step it down for a few? 

Have you tried massaging your scalp/gently pulling your hair to tug your scalp?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm- have you changed anything? Started using any new products? Even the same products, but a new bottle?
> 
> How often are you applying it? Maybe step it down for a few?
> 
> Have you tried massaging your scalp/gently pulling your hair to tug your scalp?


 
I was going to ask the same questions, JK

I'm wondering if she added any other type of growth aid in addition to this or something.  If not, then I suggest she stops using for awhile, and then resume to see if it happens again.


----------



## caribgirl

Hey Ladies, 
I just applied my MT for the first time since my relaxer on Sunday. Do you think this is too soon?


----------



## ayoung

^^I don't think it is too soon. I applied the next day

Can't wait for that new growth to come on in!


----------



## explosiva9

I haven't changed anything. My diet is a little messed up now cause I've just been depressed with everything that has happened. But damn the itch is bad for me cause my head NEVER itches. I apply it everyday to my scalp and I alternate between my two combos. One combo is emu/jojoba/rosemary/carrot oils with mt and the other is the mt mixed with the moegro concoction. The shedding ir prob a combo of poor diet and the mt. Its not a lot and no where near 100 strands daily so that doesn't have me worried too much. I just need to find a moisturizing conditioner with absolutely no protein in it. Its driving me crazy.

Thanks ladies


----------



## BostonMaria

Ok so I co-wash and sneak in my room to pull out my stash. I tip toe to the bathroom and make sure everyone is sleeping before I apply the MT. I do my business, put my hair in a bun and hide my bottle again. Damn I feel like a crack head LMAO. 

I don't dare show my DH. He already thinks I'm nuts. 

I finally feel the tingling today. Feels kinda weird.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

explosiva9 said:


> I haven't changed anything. My diet is a little messed up now cause I've just been depressed with everything that has happened. But damn the itch is bad for me cause my head NEVER itches. I apply it everyday to my scalp and I alternate between my two combos. One combo is emu/jojoba/rosemary/carrot oils with mt and the other is the mt mixed with the moegro concoction. The shedding ir prob a combo of poor diet and the mt. Its not a lot and no where near 100 strands daily so that doesn't have me worried too much. I just need to find a moisturizing conditioner with absolutely no protein in it. Its driving me crazy.
> 
> Thanks ladies


Aggie correct me if I'm wrong, Pantene Relaxed and Natural does not have protein in it. It's the best grocery /drug store moisture condish in my opinion... I add a tad of coconut oil to mine when I DC....


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

BostonMaria said:


> Ok so I co-wash and sneak in my room to pull out my stash. I tip toe to the bathroom and make sure everyone is sleeping before I apply the MT. I do my business, put my hair in a bun and hide my bottle again. Damn I feel like a crack head LMAO.
> 
> I don't dare show my DH. He already thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> I finally feel the tingling today. Feels kinda weird.


 
I feel you girl.  I didn't DARE tell my DH I went to Horsetown today to pick up horse products for my hair.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

explosiva9 said:


> I haven't changed anything. My diet is a little messed up now cause I've just been depressed with everything that has happened. But damn the itch is bad for me cause my head NEVER itches. I apply it everyday to my scalp and I alternate between my two combos. One combo is emu/jojoba/rosemary/carrot oils with mt and the other is the mt mixed with the moegro concoction. The shedding ir prob a combo of poor diet and the mt. Its not a lot and no where near 100 strands daily so that doesn't have me worried too much. I just need to find a moisturizing conditioner with absolutely no protein in it. Its driving me crazy.
> 
> Thanks ladies


 
I think you are mixing too many things together and you are more than likely having a reaction...not necessarily from the MT, but from the combo.

My suggestion....stop using for about a week....all of it.  Then, just use MT and some oil mix and apply.  If you have the same reaction, stop.  Then wait a few days and try the other mix without the MT.  If you have another reaction, then you know its not the MT, but something else.

As far as a no protein conditioner...try Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner.  Here are the ingredients:

_Into a blend of Aubrey's Coconut Fatty Acid Base the following herbals have been compounded: chrysanthemum, angelica, rosa mosqueta rose hip seed oil, honeysuckle oil, horsetail, coltsfoot, ginkgo leaf, ginseng root, rosemary oil and sage oil. Preserved with citrus seed extract and vitamins A, C and E. No synthetics of any kind. Not tested on animals._


----------



## caribgirl

ayoung said:


> ^^I don't think it is too soon. I applied the next day
> 
> Can't wait for that new growth to come on in!



Oh good!! I was going through withdrawals without applying it . I know what you mean- I can't wait to see and feel some ng too .


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Aggie correct me if I'm wrong, Pantene Relaxed and Natural does not have protein in it. It's the best grocery /drug store moisture condish in my opinion... I add a tad of coconut oil to mine when I DC....


 
You are correct AJJ. The Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask does NOT have any protein in it. It is loaded with natural oils like jojoba and coconut oils. This is by far my favorite drugstore bought conditioner.


----------



## girlyprincess23




----------



## Aggie

explosiva9 said:


> I haven't changed anything. My diet is a little messed up now cause I've just been depressed with everything that has happened. But damn the itch is bad for me cause my head NEVER itches. I apply it everyday to my scalp and I alternate between my two combos. One combo is emu/jojoba/rosemary/carrot oils with mt and the other is the mt mixed with the moegro concoction. The shedding ir prob a combo of poor diet and the mt. Its not a lot and no where near 100 strands daily so that doesn't have me worried too much. I just need to find a moisturizing conditioner with absolutely no protein in it. Its driving me crazy.
> 
> Thanks ladies


 
Try the Pantene R/N breakage defense Hair Conditioning Mask. It does not have any proteins in it and you can find it in almost any store that sell drugstore bought hair products like Walmart or Sally's for example.


----------



## explosiva9

Thank you all for your responses. I will get the pantene and aubreys. Where do I find/buy aubreys? I live in NYC so I have access to just about everything.

Now, I am getting some nice growth and you are telling me to stop. I can't, its like crack. To stop now would mean to stop growth and I can't. I CAN'T!!! I'm addicted. I wake up in the middle of the night to apply if I forget. Screw the itch, I'll find a way but stopping now is just not possible. (Me yelling and running away) I WON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

explosiva9 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I will get the pantene and aubreys. Where do I find/buy aubreys? I live in NYC so I have access to just about everything.
> 
> Now, I am getting some nice growth and you are telling me to stop. I can't, its like crack. To stop now would mean to stop growth and I can't. I CAN'T!!! I'm addicted. I wake up in the middle of the night to apply if I forget. Screw the itch, I'll find a way but stopping now is just not possible. (Me yelling and running away) I WON'T DO IT!!!


 
You can get the Aubreys at any Vitaminshoppe!

Well, I know you are getting growth but I want you to be wise too...give your scalp a break.  It won't hurt to stop for a week to make sure your scalp isn't having an allergic reaction to something in whatever it is you are using.  If there is anything...better to catch it now before it becomes a serious problem.

HTH


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> You are correct AJJ. The Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask does NOT have any protein in it. It is loaded with natural oils like jojoba and coconut oils. This is by far my favorite drugstore bought conditioner.


 
Hmmmm....I tried this like last year and I did like it, but never repurchased it.  I'll try it again...maybe I'll like it even better.

Thanks, Aggie.


----------



## explosiva9

You are right! Ok,I'll cut back. Ah man, I hope it doesn't affect the growth rate.


----------



## lilsparkle825

*C00KIE* said:


> Where is the cheapest place i can get megatek w/ cheap shipping?


i hope it is not too late. i got mine from kvvet.com; 24.95 with free three day shipping.


----------



## Aggie

explosiva9 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I will get the pantene and aubreys. Where do I find/buy aubreys? I live in NYC so I have access to just about everything.
> 
> Now, I am getting some nice growth and you are telling me to stop. I can't, its like crack. To stop now would mean to stop growth and I can't. I CAN'T!!! I'm addicted. I wake up in the middle of the night to apply if I forget. Screw the itch, I'll find a way but stopping now is just not possible. (Me yelling and running away) I WON'T DO IT!!!


 
The Vitamin Shoppe carry it.


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hmmmm....I tried this like last year and I did like it, but never repurchased it. I'll try it again...maybe I'll like it even better.
> 
> Thanks, Aggie.


 
Yes girl get it, I'm sure you will love it again.


----------



## Platinum

lilsparkle825 said:


> i hope it is not too late. i got mine from kvvet.com; 24.95 with free three day shipping.


 
That's a good deal. I'll keep that in mind for my next purchase.


----------



## coolhandlulu

Hey y'all...just a lurker stopping by to say thanks for all the information that you guys are sharing.  I have been using MT since July 2.  I'm natural so it's hard to tell if my hair is growing and i havent been measuring it.  But I use MT with my own oil concoction (similar to moegro)  and my hair is the most manageable, softest, and STRONGEST it has ever been.  For those benefits alone, I will continue to use MT with my oil mix.  Also, I have the best sheen ever!  I will check back in when growth is more noticeable.  I just wanted to let all you ladies know how much I appreciate all of you and this board.  Smooches


----------



## michaela

coolhandlulu said:


> Hey y'all...just a lurker stopping by to say thanks for all the information that you guys are sharing. I have been using MT since July 2. I'm natural so it's hard to tell if my hair is growing and i havent been measuring it. But I use MT with my own oil concoction (similar to moegro) and my hair is the most manageable, softest, and STRONGEST it has ever been. For those benefits alone, I will continue to use MT with my oil mix. Also, I have the best sheen ever! I will check back in when growth is more noticeable. I just wanted to let all you ladies know how much I appreciate all of you and this board. Smooches


 


Hi coolhandlulu


I wish the Best of Luck with your mega-mix concoction!


----------



## BostonMaria

To the ladies that mention not feeling a tingling or itch, I didn't feel anything either until I applied MT then massaged my scalp. After that my head was on fiyah! Ouch!


----------



## PuffyBrown

You are too much!
What if you are having an allergic reaction and it does something bad to your scalp? Take a break you know what they say about too much of a good thing can be bad for you.

Love ya sweetie...."You're under control" *(say 3 times clicking your heels)





explosiva9 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I will get the pantene and aubreys. Where do I find/buy aubreys? I live in NYC so I have access to just about everything.
> 
> Now, I am getting some nice growth and you are telling me to stop. I can't, its like crack. To stop now would mean to stop growth and I *can't. I CAN'T!!! I'm addicted. I wake up in the middle of the night to apply if I forget. Sc*rew the itch, *I'll find a way but stopping now is just not possible. (Me yelling and running away) I WON'T DO IT!!![*/quote]


----------



## girlyprincess23

Couple of things: First does anyone noticed slowed growth when they don't use it everyday? B/C I have been slacking more this month and it does not seem to be growing as fast as when I applied it everyday religiously (also the month isn't over either so it may just be me). Also I took out one of my kinky twists last night just to make sure they weren't all matting together and the hair that came out was NOT the hair that went in!! First, thank goodness, there was no matting.despite me spritzing it with water and various things everyday. Also my hair is SOOOOO thick...just that little piece feels like kind of a blown up balloon version of what it was before and SOOOOO soft (and not just the roots either the whole long piece, except the very ends)....if all my hair is like this when i take out the rest (which i am sure it will be) I will be bowing down and worshiping OCT...growth and thickness and a full hairline and no more bald spots from matting mishaps....i can't take it I didnt't believe it also how long that one piece is w/o a relaxer i kept raking it thinking hmmm these ends must be left over kinky hair that's why it's so long and thick so after like 15 min...i got the point there was no more kinky hair and that was all mine...i'm over the moon...I can't wait to take these kinky's out!!


----------



## SunnyDelight

You ladies are awesome.  

Last night I put OCT on my scalp, moisturized and baggied overnight.

This morning during my cowash - I lost maybe 1 hair.  YIPPIE


----------



## january noir

girlyprincess23 said:


> Couple of things: *First does anyone noticed slowed growth when they don't use it everyday? B/C I have been slacking more this month and it does not seem to be growing as fast as when I applied it everyday religiously*


 
Yes, I have.  I use OVATION Max. System and I stopped using daily and use it 1x a week as a treatment now and I don't see the same amount of growth that I experienced with my initial applications.

It's no problem for me though.  

I still have stronger hair without breakage; greatly improved from before I started OVATION and that in and of itself makes the product worth it's weight in gold.  I am in no hurry to reach any desired length.   In other words, for me and my situation, is "slow and steady, win's the race!"


----------



## oooop2

Hi Ladies,

After thoroughly reading this post, i have decided to jump on the bandwagon.  I was been researching places to buy Mega-tek and I think I found a good deal at:

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/

And if your order is more than $100, you can use this code ZZP8 for $10 off.

I ordered 2 bottles for $49.90 total.  And they accept Paypal.

HTHs someone.


----------



## DaRealist

BostonMaria said:


> To the ladies that mention not feeling a tingling or itch, I didn't feel anything either until I applied MT then massaged my scalp. After that my head was on fiyah! Ouch!


So should we massage it in?
I typically don't aside from how I apply it with my finger.


----------



## *C00KIE*

Originally Posted by **C00KIE** 

 
_Where is the cheapest place i can get megatek w/ cheap shipping?_
i hope it is not too late. i got mine from kvvet.com; 24.95 with free three day shipping.

Thank you but i already ordered for $32 and change


----------



## *C00KIE*

So... i receieve an email letting me know that my mega tek has been ship, which will take forever to get here well thats what i feelerplexed


----------



## NYRICAN1

I just ordered my mt 2 days ago so I am waiting its arrival   
I want 2 join the challenge 2  but I am also in the weave challenge.  Is anyone using the megatek while wearing a weave?   What is your regimen?


----------



## Aggie

NYRICAN1 said:


> I just ordered my mt 2 days ago so I am waiting its arrival
> I want 2 join the challenge 2 but I am also in the weave challenge. Is anyone using the megatek while wearing a weave? What is your regimen?


 
I think JamaicaLovely has her hair in a weave, I hope she chimes in and help you out a bit or maybe you could pm her. I wish you the best with it.


----------



## BostonMaria

DaRealist said:


> So should we massage it in?
> I typically don't aside from how I apply it with my finger.



I only apply it to my scalp, not my hair. Although when I end up brushing my hair I think it ends up going all over my hair anyway...

Anyway after I apply it to my scalp I gently massage with my fingers all around the areas I applied the MT, I do this for a minute or two. Right after I did that last night I felt the tingling and itching. Nothing that hurt, but it was very obvious.


----------



## sweetgal

After a fresh relaxer, how long does it take to see visible results?

Also can someone give me a quick mix for the moegrow
receipt???

Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

girlyprincess23 said:


> Couple of things: *First does anyone noticed slowed growth when they don't use it everyday?*


My growth never slowed even when I had a brief 'slack' period.  I had just cut my hair about 1/2 inch and it was right back less than 2 weeks and a little longer.    So I cut it again.   It seems the more I cut, the more it grows...


----------



## Shimmie

oooop2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> After thoroughly reading this post, i have decided to jump on the bandwagon. I was been researching places to buy Mega-tek and I think I found a good deal at:
> 
> http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/
> 
> And if your order is more than $100, you can use this code ZZP8 for $10 off.
> 
> I ordered 2 bottles for $49.90 total. And they accept Paypal.
> 
> HTHs someone.


Thanks angel; this is good to add to our list of Mega Tek vendors.


----------



## Shimmie

january noir said:


> Yes, I have. I use OVATION Max. System and I stopped using daily and use it 1x a week as a treatment now and I don't see the same amount of growth that I experienced with my initial applications.
> 
> It's no problem for me though.
> 
> I still have stronger hair without breakage; greatly improved from before I started OVATION and that in and of itself makes the product worth it's weight in gold. I am in no hurry to reach any desired length. In other words, for me and my situation, is "slow and steady, win's the race!"


  "Evening Snow"

How are you angel 

I just wanted to tell you to expect a sudden 'spurt' of hair growth.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

sweetgal said:


> After a fresh relaxer, how long does it take to see visible results?
> 
> Also can someone give me a quick mix for the moegrow
> receipt???
> 
> Thanks



I would expect to see about 1/4 inch of growth per week. 

I'm gonna put it like this - I relaxed my hair three weeks ago - and I already have 3/4 inch of new growth. It would take me over a month to have that kind of growth normally. 

You will see a difference.


----------



## january noir

Shimmie said:


> "Evening Snow"
> 
> How are you angel
> 
> I just wanted to tell you to expect a sudden 'spurt' of hair growth.


 
 Hey Shimmie!  I'm fine, but even better when you show up! 
Really? That would be a very welcome event!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Just ordered my MT..Cant wait until it arrives. Thanks for the website. It was 29.95 with everything included.



oooop2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> After thoroughly reading this post, i have decided to jump on the bandwagon. I was been researching places to buy Mega-tek and I think I found a good deal at:
> 
> http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/
> 
> And if your order is more than $100, you can use this code ZZP8 for $10 off.
> 
> I ordered 2 bottles for $49.90 total. And they accept Paypal.
> 
> HTHs someone.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

You know what I did last night?

Washed with the shampoo, used the MT for 5 min., used the creme rinse.

When I combed I noticed like 2 broken hairs sooooooooo

while the creme rinse was still on my hair I concentrated about a quarter sized amount of MT JUST ON THE LAST MAYBE 4in. OF MY HAIR.  I let it sit for another 5 min. then rinsed them both out.  Guess what?


NO BREAKAGE WHEN I WET COMBED IT...NO BREAKAGE TODAY WHEN I COMBED IT...NO BREAKAGE AT ALL.

I am sold on MT even if my hair does not grow another inch...it most certaily will stop breakage!


----------



## AngieB

I am loving my hair these days and MT/OCT. I have both. Using the MT mostly though.
Today I tried something new for me. I didn't blow dry, I let my hair totally air dry and then flat ironed.  Soft. soft. soft. And smells so good. Turned out great and I can actually see the new growth since I didn't blow dry it straight. MT is definitely a winner!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I don't know about everybody else but I can honestly say that I just had a touch up on Saturday. I have been putting on scalp daily (straight). I have growth activity and can feel new little hairs sticking up.  Cant say if it is the MT but I can say that my scalp usually feels smooth for more than 4 days without the MT....




sweetgal said:


> After a fresh relaxer, how long does it take to see visible results?
> 
> Also can someone give me a quick mix for the moegrow
> receipt???
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lilsparkle825

BostonMaria said:


> I only apply it to my scalp, not my hair. Although when I end up brushing my hair I think it ends up going all over my hair anyway...
> 
> Anyway after I apply it to my scalp I gently massage with my fingers all around the areas I applied the MT, I do this for a minute or two. Right after I did that last night I felt the tingling and itching. Nothing that hurt, but it was very obvious.


this is a fabulous idea. i rub it in like i am greasing my scalp but that is it.


----------



## DaRealist

BostonMaria said:


> I only apply it to my scalp, not my hair. Although when I end up brushing my hair I think it ends up going all over my hair anyway...
> 
> Anyway after I apply it to my scalp I gently massage with my fingers all around the areas I applied the MT, I do this for a minute or two. Right after I did that last night I felt the tingling and itching. Nothing that hurt, but it was very obvious.


 
Thank you



lilsparkle825 said:


> this is a fabulous idea. i rub it in like i am greasing my scalp but that is it.


 
I apply like you do as well. I like BostonMaria's method too. I might try that tonight.


----------



## Senegalese

Hey ladies,

For those of u who take the garlic supps, how many mg do u take per day? I bought Kyolic 100 age, they say to take 2 capsules 2x per day, isn't that too much? That's 2400 mg per day.

Thanks


----------



## AngieB

I'm taking a 5000mg garlic oil softgel daily and it seems to be working. No problems thus far. Puritans Pride.


----------



## Aggie

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> You know what I did last night?
> 
> Washed with the shampoo, used the MT for 5 min., used the creme rinse.
> 
> When I combed I noticed like 2 broken hairs sooooooooo
> 
> while the creme rinse was still on my hair I concentrated about a quarter sized amount of MT JUST ON THE LAST MAYBE 4in. OF MY HAIR. I let it sit for another 5 min. then rinsed them both out. Guess what?
> 
> 
> NO BREAKAGE WHEN I WET COMBED IT...NO BREAKAGE TODAY WHEN I COMBED IT...NO BREAKAGE AT ALL.
> 
> I am sold on MT even if my hair does not grow another inch...it most certaily will stop breakage!


 
Great idea SSPP and I'm glad it worked out for you. I just might try it myself.


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> I am loving my hair these days and MT/OCT. I have both. Using the MT mostly though.
> Today I tried something new for me. I didn't blow dry, *I let my hair totally air dry* and then flat ironed. Soft. soft. soft. And smells so good. Turned out great and I can actually see the new growth since I didn't blow dry it straight. *MT is definitely a winner![/*quote]
> 
> I am air-drying my hair more often now as well and I agree, MT is definitely a winner for me too.


----------



## Aggie

Senegalese said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> For those of u who take the garlic supps, how many mg do u take per day? I bought Kyolic 100 age, they say to take 2 capsules 2x per day, isn't that too much? That's 2400 mg per day.
> 
> Thanks


I never take that many. I take only one to two capsule a day, ie 1200mg a day. Sounds like you have the one I have Senegalese. Mine has Vitamin E, Cayenne, and hawthorn berry in it. Great combo of extra ingredients and that's why I bought this particular one.


----------



## AngieB

Hey Aggie...I just wanted to say.."I see grey hairs everywhere". And I henna'd just three weeks ago. If my understanding is correct, henna doesn't wear off....so definitely new growth...correct?


----------



## Senegalese

Aggie said:


> I never take that many. I take only one to two capsule a day, ie 1200mg a day. Sounds like you have the one I have Senegalese. Mine has Vitamin E, Cayenne, and hawthorn berry in it. Great combo of extra ingredients and that's why I bought this particular one.


 

Thanks aggie i'll just take 2 then.


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> Hey Aggie...I just wanted to say.."I see grey hairs everywhere". And I henna'd just three weeks ago. If my understanding is correct, henna doesn't wear off....so definitely new growth...correct?


 
That's correct. The same thing happened to me and I was able to clearly see those gray roots which looked like 1/2" of new growth from 2 weeks after putting in my color. This pleased me greatly.


----------



## AngieB

Yep...seriously grey roots. I'll probably henna again this weekend. Hope I can get the mixture right since I absolutely love the color from the last time. I'm thinking I may go to the salon on Monday for a wash and set since I can never get the bounce and body I get after leaving the salon. Haven't been to a salon in probably two years.


----------



## cocoaluv

I got my Mega Tek today!!!! 


They delivered to my house and just left it on top of the mailbox I live in the city and I just have to thank god that no one stole it. Do you know that my mail man just put the rest of the mail on TOP of the box...that was on top of the mailbox!!! Oh well I'm massaging my scalp with MT as i type


----------



## shortyluv

Gotten my mega tek today! i alreaady taken my before pic. I do have a qustion for you guys. this might be asked already but i dont have time going through this whole thread. But iam trying the DC'ing 2-3x a week challenge and im CO with ors mayo and olive oil repelishing condish. Wouldnt this be too much protein for my hair? What do u guys suggest the amount of times to DC a week and apply the mega tek to my scalp???


----------



## january noir

shortyluv said:


> Gotten my mega tek today! i alreaady taken my before pic. I do have a qustion for you guys. this might be asked already but i dont have time going through this whole thread. But iam trying the DC'ing 2-3x a week challenge and im CO with ors mayo and olive oil repelishing condish. Wouldnt this be too much protein for my hair? What do u guys suggest the amount of times to DC a week and apply the mega tek to my scalp???


 
Yes, that would be too much protein.  I can't speak for the OO Replenishing Conditioner, but the ORS Mayo... .  Chile, your hair will feel like a helmet!   Stay with moisturizing conditioners *only* when using Mega-Tek Rebuilder or OVATION Cell Therapy.  You won't need another protein product with this stuff.

Some people apply daily and some do it only several times a week.  I recommend starting slow to see how your hair likes it and if it does, you can increase the usage to daily if you want.


----------



## oooop2

Shimmie said:


> Thanks angel; this is good to add to our list of Mega Tek vendors.


 



eroberson said:


> Just ordered my MT..Cant wait until it arrives. Thanks for the website. It was 29.95 with everything included.


 

No prob...Glad to help


----------



## Aggie

shortyluv said:


> Gotten my mega tek today! i alreaady taken my before pic. I do have a qustion for you guys. this might be asked already but i dont have time going through this whole thread. But iam trying the DC'ing 2-3x a week challenge and im CO with ors mayo and olive oil repelishing condish. Wouldnt this be too much protein for my hair? What do u guys suggest the amount of times to DC a week and apply the mega tek to my scalp???


 


january noir said:


> Yes, that would be too much protein. I can't speak for the OO Replenishing Conditioner, but the ORS Mayo... . Chile, your hair will feel like a helmet! Stay with moisturizing conditioners *only* when using Mega-Tek Rebuilder or OVATION Cell Therapy. You won't need another protein product with this stuff.
> 
> Some people apply daily and some do it only several times a week. I recommend starting slow to see how your hair likes it and if it does, you can increase the usage to daily if you want.


 
yes I agree with JN. The conditioner I would strongly recommend that does not contain any protein is Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask. It's thick, moisturizing and simply awesome.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> yes I agree with JN. The conditioner I would strongly recommend that does not contain any protein is *Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask. It's thick, moisturizing and simply awesome*.


 
  Great recommendation Aggie!


----------



## Platinum

I can't believe it! My nape is growing . I also have a bald spot that's a filling in (slowly but atleast I know it's improving ).

Sorry, no pics .


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> I can't believe it! My nape is growing . I also have a bald spot that's a filling in (slowly but atleast I know it's improving ).
> 
> Sorry, no pics .


YAY Platinum, congrats on your hair growth successes so far, thought I'd celebrate with you honey. Keep it growing.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Great recommendation Aggie!


 
Thanks JN. I love my sistas here and I want every one of them to have long, swangin' beautiful hair.


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> YAY Platinum, congrats on your hair growth successes so far, thought I'd celebrate with you honey. Keep it growing.


 

Thank you, Aggie! I can't wait to see what kind of results I'll have after 6 months of use.


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> Thank you, Aggie! I can't wait to see what kind of results I'll have after 6 months of use.


 
Me too girl, me too.


----------



## phyl73

PEACHEY said:


> Rhapsdyblu
> 
> all i can say is wowwww. you are the official postergirl for this challenge. i think its true we are all getting growth (for the most part), but there is something far more greater when a product can make someone feel so much better about their hair and overall self confidence.
> 
> thank you for being unselfish and sharing your experience with us.


 
Peachy, your hair is so pretty.


----------



## caribgirl

Platinum said:


> I can't believe it! My nape is growing . I also have a bald spot that's a filling in (slowly but atleast I know it's improving ).
> 
> Sorry, no pics .



Congrats Platinum!!! Grow it, girlie!



oooop2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> After thoroughly reading this post, i have decided to jump on the bandwagon.  I was been researching places to buy Mega-tek and I think I found a good deal at:
> 
> http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/
> 
> And if your order is more than $100, you can use this code ZZP8 for $10 off.
> 
> I ordered 2 bottles for $49.90 total.  And they accept Paypal.
> 
> HTHs someone.



Thanks so much for this, Oooops!!!

I needed another vendor besides easypetstore that takes paypal!!! I never have my CCs close at hand and I find it easier to use Paypal!


----------



## jamaicalovely

NYRICAN1 said:


> I just ordered my mt 2 days ago so I am waiting its arrival
> I want 2 join the challenge 2  but I am also in the weave challenge.  Is anyone using the megatek while wearing a weave?   What is your regimen?



Yep, me.    I've been applying MT each night.   I'm taking done hair tomorrow and reweaving.  I started on July 2nd and my hair has been growing out of control.

Here's a link the OCT/MT Progress Pix thread that shows my progress and regimen.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5042925#post5042925


----------



## phyl73

caribgirl said:


> Congrats Platinum!!! Grow it, girlie!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this, Oooops!!!
> 
> I needed another vendor besides easypetstore that takes paypal!!! I never have my CCs close at hand and I find it easier to use Paypal!


 
Wow, your hair has really grown.  I wonder what it will look like at year two year update?  It's really improved!!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I started with teh recommended does after a few weeks I started to smell the garlic..not good so I slowed it down to one pill. If you want more, maybe you can eat more foods that have been cooked with garlic...






Senegalese said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> For those of u who take the garlic supps, how many mg do u take per day? I bought Kyolic 100 age, they say to take 2 capsules 2x per day, isn't that too much? That's 2400 mg per day.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Platinum said:


> I can't believe it! My nape is growing . I also have a bald spot that's a filling in (slowly but atleast I know it's improving ).
> 
> Sorry, no pics .


Congratulations.  I certainly know how good it feels to see those bald spots improving.  Keep up the good work


----------



## PuffyBrown

Aggie and Everyone.....


When you do your garlic oil treatment are you DCing?

I am not sure to DC on the same day...






-


----------



## oooop2

Will adding pureed garlic onto hair and scalp and then DCing work well to decrease shedding?

At my local grocery store they sell a 64oz container of 100% pureed garlic w/no additives that I use for cooking.  

Thanks


----------



## Platinum

Thank you, Caribgirl and Rhapsdyblu!


----------



## Thann

oooop2 said:


> Will adding pureed garlic onto hair and scalp and then DCing work well to decrease shedding?
> 
> At my local grocery store they sell a 64oz container of 100% pureed garlic w/no additives that I use for cooking.
> 
> Thanks


 

That's a great idea! It makes sense to me. I really want to avoid shedding without taking any pills or adding an additonal shampoo to my reggie. I think I'm gonna start by adding to my weekly dc with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. 

I'm gonna be trying this soon, but I'm still gonna run it through my food processer first to make sure that I don't have a hard time getting it out of my hair when I rinse.


----------



## Aggie

PuffyBrown said:


> I started with teh recommended does after a few weeks I started to smell the garlic..not good so I slowed it down to one pill. If you want more, maybe you can eat more foods that have been cooked with garlic...


 
The garlic I take is Odorless aged Kyolic garlic and there is absolutley no odor when I take them, I mean none whatsoever.


----------



## Aggie

PuffyBrown said:


> Aggie and Everyone.....
> 
> 
> When you do your garlic oil treatment are you DCing?
> 
> I am not sure to DC on the same day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Thsi is correct Puffy, I DC with it because it is a great DC.


----------



## Aggie

oooop2 said:


> Will adding pureed garlic onto hair and scalp and then DCing work well to decrease shedding?
> 
> At my local grocery store they sell a 64oz container of 100% pureed garlic w/no additives that I use for cooking.
> 
> Thanks


 
Ooooooh I wish we had this here in the Bahamas because I would be using this for sure. Yes this is great for shedding. Make sure you use it like a pre-poo, okay? I would even add a little EVOO to it and heat for a few seconds in the microwave oven, then add to your scalp for 30 minutes, then wash and DC as normal.


----------



## Aggie

Chauncee said:


> That's a great idea! It makes sense to me. I really want to avoid shedding without taking any pills or adding an additonal shampoo to my reggie. I think I'm gonna start by adding to my weekly dc with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.
> 
> I'm gonna be trying this soon, but I'm still gonna run it through my food processer first to make sure that I don't have a hard time getting it out of my hair when I rinse.


 
Only make enough to be used all in one week at a time because the garlic can go rancid even in the refrigerator if allowed to sit longer than a week. Please read this article  for more information - http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hl-vs/iyh-vsv/food-aliment/garlic-ail-eng.php#botu. 

*Here's a small excerpt of the article of the link above. Please save in your favorites to refer back to later*:
*Background*

Garlic-in-oil is a mixture of vegetable oil and garlic, either whole, chopped or minced. When you make it at home and use it right away, it's a safe product. It's also safe if you keep it refrigerated on a continuous basis, and use it within a week.
The trouble starts if you store homemade garlic-in-oil at room temperature, or if you keep it in the fridge for too long. These actions could result in contamination of the product by the bacteria spores that cause botulism.
*The Link Between Homemade Garlic-in-Oil and Botulism*

The bacteria spores that cause botulism - Clostridium Botulinum - are widespread in nature, but they seldom cause problems because they can't grow if they're exposed to oxygen. If the spores don't grow, then they can't produce the toxins that make us sick.
However, when garlic containing the bacteria is covered with oil, there's no oxygen present. That means conditions are ripe for the spores to grow and produce toxins. You can slow down the growth of bacteria (and the production of toxins) by refrigerating the product, but this may not be enough to stop it from spoiling.
What's worse is that there won't be any obvious signs that the garlic-in-oil is spoiled. You won't be able to tell if it's dangerous, because it will still look, smell and taste the same.
If you eat garlic-in-oil that contains the toxins, you can get botulism - a potentially fatal food poisoning that may cause the following symptoms:

Dizziness;
Blurred or double vision;
Difficulty in swallowing, breathing and speaking; or
Paralysis that gets worse with time.
*






 CAUTION - THIS IS THE REASON WHY I ALWAS MAKE 2OZ OF THE GARLIC PRE-POO AT A TIME, I KNOW THIS IS ENOUGH FOR ME TO USE JUST ONCE MAYBE TWICE AT BEST WITHIN A WEEK.*


----------



## NYRICAN1

jamaicalovely said:


> Yep, me.    I've been applying MT each night.   I'm taking done hair tomorrow and reweaving.  I started on July 2nd and my hair has been growing out of control.
> 
> Here's a link the OCT/MT Progress Pix thread that shows my progress and regimen.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5042925#post5042925




thanks for your reply,   how many times did you dc?  I am afraid of dc'ing too  much because of the risk of matting.    Im sure youll let us know how much growth you  have.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

I realized I have to actually part my hair with a comb in order to make sure it gets to my scalp.  On my first night, I just used the applicator bottle as a comb to part and apply in one step.  But I think more got on my hair and less on my scalp.  So today (2nd time using) I just used the comb and parted.  I also am using it straight up for now and will adjust with adding things on an as needed basis.


----------



## sweetgal

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I would expect to see about 1/4 inch of growth per week.
> 
> I'm gonna put it like this - I relaxed my hair three weeks ago - and I already have 3/4 inch of new growth. It would take me over a month to have that kind of growth normally.
> 
> You will see a difference.


 
Thanks for respoinding-3/4 an inch in 3 weeks is amazing.

I relaxed 2 weeks ago, however, I'm wearing cornrows so it's difficult to tell.  It looks like 1/2 inch, however feels more like 1/4 an inch.

However, I dont really see how cornrows can slip...

Cant tell until these rows come out.....


----------



## jamaicalovely

NYRICAN1 said:


> thanks for your reply,   how many times did you dc?  I am afraid of dc'ing too  much because of the risk of matting.    Im sure youll let us know how much growth you  have.



I DC 2x per week.   1 during wash day and 1 during co-wash day.


----------



## sweetgal

PuffyBrown said:


> I don't know about everybody else but I can honestly say that I just had a touch up on Saturday. I have been putting on scalp daily (straight). I have growth activity and can feel new little hairs sticking up. Cant say if it is the MT but I can say that my scalp usually feels smooth for more than 4 days without the MT....


 

WOW-I hope I get results, I normally dont feel or see much growth until about 4-5 weeks after a relaxer, then the growth seems to come out of no where.  I'm hoping I cant get at least 3/4 an inch cosistently for a month.  I would be soo happy.

I'm currently using Ovation and my Mega Tek should be arrriving any day now....


----------



## Aggie

sweetgal said:


> WOW-I hope I get results, I normally dont feel or see much growth until about 4-5 weeks after a relaxer, then the growth seems to come out of no where. *I'm hoping I cant get at least 3/4 an inch cosistently for a month.* I would be soo happy.
> 
> I'm currently using Ovation and my Mega Tek should be arrriving any day now....


 

You do mean *can get 3/4 of an inch a month*, don't you?


----------



## DaPPeR

uh huh...will be buying Mega-Tek!!!!


----------



## BonnieB

So Excited because to make my bad day good when i got home i saw a box on my bed and when i opened it i saw my MT. I was so excited because my mom got it for me which suprised me. However, I am even more excited because my Bee Mine should be here any day now. Lets get ready to G-R-O-W!


----------



## shorthairdiva09

Can you grind garlic up and mix it with an oil and do an garlic oil rinse weekly to stop shedding?

If so, what oil would you guys recommend?


----------



## oooop2

Aggie said:


> Ooooooh I wish we had this here in the Bahamas because I would be using this for sure. Yes this is great for shedding. *Make sure you use it like a pre-poo, okay? I would even add a little EVOO to it and heat for a few seconds in the microwave oven, then add to your scalp for 30 minutes, then wash and DC as normal*.


 
Thanks so much for the advice.  Will do


----------



## JerriBlank

Angeshrty6 said:


> So Excited because to make my bad day good when i got home i saw a box on my bed and when i opened it i saw my MT. I was so excited because my mom got it for me which suprised me. However, I am even more excited because my Bee Mine should be here any day now. Lets get ready to G-R-O-W!



Your hair is to die for!!!!!!
Beautiful!!!


So i applied my MT last night(sometimes i mix it with shea butter oil,or emu oil,or i just use it straight up).
I parted my hair in four sections after i applied and use Keisha's roller method without the baggie.
When i woke up this morning and touched my hair,it felt so poofy underneath. My ng is starting to get where i'm just gliding the comb over my hair,so i don't pull through my ng.
Seriously,Seriously thinking about transitioning


----------



## sweetgal

Aggie said:


> You do mean *can get 3/4 of an inch a month*, don't you?


 

Yes that is what  I meant to say-I want 3/4 inches of 1 inch every month consistently.

I just hope I do!  Ladies do your cornrows slip?


----------



## cocoaluv

How long do you think one bottle will last if used daily? I'm scared of putting too much on. I keep touching my scalp to see if I notice a difference and I only got the darn thing yesterday .


----------



## Gemini350z

Cant wait to get this stuff!!


----------



## january noir

Gemini350z said:


> Cant wait to get this stuff!!


 
I just left you a response in your thread.  Welcome to the world of Mega-Tek and OVATION!   Be prepared for hair miracles!


----------



## Aggie

shorthairdiva09 said:


> Can you grind garlic up and mix it with an oil and do an garlic oil rinse weekly to stop shedding?
> 
> If so, what oil would you guys recommend?


 
yes you can use it weekly, in fact, you can use it 3 times weekly if that's how many times you wash your hair per week. I would recommend that you use extra virgin olive oil because it adds moisture as a pre-poo and excellent at combatting dryness between relaxers.


----------



## soulie

I saw this question in the other challenge thread, but couldn't find an answer there.  Has anyone tried this?  Thanks!







 04-19-2008, 09:52 PM 


CocoBunny




Member
 Join Date: Feb 2008
Posts: 81 





*Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *tt8* 

 
_* *I MIGHT HAVE MISSED SOME OF YOU THAT ARE NEW TO THE CHALLENGE. PLEASE CHECK THE LIST TO SEE IF YOUR NAME IS LISTED. IF NOT, PLEASE PM SO I CAN ADD IT!!!!*
THANKS_

Please add me to the challange. I will be using both OCT and Mega Tek. Do you think it would be overkill to mix it in with my Boundless Tresses (which also seems to get RAVE reviews)? The BT is kind of oily so it might combat the scalp dryness and build up. Does anyone have any experiance with this or thoughts either pro or con?


----------



## JustKiya

cocoaluv said:


> How long do you think one bottle will last if used daily? I'm scared of putting too much on. I keep touching my scalp to see if I notice a difference and I only got the darn thing yesterday .



My one bottle would last me for at least 3/4 months - I'm very light fingered with it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

soulie said:


> I saw this question in the other challenge thread, but couldn't find an answer there. Has anyone tried this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04-19-2008, 09:52 PM
> 
> 
> CocoBunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Feb 2008
> Posts: 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tt8*
> 
> 
> _* *I MIGHT HAVE MISSED SOME OF YOU THAT ARE NEW TO THE CHALLENGE. PLEASE CHECK THE LIST TO SEE IF YOUR NAME IS LISTED. IF NOT, PLEASE PM SO I CAN ADD IT!!!!*_
> _THANKS_
> 
> Please add me to the challange. I will be using both OCT and Mega Tek. Do you think it would be overkill to mix it in with my Boundless Tresses (which also seems to get RAVE reviews)? The BT is kind of oily so it might combat the scalp dryness and build up. Does anyone have any experiance with this or thoughts either pro or con?


 
I think that using too many growth aids at once is a no-no...JMHO.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Ladies,

I was so excited when i placed my order for my Mega-Tek only to find out its on back order (jefferspets.com).mmmm mmm ..I wonder why.. LOL. Well i found another site where it cost 24.95 with free shipping. 

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_f...CF648B6A586F1C
ALSO, : SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054

Now hopefully this site has some in stock!


----------



## *C00KIE*

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was so excited when i placed my order for my Mega-Tek only to find out its on back order (jefferspets.com).mmmm mmm ..I wonder why.. LOL. Well i found another site where it cost 24.95 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_f...CF648B6A586F1C
> ALSO, : SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054
> 
> Now hopefully this site has some in stock!


Thank you, wish i knew about this 3 days ago


----------



## graceunderfire

I just received my megatek (whooohooo!!!!!) and the oils that I ordered.  

My scalp is dry and so is my hair so I ordered:
Lanolin
glycerine
Emu oil 
jojoba oil
rosemary oil
Vitamin E 

I have a question about the Vitamin E.  It has sweet almond oil and lemon oil.  I am not sure if this is good for my hair.  Have any of you guys used almond oil or lemon oil on your hair?

I am going to wash my hair and leave the megatek on for 1 hour, wash it out and then add my moisture concoction.  I want to test out the megatek to see if I have a reaction to it.  If not then I will mix it up and leave it on.  

As soon as I figure out how to load a picture into my siggy I will show what my hair looks like.


----------



## JustKiya

graceunderfire said:


> I just received my megatek (whooohooo!!!!!) and the oils that I ordered.
> 
> My scalp is dry and so is my hair so I ordered:
> Lanolin
> glycerine
> Emu oil
> jojoba oil
> rosemary oil
> Vitamin E
> 
> I have a question about the Vitamin E.  It has sweet almond oil and lemon oil.  I am not sure if this is good for my hair.  Have any of you guys used almond oil or lemon oil on your hair?
> 
> I am going to wash my hair and *leave the megatek on for 1 hour*, wash it out and then add my moisture concoction.  I want to test out the megatek to see if I have a reaction to it.  If not then I will mix it up and leave it on.
> 
> As soon as I figure out how to load a picture into my siggy I will show what my hair looks like.



So glad you got it!! 

You are leaving the MT on your scalp only, right?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Minor update - I hope i'm not lunchin, but I just got my hair done Friday (senegalese twists) July 11.  Today is July 17 and I have newgrowth???? I've been lacing my scalp with Emu Oil, then using the MT on top (just diluted with water only) and massaging it in morning and night.  I did a full rinse in the shower this morning, and my twists are lifted....meaning, I have newgrowth..I couldn't stop starring...and my nails are extremely strong, white and thick...(hope they don't turn into horsie hooves)

This MT is the truth.....I'm blown...  My siggy pic is when they were first done...now my scalp is almost covered....will post pics soon...


----------



## tt8

*Hey Girls!!!*
How is everyone?!?! Well I found out i have some breakage at the top of my head. Yes I am trying to figure out where the heck it came from. Uhhhh!!! Anyway. I think I am going to stop mixing oil in my MT or just seabreeze my scalp in between apps. I think the shedding has stopped but my scalp doesn't like a lot of stuff on it. We'll see but you  know I am so open for the suggestions. XOXO!!
*Ovación
tt8*

ps... On a lighter note I think I am just about where I started before my trim
       YEAAAA! I am excited to post in September!


----------



## soulie

If you are mixing oil (and WHICH oil??) into your MT, do you still need to "pre-oil" your scalp?  I'm trying to get all this lined up in my head before the MT arrives (tomorrow!).  Thanks!


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> *Hey Girls!!!*
> How is everyone?!?! Well I found out i have some breakage at the top of my head. Yes I am trying to figure out where the heck it came from. Uhhhh!!! Anyway. I think I am going to stop mixing oil in my MT or just seabreeze my scalp in between apps. I think the shedding has stopped but my scalp doesn't like a lot of stuff on it. We'll see but you  know I am so open for the suggestions. XOXO!!
> *Ovación
> tt8*
> 
> ps... On a lighter note I think I am just about where I started before my trim
> YEAAAA! I am excited to post in September!





soulie said:


> If you are mixing oil (and WHICH oil??) into your MT, do you still need to "pre-oil" your scalp?  I'm trying to get all this lined up in my head before the MT arrives (tomorrow!).  Thanks!



I don't want you guys to think that putting oil in your mix is bad. Others have had great success with this ingredient. I'm just trying to figure out if it's the road I should be taking (I mix EVOO and BCO into my MT bottle and shake) We are not one size fits all so if you could oil your scalp in the past with no problem go for it. I HTH. and I hope I ain't scaring yall


----------



## graceunderfire

JustKiya said:


> So glad you got it!!
> 
> You are leaving the MT on your scalp only, right?



JustKiya, 

Only the megatek for an hour then rinse out.  

for future knowledge Is it a bad idea mix oils with the megatek and use it as leave one for the scalp.

Ohh, I see that it isn't a bad idea. Strike that

What does pre-oiling your scalp do?


----------



## JustKiya

graceunderfire said:


> JustKiya,
> 
> Only the megatek for an hour then rinse out.
> 
> for future knowledge Is it a bad idea mix oils with the megatek and use it as leave one for the scalp.



Only the mega-tek on your scalp, correct? Leaving it on your hair (esp. for an hour) would be a very hefty protein treatment. 

I don't think that many things are 'bad ideas' across the board. You have to judge  your own heads reaction to them. With that said, a lot of the ladies are mixing oils in their MT and using it as a leave-in on our scalps and having wonderful results, myself included.


----------



## soulie

I didn't think that pre-oiling was a bad thing; I wanted to be sure that it wasn't a needed thing.  I didn't want to open my package tomorrow and slap the MT on my scalp and damage myself in some way because I should have prepped first.


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> *I don't want you guys to think that putting oil in your mix is bad. Others have had great success with this ingredient. I'm just trying to figure out if it's the road I should be taking *(I mix EVOO and BCO into my MT bottle and shake) We are not one size fits all so if you could oil your scalp in the past with no problem go for it. I HTH. and I hope I ain't scaring yall





JustKiya said:


> I don't think that many things are 'bad ideas' across the board. *You have to judge  your own heads reaction to them. With that said, a lot of the ladies are mixing oils in their MT and using it as a leave-in on our scalps and having wonderful results, myself included.*





soulie said:


> *I didn't think that pre-oiling was a bad thing; I wanted to be sure that it wasn't a needed thing.*  I didn't want to open my package tomorrow and slap the MT on my scalp and damage myself in some way because I should have prepped first.



*I wouldn't say it's a needed thing (I say this cause it depends on your hair) yet I think it provides a barrier between your scalp/hair and the MT which in turn helps ya in the long run.*


----------



## poookie

i'm new to all of this, so hopefully someone can enlighten me...  (also visited the original threads, to no avail)...

mega tek = another animal product that gives great growth?

what exact products are you guys using?

i want in on all this growth!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

soulie said:


> I didn't think that pre-oiling was a bad thing; I wanted to be sure that it wasn't a needed thing.  I didn't want to open my package tomorrow and slap the MT on my scalp and damage myself in some way because I should have prepped first.



I don't pre-oil my scalp. Don't mix MT with anything either. I just use it straight up.

I've been getting good growth from it too.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am using straight now as well. I just kept adding the straight product to my bottle, now its all MT. I put a little in a container at and dip my finger in it and rub on my scalp everynight.


----------



## shortyluv

january noir said:


> Yes, that would be too much protein.  I can't speak for the OO Replenishing Conditioner, but the ORS Mayo... .  Chile, your hair will feel like a helmet!   Stay with moisturizing conditioners *only* when using Mega-Tek Rebuilder or OVATION Cell Therapy.  You won't need another protein product with this stuff.
> 
> Some people apply daily and some do it only several times a week.  I recommend starting slow to see how your hair likes it and if it does, you can increase the usage to daily if you want.




thanks for the reply january noir!


----------



## shortyluv

Aggie said:


> yes I agree with JN. The conditioner I would strongly recommend that does not contain any protein is Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask. It's thick, moisturizing and simply awesome.



ooo ill try some of that. i got some aubrey's honeysuckle rose. ill try DCing wit that since im trying to go on a strike wit products


----------



## poookie

so are you guys using the cell rebuilder or the coat rebuilder?

i found the former in a 16 oz. bottle, and the latter in a 2 oz. jar.

are they the same thing?


----------



## ckrenee

I am joining this challenge....
I purchased both the Mega Tek and Ovation but I am starting with the Ovation.  I hope it works.  I haven applying to my scalp every night for the past 3 days.


----------



## JustKiya

poookie said:


> so are you guys using the cell rebuilder or the coat rebuilder?
> 
> i found the former in a 16 oz. bottle, and the latter in a 2 oz. jar.
> 
> are they the same thing?



Most people are using the cell rebuilder, I believe - the coat rebuilder is the pet version, I believe, and it's rather pricey for the size, too.


----------



## poookie

JustKiya said:


> Most people are using the cell rebuilder, I believe - the coat rebuilder is the pet version, I believe, and it's rather pricey for the size, too.


 

ah, okay, thanks!

(goes to e-bay, and purchases)


----------



## Thann

Aggie said:


> Only make enough to be used all in one week at a time because the garlic can go rancid even in the refrigerator if allowed to sit longer than a week. Please read this article for more information - http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hl-vs/iyh-vsv/food-aliment/garlic-ail-eng.php#botu.
> 
> *Here's a small excerpt of the article of the link above. Please save in your favorites to refer back to later*:
> *Background*
> 
> Garlic-in-oil is a mixture of vegetable oil and garlic, either whole, chopped or minced. When you make it at home and use it right away, it's a safe product. It's also safe if you keep it refrigerated on a continuous basis, and use it within a week.
> The trouble starts if you store homemade garlic-in-oil at room temperature, or if you keep it in the fridge for too long. These actions could result in contamination of the product by the bacteria spores that cause botulism.
> *The Link Between Homemade Garlic-in-Oil and Botulism*
> 
> The bacteria spores that cause botulism - Clostridium Botulinum - are widespread in nature, but they seldom cause problems because they can't grow if they're exposed to oxygen. If the spores don't grow, then they can't produce the toxins that make us sick.
> However, when garlic containing the bacteria is covered with oil, there's no oxygen present. That means conditions are ripe for the spores to grow and produce toxins. You can slow down the growth of bacteria (and the production of toxins) by refrigerating the product, but this may not be enough to stop it from spoiling.
> What's worse is that there won't be any obvious signs that the garlic-in-oil is spoiled. You won't be able to tell if it's dangerous, because it will still look, smell and taste the same.
> If you eat garlic-in-oil that contains the toxins, you can get botulism - a potentially fatal food poisoning that may cause the following symptoms:
> 
> Dizziness;
> Blurred or double vision;
> Difficulty in swallowing, breathing and speaking; or
> Paralysis that gets worse with time.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAUTION - THIS IS THE REASON WHY I ALWAS MAKE 2OZ OF THE GARLIC PRE-POO AT A TIME, I KNOW THIS IS ENOUGH FOR ME TO USE JUST ONCE MAYBE TWICE AT BEST WITHIN A WEEK.*


 

Wow!  I had no idea. I was planning on just storing it, but thanks for the heads up. I'll just be making it fresh every week.


----------



## Makenzie

​ 

 *I got my Mega-Tek today.*​*


*​ 


I wanna join the challenge.  Can you tell?  I will post my starting pic tomorrow but I'm going to use it starting tonight.  I.AM.SO.EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was so excited when i placed my order for my Mega-Tek only to find out its on back order (jefferspets.com).mmmm mmm ..I wonder why.. LOL. Well i found another site where it cost 24.95 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_f...CF648B6A586F1C
> ALSO, : SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054
> 
> Now hopefully this site has some in stock!


 
Girl good things do comes to those who wait. I was gonna order from here yesterday and didn't. Now I'm glad, not only did I save on the minimum $5.00 charge, but shipping as well. Woo Hoo!!! Thanks again eroberson. I ordered 2 16 oz bottles of MT just now because I'm almost out of my current stash. I hope it gets here before I leave for Canada  on the 28th of this month.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Only make enough to be used all in one week at a time because the garlic can go rancid even in the refrigerator if allowed to sit longer than a week. Please read this article for more information - http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hl-vs/iyh-vsv/food-aliment/garlic-ail-eng.php#botu.
> 
> *Here's a small excerpt of the article of the link above. Please save in your favorites to refer back to later*:
> *Background*
> 
> Garlic-in-oil is a mixture of vegetable oil and garlic, either whole, chopped or minced. When you make it at home and use it right away, it's a safe product. It's also safe if you keep it refrigerated on a continuous basis, and use it within a week.
> The trouble starts if you store homemade garlic-in-oil at room temperature, or if you keep it in the fridge for too long. These actions could result in contamination of the product by the bacteria spores that cause botulism.
> *The Link Between Homemade Garlic-in-Oil and Botulism*
> 
> The bacteria spores that cause botulism - Clostridium Botulinum - are widespread in nature, but they seldom cause problems because they can't grow if they're exposed to oxygen. If the spores don't grow, then they can't produce the toxins that make us sick.
> However, when garlic containing the bacteria is covered with oil, there's no oxygen present. That means conditions are ripe for the spores to grow and produce toxins. You can slow down the growth of bacteria (and the production of toxins) by refrigerating the product, but this may not be enough to stop it from spoiling.
> What's worse is that there won't be any obvious signs that the garlic-in-oil is spoiled. You won't be able to tell if it's dangerous, because it will still look, smell and taste the same.
> If you eat garlic-in-oil that contains the toxins, you can get botulism - a potentially fatal food poisoning that may cause the following symptoms:
> 
> Dizziness;
> Blurred or double vision;
> Difficulty in swallowing, breathing and speaking; or
> Paralysis that gets worse with time.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAUTION - THIS IS THE REASON WHY I ALWAS MAKE 2OZ OF THE GARLIC PRE-POO AT A TIME, I KNOW THIS IS ENOUGH FOR ME TO USE JUST ONCE MAYBE TWICE AT BEST WITHIN A WEEK.*


 


Chauncee said:


> Wow!  I had no idea. I was planning on just storing it, but thanks for the heads up. I'll just be making it fresh every week.


 
Bumping this post because I think that many people skipped right over it and I really feel it is vital to this thread, thanks for bumping too Chauncee. Ladies please read carefully if you are doing the home-made garlic treatment, okay?


----------



## Aggie

I just ordered some more MT and I think that I will use much less oils in my next batch and I think that I will only use the Jamaican Black Castor Oil next mix with a drop of Honey quat. I didn't have a problems with the last mix but I still want to use it up closer to straight next time around and watch my progress. Of course, if I start to see breakage, back to my original mix I go.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Your Welcome Aggie!!.. Im so anxious to get started..LOL





Aggie said:


> Girl good things do comes to those who wait. I was gonna order from here yesterday and didn't. Now I'm glad, not only did I save on the minimum $5.00 charge, but shipping as well. Woo Hoo!!! Thanks again eroberson. I ordered 2 16 oz bottles of MT just now because I'm almost out of my current stash. I hope it gets here before I leave for Canada on the 28th of this month.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

Aggie said:


> yes you can use it weekly, in fact, you can use it 3 times weekly if that's how many times you wash your hair per week. I would recommend that you use extra virgin olive oil because it adds moisture as a pre-poo and excellent at combatting dryness between relaxers.



thanks i am about to do this method, its much cheaper and EVOO is the best oil for my hair.. i put it on my edges to give it some growth... great growth TFTH (thanks for the help)


----------



## cocoaluv

PuffyBrown said:


> I am using straight now as well. I just kept adding the straight product to my bottle, now its all MT. I put a little in a container at and dip my finger in it and rub on my scalp everynight.


 

Same here. I just take the top of the bottle off and pour some in there, dip my finger in it and part my hair to rub it on my scalp just before I take a shower.


----------



## Aggie

shorthairdiva09 said:


> thanks i am about to do this method, its much cheaper and EVOO is the best oil for my hair.. i put it on my edges to give it some growth... great growth TFTH (thanks for the help)


 
You're welcomed shorthairdiva.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> I just ordered some more MT and *I think that I will use much less oils in my next batch and I think that I will only use the Jamaican Black Castor Oil next mix with a drop of Honey quat. I didn't have a problems with the last mix but I still want to use it up closer to straight next time around and watch my progress. Of course, if I start to see breakage, back to my original mix I go*.




Scary!! I was thinking the very same thing today Aggie, as I was mixing up my experimental boosted batch! I was considering using just Castor Oil, and a touch of honeyquat!!!  Great minds, and so forth!


----------



## soulie

*Aggie* - what is your ratio of MT to JBCO?  And do you think a little Vitamin E would be a good addition?  Thanks!


----------



## genesis132

Checking in ladies!!
I've been using OCT kit (not mixed with anything) since Jun 16th,..my hair is currently in twist exts...I decided to rotate days of MN and OCt ( I started that on July 7th)....my newgrowth is CRAZY!!!!  I took pictures and will post them as my starting pics and then post in Sept (lord willing)....

I put a black rinse in my hair but it's fading and so you can really see the new growth/color demarcation line.....


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Aggie said:


> I just ordered some more MT and I think that I will use much less oils in my next batch and I think that I will only use the Jamaican Black Castor Oil next mix with a drop of Honey quat. I didn't have a problems with the last mix but I still want to use it up closer to straight next time around and watch my progress. Of course, if I start to see breakage, back to my original mix I go.


 


JustKiya said:


> Scary!! I was thinking the very same thing today Aggie, as I was mixing up my experimental boosted batch! I was considering using just Castor Oil, and a touch of honeyquat!!!  Great minds, and so forth!


 
Freaky, freaky. I was thinking along the same lines. Since I will mix anything with anything, I am now trying to see how my hair does with a little less mixing. I, too, was thinking of just the JBCO with the MT. WOW! - scary


----------



## song_of_serenity

I used JBCO for my latest batch. Can't tell the difference, just a jungle under there. 
However, I AM thinking of adding more MT than castor oil...I wonder if I should ruin an already working thing, though...Mine is even ratio MT and oils...
4 ounces MT, 2 ounces olive oil/ 2 ounces JBCO

Perhaps I should add peppermint oil in it??
~*Janelle~*


----------



## AngieB

rhapsdyblu said:


> Freaky, freaky. I was thinking along the same lines. Since I will mix anything with anything, I am now trying to see how my hair does with a little less mixing. I, too, was thinking of just the JBCO with the MT. WOW! - scary


 

Just wanted to say...You are definitely an inspiration..God Bless You.


----------



## cocoaluv

rhapsdyblu said:


> Freaky, freaky. I was thinking along the same lines. Since I will mix anything with anything, I am now trying to see how my hair does with a little less mixing. I, too, was thinking of just the JBCO with the MT. WOW! - scary


 

Good luck.


I'm not much of a mixologist plus I'm scared of going to work with my hair smelling like oils and such. However I did talk my mom into letting me put some MT on her temples to help thicken them out!!! I didnt tell her what it was though and I really dont think she cared as long as I wasn't interrupting her ability to watch HGDT's design to sell


----------



## rhapsdyblu

AngieB said:


> Just wanted to say...You are definitely an inspiration..God Bless You.


 


cocoaluv said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 
> I'm not much of a mixologist plus I'm scared of going to work with my hair smelling like oils and such. However I did talk my mom into letting me put some MT on her temples to help thicken them out!!! I didnt tell her what it was though and I really dont think she cared as long as I wasn't interrupting her ability to watch HGDT's design to sell


AngieB, thanks so much for the kind words.

You know, Cocoaluv, it is kinda funny. When I started on the MN thread and everyone was giving their mix, I wondered why they were mixing in all this stuff? I was just using it straight. Now - look at me.

You know, when I first came to the forum, it was just in search of help with my thinning/balding edges & temple (after looking at people's pix who said they had thinning, I gues I would be more accurage to say "balding" LOL) . Anyway, length was NEVER a thought. It may have been because I always thought my hair would only grow "so" long but I think it was moreso because I usually cut my hair to suit a style.

Now I have gotten greedy. Now I am impatient with my edges *and* the length. I now want a BAA & then have it so long that it finally drops & won't go into a fro. *AND I WANT IT ALL NOW.* LOL


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Scary!! I was thinking the very same thing today Aggie, as I was mixing up my experimental boosted batch! I was considering using just Castor Oil, and a touch of honeyquat!!!  Great minds, and so forth!


 


rhapsdyblu said:


> Freaky, freaky. I was thinking along the same lines. Since I will mix anything with anything, I am now trying to see how my hair does with a little less mixing. I, too, was thinking of just the JBCO with the MT. WOW! - scary


 
 I know right. This really is amazing that we all started thinking the same thing at the same time too.


----------



## Aggie

soulie said:


> *Aggie* - what is your ratio of MT to JBCO? And do you think a little Vitamin E would be a good addition? Thanks!


 
The new mix is only 1 oz of JBCO to every 7 oz of MT moving forward. I had some other oils in there and now I decided to stay with just the JBCO and honeyquat this time around. The Vitamin E oil is a nice addition as well. I would use about an ounce of that as well in the mix if I were you. Or if you want to keep your MT closer to it's original state then just put in a 1/2 an ounce of each oil , okay?


----------



## BostonMaria

rhapsdyblu said:


> You know, when I first came to the forum, it was just in search of help with my thinning/balding edges & temple (after looking at people's pix who said they had thinning, I gues I would be more accurage to say "balding" LOL) . Anyway, length was NEVER a thought. It may have been because I always thought my hair would only grow "so" long but I think it was moreso because I usually cut my hair to suit a style.
> 
> Now I have gotten greedy. Now I am impatient with my edges *and* the length. I now want a BAA & then have it so long that it finally drops & won't go into a fro. *AND I WANT IT ALL NOW.* LOL



LMAO!!!!! Hey why not! I say we all try for ankle length hair what the heck LOL


----------



## graceunderfire

I left it (MT) on for an hour and you guys are right my hair felt weird, kinda hard.  My hair is really low, so there is no parting and just putting it on the scalp.  

I put the oils on my hair and while my scalp is moisturized (happy about that) I found that the lanolin was the only thing that made it less hard, almost soft. 

Tomorrow I will leave it on for the recommended 5 minutes, maybe 10.


----------



## soulie

Thank you Aggie!


----------



## EMJazzy

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> ​
> 
> 
> *I got my Mega-Tek today.*​
> 
> 
> ​​​
> 
> 
> I wanna join the challenge. Can you tell? I will post my starting pic tomorrow but I'm going to use it starting tonight. I.AM.SO.EXCITED!!!!!


 
Girrrllll you and me both!!!


----------



## explosiva9

Hi ladies

Against my will I have stopped using MT for two days but I'm still itching a bit. I think its the hair products that I am allergic to and not the mt so I will be purchasing my old staples this weekend and giving my alter ego collection to my mom since she hasn't had any reactions at all.

Thanks


----------



## BostonMaria

cocoaluv said:


> ...I really dont think she cared as long as I wasn't interrupting her ability to watch HGDT's design to sell



OMG that's my favorite show too! LOL

I am all excited because I am going to get my hair done on Sunday and I'll finally be able to see what length I am at.  Since I'm obsessed, I'm going to take a picture of my hair at the salon just in case I get any type of shrinkage (supposed to be very hot in Boston). Its a Dominican salon I've never been to, but my daughter swears by it so hopefully they'll do a good job. If they come after me with scissors I'll have to jump out of my seat and run LOL 

BTW I've been leaving the MT on my scalp for like 24 hours then co-wash... am I doing it wrong?


----------



## cocoaluv

BostonMaria said:


> OMG that's my favorite show too! LOL
> 
> I am all excited because I am going to get my hair done on Sunday and I'll finally be able to see what length I am at. Since I'm obsessed, I'm going to take a picture of my hair at the salon just in case I get any type of shrinkage (supposed to be very hot in Boston). Its a Dominican salon I've never been to, but my daughter swears by it so hopefully they'll do a good job. *If they come after me with scissors I'll have to jump out of my seat* and run LOL
> 
> BTW I've been leaving the MT on my scalp for like 24 hours then co-wash... am I doing it wrong?


 
Yeah I know the feeling. Just be very clear and firm with them when you tell them NO TRIM. Because they wanna trim with every relaxer .


----------



## BostonMaria

I don't relax my hair anymore, but they always try to pull out the scissors anyway. Actually the last time I went in June I was told I didn't have any split ends.  I do know my hair is uneven though. I'll cut it eventually just not till my hair is a bit longer. Its in a ponytail all day so I don't really care right now as long as its healthy. I can hardly wait to post pictures and see the comparison in August with the MT.


----------



## Aggie

soulie said:


> Thank you Aggie!


 
My pleasure soulie.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh Wow hun, what are you using?




explosiva9 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Against my will I have stopped using MT for two days but I'm still itching a bit. I think its the hair products that I am allergic to and not the mt so I will be purchasing my old staples this weekend and giving my alter ego collection to my mom since she hasn't had any reactions at all.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy

explosiva9 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Against my will I have stopped using MT for two days but I'm still itching a bit. I think its the hair products that I am allergic to and not the mt so I will be purchasing my old staples this weekend and giving my alter ego collection to my mom since she hasn't had any reactions at all.
> 
> Thanks


 
...against your will...lol!

Well, I'm glad that you realized that it was NOT the MT and something else


----------



## JustKiya

BostonMaria said:


> OMG that's my favorite show too! LOL
> 
> I am all excited because I am going to get my hair done on Sunday and I'll finally be able to see what length I am at.  Since I'm obsessed, I'm going to take a picture of my hair at the salon just in case I get any type of shrinkage (supposed to be very hot in Boston). Its a Dominican salon I've never been to, but my daughter swears by it so hopefully they'll do a good job. If they come after me with scissors I'll have to jump out of my seat and run LOL
> 
> BTW *I've been leaving the MT on my scalp for like 24 hours then co-wash... am I doing it wrong?*



Nope - I think that's what most folx who use it and are regular cowashers are doing.  

 I skipped yesterday all together. Did my hairline, but I really didn't feel like meddling with my hair at ALL yesterday. Shoot, I was mad I had to get up and rinse my DC out.


----------



## BostonMaria

JustKiya said:


> Nope - I think that's what most folx who use it and are regular cowashers are doing.
> 
> I skipped yesterday all together. Did my hairline, but I really didn't feel like meddling with my hair at ALL yesterday. Shoot, I was mad I had to get up and rinse my DC out.



Thank you JustKiya, for a minute there I thought I was doing it wrong.  I didn't do it yesterday. I was so tired and couldn't drag myself out of bed.


----------



## EMJazzy

Just wanted to share my MT mix. In a 4oz jar....

castor oil
emu oil
jojoba oil
garlic oil 
and of course MT

One teaspoon of each of the oils and I filled the rest of the container with MT, mix thoroughly and lightly applied to my scalp. 

I added the garlic oil to my topical mix because I didn't want to add anymore supplements to what I am already taking since I had a bad reaction to CLO and D-3.  

When I detangled this morning I literally only had 3 hairs in my comb. 

I hope I am as successful as the majority of the challengers.


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> Just wanted to share my MT mix. In a 4oz jar....
> 
> castor oil
> emu oil
> jojoba oil
> garlic oil
> and of course MT
> 
> One teaspoon of each of the oils and I filled the rest of the container with MT, mix thoroughly and lightly applied to my scalp.
> 
> I added the garlic oil to my topical mix because I didn't want to add anymore supplements to what I am already taking since I had a bad reaction to CLO and D-3.
> 
> When I detangled this morning I literally only had 3 hairs in my comb.
> 
> I hope I am as successful as the majority of the challengers.



Oh, that's a brilliant idea to add the garlic oil right to your mix! Is it very strong smelling? Did you see Aggie's earlier post about the long term safety of garlic oil?


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> Oh, that's a brilliant idea to add the garlic oil right to your mix! Is it very strong smelling? Did you see Aggie's earlier post about the long term safety of garlic oil?


 
Yes I saw her post, there is no smell at all. I used Odorless Garlic softgels by Sundown Naturals. I poked a hole in 10 of the soft gels and squirted the contents in my MT mix. The expiration date on the soft gels is Jan 2011. I will be using the mix everyday so hopefully it won't go bad before I use it up. :scratchch


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> Yes I saw her post, there is no smell at all. I used Odorless Garlic softgels by Sundown Naturals. I poked a hole in 10 of the soft gels and squirted the contents in my MT mix. The expiration date on the soft gels is Jan 2011. I will be using the mix everyday so hopefully it won't go bad before I use it up. :scratchch



Oooooh, even smarter!!!  That's brilliant, EMJazzy!


----------



## *C00KIE*

^^^ that is a good idea, just wonder will the garlic decrease the amount of growth you get when mixed w/ the  mega-tek


----------



## sweetgal

Hi ladies, 

While using ovation or Mega tek did the product seem to change your texture?  I heard people saying that their new growth is softer.  However did it change the curl pattern or texture?  If so, how?


I'm currenlty using ovation, however I'm currently  wearing cornrows, and I'm not sure of what I'm feeling...it seems like growth though...but doesnt seem like the growth I'm used too.  My hair is really mosit from s-curl, so i'm going to let the s-curl dry out some more, and feel again


----------



## Aggie

sweetgal said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> While using ovation or Mega tek did the product seem to change your texture? I heard people saying that their new growth is softer. However did it change the curl pattern or texture? If so, how?
> 
> 
> I'm currenlty using ovation, however I'm currently wearing cornrows, and I'm not sure of what I'm feeling...it seems like growth though...but doesnt seem like the growth I'm used too. My hair is really mosit from s-curl, so i'm going to let the s-curl dry out some more, and feel again


 
Mine seem to be a little looser but like deep waves almost and it really is a little softer - not a lot but a little. Thankfully I'll take whatever softness I can get at this point - I'm 5 and a half weeks post my last relaxer.


----------



## Aggie

*C00KIE* said:


> ^^^ that is a good idea, just wonder will the garlic decrease the amount of growth you get when mixed w/ the mega-tek


 
I wouldn'tworry about that because the garlic oil is an added benefit used along with the MT. I think it's genius actually, especially because the garlic gel EMJazzy is using is odorless. Less is more in her case because she just skipped a whole step by infusing one with another without sacificing her hair being shed. Genius I say, just genius. Let us know how it goes EMJazzy.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Oooooh, even smarter!!!  That's brilliant, EMJazzy!


 
I most vehemently agree JK.


----------



## *C00KIE*

Aggie said:


> I wouldn'tworry about that because the garlic oil is an added benefit used along with the MT. I think it's genius actually, especially because the garlic gel EMJazzy is using is odorless. Less is more in her case because she just skipped a whole step by infusing one with another without sacificing her hair being shed. Genius I say, just genius. Let us know how it goes EMJazzy.


 

Well in that case... that is a good idea, actually that is a genius idea.. simply genius.


----------



## sweetgal

Okay the new growh i feeling seems to be less bulkier that my normal growth, so i'm not sure if it';s all growth or some slippage.  however i'm not sure how cornrows can slip.

I want my hair to grow so bad, I wan to braid my hair untill december and then do the big reveal...lol

I have been taking garlic tabs 



Aggie said:


> Mine seem to be a little looser but like deep waves almost and it really is a little softer - not a lot but a little. Thankfully I'll take whatever softness I can get at this point - I'm 5 and a half weeks post my last relaxer.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I thought that I'd let you all know that I just started using my OCT last night. I completed 2 months of MT and now I am going to be using OCT for the next 6 weeks until our September 1st reveal. Now I need to go check out Nice & Wavy's reggie, which I think she said she oils her scalp first with what I don't remember. 

N&W, which oil you use again to oil your scalp before OCT application? I noticed that it leaves my hair/scalp looking a little dryer than my MT, but that could be because I had my MT diluted in moisturizers and oils. Well anyways, my MT is very low and not much left in the bottle. 

I just ordered 2 more bottles of MT and awaiting their arrival in the mail. My next mix will not be so diluted anymore. I will be using it as close to straight as possible when they arrive. I just need to see if there will be a difference in my hair growth if done this way for a while. I'm taking progress pics as I go along but will not post up my comparison reveal pics until September 1st, 2008.


----------



## Senegalese

Hey Ladies

I just received my MT today, but I don't know if I got the one you r all using, on the bottle it says MEGA-TEK Equine Rebuilder Thicker Fuller Longer Manes & Tails COAT...HOOF. It doesn't say cell rebuilder, is it the good one? I will still be using the OCT, I will be alternating 1 day MT 1 day CT. And I'll use the whole maximising system once a week.

Thanks


----------



## sweetgal

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I thought that I'd let you all know that I just started using my OCT last night. I completed 2 months of MT and now I am going to be using OCT for the next 6 weeks until our September 1st reveal. Now I need to go check out Nice & Wavy's reggie, which I think she said she oils her scalp first with what I don't remember.
> 
> N&W, which oil you use again to oil your scalp before OCT application? I noticed that it leaves my hair/scalp looking a little dryer than my MT, but that could be because I had my MT diluted in moisturizers and oils. Well anyways, my MT is very low and not much left in the bottle.
> 
> I just ordered 2 more bottles of MT and awaiting their arrival in the mail. My next mix will not be so diluted anymore. I will be using it as close to straight as possible when they arrive. I just need to see if there will be a difference in my hair growth if done this way for a while. I'm taking progress pics as I go along but will not post up my comparison reveal pics until September 1st, 2008.


 

I'm\looking forward to seeing your results.  I know you will be able to give us alot of feeback on the pros and cons of each product, and how your hair responded to the products. You are very good at ananlyzing-I love that about you!

I have been using ovation for about 2.5 weeks almost 3 weeks.  My Mega Tek whould be arriving soon.  I want to use my Ovation for 4 weeks total  and then use Mega tek  for 4 weeks and compare.  However, knowing me I wont want to wait, i may just alternate between the two, but then I wont know which one really works.

I also have some lenzi request and bt left, I'm going to add just a little to the Mega tek and Ovation because they are descent products and I dont want to waste them

This should be fun.


----------



## JustKiya

Senegalese said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I just received my MT today, but I don't know if I got the one you r all using, on the bottle it says MEGA-TEK Equine Rebuilder Thicker Fuller Longer Manes & Tails COAT...HOOF. It doesn't say cell rebuilder, is it the good one? I will still be using the OCT, I will be alternating 1 day MT 1 day CT. And I'll use the whole maximising system once a week.
> 
> Thanks



That sounds like the same bottle I have. Eqyss has changed their labels 50-11 times, and I don't know if any of the websites have current pics of the actual bottles they are mailing out.


----------



## PuffyBrown

R U seeing anything from the Ovation yet?




sweetgal said:


> I'm\looking forward to seeing your results. I know you will be able to give us alot of feeback on the pros and cons of each product, and how your hair responded to the products. You are very good at ananlyzing-I love that about you!
> 
> I have been using ovation for about 2.5 weeks almost 3 weeks. My Mega Tek whould be arriving soon. I want to use my Ovation for 4 weeks total and then use Mega tek for 4 weeks and compare. However, knowing me I wont want to wait, i may just alternate between the two, but then I wont know which one really works.
> 
> I also have some lenzi request and bt left, I'm going to add just a little to the Mega tek and Ovation because they are descent products and I dont want to waste them
> 
> This should be fun.


----------



## EMJazzy

I will keep everyone updated!  



Aggie said:


> I wouldn'tworry about that because the garlic oil is an added benefit used along with the MT. I think it's genius actually, especially because the garlic gel EMJazzy is using is odorless. Less is more in her case because she just skipped a whole step by infusing one with another without sacificing her hair being shed. Genius I say, just genius. Let us know how it goes EMJazzy.


 


*C00KIE* said:


> Well in that case... that is a good idea, actually that is a genius idea.. simply genius.


----------



## Senegalese

JustKiya said:


> That sounds like the same bottle I have. Eqyss has changed their labels 50-11 times, and I don't know if any of the websites have current pics of the actual bottles they are mailing out.


 

Thanks JustKiya, I just finished massaging my scalp with my MT mix, I added Castor oil and EVOO, SL here I come!!!


----------



## graceunderfire

Guys, I need suggestions on a good conditioner for co-washing.  I use Burt's Bee's moisturizing shampoo and conditioner on my hair, but it's the conditioner isn't good for my hair.  It leaves my scalp still feeling dirty.  

Any suggestions would be really helpful.


----------



## JustKiya

graceunderfire said:


> Guys, I need suggestions on a good conditioner for co-washing.  I use Burt's Bee's moisturizing shampoo and conditioner on my hair, but it's the conditioner isn't good for my hair.  It leaves my scalp still feeling dirty.
> 
> Any suggestions would be really helpful.



I love the cheapies, personally - Suave, V05, White Rain. 

One thing I have learned about cowashing - in order to get your hair really clean, you have to leave it on longer than you would a regular shampoo. It's a slower/gentler process than shampoo'ing, so it's going to take a little longer - at least 10-15 minutes, I find, I have to leave it on, before it'll leave me feeling 'clean'. If the leaving in on longer doesn't work, I'll add a dab (teaspoon, _*maybe*_) of baking soda to the conditioner - shiny clean!


----------



## Aggie

Senegalese said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I just received my MT today, but I don't know if I got the one you r all using, on the bottle it says MEGA-TEK Equine Rebuilder Thicker Fuller Longer Manes & Tails COAT...HOOF. It doesn't say cell rebuilder, is it the good one? I will still be using the OCT, I will be alternating 1 day MT 1 day CT. And I'll use the whole maximising system once a week.
> 
> Thanks


That's the same one I have as well.


----------



## Aggie

Senegalese said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I just received my MT today, but I don't know if I got the one you r all using, on the bottle it says MEGA-TEK Equine Rebuilder Thicker Fuller Longer Manes & Tails COAT...HOOF. It doesn't say cell rebuilder, is it the good one? I will still be using the OCT, I will be alternating 1 day MT 1 day CT. And I'll use the whole maximising system once a week.
> 
> Thanks


 


sweetgal said:


> I'm\looking forward to seeing your results. I know you will be able to give us alot of feeback on the pros and cons of each product, and how your hair responded to the products. You are very good at ananlyzing-I love that about you!
> 
> I have been using ovation for about 2.5 weeks almost 3 weeks. My Mega Tek whould be arriving soon. I want to use my Ovation for 4 weeks total and then use Mega tek for 4 weeks and compare. However, knowing me I wont want to wait, i may just alternate between the two, but then I wont know which one really works.
> 
> I also have some lenzi request and bt left, I'm going to add just a little to the Mega tek and Ovation because they are descent products and I dont want to waste them
> 
> This should be fun.


 
Thanks Senegalese. I already noticed that the OCT is leaving my scalp a litttle dry hence the reason for wanting to oil my scalp first. I think I might use jojoba oil or almond for that purpose. I'll let you know.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I love the cheapies, personally - Suave, V05, White Rain.
> 
> One thing I have learned about cowashing - in order to get your hair really clean, you have to leave it on longer than you would a regular shampoo. It's a slower/gentler process than shampoo'ing, so it's going to take a little longer - at least 10-15 minutes, I find, I have to leave it on, before it'll leave me feeling 'clean'. If the leaving in on longer doesn't work, I'll add a dab (teaspoon, _*maybe*_) of baking soda to the conditioner - shiny clean!


 
ITA with JK. I myself use Suave humectant and tropical coconut and V05 almost everything and to me they really offer a lot of slip and most importantly, they are void of cones which is also really great.


----------



## lilsparkle825

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't pre-oil my scalp. Don't mix MT with anything either. I just use it straight up.
> 
> I've been getting good growth from it too.


me too...i oiled my scalp the first time i used it but then i mixed like 20 drops in the applicator bottle and i think this is good. i may not add any more after this 4oz runs out.

i have been letting my sister do mine and i think she is heavy handed cause today i scratched my scalp and there was stuff under my nails...eeeeewwww...and i know my scalp was clean beforer the megatek. BUT ON THE PLUS SIDE...i had to redo a twist in the back cause all my twists are loose. i think they were initially loose but not like this...i am excited...me, my mom AND my sister all didnt apply last night so when i do theirs tonight i will see if my sister's twists look looser since i did hers tight on purpose. oh and the itch is killing me.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Question!

If I apply MT to my scalp only twice a week before rollersetting and rinsing it out after 5 min., will I still see results?

I need to get my hands out of my hair so I am about to do twice weekly rollersetting.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

EMJazzy said:


> Yes I saw her post, there is no smell at all. I used Odorless Garlic softgels by Sundown Naturals. I poked a hole in 10 of the soft gels and squirted the contents in my MT mix. The expiration date on the soft gels is Jan 2011. I will be using the mix everyday so hopefully it won't go bad before I use it up. :scratchch


See, I always pop into this thread just at the right times!! This is pure smartness right here!  I put 50-11 other things in my MT, never crossed my mind to use garlic oil!!  Thanks for the value add!!!!!


----------



## sweetgal

PuffyBrown said:


> R U seeing anything from the Ovation yet?


 

I honestly think I might be! I have not applied the scurl for about 1 day.  This allows me to feel my roots more, because they are not moist and soft. It feels like growth, but i'm currently wearing cornrows and dont want to jump the gun.  I'm only 2.5 weeks post relaxer and normally dont feel growth until my 5 weeks and then the growth is very noticable.  So if i'm experiencing growth now...I have found the answers to my prayers...

I hope this is growth...


----------



## EMJazzy

AtlantaJJ said:


> See, I always pop into this thread just at the right times!! This is pure smartness right here! I put 50-11 other things in my MT, never crossed my mind to use garlic oil!! Thanks for the value add!!!!!


 
You are quite welcome!!


----------



## Aggie

Oh God bless you *Nice & Wavy*. I used my OCT straight up on dry scalp last night and I felt like I was using too much product and now tonight I did it the way you do yours by oiling my scalp first and guess what? I used far less product tonight than I did last night. The OCT just simply glide on my scalp like oil on water. Ican't believe how nice this feels compared to last night. Not only that, my scalp still felt dry last night even after I had put the OCT on and tonight, much much better. Also, it was so much easier parting my hair tonight than last night  because of the oil. Okay, I'll be doing it like this from now on. Smooches honey.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess

sooooo.... I just bought some Mega Tek!!!! woot woot!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am hoping that your hair is growing. Wouldn't that be so awesome.

I am 1 week post and I can distintly feel my first wave starting to form. I aint saying nuthing, its summer and my hair grows faster in the summer,I am just going to enjoy the ride until my next TU and hope and pray that it is visibly longer.




sweetgal said:


> I honestly think I might be! I have not applied the scurl for about 1 day. This allows me to feel my roots more, because they are not moist and soft. It feels like growth, but i'm currently wearing cornrows and dont want to jump the gun. I'm only 2.5 weeks post relaxer and normally dont feel growth until my 5 weeks and then the growth is very noticable. So if i'm experiencing growth now...I have found the answers to my prayers...
> 
> I hope this is growth...


----------



## Aggie

thinkpinkprincess said:


> sooooo.... I just bought some Mega Tek!!!! woot woot!


 

LOL, you are so excited - welcome thinkpinkprincess.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Sookey, Sookey




thinkpinkprincess said:


> sooooo.... I just bought some Mega Tek!!!! woot woot!


----------



## thinkpinkprincess

thanks guys, yeah... I'm excited... just a little 

um, so these threads are so long, idk where to start...


----------



## PuffyBrown

thinkpinkprincess said:


> thanks guys, yeah... I'm excited... just a little
> 
> um, so these threads are so long, idk where to start...


 

Start at the very beginning..click link on DSD first post. Then you will pretty much know whatz up.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I do it the same way too. Please, I have to put a reminder on my cell phone to do my megatek, otherwise I'll forget.......




BostonMaria said:


> Thank you JustKiya, for a minute there I thought I was doing it wrong. I didn't do it yesterday. I was so tired and couldn't drag myself out of bed.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

wooo, the soft ripples are coming in already. i cant say if its only the mega-tek cause i just came off surge but the ripples are MUCH softer and farther up the hair strand! I am in love with this product.


----------



## LiveLoveLife

Question...just bought a couple of 'moisturizing' conditioners (Burts Bees more moisture & giovanni smooth as silk) and i realized that both of these contain _some sort of protein in the ingredients...any suggestions for another protein-free moisturizing conditioner?? & i KNOW that this has been covered many times  but any help would be appreciated thanks!!!_


----------



## napgurl

I'm still waiting for my MT from Easypetstore.com.  It's been over a week.


----------



## Reinventing21

Hi ladies!! Question & Comment:  I just noticed that the box my Ovation came in had *'Bondifier Conditioner'* written in ink on the side of the box.  Did anyone else see that?  It has me wondering cuz 'bondng' is the best way to describe the effect Ovation has had on my hair.  I have always wished for a type of hair strand 'glue', something that would keep the strand in tact so it wouldn't break & this seems to be it.

I have had so many breakage issues, & Ovation did the trick. (And it lasts!)  To give you an idea, I was finally able to wear a WHITE shirt---you know what I mean?  White! There was only ONE tiny piece of hair on my shirt for me to brush off and that was after styling and wearing the shirt ALL DAY at Great America.  OMG, that has NEVER EVER EVER happened before!  Normally I wouldn't even wear white, cuz I was always so embarrassed by the breakage looking like neon lights on my clothes.  But, I decided to finally wear white becuz my hair just has not had breakage!  Even hubby recently commented that my hair looked longer & long.  I don't discuss hair with him (that's a whole 'nother story) even tho I was, am and will always be a hairaholic, so I was extra pleased.

Sorry for the long post!  So has anyone else noticed this written on the box?  Just curious!​


----------



## *C00KIE*

Aggie said:


> Oh God bless you *Nice & Wavy*. I used my OCT straight up on dry scalp last night and I felt like I was using too much product and now tonight I did it the way you do yours by oiling my scalp first and guess what? I used far less product tonight than I did last night. The OCT just simply glide on my scalp like oil on water. Ican't believe how nice this feels compared to last night. Not only that, my scalp still felt dry last night even after I had put the OCT on and tonight, much much better. Also, it was so much easier parting my hair tonight than last night because of the oil. Okay, I'll be doing it like this from now on. Smooches honey.


 


ITA to the T.


----------



## bravenewgirl87

*You see how bad  you all are! I found a way to get rid of my growth aids and products just so I can try this. 





I hate y'all sometimes for the stuff you end up making me buy. I hate you even more when it works cuz I know I'll have to buy more.

*


----------



## lilsparkle825

sweetgal said:


> Okay the new growh i feeling seems to be less bulkier that my normal growth, so i'm not sure if it';s all growth or some slippage. however i'm not sure how cornrows can slip.
> 
> I want my hair to grow so bad, I wan to braid my hair untill december and then do the big reveal...lol
> 
> I have been taking garlic tabs


[email protected] slipping cornrows. i have kinky twists and i am wondering the same thing...slippage or growth?


lilsparkle825 said:


> me too...i oiled my scalp the first time i used it but then i mixed like 20 drops in the applicator bottle and i think this is good. i may not add any more after this 4oz runs out.
> 
> i have been letting my sister do mine and i think she is heavy handed cause today i scratched my scalp and there was stuff under my nails...eeeeewwww...and i know my scalp was clean beforer the megatek. BUT ON THE PLUS SIDE...i had to redo a twist in the back cause all my twists are loose. i think they were initially loose but not like this...i am excited...me, my mom AND my sister all didnt apply last night so when i do theirs tonight i will see if my sister's twists look looser since i did hers tight on purpose. oh and the itch is killing me.


update: my sister's twists are a bit looser...and it was harder to part my mom's hair! the first 2 nights i just used my fingers to find the parts from the flat twists that became a braidout but last night i was like where are they?


thinkpinkprincess said:


> thanks guys, yeah... I'm excited... just a little
> 
> um, so these threads are so long, idk where to start...


THE BEGINNING! put your setting on forty posts per page


----------



## MrsQueeny

Yesterday I decided to put on my progress t-shirt just to see how I was doing. I asked dh to check for me.  He was quiet and I asked, "what number am I at?" He said, "I don't know." I asked, "what do you mean by I don't know?" He said, "well the shirt goes up to 11 and your hair is past that." Yall know I was doing the happy dance right? I was at 10.5 in June and now I am past 11!!!  I've said it before and I will say it again, MT is the truth.   Q


----------



## jamaicalovely

EMJazzy said:


> Yes I saw her post, there is no smell at all. I used Odorless Garlic softgels by Sundown Naturals. I poked a hole in 10 of the soft gels and squirted the contents in my MT mix. The expiration date on the soft gels is Jan 2011. I will be using the mix everyday so hopefully it won't go bad before I use it up. :scratchch



Where do you get the softgel?  great idea!


----------



## jamaicalovely

JustKiya said:


> That sounds like the same bottle I have. Eqyss has changed their labels 50-11 times, and I don't know if any of the websites have current pics of the actual bottles they are mailing out.



Sengalese & JK
This is what I am using too.   Still gives great results.   Awight...get your MT on...


----------



## jamaicalovely

shorthairdiva09 said:


> wooo, the soft ripples are coming in already. i cant say if its only the mega-tek cause i just came off surge but the ripples are MUCH softer and farther up the hair strand! I am in love with this product.




*Shorthair diva*,
I am experiencing the same soft ripples.   I actually took my weave down on Wednesday and I actually considered transitioning to natural because of how my new growth looks.   And my hair was sooooooo soft!

Ladies, I saw a couple posts above referring to co-wash.   Shonda Dee in ATL introduced me to *Kevin Murphy* hair products.  The conditioner is simply amazing!!!  Try this and you will not be disappointed.   My hair has never been this soft after using a conditioner. The slip is out of this world. I'm waiting for Shonda to tell me which conditioner to get.  Anyone else try this? http://www.kevinmurphystore.com/categories/get-conditioner.asp 

Lastly,  where is London Diva?   Haven't seen her post in a minute.


----------



## EMJazzy

jamaicalovely said:


> Where do you get the softgel? great idea!


 
I purchased them from National Warehouse...it's similar to Big Lots.  


Queeny20 said:


> Yesterday I decided to put on my progress t-shirt just to see how I was doing. I asked dh to check for me. He was quiet and I asked, "what number am I at?" He said, "I don't know." I asked, "what do you mean by I don't know?" He said, "well the shirt goes up to 11 and your hair is past that." Yall know I was doing the happy dance right? I was at 10.5 in June and now I am past 11!!! I've said it before and I will say it again, MT is the truth.  Q


 
Congrats on the growth!!


----------



## graceunderfire

LiveLoveLife said:


> Question...just bought a couple of 'moisturizing' conditioners (Burts Bees more moisture & giovanni smooth as silk) and i realized that both of these contain _some sort of protein in the ingredients...any suggestions for another protein-free moisturizing conditioner?? & i KNOW that this has been covered many times  but any help would be appreciated thanks!!!_


_

OMG, LiveLoveLife, I have the Burt's Bees conditioner and I didn't even realize that it had protein in it.  Maybe that's why my hair feels so stiff.  

I feel so silly.

I will definitely be more vigilant in the future._


----------



## JustKiya

Queeny20 said:


> Yesterday I decided to put on my progress t-shirt just to see how I was doing. I asked dh to check for me.  He was quiet and I asked, "what number am I at?" He said, "I don't know." I asked, "what do you mean by I don't know?" He said, "well the shirt goes up to 11 and your hair is past that." Yall know I was doing the happy dance right? I was at 10.5 in June and now I am past 11!!!  I've said it before and I will say it again, MT is the truth.   Q



 We need pictures, Queeny!!!!  



jamaicalovely said:


> *Shorthair diva*,
> I am experiencing the same soft ripples.   I actually took my weave down on Wednesday and I actually considered transitioning to natural because of how my new growth looks.   And my hair was sooooooo soft!
> 
> Ladies, I saw a couple posts above referring to co-wash.   Shonda Dee in ATL introduced me to *Kevin Murphy* hair products.  The conditioner is simply amazing!!!  Try this and you will not be disappointed.   My hair has never been this soft after using a conditioner. The slip is out of this world. I'm waiting for Shonda to tell me which conditioner to get.  Anyone else try this? http://www.kevinmurphystore.com/categories/get-conditioner.asp
> 
> Lastly,  where is London Diva?   Haven't seen her post in a minute.



Oooooh!!!! Congrats JamaicaLovely - are you going to be taking progress pics, now? I can't wait to see the difference after seeing your roots! 

I PM"d LD a lil while ago - she's busy, working, traveling, etc - she said she was going to try to post soon...  



LiveLoveLife said:


> Question...just bought a couple of 'moisturizing' conditioners (Burts Bees more moisture & giovanni smooth as silk) and i realized that both of these contain _some sort of protein in the ingredients...any suggestions for another protein-free moisturizing conditioner?? & i KNOW that this has been covered many times  but any help would be appreciated thanks!!!_


_

Personally, I love the 'matching' condtioner, the Premier Cream Rinse.  Aggie has been singing the praises of Patentes R/N Moisturizing mask, I think it is? 

I'm sitting here Megasagging now - I haven't been feeling well, and haven't done it since - shoot, tuesday, I think?    I think I might DC today - not sure yet. I'm experimenting with castor oil, and my hair is feeling surprisingly good - doesn't feel like it NEEDS a DC  - maybe I'll go all wild and crazy and experiment with a W&G today...._


----------



## MrsQueeny

Okay I will post pics later today. Q


----------



## Reinventing21

So... Has anyone noticed 'bondifier conditioner' written on the side of the box the Ovation comes in?


----------



## cocoaluv

Queeny20 said:


> Yesterday I decided to put on my progress t-shirt just to see how I was doing. I asked dh to check for me. He was quiet and I asked, "what number am I at?" He said, "I don't know." I asked, "what do you mean by I don't know?" He said, "well the shirt goes up to 11 and your hair is past that." Yall know I was doing the happy dance right? I was at 10.5 in June and now I am past 11!!! I've said it before and I will say it again, MT is the truth.  Q


 


Wow!!! How often do you use MT?


----------



## MrsQueeny

cocoaluv said:


> Wow!!! How often do you use MT?



About 3 times a week. After I wash I apply it to my scalp. I have a 50/50 mix of MT and castor oil. At least once a week I dc with MT by itself, rinse and dc with a moisturizing conditioner. Q


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Queeny20 said:


> Yesterday I decided to put on my progress t-shirt just to see how I was doing. I asked dh to check for me. He was quiet and I asked, "what number am I at?" He said, "I don't know." I asked, "what do you mean by I don't know?" He said, "well the shirt goes up to 11 and your hair is past that." Yall know I was doing the happy dance right? I was at 10.5 in June and now I am past 11!!! I've said it before and I will say it again, MT is the truth.  Q


 
Congratulations. I can't wait to see your pictures.

BTW, where did you get your progress tee shirt? With my TWA. I won't be needing one any time soon...but for future reference. Hey, with the MT, it may be sooner than I think?


----------



## EMJazzy

Woooo weeeee the creepy crawlies AIN'T NO JOKE!!!! That is a sure sign of growth on my head.  Do ya thang MT!!!


----------



## bellezanegra826

rhapsdyblu said:


> Congratulations. I can't wait to see your pictures.
> 
> BTW, where did you get your progress tee shirt? With my TWA. I won't be needing one any time soon...but for future reference. Hey, with the MT, it may be sooner than I think?



you can make a growth t-shirt on your own using word and then print the chart on some of those iron on decals you get from michaels. that's how i made my growth t-shirt. they also have plain t-shirts in all kinds of colors and sizes at michaels


----------



## Aggie

Reyna21 said:


> So... Has anyone noticed 'bondifier conditioner' written on the side of the box the Ovation comes in?


 
I no longer have my box and so I can't answer this question as I didn't notice anythinglike this on the box. It may have been on there but I don't remember seeing this.


----------



## ahamlet1

Hi guys I just purchased my mega tek. I am so excited 

. I did not order mine. I found a local store that sells western and horse grooming supplies. I just stopped on the way to visit my mom. Price including tax $33.41. GROW GROW GROW!


----------



## cocoaluv

Queeny20 said:


> About 3 times a week. After I wash I apply it to my scalp. I have a 50/50 mix of MT and castor oil. At least once a week I dc with MT by itself, rinse and dc with a moisturizing conditioner. Q


 

I never thought about DC with MT! I think I may need this one day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aggie

cocoaluv said:


> I never thought about DC with MT! I think I may need this one day. Thanks for sharing.


 
Neither did I and so it's a thought that I will definitely entertain later.


----------



## Reinventing21

Aggie said:


> I no longer have my box and so I can't answer this question as I didn't notice anythinglike this on the box. It may have been on there but I don't remember seeing this.


 
Hi Aggie!  Thanks 4 responding -- I was just wondering cuz as I had mentioned in a previous post, my box did say that (somebody had written in ink on the side of the box) so I was curious as to why.  Especially cuz that's how I would describe the CT, as a bondifier, a kind of 'glue' for the hair to keep it from breaking. Hmmmm...


----------



## Aggie

Reyna21 said:


> Hi Aggie! Thanks 4 responding -- I was just wondering cuz as I had mentioned in a previous post, my box did say that (somebody had written in ink on the side of the box) so I was curious as to why. Especially cuz that's how I would describe the CT, as a bondifier, a kind of 'glue' for the hair to keep it from breaking. Hmmmm...


 
You know this is an interesting observation that I will be sure to make with my next OCT purchase. Thanks for bringing this to our attention Reyna.


----------



## sweetgal

PuffyBrown said:


> I am hoping that your hair is growing. Wouldn't that be so awesome.
> 
> I am 1 week post and I can distintly feel my first wave starting to form. I aint saying nuthing, its summer and my hair grows faster in the summer,I am just going to enjoy the ride until my next TU and hope and pray that it is visibly longer.


 

WOW, one week and you can feel growth=AMAZING!  

What is your regular growth rate?  So here is the update with me.

My hair is offically dry now, it's not moist anymore because I have not used the s-curl.  I'm by nature a doubting thomas, however, it feels like growth.  It really does!  The Ovation seems to be causing some flakes at the base of my cornrows, however I dont think enough to cause matting.  I normally never get matting issues being in cornrows for 4 weeks. I'm going to be taking them out in the next 2 weeks anyway.

I cant wait to see what Kind of growth I may have by the end of the year


----------



## Soliel185

sweetgal said:


> WOW, one week and you can feel growth=AMAZING!
> 
> What is your regular growth rate? So here is the update with me.
> 
> My hair is offically dry now, it's not moist anymore because I have not used the s-curl. I'm by nature a doubting thomas, however, it feels like growth. It really does! The Ovation seems to be causing some flakes at the base of my cornrows, however I dont think enough to cause matting. I normally never get matting issues being in cornrows for 4 weeks. I'm going to be taking them out in the next 2 weeks anyway.
> 
> I cant wait to see what Kind of growth I may have by the end of the year


 

You keep your cornrows in for 4 weeks? I sleep in a scarf and after 2 2 1/2 weeks I am a frizzy mess!


----------



## chelliwatson4574

It's been nearly a month and I have not received my Megatek from Horseloverz. I've called customer service numerous times but noone has ever answered such that I am starting to doubt this is a legitimate business. They sent me an email saying my order has shipped but there is no evidence that it has shipped with the post office. I am at a lost. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

chelliwatson4574 said:


> It's been nearly a month and I have not received my Megatek from Horseloverz. I've called customer service numerous times but noone has ever answered such that I am starting to doubt this is a legitimate business. They sent me an email saying my order has shipped but there is no evidence that it has shipped with the post office. I am at a lost. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


 

I ordered mine through them too about a week ago and have not heard anything.

They need not mess with me like this.


----------



## prettykinks

chelliwatson4574 said:


> It's been nearly a month and I have not received my Megatek from Horseloverz. I've called customer service numerous times but noone has ever answered such that I am starting to doubt this is a legitimate business. They sent me an email saying my order has shipped but there is no evidence that it has shipped with the post office. I am at a lost. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks



It took 24 days for my MT to arrive. I was pissed I will not be ordering from them again.


----------



## bellezanegra826

chelliwatson4574 said:


> It's been nearly a month and I have not received my Megatek from Horseloverz. I've called customer service numerous times but noone has ever answered such that I am starting to doubt this is a legitimate business. They sent me an email saying my order has shipped but there is no evidence that it has shipped with the post office. I am at a lost. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks



don't expect to get your order in less than 10 days, that is what i was told my customer service, and it took 10 days for me to get my stuff

eta: if you type in horseloverz scam there are a few article about how people never go their orders or didn't get things until they had harassed the company through calls and emails. i think they are ok with keeping your money and not delivering product.


----------



## bluevalentine

hi everyone, i just got my megatek today and i already applied some to my scalp. i'm prayin for thicker longer hair so i hope i get it.

btw, i ordered from stagecoastwest.com on thursday and i already got it today (saturday). now that's good customer service


----------



## Nice & Wavy

> Okay ladies, I thought that I'd let you all know that I just started using my OCT last night. I completed 2 months of MT and now I am going to be using OCT for the next 6 weeks until our September 1st reveal. Now I need to go check out Nice & Wavy's reggie, which I think she said she oils her scalp first with what I don't remember.
> 
> N&W, which oil you use again to oil your scalp before OCT application? I noticed that it leaves my hair/scalp looking a little dryer than my MT, but that could be because I had my MT diluted in moisturizers and oils. Well anyways, my MT is very low and not much left in the bottle.
> 
> I just ordered 2 more bottles of MT and awaiting their arrival in the mail. My next mix will not be so diluted anymore. I will be using it as close to straight as possible when they arrive. I just need to see if there will be a difference in my hair growth if done this way for a while. I'm taking progress pics as I go along but will not post up my comparison reveal pics until September 1st, 2008.


Hi Aggie,
I'm happy you got the OCT.  It's really good stuff and much like MT except has some different ingredients in it.  I do alternate with MT, so that way I'm getting the best of both...whatever I'm missing in one, the other gives me.

I use EVOO most times, but sometimes I do use Castor oil.  Either one does it for me.  Using it the way I do will cause you to use much less of the product too.




Aggie said:


> Oh God bless you *Nice & Wavy*. I used my OCT straight up on dry scalp last night and I felt like I was using too much product and now tonight I did it the way you do yours by oiling my scalp first and guess what? I used far less product tonight than I did last night. The OCT just simply glide on my scalp like oil on water. Ican't believe how nice this feels compared to last night. Not only that, my scalp still felt dry last night even after I had put the OCT on and tonight, much much better. Also, it was so much easier parting my hair tonight than last night because of the oil. Okay, I'll be doing it like this from now on. Smooches honey.


Oh, I'm so glad that its working for you.  It does feel better that way and you will get a good dose of the OCT too..it's like your scalp will just absorb it

Keep me posted on how it goes, ok?

 Blessings!


----------



## Miss Priss

Hi everyone, I am new to LHCF but I've been lurking for several days.  I am excited about the information and results that I am seeing.  I have to admit that due to my ignorance, I always believed that if a black woman had really long hair that it was either a weave or she was bi racial.  Now that I am educated by the wonderful ladies here, I now believe that I can grow long and healthy hair too.

I would love to join the MT challenge but I am currently wearing tree braids.  Will someone please tell me how to use MT with the style?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## JustKiya

Miss Priss said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to LHCF but I've been lurking for several days.  I am excited about the information and results that I am seeing.  I have to admit that due to my ignorance, I always believed that if a black woman had really long hair that it was either a weave or she was bi racial.  Now that I am educated by the wonderful ladies here, I now believe that I can grow long and healthy hair too.
> 
> I would love to join the MT challenge but I am currently wearing tree braids.  Will someone please tell me how to use MT with the style?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.



Welcome MsPriss!!! 

Isn't it so exciting to learn that you can grow your OWN hair and make it look fabulous?  You just wanna jump right in, and start doing everything that you can! 

I suggest that you read the first challenge thread, if you haven't already - it's linked from the first post of this thread, I believe. It's really long, so it might take a while - but trust me, that will be time WELL spent on the future long-term health of your hair. 

I'd also suggest that you read the sticky about the Search Tutorial - as you come across unfamiliar terms, you can run a quick search, and you'll get an education on the quick! 

It's a whole new world of hair - have fun learning!


----------



## nodisrespect

bellezanegra826 said:


> don't expect to get your order in less than 10 days, that is what i was told my customer service, and it took 10 days for me to get my stuff
> 
> eta: if you type in horseloverz scam there are a few article about how people never go their orders or didn't get things until they had harassed the company through calls and emails. i think they are ok with keeping your money and not delivering product.



i knew something was wrong with them the way they took the money out of my bank account the second i pushed "send" on the order. there are pretty much no stores on my campus, so i end up basically doing all my shopping online and i dont think thats ever happened before... i made a thread warning people not to buy from easypetstore/horseloverz.com (thats who sends you the emails after you order) regardless of whether some people had an ok experience with them or not, i think its better to just not risk it... give better vendors our collective business


----------



## lilsparkle825

here goes my soapbox again...

...for anyone looking to order MT online, *try kvvet.com*; it is $24.95 with free 3 day shipping and the $5 off coupon will save you the fee they tack on if your total is less than a certain amount ($50 or $60, cant remember which one)

i ordered my MT last wednesday; it was sent out thursday; i got it monday.

-gets down off of soapbox-


----------



## JustKiya

Or Stagecoastwest.com - I think their prices compare well, and shipping is _*quick*_. 

Has easypets/horseloverz been taken off/edited to reflect it's meh service on the front post?


----------



## Miss Priss

JustKiya said:


> Welcome MsPriss!!!
> 
> Isn't it so exciting to learn that you can grow your OWN hair and make it look fabulous?  You just wanna jump right in, and start doing everything that you can!
> 
> I suggest that you read the first challenge thread, if you haven't already - it's linked from the first post of this thread, I believe. It's really long, so it might take a while - but trust me, that will be time WELL spent on the future long-term health of your hair.
> 
> I'd also suggest that you read the sticky about the Search Tutorial - as you come across unfamiliar terms, you can run a quick search, and you'll get an education on the quick!
> 
> It's a whole new world of hair - have fun learning!


 
JustKiya, Thank you very much for the welcome and I will most certainly check out the tutorial.


----------



## LadyJ76

bellezanegra826 said:


> don't expect to get your order in less than 10 days, that is what i was told my customer service, and it took 10 days for me to get my stuff
> 
> eta: if you type in horseloverz scam there are a few article about how people never go their orders or didn't get things until they had harassed the company through calls and emails. i think they are ok with keeping your money and not delivering product.


 

I know many of you have had problems with horseloverz, but I've ordered from them 2x now and gotten my MT in 2 days, both times.  Maybe it has to do with location??  Maybe I shouldn't press my luck the next time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Welcome, MissPriss!!!

Good to see you here..and I look forward to sharing and growing with you too!

Blessings.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Day 4 for me and so far so good.  Nothing to report, but I am wishing good things as I rub it in.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

my NG is coming in ladies! I did a cowash and applied and i believe i got about 1/4 an inch of NG since i applied it last week. It is soo lovely. But i cannot base it all on MT because I am coming off Surge 14 also which gave me about 1/4 an inch of NG in the two weeks i used it but just checking in!! love you all night night


----------



## MizzBrown

How are yall measuring your NG? Do yall literally put a ruler to your scalp or are you measuring the length down your back?

Do you measure a piece of shed hair? Just curious.


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi Aggie,
> I'm happy you got the OCT. It's really good stuff and much like MT except has some different ingredients in it. I do alternate with MT, so that way I'm getting the best of both...whatever I'm missing in one, the other gives me.
> 
> I use EVOO most times, but sometimes I do use Castor oil. Either one does it for me. Using it the way I do will cause you to use much less of the product too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm so glad that its working for you. It does feel better that way and you will get a good dose of the OCT too..it's like your scalp will just absorb it
> 
> Keep me posted on how it goes, ok?
> 
> Blessings!


I certainly will N&W


----------



## jamaicalovely

JustKiya said:


> We need pictures, Queeny!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh!!!! Congrats JamaicaLovely - are you going to be taking progress pics, now? I can't wait to see the difference after seeing your roots!
> 
> I PM"d LD a lil while ago - she's busy, working, traveling, etc - she said she was going to try to post soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I love the 'matching' condtioner, the Premier Cream Rinse.  Aggie has been singing the praises of Patentes R/N Moisturizing mask, I think it is?
> 
> I'm sitting here Megasagging now - I haven't been feeling well, and haven't done it since - shoot, tuesday, I think?    I think I might DC today - not sure yet. I'm experimenting with castor oil, and my hair is feeling surprisingly good - doesn't feel like it NEEDS a DC  - maybe I'll go all wild and crazy and experiment with a W&G today....




JK,

I will post pics as soon as Shonda Dee sends them to me.   She is starting a hair diary for me, where she will document every thing from length, texture, condition etc.   I'm sooo loving this MT.


----------



## Aggie

lilsparkle825 said:


> here goes my soapbox again...
> 
> ...for anyone looking to order MT online, *try kvvet.com*; it is $24.95 with free 3 day shipping and the $5 off coupon will save you the fee they tack on if your total is less than a certain amount ($50 or $60, cant remember which one)
> 
> i ordered my MT last wednesday; it was sent out thursday; i got it monday.
> 
> -gets down off of soapbox-


 
I just ordered my MT from Kvvet.com 2 days ago and they sent me an email yesterday stating that it has been shipped out already and the coupon code is 054 for $5 off. I can't wait to get them. I using my OCT in the interim of course.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Miss Priss said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to LHCF but I've been lurking for several days. I am excited about the information and results that I am seeing. I have to admit that due to my ignorance, I always believed that if a black woman had really long hair that it was either a weave or she was bi racial. Now that I am educated by the wonderful ladies here, I now believe that I can grow long and healthy hair too.
> 
> I would love to join the MT challenge but I am currently wearing tree braids. Will someone please tell me how to use MT with the style?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


 
Welcome. I was with you. I thought my hair would only grow so far & long hair was some genetic make up others had or bought. 

I am so glad you have joined us. I am sure there's someone here with braids who will be able to help you. But if I remember correctly, most folks braids didn't get to stay in too long with all the fast new growth.

Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## Miss Priss

rhapsdyblu said:


> Welcome. I was with you. I thought my hair would only grow so far & long hair was some genetic make up others had or bought.
> 
> I am so glad you have joined us. I am sure there's someone here with braids who will be able to help you. But if I remember correctly, most folks braids didn't get to stay in too long with all the fast new growth.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing.


 
THANK YOU SO MUCH rhapsdyblu, I saw your pics earlier and I am so amazed by your results.  You are truly my inspiration.  Way to Go!!!!


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Or Stagecoastwest.com - I think their prices compare well, and shipping is _*quick*_.
> 
> Has easypets/horseloverz been taken off/edited to reflect it's meh service on the front post?


 
JK why don't you pm DSD and ask her to replace easypetstore with www.stagecoastwest.com, www.valleyvet.com, and www.kvvet.com, they are all giving expedited  service IMO.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> JK why don't you pm DSD and ask her to replace easypetstore with www.stagecoastwest.com, www.valleyvet.com, and www.kvvet.com, they are all giving expedited  service IMO.



 I will.....


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Also [FONT='Times New Roman','serif']SmartPakEquine.com has excellent service & they even put labels on the bottle with your name on it. LOL The prices are comparable & I receive my products in a few days. [/FONT]


----------



## Thann

I recieved my MT order from Vetvalley.com on Saturday afternoon. 

I had just placed the order on Thursday and it was waiting at my doorstep Saturday. I didn't even pay for the priority shipping they sent it in, I just had it sent using the free ground shipping 

I was shocked because I ordered so close to the weekend and didn't expect them to ship it out until at least Monday. I can't wait to start using it first thing Monday.


----------



## lilsparkle825

rhapsdyblu said:


> Welcome. I was with you. I thought my hair would only grow so far & long hair was some genetic make up others had or bought.
> 
> I am so glad you have joined us. I am sure there's someone here with braids who will be able to help you. But if I remember correctly, most folks braids didn't get to stay in too long with all the fast new growth.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing.


i have kinky twists...i started using MT monday and my twists are already fuzzy. i dont know if i can wait till august 1st to take them out!


----------



## *C00KIE*

So guess what ya'll...

I got my mega tek today!!!


----------



## *C00KIE*

I also have OVATION cell therapy system, that i have been using for 3 weeks!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I take it you're excited, Cookie?


----------



## lilsparkle825

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I take it you're excited, Cookie?


LMAO

maybe just a bit.


----------



## sweetgal

sweetface252 said:


> hi everyone, i just got my megatek today and i already applied some to my scalp. i'm prayin for thicker longer hair so i hope i get it.
> 
> btw, i ordered from stagecoastwest.com on thursday and i already got it today (saturday). now that's good customer service


 

Your hair is beautiful. when was the first picture taken?


----------



## *C00KIE*

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I take it you're excited, Cookie?


 


LOL. just a little


----------



## bluevalentine

sweetgal said:


> Your hair is beautiful. when was the first picture taken?


 
hey thanks  

the first pic was taken around june of 2006, the second pic was taken in january of 2008.  i'm a scissor addict and i'm still trimming those overprocessed ends erplexed.


----------



## sweetgal

sweetface252 said:


> hey thanks
> 
> the first pic was taken around june of 2006, the second pic was taken in january of 2008. i'm a scissor addict and i'm still trimming those overprocessed ends erplexed.


 

Great progress


----------



## cocoaluv

I convinced my mom to start using MT with me AND to take some progress pictures ( she acutally said she wanted me to take the pictures). I even told her exactly what MT is and she didnt freak out like she usually does.


----------



## Reinventing21

Aggie said:


> You know this is an interesting observation that I will be sure to make with my next OCT purchase. Thanks for bringing this to our attention Reyna.


 
You're welcome!  I am just so excited cuz OCT has stopped 99.99% of my breakage & I had REAL breakage issues.  Maybe 'bondifiers' are the latest in hair technology?


----------



## bluevalentine

cocoaluv said:


> I convinced my mom to start using MT with me AND to take some progress pictures ( she acutally said she wanted me to take the pictures). I even told her exactly what MT is and she didnt freak out like she usually does.


 
i take it she's used to the unconvential things we do to our hair then LOL.

i showed my mom my megatek yesterday and she just shook her head and told me i didn't need it, but i beg to differ.  

i didn't tell her it was originally for the horsies though .


----------



## genesis132

Reyna21 said:


> Hi Aggie!  Thanks 4 responding -- I was just wondering cuz as I had mentioned in a previous post, my box did say that (somebody had written in ink on the side of the box) so I was curious as to why.  Especially cuz that's how I would describe the CT, as a bondifier, a kind of 'glue' for the hair to keep it from breaking. Hmmmm...



*LADIES THIS IS TRUE!!!
Last night, I was cleaning out my purse and I found the fact sheet from my shipment of Ovation.  Here's some quotes from it.....

"...For men and women who have thinning hair or are disappointed with the length of their hair. You will see a difference the first time you use it. OVATION CELL THERAPY binds protein and amino acids to the hair shaft to renew elasticity and restore strength. Cell Therapy rejuvenates the scalp and encourages re-growth by speeding up the hair growth cycyle...

yada,,yada,,yada..

ALSO, as I was reading the rest...I came across this....

"IMPROVED SKIN QUALITY. Many clients reportbetter skin after prolonged use. The amino acids in Cell Therapy are good for the skin."


*

Ladies, lately I've been noticing that my skin has this "glow" about it..YOu know like how pregnant women look in the face...but this is ALL OVER my body (without using any shea butter)...NOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT IT'S THE OCT!!!   YIPEE!!! Another reason to probably repurchase once I run out.....

BTW...I've been using the complete OCT kit since Jun 16th.  Within the last 2 weeks I begin rotating OCT and my MN mix every other day and only washing with the color ' poo once per week... It's working great!


----------



## cocoaluv

sweetface252 said:


> i take it she's used to the unconvential things we do to our hair then LOL.
> 
> i showed my mom my megatek yesterday and she just shook her head and told me i didn't need it, but i beg to differ.
> 
> i didn't tell her it was originally for the horsies though .


 


She is used to seeing me do unconventional things to my hair but she herself never tries it....thats why I was suprised when she didnt get upset with me for using the MT on her. She thinks its like Mane and Tail shampoo....I dont know anything about that product and all I said is that I know its safe for human use so she will be ok


----------



## Reinventing21

> *LADIES THIS IS TRUE!!!*
> *Last night, I was cleaning out my purse and I found the fact sheet from my shipment of Ovation. Here's some quotes from it.....*
> 
> *"...For men and women who have thinning hair or are disappointed with the length of their hair. You will see a difference the first time you use it. OVATION CELL THERAPY binds protein and amino acids to the hair shaft to renew elasticity and restore strength. Cell Therapy rejuvenates the scalp and encourages re-growth by speeding up the hair growth cycyle...*
> 
> *yada,,yada,,yada..*
> 
> *ALSO, as I was reading the rest...I came across this....*
> 
> *"IMPROVED SKIN QUALITY. Many clients reportbetter skin after prolonged use. The amino acids in Cell Therapy are good for the skin."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, lately I've been noticing that my skin has this "glow" about it..YOu know like how pregnant women look in the face...but this is ALL OVER my body (without using any shea butter)...NOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT IT'S THE OCT!!! YIPEE!!! Another reason to probably repurchase once I run out.....
> 
> BTW...I've been using the complete OCT kit since Jun 16th. Within the last 2 weeks I begin rotating OCT and my MN mix every other day and only washing with the color ' poo once per week... It's working great!


 
Thanks!  I had forgotten about that sheet.  I guess I am so used to products saying they bind protein, blahblah, & not work.  BUT OCT DOES REALLY BIND!!

I was also confused about the skin part.  Are people putting it on their skin too?


----------



## genesis132

Reyna21 said:


> Thanks!  I had forgotten about that sheet.  I guess I am so used to products saying they bind protein, blahblah, & not work.  BUT OCT DOES REALLY BIND!!
> 
> I was also confused about the skin part.  *Are people putting it on their skin too?*



I'm not. It's too darn expensive!!! I assume since it's observed through the scalp it get's into your system as well. Which makes sense, just like vitamins that we take by mouth. Because it has strengthened my nails and I haven't put it directly on my nails.

From the fact sheet

*"Faster nail growth. Nails rely on many of the same nutrients that the hair does. Introducing nutrients meant to improve hair health can increase nail health as well"*

Another added benefit of OCT!


----------



## lilsparkle825

sweetface252 said:


> i take it she's used to the unconvential things we do to our hair then LOL.
> 
> i showed my mom my megatek yesterday and she just shook her head and told me i didn't need it, but i beg to differ.
> 
> i didn't tell her it was originally for the horsies though .


my mom has never seen the black bottle, only the applicator bottle i mix the MT and oil in. it's bad enough the shipping box said something about pet supplies.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

lilsparkle825 said:


> my mom has never seen the black bottle, only the applicator bottle i mix the MT and oil in. it's bad enough the shipping box said something about pet supplies.


 
I know what you mean. My husband asked me why are we getting stuff that says "equine" products since we don't have any horses. I told him it was more hair crack. Then he just sighed & said, "Oh" & shook his head. Once my daughter got over the idea of my using monistat on my hair, the horse "manure" now seems mundane. (She first asked me was I putting horse [email protected]! on my hair. I told her that I was using a product originally made for horses & I resented her referring to it as [email protected]!. So now she calls MT horse manure). Sigh! "My child, my child"

BTW, as I was MTing my edges last night, I suddenly realized I had to use a fine tooth comb to part the hair. OMG, part the hair? I had just been applying it with a small applicator brush (my nails are too long to use my fingers & I don't like using an applicator bottle. The tiny brush works great) directly to the scalp. No hair there to part. Now there is.

My hair is growing in spots. That's kinda annoying but I'll take what I can get. Like the hair just above my ear lobes has grown in thick while just above it is sparse, a little above that fuzz, then bald with smidgens of fuzz, then bushy, then fuzz, etc. Also, I noticed some hairs in my shower that were kinda long (which is a relative word). I was confused at first since no one uses my shower (me & my hair stuff has literally moved DH out of the bathroom - LOL). I don't have shedding & every now & then a little hair will come out while detangling, but I mean like 1-5 hair strands. But they are tiny short ones. I couldn't figure out where the long strands were coming from - then I realized it was from my head. The back of my hair is longer than the top & front & apparently longer than it was. WOW!


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm on this website via my blackberry (yeah I'm not addicted) otherwise I'd look it up myself, but how much does the Oct kit cost?


----------



## JustKiya

BostonMaria said:


> I'm on this website via my blackberry (yeah I'm not addicted) otherwise I'd look it up myself, but how much does the Oct kit cost?



52.00, I think? I _*think*_ - it's somewhere around that price point.  

 for having to part hair now, Rhapsdy!!! So amazing!


----------



## genesis132

BostonMaria said:


> I'm on this website via my blackberry (yeah I'm not addicted) otherwise I'd look it up myself, but how much does the Oct kit cost?



A 12 oz. bottle of *only* the Ovation Cell Therapy is 52.95.

Since, I have color, I use the complete Hair Maximumizing (sp?) system because I wanted to try it all together  since I'm trying to improve the overall health of my hair. But I'm not complaining about the increased growth either Anywho, it includes the 12 oz sizes of Ovation Cell Therapy, Color Therapy Shampoo & Creme Rinse 12 oz for 96.95.


Now they do have a special system pack which offers all 3 for 54.95 but it is only 6 oz....which is a good tester to see if you like all 3 products....

Alot of ladies have seen excellent results by only purchasing the Cell Therapy for 52.95 only!  
HTH!


----------



## JustKiya

genesis132 said:


> A 12 oz. bottle of *only* the Ovation Cell Therapy is 52.95.
> 
> Since, I have color, I use the complete Hair Maximumizing (sp?) system because I wanted to try it all together  since I'm trying to improve the overall health of my hair. But I'm not complaining about the increased growth either Anywho, it includes the 12 oz sizes of Ovation Cell Therapy, Color Therapy Shampoo & Creme Rinse 12 oz for 96.95.
> 
> 
> Now they do have a special system pack which offers all 3 for 54.95 but it is only 6 oz....which is a good tester to see if you like all 3 products....
> 
> Alot of ladies have seen excellent results by only purchasing the Cell Therapy for 52.95 only!
> HTH!



 

52.95 for JUST OCT?!??!?! And only 12 oz? Oh, danggone! I didn't realize the price shift was that big between the two. Wow.


----------



## BostonMaria

WHAT THE...
Damn that price just hurt my feelings! LOL

Ummm watch me buy it anyway


----------



## AngieB

I swear I have hair anorexia. I know my hair is longer than it's ever been, but I think it should be longer than it looks to me. I've been on this site..since January when I know for a fact I was shoulder length. I think now some days I am APL and some days, like today, it looks shorter. I'm not shedding or breaking..less than 10 hairs on washday. MT everyday, garlic everyday..I think I might have to get a camera and start documenting so I can stop tripping..I need to get Nice & Wavy's hair...


----------



## AngieB

or maybe Aggie's...


----------



## lilsparkle825

rhapsdyblu said:


> I know what you mean. My husband asked me why are we getting stuff that says "equine" products since we don't have any horses. I told him it was more hair crack. Then he just sighed & said, "Oh" & shook his head. Once my daughter got over the idea of my using monistat on my hair, the horse "manure" now seems mundane. (She first asked me was I putting horse [email protected]! on my hair. I told her that I was using a product originally made for horses & I resented her referring to it as [email protected]!. So now she calls MT horse manure). Sigh! "My child, my child"
> 
> BTW, as I was MTing my edges last night, I suddenly realized I had to use a fine tooth comb to part the hair. OMG, part the hair? I had just been applying it with a small applicator brush (my nails are too long to use my fingers & I don't like using an applicator bottle. The tiny brush works great) directly to the scalp. No hair there to part. Now there is.
> 
> My hair is growing in spots. That's kinda annoying but I'll take what I can get. Like the hair just above my ear lobes has grown in thick while just above it is sparse, a little above that fuzz, then bald with smidgens of fuzz, then bushy, then fuzz, etc. Also, I noticed some hairs in my shower that were kinda long (which is a relative word). I was confused at first since no one uses my shower (me & my hair stuff has literally moved DH out of the bathroom - LOL). I don't have shedding & every now & then a little hair will come out while detangling, but I mean like 1-5 hair strands. But they are tiny short ones. I couldn't figure out where the long strands were coming from - then I realized it was from my head. The back of my hair is longer than the top & front & apparently longer than it was. WOW!


this is great! also a great idea to use the applicator brush or comb...i have been finger parting my mom's hair (my sis and i have twists so we just apply the MT in the parts, but she has a twistout right now) and last night i had to put extra effort into the parting. let me go ahead and get out that comb. i have noticed her hair is thicker already (which is a real feat for her, trust me) but i haven't told her yet and probably won't till the end of next week. we'll see what happens when i DC her hair this evening.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

AngieB said:


> *I swear I have hair anorexia*. I know my hair is longer than it's ever been, but I think it should be longer than it looks to me. I've been on this site..since January when I know for a fact I was shoulder length. I think now some days I am APL and some days, like today, it looks shorter. I'm not shedding or breaking..less than 10 hairs on washday. MT everyday, garlic everyday..I think I might have to get a camera and start documenting so I can stop tripping..I need to get Nice & Wavy's hair...


 
Me, too on the bolded. My edges were bald (yeah! I said it, Bald, gosh darn it ). Now I have hair covering much of that area, but I still feel nothing is happening and nothing is happening slowly. I keep looking at other's hair & thinking I am just not going to get there.

We are so impatient and so self critical. I know cognitatively I have made amazing progress but emotionally...


----------



## AngieB

rhapsdyblu said:


> Me, too on the bolded. My edges were bald (yeah! I said it, Bald, gosh darn it ). Now I have hair covering much of that area, but I still feel nothing is happening and nothing is happening slowly. I keep looking at other's hair & thinking I am just not going to get there.
> 
> We are so impatient and so self critical. I know cognitatively I have made amazing progress but emotionally...


 
I know it's growing since I henna'd a month ago...and am gray everywhere...guess you're right and I am just impatient to get what I want. Folks always do say I am spoiled....thanks for the reply...and good luck in your healthy hair growth journey.


----------



## MizzBrown

Who is getting residue/flakes from the MT??? I washed last night, rollerset, applied MT mixed w/ my Carol's Daughter Hair balm and this morning i see white flakes in my new growth. Its not dandruff. Scalp is fine. Just the flakage from the MT.

Anyone else getting this? Am i using too much? Thats why i mixed it with the balm to thin it out more.


----------



## JustKiya

MizzBrown said:


> Who is getting residue/flakes from the MT??? I washed last night, rollerset, applied MT mixed w/ my Carol's Daughter Hair balm and this morning i see white flakes in my new growth. Its not dandruff. Scalp is fine. Just the flakage from the MT.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Am i using too much? Thats why i mixed it with the balm to thin it out more.



You might be using too much, or not rubbing it in enough..... I've never gotten flakes....


----------



## lilsparkle825

MizzBrown said:


> Who is getting residue/flakes from the MT??? I washed last night, rollerset, applied MT mixed w/ my Carol's Daughter Hair balm and this morning i see white flakes in my new growth. Its not dandruff. Scalp is fine. Just the flakage from the MT.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Am i using too much? Thats why i mixed it with the balm to thin it out more.


i have buildup that i saw under my nails after i scratched my scalp yesterday...but i know that my mom applied wayyyy too much the other day. i am thinking i will add more oil to thin it out more cause right now my mix is about 90% mt and 10% oil...lol


----------



## genesis132

JustKiya said:


> 52.95 for JUST OCT?!??!?! And only 12 oz? Oh, danggone! I didn't realize the price shift was that big between the two. Wow.




Yep! That price ain't no joke. Which is why I may buy MegaTek and rotate it with OCT (a few people are doing that but I'm loving the cell therapy).
But's no matter what, I'll definitely repurchase the cell therapy when I run out. But the color 'poo and creme rinse I probably only have to purchase those 1x per year. Because I dilute the  'poo with water in a separate bottle and that seems like it'll last me some months. And the creme rinse I use it sparingly....But I'm a lil bit heavy handed with that darn Cell Therapy.....


----------



## jamaicalovely

Ok, I want to try OCT. It's a little expensive for me.  

Anyone want to go half on a bottle?  PM me.


----------



## cocoaluv

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I want to try OCT. It's a little expensive for me.
> 
> Anyone want to go half on a bottle? PM me.


 

If I lived in Atlanta I'd do it.


----------



## JustKiya

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I want to try OCT. It's a little expensive for me.
> 
> Anyone want to go half on a bottle?  PM me.



Oooh, tempting, tempting.... though, realistically, if I ever went for the Ovation, I'd most likely go for the sample sized pack - that way I could try out the Rinse too (like, once!  *sigh* my hair is so thirsty!!).....


----------



## Gemini350z

Do you ladies discontinue use before getting a relaxer or will I be ok continuing my application tonight.  My relaxer is on Tuesday.


----------



## nodisrespect

i sometimes get that white residue but i thought it was because i usually go for a run immediately after i apply the mt... thought it was being caused by th e sweat. but i admittedly am not very light fingered with it.


----------



## Aggie

Gemini350z said:


> Do you ladies discontinue use before getting a relaxer or will I be ok continuing my application tonight. My relaxer is on Tuesday.


 
If you add essential oils to your mix like I do, then you would want to wait at least 5 days before you relax. Although, if you have to partin your hair for application of your MT/OCT then you'd want to stop at least 3 days in any case to avoid burns and adding more build-up to your hair before your relaxer. You see, it is recommended that you clarify your hair at least 3 days prior to a relaxer and after that, you want to keep your hands out of your hair as much as possible during this time except for moisturizing the ends. HTH


----------



## genesis132

I finally got around to taking/uploading some pics. So.......
I've been taking using OCT since Jun 16th ...but I forgot to do a beginning length pic...technically it's been 1 month since using OCT and even though I know I've gained length...I'll use these pics as my *"unofficial starting pics"* and I'll compare these to our Sept 1st reveal..... I'm in braids and took a few braids out for length comparisons.

EDITED TO ADD: I tried uploading my pics but they were too big and I'm tired of fooling with it . I've updated my signature with the starting pic lenght shots...


----------



## JustKiya

genesis132 said:


> I've updated my signature with the starting pic lenght shots...



*looks at siggy* 

*looks at avatar* 

I love shrinkage.


----------



## genesis132

JustKiya said:


> *looks at siggy*
> 
> *looks at avatar*
> 
> I love shrinkage.



ME TOO!
Thanks Kiya, but I'm just having a hard time adding pics to my post...


----------



## genesis132

okay..last time trying to add this pic in the thread...I guess this is a lil' better....


----------



## JustKiya

genesis132 said:


> okay..last time trying to add this pic in the thread...I guess this is a lil' better....



That's great! When you click on it, it gets bigger, so that's perfect. 

You have lovely hair! 

What hair type do you consider yourself, out of curiosity?


----------



## genesis132

JustKiya said:


> That's great! When you click on it, it gets bigger, so that's perfect.
> 
> You have lovely hair!
> 
> What hair type do you consider yourself, out of curiosity?



Honestly, I've never used the "typing" system....i just have a whole lotta different naps up in there..Also, I am now texlaxed or texturized....
Thanks!


----------



## yummied77

Hello everyone,

I am a newbie and I started using the Megatek on Wednesday.  I can already feel the itching but i love the way this product smells.  I am washing 1x a week and cowashing 3x a week.  I baggie nightly.  I am transitioning to my natural hair.  My last relaxer was in March of this year.  I am still trying to figure out my hair type.  I know I have coarse, thick hair , but it is very soft and it waves a lot.  I am using Biolage Ultra Hydrating shampoo, conditioner, and daily leave in.  I also alternate DC with lacio lacio, and Salerm 21 & Salerm wheat germ.  I use Cantu Shea Butter moisturizing oil and EVOO. I have opted to wear my hair in ponytail, wig,roller sets (which is hard with my roots being so thick without getting a dominican blow out).  I think I will stick to the ponytails and braidouts.


----------



## RegaLady

yummied77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and I started using the Megatek on Wednesday.  I can already feel the itching but i love the way this product smells.  I am washing 1x a week and cowashing 3x a week.  I baggie nightly.  I am transitioning to my natural hair.  My last relaxer was in March of this year.  I am still trying to figure out my hair type.  I know I have coarse, thick hair , but it is very soft and it waves a lot.  I am using Biolage Ultra Hydrating shampoo, conditioner, and daily leave in.  I also alternate DC with lacio lacio, and Salerm 21 & Salerm wheat germ.  I use Cantu Shea Butter moisturizing oil and EVOO. I have opted to wear my hair in ponytail, wig,roller sets (which is hard with my roots being so thick without getting a dominican blow out).  I think I will stick to the ponytails and braidouts.


Great to meet you!  I seems you have your reggie down to a T!  Good luck too you!


----------



## sweetgal

MizzBrown said:


> Who is getting residue/flakes from the MT??? I washed last night, rollerset, applied MT mixed w/ my Carol's Daughter Hair balm and this morning i see white flakes in my new growth. Its not dandruff. Scalp is fine. Just the flakage from the MT.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Am i using too much? Thats why i mixed it with the balm to thin it out more.


 

I noticed I have some flakes yesterday too!  It's at the base of my braids, not major but build up.  I think too much product, not absorbing enough into the scalp...


----------



## long2short2_?

^^ that's exactly what i think is going on with my hair. dandruff or not, it looks gross, especially since my braids now look quite overdue. these braids will be coming out on saturday so i dont care too much


----------



## graceunderfire

Ladies, 

When you DC what products do you use? Do you use a Protein conditioner?  Need some ideas.  I am thinking of using Biolage as a DC. 

Update: i posted a day or two ago that my hair felt weird. I went out and bought Nexxus Humectress and used it last night on my hair and what a difference.  Thanks for the tip guys!!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

genesis132 said:


> *LADIES THIS IS TRUE!!!
> Last night, I was cleaning out my purse and I found the fact sheet from my shipment of Ovation.  Here's some quotes from it.....
> 
> "...For men and women who have thinning hair or are disappointed with the length of their hair. You will see a difference the first time you use it. OVATION CELL THERAPY binds protein and amino acids to the hair shaft to renew elasticity and restore strength. Cell Therapy rejuvenates the scalp and encourages re-growth by speeding up the hair growth cycyle...
> 
> yada,,yada,,yada..
> 
> ALSO, as I was reading the rest...I came across this....*
> *
> "IMPROVED SKIN QUALITY. Many clients reportbetter skin after prolonged use. The amino acids in Cell Therapy are good for the skin."
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ladies, lately I've been noticing that my skin has this "glow" about it..YOu know like how pregnant women look in the face...but this is ALL OVER my body (without using any shea butter)...NOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT IT'S THE OCT!!!   YIPEE!!! Another reason to probably repurchase once I run out.....
> 
> BTW...I've been using the complete OCT kit since Jun 16th.  Within the last 2 weeks I begin rotating OCT and my MN mix every other day and only washing with the color ' poo once per week... It's working great!



I add a tiny, pea sized amount of OCT to my facial night cream 3 times a week and to my body lotion everyday. After the first day I noticed my face had a glow. After about a week I started getting A LOT of complements about how beautiful my skin looked. One of my co-workers asked my what I have been doing differently because I look better than usually. (I told her about OCT). It looks like my skin is flawless and super healthy. I haven't had one menstrual (or random) breakout since adding OCT to my facial and body lotion. 

...going back into lurk mode.

BTW, the women in this forum are awesome! I have learned so much. Thanks for being so informative, supportive and positive.


----------



## yummied77

graceunderfire said:


> Ladies,
> 
> When you DC what products do you use? Do you use a Protein conditioner? Need some ideas. I am thinking of using Biolage as a DC.
> 
> Update: i posted a day or two ago that my hair felt weird. I went out and bought Nexxus Humectress and used it last night on my hair and what a difference. Thanks for the tip guys!!


 

I've  used the Biolage Hydrating and now Ultra Hydrating  for DC for about three years.  I have very, very, very dry hair and it works wonders for me.  My hair is very soft after using the conditioner and if I straighten my hair it is full of bounce and elasticity.    I also alternate with the Salerm 21, Slaerm wheat Germ, and Lacio Lacio conditioner.   Out of the three Biolage is #1, Salerm #2, Lacio #3.


----------



## LondonDiva

**MAKES NOTE TO SELF** get one cup of tea a packet of biscuits and read through the 700 extra post in this thread. I just can't do it in 10 mins.


----------



## slim_thick

Okay, So my Ovation system finally came and I used it last night. However, after the cream rinse I wasn't sure if I should blow dry my hair or not. How are you ladies styling your hair after using the OCT.


----------



## lilsparkle825

LondonDiva said:


> **MAKES NOTE TO SELF** get one cup of tea a packet of biscuits and read through the 700 extra post in this thread. I just can't do it in 10 mins.


took me two hours...and that was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## january noir

slim_thick said:


> Okay, So my Ovation system finally came and I used it last night. However, after the cream rinse I wasn't sure if I should blow dry my hair or not. How are you ladies styling your hair after using the OCT.


 
You can style your hair any way you want!   Blow, air, flat iron, rollerset...


----------



## genesis132

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I add a tiny, pea sized amount of OCT to my facial night cream 3 times a week and to my body lotion everyday. After the first day I noticed my face had a glow. After about a week I started getting A LOT of complements about how beautiful my skin looked. One of my co-workers asked my what I have been doing differently because I look better than usually. (I told her about OCT). It looks like my skin is flawless and super healthy. I haven't had one menstrual (or random) breakout since adding OCT to my facial and body lotion.
> 
> ...going back into lurk mode.
> 
> BTW, the women in this forum are awesome! I have learned so much. Thanks for being so informative, supportive and positive.




I thought this was all in my mind for a second. But I'm glad to see someone is experiencing this added benefit of OCT too!


----------



## JustKiya

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I add a tiny, pea sized amount of OCT to my facial night cream 3 times a week and to my body lotion everyday. After the first day I noticed my face had a glow. After about a week I started getting A LOT of complements about how beautiful my skin looked. One of my co-workers asked my what I have been doing differently because I look better than usually. (I told her about OCT). It looks like my skin is flawless and super healthy. I haven't had one menstrual (or random) breakout since adding OCT to my facial and body lotion.
> 
> ...going back into lurk mode.
> 
> BTW, the women in this forum are awesome! I have learned so much. Thanks for being so informative, supportive and positive.



Seeeeeee, now! I'm already using the MT on my nails - and I have some of the prettiest, STRONGEST nails I've had in a very, very, VERY, long time. I might have to step it up, now....


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> **MAKES NOTE TO SELF** get one cup of tea a packet of biscuits and read through the 700 extra post in this thread. I just can't do it in 10 mins.


 
Good to see you back LD, you were missed honey.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I got my MEGAT-TEK today!!! I ordered from kvvet.com on Thursday and received today. I was very suprised at how fast it came. My Bottle is black with Blue letters and it says "Mega-Tek Equine Rebuilder thick fuller longer Manes & Tails". I hope this is the one somr of the ladies are using with results since there are so many versions out. The side of the bottle says safe for human use so i am hoping to get great results. Is there anyone out there with this bottle and receiving good results??

Please let me know before i start using??

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> **MAKES NOTE TO SELF** get one cup of tea a packet of biscuits and read through the 700 extra post in this thread. I just can't do it in 10 mins.



Glad to see you around girl!! You might need to brew a whole pot, though.  




eroberson said:


> I got my MEGAT-TEK today!!! I ordered from kvvet.com on Thursday and received today. I was very suprised at how fast it came. My Bottle is black with Blue letters and it says "Mega-Tek Equine Rebuilder thick fuller longer Manes & Tails". I hope this is the one somr of the ladies are using with results since there are so many versions out. The side of the bottle says safe for human use so i am hoping to get great results. Is there anyone out there with this bottle and receiving good results??
> 
> Please let me know before i start using??
> 
> Thanks Ladies!



That's a good one! Enjoy, keep an eye on your moisture levels, and have fuN!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

JustKiya said:


> That sounds like the same bottle I have. Eqyss has changed their labels 50-11 times, and I don't know if any of the websites have current pics of the actual bottles they are mailing out.


 

Thanks JustKiya, 

I decided to read through the thread myself for answers. Are you receiving good results with this variation of the bottle.

ThankYou.


----------



## JustKiya

eroberson said:


> Thanks JustKiya,
> 
> I decided to read through the thread myself for answers. Are you receiving good results with this variation of the bottle.
> 
> ThankYou.



Wonderful results!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Does anyone know where I can purchase some JBCO? I noticed alot of ladies have added that ingredient to their mix.

Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

There are too many OCT - Mega Tek threads up in here.  I posted the following update in the wrong thread...  .

Okay, here's my update below: 
__________________

Ladies... FYI

As most of you know, I've been using OCT (the 3 part system) since February. I've cut my hair 3 times since and I've had remarkable progress. 

*HOWEVER...*

I ordered and received my *first *bottle of *Mega Tek* and it's giving me *thicker results and faster.* 

I oil my scalp first then apply the Mega Tek straight to my scalp only. Cover with silk head wrap overnight and I do a 'Conditioner Wash' the next morning. I saw a difference in thickness in just two days. 

I plan to stick with both the OCT and Mega Tek and interchange my use of them. I like the progress. 

I promise you pictures as soon as I can take them. My mom just got out of the hospital and I've been with her for the last few days. As soon as I get 'settled', I'll take some pictures and post them for you.

Love and hugs to each of you, angels. 

My message is that you can save a lot of money by using the Mega Tek instead.   After 5 months of using OCT* only*, I can attest to this.


----------



## JustKiya

Oooh, that's so good to know, Shimmie!!! Umph, that just crushed my urge to try out the Ovation products - a sista is keeping a close eye on the bottom line! 

And I hope your mom recuperates swiftly and easily!!


----------



## BostonMaria

Shimmie, I pray your mom gets better soon!

Oh and thanks for the post. I was thinking of getting OCT but now that you say that I think I'll just stick to the Mega Tek for now. I didn't get a chance to have my hair blow dried yesterday due to scattered thunderstorms in Boston (damn Mother Nature!) but I am going to get my hair done tomorrow, rain or shine damn it.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, that's so good to know, Shimmie!!! Umph, that just crushed my urge to try out the Ovation products - a sista is keeping a close eye on the bottom line!
> 
> And I hope your mom recuperates swiftly and easily!!


You know what Pretty Kiya (I changed your name )....

Now you know that I am a 'hands down' faithful OCT user.  I love it and I never thought about the change.  But after seeing the 'miracle' of Rhapsadyblu's hair growth with Mega Tek, I figured, why not give it a try?

I did and already I see a change in just 2 days.  I could be getting a 'boost' from the use of the OCT that I was using before the Mega Tek.  But either way, the boost did occur. 

*"Pretty Kiya", suppose I do this:* 

I'll use the Mega Tek -*Only *- (no OCT) on a steady basis for the next two weeks and then post the results.  How's that?   

My routine will be as follows:

*  Conditioner Wash each day (I use Pantene - I have a lot on hand)
*  Oil my scalp (regular Castor Oil)
*  Apply Mega Tek (straight) to my scalp (lightly massage it in).
*  Wrap in Silk head wrap overnight
*  Conditioner Rinse hair in morning.

Additonal Routine:

*  Once a week I do a Garlic/Castor Oil Deep Condition
*  And Once a week I deep condition with 'Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner"

If I can save money by using Mega Tek, I'm going for it and I feel it's only fair to share this information with the precious ladies here. 

This will add money to my hair budget to try some other products such as Ojon and a few others.  I want to try the natural conditoners and shampoos.   

Also, when I stop being lazy , I want to try a Henna routine.   I just don't have the time for all of the preps that go into using Henna.... 

ETA:  Thanks for your well wishes for my mom.  

Love and hugs to you angel.


----------



## JustKiya

You are so sweet, Shimmie!! 

That routine sounds fabulous - I can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Shimmie

BostonMaria said:


> Shimmie, I pray your mom gets better soon!
> 
> Oh and thanks for the post. I was thinking of getting OCT but now that you say that I think I'll just stick to the Mega Tek for now. I didn't get a chance to have my hair blow dried yesterday due to scattered thunderstorms in Boston (damn Mother Nature!) but I am going to get my hair done tomorrow, rain or shine damn it.


 Thanks BostonMaria...

I truly believe that Mega Tek is the 'keeper' here.  OCT is a jewel, I love OCT  and I am hooked on it; I've had a 5 month romance with it, but I'm about to get unhooked and save some money.    It's about to be this....    and I'm leaving it for Mega Tek.  

Why pay so much more when the same results come from Mega Tek?  We can use the money saved for other things in our lives or just 'save' it period.   I posted my Mega Tek regime in the post above.  

I wish you wonder blessings angel and continued beautiful hair growth.


----------



## nodisrespect

ok... is anyone else feeling like megatek is making their hair thinner? not really all of my hair but just my newgrowth... i feel like this because when i part my hair i feel like more scalp is showing... the parts/my scalp showing looks so huge... and if i dont focus the camera it looks like nothing but bare skin... i have to take the picture carefully in order to see there is still hair there its just much thinner than usual... my scalp/new growth does not look the same, and i dont think its necessarily the results of my hair growing in with a looser curl pattern.


----------



## JustKiya

nodisrespect said:


> ok... is anyone else feeling like megatek is making their hair thinner? not really all of my hair but just my newgrowth... i feel like this because when i part my hair i feel like more scalp is showing... the parts/my scalp showing looks so huge... and if i dont focus the camera it looks like nothing but bare skin... i have to take the picture carefully in order to see there is still hair there its just much thinner than usual... my scalp/new growth does not look the same, and i dont think its necessarily the results of my hair growing in with a looser curl pattern.



Thinner? Definitely not! I was just thinking yesterday that my part looks smaller, actually.....

Do you have any comparison pics you could show us?


----------



## Shimmie

nodisrespect said:


> ok... is anyone else feeling like megatek is making their hair thinner? not really all of my hair but just my newgrowth... i feel like this because when i part my hair i feel like more scalp is showing... the parts/my scalp showing looks so huge... and if i dont focus the camera it looks like nothing but bare skin... i have to take the picture carefully in order to see there is still hair there its just much thinner than usual... my scalp/new growth does not look the same, and i dont think its necessarily the results of my hair growing in with a looser curl pattern.


Angel, what is your hair care regime with Mega Tek?  

Also:

* What other products are you using on your hair?

* Do you oil your scalp before applying the Mega Tek?  

* How long do you leave the Mega Tek on your scalp?

I'm just trying to pinpoint what may be causing the thinning?  Okay?  

We'll fix this...


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> You know what Pretty Kiya (I changed your name )....
> 
> Now you know that I am a 'hands down' faithful OCT user. I love it and I never thought about the change. But after seeing the 'miracle' of Rhapsadyblu's hair growth with Mega Tek, I figured, why not give it a try?
> 
> I did and already I see a change in just 2 days. I could be getting a 'boost' from the use of the OCT that I was using before the Mega Tek. But either way, the boost did occur.
> 
> *"Pretty Kiya", suppose I do this:*
> 
> I'll use the Mega Tek -*Only *- (no OCT) on a steady basis for the next two weeks and then post the results. How's that?
> 
> My routine will be as follows:
> 
> * Conditioner Wash each day (I use Pantene - I have a lot on hand)
> * Oil my scalp (regular Castor Oil)
> * Apply Mega Tek (straight) to my scalp (lightly massage it in).
> * Wrap in Silk head wrap overnight
> * Conditioner Rinse hair in morning.
> 
> Additonal Routine:
> 
> * Once a week I do a Garlic/Castor Oil Deep Condition
> * And Once a week I deep condition with 'Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner"
> 
> If I can save money by using Mega Tek, I'm going for it and I feel it's only fair to share this information with the precious ladies here.
> 
> This will add money to my hair budget to try some other products such as Ojon and a few others.* I want to try the natural conditoners and shampoos. *
> 
> Also, when I stop being lazy , I want to try a Henna routine. I just don't have the time for all of the preps that go into using Henna....
> 
> ETA: Thanks for your well wishes for my mom.
> 
> Love and hugs to you angel.


 
Hi Shimmie, Sorry to hear about your mom and hope she gets well soon. I love your new routine but since I'm relaxed, I cannot see myself washing everyday but it seems perfect for naturals. 

Now on to the natural hair products...I am thinking about doing this as soon as I am done using my commercial products with the exception of a few items like my Kenra products, Mizani Moisturefuse and a couple of others. I already use henna and ayurveda powders and oils which are very strengthening for my hair. 

I am looking to purchase the Giovanni line and/or the Abba line and perhaps some of the Aubrey Organics conditioners as well. I haven't narrowed it down to perfection just yet as I am still doing my research. I might even make some of my own poos using castile soap. Shampoo bars are definitely an option I'm opened too as well.

I have both the OCT and the MT, my MT is very very low and I am using OCT mixed with my little drop of MT I have left until my next order of MT comes in the mail. MT is really great at thickening like you say. I have used it longer than the OCT but I like OCT too. I think that I will most likely purchase both again and perhaps mix them as a way to stretch the OCT perhaps in ratios of MT to OCT 2:1 seeing that the MT is 1) cheaper and 2) I get wayyyy more for my buck.


----------



## Aggie

nodisrespect said:


> ok... is anyone else feeling like megatek is making their hair thinner? not really all of my hair but just my newgrowth... i feel like this because when i part my hair i feel like more scalp is showing... the parts/my scalp showing looks so huge... and if i dont focus the camera it looks like nothing but bare skin... i have to take the picture carefully in order to see there is still hair there its just much thinner than usual... my scalp/new growth does not look the same, and i dont think its necessarily the results of my hair growing in with a looser curl pattern.


 
Oh no, my new growth is noticeably thicker. I am sorry to hear this though. Can you supply us with comparison pics? Also, are you using the garlic oil or conditioner treatment or garlic poo? Are you taking any garlic supplements for shedding? Do you relax your hair and if so, do you comb it through and when was your last relaxer?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Wanted to give a quick update:

I can't believe my ng is so thick.  I am going for my retouch at the end of next week so I'll really be able to tell.  Also, I look forward to using the MT with a fresh relaxer because I will be able to tell really how well it works seeing that I relax bone straight ain't nothing going to make waves in my hair tooooo soon...know what I'm sayin'?

At first I thought the water in the MT was responsible for my roots puffing up but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Aggie

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Wanted to give a quick update:
> 
> I can't believe my ng is so thick. I am going for my retouch at the end of next week so I'll really be able to tell. Also, I look forward to using the MT with a fresh relaxer because I will be able to tell really how well it works seeing that I relax bone straight ain't nothing going to make waves in my hair tooooo soon...know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> At first I thought the water in the MT was responsible for my roots puffing up but now I'm not so sure.


 
ShiShiPooPoo, after your relaxer, wait 2 days before using the MT okay? After a fresh relaxer, our hair is still in a neutralizing state up to 2/3 days believe it not and if you put anything wet on the newly relaxed hair too soon, it will revert, not a lot, but a little because it's still neutraliizng and getting the pH back to normal. 

Sometimes you'll hear ladies say that a relaxer didn't work because after a day or 2 day it appeared to have reverted, this is one of the main reasons why. It's not the relaxer, but the steps taken after the relaxer. Try to keep anything wet off the newly relaxed hair for those 2 days following the relaxer.  

Oh another thing,  never ever comb the relaxer through the new growth, the relaxer will do the work on it's own and it really doesn't need any help. Smoothing with the back of the comb is allowed, but no actual combing ever. 

The resaon why is becausethe hair is very fragile when relaxer is on it and if combed it will stretch irreparably and get thinner and thinner like an over stretched rubber band and eventually fall out. Just thought I'd chime inon this. HTHelps someone.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Aggie said:


> *ShiShiPooPoo, after your relaxer, wait 2 days before using the MT okay? After a fresh relaxer, our hair is still in a neutralizing state up to 2/3 days believe it not and if you put anything wet on the newly relaxed hair too soon, it will revert, not a lot, but a little because it's still neutraliizng and getting the pH back to normal. *
> 
> Sometimes you'll hear ladies say that a relaxer didn't work because after a day or 2 day it appeared to have reverted, this is one of the main reasons why. It's not the relaxer, but the steps taken after the relaxer. Try to keep anything wet off the newly relaxed hair for those 2 days following the relaxer.
> 
> Oh another thing, never ever comb the relaxer through the new growth, the relaxer will do the work on it's own and it really doesn't need any help. Smoothing with the back of the comb is allowed, but no actual combing ever.
> 
> The resaon why is becausethe hair is very fragile when relaxer is on it and if combed it will stretch irreparably and get thinner and thinner like an over stretched rubber band and eventually fall out. Just thought I'd chime inon this. HTHelps someone.


 

I started a thread sometime ago asking about "relaxer reversion" and no one really knew what I was talking about I guess.  You know, the times when my ng seemed puffy right after a relaxer was when I washed it right away or put something wet on it...go figure.  So what I'll do is wait a week after then start the MT...

Thanks for telling me this!


----------



## lilsparkle825

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Wanted to give a quick update:
> 
> I can't believe my ng is so thick. I am going for my retouch at the end of next week so I'll really be able to tell. Also, I look forward to using the MT with a fresh relaxer because I will be able to tell really how well it works seeing that I relax bone straight ain't nothing going to make waves in my hair tooooo soon...know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> At first I thought the water in the MT was responsible for my roots puffing up but now I'm not so sure.


my mom is natural (just did her BC last night ) but her thickness since we began MT last week is ridiculous as well...i dont know how much of it is growth since we cut and have to take new measurements today but i mean her hair was so THIN, and a lot of that was corrected last night with the cut, but her roots are like megathick and this is the first time i believe she has ever had to deal with anything like that, especially since after her transition began. i hope this turns out to be a good thing for her!!!

megatek makes you megathick


----------



## Reinventing21

*I'm not. It's too darn expensive!!!* I assume since it's observed through the scalp it get's into your system as well. Which makes sense, just like vitamins that we take by mouth. Because it has strengthened my nails and I haven't put it directly on my nails.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## nodisrespect

idk... maybe my mind is just playing tricks on me from a couple of badly focused photos and too much scrutiny... 

im using the same products ive been using before - ors aloe to shampoo, humectress/con for a deep condition, he LTR for condition n go/co wash.

i dont oil my scalp, at all... my scalp is normally very healthy looking, glowing even

i co wash once a week (usually weds) and shampoo once a week (usually sat), all other times i leave the mt in.

i havent been using anything garlic because my hair hasnt been shedding and appeared to have been coming out LESS than usual. i got tons more shedding and breakage and hair everywhere when i first started cowashing on a frequent basis... that was too much shedding... this is nothing

my last relaxer was july 3rd, i dont comb the relaxer through and my hair usually ends up underprocessed.

i like the way mt is having my hair feeling... much stronger and floatier and shinier... like the pic in my sig, when i flat ironed after my relaxer, my hair looked 20x drier, nothing like that...

i took this picture last night... now admittedly its not very good cuz the flash is on

here is that same section in february

but - 

i took this picture on the 19th... it was this set of pics that first made me feel like it didnt look right... aside from that wet spot (which shouldnt look so glued on my head like that just because its wet) slightly to the left of that looks like a small bald spot

here is an identical part across the back in february

its the same section of my head but the parts look nothing alike

maybe its just that the newgrowth is coming in much quicker, before it has time to curl/nap up? is it just me or does my hair look just DIFFERENT... lighter in one pic and more heavy and coarse in the old one...

im not ready to quit mt yet because i think i may be reading too much into it... just because my hair looks different that doesnt have to mean its a BAD kind of different... because it does feel healthier, and is not breaking as easily, and looks just a touch longer... im going to use at least this whole bottle first before i make a decision lol...


----------



## Aggie

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I started a thread sometime ago asking about "relaxer reversion" and no one really knew what I was talking about I guess. You know, the times when my ng seemed puffy right after a relaxer was when I washed it right away or put something wet on it...go figure. So what I'll do is wait a week after then start the MT...
> 
> Thanks for telling me this!


 
You're welcomed hun.


----------



## Reinventing21

I add *a tiny, pea sized amount of OCT to my facial night cream* 3 times a week and to my body lotion everyday. After the first day I noticed my face had a glow. After about a week I started getting A LOT of complements about how beautiful my skin looked. One of my co-workers asked my what I have been doing differently because I look better than usually. (I told her about OCT). It looks like my skin is flawless and super healthy. I haven't had one menstrual (or random) breakout since adding OCT to my facial and body lotion. 

...going back into lurk mode.

BTW, the women in this forum are awesome! I have learned so much. Thanks for being so informative, supportive and positive.[/quote]

Ohhhh! That I could maybe do!  Thanks for sharing!  I was wondering since the price is so expensive how people could use it as lotion!


----------



## JustKiya

I don't really see a difference, in the vertical parted ones - I think that's mostly flash. 

In the horizontally parted ones, the 'baldish' looking spot looks - white? Like it has conditioner or buildup or something there? 

I've noticed that when my hair is wet, it looks MUCH thinner than it does when dry, and I think that might be what's going on there - esp. since your hair is feeling better, and you are seeing less shedding. 

Your new growth does look different - more stretched out/not as tight as it used to be, and that will also make a difference in how your parts look - and it looks like you had more NG in the old pics than you do in the new ones. 

 

I know that sinking in the pit of your stomach, "Is my hair coming out?" feeling, cuz I thought I had a bald patch right in the middle of my head - instead, I have a natural part up there that I never noticed before, and so the hair 'looks' thin, but it's not. 

I think you're okay...


----------



## Aggie

nodisrespect said:


> idk... maybe my mind is just playing tricks on me from a couple of badly focused photos and too much scrutiny...
> 
> im using the same products ive been using before - ors aloe to shampoo, humectress/con for a deep condition, he LTR for condition n go/co wash.
> 
> i dont oil my scalp, at all... my scalp is normally very healthy looking, glowing even
> 
> i co wash once a week (usually weds) and shampoo once a week (usually sat), all other times i leave the mt in.
> 
> i havent been using anything garlic because my hair hasnt been shedding and appeared to have been coming out LESS than usual. i got tons more shedding and breakage and hair everywhere when i first started cowashing on a frequent basis... that was too much shedding... this is nothing
> 
> my last relaxer was july 3rd, i dont comb the relaxer through and my hair usually ends up underprocessed.
> 
> i like the way mt is having my hair feeling... much stronger and floatier and shinier... like the pic in my sig, when i flat ironed after my relaxer, my hair looked 20x drier, nothing like that...
> 
> i took this picture last night... now admittedly its not very good cuz the flash is on
> 
> here is that same section in february
> 
> but -
> 
> i took this picture on the 19th... it was this set of pics that first made me feel like it didnt look right... aside from that wet spot (which shouldnt look so glued on my head like that just because its wet) slightly to the left of that looks like a small bald spot
> 
> here is an identical part across the back in february
> 
> its the same section of my head but the parts look nothing alike
> 
> maybe its just that the newgrowth is coming in much quicker, before it has time to curl/nap up? is it just me or does my hair look just DIFFERENT... lighter in one pic and more heavy and coarse in the old one...
> 
> im not ready to quit mt yet because i think i may be reading too much into it... just because my hair looks different that doesnt have to mean its a BAD kind of different... because it does feel healthier, and is not breaking as easily, and looks just a touch longer... im going to use at least this whole bottle first before i make a decision lol...


 
Your hair looks wet/damp in the third pic to me. Is it? If it is then wet hair normally does look thinner than dry hair. It just looks a little wet to me. Maybe others cna chime in with some other thoughts.


----------



## nodisrespect

my actual hair was dry... the wet spot is me trying to get the mt on my scalp... does it make you guys' hair stick to your scalp like that? i feel like normally there would be enough hair under there that it wouldnt be able to stick straight through to my scalp like that... 

im hoping its just inconsistent pictures because otherwise idk


----------



## JustKiya

nodisrespect said:


> my actual hair was dry... *the wet spot is me trying to get the mt on my scalp*... does it make you guys' hair stick to your scalp like that? i feel like normally there would be enough hair under there that it wouldnt be able to stick straight through to my scalp like that...
> 
> im hoping its just inconsistent pictures because otherwise idk



Girl, that's too much MT, I think - it doesn't make my hair stick to my scalp like that, at all......the amount that it looks like you have there would cover at least two parts, ear to ear, on me....


----------



## Aggie

nodisrespect said:


> my actual hair was dry... the wet spot is me trying to get the mt on my scalp... does it make you guys' hair stick to your scalp like that? i feel like normally there would be enough hair under there that it wouldnt be able to stick straight through to my scalp like that...
> 
> im hoping its just inconsistent pictures because otherwise idk


 
OH YEAH, IT SURE DOES. It seems like the minute that MT goes on, my hair just decides to lie down and take a nap for a while. And I think it's because we are relaxed. I usually have to fight to get it up off my scalp and put it in one big plait in the back before going to bed.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

LondonDiva said:


> **MAKES NOTE TO SELF** get one cup of tea a packet of biscuits and read through the 700 extra post in this thread. I just can't do it in 10 mins.


Welcome back.  You were missed. [I know you don't know me but you were one of my inspirations to try MT - Thanks]


----------



## nodisrespect

yeah, i realized i was using too much when i started getting buildup  plus, i seem to be going through the bottle rather quickly, so im using a lot less of it

ok im going to decide its just because my relaxer is fresh and my hair is straighter... i normally dont take ng pics so soon after a relaxer... maybe my hair just needs time to nap back up again


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Hi Shimmie, Sorry to hear about your mom and hope she gets well soon. I love your new routine but since I'm relaxed, I cannot see myself washing everyday but it seems perfect for naturals.
> 
> Now on to the natural hair products...I am thinking about doing this as soon as I am done using my commercial products with the exception of a few items like my Kenra products, Mizani Moisturefuse and a couple of others. I already use henna and ayurveda powders and oils which are very strengthening for my hair.
> 
> I am looking to purchase the Giovanni line and/or the Abba line and perhaps some of the Aubrey Organics conditioners as well. I haven't narrowed it down to perfection just yet as I am still doing my research. I might even make some of my own poos using castile soap. Shampoo bars are definitely an option I'm opened too as well.
> 
> I have both the OCT and the MT, my MT is very very low and I am using OCT mixed with my little drop of MT I have left until my next order of MT comes in the mail. MT is really great at thickening like you say. I have used it longer than the OCT but I like OCT too. I think that I will most likely purchase both again and perhaps mix them as a way to stretch the OCT perhaps in ratios of MT to OCT 2:1 seeing that the MT is 1) cheaper and 2) I get wayyyy more for my buck.


  Thanks Aggie...

I like your combination plan for both the OCT and the MT.  Good Plan.

I'm new with using the *Mega Tek* and I like what my results are with it and how fast it's working.    It's literally giving the OCT a run for the money.  (Um, no pun intended ).  Both products smell and appear the same. 

Aggie, although I'm using the Mega Tek and OCT, I want to use more natural shampoos and conditioners on my hair.  

These are the 'Natural' hair products that I would love to try:

*"Beauty 4 Ashes"  (I love this site)  *http://www.discoverb4a.com/7%20Beauty%204%20Ashes%20HC.html
*Ojon* (www.ojon.com).  They are also sold on OVC.
*Komazacare*  (http://komazacare.com/ordersamplepage.html)
Question:  What do you think of Henna Shampoo and Henna Conditioners?  

Aggie, I want so much to do the Henna, but I don't have the time or the patience for the Henna preparations.  I wish it came, pre-mixed.   

I've been thinking about these Henna products from *Komazacare*:

They are the first two products on this page (Herbal Tea and Henna Shampoo and Conditioner).  The ingredients seem very nice.  

http://komazacare.com/haircare.html

What's your opinion of these?  I know that's it's not  a 'full' Henna effect, but ..........  

I'm so not looking forward to the prepping stages of using Henna... 

Thanks Aggie.  You're my Henna, Garlic, and Alter Ego Guru.    I truly look up to you and admire you.


----------



## JustKiya

nodisrespect said:


> yeah, i realized i was using too much when i started getting buildup  plus, i seem to be going through the bottle rather quickly, so im using a lot less of it
> 
> ok* im going to decide its just because my relaxer is fresh and my hair is straighte*r... i normally dont take ng pics so soon after a relaxer... maybe my hair just needs time to nap back up again



Oh, now see!!! Girl, you know after a fresh relaxer your hair _always_ looks thinner at the roots (or at least it always did for me) - super straight hair is waaaayyyyy thinner than even slightly napped up hair. 

 

Do you remember how many weeks post you were in the first set? I'd compare again once you are there, and see what you think.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> I'm so not looking forward to the prepping stages of using Henna...
> 
> Thanks Aggie.  You're my Henna, Garlic, and Alter Ego Guru.    I truly look up to you and admire you.



 Henna really ISN'T that hard!! 

You mix the henna with water, let it sit til the color releases, mix a lot of cheap conditioner in with it, slap it in your head, leave it in as long as you can bear it, rinse it out, and you're done!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

genesis132 said:


> okay..last time trying to add this pic in the thread...I guess this is a lil' better....


 
Your hair is absolutely lovely. 

I am soooo jealous of some of you guys.  YOU GOT HAIR.  I want hair, and I want it now.  Funny, prior to discovering "we could grow hair", I never really cared about length.  After all, I could just buy it.


----------



## nodisrespect

i had last relaxed at around christmas... and those pics are early february... so maybe a month to two months

(wow i just realized im going to get away with relaxing only 3 times this year)


----------



## rhapsdyblu

yummied77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and I started using the Megatek on Wednesday. I can already feel the itching but i love the way this product smells. I am washing 1x a week and cowashing 3x a week. I baggie nightly. I am transitioning to my natural hair. My last relaxer was in March of this year. I am still trying to figure out my hair type. I know I have coarse, thick hair , but it is very soft and it waves a lot. I am using Biolage Ultra Hydrating shampoo, conditioner, and daily leave in. I also alternate DC with lacio lacio, and Salerm 21 & Salerm wheat germ. I use Cantu Shea Butter moisturizing oil and EVOO. I have opted to wear my hair in ponytail, wig,roller sets (which is hard with my roots being so thick without getting a dominican blow out). I think I will stick to the ponytails and braidouts.


 
Welcome.  You will love your results.Good luck with your transitioning.


----------



## Shimmie

Reyna21 said:


> I add *a tiny, pea sized amount of OCT to my facial night cream* 3 times a week and to my body lotion everyday. After the first day I noticed my face had a glow. After about a week I started getting A LOT of complements about how beautiful my skin looked. One of my co-workers asked my what I have been doing differently because I look better than usually. (I told her about OCT). It looks like my skin is flawless and super healthy. I haven't had one menstrual (or random) breakout since adding OCT to my facial and body lotion.
> 
> ...going back into lurk mode.
> 
> BTW, the women in this forum are awesome! I have learned so much. Thanks for being so informative, supportive and positive.


 
Miss Reyna, come back out of lurk mode and get your big hug: 

I'm so glad you shared this.  At one point I considered using OCT on my face, but I was scared...................   

I was scared I'd end up with a beard or sumpin' growing on my face.......  

And Ummmmmm, I noticed you said you started off with a tiny pea sized amount of OCT added to your night creme.   

Now, since you still have a pretty girl's face, I think I'll try it.  :scratchch:

Now if I start sprouting hair on my face, I'm coming to get you out of lurk mode.... 

Just kidding.  Thanks for sharing this, angel.  God bless you too.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Shimmie said:


> There are too many OCT - Mega Tek threads up in here. I posted the following update in the wrong thread...  .
> 
> Okay, here's my update below:
> __________________
> 
> Ladies... FYI
> 
> As most of you know, I've been using OCT (the 3 part system) since February. I've cut my hair 3 times since and I've had remarkable progress.
> 
> *HOWEVER...*
> 
> I ordered and received my *first *bottle of *Mega Tek* and it's giving me *thicker results and faster.*
> 
> I oil my scalp first then apply the Mega Tek straight to my scalp only. Cover with silk head wrap overnight and I do a 'Conditioner Wash' the next morning. I saw a difference in thickness in just two days.
> 
> I plan to stick with both the OCT and Mega Tek and interchange my use of them. I like the progress.
> 
> I promise you pictures as soon as I can take them. My mom just got out of the hospital and I've been with her for the last few days. As soon as I get 'settled', I'll take some pictures and post them for you.
> 
> Love and hugs to each of you, angels.
> 
> My message is that you can save a lot of money by using the Mega Tek instead. After 5 months of using OCT* only*, I can attest to this.


 
Shimmie, your mom is in my prayers & thanks for the update.


----------



## Shimmie

rhapsdyblu said:


> Welcome. You will love your results.Good luck with your transitioning.


Rhapsdyblu, this is for you....

   I'm so happy with your success.  You are truly a God-given inspiration to each of us here.  What a blessing God has given us. 

Have a blessed and wonderful day and continued beautiful hair growth and health.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Aggie...
> 
> I like your combination plan for both the OCT and the MT. Good Plan.
> 
> I'm new with using the *Mega Tek* and I like what my results are with it and how fast it's working.  It's literally giving the OCT a run for the money. (Um, no pun intended ). Both products smell and appear the same.
> 
> Aggie, although I'm using the Mega Tek and OCT, I want to use more natural shampoos and conditioners on my hair.
> 
> These are the 'Natural' hair products that I would love to try:
> 
> *"Beauty 4 Ashes" (I love this site)  *http://www.discoverb4a.com/7%20Beauty%204%20Ashes%20HC.html
> *Ojon* (www.ojon.com). They are also sold on OVC.
> *Komazacare* (http://komazacare.com/ordersamplepage.html)
> Question: What do you think of Henna Shampoo and Henna Conditioners?
> 
> Aggie, I want so much to do the Henna, but I don't have the time or the patience for the Henna preparations. I wish it came, pre-mixed.
> 
> I've been thinking about these Henna products from *Komazacare*:
> 
> They are the first two products on this page (Herbal Tea and Henna Shampoo and Conditioner). The ingredients seem very nice.
> 
> http://komazacare.com/haircare.html
> 
> What's your opinion of these? I know that's it's not a 'full' Henna effect, but ..........
> 
> I'm so not looking forward to the prepping stages of using Henna...
> 
> Thanks Aggie. You're my Henna, Garlic, and Alter Ego Guru.  I truly look up to you and admire you.


 
Ooooh Shimmie, KOMAZACARE hands down honey. Ojon has sulfates and beautyforashes is just wayyyyy out of my budget range. I love ingredients in the henna poo and conditioner and believe it or not, no sulfates, no mineral oils, no petroleum and no cones, YAY!!!

I saw just about all the ingredients of the Moegro recipe in them. That is definitely a plus for me and I love products with hibiscus in them. Thanks for the link, I just saved it in my faves. I feel like a kid with a new toy - I gatta go back and see what the other products are like.


----------



## Shimmie

rhapsdyblu said:


> Your hair is absolutely lovely.
> 
> I am soooo jealous of some of you guys. YOU GOT HAIR. I want hair, and I want it now. Funny, prior to discovering "we could grow hair", I never really cared about length. *After all, I could just buy it*.


Girl...... I KNOW!  I felt the same way too.  But now, those packs of Goddess Remy and Color 1b and 'mixed' wavy are not in my budget.  

Hey rhapsdyblu, since I've been here, I've spent so much money on PJ's that I didn't have any money left to buy the hair from the BSS anymore. I was left with no other choice than to keep growing my own.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

nodisrespect said:


> ok... is anyone else feeling like megatek is making their hair thinner? not really all of my hair but just my newgrowth... i feel like this because when i part my hair i feel like more scalp is showing... the parts/my scalp showing looks so huge... and if i dont focus the camera it looks like nothing but bare skin... i have to take the picture carefully in order to see there is still hair there its just much thinner than usual... my scalp/new growth does not look the same, and i dont think its necessarily the results of my hair growing in with a looser curl pattern.


 
I don't know if this is the case for you, but for me, I had been having the same concern at first because I would see gaps in my widow's peak & edges. So I started looking really closely everyday (sometimes every hour) - even looking in my magnetic mirror. Then I finally realized that it was growing faster in spots. So one area had a lot of growth, right next to it very little, right next to that more growth therefore causing the look of less/lost hair. As the days-weeks progress I started seeing those areas fill in. I hope I am explaining it right. That's the only way I know how to say it for now. Maybe this is what's going on for you?


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Ooooh Shimmie, KOMAZACARE hands down honey. Ojon has sulfates and beautyforashes is just wayyyyy out of my budget range. I love ingredients in the henna poo and conditioner and believe it or not, no sulfates, no mineral oils, no petroleum and no cones, YAY!!!
> 
> I saw just about all the ingredients of the Moegro recipe in them. That is definitely a plus for me and I love products with hibiscus in them. Thanks for the link, I just saved it in my faves. I feel like a kid with a new toy - I gatta go back and see what the other products are like.


  Aggie, if you approve it, then I KNOW it's good.  Komazacare it is.  

I have been 'lurking' the Komazacare site and now I'm at peace about making a purchase.  I love their ingredients. 

Thanks again Angel Aggie (your new name)


----------



## nodisrespect

rhapsdyblu said:


> I don't know if this is the case for you, but for me, I had been having the same concern at first because I would see gaps in my widow's peak & edges. So I started looking really closely everyday (sometimes every hour) - even looking in my magnetic mirror. Then I finally realized that it was growing faster in spots. So one area had a lot of growth, right next to it very little, right next to that more growth therefore causing the look of less/lost hair. As the days-weeks progress I started seeing those areas fill in. I hope I am explaining it right. That's the only way I know how to say it for now. Maybe this is what's going on for you?



i hope so... we know the mt didnt thin out your hair... so hopefully this is just how it looks early on starting out


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Henna really ISN'T that hard!!
> 
> You mix the henna with water, let it sit til the color releases, mix a lot of cheap conditioner in with it, slap it in your head, leave it in as long as you can bear it, rinse it out, and you're done!


HUH???  

Girl........just reading this and I'm tired all ready.   

ETA:  Don't we have to let it sit in the microwave and something else for it to release it's color.  I have several boxes of Henna that my best friends gave me in an Indian goodie gift basket for my birthday.  

I'm just lazy...


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Shimmie said:


> Girl...... I KNOW! I felt the same way too. But now, those packs of Goddess Remy and Color 1b and 'mixed' wavy are not in my budget.
> 
> Hey rhapsdyblu, since I've been here, I've spent so much money on PJ's that I didn't have any money left to buy the hair from the BSS anymore. I was left with no other choice than to keep growing my own.


That's why I am in the buy nothing for July challenge (& I should be in August, September, October, Nov. & December - LOL).  I became a true PJ since joining here. I got steamers, table top hood dryers, oils, butters, eo's, herbs, powders, mixing bowls, jars, whisks, strainers, conditioners, horse products etc. etc. etc. & still wanting to buy more


----------



## Shimmie

genesis132 said:


> A 12 oz. bottle of *only* the Ovation Cell Therapy is 52.95.
> 
> Since, I have color, I use the complete Hair Maximumizing (sp?) system because I wanted to try it all together since I'm trying to improve the overall health of my hair. But I'm not complaining about the increased growth either Anywho, it includes the 12 oz sizes of Ovation Cell Therapy, Color Therapy Shampoo & Creme Rinse 12 oz for 96.95.
> 
> 
> Now they do have a special system pack which offers all 3 for 54.95 but it is only 6 oz....which is a good tester to see if you like all 3 products....
> 
> Alot of ladies have seen excellent results by only purchasing the Cell Therapy for 52.95 only!
> HTH!


The OCT 6 ounce 3 pk is what I started with back in February.  It lasted until mid-June.   It really does go a long way.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> HUH???
> 
> Girl........just reading this and I'm tired all ready.
> 
> ETA:  Don't we have to let it sit in the microwave and something else for it to release it's color.  I have several boxes of Henna that my best friends gave me in an Indian goodie gift basket for my birthday.
> 
> I'm just lazy...



*lol* 

Nope. 

1) Mix Henna with hot tap water to make a THICK paste. 
2) Let sit for - a while. If it's warm in the house, on the counter is fine. If it's cool, stick in it a window and ignore it for a couple hours. 
3) It'll turn colors - get a lil darker. That means it's done. 
4) Mix in some cheap conditioner (help prevent your hair from drying out, and makes it easier to rinse out)
5) Apply to hair (I'm a fan of the slap and smoosh technique)
6) Put on a shower cap, a headscarf, and move on with your day. 
7) Rinse out. 

It's reallllllllllly not that hard.  

:assimilat I'm trying to suck you in, Shimmie! Come to the Henna Side!!


----------



## Shimmie

rhapsdyblu said:


> That's why I am in the buy nothing for July challenge (& I should be in August, September, October, Nov. & December - LOL). I became a true PJ since joining here. I got steamers, table top hood dryers, oils, butters, eo's, herbs, powders, mixing bowls, jars, whisks, strainers, conditioners, horse products etc. etc. etc. & still wanting to buy more


  Oh Lawd...... rhapsdyblu, I don't DARE tell you what I have.  

Look.............. when Sareca first posted about the OCT, I ordered it PRONTO!  And because it worked so well, my purchase was justified....   

I have new friends....
It has developed SEVERAL threads
Much hair has grown....

Naw, I can't justify my PJ addiction.... 

Now I'm looking at hair steamers.   :scratchch:


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> *lol*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 1) Mix Henna with hot tap water to make a THICK paste.
> 2) Let sit for - a while. If it's warm in the house, on the counter is fine. If it's cool, stick in it a window and ignore it for a couple hours.
> 3) It'll turn colors - get a lil darker. That means it's done.
> 4) Mix in some cheap conditioner (help prevent your hair from drying out, and makes it easier to rinse out)
> 5) Apply to hair (I'm a fan of the slap and smoosh technique)
> 6) Put on a shower cap, a headscarf, and move on with your day.
> 7) Rinse out.
> 
> It's reallllllllllly not that hard.
> 
> :assimilat I'm trying to suck you in, Shimmie! Come to the Henna Side!!


 
Okay......... (Shimmie pouts).  I'm a try it.  ONCE!  Lord knows I have plenty of conditioner at home... lol.  

I'll try it Sunday evening.    

I can let it 'sit' overnight (Saturday); that will give it plenty of time to release it's color.... Right?


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> Okay......... (Shimmie pouts).  I'm a try it.  ONCE!  Lord knows I have plenty of conditioner at home... lol.
> 
> I'll try it Sunday evening.



  Yay!!! 

 

Wear gloves while applying it, or your hands might turn colors. *thinks* If I can think of anything else to make it easier, I'll PM you.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

nodisrespect said:


> i hope so... we know the mt didnt thin out your hair... so hopefully this is just how it looks early on starting out


 
You know, even with my progress, last night I thought I saw a "bald" spot - my heart must have skipped 2 beats- instant panic - & then I realized that that entire area had been bald & surrounding it in almost a circle a lot of hair had grown in & that middle section just had fuzz thereby giving that empty look. I know for me, after losing my edges twice I am very prone to panicking. I am also impatient & longingly look at my old pics with all that hair & just cry. I am in hyper alert mode. I have to force myself to calm down.

You guys help me a lot 'cause you are constantly reminding me of my progress. As I look at your pics, they do remind me of how my widow's peak look. Keep an eye on it and try to relax (yeah, like I can talk). You seem to be doing everything right.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

JustKiya said:


> *lol*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 1) Mix Henna with hot tap water to make a THICK paste.
> 2) Let sit for - a while. If it's warm in the house, on the counter is fine. If it's cool, stick in it a window and ignore it for a couple hours.
> 3) It'll turn colors - get a lil darker. That means it's done.
> 4) Mix in some cheap conditioner (help prevent your hair from drying out, and makes it easier to rinse out)
> 5) Apply to hair (I'm a fan of the slap and smoosh technique)
> 6) Put on a shower cap, a headscarf, and move on with your day.
> 7) Rinse out.
> 
> It's reallllllllllly not that hard.
> 
> :assimilat I'm trying to suck you in, Shimmie! Come to the Henna Side!!


 


Shimmie said:


> Okay......... (Shimmie pouts). I'm a try it. ONCE! Lord knows I have plenty of conditioner at home... lol.
> 
> I'll try it Sunday evening.
> 
> I can let it 'sit' overnight (Saturday); that will give it plenty of time to release it's color.... Right?


 
I bought some henna from FNWL awhile back. For some reason I have been scared to try it. I was thinking maybe I should wait until my edges completely return. Don't want to interfer with my progress. But I do want to come over to the Henna side. LOL

BTW, Shimmie, you'll love, love, love your steamer if you ever decide to get one.


----------



## JustKiya

Oops, I missed your edit Shimmie - yeah, overnight should be fine. 

Come on in, Rhapsdy - the water is fiiinnnnneeeeeee!!  

I love my henna, and using it with the MT didn't cause me any issues, either.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Aggie, if you approve it, then I KNOW it's good. Komazacare it is.
> 
> I have been 'lurking' the Komazacare site and now I'm at peace about making a purchase. I love their ingredients.
> 
> Thanks again Angel Aggie (your new name)


 
You're welcomed sweetie and thanks for my new name, I love it. I went back and realized I like the aloe poo and conditioner as well, but I like the henna ones more.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed sweetie and thanks for my new name, I love it. I went back and realized I like the aloe poo and conditioner as well, but I like the henna ones more.


You're most welcome 'Angel Aggie".  You came to us as an angel of mercy. 

Look......... Komazacare has a 'Sample' page to order smaller sizes for try-outs:

http://komazacare.com/ordersamplepage.html


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Oops, I missed your edit Shimmie - yeah, overnight should be fine.
> 
> Come on in, Rhapsdy - the water is fiiinnnnneeeeeee!!
> 
> I love my henna, and using it with the MT didn't cause me any issues, either.


Thanks "Pretty Kiya"... Overnight it is.  See, now I can sleep  and half of the work is done...


----------



## Shimmie

rhapsdyblu said:


> I bought some henna from FNWL awhile back. For some reason I have been scared to try it. I was thinking maybe I should wait until my edges completely return. Don't want to interfer with my progress. But I do want to come over to the Henna side. LOL
> 
> *BTW, Shimmie, you'll love, love, love your steamer if you ever decide to get one*.


It's settled then. It's now going on my Christmas List.... *for me.*


----------



## HealthyHair35

Hi, everyone. I bought the Oct Cell therapy and creme rinse. Now what in the world do I do with it? I went to the beginning of the thread but I didn't find directions to use both. Any advice is appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## Shimmie

Hey "Pretty Kiya" 

If Henna is so easy, then why did it take a thread with over 200,000 posts just to get it right?    

I printed out that whole entire thread and 3-hole punched it; placed it into a 3 ring binder and I still haven't read the whole thing.  Gave me a brain fog.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> Hey "Pretty Kiya"
> 
> If Henna is so easy, then why did it take a thread with over 200,000 posts just to get it right?
> 
> I printed out that whole entire thread and 3-hole punched it; placed it into a 3 ring binder and I still haven't read the whole thing.  Gave me a brain fog.



Two reasons
1) People like to make things complicated (adding coffee and tea and lemon juice and wine and two legs off a firefly and all other sorts of mess) 
2) People don't like to read, and keep asking the same danngone questions over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. 

 

What I gave you were the basic, simple, easiest possible henna usage instructions.


----------



## Shimmie

HealthyHair35 said:


> Hi, everyone. I bought the Oct Cell therapy and creme rinse. Now what in the world do I do with it? I went to the beginning of the thread but I didn't find directions to use both. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


  and  HealthyHair 

I'm an OCT expert   

First of all, let's start slow then as you see results you can use some of the other methods in this thread. 

Begin by washing your hair with the Shampoo then rinse.

While hair is damp, lightly oil your scalp.   Use the an oil of your choice (Castor Oil, Olive Oil, Jojoba Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Emu Oil, Coconut Oil,). 

Then lightly apply the OCT (Cell Therapy) to your *Scalp ONLY* --- not on the length of your hair.   

The OCT (Cell Therapy) is loaded with Powerful Protein and it will dry out your hair.  

Cover your head with a plastic cap; rinse out the OCT after an hour or so.

Then use the Creme Rinse and Rinse out.  

Air dry your hair; apply oil to seal your hair ends.  Then place into your favorite protective style.  

*Helpful Measures:*

Throughout the week, do Conditioner Washes, not Shampoo washes.   Wash with shampoo only once a week. 

Use a garlic/oil conditioning treatment once a week.

Take garlic capsules daily.

This will reduce and eliminate hair shedding. 

Happy OCT Hair Growth!


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Two reasons
> 1) People like to make things complicated (adding coffee and tea and lemon juice and wine and two legs off a firefly and all other sorts of mess)
> 2) People don't like to read, and keep asking the same danngone questions over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> What I gave you were the basic, simple, easiest possible henna usage instructions.


 
 @ two legs of a firefly.....  

  Thanks Pretty Kiya... You are so right.  And I love your simplistic method.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Ok, I've been using MT for two weeks in a certain section (nape) and the back middle of my head. Unfortunately, I'm not seeing the growth that mostly every one is raving about...I guess my spurt hasn't kicked in yet. I'll continue to use the MT and report back in a few weeks.


----------



## genesis132

rhapsdyblu said:


> Your hair is absolutely lovely.
> 
> I am soooo jealous of some of you guys.  YOU GOT HAIR.  I want hair, and I want it now.  Funny, prior to discovering "we could grow hair", I never really cared about length.  After all, I could just buy it.



Thanks Rhapsdyblu!! Your progress got a sista wanting to rotate MT and OCT. I luv luv luv OCT but from ladies responses, it seems like MT makes the hair thicker and i could use some thickness. So I may..purchase some MegaTek too.


----------



## genesis132

nodisrespect said:


> i had last relaxed at around christmas... and those pics are early february... so maybe a month to two months
> 
> (wow i just realized im going to get away with relaxing only 3 times this year)



I understand what you mean about your newgrowth not coming in as thick...i was thinking the same thing about my self...*.Does this stuff (MT or OCT) change the texture?* I would like to keep my lumps and bumps.
jus wondering.....


----------



## sareca

I have NEVER even considered touching up at 8 weeks... until now...


----------



## genesis132

sareca said:


> I have NEVER even considered touching up at 8 weeks... until now...



Spill the beans! Are you still rotating OCT and MT? I'm thinking about rotating both?


----------



## lilsparkle825

JustKiya said:


> Henna really ISN'T that hard!!
> 
> You mix the henna with water, let it sit til the color releases, mix a lot of cheap conditioner in with it, slap it in your head, leave it in as long as you can bear it, rinse it out, and you're done!


just a thought...when i get to APL i will celebrate by henna-ing. i love the color.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

lilsparkle825 said:


> just a thought...when i get to APL i will celebrate by henna-ing. i love the color.



I am going to henna tonight.  I hope it's not disastrous with MT, but I feel like my fragile strands need to be built up from the inside out and henna is the only I know that will do that.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

JustKiya said:


> *lol*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 1) Mix Henna with hot tap water to make a THICK paste.
> 2) Let sit for - a while. If it's warm in the house, on the counter is fine. If it's cool, stick in it a window and ignore it for a couple hours.
> 3) It'll turn colors - get a lil darker. That means it's done.
> 4) Mix in some cheap conditioner (help prevent your hair from drying out, and makes it easier to rinse out)
> 5) Apply to hair (I'm a fan of the slap and smoosh technique)
> 6) Put on a shower cap, a headscarf, and move on with your day.
> 7) Rinse out.
> 
> It's reallllllllllly not that hard.
> 
> :assimilat I'm trying to suck you in, Shimmie! Come to the Henna Side!!



That's the recipe I used also.  Hope it works out for me.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aggie

I henna my hair every 4-6 weeks regardless. My hair needs the extra strength and conditioning power of henna. I put a liitle henna in my hair yesterday before I DC'ed. My hair came out nice and strong. I then returned to putting on my OCT/MT mix last night, massaged a little and went to bed.


----------



## gorgeoushair

nodisrespect said:


> ok... is anyone else feeling like megatek is making their hair thinner? not really all of my hair but just my newgrowth... i feel like this because when i part my hair i feel like more scalp is showing... the parts/my scalp showing looks so huge... and if i dont focus the camera it looks like nothing but bare skin... i have to take the picture carefully in order to see there is still hair there its just much thinner than usual... my scalp/new growth does not look the same, and i dont think its necessarily the results of my hair growing in with a looser curl pattern.


 
I know exactly what you're saying.  I'm having this same problem.  My newgrowth feels softer and barely there which makes me question if the MT is really working for me.  I'm happy for the softer new growth b/c I'm thinking it will help me stretch longer.  At first some were saying their newgrowth was coming in softer and looser........now it seems like people are having to relax earlier b/c of thicker, unruly newgrowth........girl, I don't know what it is.  I know not everything works for everyone.  I'm gonna at least buy 2 more bottles, the poo, and the creme rinse and continue to use to see what my results are.  On another note I love the MT as a deep conditioner:heart2:love it, love it, love it  This is my 4th or 5th time using it as a deep conditioner and can you say slip,detangled hair.  I'm 7 weeks post  I will, however, alternate w/ aphogee 2 min reconstructor(I love this too, plus they're similar) since MT is costly.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Aggie said:


> I henna my hair every 4-6 weeks regardless. My hair needs the extra strength and conditioning power of henna. I put a liitle henna in my hair yesterday before I DC'ed. My hair came out nice and strong. I then returned to putting on my OCT/MT mix last night, massaged a little and went to bed.



Thanks this is good to know.  I intend on doing it every 4 weeks.  My hair is just too weak and I don't like it.


----------



## napgurl

MY MT IS HERE!!!  

My husband thought it some medicine that I ordered for the dogs so he opened the package . . . When I got home my MT was sitting on the counter and he was looking like      "huh . .honey you got something for horses over there on the counter"   

I was like mind your businesses and carried it upstairs to my bathroom.


----------



## Platinum

I was gone for three days and I missed so much! Welcome Newbies and OCT/Mega Tek latest recipients.


----------



## cocoaluv

mscolwhite said:


> MY MT IS HERE!!!
> 
> My husband thought it some medicine that I ordered for the dogs so he opened the package . . . When I got home my MT was sitting on the counter and he was looking like  "huh . .honey you got something for horses over there on the counter"
> 
> I was like mind your businesses and carried it upstairs to my bathroom.


Sounds like something I'd say to my family!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

_Let me preface this by saying I know that if I share another "aha" moment you guys are gonna kick me off this board but..._

I was leaving work today & you know I got that HIH and gotta look at my hair every few minutes syndrome, so when I was at a stop light, I leaned over to look in the rearview mirror.  Now in the sunlight you could really see right through the front of my hair.  I gasped.  I have NEVER had see-through hair.  Then it hit me, again...what I was seeing through was the new growth from the balding.  I mean, there was *something *to see through.  Plus, I have big time shrinkage, so it isn't gonna be length I see unless I straighten.  So I think some of my disappointment is that since there is more & more hair covering the bald spots (which is a blessing),  it is becoming harder to see the new/fast growth as it was when there was NO hair there.

OK, I'll shut up now.


----------



## nodisrespect

> At first some were saying their newgrowth was coming in softer and looser........now it seems like people are having to relax earlier b/c of thicker, unruly newgrowth



i know... which is it ladies???? 

idk because i never really have problems with unruly ng... i dont start getting tired of stretching til around the 3rd month. if your ng is thicker... is the rest of your hair thin/fine? i consider my hair to be thick, so maybe thats why im perceiving the ng as being thinner


----------



## lilsparkle825

rhapsdyblu said:


> _Let me preface this by saying I know that if I share another "aha" moment you guys are gonna kick me off this board but..._


LOL! you know we love you. you're half the reason most of us ordered it so keep on posting.


----------



## jamaicalovely

nodisrespect said:


> ok... is anyone else feeling like megatek is making their hair thinner? not really all of my hair but just my newgrowth... i feel like this because when i part my hair i feel like more scalp is showing... the parts/my scalp showing looks so huge... and if i dont focus the camera it looks like nothing but bare skin... i have to take the picture carefully in order to see there is still hair there its just much thinner than usual... my scalp/new growth does not look the same, and i dont think its necessarily the results of my hair growing in with a looser curl pattern.



No, totally opposite for me.


----------



## EMJazzy

lilsparkle825 said:


> LOL! you know we love you. you're half the reason most of us ordered it so keep on posting.


 
OK?!?!?! After over 300 pages on the first thread and well over 100 pages in this thread it wasn't til I saw *rhapsdyblu's *pics that I finally broke down and purchased MT.


----------



## BostonMaria

mscolwhite said:


> I was like mind your businesses and carried it upstairs to my bathroom.



FREAKIN HYSTERICAL! I'm LMAO over here!

rhapsdyblu I always look forward to your updates.


----------



## God'schild

Where is the best place to purchase Mega Tek


----------



## lilsparkle825

God'schild said:


> Where is the best place to purchase Mega Tek


ahem -pulls out soapbox-

kvvet.com; use coupon code 054.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Ahhh, you guys are so sweet.  I find it a blessing to me to know that so many were inspired by my pix, especially since it took me so long to show them.

But you just wait till it is long enough for me to swang. When my twists & braids get as long as JK's & I can shake my head with braids flopping... & like genesis132 or jamaicalovely or N&W or londondiva or Sereca or SamanthaJ or Aggie... you guys will NOT be able to stand me.  Shoot, I won't be able to stand myself.


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> I know exactly what you're saying.  I'm having this same problem.  My newgrowth feels softer and barely there which makes me question if the MT is really working for me.  I'm happy for the softer new growth b/c I'm thinking it will help me stretch longer.*  At first some were saying their newgrowth was coming in softer and looser........now it seems like people are having to relax earlier b/c of thicker, unruly newgrowth........*girl, I don't know what it is.  I know not everything works for everyone.  I'm gonna at least buy 2 more bottles, the poo, and the creme rinse and continue to use to see what my results are.  On another note I love the MT as a deep conditioner:heart2:love it, love it, love it  This is my 4th or 5th time using it as a deep conditioner and can you say slip,detangled hair.  I'm 7 weeks post  I will, however, alternate w/ aphogee 2 min reconstructor(I love this too, plus they're similar) since MT is costly.





nodisrespect said:


> i know... which is it ladies????
> 
> idk because i never really have problems with unruly ng... i dont start getting tired of stretching til around the 3rd month. if your ng is thicker... is the rest of your hair thin/fine? i consider my hair to be thick, so maybe thats why im perceiving the ng as being thinner




I actually think it's _*both*_ - the NG is coming in softer and looser, but it's coming in so much faster at the same time, that stretching for the same length of time just isn't working anymore. 

At least that's the impression that I've gathered. 

I'm sitting here playing in my hair now (trying to work out some tangles) and about to Megassage in a second....


----------



## Aggie

lilsparkle825 said:


> ahem -pulls out soapbox-
> 
> kvvet.com; use coupon code 054.


 

Thank you so much for this coupon code lilsparkle. And....they also have gallon sized Mega Tek - GALLON SIZED - could you believe that? I'm thinking about purchasing this size as I feel that MT is gonna eventually win me heart over completely it sure is.


----------



## cocoaluv

Im loving the results from MT. Its only been a week but I feel new growth and am very excited. My only problem now is that I have no clue what to do with my hair now . I think I will get some braids soon.


----------



## Aggie

Anyways, tonight I used OCT as recommended in the instructions and here's my review:

The shampoo cleaned my hair very very well without leaving it feeling stripped - good sign so far however, I found it work exactly like my Eqyss Premier Poo and guess what? Same color, Same smell, Same results.

Next I put in the Ovation Cell Therapy. I worked this in from ends to scalp and it felt really really nice and soft. For a few moments I contemplated leaving it in overnight, then changed my mind so I left it in for the duration of my shower (10 minutes - no shaving tonight). Anyway, my hair still felt a little soft and then I washed it out. (NOTE -I HAVE NOT YET USED MY MT THIS WAY)

Next I put in the creme rinse and I gatta be honest, I found the Ovation Creme Rinse to smell a little milder, softer, less fragranced than the Eqyss Creme Rinse which has a potent floral fragrance but in my opinion, they work exactly the same. 

While my hair was still wet after rinsing it all out, my hair felt a little dry but strong all at the same time. Now that it's dry, it's soooooo soft, it's wierd. Not what I was expecting actually since it was feeling harder in a strong sorta way a few minutes ago. Now it feels soft in a strong sorta way now that it's dry. 

I can't wait for my 2 new bottles of MT to arrive so I can try it out this very same way and then I can give you ladies another review. I will update when it arrives. So far though, I don't see much of a difference between how the OCT amd MT actually work on the hair. The difference may just only be the protein levels and castor oil.


----------



## genesis132

Aggie said:


> Anyways, tonight I used OCT as recommended in the instructions and here's my review:
> 
> The shampoo cleaned my hair very very well without leaving it feeling stripped - good sign so far however, I found it work exactly like my Eqyss Premier Poo and guess what? Same color, Same smell, Same results.
> 
> Next I put in the Ovation Cell Therapy. I worked this in from ends to scalp and it felt really really nice and soft. For a few moments I contemplated leaving it in overnight, then changed my mind so I left it in for the duration of my shower (10 minutes - no shaving tonight). Anyway, my hair still felt a little soft and then I washed it out. (NOTE -I HAVE NOT YET USED MY MT THIS WAY)
> 
> Next I put in the creme rinse and I gatta be honest, I found the Ovation Creme Rinse to smell a little milder, softer, less fragranced than the Eqyss Creme Rinse which has a potent floral fragrance but in my opinion, they work exactly the same.
> 
> While my hair was still wet after rinsing it all out, my hair felt a little dry but strong all at the same time. Now that it's dry, it's soooooo soft, it's wierd. Not what I was expecting actually since it was feeling harder in a strong sorta way a few minutes ago. Now it fells soft in a strong sorta way now that it's dry.
> 
> I can't wait for my 2 new bottles of MT to arrive so I can try it out this very same way and then I can give you ladies another review. I will update when it arrives. So far though, I don't see much of a difference betwwen how the OCT amd MT actually work on the hair. The difference may just only be the protein levels and castor oil.




Good Job Aggie with the comparisons! Keep us posted, as this is help me to decide on purchasing the MT to use along with my OCT .


----------



## Aggie

genesis132 said:


> Good Job Aggie with the comparisons! Keep us posted, as this is help me to decide on purchasing the MT to use along with my OCT .


 
You're welcomed genesis132, I can't wait to post the MT review as well. Don't worry I will be back with it as soon as my MT arrives.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Aggie said:


> Anyways, tonight I used OCT as recommended in the instructions and here's my review:
> 
> The shampoo cleaned my hair very very well without leaving it feeling stripped - good sign so far however, I found it work exactly like my Eqyss Premier Poo and guess what? Same color, Same smell, Same results.
> 
> Next I put in the Ovation Cell Therapy. I worked this in from ends to scalp and it felt really really nice and soft. For a few moments I contemplated leaving it in overnight, then changed my mind so I left it in for the duration of my shower (10 minutes - no shaving tonight). Anyway, my hair still felt a little soft and then I washed it out. (NOTE -I HAVE NOT YET USED MY MT THIS WAY)
> 
> Next I put in the creme rinse and I gatta be honest, I found the Ovation Creme Rinse to smell a little milder, softer, less fragranced than the Eqyss Creme Rinse which has a potent floral fragrance but in my opinion, they work exactly the same.
> 
> While my hair was still wet after rinsing it all out, my hair felt a little dry but strong all at the same time. Now that it's dry, it's soooooo soft, it's wierd. Not what I was expecting actually since it was feeling harder in a strong sorta way a few minutes ago. Now it feels soft in a strong sorta way now that it's dry.
> 
> I can't wait for my 2 new bottles of MT to arrive so I can try it out this very same way and then I can give you ladies another review. I will update when it arrives. So far though, I don't see much of a difference between how the OCT amd MT actually work on the hair. The difference may just only be the protein levels and castor oil.


 

Thank you so much Aggie.

I bought the Eqyss Premier Poo, Creme Rinse and MT (of course) hoping that I was getting something comparable to the OCT system.  Sounds like I may have succeeded.  Let us know how it works compares when you incorporate the MT next time.


----------



## BostonMaria

JustKiya said:


> I actually think it's _*both*_ - the NG is coming in softer and looser, but it's coming in so much faster at the same time, that stretching for the same length of time just isn't working anymore.
> 
> At least that's the impression that I've gathered.
> 
> I'm sitting here playing in my hair now (trying to work out some tangles) and about to Megassage in a second....



Megassage... I think we need to add this word to Wikipedia LOL

I am only applying to certain sections of my hair so I can't really say. My hair looks the same. The nape section seems a lot looser than normal so I'm going to stop applying there. Mostly because its already 3b and doesn't blend in with the rest of my hair as it is, I definitely do not want a looser texture there. I will however apply to the crown area and the front cuz I don't mind if that area gets looser or feels softer.  I have absolutely no idea if my hair has grown or how much. I'm FINALLY getting my hair blow dried tomorrow, rain or shine. I am even making my oldest daughter bring her camera to the salon in case my hair shrinks when I go outside LOL  I think I'm close to BSL but I can't tell. I'm ready to dye a section of my hair just so I can measure the growth LOL j/k


----------



## gorgeoushair

Thanks Aggie for that review and comparison.


----------



## nodisrespect

it makes 2 weeks tomorrow...

1.) the indent of ng is more obvious on the right side... which i guess makes sense because my right side is already about an inch and a half longer than the left side 

2.) my relaxer before last, this is what i found i got at a month post. im not even 3 weeks post yet. 

3.) i think my hair is growing in a full shade lighter than the hair on my head.

am i still seeing things? 

just to be clear, i do think the mt is working. there is no way i would have visible ng almost 3 weeks after a relaxer. (you can see a few waves of ng in this pic too. i wish i could take better pics but my camera is beginning to suck and im tired of recharging the batteries every five minutes when it takes 10 to get a single properly focused photo )

i have a question.. do you guys think i would get better results if i actually massaged it in? i just put it on my scalp and will maybe scratch the scalp a little with a wide tooth comb, but if i actually massage it in i get a headache.


----------



## Aggie

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Thank you so much Aggie.
> 
> I bought the Eqyss Premier Poo, Creme Rinse and MT (of course) hoping that I was getting something comparable to the OCT system. Sounds like I may have succeeded. Let us know how it works compares when you incorporate the MT next time.


 


gorgeoushair said:


> Thanks Aggie for that review and comparison.


 
You're welcomed ShiShiPooPoo and gorgeoushair and sure I will keep everyone posted on the new review on MT next. I am indeed looking forward to it actually.


----------



## Aggie

nodisrespect said:


> it makes 2 weeks tomorrow...
> 
> 1.) the indent of ng is more obvious on the right side... which i guess makes sense because my right side is already about an inch and a half longer than the left side
> 
> 2.) my relaxer before last, this is what i found i got at a month post. im not even 3 weeks post yet.
> 
> 3.) i think my hair is growing in a full shade lighter than the hair on my head.
> 
> am i still seeing things?
> 
> just to be clear, i do think the mt is working. there is no way i would have visible ng almost 3 weeks after a relaxer. (you can see a few waves of ng in this pic too. i wish i could take better pics but my camera is beginning to suck and im tired of recharging the batteries every five minutes when it takes 10 to get a single properly focused photo )
> 
> i have a question.. *do you guys think i would get better results if i actually massaged it in?* i just put it on my scalp and will maybe scratch the scalp a little with a wide tooth comb, but if i actually massage it in i get a headache.


 

Absolutely nodisrespect, no question about that.


----------



## lilsparkle825

Aggie said:


> Thank you so much for this coupon code lilsparkle. And....they also have gallon sized Mega Tek - GALLON SIZED - could you believe that? I'm thinking about purchasing this size as I feel that MT is gonna eventually win me heart over completely it sure is.


you're welcome hon...i feel the same way, esp since there are three of us. this would make it easy for us to all have a separate bottle, and so we wont have to keep ordering once i go back to school...i may look into this if i am still using it in august.


----------



## nodisrespect

ah and i hate headaches x50 million

hm... how far will i go for longer hair lachen:


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Ladies,

I megasagged (hope i spelled it right) for the first time yesterday. I am mixing mines with Olive Oil for now. I found the JBCO at my local beauty supply store for 4.99 which i will be adding to my mix as well. I felt the tingles last night as soon as i put it in, but my scalp is a little tender this morning. Has anyone else experienced this? I hope its a sign.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Thank you so much Aggie.
> 
> I bought the Eqyss Premier Poo, Creme Rinse and MT (of course) hoping that I was getting something comparable to the OCT system. Sounds like I may have succeeded. Let us know how it works compares when you incorporate the MT next time.


 
I'm very interested in your review. If you like the Premier Poo and Cloud 9 Rinse, let us know...


----------



## cocoaluv

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I megasagged (hope i spelled it right) for the first time yesterday. I am mixing mines with Olive Oil for now. I found the JBCO at my local beauty supply store for 4.99 which i will be adding to my mix as well. I felt the tingles last night as soon as i put it in, but my scalp is a little tender this morning. Has anyone else experienced this? I hope its a sign.


Congrats!


What is JBCO?


----------



## EMJazzy

cocoaluv said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> What is *JBCO*?


 
jamaican black castor oil


----------



## cocoaluv

EMJazzy said:


> jamaican black castor oil


Thanks does it have a smell? 



Relaxed ladies how are you styling your hair while on MT?


----------



## EMJazzy

cocoaluv said:


> *Thanks does it have a smell?*
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxed ladies how are you styling your hair while on MT?


 
I have no idea what JBCO smells like....I use the Palma Christi brand from Whole Foods.


----------



## napgurl

JustKiya said:


> *lol*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 1) Mix Henna with hot tap water to make a THICK paste.
> 2) Let sit for - a while. If it's warm in the house, on the counter is fine. If it's cool, stick in it a window and ignore it for a couple hours.
> 3) It'll turn colors - get a lil darker. That means it's done.
> 4) Mix in some cheap conditioner (help prevent your hair from drying out, and makes it easier to rinse out)
> 5) Apply to hair (I'm a fan of the slap and smoosh technique)
> 6) Put on a shower cap, a headscarf, and move on with your day.
> 7) Rinse out.
> 
> It's reallllllllllly not that hard.
> 
> :assimilat I'm trying to suck you in, Shimmie! Come to the Henna Side!!


 
Yes this is how I do it too.  Very easy process with terrific benefits.


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, so last night I put my hair into some two strand twists for the first time in a good little while - and oh. my. gods! My hair has gotten SO thick. I mean, okay, I knew it was getting thicker, but not until I but it into the twists and they turned into these huge, fat, plump little buggers did I realize how MUCH extra thickness I've gotten. 

*sigh* 

That means I'm going to have to wait even LONGER to try new styles, because I have more girth to work with. 

Oh, what a wonderful thing to be whinging about!


----------



## Aggie

cocoaluv said:


> Thanks does it have a smell?
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxed ladies how are you styling your hair while on MT?


 
JBCO smells very delicate and mild , kinda like maple syrup, that when you put it on, there is no scent at all. As far as how I'm styling, I'm not. I'm in the WIG CHALLENGE 2008. So all I'm doing right now is wearing wigs.


----------



## Aggie

My hair is THICKKKK ya'll, I mean really really thick at the new growth area and I am only 6 weeks post relaxer. I can normally stretch 9 weeks with no problems and would feel a need to relax by the 10 week and I normally stretch 10-12 weeks, but I don't think I am going to make it to 12 weeks ladies. I don't even think I am going to make it to 10 weeks but I sure am going to try. I am not gonna cave in just yet.


----------



## *C00KIE*

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I megasagged (hope i spelled it right) for the first time yesterday. I am mixing mines with Olive Oil for now. I found the JBCO at my local beauty supply store for 4.99 which i will be adding to my mix as well. I felt the tingles last night as soon as i put it in, *but my scalp is a little tender this morning.* Has anyone else experienced this? I hope its a sign.


 
ITA, w/ the bold. When i put mega tek on my scalp, it doesn't itch me just sore the next day, but not an unbearable sore.. don't know what that means unfortunatly... but i really wish i did have itching (when i do get it, its right after and very slight itching...)


----------



## long2short2_?

Three weeks of using Mega Tek


----------



## JustKiya

Nice!! Your parts are GONE!  

Does it look like a 'normal' 3 weeks for you, or is that something special? How long do you usually keep braids in for?


----------



## Soliel185

long2short2_? said:


> Three weeks of using Mega Tek


 

My cornrows have done the same thing. I'm at 1wk and 1/2 and I've been wearing headbands the last few days to cover up some of the fuzz. I don't think they'll last past 2 weeks, I'll probably take them out this weekend.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

JustKiya said:


> Okay, so last night I put my hair into some two strand twists for the first time in a good little while - and oh. my. gods! My hair has gotten SO thick. I mean, okay, I knew it was getting thicker, but not until I but it into the twists and they turned into these huge, fat, plump little buggers did I realize how MUCH extra thickness I've gotten.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> That means I'm going to have to wait even LONGER to try new styles, because I have more girth to work with.
> 
> Oh, what a wonderful thing to be whinging about!


 


Aggie said:


> My hair is THICKKKK ya'll, I mean really really thick at the new growth area and I am only 6 weeks post relaxer. I can normally stretch 9 weeks with no problems and would feel a need to relax by the 10 week and I normally stretch 10-12 weeks, but I don't think I am going to make it to 12 weeks ladies. I don't even think I am going to make it to 10 weeks but I sure am going to try. I am not gonna cave in just yet.


 
I am fiinding the same issue with thickness. I was megasagging last night and I noticed 2 things: that my hair seemed more coily (if that makes any sense) and it seemed extra thick. From a little past the crown of my head down is much longer and thicker than front. I have been so focused on the temple & edges, I have not paid much attention to the rest of my head. I usually megassage for a few minutes (probably realistically more like seconds), but last night I decided to really do it, so I sat in front of the TV & megassaged for about 15 minutes (do you guys' arms get tired? I guess I need to build up some endurance - LOL). It was difficult getting my fingers through that thick mass of hair, especially in the back middle. My hair felt different, too. The hair seemed more coily as I said earlier & the curls seemed more defined. The front is more cottony but I think the thickness hasn't gotten there yet because spots are just filling in. I kept looking at my hair & thinking, "I didn't know I had hair like that". But I haven't worn my natural hair out in 25 years or so, so I may not remember how it looked.

I wonder if I should go back to only MTing the front so it can catch up to the back? Nah, I'll just wait to see how it goes. I sure wish the front would grow in evenly instead of spotty. But....let's not be greedy, huh? <I am grateful, I am grateful>


----------



## slim_thick

january noir said:


> You can style your hair any way you want! Blow, air, flat iron, rollerset...


 
Hi JanuaryNoir, 

Thanks for getting back to me! This thread spreads like wild flowers, I had to search for my post and or comments. I have one question, do you ever leave the OCT in your hair, or do you always was it out.erplexed  I'm not sure how often I should be using the OCT, but I don't want to have to rinse my hair eveyday either. My ends are already showing signs of dryness. What moisturizers do you use for your ends. Castor Oil?


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I just received notice that mine shipped today...
Me so excited!  APL here I come!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

cocoaluv said:


> Thanks does it have a smell?
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxed ladies how are you styling your hair while on MT?


 

Thanks You!!. Im wearing my hair in a doobee (wash and set). The MT doesnt seem to be weigihing down my hair but we'll see. My scalp has been itching allllll day though.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

*C00KIE* said:


> ITA, w/ the bold. When i put mega tek on my scalp, it doesn't itch me just sore the next day, but not an unbearable sore.. don't know what that means unfortunatly... but i really wish i did have itching (when i do get it, its right after and very slight itching...)


 
Thanks Cookie,
Yea its not that sore but it felt funny when i was taking my hair down this morning. I definetely have been itching all day though. I did notice a little shedding. Im going to buy the alter ego garlic conditioner this weekend and leave on under my dryer for like an hour. Hopefully that works. I plan to megasagge every night and wash and dc with the alter ego. 1x per week.  I just dont have time to wash it more times than that. 

Also does anyone know of a good claryfying shampoo? Currently I am using Red Tweet's gro-aut shampoo and conditioner products purchased from myfasthairgrowth.com. They are all natural and my hair loves it. But i dont want too much buildup from the MT so i want to try clarifying once a month. 

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Anyways, tonight I used OCT as recommended in the instructions and here's my review:
> 
> The shampoo cleaned my hair very very well without leaving it feeling stripped - good sign so far however, I found it work exactly like my Eqyss Premier Poo and guess what? Same color, Same smell, Same results.
> 
> Next I put in the Ovation Cell Therapy. I worked this in from ends to scalp and it felt really really nice and soft. For a few moments I contemplated leaving it in overnight, then changed my mind so I left it in for the duration of my shower (10 minutes - no shaving tonight). Anyway, my hair still felt a little soft and then I washed it out. (NOTE -I HAVE NOT YET USED MY MT THIS WAY)
> 
> Next I put in the creme rinse and I gatta be honest, I found the Ovation Creme Rinse to smell a little milder, softer, less fragranced than the Eqyss Creme Rinse which has a potent floral fragrance but in my opinion, they work exactly the same.
> 
> While my hair was still wet after rinsing it all out, my hair felt a little dry but strong all at the same time. Now that it's dry, it's soooooo soft, it's wierd. Not what I was expecting actually since it was feeling harder in a strong sorta way a few minutes ago. Now it feels soft in a strong sorta way now that it's dry.
> 
> I can't wait for my 2 new bottles of MT to arrive so I can try it out this very same way and then I can give you ladies another review. I will update when it arrives. So far though, I don't see much of a difference between how the OCT amd MT actually work on the hair. The difference may just only be the protein levels and castor oil.


Hi Angel Aggie,  

It looks like you and I are both doing the 'same' experiment with these products.   Yours is with OCT and I'm experimenting with Mega Tek.  

I have to admit that I've had nothing like the OCT 3 part system.  I truly love the way my hair looks and feels with this entire product line.   After 5 months of using OCT, I truly have no complaints except the higher price.  Hence, my transition to Mega Tek. 

Note:  OCT does last a long time, Angel Aggie.  That in itsself is a plus for it money wise.   Yet, looking at the huge bottle of Mega Tek  is also a plus 

Pay me no mind...keep us posted on your OCT progress.


----------



## Shimmie

Caramel_Diva said:


> I just received notice that mine shipped today...
> Me so excited! APL here I come!


Yayyyyyyyyyy!     I'm so happy for you Caramel Diva  

   Go Caramel, Go Caramel...It's your Birthday


----------



## HealthyHair35

Thanks Shimmie. I have been reading all the posts. I will start after my relaxer next week.


----------



## Shimmie

HealthyHair35 said:


> Thanks Shimmie. I have been reading all the posts. I will start after my relaxer next week.


You are so welcome 'darlin'.  I wish you all of the best.  

Don't forget.......start slow; introduce this product to your hair and your regime gradually.  See what your hair says   and how it reacts, then adjust your use of the OCT as you feel comfortable with. 

OCT is expensive but it is a wonderful hair product and so worth the time to use it.


----------



## graceunderfire

JustKiya said:


> Okay, so last night I put my hair into some two strand twists for the first time in a good little while - and oh. my. gods! My hair has gotten SO thick. I mean, okay, I knew it was getting thicker, but not until I but it into the twists and they turned into these huge, fat, plump little buggers did I realize how MUCH extra thickness I've gotten.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> That means I'm going to have to wait even LONGER to try new styles, because I have more girth to work with.
> 
> Oh, what a wonderful thing to be whinging about!




I am hoping to have your problem one day.


----------



## JustKiya

graceunderfire said:


> I am hoping to have your problem one day.


 You will, sis, you will.


----------



## nodisrespect

i massaged it in today and while my head is slightly more tender i dont have a headache... so maybe i just needed a little while to get used to the product... wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Miss Priss

Starting Mega Tek tomorrow and want to know when using it on the scalp every day, how often should you shampoo?  I'm sure this question has been answered somewhere in the threads, but I am a newbie and I am still finding my way. erplexed

Also does anyone know if this is safe to using while pregnant?


----------



## long2short2_?

JustKiya said:


> Nice!! Your parts are GONE!
> 
> Does it look like a 'normal' 3 weeks for you, or is that something special? How long do you usually keep braids in for?



It will only look like this if I use growth aids. Naturally I would *almost* have 1/4in. of growth in this time span.  I've gained over a half inch in the past three weeks.  I normally don't keep my braids in past three weeks because I always use growth aids and they always look a mess by week 3.


----------



## jamaicalovely

long2short2_? said:


> Three weeks of using Mega Tek



Congrats on growth!!!  Yeah, I thought you got an inch.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Hi Angel Aggie,
> 
> It looks like you and I are both doing the 'same' experiment with these products. Yours is with OCT and I'm experimenting with Mega Tek.
> 
> I have to admit that I've had nothing like the OCT 3 part system. I truly love the way my hair looks and feels with this entire product line. After 5 months of using OCT, I truly have no complaints except the higher price. Hence, my transition to Mega Tek.
> 
> Note: OCT does last a long time, Angel Aggie. That in itsself is a plus for it money wise. Yet, looking at the huge bottle of Mega Tek  is also a plus
> 
> Pay me no mind...keep us posted on your OCT progress.


 

Hey Sweet Shimmie, yeah I do like the OCT but i wanted to find out from you, do you have the Eqyss Premier Botanical Poo and Creme Rinse as well as the MT?


----------



## Platinum

My scalp is a little sore where I have the bald spot in my nape. I hope that means that it's working. I thought the spot was a result of follicle damage. The *peach fuzz* strands there seem to be growing, though.


----------



## BostonMaria

OK I FINALLY blow-dried my hair and damn its been a pain in the butt keeping it straight   Hot damn!  Its raining outside and I barely escaped that. Anyway this is the length I'm at right now and I'm hoping to be bra strap length by September/October.


----------



## Platinum

BostonMaria said:


> OK I FINALLY blow-dried my hair and damn its been a pain in the butt keeping it straight  Hot damn! Its raining outside and I barely escaped that. Anyway this is the length I'm at right now and I'm hoping to be bra strap length by September/October.


 
Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Solitude

Why do you need to "cut" the products with oils, etc? Are they just that strong? Also, how is it making your hair stronger/ grow & making it shed at the same time? 

Can you just buy the OCT/ MT and use as directed?  Thanks... I want to buy these products, but whoa! are they expensive. I don't think I could keep using them long-term.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

mizzdebbi said:


> Why do you need to "cut" the products with oils, etc? Are they just that strong? Also, how is it making your hair stronger/ grow & making it shed at the same time?
> 
> Can you just buy the OCT/ MT and use as directed?  Thanks... I want to buy these products, but whoa! are they expensive. I don't think I could keep using them long-term.


 

I use mine straight and I have gotten great results.  I'm not good with mixing.


----------



## gorgeoushair

Caramel_Diva said:


> I just received notice that mine shipped today...
> Me so excited! APL here I come!


 
Are you still using MN?  You had some good growth with it


----------



## Luvableboo

Oh I hear you.... I am almost 6 weeks post relaxer .. but 5 weeks using MT .. Trying to make it to September   Don't think that is possible anymore!!!!!!  The IC brown gel had to come out....





Aggie said:


> My hair is THICKKKK ya'll, I mean really really thick at the new growth area and I am only 6 weeks post relaxer. I can normally stretch 9 weeks with no problems and would feel a need to relax by the 10 week and I normally stretch 10-12 weeks, but I don't think I am going to make it to 12 weeks ladies. I don't even think I am going to make it to 10 weeks but I sure am going to try. I am not gonna cave in just yet.


----------



## Platinum

mizzdebbi said:


> *Why do you need to "cut" the products with oils, etc? *Are they just that strong? Also, how is it making your hair stronger/ grow & making it shed at the same time?
> 
> Can you just buy the OCT/ MT and use as directed?  Thanks... I want to buy these products, but whoa! are they expensive. I don't think I could keep using them long-term.


 
It's not necessary to "cut" them. Lots of people are using MT straight.


----------



## lilsparkle825

mizzdebbi said:


> Why do you need to "cut" the products with oils, etc? Are they just that strong? Also, how is it making your hair stronger/ grow & making it shed at the same time?
> 
> Can you just buy the OCT/ MT and use as directed?  Thanks... I want to buy these products, but whoa! are they expensive. I don't think I could keep using them long-term.


you dont HAVE to cut; i just did it with the MT cause there are 3 people in my house using it and only one paying for it  so i added 1 oz oil to 3oz MT in an applicator bottle. MT is not expensive really...the bottle lasts a long time...i got this vial of some stuff from the dominican salon i used to frequent and it cost 10 bucks more and was half the size.


BostonMaria said:


> OK I FINALLY blow-dried my hair and damn its been a pain in the butt keeping it straight  Hot damn! Its raining outside and I barely escaped that. Anyway this is the length I'm at right now and I'm hoping to be bra strap length by September/October.


-gasp- i love your hair curly and straight. do you have a fotki?


----------



## SouthernStunner

Ok so I got to vent for a moment!  I ordered my MT on 11 July and I just got an email today that it has been shipped!!!!!  Shipped???  I would think by now I would have it.  Today is 23 July that is 12 days almost 2 weeks and Easypet.com is just shipping it!  I am so upset!


----------



## lilsparkle825

karlap said:


> Ok so I got to vent for a moment! I ordered my MT on 11 July and I just got an email today that it has been shipped!!!!! Shipped??? I would think by now I would have it. Today is 23 July that is 12 days almost 2 weeks and Easypet.com is just shipping it! I am so upset!


easypet is SUPPOSED to be on the do not buy list cause this has happened to a lot of people. sorry this happened...hope you get it before the weekend!


----------



## napgurl

karlap said:


> Ok so I got to vent for a moment! I ordered my MT on 11 July and I just got an email today that it has been shipped!!!!! Shipped??? I would think by now I would have it. Today is 23 July that is 12 days almost 2 weeks and Easypet.com is just shipping it! I am so upset!


 
Yes . . . it took quite some time for me too, but it did finally arrive after 10 days.


----------



## SouthernStunner

I am newbie but I never saw a do not buy list.  where can I find it?  I actually got the website for easypet from here along with a discount code.  I am so mad right now I want to scream.  Like LondonDiva would say they are messing with my potential hair growth and I aint having that!


----------



## BostonMaria

lilsparkle825 said:


> you dont HAVE to cut; i just did it with the MT cause there are 3 people in my house using it and only one paying for it  so i added 1 oz oil to 3oz MT in an applicator bottle. MT is not expensive really...the bottle lasts a long time...i got this vial of some stuff from the dominican salon i used to frequent and it cost 10 bucks more and was half the size.
> 
> -gasp- i love your hair curly and straight. do you have a fotki?



Thank you lilsparkle 
My hair looked better than the first picture, but my daughter kept insisting to flat iron it to death a 2nd and 3rd time.  I was like give up, its reverting to curly leave it alone LOL

My Fotki link is on my signature


----------



## Bublin

Ok.

I have heard enough.

I ordered the MT.

This will be my first purchase of a growth aid so i hope i see results!

I intend to use the mix on page one but i need to know what SAA is.  Anyone help me out?


----------



## Platinum

Bublin said:


> Ok.
> 
> I have heard enough.
> 
> I ordered the MT.
> 
> This will be my first purchase of a growth aid so i hope i see results!
> 
> I intend to use the mix on page one but i need to know what SAA is. Anyone help me out?


 
SAA is *silk amino acid. *Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## Bublin

Platinum said:


> SAA is *silk amino acid. *Congratulations on your purchase!


 
Thanks darling

i don't know if we can get that in the UK - typical 

EDT - can someone please check this link and tell me its OK to purchase this..........
http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/silkpowder/4520452679


----------



## Shimmie

Bublin said:


> Thanks darling
> 
> i don't know if we can get that in the UK - typical
> 
> EDT - can someone please check this link and tell me its OK to purchase this..........
> http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/silkpowder/4520452679


Hi Bublin 

We use the liquid form of SAA.  But I just noticed this on the 'How to' section of the website you've shared:

http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/howtosilk/4525060410

It's easier to use the SAA in a liquid format.  

HTH


----------



## soulie

Okay - it is day 6 of MT with daily applications.  I already have been able to feel NG around my crown and it is SOFT.  But today when I was applying my MT it seemed like the scalp visible in my parts is much smaller!  Am I crazy or could I possibly be experiencing significant thickening this quickly?


----------



## Bublin

Shimmie said:


> Hi Bublin
> 
> We use the liquid form of SAA. But I just noticed this on the 'How to' section of the website you've shared:
> 
> http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/howtosilk/4525060410
> 
> It's easier to use the SAA in a liquid format.
> 
> HTH


 

Hi Shimmie, thanks for that.  I'll search some more, if not i may just use the powder with the 'how to' instructions.


----------



## JustKiya

karlap said:


> I am newbie but I never saw a do not buy list.  where can I find it?  I actually got the website for easypet from here along with a discount code.  I am so mad right now I want to scream.  Like LondonDiva would say they are messing with my potential hair growth and I aint having that!



 I think it's on the front page, but it just got moved to the DTB list not that long ago (if DSD updated it, I haven't checked to see)........ It seems like you WILL get your stuff, it just takes forever and a day.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Hey Sweet Shimmie, yeah I do like the OCT but i wanted to find out from you, do you have the Eqyss Premier Botanical Poo and Creme Rinse as well as the MT?


No, I just purchased the Mega Tek.  I'm still using my OCT shampoo and Conditioner rinse.  I still have a lot of it on hand and OCT (the Cell Therapy).   

Are the Eqyss poo and conditioner good products to use?  I'm still headed for the 'natural' poos and conditioners at Komaza Care.


----------



## Shimmie

Bublin said:


> Hi Shimmie, thanks for that. I'll search some more, if not i may just use the powder with the 'how to' instructions.


  Good!  I wish you blessings and minimal needs for searching.  It can be so time consuming.    But then the rewards........... 

For you, Bublin:

Dear Lord   I thank you for giving Bublin a wonderful and quick resource for all of her needs, be it for hair, skin, or whatever else that she desires or needs in her life to make it easier.  Amen.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> No, I just purchased the Mega Tek.  I'm still using my OCT shampoo and Conditioner rinse.  I still have a lot of it on hand and OCT (the Cell Therapy).
> 
> Are the Eqyss poo and conditioner good products to use?  I'm still headed for the 'natural' poos and conditioners at Komaza Care.



I like the conditioner, a LOT. I don't use poo, so no comment on that....


----------



## *C00KIE*

I started off by using the OCT system for about 3 weeks, which is great by the way and I did  experiment some hair growth, dont know how much exactly. About 5 days ago I started the MegaTek and I also see hair growth w/ this... maybe a bit faster. My ng when using the Megatek is kinda weird though, as the way it looks. Let me explain its like when I part a section of my hair the new growth is soft and lays down on the scalp, looks as if it is glued down?? Very pretty looking, undisturbed?? Anyone else experience this????


----------



## Shimmie

mizzdebbi said:


> Why do you need to "cut" the products with oils, etc? Are they just that strong? Also, how is it making your hair stronger/ grow & making it shed at the same time?
> 
> Can you just buy the OCT/ MT and use as directed?  Thanks... I want to buy these products, but whoa! are they expensive. I don't think I could keep using them long-term.


  Hi mizzdebbi:

Actually, you can use these products long term,   They last a long time.   So the price actually isn't so expensive.  I started my 6 ounce bottles of the 3 pack OCT system in February and it lasted until June.  I now have the 12 ounce 3 pack OCT system, which will take me well into December.  

Note:  I've also starting using the Mega Tek (it's less expensive) and this huge 16 ounce bottle isn't going to be empty anytime soon.   I'm well set into 2009.

As for 'cutting' the products.  There are several reasons why and it's all by individual choice; not mandatory.  

Some reasons:

* To stretch the product lol
* To enhance the strength by adding additional growth aids 
* To personalize the product for individual use.  (Being Creative )

** Following the product directions is always best in the beginning.* 

However, both of these products are *infused *with protein, especially the Ovation Cell Therapy Serum.  So I do advise at least oiling your scalp before application.    Although you can use the product straight, I personally recommend the first use as gradual to see how your hair and scalp reacts.  Then adjust it accordingly.  

Blessings.... .


----------



## Bublin

Shimmie said:


> Good! I wish you blessings and minimal needs for searching. It can be so time consuming.  But then the rewards...........
> 
> For you, Bublin:
> 
> Dear Lord  I thank you for giving Bublin a wonderful and quick resource for all of her needs, be it for hair, skin, or whatever else that she desires or needs in her life to make it easier. Amen.


 


Bless your heart for the prayer.


----------



## soulie

*C00KIE* said:


> I started off by using the OCT system for about 3 weeks, which is great by the way and I did experiment some hair growth, dont know how much exactly. About 5 days ago I started the MegaTek and I also see hair growth w/ this... maybe a bit faster. My ng when using the Megatek is kinda weird though, as the way it looks. Let me explain its like when I part a section of my hair the new growth is soft and lays down on the scalp, looks as if it is glued down?? Very pretty looking, undisturbed?? Anyone else experience this????


 
Yes the NG is definitely softer; I described it as being closer to the relaxed texture - so it almost looks like a piece of hair that didn't dry in the same direction as the rest.  I always had "hard" ridges for NG, but these are soooooooo soft


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> No, I just purchased the Mega Tek. I'm still using my OCT shampoo and Conditioner rinse. I still have a lot of it on hand and OCT (the Cell Therapy).
> 
> Are the Eqyss poo and conditioner good products to use? I'm still headed for the 'natural' poos and conditioners at Komaza Care.


 
The Premier poo smells, looks and feels the same as the Ovation poo. The Eqyss creme rinse looks and smells different but works and feels the same IMO. I am heading down the natural product route still as well. The Eqyss poo I have will last along time because it comes in a 32oz bottle. It works so well with the creme rinse.


----------



## *C00KIE*

soulie said:


> Yes the NG is definitely softer; *I described it as being closer to the relaxed texture* - so it almost looks like a piece of hair that didn't dry in the same direction as the rest. I always had "hard" ridges for NG, but these are soooooooo soft


 


Exactly, couldn't put it any better than that!


----------



## *C00KIE*

soulie said:


> Yes the NG is definitely softer; I described it as being closer to the relaxed texture - so it almost looks like a piece of hair that didn't dry in the same direction as the rest. I always had "hard" ridges for NG, but these are soooooooo soft


 

I wonder though, will it revert back to the way my ng is suppose to look?


----------



## Deja9

Is anybody using just MT straight??? Are you getting great results? I was thinking about mixing with MN and an oil but I want great results and to know if MT really works for myself. Thanks


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, I think I'm noticing something....... 

It seems like my hair is going through cycles with the MT. There will be a period when it seems like every time I get my hair wet, it's a little longer - just crazy fast growth. Then, there are periods where it doesn't seem to be growing AT ALL, and I just realized that it's during those periods that my hair seems to be getting THICKER. 

Anyone else going through cycles like this? 

I'm going to take my first hairline comparison shots tonight, I think, because I'm DC'ing tonight, and I'll be able to take wet comparison shots. I think that it's filling in though - I swear there are tiny baby hairs there that weren't there before.......


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I think I'm noticing something.......
> 
> It seems like my hair is going through cycles with the MT. There will be a period when it seems like every time I get my hair wet, it's a little longer - just crazy fast growth. Then, there are periods where it doesn't seem to be growing AT ALL, and I just realized that it's during those periods that my hair seems to be getting THICKER.
> 
> Anyone else going through cycles like this?
> 
> I'm going to take my first hairline comparison shots tonight, I think, because I'm DC'ing tonight, and I'll be able to take wet comparison shots. I think that it's filling in though - I swear there are tiny baby hairs there that weren't there before.......


 
Interesting observation....I will pay attention and see if the same happens with my hair. :scratchch


----------



## JerriBlank

*C00KIE* said:


> I started off by using the OCT system for about 3 weeks, which is great by the way and I did  experiment some hair growth, dont know how much exactly. About 5 days ago I started the MegaTek and I also see hair growth w/ this... maybe a bit faster. My ng when using the Megatek is kinda weird though, as the way it looks. Let me explain its like when I part a section of my hair the new growth is soft and *lays down on the scalp, looks* *as if it is glued down*?? Very pretty looking, undisturbed?? Anyone else experience this????



Yesss!!
And this is why i don't want to post my ng shots
It doesn't look like a lot,but i _*FEEL*_ it and everything,but the pics look.....erplexed


----------



## graceunderfire

*C00KIE* said:


> I started off by using the OCT system for about 3 weeks, which is great by the way and I did  experiment some hair growth, dont know how much exactly. About 5 days ago I started the MegaTek and I also see hair growth w/ this... maybe a bit faster. My ng when using the Megatek is kinda weird though, as the way it looks. Let me explain its like when I part a section of my hair the new growth is soft and lays down on the scalp, looks as if it is glued down?? Very pretty looking, undisturbed?? Anyone else experience this????



I started using megatek about five days ago and while running a comb through my scalp (hair is really short, shorter than in the picture) a hair fell out.  I looked at it and it looked weird.  I didn't even think it was my hair.  The curl pattern was loose and the strand was really strong.


----------



## *C00KIE*

ladybeesrch said:


> Yesss!!
> And this is why i don't want to post my ng shots
> *It doesn't look like a lot,but i FEEL it and everything,but the pics look.....*erplexed


 

...like there is no growth, but the different texture prove that to be wrong!


----------



## graceunderfire

Does anyone  else experience a burning sensation with megatek?


----------



## JustKiya

graceunderfire said:


> Does anyone  else experience a burning sensation with megatek?



Burning? _*No*_. And I would be concerned with that. 

Warm tingles? Yes.


----------



## gymfreak336

JustKiya said:


> Burning? _*No*_. And I would be concerned with that.
> 
> *Warm tingles? *Yes.


----------



## graceunderfire

JustKiya said:


> Burning? _*No*_. And I would be concerned with that.
> 
> Warm tingles? Yes.



Burning or no burning I am still gonna use it .  

I think it's working.  When I run a comb through hair is starting to stick out of the comb's teeth. My temples are coming in and the sides are starting to fill out.  

I can't give it up, I just can't.


----------



## JustKiya

graceunderfire said:


> Burning or no burning I am still gonna use it .
> 
> I think it's working.  When I run a comb through hair is starting to stick out of the comb's teeth. My temples are coming in and the sides are starting to fill out.
> 
> I can't give it up, I just can't.




_Girrrrlllll._  It shouldn't HURT, let's put it that way. If it hurts, growth and all, I would slow down on using it, give your scalp time to either decide it's cool with it, or that it shouldn't be used. We want more hair now, but it's not worth pissing off our heads for, ya know?


----------



## *C00KIE*

Psssssssssss I have a secret.... I CAN'T WAIT TO GO HOME AND APPLY MY MEGATEK


----------



## *C00KIE*

Quick question for the ladies here... what kind of daily moisturizers are you guys using along with the megatek


----------



## Candycane044

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I think I'm noticing something.......
> 
> It seems like my hair is going through cycles with the MT. There will be a period when it seems like every time I get my hair wet, it's a little longer - just crazy fast growth. Then, there are periods where it doesn't seem to be growing AT ALL, and I just realized that it's during those periods that my hair seems to be getting THICKER.
> 
> Anyone else going through cycles like this?
> 
> I'm going to take my first hairline comparison shots tonight, I think, because I'm DC'ing tonight, and I'll be able to take wet comparison shots. I think that it's filling in though - I swear there are tiny baby hairs there that weren't there before.......




I think it's too soon for me to know whether I've experienced cycles like this or not, but Chicoro has an excellent explanation for how hair grows.. Basically to sum it up different parts of the hair grow at different times, and when the longest strand gets to a stopping point the shorter strands then go through a cycle of trying to catch up to the longer strands.  Then the cycle repeats, a section of hair takes off and becomes the longest part of your hair then the shorter ones catch up; kind of like a race.  So in other words JustKiya I think your hair is on the move lol!


----------



## graceunderfire

I DC'd yesterday and on Friday I am thinking about giving my hair a treatment/.  Tell me what you guys think of this mix. 

half onion grated (sulfur rich - got the idea out of a health book
ginger (grated juice extracted)
sesame oil


----------



## JustKiya

*C00KIE* said:


> Psssssssssss I have a secret.... I CAN'T WAIT TO GO HOME AND APPLY MY MEGATEK



 Me too!!! I've already got my plan for the night plotted out in my head - DC and all!! 



*C00KIE* said:


> Quick question for the ladies here... what kind of daily moisturizers are you guys using along with the megatek



I'm using the same thing - well. 

Okay. Before I started using MT, I was making a daily spritz - conditioner(s), SAA, HQ, water and TTO. 

I'm still using the same thing, I've just increased the proportion of conditioners so that it's thicker/more moisturizing, and I've added a little glycerin (trying to use up what I have left), and I've left out the SAA. 

I apply it to my hair in the morning before I go to work, and at night before I go to bed. 

My hair seems happy and moist - and I've increased my DC's from once a week to twice a week, and my hair seems thrilled, overall. 



Candycane044 said:


> I think it's too soon for me to know whether I've experienced cycles like this or not, but Chicoro has an excellent explanation for how hair grows.. Basically to sum it up different parts of the hair grow at different times, and when the longest strand gets to a stopping point the shorter strands then go through a cycle of trying to catch up to the longer strands.  Then the cycle repeats, a section of hair takes off and becomes the longest part of your hair then the shorter ones catch up; kind of like a race.  So in other words JustKiya I think your hair is on the move lol!



Oooh, that's true!!! I subscribe to the same thoughts (which is why I never trim to 'even' up my ends), but I never thought about how that would play into thickness, as well! Good point!! 

Go, Hair, Grow!!   

And I love that freak-um dress, girl! You look good!  



graceunderfire said:


> I DC'd yesterday and on Friday I am thinking about giving my hair a treatment/.  Tell me what you guys think of this mix.
> 
> half onion grated (sulfur rich - got the idea out of a health book
> ginger (grated juice extracted)
> sesame oil



Girl, that sounds yummy! A lil chicken and some coconut milk, and that could be dinner! 

As for a hair treatment - Hrrrm. Can't see anything doing any harm - you could toss in some garlic too, as that's supposed to be good for hair. Are you going to do it like a hot oil treatment?


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> *Girl, that sounds yummy! A lil chicken and some coconut milk, and that could be dinner! *
> 
> *As for a hair treatment - Hrrrm. Can't see anything doing any harm - you could toss in some garlic too, as that's supposed to be good for hair. Are you going to do it like a hot oil treatment*?


Girl, you are too funny....

But I agree with adding the garlic.   

ETA:  You know, we can't go into a restaurant with these hair reggies of ours.  They might put us in a pot of stew or a roast....


----------



## *C00KIE*

Quote:
Originally Posted by **C00KIE** 

 
_Quick question for the ladies here... what kind of daily moisturizers are you guys using along with the megatek_

I'm using the same thing - well. 

Okay. Before I started using MT, I was making a daily spritz - conditioner(s), SAA, HQ, water and TTO. 

I'm still using the same thing, I've just increased the proportion of conditioners so that it's thicker/more moisturizing, and I've added a little glycerin (trying to use up what I have left), and I've left out the SAA. 

I apply it to my hair in the morning before I go to work, and at night before I go to bed. 

My hair seems happy and moist - and I've increased my DC's from once a week to twice a week, and my hair seems thrilled, overall. 


I normally DC w/ moisture 2x a week maybe I need to up it to 3 times, because my hair feels so dry, I get so scared to do anything but throw some conditioner on it and and sit under the dryer for 30 plus mintues


----------



## *C00KIE*

Quote:
Originally Posted by **C00KIE** 

 
_Quick question for the ladies here... what kind of daily moisturizers are you guys using along with the megatek_

I'm using the same thing - well. 

Okay. Before I started using MT, I was making a daily spritz - conditioner(s), SAA, HQ, water and TTO. 

I'm still using the same thing, I've just increased the proportion of conditioners so that it's thicker/more moisturizing, and I've added a little glycerin (trying to use up what I have left), and I've left out the SAA. 

I apply it to my hair in the morning before I go to work, and at night before I go to bed. 

My hair seems happy and moist - and I've increased my DC's from once a week to twice a week, and my hair seems thrilled, overall. 


I normally DC w/ moisture 2x a week maybe I need to up it to 3 times, because my hair feels so dry, I get so scared to do anything but throw some conditioner on it and and sit under the dryer for 30 plus mintues


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

*C00KIE* said:


> Psssssssssss I have a secret.... I CAN'T WAIT TO GO HOME AND APPLY MY MEGATEK


 
LOL. IOts the first thing i do when i get home from work.


----------



## *C00KIE*

I am now shedding. I did a couple of garlic treatments w/ castor oil... is it necessary to add olive oil to the mix i didn't the only 2 times i did it. I just mix the castor w/ the garlic powder, part the hair grease scalp (grit and all) and then went back and add it to the length of my hair, let it sit about 10 minutes and then I added IC moisturizing conditioner along w/ a carrot conditioner (moisturizer as well), left it on for about 1 or 2 hours cant recall... did this about 2x. But i am still shedding  (not too badly, but more to what I am use to seeing). To be honest though I hardly see any hair come out of my head... well never, not even shampoo/conditioner days. For the ones who did experiment shedding how long did it take you to see the shedding stop??? Or any other alternatives to stop the shedding.. this weekend I plan on doing both Sat and Sun (my days off so I dont have to worry about smelling like garlic at work, mix good conditoner w/ castor oil, garlic powder... another question which conditioner should I do this with??)


----------



## graceunderfire

JustKiya said:


> Me too!!! I've already got my plan for the night plotted out in my head - DC and all!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the same thing - well.
> 
> Okay. Before I started using MT, I was making a daily spritz - conditioner(s), SAA, HQ, water and TTO.
> 
> I'm still using the same thing, I've just increased the proportion of conditioners so that it's thicker/more moisturizing, and I've added a little glycerin (trying to use up what I have left), and I've left out the SAA.
> 
> I apply it to my hair in the morning before I go to work, and at night before I go to bed.
> 
> My hair seems happy and moist - and I've increased my DC's from once a week to twice a week, and my hair seems thrilled, overall.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's true!!! I subscribe to the same thoughts (which is why I never trim to 'even' up my ends), but I never thought about how that would play into thickness, as well! Good point!!
> 
> Go, Hair, Grow!!
> 
> And I love that freak-um dress, girl! You look good!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, that sounds yummy! A lil chicken and some coconut milk, and that could be dinner!
> 
> As for a hair treatment - Hrrrm. Can't see anything doing any harm - you could toss in some garlic too, as that's supposed to be good for hair. Are you going to do it like a hot oil treatment?



Hahaha (to you and Shimmie).  If I am ever starving I could just go to my concoctions. 

The sesame and ginger is supposed to be an Eastern treatment for shedding and it is suppose to stimulate the scalp.  And, the onion is for thickening (the sulphur is supposed to be great).  I am getting these recipes from a natural health book.


----------



## cocoaluv

eroberson said:


> LOL. IOts the first thing i do when i get home from work.


Same here. I even bought some oils to add to it...not that I was interested in the oils at all but I really liked the applicator squirt bottle that it comes with. So I can now put Mega-Tek in a lot easier.

My mom is having a lot of progress and I'm happy for her.


----------



## soulie

*C00KIE* said:


> I wonder though, will it revert back to the way my ng is suppose to look?


 
I sure hope not; the only way I'll make a lengthy stretch is with the "new improved" NG!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I think I'm noticing something.......
> 
> It seems like my hair is going through cycles with the MT. There will be a period when it seems like every time I get my hair wet, it's a little longer - just crazy fast growth. Then, there are periods where it doesn't seem to be growing AT ALL, and I just realized that it's during those periods that my hair seems to be getting THICKER.
> 
> Anyone else going through cycles like this?
> 
> I'm going to take my first hairline comparison shots tonight, I think, because I'm DC'ing tonight, and I'll be able to take wet comparison shots. I think that it's filling in though - I swear there are tiny baby hairs there that weren't there before.......


 
Ok...I'm not alone "whew".....

I thought it was just me but the same thing is happening to me!  My hair is getting thicker at times and I feel like its not growing, and then....growth and faster at certain times.


Cool......


----------



## flautist

Have you all checked out the other Mega Tek thread that compares OCT, MT, and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor?. It is very interesting. According to some of the ladies, OCT and Aphogee smell the same and are similar in ingredients. As a matter of fact they give you the run down of the ingredients of all three and Aphogee appears to have more, with exception of castor oil. One lady does her own "bastardization" concoction that contains Aloe Vera, the Aphogee, Horse Tail (don't ask me what kind), and other oils. 

Check it out. Some ladies pointed out that the order of the ingredients between the products and the concentration may be a factor in the price of the OCT and the Aphogee.


----------



## bluevalentine

hey everyone, i used MT for the second time last nite and whoweee did i have the itchies today.  i was so paranoid that people were going to catch me "scratchin my itch" today but i don't think i was caught.... i am really hoping for some good results


----------



## lilsparkle825

*C00KIE* said:


> Psssssssssss I have a secret.... I CAN'T WAIT TO GO HOME AND APPLY MY MEGATEK


LMAO!

i just wanna DC. these casts keep me from rinsing in the shower.


----------



## Aggie

ladybeesrch said:


> Yesss!!
> And this is why i don't want to post my ng shots
> It doesn't look like a lot,but i _*FEEL*_ it and everything,but the pics look.....erplexed


 


graceunderfire said:


> I started using megatek about five days ago and while running a comb through my scalp (hair is really short, shorter than in the picture) a hair fell out. I looked at it and it looked weird. I didn't even think it was my hair. The curl pattern was loose and the strand was really strong.


 


*C00KIE* said:


> ...like there is no growth, but the different texture prove that to be wrong!


 
I agree with all the above posts. I feel the curls but when I look at them, they do seem a little looser than they actually feel.


----------



## Aggie

flautist said:


> Have you all checked out the other Mega Tek thread that compares OCT, MT, and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor?. It is very interesting. According to some of the ladies, OCT and Aphogee smell the same and are similar in ingredients. As a matter of fact they give you the run down of the ingredients of all three and *Aphogee appears to have more, with exception of castor oil*. One lady does her own "bastardization" concoction that contains Aloe Vera, the Aphogee, Horse Tail (don't ask me what kind), and other oils.
> 
> Check it out. Some ladies pointed out that the order of the ingredients between the products and the concentration may be a factor in the price of the OCT and the Aphogee.


 
Aphogee doesn't just appear to have more but it has like *3 times more* ingredients than OCT and MT.  I  will wait to see comparison pics before I jump on that. Besides, OCT and MT is safe to be used daily while Ahogee is recommended to be used once a week. Hmmmmm, now why is that?


----------



## sweetgal

I have been using ovation for about 3 weeks now (consistently)!

I finally received my MT toady.  I plan to mix iit with some oils and maybe water.  Does oil and water mix?  erplexed My friends mom came back from Jamacia, and my friend brought me some real black castor oil too!  The authetic oil that only the old jamaica ladies who live in the country side of the island know how to  make.  Natural no filler, no funny stuff!  It's funny because I thought to myself about 2 weeks ago that I will give up on finding the real stuff.  I cant afford the sams oil with shipping,  and  I decided I was not going to buy the cheap, clear walmart kind anymore

The guy from the Company where I order the Mega Tek also sent me a free bottle of the marigold spray (i think it's the 8 oz bottle) Perhaps because he was out of town and had to ship the product 5 days late.  So now I have a free bottle of the marigold spary..he also sent me a hand written note thanking me for his business thanking me for my patience. 
Does anyone know what to do with this spray?  Does it work well? 

Great customer service really makes a difference.  

check it out -descent prices too especially if you live out of country, I believe he ships to Europe too!  Hurry cause he will be upping his shipping prices for international shipping very soon, but he informed me that the price increase will not be substantial

http://www.hopesbraids.com/


----------



## soulie

sweetgal said:


> I have been using ovation for about 3 weeks now (consistently)!
> 
> I finally received my MT toady. I plan to mix iit with some oils and maybe water. Does oil and water mix? erplexed My friends mom came back from Jamacia, and my friend brought me some real black castor oil too! The authetic oil that only the old jamaica ladies who live in the country side of the island know how to make. Natural no filler, no funny stuff! It's funny because I thought to myself about 2 weeks ago that I will give up on finding the real stuff. I cant afford the sams oil with shipping, and I decided I was not going to buy the cheap, clear walmart kind anymore
> 
> The guy from the Company where I order the Mega Tek also sent me a free bottle of the *marigold spray (i think it's the 8 oz bottle)* Perhaps because he was out of town and had to ship the product 5 days late. So now I have a free bottle of the marigold spary..he also sent me a hand written note thanking me for his business thanking me for my patience.
> *Does anyone know what to do with this spray? Does it work well? *
> 
> Great customer service really makes a difference.
> 
> check it out -descent prices too especially if you live out of country, I believe he ships to Europe too! Hurry cause he will be upping his shipping prices for international shipping very soon, but he informed me that the price increase will not be substantial
> 
> http://www.hopesbraids.com/


 
I'm not sure what you'll do with it, but it is FLY SPRAY!!  Guess he figured it WAS for your horse!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Aggie said:


> Aphogee doesn't just appear to have more but it has like *3 times more* ingredients than OCT and MT.  I  will wait to see comparison pics before I jump on that. *Besides, OCT and MT is safe to be used daily while Ahogee is recommended to be used once a week. Hmmmmm, now why is that*?



I'd really like to know this, too!!


----------



## sweetgal

soulie said:


> I'm not sure what you'll do with it, but it is FLY SPRAY!! Guess he figured it WAS for your horse!


 

LOL...omg this is sooo funny- Can you imagine. i hope this spray is not for flys yuck, 

 I sent him a few emails with a few questions regarding megak tek, however I never informed him that I was inquiring about and buyingthe product was for myself.  He sent me responses advising me that he uses the product himself, and sells it to many people who use it to grow their own hair! No lies ladies.  He said he uses it as a conditioner and washes it out, and it works very well. He said he likes it because it's very thick and creamy and he stated the product should last 6 months depending on usage.  It's his number one seller.

He said he dosent even use Mega tek on his horse because his horse dosent need growth inhancers or help to keep his coat.  He also that horse he owns is a specific breed of hourse that normally and naturally grows hair very quickly, he said that the horse has no issues with growing or hot spots?
He used these strange terms...horsey terms!  He stated the particular breed of horse he had.  I was thinking to myself "okay, I have no idea what this dude just wrote to me about caring for horses"...lol    Real nice man though

.  
I think there is some people using some sprays as a moistriser, I'm gonna check out the non growth Equine threads.


----------



## soulie

sweetgal said:


> LOL...omg this is sooo funny- Can you imagine. i hope this spray is not for flys yuck,
> 
> I sent him a few emails with a few questions regarding megak tek, however I never informed him that the product was for myself. He sent me responses advising me that he uses the product himself, and sells it to many people who use it to grow their own hair...no lie ladies. He said he uses it as a conditioner and washes it out, and it works very well. He said he likes it because it thick and he stated the product should last 6 months depending on usage. It's his number one seller.
> 
> He said he dosent even use Mega tek on his horse because his horse dosent need growth inhancers. His said his breed of hourse naturally grows hair very quickly and has no issues with growing or hot spots?
> He used these strange terms...horsey terms! He stated the particular breed of horse he had. I was thinking to myself"okay I have no idea what this dude just wrote to me but sounds good. Real nice man though
> 
> He told me that he uses the product and it makes his hair grow long, and many humans use mega tek
> 
> I think there is some people using some sprays as a moistriser, I'm gonna check out the non growth Equine threads.


 
I know some people are using Avocado Mist, but I don't think they're using Marigold Spray.... hey, maybe it smells better than OFF....


----------



## sweetgal

soulie said:


> I know some people are using Avocado Mist, but I don't think they're using Marigold Spray.... hey, maybe it smells better than OFF....


 

LOL....your funny...but mean girl 

Yeah i checked the other thread  for the percetange of people who used the product.  Only like 2 people who claimed to use it, and they probly used it for their horse, or picked the selection in the pole just for fun..

I sprayed it, smells nice, but i dont think I will use it unless i hear some reviews, read all the ingedients or at least until i take my hair out of the cornrows then I can actually evaluate what the spray does


----------



## PuffyBrown

AW sookey sookey....girly.


 Yeah  you got it.......whoo hooo.....keep me posted on that growth!

I am happy to say that I pretty much have my first wave in the back and a distinctive lump in the front...ps..I got my TU on July 11th so I am excited. I am taking pictures once a week so I can see if it really is growing faster and longer...



sweetgal said:


> I have been using ovation for about 3 weeks now (consistently)!
> 
> *I finally received my MT today.* I plan to mix iit with some oils and maybe water. Does oil and water mix? erplexed My friends mom came back from Jamacia, and my friend brought me some real black castor oil too! The authetic oil that only the old jamaica ladies who live in the country side of the island know how to make. Natural no filler, no funny stuff! It's funny because I thought to myself about 2 weeks ago that I will give up on finding the real stuff. I cant afford the sams oil with shipping, and I decided I was not going to buy the cheap, clear walmart kind anymore
> 
> The guy from the Company where I order the Mega Tek also sent me a free bottle of the marigold spray (i think it's the 8 oz bottle) Perhaps because he was out of town and had to ship the product 5 days late. So now I have a free bottle of the marigold spary..he also sent me a hand written note thanking me for his business thanking me for my patience.
> Does anyone know what to do with this spray? Does it work well?
> 
> Great customer service really makes a difference.
> 
> check it out -descent prices too especially if you live out of country, I believe he ships to Europe too! Hurry cause he will be upping his shipping prices for international shipping very soon, but he informed me that the price increase will not be substantial
> 
> http://www.hopesbraids.com/


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

OMG... your hair is SOOOOOOOOOO goregeous! 




BostonMaria said:


> OK I FINALLY blow-dried my hair and damn its been a pain in the butt keeping it straight  Hot damn! Its raining outside and I barely escaped that. Anyway this is the length I'm at right now and I'm hoping to be bra strap length by September/October.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yall,

I forgot to mention..My head is itching like CRAZY!
I worked late tonight so I cant wash it but I am going to in the morning and pull it back wet.  I had some shedding but I remember Sereca, Aggie, and Nice and Wavy just let it shed...so looking at their hair, I would say that I will just let is shed..I am taking garlic supplements, and doing garlic treatments once a week so I will just ride this out and see what I get by next TU. 
I love yall, I don't post that much, just busy working on my MBA and it kicks my Ash....


----------



## Bublin

sweetgal said:


> My friends mom came back from Jamacia, and my friend brought me some real black castor oil too! The authetic oil that only the old jamaica ladies who live in the country side of the island know how to make. Natural no filler, no funny stuff! It's funny because I thought to myself about 2 weeks ago that I will give up on finding the real stuff. I cant afford the sams oil with shipping, and I decided I was not going to buy the cheap, clear walmart kind anymore


 
My parents live in JA and i made it my Mum's mission to find me some JBCO.  Every so-called health food shop she went into looked at her with blank faces (so what's new?).  She happened to be talking to an old man in the area where she lives and he put her onto an old woman who makes the stuff from scratch.

She has bottles waiting for me for when i go there in August .


----------



## pureebony

Im sitting in the office and I NEED TO SCRATCH MY HEAD lol this megatek is making me have an itch fest ARGH!!!


----------



## sweetgal

Bublin said:


> My parents live in JA and i made it my Mum's mission to find me some JBCO. Every so-called health food shop she went into looked at her with blank faces (so what's new?). She happened to be talking to an old man in the area where she lives and he put her onto an old woman who makes the stuff from scratch.
> 
> She has bottles waiting for me for when i go there in August .


 
I'm soo happy your gonna get the good stuff!

My friend's mother said that just because the castor oil is from JA, dosent mean it's good.  Alot of the young adults and people are trying to hussle money, so they just get some of the castor oil, then they mix it with garbage,  fillers, other oils, and just foolishness,(anything they can get their hands on)  Some of the stuff will actually wreck your hair.

She said she would ontly trust the old ladies do make it it proplerly, they grew up making the stuff natural, and they have the time to make it properly, and dont have an MO. Plus the old ladies  just dont know any other way of making the good oil.


----------



## Candycane044

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, that's true!!! I subscribe to the same thoughts (which is why I never trim to 'even' up my ends), but I never thought about how that would play into thickness, as well! Good point!!
> 
> Go, Hair, Grow!!
> 
> And I love that freak-um dress, girl! You look good!



Thanks JK...What do you think about the claims that Apoghee is similar to OCT and MT?


----------



## BostonMaria

mshottienelson said:


> OMG... your hair is SOOOOOOOOOO goregeous!



Thank you!

I am not co-washing and enjoying the dry hair for now so I won't be using Mega Tek again till at least Sunday.


----------



## trinidarkie1

My Search feature is not working. Might just be the computer that I am using, however, I am looking for a protein free shampoo and conditioner. Someone suggested the Queen Helen Garlic products. 

Suggestions?


----------



## *C00KIE*

^^^ Don't know for I am too looking for a very effective garlic treatment^^^


----------



## thatscuteright

I just got a fabulous cut that brought my hair to a professional, nice, even , collarbone length, but the shedding is too much.
My hair is breaking off, and I need trims constantly.
What can I do. I am loving the growth, but the shedding is out of control.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> My Search feature is not working. Might just be the computer that I am using, however, I am looking for a protein free shampoo and conditioner. Someone suggested the Queen Helen Garlic products.
> 
> Suggestions?


 Hi trini, 

I'll try and do a search in the original OCT/Mega Tek thread, but I think it was mentioned in a post that some of the ladies didn't like the Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo.   The one preferred was Nutrine Garlic shampoo and conditioner.

Okay....... I found an older thread on garlic shampoo and conditioner.   Here it is.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=88403

Also, I have the Nutrine and I like it.  I also have the Alter Ego Garlic conditioning creme.  I love the Alter Ego  

The Nutrine shampoo is also very nice, but it can be a little drying, (it is definitely a clarifying shampoo) so I have added a little castor oil to the Nutrine conditioner and deep condition afterwards. 

HTH


----------



## Shimmie

*C00KIE* said:


> ^^^ Don't know for I am too looking for a very effective garlic treatment^^^


You can't go wrong with Alter Ego Garlic creme conditioner.  It's the best.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Tamala said:


> I just got a fabulous cut that brought my hair to a professional, nice, even , collarbone length, but the shedding is too much.
> My hair is breaking off, and I need trims constantly.
> What can I do. I am loving the growth, but the shedding is out of control.



I'm confused by this post... Are you getting increased breakage (small bits of hair that breaks from the hair shaft?) or increased shedding (whole strands of hair coming from the bulb?)


----------



## soulie

I started taking the Kyolic Garlic Supplements a few days before I started the MT and I have had no shedding whatsoever.


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok...I'm not alone "whew".....
> 
> I thought it was just me but the same thing is happening to me!  My hair is getting thicker at times and I feel like its not growing, and then....growth and faster at certain times.
> 
> 
> Cool......



Anything that going on with me that's going on with you is a good thing in my book!!!  all over N&W's hair again.   



flautist said:


> Have you all checked out the other Mega Tek thread that compares OCT, MT, and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor?. It is very interesting. According to some of the ladies, OCT and Aphogee smell the same and are similar in ingredients. As a matter of fact they give you the run down of the ingredients of all three and Aphogee appears to have more, with exception of castor oil. One lady does her own "bastardization" concoction that contains Aloe Vera, the Aphogee, Horse Tail (don't ask me what kind), and other oils.
> 
> Check it out. Some ladies pointed out that the order of the ingredients between the products and the concentration may be a factor in the price of the OCT and the Aphogee.





Aggie said:


> Aphogee doesn't just appear to have more but it has like *3 times more* ingredients than OCT and MT.  I  will wait to see comparison pics before I jump on that. Besides, OCT and MT is safe to be used daily while Ahogee is recommended to be used once a week. Hmmmmm, now why is that?





Candycane044 said:


> Thanks JK...What do you think about the claims that Apoghee is similar to OCT and MT?



I'm - well. I don't know about it, really. 
1) The fact that there are SO many more ingredients seems to indicate to me that the 'active' ingredients in OCT/MT are severely watered down in the Aphogee. 
2) Mega-Tek is _*not*_ all that expensive - I'm still working on my FIRST bottle from March - and Aphogee, if I remember correctly, ain't all that cheap. 
3) The company that manufactures MT/OCT suggests and almost 'encourages' us to use it the way we are. I haven't seen any such reassurance from Aphogee.......

*shrug* 

If it works for ladies, and they would rather use the Aphogee, more power to them. I'm sticking with my MT unless I see some growth pictures indicating at least 1.5-2 inches a month.   



sweetgal said:


> I have been using ovation for about 3 weeks now (consistently)!
> 
> I finally received my MT toady.  I plan to mix iit with some oils and maybe water.  Does oil and water mix?  erplexed My friends mom came back from Jamacia, and my friend brought me some real black castor oil too!  The authetic oil that only the old jamaica ladies who live in the country side of the island know how to  make.  Natural no filler, no funny stuff!  It's funny because I thought to myself about 2 weeks ago that I will give up on finding the real stuff.  I cant afford the sams oil with shipping,  and  I decided I was not going to buy the cheap, clear walmart kind anymore
> 
> The guy from the Company where I order the Mega Tek also sent me a free bottle of the marigold spray (i think it's the 8 oz bottle) Perhaps because he was out of town and had to ship the product 5 days late.  So now I have a free bottle of the marigold spary..he also sent me a hand written note thanking me for his business thanking me for my patience.
> Does anyone know what to do with this spray?  Does it work well?
> 
> Great customer service really makes a difference.
> 
> check it out -descent prices too especially if you live out of country, I believe he ships to Europe too!  Hurry cause he will be upping his shipping prices for international shipping very soon, but he informed me that the price increase will not be substantial
> 
> http://www.hopesbraids.com/



Man, ya'll are seriously making me want some JBCO! *sigh* One of these days, one of these days. *considers adding that to her list* 

I got the Marigold Spray, and I use it instead of Off. It works pretty well, if you aren't surrounded by hordes of Mosquitos, and it smells very nice. I've used it a couple times when I was out in the yard instead of Off, and I've got no complaints.


----------



## Shimmie

Tamala said:


> I just got a fabulous cut that brought my hair to a professional, nice, even , collarbone length, but the shedding is too much.
> My hair is breaking off, and I need trims constantly.
> What can I do. I am loving the growth, but the shedding is out of control.


 
Garlic........ Deep condtion with a garlic and castor oil mix.  I use garlic powder (not salt), but the powder and mix with castor oil into a loose paste and apply to my entire head of hair.  Cover with a plastic cap for at least an hour then wash out.  

OR...... Use the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioning Creme.  It's wonderful and you can't go wrong with it.  It truly lessens and ELIMINATES shedding.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Aphogee doesn't just appear to have more but it has like *3 times more* ingredients than OCT and MT. I will wait to see comparison pics before I jump on that. Besides, OCT and MT is safe to be used daily while Ahogee is recommended to be used once a week. Hmmmmm, now why is that?


Aphogee is just too strong to use more often than once a week.  I've used it a few times, and I see no comparision of Aphogee to the Eqyess products (OCT/Mega Tek).   

I'd much prefer *and *I have excellent results using OCT, Mega Tek and Garlic to strenthen, thicken and lengthen my hair.  

Whew.... I sound like a TV commercial...


----------



## Shimmie

soulie said:


> I started taking the Kyolic Garlic Supplements a few days before I started the MT and I have had no shedding whatsoever.


   I have the Kyolic Garlic Supplements too.  Excellent supplement to take.  It truly does work.  And the garlic is beneficial for our health in so many other ways.


----------



## RZILYNT

Shimmie said:


> I have the Kyolic Garlic Supplements too. Excellent supplement to take. It truly does work. And the garlic is beneficial for our health in so many other ways.


 
Is this one orderless, tasteless?

RZ~


----------



## Shimmie

sweetgal said:


> I have been using ovation for about 3 weeks now (consistently)!
> 
> I finally received my MT toady. I plan to mix iit with some oils and maybe water. Does oil and water mix? erplexed My friends mom came back from Jamacia, and my friend brought me some real black castor oil too! The authetic oil that only the old jamaica ladies who live in the country side of the island know how to make. Natural no filler, no funny stuff! It's funny because I thought to myself about 2 weeks ago that I will give up on finding the real stuff. I cant afford the sams oil with shipping, and I decided I was not going to buy the cheap, clear walmart kind anymore
> 
> The guy from the Company where I order the Mega Tek also sent me a free bottle of the marigold spray (i think it's the 8 oz bottle) Perhaps because he was out of town and had to ship the product 5 days late. So now I have a free bottle of the marigold spary..he also sent me a hand written note thanking me for his business thanking me for my patience.
> Does anyone know what to do with this spray? Does it work well?
> 
> Great customer service really makes a difference.
> 
> check it out -descent prices too especially if you live out of country, I believe he ships to Europe too! Hurry cause he will be upping his shipping prices for international shipping very soon, but he informed me that the price increase will not be substantial
> 
> http://www.hopesbraids.com/


Thank you so much for posting this.  I wish you much success with your hair care regime and Mega Tek.   The 'gift' they sent you is for repelling flies and other insects.   

I just ordered the Eqyss Mega Tek Avocado Mist from them...  

I like this company for three reasons:

1.  They have each of the products that I wanted to use (the Cell Rebuilder and the Avacado Mist).

2.  Their shipping is extremely reasonable.

3.  Their prices are lower than the others.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

sweetgal said:


> LOL....your funny...but mean girl
> 
> Yeah i checked the other thread  for the percetange of people who used the product.  Only like 2 people who claimed to use it, and they probly used it for their horse, or picked the selection in the pole just for fun..
> 
> I sprayed it, smells nice, but i dont think I will use it unless i hear some reviews, read all the ingedients or at least until i take my hair out of the cornrows then I can actually evaluate what the spray does



I'm going to try the Marigold Spray when I go back to the Caribbean because Off doesn't work...it's a joke to mosquitoes.


----------



## JerriBlank

*C00KIE* said:


> ...like there is no growth, but the different texture prove that to be wrong!



Exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

RZILYNT said:


> Is this one orderless, tasteless?
> 
> RZ~


Yes... Here it is.  I order my supplements from VitaCost. 

http://www.vitacost.com/Kyolic-Formula-107-Aged-Garlic-Extract-Red-Yeast-Rice

Kyolic® Aged Garlic Extract™

Description
Odorless Organic Garlic Supplement.

ETA:  The copy/paste seems to be 'off' for some reason.  I couldn't copy/paste the entire product description for you.   (sorry about that).  Just follow the link above, the information is near the bottom of the page.  Okay?  

They have other garlic brands as well:

http://www.vitacost.com/productResults.aspx?ss=1&Ntk=products&Ntt=garlic


----------



## *C00KIE*

Shimmie said:


> You can't go wrong with Alter Ego Garlic creme conditioner. It's the best.


 

can I get that a retail store or a local beauty supply store, or is it only online???


----------



## trinidarkie1

Shimmie said:


> Hi trini,
> 
> I'll try and do a search in the original OCT/Mega Tek thread, but I think it was mentioned in a post that some of the ladies didn't like the Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo. The one preferred was Nutrine Garlic shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> Okay....... I found an older thread on garlic shampoo and conditioner. Here it is.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=88403
> 
> Also, I have the Nutrine and I like it. I also have the Alter Ego Garlic conditioning creme. I love the Alter Ego
> 
> The Nutrine shampoo is also very nice, but it can be a little drying, (it is definitely a clarifying shampoo) so I have added a little castor oil to the Nutrine conditioner and deep condition afterwards.
> 
> HTH


 
Shimmie, thanks so much! You're awesome. 
I have to make a hair product list now.


----------



## sweetgal

*Man, ya'll are seriously making me want some JBCO! *sigh* One of these days, one of these days. *considers adding that to her list* 

I got the Marigold Spray, and I use it instead of Off. It works pretty well, if you aren't surrounded by hordes of Mosquitos, and it smells very nice. I've used it a couple times when I was out in the yard instead of Off, and I've got no complaints.[/quote]*




Thanks for the information about the spray, i will use it when i'm outside or when i go on vacation


----------



## sweetgal

Shimmie said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. I wish you much success with your hair care regime and Mega Tek. The 'gift' they sent you is for repelling flies and other insects.
> 
> I just ordered the Eqyss Mega Tek Avocado Mist from them...
> 
> I like this company for three reasons:
> 
> 1. They have each of the products that I wanted to use (the Cell Rebuilder and the Avacado Mist).
> 
> 2. Their shipping is extremely reasonable.
> 
> 3. Their prices are lower than the others.


 

LOL, the man is a gentleman-and shipping wont increase for the us residents just international!  I only paid $4 for my shipping.

Bobbi responds quickly and is soo nice and polite...I'm glad your happy with him.


----------



## RegaLady

My Mega tek came today, but i misses the delivery man!


----------



## EMJazzy

redliz81 said:


> My Mega tek came today, but i misses the delivery man!


 
 oh damn...I would'a been pissed too


----------



## trinidarkie1

Shimmie said:


> Garlic........ Deep condtion with a garlic and castor oil mix. I use garlic powder (not salt), but the powder and mix with castor oil into a loose paste and apply to my entire head of hair. Cover with a plastic cap for at least an hour then wash out.
> 
> OR...... Use the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioning Creme. It's wonderful and you can't go wrong with it. It truly lessens and ELIMINATES shedding.


 
This is useful information. The Garlic Powder and Castor Oil. Who would've thought 

I think I might buy some fresh garlic and blend it up with castor oil and put it in a jar and make a concoction.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Quick update:

I've got a little bush growing underneath my relaxed hair...first time in a long time that I have given serious thought to transitioning.  With MT in my arsenal, I think it would be worth a shot.  I have A LOT of ng.  Anybody else thinking of transitioning now using the MT?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Shimmie said:


> You can't go wrong with Alter Ego Garlic creme conditioner. It's the best.


 
Hey Shimmie,
Where can i find the Alter Ego Garlic conditioning creme?


----------



## Shimmie

*C00KIE* said:


> can I get that a retail store or a local beauty supply store, or is it only online???


Aggie is our Garlic Treatment EXPERT here.  I love her  

You may be able to find it locally in a BSS near the Ethnic or Dominican hair care products. 

I purchased mine from Amazon.  Here you are:

http://www.amazon.com/Alter-EGO-Treatment-Garlic-1000ml/dp/B000T9ZCL4

Don't let this price scare you   They have a smaller size.    I promise, they do.     But this product is worth every penny. 

Here's some information on the Nutrine Garlic Shampoo and Conditioner:

http://www4.shopping.com/xPO-Garlic_Conditioner

These can be purchased at a BSS as well.  The prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> This is useful information. The Garlic Powder and Castor Oil. Who would've thought
> 
> I think I might buy some fresh garlic and blend it up with castor oil and put it in a jar and make a concoction.


You can't go wrong with this.  I've used several homemade Garlic remedies and they ALL work.  You can use any oil you prefer.  

The Olive Oil and Garlic smells yummie   It smells like a homemade Italian 'sumptin' good to eat.   

I prefer Castor Oil because Castor Oil is a growth aid and that's an extra plus.   But any oil will do such as Olive, Sesame, Jojoba, etc.  It doesn't smell too good mixed with Coconut oil, but it works.  

The homemade ones are just a little messy   The oil drips down your neck    BUT...... it cleans up well and doesn't leave a garlicy smell on you.  

I have no shedding.  Once in a while, I see a few strands, but that's normal for everyone.   

Happy Hair Blessings to you, angel.


----------



## Shimmie

eroberson said:


> Hey Shimmie,
> Where can i find the Alter Ego Garlic conditioning creme?


  Hi eroberson, 

I purchased mine from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Alter-EGO-Treatment-Garlic-1000ml/dp/B000T9ZCL4

BUT......... you may be able to find it at your local BSS near the Ethnic or the Dominican hair care products.   

Sickbay also sells it online, but each time I've tried to order it, they were out of stock.  So I opted for Amazon because I was in a hurry to try it. 

Oh!...... there's a discount code in this thread from our forum.  Here's the link:   

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=133925

ETA:  Ladies, I just thought of this.  I'm sorry for not placing this in my prior posts above.  It's just that each time I've tried to order Alter Ego from Sick Bay, it was out of stock.   

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Shimmie

redliz81 said:


> My Mega tek came today, but i misses the delivery man!


Awwwww, you need a hug  

 

Hey, I've been 'there' when a delivery of mine came and I missed the driver and he didn't leave my package.   I get so upset


----------



## Shimmie

sweetgal said:


> LOL, the man is a gentleman-and shipping wont increase for the us residents just international! I only paid $4 for my shipping.
> 
> Bobbi responds quickly and is soo nice and polite...I'm glad you happy with him.


That $4 for shipping is a BLESSING and Sweetgal so are you. 

Some of the other vendors actually add an addtional fee for orders under $50 which is the same as increasing the price of the product.  Horsebraids is not only priced lower, but they don't increase the price when you don't meet the minimum. 

Thanks again so much for making my shopping so much easier.  We have to add this Merchant to our list at the top of this thread for Mega Tek supplies.  

http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/

Love it   And you too


----------



## RegaLady

Shimmie said:


> Awwwww, you need a hug
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I've been 'there' when a delivery of mine came and I missed the driver and he didn't leave my package. I get so upset


 
That's *EXACTLY* what happened!Darn doorbell, is broken!  I nearly beat up Dh for not listening to me to get that thing fixed.  Well, they should be getting it here tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmie

redliz81 said:


> That's *EXACTLY* what happened!Darn doorbell, is broken! I nearly beat up Dh for not listening to me to get that thing fixed. Well, they should be getting it here tomorrow.


Girl, I've been there.  

I'm not laughing at you.  I'm laughing  and crying  with you.  I have BEEN THERE!    

Here's to the doorbells that need fixin'....


----------



## *C00KIE*

^^^I would have a heart attack if that happened to me, then stop in the middle of the heart attack, beat up dh and continue w/ my heart attack..


----------



## cocoaluv

redliz81 said:


> That's *EXACTLY* what happened!Darn doorbell, is broken! I nearly beat up Dh for not listening to me to get that thing fixed. Well, they should be getting it here tomorrow.


Well consider yourself lucky. My mailman just leaves the ish right outside out in the open for all to see if no one answers the door . Thank god that when he did that with my MT no one stole it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hey ladies....  

I have a question.  For those ladies using MT who rollerset under the dryer - do you put the MT on your scalp first?  My first mind says that it's kind of pointless to put the MT on my scalp then sit under the dryer, because the dryer will just 'dry' the MT and it won't absorb into my scalp.  But I'm no expert so I figured I'd ask.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shimmie

kels823 said:


> Hey ladies....
> 
> I have a question. For those ladies using MT who rollerset under the dryer - do you put the MT on your scalp first? My first mind says that it's kind of pointless to put the MT on my scalp then sit under the dryer, because the dryer will just 'dry' the MT and it won't absorb into my scalp. But I'm no expert so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


MT and OCT are the 'same'.  Use it only as a SCALP 'conditioning treatment'..  Basically, that's what the majority of us are doing it as.  

While I don't sit uder the dryer for my treatments (I'm too busy to sit that long lol, I do use a plastic cap and you can use a heat cap.   

After your scalp 'treatment' rinse out the MT, and THEN do your roller set routine as usual.  I don't suggest using heat with either of these products; they are infused with a lot of protein and I don't reccomend it.  

That's just my view though.  Some of the others may have done so and have great success with it.  I'm just not a 'heat' user.


----------



## Shimmie

*C00KIE* said:


> ^^^I would have a heart attack if that happened to me, then stop in the middle of the heart attack, beat up dh and continue w/ my heart attack..


 


cocoaluv said:


> Well consider yourself lucky. My mailman just leaves the ish right outside out in the open for all to see if no one answers the door . Thank god that when he did that with my MT no one stole it.


   Cookie, you are too funny.  *Not *the heart attack......  But the point presented.  

cocoaluv, I'm glad your MT was kept safe by the LHCF angels.   Hey, we have each other's backs here.    Don't nobody mess with our products.


----------



## Bublin

Shimmie said:


> Garlic........ Deep condtion with a garlic and castor oil mix. I use garlic powder (not salt), but the powder and mix with castor oil into a loose paste and apply to my entire head of hair. Cover with a plastic cap for at least an hour then wash out.
> 
> OR...... Use the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioning Creme. It's wonderful and you can't go wrong with it. It truly lessens and ELIMINATES shedding.


 

Hey shimmie

Are you doing a moisturising deep condition after your home made mix?


----------



## Bublin

I missed the mail man today too.  Found a card on my door mat.

I'm gonna go to the post office early before work instead of waiting until the weekend


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Thanks Shimmie. I thought this was the right product but i wanted to be sure. In my discovery for the Alter Ego Garlic Treamtment I found that they have a New Nourishing Deep Conditioner with Garlic. The product you provided the link to below is a Hot Oil Treatment. I wonder which one works best. They seem to have similar ingredients. Has anyone tried this conditioner? I wonder how New it is. Here's a picture. It might be big. 
	




Shimmie said:


> Hi eroberson,
> 
> I purchased mine from Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Alter-EGO-Treatment-Garlic-1000ml/dp/B000T9ZCL4
> 
> BUT......... you may be able to find it at your local BSS near the Ethnic or the Dominican hair care products.
> 
> Sickbay also sells it online, but each time I've tried to order it, they were out of stock. So I opted for Amazon because I was in a hurry to try it.
> 
> Oh!...... there's a discount code in this thread from our forum. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=133925
> 
> ETA: Ladies, I just thought of this. I'm sorry for not placing this in my prior posts above. It's just that each time I've tried to order Alter Ego from Sick Bay, it was out of stock.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


----------



## *C00KIE*

Thanks Shimmie. I thought this was the right product but i wanted to be sure. In my discovery for the Alter Ego Garlic Treamtment I found that they have a New Nourishing Deep Conditioner with Garlic. The product you provided the link to below is a Hot Oil Treatment. I wonder which one works best. They seem to have similar ingredients. Has anyone tried this conditioner? I wonder how New it is. Here's a picture. It might be big. 
	




I like so want this NOW!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

*C00KIE* said:


> I like so want this NOW!!


 

Girl Me too. I think im going to price it at a few bss in my area before i purchase. The cheapest i saw it online was like 34.99 plus shipping.


----------



## prettykinks

I am so excited right now! I put these box braids in on the 13th of this month and I already have an inch growth in some places! I tried to measure and take a pic but it didn't turn out well. Sorry for the blury pic I used my camera phone.


----------



## RegaLady

Shimmie said:


> Girl, I've been there.
> 
> I'm not laughing at you.  I'm laughing  and crying  with you.  I have BEEN THERE!
> 
> * Here's to the doorbells that need fixin'*....


Here, here!  Thank you, though!


----------



## RegaLady

*C00KIE* said:


> ^^^I would have a heart attack if that happened to me, then stop in the middle of the heart attack, beat up dh and continue w/ my heart attack..


 Oh , I did that !  I dreamed about Mega Tek( I will be a first time user), I even had my regimen together for today.  So, you know i was fried!  But, it's okay, another day can wait...or maybe not!  I am just gonna sit here, and learn from you ladies!


----------



## thatscuteright

Shimmie said:


> Garlic........ Deep condtion with a garlic and castor oil mix.  I use garlic powder (not salt), but the powder and mix with castor oil into a loose paste and apply to my entire head of hair.  Cover with a plastic cap for at least an hour then wash out.
> 
> OR...... Use the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioning Creme.  It's wonderful and you can't go wrong with it.  It truly lessens and ELIMINATES shedding.



Thank you so much.
Will doing this 3 times a week be too much?
 I just lost alot of growth , and I am anxious to grow and keep whatever is coming to me


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I do it afterwards


kels823 said:


> Hey ladies....
> 
> I have a question. For those ladies using MT who rollerset under the dryer - do you put the MT on your scalp first? My first mind says that it's kind of pointless to put the MT on my scalp then sit under the dryer, because the dryer will just 'dry' the MT and it won't absorb into my scalp. But I'm no expert so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

eroberson said:


> I do it afterwards


 
Me too.


----------



## lilsparkle825

prettykinks said:


> I am so excited right now! I put these box braids in on the 13th of this month and I already have an inch growth in some places! I tried to measure and take a pic but it didn't turn out well. Sorry for the blury pic I used my camera phone.


this is great! i put kinky twists in around that time and they are so raggedy...but no pics till i find a ruler.

oh btw...i am in NN too  helloooooo


----------



## prettykinks

lilsparkle825 said:


> this is great! i put kinky twists in around that time and they are so raggedy...but no pics till i find a ruler.
> 
> oh btw...i am in NN too  helloooooo



Hey hey hey my family just moved here in May. I like it so far. Great location to go to the beach.


----------



## Candycane044

prettykinks said:


> I am so excited right now! I put these box braids in on the 13th of this month and I already have an inch growth in some places! I tried to measure and take a pic but it didn't turn out well. Sorry for the blury pic I used my camera phone.



You've gotten an inch of growth in just 11days?!?!? HOW AMAZING! Wow...I need to up my application lol!


----------



## prettykinks

Candycane044 said:


> You've gotten an inch of growth in just 11days?!?!? HOW AMAZING! Wow...I need to up my application lol!



I apply everyday. About 4 days ago I started applying in the morning and at night. At night I focus on my edges and I only use very little on my scalp.


----------



## Candycane044

prettykinks said:


> I apply everyday. About 4 days ago I started applying in the morning and at night. At night I focus on my edges and I only use very little on my scalp.



I think I will try applying it twice a day..if I have any issues I can always go back to just applying it once again.  Thanks for sharing your amazing progress!


----------



## LiqueXX

Well, got my MT today and just applied to my scalp. I didn't know it was a cream but I mixed it with SAA and castor oil and it felt good going on my scalp. 

I had a little drama with my order from easypet.com. I ordered on the 16th, they sent info to USPS on the 17th and then nothing until the 23rd when it was delivered. I live in a apartment complex and all the mailboxes are up front. When I get a package the postman will put it in a special (bigger) mailbox and leave the key in my mailbox. Well, he gave me the wrong key so I had to call them today and have them give me the right one. Finally, this evening I got my MT.


----------



## lilsparkle825

i too wonder if i would get more growth if i applied everyday; i did that the first week but now i am in the second week and sometimes i just cant be bothered, so i have been doing it every other day. still getting growth (no measurements yet) but still makes me wonder...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am loving your hair right now..Very shiney.....




BostonMaria said:


> OK I FINALLY blow-dried my hair and damn its been a pain in the butt keeping it straight  Hot damn! Its raining outside and I barely escaped that. Anyway this is the length I'm at right now and I'm hoping to be bra strap length by September/October.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Sparkle,

I started using it everyday about 2 weeks ago, I notice a difference!
I can definitely see more growth. My hair usually spurts closer to the 2nd month of my relaxer but it is growing steady. I have a half inch and maybe 3/4 inch some places in the back. I started shedding this week, even with garlic supplements and I did a treatment last week. I am doing another one this week. 





lilsparkle825 said:


> i too wonder if i would get more growth if i applied everyday; i did that the first week but now i am in the second week and sometimes i just cant be bothered, so i have been doing it every other day. still getting growth (no measurements yet) but still makes me wonder...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

On the Garlic Tip,

Nutrine Garlic Poo and Conditioner worked well for me.  I purchased them from www.iBeautyNY.com .  Jackie Lopez is a great sales manager...she'll advise you on what products are great...and she won't push the most expensive products, either.  I also purchased 5000mg Garlic Capsules (took 3 daily for first 2 weeks, now taking 2) from Puritan's Pride and made my own garlic oil using an entire head of garlic and evoo (about 2 cups...)...everyone I've shared the garlic oil with comes back for more...

HTH!!!

I think





*C00KIE* said:


> ^^^ Don't know for I am too looking for a very effective garlic treatment^^^


----------



## trinidarkie1

Hey all, FYI, the Nutrine products are very cheap on Amazon. The Garlic conditioners and shampoos are cheaper there as well. They are as cheap as $4.99

Any suggestions for choosing between the scented and unscented? I would guess that the properties are pretty much the same. 
Also, they have the tub and the bottle version, same ounces, and there is also a Deep Conditioner versus a regular conditioner.


----------



## nodisrespect

i dont think mega tek is working as quickly for me as it has been everyone else. i have been using it for a little over 2 weeks and i definitely dont have an inch... or even a half... at least i dont think so because im not even 100% sure how an inch of ng looks. i need to find a ruler so i can know for sure, but i dont even know if my waves are ng at all or just reversion. 

im leery of getting excited about ng because no matter how much it looks like i have a lot of ng when i straighten i hardly ever see any real difference... i think i better just apply this for the cosmetic benefits (my hair feels better) but not get my hopes up for a lot of length. boo.


----------



## Bublin

Ok i got mine.  I got up early this morning and went to the sorting office to collect the packet 

I was late for work -  i just had to try it as soon as possible.

I had already oiled my scalp that morning so i applied it straight from the jar.  I applied tiny amounts and my scalp felt cool.  Stopped the itching i had been having for the past 2 days.  I put a small amount of oil to the length of my hair.

My hair doesn't like water based products on dry hair so i hope i don't get any frizz.

I bought some garlic capsules to stop any shedding (i shed like crazy as it is so i hopes it helps)

I'm looking forward to results .


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thank you ladies for answering my questions!!!


----------



## cocoaluv

nodisrespect said:


> i dont think mega tek is working as quickly for me as it has been everyone else. i have been using it for a little over 2 weeks and i definitely dont have an inch... or even a half... at least i dont think so because im not even 100% sure how an inch of ng looks. i need to find a ruler so i can know for sure, but i dont even know if my waves are ng at all or just reversion.
> 
> im leery of getting excited about ng because no matter how much it looks like i have a lot of ng when i straighten i hardly ever see any real difference... i think i better just apply this for the cosmetic benefits (my hair feels better) but not get my hopes up for a lot of length. boo.


 

Yeah I agree with you and think you should keep applying MT for awhile to see how it goes before giving it up. I noticed that before my relaxer on tuesday my ng had been softer and a bit more wavey. 

I have been putting the MT on my mom's temples and the top of my fathers head daily for the past two weeks and I have seen great improvement. My moms temples are filling in very well and she says she and her co-workers have noticed a diference. I think growth through MT is a lot more noticable when your hair is shorter but I plan on continuing with my MT reggie.


----------



## sweetgal

Shimmie said:


> That $4 for shipping is a BLESSING and Sweetgal so are you.
> 
> Some of the other vendors actually add an addtional fee for orders under $50 which is the same as increasing the price of the product. Horsebraids is not only priced lower, but they don't increase the price when you don't meet the minimum.
> 
> Thanks again so much for making my shopping so much easier. We have to add this Merchant to our list at the top of this thread for Mega Tek supplies.
> 
> http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/
> 
> Love it  And you too


 

Awww your very welcome, but I cant take all the credit, some form the board recommended shared this website with me..  I look at all the other sites but they didn't ship to Canada,and when they did they only caring the coat rebuilder (which is expensive).  I called the horse places and not many carried the product or else the shipping was also very expensive. 

This distributer was the only one that i found that had all the good products, ships to canada and ships through the post office, his price is very resaonable and shipping didn't kill me.

I paid about $50.00 in total to have ovation shipped their product to me.  Ovation charged me shipping fees of about $25.00 (which was fine) But then UPS charged me another $25.00 to release the product... I was not expecting this so i was really angry.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

nodisrespect said:


> i dont think mega tek is working as quickly for me as it has been everyone else. i have been using it for a little over 2 weeks and i definitely dont have an inch... or even a half... at least i dont think so because im not even 100% sure how an inch of ng looks. i need to find a ruler so i can know for sure, but i dont even know if my waves are ng at all or just reversion.
> 
> im leery of getting excited about ng because no matter how much it looks like i have a lot of ng when i straighten i hardly ever see any real difference... i think i better just apply this for the cosmetic benefits (my hair feels better) but not get my hopes up for a lot of length. boo.


I think it works differently for some people... I know a few ladies didn't notice a difference in the amount of newgrowth right away, but noticed softness/thickness, etc.  Then after about a month of using it consistantly, BAM, the newgrowth started popping.   (This was my experience with OCT.  The first month I was like, Hey this is some bull, I spent $56 dollas for what?!?!?   Then after that, the newgrowth just got crazy..   I'm sure it will be the same for MT.)

I would say yep, keep using it on your scalp for about a month - 6 weeks.  I'm sure you'll begin to notice growth.

HTH.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I agree with the others givie it some time honey. Errbody head is different. I  noticed a different when I started using it straight out of the bottle. 




nodisrespect said:


> i dont think mega tek is working as quickly for me as it has been everyone else. i have been using it for a little over 2 weeks and i definitely dont have an inch... or even a half... at least i dont think so because im not even 100% sure how an inch of ng looks. i need to find a ruler so i can know for sure, but i dont even know if my waves are ng at all or just reversion.
> 
> im leery of getting excited about ng because no matter how much it looks like i have a lot of ng when i straighten i hardly ever see any real difference... i think i better just apply this for the cosmetic benefits (my hair feels better) but not get my hopes up for a lot of length. boo.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

nodisrespect said:


> i dont think mega tek is working as quickly for me as it has been everyone else. i have been using it for a little over 2 weeks and i definitely dont have an inch... or even a half... at least i dont think so because im not even 100% sure how an inch of ng looks. i need to find a ruler so i can know for sure, but i dont even know if my waves are ng at all or just reversion.
> 
> im leery of getting excited about ng because no matter how much it looks like i have a lot of ng when i straighten i hardly ever see any real difference... i think i better just apply this for the cosmetic benefits (my hair feels better) but not get my hopes up for a lot of length. boo.



Hi there, nodisrespect!! 

It's going to take some time. You have to keep using the product, directly to the scalp and be consistent. Make sure you message the product into the scalp. LondonDiva uses it on her scalp everyday and she got an inch per month. I am an extremely slow grower, so I totally understand the frustration, but two weeks of use isn't enough time for the product to start working if you only just started the product. Hang in there and keep using. There has definitely been a change in the overall health of my hair, less shedding and virtually no breakage...and I'm 13 weeks post-relaxer.

Hang in there and keep hope alive!! :blowkiss:


----------



## MissRissa

Bublin said:


> Ok i got mine. I got up early this morning and went to the sorting office to collect the packet
> 
> I was late for work - i just had to try it as soon as possible.
> 
> I had already oiled my scalp that morning so i applied it straight from the jar. I applied tiny amounts and my scalp felt cool. Stopped the itching i had been having for the past 2 days. I put a small amount of oil to the length of my hair.
> 
> My hair doesn't like water based products on dry hair so i hope i don't get any frizz.
> 
> I bought some garlic capsules to stop any shedding (i shed like crazy as it is so i hopes it helps)
> 
> I'm looking forward to results .


 
lol u were not playing when you said you couldn't wait.


----------



## plastic

i'll keep my results to myself - nevermind


----------



## tt8

I totally agree. It works differently for each of us but we still get the same great results, GROWTH! With the OCT, I saw the same progression I am now seeing on the MT, the first month was slight then Whammo, carpet and berber rug for new growth! I had a little breakage and needed a trim (that i narrowed down to my Domonican blow-out attempts) but I am not worried. I know I will be apl by the end of the year. We have till March 09. You are gonna be so excited you stuck around. Promise


kels823 said:


> I think *it works differently for some people... I know a few ladies didn't notice a difference in the amount of newgrowth right away, but noticed softness/thickness, etc.*  Then after about a month of using it consistantly, BAM, the newgrowth started popping.   (This was my experience with OCT.  The first month I was like, Hey this is some bull, I spent $56 dollas for what?!?!?   Then after that, the newgrowth just got crazy..   I'm sure it will be the same for MT.)
> I would say yep, *keep using it on your scalp for about a month - 6 weeks*.  I'm sure you'll begin to notice growth.
> HTH.





PuffyBrown said:


> I agree with the others *give it some time honey. Errbody head is different. *I  noticed a different when I started using it straight out of the bottle.


----------



## *C00KIE*

Quote:
Originally Posted by **C00KIE** 

 
_
I like so want this NOW!!_


Girl Me too. I think im going to price it at a few bss in my area before i purchase. The cheapest i saw it online was like 34.99 plus shipping. 


Wowzer too expensive.. 34 what?? Or should i say 35?erplexed


----------



## PuffyBrown

Are you in the US? Thats without shipping. Try the links that are posted here. PS. Not EzPets or HorseLovers bc they take forever to ship and people are having bad CS issues with the company. You can find it for less than that.



*C00KIE* said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by **C00KIE**
> 
> 
> 
> _I like so want this NOW!!_
> 
> 
> Girl Me too. I think im going to price it at a few bss in my area before i purchase. The cheapest i saw it online was like 34.99 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> Wowzer too expensive.. 34 what?? Or should i say 35?erplexed


----------



## MonPetite

Looking at possibly doing a long-term review of MT....

Does this make your hair revert (I may choose to tex after finishing a year being natural in October)?

Can you use it as a leave-in daily?


----------



## lizjoseph

*C00KIE* said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by **C00KIE**
> 
> 
> 
> _I like so want this NOW!!_
> 
> 
> Girl Me too. I think im going to price it at a few bss in my area before i purchase. *The cheapest i saw it online was like 34.99 plus shipping.*
> 
> 
> Wowzer too expensive.. 34 what?? Or should i say 35?erplexed


 
$34 + shipping?! Way too expensive. I just bought mine and paid $27.00 with the shipping already included! Granted it took a while to come (I ordered it from easypetstore.com the week of July 7th and just recived it today) but it still cheaper.


----------



## JustKiya

littlegoldlamb said:


> Looking at possibly doing a long-term review of MT....
> 
> Does this make your hair revert (I may choose to tex after finishing a year being natural in October)?
> 
> Can you use it as a leave-in daily?



I can't speak to the reversion, but I use it as a scalp leave-in daily. I would NOT leave it in on my hair strands daily.


----------



## Shimmie

eroberson said:


> Thanks Shimmie. I thought this was the right product but i wanted to be sure.
> 
> *In my discovery for the Alter Ego Garlic Treamtment I found that they have a New *
> 
> *Nourishing Deep Conditioner with Garlic. *
> 
> The product you provided the link to below is a Hot Oil Treatment. I wonder which one works best. They seem to have similar ingredients. Has anyone tried this conditioner? I wonder how New it is. Here's a picture. It might be big. [/URL]
> [URL]http://image.cjabs.com/goods/c95337_AE108049.jpg[/URL]



That's the one!  I have the Creme Conditioner.  In the link I provided, I didn't realize that it was oil.  I am so sorry about making that mistake.

The jars look alike.  But as I shared in my posts I use the creme, which is *the Nourishing Deep Conditioner with Garlic.*  This is a creme which is Divine.  I love it. 

I'm so embarrassed.  :blush3:  I was trying so hard to help you that I didn't realize the link was incorrect.


----------



## GirlywithCurlies

Ok...so after waiting two weeks for my shipment from Horseloverz, I finally got my Mega-Tek and began "Mega-sagging" last night!!! I am only going to apply it so my weak side so that it can catch up with the rest of my length. I'll take my "after" pic on December 1 so I can be surprised by the growth.

After seeing everyone's results, I couldn't hardly wait to join in!!!


----------



## sweetgal

tt8 said:


> I totally agree. It works differently for each of us but we still get the same great results, GROWTH! With the OCT, I saw the same progression I am now seeing on the MT, the first month was slight then Whammo, carpet and berber rug for new growth! I had a little breakage and needed a trim (that i narrowed down to my Domonican blow-out attempts) but I am not worried. I know I will be apl by the end of the year. We have till March 09. You are gonna be so excited you stuck around. Promise


 

Sorry, Are you saying that your getting the exact same results with both products?  If so, is there still any prefrence/
I have been watching your growth for a while, and I think it's very noticable.
What was your grow rate before Ovation/MT and now after?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

sweetgal said:


> Awww your very welcome, but I cant take all the credit, some form the board recommended shared this website with me.. I look at all the other sites but they didn't ship to Canada,and when they did they only caring the coat rebuilder (which is expensive). I called the horse places and not many carried the product or else the shipping was also very expensive.
> 
> This distributer was the only one that i found that had all the good products, ships to canada and ships through the post office, his price is very resaonable and shipping didn't kill me.
> 
> I paid about $50.00 in total to have ovation shipped their product to me. Ovation charged me shipping fees of about $25.00 (which was fine) But then UPS charged me another $25.00 to release the product... I was not expecting this so i was really angry.


WHAT?????   $25 for shipping and an additional $25 for the release of the product???.  Oh this is unbelievable!   I'm so sorry that you paid so much just for this product.  

I'm asking the Lord to 'redeem' the price for you in more ways than you can ever imagine.  In hair health and growth, in your health physically, in your love life, in your home and family and in your finances.   In Jesus's name....... Amen and Amen.  

I'm serious about my prayers, I don't mess around.  When I see precious people such as yourself who have been 'ripped' off, then 'JUSTICE' must prevail.   God cares about us totally, even with the 'little things'.   Because the bigger picture here is all about 'you'...His precious child. 

Blessings to you sweetgal.  

I wish blessings for everyone here reading this and in this hair journey as well and for God's blessings to 'redeem' their finances and entire lives too.  

This Economy is a mess and we should not have to pay the price of it any further.    Enough all ready...

Okay.....I'm not preaching any further; the Blessings of God have been set forth and sealed on all of our behalf.  

Just say amen.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

My mom jumped on board the MT train. I just moved back home and she saw me megasagging and wanted to know what was up. She's been trying product after product for years to fill in her sparse temples. She said this is worth a try. She took my bottle, poured some out into her own container, and started megasagging two days ago.  We'll check in to see if there's any growth. I hope there is.


----------



## Shimmie

GirlywithCurlies said:


> Ok...so after waiting two weeks for my shipment from Horseloverz, I finally got my Mega-Tek and began "Mega-sagging" last night!!! I am only going to apply it so my weak side so that it can catch up with the rest of my length. I'll take my "after" pic on December 1 so I can be surprised by the growth.
> 
> After seeing everyone's results, I couldn't hardly wait to join in!!!


I'm sorry yours took so long to arrive.  

I ordered Mega Tek from Horseloverz, last week and received it in 3 days (ordered last Sunday - received it last Wednesday).  I also used $10 off coupon that one of our members posted which they honored.  

My hope is that eveyone here gets 'consistant' excellent service.  

Sweetgal shared this site (Hopes Braids) with us and I just ordered the Mega Tek Avacado Mist.  Their prices are so much lower as well.  She received excellent service from them.  

Here's the link with the Mega Tek product line.

http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/

Blessings to you and much hair success.


----------



## cocoaluv

sunshinebeautiful said:


> My mom jumped on board the MT train. I just moved back home and she saw me megasagging and wanted to know what was up. She's been trying product after product for years to fill in her sparse temples. She said this is worth a try. She took my bottle, poured some out into her own container, and started megasagging two days ago.  We'll check in to see if there's any growth. I hope there is.


 
I use it on my mom and she is very pleased.


----------



## nycutiepie

Shimmie said:


> WHAT?????  $25 for shipping and an additional $25 for the release of the product???. Oh this is unbelievable! I'm so sorry that you paid so much just for this product.
> 
> I'm asking the Lord to 'redeem' the price for you in more ways than you can ever imagine. In hair health and growth, in your health physically, in your love life, in your home and family and in your finances. In Jesus's name....... Amen and Amen.
> 
> I'm serious about my prayers, I don't mess around. When I see precious people such as yourself who have been 'ripped' off, then 'JUSTICE' must prevail. God cares about us totally, even with the 'little things'. Because the bigger picture here is all about 'you'...His precious child.
> 
> Blessings to you sweetgal.
> 
> I wish blessings for everyone here reading this and in this hair journey as well and for God's blessings to 'redeem' their finances and entire lives too.
> 
> This Economy is a mess and we should not have to pay the price of it any further.  Enough all ready...
> 
> Okay.....I'm not preaching any further; the Blessings of God have been set forth and sealed on all of our behalf.
> 
> Just say amen.


 
AMEN........you just made my day!  Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

Bublin said:


> Hey shimmie
> 
> Are you doing a moisturising deep condition after your home made mix?


Hi Bublin 

With the homemade garlic and oil mix, I definitely use a moisturing conditioner afterwards.   I first wash my hair to get the fresh garlic/oil smell out of my hair and off of my skin (the oil runs down my neck ).  Then I condition my hair afterwards.  

You don't have to *deep *condition unless you want to; only a regular conditioner is needed.  Your hair will be soft from the oil in the garlic/oil treatment.  

Hope I made sense here....  

Blessings to you angel.


----------



## Shimmie

nycutiepie said:


> AMEN........you just made my day! Thanks!


For you nycutiepie....... 

Happy Hair Growth!


----------



## shorthairdiva09

Shimmie said:


> Hi Bublin
> 
> With the homemade garlic and oil mix, I definitely use a moisturing conditioner afterwards.   I first wash my hair to get the fresh garlic/oil smell out of my hair and off of my skin (the oil runs down my neck ).  Then I condition my hair afterwards.
> 
> You don't have to *deep *condition unless you want to; only a regular conditioner is needed.  Your hair will be soft from the oil in the garlic/oil treatment.
> 
> Hope I made sense here....
> 
> Blessings to you angel.



whats in your garlic mix?
i am thinking of doing jojoba oil, coconut oil and garlic powder along with a cheapie conditioner and deep conditoning like that.


----------



## sweetgal

Shimmie said:


> WHAT?????  $25 for shipping and an additional $25 for the release of the product???. Oh this is unbelievable! I'm so sorry that you paid so much just for this product.
> 
> I'm asking the Lord to 'redeem' the price for you in more ways than you can ever imagine. In hair health and growth, in your health physically, in your love life, in your home and family and in your finances. In Jesus's name....... Amen and Amen.
> 
> I'm serious about my prayers, I don't mess around. When I see precious people such as yourself who have been 'ripped' off, then 'JUSTICE' must prevail. God cares about us totally, even with the 'little things'. Because the bigger picture here is all about 'you'...His precious child.
> 
> Blessings to you sweetgal.
> 
> I wish blessings for everyone here reading this and in this hair journey as well and for God's blessings to 'redeem' their finances and entire lives too.
> 
> This Economy is a mess and we should not have to pay the price of it any further.  Enough all ready...
> 
> 
> Okay.....I'm not preaching any further; the Blessings of God have been set forth and sealed on all of our behalf.
> 
> Just say amen.


 

Awww your soo sweet, yes I was upset, really upset. Thanks for your prayers-I really appreciate it and I do believe that God cares about our issues big and small.

The company said that they cant ship via post office for me either. 

I have both products now, so I hope I'm able to compare both MT and ovation.  Hopefully I get good results with MT and I dont have to order again.  $50.00 in shipping cost is just not worth it!

Thanks for your prayers though. i love you ladies

Seriously, I dont even know if i have growth because i'm wearing cornrows-

does anyone know if conrows can slip?  If they havent slipped and this is all growth that using the ovation system has worked very well for me!  But I dont want to say until I take the cornrows out...


----------



## *C00KIE*

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> On the Garlic Tip,
> 
> Nutrine Garlic Poo and Conditioner worked well for me. I purchased them from www.iBeautyNY.com . Jackie Lopez is a great sales manager...she'll advise you on what products are great...and she won't push the most expensive products, either. I also purchased 5000mg Garlic Capsules (took 3 daily for first 2 weeks, now taking 2) from Puritan's Pride and made my own garlic oil using an entire head of garlic and evoo (about 2 cups...)...everyone I've shared the garlic oil with comes back for more...
> 
> HTH!!!
> 
> I think


 

Good looking out! Yesterday when I made it home I decided to add a little garlic powder w/ my Megatek and a little bit of castor oil.. Results.. looks like it is working. This weekend I will try the garlic head w/ evoo, do u recommend I sit under the dry w/ this and if you do for how long??? Thank you for sharing.. Jah knows Im trying to save some money


----------



## *C00KIE*

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hey all, FYI, the Nutrine products are very cheap on Amazon. The Garlic conditioners and shampoos are cheaper there as well. They are as cheap as $4.99
> 
> Any suggestions for choosing between the scented and unscented? I would guess that the properties are pretty much the same.
> Also, they have the tub and the bottle version, same ounces, and there is also a Deep Conditioner versus a regular conditioner.


 

Thank you, good to know!


----------



## *C00KIE*

cocoaluv said:


> Yeah I agree with you and think you should keep applying MT for awhile to see how it goes before giving it up. I noticed that before my relaxer on tuesday my ng had been softer and a bit more wavey.
> 
> I have been putting the MT on my mom's temples and the top of my fathers head daily for the past two weeks and I have seen great improvement. My moms temples are filling in very well and she says she and her co-workers have noticed a diference. *I think growth through MT is a lot more noticable when your hair is shorter but I plan on continuing with my MT reggie*.


 

I agree. My growth near my temples are filling and i can clearly notice that but w/ the full head I have to literally part and LOOK to see if i notice growth (due to the fact that i am natural hard to tell) by different texture hair


----------



## shorthairdiva09

*C00KIE* said:


> I agree. My growth near my temples are filling and i can clearly notice that but w/ the full head I have to literally part and LOOK to see if i notice growth (due to the fact that i am natural hard to tell) by different texture hair




i agree my hair is shaved in the back and with the last 2 weeks of MT my hair is bushy back there now. so excited.


----------



## *C00KIE*

MissRissa said:


> lol u were not playing when you said you couldn't wait.


 

She sure wasn't playing


----------



## *C00KIE*

lizjoseph said:


> $34 + shipping?! Way too expensive. I just bought mine and paid $27.00 with the shipping already included! Granted it took a while to come (I ordered it from easypetstore.com the week of July 7th and just recived it today) but it still cheaper.


 


Okay, are we talking about the garlic conditioner?? Thats what I am talking about


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Its okay Shimmie!!! Im anxious to use this product i will porobably buy next week. 



Shimmie said:


> That's the one! I have the Creme Conditioner. In the link I provided, I didn't realize that it was oil. I am so sorry about making that mistake.
> 
> The jars look alike. But as I shared in my posts I use the creme, which is *the Nourishing Deep Conditioner with Garlic.* This is a creme which is Divine. I love it.
> 
> I'm so embarrassed. :blush3: I was trying so hard to help you that I didn't realize the link was incorrect.


----------



## Bublin

Shimmie said:


> Hi Bublin
> 
> With the homemade garlic and oil mix, I definitely use a moisturing conditioner afterwards. I first wash my hair to get the fresh garlic/oil smell out of my hair and off of my skin (the oil runs down my neck ). Then I condition my hair afterwards.
> 
> You don't have to *deep *condition unless you want to; only a regular conditioner is needed. Your hair will be soft from the oil in the garlic/oil treatment.
> 
> Hope I made sense here....
> 
> Blessings to you angel.


 

Shimmie - thanks for this.  One more question.  Are you applying the mix to dry hair like a pre-poo and then shampooing?


----------



## RegaLady

Well, ladies I finally recieved my MT!  I was stalking that post man, but I finally got it.  It smells so good!!!  I applied it to my scalp and I am feeling some tingles.  This should be interesting.  Now should i mix EVOO into it?  I will do this everyday, and look at my results in about 6 weeks.  That should give me some time to see what's going on!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

cocoaluv said:


> Yeah I agree with you and think you should keep applying MT for awhile to see how it goes before giving it up. I noticed that before my relaxer on tuesday my ng had been softer and a bit more wavey.
> 
> I have been putting the MT on my mom's temples and the top of my fathers head daily for the past two weeks and I have seen great improvement. My moms temples are filling in very well and she says she and her co-workers have noticed a diference.* I think growth through MT is a lot more noticable when your hair is shorter* but I plan on continuing with my MT reggie.


 
I agree on the bolded. Now that my temple & edges have filled in some, I don't "see" the phenomenal growth that I did at first. But I also think it is still working well. I know I am looking at it way too much (watched pot never boils & all that) but I also can see the change once I clear my mind & stop obesessing, kwim? I am very impatient, want some hair *NOW* & find myself very frustrated.

I will continue with my regime & hopefully time will show that I am right.


----------



## trinidarkie1

How many of you use the MT as a treatment and rinse, versus an application and leave it on the scalp?


----------



## RZILYNT

I am doing both...

RZ~


----------



## tt8

*I'm doing both. I do the treatment rinse on wash days 1xweek.*


trinidarkie1 said:


> How many of you use the MT as a treatment and rinse, versus an application and leave it on the scalp?


----------



## tt8

sweetgal said:


> Sorry, *Are you saying that your getting the exact same results with both products?*  If so, is there still any prefrence/
> I have been watching your growth for a while, and I think it's very noticable.
> What was your grow rate before Ovation/MT and now after?
> *Thanks in advance*.


No, I am having better results with the MT. I was saying the pattern in which I noticed the growth and when it came in. The amount was not the same. I am not sure of how much growth I received cause I didn't measure. I went by my pix. I do however compare where I have gotten to either my striped scarf in my siggy or this Vicky racer back bra that I love. (I compare how far I got/get past the point it crosses at the back, still just eye spotted; no ruler). No worries, you're welcome. That's what we are all here for


----------



## Luvableboo

trinidarkie1 said:


> How many of you use the MT as a treatment and rinse, versus an application and leave it on the scalp?



Both.. treatment on wash days (5 min).. and daily on scalp...


----------



## nodisrespect

thanks for the comments guys. i will try my best to stay with the mt as diligently as possible. i'm already using it everyday and now that im not getting headaches anymore i'm massaging it in better. i'm really hoping (despite my best efforts not to) i will have a noticeable difference in length by the time my fall semester starts. it will have been a month and a half by then. 

question: if you work out all the time, do you think it would be best to apply mt before or after? i've been applying it before because i felt like the sweat would help it absorb vs applying it on top of the sweat afterward. but on wash days i apply it after i wash because i think itd be a waste to apply it and then go wash it out.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Update! Kvvet is out of stock!


----------



## gorgeoushair

JustKiya said:


> Anything that going on with me that's going on with you is a good thing in my book!!!  all over N&W's hair again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm - well. I don't know about it, really.
> 1) The fact that there are SO many more ingredients seems to indicate to me that the 'active' ingredients in OCT/MT are severely watered down in the Aphogee.
> 2) Mega-Tek is _*not*_ all that expensive - I'm still working on my FIRST bottle from March - and Aphogee, if I remember correctly, ain't all that cheap.
> 3) The company that manufactures MT/OCT suggests and almost 'encourages' us to use it the way we are. I haven't seen any such reassurance from Aphogee.......
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> If it works for ladies, and they would rather use the Aphogee, more power to them. I'm sticking with my MT unless I see some growth pictures indicating at least 1.5-2 inches a month.


 
Aphogee is $4.00-$7.00, Mega-tek is $25.00 and then some.  That sounds cheaper to me.
Maybe the aphogee manufacturers don't suggest to use daily b/c it's not marketed as a growth product.  It is marketed as a reconstructor.  On the other hand, MT, is a growth product and with most growth products you use daily or every other day for maximum results, correct?

You say you're still working on your first bottleerplexed.  I think that's good for you but most have finished their first and second bottle............


----------



## trinidarkie1

Has any one purchased from Neeps.com ? Their price is $21.96 but I see a shipping fee of $9.54 for my zip code


----------



## gorgeoushair

Shimmie said:


> Aphogee is just too strong to use more often than once a week. I've used it a few times, and I see no comparision of Aphogee to the Eqyess products (OCT/Mega Tek).
> 
> I'd much prefer *and *I have excellent results using OCT, Mega Tek and Garlic to strenthen, thicken and lengthen my hair.
> 
> Whew.... I sound like a TV commercial...


 

Are you talking about the 2 min reconstructor or the hardcore one?


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> Aphogee is $4.00-$7.00, Mega-tek is $25.00 and then some.  That sounds cheaper to me.
> Maybe the aphogee manufacturers don't suggest to use daily b/c it's not marketed as a growth product.  It is marketed as a reconstructor.  On the other hand, MT, is a growth product and with most growth products you use daily or every other day for maximum results, correct?
> 
> You say you're still working on your first bottleerplexed.  I think that's good for you but most have finished their first and second bottle............



It looks like the 2 min Reconstructer only comes in 8 ounces, so say 8-14 bucks for the same size, plus, as noted before, the Aphogee is 'watered down' compared to the MT. And that's assuming that we are talking about the 2min Recon, and not the Damaged hair treatment, which comes in 4 oz bottles, so the equivalent would be 16-28 dollars...... 

ETA: Okay, we are talking the 2 min Recon - so 8-14 bucks - and considering all the 'extra' ingredients the Aphogee has.... meh...

 I don't know how people are using it so fast - and I've got a BIG head.  Maybe they are using it as a treatment as well, and not just on their scalp? I even had to throw out 2 ounces because I was meddling with a mix and messed it up - I really dunno.  

Ah well, MT is working for _*me*_. If others want to try the Aphogee, more power to them. 

Personally, I don't think it'll work, but I've been known to be wrong.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Wow!. LOL. I hope they dont raise their prices. 


trinidarkie1 said:


> Update! Kvvet is out of stock!


----------



## gorgeoushair

JustKiya said:


> It looks like the 2 min Reconstructer only comes in 8 ounces, so say 8-14 bucks for the same size, plus, as noted before, the Aphogee is 'watered down' compared to the MT. And that's assuming that we are talking about the 2min Recon, and not the Damaged hair treatment, which comes in 4 oz bottles, so the equivalent would be 16-28 dollars......
> 
> ETA: Okay, we are talking the 2 min Recon - so 8-14 bucks - and considering all the 'extra' ingredients the Aphogee has.... meh...
> 
> I don't know how people are using it so fast - and I've got a BIG head.  Maybe they are using it as a treatment as well, and not just on their scalp? I even had to throw out 2 ounces because I was meddling with a mix and messed it up - I really dunno.
> 
> Ah well, MT is working for _*me*_. If others want to try the Aphogee, more power to them.
> 
> Personally, I don't think it'll work, but I've been known to be wrong.


 

Actually The Aphogee is available in the 16 oz.  I not too long started using the MT as a DC treatment and it is giving me the same results as the MT.  I know Aphogee is thinner than MT(b/c it has more ingredients).  I love the fact that MT is thicker but I'm not sure I'm having the same results as errrybody else(You,LD, Shimmie,etc) but I'm trying very hard to be patient.

On a second note *Girl, I got a big head too


----------



## tapioca_pudding

nodisrespect said:


> question: if you work out all the time, do you think it would be best to apply mt before or after? i've been applying it before because i felt like the sweat would help it absorb vs applying it on top of the sweat afterward. but on wash days i apply it after i wash because i think itd be a waste to apply it and then go wash it out.


I apply before working out for the same reason you mentioned above.


----------



## trinidarkie1

eroberson said:


> Wow!. LOL. I hope they dont raise their prices.


 

I called customer service at www.neeps.com. The guy said there were no codes that could be used. I have googled and I haven't been able to find one, NOT ONE! 

THey have the lowest price so far, but with shipping it still looks like $31.00


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> Actually The Aphogee is available in the 16 oz.  I not too long started using the MT as a DC treatment and it is giving me the same results as the MT.  I know Aphogee is thinner than MT(b/c it has more ingredients).  I love the fact that MT is thicker but I'm not sure I'm having the same results as errrybody else(You,LD, Shimmie,etc) but I'm trying very hard to be patient.
> 
> On a second note *Girl, I got a big head too



You have to give it time. The original challenge was for 90 days, because that seemed to be the amount of time that was needed to really see a major change. I think that because so many ladies are seeing growth in the first few weeks, we've lost sight of that - it MIGHT take a while. Give it three months before you give up on it.  

*lol* Okay, now you got me curious. 

So, I did a comparison....


OCT: *Deionized Water*, *Stearalkonium Chloride*, Glyceryl Stearate, *Cetearyl Alcohol*, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Hydrolyzed Keratin*, *Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin*, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance

Aphogee: *water*, glycerin, *stearalkonium chloride*, cetyl alcohol, mineral oil, *cetearyl alcohol*, *hydrolized keratin*, hydrolyzed vegtable protein, trimethysloxyamodimethicone, maurita flexuosa fruit oil, avocado oil, wheat germ oil, Linoleamidoprpyl PG-Dimonium Chloride Phospate, Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans, *Panthenol, Vit E,* Collagen Amino Acids, squalane, Phytantriol, Petroleum, Polysorbate60, Amodimethicone, Centrimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-10, Tideceth12, C11-15 Pareth-7, C12-16 Pareth-9m Arachidonic Acid, Linolenic Acid, Linoleic Acid, Stearyl Alcohol, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Citric Acid, Frangrance, Disodium EDTA, *DMDM Hydration*, Benzyl Alcohol, Benzyl Benzote

The ingredients that match up are: 

Deionized Water: Filler
Stearalkonium Chloride:Antistatic ingredient used in hair-care products to control flyaways and aid in helping a brush or comb get through hair
Cetearyl Alcohol: Emulsifier
Hydrolyzed Keratin: Protein
Panthenol:  Also called vitamin B5,  there is a small amount of research showing that it can be effective for hydration and wound healing 
Tocopheryl Acetate: Vitamin E 
DM DM Hydantoin: Preservative
Frangrance: Smell 

The stuff the Aphogee is missing is: 

Glyceryl Stearate: Emollient
PEG-40 Castor Oil: Castor Oil 
Cetrimonium Chloride: an anti-static agent
Methlparaben: Preservative (assume Aphogee has a different kind)
Propylparaben: Preservative (assume Aphogee has a different kind)
Tetrasodium EDTA: Preservative (assume Aphogee has a different kind)

I'm so not going through all of the EXTRA stuff that Aphogee has. 

:scratchch 

Overall, it's not too bad - esp. since we don't know what's triggering the growth. 

It'll be an interesting experiment, for those that try it out.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Ladies,

Hey Ladies,
I co-washed yesterday for the first time to add moisture to my hair while using MT. It feels so soft i love it. I just want to know...what are the benefits of cowashing besides soft hair.




tt8 said:


> *I'm doing both. I do the treatment rinse on wash days 1xweek.*


 
Question TT8,
Do you do the treatment rinse after shampooing your hair. I am curious to see if i will get faster results if i incorporate in addition to applying on the scald every day.


----------



## JustKiya

JustKiya said:


> *I'm so not going through all of the EXTRA stuff that Aphogee has.*
> 
> :scratchch
> 
> Overall, it's not too bad - esp. since we don't know what's triggering the growth.
> 
> It'll be an interesting experiment, for those that try it out.



Heck that might make it work better!  We'll see how it goes....


----------



## tt8

I apply MT daily to my scalp but on wash days I use the OCT system. On these days, I first wash with my Remedée shampoo (stops shedding), followed by the OCT poo. I apply the OCT third all over my scalp and ends and proceed to shower, shave, wash my face, whatever takes 5 minutes or so. I rinse out the OCT then prepare to DC. After I wash out my DC, I finish with the creme rinse. Viola, done. HTH


eroberson said:


> Question TT8,
> Do you do the treatment rinse after shampooing your hair. I am curious to see if i will get faster results if i incorporate in addition to applying on the scald every day.


----------



## JustKiya

Your June 18'th shot is after your trim, eh tt8?  Girl, you cut off all of your growth! 
Did you go blunt?


----------



## trinidarkie1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mega-Tek-Cell-R...9334685QQihZ002QQcategoryZ90862QQcmdZViewItem

$23.10 Flat Shipping Fee $8.50


----------



## lilsparkle825

trinidarkie1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mega-Tek-Cell-R...9334685QQihZ002QQcategoryZ90862QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> $23.10 Flat Shipping Fee $8.50


LOL this just made me realize kvvet is out of stock. bet they are like WTF


----------



## lilsparkle825

nodisrespect said:


> thanks for the comments guys. i will try my best to stay with the mt as diligently as possible. i'm already using it everyday and now that im not getting headaches anymore i'm massaging it in better. i'm really hoping (despite my best efforts not to) i will have a noticeable difference in length by the time my fall semester starts. it will have been a month and a half by then.


good luck to ya! i began on the 14th and i cant see my scalp anymore between my twists, especially in the back. i will take pics when i find a ruler. here's to back to school success...lol


----------



## trinidarkie1

www.bigdweb.com

Item: $24.95 flat $5 Handling fee.


----------



## malibu4590

trinidarkie1 said:


> Has any one purchased from Neeps.com ? Their price is $21.96 but I see a shipping fee of $9.54 for my zip code



Yeah I placed an order on Monday for two bottles of MT. With $10 and some change shipping and $3 and some change tax, it cost me $58 dollars  . I was tempted to drive up to Wilkes-Barre myself and pick it up but I figured that drive from Philly and back would cost me more than $10 in gas.

On the bright side, it shipped Wednesday and I received it Thursday.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Okay, this is my last post! 
I found a Retailer in my area, about 30 minutes away. They have it for $25.95. They're open from 9 to 1 tomorrow. If I can only convince the DH..


----------



## Luvableboo

trinidarkie1 said:


> Update! Kvvet is out of stock!



Oh my!!! Thank the Lord I stocked up bigtime....  They are even out of the Gallon size... Ladies you don't play...


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Thanks. I think i will try the cream rinse after i wash out my DC and hope for the best. LOL.



tt8 said:


> I apply MT daily to my scalp but on wash days I use the OCT system. On these days, I first wash with my Remedée shampoo (stops shedding), followed by the OCT poo. I apply the OCT third all over my scalp and ends and proceed to shower, shave, wash my face, whatever takes 5 minutes or so. I rinse out the OCT then prepare to DC. After I wash out my DC, I finish with the creme rinse. Viola, done. HTH


----------



## Shimmie

shorthairdiva09 said:


> whats in your garlic mix?
> i am thinking of doing jojoba oil, coconut oil and garlic powder along with a cheapie conditioner and deep conditoning like that.


That sounds good.  However, coconut oil and garlic do not smell good together (at least not for me ).  Yet coconut oil is EXCELLENT for hair growth and conditioning.  Try it and see how you like the combination 'scent wise'.  

Your regime sounds great.  I think I may even try it.  I never thought of using a condtioner with my garlic oil.  I like that idea.  

Right now I use just the garlic powder mixed with Castor oil to make a loose paste and then I apply it, gently rub my scalp, cover with a plastic cap for at least an hour.  Wash it out, use conditioner and then air dry my hair.  

Thanks for sharing your recipe though, cause pretty lady you're onto something great with yours.


----------



## Shimmie

sweetgal said:


> Awww your soo sweet, yes I was upset, really upset. Thanks for your prayers-I really appreciate it and I do believe that God cares about our issues big and small.
> 
> The company said that they cant ship via post office for me either.
> 
> I have both products now, so I hope I'm able to compare both MT and ovation. Hopefully I get good results with MT and I dont have to order again. $50.00 in shipping cost is just not worth it!
> 
> Thanks for your prayers though. i love you ladies
> 
> Seriously, I dont even know if i have growth because i'm wearing cornrows-
> 
> does anyone know if conrows can slip? If they havent slipped and this is all growth that using the ovation system has worked very well for me! But I dont want to say until I take the cornrows out...


You're so welcome sweetgal.  We're in this together. 

I don't have cornrows, but many of the ladies who do have them have shared that their braids have become loose a lot sooner than before using Mega Tek.  That's how they knew their hair had grown under the braids.


----------



## Shimmie

Bublin said:


> Shimmie - thanks for this. One more question. Are you applying the mix to dry hair like a pre-poo and then shampooing?


I sure do, Bublin   I just take my hair down (I wear a semi twisted bun) and apply the garlic/oil mixture to my hair dry.  And it works wonderful.  

Even when I conditioner wash or use the Alter Ego Garlic Creme, I apply it to dry hair.   

I only apply the Mega Tek / OCT to wet or damp hair.   Thank God I only apply the garlic just once a week or every two weeks.  It's work but it *IS *worth it, because I no longer shed.


----------



## Shimmie

gorgeoushair said:


> Are you talking about the 2 min reconstructor or the hardcore one?


The packet where you use the 'sticky' one first, rinse and then use the packet of the creme conditioner.  

Now that was a lot of help wasn't it?    I hope this answer helped you even a little.  When I've used it, I used the individual packets from Sally's.   I don't like it.   It's too hard and sticky for me.  

Sorry for any confusion with my answer.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> Has any one purchased from Neeps.com ? Their price is $21.96 but I see a shipping fee of $9.54 for my zip code


 
The best place and price is Hopes Braids.  Shipping is ONLY $4.  

I fixed the link :blush3:   I am so sorry everyone.  I have too much Horse Product in my head.  The site is *HOPES *Braids *not* Horse Braids.  :blush3:    

Please forgive me.

Here's the page with the Eqyss products.  Their Mega Tek is only $23 plus ONLY $4 shipping.   I love  it.   

Our precious member 'sweetgal' shared this site.  I couldn't appreciate her more.  But leave it to me to mess up the name.      Lawd how mercy...


----------



## Shimmie

eroberson said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> I co-washed yesterday for the first time to add moisture to my hair while using MT. It feels so soft i love it. I just want to know...what are the benefits of cowashing besides soft hair.


 
Hi Angel... 

For me, the extra benefit of conditioner washing is the moisture held in the hair.  Shampoo, dries the hair, so 'I' co-wash instead. 

I'm open for the other reasons, so ladies please share...


----------



## JustKiya

eroberson said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> I co-washed yesterday for the first time to add moisture to my hair while using MT. It feels so soft i love it. I just want to know...what are the benefits of cowashing besides soft hair.



I cowash because my hair doesn't like/need shampoo - it's far too stripping. And it's cheaper - I don't have to buy yet ANOTHER product.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Question, Ladies, any natural 4 a/b's notice more shrinkage after time with MT? I know my hair is "longer" & thicker but it is now shrinking so much more than before. Because of my thinned sides & temple, the front area of my hair is & looks super short. It's kinda cute & I don't mind it so much, but I have noticed this change in the last few days. I did change my mix to only JBCO 1 oz to 3-4 oz of MT. Don't know if that's a factor.

Just curious.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Shimmie said:


> The best place and price is Horse Braids. Shipping is ONLY $4.


 
Yuh sure?  I went on there and it was one of those sites with sites and sites and sites.


----------



## jrae

rhapsdyblu said:


> Question, Ladies, any natural 4 a/b's notice more shrinkage after time with MT? I know my hair is "longer" & thicker but it is now shrinking so much more than before. Because of my thinned sides & temple, the front area of my hair is & looks super short. It's kinda cute & I don't mind it so much, but I have noticed this change in the last few days. I did change my mix to only JBCO 1 oz to 3-4 oz of MT. Don't know if that's a factor.
> 
> Just curious.



Rhapsdyblu, I'm not even natural but I've noticed that I have some serious shrinkage.  I am six or seven weeks post and it looks like I've lost all my progress.  I know that anything I do to flatten out my roots while show my progress again.  Never had shrinkage like this prior to using OCT.


----------



## napgurl

Shimmie said:


> WHAT?????   $25 for shipping and an additional $25 for the release of the product???.  Oh this is unbelievable!   I'm so sorry that you paid so much just for this product.
> 
> I'm asking the Lord to 'redeem' the price for you in more ways than you can ever imagine.  In hair health and growth, in your health physically, in your love life, in your home and family and in your finances.   In Jesus's name....... Amen and Amen.
> 
> I'm serious about my prayers, I don't mess around.  When I see precious people such as yourself who have been 'ripped' off, then 'JUSTICE' must prevail.   God cares about us totally, even with the 'little things'.   Because the bigger picture here is all about 'you'...His precious child.
> 
> Blessings to you sweetgal.
> 
> I wish blessings for everyone here reading this and in this hair journey as well and for God's blessings to 'redeem' their finances and entire lives too.
> 
> This Economy is a mess and we should not have to pay the price of it any further.    Enough all ready...
> 
> Okay.....I'm not preaching any further; the Blessings of God have been set forth and sealed on all of our behalf.
> 
> Just say amen.


 
I'm in agreement with you.  What a nice prayer.  Amen.


----------



## napgurl

Just checking in after 4 days of MT.  I'm conistent so far, but I must make a garlic mix and work on keeping my hair moisturized.  I have super thick hair and combing was a challenge last night.  I can feel the thickness increasing.  So far so good with daily cw my hair is maintaining its moisture.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## sydwrites

trinidarkie1 said:


> Yuh sure?  I went on there and it was one of those sites with sites and sites and sites.


 
Try _*Hopes*_braids.com


----------



## leona2025

Ok ladies you can beat me up. I have only used my Mega Tekk about 6 times since I got it last month. I gotta big head and a lot of hair. My arms be tired trying to do all that parting.Anyway I also know I wasn't about to be on it as far as the DCing. Now I'm ready. I went to the BSS and they have Queen Helen's Garlic Shampoo, but not the conditioner. Will that work as well for the shedding and also I will start to take the garlic pills. I tried to stick it out the first few times and let the shedding be but it was scaring me look at this is this normal to shed all at once? I do mix my Mega Tekk with Vitamin E oil and Castor Oil. Updated pic below. Is it growing? I got a good inch of new growth hiding.


----------



## genesis132

LADIES! LADIES! LADIES!

YOU HAVE SOLD OUT THE MEGA TEK AT HOPESBRAIDS.

So..some of you know i've been thinking about buying the megatek cell and rotate it with my beloved OCT.

Well...tonight I ordered from the HOPESBRAIDS.COM (THE $4 SHIPPING GOT ME) and I put in the wrong shipping address and submitted my order.

I sent an email directly to them and I just got off the phone with the owner (bobby) I assume.

She said "I'm just curious, within the last 2 weeks I have gotten 15 orders for this stuff, where did you hear about this product?".....

She was soooo friendly and returned my call within 30 minutes of me sending that email.
Well, the bad news is....she's reordering A-N-O-T-H-E-R case and mines wont be shipped until NEXT Friday. 
But it's all good....cause I got my OCT.

just thought I'd share...


----------



## lilsparkle825

genesis132 said:


> LADIES! LADIES! LADIES!
> 
> YOU HAVE SOLD OUT THE MEGA TEK AT HOPESBRAIDS.
> 
> So..some of you know i've been thinking about buying the megatek cell and rotate it with my beloved OCT.
> 
> Well...tonight I ordered from the HOPESBRAIDS.COM (THE $4 SHIPPING GOT ME) and I put in the wrong shipping address and submitted my order.
> 
> I sent an email directly to them and I just got off the phone with the owner (bobby) I assume.
> 
> She said "I'm just curious, within the last 2 weeks I have gotten 15 orders for this stuff, where did you hear about this product?".....
> 
> She was soooo friendly and returned my call within 30 minutes of me sending that email.
> Well, the bad news is....she's reordering A-N-O-T-H-E-R case and mines wont be shipped until NEXT Friday.
> But it's all good....cause I got my OCT.
> 
> just thought I'd share...


solidifies my idea that SOMEONE should think about cutting us a deal if we order exclusively through them...or something like that. its selling out like hotcakes at all these sites.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> Yuh sure?  I went on there and it was one of those sites with sites and sites and sites.


trini, I'm  so sorry :blush3:   I have too many horses on my brain. 

The site is called "Hopes Braids"  not Horse Braids.   

I made the correction in my original post on this.   Here it is again. 

Here's the page with all of the Eqyss Products on it. 

http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/

Their Mega Tek is only $23 and only $4 shipping.  No additional fees.

   For you, trini


----------



## Shimmie

genesis132 said:


> LADIES! LADIES! LADIES!
> 
> YOU HAVE SOLD OUT THE MEGA TEK AT HOPESBRAIDS.
> 
> So..some of you know i've been thinking about buying the megatek cell and rotate it with my beloved OCT.
> 
> Well...tonight I ordered from the HOPESBRAIDS.COM (THE $4 SHIPPING GOT ME) and I put in the wrong shipping address and submitted my order.
> 
> I sent an email directly to them and I just got off the phone with the owner (bobby) I assume.
> 
> She said "I'm just curious, within the last 2 weeks I have gotten 15 orders for this stuff, where did you hear about this product?".....
> 
> She was soooo friendly and returned my call within 30 minutes of me sending that email.
> Well, the bad news is....she's reordering A-N-O-T-H-E-R case and mines wont be shipped until NEXT Friday.
> But it's all good....cause I got my OCT.
> 
> just thought I'd share...


My bad.... I 'ran' with this info on this site; I been broadcasting all about it.


----------



## january noir

leona2025 said:


> Ok ladies you can beat me up. I have only used my Mega Tekk about 6 times since I got it last month. I gotta big head and a lot of hair. My arms be tired trying to do all that parting.Anyway I also know I wasn't about to be on it as far as the DCing. Now I'm ready. I went to the BSS and they have Queen Helen's Garlic Shampoo, but not the conditioner. Will that work as well for the shedding and also I will start to take the garlic pills. I tried to stick it out the first few times and let the shedding be but it was scaring me look at this is this normal to shed all at once? I do mix my Mega Tekk with Vitamin E oil and Castor Oil. Updated pic below. Is it growing? I got a good inch of new growth hiding.


 
For the amount of hair you have that is not a lot of shedding.  Looks normal to me.


----------



## leona2025

january noir said:


> For the amount of hair you have that is not a lot of shedding. Looks normal to me.


 
Thanks for the response. You know I didn't even consider the fact that I have more hair than I use to have, lol. When I see hair coming out I get scared. I'm glad that it's a normal amount. Thanks for the reassurance. Maybe I don't need the garlic suppliments.


----------



## RegaLady

About how  many times do you all apply it on the scalp during the day?


----------



## JustKiya

redliz81 said:


> About how  many times do you all apply it on the scalp during the day?



I only apply once a day. Someone is applying twice a day, but I can't remember who....



january noir said:


> For the amount of hair you have that is not a lot of shedding.  Looks normal to me.



 I agree - your hair is LONG, girl - one shed hair at this length will look like four shed hairs from a shorter length. I've been SHOCKED lately by how long a single shed hair is......


----------



## january noir

leona2025 said:


> Thanks for the response. You know I didn't even consider the fact that I have more hair than I use to have, lol. When I see hair coming out I get scared. I'm glad that it's a normal amount. Thanks for the reassurance. *Maybe I don't need the garlic suppliments*.


 
I don't think you need garlic supplements because of shedding. 
Your shedding is normal.  I wouldn't worry if I were you.


----------



## Shimmie

mscolwhite said:


> I'm in agreement with you.  What a nice prayer.  Amen.


  Blessings upon blessings for you.  

**H*H*H**  Happy Healthy Hair


----------



## trinidarkie1

Ah well! Just when I thought I wouldn't have to drive and pick up a bottle tomorrow. I'm not too upset about it. Sadly hopesbraids is SOLD OUT! lol.

The only thing I lapsed on is ordering my Nutrine Garlic Shampoo and Conditioner.
iBeautyof Newyork has it for ONLY$3.99, they do not have the deep conditioner and I refuse to purchase it from Amazon and pay $8 for shipping. 

I tried to convince Neeps to offer a discount, I was explaining to the guy that a lot of ppl will buy this if they made it worth our while, but they didn't take the bait. Ah well!

Off to Kirby's Tack Shop tomorrow to get my MT :crossfingers:


----------



## gorgeoushair

Shimmie said:


> The packet where you use the 'sticky' one first, rinse and then use the packet of the creme conditioner.
> 
> Now that was a lot of help wasn't it?  I hope this answer helped you even a little. When I've used it, I used the individual packets from Sally's. I don't like it.  It's too hard and sticky for me.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion with my answer.


 
Okay, you're talking about the hardcore one.  Girl I wouldn't put that on my scalp everyday  We're talking about the 2 min reconstructor


----------



## MrsQueeny

Oh and here is a pic taken a few weeks ago. 



I am getting my hair pressed and trimmed next week so I will have another pic for yall then. Q


----------



## Platinum

Queeny20 said:


> Oh and here is a pic taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting my hair pressed and trimmed next week so I will have another pic for yall then. Q


 

Wow, Queeny! You're hair is growing so fast! Keep up the good work! ((Reaching for my bottle of Mega Tek now )


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Yes, *COOKIE*, sit under the dryer, for at least 30min....I actually use/ have used my garlic oil as a leave-in...don't get bougie on me,  I REALLY needed the shedding to stop!!!   I was like molting, even!*

*Listen, listen.... I camouflage with a mixture of conditioner and moisturizer...i throw on a baggie and call it a night...in the morning, I add more conditioner, a lil S-Curl and slip my hair into a bun...no one is the wiser...or at least they ain't bold enough to tell a sista, "Yo, chic, you smell like Spaghetti!"  And baby,I'm an innercity School Teacher, and those kids do NOT mince words!!!  But my dear sweet hubbie, would tell me, he wouldn't let me go out like that....TRUST.* 

*I just thought I'd share my most intimate secret because it just may help someone in need of an end to SERIOUS shedding, like me.....*




*C00KIE* said:


> Good looking out! Yesterday when I made it home I decided to add a little garlic powder w/ my Megatek and a little bit of castor oil.. Results.. looks like it is working. This weekend I will try the garlic head w/ evoo, do u recommend I sit under the dry w/ this and if you do for how long??? Thank you for sharing.. Jah knows Im trying to save some money


----------



## chelliwatson4574

Okay, I wash and use the OCT system once a week. I wear straight hair for my interviews. The thickness is definitely improving, however, are people DCing after OCT or Megatek. I will sleep overnight in the OCT conditioner the night before I go to the hairdresser. He washes it out and styles as usual. I wonder if I should not sleep with the OCT, instead of sleeping in the OCT cond, use the OCT cond for about an hour, wash it out, then DC and go to sleep. Any thoughts?


----------



## jamaicalovely

nodisrespect said:


> i dont think mega tek is working as quickly for me as it has been everyone else. i have been using it for a little over 2 weeks and i definitely dont have an inch... or even a half... at least i dont think so because im not even 100% sure how an inch of ng looks. i need to find a ruler so i can know for sure, but i dont even know if my waves are ng at all or just reversion.
> 
> im leery of getting excited about ng because no matter how much it looks like i have a lot of ng when i straighten i hardly ever see any real difference... i think i better just apply this for the cosmetic benefits (my hair feels better) but not get my hopes up for a lot of length. boo.



You know....I felt the same way after I started using it.   Then one day out the blue, I noticed that certain sections of my hair grew .5 inch.    So, be patient.   Find reference points for different sections of your hair (i.e. bang, nape, side, etc.) then measure and record length.    Next check those same reference points in 2 week intervals. For example, I used my nape and discovered that my hair .5 inch in 2 weeks.  Pics are several pages above.  However, if I would have only based my progress on my bang I would say my hair grew .25 or not at all.   Check Sallys for a measure comb.

Also, it could be that  your hair maybe thickening up in some areas before gaining length.  


BTW - how often are you using MT, you may have to increase frequency.

HTH


----------



## trinidarkie1

GOod morning Good morning! Another beautiful MT day!
So much to do today!


----------



## january noir

trinidarkie1 said:


> GOod morning Good morning! Another beautiful MT day!
> So much to do today!


 
Did you get your MegaTek Trini?


----------



## twnz&1mo

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie to this site and wanted to join the challenge.  I'm on HT and saw Caribgirls progress pics and had to jump on the band wagon.  Though I love to read, this post has lots of pages, so I think I'll ask simple basic questions.  Are some of you leaving it on for more than a couple of ours, maybe even days then wash it out?  Are you using it straight from the bottle or mixing it and with what.  I think that's all for now.  Thanks.


----------



## twnz&1mo

Queeny20 said:


> Oh and here is a pic taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting my hair pressed and trimmed next week so I will have another pic for yall then. Q


 

Hi Queen I would love to know where I can get that shirt, it's too cute.


----------



## Platinum

Well, I'm pleased to announce that I have a mini fro in my nape area!  (I remember Once upon a time, that was considered a bad thing) I'm so happy that my nape is growing but I have mad shrinkage . Hopefully it will be long enough to braid soon.

Welcome twnz&1mo!


----------



## JustKiya

chelliwatson4574 said:


> Okay, I wash and use the OCT system once a week. I wear straight hair for my interviews. The thickness is definitely improving, however, are people DCing after OCT or Megatek. I will sleep overnight in the OCT conditioner the night before I go to the hairdresser. He washes it out and styles as usual. I wonder if I should not sleep with the OCT, instead of sleeping in the OCT cond, use the OCT cond for about an hour, wash it out, then DC and go to sleep. Any thoughts?


You're sleeping overnight in the Cream Rinse? I think that counts as a DC, personally. 
If you are sleeping overnight in the OCT itself, though, I would definitely think that you need a DC after a powerful protein treatment like OCT is - OCT ladies, is that an accurate assessment? 





twnz&1mo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a newbie to this site and wanted to join the challenge.  I'm on HT and saw Caribgirls progress pics and had to jump on the band wagon.  Though I love to read, this post has lots of pages, so I think I'll ask simple basic questions.  Are some of you leaving it on for more than a couple of ours, maybe even days then wash it out?  Are you using it straight from the bottle or mixing it and with what.  I think that's all for now.  Thanks.



Welcome Twnz!!!! I know it's a lot of pages, but - well, I'll let you in on a secret. The best way to learn how to grow your hair - while avoiding setbacks - is to take the time to read the pages - all of them. I know it's long, and I know it's - well, long  - but it's INFINITELY worth it. 

I'd also suggest that you check out the 'search' sticky at the top of the forum - it'll give you the secrets to digging out the pearls of knowledge LHCF represents.....


----------



## twnz&1mo

Thanks JustKiya for the welcome, I see you repin Philly me too 
I ordered my MT 2 days ago and received it today from easypet, I guess being in PA has it's perks for somethins.


----------



## nodisrespect

jamaicalovely said:


> You know....I felt the same way after I started using it.   Then one day out the blue, I noticed that certain sections of my hair grew .5 inch.    So, be patient.   Find reference points for different sections of your hair (i.e. bang, nape, side, etc.) then measure and record length.    Next check those same reference points in 2 week intervals. For example, I used my nape and discovered that my hair .5 inch in 2 weeks.  Pics are several pages above.  However, if I would have only based my progress on my bang I would say my hair grew .25 or not at all.   Check Sallys for a measure comb.
> 
> Also, it could be that  your hair maybe thickening up in some areas before gaining length.
> 
> 
> BTW - how often are you using MT, you may have to increase frequency.
> 
> HTH



i already use it everyday


----------



## sweetgal

tt8 said:


> No, I am having better results with the MT. I was saying the pattern in which I noticed the growth and when it came in. The amount was not the same. I am not sure of how much growth I received cause I didn't measure. I went by my pix. I do however compare where I have gotten to either my striped scarf in my siggy or this Vicky racer back bra that I love. (I compare how far I got/get past the point it crosses at the back, still just eye spotted; no ruler). No worries, you're welcome. That's what we are all here for


 

Thank you for responding-This is very interesting, You think MT gives you better results...hmmm, well I hope so, it would be better on my pocket.  I have both the ovation and the Mega Tek Cell rebuilder.  I will be giving an update regading my growth when my cornrows are out!  Or maybe once I relax since my hair has a very strange/almost non existing curl pattern, new growth in not always easy to detect.

 I dont feel confident saying I have extra growth until I can see all of my hair out of the briad.  I Hope I get some results though, Something deep down tells me that I have finally found my products


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> Thanks JustKiya for the welcome, I see you repin Philly me too
> I ordered my MT 2 days ago and received it today from easypet, I guess being in PA has it's perks for somethins.



*lol* Girl, how'd you know I was reppin' Philly? *checks profile*  

ETA: Ahhh - Nappydelphia?  Yeah, I grew up in Philly - I'm a Down South girl, now...  

That is fast, esp. considering the issues people have been having with them!


----------



## sweetgal

Shimmie said:


> You're so welcome sweetgal. We're in this together.
> 
> I don't have cornrows, but many of the ladies who do have them have shared that their braids have become loose a lot sooner than before using Mega Tek. That's how they knew their hair had grown under the braids.


 

You are soo sweet Shimmie!  Your hair looks so nice and soft.  

My cornrows feel looser but I'm afraid to say it's growth.  I will keep you all posted.  I will even take pictures at some point to show the progress...lol.


For the ladies, who tried to order from Hopebraids, I'm sorry he was sold out. Perhaps alot of people ordered lately.  I sent him an email to inform him that I recently posted his website link again ( I say again because it was posted a while ago) on this internet forum. This way he can expect the orders.  This way he can have more products on hand.  I get the feeling that he is not very well know, and was not expecting the increase in orders

Again this man sent me a hand written note thanking me for ordering...he responded to all my emails, he is just soo nice and sincere.


----------



## long2short2_?

Has anybody relaxed since using these products? If so, how long did you wait or would recommend somebody wait? I don't want to wait too long and miss out on a whole week of growth.


----------



## nomoweavesfome

genesis132 said:


> LADIES! LADIES! LADIES!
> 
> YOU HAVE SOLD OUT THE MEGA TEK AT HOPESBRAIDS.
> 
> So..some of you know i've been thinking about buying the megatek cell and rotate it with my beloved OCT.
> 
> Well...tonight I ordered from the HOPESBRAIDS.COM (THE $4 SHIPPING GOT ME) and I put in the wrong shipping address and submitted my order.
> 
> I sent an email directly to them and I just got off the phone with the owner (bobby) I assume.
> 
> *She said "I'm just curious, within the last 2 weeks I have gotten 15 orders for this stuff, where did you hear about this product?".....*
> 
> She was soooo friendly and returned my call within 30 minutes of me sending that email.
> Well, the bad news is....she's reordering A-N-O-T-H-E-R case and mines wont be shipped until NEXT Friday.
> But it's all good....cause I got my OCT.
> 
> just thought I'd share...


 
so did you tell her from your cousin Niko?


----------



## MrsQueeny

twnz&1mo said:


> Hi Queen I would love to know where I can get that shirt, it's too cute.



Hey girlie. Welcome to the board and the challenge. I got it from the OP of this thread dontspeakdefeat. Just shoot her a pm and she will give you info on how to get one. Q


----------



## sweetgal

Ladies, 

I dont know if my hair is shedding cause i'm in cornrows.I have been taking the kyolic garlic supplement for 3 weeks just in case. 

I really want to get into the garlic thing to curb my shedding if there is any, and may possibly add this to my regeim once I'm back to dealing with my own hair.

Can someone tell me as simple as possible, what products your using, and the brand. I'm getting confused. erplexed


----------



## trinidarkie1

Okay ladies, I am back *phew* It's been a long day.
I successfully picked up my treadmill, However, due to me getting lost and having to get this thing in the house. I missed kirby's and did not get my MT.
Although I would have like it today, I am okay with picking up during the week and waiting for my order of Nutrine Garlic products, JBCO and such things to arrive. 

So until then, I will continue to just fuss and read about your progress.

If any one in the Philly/Jersey area is willing and available, I want to take my progress pics today, HOWEVER, my homie is sick and bailed, so I don't have a good way of doing it myself. So any volunteers?


----------



## metro_qt

OKAY everyone! i'm pretty excited.
I'm posting progress pics of my hair.(i wanted to post in the MT progress thread, but i can't find it yet.)

I took a picture of my hair last sunday.
An hour ago, i took another pic of my hair, just for interest's sake.
Yes! Progess in 6 DAYS!!!

Notice where my fingers fall on my brastrap in the first pic, compared to where my fingers fall in the second pic.


----------



## MissNina

Okay, okay ladies I couldn't take it anymore!  I've had this bottle of MT sitting in my bathroom  cabinet for about a month and NEVER used it b/c I was so freaked out by the possible shedding erplexed . . .but I started using it two nights ago. I don't wanna take garlic supplements b/c the whole "blood thinning" thing kinda freaks me out a little bit and I'm just weird about taking internal stuff to begin with. I'm hoping the oils I use and the Pantene DC mask will stop any shedding. If not, IDK what I'll try. 

IDK if my hair is shedding more b/c I always keep it bunned up or in a half wig. I take it down to apply my evoo/castor oil and then once again for the MT, but I only finger part it. It reminds me a lot of my Aphogee 2 min smell-wise and stuff (YES, I saw that post lol). 

Question: Does anyone continue their regular protein DCs or reconstructors (Aphogee 2 min, Lekair, etc.) while using? I did a little research and read that most stop and only do moisturizing DCs afterwards, but since MT is only going on my scalp I'm thinking it might be okay.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

I AM NERVOUS! PLEASE HELP!
My sister applied mega-tek (i asked her to do it) HEAVILY I MEAN *HEAVILY* she literally squeezed the bottle on the *MIDDLE PART* of my hair and my hair just (to me) doesn't look right. I usually leave mega-tek in my hair for two days, should i wait it out since i already mega-sagged in the hair for a while to break it down or should i do a deep conditioner later on and get it out/reapply? TIA

word to the wise, if you have a vindictive sister, please apply mega-tek yourself lol


also my hair is VERY greasy. feels nasty lol.


----------



## JustKiya

shorthairdiva09 said:


> I AM NERVOUS! PLEASE HELP!
> My sister applied mega-tek (i asked her to do it) HEAVILY I MEAN *HEAVILY* she literally squeezed the bottle on the *MIDDLE PART* of my hair and my hair just (to me) doesn't look right. I usually leave mega-tek in my hair for two days, should i wait it out since i already mega-sagged in the hair for a while to break it down or should i do a deep conditioner later on and get it out/reapply? TIA
> 
> word to the wise, if you have a vindictive sister, please apply mega-tek yourself lol
> 
> 
> also my hair is VERY greasy. feels nasty lol.



Ew. I'd wash it out, personally - I'd wash it ALL out, and then reapply, myself.



metro_qt said:


> OKAY everyone! i'm pretty excited.
> I'm posting progress pics of my hair.(i wanted to post in the MT progress thread, but i can't find it yet.)
> 
> I took a picture of my hair last sunday.
> An hour ago, i took another pic of my hair, just for interest's sake.
> Yes! Progess in 6 DAYS!!!
> 
> Notice where my fingers fall on my brastrap in the first pic, compared to where my fingers fall in the second pic.



FAB.U.LOUS.


----------



## twnz&1mo

Seriously ya'll really quick question.  I use EVOO in my DC and I usually cowash it out then do my regular routine.  I didn't do it this time, I just rinsed my hair and am letting it airdry.  Since MT has so much protein, and now that I'm MT'ing, and have put EVOO, Jojoba and castor oil in an applicator bottle with MT, do I still need to oil my scalp.  erplexed


----------



## girlyprincess23

long2short2_? said:


> Has anybody relaxed since using these products? If so, how long did you wait or would recommend somebody wait? I don't want to wait too long and miss out on a whole week of growth.


 

you know I didn't mean to but I used OCT at night then got a touch up the next day (i really meant to wait but wasn't paying attention) and my hair came out great!!, well the part I got touched up anyway


----------



## nodisrespect

my hair feels sooooooo good after a dc now. i used to think deep conditioning was a waste of time because my hair generally felt the same afterwards. now when my hair is wet its so soft i cant immediately tell when im touching my scalp from when im touching my roots.​


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> Seriously ya'll really quick question.  I use EVOO in my DC and I usually cowash it out then do my regular routine.  I didn't do it this time, I just rinsed my hair and am letting it airdry.  Since MT has so much protein, and now that I'm MT'ing, and have put EVOO, Jojoba and castor oil in an applicator bottle with MT, do I still need to oil my scalp.  erplexed



I don't know.  I'd say try it without oiling your scalp, and see what your scalp thinks......


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Queeny20 said:


> Oh and here is a pic taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting my hair pressed and trimmed next week so I will have another pic for yall then. Q



AMAZING, AMAZING, AMAZING!!!!!! :woohoo2:


----------



## caribgirl

twnz&1mo said:


> Seriously ya'll really quick question.  I use EVOO in my DC and I usually cowash it out then do my regular routine.  I didn't do it this time, I just rinsed my hair and am letting it airdry.  Since MT has so much protein, and now that I'm MT'ing, and have put EVOO, Jojoba and castor oil in an applicator bottle with MT, do I still need to oil my scalp.  erplexed



I'm so glad to see you here my HT sis!!! 

I personally don't seal my scalp- just seal my hair, esp my ends after I apply the MT to my scalp. I apply my NTM leave-in on my hair before applying MT to my scalp.


----------



## Shimmie

MissNina said:


> Okay, okay ladies I couldn't take it anymore!  I've had this bottle of MT sitting in my bathroom  cabinet for about a month and NEVER used it b/c I was so freaked out by the possible shedding erplexed . . .but I started using it two nights ago. I don't wanna take garlic supplements b/c the whole "blood thinning" thing kinda freaks me out a little bit and I'm just weird about taking internal stuff to begin with. I'm hoping the oils I use and the Pantene DC mask will stop any shedding. If not, IDK what I'll try.
> 
> IDK if my hair is shedding more b/c I always keep it bunned up or in a half wig. I take it down to apply my evoo/castor oil and then once again for the MT, but I only finger part it. It reminds me a lot of my Aphogee 2 min smell-wise and stuff (YES, I saw that post lol).
> 
> Question: Does anyone continue their regular protein DCs or reconstructors (Aphogee 2 min, Lekair, etc.) while using? I did a little research and read that most stop and only do moisturizing DCs afterwards, but since MT is only going on my scalp I'm thinking it might be okay.


It's okay, you don't have to take the Garlic tabs internally to halt the shedding.  The Garlic tabs are optional. 

Just mix some garlic with a little oil and oil your scalp, that's all.   

As for the other protein DC's .... No,    It's too much protein for your hair and scalp.   I learned the hard way.   Just use a NON protein DC.   Also I advise that you only use the Mega Tek 3 times a week.  Give yourself and your scalp some time to adjust to this new treatment.  If you've been using Protein DC's on a regular basis, then begin slow with the MT treatments.   Just oil your scalp first (your favorite oil) then apply the MT.  Let sit for at least an hour, rinse out and dry as usual.  

Happy Hair Growth angel


----------



## caribgirl

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry yours took so long to arrive.
> 
> I ordered Mega Tek from Horseloverz, last week and received it in 3 days (ordered last Sunday - received it last Wednesday).  I also used $10 off coupon that one of our members posted which they honored.
> 
> My hope is that eveyone here gets 'consistant' excellent service.
> 
> Sweetgal shared this site (Horse Braids) with us and I just order the Mega Tek Avacado Mist.  Their prices are so much lower as well.  She received excellent service from them.
> 
> Here's the link with the Mega Tek product line.
> 
> http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/
> 
> Blessings to you and much hair success.



Thanks Shimmie for posting this info!!!! You ladies are always on time!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

twnz&1mo said:


> Seriously ya'll really quick question.  I use EVOO in my DC and I usually cowash it out then do my regular routine.  I didn't do it this time, I just rinsed my hair and am letting it airdry.  Since MT has so much protein, and now that I'm MT'ing, and have put EVOO, Jojoba and castor oil in an applicator bottle with MT, do I still need to oil my scalp.  erplexed


Welcome   twnz&1mo, 

You have more than enough oil in your mix.   

Just keep your MT regime simple.  Your mix seems pretty good.  

Also, it's easier (I've discovered as of lately *the other night* -- through my personal trial and error ) to just oil my scalp then apply the OCT or the Mega Tek (I have both).  

Then I cover my head with plastic cap for at least an hour, rinse (with conditioner (any choice -- NON Protein) and air dry.

Happy Hair Growth Angel... .


----------



## Shimmie

ii





caribgirl said:


> Thanks Shimmie for posting this info!!!! You ladies are always on time!!!!


Caribgirl, I made a 'typo'   It should be Hopes Braids, not Horse Braids.  I fixed my several posts that had this Major typo    Too much Horse in this thread and in my head...

Blessings to you angel and happy hair blessings to you.


----------



## twnz&1mo

caribgirl said:


> I'm so glad to see you here my HT sis!!!
> 
> I personally don't seal my scalp- just seal my hair, esp my ends after I apply the MT to my scalp. I apply my NTM leave-in on my hair before applying MT to my scalp.


 
Oh I forgot to say hi back lady.  You were in reason for jumping on the band wagon.  I used just a little Jojoba oil on my scalp, just in case cause it was getting late and I needed to get my hair done if I'm going to go to church in the morning.  I used more castor oil to seal my ends since I'm doing a braidset.


----------



## caribgirl

Shimmie said:


> ii
> Caribgirl, I made a 'typo'   It should be Hopes Braids, not Horse Braids.  I fixed my several posts that had this Major typo    Too much Horse in this thread and in my head...
> 
> Blessings to you angel and happy hair blessings to you.



That's okay Shimmie!!!! I ran over to the site and ordered already !!!! I have no shame!!

Many blessings to you, sis!!!


----------



## twnz&1mo

Shimmie said:


> Welcome  twnz&1mo,
> 
> You have more than enough oil in your mix.
> 
> Just keep your MT regime simple. Your mix seems pretty good.
> 
> Also, it's easier (I've discovered as of lately *the other night* -- through my personal trial and error ) to just oil my scalp then apply the OCT or the Mega Tek (I have both).
> 
> Then I cover my head with plastic cap for at least an hour, rinse (with conditioner (any choice -- NON Protein) and air dry.
> 
> Happy Hair Growth Angel... .


 
Thanks for the welcome.  I feel the love already   
Also I want to cowash and I was a faithful VO5 girl, can you recommend a non-protein condish.


----------



## caribgirl

twnz&1mo said:


> Oh I forgot to say hi back lady.  You were in reason for jumping on the band wagon.  I used just a little Jojoba oil on my scalp, just in case cause it was getting late and I needed to get my hair done if I'm going to go to church in the morning.  I used more castor oil to seal my ends since I'm doing a braidset.



 You are so sweet and I can't wait for your 1 month updates!! Did you take starting pics?


----------



## twnz&1mo

caribgirl said:


> You are so sweet and I can't wait for your 1 month updates!! Did you take starting pics?


 
I don't have my official picture taker here, she's in TX with her donor 
I saw how you did yours with the mirror, and it looks like you have 2 so that you were able to take your pic.  How did you do it?  Also did Shimmie give you the coupon code for Hopes Braids.  Might as well order another bottle now.


----------



## Toy

I Know this is not the place to put this ? but i need help loading my picture because i want to join this challenge, i have been using Mt for a month now,Pls someone help me


----------



## twnz&1mo

Shimmie can I have the coupon code too please.


----------



## twnz&1mo

toy said:


> I Know this is not the place to put this ? but i need help loading my picture because i want to join this challenge, i have been using Mt for a month now,Pls someone help me


 
If you have your pictures saved on your computer there is an icon on this page, next to the little envelope (insert mail), that looks like a mountain top (insert image), and it should prompt you to browse your pictures to add it to your post.


----------



## caribgirl

toy said:


> I Know this is not the place to put this ? but i need help loading my picture because i want to join this challenge, i have been using Mt for a month now,Pls someone help me



Hey sweetie! Try this info that Dlewis shared with me when I first joined:

Shutterfly is a free uploading service (shutterfly.com).

Upload all your photos there first

then click on the photo and right click - copy properties

come into your thread and click on the picture icon (the one with the mountain on it) and paste your properties that you copied there.

and do that with each photo

that's it.


----------



## caribgirl

twnz&1mo said:


> *I don't have my official picture taker here, she's in TX with her donor *
> I saw how you did yours with the mirror, and it looks like you have 2 so that you were able to take your pic.  How did you do it?  Also did Shimmie give you the coupon code for Hopes Braids.  Might as well order another bottle now.



@ at the bolded.

I have my little rugrat, DS who is my photographer. He takes his job too seriously though. 
No, I didn't get a coupon for hopes Braids- just ordered it and the total- with shipping was only 27.00.  I don't want to run out,either. 

ETA: I believe the coupon was for horseloverz.com and not for HopesBraids.


----------



## twnz&1mo

I'm going to place my order with them, let's see how long it takes to get to Philly.  It's late so I guess I should count Sunday as my official order day.  You have a good night, I'm going call it a night


----------



## Shimmie

twnz&1mo said:


> I don't have my official picture taker here, she's in TX with her donor
> I saw how you did yours with the mirror, and it looks like you have 2 so that you were able to take your pic.  How did you do it?  Also did Shimmie give you the coupon code for Hopes Braids.  Might as well order another bottle now.





twnz&1mo said:


> Shimmie can I have the coupon code too please.


Hi Angels.  The coupon I used was for Horseloverz.com; It was posted by one of our members two weeks ago and it expired on (July 14).  Horseloverz also charges an additional $3 for orders under $50.    Not good. 

Hopes Braids does not have a coupon (yet) and is still more economical with both the price of the Mega Tek $23 and their shipping is only $4.  

I apologize for the confusion.  

I was responding to a post from another member whose order from Horseloverz took 2 weeks to arrive; yet my order from them only took 3 days; plus I had the coupon.   I ordered Sunday, July 13 and received my order Wednesday, July 16.


----------



## MissNina

Shimmie said:


> It's okay, you don't have to take the Garlic tabs internally to halt the shedding.  The Garlic tabs are optional.
> 
> Just mix some garlic with a little oil and oil your scalp, that's all.
> 
> As for the other protein DC's .... No,    It's too much protein for your hair and scalp.   I learned the hard way.   Just use a NON protein DC.   Also I advise that you only use the Mega Tek 3 times a week.  Give yourself and your scalp some time to adjust to this new treatment.  If you've been using Protein DC's on a regular basis, then begin slow with the MT treatments.   Just oil your scalp first (your favorite oil) then apply the MT.  Let sit for at least an hour, rinse out and dry as usual.
> 
> Happy Hair Growth angel



Awww, thanks so much for responding!  

Problem is I already did it  I thought about it really, really hard and decided to go ahead and try it. I kept Lekair on for like 3-5 minutes while I was in the shower. . .really wasn't counting. . .and now I'm sitting here with this Pantene R&N mask on. To be safe, from here on out I will just use moisturizing products. Hopefully since I've only used MT twice so far, it will be okay this time erplexed. If not, lesson learned! I'll try to correct it.

I usually don't even rinse out the MT though. Just oil (evoo/castor oil mix) like I'm greasing my scalp and then apply the MT. I will try the way you suggested next time. I'll probably space out usage like you've suggested. Thanks so much 

But I PROMISE I feel these little curly waves that were NOT there on Wednesday. . .it's weird.


----------



## Shimmie

twnz&1mo said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I feel the love already
> Also I want to cowash and I was a faithful VO5 girl, can you recommend a non-protein condish.


I will probably be contradicting myself here.....but my favorite is Organix Vanilla Silk conditioner.  I also use the Coconut Scented one.  They have the silk amino but I love these and they work wonders.  I also love   ORS deep conditioning creme (in the yellow packet).  

Once again a contradiction about the proteins, but I use these frequently and my hair loves them.   And they don't cost very much.  These are just two of my current favorites....today.   

I actually have baskets of so many different conditioners.... Yes, I'm a PJ for sure, and I'm trying to use up my stash.  I have the perfect excuse for frequent conditioner washes.

Sweet Sleep Everyone   Your cares will keep; God has them in the very heart of His.  He has taken care of it all...all of your cares.   Amen.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

It's about time for me to re-up on megatek because I don't want to run out. Anyway, where have people been ordering from lately that has it in stock?


----------



## SouthernStunner

ok so I got a couple of questions please.
1.  since mega tek has protein in it should I use my VO5 as a pre-poo or a condition was or should I use something else?  I have Nioxin conditioner but I am not too crazy about it.  What about Neutrogena Triple Moisture or humcto

2.  I have done some research and many have said to do a protein treatment a week before and a week after a perm but using Mega Tek would be too much wouldn't it? Or should I still do them?

TIA I just dont want what little hair I have to fall out.


----------



## graceunderfire

Good New/ Bad News

My hair grew.  I  am going to have to stop using MT for a week or so.  I am having scalp issues.  I have an appointment next week. 

 On the bright side, I am amazed that my hair has responded in this way.


----------



## Lexib

graceunderfire said:


> Good New/ Bad News
> 
> My hair grew. *I am going to have to stop using MT for a week or so. I am having scalp issues*. I have an appointment next week.


 
Umm, what type of "scalp issues" are you having Grace?  Did it just start w/ the MT?  Curious b/c I just started using it thursday.


----------



## Lexib

sunshinebeautiful said:


> It's about time for me to re-up on megatek because I don't want to run out. Anyway, where have people been ordering from lately that has it in stock?


 

I just ordered from Stagecoachwest last Monday (my first bottle!) and got my order on Thursday. .


----------



## twnz&1mo

Ok ladies I've been searching the web for protein free conditioners and I see a few have soy milk protein (VO5) and others have hydrolyzed wheat protein (Tresemme).  Now are all proteins bad since I'm MT'ing or are certain ones ok.


----------



## Aggie

karlap said:


> ok so I got a couple of questions please.
> 1. since mega tek has protein in it should I use my VO5 as a pre-poo or a condition was or should I use something else? I have Nioxin conditioner but I am not too crazy about it. What about Neutrogena Triple Moisture or humcto
> 
> 2. I have done some research and many have said to do a protein treatment a week before and a week after a perm but using Mega Tek would be too much wouldn't it? Or should I still do them?
> 
> TIA I just dont want what little hair I have to fall out.


 
I still use a *mild* protein for reconstruction purposes before and after a relaxer karlap. The Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor is  great or the creme of nature conditioning reconstructor or even AtOne reconstructor should work fine.


----------



## Aggie

twnz&1mo said:


> Ok ladies I've been searching the web for protein free conditioners and I see a few have *soy milk protein* (VO5) and others have *hydrolyzed wheat protein* (Tresemme). Now are all proteins bad since I'm MT'ing or are certain ones ok.


 
These proteins are very mild proteins and I still use conditioners containing them. Many of us are adding another mild moisturizing protein called silk amino acids to our mix as well. You want to definitely stay away from keratin proteins.


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> Ok ladies I've been searching the web for protein free conditioners and I see a few have soy milk protein (VO5) and others have hydrolyzed wheat protein (Tresemme).  Now are all proteins bad since I'm MT'ing or are certain ones ok.



It's funny - I don't even consider those proteins, esp. since they are usually in a 'moisturizing' type conditioner. 

Keratins and collagens, you really need to watch out for. Soy Milk & Wheat & Silk are all 'light' proteins, and I think they are perfectly compatible with MT use....


----------



## gorgeoushair

Aggie said:


> I still use a *mild* protein for reconstruction purposes before and after a relaxer karlap. The Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor is great or the creme of nature conditioning reconstructor or even AtOne reconstructor should work fine.


 

I thought AtOne wasn't really a reconstructor b/c it didn't contain any protein.


----------



## Shimmie

MissNina said:


> Awww, thanks so much for responding!
> 
> Problem is I already did it  I thought about it really, really hard and decided to go ahead and try it. I kept Lekair on for like 3-5 minutes while I was in the shower. . .really wasn't counting. . .and now I'm sitting here with this Pantene R&N mask on. To be safe, from here on out I will just use moisturizing products. Hopefully since I've only used MT twice so far, it will be okay this time erplexed. If not, lesson learned! I'll try to correct it.
> 
> I usually don't even rinse out the MT though. Just oil (evoo/castor oil mix) like I'm greasing my scalp and then apply the MT. I will try the way you suggested next time. I'll probably space out usage like you've suggested. Thanks so much
> 
> * But I PROMISE I feel these little curly waves that were NOT there on Wednesday. . .it's weird*.


I always advise everyone to start slow, for we use so many products and jump on so many bandwagons, that it can be risky business.   

But..... :wow: It looks like you're doing excellent with this new product transition. I'm hapy for you and wish you continued success.  And Lonnnnnnnngggggggg, Lonnnnnngggggg  Healthy Hair. 

Blessings to you angel.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> These proteins are very mild proteins and I still use conditioners containing them. Many of us are adding another mild moisturizing protein called silk amino acids to our mix as well. You want to definitely stay away from keratin proteins.





JustKiya said:


> It's funny - I don't even consider those proteins, esp. since they are usually in a 'moisturizing' type conditioner.
> 
> Keratins and collagens, you really need to watch out for. Soy Milk & Wheat & Silk are all 'light' proteins, and I think they are perfectly compatible with MT use....





Aggie said:


> I still use a *mild* protein for reconstruction purposes before and after a relaxer karlap. The Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor is  great or the creme of nature conditioning reconstructor or even AtOne reconstructor should work fine.



I'm so thankful for the two of you.  Thank you for taking care of this question.  I'm not too schooled on advising those with relaxers.  

I can't help but thank God for the two of you who always come to the rescue for everyone of us here.  

Now I know why the Organix conditioner works so well for me as one of my conditioner washes * I have a lot of conditioners on hand *...the protein is mild...very mild.


----------



## twnz&1mo

Thanks Aggie and JustKiya ya'll should have seen me in Walgreen's, picking up a bottle, putting it down; picking up a bottle, putting it down.  I know people were like, what in the blue blazes is she looking for.  Then I also remember something about -cones, lawd this is alot, but  well worth it.  Thanks again!


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> Thanks Aggie and JustKiya ya'll should have seen me in Walgreen's, picking up a bottle, putting it down; picking up a bottle, putting it down.  I know people were like, what in the blue blazes is she looking for.  Then I also remember something about -cones, lawd this is alot, but  well worth it.  Thanks again!



Girl, don't even feel bad!!! I'll be in the BSS for 45 minutes or _*more*_, reading labels. I know they think I'm trying to scope them out or something, but  I really think my hair is worth it, ya know? 

You're just starting out - soon, it'll be almost second nature!!


----------



## ayoung

Checkin' in....still on MT, buuutttt....

I don't seem to be getting the same results that I did with OCT
I'm doing everything the same...but the growth is not there.

I used OCT 5 weeks and got and inch---i'm going onto week 3 with MT -so maybe I'm jumping the gun....but it doesn't seem like it.

I'm mad too, lb/c MT is sooo much cheaper and tons of folks have gotten good results with it. I know, diff. products for diff heads--but darn it!

But...guess I'll reserve my final decision until the 5 week mark......

*Anyone else experience one products is better for them than the other????*


----------



## twnz&1mo

Also I think I over did it with oiling my scalp with jojoba, then I moisturized my hair with Hydratherma along with the MT.  I will cut out oiling my scalp since I put 1/2 oz of the following (castor, jojoba, and EVOO).  I'm looking too slick.  ok my 8 month old is trying to get the smileys


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Oh gosh. Don't scare me... I didn't really measure but I think I noticed pretty decent results with OCT and now I'm using MT (began early this month). I guess we'll have to wait and see, huh? 



ayoung said:


> Checkin' in....still on MT, buuutttt....
> 
> I don't seem to be getting the same results that I did with OCT
> I'm doing everything the same...but the growth is not there.
> 
> I used OCT 5 weeks and got and inch---i'm going onto week 3 with MT -so maybe I'm jumping the gun....but it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> I'm mad too, lb/c MT is sooo much cheaper and tons of folks have gotten good results with it. I know, diff. products for diff heads--but darn it!
> 
> But...guess I'll reserve my final decision until the 5 week mark......
> 
> *Anyone else experience one products is better for them than the other????*


----------



## jamaicalovely

ayoung said:


> Checkin' in....still on MT, buuutttt....
> 
> I don't seem to be getting the same results that I did with OCT
> I'm doing everything the same...but the growth is not there.
> 
> I used OCT 5 weeks and got and inch---i'm going onto week 3 with MT -so maybe I'm jumping the gun....but it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> I'm mad too, lb/c MT is sooo much cheaper and tons of folks have gotten good results with it. I know, diff. products for diff heads--but darn it!
> 
> But...guess I'll reserve my final decision until the 5 week mark......
> 
> *Anyone else experience one products is better for them than the other????*




I mentioned this above...there is something about MT in that it's dormant for a minute then all of a sudden your hair grows out the kazoo in days.   Give it more time.  You may not think it's growing.   Trust me it is!  It's probably making your hair thick first so it can do its thanng.




twnz&1mo said:


> Also I think I over did it with oiling my scalp with jojoba, then *I moisturized my hair with Hydratherma* along with the MT. I will cut out oiling my scalp since I put 1/2 oz of the following (castor, jojoba, and EVOO). I'm looking too slick.  ok my 8 month old is trying to get the smileys



Me too!  I use the daily growth lotion and it makes my hair so soft.


----------



## Aggie

gorgeoushair said:


> I thought AtOne wasn't really a reconstructor b/c it didn't contain any protein.


 
Actually I most humbly disagree as the AtOne Reconstructor is probably one of the mildest reconstructors known because the protein is derived from botanical plants such as as calendula, white nettle, cornflower, etc, via extracts. It has a wonderful balance of protein and moisture in it, ie, it moisturizes and reconstructs all at the same time. It reminds me of the aloe vera plant  which is a hardcore protein (aloe barbedensis I think it's called) but many people don't know that it is a hardcore protein. Now the Rastafarians down here in the Bahamas use it raw on their dread locks because if it's strengthening abilities from the protein contained in it.


----------



## graceunderfire

Lexib said:


> Umm, what type of "scalp issues" are you having Grace?  Did it just start w/ the MT?  Curious b/c I just started using it thursday.



I have eczema and REALLY sensitive skin.  That's why I am probably having a reaction to the MT.  I still plan on using it.  I am just taking a hiatus for a week until I see my Dr.  

Scalp issues aren't new for me.  That's why I don't plan on stopping permanently.

My hair grew, so that's the bright side.


----------



## ayoung

Good to hear....that is actually what kinda happened with the OCT. *sigh* I guess i'm just anxious after having such great results the first go round I know my pocket will be happy if MT ends up working.....
Ok---i'll be checking in Sep 1 with the rest of u guys!




jamaicalovely said:


> I mentioned this above...there is something about MT in that it's dormant for a minute then all of a sudden your hair grows out the kazoo in days.   Give it more time.  You may not think it's growing.   Trust me it is!  It's probably making your hair thick first so it can do its thanng.


----------



## Gemini350z

I started Mega-Tek about a week ago.  Cant wait to see the results I will check in September 1st as well.  Good luck and thanks for this discovery!


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> I'm so thankful for the two of you. Thank you for taking care of this question. I'm not too schooled on advising those with relaxers.
> 
> I can't help but thank God for the two of you who always come to the rescue for everyone of us here.
> 
> Now I know why the Organix conditioner works so well for me as one of my conditioner washes * I have a lot of conditioners on hand *...the protein is mild...very mild.


 
Awww precious, thank you so much.


----------



## Aggie

twnz&1mo said:


> Thanks Aggie and JustKiya ya'll should have seen me in Walgreen's, picking up a bottle, putting it down; picking up a bottle, putting it down. I know people were like, what in the blue blazes is she looking for. Then I also remember something about -cones, lawd this is alot, but well worth it. Thanks again!


 
You're quite welcomed honey. I,  like JK, read labels and ingredients for a long time in the BSS. Half the time the print of the ingredients are so fine, it's the main reason it takes me a while too.


----------



## MonPetite

Can this be used as a leave-in?


----------



## JustKiya

littlegoldlamb said:


> Can this be used as a leave-in?



On your scalp, yes. On your hair, no.


----------



## Aggie

I posted in the DC challenge that as of tonight, I'll be off in Canada for 2 weeks on vacation and will be thinking about you ladies while I'm gone. I will try to find some internet access and try to check in at least once before I get back home. Take care ladies until I get back, okay?


----------



## MonPetite

JustKiya said:


> On your scalp, yes. On your hair, no.


 
You sure? Because a certain little lamb has been using it like one with great results.


----------



## JustKiya

littlegoldlamb said:


> You sure? Because a certain little lamb has been using it like one with great results.



Really? Interesting. If it works for you then, I guess you can!


----------



## MonPetite

JustKiya said:


> Really? Interesting. If it works for you then, I guess you can!


 

What's this "you" business? If it works for HER then I guess SHE can.


----------



## Solitude

JustKiya said:


> Girl, don't even feel bad!!! I'll be in the BSS for 45 minutes or _*more*_, reading labels. I know they think I'm trying to scope them out or something, but  I really think my hair is worth it, ya know?
> 
> You're just starting out - soon, it'll be almost second nature!!



OMG, this week I went into the BSS and spent _forever _reading labels each day. One of the employees was watching me hard.  All I bought was a scarf one day and round brush the next day so that they wouldn't think that I was stealing!


----------



## Lexib

graceunderfire said:


> I have eczema and REALLY sensitive skin. That's why I am probably having a reaction to the MT. I still plan on using it. I am just taking a hiatus for a week until I see my Dr.
> 
> Scalp issues aren't new for me. That's why I don't plan on stopping permanently.
> 
> My hair grew, so that's the bright side.


 

Oh, sorry to hear that hun.  Best of luck w/ your doctor''s appointment. And by all means, CONGRATS on your progress


----------



## nodisrespect

ugh i have bad news... i'm going to the salon on tuesday... im pretty much being forced to and theres no way out of it without creating a huge deal, which is not worth doing... 

i just had a relaxer a couple weeks ago so i guess i'll just be getting it straightened...

my hair is so uneven that i know any decent stylist is going to  want to cut it... which i do not want to do right now... or know what i can even get done to it so itll look nice, i guess curls... idk... i may end up getting it cut after all

 *sigh*


----------



## trinidarkie1

what's wrong? Were you trying to avoid using heat?


----------



## nodisrespect

trinidarkie1 said:


> what's wrong? Were you trying to avoid using heat?



well yeah. my initial concern was that i know a stylist will want to cut my hair and i dont want to cut it right now, even though i know it needs to be cut. but also, im working out pretty much every day and its going to sweat out and revert and look like crap again within two or three days... its just going to be a huge waste of time, and damage. unfortunately, as much as id like to, it cannot be avoided. maybe i will just be fat and gross for a week for the sake of a stupid hairdo. ugh.


----------



## song_of_serenity

nodisrespect said:


> well yeah. my initial concern was that i know a stylist will want to cut my hair and i dont want to cut it right now, even though i know it needs to be cut. but also, im working out pretty much every day and its going to sweat out and revert and look like crap again within two or three days... its just going to be a huge waste of time, and damage. unfortunately, as much as id like to, it cannot be avoided. maybe i will just be fat and gross for a week for the sake of a stupid hairdo. ugh.


If it needs to be cut because of health, please cut! However, if the ends are fine, don't cut (unless you want to) Find a style that can hide the unevenness and not damage your hair.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## lilsparkle825

ok...so first things first I am on my phone browsing LHCF (dont say a word!!!) but I had to post this update. I put in kinky twists the weekend of the 12th of july, began mt on the 14th (every other night) and took out my kinky twists today cause ugh...i felt so gross with my scalp not showing anymore and all. I was just gonna measure and redo some but I said screw it...now my scalp and hair are singing cause I am airdrying under the ceiling fan. ahhhhhhhback to my point...when I was taking them out I noticed a little breakage but nothing too too bad...if I redo them maybe I will use a protein condish first. my shedding seemed real normal, I took a pic and will post in my fotki tomorrow. I took a ruler and grabbed my sister so she could verify and got to measuring. I did 7 different ones to allow for slipping of the twists and the fact that some of you mentioned 'growth spurts'...but no matter where all my measurements ranged from 1/2in to 7/8in. here are the numbers: 7/8in, 9/16in, 3/4in, 1/2in, 5/8in, 5/8in, 3/4in. I tried to take pics showing where my hair hit on the ruler but my camera sucks. all I could get were a few showing the diff between how long my hair was in certain spots (i haven't straightened since before my bc but I might this week to get a new length pic). there is this really great one of the front, where my bangs hit right between my eyes 2 weeks ago and now they pass the end of my nose, and actually touch my top lip in some places. again sorry for the lack of pics but I will be back tomorrow!


----------



## SouthernStunner

Well you guys I guess it wasn't meant for me to do this Mega-Tek thing.  I ordered my bottle on 11 July and I don't have it as of today.  I know that this is sad but I have not left the house before 4pm in a week because I am afraid I will miss the post man.  It is now Monday 28 July 717pm and I dont have it.  I really want to cry cause I have not even had a chance to see if it would work for me.  I don't know whatelse to say so I guess I will wish all of you happy hair growing ladies.


OH and if the post man comes I am going to give him a really dirty look then probably hug him but for now I give up.


----------



## nomoweavesfome

karlap said:


> Well you guys I guess it wasn't meant for me to do this Mega-Tek thing. I ordered my bottle on 11 July and I don't have it as of today. I know that this is sad but I have not left the house before 4pm in a week because I am afraid I will miss the post man. It is now Monday 28 July 717pm and I dont have it. I really want to cry cause I have not even had a chance to see if it would work for me. I don't know whatelse to say so I guess I will wish all of you happy hair growing ladies.
> 
> 
> OH and if the post man comes I am going to give him a really dirty look then probably hug him but for now I give up.


girl, - I waited 3 1/2 weeks for mine.  Only used it a week.  Now that I relaxed, I can really track the growth.  I felt the same as you.  You'll be fine once you get it.  I was all mad, like don't they know I'm on a plan???????


----------



## Ganjababy

Same thing happened to me. I used  OCT and after about 4 weeks of use I started to get 1" growth per month (so after the 1st month I started getting 1" per month from 2nd month onwards, my usual growth is less than 1/2"/month). I then switched to MT and used for a 4-6 weeks and did not get any growth spurt at all (maybe I would have seen progress if I waited another 4 weeks?). I am back on OCT now (did not like MT) but dont think I will be getting  1" a month because I have been slacking off and applying 2-4 times per week instead of every day as I initially did.



ayoung said:


> Checkin' in....still on MT, buuutttt....
> 
> I don't seem to be getting the same results that I did with OCT
> I'm doing everything the same...but the growth is not there.
> 
> I used OCT 5 weeks and got and inch---i'm going onto week 3 with MT -so maybe I'm jumping the gun....but it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> I'm mad too, lb/c MT is sooo much cheaper and tons of folks have gotten good results with it. I know, diff. products for diff heads--but darn it!
> 
> But...guess I'll reserve my final decision until the 5 week mark......
> 
> *Anyone else experience one products is better for them than the other????*


----------



## graceunderfire

karlap said:


> Well you guys I guess it wasn't meant for me to do this Mega-Tek thing.  I ordered my bottle on 11 July and I don't have it as of today.  I know that this is sad but I have not left the house before 4pm in a week because I am afraid I will miss the post man.  It is now Monday 28 July 717pm and I dont have it.  I really want to cry cause I have not even had a chance to see if it would work for me.  I don't know whatelse to say so I guess I will wish all of you happy hair growing ladies.
> 
> OH and if the post man comes I am going to give him a really dirty look then probably hug him but for now I give up.



Ohh, man, that sucks.  Have you called the company and asked them what's going on?


----------



## napgurl

nomoweavesfome said:


> girl, - I waited 3 1/2 weeks for mine. Only used it a week. Now that I relaxed, I can really track the growth. I felt the same as you. You'll be fine once you get it. I was all mad, like don't they know I'm on a plan???????


 
I was in your shoes a week ago.  I bet it will come today.


----------



## sweetgal

evsbaby said:


> Same thing happened to me. I used OCT and after about 4 weeks of use I started to get 1" growth per month (so after the 1st month I started getting 1" per month from 2nd month onwards, my usual growth is less than 1/2"/month). I then switched to MT and used for a 4-6 weeks and did not get any growth spurt at all (maybe I would have seen progress if I waited another 4 weeks?). I am back on OCT now (did not like MT) but dont think I will be getting 1" a month because I have been slacking off and applying 2-4 times per week instead of every day as I initially did.


 

Oh dear-this is not good news!  Me afriad.  I think I have gotten growth from ovation, I used for about 3.5 weeks while in cornrows. (I'm hesistant to say anything, but it reallys seems I got some growth.  i recently started using mega tek and have been using it for half a week.  I knew it was a bad idea to use two things at once,  (if it works you wont know which one) 

I still have alot of ovation left.  i think I will mis some and use it every other day if need be!


----------



## Kutie85

Darn this hair forum and my product junkie urges! Couldn't stay away cause this thread is always at the top of the new posts.Then ya'll have pics up too.  I was doing good and saving my little money. Well I ordered today! I got the megatex from hopes braids.  I'm so excited, little worried about the shedding though I already shed like a small animal.


----------



## SouthernStunner

graceunderfire said:


> Ohh, man, that sucks. Have you called the company and asked them what's going on?


 

Yeah I called easpet store and they said that they had had some problems getting it from the warehouse that took 2 weeks and they said they shipped it a week ago but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## trinidarkie1

It would have been nice for them to give you an email update or something. Geez. 



karlap said:


> Yeah I called easpet store and they said that they had had some problems getting it from the warehouse that took 2 weeks and they said they shipped it a week ago but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## genesis132

*~*OBSERVATION LADIES*~*

Okay, I'm at home sick today from work , and I thought I'd redo a few of my braids. I take one braid out. Now, I'm using OCT and am a little concerned about it changing my texture and have noticed that my newgrowth seems a bit straighter than nappy. Well, I spritz my newgrowth with water to see how it responds...(i want to make sure it curls back up and is not permanently straightened)

Well, well, well....it did curl back up,,but my naps are not as curly, but more relaxed and defined...Yipee!!

I had applied a Just For Me Texture Softner in early June to loosen my natural hair...from what I see from using this OCT I may not have to ever apply the J4Me again...because my newgrowth is coming in more loose..

I hope this makes sense to you all...


----------



## trinidarkie1

Hey ladies, I tried to take pics of my hair last night to show the new growth, but it just wasn't working. 
I'm thinking of relaxing before I start using my MT so I can check the new growth better.

Has anyone done this?

I am officially 15 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## cocoaluv

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hey ladies, I tried to take pics of my hair last night to show the new growth, but it just wasn't working.
> I'm thinking of relaxing before I start using my MT so I can check the new growth better.
> 
> Has anyone done this?
> 
> I am officially 15 weeks post relaxer.


 
Yup I did just that. I used mega-tek for about a week then I got a relaxer and took pictures so that next time when I do relax I can see if MT made a difference.


----------



## trinidarkie1

cocoaluv said:


> Yup I did just that. I used mega-tek for about a week then I got a relaxer and took pictures so that next time when I do relax I can see if MT made a difference.


 
What relaxer do you use? 
I've used ORS Olive Oil and another Olive oil product, but the ORS REplenishing Conditioner leaves an awful residue in my hair.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cocoaluv

trinidarkie1 said:


> What relaxer do you use?
> I've used ORS Olive Oil and another Olive oil product, but the ORS REplenishing Conditioner leaves an awful residue in my hair.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
I use Gentle Treatment-Regular relaxer.


Are you using the ORS replenishing conditioner as a deep conditioner and then washing it out and it still leaves a residue? IDK what to tell you but I know that since it leaves a residue I wouldnt use it on my hair anymore.


----------



## trinidarkie1

cocoaluv said:


> I use Gentle Treatment-Regular relaxer.
> 
> 
> Are you using the ORS replenishing conditioner as a deep conditioner and then washing it out and it still leaves a residue? IDK what to tell you but I know that since it leaves a residue I wouldnt use it on my hair anymore.


 
Gentle Treatment *hmmn* I'll have to google that.
My hair has been over processed for a while, so I decided I would take a break to let it catch itself, so I've been doing a lot of DC and Cowashing during my stretch. 
I cowash almost daily.

The ORS as a deep conditioner. After washing out, it leaves a residue and makes my hair feel stretchy and I'm afraid to manipulate it. I've always loved it, but it hasn't loved me.

The last Relaxer I used was some kinda African something and after using that, my hair felt SO good. Needless to say that feeling did not last. 

I'd love to continue using something moisture filled, so that my hair isn't suffering.


----------



## JustKiya

littlegoldlamb said:


> What's this "you" business? If it works for HER then I guess SHE can.



  My bad, my bad - you're the only little lamb I know!!  

If it works for the head that's using it, it works - end of story, ya know  What benefits is 'the little lamb' seeing from using it that way?  



lilsparkle825 said:


> ok...so first things first I am on my phone browsing LHCF (dont say a word!!!) but I had to post this update. I put in kinky twists the weekend of the 12th of july, began mt on the 14th (every other night) and took out my kinky twists today cause ugh...i felt so gross with my scalp not showing anymore and all. I was just gonna measure and redo some but I said screw it...now my scalp and hair are singing cause I am airdrying under the ceiling fan. ahhhhhhhback to my point...when I was taking them out I noticed a little breakage but nothing too too bad...if I redo them maybe I will use a protein condish first. my shedding seemed real normal, I took a pic and will post in my fotki tomorrow. I took a ruler and grabbed my sister so she could verify and got to measuring. I did 7 different ones to allow for slipping of the twists and the fact that some of you mentioned 'growth spurts'...but no matter where all my measurements ranged from 1/2in to 7/8in. here are the numbers: 7/8in, 9/16in, 3/4in, 1/2in, 5/8in, 5/8in, 3/4in. I tried to take pics showing where my hair hit on the ruler but my camera sucks. all I could get were a few showing the diff between how long my hair was in certain spots (i haven't straightened since before my bc but I might this week to get a new length pic). there is this really great one of the front, where my bangs hit right between my eyes 2 weeks ago and now they pass the end of my nose, and actually touch my top lip in some places. again sorry for the lack of pics but I will be back tomorrow!



 That's so exciting!!! We need pics, girlfriend!!! 



karlap said:


> Well you guys I guess it wasn't meant for me to do this Mega-Tek thing.  I ordered my bottle on 11 July and I don't have it as of today.  I know that this is sad but I have not left the house before 4pm in a week because I am afraid I will miss the post man.  It is now Monday 28 July 717pm and I dont have it.  I really want to cry cause I have not even had a chance to see if it would work for me.  I don't know whatelse to say so I guess I will wish all of you happy hair growing ladies.
> 
> 
> OH and if the post man comes I am going to give him a really dirty look then probably hug him but for now I give up.



Give it time, give it time - eazypets is notorious for slow shipping -  you'll get your MT, and you'll see it work! 



genesis132 said:


> *~*OBSERVATION LADIES*~*
> 
> Okay, I'm at home sick today from work , and I thought I'd redo a few of my braids. I take one braid out. Now, I'm using OCT and am a little concerned about it changing my texture and have noticed that my newgrowth seems a bit straighter than nappy. Well, I spritz my newgrowth with water to see how it responds...(i want to make sure it curls back up and is not permanently straightened)
> 
> Well, well, well....it did curl back up,,but my naps are not as curly, but more relaxed and defined...Yipee!!
> 
> I had applied a Just For Me Texture Softner in early June to loosen my natural hair...from what I see from using this OCT I may not have to ever apply the J4Me again...because my newgrowth is coming in more loose..
> 
> I hope this makes sense to you all...



That would be most interesting, it would be! Hrm. 



trinidarkie1 said:


> Hey ladies, I tried to take pics of my hair last night to show the new growth, but it just wasn't working.
> I'm thinking of relaxing before I start using my MT so I can check the new growth better.
> 
> Has anyone done this?
> 
> I am officially 15 weeks post relaxer.



I think several folx have done that - even if they were using the MT before the relaxer, they took their starting pics on a fresh relaxer to best be able to see the growth gains.

I've got my hair in two strand twists, this week - bigger ones than normal, and just pulled up into a couple of bumpy buns. That'll make my application easier, since my hair is 'pre-parted'. I'll most likely keep these in for a couple of weeks, since I'll be out of town & etc.


----------



## trinidarkie1

JustKiya, girl you need some kinda medal or something for the info you provide in these threads. 

Okay, so I've made up my mind, I am going to relax, just trying to get the information I need.
My hair has been dull, dull, dull for the last few months and I want to put a rinse in it. Will a traditional rinse ruin my MT use or vice versa?

I know some ppl are doing the Henna thing, but I don't know where to find the real deal in my area and I can't afford to drive into PHilly just for that.


----------



## JustKiya

trinidarkie1 said:


> JustKiya, girl you need some kinda medal or something for the info you provide in these threads.
> 
> Okay, so I've made up my mind, I am going to relax, just trying to get the information I need.
> My hair has been dull, dull, dull for the last few months and I want to put a rinse in it. Will a traditional rinse ruin my MT use or vice versa?
> 
> I know some ppl are doing the Henna thing, but I don't know where to find the real deal in my area and I can't afford to drive into PHilly just for that.



*grins* I'm just paying it forward, that's all. 

I doubt it - I don't know off the top of my head if anyone has used a rinse while MT'ing, but I don't see how it would cause issues........ maybe someone else will speak up. 

Have you clarified recently? That might be causing some of your dullness. Try a cold water rinse, too.....  

You can always get your henna online -I like the henna Fromnaturewithlove.com has, a lot., I actually need to re-up, as I think I'm out.


----------



## Shimmie

karlap said:


> Well you guys I guess it wasn't meant for me to do this Mega-Tek thing. I ordered my bottle on 11 July and I don't have it as of today. I know that this is sad but I have not left the house before 4pm in a week because I am afraid I will miss the post man. It is now Monday 28 July 717pm and I dont have it. I really want to cry cause I have not even had a chance to see if it would work for me. I don't know whatelse to say so I guess I will wish all of you happy hair growing ladies.
> 
> 
> OH and if the post man comes I am going to give him a really dirty look then probably hug him but for now I give up.


You're in Guam ...... 

I hope you get it soon, angel.  Don't cry anymore.  You'll be using this product soon enough.  And for each day that you've been waiting, I'm praying an inch of new hair growth just for you to make up for lost time.

No more tears...okay?


----------



## Shimmie

2kute4u said:


> Darn this hair forum and my product junkie urges! Couldn't stay away cause this thread is always at the top of the new posts.Then ya'll have pics up too. I was doing good and saving my little money. Well I ordered today! I got the megatex from hopes braids. I'm so excited, little worried about the shedding though I already shed like a small animal.


Garlic, Garlic, Garlic to the rescue.  It really works!  Just mix a little garlic powder (*not* garlic salt ) with your favorite oil to make a loose paste.  apply to your hair and scalp; Cover with a plastic cap / Leave on for at least an hour.  Wash / Rinse / Condition / Rinse / Dry your as usual / Put hair into a protective style.  That's it.  It really stops / reduces the shedding completely.  

Enjoy using your Mega Tek and / or Ovation Hair Care system.  

I love these products


----------



## trinidarkie1

Kiya, 
I clarify once a week right now because I get a lot of build up in my hair. But even from before. The moisturizing shampoos don't seem to moisturize at all. 

Thanks for the link for the Henna, I will check it out.


----------



## JustKiya

trinidarkie1 said:


> Kiya,
> I clarify once a week right now because I get a lot of build up in my hair. But even from before. The moisturizing shampoos don't seem to moisturize at all.
> 
> Thanks for the link for the Henna, I will check it out.



Hrm. What do you clarify with? 

And when is the last time you've chelated?


----------



## trinidarkie1

JustKiya said:


> Hrm. What do you clarify with?
> 
> And when is the last time you've chelated?


 
I used ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo about two weeks ago this week.
For Clarifying I use Kiwi and lime Squeeze.


----------



## Miss Priss

JustKiya said:


> Hrm. What do you clarify with?
> 
> And when is the last time you've chelated?


 
What does it mean to chelate? I am slowly grasping the meaning of the different terms and acronyms that are floating around the boards. 

I feel kinda slow sometimeserplexed


----------



## trinidarkie1

Miss Priss, I googled the information.
To me it's like clarifying. Maybe JustKiya can give a more technical description.


----------



## Miss Priss

trinidarkie1 said:


> Miss Priss, I googled the information.
> To me it's like clarifying. Maybe JustKiya can give a more technical description.


 
Thanks trini, I used dictionary.com  but I still couldn't understand how if relates to hair.  I'm sure Kiya will come through.  She always does!!


----------



## trinidarkie1

MissPriss

Google search: Chelation Long Hair
REsult: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=221085&highlight=chelating


----------



## JustKiya

Miss Priss said:


> What does it mean to chelate? I am slowly grasping the meaning of the different terms and acronyms that are floating around the boards.
> 
> I feel kinda slow sometimeserplexed





trinidarkie1 said:


> Miss Priss, I googled the information.
> To me it's like clarifying. Maybe JustKiya can give a more technical description.



Clarifying and chelating are similar, in that they are both removing build-up from hair. 

The difference is that chelating removes mineral buildup (from hard water, nolye relaxers, swimming, etc), while clarifying only removes product buildup (silicones, oils, dirt, etc). 

Most clarifying products do not chelate, but most chelating products do clarify. 

HTH!


----------



## bravenewgirl87

*Hey, Is this just as good?
*


----------



## cocoaluv

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Hey, Is this just as good?*


 

OMG its in black and pink!!! My favorite colors. How much?????


----------



## JustKiya

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Hey, Is this just as good?
> *





cocoaluv said:


> OMG its in black and pink!!! My favorite colors. How much?????



 

I believe that's the pet version, and the price per ounce is insane (more expensive than OCT, actually) since it's only 2 ounces for like 12 bucks. 

I think a couple of people have tried it, and have seen results - it's just not worth it, monetarily, to me.


----------



## bravenewgirl87

JustKiya said:


> I believe that's the pet version, and the price per ounce is insane (more expensive than OCT, actually) since it's only 2 ounces for like 12 bucks.
> 
> I think a couple of people have tried it, and have seen results - it's just not worth it, monetarily, to me.



*Its only $10. But, I will take your word for it.*


----------



## trinidarkie1

JustKiya said:


> Clarifying and chelating are similar, in that they are both removing build-up from hair.
> 
> The difference is that chelating removes mineral buildup (from hard water, nolye relaxers, swimming, etc), while clarifying only removes product buildup (silicones, oils, dirt, etc).
> 
> Most clarifying products do not chelate, but most chelating products do clarify.
> 
> HTH!


 
Come on now, you sounded like you were gonna give me some advice, Don't let MissPriss distract you.


----------



## JustKiya

trinidarkie1 said:


> Come on now, you sounded like you were gonna give me some advice, Don't let MissPriss distract you.



 

Advice? Hrm? When? Where? I do lose my train of thought, sometimes.  

I've got no suggestions as far as products, if that's what you mean. I'm still trying to find something that chelates without SLS in it other than citric acid, (I'd LOVE to find a chelating conditioner!) because I don't chelate at this time, but I also don't live in an area with hard water, either.


----------



## TANESHIAW

Hey ladies, I'm new to the forum and I just ordered a 16oz bottle of Mega Tek from ebay!!

I'm a little confused about the mixture though. I was looking at the initial post and didn't know what some of the abrevations for products to use in the mixture. What should it be mixed with?? Should it always be washed out?  How often should you apply it??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JustKiya

TANESHIAW said:


> Hey ladies, I'm new to the forum and I just ordered a 16oz bottle of Mega Tek from ebay!!
> 
> I'm a little confused about the mixture though. I was looking at the initial post and didn't know what some of the abrevations for products to use in the mixture. What should it be mixed with?? Should it always be washed out?  How often should you apply it??
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hrm. It all depends, really. You have ladies who are mixing, and ladies who are using straight. You have ladies leaving it on for days, and ladies who are washing it out after an hour. You have ladies who apply it from twice a day, to once a week. 

I know that the two challenge threads are long, long, long, but I strongly suggest that you read them, as it will explain the history and logic of ladies making these different choices, and allow you to make the best choice for your hair and lifestyle. 

Good luck, and welcome!!


----------



## *C00KIE*

Aggie said:


> Actually I most humbly disagree as the AtOne Reconstructor is probably one of the mildest reconstructors known because the protein is derived from botanical plants such as as calendula, white nettle, cornflower, etc, via extracts. It has a wonderful balance of protein and moisture in it, ie, it moisturizes and reconstructs all at the same time. It reminds me of the aloe vera plant which is a hardcore protein (aloe barbedensis I think it's called) but many people don't know that it is a hardcore protein. *Now the Rastafarians down here in the Bahamas use it raw on their dread locks because if it's strengthening abilities from the protein contained in it.*





Ya see mi.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Yup. There's some thing else too, I will try to remember the name.


----------



## Miss Priss

trinidarkie1 said:


> MissPriss
> 
> Google search: Chelation Long Hair
> REsult: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=221085&highlight=chelating


 
Thank you trinidarkie, I checked out the thread.  That helps.


----------



## Miss Priss

JustKiya said:


> Clarifying and chelating are similar, in that they are both removing build-up from hair.
> 
> The difference is that chelating removes mineral buildup (from hard water, nolye relaxers, swimming, etc), while clarifying only removes product buildup (silicones, oils, dirt, etc).
> 
> Most clarifying products do not chelate, but most chelating products do clarify.
> 
> HTH!


 
THANK YOU Kiya for sharing your knowledge.  I feel a little bit smarter now!!


----------



## trinidarkie1

Hi Ladies! Kirby Brothers said they only have the 16oz size of MT but can order the gallon at no extra cost. 
For those who PMed, reply for the telephone number if you'd like to have it.


----------



## ayoung

Glad it is not just me going crazy! *sigh* I'll do what I have to do and if that means $60 to get me to APL---so be it!



evsbaby said:


> Same thing happened to me. I used  OCT and after about 4 weeks of use I started to get 1" growth per month (so after the 1st month I started getting 1" per month from 2nd month onwards, my usual growth is less than 1/2"/month). I then switched to MT and used for a 4-6 weeks and did not get any growth spurt at all (maybe I would have seen progress if I waited another 4 weeks?). I am back on OCT now (did not like MT) but dont think I will be getting  1" a month because I have been slacking off and applying 2-4 times per week instead of every day as I initially did.



Yeah girl---u might be going back to the OCT too....but u might wanna give the MT a fair chance 


sweetgal said:


> Oh dear-this is not good news!  Me afriad.  I think I have gotten growth from ovation, I used for about 3.5 weeks while in cornrows. (I'm hesistant to say anything, but it reallys seems I got some growth.  i recently started using mega tek and have been using it for half a week.  I knew it was a bad idea to use two things at once,  (if it works you wont know which one)
> 
> I still have alot of ovation left.  i think I will mis some and use it every other day if need be!


----------



## sweetgal

Ladies my sclap is sore, especially in certain areas.  I normally suffer from a sore tight scalp on occassion and only in the middle of my crown...But now it something new...sore almost like a relaxer burn!  Anyone else experiences this sensation?


----------



## trinidarkie1

Before I post in the vendors thread, I have to tell you guys. I went to the BSS to get my Etae caramel treatment. 
I've called there during the week asking if they carried certain products, okay so I know the man is asian and he may not understand what I am saying. So I spelt and repeated several times. He sounded like he didn't want to be bothered, but I figured, who wouldn't want more business.

So I ordered the Nutrine products from www.beautyofnewyork.com instead because He said they didn't have it.

Lo and Behold I roll up in the BSS and it's there. So I took it to him and explained that I'd called and I wanted these and would have bought them, but he said they didn't carry them. He refused to make eye contact with him and started grumbling and waving me off, 'Oh we get many calls, whatever!'

The sad thing about it is, it's the only BSS in a Black Suburban neighbourhood. So ppl are still going to go even if he acts like this on the regular. My gf who lives in the area said he was being so rude, and he's always like that. 

I just wasted $4 in shipping charges when I Could have gotten the product there. Geez!


----------



## Classic

Shimmie said:


> Garlic, Garlic, Garlic to the rescue. It really works! Just mix a little garlic powder (*not* garlic salt ) with your favorite oil to make a loose paste. apply to your hair and scalp; Cover with a plastic cap / Leave on for at least an hour. Wash / Rinse / Condition / Rinse / Dry your as usual / Put hair into a protective style. That's it. It really stops / reduces the shedding completely.
> 
> Enjoy using your Mega Tek and / or Ovation Hair Care system.
> 
> I love these products


 
What a great tip.  Ive used garlic shampoo but I need quicker results - especially when dealing with shedding.  Thanks


----------



## EMJazzy

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hi Ladies! Kirby Brothers said they only have the 16oz size of MT but can order the gallon at no extra cost.
> For those who PMed, reply for the telephone number if you'd like to have it.



How much is the gallon of MT, did they say?


----------



## trinidarkie1

EMJazzy said:


> How much is the gallon of MT, did they say?



No Ma'am they did not. I can find that out when I go. I guess they might have a catalogue. However, one of those websites give u free shipping if you have more than $50 in purchases.


----------



## MissNina

Okay so whyyyyyyy is MT changing my texture so much so quick? I think I'm a 3b/4a and it's like my 4as are being converted over to my 3bs or something. IDK It's really weird. I put my hand in my hair and was like, "Whose hair is this?" . . .it was quite freaky actually lol.

I can't believe I've only used it three times so far and I have more growth already!!! My hair is slightly itchy at random times too erplexed but I guess it's worth it  Hopefully I'll be at APL right on schedule! 

And so far so good on the Lekair usage from the other day...but I wouldn't really know b/c I stay in a bun or half wig. lol But I'm definitely going to try that garlic powder thing, Shimmie. I noticed a little bit more shedding but not too much.


----------



## jamaicalovely

MissNina said:


> Okay so whyyyyyyy is MT changing my texture so much so quick? I think I'm a 3b/4a and it's like my 4as are being converted over to my 3bs or something. IDK It's really weird. I put my hand in my hair and was like, "Whose hair is this?" . . .it was quite freaky actually lol.
> 
> I can't believe I've only used it three times so far and I have more growth already!!! My hair is slightly itchy at random times too erplexed but I guess it's worth it  Hopefully I'll be at APL right on schedule!
> 
> And so far so good on the Lekair usage from the other day...but I wouldn't really know b/c I stay in a bun or half wig. lol But I'm definitely going to try that garlic powder thing, Shimmie. I noticed a little bit more shedding but not too much.




Notice my texture is changing too


----------



## lilsparkle825

now now OCT lovers...lets not let that megatek go to waste. if you don't want it...I am here for you.


----------



## twnz&1mo

I need to know if it's ok if I don't moisturize everyday?  I cowashed my hair yesterday and did a braidset that I sealed with castor oil on the ends and Hyrdatherma on the length and my hair today still feels moisturized.  I applied the MT to my scalp tonight and I'm just going to put on my satin bonnet.  I'm thinking since I have 1/2 oz's of castor, jojoba, and evoo I should be ok, but ladies let me know.  But my hair feels really nice and I don't want to look slick haired again like I did the first time.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> Before I post in the vendors thread, I have to tell you guys. I went to the BSS to get my Etae caramel treatment.
> I've called there during the week asking if they carried certain products, okay so I know the man is asian and he may not understand what I am saying. So I spelt and repeated several times. He sounded like he didn't want to be bothered, but I figured, who wouldn't want more business.
> 
> So I ordered the Nutrine products from www.beautyofnewyork.com instead because He said they didn't have it.
> 
> Lo and Behold I roll up in the BSS and it's there. So I took it to him and explained that I'd called and I wanted these and would have bought them, but he said they didn't carry them. He refused to make eye contact with him and started grumbling and waving me off, 'Oh we get many calls, whatever!'
> 
> The sad thing about it is, it's the only BSS in a Black Suburban neighbourhood. So ppl are still going to go even if he acts like this on the regular. My gf who lives in the area said he was being so rude, and he's always like that.
> 
> I just wasted $4 in shipping charges when I Could have gotten the product there. Geez!


Trini, I'm sorry you were treated so rudely.  I've stopped going to the BSS's who have no curtesy for me as a customer.   I'd rather order online and pay the shipping.  

You know there are enough of us here on this forum alone, to have our own Beauty Supply Stores and support each other.  I've just about had enough of giving my money to Asians who could give a fly fig about me or my culture.    

I still can't figure out how we as beautiful black people have been hood-winked and cheated out of this business venture.  WE are the patrons, therefore we should be the Vendors.   

Anyhoooooooo, I'm on a rant because of how you were treated.  It's not right, and it seems to me that we should own what we consume.  

Blessings and hugs to you trini.  Angel, next time, pay the shipping and put the fool who was so rude to you out of business.


----------



## Shimmie

twnz&1mo said:


> I need to know if it's ok if I don't moisturize everyday?  I cowashed my hair yesterday and did a braidset that I sealed with castor oil on the ends and Hyrdatherma on the length and my hair today still feels moisturized.  I applied the MT to my scalp tonight and I'm just going to put on my satin bonnet.  I'm thinking since I have 1/2 oz's of castor, jojoba, and evoo I should be ok, but ladies let me know.  But my hair feels really nice and I don't want to look slick haired again like I did the first time.


 You'll be fine.  DC at least 3 times a week.  My schedule can be very hectic and I've gone as long as a week, because I got home so late, that I was too tired to do anything to my hair.  

It still grew.........


----------



## trinidarkie1

lilsparkle825 said:


> now now OCT lovers...lets not let that megatek go to waste. if you don't want it...I am here for you.



Come now, don't knock my hustle


----------



## Shimmie

MissNina said:


> Okay so whyyyyyyy is MT changing my texture so much so quick? I think I'm a 3b/4a and it's like my 4as are being converted over to my 3bs or something. IDK It's really weird. I put my hand in my hair and was like, "Whose hair is this?" . . .it was quite freaky actually lol.
> 
> I can't believe I've only used it three times so far and I have more growth already!!! My hair is slightly itchy at random times too erplexed but I guess it's worth it  Hopefully I'll be at APL right on schedule!
> 
> And so far so good on the Lekair usage from the other day...but I wouldn't really know b/c I stay in a bun or half wig. lol But I'm definitely going to try that garlic powder thing, Shimmie. I noticed a little bit more shedding but not too much.


You're going to love  the Garlic to the Rescue.  I sure do


----------



## trinidarkie1

I'm still bumming around for MT. *off to reply to PMs*


----------



## twnz&1mo

Shimmie said:


> You'll be fine. DC at least 3 times a week. My schedule can be very hectic and I've gone as long as a week, because I got home so late, that I was too tired to do anything to my hair.
> 
> It still grew.........


 
And that's exactly what it is I'm real tired from starting a new job, and have a 8 month old that's getting into everything.  I figure as long as my hair feels juicy (moistured) I'm ok.  Thank goodness the twins are in TX with their donor, but I need them back I miss my babies.  They are 9 and too funny.  I call them buy one get one free.


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

Got my MT today....I am in...


----------



## Toy

Hello Everyone I have Been Using the Megatek for a month Now and I just want to be added into the challenge


----------



## Shimmie

twnz&1mo said:


> And that's exactly what it is I'm real tired from starting a new job, and have a 8 month old that's getting into everything.  I figure as long as my hair feels juicy (moistured) I'm ok.  Thank goodness the twins are in TX with their donor, but I need them back I miss my babies.  They are 9 and too funny.  I call them buy one get one free.



Awwwwwwww, you have a baby.  I love babies.  You are too cute about the 'donor'; I didn't catch it at first.  You have a beautiful family. 

As for your hair regime, you're doing a great job with your new methods. Just do what you can and leave the rest to 'prayer' and nature.  Through love and prayer  God grows hair faster than anything.  That's what I do  

I dedicate my hair products to Him and pray for His loving touch upon my head and hair, that He will make it grow without a care.  On the nights when I'm just too tired...He does the rest and gives us His very best.

God bless you twnz&1mo, and your family.  

While you are sleeping  your hair is growing and flowing in God's loving hands.    Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

toy said:


> Hello Everyone I have Been Using the Megatek for a month Now and I just want to be added into the challenge



 toy... Happy Healthy Hair Growth .


----------



## Snuckles

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwwww, you have a baby. I love babies. You are too cute about the 'donor'; I didn't catch it at first. You have a beautiful family.
> 
> As for your hair regime, you're doing a great job with your new methods. *Just do what you can and leave the rest to 'prayer' and nature. Through love and prayer  God grows hair faster than anything. That's what I do  *
> 
> *I dedicate my hair products to Him and pray for His loving touch upon my head and hair, that He will make it grow without a care. On the nights when I'm just too tired...He does the rest and gives us His very best.*
> 
> God bless you twnz&1mo, and your family.
> 
> *While you are sleeping  your hair is growing and flowing in God's loving hands. Amen*.


 
Oh Shimmie, you're soooooo right!  I need to talk to God about my hair and include him in on this venture.  Thanks for the words of widsom.


----------



## napgurl

sweetgal said:


> Ladies my sclap is sore, especially in certain areas. I normally suffer from a sore tight scalp on occassion and only in the middle of my crown...But now it something new...sore almost like a relaxer burn! Anyone else experiences this sensation?


 
Yes my scalp was sore too on Sunday, but it got better when I washed my hair.  I definitely need to cw at least every 2 days.


----------



## EMJazzy

My first observation......

I've been using MT nearly 2 weeks and I have noticed that 'the bulb' at the end of my shed hair now looks like a 'plug'.....it used to be short and round, now it's looking long and plump. 

Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## jrae

Shimmie said:


> Garlic, Garlic, Garlic to the rescue.  It really works!  Just mix a little garlic powder (*not* garlic salt ) with your favorite oil to make a loose paste.  apply to your hair and scalp; Cover with a plastic cap / Leave on for at least an hour.  Wash / Rinse / Condition / Rinse / Dry your as usual / Put hair into a protective style.  That's it.  It really stops / reduces the shedding completely.


  Ooh, thanks Shimmie.  I don't think I've heard of this method before.  I don't want to buy yet another product (shampoo) and an overnight oil treatment would be doubly beneficial.  Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Shimmie

jrae said:


> Ooh, thanks Shimmie. I don't think I've heard of this method before. I don't want to buy yet another product (shampoo) and an overnight oil treatment would be doubly beneficial. Thanks sweetie!


Our Member "Aggie" introduced us to the Garlic Shampoos and Conditioners and the best thing of all, the Alter Ego Garlic (creme) conditioner.   It smells divine.   

Aggie also confirmed what I was doing with a homemade garlic/oil recipe which is a total hair saver when it comes to shedding.   Aggie's recipe uses fresh garlic cloves (about 9 added to her oil).  It's in her Fokti. 

I use the garlic powder (*NOT* garlic salt --- I have to emphasize that )It's so ecomical  -- and it's good as a scalp massage.   Just add about a teaspoon to enough oil to make a loose paste.  Gently apply to hair and scalp and :wow:  it truly stops the 'scarey' shedding


----------



## Shimmie

Snuckles said:


> Oh Shimmie, you're soooooo right! I need to talk to God about my hair and include him in on this venture. Thanks for the words of widsom.


 Snuckles, God has never 'failed me' nor 'us'.  Not ever.  And He even says in His word, to committ our ways unto Him and He will direct our paths.   After all, it is HE who have made us and not we ourselves.  We are His unique and beautiful design, and He above all others, knows what it takes and how to heal us and to grow our hair ---- long.   

He is the HAIR Creator.   Look at the long hair Sampson, Absolom, Mary Magdaline.  Why not us? 

With so many hair care products, regimes, remedies, PJ's     ---- He can and *WILL* direct us on the right path to long, strong, beautiful and healthy hair.  All we have to do is committ all to Him.  He does the rest.   Before I put faith in any product, it's going to Him, first.  

God bless you, Snuckles.  Happy Healthy Hair Growth to you. .


----------



## trinidarkie1

This weekend, God willing, I am going to do a blend of oils with Garlic. I'll be in Philly up 69th street at the Only indian grocery that I know of looking for stuff. Philly Ladies lemme know if there are others.
I know that Wegmans in Cherry Hill has a nice blend of stuff and there is a Lady in Reading Terminal that sells Essential Oils. 
I think I might have some jasmine left over. 

I'm excited!


----------



## leona2025

Shimmie said:


> Our Member "Aggie" introduced us to the Garlic Shampoos and Conditioners and the best thing of all, the Alter Ego Garlic (creme) conditioner. It smells divine.
> 
> Aggie also confirmed what I was doing with a homemade garlic/oil recipe which is a total hair saver when it comes to shedding. Aggie's recipe uses fresh garlic cloves (about 9 added to her oil). It's in her Fokti.
> 
> I use the garlic powder (*NOT* garlic salt --- I have to emphasize that )It's so ecomical -- and it's good as a scalp massage. Just *add about a teaspoon to enough oil to make a loose paste.* Gently apply to hair and scalp and :wow: it truly stops the 'scarey' shedding


 
I'm trying to think how many times I would have to make this for it actually cover my big head and all my hair.


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> My first observation......
> 
> I've been using MT nearly 2 weeks and I have noticed that 'the bulb' at the end of my shed hair now looks like a 'plug'.....it used to be short and round, now it's looking long and plump.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that?



Interesting, no, I haven't noticed that!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I only experienced this on the first day of use. I have been using for a week now, i only get occasional tingles but i can def feel my new growth. Hopefully the soreness will pass.



sweetgal said:


> Ladies my sclap is sore, especially in certain areas. I normally suffer from a sore tight scalp on occassion and only in the middle of my crown...But now it something new...sore almost like a relaxer burn! Anyone else experiences this sensation?


----------



## *C00KIE*

sweetgal said:


> Ladies my sclap is sore, especially in certain areas. I normally suffer from a sore tight scalp on occassion and only in the middle of my crown...But now it something new...sore almost like a relaxer burn! Anyone else experiences this sensation?


 

Yes from using the MegaTek


----------



## Shimmie

leona2025 said:


> I'm trying to think how many times I would have to make this for it actually cover my big head and all my hair.


Leona, don't be sad 

Just measure how much oil you think you'll need for your hair, then add a teaspoon of garlic for each two ounces of oil.  

Example: 

Two ounces of Oil -- add one (1) teaspoon of Garlic Powder. 

Four ounces of Oil -- add two (2) teaspoons of Garlic Powder. 

You shouldn't need more than four (4) ounces of oil for your hair.  Focus on your scalp first then apply the rest of the Garlic / Oil mixture to your hair.   You should have more than enough.  

Feel Better now?  I hope so.   It's not so hard, angel.    Everyone is here to help you.  

Blessings and hugs to you.


----------



## leona2025

Shimmie said:


> Leona, don't be sad
> 
> Just measure how much oil you think you'll need for your hair, then add a teaspoon of garlic for each two ounces of oil.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Two ounces of Oil -- add one (1) teaspoon of Garlic Powder.
> 
> Four ounces of Oil -- add two (2) teaspoons of Garlic Powder.
> 
> You shouldn't need more than four (4) ounces of oil for your hair. Focus on your scalp first then apply the rest of the Garlic / Oil mixture to your hair. You should have more than enough.
> 
> Feel Better now? I hope so.  It's not so hard, angel.  Everyone is here to help you.
> 
> Blessings and hugs to you.


 
Thanks so much. I prob need 3.5ozs,lol. I will try this tomorrow. can it be stored in the fridge? Did anyone see the thread about the Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## JustKiya

I'm wearing a bun today, made of two strand twists. I'm excited that all my hair can get INTO a bun/ponytail, but I'm kinda  about the size of the 'bun'. It's more of a 'b' really.....  Esp. on my big ole head. 

Ah, well, time will help. 

And, I've decided to officially go back to two strand twists for the rest of the year - I started out on TST hard this year, then got lazy, but now I'm back on them - esp. since my hair is longer, so I can make them MUCH bigger, and it only takes me 1.5 hours to do it - I can live with that. And, it takes away an excuse to not megassage at night - my hair is pre-parted! It don't _get_ no easier than that!


----------



## Shimmie

leona2025 said:


> Thanks so much. I prob need 3.5ozs,lol. I will try this tomorrow. can it be stored in the fridge? Did anyone see the thread about the Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo? Has anyone tried it?


Actually you can leave it out overnight on your kitchen counter.  It will be fine and it also gives the oil more time to absorb more of the garlic.  

I have the Nutrine Garlic Shampoo and Conditioner, but I've only used them once.  The garlic / oil really do such a wonderful job that I don't need the garlic Shampoo and conditioner at all.   

The only commercial garlic hair product that I use is Alter Ego Garlic Creme Conditioner.  It smells soft and fresh and it works great for shedding hair.  But the homemade garlic / oil is very economical and it works!   It's a little messy (the oil runs down my neck) but it really, really works.   The only thing you have to do is wash it out with a mild shampoo and use a conditioner afterwards.   

Happy Healthy Hair, Angel.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> I'm wearing a bun today, made of two strand twists. I'm excited that all my hair can get INTO a bun/ponytail, but I'm kinda  about the size of the 'bun'. It's more of a 'b' really.....  Esp. on my big ole head.
> 
> Ah, well, time will help.
> 
> And, I've decided to officially go back to two strand twists for the rest of the year - I started out on TST hard this year, then got lazy, but now I'm back on them - esp. since my hair is longer, so I can make them MUCH bigger, and it only takes me 1.5 hours to do it - I can live with that. And, it takes away an excuse to not megassage at night - my hair is pre-parted! It don't _get_ no easier than that!


Pretty Kiya, you've come a Lonnnngggggg, long way angel.  Congratulations.  Just keep following the journey.  There are so many more blessings, discoveries and new, longer hair ahead .

  God bless you angel. You are such a blessing here to us.  Just add some cinnamon to that 'bun', and call it "JustKiya's" Special Treat.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> This weekend, God willing, I am going to do a blend of oils with Garlic. I'll be in Philly up 69th street at the Only indian grocery that I know of looking for stuff. Philly Ladies lemme know if there are others.
> I know that Wegmans in Cherry Hill has a nice blend of stuff and there is a Lady in Reading Terminal that sells Essential Oils.
> I think I might have some jasmine left over.
> 
> I'm excited!


Trini, I love Wegman's.  We have one in Maryland and I go there as often as I can.  (I just wish they had a Wegman's in Jacksonville, Fla (home). 

They do have a nice section with Essential Oils and the price is comparable to much of those online.


----------



## MissNina

Okay so I had some minor dryness/breakage issues I noticed last night. I guess the Lekair thing  with the MT wasn't such a good idea after all! 

So what I did was co-wash w/ Redken Smooth Down, DC'd with Lustrasilk shea butter mango/Pantene R&N for about 20 mins w/heat and about an hour w/out. I did a rinse out with Aussie Moist and used Butter Treat as a leave-in and viola! My hair is back to normal and all the breakage and dryness stopped. I'm happy now 

I haveeee to get that garlic powder ASAP. I'm going to a restaurant by Whole Foods in a sec so I guess I will pick it up then.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Shimmie,

Is this garlic powder the type you use to season foods with or is this a different type of powder?



Shimmie said:


> Trini, I love Wegman's. We have one in Maryland and I go there as often as I can. (I just wish they had a Wegman's in Jacksonville, Fla (home).
> 
> They do have a nice section with Essential Oils and the price is comparable to much of those online.


----------



## Shimmie

MissNina said:


> Okay so I had some minor dryness/breakage issues I noticed last night. I guess the Lekair thing with the MT wasn't such a good idea after all!
> 
> So what I did was co-wash w/ Redken Smooth Down, DC'd with Lustrasilk shea butter mango/Pantene R&N for about 20 mins w/heat and about an hour w/out. I did a rinse out with Aussie Moist and used Butter Treat as a leave-in and viola! My hair is back to normal and all the breakage and dryness stopped. I'm happy now
> 
> I haveeee to get that garlic powder ASAP. I'm going to a restaurant by *Whole Foods* in a sec so I guess I will pick it up then.


 


eroberson said:


> Hey Shimmie,
> 
> Is this garlic powder the type you use to season foods with or is this a different type of powder?


 
Yes, its the same type of Garlic powder that we use to season foods.  (And don't forget it's *'straight' garlic powder* --- *not* garlic salt).  

As a matter of fact I'm quoting Miss Nina'a post because I purchase my garlic powder from Whole Foods from their spice section near the bakery department.   

It's the small bottle and I only pay $1.79 for it.  

Hugs and blessings angel.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I haven't "noticed" growth yet. My hair is going back and forth with this OCT. 

*Scenario 1: *

I used the system, and experienced tangles after simply using the directions as "stated" in the system for intense results (aka leaving OCT in scalp for about 30 minutes or more (not the hair). I have had little tight knots that aren't alarming in nature, but I know they aren't "shed hairs."

*Scenario 2: *

I apply every other day to the scalp and experience buildup, but no changes. My scalp itches somewhat. 

*Scenario 3: *

Use the system exactly as described. Rinse OCT out of hair after 3-5 minutes in shower and use creme rinse. Results: noticeable curl/wave pattern and smoother hair.

Uhm, maybe I am totally ignoring the small signs of growth? I'm going to have to purchase a really good moisturizing DC and try MegaTek instead to compare.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I haven't "noticed" growth yet. My hair is going back and forth with this OCT. 

*Scenario 1: *

I used the system, and experienced tangles after simply using the directions as "stated" in the system for intense results (aka leaving OCT in scalp for about 30 minutes or more (not the hair). I have had little tight knots that aren't alarming in nature, but I know they aren't "shed hairs."

*Scenario 2: *

I apply every other day to the scalp and experience buildup, but no changes. My scalp itches somewhat. 

*Scenario 3: *

Use the system exactly as described. Rinse OCT out of hair after 3-5 minutes in shower and use creme rinse. Results: noticeable curl/wave pattern and smoother hair.

Uhm, maybe I am totally ignoring the signs of growth? I'm going to have to purchase a really good moisturizing DC and try MegaTek instead to compare.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Thanks Shimmie,
I will definetely try this until i find the $$ for the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner. 



Shimmie said:


> Yes, its the same type of Garlic powder that we use to season foods. (And don't forget it's 'straight' garlic powder --- not garlic salt).
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm quoting Miss Nina'a post because I purchase my garlic powder from Whole Foods from their spice section near the bakery department.
> 
> It's the small bottle and I ony pay $1.79 for it.
> 
> Hugs and blessings angel.


----------



## EMJazzy

If there are any representatives from NEEPS.COM reading this thread 

YOU HAVE MY MONEY SEND MY PRODUCTS OR A BAD REVIEW WILL BE FORTHCOMING!!!


----------



## JustKiya

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I haven't "noticed" growth yet. My hair is going back and forth with this OCT.
> 
> *Scenario 1: *
> 
> I used the system, and experienced tangles after simply using the directions as "stated" in the system for intense results (aka leaving OCT in scalp for about 30 minutes or more (not the hair). I have had little tight knots that aren't alarming in nature, but I know they aren't "shed hairs."
> 
> *Scenario 2: *
> 
> I apply every other day to the scalp and experience buildup, but no changes. My scalp itches somewhat.
> 
> *Scenario 3: *
> 
> Use the system exactly as described. Rinse OCT out of hair after 3-5 minutes in shower and use creme rinse. Results: noticeable curl/wave pattern and smoother hair.
> 
> Uhm, maybe I am totally ignoring the signs of growth? I'm going to have to purchase a really good moisturizing DC and try MegaTek instead to compare.



Hrmm. Interesting. And how long have you been using it? I want to second someone who said that the growth is a creeper, sometimes, and add the note that a lot of the relaxed ladies are having a hard time seeing NG because the texture has changed, and finish off with a reminder that the original challenge was 90 days, because that was about how long it took (Sareca, I think) to actually see concrete growth.  The speed of how well it's working is throwing/worrying people, when I don't think it has to. 

Also - using it every other day will give you more gradual results, too.


----------



## *C00KIE*

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I haven't "noticed" growth yet. My hair is going back and forth with this OCT.
> 
> *Scenario 1: *
> 
> *I used the system, and experienced tangles after simply using the directions as "stated" in the system for intense results (aka leaving OCT in scalp for about 30 minutes or more (not the hair). I have had little tight knots that aren't alarming in nature, but I know they aren't "shed hairs."*
> 
> *Scenario 2: *
> 
> I apply every other day to the scalp and experience buildup, but no changes. My scalp itches somewhat.
> 
> *Scenario 3: *
> 
> Use the system exactly as described. Rinse OCT out of hair after 3-5 minutes in shower and use creme rinse. Results: noticeable curl/wave pattern and smoother hair.
> 
> Uhm, maybe I am totally ignoring the signs of growth? I'm going to have to purchase a really good moisturizing DC and try MegaTek instead to compare.


 

I get tangles also, but primarily w/ megatek, thinking about an oil rinse. From my understanding this helps w/ tangles, never did one before.. but we shall see


----------



## trinidarkie1

EMJazzy said:


> If there are any representatives from NEEPS.COM reading this thread
> 
> YOU HAVE MY MONEY SEND MY PRODUCTS OR A BAD REVIEW WILL BE FORTHCOMING!!!


 
Girl and I warned the Neeps man to not play with this product cos there will be many ppl fussing about it. They better don't play.

I ordered my Nutrine Products yesterday and they arrived this afternoon. 

I checked the status online and it said delivered, all the while I am on the phone with DH who is at home. So I am like, Did you see the package, he said no, I've been in bed all day.
THe signature confirmation says 'HAZZ'.
I'm like, Lord please don't let that be some body who stole my product playing a joke on me by singing has. 

I make him go downstairs, he checks the door, no product.
THen in the background I hear the lil boy next door shout out that he has some thing for us and he brought the package to him. I was bout to fuss! I was soo relieved!

Now it's just to get my MT and I am set for life! YAY!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

JustKiya said:


> Hrmm. Interesting. And how long have you been using it? I want to second someone who said that the growth is a creeper, sometimes, and add the note that a lot of the relaxed ladies are having a hard time seeing NG because the texture has changed, and finish off with a reminder that the original challenge was 90 days, because that was about how long it took (Sareca, I think) to actually see concrete growth.  The speed of how well it's working is throwing/worrying people, when I don't think it has to.
> 
> Also - using it every other day will give you more gradual results, too.


 
Using the CT every other day, the system about 1 - 3 times per week, depending.


----------



## EMJazzy

trinidarkie1 said:


> Girl and I warned the Neeps man to not play with this product cos there will be many ppl fussing about it. They better don't play.
> 
> I ordered my Nutrine Products yesterday and they arrived this afternoon.
> 
> I checked the status online and it said delivered, all the while I am on the phone with DH who is at home. So I am like, Did you see the package, he said no, I've been in bed all day.
> THe signature confirmation says 'HAZZ'.
> I'm like, Lord please don't let that be some body who stole my product playing a joke on me by singing has.
> 
> I make him go downstairs, he checks the door, no product.
> THen in the background I hear the lil boy next door shout out that he has some thing for us and he brought the package to him. I was bout to fuss! I was soo relieved!
> 
> Now it's just to get my MT and I am set for life! YAY!


 
Who is their mail carrier? UPS or USPS? I haven't received any email with a tracking number yet.

How long did it take from ordering it to you receiving it?


----------



## trinidarkie1

EMJazzy said:


> Who is their mail carrier? UPS or USPS? I haven't received any email with a tracking number yet.
> 
> How long did it take from ordering it to you receiving it?


 
I think I mistyped. 
I spoke to a Customer Service at Neeps about the MT, and asked about shipping rates to be reduced if there was repeat business from my order. He said that there were no discount codes available at the time. I did not order.

What I should have typed was, I ordered my Nutrine products.. but from www.beautyofnewyork.com that arrived today. 

You should definitely tell them who you are ordering on behalf of, well sort of and that repeat business will definitely be a problem.


----------



## EMJazzy

trinidarkie1 said:


> I think I mistyped.
> I spoke to a Customer Service at Neeps about the MT, and asked about shipping rates to be reduced if there was repeat business from my order. He said that there were no discount codes available at the time. I did not order.
> 
> What I should have typed was, I ordered my Nutrine products.. but from www.beautyofnewyork.com that arrived today.
> 
> You should definitely tell them who you are ordering on behalf of, well sort of and that repeat business will definitely be a problem.


 
Oh ok....Thanks!


----------



## EMJazzy

Challengers!!!! Have any of you ordered from NEEPS.COM? How long did it take for them to ship your order???????????


----------



## Shimmie

eroberson said:


> Thanks Shimmie,
> I will definetely try this until i find the $$ for the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner.


 You'll have the money and then some for the Alter Ego.  

The garlic / oil is really great though.   It smells like yummie Italian with garlic / and olive oil mixed together.


----------



## Shimmie

EMJazzy said:


> Challengers!!!! Have any of you ordered from NEEPS.COM? How long did it take for them to ship your order???????????



I'm sorry about your order being delayed from neeps.com.  

My prayer is that you will receive it very soon and able to put closure upon this and begin your hair regime. 

I ordered mine from horseloverz and it came in 3 days.  My next order for MT will be ordered from Hopes Braids.  

We're here for you EMJazzy.  Don't despair.  

Hugs and blessings...


----------



## lilsparkle825

I GOT MY COMPUTER BACK!!! i'll be back with those MT pics shortly.





trinidarkie1 said:


> Come now, don't knock my hustle


lol....ok she is here for you and i am here if she gets overwhelmed. 


EMJazzy said:


> My first observation......
> 
> I've been using MT nearly 2 weeks and I have noticed that 'the bulb' at the end of my shed hair now looks like a 'plug'.....it used to be short and round, now it's looking long and plump.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that?


surprisingly i did...there was a chick who said something about that about a week before i began MT and i was like whaaaaat? you're just looking too hard  but when i was taking my kinky twists down i was looking for breakage (unfortunately i found some) and i saw all these really thick nasty looking bulbs. i was like eww


----------



## nodisrespect

so i went and got my hair done today... my mom wanted me to get another touchup since my relaxer came out pretty underprocessed but i didnt want to... they didnt even ask me if i wanted a relaxer and just directed me to the shampoo girl 

they ended up blowing out my hair... using that blow dryer for upwards of 20 minutes ... then roller setting... it was curled pretty tight... now that the curls have fell a little... i dont see all that much a difference from my relaxer 3 weeks ago... but its still curled at the ends, and i havent examined it close enough... idk... im not giving up though, i like the product and i want to keep using it.

i think i am going to start using it as a dc once a week... and see if that makes any difference. i already dc twice a week but ive been using moisturizing conditioners, so now im just going to use one of them with the mt... im still hoping for the best

my hair looks fine though. he didnt cut it after all and he only asked once. (i think they might have been "nikos cousins" in ethnicity  that sure wasnt no damn spanish they were speaking). im going to get it straightened again in a couple more weeks so maybe i will see some noticeable difference then. some a-hole stole my camera but ill have pictures again at some point.



> Hrmm. Interesting. And how long have you been using it? I want to second someone who said that the growth is a creeper, sometimes, and add the note that a lot of the relaxed ladies are having a hard time seeing NG because the texture has changed, and finish off with a reminder that the original challenge was 90 days, because that was about how long it took (Sareca, I think) to actually see concrete growth.  The speed of how well it's working is throwing/worrying people, when I don't think it has to.



this is basically how im feeling, that i need to stop watching it and be more patient.


----------



## napgurl

nodisrespect said:


> so i went and got my hair done today... my mom wanted me to get another touchup since my relaxer came out pretty underprocessed but i didnt want to... they didnt even ask me if i wanted a relaxer and just directed me to the shampoo girl
> 
> they ended up blowing out my hair... using that blow dryer for upwards of 20 minutes ... then roller setting... it was curled pretty tight... now that the curls have fell a little... i dont see all that much a difference from my relaxer 3 weeks ago... but its still curled at the ends, and i havent examined it close enough... idk... *im not giving up though*, i like the product and i want to keep using it.
> 
> i think i am going to start using it as a dc once a week... and see if that makes any difference. i already dc twice a week but ive been using moisturizing conditioners, so now im just going to use one of them with the mt... im still hoping for the best
> 
> my hair looks fine though. he didnt cut it after all and he only asked once. (i think they might have been "nikos cousins" in ethnicity  that sure wasnt no damn spanish they were speaking). im going to get it straightened again in a couple more weeks so maybe i will see some noticeable difference then. some a-hole stole my camera but ill have pictures again at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> this is basically how im feeling, that i need to stop watching it and be more patient.


 
Great nodisrespect don't give up. Let's all hang in there for 3 months.  We're are all in this together.  The only way we will get our results is if we are consistent.  Your hard work won't be in vain.


----------



## nodisrespect

btw i definitely have ng with is good news in and of itself... i dont think i normally have visible new growth 3 weeks post. so lemme just do my part and make sure im getting as much retention as possible and stop expecting an inch overnight 

unfortunately im gonna miss a day of megasagging (left it at home) WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH... lol i need every day ALL DA TIME


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Shimmie said:


> You'll have the money and then some for the Alter Ego.
> 
> The garlic / oil is really great though.  It smells like yummie Italian with garlic / and olive oil mixed together.


 
Thanks Shimmie, I found 100% Garclic Powder by Vitarroz for .99 cents. the local supermarket its 2.5 oz.  This should be similar to yours right?Also, what other oils are you mixing with it.



nodisrespect said:


> unfortunately im gonna miss a day of megasagging (left it at home)
> WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH... lol i need every day ALL DA TIME


 
LOL. I thought i was the only one who megasagged every day!


----------



## EMJazzy

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry about your order being delayed from neeps.com.
> 
> My prayer is that you will receive it very soon and able to put closure upon this and begin your hair regime.
> 
> I ordered mine from horseloverz and it came in 3 days. My next order for MT will be ordered from Hopes Braids.
> 
> We're here for you EMJazzy. Don't despair.
> 
> Hugs and blessings...


 
Thank you Shimmie.  



lilsparkle825 said:


> I GOT MY COMPUTER BACK!!! i'll be back with those MT pics shortly.
> lol....ok she is here for you and i am here if she gets overwhelmed.
> 
> surprisingly i did...there was a chick who said something about that about a week before i began MT and i was like whaaaaat? you're just looking too hard  but when i was taking my kinky twists down i was looking for breakage (unfortunately i found some) and i saw all these really thick nasty looking bulbs. i was like eww


 
I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that.


----------



## EMJazzy

eroberson said:


> LOL. I thought i was the only one who megasagged every day!


 
I mega'sage airy' day too.


----------



## JustKiya

eroberson said:


> LOL. I thought i was the only one who megasagged every day!





EMJazzy said:


> I mega'sage airy' day too.



Me too!


----------



## Shimmie

eroberson said:


> Thanks Shimmie, I found 100% Garclic Powder by Vitarroz for .99 cents. the local supermarket its 2.5 oz.  This should be similar to yours right?Also, what other oils are you mixing with it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I thought i was the only one who megasagged every day!


  Great eroberson   You were blessed with a wonderful deal on the Garlic Powder.   I need to check this brand out myself.  

I use Castor Oil...it's a growth aid.  

BUT   You can use Olive Oil and it will smell just 'yummie' Italian.   

OR, you can use Emu Oil, Jojoba Oil, Almond Oil, or even mix them if you like.  The main active ingredient here is the Garlic.  That's what stops the shedding.  

Blessings Angel.  Happy Garlic Treatment to you....


----------



## jamaicalovely

nodisrespect said:


> btw i definitely have ng with is good news in and of itself... i dont think i normally have visible new growth 3 weeks post. so lemme just do my part and make sure im getting as much retention as possible and stop expecting an inch overnight
> 
> unfortunately im gonna miss a day of megasagging (left it at home) WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH... lol i need every day ALL DA TIME




YAAH!   Good girl!


----------



## trinidarkie1

You guys have me Soooo excited to start using my MT! Hopefully my swap goes through and it'll arrive soon.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

I don't know what to do...

I am thinking about transitioning so I have this blowout/flatiron appt. Thursday.  If I go, I can't use my MT for something like a week or longer.  If I go ahead and relax, I can continue on my nightly MT regime.  I want to see if transitioning is suitable for me but I won't be able to MT because it is going to make my new growth puffy (from the water in it).  WHAT TO DO?  WHAT TO DO?


----------



## graceunderfire

So I am back on the megatek.  I used it today.  I stopped the Nexxus Humectress because it has soy and I didn't realize it.  Now I am back to searching for a good moisturizing conditioner for co-washing.  

I used Pantene for a clarifying shampoo.  I didn't like it.  What are you guys using? 

My hair is still coming along nicely.  I just looked at the pictures of my hair from three weeks ago and it is amazing!!! I have hair!!  I have enough to catch and hold between my two fingers (I was bald when I started mt).


----------



## Nazarite27

graceunderfire said:


> So I am back on the megatek. I used it today. I stopped the Nexxus Humectress because it has soy and I didn't realize it. Now I am back to searching for a good moisturizing conditioner for co-washing.
> 
> I used Pantene for a *clarifying shampoo*. I didn't like it. What are you guys using?
> 
> My hair is still coming along nicely. I just looked at the pictures of my hair from three weeks ago and it is amazing!!! I have hair!! I have enough to catch and hold between my two fingers (I was bald when I started mt).


 

For clarifying, I use Avalon Organics Clarifying Shampoo.
http://www.avalonorganics.com/?id=88&pid=27







Or...you can just use plain ole' baking soda!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I don't know what to do...
> 
> I am thinking about transitioning so I have this blowout/flatiron appt. Thursday. If I go, I can't use my MT for something like a week or longer. If I go ahead and relax, I can continue on my nightly MT regime. I want to see if transitioning is suitable for me but I won't be able to MT because it is going to make my new growth puffy (from the water in it). WHAT TO DO? WHAT TO DO?


 
If it were me, I would forego using the MT for the week and get a blowout/flat iron.  I'd rather lose a week of *boosted* growth from MT than give up all those weeks of new growth that would further me along in my transitioning.  Did that make sense...? 

HTH!


----------



## KurleeK5

So i think i joined this challenged and didn't realize it! 

I've been using MT for about one month... (progress pics coming soon). I have been shedding like crazy with breakage and severely splitting hairs. Anyone have an really Good remedies on this? No use in growing hair long if i can't retain my ends.  

Anyone having similiar experiences?!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

kels823 said:


> If it were me, I would forego using the MT for the week and get a blowout/flat iron. I'd rather lose a week of *boosted* growth from MT than give up all those weeks of new growth that would further me along in my transitioning. Did that make sense...?
> 
> HTH!


 

I was thinking this too.  It is so hot though I wonder if my roots will puff up...it's worth a try right?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

KurleeK5 said:


> So i think i joined this challenged and didn't realize it!
> 
> I've been using MT for about one month... (progress pics coming soon). I have been shedding like crazy with breakage and severely splitting hairs. Anyone have an really Good remedies on this? No use in growing hair long if i can't retain my ends.
> 
> Anyone having similiar experiences?!


 
You know what I do?  Every fewCw's I take a little MT and run it through to my ends.  It has almost completely stopped my breakage.  I only leave it for the five minutes then rinse.


----------



## JustKiya

KurleeK5 said:


> So i think i joined this challenged and didn't realize it!
> 
> I've been using MT for about one month... (progress pics coming soon). I have been shedding like crazy with breakage and severely splitting hairs. Anyone have an really Good remedies on this? No use in growing hair long if i can't retain my ends.
> 
> Anyone having similiar experiences?!



Hrrrm. How long is your hair? How often are you DC'ing? How often are you using heat? What kind of combs/brushes are you using? When's the last time you had a trim, and who did it? 



graceunderfire said:


> So I am back on the megatek.  I used it today.  I stopped the Nexxus Humectress because it has soy and I didn't realize it.  Now I am back to searching for a good moisturizing conditioner for co-washing.
> 
> *I used Pantene for a clarifying shampoo.  I didn't like it.  What are you guys using?
> *
> My hair is still coming along nicely.  I just looked at the pictures of my hair from three weeks ago and it is amazing!!! I have hair!!  I have enough to catch and hold between my two fingers (I was bald when I started mt).



I use baking soda mixed with conditioner. I stay away from silicones, so that's about all I need to clarify.


----------



## KurleeK5

Hm, heat? I rarely unless I straighten - which has only been 2x this month. Some of my hair is shoulder length and the rest is approaching (I use to have layers). Comb? When I do comb my hair is straightened and I use some comb from sally's that doesn't snag your hair (its beige) and Brush, is my best friend Denman. My last trim was in June around the 25th to even my layers...it's almost time again. My hair is split so horribly though. There are parts where it breaks off, then i notice in that broken off piece, the hair has split in 3 sometimes 4 parts.  I trim when I can (little snips here and there) especially when i notice little knots at the ends. It's just sort of frustrating.


----------



## SelfStyled

Question guys.....Does anyone think that a clarifying condition would actually clarify, I am thinking this would be the same thing as adding baking soda to clarify right?


An observation......I have been using MT for 3 weeks now- can I say that my shedding has come to a DEAD stop.  I started off w/ OCT and had some increased shedding- nothing major.  I added garlic supplements and the shedding got better.  

After starting my MT mix, almost 0 shedding.  This is so weird....cause I have always shedded a lot.  I feel like even if I don't have crazy growth, although I am sure I will, I think I will finally retain my growth.  Yay!


----------



## JustKiya

KurleeK5 said:


> Hm, heat? I rarely unless I straighten - which has only been 2x this month. Some of my hair is shoulder length and the rest is approaching (I use to have layers). Comb? When I do comb my hair is straightened and I use some comb from sally's that doesn't snag your hair (its beige) and Brush, is my best friend Denman. My last trim was in June around the 25th to even my layers...it's almost time again. My hair is split so horribly though. There are parts where it breaks off, then i notice in that broken off piece, the hair has split in 3 sometimes 4 parts.  I trim when I can (little snips here and there) especially when i notice little knots at the ends. It's just sort of frustrating.



What are you trimming your ends with? Is it a pair of hair scissors, used only for/on your hair? 
How often are you DC'ing? 



SelfStyled said:


> *Question guys.....Does anyone think that a clarifying condition would actually clarify, I am thinking this would be the same thing as adding baking soda to clarify right?*
> 
> 
> An observation......I have been using MT for 3 weeks now- can I say that my shedding has come to a DEAD stop.  I started off w/ OCT and had some increased shedding- nothing major.  I added garlic supplements and the shedding got better.
> 
> After starting my MT mix, almost 0 shedding.  This is so weird....cause I have always shedded a lot.  I feel like even if I don't have crazy growth, although I am sure I will, I think I will finally retain my growth.  Yay!



From what I understand, clarifying conditioners don't actually clarify, they are just the best conditioner to go with a clarifying shampoo. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## slim_thick

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I haven't "noticed" growth yet. My hair is going back and forth with this OCT.
> 
> *Scenario 1: *
> 
> I used the system, and experienced tangles after simply using the directions as "stated" in the system for intense results (aka leaving OCT in scalp for about 30 minutes or more (not the hair). I have had little tight knots that aren't alarming in nature, but I know they aren't "shed hairs."
> 
> *Scenario 2: *
> 
> I apply every other day to the scalp and experience buildup, but no changes. My scalp itches somewhat.
> 
> *Scenario 3: *
> 
> Use the system exactly as described. Rinse OCT out of hair after 3-5 minutes in shower and use creme rinse. Results: noticeable curl/wave pattern and smoother hair.
> 
> Uhm, maybe I am totally ignoring the small signs of growth? I'm going to have to purchase a really good moisturizing DC and try MegaTek instead to compare.


 
How long has you been using the Ovation system? I noticed the same thing but I've only been using it for two weeks; three times a week. After I try the garlic powder/evoo mix tonight to combat the extreme shedding, I'm going to apply it everyday for one week to see the different. I know it's hard  believe me because of the price. I'm going to try and give the product at least 6 weeks before I give up.


----------



## *C00KIE*

eroberson said:


> Thanks Shimmie, I found 100% Garclic Powder by Vitarroz for .99 cents. the local supermarket its 2.5 oz. This should be similar to yours right?Also, what other oils are you mixing with it.
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL. I thought i was the only one who megasagged every day!*


 

Thats nothing. I megasagg 2x a day.. believe it


----------



## MissNina

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> You know what I do?  Every fewCw's I take a little MT and run it through to my ends.  It has almost completely stopped my breakage.  I only leave it for the five minutes then rinse.




I think I'm going to try MT as a rinse out (about 2-5 minutes) on Co-wash days since I do that only once a week. On wash day I use Porosity Control as a rinse out. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## trinidarkie1

What is the world is MEGA SAGGED. I googled, and tried to search, but y'all have got me stumped!


----------



## Miss Priss

trinidarkie1 said:


> What is the world is MEGA SAGGED. I googled, and tried to search, but y'all have got me stumped!


 
Trini, I think that it means massaging the scalp with Mega Tek!


----------



## JustKiya

trinidarkie1 said:


> What is the world is MEGA SAGGED. I googled, and tried to search, but y'all have got me stumped!





Miss Priss said:


> Trini, I think that it means massaging the scalp with Mega Tek!



 Yup. Instead of a MAssage, you get a MEGAssage.....


----------



## trinidarkie1

JustKiya said:


> Yup. Instead of a MAssage, you get a MEGAssage.....


 

WEll shux, y'all coulda said that from jump. I kept looking at the word and was like, I know it's a play on words, but y'all always coming up with some ketch phrase. 
I ain't trying to be bouffed for asking what's that and not checking first.


----------



## Thann

I've been slacking with the MT b/c I was having crazy build-up. I was needing to wash my hair at least every 3days. I'm gonna try the  Megassgae this week and hopefully this will help a bit.


----------



## Miss Priss

trinidarkie1 said:


> WEll shux, y'all coulda said that from jump. I kept looking at the word and was like, I know it's a play on words, but y'all always coming up with some ketch phrase.
> I ain't trying to be bouffed for asking what's that and not checking first.


 

Girl, don't feel ashamed.  Since I've joined, I have googled and gone to "dictionay.com" a lot.  Confession - I still don't know what _*ETA*_ stands for.  I know it's something really simple but for the life of me I can't figure it out.   I must admit that I am learning a lot from these ladies though.


----------



## JustKiya

Miss Priss said:


> Girl, don't feel ashamed.  Since I've joined, I have googled and gone to "dictionay.com" a lot.  Confession - I still don't know what _*ETA*_ stands for.  I know it's something really simple but for the life of me I can't figure it out.   I must admit that I am learning a lot from these ladies though.



 *E*dited *T*o *A*dd 

I think there is a LCHF Acronym Sticky (hidden somewhere in the sticky of stickies, I think) but we are coming up with new phrases allll the time, so don't feel bad.


----------



## Miss Priss

JustKiya said:


> *E*dited *T*o *A*dd
> 
> I think there is a LCHF Acronym Sticky (hidden somewhere in the sticky of stickies, I think) but we are coming up with new phrases allll the time, so don't feel bad.


 

*sighing*, Thank you, I feel relieved!!  When I first saw that used, I immediately went to the Favorite Stickies and looked but it's not on there.  Can that list get updated?


----------



## JustKiya

Miss Priss said:


> *sighing*, Thank you, I feel relieved!!  When I first saw that used, I immediately went to the Favorite Stickies and looked but it's not on there.  Can that list get updated?



Is it locked, or can you still post to it? If you can, sure add it! If it's locked, you'll have to PM one of the mods.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Yup. Instead of a MAssage, you get a MEGAssage.....


I love that phrase, because it's cute and it reminds me to use my MT!



JustKiya said:


> *E*dited *T*o *A*dd
> 
> I think there is a LCHF Acronym Sticky (hidden somewhere in the *sticky of stickies*, I think) but we are coming up with new phrases allll the time, so don't feel bad.


 I don't know why that tickles me! The sticky of stickies!!


----------



## EMJazzy

I RECIEVED MY PACKAGE FROM NEEPS.COM BY FEDEX JUST NOW!!!


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> I RECIEVED MY PACKAGE FROM NEEPS.COM BY FEDEX JUST NOW!!!



 

How long did it take, total? 

Glad we didn't have to pull out the  on them!!


----------



## Miss Priss

JustKiya said:


> Is it locked, or can you still post to it? If you can, sure add it! If it's locked, you'll have to PM one of the mods.....


 

Yes, it's locked.  I just contacted the moderator and requested to make an addition.

Thank you Kiya.


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> How long did it take, total?
> 
> Glad we didn't have to pull out the  on them!!


 
Exactly 3 business days. 

NEEPS.COM gets   from me.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> What is the world is MEGA SAGGED. I googled, and tried to search, but y'all have got me stumped!


Mega 'sage  and  Ova' sage  

In the beginning of this challenge Justkiya and I were playing around with words and these came up.  Kiya also created the Ovation Logo that you see displayed in many of our siggy's here.  

When I 'mentioned' the words Mega and Ova sage, Kiya liked it and said it remind her of the Dr. Scholls commercial, "just gellin'.   

And so as the story goes, when we are applying our regimes, those who use Mega Tek are Mega' saging and those who use Ovation are Ova' saging.  

Just a fun way of enjoying this Horse jouney up here in the LHCF Eqyss Equine Corral.


----------



## trinidarkie1

I tell you I was busting my brains.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> I tell you I was busting my brains.


Awwwww, poor babygirl.    

We sawwry...   We've gone from Horse Hair to Horse Products... 

It's no small wonder why we make up so much stuff....


----------



## Bublin

Shimmie said:


> We sawwry...  We've gone from Horse Hair to Horse Products...


 
 Thats so funny and so true Shimmie.

Progress - 
I had a touch up on 21st July.

Started using MegaTek on 25th July every night on my scalp (mixed with a small amount of Castor oil as i noticed my scalp was a little dry when i used it neat).

Today is the 30th and i feel like i have about 2-3 weeks of re-growth....my hair grows-in in waves (if that makes sense) and i feel waves all over especially around the back where my hair grows fastest anyway.

My hair breaks very easily and sheds like mad but so far only minimal shedding and my hair def feels stronger.  (This alone is enough to keep me using the stuff)


----------



## JustKiya

Bublin said:


> Thats so funny and so true Shimmie.
> 
> Progress -
> I had a touch up on 21st July.
> 
> Started using MegaTek on 25th July every night on my scalp (mixed with a small amount of Castor oil as i noticed my scalp was a little dry when i used it neat).
> 
> Today is the 30th and i feel like i have 2-3 weeks of re-growth....my hair grows-in in waves (if that makes sense) and i feel waves all over especially around the back where my hair grows fastest anyway.
> 
> My hair breaks very easily and sheds like mad but so far only minimal shedding and my hair def feels stronger.  (This alone is enough to keep me using the stuff)



  

Glad to hear, Bublin!!!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Lol, to amp up my regimen, I'm going to the pet store in my town tomorrow to get some of this Eqyss Megatek... 

I guess it does pay to live in the countryside. 

If the price is right, I'll let you ladies know.


----------



## SelfStyled

JustKiya said:


> What are you trimming your ends with? Is it a pair of hair scissors, used only for/on your hair?
> How often are you DC'ing?
> 
> 
> 
> *From what I understand, clarifying conditioners don't actually clarify, they are just the best conditioner to go with a clarifying shampoo. I could be wrong, though*.


 
Thanks JK- that makes sense.


----------



## Shimmie

Bublin said:


> Thats so funny and so true Shimmie.
> 
> Progress -
> I had a touch up on 21st July.
> 
> Started using MegaTek on 25th July every night on my scalp (mixed with a small amount of Castor oil as i noticed my scalp was a little dry when i used it neat).
> 
> Today is the 30th and i feel like i have about 2-3 weeks of re-growth....my hair grows-in in waves (if that makes sense) and i feel waves all over especially around the back where my hair grows fastest anyway.
> 
> My hair breaks very easily and sheds like mad but so far only minimal shedding and my hair def feels stronger.  (This alone is enough to keep me using the stuff)



Congratulations Angel on your beautiful hair growth.    I am so happy for you.     I wish you more and more longer stronger hair. 

As for the horse hair comment I made... 

Indeed Girl, we no longer wear horse hair---we don't need it ; instead we've taken over their growth products to grow our own hair.    Looks like either way, the horses have lost their hair to us.   Now we are growing our own with their supplies.  

Hugs and blessings to you.


----------



## lilsparkle825

Chauncee said:


> I've been slacking with the MT b/c I was having crazy build-up. I was needing to wash my hair at least every 3days. I'm gonna try the Megassgae this week and hopefully this will help a bit.


how much are you using? how are you using it? i had that problem my first week on MT but then i added more oil to the bottle...wayyyy less buildup, same results.

hey guys...my progress pics are in my sig now! i had a helluva time getting clear pics cause of my cheap *** camera...but...you know. when ya got lemons...follow the recipe in the cooking forum and make some strawberry lemonade.


----------



## EMJazzy

I put my update in the pics thread...I will stick them here also. MEGA TEK IS ALL THAT!!!  

July 17, 2008







July 30, 2008


----------



## Shimmie

lilsparkle825 said:


> how much are you using? how are you using it? i had that problem my first week on MT but then i added more oil to the bottle...wayyyy less buildup, same results.
> 
> hey guys...my progress pics are in my sig now! i had a helluva time getting clear pics cause of my cheap *** camera...but...you know. when ya got lemons...follow the recipe in the cooking forum and make some strawberry lemonade.


:wow: Lilsparkle this is........ *





HUGE!!! 
TWO Weeks and This is at least an inch of new Hair Growth! 

Congratulations Angel!  :reddancer:

Congratulations!!!


*


----------



## Platinum

JustKiya said:


> *E*dited *T*o *A*dd
> 
> I think there is a LCHF Acronym Sticky (hidden somewhere in the sticky of stickies, I think) but we are coming up with new phrases allll the time, so don't feel bad.


 
For the first few months that I've been here, I was confused as to why people used "ETA" in their posts. In the trucking world, *ETA *means *Estimated Time of Arrival. *So, understand my confusion when I would read posts like "ETA: My Mega Tek came today". I was like .


ETA: Congratulations on your progress, Ladies . Keep up the good work!


----------



## twnz&1mo

JustKiya said:


> How long did it take, total?
> 
> Glad we didn't have to pull out the  on them!!


 
CUZ PHILLY CHICKS DONT PLAY DAT,   THEY'D GET IT RIGHT UPSIDE THE HEAD


----------



## twnz&1mo

EMJazzy said:


> I put my update in the pics thread...I will stick them here also. MEGA TEK IS ALL THAT!!!
> 
> July 17, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 30, 2008


 
Girl you supposed to be smiling like  in that pic.  I can't wait until I start seeing growth.  I'm too excited.   I would like to know when what is a bulb that I've seen mentioned.


----------



## trinidarkie1

This is exciting! I cannot wait to be one of you MTers. I'm such a wannabe!


----------



## graceunderfire

EMJazzy said:


> I put my update in the pics thread...I will stick them here also. MEGA TEK IS ALL THAT!!!
> 
> July 17, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 30, 2008



Wow, that is a lot of growth for just two weeks.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825

twnz&1mo said:


> Girl you supposed to be smiling like  in that pic. I can't wait until I start seeing growth. I'm too excited. I would like to know when what is a bulb that I've seen mentioned.


the little white things on the end of the shed hairs...is it weird that we notice their transformation as well? probably...lol


----------



## trinidarkie1

lilsparkle825 said:


> the little white things on the end of the shed hairs...is it weird that we notice their transformation as well? probably...lol


 
someone mentioned some thing about bulbing ends or something.


----------



## DaPPeR

delete...........................


----------



## DaPPeR

trinidarkie1 said:


> This is exciting! I cannot wait to be one of you MTers. I'm such a wannabe!


 

Yeah I never ended up buying my bottle. But damn I want to be down soooooo bad!!! I swear im getting a bottle with next paycheck!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aw Shimmie, that's beautiful...I love your spirit!  

I too, will dedicate my hair products to the Lord for his blessing.  I always pray for His Guidance, but dedication is an awesome thing!

I thank you for sharing...

_Blessed_ Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll....




Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwwww, you have a baby. I love babies. You are too cute about the 'donor'; I didn't catch it at first. You have a beautiful family.
> 
> As for your hair regime, you're doing a great job with your new methods. Just do what you can and leave the rest to 'prayer' and nature. Through love and prayer  God grows hair faster than anything. That's what I do
> 
> I dedicate my hair products to Him and pray for His loving touch upon my head and hair, that He will make it grow without a care. On the nights when I'm just too tired...He does the rest and gives us His very best.
> 
> God bless you twnz&1mo, and your family.
> 
> While you are sleeping  your hair is growing and flowing in God's loving hands. Amen.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I may be late, but

Get Garlic Oil Pills from Puritans Pride 5000mgs and Nutrine Garlic Poo and Con and make Garlic Oil using fresh sliced garlic in evoo, let sit overnight, then apply to your scalp.  Put on a plastic cap, deep condition for at least an hour...do this every 3 days and should see a major difference...

pm if you need more info....

HTH!



KurleeK5 said:


> So i think i joined this challenged and didn't realize it!
> 
> I've been using MT for about one month... (progress pics coming soon). I have been shedding like crazy with breakage and severely splitting hairs. Anyone have an really Good remedies on this? No use in growing hair long if i can't retain my ends.
> 
> Anyone having similiar experiences?!


----------



## nodisrespect

i got home and put some mt on my freshly blown out roots - which felt very silky and soft to the touch - and they puffed right back up and reverted into wavy ng


----------



## EMJazzy

twnz&1mo said:


> Girl you supposed to be smiling like  in that pic. I can't wait until I start seeing growth. I'm too excited. I would like to know when what is a bulb that I've seen mentioned.


 
I didn't even think I made any progress at all til I compare the pics, when I put the 2 pics together on my screen I was like this--->  then  and then  ....truth be told I was sceptical like a mug that MT would even work for me. The sceptic has left the bldg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






graceunderfire said:


> Wow, that is a lot of growth for just two weeks. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## RegaLady

*HOLLYWOOD BEAUTY Carrot Oil Repairs Split Ends 8oz/236ml*




*Status:* *In Stock*
Explanation of Status 
*Explanation of Item Status*





*List Price: *$17.75
*Your Price: *$*11.75*




*Buy 1 Get 1 30% off* Add

*Description:*
The Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil repairs split ends & fights hair breakage. Works as a Hot Oil, Hair & Scalp Oil or Body & Massage Oil. *Directions*
HAIR BREAKAGE: Apply small amounts directly to hair and scalp, gently massage. Carrot Oil will penetrate the hair shaft and gelp repair damaged hair. 

HOT OIL: First heat oil by placing the bottle in a cup of warm water. Apply evenly throughout your hair and scalp. Cover hair with a warm moist towel for five minutes and style. Use the warmed oil to moisten your skin and nail cuticles. *Ingredients*
Soybean Oil, Safflower Oil, Carrot Oil, Aloe Extract, Tocopherol Acetate (Vitamin E), Cholesterol, *Hydrolyzed Keratin Proteins,* Horsetail Extract, Rose Hips Oil, Pecano Oil, BHA.[/CENTER]
[/LEFT]
So this is also found in MT, does that make it a gorwth aid?


----------



## trinidarkie1

From what I understand, MT has so much protein in it it's best to not use any items with strong proteins like that. It's already a growth aid.
Stick to the Garlic options for shedding, it's less expensive and works great. 


Where's Kiya? Did I do good on that response?


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

You all are making me want to take my weave out.
I am using it...but I dont feel like I am using it the way that I should...


----------



## JustKiya

trinidarkie1 said:


> From what I understand, MT has so much protein in it it's best to not use any items with strong proteins like that. It's already a growth aid.
> Stick to the Garlic options for shedding, it's less expensive and works great.
> 
> 
> Where's Kiya? Did I do good on that response?



 You did good.   ITA!!


----------



## trinidarkie1

YAY FOR ME!


----------



## slim_thick

Question!! for the ladies using OCT daily, are you leaving it in your hair daily or applying and washing out daily? Please help anyone even my MT ladies if your using your MT daily what is your reggie?

Thanks, any help will ge greatly appreicated.


----------



## JustKiya

slim_thick said:


> Question!! for the ladies using OCT daily, are you leaving it in your hair daily or applying and washing out daily? Please help anyone even my MT ladies if your using daily; what is a daily regimen.
> 
> Thanks, any help will be greatly appreicated.



It depends.  I think that most ladies haven't changed up their washing schedule, because of MT/OCT. Personally, I wash twice a week, and apply MT to my _*scalp only*_ daily.


----------



## slim_thick

JustKiya said:


> It depends.  I think that most ladies haven't changed up their washing schedule, because of MT/OCT. Personally, I wash twice a week, and apply MT to my _*scalp only*_ daily.


 

Thanks Kiya!! So you oil your scalp, apply MT (scalp only) then leave the house. Are you applying MT to damp or dry scalp?


----------



## JustKiya

slim_thick said:


> Thanks Kiya!! So you oil your scalp, apply MT (scalp only) then leave the house. Are you applying MT to damp or dry scalp?



I actually do it at night. My mix has oils already mixed in. I get home after work, use MT to massage my dry scalp, tie it up, go on with the rest of my evening.  I cowash on Wed night & on Sat or Sun.


----------



## EMJazzy

slim_thick said:


> Question!! for the ladies using OCT daily, are you leaving it in your hair daily or applying and washing out daily? Please help anyone even my MT ladies if your using your MT daily what is your reggie?
> 
> Thanks, any help will ge greatly appreicated.


 
I apply MT at night, massage it in, apply the premiere cream rinse to the length of my hair and baggy for the night then I co-wash it out in the morning, apply my moisterizer and bun....then repeat. 

ETA: I wash my hair with the Premiere Poo twice a week and I DC twice a week.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Ok guys you can officially add me to the list. 

I just ordered MegaTek from Vet Valley online.
I AM NOT happy though; I live in a rural area full of horses and cattle, and NONE of these stores even carry EQYSS. I am looking into buying wholesale my [email protected] self.


----------



## Shimmie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aw Shimmie, that's beautiful...I love your spirit!
> 
> I too, will dedicate my hair products to the Lord for his blessing. I always pray for His Guidance, but dedication is an awesome thing!
> 
> I thank you for sharing...
> 
> _Blessed_ Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll....


  And may you receive all His Blessings in abundance and more.  

Confession:  Each time I've failed, I was lovingly reminded by the Lord, that He is the Way, The Truth and The Light.  Nothing in Him is amiss neither is it hidden, from those who ask of Him.   

Remember the Lillies of the Field?  They toil nor spin not.... 

So it shall be with our hair.  It will still flourish and grow in beauty as God originally designed it to be.  

Love and Blessings to you angel.


----------



## lovenharmony

I posted in the OCT/MT Progress Pix thread, but just wanted to say in the official thread that I have joined the MT challenge!  Will be starting 8/1.08. Wish me luck!


----------



## JustKiya

lovenharmony said:


> I posted in the OCT/MT Progress Pix thread, but just wanted to say in the official thread that I have joined the MT challenge!  Will be starting 8/1.08. Wish me luck!



 Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!!! I don't have to WISH you luck, I know you'll have good luck!!


----------



## MonPetite

Has anyone used MT and NOT had insane growth from day one? As if it had to "build" before they saw a growth explosion?


----------



## rhapsdyblu

graceunderfire said:


> So I am back on the megatek. I used it today. I stopped the Nexxus Humectress because it has soy and I didn't realize it. Now I am back to searching for a good moisturizing conditioner for co-washing.
> 
> I used Pantene for a clarifying shampoo. I didn't like it. What are you guys using?
> 
> My hair is still coming along nicely. I just looked at the pictures of my hair from three weeks ago and it is amazing!!! I have hair!! I have enough to catch and hold between my two fingers (I was bald when I started mt).


 
Yay!! graceunderfire.  Congratulations.  I know how it feels to see/feel those bald spots start to disappear


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Bublin said:


> Thats so funny and so true Shimmie.
> 
> Progress -
> I had a touch up on 21st July.
> 
> Started using MegaTek on 25th July every night on my scalp (mixed with a small amount of Castor oil as i noticed my scalp was a little dry when i used it neat).
> 
> Today is the 30th and i feel like i have about 2-3 weeks of re-growth....my hair grows-in in waves (if that makes sense) and i feel waves all over especially around the back where my hair grows fastest anyway.
> 
> My hair breaks very easily and sheds like mad but so far only minimal shedding and my hair def feels stronger. (This alone is enough to keep me using the stuff)


 
Wow! Everytime I read a new progress post I am in awe, although I know it works.  I am so happy for you, especially with your hair experiencing less shedding and having more strength.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

lilsparkle825 said:


> how much are you using? how are you using it? i had that problem my first week on MT but then i added more oil to the bottle...wayyyy less buildup, same results.
> 
> hey guys...my progress pics are in my sig now! i had a helluva time getting clear pics cause of my cheap *** camera...but...you know. when ya got lemons...follow the recipe in the cooking forum and make some strawberry lemonade.


 

Wow, Wow, Wow!!



EMJazzy said:


> I put my update in the pics thread...I will stick them here also. MEGA TEK IS ALL THAT!!!
> 
> July 17, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 30, 2008


 
And Wow again. Amazing growth , Ladies


----------



## JustKiya

littlegoldlamb said:


> Has anyone used MT and NOT had insane growth from day one? As if it had to "build" before they saw a growth explosion?



I actually think that when Sareca first started using it, she didn't see growth for a hot minute, and then it almost exploded out of her head. *thinks* And I know there are people in the current challenge who didn't see growth right away either - I can't remember who though, or if they stuck with it and then saw growth. 

I find that sometimes my hair is getting longer, and sometimes it's getting thicker, and the times alternate.....


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Just some observations: When I first started using MT, my growth was radical. In a week and a half I saw bald spots literally disappear. My original mix had a lot of stuff in it and I then decided to use MT with just a little JBCO. 

Now as far as how it feels on my hair, it was dryer with just the JBCO. I actually didn't like how it felt on. I am not talking about how my hair feels, but how the product feels as it is applied. I didn't like the "dryness" of it. I also feel my growth slowed down. *But...and this is a big but...*since the bald spots are now mostly patches of fuzz and patches of bush, it is much, much harder to see the difference in growth rate. And... when I am not so focused on my hair, I will look up & think, wow, where did all that hair come from.

So after two weeks of using MT with JBCO only (4 oz MT/1 oz JBCO), I am going back to using my original mix. In two weeks I will see if the growth rate changes (if I can tell, that is). However, my main reason for going back to my original mix is I like how it feels, better. 

I CW every morning, apply leave in, then MT - megassage & then add other products. Just before bed I also MT & megassage. I originally just applied the night time dosage to the bald areas & then somehow, unconsciously started doing my whole head. So I realized I do my whole head twice a day (this girl needs ALL the help she can get). I DC twice a week (once with steam) & one of those DC's is with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner. I also take garlic pills twice a day. So far no shedding (ever with MT) or breakage.

I am impatient as all get out, so I am constantly looking for growth. I think we may need a "stop looking for growth keep hands out of hair with OCT/MT challenge".

I hope this post made sense. LOL


----------



## twilight80

When is the next challenge starting or can you join anytime? I ordered mine two days ago and hope to have it by Monday! I so ecxited over a hair product that I think I'm going to use it as soon as I open the package!

I have a few questions if ya'll don't mind.

Is it best to use straight or mixed with oils?

Is it better to use before or after washing the hair? ( I co-wash every other day)

Is it ok to use on children? I have a 21 month old that could really use it on her sides and back.


----------



## JustKiya

twilight80 said:


> When is the next challenge starting or can you join anytime? I ordered mine two days ago and hope to have it by Monday! I so ecxited over a hair product that I think I'm going to use it as soon as I open the package!
> 
> I have a few questions if ya'll don't mind.
> 
> Is it best to use straight or mixed with oils?
> 
> Is it better to use before or after washing the hair? ( I co-wash every other day)
> 
> Is it ok to use on children? I have a 21 month old that could really use it on her sides and back.



Join anytime!! 

That depends on you - I like the way it feels more with oils - it feels - tackier? somehow, straight. The oils give it a little 'slip' to me. 

I'd suggest applying it after you cowash, so that it stays on for as long as possible til the next cowash. 

Girl, leave that baby alone!!  I think the youngest user is *thinks* 13? 11? now - but I'm personally uncomfy with putting stuff on babies - they are so much smaller than a full grown (or mostly grown) human (or a horse!) - I dunno. I wouldn't.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Rhapsody Blue, can you tell me what your original MT concoction is? the one before your JBCO mix?


----------



## rhapsdyblu

trinidarkie1 said:


> Rhapsody Blue, can you tell me what your original MT concoction is? the one before your JBCO mix?


 
I was so afraid someone would ask...LOL

OK- I used Lady Aggie's recipe (I believe it's on the first page of this thread) & since I didn't have any JBCO at that time, I substituted it with the MoeGro oil recipe (I already had some made up). I also used my own MN recipe mix (since I already had that - which had MN, castor & olive oil, blessed oil - yes, I said that - MSM & sulphur 8 - ratios about 1 tube MN and 1 oz each of other stuff) and JK's idea (SAA, honeyquat, Vit E oil & CO). Yes, I know it seems extreme, but I love to mix. it's an addiction - OK?

As I said, I have gone back to that because I like how it feels. I will see in two weeks if the growth rate is affected- if I can tell, even. & I will need to make up more again. I know I won't get the recipe quite right since I did not write it down (yeah, shame on me), but I am sure I can come up with a reasonable facsimile thereof. 

Keep in mind, I had stuff already made up (MN & MoeGrow oil) & this seemed like a reasonable way to use it up once I started the MT. My thinking at first, was also that if MT would grow hair, then adding the MN & MoeGrow would kick it up a notch. I later thought it wasn't necessary & wanted to see what would happen with it kinda straight. So I was just experimenting. I probably should have left it alone - you know, if it ain't broke - don't fix it? So I am going back to what I did at first.

Sorry this took so long - I sure you guys know by now I talk/write a whole lot.


----------



## lilsparkle825

Shimmie said:


> :wow: Lilsparkle this is........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HUGE!!! *
> *TWO Weeks and This is at least an inch of new Hair Growth! *
> 
> *Congratulations Angel! :reddancer:*
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> **


i never said thank you yesterday...thank you, love. all the support from LHCF makes me want to continue this awesome progress and help everyone else get there as well.


Caramel_Diva said:


> You all are making me want to take my weave out.
> I am using it...but I dont feel like I am using it the way that I should...


how are you using it?


slim_thick said:


> Question!! for the ladies using OCT daily, are you leaving it in your hair daily or applying and washing out daily? Please help anyone even my MT ladies if your using your MT daily what is your reggie?
> 
> Thanks, any help will ge greatly appreicated.


easy, apply it to my scalp every other night. 3 parts MT to 1 part oil. thats it, no extra washing or anything.


JustKiya said:


> Girl, leave that baby alone!!  I think the youngest user is *thinks* 13? 11? now - but I'm personally uncomfy with putting stuff on babies - they are so much smaller than a full grown (or mostly grown) human (or a horse!) - I dunno. I wouldn't.


my sister is using it and she is 13; she got a little over 1/2" in two weeks as well but i haven't taken pics yet.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I *may* have stooped to an all time hair low.



Last night, I got in super late, fell down some concrete stairs, twisted my ankle and tore a contact. After all that, I wound up not applying my MT cuz I just wanted to go to bed. All this morning I kept thinking, 'Great, I didn't apply any MT... this is some bull..' It didn't help that everybody and their grandmama were adding progress pix..  So I'm just a little bitter about all this, mmkay?

At lunch today, I had to run home to take the deadbolt off the door so the painters could get in. While I was there, I went into my bedroom to put away some shoes, and that infamous black and blue bottle caught my eye.

I thought, 'I couldn't.'

'I wouldn't.'

'Could I....???'

'WOULD I....?!?!?'

Yeah.

I did.



So basically I went home for lunch to megasagge... Lawd have mercy....  

Don't judge me.


----------



## trinidarkie1

You are just too much.


----------



## trinidarkie1

You are just too much.


----------



## Shimmie

trinidarkie1 said:


> From what I understand, MT has so much protein in it it's best to not use any items with strong proteins like that. It's already a growth aid.
> Stick to the Garlic options for shedding, it's less expensive and works great.
> 
> 
> Where's Kiya? Did I do good on that response?


Trini...   You did wonderful!   

So the Garlic/Oil is helping with the shedding?  I'm so happy for you.  It really does work.  It's just a little messy...it drips...  But it cleans up very well.   

As long as it stopped my shedding, I can put up with the drips.  Indeed I can.


----------



## Shimmie

kels823 said:


> I *may* have stooped to an all time hair low.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, I got in super late, fell down some concrete stairs, twisted my ankle and tore a contact. After all that, I wound up not applying my MT cuz I just wanted to go to bed. All this morning I kept thinking, 'Great, I didn't apply any MT... this is some bull..' It didn't help that everybody and their grandmama were adding progress pix..  So I'm just a little bitter about all this, mmkay?
> 
> At lunch today, I had to run home to take the deadbolt off the door so the painters could get in. While I was there, I went into my bedroom to put away some shoes, and that infamous black and blue bottle caught my eye.
> 
> I thought, 'I couldn't.'
> 
> 'I wouldn't.'
> 
> 'Could I....???'
> 
> 'WOULD I....?!?!?'
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I went home for lunch to megasagge... Lawd have mercy....
> 
> Don't judge me.


 
   Girl, I ain't judging.  This is too cute.  An afternoon delight with Mega Tek.   These horses have a hold on us for sure.  

Ummmm, I've been delayed for outside events a plenty.......cause I was Ova'saging...

  I'm so sorry you fell down and got hurt.    I hope all is well and that your eyes were not affected by the broken contact lense.   God bless you, angel.


----------



## Shimmie

lilsparkle825 said:


> i never said thank you yesterday...thank you, love. all the support from LHCF makes me want to continue this awesome progress and help everyone else get there as well.


 
 You are so welcome.  

We're here for each other    

.......and for the HORSES who are missing their Mega Tek that we've been buying away from them.


----------



## JustKiya

kels823 said:


> I *may* have stooped to an all time hair low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I went home for lunch to megasagge... Lawd have mercy....
> 
> Don't judge me.



*cracks up*  

Girl, don't feel bad at all!! That's dedication right there!! 

Are you doing okay? How's the ankle??


----------



## Shimmie

MissNina said:


> I think I'm going to try MT as a rinse out (about 2-5 minutes) on Co-wash days since I do that only once a week. On wash day I use Porosity Control as a rinse out. Thanks for the idea!


Sounds like a good plan .   

You know, I've never shared this because I didn't want others to have a negative result, but I've used the Mega Tek mixed with Castor Oil to seal my ends and I've moved it down my hair as I made into a twist.  

Now I also use Ovation, but I've never put it on the length of my hair due to the high protein that it has. The protein content is higher in Ovation and lower in Mega Tek. 

I've also used Mega Tek mixed with Castor Oil on my face.  I had some excess on my hands and I thought, "Why not?" :scratchch:  

My skin was very soft.  The Mega Tek smoothed onto my face white at first, but with the oil, it blended in and my skin seems to like it.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> Sounds like a good plan .
> 
> You know, I've never shared this because I didn't want others to have a negative result, but I've used the Mega Tek mixed with Castor Oil to seal my ends and I've moved it down my hair as I made into a twist.
> 
> Now I also use Ovation, but I've never put it on the length of my hair due to the high protein that it has. The protein content is higher in Ovation and lower in Mega Tek.
> 
> *I've also used Mega Tek mixed with Castor Oil on my face.  I had some excess on my hands and I thought, "Why not?"* :scratchch:
> 
> My skin was very soft.  The Mega Tek smoothed onto my face white at first, but with the oil, it blended in and my skin seems to like it.



Someone mentioned that she mixed some Ovation into her face cream, and since then, I've been adding a tiny dab of my MT mix to my face cream  -it's been about a week and I swear, my face is GLOWING - it's so smooth and - young looking - you know how that YOUNG skin looks? I'm talking preteen, here.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Yuh see, I'm not that lucky! I am Wolverine's Sister. And the only place that my hair seems to not grow well is on my head.
I don't want to wake up one morning and see my unibrow again


----------



## rhapsdyblu

kels823 said:


> I *may* have stooped to an all time hair low.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, I got in super late, fell down some concrete stairs, twisted my ankle and tore a contact. After all that, I wound up not applying my MT cuz I just wanted to go to bed. All this morning I kept thinking, 'Great, I didn't apply any MT... this is some bull..' It didn't help that everybody and their grandmama were adding progress pix..  So I'm just a little bitter about all this, mmkay?
> 
> At lunch today, I had to run home to take the deadbolt off the door so the painters could get in. While I was there, I went into my bedroom to put away some shoes, and that infamous black and blue bottle caught my eye.
> 
> I thought, 'I couldn't.'
> 
> 'I wouldn't.'
> 
> 'Could I....???'
> 
> 'WOULD I....?!?!?'
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I went home for lunch to megasagge... Lawd have mercy....
> 
> Don't judge me.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

kels823 said:


> I *may* have stooped to an all time hair low.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, I got in super late, fell down some concrete stairs, twisted my ankle and tore a contact. After all that, I wound up not applying my MT cuz I just wanted to go to bed. All this morning I kept thinking, 'Great, I didn't apply any MT... this is some bull..' It didn't help that everybody and their grandmama were adding progress pix..  So I'm just a little bitter about all this, mmkay?
> 
> At lunch today, I had to run home to take the deadbolt off the door so the painters could get in. While I was there, I went into my bedroom to put away some shoes, and that infamous black and blue bottle caught my eye.
> 
> I thought, 'I couldn't.'
> 
> 'I wouldn't.'
> 
> 'Could I....???'
> 
> 'WOULD I....?!?!?'
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I went home for lunch to megasagge... Lawd have mercy....
> 
> Don't judge me.


 
OK, I was laughing so hard, I forgot to ask are you OK? How's the ankle?  Please becareful, OK - we don't want you hurt, my dear.

And no one will judge you - we are doing crazy things ourselves - afterall, we are now robbing the horses of their much needed products.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Hysterical



kels823 said:


> I *may* have stooped to an all time hair low.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, I got in super late, fell down some concrete stairs, twisted my ankle and tore a contact. After all that, I wound up not applying my MT cuz I just wanted to go to bed. All this morning I kept thinking, 'Great, I didn't apply any MT... this is some bull..' It didn't help that everybody and their grandmama were adding progress pix..  So I'm just a little bitter about all this, mmkay?
> 
> At lunch today, I had to run home to take the deadbolt off the door so the painters could get in. While I was there, I went into my bedroom to put away some shoes, and that infamous black and blue bottle caught my eye.
> 
> I thought, 'I couldn't.'
> 
> 'I wouldn't.'
> 
> 'Could I....???'
> 
> 'WOULD I....?!?!?'
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I went home for lunch to megasagge... Lawd have mercy....
> 
> Don't judge me.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Someone mentioned that she mixed some Ovation into her face cream, and since then, I've been adding a tiny dab of my MT mix to my face cream -it's been about a week and I swear, my face is GLOWING - it's so smooth and - young looking - you know how that YOUNG skin looks? I'm talking preteen, here.


Girl I just left your other thread on the 'salt' and adw425 came to my rescue with my Epsom Salts hair rinse; and now you just came to my Mega T face rescue  

Doesn't it do a wonderful job though?  It goes on white before it absorbs into the skin.  At first ot kind of scared me   because I thought it was going to stay white on my face   But the oil smoothed it in really nice.     I love the way it makes my skin look and feel.  

It's good for elbows and the heels of my feet too.  I likey...


----------



## trinidarkie1

rhapsdyblu said:


> I was so afraid someone would ask...LOL
> 
> OK- I used Lady Aggie's recipe (I believe it's on the first page of this thread) & since I didn't have any JBCO at that time, I substituted it with the MoeGro oil recipe (I already had some made up). I also used my own *MN recipe mix (since I already had that - which had MN, castor & olive oil, blessed oil - yes, I said that - MSM & sulphur 8 - ratios about 1 tube MN and 1 oz each of other stuff) and JK's idea (SAA, honeyquat, Vit E oil & CO). Yes, I know it seems extreme, but I love to mix. it's an addiction - OK?*
> 
> As I said, I have gone back to that because I like how it feels. I will see in two weeks if the growth rate is affected- if I can tell, even. & I will need to make up more again. I know I won't get the recipe quite right since I did not write it down (yeah, shame on me), but I am sure I can come up with a reasonable facsimile thereof.
> 
> Keep in mind, I had stuff already made up (MN & MoeGrow oil) & this seemed like a reasonable way to use it up once I started the MT. My thinking at first, was also that if MT would grow hair, then adding the MN & MoeGrow would kick it up a notch. I later thought it wasn't necessary & wanted to see what would happen with it kinda straight. So I was just experimenting. I probably should have left it alone - you know, if it ain't broke - don't fix it? So I am going back to what I did at first.
> 
> Sorry this took so long - I sure you guys know by now I talk/write a whole lot.



Yes girl you are a mixer indeed.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thank you all for the well wishes!!! I'm just clumsy as ever  and completely missed a step on the way into my apartment. Ankle is really tender and swollen; I'm off tomorrow so I'll take care of it.  You all are so sweet!!!!

I want shoulder length in 08.    I'll do what it takes to get there.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been putting the excess MT on my eyebrows...   I have naturally thick brows, but the MT has them looking like caterpillars!!   I use it to grow them in quickly so I can get a nice, clean arch.


----------



## trinidarkie1

kels823 said:


> I've been putting the excess MT on my eyebrows...  I have naturally thick brows, *but the MT has them looking like caterpillars!!*  I use it to grow them in quickly so I can get a nice, clean arch.


 

ahahahahaha I can't take it! That is SO funny!


----------



## JustKiya

kels823 said:


> I've been putting the excess MT on my eyebrows...   I have naturally thick brows, but the MT has them looking like caterpillars!!   I use it to grow them in quickly so I can get a nice, clean arch.



 I dab a lil (if I have some left on my fingers from doing my hairline) on my eyebrows too - I have naturally thin eyebrows, and I would LOVE if they filled out some.


----------



## trinidarkie1

JustKiya said:


> I dab a lil (if I have some left on my fingers from doing my hairline) on my eyebrows too - I have naturally thin eyebrows, and I would LOVE if they filled out some.


 

I have trichotilomania, so I need to be doing that. I have half of an eyebrow left over each eye. Thank God for eyebrow pencils.


----------



## RENIBELL

Hi ladies I'm a newbie here, and this is my first ever post, i have been following this thread for a while, and i have decided to join the challenge. i got my megatek yesterday and i already started applied it twice. already got the scalp soreness, and tingling. cant wait to see some growth! i mixed mine with some jojoba oil, hope this is okay. about getting the mega tek on the whole hair, i currently have conrows, and i just apply between the lines, is this okay or do i have to take out the conrows to apply properly?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Valerie

I ordered Mega Tek today from www.tailgator.co.uk. So I should be receiving it on Saturday morning.


----------



## JustKiya

RENIBELL said:


> Hi ladies I'm a newbie here, and this is my first ever post, i have been following this thread for a while, and i have decided to join the challenge. i got my megatek yesterday and i already started applied it twice. already got the scalp soreness, and tingling. cant wait to see some growth! i mixed mine with some jojoba oil, hope this is okay. about getting the mega tek on the whole hair, i currently have conrows, and i just apply between the lines, is this okay or do i have to take out the conrows to apply properly?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Welcome!!!!!!!  

Jojoba oil should be fine - it's like sebum, so I can't see that causing a problem. And applying between the parts is fine too, I would suggest massaging it in and 'rubbing' the scalp under the cornrows, to try to spread a little over under 'em. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Jenaee

I’ve jumped on the wagon!! I started MT on Tuesday. I mixed it with JBCO, Coconut oil, and Peppermint EO. Has anyone experienced itchiness? The 1st day I had no itchies at all, just tingles. Today is the 2nd day and I’ve got the itchies.


----------



## RENIBELL

JustKiya said:


> Welcome!!!!!!!
> 
> Jojoba oil should be fine - it's like sebum, so I can't see that causing a problem. And applying between the parts is fine too, I would suggest massaging it in and 'rubbing' the scalp under the cornrows, to try to spread a little over under 'em.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Thanks JustKiya, you guys have really inspired me to get with Megassaging . is twice a day too much? how much more growth do you get with megatek? i'm a slow grower so i'm hoping for 1/2inch


----------



## SelfStyled

Shimmie said:


> Sounds like a good plan .
> 
> You know, I've never shared this because I didn't want others to have a negative result, but I've used the Mega Tek mixed with Castor Oil to seal my ends and I've moved it down my hair as I made into a twist.
> 
> *Now I also use Ovation, but I've never put it on the length of my hair due to the high protein that it has. The protein content is higher in Ovation and lower in Mega Tek.*
> 
> I've also used Mega Tek mixed with Castor Oil on my face. I had some excess on my hands and I thought, "Why not?" :scratchch:
> 
> My skin was very soft. The Mega Tek smoothed onto my face white at first, but with the oil, it blended in and my skin seems to like it.


 
Hi Shimmie,

I always though it was the other way around w/, MT having the higher protein content, I know you know your stuff when it comes to this stuff.  I am just wondering how you found that out.  Thanks.


----------



## JustKiya

Jenaee said:


> I’ve jumped on the wagon!! I started MT on Tuesday. I mixed it with JBCO, Coconut oil, and Peppermint EO. Has anyone experienced itchiness? The 1st day I had no itchies at all, just tingles. Today is the 2nd day and I’ve got the itchies.



*nod* Quite a few ladies have experienced the Itch. I've found that giving your scalp a GOOD massage eases the itches nicely.  



RENIBELL said:


> Thanks JustKiya, you guys have really inspired me to get with Megassaging . is twice a day too much? how much more growth do you get with megatek? i'm a slow grower so i'm hoping for 1/2inch



lilsparkle is using twice a day, I think, and she hasn't had any issues. My normal growth is 1/4 inch a month, and I'm getting 3/4 with the MT.


----------



## RENIBELL

guys what does castor oil do for the hair?


----------



## EMJazzy

kels823 said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes!!! I'm just clumsy as ever  and completely missed a step on the way into my apartment. Ankle is really tender and swollen; I'm off tomorrow so I'll take care of it. You all are so sweet!!!!
> 
> I want shoulder length in 08.  I'll do what it takes to get there.


 
My daughter injured her knee the same way you injured your ankle. I wish you a speedy recovery.  



JustKiya said:


> I dab a lil (if I have some left on my fingers from doing my hairline) on my eyebrows too - I have naturally thin eyebrows, and I would LOVE if they filled out some.


 
I've been putting MT on my eyebrows and they are growing just as fast as my hair...I didn't think to take before pics altho I do have some pics of my face that shows my eyebrows b4 MT. I'm going to take a comparison pic and see what it looks like. :scratchch


----------



## RENIBELL

JustKiya said:


> *nod* Quite a few ladies have experienced the Itch. I've found that giving your scalp a GOOD massage eases the itches nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> lilsparkle is using twice a day, I think, and she hasn't had any issues. My normal growth is 1/4 inch a month, and I'm getting 3/4 with the MT.


 


do you get 3/4 from Megassaging only once a day? cause i dont mind doing that if it gets rid of the itches and i can still get good results! this is really exciting, i saw all the progress pics! They were very impressive.


----------



## JustKiya

RENIBELL said:


> guys what does castor oil do for the hair?



There are a lot of threads on castor oil - if you run a quick title search, you'll get loads of hits. 
I use it in my hair as a 'sealer', and it leaves my hair soft and moist. 



RENIBELL said:


> do you get 3/4 from Megassaging only once a day? cause i dont mind doing that if it gets rid of the itches and i can still get good results! this is really exciting, i saw all the progress pics! They were very impressive.



Yup, once a day! If I had more time, I would do it twice a day, I won't front - there have been some weekends/days off of work that I've almost talked myself into it.


----------



## lilsparkle825

kels823 said:


> I've been putting the excess MT on my eyebrows...  I have naturally thick brows, but the MT has them looking like caterpillars!!  I use it to grow them in quickly so I can get a nice, clean arch.


this is really smart. i might do that!


RENIBELL said:


> Hi ladies I'm a newbie here, and this is my first ever post, i have been following this thread for a while, and i have decided to join the challenge. i got my megatek yesterday and i already started applied it twice. already got the scalp soreness, and tingling. cant wait to see some growth! i mixed mine with some jojoba oil, hope this is okay. about getting the mega tek on the whole hair, i currently have conrows, and i just apply between the lines, is this okay or do i have to take out the conrows to apply properly?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


i have cornrows right now...its actually easier for me cause with the kinky twists i had my sister helping me, but with the cornrows i just dab some on my fingers and 'grease' my parts. go with JustKiya's suggestion and massage it in, but you dont have to take them out everyday!


JustKiya said:


> lilsparkle is using twice a day, I think, and she hasn't had any issues. My normal growth is 1/4 inch a month, and I'm getting 3/4 with the MT.


nuh-uh; _every two days_ is more like it. i'm too lazy! (well sometimes i get it in every day...) i'm still getting 3/4 regardless though!


----------



## RENIBELL

lilsparkle825 said:


> this is really smart. i might do that!
> 
> i have cornrows right now...its actually easier for me cause with the kinky twists i had my sister helping me, but with the cornrows i just dab some on my fingers and 'grease' my parts. go with JustKiya's suggestion and massage it in, but you dont have to take them out everyday!
> 
> nuh-uh; _every two days_ is more like it. i'm too lazy! (well sometimes i get it in every day...) i'm still getting 3/4 regardless though!


 
Hey Lilsparkle, are your cornrows professionally done? i did mine myself,  your progress looks amazing, what do you mix your MT with and what is your reggie?


----------



## EOAA

hey ladies, just checkin in,I havent been posting much,but I have been using my MT/OCT faithfully for 4 weeks and a day now. I only mix mine with JBCO now(before it was olive and tea tree). I havent experienced any itchy scalp,shedding, or tingling(or should i add yet)anywho, i have a little growth so far and it has gotten a lil thicker. I put singles in my hair on Tuesday until september 1st to stop observing it erry day, Im trying so hard not to take them out before then.


----------



## lilsparkle825

RENIBELL said:


> Hey Lilsparkle, are your cornrows professionally done? i did mine myself, your progress looks amazing, what do you mix your MT with and what is your reggie?


hello 

my cousin did them, but she's not a professional...its just hard to get her to redo them cause she's always "busy"  i've gotten kinky twisting my own hair down so i'm trying to learn to do cornrows myself, but i did my own flat twists last week and they were JACKED...so thats not giving me much hope on that end.

i do 3 parts MT to one part oil, i mix it in an applicator bottle and apply it to my scalp once a day or every 2 days. whatever oil is fine...jojoba oil and coconut oil have been on my must-buy list for some time now so i need to go ahead and get them, but right now i am using africa's best herbal oil in my mix. helps me go through the MT a lot slower which is good considering my mom, sis and i are ALL sharing this one bottle and i am going to leave this one for them when i go back to school in august.  i wash once a week...tonight is a wash night for me, but i have never DC'd in braids...so we will see how this goes. 

once i take these out i MIGHT go back to just doing wash n go's but i am having too much fun seeing my new growth in braids right now...i dunno, maybe i will do some box braids. how long have you been doing your own cornrows?


----------



## twnz&1mo

I agree Shimmie's spirit is so beautiful, and please forgive me Shimmie for not saying thank you for the words of incouragement.  You are a gem.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aw Shimmie, that's beautiful...I love your spirit!
> 
> I too, will dedicate my hair products to the Lord for his blessing. I always pray for His Guidance, but dedication is an awesome thing!
> 
> I thank you for sharing...
> 
> _Blessed_ Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll....


----------



## trinidarkie1

*looks around* Kiya Where are you? 

I have the following to mix with my MT, and I am asking you because I noticed you were saying something about Jojoba Oil being a sebum? brr? What's that?erplexed

My list:
- Jamaican Black Castor Oil
- Tea Tree Oil
- Jojoba Oil
- Avocado Oil

I was planning on doing straight ole MT with a few drops of the Essential Oils? Any suggestions?

This is open to everyone.


----------



## lilsparkle825

trinidarkie1 said:


> *looks around* Kiya Where are you?
> 
> I have the following to mix with my MT, and I am asking you because I noticed you were saying something about Jojoba Oil being a sebum? brr? What's that?erplexed
> 
> My list:
> - Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> - Tea Tree Oil
> - Jojoba Oil
> - Avocado Oil
> 
> I was planning on doing straight ole MT with a few drops of the Essential Oils? Any suggestions?
> 
> This is open to everyone.


jojoba is closest to our natural sebum, you know like the oil on your face and scalp and stuff. if i had all of those i would go with the jojoba or avocado, but maybe that is because those are the oils i want really bad. JBCO just seems like it would be too heavy for me although it thickens your hair.


----------



## trinidarkie1

well the Tea Tree is more for scent than anything and  as for the JBCO I have really thin hair so besides length, I need the thickness really badly.


----------



## genesis132

~~ANOTHER OBSERVATION LADIES~~~
This past Saturday, I re-braided a few of my twists extenstions around my edges and the back of my hair to prevent matting of the braids...Yall, I made sure to really grip my hair and make sure the braids were on tight escpecially in the back.....it's Thursday and my braids are loose like I never re-did them....I know for a fact its not slippage because I braided them tight just to make sure they didn't slip.

SOMETHING IS GOING ON LADIES,,...but in a good way tho'

THIS OCT STUFF IS KICKING IN NOW...yipee!!!


----------



## Shimmie

SelfStyled said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> I always though it was the other way around w/, MT having the higher protein content, I know you know your stuff when it comes to this stuff.  I am just wondering how you found that out.  Thanks.


 Hi Angel.  I wish I did know my stuff   Don't let me fool you  

Actually I got this from the *Horse's mouth*, literally-- , meaning the company's representatives.  In the beginning when I first ordered and started using the Ovation Hair Care System (February) I had a lot of questions and the people at Ovation were quite helpful.  They are the best and they have always given me wonderful customer service, including calls.

I'm going to try and search  our Original  Ovation thread  for this challenge (this is thread 2 for the Ovation/Mega Tek Challenge) which has  the ingredients listed for both the Mega Tek and the Ovation Cell Therapy.   

There were a lot of comparisons made by the ladies here who were making a decision on which product was best.  There are several posts in the first thread with the ingredient comparisons as well as the price.  

Hugs and blessings angel...


----------



## BostonMaria

Wow! I come back a week later and there are 30 new pages! 

Well I enjoyed my blow out and I finally co-washed my hair today and OMG I was so happy to see my curls, I almost forgot how awesome they are! LOL 

I applied the MT and massaged and my scalp is on fiyah!  I couldn't apply it on my straightened hair because I was afraid of ruining it. I will be in Arizona in a few days for a conference and I'm debating on whether or not to take the MT with me. God forbid security confiscate it LOL or worse, my co-workers see it!


----------



## Shimmie

twnz&1mo said:


> I agree Shimmie's spirit is so beautiful, and please forgive me Shimmie for not saying thank you for the words of incouragement.  You are a gem.


  And you precious lady are a 'twin gem'  

Happy Hair Growth


----------



## lilsparkle825

genesis132 said:


> ~~ANOTHER OBSERVATION LADIES~~~
> This past Saturday, I re-braided a few of my twists extenstions around my edges and the back of my hair to prevent matting of the braids...Yall, I made sure to really grip my hair and make sure the braids were on tight escpecially in the back.....it's Thursday and my braids are loose like I never re-did them....I know for a fact its not slippage because I braided them tight just to make sure they didn't slip.
> 
> SOMETHING IS GOING ON LADIES,,...but in a good way tho'
> 
> THIS OCT STUFF IS KICKING IN NOW...yipee!!!


i give it a week before you get the itchies and take em out like i did 


BostonMaria said:


> Wow! I come back a week later and there are 30 new pages!
> 
> Well I enjoyed my blow out and I finally co-washed my hair today and OMG I was so happy to see my curls, I almost forgot how awesome they are! LOL
> 
> I applied the MT and massaged and my scalp is on fiyah! I couldn't apply it on my straightened hair because I was afraid of ruining it. I will be in Arizona in a few days for a conference and I'm debating on whether or not to take the MT with me. God forbid security confiscate it LOL or worse, my co-workers see it!


welcome back...put it in a smaller bottle


----------



## EMJazzy

Shimmie said:


> Hi Angel. I wish I did know my stuff  Don't let me fool you
> 
> Actually I got this from the *Horse's mouth*, literally-- , meaning the company's representatives. In the beginning when I first ordered and started using the Ovation Hair Care System (February) I had a lot of questions and the people at Ovation were quite helpful. They are the best and they have always given me wonderful customer service, including calls.
> 
> I'm going to try and search our Original Ovation thread for this challenge (this is thread 2 for the Ovation/Mega Tek Challenge) which has the ingredients listed for both the Mega Tek and the Ovation Cell Therapy.
> 
> There were a lot of comparisons made by the ladies here who were making a decision on which product was best. There are several posts in the first thread with the ingredient comparisons as well as the price.
> 
> Hugs and blessings angel...


 
Shimmie would Kiya have the information you are looking for in her blog? You will be reading forever trying to find the information in the thread. 



lilsparkle825 said:


> welcome back...put it in a smaller bottle


 
I was going to suggest the same thing.


----------



## sweetgal

For the ladies that have recently ordered from Hope Braids, Bobbi has been out of town with little or no internet access.  He will be shipping products in the order they were received.  He will be sending the orders ASAP and is sorry for any delays.

Again if anyone would like to order MEGA TEK products check his website out.  The prices are good, shipping stats at only $4 and his customer service is exceptional. He suspects that he may be getting more orders and will be fully stocked. 

The website is:  And no I dont know this guy!  He was the only resonable company that shipped products to me in Canada, he also ships to Europe. I was blown away with his service....

http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/


----------



## trinidarkie1

Good morning all! 
I have a bottle of MT on it's way to me today thanks to a good samaritan 
But I'm impatient, so I may go to the tack shop tomorrow anyway.

FOr the ladies who have relaxed hair; after a freshly done head, do you baste your scalp with something before you apply the MT?
I notice some ppl talk about burning sensations and tingling. I just don't want a headache, because I know for sure I Get one when I tried using Dr. Miracle's. I had headaches for 3 days!! 

Also I think I forgot exactly what the garlic is for.
Do I add the garlic to my MT mix? Or should I apply the garlic oil mix to my HAIR shaft and ends, and then apply MT to the scalp. 

*looks around for help*


----------



## SelfStyled

Shimmie said:


> Hi Angel. I wish I did know my stuff  Don't let me fool you
> 
> Actually I got this from the *Horse's mouth*, literally-- , meaning the company's representatives. In the beginning when I first ordered and started using the Ovation Hair Care System (February) I had a lot of questions and the people at Ovation were quite helpful. They are the best and they have always given me wonderful customer service, including calls.
> 
> I'm going to try and search our Original Ovation thread for this challenge (this is thread 2 for the Ovation/Mega Tek Challenge) which has the ingredients listed for both the Mega Tek and the Ovation Cell Therapy.
> 
> There were a lot of comparisons made by the ladies here who were making a decision on which product was best. There are several posts in the first thread with the ingredient comparisons as well as the price.
> 
> Hugs and blessings angel...


 
I just love your authenticity,  I wish I knew you in IRL.  Sweetie, I would never ask you to go through the 3 million post original thread.  I was just curious.  I actually have both products, I am having a little breakage and curios about a couple of recent posts where some people had luck using just a little MT on the ends.    


Hugs and Blessings to you loveliness.

ETA:  I love your new siggie.  Your hair is longer and thicker and this after a few cuts too-----very impressive.


----------



## RENIBELL

lilsparkle825 said:


> this is really smart. i might do that!
> 
> i have cornrows right now...its actually easier for me cause with the kinky twists i had my sister helping me, but with the cornrows i just dab some on my fingers and 'grease' my parts. go with JustKiya's suggestion and massage it in, but you dont have to take them out everyday!
> 
> nuh-uh; _every two days_ is more like it. i'm too lazy! (well sometimes i get it in every day...) i'm still getting 3/4 regardless though!


 

i've been doing my own conrows for a few years now, its a good protective style for my transition also. i think the MT is giving me headaches, maybe i need to cut down and use it just once a day. did anyone get headaches? or could it be too much hair rushing out of my scalp?


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

Taking horsetail has helped fill in my brows.  I am going to start putting this on my brows too...and my side burns...between MSM and horsetail they have started growing too...Is it bad that I like it?


----------



## trinidarkie1

*bumping*

Keeping the thread alive.


----------



## Shimmie

SelfStyled said:


> I just love your authenticity, I wish I knew you in IRL. Sweetie, I would never ask you to go through the 3 million post original thread. I was just curious. I actually have both products, I am having a little breakage and curios about a couple of recent posts where some people had luck using just a little MT on the ends.
> 
> 
> Hugs and Blessings to you loveliness.
> 
> ETA: I love your new siggie. Your hair is longer and thicker and this after a few cuts too-----very impressive.


Awwwww, you've just made my day.   

Bless you angel and I mean this beyond mere words, but in every area of your life where you need it most and even for each of the 'little' things that mean most to you; I wish for you all that Heaven allows and with God, that's a lot.  

Carlee was one of the representatives that I communicated with and also calls with "Bill Taylor" who invited me to do a radio 'spot' for them.   One things they always shared was that the Ovation was given more protein to 'boost' the hair growth.  

Here is the radio spot I did, I hope it plays here.  If not, PM me and I will give you my home email address with the original download link.  Let's see it this plays for you.    

(Click the 'download' button instead of the 'play').



 *Ovation Hair-Shimmie (Channel 933).mp3*
1927K Play Download


----------



## Evalina1

I have a few questions about Mega Tek.  
1) Does it matter if I have a no lye perm or lye perm in my hair?  I only ask this question because I know that when you use no lye you need more Protein and lye perms you need more moisture!  
 2) I want to perm my hair but I am not sure if I should stop using Mega Tek before this process!
I am not sure if someone asked these question but please forgive me! 
(Really Bad Eyes)


----------



## JustKiya

RENIBELL said:


> i've been doing my own conrows for a few years now, its a good protective style for my transition also. i think the MT is giving me headaches, maybe i need to cut down and use it just once a day. did anyone get headaches? or could it be too much hair rushing out of my scalp?



I think the FIRST few times I used it, I got - it wasn't quite a headache, but it felt like all the blood was rushing to my head. Kinda - swollen and lightheaded feeling, all at once. You might want to use just once a day, til you get used to it, then ramp it up.  



trinidarkie1 said:


> Good morning all!
> I have a bottle of MT on it's way to me today thanks to a good samaritan
> But I'm impatient, so I may go to the tack shop tomorrow anyway.
> 
> FOr the ladies who have relaxed hair; after a freshly done head, do you baste your scalp with something before you apply the MT?
> I notice some ppl talk about burning sensations and tingling. I just don't want a headache, because I know for sure I Get one when I tried using Dr. Miracle's. I had headaches for 3 days!!
> 
> Also I think I forgot exactly what the garlic is for.
> Do I add the garlic to my MT mix? Or should I apply the garlic oil mix to my HAIR shaft and ends, and then apply MT to the scalp.
> 
> *looks around for help*



Morning Trini!! 

The garlic is to help reduce shedding. Someone added some garlic oil (not homemade, as I think it would spoil!) to her MT mix, so that they could get the double whammy easier.... 



Shimmie said:


> Awwwww, you've just made my day.
> 
> Bless you angel and I mean this beyond mere words, but in every area of your life where you need it most and even for each of the 'little' things that mean most to you; I wish for you all that Heaven allows and with God, that's a lot.
> 
> Carlee was one of the representatives that I communicated with and also calls with "Bill Taylor" who invited me to do a radio 'spot' for them.   One things they always shared was that the Ovation was given more protein to 'boost' the hair growth.
> 
> Here is the radio spot I did, I hope it plays here.  If not, PM me and I will give you my home email address with the original download link.  Let's see it this plays for you.
> 
> (Click the 'download' button instead of the 'play').
> 
> 
> 
> *Ovation Hair-Shimmie (Channel 933).mp3*
> 1927K Play Download



Oh, that's fabulous shimmie!! I can't listen to this at work, but I'll definitely have to take a look when I get home tonight!


----------



## cocoaluv

Caramel_Diva said:


> Taking horsetail has helped fill in my brows. I am going to start putting this on my brows too...and my side burns...between MSM and horsetail they have started growing too...Is it bad that I like it?


OMG I thought I was the only one.


I have this missing little patch of hair on my eyebrow ( if you look in my siggy you can kinda see it) that I am starting to put MT on to see if it will grow


----------



## Serenity_Peace

sweetgal said:


> For the ladies that have recently ordered from Hope Braids, Bobbi has been out of town with little or no internet access. He will be shipping products in the order they were received. He will be sending the orders ASAP and is sorry for any delays.
> 
> Again if anyone would like to order MEGA TEK products check his website out. The prices are good, shipping stats at only $4 and his customer service is exceptional. He suspects that he may be getting more orders and will be fully stocked.
> 
> The website is: And no I dont know this guy! He was the only resonable company that shipped products to me in Canada, he also ships to Europe. I was blown away with his service....
> 
> http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/


 
He doesn't appear to offer the full line of products, including the Cloud 9 Rinse. Maybe I'll shoot him an email requesting a full listing. 

Thanks for this, lovely! 

Everyone is doing so well. I am so happy to witness all this progress. I got two more weeks before my touch-up.


----------



## RENIBELL

cocoaluv said:


> OMG I thought I was the only one.
> 
> 
> I have this missing little patch of hair on my eyebrow ( if you look in my siggy you can kinda see it) that I am starting to put MT on to see if it will grow


 

how freaky, i can testify to msm and horsetail too, i got an inch a month with those two together. i believe msm really works!


----------



## RENIBELL

Shimmie said:


> Awwwww, you've just made my day.
> 
> Bless you angel and I mean this beyond mere words, but in every area of your life where you need it most and even for each of the 'little' things that mean most to you; I wish for you all that Heaven allows and with God, that's a lot.
> 
> Carlee was one of the representatives that I communicated with and also calls with "Bill Taylor" who invited me to do a radio 'spot' for them. One things they always shared was that the Ovation was given more protein to 'boost' the hair growth.
> 
> Here is the radio spot I did, I hope it plays here. If not, PM me and I will give you my home email address with the original download link. Let's see it this plays for you.
> 
> (Click the 'download' button instead of the 'play').
> 
> 
> 
> *Ovation Hair-Shimmie (Channel 933).mp3*
> 1927K Play Download


 
those are wonderful words and blessings there shimmie , Thanks for sharing all this info. i cant hear the radio spot though when i click download it brings up a google page


----------



## Lebiya

RENIBELL said:


> how freaky, i can testify to msm and horsetail too, i got an inch a month with those two together. i believe msm really works!


 
Is that msm and horsetail power mixted with mt? ..or an oil??


----------



## JustKiya

Lebiya said:


> Is that msm and horsetail power mixted with mt? ..or an oil??



I think they are taking them internally..... ???


----------



## RENIBELL

Lebiya said:


> Is that msm and horsetail power mixted with mt? ..or an oil??


 
hi lebiya its actually horsetail silica tablets and Msm tablets taken orally, this works! i know that for sure.
i took 3-4tablets of horsetail, and 2000mg of Msm. saw results after the first bottle


----------



## RENIBELL

JustKiya said:


> I think they are taking them internally..... ???


 
yes kiya, internally, those are the only vits i take, thought i would be stock at collar bone lenght forever, but this has moved me along to just about APl on my longest layers, cant wait to see what Mega tek will do. i tend to keep it simple with my hair reggie, but i'm mixing my MT with Moe grow:scratchch, cause i already had horsetail and jojoba and aloe vera. i hope i'm not doing too much, from tonight i'll be using my new mega tek mix


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I put MSM powder in my water...and I take horsetail pills.


----------



## Zeal

Anyone have a promo code for Stage Coast West?


----------



## Shimmie

RENIBELL said:


> those are wonderful words and blessings there shimmie , Thanks for sharing all this info. i cant hear the radio spot though when i click download it brings up a google page


I'm so sorry.  If you like, I can send it from my email address to yours.  Just send me a PM.  

When I click on it, my Itunes player comes up and the message plays.  Hmmm, I also have google mail (gmail).  What I did was copy and paste the icon from my gmail onto the post.   It may be why it doesn't work.

Hugs and blessings to you angel...


----------



## JustKiya

Zeal said:


> Anyone have a promo code for Stage Coast West?



Nope, I sure don't - sorry!


----------



## monikr

My MT just came today (after 3 days!!) and I ordered the 16oz bottle. My question is, how long does one last for everyone? I'll be away until Jan '09 and so I'm wondering if it's worth stocking up now.


----------



## JustKiya

brightblueink said:


> My MT just came today (after 3 days!!) and I ordered the 16oz bottle. My question is, how long does one last for everyone? I'll be away until Jan '09 and so I'm wondering if it's worth stocking up now.



I'd say get at least two more bottles. I doubt that you'll go through THREE bottles, but you might at least bust open the third, esp. if you are going to be around folks who might want to 'borrow'.....


----------



## lilsparkle825

JustKiya said:


> I'd say get at least two more bottles. I doubt that you'll go through THREE bottles, but you might at least bust open the third, esp. if you are going to be around folks who might want to 'borrow'.....


it depends on how you are using it...for the way i am using it i have used about 5-6oz but there are 3 people in my house, plus i changed my mixture after we went through 4oz in a week. i would venture to say that the three of us will probably finish the bottle sometime in september...but i have to get my own bottle for when i go back to school. one bottle can *probably* last about 4 months the way i mix...so i would suggest you have two...but use it for a week or two to see how quickly you go through it.


----------



## jamaicalovely

How bout I forgot to MT this morning.  All day I was pissed....like I forgot to put on deodorant or something.

Confessions from a true MT addict


----------



## Moonxyz

my hair is ridiculously thick 
Ive been concentrating on my edges and now they resemble bush. taming them is impossible.

Im trying to hold out on relaxing until beginning of septembre ; but it will be hard


----------



## Evalina1

I have a few questions about Mega Tek. 
1) Does it matter if I have a no lye perm or lye perm in my hair? I only ask this question because I know that when you use no lye you need more Protein and lye perms you need more moisture! 
2) I want to perm my hair but I am not sure if I should stop using Mega Tek before this process!
I am not sure if someone asked these question but please forgive me! 
(Really Bad Eyes)


----------



## Evalina1

bumping!!!!! I guest I should find a support thread for Mega Tek Challenge!!! No one can answer my concerns


----------



## trinidarkie1

Evalina1 said:


> I have a few questions about Mega Tek.
> 1) Does it matter if I have a no lye perm or lye perm in my hair? I only ask this question because I know that when you use no lye you need more Protein and lye perms you need more moisture!
> 2) I want to perm my hair but I am not sure if I should stop using Mega Tek before this process!
> I am not sure if someone asked these question but please forgive me!
> (Really Bad Eyes)


 
I don't know Evalina. I can only hypothesize with you.
Based on what you are saying you know about Lye and No LYe needing Moisture or Protein respectively; then I would use the No Lye, so at least you know you wouldn't over load on Protein. 

To be on the safe side, I would also do a deep condition and avoid adding MT for a couple days before I apply my perm. 

Or like I do, baste the scalp with Sensitive Scalp or whatever grease you use and also coat the shaft of your hair so that it's sealed. Well better use Oil I guess. And then apply the perm.

No one is ignoring you, I think we all just really don't have the answer. I permed this week because I am starting my MT this week, and I wanted to be able to chart my growth. I used a No Lye, because that's what I am used to using.


----------



## Evalina1

trinidarkie1 said:


> I don't know Evalina. I can only hypothesize with you.
> Based on what you are saying you know about Lye and No LYe needing Moisture or Protein respectively; then I would use the No Lye, so at least you know you wouldn't over load on Protein.
> 
> To be on the safe side, I would also do a deep condition and avoid adding MT for a couple days before I apply my perm.
> 
> Or like I do, baste the scalp with Sensitive Scalp or whatever grease you use and also coat the shaft of your hair so that it's sealed. Well better use Oil I guess. And then apply the perm.
> 
> No one is ignoring you, I think we all just really don't have the answer. I permed this week because I am starting my MT this week, and I wanted to be able to chart my growth. I used a No Lye, because that's what I am used to using.


 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I only used Mega Tek for 3 days and my hair is very very dry!! I have a Lye Perm in my hair!!!! 1st time in years!! 
wE may be on to something


----------



## trinidarkie1

Evalina1 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I only used Mega Tek for 3 days and my hair is very very dry!! I have a Lye Perm in my hair!!!! 1st time in years!!
> wE may be on to something


 

Have you been adding additional moisture to your hair? Someone suggested to me that I should apply my moisture leave in first, seal my hair and THEN apply the MT to my scalp because that could happen: the dryness.


----------



## Evalina1

trinidarkie1 said:


> Have you been adding additional moisture to your hair? Someone suggested to me that I should apply my moisture leave in first, seal my hair and THEN apply the MT to my scalp because that could happen: the dryness.


OK I am real slow  I only apply moisture before I conditon wash or after  my weekly wash!!! I am thinking the only way to recieve moisture is to apply a conditioner.  I use Humectress, Herbal Essence and olive oil!!!!


----------



## JustKiya

Evalina1 said:


> OK I am real slow  I only apply moisture before I conditon wash or after  my weekly wash!!! I am thinking the only way to recieve moisture is to apply a conditioner.  I use Humectress, Herbal Essence and olive oil!!!!



Do you deep condition at all? You need to be doing that at _*least*_ once a week, and preferably more than that...  I think a lot of us are DC'ing twice a week with something intensely moisturizing.


----------



## SmartyPants

Ahem...

SmartyPants went HARD CORE!!!

I just ordered the gallon-sized bottle of MT!

Can you heffas hang?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

**

*Girl, I FEEL YOU!!!!  I am hair-ee...I've got hair on my legs that I won't touch, bcs, what's the point?  And my hubbie luvs it...maybe it's a Creole/Louisiana/Southern thing, but men here luv hairy legs...and yes, i get stares (from those of the paler complexions)...but it's actually prettee.........    Okay, maybe i've shared toooo much.....*

*Back to MT on the face... I'm already waxing my chin ever week!  And I did mean EVER week!  I gotta watch this hair growth stuff....i've been using sulfur soap ($1 at Family Dollar...great for oily skin and acne) and i think it is stimulating these hairs to grow on me chin!  OMGosh!  So I hate to see what MT will do.... "Awooooooo" (Best Wolf Call....)*




trinidarkie1 said:


> Yuh see, I'm not that lucky! I am Wolverine's Sister. And the only place that my hair seems to not grow well is on my head.
> I don't want to wake up one morning and see my unibrow again


----------



## explosiva9

Man, ever since I stopped using MT for the few days, I have been slacking big time. With everything that happened in my life, I have been slacking in everything! But starting today I'm going back to dialy MT'ing, taking my vits, working out, etc.

Oh and thanks for the Aubrey Organics tip. That conditioner is like NO other I have tried before. Its the best in my opinion for moisture. I'm going to start dc'ing with heat.

I miss this thread.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Hi Evalina,*

*I don't think it matters...lye vs no lye.  (I'm transitioning, however).  You should just mix your MT with castor oil or evoo so that it is not too strong...on the first page are different mixes/recipes, some are even mixing theirs with daily moisturizers such as BB Castor Oil Lotion...MT works differently on everyone.  I would stop using MT a week before getting a relaxer to be on the safe side.  I would proceed immediately after receiving a chemical treatment...I think it will help strengthen your hair roots dramatically!*

*HTH!*



Evalina1 said:


> I have a few questions about Mega Tek.
> 1) Does it matter if I have a no lye perm or lye perm in my hair? I only ask this question because I know that when you use no lye you need more Protein and lye perms you need more moisture!
> 2) I want to perm my hair but I am not sure if I should stop using Mega Tek before this process!
> I am not sure if someone asked these question but please forgive me!
> (Really Bad Eyes)


----------



## MissNina

Moonxyz said:


> my hair is ridiculously thick
> Ive been concentrating on my edges and now they resemble bush. taming them is impossible.
> 
> Im trying to hold out on relaxing until beginning of septembre ; but it will be hard



I feel you, girl. OH I SOOOOOOOO feel you *hand up in edges*


----------



## genesis132

sweetgal said:


> For the ladies that have recently ordered from Hope Braids, Bobbi has been out of town with little or no internet access.  He will be shipping products in the order they were received.  He will be sending the orders ASAP and is sorry for any delays.
> 
> Again if anyone would like to order MEGA TEK products check his website out.  The prices are good, shipping stats at only $4 and his customer service is exceptional. He suspects that he may be getting more orders and will be fully stocked.
> 
> The website is:  And no I dont know this guy!  He was the only resonable company that shipped products to me in Canada, he also ships to Europe.* I was blown away with his service....
> *http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/




Yep, I actually posted a few pages back that he was out of town and is ordering another shipment....But i DEFINITELY agree, his service reminds me of good 'ole OLD FASHION customer service...he's nice and very professional...NOW, we just need to talk him into giving us LHCF gals a discount


----------



## lilsparkle825

SmartyPants said:


> Ahem...
> 
> SmartyPants went HARD CORE!!!
> 
> I just ordered the gallon-sized bottle of MT!
> 
> Can you heffas hang?


i am NOT worthy.


----------



## SmartyPants

lilsparkle825 said:


> i am NOT worthy.


 
My mom's been laughing at me when I tell her i'm growing my hair waist length.  Imma haff ta show her better than I can tell her!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

jamaicalovely said:


> How bout I forgot to MT this morning. All day I was pissed....like I forgot to put on deodorant or something.
> 
> Confessions from a true MT addict


 
   



SmartyPants said:


> Ahem...
> 
> SmartyPants went HARD CORE!!!
> 
> I just ordered the gallon-sized bottle of MT!
> 
> Can you heffas hang?


 
You all late.   Yeah I can hang wit ya Sis.


----------



## Shimmie

SmartyPants said:


> Ahem...
> 
> SmartyPants went HARD CORE!!!
> 
> I just ordered the gallon-sized bottle of MT!
> 
> Can you heffas hang?


  Oh so you went and pulled out the full ammo on us, Huh?   

Okay, just don't be 'tripping' over all of that ankle length hair...


----------



## JustKiya

SmartyPants said:


> Ahem...
> 
> SmartyPants went HARD CORE!!!
> 
> I just ordered the gallon-sized bottle of MT!
> 
> Can you heffas hang?





EMJazzy said:


> You all late.   Yeah I can hang wit ya Sis.




:notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy 

I wanna grow up and be _*ballin'*_ like ya'll. 

   

Is that a gallon thing of the Premier Cream Rinse!??!?!?!?!?!    Mama _*want*_!


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy
> 
> I wanna grow up and be _*ballin'*_ like ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a gallon thing of the Premier Cream Rinse!??!?!?!?!?!    Mama _*want*_!


 
Naw that's a gallon of *the rebuilder*....the cream rinse is only 16oz.

The is the rebuilder on the left, the premier poo in the middle and the cream rinse on the right.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Moonxyz said:


> my hair is ridiculously thick
> Ive been concentrating on my edges and now they resemble bush. taming them is impossible.
> 
> Im trying to hold out on relaxing until beginning of septembre ; but it will be hard


 
It's a GOOD problem to have. I'm trying to wait it out until 8 weeks post to relax. I'm at 6 right now.


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> Naw that's a gallon of *the rebuilder*....the cream rinse is only 16oz.
> 
> The is the rebuilder on the left, the premier poo in the middle and the cream rinse on the right.



Oh, booo.   Girl, I woulda -  - I was fein'ing for a second, right there. 

*sigh* 

Ah, well.


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> Oh, booo.   Girl, I woulda -  - I was fein'ing for a second, right there.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Ah, well.


 


If they had the rinse in a gallon I would have purchased it because I  how it makes my hair feel. MT is my first love because of how fast it's making my hair GROW.


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> If they had the rinse in a gallon I would have purchased it because I  how it makes my hair feel. MT is my first love because of how fast it's making my hair GROW.



I know that's right.  

So what's the middle bottle, then, a half gallon of the poo?


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> I know that's right.
> 
> So what's the middle bottle, then, a half gallon of the poo?


 
The poo is 32oz. I will have that for a long time because a little goes a loooonnnng way and I only use it once a week....I can literally use a nickel size amount and lather my whole head very nicely.


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> The poo is 32oz. I will have that for a long time because a little goes a loooonnnng way and I only use it once a week....I can literally use a nickel size amount and lather my whole head very nicely.



*sigh* Ahhh, okay. 

That gallon sure is purty, though, I must admit.  Ummmhmmm.


----------



## Lebiya

Gosh!!! 

First the CT was getting all the raves, which lead me to fork out the big bucks and buy in, but now MT seems to taking the lead, which is a good thing. MT will be my next stop shortly. 

SOOO It seems like the majority of ya'll are getting the mass growth with MT, right?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

JustKiya said:


> *sigh* Ahhh, okay.
> 
> That gallon sure is purty, though, I must admit.  Ummmhmmm.


 

It sure is purty...all black and baby blue and junk...


----------



## lilsparkle825

Lebiya said:


> Gosh!!!
> 
> First the CT was getting all the raves, which lead me to fork out the big bucks and buy in, but now MT seems to taking the lead, which is a good thing. MT will be my next stop shortly.
> 
> SOOO It seems like the majority of ya'll are getting the mass growth with MT, right?


i think we are just the impatient ones who can't contain ourselves. growth seems to be about equal IMO.


----------



## nodisrespect

eh? idk...

its been three weeks going on 4


----------



## RENIBELL

EMJazzy said:


> You all late.  notworthy Yeah I can hang wit ya Sis.


Geeez Mjazzy :notworthy much respect to you!


----------



## jamaicalovely

nodisrespect said:


> eh? idk...
> 
> its been three weeks going on 4



Yaay!  Glad to see that you are noticing the results!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

You ladies crack me up! But for real, tho', I can't wait to see more results. I'll relax in exactly 2 weeks!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

kels823 said:


> I *may* have stooped to an all time hair low.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, I got in super late, fell down some concrete stairs, twisted my ankle and tore a contact. After all that, I wound up not applying my MT cuz I just wanted to go to bed. All this morning I kept thinking, 'Great, I didn't apply any MT... this is some bull..' It didn't help that everybody and their grandmama were adding progress pix..  So I'm just a little bitter about all this, mmkay?
> 
> At lunch today, I had to run home to take the deadbolt off the door so the painters could get in. While I was there, I went into my bedroom to put away some shoes, and that infamous black and blue bottle caught my eye.
> 
> I thought, 'I couldn't.'
> 
> 'I wouldn't.'
> 
> 'Could I....???'
> 
> 'WOULD I....?!?!?'
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I went home for lunch to megasagge... Lawd have mercy....
> 
> Don't judge me.



:thatsall::blowkiss:


----------



## cocoaluv

Hiya ladies


I had a little growth setback . My ends have been hella ragedy and I have been ignoring it for months. So while my hair was just about to be BSL I had to cut it. I am going to be searching threads about sealing ends and such so that I can hopefully get to BSL bye the end of the year or beginning of 2009.


----------



## EMJazzy

nodisrespect said:


> eh? idk...
> 
> its been three weeks going on 4


 
Absolutely amazing!!  



cocoaluv said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> 
> I had a little growth setback . My ends have been hella ragedy and I have been ignoring it for months. So while my hair was just about to be BSL I had to cut it. I am going to be searching threads about sealing ends and such so that I can hopefully get to BSL bye the end of the year or beginning of 2009.


 
Mega Tek will get you back to BSL in no time flat!!


----------



## twnz&1mo

EMJazzy said:


> You all late.   Yeah I can hang wit ya Sis.


 
Ok Emjazzy what part of the city are you in, cause when my bottles run out I'll be knocking at your door.  And don't act like you ain't home cause I'll peek through the windows........


----------



## trinidarkie1

Girl GOOD LUCK! She lives right here in Philly and she's been ducking my begging for some 



twnz&1mo said:


> Ok Emjazzy what part of the city are you in, cause when my bottles run out I'll be knocking at your door.  And don't act like you ain't home cause I'll peek through the windows........


----------



## PureSilver

twnz&1mo said:


> Ok Emjazzy what part of the city are you in, cause when my bottles run out I'll be knocking at your door.  *And don't act like you ain't home cause I'll peek through the windows........*


*
* 

GIRL U HAVE MY EYES RUNNING WATER DYL, I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING WHEN I SAW THE PIC IN ANOTHER THREAD. THAT BIG BOTTLE LOOKS LIKE 48OZ.


----------



## MissNina

EMJazzy said:


>



DANG! I want that gallon of MT! But ummmerah. . .that is a lot of mula  Can't bring myself to do it. . .That's like a couple things from Juicy Couture or something  

But, I'm so sorry, am I the only having difficulty putting this on my scalp b/c of NG??? I can hardly separate it in some places, let alone get it on my scalp only. How do I get around this? I need help b/c I don't want it to dry my hair out. . .


----------



## trinidarkie1

MissNina said:


> DANG! I want that gallon of MT! But ummmerah. . .that is a lot of mula  Can't bring myself to do it. . .That's like a couple things from Juicy Couture or something
> 
> But, I'm so sorry, am I the only having difficulty putting this on my scalp b/c of NG??? I can hardly separate it in some places, let alone get it on my scalp only. How do I get around this? I need help b/c I don't want it to dry my hair out. . .



Hey MissNina, How about spraying the roots with a glycerine and water mix first to soften it up, then applying the MT.


----------



## SmartyPants

MissNina said:


> DANG! *I want that gallon of MT! But ummmerah. . .that is a lot of mula  Can't bring myself to do it. .* .That's like a couple things from Juicy Couture or something
> 
> But, I'm so sorry, am I the only having difficulty putting this on my scalp b/c of NG??? I can hardly separate it in some places, let alone get it on my scalp only. How do I get around this? I need help b/c I don't want it to dry my hair out. . .


 
I looked at it this way...  To get an equal amount of MT with the 16 oz. bottles, I would have to purchase eight bottles.  At the cheapest, those 8 bottles would cost $176 as opposed to the $149 I paid for the gallon!


----------



## Shimmie

cocoaluv said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> 
> I had a little growth setback . My ends have been hella ragedy and I have been ignoring it for months. So while my hair was just about to be BSL I had to cut it. I am going to be searching threads about sealing ends and such so that I can hopefully get to BSL bye the end of the year or beginning of 2009.


Hold it.... I've been EXACTLY where you are and here's what helped me.  AND we have a new 'hair end' remedy called the 'KF Solution" bka  The 'Kiya Fizzie"

Okay, I suffered from severe hair damage over 2 years ago.  And even after having successful hair growth from being here with other hair products BEFORE Ovation and Mega Tek, I had to keep cutting my hair ends, they were just that bad and embarrassing. 

After each cut, I began to seal my ends with Castor Oil.  And it works like a charm.    

I also used an oil mix of Castor Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter.  No special measurements, I just combined the three to make a creamy paste and applied to my ends everyday and everynight.    When I was in a rush, I'd just use Castor Oil alone.    IT WORKS!   But you will have to cut the damaged ends for this gives you a fresh start and your hair will grow back faster.   

NOW for the NEW "KF Solution" -- The "Kiya Fizzie"  

Now there are several recipes, but this is mine and it's wonderful and my hair ends are as soft and sealed as can be.  

Pour 2 ounces of your favorite hair conditoner in a large plastic cup 

Add 2 teaspoons of Baking Soda

Add 1 teaspoon of Lemon Juice 

Add 1/4 tsp of SEA SALT (if you have it on hand).   Don't worry if you don't.  It will be fine.   

Optional:  Add 1 tablespoon of Honey

This solution is going to foam and increase in volume, but it's only the beginning of a beautiful head of soft and silky hair.  You will have the creamiest 'Remedy' to place upon your hair and it will soften your ends.  

Just smooth the "KF" Solution (Kiya Fizzie) into your hair, cover with a plastic cap for about 30 minutes and then rinse out.    You're gonna love it.   

Proceed with your hair as usual after you rinse.  The "KF Solution" is a God send.  And there are two threads about this --- with pictures --- already.  

No more worries about your hair ends...this will help for sure.


 


BTW:  Our beautiful member 'JustKiya' who lives in this thread is the creator of the 'KF Solution"  The Kiya Fizzie.   

Go Kiya...     My hair is beautiful and my ends are mended.  I love it.


----------



## joib

I just received my MT (thanks cuz) two days ago. I would like to join the challenge. Do you know that the mailman left the box in front of the door. My poor little box was left there scared and lonely. I am mixing evoo and castor oil in my mix. I put it on my scalp every night. I received a coupon code from horseloverz.com for $5.00 off (code- 5.00SUMMER08C). The coupon expires on 08/31/08. I hope it can be of use to someone. Thank you ladies for all of this great information. LUV THE UPDATE PICS


----------



## cocoaluv

Shimmie said:


> Hold it.... I've been EXACTLY where you are and here's what helped me. AND we have a new 'hair end' remedy called the 'KF Solution" bka The 'Kiya Fizzie"
> 
> Okay, I suffered from severe hair damage over 2 years ago. And even after having successful hair growth from being here with other hair products BEFORE Ovation and Mega Tek, I had to keep cutting my hair ends, they were just that bad and embarrassing.
> 
> After each cut, I began to seal my ends with Castor Oil. And it works like a charm.
> 
> I also used an oil mix of Castor Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter. No special measurements, I just combined the three to make a creamy paste and applied to my ends everyday and everynight. When I was in a rush, I'd just use Castor Oil alone. IT WORKS! But you will have to cut the damaged ends for this gives you a fresh start and your hair will grow back faster.
> 
> NOW for the NEW "KF Solution" -- The "Kiya Fizzie"
> 
> Now there are several recipes, but this is mine and it's wonderful and my hair ends are as soft and sealed as can be.
> 
> Pour 2 ounces of your favorite hair conditoner in a large plastic cup
> 
> Add 2 teaspoons of Baking Soda
> 
> Add 1 teaspoon of Lemon Juice
> 
> Add 1/4 tsp of SEA SALT (if you have it on hand). Don't worry if you don't. It will be fine.
> 
> Optional: Add 1 tablespoon of Honey
> 
> This solution is going to foam and increase in volume, but it's only the beginning of a beautiful head of soft and silky hair. You will have the creamiest 'Remedy' to place upon your hair and it will soften your ends.
> 
> Just smooth the "KF" Solution (Kiya Fizzie) into your hair, cover with a plastic cap for about 30 minutes and then rinse out. You're gonna love it.
> 
> Proceed with your hair as usual after you rinse. The "KF Solution" is a God send. And there are two threads about this --- with pictures --- already.
> 
> No more worries about your hair ends...this will help for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Our beautiful member 'JustKiya' who lives in this thread is the creator of the 'KF Solution" The Kiya Fizzie.
> 
> Go Kiya...  My hair is beautiful and my ends are mended. I love it.


Thanks soooooooooo much for this info!

I felt kinda bad about having to cut my hair but seriously even with all the new growth when I saw the ends it was a mess. I'm glad I'm not alone. I have all of the ingredients in my house for the KF solution and I will get some castor oil from the bss soon. You ladies are a great help to me. God Bless.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Shimmie said:


> Hold it.... I've been EXACTLY where you are and here's what helped me.  AND we have a new 'hair end' remedy called the 'KF Solution" bka  The 'Kiya Fizzie"
> 
> Okay, I suffered from severe hair damage over 2 years ago.  And even after having successful hair growth from being here with other hair products BEFORE Ovation and Mega Tek, I had to keep cutting my hair ends, they were just that bad and embarrassing.
> 
> After each cut, I began to seal my ends with Castor Oil.  And it works like a charm.
> 
> I also used an oil mix of Castor Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter.  No special measurements, I just combined the three to make a creamy paste and applied to my ends everyday and everynight.    When I was in a rush, I'd just use Castor Oil alone.    IT WORKS!   But you will have to cut the damaged ends for this gives you a fresh start and your hair will grow back faster.
> 
> NOW for the NEW "KF Solution" -- The "Kiya Fizzie"
> 
> Now there are several recipes, but this is mine and it's wonderful and my hair ends are as soft and sealed as can be.
> 
> Pour 2 ounces of your favorite hair conditoner in a large plastic cup
> 
> Add 2 teaspoons of Baking Soda
> 
> Add 1 teaspoon of Lemon Juice
> 
> Add 1/4 tsp of SEA SALT (if you have it on hand).   Don't worry if you don't.  It will be fine.
> 
> Optional:  Add 1 tablespoon of Honey
> 
> This solution is going to foam and increase in volume, but it's only the beginning of a beautiful head of soft and silky hair.  You will have the creamiest 'Remedy' to place upon your hair and it will soften your ends.
> 
> Just smooth the "KF" Solution (Kiya Fizzie) into your hair, cover with a plastic cap for about 30 minutes and then rinse out.    You're gonna love it.
> 
> Proceed with your hair as usual after you rinse.  The "KF Solution" is a God send.  And there are two threads about this --- with pictures --- already.
> 
> No more worries about your hair ends...this will help for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:  Our beautiful member 'JustKiya' who lives in this thread is the creator of the 'KF Solution"  The Kiya Fizzie.
> 
> Go Kiya...     My hair is beautiful and my ends are mended.  I love it.



Look at my ends! The rest of my hair is thickening up but I still have issues with my ends. I'm going to try this tomorrow for my weekly wash, DC, etc. 

I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!! [and praying for your mom!]


----------



## EMJazzy

twnz&1mo said:


> Ok Emjazzy what part of the city are you in, cause when my bottles run out I'll be knocking at your door. And don't act like you ain't home cause I'll peek through the windows........


 






 



trinidarkie1 said:


> Girl GOOD LUCK! She lives right here in Philly and she's been ducking my begging for some


 
Who me?   



SmartyPants said:


> I looked at it this way... To get an equal amount of MT with the 16 oz. bottles, I would have to purchase eight bottles. At the cheapest, those 8 bottles would cost $176 as opposed to the $149 I paid for the gallon!


 
This is true!!  

They get you on shipping tho....When I purchased the gallon MT and also 3 extra bottles of the Premiere Rinse they charged me over $17 on shipping. erplexed


----------



## nodisrespect

i know there are people in here doing both, but which do you guys think is better, to use some mt for a cowash/quick rinse or for a dc? my breakage is not spectacular or anything but it would be even better if i was having none at all.


----------



## MD_Lady

I'm sure this has already been posted somewhere, but how are people applying OCT? The website says to use it as a hair treatment by applying it to moist hair and then rinsing it out in a few hours or the next day. Is this what people are doing?


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> BTW:  Our beautiful member 'JustKiya' who lives in this thread is the creator of the 'KF Solution"  The Kiya Fizzie.
> 
> Go Kiya...     My hair is beautiful and my ends are mended.  I love it.



:blush3: See, Shimmie, you so danggone sweet!!!!  Thank you, hunny - I hope it works for you, cocoaluv!! 



MD_Lady said:


> I'm sure this has already been posted somewhere, but how are people applying OCT? The website says to use it as a hair treatment by applying it to moist hair and then rinsing it out in a few hours or the next day. Is this what people are doing?



Most people are massaging it into their scalp like a hair grease.


----------



## MD_Lady

JustKiya said:


> :blush3: See, Shimmie, you so danggone sweet!!!!  Thank you, hunny - I hope it works for you, cocoaluv!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Most people are massaging it into their scalp like a hair grease.*


 
That's what I figured, but I just wanted to be sure.  Thanks!


----------



## poookie

whoo hoo!  my bottle finally came!  i'm putting this direct on my scalp, and returning to my daily cowash schedule.

(i have the mega-tek rebuilder)


----------



## achangedlife

I relaxed 3 wks ago, when I measured last week I already had 1/4 inch newgrowths. I usually don't even see newgrowths till week 3. I also got a trim with the last touch up, my hair was at the top of my neck when dry and at the bottom when wet. Now my hair seems to be mid neck when dry and just touching my back when wet. Sometimes I feel like I'm hallucinating. I'm wearing a rollerset for the next two weeks then I'll straighten it and measure again.

I'm also thinking I may relax sooner. At 1/4 inch every two weeks I should have 1/2 inch by week four. Last touch up I had 1/2 inch and that was at 8wks. We'll see, depending on the amount of growth I may touch up at 6wks instead of eight.


----------



## MissNina

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hey MissNina, How about spraying the roots with a glycerine and water mix first to soften it up, then applying the MT.



Hmmmm that sounds like a good idea. I will try it and get back to you! 



SmartyPants said:


> I looked at it this way...  To get an equal amount of MT with the 16 oz. bottles, I would have to purchase eight bottles.  At the cheapest, those 8 bottles would cost $176 as opposed to the $149 I paid for the gallon!



This is true but that $176 would be spread out over a much longer time. . .I can deal with spending a little more if that means only $25 at a given time. But that's just me. I'd rather spend $$$ on designers than hair stuff  and some people think THAT'S crazy!


----------



## Shimmie

Serenity_Peace said:


> Look at my ends! The rest of my hair is thickening up but I still have issues with my ends. I'm going to try this tomorrow for my weekly wash, DC, etc.
> 
> I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!! [and praying for your mom!]


I love you too 'Darlin'  and thank you so much for your prayers.  

As for the hair ends, it can be hard to cut them, I cried , but it's not the end of reaching your hair growth goals.   I've learned a lot in the 2 1/2 years I've been here.    Cut those ends, and then keep them sealed.   

Don't worry about a 'pretty hair do'.   I keep my hair in an oiled and a lightly twisted bun; I'd rather have my goal reached.   It pays off, it really does.  The OCT and the Mega Tek have given me super fast growth, which allowed me to cut my hair 3 times without regrets.


----------



## username12

Thank you to whoever introducted MegaTek to LHCF!

I have twists now, and I have grown an inch in a month. Granted my head looks busted , but it's soo worth it


----------



## Lebiya

sistas4longhair said:


> Thank you to whoever introducted MegaTek to LHCF!
> 
> I have twists now, and I have grown an inch in a month. Granted my head looks busted , but it's soo worth it


 
I love hearing this!!!


----------



## Shimmie

cocoaluv said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for this info!
> 
> I felt kinda bad about having to cut my hair but seriously even with all the new growth when I saw the ends it was a mess. I'm glad I'm not alone. I have all of the ingredients in my house for the KF solution and I will get some castor oil from the bss soon. You ladies are a great help to me. God Bless.


I know how it feels to cut your hair and then feel as if I've lost progress.  But it's actually a blessing because the cut gave me a fresh start and it stopped the damage from 'traveling' up to the rest of my hair which would have made a huge dent in my hair growth.  

See this as your last cut, because afterwards, you will be so focused on protecting your ends that they won't have a chance to become damaged again.  

   Happy 'endings' to you and Happy new beginnings.


----------



## Lebiya

Can someone plllease post something positive about CT, ever since I forked out the big bucks the raves have been going down, now MT is taking over


----------



## Nice & Wavy

EMJazzy isn't playin...sister went and got the gallon size

Go ahead girl and get your grow on, for real!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Lebiya said:


> Can someone plllease post something positive about CT, ever since I forked out the big bucks the raves have been going down, now MT is taking over


 
I still use the OCT and will not be giving it up.  I think that you are hearing more raves about MT because its so much cheaper than OCT


----------



## charmtreese

MD_Lady said:


> I'm sure this has already been posted somewhere, but how are people applying OCT? The website says to use it as a hair treatment by applying it to moist hair and then rinsing it out in a few hours or the next day. Is this what people are doing?



I'm following the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Lebiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> I still use the OCT and will not be giving it up. I think that you are hearing more raves about MT because its so much cheaper than OCT


 

Me too, but next time Immma have to add MT for surrr


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> :blush3:* See, Shimmie, you so danggone sweet!!!!  Thank you, hunny - I hope it works for you, cocoaluv!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are massaging it into their scalp like a hair grease.


  So are you.   Pretty Kiya, if I had known about your "Kiya Fizzie" back in February, I never would have had to cut my hair 3 times.  

Ummmmmmm, I think that I would be 'ankle length' now instead of bra strap.....   

Just kidding   but then, hmmmmm, I wonder :scratchch:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Lebiya said:


> Me too, but next time Immma have to add MT for surrr


 
I do use both and alternate them


----------



## Shimmie

Lebiya said:


> Can someone plllease post something positive about CT, ever since I forked out the big bucks the raves have been going down, now MT is taking over


I love Ovation  and will always have it in my hair care regime.  I have MT as a Try Out and a Back up.   

The proof of OCT is in my siggy.  My hair's been cut 3 times since I started the entire OCT System in February and I still made it completely to brastrap in the back and my sides have truly grown longer.  The price I paid was well worth it.  

I still have to give Mega Tek it's props, cause it's doing a GREAT job giving my hair thickness as well.   I love them both.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I do use both and alternate them


Me too   I also alternate.  


Love you sis...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Me too  I also alternate.
> 
> 
> Love you sis...


 
I didn't know that you use MT as well.....wonderful!!!

Love you too, sis

Your hair is looking fab......


----------



## lilsparkle825

sistas4longhair said:


> Thank you to whoever introducted MegaTek to LHCF!
> 
> I have twists now, and I have grown an inch in a month. Granted my head looks busted , but it's soo worth it


is there a "preach!!!" smiley? i feel it is appropriate...

...uhm my cornrows are loose and my cousin braids tighter than idontknowwhat. YAY!


----------



## pureebony

Hiya- do have the links to the original threads please? Im trying to search for them-

Thanks!



Shimmie said:


> Proceed with your hair as usual after you rinse.  The "KF Solution" is a God send.  And there are two threads about this --- with pictures --- already.


----------



## EMJazzy

Nice & Wavy said:


> EMJazzy isn't playin...sister went and got the gallon size
> 
> Go ahead girl and get your grow on, for real!


 
  

Me and my mother are using MT.  She noticed new hairs sprouting after one week of use. She wouldn't let me take any before pics.


----------



## seraphim712

Now I'm tempted to go to the horse park and purchase some...


----------



## hothair

Ladies, *takes a deep breadth* I think this is finally kicking in for me! I just measured my hair (pulled a bit at the back) and it's grown I know the post is worthless without pics so I'm trying to find half decent comparison pics, I can finally see APL this year


----------



## JustKiya

pureebony said:


> Hiya- do have the links to the original threads please? Im trying to search for them-
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262757


----------



## gymfreak336

I have posted in a while (in this thread ) but I just wanted to say that this stuff has transformed my hair. Its stronger, it accepts protein from other products better, the texture is smoother and it has more natural shine. I have never gotten as many compliments on my hair in such a small amount of time before in my life. I relaxed about 2 weeks ago so I am getting back on track with my megassaging this week. 

Whether or not you are getting growth now, pay attention to the condition of the rest of your hair. For me, that is reason enough to keep using this stuff.


----------



## JustKiya

gymfreak336 said:


> I have posted in a while (in this thread ) but I just wanted to say that this stuff has transformed my hair. Its stronger, it accepts protein from other products better, the texture is smoother and it has more natural shine. I have never gotten as many compliments on my hair in such a small amount of time before in my life. I relaxed about 2 weeks ago so I am getting back on track with my megassaging this week.
> 
> Whether or not you are getting growth now, pay attention to the condition of the rest of your hair. For me, that is reason enough to keep using this stuff.



*nod* 

I took my hair down today, and I had about 3 broken hairs. THREE!!! THREE!!! That's - that's amazing and virtually unheard of for me - even if my hair wasn't growing any faster, I'd still be using it - just for THAT benefit. 

Speaking of growing faster, I'm shocked and amazed at how long my shed hairs are now - It's something quickly noticable, too.


----------



## BostonMaria

Nice & Wavy said:


> I didn't know that you use MT as well.....wonderful!!!
> 
> Love you too, sis
> 
> Your hair is looking fab......



I was wondering if you had any new progress pictures


----------



## Nice & Wavy

hothair said:


> Ladies, *takes a deep breadth* I think this is finally kicking in for me! I just measured my hair (pulled a bit at the back) and it's grown I know the post is worthless without pics so I'm trying to find half decent comparison pics, I can finally see APL this year


 
Ooohhh, I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> I was wondering if you had any new progress pictures


 
No....not until the end of September...sorry!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

gymfreak336 said:


> I have posted in a while (in this thread ) but I just wanted to say that this stuff has transformed my hair. Its stronger, it accepts protein from other products better, the texture is smoother and it has more natural shine. I have never gotten as many compliments on my hair in such a small amount of time before in my life. I relaxed about 2 weeks ago so I am getting back on track with my megassaging this week.
> 
> Whether or not you are getting growth now, pay attention to the condition of the rest of your hair. For me, that is reason enough to keep using this stuff.


 
ITA with you, gymfreak!  It changed my hair for the better, no doubt about it


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> *nod*
> 
> I took my hair down today, and I had about 3 broken hairs. THREE!!! THREE!!! That's - that's amazing and virtually unheard of for me - even if my hair wasn't growing any faster, I'd still be using it - just for THAT benefit.
> 
> Speaking of growing faster, I'm shocked and amazed at how long my shed hairs are now - It's something quickly noticable, too.


 
Yes, yes and yes!  My shed hairs are longer too!


----------



## shorthairdiva09

Here's my MT Praise/Vents:

I started using mega-tek last month, in a month I maybe have about 1/2 inch growth on ONE side of my hair because I am having some beautiful waves on the right side of my head. I cannot praise the product enough for giving me some defined waves. My hairline and nape have been filling in slowly, but all in all I am definitely seeing some new life..

Now, shedding? breaking? isn't it suppose to strengthen the hair? What am I doing wrong. Some daily regimens that I follow are VO5 co-wash, pre-poo, and deep conditioner maybe 3 times a week. But i am breaking alot, and just began shedding alot also. I am wondering what can I do? I have QH Garlic Shampoo and I have garlic powder that I used in my pre-poo yesterday but it seem to have reverted already lol. TIA!

Love the progress and the thread ladies, I haven't posted in a while but its good to come back here. I am happy I paid my subscription last month! lol


----------



## BostonMaria

Nice & Wavy said:


> No....not until the end of September...sorry!



Oh that's ok, just send the pics directly to me! LOL j/k

shorthairdiva09, are you only applying the product on one side of your head? 
I'm not sure about the shedding, but I'm sure the other ladies will chime in


----------



## shorthairdiva09

BostonMaria said:


> Oh that's ok, just send the pics directly to me! LOL j/k
> 
> shorthairdiva09, are you only applying the product on one side of your head?
> I'm not sure about the shedding, but I'm sure the other ladies will chime in



i am applying it evenly to both sides.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> Oh that's ok, just send the pics directly to me! LOL j/k
> 
> shorthairdiva09, are you only applying the product on one side of your head?
> I'm not sure about the shedding, but I'm sure the other ladies will chime in


 
Oh, ok....


----------



## JustKiya

shorthairdiva09 said:


> Here's my MT Praise/Vents:
> 
> I started using mega-tek last month, in a month I maybe have about 1/2 inch growth on ONE side of my hair because I am having some beautiful waves on the right side of my head. I cannot praise the product enough for giving me some defined waves. My hairline and nape have been filling in slowly, but all in all I am definitely seeing some new life..
> 
> Now, shedding? breaking? isn't it suppose to strengthen the hair? What am I doing wrong. Some daily regimens that I follow are VO5 co-wash, pre-poo, and deep conditioner maybe 3 times a week. But i am breaking alot, and just began shedding alot also. I am wondering what can I do? I have QH Garlic Shampoo and I have garlic powder that I used in my pre-poo yesterday but it seem to have reverted already lol. TIA!
> 
> Love the progress and the thread ladies, I haven't posted in a while but its good to come back here. I am happy I paid my subscription last month! lol



Hrrm....... the shedding, I don't know - the garlic definitely should help with that.  

The breakage - what are you DC'ing with? 
Are you using it straight - the MT, that is?


----------



## shorthairdiva09

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm....... the shedding, I don't know - the garlic definitely should help with that.
> 
> The breakage - what are you DC'ing with?
> Are you using it straight - the MT, that is?




I switch up between Elasta QP DPR-11, ORS Replenishing, and Kenra Mois.
and I put Oils in MT.. maybe i am putting too much in? i ususally do 1/4 or less of Coconut, (just added peppermint, lavendar, and jasmine), olive oil, jojoba oil and just typing it out makes me think i am putting too much in it lol.


----------



## MissNina

Hmmm. . .IDK what is up but I'm actually shedding a lot LESS than before. And here I was worried about it increasing 

A lot of people has said it got worse. . .but has anyone else had decrease in shedding?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

In the beginning, the shedding lasted for about 2 weeks and then stopped.  It does stop, that's why I always tell people to hold on and don't give up.


----------



## nodisrespect

how long did it take you guys to stop breakage?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It stopped after 2 weeks.


----------



## nodisrespect

shedding and breakage stopped at two weeks? no wonder your results were so fab, you had 100% retention. if only i could be so lucky


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nodisrespect said:


> shedding and breakage stopped at two weeks? no wonder your results were so fab, you had 100% retention. if only i could be so lucky


 
What are you doing to your hair?  What products are you using and are you using heat to your hair?

When I began to balance my protein and moisture, that's when i saw change.

I did have shedding, but no breakage at all.  I continued to have normal shedding, but not the excess I was having in the beginning.  However, even with all the excessive shedding, my hair kept getting thicker...it was weird, but I didn't complain.  Then, the growth just kicked in (BAM) and then I started seeing real change.


----------



## MissNina

Whoa. . .your breakage stopped too? I wish. . .


----------



## nodisrespect

Nice & Wavy said:


> What are you doing to your hair?  What products are you using and are you using heat to your hair?
> 
> When I began to balance my protein and moisture, that's when i saw change.
> 
> I did have shedding, but no breakage at all.  I continued to have normal shedding, but not the excess I was having in the beginning.  However, even with all the excessive shedding, my hair kept getting thicker...it was weird, but I didn't complain.  Then, the growth just kicked in (BAM) and then I started seeing real change.



every couple weeks or so i may flat iron a section of hair just to check for length but im not sitting down and straightening my whole head. i co wash once a week and shampoo once a week and deep condition once or twice a week. im on summer vacay and working out a lot so basically im just putting my hair in a ponytail/scarf when im through messing with it. im not using any protein products, only moisturizing conditioners and a chelating shampoo (mostly. every now and again i will use a clarifier). i decided to start doing a dc with mt, and thats what i did today

im not seeing more shedding than normal. i dont think im having a LOT of breakage... but the breakage is noticeable when i mess with my hair, you know how i mean?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

nodisrespect said:


> every couple weeks or so i may flat iron a section of hair just to check for length but im not sitting down and straightening my whole head. i co wash once a week and shampoo once a week and deep condition once or twice a week. im on summer vacay and working out a lot so basically im just putting my hair in a ponytail/scarf when im through messing with it. im not using any protein products, only moisturizing conditioners and a chelating shampoo (mostly. every now and again i will use a clarifier). i decided to start doing a dc with mt, and thats what i did today
> 
> im not seeing more shedding than normal. i dont think im having a LOT of breakage... but the breakage is noticeable when i mess with my hair, you know how i mean?



I know what you mean. I still get some breakage too. It was worse when I first started MT because it threw my moisture-protein balance off - or well, keep it real  - I was dumb enough to continue using conditioners with protein in them.  Since I've backed up off of the protein, it's gotten a lot better.

I still get breakage. It's not alot but I've almost resigned myself to the fact that my hair will break; I just try to minimize it. My problem is that I think I have some overprocessed ends that are slowly breaking off, no matter what I do. I should probably just go ahead and cut them off, but I don't like the scissors, so I've been trimming gradually.


----------



## Platinum

I've been applying MT to my nape and I've noticed that my hair has gotten stronger (I'm thinking that my nape hair may have needed the extra protein). Other than that, I apply it only to the scalp every where else.


----------



## caramelty

You ladies made me join this challenge. I went and brought MT for 34 bucks last Sunday didn't feel like waiting on delivery. I also purchased a human hair wig, my hair is in 8 braids underneath and I put MT on my scalp every other night and castor oil in between. I condition wash every other night also. I took the braids down last night and just combed them out and rebraided them. I swear I had only like 50 strands of shedded hair which is great for me. My hair feels stronger at the roots. I will continue this process until my b-day which is TURKEY DAY this year and see what type of progress I get. The only thing it has been hot and I have been wanting to snatch this wig off while I am sitting at work. LOL

Happy hair growing and thanks for introducing me to a great product.


----------



## EMJazzy

nodisrespect said:


> every couple weeks or so i may flat iron a section of hair just to check for length but im not sitting down and straightening my whole head. i co wash once a week and shampoo once a week and deep condition once or twice a week. im on summer vacay and working out a lot so basically im just putting my hair in a ponytail/scarf when im through messing with it. im not using any protein products, only moisturizing conditioners and a chelating shampoo (mostly. every now and again i will use a clarifier). *i decided to start doing a dc with mt, and thats what i did today*
> 
> im not seeing more shedding than normal. i dont think im having a LOT of breakage... but the breakage is noticeable when i mess with my hair, you know how i mean?


 
What kind of breakage are you experiencing? Is it the mushy over moisterized breaking? or the dry as the desert breakage? I wouldn't dc w/MT because that's a WHOLE lot of protein you are subjecting your hair to.  

Try the overnight baggy method and see if that helps.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, yes and yes! My shed hairs are longer too!


 
I have noticed that my shed hairs are longer also. Is this a good thing? Also i noticed yesterday my deep conditioner has wheat and soy proteins should i discontinue use while using MT?


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I know what you mean. I still get some breakage too. It was worse when I first started MT because it threw my moisture-protein balance off - or well, keep it real  - I was dumb enough to continue using conditioners with protein in them.  *Since I've backed up off of the protein, it's gotten a lot better.*
> 
> I still get breakage. It's not alot but I've almost resigned myself to the fact that my hair will break; I just try to minimize it. My problem is that I think I have some overprocessed ends that are slowly breaking off, no matter what I do. I should probably just go ahead and cut them off, but I don't like the scissors, so I've been trimming gradually.



That's what I did.  I got a lot of breakage, but after I cut out the other protein stuff it's gotten much better.  I don't get many shed hairs though.  I am a little worried ... maybe it's not working properly.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Platinum said:


> I've been applying MT to my nape and I've noticed that my hair has gotten stronger (I'm thinking that my nape hair may have needed the extra protein). Other than that, I apply it only to the scalp every where else.



I'm going to try this, b/c my nape hair is horrible!  Very short and fragile.  Do you put moisturizer on top of it after you put the MT?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nodisrespect said:


> every couple weeks or so i may flat iron a section of hair just to check for length but im not sitting down and straightening my whole head. i co wash once a week and shampoo once a week and deep condition once or twice a week. im on summer vacay and working out a lot so basically im just putting my hair in a ponytail/scarf when im through messing with it. im not using any protein products, only moisturizing conditioners and a chelating shampoo (mostly. every now and again i will use a clarifier). i decided to start doing a dc with mt, and thats what i did today
> 
> im not seeing more shedding than normal. i dont think im having a LOT of breakage... but the breakage is noticeable when i mess with my hair, you know how i mean?


 
Maybe you shouldn't do the DC with MT...try using Aubrey Organics GPB or another milder protein.  You don't have to use it unless you need it.  Try changing your shampoo as well and see what happens.

Keep me posted.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

eroberson said:


> I have noticed that my shed hairs are longer also. Is this a good thing? Also i noticed yesterday my deep conditioner has wheat and soy proteins should i discontinue use while using MT?


 
I think its a good thing because it reveals to me that I'm having normal shedding and its not breaking at all.

I don't think that you need additional protein in the hair while using MT, unless you know that your hair is asking for it.  I use conditioning moisterizers all the time and only use Aubrey Organics GPB as needed.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

hey, whats a good way to target the balance of moisture and protein? i think the reason i am not seeing immediate growth is because since MT is a protein, i moisturize with a moisturizing conditioner after i apply the MT to my scalp, i figured this would balance it but i dont think it is working.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

shorthairdiva09 said:


> hey, whats a good way to target the balance of moisture and protein? i think the reason i am not seeing immediate growth is because since MT is a protein, i moisturize with a moisturizing conditioner after i apply the MT to my scalp, i figured this would balance it but i dont think it is working.


 
How long have you been on MT?


----------



## Senegalese

Hey Ladies,

I need your help, my hair is breaking like crazy. I started using OCT maximizing system june 30th and I started also using MT since july 18th. Here's my regimen:
Apply CT to my scalp daily, alternate with MT (mixed with EVOO and CO)
Moisturize daily with NTM leave in, seal with CO and VCO
Wash every other day with Pantene anti breakage and condition with HE HH
Prepoo 1x a week with garlic+EVOO+Argan oil DC 2X a week with NTM deep recovery mask, 1 overnight DC
I stopped the garlic supps because I am pregnant and it hasn't been proved if it can be used during pregnancy, the supps didn't stop my breakage anyway.

I have NG but the breakage is so crazy that I don't see the benefits, in the beginning it was shedding, but now it's breakage only. I really don't know what to do. I am thinking maybe it's because I don't wear a scarf when I go to bed, everytime I wear one it's laying somewhere in the bed when I wake up in the morning. lol

I ordered the Alter Ego Hot oil Garlic treatment yesterday, do u think it'll help?

Please please your help will be greatly apreciated
DC with MT or OCT once a week


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Senegalese said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I need your help, my hair is breaking like crazy. I started using OCT maximizing system june 30th and I started also using MT since july 18th. Here's my regimen:
> Apply CT to my scalp daily, alternate with MT (mixed with EVOO and CO)
> Moisturize daily with NTM leave in, seal with CO and VCO
> Wash every other day with Pantene anti breakage and condition with HE HH
> Prepoo 1x a week with garlic+EVOO+Argan oil DC 2X a week with NTM deep recovery mask, 1 overnight DC
> I stopped the garlic supps because I am pregnant and it hasn't been proved if it can be used during pregnancy, the supps didn't stop my breakage anyway.
> 
> I have NG but the breakage is so crazy that I don't see the benefits, in the beginning it was shedding, but now it's breakage only. I really don't know what to do. I am thinking maybe it's because I don't wear a scarf when I go to bed, everytime I wear one it's laying somewhere in the bed when I wake up in the morning. lol
> 
> I ordered the Alter Ego Hot oil Garlic treatment yesterday, do u think it'll help?
> 
> Please please your help will be greatly apreciated
> DC with MT or OCT once a week


 
Do you think you are washing your hair too frequently?  Sounds to me like your hair is drying out, even though you use the HH afterwards.

Why don't you stop shampooing every week and change your shampoo to a milder one.  If I'm not mistaken, this shampoo has sodium LAURYL sulfate in it, which is very drying to the hair.  

Also, I would just DC once a week and use a balancing treatment like AO GPB.  It works very well on my hair.  I do alternate with a moisterizing conditioning treatment.  I use Alter Ego Rebalancing and Energizing Conditioner as a DC and a leave in and seal with EVOO on the ends.

HTH.  I'm sure others will chime in to help.

ETA: Oh, and don't DC with OCT or MT!


----------



## Senegalese

Thanks NW I'll try to wash less, I just started using the Pantene 10 days ago to help with the brakage actually, before I use to just cowash with HH.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Senegalese said:


> Thanks NW I'll try to wash less, I just started using the Pantene 10 days ago to help with the brakage actually, before I use to just cowash with HH.


 
No problem.  Were you having the breakage prior to using the Pantene?  How was your hair when you were only CW'?


----------



## Senegalese

I was having the breakage prior to Pantene but now it's way worse, I think I'll stop using it.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Do you think you are washing your hair too frequently? Sounds to me like your hair is drying out, even though you use the HH afterwards.
> 
> Why don't you stop shampooing every week and change your shampoo to a milder one. If I'm not mistaken, this shampoo has sodium LAURYL sulfate in it, which is very drying to the hair.
> 
> Also, I would just DC once a week and use a balancing treatment like AO GPB. It works very well on my hair. I do alternate with a moisterizing conditioning treatment. I use Alter Ego Rebalancing and Energizing Conditioner as a DC and a leave in and seal with EVOO on the ends.
> 
> HTH. I'm sure others will chime in to help.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and don't DC with OCT or MT!


 
I'm co-signing with you Precious Wavy...

Also, because of the pregnancy, I definitely would use as less products as possible.

*Senegalese*, you were absolutely right to stop the Garlic due to your pregnancy.     Because, Garlic naturally thins the blood and while it is a good thing, I don't think it's good for pregnancy.   

So *do not take any supplements *unless your Obtertrician advises you to. 

*Okay, lets stop the OCT and MT all together since you are pregnant. * 

*I serious about this.*   While there have been no reports about any ill effects upon a fetus or the pregnant mother, I still say STOP all use of these products.  The protein content is quite heavy and I do not think it's worth the risk of using this while pregnant.   You are truly using way too many products here.

Now this will protect your hair while pregnant.  Do LESS shapooing do conditioner washes instead.  Use a safe oil on your hair such as Olive oil our use Jojoba oil which replenishes our skin cells, naturally.  

Your hair will still grow by eating good foods, plenty of veggies, fruits and natural grains, eggs and fish and poultry.  All eaten in normal ranges.  

You and the health of your baby is much more important here.  God will handle your hair.   The shedding WILL stop!   Yes it will!   It's reacting to too much product overload, that's all.  And many pregnancies do affect the condition of our hair, even with shedding.  

For you and 'Baby'....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I didn't know that you use MT as well.....wonderful!!!
> 
> Love you too, sis
> 
> Your hair is looking fab......


 
Thanks angel.  I wanted to 'try' the Mega Tek and I'm so glad that I did.    I still love my Ovation , but the Mega Tek is wonderful!


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> The KF Solution for healthy hair ends - "Kiya Fizzie"
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262757


 
Thanks Pretty Kiya   I added the thread titles above.    I sure did .


----------



## Shimmie

nodisrespect said:


> how long did it take you guys to stop breakage?


Mine stopped immediately after I did my first garlic/oil DC.   

The shedding DOES indeed stop.


----------



## Shimmie

caramelty said:


> You ladies made me join this challenge. I went and brought MT for 34 bucks last Sunday didn't feel like waiting on delivery. I also purchased a human hair wig, my hair is in 8 braids underneath and I put MT on my scalp every other night and castor oil in between. I condition wash every other night also. I took the braids down last night and just combed them out and rebraided them. I swear I had only like 50 strands of shedded hair which is great for me. My hair feels stronger at the roots. I will continue this process until my b-day which is TURKEY DAY this year and see what type of progress I get.
> 
> *The only thing it has been hot and I have been wanting to snatch this wig off while I am sitting at work. LOL*
> 
> Happy hair growing and thanks for introducing me to a great product.


 
:welcome3:  and  Congratulations.  

That wig is coming off way before your Birthday.    I'll give you till the end of this month..... August 31.   

Happy Hair Blessings to you and again, 'Welcome" Caramelty.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I'm co-signing with you Precious Wavy...
> 
> Also, because of the pregnancy, I definitely would use as less products as possible.
> 
> *Senegalese*, you were absolutely right to stop the Garlic due to your pregnancy.   Because, Garlic naturally thins the blood and while it is a good thing, I don't think it's good for pregnancy.
> 
> So *do not take any supplements *unless your Obtertrician advises you to.
> 
> *Okay, lets stop the OCT and MT all together since you are pregnant. *
> 
> *I serious about this.* While there have been no reports about any ill effects upon a fetus or the pregnant mother, I still say STOP all use of these products. The protein content is quite heavy and I do not think it's worth the risk of using this while pregnant. You are truly using way too many products here.
> 
> Now this will protect your hair while pregnant. Do LESS shapooing do conditioner washes instead. Use a safe oil on your hair such as Olive oil our use Jojoba oil which replenishes our skin cells, naturally.
> 
> Your hair will still grow by eating good foods, plenty of veggies, fruits and natural grains, eggs and fish and poultry. All eaten in normal ranges.
> 
> You and the health of your baby is much more important here. God will handle your hair. The shedding WILL stop! Yes it will! It's reacting to too much product overload, that's all. And many pregnancies do affect the condition of our hair, even with shedding.
> 
> For you and 'Baby'....


 
ITA with this whole post!  I think it is best that you stop using it until after the baby is born!!!


----------



## mnemosyne

I just started shedding a lot more again. I might have to use some garlic somethingorother. *goes to look up shedding remedies*

It freaks me out because as my hair grows longer it might be a medium amount but it looks like a baby tribble.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Senegalese said:


> I was having the breakage prior to Pantene but now it's way worse, I think I'll stop using it.


 
ITA.  I think that's wise!


----------



## nodisrespect

hm... thanks for the replies guys. my hair isnt mushy or dry, not over moisturized or proteined... it just seems like its weak and breaks off from time to time. i asked a couple days ago whether i should use the mt as a dc or not but nobody replied. i followed with a moisturizing conditioner though and this morning my hair feels soft and light. idk... maybe i should just keep trying and my hair will just get stronger over time


----------



## Senegalese

Thanks Shimmie and N&W for your advice, u know I didn't even think about stopping MT/OCT during pregnancy but I'll follow your advice I'll stop using them and just take care of my hair and use less products. Thank u ladies


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Senegalese said:


> Thanks Shimmie and N&W for your advice, u know I didn't even think about stopping MT/OCT during pregnancy but I'll follow your advice I'll stop using them and just take care of my hair and use less products. Thank u ladies


 
You are welcome...anytime, sis!


----------



## Platinum

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> I'm going to try this, b/c my nape hair is horrible! Very short and fragile. Do you put moisturizer on top of it after you put the MT?


 
Yes, I've been experimenting to find out which one is best for me. I apply the MT first then follow up with Worlds of Curls moisturizer or S-curl. So far, my nape seems to respond better to WOC. Sometimes I apply a little oil to help seal the moisture (coconut, amla, EVOO, or Vatika). I hope this works for you! HTH


----------



## twilight80

I got my MT today and I officially want to join this challenge  I have seen some recent posts gone up about people not having positive results so I'm making sure I read through all the MT threads before I start so I know I'm doing everything right! I'm soooooo HAPPY!


----------



## caramelty

Thanks Shimmie...this past weekend I took the braids down one by one and I had little shedding for a week of co-washing and MT on my scalp this is all the hair I lost which is good for me. MY hair felt so strong as I comb it out. I hurried and put those braids right back in.




Shimmie said:


> :welcome3:  and  Congratulations.
> 
> That wig is coming off way before your Birthday.    I'll give you till the end of this month..... August 31.
> 
> Happy Hair Blessings to you and again, 'Welcome" Caramelty.


----------



## lilsparkle825

EMJazzy said:


> Me and my mother are using MT.  She noticed new hairs sprouting after one week of use. She wouldn't let me take any before pics.


my mom was the same way...luckily i took my sister's pics when i was putting in her twists. you really make me wanna get the gallon! stop it!


----------



## girlyprincess23

i wonder do you HAVE to mix anything in MT?? because that's what's keeping me fron switching back I don't want to be bothered with mixing anything in it maybe besides some MN!!


----------



## BostonMaria

Just dropping by to say hi to my fellow *Stallions*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=263183&page=21 (post 203)

I forgot to put in the MT last night. I need to start being more consistent. My goal is to be BSL by September and I'm hoping this will help me.


----------



## lilsparkle825

girlyprincess23 said:


> i wonder do you HAVE to mix anything in MT?? because that's what's keeping me fron switching back I don't want to be bothered with mixing anything in it maybe besides some MN!!


you dont HAVE to but i cant be bothered with oiling my scalp and then going back over it with MT so i put them in one bottle to eliminate a step. plus i was going through it faster...gotta make this bottle last!


----------



## girlyprincess23

lilsparkle825 said:


> you dont HAVE to but i cant be bothered with oiling my scalp and then going back over it with MT so i put them in one bottle to eliminate a step. plus i was going through it faster...gotta make this bottle last!


 
hhrrrmm...maybe i should stick with expensive ovation! oil makes my hair feel GROSS with a capital G. right now I just use ovation at night and maybe sprotz with some water and infusium moisturologie or cowash and leave some nexxus humectress in it. besides one bottle lasts me 2 months anyway because I use it in an applicator tip bottle I guess it's not that bad 30.00 month!!


----------



## MissNina

Ugh my hair is getting so much more tangled than usual with this stuff! I think it's b/c of MT at least lol. . .it's so annoying  Have you ladies experienced a greater difficulty to detangle with the MT? I don't know how to stop it! 

Also, I think I'm going through the MT bottle too fast. I will buy another one locally prob the end of September. I might try mixing my oils with MT in a bottle like lilsparkle does so I don't go through it so fast. I am a lil heavy handed


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Ladies,

One of my coworkers actually complemented my hair today on the growth and thickness. I  just started megatek two weeks ago and i have gotten about 1/2 inch of ng.  My hair is getting waaaaaaaaay thick..Too Thick to handle actually, but thats a good thing! Im so excited. I think MT is my staple.:bouncegreI will post pics on Septemebr 1st on the next reveal. I am at about top of neck now (i dont think therea a acronymn for that length) and i hope to be  shoulder length or close to it (god willing) by the end of yr !!!!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## lilsparkle825

BostonMaria said:


> Just dropping by to say hi to my fellow *Stallions*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=263183&page=21 (post 203)
> 
> I forgot to put in the MT last night. I need to start being more consistent. My goal is to be BSL by September and I'm hoping this will help me.


well slap my *** and strap a saddle on me...cause my hair looks great.


----------



## mnemosyne

BostonMaria said:


> Just dropping by to say hi to my fellow *Stallions*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=263183&page=21 (post 203)
> 
> I forgot to put in the MT last night. I need to start being more consistent. My goal is to be BSL by September and I'm hoping this will help me.



woooow how did I miss that?


----------



## EMJazzy

BostonMaria said:


> Just dropping by to say hi to my fellow *Stallions*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=263183&page=21 (post 203)
> 
> I forgot to put in the MT last night. I need to start being more consistent. My goal is to be BSL by September and I'm hoping this will help me.


----------



## bravenewgirl87

*I'm on it. I just got my MT today.*


----------



## EishBuhgeish

Are there any relaxed/ texlaxed heads that are wearing their hair down but still applying OCT/ MT?

 I began using OCT about a week ago, applying about every other day, which was about 3 applications that I washed out on wash day, which was Sunday. Right now, I call my self transitioning...have been for about 2.5 months or so. Anyway, I want to continue using my OCT even while wearing my hair down but I'm afraid my hair will revert upon consistent application. I really dont see myself doing in flat ironing my roots that often. What have some of you been doing? I'd hate to be missing applications, but I dont want to cause more issues that I've got already.

*BTW- I know it sounds like I'm applyin to my hair, but I'm not. Only to the scalp. I only mention reversion and all that due to some hair getting touched with my only applying to the scalp.

I hope this made sense...


----------



## JustKiya

shorthairdiva09 said:


> I switch up between Elasta QP DPR-11, ORS Replenishing, and Kenra Mois.
> and I put Oils in MT.. maybe i am putting too much in? i ususally do 1/4 or less of Coconut, (just added peppermint, lavendar, and jasmine), olive oil, jojoba oil and just typing it out makes me think i am putting too much in it lol.



Isn't ORS a light protein moisturizer? And the DPR, isn't that a Deep _*Protein*_ Reconstructer? 



nodisrespect said:


> how long did it take you guys to stop breakage?



It slowed down after - hrrmmm - two or three weeks, maybe? 



eroberson said:


> I have noticed that my shed hairs are longer also. Is this a good thing? Also i noticed yesterday my deep conditioner has wheat and soy proteins should i discontinue use while using MT?



It's a wonderful thing, as that means your hair _*overall*_ is getting longer, too!  



LaPetiteCoquette said:


> That's what I did.  I got a lot of breakage, but after I cut out the other protein stuff it's gotten much better.  I don't get many shed hairs though.  I am a little worried ... maybe it's not working properly.



I think it varies - sometimes I get a lot of shed hairs, and sometimes I don't. I haven't been able to pinpoint what really makes the difference, though. 



shorthairdiva09 said:


> hey, whats a good way to target the balance of moisture and protein? i think the reason i am not seeing immediate growth is because since MT is a protein, i moisturize with a moisturizing conditioner after i apply the MT to my scalp, i figured this would balance it but i dont think it is working.



I don't try to balance the two at the same time. If anything I work to keep my hair _*mildly*_ overmoisturized, so that the daily application of protein will shift my hair right back into balance. 



nodisrespect said:


> hm... thanks for the replies guys. my hair isnt mushy or dry, not over moisturized or proteined... it just seems like its weak and breaks off from time to time. i asked a couple days ago whether i should use the mt as a dc or not but nobody replied. i followed with a moisturizing conditioner though and this morning my hair feels soft and light. idk... maybe i should just keep trying and my hair will just get stronger over time



Hrm. If your hair is weak, using it as a DC once (quickly, on and off in 15-30 minutes), I don't think that would instantly overprotein your hair. If it does make your hair a little 'crunchy', you know the right steps to take to fix it. 



twilight80 said:


> I got my MT today and I officially want to join this challenge  I have seen some recent posts gone up about people not having positive results so I'm making sure I read through all the MT threads before I start so I know I'm doing everything right! I'm soooooo HAPPY!



Wonderful!!! I'm sure you'll have good results!!  



girlyprincess23 said:


> i wonder do you HAVE to mix anything in MT?? because that's what's keeping me fron switching back I don't want to be bothered with mixing anything in it maybe besides some MN!!





girlyprincess23 said:


> hhrrrmm...maybe i should stick with expensive ovation! oil makes my hair feel GROSS with a capital G. right now I just use ovation at night and maybe spritz with some water and infusium moisturologie or cowash and leave some nexxus humectress in it. besides one bottle lasts me 2 months anyway because I use it in an applicator tip bottle I guess it's not that bad 30.00 month!!



I would try the MT, plus a little castor oil and vitamin E oil, just to see. If you hate it, one of us will CERTAINLY take it off of your hands.  



MissNina said:


> Ugh my hair is getting so much more tangled than usual with this stuff! I think it's b/c of MT at least lol. . .it's so annoying  Have you ladies experienced a greater difficulty to detangle with the MT? I don't know how to stop it!
> 
> Also, I think I'm going through the MT bottle too fast. I will buy another one locally prob the end of September. I might try mixing my oils with MT in a bottle like lilsparkle does so I don't go through it so fast. I am a lil heavy handed



Hard time tangling, and going through the bottle too fast and heavy-handed? Sweetie, you are own the edge on a protein overload, I'd suspect. DC more, use less MT.  





BostonMaria said:


> Just dropping by to say hi to my fellow *Stallions*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=263183&page=21 (post 203)
> 
> I forgot to put in the MT last night. I need to start being more consistent. My goal is to be BSL by September and I'm hoping this will help me.





EMJazzy said:


>





lilsparkle825 said:


> well slap my *** and strap a saddle on me...cause my hair looks great.



Girl, SPEAK it!!! What the DEVIL!!!??!!??!! *cracks up* Stallions, indeed.


----------



## moonglowdiva

I just love this thread!!! Thank you for all the knowledge that is within these pages ladies.


----------



## shorthairdiva09

its deep penetrating reconstructor, but ors is a light protein. maybe i should just use the kenra.. whats a good deep conditioner to use in this case?


----------



## Classic

Hello Ladies

Ive been steady reading this thread and learning everything I can.  Big Thank You for all the great tips and info!!  I picked up a couple of bottles of the cell rebuilder and the avocado mist this weekend and ill be starting tonight by mixing it with some castor oil and evoo.
Im long overdue for a perm but Im holding out for september, hoping to see some incredible growth by then.


----------



## slim_thick

EishBuhgeish said:


> Are there any relaxed/ texlaxed heads that are wearing their hair down but still applying OCT/ MT?
> 
> I began using OCT about a week ago, applying about every other day, which was about 3 applications that I washed out on wash day, which was Sunday. Right now, I call my self transitioning...have been for about 2.5 months or so. Anyway, I want to continue using my OCT even while wearing my hair down but I'm afraid my hair will revert upon consistent application. I really dont see myself doing in flat ironing my roots that often. What have some of you been doing? I'd hate to be missing applications, but I dont want to cause more issues that I've got already.
> 
> *BTW- I know it sounds like I'm applyin to my hair, but I'm not. Only to the scalp. I only mention reversion and all that due to some hair getting touched with my only applying to the scalp.
> 
> I hope this made sense...


 
I'm also relaxed and I have been using the product for almost three weeks now. In the beginning I would just spray my scalp with water and apply the CT, creme rinse, rinse it out, airdry then apply satin rollers to my hair.

Now, I alternate between wearing it down and in a side swipe ponytail.  Once a week I pre'poo, poo' deep condish, rinse, apply CT, airdry my hair then use a hot curling iron with CHI Infusion serum and spray.  The rest of the week, I just apply the CT to my scalp everynight and use the satin rollers for soft waves.  
Today, I will start adding a few drops of EVOO to my spray bottle. I also apply Pantene R&N oil Moisturizer to the length of my hair every day. 

HTH: P.S. My NG is very soft and managable.


----------



## Ganjababy

Gosh I think I am hooked on this OCT/MT stuff............I am worried I will be megassaging even when I am in my 90's. I did not megassag last night and I felt guilty. 

Has MT/OCT changed anyones texture? My hair seems to be more curly/coily but I don't know if my hair was always like that as I have been relaxing since age 13 (over 20 yrs). When I cut my hair in March I did not have a distinct curl pattern but now as my hair is growing out and since I have upped my moisture 100% and I am also using MSM and I think the combination of all 3 has made my curls more pronounced. People keep asking me if I have a texturiser..........Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## january noir

I am 7 weeks post relaxer and I am among the many that thinks I can't wait any longer for a touch up!    I always try to stretch as long as possible and 8 weeks is usually my limit, but LORD knows, I don't think I can.

I have to rinse or condition wash my hair every morning in order to have a decent looking "do" to go to work AND wouldn't you know it... my hairstylist has gone on vacation for a week ... Pray for me!


----------



## JustKiya

evsbaby said:


> Gosh I think I am hooked on this OCT/MT stuff............I am worried I will be megassaging even when I am in my 90's. I did not megassag last night and I felt guilty.
> 
> Has MT/OCT changed anyones texture? My hair seems to be more curly/coily but I don't know if my hair was always like that as I have been relaxing since age 13 (over 20 yrs). When I cut my hair in March I did not have a distinct curl pattern but now as my hair is growing out and since I have upped my moisture 100% and I am also using MSM and I think the combination of all 3 has made my curls more pronounced. People keep asking me if I have a texturiser..........Anyone else experienced this?



I'm not sure!!  I think so, but - since I never, ever, wear my hair out, I'm not familiar enough with my natural unmeddled with texture, that I can't tell if my texture is actually changing, or if my hair is just being different.


----------



## BostonMaria

evsbaby said:


> Gosh I think I am hooked on this OCT/MT stuff............I am worried I will be megassaging even when I am in my 90's. I did not megassag last night and I felt guilty.
> 
> Has MT/OCT changed anyones texture? My hair seems to be more curly/coily but I don't know if my hair was always like that as I have been relaxing since age 13 (over 20 yrs). When I cut my hair in March I did not have a distinct curl pattern but now as my hair is growing out and since I have upped my moisture 100% and I am also using MSM and I think the combination of all 3 has made my curls more pronounced. People keep asking me if I have a texturiser..........Anyone else experienced this?



Hmmm... I don't know but lately my nape hair which is normally 3b seems REALLY loose.  This was even before I had my hair flatironed so I'm starting to get suspicious its the MT.  I'm going to stop using it back there till I know for sure. Its very hard for me to blend the 3C with the 3B so I really don't want it to get looser.  

HOWEVER... this morning I was applying it on my scalp and I was absolutely shocked to see my hair in the front go past my lips.  A month ago I would pull my hair down in the front and it would reach my top lip but now its almost down to my chin. My only regret is not taking pictures of that area. I guess its the MT because I only checked a month ago and that's about a good inch of hair.


----------



## Josie

Senegalese said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I need your help, my hair is breaking like crazy. I started using OCT maximizing system june 30th and I started also using MT since july 18th. Here's my regimen:
> Apply CT to my scalp daily, alternate with MT (mixed with EVOO and CO)
> Moisturize daily with NTM leave in, seal with CO and VCO
> Wash every other day with Pantene anti breakage and condition with HE HH
> Prepoo 1x a week with garlic+EVOO+Argan oil DC 2X a week with NTM deep recovery mask, 1 overnight DC
> I stopped the garlic supps because I am pregnant and it hasn't been proved if it can be used during pregnancy, the supps didn't stop my breakage anyway.
> 
> I have NG but the breakage is so crazy that I don't see the benefits, in the beginning it was shedding, but now it's breakage only. I really don't know what to do. I am thinking maybe it's because I don't wear a scarf when I go to bed, everytime I wear one it's laying somewhere in the bed when I wake up in the morning. lol
> 
> I ordered the Alter Ego Hot oil Garlic treatment yesterday, do u think it'll help?
> 
> Please please your help will be greatly apreciated
> DC with MT or OCT once a week



Hi Senegalese,
You should try Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner.  It helped stop my breakage better than anything.  http://www.pantene.com/jsp/collection/index.jsp?locale=en_US&collectionId=125&collectionAbbr=bl
HTH.

Josie


----------



## MissNina

JustKiya said:


> Hard time tangling, and going through the bottle too fast and heavy-handed? Sweetie, you are own the edge on a protein overload, I'd suspect. DC more, use less MT.
> .



Hey Kiya! IDK. . .I don't think I'm going on protein overload. . .keyword think lol. I've been DCing about 2x/wk and been reading ingredients being sure to use moisture. My hair doesn't feel hard or dry either, it feels "normal" - just hard to detangle. Maybe it's b/c I haven't been touching it other than applying the MT and I've been leaving it bun lately. I'll def try to use more MT though. It just feels like I'm not putting any on there! 

I might start cowashing every couple days or something. I also only detangle/comb once a week, so maybe I will bump that up to 2.


----------



## VioletWylde

So I've totally fallen off of this challenge. I managed to forget my mixture when I left town to be a camp counselor. Now that I'm back, I'm about to leave again. I'll get my use back in order, but I've pretty much failed this one.


----------



## trinidarkie1

How about the postman left with my MT today. Oh they will try again to deliver it. I am so pissed. 
Ppl work, how the hell am I supposed to sign for a package from work. geez.
Hopefully there is an option to have them leave the package for me tomorrow. 

*AAARRGGGGHHHH*


----------



## MissNina

trinidarkie1 said:


> How about the postman left with my MT today. Oh they will try again to deliver it. I am so pissed.
> Ppl work, how the hell am I supposed to sign for a package from work. geez.
> Hopefully there is an option to have them leave the package for me tomorrow.
> 
> *AAARRGGGGHHHH*



 That sucks! Oh well. . .you better leave a note for them just in case! I think you can call and tell them to leave it.


----------



## EMJazzy

evsbaby said:


> Gosh I think I am hooked on this OCT/MT stuff............I am worried I will be megassaging even when I am in my 90's. I did not megassag last night and I felt guilty.
> 
> Has MT/OCT changed anyones texture? My hair seems to be more curly/coily but I don't know if my hair was always like that as I have been relaxing since age 13 (over 20 yrs). When I cut my hair in March I did not have a distinct curl pattern but now as my hair is growing out and since I have upped my moisture 100% and I am also using MSM and I think the combination of all 3 has made my curls more pronounced. People keep asking me if I have a texturiser..........Anyone else experienced this?


 
That started happening to me with just the use of MSM and Alta Silica and flaxseed. 



BostonMaria said:


> *HOWEVER... this morning I was applying it on my scalp and I was absolutely shocked to see my hair in the front go past my lips. A month ago I would pull my hair down in the front and it would reach my top lip but now its almost down to my chin. My only regret is not taking pictures of that area. I guess its the MT because I only checked a month ago and that's about a good inch of hair.*


 
That is *exactly* why I was happy that I took starting pics. 



trinidarkie1 said:


> How about the postman left with my MT today. Oh they will try again to deliver it. I am so pissed.
> Ppl work, how the hell am I supposed to sign for a package from work. geez.
> Hopefully there is an option to have them leave the package for me tomorrow.
> 
> *AAARRGGGGHHHH*


 
 oh my I know you are pissed.  I had mine delivered to my job for that very reason.


----------



## Valerie

I received my Mega Tek today, so I can be updating my photoalbum towards the end of August.


----------



## twnz&1mo

trinidarkie1 said:


> How about the postman left with my MT today. Oh they will try again to deliver it. I am so pissed.
> Ppl work, how the hell am I supposed to sign for a package from work. geez.
> Hopefully there is an option to have them leave the package for me tomorrow.
> 
> *AAARRGGGGHHHH*


 
Depending who is delivering it, there should be a number on the notice where you can opt to pick it up from their site location if it isn't out of your way.  I had to go to UPS today to pick up my package (2 Denman brushes) and they stay open until 8:30pm


----------



## SmartyPants

SmartyPants hasn't gotten SmartyPants' MT yet.  SmartyPants is not happy!erplexed

I do have a question.

For ya'll with maximum growth, how many of ya'll have been able to successfully stretch relaxers for 12-13 weeks at a time.  I am starting this MT thing around the same time I am trying to limit relaxers to 4 times (13 weeks) a year.


----------



## twilight80

Ok I just started yesterday with the challenge and I read through a lot of the thread but I have a few questions again to clearify some things. 

1. If I only use the MT on my scalp, can I leave it in all day and wash it out at night when I co-wash? Or do I have to wash it out within a few hours? (Don't want to over protein.)

2. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep relaxing my hair or transition to natural. Is the MT easier to use on relaxed hair?(easier to not overload on protein)

3. If I relax is there any rules on stopping the use of MT for a while?

4. My first day of using was yesterday and I used it straight and on my scalp. I noticed an itchy feeling but only after I washed it out, is that ok?

5. I guess I need to mix with an oil so is it easier to mix the oil with the MT or oil my scalp then add MT?

Sorry for all the questions, I just don't want to mess anything up!


----------



## lilsparkle825

twilight80 said:


> Ok I just started yesterday with the challenge and I read through a lot of the thread but I have a few questions again to clearify some things.
> 
> 1. If I only use the MT on my scalp, can I leave it in all day and wash it out at night when I co-wash? Or do I have to wash it out within a few hours? (Don't want to over protein.) i apply it every night to my scalp and wash it out once a week...once i get out of braids i will put it in right after i cowash and leave it in till next time i cowash, whether this is the next day or two days later. no problems so far.
> 
> 2. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep relaxing my hair or transition to natural. Is the MT easier to use on relaxed hair?(easier to not overload on protein)
> 
> 3. If I relax is there any rules on stopping the use of MT for a while?
> 
> 4. My first day of using was yesterday and I used it straight and on my scalp. I noticed an itchy feeling but only after I washed it out, is that ok? perfectly fine! some people itch, some dont.
> 
> 5. I guess I need to mix with an oil so is it easier to mix the oil with the MT or oil my scalp then add MT? easier for me to mix...one step instead of two
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I just don't want to mess anything up!


 i answered what i could.


----------



## EMJazzy

SmartyPants said:


> SmartyPants hasn't gotten SmartyPants' MT yet. SmartyPants is not happy!erplexed


Mine came FedEX Ground...if you didn't get a tracking number in your email then that's how it will arrive. It will arrive soon.  





twilight80 said:


> Ok I just started yesterday with the challenge and I read through a lot of the thread but I have a few questions again to clearify some things.
> 
> 1. If I only use the MT on my scalp, can I leave it in all day and wash it out at night when I co-wash? Or do I have to wash it out within a few hours? (Don't want to over protein.) *I apply right before bed, sleep in it all night and co-wash it out in the morning*
> 
> 2. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep relaxing my hair or transition to natural. Is the MT easier to use on relaxed hair?(easier to not overload on protein)
> 
> 3. If I relax is there any rules on stopping the use of MT for a while?
> 
> 4. My first day of using was yesterday and I used it straight and on my scalp. I noticed an itchy feeling but only after I washed it out, is that ok? *In my case the itching was a good thing so IMO I'd say yeah it's ok.*
> 
> 5. I guess I need to mix with an oil so is it easier to mix the oil with the MT or oil my scalp then add MT? *I mix my MT with castor oil, jojoba oil, EMU oil and garlic oil. *
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I just don't want to mess anything up!


 
My answers are in bolded.


----------



## EishBuhgeish

Are there any transitioning heads out there that are wearing their hair out but still applying MT or CT daily. I dont want to wash everyday, I just dont have the time. Oh yea, I forgot to mention that I go, well I try to go the at least 3 days a week- so would you all recommend that i was more often than once a week anyway?



EishBuhgeish said:


> Are there any relaxed/ texlaxed heads that are wearing their hair down but still applying OCT/ MT?
> 
> I began using OCT about a week ago, applying about every other day, which was about 3 applications that I washed out on wash day, which was Sunday. Right now, I call my self transitioning...have been for about 2.5 months or so. Anyway, I want to continue using my OCT even while wearing my hair down but I'm afraid my hair will revert upon consistent application. I really dont see myself doing in flat ironing my roots that often. What have some of you been doing? I'd hate to be missing applications, but I dont want to cause more issues that I've got already.
> 
> *BTW- I know it sounds like I'm applyin to my hair, but I'm not. Only to the scalp. I only mention reversion and all that due to some hair getting touched with my only applying to the scalp.
> 
> I hope this made sense...


----------



## trinidarkie1

MissNina said:


> That sucks! Oh well. . .you better leave a note for them just in case! I think you can call and tell them to leave it.




How about when I got home the dog ATE the slip they left! 
DH left it on the chair, I mean, he knows the dog likes paper. 

So I will be taping a note to the door with what's left of the slip.


----------



## Gemini350z

Can you use MT the day after a touch up?


----------



## lilsparkle825

well now i am in a bad place, sort of...i wish i had taken pics of my hairline cause i am regrowing it (well i have been regrowing it since my last relaxer) and when my cousin did my cornrows on the 28th i was so embarrassed cause it looked thin again! well...i have been concentrating on my hairline and nape with the MT...and there are definitely curls at my hairline right now. i mean FULL ON CURLS that were not there a week and a half ago. and i didnt take pics!!! i guess there is nothing to do but take one tonight and start from there. i'm trying not to get my hopes up and all but i'm really excited...just wanted to share...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

EishBuhgeish said:


> Are there any transitioning heads out there that are wearing their hair out but still applying MT or CT daily. I dont want to wash everyday, I just dont have the time. Oh yea, I forgot to mention that I go, well I try to go the at least 3 days a week- so would you all recommend that i was more often than once a week anyway?



IDK about transitioners, but I would say that most of us are wearing our hair out and applying MT or OCT to our scalps daily.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Gemini350z said:


> Can you use MT the day after a touch up?



IDK if you're supposed to, but I did.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

lilsparkle825 said:


> well now i am in a bad place, sort of...i wish i had taken pics of my hairline cause i am regrowing it (well i have been regrowing it since my last relaxer) and when my cousin did my cornrows on the 28th i was so embarrassed cause it looked thin again! well...i have been concentrating on my hairline and nape with the MT...and there are definitely curls at my hairline right now. i mean FULL ON CURLS that were not there a week and a half ago. and i didnt take pics!!! i guess there is nothing to do but take one tonight and start from there. i'm trying not to get my hopes up and all but i'm really excited...just wanted to share...



Yay, Sparkle! *does cabbage patch*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

EMJazzy said:


> That started happening to me with just the use of MSM and Alta Silica and flaxseed.
> 
> 
> 
> That is *exactly* why I was happy that I took starting pics.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my I know you are pissed.  I had mine delivered to my job for that very reason.


 
*EmJazzy,*

*Regarding MSM, Alta Silica and flaxseed...how much did you take/how often/how long...i'm hoping for results similar to yours....  YOu can PM me if ya like!  I'm taking msm, efas and forget to take my horsetail, so i'm gonna try and match my reggie with yours, hopefully... *

*TIA!*


----------



## MrsQueeny

Hey ladies. I haven't used our beloved MT in a week because my hair is pressed. I plan on keeping it like this for at least through the rest of this week until after my b-day party. Anyway, HHG. Q


----------



## EMJazzy

lilsparkle825 said:


> well now i am in a bad place, sort of...i wish i had taken pics of my hairline cause i am regrowing it (well i have been regrowing it since my last relaxer) and when my cousin did my cornrows on the 28th i was so embarrassed cause it looked thin again! well...i have been concentrating on my hairline and nape with the MT...and there are definitely curls at my hairline right now. i mean FULL ON CURLS that were not there a week and a half ago. and i didnt take pics!!! i guess there is nothing to do but take one tonight and start from there. i'm trying not to get my hopes up and all but i'm really excited...just wanted to share...


 
Congratulations on the regrowth of your hairline!!!  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *EmJazzy,*
> 
> *Regarding MSM, Alta Silica and flaxseed...how much did you take/how often/how long...i'm hoping for results similar to yours.... YOu can PM me if ya like! I'm taking msm, efas and forget to take my horsetail, so i'm gonna try and match my reggie with yours, hopefully... *
> 
> *TIA!*


 
I take between 3000mg and 5000mg of MSM, I dropped down to 1000mg from 1500mg of Alta Silica (after not taking it for a month) and I also take between 1000mg and 2000mg flaxseed gelcaps every day. The MSM and Flaxseed I've been taking for about 2 years, the alta silica about 7 months.  




Queeny20 said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't used our beloved MT in a week because my hair is pressed. I plan on keeping it like this for at least through the rest of this week until after my b-day party. Anyway, HHG. Q


 
The rest of our hair can catch up to yours now.  j/k Enjoy your party!


----------



## shorthairdiva09

Nice & Wavy said:


> How long have you been on MT?




1 month now 2 on the 14th


----------



## JustKiya

My twists are long enough that I can't leave them out as a protective style anymore - they (at least the ones in the back) are brushing my shoulders!!!!! *happydance* I'm so excited. 

I've been slacking on my MT (traveling puts a real damper on my hair routine), but I'm SOOO excited to see the proof of growth. 

We are even going to talk about the twists hanging in my eyes, that are causing me to keep tossing my hair. *tosses* 

Yeaaaaaaahhhhh, booooy!


----------



## MrsQueeny

EMJazzy said:


> The rest of our hair can catch up to yours now.  j/k Enjoy your party!



Thanks. I am going through MT withdrawal!!!! Q


----------



## RDT

Hi what is OCT as mentioned in some of the Fun Recipies to try?


----------



## JustKiya

RDT said:


> Hi what is OCT as mentioned in some of the Fun Recipies to try?



OCT = Ovation Cell Therapy, also just called Ovation, sometimes, even though Ovation is the 'full' line, not just the growth aid part of it.


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> My twists are long enough that I can't leave them out as a protective style anymore - they (at least the ones in the back) are brushing my shoulders!!!!! *happydance* I'm so excited.
> 
> I've been slacking on my MT (traveling puts a real damper on my hair routine), but I'm SOOO excited to see the proof of growth.
> 
> We are even going to talk about the twists hanging in my eyes, that are causing me to keep tossing my hair. *tosses*
> 
> Yeaaaaaaahhhhh, booooy!


 
Heeeyyy WTGrow!!! Now that's the kind of news I like to hear.


----------



## lilsparkle825

EMJazzy said:


> Congratulations on the regrowth of your hairline!!!
> 
> I take between 3000mg and 5000mg of MSM, I dropped down to 1000mg from 1500mg of Alta Silica (after not taking it for a month) and I also take between 1000mg and 2000mg flaxseed gelcaps every day. The MSM and Flaxseed I've been taking for about 2 years, the alta silica about 7 months.
> 
> The rest of our hair can catch up to yours now.  j/k Enjoy your party!


thank you 

are you taking two flaxseed gelcaps? i only take one but only cause thats what the bottle says...i was wondering if people are doing it differently.

and [email protected] your response to Queeny! she needs to save some of that hair growth for everyone else!


----------



## MrsQueeny

lilsparkle825 said:


> thank you
> 
> are you taking two flaxseed gelcaps? i only take one but only cause thats what the bottle says...i was wondering if people are doing it differently.
> 
> *and [email protected] your response to Queeny! she needs to save some of that hair growth for everyone else!*


That's alright. I will be all over it come next week!!!! Q


----------



## trinidarkie1

How about the Post man never brought my package back? That means I am going to have to wait until Saturday to go to the Post office. *aarrrgg*


----------



## Silver

Is anyone else waiting for their MT orders from Hope Braids?  I thought they would be shipped today.  I'm just getting a little impatient because I want to see some hair progress.  I thought a week was a long time to wait, and then to wait for shipping.  He is a nice man, I got the email he sent to everyone and one responding to an email I sent inquiring if he shipped my order (before he informed us about being out of stock).  I really want my MT and I'm not sure if I should order it from somewhere else.  Those who ordered it living in Canada, how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## song_of_serenity

Just got a relaxer 4hours ago. 
Came home...combed my wrap out. Put my MT mixture on it.

The sides grew!!! I can't really tell with the back, though. It's flipped. :/
Feels great, though!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## jamaicalovely

song_of_serenity said:


> Just got a relaxer 4hours ago.
> Came home...combed my wrap out. Put my MT mixture on it.
> 
> The sides grew!!! I can't really tell with the back, though. It's flipped. :/
> Feels great, though!
> ~*Janelle~*



Girl, yes your back grew.   And it's a lot fuller too.

Great job!



lilsparkle825 said:


> well now i am in a bad place, sort of...i wish i had taken pics of my hairline cause i am regrowing it (well i have been regrowing it since my last relaxer) and when my cousin did my cornrows on the 28th i was so embarrassed cause it looked thin again! well...i have been concentrating on my hairline and nape with the MT...and there are definitely curls at my hairline right now. i mean FULL ON CURLS that were not there a week and a half ago. and i didnt take pics!!! i guess there is nothing to do but take one tonight and start from there. i'm trying not to get my hopes up and all but i'm really excited...just wanted to share...



Yeah, I'm with you.   My hairline really filled in too.   But, I think I got a good pic in my fotki of my hairline that I could use to compare.


----------



## kweenameena

I ordered my MT from Vallyvets saturday morning and rec'd it today (Wed).
It smells good!


----------



## yodie

I finally went ahead and ordered the gallon size MT. This stuff is allowing me to speed up the transition process to natural.

No more shipping costs for me.


----------



## Classic

Silver said:


> Is anyone else waiting for their MT orders from Hope Braids? I thought they would be shipped today. I'm just getting a little impatient because I want to see some hair progress. I thought a week was a long time to wait, and then to wait for shipping. He is a nice man, I got the email he sent to everyone and one responding to an email I sent inquiring if he shipped my order (before he informed us about being out of stock). I really want my MT and I'm not sure if I should order it from somewhere else. Those who ordered it living in Canada, how long did it take to arrive?


 
Hi Silver

I drove to Stagecoach West - it was about a half hour from the border.  They're a good alternative if you dont feel like waiting any longer.  Plus no shipping or custom charges


----------



## BostonMaria

JustKiya said:


> My twists are long enough that I can't leave them out as a protective style anymore - they (at least the ones in the back) are brushing my shoulders!!!!! *happydance* I'm so excited.
> 
> I've been slacking on my MT (traveling puts a real damper on my hair routine), but I'm SOOO excited to see the proof of growth.
> 
> We are even going to talk about the twists hanging in my eyes, that are causing me to keep tossing my hair. *tosses*
> 
> Yeaaaaaaahhhhh, booooy!



Woohoo!  I can hardly wait to see your progress pics! I wanna toss my hair to the side like a white girl, too LOL 

EMJazzy, I was noticing your siggie and the growth pics. What's the difference in days/weeks from the first pic and second pic? I had the same growth very similar to yours, but because I hardly apply MT to the front it never occured to me to check for growth there (I usually brush my natural hair into a ponyail).


----------



## EMJazzy

yodie said:


> I finally went ahead and ordered the gallon size MT. This stuff is allowing me to speed up the transition process to natural.
> 
> No more shipping costs for me.


 
Cool!!  



BostonMaria said:


> Woohoo! I can hardly wait to see your progress pics! I wanna toss my hair to the side like a white girl, too LOL
> 
> EMJazzy, I was noticing your siggie and the growth pics. What's the difference in days/weeks from the first pic and second pic? I had the same growth very similar to yours, but because I hardly apply MT to the front it never occured to me to check for growth there (I usually brush my natural hair into a ponyail).


 
The first pic was taken the evening of July 17th (when my MT first arrived) and the second pic was taken on the morning of July 30th. I tried to put the dates on but I forgot how to do it....I need to practice with paintshop more.


----------



## EMJazzy

I went back to some of the responses when I first started using my MT mix....




*C00KIE* said:


> ^^^ that is a good idea, just wonder will the garlic decrease the amount of growth you get when mixed w/ the mega-tek


 
Take a look at my siggy.  That growth is from July 17th to July 30th. I will continue using that same mix.  



Aggie said:


> I wouldn'tworry about that because the garlic oil is an added benefit used along with the MT. I think it's genius actually, especially because the garlic gel EMJazzy is using is odorless. Less is more in her case because she just skipped a whole step by infusing one with another without sacificing her hair being shed. Genius I say, just genius. Let us know how it goes EMJazzy.


 
I shed *maybe* 3 hairs a day....literally!!! 



lilsparkle825 said:


> thank you
> 
> are you taking two flaxseed gelcaps? i only take one but only cause thats what the bottle says...i was wondering if people are doing it differently.


 
I'm sorry I forgot to answer earlier.....I take one flaxseed gelcap during the day and another right before I go to bed for the night.


----------



## CurliDiva

Has anybody mentioned that we made a "run" to a..........cough (horse supply store) in Vegas during the convention!

Cowgirls UNITE!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

CurliDiva said:


> Has anybody mentioned that we made a "run" to a..........cough (horse supply store) in Vegas during the convention!
> 
> Cowgirls UNITE!





Ya'll are hardcore. Did you find any MT or other goodies while you were there?


----------



## Shimmie

Senegalese said:


> Thanks Shimmie and N&W for your advice, u know I didn't even think about stopping MT/OCT during pregnancy but I'll follow your advice I'll stop using them and just take care of my hair and use less products. Thank u ladies


 
You're so welcome angel.  And with all that we go through with our hair care, I can surely understand.  

We're taking care of you and precious baby...


----------



## BostonMaria

CurliDiva said:


> Cowgirls UNITE!



OMG I love that! Ahahahaa!!!!! 
Maybe EMJazzy can make a cool gif saying that


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Three cheers for Kiya!  Hip HIp Hooray!  Hip Hip Hooray!  Hip Hip Hooray!  I am VERY happy for you.  You are always encouraging us and keeping us motivated, I wanted you to have great progress!  I was hoping you'd post your results, soon.  Good going, chica!  Now just wait until those twists are swinging in yo back!  Go shawty!





JustKiya said:


> My twists are long enough that I can't leave them out as a protective style anymore - they (at least the ones in the back) are brushing my shoulders!!!!! *happydance* I'm so excited.
> 
> I've been slacking on my MT (traveling puts a real damper on my hair routine), but I'm SOOO excited to see the proof of growth.
> 
> We are even going to talk about the twists hanging in my eyes, that are causing me to keep tossing my hair. *tosses*
> 
> Yeaaaaaaahhhhh, booooy!


----------



## Platinum

I've been using MT for about a month now and my nape has really improved. The hair has thickened and the individual strands has gotten stronger. I have some shrinkage but from what I can tell, some of my nape strands are about an inch long . I know that doesn't seem like a lot but it was "peach fuzz" before I started using MT. I don't plan to relax anytime soon because I really want to allow my nape to get even stronger.

I got a case of the mad itchies the other day, I hope that means that the MT is seriously "kicking in".


----------



## MissNina

I tried to make the garlic oil/paste and ummm. . .it wasn't a paste. It was like oil with some garlic powder in it erplexed Maybe the fact that I accidently dumped like over half the garlic bottle in it has something to do with it lol. . .maybe I put too much oil although I did as much as instructed?  IDK what I did but I kept it for wash day. . .I just don't know if I should use it or not, or try all over again.


----------



## CurliDiva

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ya'll are hardcore. *Did you find any MT or other goodies while you were there?*


 
There was only 3 bottles of Mega Tek  Rebuilder left, but they had the MT shampoo and the MTG line.


----------



## JustKiya

CurliDiva said:


> There was *only* *3 bottles of Mega Tek  Rebuilder left*, but they had the MT shampoo and the MTG line.



 to the Las Vegas lurkers!!


----------



## MissNina

JustKiya said:


> to the Las Vegas lurkers!!



 Yes, hello to them all ...


----------



## Shimmie

CurliDiva said:


> Has anybody mentioned that we made a "run" to a..........cough (horse supply store) in Vegas during the convention!
> 
> Cowgirls UNITE!


  

The poor Vegas horses; losing all their hair product to us...


----------



## caramelty

I can't wait till I see some progress! Me and this wig gonna have a fight.


----------



## EMJazzy

BostonMaria said:


> OMG I love that! Ahahahaa!!!!!
> Maybe EMJazzy can make a cool gif saying that


 Girl I wish I knew how to make gif's I found that stallions gif on the internet  You see my siggy...the best I can do to cover my face is gold dots.


----------



## Jenaee

These is a dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway...

Is MT ok to put on your scalp if your hair's been blow-dried or straightened? I've seen a couple of posts where the comment stated that they couldn't put it on their scalp because their hair was straight.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SilverSurfer

Well it's very moisturizing. Can it be left on the hair and scalp without washing out for say a week or so at a time. I think I remember the MT bottle saying it does not have to be washed out.


----------



## MissNina

Ummm. . .somebody pls see my HELP post above  I plan to wash on Fri or Sat


----------



## MrsQueeny

Jenaee said:


> These is a dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway...
> 
> Is MT ok to put on your scalp if your hair's been blow-dried or straightened? I've seen a couple of posts where the comment stated that they couldn't put it on their scalp because their hair was straight.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I haven't put it on my hair while straight because I don't want it to revert.  But I think if you are careful, it can be done. Q



ChiChiKinks said:


> Well it's very moisturizing. *Can it be left on the hair and scalp without washing out for say a week or so at a time.* I think I remember the MT bottle saying it does not have to be washed out.


I think some people do that. Q


----------



## MrsQueeny

MissNina said:


> I tried to make the garlic oil/paste and ummm. . .it wasn't a paste. It was like oil with some garlic powder in it erplexed Maybe the fact that I accidently dumped like over half the garlic bottle in it has something to do with it lol. . .maybe I put too much oil although I did as much as instructed?  IDK what I did but I kept it for wash day. . .I just don't know if I should use it or not, or try all over again.



You should try adding a little bit more oil to dilute it. I would just scoop out what is needed and add more oil to that portion.  Q


----------



## MissNina

Queeny20 said:


> You should try adding a little bit more oil to dilute it. I would just scoop out what is needed and add more oil to that portion.  Q



Okay, I might try that. Thanks!

PS - your hair is gorgeous


----------



## CurlyMoo

I am thinking of purchasing the Mega Tek and joining the Challenge. However, when I called the horse supply shope they said that MT Rebuilder is a leave in conditioner. So my questions is why can't I leave this in my entire head? It's a hair cell rebuilder so why not leave it in my hair? And how often do I use it? I have not been able to view all the pages yet.

First I would like to know of side effects. I am going to call my sister who lost her hip length hair to Alopecia. I would like to know if she was using growth aids and this may be a side effect.


----------



## MissNina

CurlyMoo said:


> I am thinking of purchasing the Mega Tek and joining the Challenge. However, when I called the horse supply shope they said that MT Rebuilder is a leave in conditioner. So my questions is why can't I leave this in my entire head? It's a hair cell rebuilder so why not leave it in my hair? And how often do I use it? I have not been able to view all the pages yet.



It is a very strong protein so leaving it on/applying it to your entire head isn't recommended. I know some people that have used it as a DC and washed it out after. I, and others, use it on the scalp everyday with some oils (if you choose - I use castor/evoo) or alone and massage it in afterwards. I leave it on my scalp until I wash or CW. . .whatever.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok, I got this from the TailGator website in the UK and if you read the dosage and administration section it seems to simplify this to a conditioner. I'm really impressed with the fact that it could help my brittle nails too. What do you think. EQyss Grooming Products / Human Benefits​EQyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder





16oz shown above 



http://www.tailgator.co.uk/eqysshuman.html

http://www.tailgator.co.uk/Eeqysstestimonials.htmlSuitable for: 

  [/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
*Smaller product sizes maybe labeled for pet use and larger sizes for equine. ([B]The product is the same[/B] just the containers & label information differs. See label information below for application) [CENTER][COLOR=#a80000]EQYSS Products have a four year shelf life, so why not stock up at a great price? [/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a80000][/COLOR][/CENTER]
[COLOR=#a80000][/COLOR][COLOR=#a80000][/COLOR][COLOR=#a80000][/COLOR][COLOR=#a80000][/COLOR][COLOR=#a80000][/COLOR][B]Product Description[/B]

Mega-Tek is a revolutionary formula and a technological breakthrough.
Strengthens without the use of synthetic polymers, oils, or peroleum based products. 
[B]HAIR[/B] : For men and women who are losing hair. Megatek makes the hair 30% stronger so less hair falls out. You will see a difference the first time you use it. Anyone concerned about losing his or her hair should be using this product. It absolutely works like we say it will. Chemotherapy patients really like this product. It is also used by people who are experiencing hair loss due to high blood pressure medication
[B]NAILS[/B]:Will make your finger nails 30% stronger. Apply a little on the cuticle daily and you will have finger nails like youhave never seen before. It can also be used as a super - moisturizer for dry, calloused hands. TRULY AN AMAZING PRODUCT! Contains Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein 


[CENTER]Label Information - Equine [/CENTER]
[B]
Ingredients: [/B]Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl Stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, Allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, Mucopolysaccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance.

[B]Dosage & Administration[COLOR=darkorange]: [/COLOR][COLOR=darkorange]Apply to wet clean hair. Used like a conditioner 3 times a week after shampooing, your hair will be thicker and fuller. Just rub a small amount in your hair and let it stay on from 2 to 5 minutes, then rinse out. Works faster when used with Premier Shampoo. For nails apply a little on the cuticle daily.[/COLOR][/B] 

[COLOR=#006699]Disclaimer: Every effort has been made to ensure the accuracy of the information published. However, it remains the responsibility of the readers to familiarize themselves with the product information contained on the product label or package insert. [/COLOR] Customers that purchased this product also bought [CENTER]Survivor Detangler & Shine [/CENTER]
[URL="http://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/eqysssurvivorhuman.html"][IMG]http://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/images/survivors.jpg[/URL]A unique blend that creates the greatest detangler & shine product developed. Knots vanish with ease 


http://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/eqysssurvivorequine.htmlPremier Shampoo​

Premier Shampoo is the ONLY shampoo that leaves the hair shaft completely clean, not coated with wax, oil, silicone, or synthetic polymers 

http://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/eqysspremiershampooequine.htmlPremier Cream Rinse Conditioner​

Developed specifically to condition rough, dry, brittle hair and make tangles disappearhttp://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/eqysspremierconditionerhuman.htmlhttp://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/eqysspremierconditionerequine.html Displaying *1* to *1* (of *1 *products)
copyright www.tailgator.co.uk Result Pages:  *1*​


----------



## CurlyMoo

ChiChiKinks said:


> Well it's very moisturizing. Can it be left on the hair and scalp without washing out for say a week or so at a time. I think I remember the MT bottle saying it does not have to be washed out.


 

It seems like it should be treated like a conditioner here are the instructions:

*Dosage & Administration: *Apply to wet clean hair. Used like a conditioner 3 times a week after shampooing, your hair will be thicker and fuller. Just rub a small amount in your hair and let it stay on from 2 to 5 minutes, then rinse out. Works faster when used with Premier Shampoo. For nails apply a little on the cuticle daily.


----------



## slim_thick

MissNina said:


> I tried to make the garlic oil/paste and ummm. . .it wasn't a paste. It was like oil with some garlic powder in it erplexed Maybe the fact that I accidently dumped like over half the garlic bottle in it has something to do with it lol. . .maybe I put too much oil although I did as much as instructed?  IDK what I did but I kept it for wash day. . .I just don't know if I should use it or not, or try all over again.


 
I totally understand were your coming from, last week I tried the same mix with fresh garlicerplexed  Let's just say,   I'm just gonna stick with the garlic pills.


----------



## alwayzalady22

CurlyMoo said:


> It seems like it should be treated like a conditioner here are the instructions:
> 
> *Dosage & Administration: *Apply to wet clean hair. Used like a conditioner 3 times a week after shampooing, your hair will be thicker and fuller. Just rub a small amount in your hair and let it stay on from 2 to 5 minutes, then rinse out. Works faster when used with Premier Shampoo. For nails apply a little on the cuticle daily.



i wouldn't put it on like a conditioner... as a previous poster said, it's a very strong protein and could really dry your hair out if you use it like that 

before you decide on a method of application, i would encourage you to scan some of this thread to see how some of the other ladies are using it


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

CurlyMoo said:


> I am thinking of purchasing the Mega Tek and joining the Challenge. However, when I called the horse supply shope they said that MT Rebuilder is a leave in conditioner. So my questions is why can't I leave this in my entire head? It's a hair cell rebuilder so why not leave it in my hair? And how often do I use it? I have not been able to view all the pages yet.
> 
> First I would like to know of side effects. I am going to call my sister who lost her hip length hair to Alopecia. I would like to know if she was using growth aids and this may be a side effect.



You can leave it in your hair if you want to, but I wouldn't recommend it. 

This stuff is chock full of protein and you know what happens when hair gets too much protein? Breakage. 

At first I tried using it as a cowash, meaning MT was getting on my hair everyday, and my hair was breaking.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

alwayzalady22 said:


> i wouldn't put it on like a conditioner... as a previous poster said, it's a very strong protein and could really dry your hair out if you use it like that
> 
> before you decide on a method of application, i would encourage you to scan some of this thread to see how some of the other ladies are using it



I second this. Don't do it, unless you want to see increased breakage. Too much protein is a BAD thing for our hair.

Most of us, I think, are apply to the scalp like a grease every night and wash/dc with moisturizing conditioner as needed. Many of us are on the DC challenge too to keep our protein/moisture balance in check.


----------



## JustKiya

Jenaee said:


> These is a dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway...
> 
> Is MT ok to put on your scalp if your hair's been blow-dried or straightened? I've seen a couple of posts where the comment stated that they couldn't put it on their scalp because their hair was straight.
> 
> Any thoughts?



The issue that most ladies were having was reversion - the moisture in the MT would make their roots revert, and that rather defeats the purpose of a blowdry/straigtening, ya know?  



CurlyMoo said:


> I am thinking of purchasing the Mega Tek and joining the Challenge. However, when I called the horse supply shope they said that MT Rebuilder is a leave in conditioner. So my questions is why can't I leave this in my entire head? It's a hair cell rebuilder so why not leave it in my hair? And how often do I use it? I have not been able to view all the pages yet.
> 
> First I would like to know of side effects. I am going to call my sister who lost her hip length hair to Alopecia. I would like to know if she was using growth aids and this may be a side effect.





CurlyMoo said:


> It seems like it should be treated like a conditioner here are the instructions:
> 
> *Dosage & Administration: *Apply to wet clean hair. Used like a conditioner 3 times a week after shampooing, your hair will be thicker and fuller. Just rub a small amount in your hair and let it stay on from 2 to 5 minutes, then rinse out. Works faster when used with Premier Shampoo. For nails apply a little on the cuticle daily.





MissNina said:


> It is a very strong protein so leaving it on/applying it to your entire head isn't recommended. I know some people that have used it as a DC and washed it out after. I, and others, use it on the scalp everyday with some oils (if you choose - I use castor/evoo) or alone and massage it in afterwards. I leave it on my scalp until I wash or CW. . .whatever.





alwayzalady22 said:


> i wouldn't put it on like a conditioner... as a previous poster said, it's a very strong protein and could really dry your hair out if you use it like that
> 
> before you decide on a method of application, i would encourage you to scan some of this thread to see how some of the other ladies are using it





sunshinebeautiful said:


> You can leave it in your hair if you want to, but I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> This stuff is chock full of protein and you know what happens when hair gets too much protein? Breakage.
> 
> At first I tried using it as a cowash, meaning MT was getting on my hair everyday, and my hair was breaking.





sunshinebeautiful said:


> Most of us, I think, are apply to the scalp like a grease every night and wash/dc with moisturizing conditioner as needed. Many of us are on the DC challenge too to keep our protein/moisture balance in check.




Co-sign on ALL of the above ladies - I wouldn't use it like that, because I _*know*_ how my hair is about protein. Some folks have hair that sucks up protein like the desert sucks up water - and if you have that kind of hair, MT used per the directions might be a fabulous thing for your hair. I don't know how much of a growth aid it will act as if it's not on your scalp - I think that it might be (assuming you have the protein loving hair) a fabulous retention aid, but that's about it. 

If you do opt to use it like that though, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ellennicole

I've decided to try the Ovation Cell Therapy and I'd like to include some of the Ayurvedic oils. 

Is anybody using them together? 
Are there any good regimens using the two? 

I'm going to do more research, but I'd like to get some feedback or at least some direction to a discussion. 

Also, I am relaxed; what are some things specific to those of us with relaxers?

I realize what works for someone else will not work for me. I'd in the rearch phase and will test out some things on my own. 

Any suggestions????


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> The issue that most ladies were having was reversion - the moisture in the MT would make their roots revert, and that rather defeats the purpose of a blowdry/straigtening, ya know?
> 
> 
> Co-sign on ALL of the above ladies - I wouldn't use it like that, because I _*know*_ how my hair is about protein. Some folks have hair that sucks up protein like the desert sucks up water - and if you have that kind of hair, MT used per the directions might be a fabulous thing for your hair. I don't know how much of a growth aid it will act as if it's not on your scalp - I think that it might be (assuming you have the protein loving hair) a fabulous retention aid, but that's about it.
> 
> If you do opt to use it like that though, let us know how it turns out!


 
Thank you Kiya, like someone else said I will read the threads to see what's going on with the members here. I might as well take advantage of the experiences of the members before I make a costly mistake to all that I have now. But I am going to order this stuff by tomorrow. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Aggie

ellennicole said:


> I've decided to try the Ovation Cell Therapy and I'd like to include some of the Ayurvedic oils.
> 
> Is anybody using them together?
> Are there any good regimens using the two?
> 
> I'm going to do more research, but I'd like to get some feedback or at least some direction to a discussion.
> 
> Also, I am relaxed; what are some things specific to those of us with relaxers?
> 
> I realize what works for someone else will not work for me. I'd in the rearch phase and will test out some things on my own.
> 
> Any suggestions????


I use both but I use them separately. I use ayurveda oils as a pre-poo, in my henna mixtures and in my ayurveda co-washes. My OCT I use on it's own applied to my scalp only. Maybe others are mixing them together and hopefully will chime in. I would however, mix ayurveda oils with the MT though since the protein in it is stronger than the protein in the OCT. 

I don't really want to dilute my OCT so what I would recommend is perhaps oil your scalp with your ayurveda oil and then apply the OCT afterwards like Nice & Wavy does hers. I find that this method reduces the amount you need to use, which is fine with me because that OCT is soooo expensive!


----------



## twnz&1mo

JustKiya, or any other ladies, is it strange that all of a sudden to get more shedding than usual?  Today when I cowashed my hair it was tangly and shedding.  I tried Porosity Control conditioner cause I had some tangling issues before even using MT and it corrected the problem, but this morning it didn't.  Right now I'm sitting here with ORS Replenishing conditioner, minced garlic that I put in a blender, evoo and peppermint oil with a hot washcloth under a shower cap.  I think I should be ok after this, right?


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> JustKiya, or any other ladies, is it strange that all of a sudden to get more shedding than usual?  Today when I cowashed my hair it was tangly and shedding.  I tried Porosity Control conditioner cause I had some tangling issues before even using MT and it corrected the problem, but this morning it didn't.  Right now I'm sitting here with ORS Replenishing conditioner, minced garlic that I put in a blender, evoo and peppermint oil with a hot washcloth under a shower cap.  I think I should be ok after this, right?



Several ladies have seen a sudden jump in shedding, but after a week or two, it seems to calm back down.


----------



## twnz&1mo

I think my start date was July 26th, so that's about right.  What are they doing to combat the shedding.........Garlic?  Also do you use Emu Oil, someone mentioned how good an oil it is and I should get some.   Also, way off topic, when's the last time you had a TastyKake or cheesesteak.


----------



## twnz&1mo

erplexed Ok, now I need to wash this ORS w/garlic out of my hair.  Do I need to use shampoo and conditioner or can I cowash?


----------



## MissNina

slim_thick said:


> I totally understand were your coming from, last week I tried the same mix with fresh garlicerplexed  Let's just say,   I'm just gonna stick with the garlic pills.



lol I feel you. . .the only reason I don't take garlic pills is bc of the blood thinning thing. I know that if it happens, it's not much and it's not to astronomical proportions, but you know. . .the thought makes me a little nervous lol


----------



## Aggie

twnz&1mo said:


> erplexed Ok, now I need to wash this ORS w/garlic out of my hair. Do I need to use shampoo and conditioner or can I cowash?


 
Lol, this is so funny twn, anyway honey, you might want to shampoo and condition your hair to get rid of the garlic smell in your hair - you don't want to walk around with a garlic-smelling head of hair, okay? Good luck with it.


----------



## twnz&1mo

Thanks Aggie cause that's just what I did.  I love to eat garlic, but sure don't like smelling like it.


----------



## Aggie

twnz&1mo said:


> Thanks Aggie cause that's just what I did. I love to eat garlic, but sure don't like smelling like it.


 
I know what you mean and you're quite welcomed.


----------



## lilsparkle825

ChiChiKinks said:


> Well it's very moisturizing. Can it be left on the hair and scalp without washing out for say a week or so at a time. I think I remember the MT bottle saying it does not have to be washed out.


i "grease" my scalp with it and only wash once a week.


CurlyMoo said:


> It seems like it should be treated like a conditioner here are the instructions:
> 
> *Dosage & Administration: *Apply to wet clean hair. Used like a conditioner 3 times a week after shampooing, your hair will be thicker and fuller. Just rub a small amount in your hair and let it stay on from 2 to 5 minutes, then rinse out. Works faster when used with Premier Shampoo. For nails apply a little on the cuticle daily.


i am not trying to be mean, but if you asked this same question b/c you are not sure how to use it on your own hair and have not read through for how it is most commonly being used (as well as some of the HELP ME PLEASE threads from people with crunchy hair from using it as a leave-in or DC) please don't advise other people to do this.  it is probably a little late for me to cosign but i was not on earlier when this was being discussed; i would advise using MT as a protein conditioner once every two weeks MAX and only if your hair really needs it. littlegoldlamb is about the only user i can think of that uses it as a leave-in and hasnt regretted it.


----------



## EMJazzy

twnz&1mo said:


> erplexed Ok, now I need to wash this ORS w/garlic out of my hair. Do I need to use shampoo and conditioner or can I cowash?


 
Do you have a National Warehouse near you? You can get odorless garlic poo and condish from there for $3.99.


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> I think my start date was July 26th, so that's about right.  What are they doing to combat the shedding.........Garlic?  Also do you use Emu Oil, someone mentioned how good an oil it is and I should get some.   Also, way off topic, when's the last time you had a TastyKake or cheesesteak.



 Girl, I'm actually in Philly right now, visiting my mom. About to head out of town for the weekend though. Anyhow, I had a cheesesteak on Tuesday, and I have a tastykake sitting in my purse just _waiting_ to be et up.  

Most folks are using garlic, I didn't use anything, and just let it work it's way out. I've heard sooo many good things about Emu, but I've never tried it myself.


----------



## nodisrespect

Ok. It's officially been a month and I'm... off the Megatek bandwagon. So to speak. I will continue to use the product and I may even buy a second bottle just to make it to the three month mark, but I no longer believe this product will result in miracle growth for my hair. I have nowhere near an inch of newgrowth. And not only that, some areas of my hair like the front where I would part for a bang, have no newgrowth at all. I could have accomplished this without agitating my scalp every day. It seems like no matter what I do I can't make any progress other than what my hair would normally be doing on its own if I totally ignored it or did fcked up things to it too. The only thing I can do that I see obvious, visible progress from is sew ins. So from now on, that's what I'm going to do and leave the rest of all this hair care stuff alone. I hope y'all have better results than I did.


----------



## gymfreak336

nodisrespect said:


> Ok. It's officially been a month and I'm... off the Megatek bandwagon. So to speak. I will continue to use the product and I may even buy a second bottle just to make it to the three month mark, but I no longer believe this product will result in miracle growth for my hair. I have nowhere near an inch of newgrowth. And not only that, some areas of my hair like the front where I would part for a bang, have no newgrowth at all. I could have accomplished this without agitating my scalp every day. It seems like no matter what I do I can't make any progress other than what my hair would normally be doing on its own if I totally ignored it or did fcked up things to it too. The only thing I can do that I see obvious, visible progress from is sew ins. So from now on, that's what I'm going to do and leave the rest of all this hair care stuff alone. I hope y'all have better results than I did.




Keep at it....I feel like, especially for that first month, that my hair didn't grow at all. I actually started to wonder if my growth was stunted. I didn't see the progress until I relaxed. I relaxed, cut off close to an inch and still had enough length for noticable progress. Get to month three and then let me know whats up then. Good luck chica


----------



## jamaicalovely

nodisrespect said:


> Ok. It's officially been a month and I'm... off the Megatek bandwagon. So to speak. I will continue to use the product and I may even buy a second bottle just to make it to the three month mark, but I no longer believe this product will result in miracle growth for my hair. I have nowhere near an inch of newgrowth. And not only that, some areas of my hair like the front where I would part for a bang, have no newgrowth at all. I could have accomplished this without agitating my scalp every day. It seems like no matter what I do I can't make any progress other than what my hair would normally be doing on its own if I totally ignored it or did fcked up things to it too. The only thing I can do that I see obvious, visible progress from is sew ins. So from now on, that's what I'm going to do and leave the rest of all this hair care stuff alone. I hope y'all have better results than I did.



Oh please don't give up.

Give it more time.   The growth just comes out of nowhere.   I felt the same way.    I'm sure it's thickening up first.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Uh...is anyone else experiencing massive growth on their sideburns?    I feel like wolkgang here.


----------



## Ganjababy

nodisrespect said:


> Ok. It's officially been a month and I'm... off the Megatek bandwagon. So to speak. I will continue to use the product and I may even buy a second bottle just to make it to the three month mark, but I no longer believe this product will result in miracle growth for my hair. I have nowhere near an inch of newgrowth. And not only that, some areas of my hair like the front where I would part for a bang, have no newgrowth at all. I could have accomplished this without agitating my scalp every day. It seems like no matter what I do I can't make any progress other than what my hair would normally be doing on its own if I totally ignored it or did fcked up things to it too. The only thing I can do that I see obvious, visible progress from is sew ins. So from now on, that's what I'm going to do and leave the rest of all this hair care stuff alone. I hope y'all have better results than I did.


 
It was 4-6 weeks before I saw any accelerated growth. So regular growth (just under 0.4") the 1st 4-6 weeks then 1" by the end of the next 4 weeks. The growth has evened out to roughly 3/4" per month which is still double my normal growth. Even if I was not getting accelerated growth I would still be using this product because the quality, thickness and strength of my hair has improved tremendously. I do believe that with continued use I may well eventually return to my regular growth- which is fine. My hair was in a bad state. Your hair looks extremly healthy though and if you think that there is not much difference since you started the challenge then you know what is best for you. I can understand your decision, if I stop seeing results I def would not waste the money or the time massaging my scalp with this stuff every day- I find it a bit much sometimes but my progress spurs me on. By the way, your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## caramelty

jamaicalovely said:


> Uh...is anyone else experiencing massive growth on their sideburns?    I feel like wolkgang here.



Yes I notice that my sideburns were filling in, I am like what the heck is up with this.


----------



## BostonMaria

caramelty said:


> Yes I notice that my sideburns were filling in, I am like what the heck is up with this.



My beard and mustache appear to be thicker
LOL just kidding!


----------



## Evalina1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Hi Evalina,*
> 
> *I don't think it matters...lye vs no lye. (I'm transitioning, however). You should just mix your MT with castor oil or evoo so that it is not too strong...on the first page are different mixes/recipes, some are even mixing theirs with daily moisturizers such as BB Castor Oil Lotion...MT works differently on everyone. I would stop using MT a week before getting a relaxer to be on the safe side. I would proceed immediately after receiving a chemical treatment...I think it will help strengthen your hair roots dramatically!*
> 
> *HTH!*


 
THank You So much


----------



## Snuckles

BostonMaria said:


> My beard and mustache appear to be thicker
> LOL just kidding!


 
Don't even start with that!


----------



## hothair

I got the Eqyss Cream Rinse and Survivor detangler (like a serum), I haven't washed yet but I apply the Cream rinse as a leave in and its brill so looking forward to wash and rollers tomorrow, intend to pre-poo with Aveda Sap Moss, wash with mixture of baking soda and conditioner, DC with Miss Key 10 en 1,  apply the cream rinse for 3-5 minutes rinse out, apply the Survivor detangler and rollerset, hopefully it all works out great.


----------



## graceunderfire

My hair is natural, but I am not getting the growth you guys are getting. What am I doing wrong?

1. I basically deep condition every other day (every day if I can).  
2. I then use the MT and leave on for 20 minutes.  
3. Use infusium 
4. put my mixture of emu oil, jojoba, and lanolin
5. vitamins: woman's daily, biotin, omega-3 fatty acids

I know that each person's hair grows at different lengths but I am wondering if there is something more that I can do?  

I am going to start with garlic tea in the coming days.

My hair at the crown is still thin.  Overall the hair is growing so that is a positive.  But, the back and the crown are still thin and the front is coming in slowly.


----------



## Aggie

Evalina1 said:


> THank You So much


 
BBB gave you some good advice but I want to make a small adjustment if you don't mind and that is to wait at least 3 days following the relaxer to resume putting anything wet on your newly relaxed hair because it will revert a little if you put anything wet on it too soon. The reason it will revert is because believe it or not, our hair is still in a neutralizing state up to 3 days following a relaxer okay? Once this neutralizing phaze is complete, then proceed to putting stuff on it okay? HTH


----------



## Aggie

graceunderfire said:


> My hair is natural, but I am not getting the growth you guys are getting. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 1. I basically deep condition every other day (every day if I can).
> 2. I then use the MT and leave on for 20 minutes.
> 3. Use infusium
> 4. put my mixture of emu oil, jojoba, and lanolin
> 5. vitamins: woman's daily, biotin, omega-3 fatty acids
> 
> I know that each person's hair grows at different lengths but I am wondering if there is something more that I can do?
> 
> I am going to start with garlic tea in the coming days.
> 
> My hair at the crown is still thin. Overall the hair is growing so that is a positive. But, the back and the crown are still thin and the front is coming in slowly.


 
How is your nutrition going so far? Are you drinking enough water and consuming enough protein? How about fresh fruits and veggies? I would also reduce the DCing to no more than 3 a week. What is the lanolin used for and what are it's benefits? I am not too familiar with it. Why do only leave the MT on for 20 minutes and how often a week do you do this? Are you having any stress in your life? The reason why I ask this is because the crown of my head is my stress point and I would generally lose hair there if I'm stressed out. How do you style your hair daily? There can be so many variables to think of that could be causing the slow growth/hair loss.


----------



## explosiva9

Hi Aggie

I have a question for you and other ladies who are using ayurvedic haircare.  How is it interacting with the MT?  Any side effects?

Thanks


----------



## oooop2

Ladies...How long does 1 bottle of MT typically last you.  I just started using it yesterday.  I mixed a small amount w/ castor oil and scalp to my scalp.  I currently have 2 bottles.  I leave the USA for Japan on Aug 17 and was wondering if I should stock up...LOL

TIA


----------



## lilsparkle825

graceunderfire said:


> My hair is natural, but I am not getting the growth you guys are getting. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 1. I basically deep condition every other day (every day if I can).
> 2. I then use the MT and leave on for 20 minutes.
> 3. Use infusium
> 4. put my mixture of emu oil, jojoba, and lanolin
> 5. vitamins: woman's daily, biotin, omega-3 fatty acids
> 
> I know that each person's hair grows at different lengths but I am wondering if there is something more that I can do?
> 
> I am going to start with garlic tea in the coming days.
> 
> My hair at the crown is still thin. Overall the hair is growing so that is a positive. But, the back and the crown are still thin and the front is coming in slowly.


what is your MT mix, and why are you only leaving it on 20 minutes? are you leaving it on your SCALP or on all your hair like a leave-in?


----------



## lilsparkle825

mannnn i am sitting under the hood dryer for the first time since the beginning of june trying out my very first natchal rollerset...

...and i just realized i forgot to megassage. i'm so about to rip this net bonnet off and lift up these rollers, cause i won't be able to apply my MT for a few days. boy i kinda hope this thing turns out badly so i can wash it out and start over


----------



## miabee1

nodisrespect said:


> Ok. It's officially been a month and I'm... off the Megatek bandwagon. So to speak. I will continue to use the product and I may even buy a second bottle just to make it to the three month mark, but I no longer believe this product will result in miracle growth for my hair. I have nowhere near an inch of newgrowth. And not only that, some areas of my hair like the front where I would part for a bang, have no newgrowth at all. I could have accomplished this without agitating my scalp every day. It seems like no matter what I do I can't make any progress other than what my hair would normally be doing on its own if I totally ignored it or did fcked up things to it too. The only thing I can do that I see obvious, visible progress from is sew ins. So from now on, that's what I'm going to do and leave the rest of all this hair care stuff alone. I hope y'all have better results than I did.


 

I say continue with the products. Don't expect to see extremely fast and "overnight" type growth. Everyone's hair is different. As for myself, I'm experiencing thickness, strength and some growth, and its only been a month. I believe with continued use you will see results.


----------



## MonPetite

miabee1 said:


> I say continue with the products. Don't expect to see extremely fast and "overnight" type growth. Everyone's hair is different. As for myself, I'm experiencing thickness, strength and some growth, and its only been a month. I believe with continued use you will see results.


 
I'd have to agree. Some of us get a slow and steady extra bit of growth that adds up to a lot when we do the hair math. 

My rate doubled, but I was at a length where it wasn't obvious to the eye. Measured, did the time-math...and voila. 

No amazing itchies or an inch overnight...but I did get somewhere. Seeing as I was ready to jump ship after only 16 days, I understand why you feel as you do after a month. I congratulate you on sticking out longer than I would have.

Measure if you haven't already. Try it as a DC treatment 3x a week. Mine got steamed into my hair and scalp daily overnight. Maybe that's why there was no itch (too much moisture to notice it??) but it got in the follicles to be sure.

Best wishes with whatever you do!


----------



## trinidarkie1

*I am LIVID!*
I have waited TWO and a half weeks, maybe THREE to get my Megatek.
Did a trade, sent out product to someone to get it and now I get it, THE ENTIRE CONTENTS OF THE BOTTLE HAS SPILLED OUT! 
*crazy laughter* 
I mean, how bad lucky am I? 
So what do I end up with? NOTHING! 
Gladly it was placed in a ziplock bag, so I'm going to have to see how I can salvage whatever lil remnants are there.

But pissed am I?

YES!


----------



## Gemini350z

trinidarkie1 said:


> *I am LIVID!*
> I have waited TWO and a half weeks, maybe THREE to get my Megatek.
> Did a trade, sent out product to someone to get it and now I get it, THE ENTIRE CONTENTS OF THE BOTTLE HAS SPILLED OUT!
> *crazy laughter*
> I mean, how bad lucky am I?
> So what do I end up with? NOTHING!
> Gladly it was placed in a ziplock bag, so I'm going to have to see how I can salvage whatever lil remnants are there.
> 
> But pissed am I?
> 
> YES!


 Aw, I am sorry that happened to you!


----------



## PuffyBrown

*UPDATE*

You guys can fill in a post. I have only been gone for a few days and you manage to write a short story
I see that there are alot of people who are experiencing some growth as well as some drawbacks. I wish all these challengers the best and if I can say anything it was worth the try. Even though I did see growth I will say that I would have tried it anyway. I also agree with the other members to keep trying longer. I also am not getting mega growth in two weeks but I am seeing more growth at this point of my growth cycle than normal so if the product is not making my hair growth, the combination of the product with my other products and haircare regimine could be assisting with the over all health of the hair at the root, creating a scalp environment condusive to reducing build up in the follicles. I will continue to use this product. I will start my second month on the 11th.

Anyhoo...

I had my retouch on July 11th and I can actually see the growth from the back and this is without flat ironing my hair. I gauge my hair based on the tatoo that is on my back. I haven't taken a picture yet of this I want to wait until my next retouch before so I can see it with my own eyes. The hair from the crown of my head is really filling in nicely. This section of my hair grows the slowest. This section is now getting close to touching my shoulders. It has been resting at my lower neck forever. I will be glad when it catches up to the rest of my hair enough so that I can cut it to make it all one length. 
Now about the itching. I have been itching like crazy. The onlly thing I can do is wash my do. I havent been using a strong shampoo, just an herbal one. Yesterday, I had to whip out the Joico and get to it. After that my head felt refreshing. Today is garlic treatment and DC day.
This is my first experience with the exception from my short bout with MTG, that I can say that I have seen visual results throughout my entire head. 

sorry post long....

PS.
I had something else to tell you but I forgoterplexed


----------



## EMJazzy

oooop2 said:


> Ladies...How long does 1 bottle of MT typically last you. I just started using it yesterday. I mixed a small amount w/ castor oil and scalp to my scalp. I currently have 2 bottles. I leave the USA for Japan on Aug 17 and was wondering if I should stock up...LOL
> 
> TIA


 
My mother and I are *still* using my original bottle of MT and it's going on 3 weeks of usage.  I purchased the gallon so as not to run out...I guess I have the 'stock up' mentality too.   How long will you be in Japan?



lilsparkle825 said:


> mannnn i am sitting under the hood dryer for the first time since the beginning of june trying out my very first natchal rollerset...
> 
> ...and i just realized i forgot to megassage. i'm so about to rip this net bonnet off and lift up these rollers, cause i won't be able to apply my MT for a few days. boy i kinda hope this thing turns out badly so i can wash it out and start over


 
 



trinidarkie1 said:


> *I am LIVID!*
> I have waited TWO and a half weeks, maybe THREE to get my Megatek.
> Did a trade, sent out product to someone to get it and now I get it, THE ENTIRE CONTENTS OF THE BOTTLE HAS SPILLED OUT!
> *crazy laughter*
> I mean, how bad lucky am I?
> So what do I end up with? NOTHING!
> Gladly it was placed in a ziplock bag, so I'm going to have to see how I can salvage whatever lil remnants are there.
> 
> But pissed am I?
> 
> YES!


 
Oh my...not cool AT ALL.  



PuffyBrown said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> You guys can fill in a post. I have only been gone for a few days and you manage to write a short story
> I see that there are alot of people who are experiencing some growth as well as some drawbacks. I wish all these challengers the best and if I can say anything it was worth the try. Even though I did see growth I will say that I would have tried it anyway. I also agree with the other members to keep trying longer. I also am not getting mega growth in two weeks but I am seeing more growth at this point of my growth cycle than normal so if the product is not making my hair growth, the combination of the product with my other products and haircare regimine could be assisting with the over all health of the hair at the root, creating a scalp environment condusive to reducing build up in the follicles. I will continue to use this product. I will start my second month on the 11th.
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> I had my retouch on July 11th and I can actually see the growth from the back and this is without flat ironing my hair. I gauge my hair based on the tatoo that is on my back. I haven't taken a picture yet of this I want to wait until my next retouch before so I can see it with my own eyes. The hair from the crown of my head is really filling in nicely. This section of my hair grows the slowest. This section is now getting close to touching my shoulders. It has been resting at my lower neck forever. I will be glad when it catches up to the rest of my hair enough so that I can cut it to make it all one length.
> Now about the itching. I have been itching like crazy. The onlly thing I can do is wash my do. I havent been using a strong shampoo, just an herbal one. Yesterday, I had to whip out the Joico and get to it. After that my head felt refreshing. Today is garlic treatment and DC day.
> This is my first experience with the exception from my short bout with MTG, that I can say that I have seen visual results throughout my entire head.
> 
> sorry post long....
> 
> *PS.*
> *I had something else to tell you but I forgot*erplexed


 
What a nice update.....the bolded at me laughing.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oooop2 said:


> Ladies...How long does 1 bottle of MT typically last you.  I just started using it yesterday.  I mixed a small amount w/ castor oil and scalp to my scalp.  I currently have 2 bottles.  I leave the USA for Japan on Aug 17 and was wondering if I should stock up...LOL
> 
> TIA



I'm heavy handed and I'm averaging 1 bottle every 3-4 weeks. Is that a lot?


----------



## trinidarkie1

Alright, so I was able to salvage some so I will be starting tonight. 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## oooop2

EMJazzy said:


> My mother and I are *still* using my original bottle of MT and it's going on 3 weeks of usage.  I purchased the gallon so as not to run out...I guess I have the 'stock up' mentality too.  How long will you be in Japan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...not cool AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice update.....the bolded at me laughing.


 
I'll be in Japan another 6m to 1yr...I ordered 3 more bottles so that I won't stress myself out over it...LOL


----------



## poookie

i'm using MT straight on my scalp...  i use  about a dime sized amount every night, so i don't see me running out of this stuff for at least the next 4 - 5 months.

i have the 16 oz bottle, by the way.


----------



## oooop2

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm heavy handed and I'm averaging 1 bottle every 3-4 weeks. Is that a lot?


 
How often are you applying?  And are you mixing it with anything?

I just started using mine on Thurs night...Been applying 2x/day.  Mixing w/ castor oil.


----------



## Zeal

My stuffis here yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.  Now someone tell me how to use this stuff.  I have:

*Mega-Tek Rebuilder*
*Premier Cream Rinse and Detangler *
*Premier Rehydrant Spray*

I am so excited.


----------



## nodisrespect

I use about a 50 cent piece amount for my whole head (which I think is kind of a lot)... I think this bottle will end up lasting about a month and a half. I was using more for the first two and a half weeks but then I realized the bottle wouldn't make it through the month so I started using a little less.


----------



## Aggie

explosiva9 said:


> Hi Aggie
> 
> I have a question for you and other ladies who are using ayurvedic haircare. How is it interacting with the MT? Any side effects?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi explosiva, no side effects for me but then again I don't use the powders too often anyway, perhaps every 4-6 weeks would be about right.


----------



## Classic

poookie said:


> i'm using MT straight on my scalp... i use about a dime sized amount every night, so i don't see me running out of this stuff for at least the next 4 - 5 months.
> 
> i have the 16 oz bottle, by the way.


 
How are you applying.  I use an applicator bottle but Im pretty sure Im using more than a dime size.  I wonder if im overdoing it?


----------



## twnz&1mo

Classic said:


> How are you applying. I use an applicator bottle but Im pretty sure Im using more than a dime size. I wonder if im overdoing it?


 
I'm using an applicator bottle also and I make parts vertically through my scalp and rub it in and Megassage for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## trinidarkie1

I used my MT tonight for the first time. That bad boy didn't rub in at all, it just stayed white on my scalp. No biggie.
I massaged for about two minutes and then put on my satin cap and I'm in bed now. 
Let's see how my hair looks and feels tomorrow.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oooop2 said:


> How often are you applying?  And are you mixing it with anything?
> 
> I just started using mine on Thurs night...Been applying 2x/day.  Mixing w/ castor oil.



I apply everyday. And I don't mix it with anything.


----------



## twilight80

Thank you to all that answered my questions. I have been using my MT for a week now and I have to say I'm lovin it already. Not sure about the length yet but my hair is definatly thicker. Thanks everyone for inspiring me to try this product. I will do my first comparison pictures at the end of the month.


----------



## twilight80

explosiva9 said:


> Hi Aggie
> 
> I have a question for you and other ladies who are using ayurvedic haircare. How is it interacting with the MT? Any side effects?
> 
> Thanks


 

I actully mix mine with the Shikakai oil and I love it. I have only been doing it for a week but have not seen any side effects.


----------



## seraphim712

I purchased the 
*
Mega-Tek Rebuilder 
Avocado Mist 
Premier Rehydrant Spray

*I can't wait to use them!!! Someone on one of the threads (I'm not sure if was this one) suggested to start preparing the scalp with oils so that when the Rebuilder is applied it will soak into the scalp more effectively. I'm not sure if I'm correct with this info, please let me know. I plan on using emu oil for my scalp when I get ready to use the Rebuilder.


----------



## Aggie

seraphim712 said:


> I purchased the
> 
> *Mega-Tek Rebuilder *
> *Avocado Mist *
> *Premier Rehydrant Spray*
> 
> I can't wait to use them!!! Someone on one of the threads (I'm not sure if was this one) suggested to start preparing the scalp with oils so that when the Rebuilder is applied it will soak into the scalp more effectively. I'm not sure if I'm correct with this info, please let me know. I plan on using emu oil for my scalp when I get ready to use the Rebuilder.


 
Nice & Wavy was the first one who started oiling her scalp first then applied the MT and OCT afterwards. I did a review on this a few weeks back where I did say that the application of the MT was easier to apply this way and that I ended up using less MT as a result. Before I started doing it this way, I was using way too much MT. I like applying the oil to my scalp followed by the MT much much better. HTH


----------



## PuffyBrown

Omy,  I just looked at your growth in your siggy. You got all that in 1 month using MT?




twilight80 said:


> Thank you to all that answered my questions. I have been using my MT for a week now and I have to say I'm lovin it already. Not sure about the length yet but my hair is definatly thicker. Thanks everyone for inspiring me to try this product. I will do my first comparison pictures at the end of the month.


----------



## lilsparkle825

lilsparkle825 said:


> mannnn i am sitting under the hood dryer for the first time since the beginning of june trying out my very first natchal rollerset...
> 
> ...and i just realized i forgot to megassage. i'm so about to rip this net bonnet off and lift up these rollers, cause i won't be able to apply my MT for a few days. boy i kinda hope this thing turns out badly so i can wash it out and start over


i forgot to add...when i took out my cornrows the shedding was CRAAAAAZYYYY. i was kinda concerned that it was breakage from how tight my cousin braided but you know i checked every single strand...those fat bulbs didnt lie! the rollerset will keep me at a low level of manipulation this week; still contemplating whether to megassage or not, lest i miss a half inch of growth or something. btw it turned out GREAT for my first try...i am so happy!  


poookie said:


> i'm using MT straight on my scalp... i use about a dime sized amount every night, so i don't see me running out of this stuff for at least the next 4 - 5 months.
> 
> i have the 16 oz bottle, by the way.


i wonder how much i am using...i thought that a dime sized amount sounded really small but since i mixed it 3 parts MT and 1 part oil i bet i am not using as much as i think. i put 4oz total in my app bottle and after 3 weeks i think i still have a little over 2oz left. i have half a bottle left of straight MT cause during week 1 i was heavyhanded and went through 4 whole ounces. i wanna cry thinking about that!


----------



## twilight80

PuffyBrown said:


> Omy, I just looked at your growth in your siggy. You got all that in 1 month using MT?


 
Actully no. I just started the MT last week. I haven't done an update picture yet. But YEAH my hair did grow that much in a month by just taking better care of it. I found and joined this site in June and the progress picture was in July. I just started using AO and co-washing every other day and it made a big difference. I'm hoping the MT will make a bigger difference.


----------



## Platinum

I removed my sew-in last night and I noticed that I had some growth. I also had a lot of shedding.erplexed I haven't been taking my garlic capsules everyday and I've been stressed out so I haven't been eating right either. I'm going to have to step up my game now. Lil Sparkle, you're right. I noticed that nearly all of the strands had "fat, white bulbs". I also noticed that the individual strands were stronger and thicker.


----------



## MrsQueeny

I am about to wash my hair in about 15 minutes. I can't wait to use my MT!!!!  Q


----------



## Shimmie

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to share an update on the Mega Tek that I started using about 2 weeks ago.   Most of you know that I also use OCT (since February) and I love it.  But I wanted to try MT just to compare the differences.

I took this picture yesterday evening ("Saturday Aug 9), to post in JustKiya's 'Salt' thread.   And then I noticed the difference; my hair has really thickened  within the last two weeks when I started using the Mega Tek. 

I've attached the new pic to this post.  But in my siggy, the bottom right picture is the one that I took about two weeks ago.  MT is no joke.  I knew my hair felt different, it does feel and look thicker, but I didn't realize the full difference until I took last night's picture.  

Note:  In this latest picture I'm in the same pose with my head down.   Also, my hair has picked up auburn / red highlights from the summer sun.  You can see the difference in both pictures; the original picture in my siggy is darker.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Platinum said:


> I removed my sew-in last night and I noticed that I had some growth. I also had a lot of shedding.erplexed I haven't been taking my garlic capsules everyday and I've been stressed out so I haven't been eating right either. I'm going to have to step up my game now. Lil Sparkle, you're right. I noticed that nearly all of the strands had "fat, white bulbs". I also noticed that the individual strands were stronger and thicker.


 
Were you also moisturizing with the sew in?


----------



## CurlyMoo

Shimmie said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to share an update on the Mega Tek that I started using about 2 weeks ago. Most of you know that I also use OCT (since February) and I love it. But I wanted to try MT just to compare the differences.
> 
> I took this picture yesterday evening ("Saturday Aug 9), to post in JustKiya's 'Salt' thread. And then I noticed the difference; my hair has really thickened within the last two weeks when I started using the Mega Tek.
> 
> I've attached the new pic to this post. But in my siggy, the bottom right picture is the one that I took about two weeks ago. MT is no joke. I knew my hair felt different, it does feel and look thicker, but I didn't realize the full difference until I took last night's picture.
> 
> Note: In this latest picture I'm in the same pose with my head down. Also, my hair has picked up auburn / red highlights from the summer sun. You can see the difference in both pictures; the original picture in my siggy is darker.


 

WOW, congrats. How were you using the Mega Tek? Did you apply it to your scalp or used it like a conditioner?


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to share an update on the Mega Tek that I started using about 2 weeks ago. Most of you know that I also use OCT (since February) and I love it. But I wanted to try MT just to compare the differences.
> 
> I took this picture yesterday evening ("Saturday Aug 9), to post in JustKiya's 'Salt' thread. And then I noticed the difference; my hair has really thickened within the last two weeks when I started using the Mega Tek.
> 
> I've attached the new pic to this post. But in my siggy, the bottom right picture is the one that I took about two weeks ago. MT is no joke. I knew my hair felt different, it does feel and look thicker, but I didn't realize the full difference until I took last night's picture.
> 
> Note: In this latest picture I'm in the same pose with my head down. Also, my hair has picked up auburn / red highlights from the summer sun. You can see the difference in both pictures; the original picture in my siggy is darker.


 
Oooooh Shimmie, your hair  is yummy thick from the MT. I can't wait to see your September reveal pics.


----------



## Mandy4610

I am thinking of joining this challenge and buying MT, but WOW, between this thread and the old thread, I have weeks worth of readingerplexed. I wonder if there is a way I can get the basics of MT usage


----------



## lilsparkle825

Mandy4610 said:


> I am thinking of joining this challenge and buying MT, but WOW, between this thread and the old thread, I have weeks worth of readingerplexed. I wonder if there is a way I can get the basics of MT usage


the thread is only 67 pages long if you put it on 40-post-per-page view. 

seriously, thats the best advice i can give you...cause if you dont read through AT LEAST the new thread there is a lot of crucial info you may miss. it is easy to tell when someone has read and someone hasn't read, IMO anyway. but here is a primer before you begin: apply to scalp, rub in and cross your fingers.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Do you all still support the use of the Premier Creme Rinse?

I may try it.   Ladies who use both MT and OCT, do you think it would be better for me to use the OCT creme rinse?

I was planning on getting the Avocado Mist to spray on my braids underneath my weave. Do you all still think this is a good spray or should I get the rehydrant spray?

I looked through the threads for these answers and previous posts indicated that the ladies just started using the products.

Thanks, girls!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Mandy4610 said:


> I am thinking of joining this challenge and buying MT, but WOW, between this thread and the old thread, I have weeks worth of readingerplexed. I wonder if there is a way I can get the basics of MT usage



As long as this thread is, these questions have been asked a million times. 

The basics are this: Apply MT like a grease to your scalp once per day. It is a heavy protein so you may need to up your use of moisturizing DC's. Some ladies experience increased shedding (which stops after awhile), those have been using garlic shampoos to decrease shedding. You may feel some tingling, itchies after application, then again maybe not. It doesn't mean it's not working. Give it at least 90 days to see if you see a difference. 

HTH.


----------



## EMJazzy

oooop2 said:


> I'll be in Japan another 6m to 1yr...I ordered 3 more bottles so that I won't stress myself out over it...LOL


 
If you mix your MT with oils it should last til you return home. Have a safe trip. 



Platinum said:


> I removed my sew-in last night and I noticed that I had some growth. I also had a lot of shedding.erplexed I haven't been taking my garlic capsules everyday and I've been stressed out so I haven't been eating right either. I'm going to have to step up my game now. Lil Sparkle, you're right.* I noticed that nearly all of the strands had "fat, white bulbs*". I also noticed that the individual strands were stronger and thicker.


 
 That was one of the FIRST things I noticed using MT. 



lilsparkle825 said:


> *the thread is only 67 pages long if you put it on 40-post-per-page view.*
> 
> seriously, thats the best advice i can give you...cause if you dont read through AT LEAST the new thread there is a lot of crucial info you may miss. it is easy to tell when someone has read and someone hasn't read, IMO anyway. but here is a primer before you begin: apply to scalp, rub in and cross your fingers.


 
I view the thread the same way.


----------



## poookie

Not sure if this has been posted before, but should i hold off on MTing since i'm giving myself a relaxer touchup this week?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Poookie, no


----------



## MadameLaTigresse

explosiva9 said:


> Hi Aggie
> 
> I have a question for you and other ladies who are using ayurvedic haircare. How is it interacting with the MT? Any side effects?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi Explosiva9,

I have been using the Ayurvedic Oils, specifically the Gro Aut Oils (bringhraj, mahabringhraj and gro aut) with my MT and OCT regimen and it is working fabulously well! The only side effect is that I have extremely dense new growth and it seems like every week, I get a new layer of waves near my scalp. This is how I monitor my new growth.  The MT provides more strength than growth I think but the Gro Aut oils ARE NO JOKE! My hair is sprouting big time and the only way I can control the new growth is when I put MT on my scalp every evening after the Gro Aut oils and then it becomes easier to part my hair.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Today I am going to blend up my garlic in JBCO and add it to my concotion of:
WGO, Jojoba Oil, Tea Tree Oil, JBCO and now some MT. 
I plan on using the MT on my scalp at night, and this mix before i head to work in the a.m's.
The MT itself leaves a milky white residue, and I tried the Megassaging but I couldn't do it for all dem minutes.. uh uh.


----------



## Aggie

jamaicalovely said:


> Do you all still support the use of the Premier Creme Rinse? *I sure do - I really love how soft it makes my hair feels.*
> 
> I may try it. Ladies who use both MT and OCT, do you think it would be better for me to use the OCT creme rinse? *Not necessarily as they seem to work the same IMO. They smell a little differently to me but they work the same. In fact, because they work the same on my hair, I will only be re-purchasing the OCT cell therapy from now on but maintaining my MT reggie in concert with the OCT.*
> 
> I was planning on getting the Avocado Mist to spray on my braids underneath my weave. Do you all still think this is a good spray or should I get the rehydrant spray? *I do not like how dull the avocado mist made my hair look so I decided to add a little of it to my conditioners sometimes as I use them just to get rid of it. I really do prefer the rehydrant spray a thousand times more. It is quite concentrated IMO so you may need to stretch it like I do with some water. Mine is lasting a whole lot longer as a result. I made a moisturizing recipe that's in my fotki.*
> 
> 
> I looked through the threads for these answers and previous posts indicated that the ladies just started using the products.
> 
> Thanks, girls!


 
My answers are in purple and I have been using my entire MT line for more than 2 months.


----------



## Shimmie

CurlyMoo said:


> WOW, congrats. How were you using the Mega Tek? Did you apply it to your scalp or used it like a conditioner?





Aggie said:


> Oooooh Shimmie, your hair  is yummy thick from the MT. I can't wait to see your September reveal pics.


Thanks angels 

I was really surprised to see the difference so fast and Aggie I can't wait until September 

CurlyMoo, I apply the MT to my scalp.  I part it in small sections and apply as I would a scalp conditioner.   I also oil my scalp first with Castor oil, Emu, Jojoba, or Coconut Oil.   I also keep a small container on my night table with a mix of the  MT and a little of some of the oils I mentioned above.  Depending on my mood, I use either method.  

I have to say that a couple of times, I have smoothed MT Oil mix on the length of my hair, but that was only because I didn't want to 'waste' the excess MT/Oil Mixture that was left on my hands.  (Make any sense? ).   But I don't make it a habit of putting it on the length of my hair.

Also, I've been applying the MT as a 'leave-in' until I Condition wash the next night.  With the OCT, I was rinsing it out. This could make a difference on the thickness I've been having so fast.  :scratchch:    I dunno...


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> My answers are in purple and I have been using my entire MT line for more than 2 months.


So Angel Aggie, you really like the Mega Tek 'Rehydrant' spray?  

I've been using the *Avocado Mist* and..... (don't laugh ).... I wasn't ready for the nozzle spray that is  'MADE for HORSES'.   

Aggie, that stuff came out in huge squirts and I had a huge blop of the Avocado Mist all over my head and a big mess on my bathroom mirrors.    Okay, you can laugh Angel Aggie, cause it was funny, but it caught me off guard.  

I have to put the Avocado Mist into a smaller spray bottle made for humans.  I have several bottles from Sally's that I can use.   It does smell good, but as you shared, it does give my hair a slightly 'dull' appearance.  It detangles very well, but I had to smooth a little coconut oil on my hair for the dullness to disappear.  As the Avocado Mist dries, it seems to leave a dull coating behind. 

When I place my next order for the Mega Tek Rebuilder, I'll order the Rehydrant.  

Blessings and hugs to you...


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> So Angel Aggie, you really like the Mega Tek 'Rehydrant' spray?
> 
> I've been using the *Avocado Mist* and..... (don't laugh ).... I wasn't ready for the nozzle spray that is 'MADE for HORSES'.
> 
> Aggie, that stuff came out in huge squirts and I had a huge blop of the Avocado Mist all over my head and a big mess on my bathroom mirrors.  Okay, you can laugh Angel Aggie, cause it was funny, but it caught me off guard.
> 
> I have to put the Avocado Mist into a smaller spray bottle made for humans.  I have several bottles from Sally's that I can use. It does smell good, but as you shared, it does give my hair a slightly 'dull' appearance. It detangles very well, but I had to smooth a little coconut oil on my hair for the dullness to disappear. As the Avocado Mist dries, it seems to leave a dull coating behind.
> 
> When I place my next order for the Mega Tek Rebuilder, I'll order the Rehydrant.
> 
> Blessings and hugs to you...


 
***Laughing about the avocado mist spray all over your head*** That really was funny, thanks for the laugh Shimmie. Just a note of caution, when you get the rehydrant spray - same spray top so you may want to avoid another avocado mist spray episode by using a smaller spray bottle for it as well.

Blessings to you too honey.


----------



## EMJazzy

trinidarkie1 said:


> Today I am going to blend up my garlic in JBCO and add it to my concotion of:
> WGO, Jojoba Oil, Tea Tree Oil, JBCO and now some MT.
> I plan on using the MT on my scalp at night, and this mix before i head to work in the a.m's.
> The MT itself leaves a milky white residue, and I tried the Megassaging but I couldn't do it for all dem minutes.. uh uh.


 
That sounds like a really good mix.  If I ever purchase JBCO then I will use that in place of my regular castor oil. When I mega'sage I do it maybe for 10 seconds.  



Shimmie said:


> So Angel Aggie, you really like the Mega Tek 'Rehydrant' spray?
> 
> I've been using the *Avocado Mist* and..... (don't laugh ).... I wasn't ready for the nozzle spray that is 'MADE for HORSES'.
> 
> *Aggie, that stuff came out in huge squirts and I had a huge blop of the Avocado Mist all over my head and a big mess on my bathroom mirrors.  Okay, you can laugh Angel Aggie, cause it was funny, but it caught me off guard.*
> 
> I have to put the Avocado Mist into a smaller spray bottle made for humans.  I have several bottles from Sally's that I can use. It does smell good, but as you shared, it does give my hair a slightly 'dull' appearance. It detangles very well, but I had to smooth a little coconut oil on my hair for the dullness to disappear. As the Avocado Mist dries, it seems to leave a dull coating behind.
> 
> When I place my next order for the Mega Tek Rebuilder, I'll order the Rehydrant.
> 
> Blessings and hugs to you...


 
That was funny.


----------



## Marand13

I have been using mega tek for about 2 weeks or so now and when I took my hair out there was significant growth! I am very impressed! Add me on this challenge! Who do I pm DSD or TT8?


----------



## EMJazzy

You know how you have just a little bit of product in your containers but too much left to justify throwing it away? Well I decided to play mixologist (again) and my new 4oz container consists of: Amla Oil pomade, Sidr Tree Butter Balm and MT. I will let ya'll know in future posts how my hair/scalp reacts to this mix.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Aggie said:


> My answers are in purple and I have been using my entire MT line for more than 2 months.



Oh thanks, off to read your recipe.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I have both MT and OCT.

I've been applying MT nightly... and my edges are definitely furrier.


----------



## EMJazzy

Marand13 said:


> I have been using mega tek for about 2 weeks or so now and when I took my hair out there was significant growth! I am very impressed! Add me on this challenge! Who do I pm DSD or TT8?


 
For *this* thread DSD


----------



## trinidarkie1

Today was day two's application. I washed with Nutrine Shampoo and conditioner.
Applied Water Glycerin mix to towel dried hair, Mimosa Hair honey to hair shaft, then Mega Tek to scalp, rub rub on the temples and crown. 

FYI, I added Garlic Powder to my WGO and JBCO mix and a lil more tee trea oil.

Applied my WGOGarlicJBCOMix to my roots and hair shaft and ends.

Roller set!


----------



## LondonDiva

poookie said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but should i hold off on MTing since i'm giving myself a relaxer touchup this week?



I relaxed on Friday (posting an update pic next week when my friend can take a profile pic for me.) and used MT last on Thursday the day before. No adverse problems for me. I just used Profective Root health to base my scalp as normal.


----------



## jamaicalovely

LondonDiva said:


> I relaxed on Friday (posting an update pic next week when my friend can take a profile pic for me.) and used MT last on Thursday the day before. No adverse problems for me. I just used Profective Root health to base my scalp as normal.




Pic next week?

That's torture!


----------



## LondonDiva

jamaicalovely said:


> Pic next week?
> 
> That's torture!



For me too.  I've put my hair in 2 strand twists that'll last the week now. Plus I really didin't want to flat iron my hair this weekend either. The weather in London is hardly great right about now.


----------



## blazingthru

I didn't know if I should pose this as a question and start my own thread but decided to just say what I have to say here.  I really believe in MT.  The thing is I found that it works on the part of your head that grows the fastest the quicker.  I put MT all over my scalp every single night.  The back of my hair grew so fast in two weeks I had to go and get my twist redone.  I have twist put in not just my own hair. I haven't washed my hair either, I put MT all over and the sides and top is still no where near as long as my back. I had 1/2 inch growth in the back and 1/4 in the sides and front. Sometimes its scary. Anyway I am going to end up getting my back redone in two weeks and still can wait on the top and sides. Thats weird. I put the same amount on the top as I do the back


----------



## SmartyPants

Smartypants STILL hasn't gotten Smartypants' MT.  If Smartypants doesn't get Smartypants' MT by tomorrow, Smartypants is going to take a page from ShiShiPooPoo's book and put Smartypants' foot up Neeps.com's Hee Haw and see if that will help them get off the stick!


----------



## EMJazzy

Trudy said:


> I didn't know if I should pose this as a question and start my own thread but decided to just say what I have to say here. I really believe in MT. The thing is I found that it works on the part of your head that grows the fastest the quicker. I put MT all over my scalp every single night. The back of my hair grew so fast in two weeks I had to go and get my twist redone. I have twist put in not just my own hair. I haven't washed my hair either, I put MT all over and the sides and top is still no where near as long as my back. I had 1/2 inch growth in the back and 1/4 in the sides and front. Sometimes its scary. Anyway I am going to end up getting my back redone in two weeks and still can wait on the top and sides. Thats weird. I put the same amount on the top as I do the back


 
With that kind of growth you will surpass APL by the end of the year.  As far as your question, it's possible, MT affects everyone's growth pattern differently. I seem to have gotten the same kind of growth all over with it growing _slightly_ faster in the back like your hair. Interesting observation none-the-less. :scratchch


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i've missed this thread, i moved to a new house and did not have the internet for four weeks!!! 

off to catch up on about a million pages!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

Blaque*Angel said:


> i've missed this thread, i moved to a new house and did not have the internet for four weeks!!!
> 
> off to catch up on about a million pages!!!


 
Welcome back!


----------



## SmartyPants

Ok...  i got an email from neeps.  They are out of stock.  Does anyone else know where I can get the gallon sized rebuilder from?  KV is out of stock too...



I know ya'll heffas did this on purpose!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Trudy said:


> I didn't know if I should pose this as a question and start my own thread but decided to just say what I have to say here.  I really believe in MT.  The thing is I found that it works on the part of your head that grows the fastest the quicker.  I put MT all over my scalp every single night.  The back of my hair grew so fast in two weeks I had to go and get my twist redone.  I have twist put in not just my own hair. I haven't washed my hair either, I put MT all over and the sides and top is still no where near as long as my back. I had 1/2 inch growth in the back and 1/4 in the sides and front. Sometimes its scary. Anyway I am going to end up getting my back redone in two weeks and still can wait on the top and sides. Thats weird. I put the same amount on the top as I do the back



Yep, my hair in the crown and back has gone new growth crazy. The front hasn't grown nearly as fast, but I'm happy for the growth I am getting.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

SmartyPants said:


> Smartypants STILL hasn't gotten Smartypants' MT.  If Smartypants doesn't get Smartypants' MT by tomorrow, Smartypants is going to take a page from ShiShiPooPoo's book and put Smartypants' foot up Neeps.com's Hee Haw and see if that will help them get off the stick!



Dang, sorry Smartypants. How long has it been?


----------



## Zeal

Yippppppppppppeeee.  I picked up my box from my Mom's today.  Came in a Straight Arrow box so there were no raised eyebrows.  As a matter of fact, My Mom is having repair work done at her house so i don't even think she noticed.


----------



## MrsQueeny

Go head Zeal!!! HHG Q


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I suppose I will be trying some of the other products when I reup.  I have only been using it for about 2 weeks and so far...I have definately noticed thickness.  I did not take a before length pic....but I took some this weekend so next month I will compare.  But....I did get some progress last month   So...come on MT show me some love...I am not sure how much more thickness I can take.  LOL  I am using it on my scalp daily and using it with heat as a deep conditioner once a week.  WE WILL SEE HOW THIS GOES...


----------



## Platinum

CurlyMoo said:


> Were you also moisturizing with the sew in?


 
Yes. I was using S-Curl. (Trying to use it up so I can go back to my beloved Worlds of Curls moisturizer).

Question... I found a bottle of Surge 14 this weekend. Do you think this product has too much protein to use with MT?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

add me to the challenge!! 

i just started on Aug. 10th. here is my starting pic. i have 3 months of unstretched new growth. i cut off about 2 inches last month. 

i'm using Mega Tek

i plan to apply to my scalp every day and add some oil to it. i will probably wear braids most of the time and wash them 3x/week


----------



## Jetblackhair

LondonDiva said:


> I relaxed on Friday *(posting an update pic next week when my friend can take a profile pic for me.) *and used MT last on Thursday the day before. No adverse problems for me. I just used Profective Root health to base my scalp as normal.



MT has been working well for you.  I can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Wow, your starting hair is beautiful. 



VinDieselsWifey said:


> add me to the challenge!!
> 
> i just started on Aug. 10th. here is my starting pic. i have 3 months of unstretched new growth. i cut off about 2 inches last month.
> 
> i'm using Mega Tek
> 
> i plan to apply to my scalp every day and add some oil to it. i will probably wear braids most of the time and wash them 3x/week


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Shimmie said:


> I'm co-signing with you Precious Wavy...
> 
> Also, because of the pregnancy, I definitely would use as less products as possible.
> 
> *Senegalese*, you were absolutely right to stop the Garlic due to your pregnancy.   Because, Garlic naturally thins the blood and while it is a good thing, I don't think it's good for pregnancy.
> 
> So *do not take any supplements *unless your Obtertrician advises you to.
> 
> *Okay, lets stop the OCT and MT all together since you are pregnant. *
> 
> *I serious about this.* While there have been no reports about any ill effects upon a fetus or the pregnant mother, I still say STOP all use of these products. The protein content is quite heavy and I do not think it's worth the risk of using this while pregnant. You are truly using way too many products here.
> 
> Now this will protect your hair while pregnant. Do LESS shapooing do conditioner washes instead. Use a safe oil on your hair such as Olive oil our use Jojoba oil which replenishes our skin cells, naturally.
> 
> Your hair will still grow by eating good foods, plenty of veggies, fruits and natural grains, eggs and fish and poultry. All eaten in normal ranges.
> 
> You and the health of your baby is much more important here. God will handle your hair. The shedding WILL stop! Yes it will! It's reacting to too much product overload, that's all. And many pregnancies do affect the condition of our hair, even with shedding.
> 
> For you and 'Baby'....


 

i use MT, I am pregnant. i obviously consulted my Dr and Eqyss before hand.((hugs))


----------



## stixx

I used OCT daily for a week (left on for 1 hour then co-washed), then took a couple of weeks off, and started again. I'm still having major shedding issues like minimum 15 strands a day, and those are only the ones I notice. What has worked better for you all, topical garlic treatments or garlic supplements? And how long does it take to work? thanks

edit: I should mention that I think I'm getting good results growth wise. My hair already grows fast, but I fully admit I never take care of my ends. I'm hoping it'll increase my growth so much that it won't matter if I'm trimming 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## EMJazzy

Zeal said:


> Yippppppppppppeeee. I picked up my box from my Mom's today. Came in a Straight Arrow box so there were no raised eyebrows. As a matter of fact, My Mom is having repair work done at her house so i don't even think she noticed.


 
Welcome aboard.  


VinDieselsWifey said:


> add me to the challenge!!
> 
> i just started on Aug. 10th. here is my starting pic. i have 3 months of unstretched new growth. i cut off about 2 inches last month.
> 
> i'm using Mega Tek
> 
> i plan to apply to my scalp every day and add some oil to it. i will probably wear braids most of the time and wash them 3x/week


 
Your *starting pics* are beautiful!! You will be at hip length fast using MT.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

EMJazzy said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> Your *starting pics* are beautiful!! *You will be at hip length fast using MT*.


 
thanks! from your mouth to God's ears! i sure hope so. i want to be able to sit on my hair...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ladies, I got my hair done on Friday and I have to say that my hair grew about 1 1/2 inches since my last reveal in June.  I'm so happy, to say the least.

To all the ladies that want to give up.....DON'T!  Wait, you will see results soon.

I took pics, but can't show until Sept....I so want to.....

Blessings and congratulations to all the ladies that are getting great results.

VanDisel'sWife...your hair is awesome!  Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Let us get a sneak Peek. The suspense is killing Me!!



Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, I got my hair done on Friday and I have to say that my hair grew about 1 1/2 inches since my last reveal in June. I'm so happy, to say the least.
> 
> To all the ladies that want to give up.....DON'T! Wait, you will see results soon.
> 
> I took pics, but can't show until Sept....I so want to.....
> 
> Blessings and congratulations to all the ladies that are getting great results.
> 
> VanDisel'sWife...your hair is awesome! Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## EOAA

yeah...come on Nice& Wavy.... dont make us wait til Sept.


----------



## Platinum

Platinum said:


> Yes. I was using S-Curl. (Trying to use it up so I can go back to my beloved Worlds of Curls moisturizer).
> 
> *Question... I found a bottle of Surge 14 this weekend. Do you think this product has too much protein to use with MT?*




*Can anyone help me ?^^*


----------



## EMJazzy

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, I got my hair done on Friday and I have to say that my hair grew about 1 1/2 inches since my last reveal in June. I'm so happy, to say the least.
> 
> To all the ladies that want to give up.....DON'T! Wait, you will see results soon.
> 
> *I took pics, but can't show until Sept....I so want to.....*
> 
> Blessings and congratulations to all the ladies that are getting great results.
> 
> VanDisel'sWife...your hair is awesome! Welcome to the challenge!


 
Tease!! 

It will probably be 2 inches longer from your last pic by reveal time.


----------



## Mitre

I would like to take part in the challenge. My starting picture is in my avatar; I began using OCT in July 2008.


----------



## JustKiya

graceunderfire said:


> My hair is natural, but I am not getting the growth you guys are getting. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 1. I basically deep condition every other day (every day if I can).
> 2. I then use the MT and leave on for 20 minutes.
> 3. Use infusium
> 4. put my mixture of emu oil, jojoba, and lanolin
> 5. vitamins: woman's daily, biotin, omega-3 fatty acids
> 
> I know that each person's hair grows at different lengths but I am wondering if there is something more that I can do?
> 
> I am going to start with garlic tea in the coming days.
> 
> My hair at the crown is still thin.  Overall the hair is growing so that is a positive.  But, the back and the crown are still thin and the front is coming in slowly.





lilsparkle825 said:


> what is your MT mix, and why are you only leaving it on 20 minutes? are you leaving it on your SCALP or on all your hair like a leave-in?



Yeah, that.  



oooop2 said:


> Ladies...How long does 1 bottle of MT typically last you.  I just started using it yesterday.  I mixed a small amount w/ castor oil and scalp to my scalp.  I currently have 2 bottles.  I leave the USA for Japan on Aug 17 and was wondering if I should stock up...LOL
> 
> TIA






trinidarkie1 said:


> *I am LIVID!*
> I have waited TWO and a half weeks, maybe THREE to get my Megatek.
> Did a trade, sent out product to someone to get it and now I get it, THE ENTIRE CONTENTS OF THE BOTTLE HAS SPILLED OUT!
> *crazy laughter*
> I mean, how bad lucky am I?
> So what do I end up with? NOTHING!
> Gladly it was placed in a ziplock bag, so I'm going to have to see how I can salvage whatever lil remnants are there.
> 
> But pissed am I?
> 
> YES!





trinidarkie1 said:


> Alright, so I was able to salvage some so I will be starting tonight.
> *fingers crossed*



I'm glad you were able to get some! Congrats! Congrats! Good luck with it all.... 



oooop2 said:


> I'll be in Japan another 6m to 1yr...I ordered 3 more bottles so that I won't stress myself out over it...LOL



Smart - that is what I would have suggested, 100%   



jamaicalovely said:


> Do you all still support the use of the Premier Creme Rinse?
> 
> I may try it.   Ladies who use both MT and OCT, do you think it would be better for me to use the OCT creme rinse?
> 
> I was planning on getting the Avocado Mist to spray on my braids underneath my weave. Do you all still think this is a good spray or should I get the rehydrant spray?
> 
> I looked through the threads for these answers and previous posts indicated that the ladies just started using the products.
> 
> Thanks, girls!



I LOVE the Premier Cream Rinse - love it, love it, love it. I'd definitely get it. I've never used the OCT Cream Rinse - it might be just as good, or better. 

The Avacado Mist - I don't really like much. I don't think I've found the right way to use it yet. 



LondonDiva said:


> I relaxed on Friday (posting an update pic next week when my friend can take a profile pic for me.) and used MT last on Thursday the day before. No adverse problems for me. I just used Profective Root health to base my scalp as normal.





jamaicalovely said:


> Pic next week?
> 
> That's torture!



NEXT WEEK!!?!? You're such a tease, LD! 



SmartyPants said:


> Smartypants STILL hasn't gotten Smartypants' MT.  If Smartypants doesn't get Smartypants' MT by tomorrow, Smartypants is going to take a page from ShiShiPooPoo's book and put Smartypants' foot up Neeps.com's Hee Haw and see if that will help them get off the stick!



   Girl, I hope you got your MT!!!! 



Zeal said:


> Yippppppppppppeeee.  I picked up my box from my Mom's today.  Came in a Straight Arrow box so there were no raised eyebrows.  As a matter of fact, My Mom is having repair work done at her house so i don't even think she noticed.



:woot 



Blaque*Angel said:


> i use MT, I am pregnant. i obviously consulted my Dr and Eqyss before hand.((hugs))



 Good to know - thanks! 



Platinum said:


> Yes. I was using S-Curl. (Trying to use it up so I can go back to my beloved Worlds of Curls moisturizer).
> 
> Question... I found a bottle of Surge 14 this weekend. Do you think this product has too much protein to use with MT?



I think that LD was using Surge with it  - or, she might have been using the Rehydrant, and thought it was like Surge - I can't remember.  

I've been MAJORLY slacking while on vacation - I'll be heading home tomorrow, and I plan on getting back on point again.


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> [/b]
> 
> *Can anyone help me ?^^*


 
Platinum I wouldn't recommend using the surge with the MT. The protein really is too strong to mix together.


----------



## Aggie

I think that LD was using Surge with it - or, she might have been using the Rehydrant, and thought it was like Surge - I can't remember.  

I've been MAJORLY slacking while on vacation - I'll be heading home tomorrow, and I plan on getting back on point again. [/quote]

*JK, the mucopolysaccharides are found in both surge and MT and this is what LondonDiva was talking about when she was comparing them.*


----------



## Aggie

Zeal said:


> Yippppppppppppeeee. I picked up my box from my Mom's today. Came in a Straight Arrow box so there were no raised eyebrows. As a matter of fact, My Mom is having repair work done at her house so i don't even think she noticed.


 

Go Zeal, start growing that hair girl.


----------



## Aggie

VinDieselsWifey said:


> add me to the challenge!!
> 
> i just started on Aug. 10th. here is my starting pic. i have 3 months of unstretched new growth. i cut off about 2 inches last month.
> 
> i'm using Mega Tek
> 
> i plan to apply to my scalp every day and add some oil to it. i will probably wear braids most of the time and wash them 3x/week


 
Whoa mama, what an awesome starting point VDW.


----------



## Aggie

stixx said:


> I used OCT daily for a week (left on for 1 hour then co-washed), then took a couple of weeks off, and started again. I'm still having major shedding issues like minimum 15 strands a day, and those are only the ones I notice. What has worked better for you all, topical garlic treatments or garlic supplements? And how long does it take to work? thanks
> 
> edit: I should mention that I think I'm getting good results growth wise. My hair already grows fast, but I fully admit I never take care of my ends. I'm hoping it'll increase my growth so much that it won't matter if I'm trimming 3 or 4 times a year.


 
stixx I'm taking both supplements and using topical garlic poo, conditioner and the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, alternately. I sometimes make my garlic oil if the shedding is excessive though. The recipe is in my fotki. I had shared it in the old thread, but it's easier to find in my fotki, okay?


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, I got my hair done on Friday and I have to say that my hair grew about 1 1/2 inches since my last reveal in June. I'm so happy, to say the least.
> 
> To all the ladies that want to give up.....DON'T! Wait, you will see results soon.
> 
> I took pics, but can't show until Sept....I so want to.....
> 
> Blessings and congratulations to all the ladies that are getting great results.
> 
> VanDisel'sWife...your hair is awesome! Welcome to the challenge!


 
Congrats honey, all of us can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## Aggie

Mitre said:


> I would like to take part in the challenge. My starting picture is in my avatar; I began using OCT in July 2008.


 
Welcome to the challenge Mitre. PM dontspeakdefeat and ask her to add you to the challenge okay?


----------



## Shimmie

Blaque*Angel said:


> i use MT, I am pregnant. i obviously consulted my Dr and Eqyss before hand.((hugs))



  Awwwwwww, you're having a baby?   Congratulations.  

I wish you so many blessings and joyful years and memories to cherish of the 'growing' years ahead.   Sometimes, I wish my two were 'babies' again.  

I believe you, angel.    I have no doubt about your baby being your first and highest priority and that you have consulted with you doctor.

My concern is that whatever we take into our bodies, internally and topically, still enters our blood stream, and although it passes through us, it also passes through our babies in the womb.    There's so much that we are not aware of in products and how it affects us long term.  There's always something that we end up discovering about a product 'down-the-line' or after the fact.    And while 'we' may not have an adverse reaction to a product, our 'babies' may be reacting and we have no way of knowing until after it happens.   

Personally, I would stop the Mega Tek until after 'beautiful baby' is here in your arms.   It's just not worth the risk.  This is STILL a product used for Horses and the protein content may not agree with 'baby'.  MT is still experimental for all of us here, even us who are not pregnant.  

Girl, we are some bold and risky sisters up in here at LHCF.   And then we all have the nerve to be 'chemists' adding other potions and lotions, herbs and teas to our mix.    

Blaque * Angel, check it out..... it's a wonder we still have any hair to experiment with from all that we add to it.    We've gone from wearing horse hair to applying horse products; we've gone from MTG to Monistat and from Monistat to adding Salted Fizzies to our conditioners.  Lawd, we are some BOLD sisters up in here. And then have the nerve to give our formulas an acronym.  We have a 'short name' for err' thing we use.  

You are a beautiful angel, and a wonder of love that God has created; your baby is so blessed to have you as 'mommie'.   And I am honored to know you.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Aggie said:


> Platinum I wouldn't recommend using the surge with the MT. The protein really is too strong to mix together.



Uh oh, I've been using Surge with my MT.   Scared now.


----------



## PapillionRouge

So wait.. MT causes shedding???


----------



## Aggie

jamaicalovely said:


> Uh oh, I've been using Surge with my MT. Scared now.


Have you been using them both full strength or no and how often? If not, then you should be okay. Let's keep our fingers crossed. You have been DCing your hair weekly haven't you? If so, again you should be okay.


----------



## Aggie

KayKay27 said:


> So wait.. MT causes shedding???


 
Yes it does KayKay. It sheds hair that were already ready to be shed anyway, only a little faster but at the same time, new hairs are coming out as well. So don't be alarmed about this as shedding is a natural process that the hair go through on a daily basis - 50-100 shed hairs a day is about the norm. 

Use garlic oil, supllements, poos, conditioners and garlic treatments to curb the shedding. I have a garlic recipe in my fotki and you are welcomed to check it out if you wish.


----------



## genesis132

Well, I received my MT finally from Hopes Braids...why was I thinking the bottle was bigger than it actually is..anywho, I also bought me some garlic supplements today..i haven't figured out how I'm going to incorporate the MT with my beloved OCT...i hope my scalp doesn't tingle or does anything strange...OR i'll just continue to fork out the money on OCT....
Okay, I just took one sniff of the MT and it smells* EXACTLY *like my cell therapy!!!
Here I am afraid to use the MT and so far it smells like OCT...but cheaper...
Wish me luck ladies...off to my first megasagging <- - --did I say that right??


----------



## Shimmie

genesis132 said:


> Well, I received my MT finally from Hopes Braids...why was I thinking the bottle was bigger than it actually is..anywho, I also bought me some garlic supplements today..i haven't figured out how I'm going to incorporate the MT with my beloved OCT...i hope my scalp doesn't tingle or does anything strange...OR i'll just continue to fork out the money on OCT....
> Okay, I just took one sniff of the MT and it smells* EXACTLY *like my cell therapy!!!
> Here I am afraid to use the MT and so far it smells like OCT...but cheaper...
> Wish me luck ladies...off to my first megasagging <- - --*did I say that right??*


Yup   You are sho' right.  

I also use both the MT and the OCT.  I've been using the MT 'only' for a little over two weeks so that I could 'see' the difference and the MT has definitely made my hair thicker.   I love  it.   I also use the MT as a leave in; the OCT I rinsed out after an hour or so.  I love both products and so will you.


----------



## explosiva9

MadameLaTigresse said:


> Hi Explosiva9,
> 
> I have been using the Ayurvedic Oils, specifically the Gro Aut Oils (bringhraj, mahabringhraj and gro aut) with my MT and OCT regimen and it is working fabulously well! The only side effect is that I have extremely dense new growth and it seems like every week, I get a new layer of waves near my scalp. This is how I monitor my new growth. The MT provides more strength than growth I think but the Gro Aut oils ARE NO JOKE! My hair is sprouting big time and the only way I can control the new growth is when I put MT on my scalp every evening after the Gro Aut oils and then it becomes easier to part my hair.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 

Thank You

Where do you get the oils from?


----------



## napgurl

Update . . . my hair is so strong, like teflon. I feel major growth after just 3 weeks.  I am so happy with MT.  But my roots are like wearing a bushy . . .helmet. I have to flat iron and skip my MT treatment for 1 night to see if I can get it under control.


----------



## november wind

Just got my MT today and asked DSD to add me to the challenge.  HHG everybody!  I need my hair to grow as my body shrinks.


----------



## trinidarkie1

I just mega-ssaged. This thing smells really nice.
Applied to roots and rubbed, rubbed, rubbed. 
Day 3.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> *JK, the mucopolysaccharides are found in both surge and MT and this is what LondonDiva was talking about when she was comparing them.*




Ahh, thank you Aggie!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825

VinDieselsWifey has my dream hair!!!

you guys i need some support...i have not megassaged since thursday since i did a rollerset and i am DYING. i have also never had straight hair since i went natural and i dont know what to put on my hair...and i am afraid of it drying up and falling out while i am trying to figure out what has a low enough water content to pass. oh well, i think i will sacrifice the reversion at the roots and start megassaging again cause i will be APL by my birthday.

ETA: i bit the bullet and megassaged. bye bye roots 

i think i will be washing my hair weds or thurs ANYWAY so whats the point.


----------



## seraphim712

Shimmie said:


> Yup   You are sho' right.
> 
> I also use both the MT and the OCT.  I've been using the MT 'only' for a little over two weeks so that I could 'see' the difference and the MT has definitely made my hair thicker.   I love  it.   *I also use the MT as a leave in*; the OCT I rinsed out after an hour or so.  I love both products and so will you.



I know this question's been asked over and over again, but you can use MT Rebuilder as a leave in or is it supposed to be rinsed out after a certain amount of minutes? I was planning to 'grease' my scalp with it after placing emu oil on my scalp first.


----------



## lilsparkle825

seraphim712 said:


> I know this question's been asked over and over again, but you can use MT Rebuilder as a leave in or is it supposed to be rinsed out after a certain amount of minutes? I was planning to 'grease' my scalp with it after placing emu oil on my scalp first.


i grease and wash it out at my next scheduled wash.


----------



## seraphim712

lilsparkle825 said:


> i grease and wash it out at my next scheduled wash.



I guess that makes sense. I was thinking of washing my hair once every week or biweekly so it would give my hair time to soak in the MT. Is that to risky?


----------



## lilsparkle825

seraphim712 said:


> I guess that makes sense. I was thinking of washing my hair once every week or biweekly so it would give my hair time to soak in the MT. Is that to risky?


i have been washing once a week since i started MT; the first 2 weeks i had kinky twists, i had cornrows for two weeks, and now i have a 3-day-old rollerset that i will wash out after one week, so i think its ok. i just make sure it ONLY gets on my scalp (even though one of my cornrows got it once and was just fine). i think i will go back to cowashing every other day after this, and hopefully i will still be getting about an inch a month, BUT to answer your question i think its ok.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Aw thank you for your kind words as always and your congrats  

I moved house, so have slacked off from my regime and applying my MT for four weeks, it could be a blessing in disguise???.

The woman that I asked from Eqyss told me she has used all Eqyss products throughout her three pregnancies (it is the only line she uses) all of her babies are healthy and she has never experienced post partum shedding.

but she did tell me to consult a dr before use, i showed the bottle to my Dr and midwife who both said there are no harmful chemicals in MT so they would reccomend it.

my hair too also feels a lot stronger and i get zero breakage.

thank you again for your kind words and loving thoughts

xxxx



Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwww, you're having a baby?  Congratulations.
> 
> I wish you so many blessings and joyful years and memories to cherish of the 'growing' years ahead. Sometimes, I wish my two were 'babies' again.
> 
> I believe you, angel.  I have no doubt about your baby being your first and highest priority and that you have consulted with you doctor.
> 
> My concern is that whatever we take into our bodies, internally and topically, still enters our blood stream, and although it passes through us, it also passes through our babies in the womb. There's so much that we are not aware of in products and how it affects us long term. There's always something that we end up discovering about a product 'down-the-line' or after the fact. And while 'we' may not have an adverse reaction to a product, our 'babies' may be reacting and we have no way of knowing until after it happens.
> 
> Personally, I would stop the Mega Tek until after 'beautiful baby' is here in your arms. It's just not worth the risk. This is STILL a product used for Horses and the protein content may not agree with 'baby'. MT is still experimental for all of us here, even us who are not pregnant.
> 
> Girl, we are some bold and risky sisters up in here at LHCF. And then we all have the nerve to be 'chemists' adding other potions and lotions, herbs and teas to our mix.
> 
> Blaque * Angel, check it out..... it's a wonder we still have any hair to experiment with from all that we add to it.  We've gone from wearing horse hair to applying horse products; we've gone from MTG to Monistat and from Monistat to adding Salted Fizzies to our conditioners. Lawd, we are some BOLD sisters up in here. And then have the nerve to give our formulas an acronym. We have a 'short name' for err' thing we use.
> 
> You are a beautiful angel, and a wonder of love that God has created; your baby is so blessed to have you as 'mommie'. And I am honored to know you.


----------



## blazingthru

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwww, you're having a baby?  Congratulations.
> 
> I wish you so many blessings and joyful years and memories to cherish of the 'growing' years ahead. Sometimes, I wish my two were 'babies' again.
> 
> I believe you, angel.  I have no doubt about your baby being your first and highest priority and that you have consulted with you doctor.
> 
> My concern is that whatever we take into our bodies, internally and topically, still enters our blood stream, and although it passes through us, it also passes through our babies in the womb. There's so much that we are not aware of in products and how it affects us long term. There's always something that we end up discovering about a product 'down-the-line' or after the fact. And while 'we' may not have an adverse reaction to a product, our 'babies' may be reacting and we have no way of knowing until after it happens.
> 
> Personally, I would stop the Mega Tek until after 'beautiful baby' is here in your arms. It's just not worth the risk. This is STILL a product used for Horses and the protein content may not agree with 'baby'. MT is still experimental for all of us here, even us who are not pregnant.
> 
> Girl, we are some bold and risky sisters up in here at LHCF. And then we all have the nerve to be 'chemists' adding other potions and lotions, herbs and teas to our mix.
> 
> Blaque * Angel, check it out..... it's a wonder we still have any hair to experiment with from all that we add to it.  We've gone from wearing horse hair to applying horse products; we've gone from MTG to Monistat and from Monistat to adding Salted Fizzies to our conditioners. Lawd, we are some BOLD sisters up in here. And then have the nerve to give our formulas an acronym. We have a 'short name' for err' thing we use.
> 
> You are a beautiful angel, and a wonder of love that God has created; your baby is so blessed to have you as 'mommie'. And I am honored to know you.


 My daughter is pregnant and I was worried about whether she should use it or not, because it soaks into your scalp I am going to encourage her not to use it until after the baby is born. Can't take no chances with my first Grandbaby.


----------



## BostonMaria

Can somebody give me the link to the OCT website?


----------



## AngieB

http://www.ovationhair.com/index.htm


----------



## KPH

http://www.ovationhair.com/


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm just saying.....THIS STUFF IS THE TRUTH!

That tis all..... ))))


----------



## BostonMaria

Thank you ladies!


----------



## AngieB

Guess what happens when you order horse products? You get an invitation in the mail to order a subscription of Horse Illustrated at a special rate of only $10 per year....lol


----------



## BostonMaria

AngieB said:


> Guess what happens when you order horse products? You get an invitation in the mail to order a subscription of Horse Illustrated at a special rate of only $10 per year....lol



LMAO!


----------



## Shimmie

AngieB said:


> Guess what happens when you order horse products? You get an invitation in the mail to order a subscription of Horse Illustrated at a special rate of only $10 per year....lol


   

Oh well, with the cost of gas 'we' may as well...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm just saying.....THIS STUFF IS THE TRUTH!
> 
> That tis all..... ))))


Ain't it though.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AngieB said:


> Guess what happens when you order horse products? You get an invitation in the mail to order a subscription of Horse Illustrated at a special rate of only $10 per year....lol


 
Well, they sent me a pet cookie!


----------



## RENIBELL

guys, i just dont know if my hair is growing with this? when did y,all notice the big difference, what am i lacking here besides patience
it will be two weeks tomorrow and i dont know, just havent really noticed much, besides the tingling sesation has now subsided.

i need some encouragement


----------



## iasade

RENIBELL said:


> guys, i just dont know if my hair is growing with this? when did y,all notice the big difference, what am i lacking here besides patience
> it will be two weeks tomorrow and i dont know, just havent really noticed much, besides the tingling sesation has now subsided.
> 
> i need some encouragement


 
A good way I measured was by braiding some of my hair and using the product on the whole scalp, but paying attention to how much growth I got where the braids were.  Hang in there because IT WILL GROW!!! Be a little more patient because some people hair grows faster than others!!! Stick with it beautiful!!!  You can do this!!!


----------



## trinidarkie1

RENIBELL said:


> guys, i just dont know if my hair is growing with this? when did y,all notice the big difference, what am i lacking here besides patience
> it will be two weeks tomorrow and i dont know, just havent really noticed much, besides the tingling sesation has now subsided.
> 
> i need some encouragement


 

Let's not stress out okay. We can wait together. I just started on Sunday, so you know I have a ways to go as well.

It'll be awrite!


----------



## RENIBELL

iasade said:


> A good way I measured was by braiding some of my hair and using the product on the whole scalp, but paying attention to how much growth I got where the braids were. Hang in there because IT WILL GROW!!! Be a little more patient because some people hair grows faster than others!!! Stick with it beautiful!!! You can do this!!!


 

Thanks girl, maybe cause i have my hair in conrows, i know i am a slow grower, i guess i keep dreaming about an inch  a month i guess going from .25 to 1" is a bit much . all the testimonies have been great here though, so i'm sticking . just get  a little impatient when i hear all these raves about growth on here


----------



## RENIBELL

trinidarkie1 said:


> Let's not stress out okay. We can wait together. I just started on Sunday, so you know I have a ways to go as well.
> 
> It'll be awrite!


 
you started on sunday? thats great, but if you start getting growth before me then 
 are you getting the tingling sensation? how are you applying it? maybe i nee to up my game to twice instead of once a day. Geeze even my 5yr old DD keeps saying mummy are you megasagging?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

RENIBELL said:


> guys, i just dont know if my hair is growing with this? when did y,all notice the big difference, what am i lacking here besides patience
> it will be two weeks tomorrow and i dont know, just havent really noticed much, besides the tingling sesation has now subsided.
> 
> i need some encouragement


 
It didn't happen right away for me either.  I got thickness first around week 2 and 3 and then within the 2nd month....BAM!

It may take a little time...be patient, it will work.


----------



## RENIBELL

Nice & Wavy said:


> It didn't happen right away for me either. I got thickness first around week 2 and 3 and then within the 2nd month....BAM!
> 
> It may take a little time...be patient, it will work.


 


:notworthy Nice and wavy, i have a lot of respect for your growth from your progress pics, youre one of my hair idols, so you got thickness first and then Bam? mmmmmh, i'll be patient. your hair is georgeous


----------



## RENIBELL

on that note, i'm off to Megassag 
you ladies are very supportive thansk sooo much


----------



## Nice & Wavy

RENIBELL said:


> :notworthy Nice and wavy, i have a lot of respect for your growth from your progress pics, youre one of my hair idols, so you got thickness first and then Bam? mmmmmh, i'll be patient. your hair is georgeous


 
Thank you, Renibell.  I'm going to pm you.


----------



## girlyprincess23

I think i'm switching to megatek (just as a trade off and to give me a reason to buy the gro-aut oils) I mean megatek and all 3 gro aut oils are less than ovation alone!! So where are the best places to buy it from? I know you guys probably said it but then people say well they didn't get their order for 2 and 3 weeks or nasty customer service and I get confused. So if someod could just list a site they feel they got a good price and fast shipping i'd appreciate it


----------



## KnottyGurl

Yes! It has waaaaaay too much protein. You need to get rid of it...



Send it to me 



Platinum said:


> Yes. I was using S-Curl. (Trying to use it up so I can go back to my beloved Worlds of Curls moisturizer).
> 
> Question... I found a bottle of Surge 14 this weekend. Do you think this product has too much protein to use with MT?


----------



## Ganjababy

I apply OCT every night..........I just did a nice wash and condition with redken moisture recovery and decided to give oct a break tonight but I am feeling guilty and that OCT bottle is calling me..........how sad am I!


----------



## Platinum

GeechyGurl said:


> Yes! It has waaaaaay too much protein. You need to get rid of it...
> 
> 
> 
> Send it to me


 

No, my sister. You got to get your own. Seriously, if I find more, I'll PM you.


----------



## genesis132

Shimmie said:


> Yup   You are sho' right.
> 
> I also use both the MT and the OCT.  I've been using the MT 'only' for a little over two weeks so that I could 'see' the difference and the* MT has definitely made my hair thicker.*   I love  it.   I also use the MT as a leave in; the OCT I rinsed out after an hour or so.  I love both products and so will you.



Thanks Shimmie! That is the main reason I'm trying out the MT is to gain my thickness back...So your telling me that the MT made your entire hair strand thicker...or just newgrowth??


----------



## Valerie

Blaque*Angel said:


> Aw thank you for your kind words as always and your congrats
> 
> I moved house, so have slacked off from my regime and applying my MT for four weeks, it could be a blessing in disguise???.
> 
> The woman that I asked from Eqyss told me she has used all Eqyss products throughout her three pregnancies (it is the only line she uses) all of her babies are healthy and she has never experienced post partum shedding.
> 
> but she did tell me to consult a dr before use, i showed the bottle to my Dr and midwife who both said there are no harmful chemicals in MT so they would reccomend it.
> 
> my hair too also feels a lot stronger and i get zero breakage.
> 
> thank you again for your kind words and loving thoughts
> 
> xxxx



To be honest, during pregnancy, it makes sense to use a more richer shampoo and conditioner, because of your hormone levels have increased, plus your hair texture changes dramatically and when I was expecting my daughter, she is now 20 now I relaxed throughout my pregnancy,  and that was the only time, my hair grew to shoulder length, also when I curled permed it, and my late mother suggested I put castor oil on my hair, as a result. I never lost never experience post partum shedding, however my ends couldn't hold a curl.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Ahh, thank you Aggie!!!


 
You're welcomed sweetie.


----------



## Aggie

seraphim712 said:


> I guess that makes sense. I was thinking of washing my hair once every week or biweekly so it would give my hair time to soak in the MT. Is that to risky?


 
It's best to wash and DC while using MT at least once a week but I highly recommend twice a week.


----------



## seraphim712

WOOHOO!

I just received my Mega-Tek today on my birthday, so it's a nice birthday present for myself.

Kvvet.com does deliver very very quickly. I was kinda mad though that the package was left right in front of my apartment door instead of being dropped off at the leasing office. Anyone could've just picked up the box and taken it

I hope the same doesn't happen when I receive my Avocado Mist and Rejuvenator Spray. 

Back to Mega-Tek

It has a very pleasant scent. I am going to oil my scalp with emu first and then place the MT. I hope to get good results


----------



## SleekandBouncy

The results in this thread are amazing.


----------



## Aggie

RENIBELL said:


> Thanks girl, maybe cause i have my hair in conrows, i know i am a slow grower, i guess i keep dreaming about an inch a month i guess going from .25 to 1" is a bit much . all the testimonies have been great here though, so i'm sticking . just get a little impatient when i hear all these raves about growth on here


 
RENIBELL my hair usually grows at a snail pace of .25" a month as well without growth aids but with the MT and OCT it has sped up to first 1/2" and now it's close to 3/4' a month. Don't worry you'll get there, Have a little more patience honey. It may slow down later, but for now I am enjoying whatever growth I get right now.


----------



## seraphim712

Aggie said:


> It's best to wash and DC while using MT at least once a week but I highly recommend twice a week.



I will definitely do this. Thanks


----------



## Aggie

girlyprincess23 said:


> I think i'm switching to megatek (just as a trade off and to give me a reason to buy the gro-aut oils) I mean megatek and all 3 gro aut oils are less than ovation alone!! So where are the best places to buy it from? I know you guys probably said it but then people say well they didn't get their order for 2 and 3 weeks or nasty customer service and I get confused. So if someod could just list a site they feel they got a good price and fast shipping i'd appreciate it


 
The addresses are on the front page of this thread.


----------



## Aggie

evsbaby said:


> I apply OCT every night..........I just did a nice wash and condition with redken moisture recovery and decided to give oct a break tonight but I am feeling guilty and that OCT bottle is calling me..........how sad am I!


 
I know this feeling all too well evsbaby. I tried to go to bed a couple of nights without my MT as well and a few minutes later I was megasaggin' myself.


----------



## Aggie

genesis132 said:


> Thanks Shimmie! That is the main reason I'm trying out the MT is to gain my thickness back...So your telling me that the MT made your entire hair strand thicker...or just newgrowth??


 
I am actually getting more new hairs from the MT and my existing strands just seem a lot stronger than before.


----------



## Aggie

SleekandBouncy said:


> The results in this thread are amazing.


 
Thank you SleekandBouncy, We're trying to get where you are.


----------



## Aggie

seraphim712 said:


> I will definitely do this. Thanks


 
You're quite welcomed honey.


----------



## SleekandBouncy

Aggie said:


> Thank you SleekandBouncy, We're trying to get where you are.



My mother has been following this challenge and between the results posted here and hers I am really shocked at how effective this stuff is.


----------



## Shimmie

genesis132 said:


> Thanks Shimmie! That is the main reason I'm trying out the MT is to gain my thickness back...So your telling me that the MT made your entire hair strand thicker...or just newgrowth??


For some reason it 'seems' (key word here :'seems') like my new growth and my hair strands are thicker.   Tonight I'm wearing two ponytails, and I used to wear just one.  

Can you see the lower left curly picture in my siggy; it the close up one with my head bowed down;  that picture was taken a little over 2 weeks ago when I used the Kiya Fizzie (the salt/conditioner by Just Kiya).  
file:///C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/moz-screenshot-3.jpg
Okay, I took another picture this past Saturday (about 2 weeks later) and I noticed the thicker difference.   I have Saturday's picture attached to this message. 

Even tonight, since Saturday, my hair looks and feels thicker.  It has to be the MT, because I'm not using any other growth aids.  I've even slacked off  of my vitamins because I've been so busy lately.  

MT is no joke....


----------



## Shimmie

Blaque*Angel said:


> Aw thank you for your kind words as always and your congrats
> 
> I moved house, so have slacked off from my regime and applying my MT for four weeks, it could be a blessing in disguise???.
> 
> The woman that I asked from Eqyss told me she has used all Eqyss products throughout her three pregnancies (it is the only line she uses) all of her babies are healthy and she has never experienced post partum shedding.
> 
> but she did tell me to consult a dr before use, i showed the bottle to my Dr and midwife who both said there are no harmful chemicals in MT so they would reccomend it.
> 
> my hair too also feels a lot stronger and i get zero breakage.
> 
> thank you again for your kind words and loving thoughts
> 
> xxxx



  I care about you and baby, that's all.  I want only the best for you.   Just so you know, I truly believe in you as a careful and wonderful mommie and that you would never do anything to harm yourself or your baby.   I believe you, Blaque Angel... 

Stay prayerful, okay?    I'm praying for your hair to hit the floor with or without Mega Tek.   When I was pregnant (moons ago -- ) , my hair grew so long, I had to move it from behind me so that I could lay down.    Having babies makes hair grow anyway.   So get ready to 'swang' that hurr, girl.  




Trudy said:


> My daughter is pregnant and I was worried about whether she should use it or not, because it soaks into your scalp I am going to encourage her not to use it until after the baby is born. Can't take no chances with my first Grandbaby.



Ooooooooo, Trudy   Congratulations to you too.    Awwwwww, a new baby in your life.  What a special joy.  I wish you all of Heaven's best.  I truly do.


----------



## joib

Ladies, I want in! I want in! I want in! I received my Mega Tek and I WANT IN !


----------



## Aggie

joib said:


> Ladies, I want in! I want in! I want in! I received my Mega Tek and I WANT IN !


 
Hi Joib, welcome to the challenge and dont forget to PM dontspeakdefeat and ask her to add you to the challenge,okay. HHG.


----------



## Aggie

SleekandBouncy said:


> My mother has been following this challenge and between the results posted here and hers I am really shocked at how effective this stuff is.


 
Woo hoo good for mom. Yup, this Mega Tek is awesome girl and so is the Ovation cell therapy. I use both now like Nice & Wavy does.


----------



## Ganjababy

Aggie said:


> Yup, this Mega Tek is awesome girl and so is the Ovation cell therapy. I use both now like Nice & Wavy does.


 

I think I will try this method. I am using only the OCT. I think I will give the MT another try (tried it before and found it very drying) and alternate between OCT/MT.


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about getting braids now. It seems like I'm not getting the "miracle growth results" that I've been seeing other people get. I'm not sure if I haven't been using it long enough or perhaps I'm watching it to closely. I AM noticing that my scalp itches a lot and my NG is "behaving better". Maybe I need to tweak my MT or just be patient. *Sigh*


----------



## EMJazzy

seraphim712 said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> I just received my Mega-Tek today on my birthday, so it's a nice birthday present for myself.
> 
> Kvvet.com does deliver very very quickly. I was kinda mad though that the package was left right in front of my apartment door instead of being dropped off at the leasing office. Anyone could've just picked up the box and taken it
> 
> I hope the same doesn't happen when I receive my Avocado Mist and Rejuvenator Spray.
> 
> Back to Mega-Tek
> 
> It has a very pleasant scent. I am going to oil my scalp with emu first and then place the MT. *I hope to get good results*


 
You will  welcome to the challenge 





SleekandBouncy said:


> My mother has been following this challenge and between the results posted here and hers I am really shocked at how effective this stuff is.


 
Tell your mother we said congrats on her progress!  



Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about getting braids now. It seems like I'm not getting the "miracle growth results" that I've been seeing other people get. I'm not sure if I haven't been using it long enough or perhaps I'm watching it to closely. I AM noticing that my scalp itches a lot and my NG is "behaving better". Maybe I need to tweak my MT or just be patient. *Sigh*


 
A watched pot never boils. Give it some more time.


----------



## elained313

Hey MT ladies how long does a bottle last you? I am about out and I think it's been about 5 months since I got it?


----------



## EMJazzy

elained313 said:


> Hey MT ladies how long does a bottle last you? I am about out and I think it's been about 5 months since I got it?


 
 you made it last that long??? I only have 4oz left from my original bottle and I've only had it for almost 1 month. I *might* get 6 weeks out of it before moving on to the gallon I purchased.  You did darn good!


----------



## prtybrwnis

Hello all! I was just listening to my local radio station and they announced a discount code for the Ovation hair products. Ovation is one of our local companies here in San Diego. The discount code is Z90.3. I don't know what percentage off it gives but try it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> Woo hoo good for mom. Yup, this Mega Tek is awesome girl and so is the Ovation cell therapy. I use both now like Nice & Wavy does.


 
That's really good, Aggie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

EMJazzy said:


> you made it last that long??? I only have 4oz left from my original bottle and I've only had it for almost 1 month. I *might* get 6 weeks out of it before moving on to the gallon I purchased.  You did darn good!


 
I still have my one bottle from when I began.  You don't need alot to get the job done.  I do also alternate it with OCT, so that does help.  I figure about Nov, I will be on my second bottle.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

SleekandBouncy said:


> The results in this thread are amazing.


 
Sleek...you are right...it is amazing indeed.

Glad to know your mom is getting great results too.


----------



## blazingthru

My MT doesn't last a full month.  But I also share with my daughter so that might be the reason plus I never ever forget to put it in. She only puts it in once in a while. I have no choice but to get the gallon. I go through it to quick.


----------



## Shimmie

Trudy said:


> My MT doesn't last a full month. But I also share with my daughter so that might be the reason plus I never ever forget to put it in. She only puts it in once in a while. I have no choice but to get the gallon. I go through it to quick.


Trudy, have you noticed any growth  and/or strength in your fingernails?   

I have...   Once I apply the MT (even te OCT) to my entire head, my fingernails and cuticles are absorbing the product as I'm Mega'sagging.   

i wan't thinking about it at first, but when I noticed how frequently I had to trim my nails more often lately, I realized that after the MT Massage, I have a habit of rubbing the excess product into my nails.  

If it works for the horses hooves, then why not human nails.....   And it's really working.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Ladies,

I almost out of my 6oz Mt Mixture (lasted a month). Previously i added JBCO Vitamin E and Coconut Oil this time i want to also add SAA Emu Oil and Honey Quat. I am not familiar with these three products and i know based on some people's ingredients they are not using more than 1/8 or so. Is there a specific reason for this? I dont want to over do it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Valerie said:


> To be honest, during pregnancy, it makes sense to use a more richer shampoo and conditioner, because of your hormone levels have increased, plus your hair texture changes dramatically and when I was expecting my daughter, she is now 20 now I relaxed throughout my pregnancy, and that was the only time, my hair grew to shoulder length, also when I curled permed it, and my late mother suggested I put castor oil on my hair, as a result. I never lost never experience post partum shedding, however my ends couldn't hold a curl.


 
thanks for your reply


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Shimmie said:


> I care about you and baby, that's all. I want only the best for you. Just so you know, I truly believe in you as a careful and wonderful mommie and that you would never do anything to harm yourself or your baby. I believe you, Blaque Angel...
> 
> Stay prayerful, okay?  I'm praying for your hair to hit the floor with or without Mega Tek. When I was pregnant (moons ago -- ) , my hair grew so long, I had to move it from behind me so that I could lay down.  Having babies makes hair grow anyway. So get ready to 'swang' that hurr, girl.
> 
> thank you shimmie,
> 
> I agree my hair does seem to be sprouting out of my scalp as the pregnancy progresses.
> I guess this is one reason i have slacked off from megasagging
> 
> thank you again for your blessings xxxxx


----------



## Shimmie

Blaque*Angel said:


> Shimmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care about you and baby, that's all. I want only the best for you. Just so you know, I truly believe in you as a careful and wonderful mommie and that you would never do anything to harm yourself or your baby. I believe you, Blaque Angel...
> 
> Stay prayerful, okay?  I'm praying for your hair to hit the floor with or without Mega Tek. When I was pregnant (moons ago -- ) , my hair grew so long, I had to move it from behind me so that I could lay down.  Having babies makes hair grow anyway. So get ready to 'swang' that hurr, girl.
> 
> thank you shimmie,
> 
> I agree my hair does seem to be sprouting out of my scalp as the pregnancy progresses.
> I guess this is one reason i have slacked off from megasagging
> 
> thank you again for your blessings xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
Click to expand...


----------



## blazingthru

Shimmie said:


> Trudy, have you noticed any growth and/or strength in your fingernails?
> 
> I have...  Once I apply the MT (even te OCT) to my entire head, my fingernails and cuticles are absorbing the product as I'm Mega'sagging.
> 
> i wan't thinking about it at first, but when I noticed how frequently I had to trim my nails more often lately, I realized that after the MT Massage, I have a habit of rubbing the excess product into my nails.
> 
> If it works for the horses hooves, then why not human nails.....  And it's really working.


 Yes I notice that my fingernails grew very quickly.  I just cut them back down again then they seem to grew even faster.  I don't even massage it in my finger so I guess them getting exposed to the treatment everyday is helping it grow.


----------



## Aggie

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I almost out of my 6oz Mt Mixture (lasted a month). Previously i added JBCO Vitamin E and Coconut Oil this time i want to also add SAA Emu Oil and Honey Quat. I am not familiar with these three products and i know based on some people's ingredients they are not using more than 1/8 or so. Is there a specific reason for this? I dont want to over do it.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I did overuse the honeyquat once and believe it or not my hair felt a little crunchy afterwards. Since then I've only been using the recommened amount on www.lotioncrafter.com.


----------



## genesis132

Shimmie said:


> For some reason it 'seems' (key word here :'seems') like my new growth and my hair strands are thicker.   Tonight I'm wearing two ponytails, and I used to wear just one.
> 
> Can you see the lower left curly picture in my siggy; it the close up one with my head bowed down;  that picture was taken a little over 2 weeks ago when I used the Kiya Fizzie (the salt/conditioner by Just Kiya).
> file:///C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/moz-screenshot-3.jpg
> Okay, I took another picture this past Saturday (about 2 weeks later) and I noticed the thicker difference.   I have Saturday's picture attached to this message.
> 
> Even tonight, since Saturday, my hair looks and feels thicker.  It has to be the MT, because I'm not using any other growth aids.  I've even slacked off  of my vitamins because I've been so busy lately.
> 
> MT is no joke....





*Alrighty then!!!  Now, I think you mentioned that you apply MT as a leave-in as well. Am I correct?  I'm wondering if I need to do this as well to thicken my strands or does applying to the scalp only makes the strand thicker, too??  

Other Ladies who have noticed their hair getting thicker with MT please chime in here too and let me know if your only applying to the scalp or entire strand to get this thickness??*


----------



## Golden

Argg these white hairs are so annoying. I have a few new ones right in the front, my friend even noticed them & I'm only 20.  When did the white hairs stop appearing for you guys (if they ever did)?


----------



## genesis132

Golden said:


> Argg these white hairs are so annoying. I have a few new ones right in the front, my friend even noticed them & I'm only 20.  When did the white hairs stop appearing for you guys (if they ever did)?



Are you using MT or OCT?? I've been using OCT since Jun and I just started MT yesterday. I've never noticed any white hairs with the OCT, I dunno about MT yet.

I heard it's suppose to be a good thing.


----------



## dreamer26

I have been off the board for a while, but thank God I came back to read about the wonderful results many of you are getting from these two products.


I ordered mine and just got it today and I"ll be starting today/right now.

Hopefully I'll get great results as many of you have.

Thanks for all the tips.

D


----------



## Golden

genesis132 said:


> Are you using MT or OCT?? I've been using OCT since Jun and I just started MT yesterday. I've never noticed any white hairs with the OCT, I dunno about MT yet.
> 
> * I heard it's suppose to be a good thing*.



I'm using the MT.  @ the bold, do you mean gray hairs are good? If so, why is that?


----------



## JustKiya

genesis132 said:


> *Alrighty then!!!  Now, I think you mentioned that you apply MT as a leave-in as well. Am I correct?  I'm wondering if I need to do this as well to thicken my strands or does applying to the scalp only makes the strand thicker, too??
> 
> Other Ladies who have noticed their hair getting thicker with MT please chime in here too and let me know if your only applying to the scalp or entire strand to get this thickness??*



My hair has gotten thicker, and I've been using it on my scalp, only.


----------



## napgurl

Golden said:


> Argg these white hairs are so annoying. I have a few new ones right in the front, my friend even noticed them & I'm only 20. When did the white hairs stop appearing for you guys (if they ever did)?


 
Me too I have a white patch in the front.


----------



## kurlybella

*8.22 edits in red. i just realized my post was off by a week.*
here is my one month progress....*okay, um, what was I thinking this is my 21-25th day progress. I can’t remember if I started using megatek 8/15 or 8/17. *i really didn't think my hair had grown more than the normal growth i get a month, but it looks like i MAYBE got a bit more. i normally get .5"+ i'm still a skeptic that it's working for ME, so i'll have to see what happens next month. either way it's a good protein treatment. 

i've been using it like a "grease" everyday or every other day...when i remember. i follow that up ALWAYS with my moisturizing spray mix i make.
this is as close to one moth pics i have. 

i have in fresh braids and i won't be taking them down just to see my growth. i started using mega tek around 7.15, so a few days off of my start picture won't really make a visible difference.

*so I guess it really does work, huh?*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

dreamer26 said:


> I have been off the board for a while, but thank God I came back to read about the wonderful results many of you are getting from these two products.
> 
> 
> I ordered mine and just got it today and I"ll be starting today/right now.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get great results as many of you have.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> D


 
Dreamerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....welcome back girlie!

I'm so happy you have ordered MT....I'm excited for you.

Don't forget to take a before picture, ok?

Blessings and its good to see you back on!


----------



## Shimmie

Trudy said:


> Yes I notice that my fingernails grew very quickly.  I just cut them back down again then they seem to grew even faster.  I don't even massage it in my finger so I guess them getting exposed to the treatment everyday is helping it grow.


Thanks Trudy,  

I have to cut my nails more 'often' as well.  I keep a mini manicure kit in my purse and a small cuticle cream.  The MT nourishes the skin as well, but that means more 'cuticles' to push back.  

Sometimes I use a little warm olive oil on my hands and cover with clear plastic gloves; the results....smooth hands and cuticles.  

"Mega" Blessings to you, angel and to daughter and coming baby.


----------



## Shimmie

dreamer26 said:


> I have been off the board for a while, but thank God I came back to read about the wonderful results many of you are getting from these two products.
> 
> 
> I ordered mine and just got it today and I"ll be starting today/right now.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get great results as many of you have.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> D


 Beautiful Dreamer  

Welcome back.   "Mega" Blessings to you...


----------



## genesis132

JustKiya said:


> My hair has gotten thicker, and I've been using it on my scalp, only.



Thanks JustKiya!! Are you still rotating OCT and MT?


----------



## genesis132

Golden said:


> I'm using the MT.  @ the bold, do you mean gray hairs are good? If so, why is that?



You may want to go back and read some of the older posts in the thread...Im not that technical and really can't describe what some of the ladies experienced...but eventually the hair turned back it's original color...


----------



## EMJazzy

Nice & Wavy said:


> I still have my one bottle from when I began. You don't need alot to get the job done. I do also alternate it with OCT, so that does help. I figure about Nov, I will be on my second bottle.


 
I must be doing something wrong. erplexed I don't want to thin it out anymore than it already is because it'll be too watery for me. Hmmm, I'll think of something. :scratchch



genesis132 said:


> *Other Ladies who have noticed their hair getting thicker with MT please chime in here too and let me know if your only applying to the scalp or entire strand to get this thickness??*


 
My hair is definitely getting thicker and I only apply my MT mix on my scalp. I suspect that some 'run off' is getting on the rest of my strands when I massage my scalp then put on my baggy for the night.


----------



## Aggie

ladylady said:


> here is my one month progress. i really didn't think my hair had grown more than the normal growth i get a month, but it looks like i MAYBE got a bit more. i normally get .5"+ i'm still a skeptic that it's working for ME, so i'll have to see what happens next month. either way it's a good protein treatment.
> 
> i've been using it like a "grease" everyday or every other day...when i remember. i follow that up ALWAYS with my moisturizing spray mix i make.
> this is as close to one moth pics i have.
> 
> i have in fresh braids and i won't be taking them down just to see my growth. i started using mega tek around 7.15, so a few days won't really make a visible difference.


 
Yup, there is a definite difference in the length for sure ladylady. Keep it up honey, you're doing great.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Your hair has gotten longer.....keep up the good work girl!



ladylady said:


> here is my one month progress. i really didn't think my hair had grown more than the normal growth i get a month, but it looks like i MAYBE got a bit more. i normally get .5"+ i'm still a skeptic that it's working for ME, so i'll have to see what happens next month. either way it's a good protein treatment.
> 
> i've been using it like a "grease" everyday or every other day...when i remember. i follow that up ALWAYS with my moisturizing spray mix i make.
> this is as close to one moth pics i have.
> 
> i have in fresh braids and i won't be taking them down just to see my growth. i started using mega tek around 7.15, so a few days won't really make a visible difference.


----------



## Shimmie

genesis132 said:


> *Alrighty then!!!  Now, I think you mentioned that you apply MT as a leave-in as well. Am I correct?  I'm wondering if I need to do this as well to thicken my strands or does applying to the scalp only makes the strand thicker, too??
> 
> Other Ladies who have noticed their hair getting thicker with MT please chime in here too and let me know if your only applying to the scalp or entire strand to get this thickness??*


Hi Angel'.... 

Yes   I apply the Mega Tek to my scalp as a leave-in.  It seems to be (again.... Key word here is 'seems') to be making my entire head of hair thicker.   I don't know how to explain it, but the pictures that I posted are the resulting evidence of two weeks of use.   

"Mega" blessings to you Genesis


----------



## Mahalialee4

Ladies I first started using Mega Tek in 1999. I used it for one year. Why I stopped. Hated the smell of the intense coconut. Did not figure out how to get around the smell at that time. Anyway. It is good stuff cause it got me through some of the worst part of the Hair Problems I was having as mentioned in my Fotki.

The reason why some get INTENSE SHEDDING, is due to NOT FOLLOWING THE DIRECTIONS. Using it every day is taking chances. One day a week and leave it in is best if you only shampoo once a week.  But more than twice between shampooing and deep conditioning may have negative effects for some. Just wanted to give a heads up.  This was warned about years ago by horse owners as well.

I am starting up again but added a drop of lime essential oils and guess what...I now like the smell. bonjour


----------



## lilsparkle825

hmm...so i washed out my rollerset today and i had so much shed hair on my hands when i washed out my DC. i was seriously afraid...and the more disturbing thing was that when i was checking the strands (and you know i was looking for bulbs) a lot of it was breakage. idk what is going on but i'm about to go read Supergirl's breakage thread; tomorrow i will go get some garlic powder and do the treatment Shimmie suggested in this thread, and i will skip 2 nights of megassaging. it's wet bunning for the rest of the month for me!


----------



## michaela

Mahalialee4 said:


> Ladies I first started using Mega Tek in 1999. I used it for one year. Why I stopped. Hated the smell of the intense coconut. Did not figure out how to get around the smell at that time. Anyway. It is good stuff cause it got me through some of the worst part of the Hair Problems I was having as mentioned in my Fotki.
> 
> The reason why some get INTENSE SHEDDING, is due to NOT FOLLOWING THE DIRECTIONS. Using it every day is taking chances. One day a week and leave it in is best if you only shampoo once a week. But more than twice between shampooing and deep conditioning may have negative effects for some. Just wanted to give a heads up. This was warned about years ago by horse owners as well.
> 
> I am starting up again but added a drop of lime essential oils and guess what...I now like the smell. bonjour


 


thanks for the info...hmm maybe i should invest in the ovation since its not recommended to use megatek every day?I can use those two in rotation and start back dc and washing  twice a week?


----------



## blazingthru

SmartyPants said:


> Ok... i got an email from neeps. They are out of stock. Does anyone else know where I can get the gallon sized rebuilder from? KV is out of stock too...
> 
> 
> 
> I know ya'll heffas did this on purpose!


 Yes girl I was saying the same darn thing they did it on the purpose.  I can't find any either.


----------



## JustKiya

I'm finally back home, and ready to jump back on the wagon. My hair is shedding like GANGBUSTERS though - almost double my normal amount, which is odd. I think I'm going to chalk it up to traveling, for right now, and keep an eye on things. I'm lazy, and unless I can find a good, shelf-stable source of garlic oil to add to my mix, I don't plan on doing anything about it for now. 

My shed hairs though, are getting so long, it's amazing! I can't really 'see' the difference on a day to day - it's so gradual, and there's the shrinkage, of course - but on a single shed hair, it's a HUGE difference.


----------



## blazingthru

I have had no issues with shedding none,  but then I am in twist would the sides and stuff where the new growth show if Iam having a problem?


----------



## KPH

Ovation just sent out a keep using the cell therapy email.  I know for a fact that I have given them 10 customers and 1 has ordered the maximum system at least 4 times for her and her daughter.  They need to be giving me something.


----------



## Ganjababy

JustKiya said:


> I'm finally back home, and ready to jump back on the wagon. My hair is shedding like GANGBUSTERS though - almost double my normal amount, which is odd. I think I'm going to chalk it up to traveling, for right now, and keep an eye on things. I'm lazy, and unless I can find a good, shelf-stable source of garlic oil to add to my mix, I don't plan on doing anything about it for now.
> 
> My shed hairs though, are getting so long, it's amazing! I can't really 'see' the difference on a day to day - it's so gradual, and there's the shrinkage, of course - but on a single shed hair, it's a HUGE difference.


 
I hope you get that shedding sorted


----------



## Zeal

Ok… So why do I think I am hallucinating?  I know what it is; I never pick my hair out.  
When I did this morning it looked longer and thicket  Yah.  That’s what it is.

I just started using MT Sunday with a mix of Castor Oil, Vitamin E, sesame seed oil, coconut oil, and mustard oil.

My head was/is itching like crazy.  I am trying to figure out if that is growth or dryness.


----------



## Ganjababy

Carlee from Ovation said recently that soon customers can join up to get the system regularly and this would include free shipping. Like joining the Ovation club.


Twice now I have had a bump on my scalp........like a big painful zit. Either from clogged pores (or as I like to think, from fast growth-yeah I know, I am a bit delusional). I had to stop OCT for 2 days and then it would go. I think I am gonna try and apply every other day even though I don't get as fast a growth when I apply less than daily.


----------



## JustKiya

evsbaby said:


> I hope you get that shedding sorted



 You just made me think of something else too - I actually might not be shedding all that much more - because my hair is getting LONGER! So, what USED to be two or three shed strands of hair, could now be just ONE shed strand. 

*sucksteeth* I'm sooooooooooo not counting shed hairs, srsly, I'm not.


----------



## january noir

evsbaby said:


> *Carlee from Ovation said recently that soon customers can join up to get the system regularly and this would include free shipping. Like joining the Ovation club*.
> 
> 
> Twice now I have had a bump on my scalp........like a big painful zit. Either from clogged pores (or as I like to think, from fast growth-yeah I know, I am a bit delusional). I had to stop OCT for 2 days and then it would go. I think I am gonna try and apply every other day even though I don't get as fast a growth when I apply less than daily.


 
 An auto-ship option from Ovation is a great idea! 

Evsbaby, did you share the information about the bump with Carlee when you spoke to her? Be careful. I hope it not anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Ganjababy

january noir said:


> An auto-ship option from Ovation is a great idea!
> 
> Evsbaby, did you share the information about the bump with Carlee when you spoke to her? Be careful. I hope it not anything to be concerned about.


 

No I did not because I know I am not using the product as directed. I just think it is clogged pores from product build-up even though I wash every other day, it goes away when I don't apply for 2 days.


----------



## Ganjababy

JustKiya said:


> You just made me think of something else too - I actually might not be shedding all that much more - because my hair is getting LONGER! So, what USED to be two or three shed strands of hair, could now be just ONE shed strand.
> 
> *sucksteeth* I'm sooooooooooo not counting shed hairs, srsly, I'm not.


 

Are you in denial? Two words- Mega head I can't wait to see your update on Sep 1st! I bet your hair is looking gorgeous- as usual

I am dying to cut my hair again because I still have some relaxed ends I want to get rid of but I am trying to wait until Sep 1st update. I cut in March and did 2 trims since then. I am so loving my new growth that I just want all the texlaxed bits off.


----------



## JustKiya

evsbaby said:


> Are you in denial? Two words- Mega head I can't wait to see your update on Sep 1st! I bet your hair is looking gorgeous- as usual
> 
> I am dying to cut my hair again because I still have some relaxed ends I want to get rid of but I am trying to wait until Sep 1st update. I cut in March and did 2 trims since then. I am so loving my new growth that I just want all the texlaxed bits off.



Girl, I'm so deep in denial it's not _even_ funny. I've been kinda - not taking pics, at all, because I just know that I'm going to be _*sorely*_ disappointed by my growth, and because I know how shrinkage is, and I'm sooooooooo not pressing my hair. *sigh* I'm not going to believe until I look up and I'm APL, or something.  And then, I'm paranoid that as soon as I take a picture that documents any growth, I'm going to get setbacks, and my hair is going to start breaking, or something crazy is going to happen. Yes, yes, yes, I'm very much headinthesand, tyvm!


----------



## genesis132

Man, i had to go to page 3 of the forum to find this thread.....(THIS SHOULD BE ADDED BACK TO THE STICKY"S)


digressing...



doing da b-u-m-p


----------



## genesis132

Mahalialee4 said:


> Ladies I first started using Mega Tek in 1999. I used it for one year. Why I stopped. Hated the smell of the intense coconut. Did not figure out how to get around the smell at that time. Anyway. It is good stuff cause it got me through some of the worst part of the Hair Problems I was having as mentioned in my Fotki.
> 
> The reason why some get INTENSE SHEDDING, is due to NOT FOLLOWING THE DIRECTIONS. Using it every day is taking chances. One day a week and leave it in is best if you only shampoo once a week.  But more than twice between shampooing and deep conditioning may have negative effects for some. Just wanted to give a heads up.  This was warned about years ago by horse owners as well.
> 
> I am starting up again but added a drop of lime essential oils and guess what...I now like the smell. bonjour



INTERESTING!!!  I've been in braids and really can't guage how much shedding I've had with Ovation....


----------



## trinidarkie1

I skipped my MT application last night. I was just too tired, and I can feel the buildup. So I may just have to wash and apply tonight.


----------



## Silver

Sorry for bugging ya about this again, but can any Canadians tell me how long it took them to receive their MT from Hopes braids, maybe before he went on vacation and ran out? The vacation and running out is making the wait really long and I'm afraid it's going to be a month waiting.  I can't drive anywhere any long so I can't really go out and buy it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

JustKiya said:


> You just made me think of something else too - I actually might not be shedding all that much more - because my hair is getting LONGER! So, what USED to be two or three shed strands of hair, could now be just ONE shed strand.
> 
> *sucksteeth* I'm sooooooooooo not counting shed hairs, srsly, I'm not.


 

maybe old hairs are at the end of their lifecycles since the new hair is coming in so fast to replace it...


----------



## carletta

evsbaby said:


> Carlee from Ovation said recently that soon customers can join up to get the system regularly and this would include free shipping. Like joining the Ovation club.
> 
> 
> Twice now I have had a bump on my scalp........like a big painful zit. Either from clogged pores (or as I like to think, from fast growth-yeah I know, I am a bit delusional). I had to stop OCT for 2 days and then it would go. I think I am gonna try and apply every other day even though I don't get as fast a growth when I apply less than daily.





YOU TOO? ..................................IM HAVING THE SAME ISSUE AS WE SPEAK !!!!!! PLUS I'VE GOT SORE SCALP FOR EMERGING NEW GROWTH...( OUCH ! )


----------



## carletta

prtybrwnis said:


> Hello all! I was just listening to my local radio station and they announced a discount code for the Ovation hair products. Ovation is one of our local companies here in San Diego. The discount code is Z90.3. I don't know what percentage off it gives but try it.



has anyone tried this ????????????? 
if it does work how much of a discount was it ?


----------



## HeavenlySkies

carletta said:


> has anyone tried this ?????????????
> if it does work how much of a discount was it ?


 

When I went to the ovation site there wasn't an option to use a coupon.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

bookmark


----------



## jamaicalovely

BUMPING!

I can't stand that this thread is so far down.


----------



## carletta

Carletta,

LHCF members have been receiving the same discount that the radio advertises.  

You will have an opportunity to complete a brief survey and let us know how you heard about us:  Long Hair Care Forum

It’s a 10% discount just for telling us how you heard about us and Long Hair Care Forum is listed as a source.



The survey appears at the end of the order process, after you enter your credit card information and before you confirm your order.  You’ll see the discount on the Order Confirmation page.



Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.



Regards,

Carlee





*this is the is the reply I got today about the special discount that was heard on thr radio*


----------



## Ganjababy

genesis132 said:


> Man, i had to go to page 3 of the forum to find this thread.....(THIS SHOULD BE ADDED BACK TO THE STICKY"S)


 

ITA.............................................


----------



## Ganjababy

Has anyone who did repeat orders gotten 10% discounts from Ovation? When I re-ordered I was told by Carlee that they would not normally give repeat orders discount but because I ordered 4 bottles she would give me a discount. So I guess I wont get anymore discounts for my next orders


----------



## Kutie85

If anyone is looking to buy a garlic supplement I bought a twin pack at walmart today for 5.94 and it had a 100 pills in the bottle.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

evsbaby said:


> Has anyone who did repeat orders gotten 10% discounts from Ovation? When I re-ordered I was told by Carlee that they would not normally give repeat orders discount but because I ordered 4 bottles she would give me a discount. So I guess I wont get anymore discounts for my next orders


 

What? 
I would keep signing up anew with my 10% discount and I wish they would play that game so I can go straight to MT!


----------



## Aggie

evsbaby said:


> Has anyone who did repeat orders gotten 10% discounts from Ovation? *When I re-ordered I was told by Carlee that they would not normally give repeat orders discount* but because I ordered 4 bottles she would give me a discount. So I guess I wont get anymore discounts for my next orders


 
ooooh, I'm not happy about this at all. In that case I might have to stick with my Mega Tek for real now. Every penny saved counts in my book. Mega Tek is doing an awesome job anyway.


----------



## lilsparkle825

wow page 6?! 

bump...lol


----------



## CurlyMoo

2kute4u said:


> If anyone is looking to buy a garlic supplement I bought a twin pack at walmart today for 5.94 and it had a 100 pills in the bottle.


 
Thank you I will be running out to get some now


----------



## CurlyMoo

bumpzzzzzz


----------



## caribgirl

JustKiya said:


> You just made me think of something else too - I actually might not be shedding all that much more - because my hair is getting LONGER! So, what USED to be two or three shed strands of hair, could now be just ONE shed strand.
> 
> *sucksteeth* I'm sooooooooooo not counting shed hairs, srsly, I'm not.



How true- I can tell that my hair is growing so well by my shedding hair. After I comb, I remove the hair from the comb -almost upset and disappointed . I untwine to find about 4-5 hair strands that look like 15 before hand .


----------



## JustKiya

caribgirl said:


> How true- I can tell that my hair is growing so well by my shedding hair. After I comb, I remove the hair from the comb -almost upset and disappointed . I untwine to find about 4-5 hair strands that look like 15 before hand .



 EXACTLY!!!!! I've more or less gotten over it, now - because every shed hair I've been looking at seems to be at least twice as long as I'm expecting it to be, and thus my hairballs looking twice as big? Is okay with me. 

 I haven't used my MT consistently for like two weeks. *hangshead* I'm about to rinse out my overnight DC, and depending on how my hair feels, I might slap a salt treatment on, and then I'm doing chunky twists so that I've got no manipulation/parting worries, and I can crank up my applications....


----------



## january noir

I got a touch up this past Friday!

*No breakage*, _decent_ growth, hairstylist very impressed!  

Only disappointment is that my front and side growth don't show a whole lot of progress, a little, but not like the back of my head.

Mind you now, I only use my Ovation Maximizing System as a treatment once a week now.

Will post pics on September 1.


----------



## TANESHIAW

Hey ladies I'm on week 3 of Mega Tek and I'm definitely noticing my hair thickening up. I haven't taken  pictures yet, becuase I desperately need a trim, so I'm not going to start checking progress until after my trim. I'm also taking better care of my hair cowashing twice a week and Deep conditioning once a week. Before LHCF I only washed at perm time!!

My question is for those of  you who  are taking garlic supplements how much are you taking? I'm taking 1000mg a day and I'm still getting lots of shedding, and I'm wondering if that's enough? Although I guess it's much better then getting my normal breakage.

Thanks


----------



## Ganjababy

TANESHIAW said:


> Hey ladies I'm on week 3 of Mega Tek and I'm definitely noticing my hair thickening up. I haven't taken pictures yet, becuase I desperately need a trim, so I'm not going to start checking progress until after my trim. I'm also taking better care of my hair cowashing twice a week and Deep conditioning once a week. Before LHCF I only washed at perm time!!
> 
> My question is for those of you who are taking garlic supplements how much are you taking? I'm taking 1000mg a day and I'm still getting lots of shedding, and I'm wondering if that's enough? Although I guess it's much better then getting my normal breakage.
> 
> Thanks


 

I'm taking 5000mg (1 pill) and the shedding has stopped. When my alter ego garlic condish finishes I wont buy another one.


----------



## SpyCats

The ladies using Megatek, are you following the instructions on the bottle? If so are you all using a conditioner after you rinse out the Megatek?


----------



## Aggie

I relaxed my hair today ladies. I last used my mega Tek about 3 night s ago because I have essential oils in mine so didn't want any burns, ya know? I have a confession to make as  well. I trimmed my hair Monday or Tuesday past I think but before you ladies crucify me, I only took off about 1/2 inch at the back for a little thickness. I took pics and it still looks a little long to me. Shoots ***sucks teeth*** me and my impatience.

Anyhoo, I won't be mega saggin' until Wednesday. I don't want my hair to revert and besides, I want to enjoy this new relaxer for a couple of days anyway. I don't even know why cause I'm in the wig and bootcamp challenges, ain't nobody seein' it but me.


----------



## Aggie

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> The ladies using Megatek, are you following the instructions on the bottle? If so are you all using a conditioner after you rinse out the Megatek?


 

No, I am putting it on my scalp every night. Seemy fotki for more info on my regiment. There are others who may have other ways of using it, so hopefully they will chime in. I wash and DC 2 - 3 days a week and 1 day of the week I would put the MT/OCT on my entire hair for 5 minutes, then wash it out right in the shower.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Taking progress pics tonight. My one week marker.


----------



## lilsparkle825

i'm so lazy that i stopped megassaging instead of getting garlic powder or a garlic supplement, and i was right at wal-mart tonight.  my bulbs are back to normal size and i am still shedding so i guess im pulling out the MT tonight!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Aggie said:


> *1 day of the week I would put the MT/OCT on my entire hair for 5 minutes, then wash it out right in the shower.*


You know? I need to do this. I hear of the benefits of it (stronger hair) but I never thought to!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie

song_of_serenity said:


> You know? I need to do this. I hear of the benefits of it (stronger hair) but I never thought to!
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Yup, it works great this way. I might think about doing this about twice a week soon on days when I deep conditioning my hair. I haven't decided yet though, I'll see.


----------



## trinidarkie1

trinidarkie1 said:


> Taking progress pics tonight. My one week marker.


 
I was just too tired to wash and all that tonight, so maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## SpyCats

Aggie said:


> No, I am putting it on my scalp every night. Seemy fotki for more info on my regiment. There are others who may have other ways of using it, so hopefully they will chime in. I wash and DC 2 - 3 days a week and 1 day of the week I would put the MT/OCT on my entire hair for 5 minutes, then wash it out right in the shower.



Aggie, on the day that you leave it on for 5 minutes, do you condition your hair after rinsing the Megatek out?


----------



## EMJazzy

I am still mega'sagging daily  the only thing I'm experimenting with now is what conditioner I want to use on the length of my hair when I baggy at night. Right now I'm still using the premiere rinse cream  but I am seriously considering using WEN's Fig and Tea Tree on the length when I run out of the rinse cream. :scratchch




trinidarkie1 said:


> I was just too tired to wash and all that tonight, so maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.


 
If you already have before pics then wait til you get to the 2 week mark or even better the one month mark then take pics. You will most likely see the greatest difference then.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Aggie said:


> The addresses are on the front page of this t
> thread.


 

thanks I did see those I just didn't want to pick the one that took 2 weeks to get the shipment to that 1 girl I was reading about. Also I want one that takes paypal. One does I guess i'll pick that one and see how they do!!


----------



## girlyprincess23

Golden said:


> Argg these white hairs are so annoying. I have a few new ones right in the front, my friend even noticed them & I'm only 20. When did the white hairs stop appearing for you guys (if they ever did)?


 
you know I noticed a few also so i pulled one out and inspected it. for me anyways the white stuff was like a coating that could be peeled off if you scratched at it, i don't know what it is like a keratin coat or something. there were only a few so I barely noticed try washing them i think it's just strands that got too much b/c i'm 24 so they aren't really white!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Okay, I don't feel like I'm seeing growth...

I will admit, I stopped this whole week, but it's partially discouragement. 
My texutre is softer and easier to deal with, but no growth.

I'll keep trying...


----------



## twnz&1mo

evsbaby said:


> Carlee from Ovation said recently that soon customers can join up to get the system regularly and this would include free shipping. Like joining the Ovation club.
> 
> 
> Twice now I have had a bump on my scalp........like a big painful zit. Either from clogged pores (or as I like to think, from fast growth-yeah I know, I am a bit delusional). I had to stop OCT for 2 days and then it would go. I think I am gonna try and apply every other day even though I don't get as fast a growth when I apply less than daily.


 

You know what I did too, but it went away.  I was like I've never had a bump on my scalp like that before.....ever.  But I kept using MT and it's been a couple of weeks and it hasn't returned.  I was getting worried.


----------



## SpyCats

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> Aggie, on the day that you leave it on for 5 minutes, do you condition your hair after rinsing the Megatek out?


 
Anyone? Are you all using conditioner after rinsing out the megatek?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> Anyone? Are you all using conditioner after rinsing out the megatek?


 
I do only b/c my hair is harder to come through and i am scared of shedding. I usually apply the mega tek as a leave in for 5 minutes before i deep condition. 

Hope this helps


----------



## SpyCats

eroberson said:


> I do only b/c my hair is harder to come through and i am scared of shedding. I usually apply the mega tek as a leave in for 5 minutes before i deep condition.
> 
> Hope this helps


 
Thanks. I Thought that conditioning afterwards somehow decrease the benefits of megatek. However, it is my only option because megatek makes my hair so hard that I have to use a moisturizing conditioner after rinsing it out just to soften it.


----------



## ParvaniVida

girlyprincess23 said:


> thanks I did see those I just didn't want to pick the one that took 2 weeks to get the shipment to that 1 girl I was reading about. Also I want one that takes paypal. One does I guess i'll pick that one and see how they do!!


 

I bought mine from kvvet.com.  It shipped the same day that I ordered the product and took three days to get here.  The shipping wasn't bad...I think I paid 29.95 (including shipping).


----------



## Aggie

girlyprincess23 said:


> you know I noticed a few also so i pulled one out and inspected it. for me anyways the white stuff was like a coating that could be peeled off if you scratched at it, i don't know what it is like a keratin coat or something. there were only a few so I barely noticed try washing them i think it's just strands that got too much b/c i'm 24 so they aren't really white!!


 
Oh no, we had that removed already about a month ago or so. Allthe ones there now are reputable for good service and fast delivery so far.


----------



## Aggie

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> Aggie, on the day that you leave it on for 5 minutes, do you condition your hair after rinsing the Megatek out?


 
yes I do, becuase the MT is like a protein treatment right? So it's best to deep condition your hair with a moisturizing conditioner for about 30 minutes or so, okay?


----------



## Aggie

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Okay, I don't feel like I'm seeing growth...
> 
> I will admit, I stopped this whole week, but it's partially discouragement.
> My texutre is softer and easier to deal with, but no growth.
> 
> I'll keep trying...


 
TLD, I didn't  see much growth at all for the first 5 weeks of using MT/OCT but now it seems like it's finally moving. I believe it's because I am not diluting it so much anymore. Now I use it almost full strength and have been doing it this way for about 3 weeks only. I know that I won't have all the growth that I initially expected but I sure did get some thickness and if that is the only benefit I get from these 2 products then I will still be very happy because my hair is so fine and I really needed more denisty anyway. 

I will keep using them for the purpose of thickness and if it starts to grow longer as a result, then I will be very happy of course. Anyway my September reveal may not be impressive but I am happy with the overall health, manageability and thickness so far. I did trim a 1/2" off last Monday (dang, a whole months progress, could you believe that) and now I wish I didn't.

ETA: oooh, the lack of growth could be contributed to my Master Cleanse as well. No nutrition could play a contributing factor to slower hair growth I guess. I believe I will be seeing some really nice growth soon since the toxins are still working their way out of my body and there will be no more toxins in me to slow down my progress. I am considering going on 50% raw foods first then work my way up to 75 or 80% raw eventually, hopefully by March or May of 2009. I want to do this for overall health. Wish me luck ya'll


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Aggie said:


> TLD, I didn't  see much growth at all for the first 5 weeks of using MT/OCT but now it seems like it's finally moving. I believe it's because I am not diluting it so much anymore. Now I use it almost full strength and have been doing it this way for about 3 weeks only. I know that I won't have all the growth that I initially expected but I sure did get some thickness and if that is the only benefit I get from these 2 products then I will still be very happy because my hair is so fine and I really needed more denisty anyway.
> 
> I will keep using them for the purpose of thickness and if it starts to grow longer as a result, then I will be very happy of course. Anyway my September reveal may not be impressive but I am happy with the overall health, manageability and thickness so far. I did trim a 1/2" off last Monday (dang, a whole months progress, could you believe that) and now I wish I didn't.
> 
> ETA: oooh, the lack of growth could be contributed to my Master Cleanse as well. No nutrition could play a contributing factor to slower hair growth I guess. I believe I will be seeing some really nice growth soon since the toxins are still working their way out of my body and there will be no more toxins in me to slow down my progress. I am considering going on 50% raw foods first then work my way up to 75 or 80% raw eventually, hopefully by March or May of 2009. I want to do this for overall health. Wish me luck ya'll



Thanks Agg! . I'm sure I just need to be patient. I don't dilute it at all, but I have onyl been using it for about 4-5 weeks... I'll just keep trying.


----------



## november wind

*_taking a break from reading this post to check in_*  It's been a week today and I can feel some thickness going on.  It's been said before, but this MT sho nuff is da troof!!
*_goes back to reading post_*


----------



## lilsparkle825

ugh...i just sat here smelling like a spaghetti dinner for an hour and my hands still came out of my scalp covered in hair. i *did* notice that the shed hairs are longer, but at the same time there are wayyy too many. i'm off to read joyandfaith's post about garlic tabs again, then i'm going to wally world to pick up a bottle.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Hi, Ladies, sorry it has been awhile. I have had a rotten summer cold & promised tasks seemed to all collided at the same time so I have been extremely busy with work, etc. Anyway, I had a most interesting revelation a couple of nights ago. I was feeling pretty discouraged because I was not seeing much growth. Now I realize have a lot of shrinkage - I'd say 85% - I mean - zoop -just shrinks up. Well, a couple of nights ago I decided to take my large afro pick/rake & comb my hair out. I never, ever do this. Well, my twa is no longer a twa. I got a fro, yall - a real fro. But once I put gel or my leave in & it dries (even before it dries) - zoop - shrunk up.  I also got my camera & sat and look at my before pictures taken at the end of June. I have a lot more than the ones I posted. OMG, I was bald - I mean my edges were just empty. I have so much more hair there now. And overall, my hair is longer & thicker. I think no one will see the length unless I flat iron it.

So, I realized, that when I am looking at my hair too hard, too often & with the bald spots filled in (check that out - I said *filled in*) it is more difficult to see the growth. Then when I take a step back, look at the pictures & take a really good look (especially comparing it with the earlier pix) - I am amazed. I think I have seen too many long haired women here & just often feel I am NEVER, EVER gonna get there. But deep now I realize it is happening.

<patience, girl, patience> LOL


----------



## Platinum

rhapsdyblu said:


> Hi, Ladies, sorry it has been awhile. I have had a rotten summer cold & promised tasks seemed to all collided at the same time so I have been extremely busy with work, etc. Anyway, I had a most interesting revelation a couple of nights ago. I was feeling pretty discouraged because I was not seeing much growth. Now I realize have a lot of shrinkage - I'd say 85% - I mean - zoop -just shrinks up. Well, a couple of nights ago I decided to take my large afro pick/rake & comb my hair out. I never, ever do this. Well, my twa is no longer a twa. I got a fro, yall - a real fro. But once I put gel or my leave in & it dries (even before it dries) - zoop - shrunk up.  I also got my camera & sat and look at my before pictures taken at the end of June. I have a lot more than the ones I posted. OMG, I was bald - I mean my edges were just empty. I have so much more hair there now. And overall, my hair is longer & thicker. I think no one will see the length unless I flat iron it.
> 
> So, I realized, that when I am looking at my hair too hard, too often & with the bald spots filled in (check that out - I said *filled in*) it is more difficult to see the growth. Then when I take a step back, look at the pictures & take a really good look (especially comparing it with the earlier pix) - I am amazed. I think I have seen too many long haired women here & just often feel I am NEVER, EVER gonna get there. But deep now I realize it is happening.
> 
> <patience, girl, patience> LOL


 
I was wondering what was going on with you! I haven't seen your posts in a while. That's wonderful news! I'm so happy that you're seeing improvement. Keep up the good work! We love you!


----------



## flowinlocks

Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


----------



## Platinum

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


 
Welcome, Flowinlocks!


----------



## BostonMaria

Its 2:18 am and I can't sleep so I decided to get my lazy butt up and wash my hair with conditioner and salt. I've been dying to try this despite some people on the board saying they didn't particularly care for it. Wow! It really made my hair so soft! I will definitely try this once a month. I then rinsed, applied a leave-in, and added my Mega Tek. I was only able to apply MT twice during my Arizona trip last week due to my crazy schedule. I am now back on track. My one year anniversary is Sept 23rd and I'm REALLY hoping for bra strap length hair 

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## EMJazzy

rhapsdyblu said:


> Hi, Ladies, sorry it has been awhile. I have had a rotten summer cold & promised tasks seemed to all collided at the same time so I have been extremely busy with work, etc. Anyway, I had a most interesting revelation a couple of nights ago. I was feeling pretty discouraged because I was not seeing much growth. Now I realize have a lot of shrinkage - I'd say 85% - I mean - zoop -just shrinks up. Well, a couple of nights ago I decided to take my large afro pick/rake & comb my hair out. I never, ever do this. Well, my twa is no longer a twa. I got a fro, yall - a real fro. But once I put gel or my leave in & it dries (even before it dries) - zoop - shrunk up.  I also got my camera & sat and look at my before pictures taken at the end of June. I have a lot more than the ones I posted. OMG, I was bald - I mean my edges were just empty. I have so much more hair there now. And overall, my hair is longer & thicker. I think no one will see the length unless I flat iron it.
> 
> So, I realized, that when I am looking at my hair too hard, too often & with the bald spots filled in (check that out - I said *filled in*) it is more difficult to see the growth. Then when I take a step back, look at the pictures & take a really good look (especially comparing it with the earlier pix) - I am amazed. I think I have seen too many long haired women here & just often feel I am NEVER, EVER gonna get there. But deep now I realize it is happening.
> 
> <patience, girl, patience> LOL


 
Patience mommacita 



flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


 
Welcome flowinlocks! 


BostonMaria said:


> Its 2:18 am and I can't sleep so I decided to get my lazy butt up and wash my hair with conditioner and salt. I've been dying to try this despite some people on the board saying they didn't particularly care for it. Wow! It really made my hair so soft! I will definitely try this once a month. I then rinsed, applied a leave-in, and added my Mega Tek. I was only able to apply MT twice during my Arizona trip last week due to my crazy schedule. I am now back on track. My one year anniversary is Sept 23rd and I'm REALLY hoping for bra strap length hair
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!


 
Add me to the 'can't sleep club'  I just took off my baggy and added more conditioner to my hair, re-baggied then signed on to LHCF  I already know that I'm going to pay for this when it's actually time for me to get up and get ready for daycare and work.


----------



## oooop2

If you have a 100% garlic paste.  Absolutely NOTHING added to it.  Texture of the garlic is ultra fine.  How would YOU use it in order to combat shedding.  I am not experiencing any increased shedding, so I am thinking about using garlic as a preventive measure.

TIA


----------



## Ganjababy

rhapsdyblu said:


> Hi, Ladies, sorry it has been awhile. I have had a rotten summer cold & promised tasks seemed to all collided at the same time so I have been extremely busy with work, etc. Anyway, I had a most interesting revelation a couple of nights ago. I was feeling pretty discouraged because I was not seeing much growth. Now I realize have a lot of shrinkage - I'd say 85% - I mean - zoop -just shrinks up. Well, a couple of nights ago I decided to take my large afro pick/rake & comb my hair out. I never, ever do this. Well, my twa is no longer a twa. I got a fro, yall - a real fro. But once I put gel or my leave in & it dries (even before it dries) - zoop - shrunk up.  I also got my camera & sat and look at my before pictures taken at the end of June. I have a lot more than the ones I posted. OMG, I was bald - I mean my edges were just empty. I have so much more hair there now. And overall, my hair is longer & thicker. I think no one will see the length unless I flat iron it.
> 
> So, I realized, that when I am looking at my hair too hard, too often & with the bald spots filled in (check that out - I said *filled in*) it is more difficult to see the growth. Then when I take a step back, look at the pictures & take a really good look (especially comparing it with the earlier pix) - I am amazed. I think I have seen too many long haired women here & just often feel I am NEVER, EVER gonna get there. But deep now I realize it is happening.
> 
> <patience, girl, patience> LOL


 
Welcome back


----------



## Serenity_Peace

oooop2 said:


> If you have a 100% garlic paste.  Absolutely NOTHING added to it.  Texture of the garlic is ultra fine.  How would YOU use it in order to combat shedding.  I am not experiencing any increased shedding, so I am thinking about using garlic as a preventive measure.
> 
> TIA



I would add either some EVOO, jojoba oil, or coconut oil, the do a hot oil treatment. Mix the garlic paste and one of the oils together. Nuke in the microwave for about 20 seconds. Apply to the hair and scalp and massage. Cover with a conditioning cap, the cover with a hot, web towel, and apply another shower cap on top of that. Make sure you focus on the ends when applying the garlic/oil. Then shampoo and condition as usual...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


 
Welcome to LHCF!!!

First, your avatar picture is beautiful!

Second, I'm so glad that you are here and that you are joining in on the challenge.  If you have any questions, I'm available and I know the others are as well!

Blessings!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> Its 2:18 am and I can't sleep so I decided to get my lazy butt up and wash my hair with conditioner and salt. I've been dying to try this despite some people on the board saying they didn't particularly care for it. Wow! It really made my hair so soft! I will definitely try this once a month. I then rinsed, applied a leave-in, and added my Mega Tek. I was only able to apply MT twice during my Arizona trip last week due to my crazy schedule. I am now back on track. My one year anniversary is Sept 23rd and I'm REALLY hoping for bra strap length hair
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!


 
Girl, that KiyaFizzle is the truth!  I love it and the more I use it, the better my hair feels


----------



## flowinlocks

Nice & Wavy said:


> Welcome to LHCF!!!
> 
> First, your avatar picture is beautiful!
> 
> Second, I'm so glad that you are here and that you are joining in on the challenge. If you have any questions, I'm available and I know the others are as well!
> 
> Blessings!


 

Thanks again!!!
this was me last summer after a BC, it has grown a lot since then, I will use your advice to start posting pics.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Hi, all, week 2. No growth yet. I'm patiently waiting.
I've gotten tired of applying it every night, so I do at least 3x per week. My hair looks great, nice and shiny especially with the JBCO and WGO mix. 

Shedding is here, I am glad that I was prepared because I would have freaked out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks again!!!
> this was me last summer after a BC, it has grown a lot since then, I will use your advice to start posting pics.


 
You are soooo pretty girl!

I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Shimmie

oooop2 said:


> If you have a 100% garlic paste. Absolutely NOTHING added to it. Texture of the garlic is ultra fine. How would YOU use it in order to combat shedding. I am not experiencing any increased shedding, so I am thinking about using garlic as a preventive measure.
> 
> TIA


Sounds like you have a pre-made Garlic Solution.  The Garlic is the Key ingredient and the paste is a 'mover', in other words the substance to make it easier to apply.   Tha same as you would add an oil to 'move' the product.   This seems to make it easier to apply to the scalp without having oil which runs down my neck   

I think I'll try this, the Garlic Paste.  Thanks for sharing this.  I think it's a great idea.   

Thanks angel


----------



## Shimmie

BostonMaria said:


> Its 2:18 am and I can't sleep so I decided to get my lazy butt up and wash my hair with conditioner and salt. I've been dying to try this despite some people on the board saying they didn't particularly care for it. Wow! It really made my hair so soft! I will definitely try this once a month. I then rinsed, applied a leave-in, and added my Mega Tek. I was only able to apply MT twice during my Arizona trip last week due to my crazy schedule. I am now back on track. My one year anniversary is Sept 23rd and I'm REALLY hoping for bra strap length hair
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!


 
Thanks Boston Maria... Hope you got some rest...


----------



## Shimmie

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


 and Happy Hair Blessings...


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I think I'm going to try this but I have to order first. Will check back in when it arrives. Been hearing about this Mega Tek stuff on the board for a minute and now it's eating at me to try it. I have a good oil mix to cut it with (coconut, lavender, nettle, wild cherry bark, carrot and tea tree). Would use the Black Castor Oil but can't find it. Also looking for Sweet Almond Oil too. Any ideas on where to find it?


----------



## naturalepiphany

I'm definitely joining this challenge. Waiting on my money to get in my account so I can order asap. (I've been checking every five minutes ....still not there. I WANT IT NOW!!) You all are so inspirational. I've been trying to read all the post, but I just can't catch up, but I have read all the posts in the progress thread. I cant wait to join you all. I do have a question for you ladies which I couldn't find an answer to, but how often do you all have to clarify when using MT? I clarify with Baking Soda and Water. Shampoo dries my hair out severely and haven't touched it in almost a year. TIA.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Ladies,

I am quietly behind the scenes but I am keeping up the good fight!  I just had my hair put in kinky twists for the first time and am starting the MT method by using it on the parts of my hair.  I followed the recipe and applying directly to the scalp after oiling it first.  I just need to know what is the best way to wash my hair now that it is in twists?  Can I do the clarifying shampoo during this time or should I use another method?  I especially want to acheive some length because I am 8months post relaxer and I need to get some more hair on my head by December when my husband comes home from Iraq!  Thanks for the help and happy growing to everyone.  *


----------



## HairHustla

Oh, please add me to the ever growing list of mega-tekers!


----------



## TCT

HELLO LADIES, 


                  I WANTED TO ASK which product is it that is aiding the thikness. i know its mega tek but i missed which specific product name it is.  i just cant bring myself to read through this whole heap of pages this afternoon.


               thanks in advance.


----------



## Platinum

HairHustla said:


> Oh, please add me to the ever growing list of mega-tekers!


 
Hey there HairHustla! Where ya been? I haven't seen you in a while. HHG!


----------



## Aggie

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I think I'm going to try this but I have to order first. Will check back in when it arrives. Been hearing about this Mega Tek stuff on the board for a minute and now it's eating at me to try it. I have a good oil mix to cut it with (coconut, lavender, nettle, wild cherry bark, carrot and tea tree). Would use the Black Castor Oil but can't find it. Also looking for Sweet Almond Oil too. Any ideas on where to find it?


 
Try www.iherbs.com. They are extremely reasonable and have a lot of essential oils, other natural oils, Giovanni and Aubrey Organics products as well. Check them out, you'll be pleased.


----------



## Aggie

TCT said:


> HELLO LADIES,
> 
> 
> I WANTED TO ASK which product is it that is aiding the thikness. i know its mega tek but i missed which specific product name it is. i just cant bring myself to read through this whole heap of pages this afternoon.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.


 
It's the Mega Tek Rebuilder.


----------



## JustKiya

Welcome flowinlocks, and welcome back, RhapsdyBlu!!! I definitely hope that you are feeling back to your normal self!! 



naturalepiphany said:


> I'm definitely joining this challenge. Waiting on my money to get in my account so I can order asap. (I've been checking every five minutes ....still not there. I WANT IT NOW!!) You all are so inspirational. I've been trying to read all the post, but I just can't catch up, but I have read all the posts in the progress thread. I cant wait to join you all. I do have a question for you ladies which I couldn't find an answer to, but how often do you all have to clarify when using MT? I clarify with Baking Soda and Water. Shampoo dries my hair out severely and haven't touched it in almost a year. TIA.



I clarify using baking soda and conditioner (haven't touch shampoo in two years), and I'd say I do it about once a month, once every 6 weeks, or so? It's funny, sometimes I won't even be planning on clarifying, and then I get in the bathroom, and start mixing and touching on my hair, and decide - yah, let me add a touch of baking soda right here! So, listen to your hair, and let it be your guide....


----------



## ParvaniVida

I've been using MT for a week.  I must say, this has been a crazy week.  I was shedding like CRAZY, but yesterday and today the shedding slowed down a lot.  I'm not sure if it slowed down because of the garlic supplements that I started on Sunday, or if the shedding would have slowed down naturally.  

I've been applying MT twice a day (morning/evening).  Is that too much?  I've really stepped up with moisturizing, and I've been cowashing and DCing every other day.  I haven't been experiencing any breakage, but I'm wondering if I'm adding too much protein to my hair by applying twice a day.  Should I bump it down to once a day?


----------



## sprungonhairboards

ParvaniVida said:


> I've been using MT for a week.  I must say, this has been a crazy week.  I was shedding like CRAZY, but yesterday and today the shedding slowed down a lot.  I'm not sure if it slowed down because of the garlic supplements that I started on Sunday, or if the shedding would have slowed down naturally.
> 
> I've been applying MT twice a day (morning/evening).  Is that too much?  I've really stepped up with moisturizing, and I've been cowashing and DCing every other day.  I haven't been experiencing any breakage, but I'm wondering if I'm adding too much protein to my hair by applying twice a day.  Should I bump it down to once a day?



That sounds like alot. I wouldnt use it more than once a day.


----------



## twilight80

For those of you that relax your hair, do you find that when you use MT that the relaxer does not last long?

I last relaxed my hair two weeks ago and have been using MT for a little over three weeks. You could not tell that I relaxed my hair. Not that it matters to much because I might not relax anymore but do you use something else to keep the hair looking straight?


----------



## lilsparkle825

ParvaniVida said:


> I've been using MT for a week. I must say, this has been a crazy week. I was shedding like CRAZY, but yesterday and today the shedding slowed down a lot. I'm not sure if it slowed down because of the garlic supplements that I started on Sunday, or if the shedding would have slowed down naturally.
> 
> I've been applying MT twice a day (morning/evening). Is that too much? I've really stepped up with moisturizing, and I've been cowashing and DCing every other day. I haven't been experiencing any breakage, but I'm wondering if I'm adding too much protein to my hair by applying twice a day. Should I bump it down to once a day?


it was probably the garlic, i started taking them last night and my shedding has decreased by more than half already. i would slow it down if i were you!


----------



## BostonMaria

OK don't keel me for not taking pictures again but...

OK so in July I started on MT and the front of my hair reached the tip of my nose.  I measured again out of curiousity at the end of July/beginning of Aug and my hair in the front reached the top lip. So today 8/19 I check again while I was rollersetting my hair and I noticed that my front hair now reaches my chin. I'm like WTH   I finally got my camera to work, my daughter has a 3 month old baby and keeps borrowing it. So I am hoping the front will be way past my chin area by my 1 year anniversary!  Mind you, last year when I did the BC my front hair didn't even reach my eyebrows. Woohoo!


----------



## flowinlocks

BostonMaria said:


> OK don't keel me for not taking pictures again but...
> 
> OK so in July I started on MT and the front of my hair reached the tip of my nose. I measured again out of curiousity at the end of July/beginning of Aug and my hair in the front reached the top lip. So today 8/19 I check again while I was rollersetting my hair and I noticed that my front hair now reaches my chin. I'm like WTH  I finally got my camera to work, my daughter has a 3 month old baby and keeps borrowing it. So I am hoping the front will be way past my chin area by my 1 year anniversary!  Mind you, last year when I did the BC my front hair didn't even reach my eyebrows. Woohoo!


 
OMG!!!, that's awesome!!!, i'm a newbie  and I just got confrimation that MT will be here by thursday, I can't wait to join the challenge!! , how are you using it?


----------



## EMJazzy

BostonMaria said:


> OK don't keel me for not taking pictures again but...
> 
> OK so in July I started on MT and the front of my hair reached the tip of my nose. I measured again out of curiousity at the end of July/beginning of Aug and my hair in the front reached the top lip. So today 8/19 I check again while I was rollersetting my hair and I noticed that my front hair now reaches my chin. I'm like WTH  I finally got my camera to work, my daughter has a 3 month old baby and keeps borrowing it. So I am hoping the front will be way past my chin area by my 1 year anniversary!  Mind you, last year when I did the BC my front hair didn't even reach my eyebrows. Woohoo!


 
 Dayyyyuuummmm YOU GROW GIRL!!!


----------



## JustKiya

I megassaged last night!!! My hair is in twists now, and I think I'm going to get back on track, and twist for the rest of the year.


----------



## BostonMaria

flowinlocks said:


> OMG!!!, that's awesome!!!, i'm a newbie  and I just got confrimation that MT will be here by thursday, I can't wait to join the challenge!! , how are you using it?



As JustKiya just said, I'm megasaggin my scalp with it LOL (Kiya you need to add that to wikipedia ha ha)

I am not consistent as I need to be, but I co-wash every night and with my fingers I part my hair in sections and smaller sections and apply the MT directly to my scalp. I then massage a little bit, you will feel a light burning like your head is on fiyah :burning:  I then put my hair in a ponytail, braid it and go to bed.  In the morning I will wash my hair again and rinse it out. I sometimes will leave it on my scalp 24 hours before washing it out.  I am just as shocked as you ladies.  I'm going to take a picture and compare it to the Sept 20th picture. Finally took away the damn camera from my daughter!  I love my grandbaby but dayum I need my camera.


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> I megassaged last night!!! My hair is in twists now, and I think I'm going to get back on track, and twist for the rest of the year.


----------



## LadyZ

twilight80 said:


> For those of you that relax your hair, do you find that when you use MT that the relaxer does not last long?
> 
> I last relaxed my hair two weeks ago and have been using MT for a little over three weeks. You could not tell that I relaxed my hair. Not that it matters to much because I might not relax anymore but do you use something else to keep the hair looking straight?[/quote
> 
> ====
> 
> I thought I as the only one... I am 7 weeks post now  and  I started using MT at 3 weeks post and it has been hard wearing my hair in a strait style... I upped my leave-in products and hair moisturizer while roller setting and it helped some... I have now given up and now have my hair in a few braids and wear a baseball cap... and wear a braid out in the back... I will be giving myself a touch-up labor day weekend... I will be 8 weeks post by then...
> 
> *I would like to hear from other ladies also... how do you keep your hair in a nice sleek style... What products do you use?*
> 
> After my touch-up I may not use it until I am at least 3 weeks post, because I like and I want to enjoy my relaxed hair for a while... I will more than likely use Claudie's growth serum for the first few weeks, because I get good growth from it too   ...
> 
> 
> *PLEASE HELP*
> 
> *TIA*


----------



## TCT

Aggie said:


> It's the Mega Tek Rebuilder.


 


 thank you aggie!


----------



## TCT

Aggie said:


> It's the Mega Tek Rebuilder.


 



   for the ladies who know the ropes here,  what store or what website has this product the cheapest? soon as i get that info guess ill be on board.


----------



## JustKiya

TCT said:


> for the ladies who know the ropes here,  what store or what website has this product the cheapest? soon as i get that info guess ill be on board.



I like StageCoachWest.com, personally. I know some other ladies rave over HopesBraids.com (is he stocked back up yet?) and some other ladies use kvvet.com ......


----------



## twnz&1mo

JustKiya said:


> I like StageCoachWest.com, personally. I know some other ladies rave over HopesBraids.com (is he stocked back up yet?) and some other ladies use kvvet.com ......


 
Bobbi is a female, she straightened me out  but in a nice way.  She says she gets that alot, but every email I sent her, she replied right back.  And her shipping is like 4 bucks.


----------



## JustKiya

Whoops!!! My bad! Sorry Bobbi!


----------



## twnz&1mo

JK, where can I find SAA


----------



## JustKiya

lotioncrafters.com


----------



## belleza

I'm in.  I got some garlic supplements yesterday on my lunch, and when I got home my Mega Tek was there.  No itch yet.  I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Ladies,

Its week 4 of me using MegaTek. I cant tell if i have growth because I have very coarse hair but it definetely feels like growth. This week i have experienced EXTREME shedding. I recently purchased the alter ego garlic conditioner and used it for the 1st time this past saturday, it helped a little but its not working fast enough!!!! I am going to try DC 
2x a week with the Alter Ego and also take one of these garlic supplelements that seem to be working so well for people to combat shedding.

Can anyone reccomend an ORDERLESS garlic supplement. Also, how many MG a day should i consume?

TIA


----------



## jamaicalovely

BostonMaria said:


> OK don't keel me for not taking pictures again but...
> 
> OK so in July I started on MT and the front of my hair reached the tip of my nose.  I measured again out of curiousity at the end of July/beginning of Aug and my hair in the front reached the top lip. So today 8/19 I check again while I was rollersetting my hair and I noticed that my front hair now reaches my chin. I'm like WTH   I finally got my camera to work, my daughter has a 3 month old baby and keeps borrowing it. So I am hoping the front will be way past my chin area by my 1 year anniversary!  Mind you, last year when I did the BC my front hair didn't even reach my eyebrows. Woohoo!




Uh...no... you know the rules. Show us pics.  No teasers! lol


----------



## jamaicalovely

Ok, this MT is out of control.   I can't even keep my sewn in for 8 weeks like I use to.   What a girl to do.


----------



## JustKiya

Do the only thing you can do, JamaicaLovely - grow on my sista, grow on!


----------



## BostonMaria

jamaicalovely said:


> Uh...no... you know the rules. Show us pics.  No teasers! lol



Doh! LOL
Sawee!!!! It grew too fast! I didn't think it was gonna grow again so fast!

But here is a 3 week comparison picture. It looks like a grew a little bit. A tiny bit?  BTW I did adjust the straps a little bit since the July picture, but only a tiny bit.


----------



## BostonMaria

Oh and I forgot to add that I have been megasagging (sp?) the MT on the left side more than the right cuz my hair was cut uneven and it looks like its working! The left side is catching up. You can see the difference in the uneven hair on the right and how it looks like today.  Either that or I'm going loca.


----------



## twilight80

Hey everyone if you need to order MT, you can go to www.horseloverz.com and you can get $10 off of a $30 order. The sale ends tommorow. You will need to use this code *793469 *I ordered mine from them and I got it in four days.


----------



## SmartyPants

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Its week 4 of me using MegaTek. I cant tell if i have growth because I have very coarse hair but it definetely feels like growth. This week i have experienced EXTREME shedding. I recently purchased the alter ego garlic conditioner and used it for the 1st time this past saturday, it helped a little but its not working fast enough!!!! I am going to try DC
> 2x a week with the Alter Ego and also take one of these garlic supplelements that seem to be working so well for people to combat shedding.
> 
> Can anyone reccomend an ORDERLESS garlic supplement. Also, how many MG a day should i consume?
> 
> TIA


 
I picked up the Nature Made Garlic supplement from Rite Aid yesterday.  You can actually smell it when you take it out of the pack, but you can't taste it when you take it and you also can't smell it on your breath.   I don't have my MT yet (I am tracking it--it just left Harrisburg, PA), but with everything I've heard about the shedding, I decided to start taking it NOW!


----------



## NOLA2NY

Is anyone still using OCT or is it all MT do I need to switch???? (I'm joking but serious)


----------



## Aggie

TCT said:


> thank you aggie!


 
You're welcomed TCT.


----------



## Aggie

LadyZ said:


> twilight80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that relax your hair, do you find that when you use MT that the relaxer does not last long?
> 
> I last relaxed my hair two weeks ago and have been using MT for a little over three weeks. You could not tell that I relaxed my hair. Not that it matters to much because I might not relax anymore but do you use something else to keep the hair looking straight?[/quote
> 
> ====
> 
> I thought I as the only one... I am 7 weeks post now and I started using MT at 3 weeks post and it has been hard wearing my hair in a strait style... I upped my leave-in products and hair moisturizer while roller setting and it helped some... I have now given up and now have my hair in a few braids and wear a baseball cap... and wear a braid out in the back... I will be giving myself a touch-up labor day weekend... I will be 8 weeks post by then...
> 
> *I would like to hear from other ladies also... how do you keep your hair in a nice sleek style... What products do you use?*
> 
> After my touch-up I may not use it until I am at least 3 weeks post, because I like and I want to enjoy my relaxed hair for a while... I will more than likely use Claudie's growth serum for the first few weeks, because I get good growth from it too   ...
> 
> 
> *PLEASE HELP*
> 
> *TIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing a lot of protective stying right now so I can't help with this. I don't wear my hair out as yet and I haven't for at least a year and a half or so.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aggie

TCT said:


> for the ladies who know the ropes here, what store or what website has this product the cheapest? soon as i get that info guess ill be on board.


 


JustKiya said:


> I like StageCoachWest.com, personally. I know some other ladies rave over HopesBraids.com (is he stocked back up yet?) and some other ladies use kvvet.com ......


 
I agree. I habe used both stagecoast and kvvet and they are both very quick with their delivery and give good service in my opinion.


----------



## Aggie

twnz&1mo said:


> JK, where can I find SAA


 
WWW.lotioncrafter.com. We tend to put an "s" at the end of crafter but it is singular, not plural, okay honey. HTH


----------



## Aggie

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Its week 4 of me using MegaTek. I cant tell if i have growth because I have very coarse hair but it definetely feels like growth. This week i have experienced EXTREME shedding. I recently purchased the alter ego garlic conditioner and used it for the 1st time this past saturday, it helped a little but its not working fast enough!!!! I am going to try DC
> 2x a week with the Alter Ego and also take one of these garlic supplelements that seem to be working so well for people to combat shedding.
> 
> Can anyone reccomend an ORDERLESS garlic supplement. Also, how many MG a day should i consume?
> 
> TIA


 
I just pm'ed you eroberson.


----------



## Aggie

NOLA2NY said:


> Is anyone still using OCT or is it all MT do I need to switch???? (I'm joking but serious)


 

I and Nice & Wavy are using both but I will be keeping the MT because of the thickness it gives my hair. I need thickness more than I need length.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

twilight80 said:


> For those of you that relax your hair, do you find that when you use MT that the relaxer does not last long?
> 
> I last relaxed my hair two weeks ago and have been using MT for a little over three weeks. You could not tell that I relaxed my hair. Not that it matters to much because I might not relax anymore but do you use something else to keep the hair looking straight?


 

By week six my hair looks like it is about 10 weeks post...no lie.  I don't use anything to keep it straight.  I wear my hair up in a fake bun most days anyway.


----------



## twilight80

Aggie said:


> LadyZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing a lot of protective stying right now so I can't help with this. I don't wear my hair out as yet and I haven't for at least a year and a half or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I decided to do! Since I'm at home most of the time I had just been parting my hair and wearing them in puffs!  This helped me on my decision on rather to relax or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

The site was great! Thanks so much!



Aggie said:


> I just pm'ed you eroberson.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Ladies,

https://www.puritan.com is having a 3 FOR 1 SALE!!! They has garlic supplements (for shedding) and many other vitamins!!


----------



## joib

Hi Ladies,

OK, I did a retouch on the 13th of Aug and used MT on the ends of my hair for 5 min. My hair came out so hard and the shedding ( I don't even want to talk about it). Well with the help of my LHCF sisters, I think I have my moisture back. Questions- Should I lay off of putting it on the length of my hair? I do pretty well megasagging.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

joib said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> OK, I did a retouch on the 13th of Aug and used MT on the ends of my hair for 5 min. My hair came out so hard and the shedding ( I don't even want to talk about it). Well with the help of my LHCF sisters, I think I have my moisture back. Questions- Should I lay off of putting it on the length of my hair? I do pretty well megasagging.


 
I say, keep megasagging and don't put on your ends.  I don't use on my ends either.  

HTH


----------



## jamaicalovely

twilight80 said:


> Hey everyone if you need to order MT, you can go to www.horseloverz.com and you can get $10 off of a $30 order. The sale ends tommorow. You will need to use this code *793469 *I ordered mine from them and I got it in four days.



Thanks girlie!


----------



## TCT

JustKiya said:


> I like StageCoachWest.com, personally. I know some other ladies rave over HopesBraids.com (is he stocked back up yet?) and some other ladies use kvvet.com ......


 


    thank you ladies (just kiya + aggie) .

 one last question for those of you who are using both oct and mt. have any of you tried the mt without using the oct? im asking because i want to know for sure whats giving the thickness, is it both products combined or is it the mt alone?


----------



## SouthernStunner

Originally Posted by *twilight80* 

 
_Hey everyone if you need to order MT, you can go to www.horseloverz.com and you can get $10 off of a $30 order. The sale ends tommorow. You will need to use this code *793469 *I ordered mine from them and I got it in four days._




_I really hope you get yours in a timely manner.  I ordered from the on 11jULY they didnt ship until 22July and i just got it on the 18Aug.  I am not the only one with problems with them BUT some have had good results with them.  Hope u r the latter._


----------



## Blaque*Angel

bookmark


----------



## caribgirl

Hey guys,
I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!


----------



## Platinum

caribgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
> Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!


 
OMG! That's some awesome progress, Caribgirl! Your hair is so thick and pretty! ((Reaching for my MT now.))


----------



## caribgirl

Thanks, Plat! You are such a comedian!!


----------



## Anew

Are people still using daily?


----------



## Shimmie

TCT said:


> thank you ladies (just kiya + aggie) .
> 
> one last question for those of you who are using both oct and mt. have any of you tried the mt without using the oct? im asking because i want to know for sure whats giving the thickness, is it both products combined or is it the mt alone?


 
I use both the MT and the OCT.  

The OCT is a DEFINITE for length .   

I've been using the Mega Tek (alone) for about 3 weeks now and it is Definitely a thickener for my baby fine hair.


----------



## belleza

I don't have the itchies yet.  When does it start itching.  I've been using this for about 3 three days, and I've been waiting for it to start.


----------



## Shimmie

caribgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
> Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!


 
Wow............ this is beautiful hair and beautiful growth.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shimmie

Blaque*Angel said:


> bookmark


 
  I know.... I have to follow this thread with my email links.  It's hard to find in the forum's 'shuffle'.


----------



## Shimmie

belleza said:


> I don't have the itchies yet. When does it start itching. I've been using this for about 3 three days, and I've been waiting for it to start.


 
 

Your hair will grow with or without the itches.  I don't have itchies now and it's still growing.


----------



## twnz&1mo

Aggie said:


> WWW.lotioncrafter.com. We tend to put an "s" at the end of crafter but it is singular, not plural, okay honey. HTH


 
Thanks Aggie


----------



## carletta

_OK I JUST CHECKED MY EMAIL_:


*10$ OFF ANY ORDER 30$ OR MORE ENDS TODAY AT www.HorseLoverZ.com*

COUPON CODE 793469


----------



## JustKiya

caribgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
> Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!



LOVELY! And it looks thicker, too! 



Anew said:


> Are people still using daily?



I am..... 



belleza said:


> I don't have the itchies yet.  When does it start itching.  I've been using this for about 3 three days, and I've been waiting for it to start.



You don't have to have itchies to have growth, at all.....


----------



## twilight80

I just ordered the Ovation Cell Therapy to use with my MT. I hope to get longer length with this!I ordered the whole system. I didn't know how expensive it was but I'm looking at it as an investment. I think I'm going to use it more than the MT. Thanks everyone for posting all of your results and advice, it is helping me out a lot.


----------



## sareca

I am so SAD RIGHT NOW!  I've been using ovation/megatek once every 2 weeks or whenever I remember for the last 2-3 months and guess what? I did my touch-up yesterday and it looks like my hair didn't grow at all!  I'm so disappointed with myself right now. Why the heck did I stop using it?  What kind of nutcase searches and searches for a solution to a problem, finds it, then doesn't use it.   I'm ordering more today.  I won't be repeating this disappointment in Dec (my next touchup).


----------



## BostonMaria

belleza said:


> I don't have the itchies yet.  When does it start itching.  I've been using this for about 3 three days, and I've been waiting for it to start.



I don't get an itch. My head is on freakin FIRE LOL
I only get the itchies when I massage my scalp after applying MT.  Have you been meggasaggin?


----------



## MrsQueeny

Yesterday I had my spa day. I put my MT/CO mix on my scalp earlier in the day. I got a steam treatment and a scalp massage at the spa!!! Q


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> I am so SAD RIGHT NOW!  I've been using ovation/megatek once every 2 weeks or whenever I remember for the last 2-3 months and guess what? I did my touch-up yesterday and it looks like my hair didn't grow at all!  I'm so disappointed with myself right now. Why the heck did I stop using it?  What kind of nutcase searches and searches for a solution to a problem, finds it, then doesn't use it.   I'm ordering more today.  I won't be repeating this disappointment in Dec (my next touchup).



SSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  I know how it is though, one gets lazy - that's exactly why there's no 'long term proof' of growth aids working - people let them slide. You've jsut inspired me to get on it better, here on out! 



***Que*** said:


> Yesterday I had my spa day. I put my MT/CO mix on my scalp earlier in the day. I got a steam treatment and a scalp massage at the spa!!! Q



Oooh, that sounds lovely!


----------



## Aggie

eroberson said:


> The site was great! Thanks so much!


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Aggie

joib said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> OK, I did a retouch on the 13th of Aug and used MT on the ends of my hair for 5 min. My hair came out so hard and the shedding ( I don't even want to talk about it). Well with the help of my LHCF sisters, I think I have my moisture back. Questions- Should I lay off of putting it on the length of my hair? I do pretty well megasagging.


 
joib, I put Mega Tek on the ends of my hair as well but I do a deep moisturizing conditioner on my hair everytime and my hair is never hard afterwards. But if it hardens your hair then you shouldn't use it on your ends. Remember listen to your hair.


----------



## Aggie

TCT said:


> thank you ladies (just kiya + aggie) .
> 
> one last question for those of you who are using both oct and mt. have any of you tried the mt without using the oct? im asking because i want to know for sure whats giving the thickness, is it both products combined or is it the mt alone?


 
I really believe it's the MT because I haven't been using the OCT for too long maybe 1 month, but the MT for almost 3 months and my hair is thickening up pretty good. I like the MT a lot. 

I will eventually be purchasing the MT by the gallon and using it as a treatment 3 times a week for 30 minutes each on my scalp and hair or a 5 minute treatment on days when I co-wash, a little more often hopefully using WEN or Giovanni Smooth as Silk, which I don't have yet. I don't know. 

Don't mind me, I am just looking for different ways to use my beloved MT. I will not make these changes until after our September reveal of course.


----------



## Aggie

caribgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
> Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!


 
Congratulations caribgirl.


----------



## blazingthru

twilight80 said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I decided to do! Since I'm at home most of the time I had just been parting my hair and wearing them in puffs! This helped me on my decision on rather to relax or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow look at your growth its incredible thats a huge difference it took me a year to get from there to shoulder lenght and you did it in less then three months. what did you use Megatek?
Click to expand...


----------



## blazingthru

HairHustla said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am quietly behind the scenes but I am keeping up the good fight! I just had my hair put in kinky twists for the first time and am starting the MT method by using it on the parts of my hair. I followed the recipe and applying directly to the scalp after oiling it first. I just need to know what is the best way to wash my hair now that it is in twists? Can I do the clarifying shampoo during this time or should I use another method? I especially want to acheive some length because I am 8months post relaxer and I need to get some more hair on my head by December when my husband comes home from Iraq! Thanks for the help and happy growing to everyone. *


 I am in twist as well, I decided not to wash my hair, Yeah I just didn't want to do it. so far I am getting great growth and having no trouble with neither ovations or MT.  Just trying to hold up for two months I got one month almost down and had to get it redone trying to not get it redone again. I won't make it too months but I will try.


----------



## naturalepiphany

Ok its official. I just ordered my MT today. I'm so excited, hopefully it gets here soon. Tomorrow I'm going to Meijers to pick up some garlic supplements. I'll be megasagging soon.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yup, I see the growth..good...you must be feeling great right about now! I know I would.




caribgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
> Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!


----------



## blazingthru

I do have a question, I have no shedding none at all.  but is that because I am natural? It worries me I am in twist I took one out to see if I would see any shedding but there was none but I believe when I take all my hair out of the twist I will be in for a surprise.  I think I will take the garlic supplements just in case. Is everyone experiencing shedding?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hello,

I don't post alot.
I did want to stop by and say howdy to everbody.

I had my first little scare this morning. I was sitting at my laptop today. I have a fan turned slightly towards me. This morning before pinning up my hair four or five hairs fell out about the same time. 2 was breakage the other 3 were shed hair. Is this normal. I started using Mizani H20 Intense last Saturday but did not think I needed to use any other moisturizers. I have also been taking my garlic supplements. I am going to start using my regular moisturizing products in addition to the Mizani. Do you think thats too much.....please advise..

PS.  My hair has visibly grown, I have regained some of the lenght my stylist cut off. I am now going to learn how to self relax...AGGIE?....:}(subbing to the self relax support thread)..because I don't want her(stylist) hands in my hair, ever again. I will shop for a trim specialist for my quarterly trim. You think 4-times a year is too much?

I'm 6 weeks post and the only thing I can really see in my new growth is that it seems softer, and I really cant tell how much new growth is up there. I decided to leave it alone until I re-touch...I can't wait.

I have been reading the posts, and you all are getting some wonderful results with the MT.

I'll check back in when I give yall the result of my retouch.

Happy Growing!


----------



## november wind

Used MT with camellia oil after a DC and cowash yesterday, and even today my hair is feeling like mink.  I'm so glad I got hooked up with the MT!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I'm no expert by any means, but I don't think it's as alarming as you think. If you're still noticing growth/thickness and overall health, then I wouldn't be too worried. I've seen some pretty good growth with my hair and I get some shedding when I detangle on wash days or sometimes when I cowash. Besides, it wasn't like you had a handful of broken hairs and isn't it normal, I believe to shed like 50-100 hairs daily? 




PuffyBrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> *four or five hairs fell out about the same time. 2 was breakage the other 3 were shed hair. Is this normal.* I
> 
> PS. My hair has visibly grown, I have regained some of the lenght my stylist cut off. I am now going to learn how to self relax...AGGIE?....:}(subbing to the self relax support thread)..because I don't want her(stylist) hands in my hair, ever again. I will shop for a trim specialist for my quarterly trim. You think 4-times a year is too much?
> 
> I'm 6 weeks post and the only thing I can really see in my new growth is that it seems softer, and I really cant tell how much new growth is up there. I decided to leave it alone until I re-touch...I can't wait.
> 
> I have been reading the posts, and you all are getting some wonderful results with the MT.
> 
> I'll check back in when I give yall the result of my retouch.
> 
> Happy Growing!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I don't post too much... it's too hard to keep up! Seriously but I've been skimming thru and noticing a lot of progress for you ladies. 

i just wanted to share my progress. I didn't take pix b/c they just don't look that great to me. But I started consistently using MT daily in July, early July. And it's been over a month now. I can actually pull my hair back into a ponytail! _*albeit kinda small, poofy, and sad looking*_, but hey I'll take it over nothing any day! My hair has seemed to grown the most in the middle of my head so my hair is growing out more, But with good conditioning and proper manipulation I can get it to lie down a bit- and it's just about chin length! I just wanted to share and hopefully inspire those newbies that are feeling discouraged. Consistency is key. I wasn't consistent when I started out with OCT back in March, but now that I BCed in June, I've been getting with the program!


----------



## jamaicalovely

caribgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
> Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!



Wow, I'm impressed at your growth since your 07 pics.

Very inspirational.


----------



## jamaicalovely

JustKiya said:


> LOVELY! And it looks thicker, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I am.....
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have itchies to have growth, at all.....



I third.

I still don't have itchies.


----------



## JustKiya

Trudy said:


> I do have a question, I have no shedding none at all.  but is that because I am natural? It worries me I am in twist I took one out to see if I would see any shedding but there was none but I believe when I take all my hair out of the twist I will be in for a surprise.  I think I will take the garlic supplements just in case. Is everyone experiencing shedding?



When I first started using it, after the shedding stopped, it seemed like I _stopped_ shedding, if that makes sense. 

Now, though (after having stopped/started twice) it varies, honestly. Some weeks, I'll have a mouse worth of hair, other weeks a quarter sized of hair...... and I haven't figured out what, if anything, I'm doing differently. 

I just roll with it.


----------



## EMJazzy

Trudy said:


> I do have a question, I have no shedding none at all. but is that because I am natural? It worries me I am in twist I took one out to see if I would see any shedding but there was none but I believe when I take all my hair out of the twist I will be in for a surprise. I think I will take the garlic supplements just in case. Is everyone experiencing shedding?


 
I haven't experienced any shedding.


----------



## caribgirl

PuffyBrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't post alot.
> I did want to stop by and say howdy to everbody.
> 
> I had my first little scare this morning. I was sitting at my laptop today. I have a fan turned slightly towards me. This morning before pinning up my hair four or five hairs fell out about the same time. 2 was breakage the other 3 were shed hair. Is this normal. I started using Mizani H20 Intense last Saturday but did not think I needed to use any other moisturizers. I have also been taking my garlic supplements. I am going to start using my regular moisturizing products in addition to the Mizani. Do you think thats too much.....please advise..
> 
> PS.  My hair has visibly grown, I have regained some of the lenght my stylist cut off. I am now going to learn how to self relax...AGGIE?....:}(subbing to the self relax support thread)..because I don't want her(stylist) hands in my hair, ever again. I will shop for a trim specialist for my quarterly trim. You think 4-times a year is too much?
> 
> I'm 6 weeks post and the only thing I can really see in my new growth is that it seems softer, and I really cant tell how much new growth is up there. I decided to leave it alone until I re-touch...I can't wait.
> 
> I have been reading the posts, and you all are getting some wonderful results with the MT.
> 
> I'll check back in when I give yall the result of my retouch.
> 
> Happy Growing!



I am glad that the MT is working well for you, Puffy! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## JustKiya

november wind said:


> Used MT with camellia oil after a DC and cowash yesterday, and even today my hair is feeling like mink.  I'm so glad I got hooked up with the MT!



Ooooh!! You've gotta tell me about camellia oil! What's it smell like? Look like? How thick is it? castor oil? Olive oil?  That's sooooo going to be on my next herbal/raw supplies order! 



PuffyBrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> This morning before pinning up my hair four or five hairs fell out about the same time. 2 was breakage the other 3 were shed hair. Is this normal.





mshottienelson said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but I don't think it's as alarming as you think. If you're still noticing growth/thickness and overall health, then I wouldn't be too worried. I've seen some pretty good growth with my hair and I get some shedding when I detangle on wash days or sometimes when I cowash. Besides, it wasn't like you had a handful of broken hairs and isn't it normal, I believe to shed like 50-100 hairs daily?



 In total agreement here - that's nothing to worry about, at all!!


----------



## caribgirl

mshottienelson said:


> I don't post too much... it's too hard to keep up! Seriously but I've been skimming thru and noticing a lot of progress for you ladies.
> 
> i just wanted to share my progress. I didn't take pix b/c they just don't look that great to me. But I started consistently using MT daily in July, early July. And it's been over a month now. I can actually pull my hair back into a ponytail! _*albeit kinda small, poofy, and sad looking*_, but hey I'll take it over nothing any day! My hair has seemed to grown the most in the middle of my head so my hair is growing out more, But with good conditioning and proper manipulation I can get it to lie down a bit- and it's just about chin length! I just wanted to share and hopefully inspire those newbies that are feeling discouraged. Consistency is key. I wasn't consistent when I started out with OCT back in March, but now that I BCed in June, I've been getting with the program!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## caribgirl

Shimmie said:


> Wow............ this is beautiful hair and beautiful growth.  Keep up the good work!





JustKiya said:


> LOVELY! And it looks thicker, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I am.....
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have itchies to have growth, at all.....





Aggie said:


> Congratulations caribgirl.





PuffyBrown said:


> Yup, I see the growth..good...you must be feeling great right about now! I know I would.





jamaicalovely said:


> Wow, I'm impressed at your growth since your 07 pics.
> 
> Very inspirational.




Thank you`ladies very much!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

mshottienelson said:


> I don't post too much... it's too hard to keep up! Seriously but I've been skimming thru and noticing a lot of progress for you ladies.
> 
> i just wanted to share my progress. I didn't take pix b/c they just don't look that great to me. But I started consistently using MT daily in July, early July. And it's been over a month now. I can actually pull my hair back into a ponytail! _*albeit kinda small, poofy, and sad looking*_, but hey I'll take it over nothing any day! My hair has seemed to grown the most in the middle of my head so my hair is growing out more, But with good conditioning and proper manipulation I can get it to lie down a bit- and it's just about chin length! I just wanted to share and hopefully inspire those newbies that are feeling discouraged. Consistency is key. I wasn't consistent when I started out with OCT back in March, but now that I BCed in June, I've been getting with the program!



Congrats!!!!!  You're right consistency is key. I think that the front is growing an inch a month because its insane how I can pull it down to my chin now. I am very pleased with MT. I took a picture today and hopefully will have crazy long progress pictures in sept. Crazy thing is I hardly ever apply it in the front, just middle and sides.


----------



## twilight80

Trudy said:


> twilight80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow look at your growth its incredible thats a huge difference it took me a year to get from there to shoulder lenght and you did it in less then three months. what did you use Megatek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The back of my hair has made it to shoulder but my front is still short it is at the tip of my nose.  I have been using MT and it has really made my hair thicker and stronger. I plan on using OCT as well to get more length.
Click to expand...


----------



## flowinlocks

MT came 2day!!!!!,, I'm offically in!!!!. current length NL, goal SL by Dec. , APL by next summer!!!


----------



## november wind

JustKiya said:


> Ooooh!! You've gotta tell me about camellia oil! What's it smell like? Look like? How thick is it? castor oil? Olive oil?  That's sooooo going to be on my next herbal/raw supplies order!
> 
> In total agreement here - that's nothing to worry about, at all!!





Just saw your post, JustKiya, sorry for the delay. I'll try to explain the scent; camellia oil I have has a mild pure-smelling kind of smell to me-- I don't know if I explained that too well.  It's not overwhelming, though (I hate when stuff smells too strong).  It's not as thick as castor oil, more like emu oil, blends in like melted butta especially on my wet hair.  

*"For many centuries, camellia oil from Japan has been used  for the care of nails, hair, scalp and combination skin. Easily absorbed and  rich in plant collagen, it is ideal for helping to prevent stretch marks during  pregnancy and improving skin elasticity over the whole body.

Hair  care
Camellia oil supplies nutrients to the scalp and gently protects hair  using natural ingredients that won't oxidize nor deteriorate. Supplies rich  moisture and elasticity to hair, making hair soft and strong. For best results  apply oil when the hair is damp.*"

My hair is still feeling like fine silk even 24 hours later and the bottle is so pretty!








​


----------



## JustKiya

november wind said:


> Just saw your post, JustKiya, sorry for the delay. I'll try to explain the scent; camellia oil I have has a mild pure-smelling kind of smell to me-- I don't know if I explained that too well.  It's not overwhelming, though (I hate when stuff smells too strong).  It's not as thick as castor oil, more like emu oil, blends in like melted butta especially on my wet hair.
> 
> *"For many centuries, camellia oil from Japan has been used  for the care of nails, hair, scalp and combination skin. Easily absorbed and  rich in plant collagen, it is ideal for helping to prevent stretch marks during  pregnancy and improving skin elasticity over the whole body.
> 
> Hair  care
> Camellia oil supplies nutrients to the scalp and gently protects hair  using natural ingredients that won't oxidize nor deteriorate. Supplies rich  moisture and elasticity to hair, making hair soft and strong. For best results  apply oil when the hair is damp.*"
> 
> My hair is still feeling like fine silk even 24 hours later and the bottle is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oooooooooooh.  Pretty!! Where'd you get it? How much was it?


----------



## november wind

JustKiya said:


> Oooooooooooh.  Pretty!! Where'd you get it? How much was it?




I ordered it from 

SpaLook

Can also get it at:
LifeMarket(LifeMarket helps you find good prices)

It's 41.00 (3.4oz) plus shipping on that livemarket site.  Thank goodness a little goes a long way, because, cheap it ain't.  I bought it before I went broke going to college

HTH


----------



## Valerie

Definitely going down on my hair products list!


----------



## belleza

Shimmie said:


> Your hair will grow with or without the itches.  I don't have itchies now and it's still growing.



Thank you Shimmie for your help!


----------



## belleza

BostonMaria said:


> I don't get an itch. My head is on freakin FIRE LOL
> I only get the itchies when I massage my scalp after applying MT.  Have you been meggasaggin?



I don't have any itchies at all.  Even when I massage.  Maybe I need to use Ovation and MT.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

I've been gone for awhile, the cost of living got me working like an indentured servant these days!   But my cousin told me about MT and so I came lurking again!   My hair has been doing well since I joined the forum, a few set backs here and there, but I get half an inch a month naturally.. Retaining it is the real problem I have because my hair is very dry.  Just wanna see if that will go to a whole inch a month with the MT.

   So I ordered MT last week, got it yesterday and put it on!  My head is itching like crazy!  Is it supposed to itch this bad?  I even added olive oil and some emu to it!  I'm still itching.   If this is normal, then cool, if not, somebody please let me know.  My hair is very sensitive to protein, so I'm going to watch very closely and see what happens.   I didn't apply it to the length of my hair, only the scalp, which I'm natural, so it's hard to just keep it on the scalp.   Some got on teh front of my hair and made it very very soft, but I'm still too afraid to put it on my hair as well.  Any advice or suggestions?  I do daily CO washes but I dont think taht will remove the protein buildup if there becomes any.   

I'm excited to join this challenge along with the daily CO washes and DC challenge.    I realize that accountability and being a part of something works for me, rather than lurking around and trying to do it on my own!   Thanks for this thread!


----------



## monieluv

just got my mega-tek in the mail.  is it too late to join?


----------



## november wind

*It's not too late, monieluv, I just joined a week and a half ago =)*


----------



## Shimmie

monieluv said:


> just got my mega-tek in the mail. is it too late to join?


It's never too late Monieluv........never 

  to the land of new flowing hair care. 

Just PM our beautiful moderator "DontSpeakDefeat' and she can add you to the list. 

Mega Hair Blessings to you


----------



## Shimmie

november wind said:


> *It's not too late, monieluv, I just joined a week and a half ago =)*


 
Did I welcome you Novemberwind?  

If not........ and Mega Hair Blessings to you.


----------



## Shimmie

belleza said:


> Thank you Shimmie for your help!


You are more than welcome little angel.


----------



## JustKiya

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I've been gone for awhile, the cost of living got me working like an indentured servant these days!   But my cousin told me about MT and so I came lurking again!   My hair has been doing well since I joined the forum, a few set backs here and there, but I get half an inch a month naturally.. Retaining it is the real problem I have because my hair is very dry.  Just wanna see if that will go to a whole inch a month with the MT.
> 
> So I ordered MT last week, got it yesterday and put it on!  My head is itching like crazy!  Is it supposed to itch this bad?  I even added olive oil and some emu to it!  I'm still itching.   If this is normal, then cool, if not, somebody please let me know.  My hair is very sensitive to protein, so I'm going to watch very closely and see what happens.   I didn't apply it to the length of my hair, only the scalp, which I'm natural, so it's hard to just keep it on the scalp.   Some got on teh front of my hair and made it very very soft, but I'm still too afraid to put it on my hair as well.  Any advice or suggestions?  I do daily CO washes but I dont think taht will remove the protein buildup if there becomes any.
> 
> I'm excited to join this challenge along with the daily CO washes and DC challenge.    I realize that accountability and being a part of something works for me, rather than lurking around and trying to do it on my own!   Thanks for this thread!



If you get the really bad itchies, massage your scalp for a while after you apply. That works magically for me - calms them right down. 



monieluv said:


> just got my mega-tek in the mail.  is it too late to join?



It's never too late!! This is the challenge that never ends!  Welcome!


----------



## november wind

Thank you for the warm welcome, Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie

november wind said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Shimmie!


 You're more than welcome....... swing that hair girl....


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hello,

   For the relaxed ladies using MT, are you stretching your relaxers the same amount of time or not, before you started using MT?


Thanks


----------



## rhapsdyblu

These are the kinds of pictures that make me go bang my head in frustration - makes me sooooo impatient. LOL

Great growth - you hair looks thicker, too. Congratulations, Lady. Beautiful job.




caribgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just posted my MT updated pics in the OCT/MT progress thread- it's been 2 months already and I am so pleased with the progress .
> Thanks for all the info that I have received from you all!! I'm so appreciative!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

OK, Ladies, you have bought up all the Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder gallon sizes.  I went to the two sites I knew who sold it and they are out of stock.  I checked with my other suppliers (do I kinda sound like I'm buy drugs?) & they don't carry this size yet.  One site said they will & to check back soon.  I finally put in a google search for Eqyss Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder gallon size & found doversaddlery.com.  They have the gallon size in stock. It is 20+ dollars more than one site & 40 more than the other (I think it was $169 something at their discounted price plus 18.95 shipping)  I decided to go ahead & purchase it because at this rate, there will be no MT on the planet left to buy. 
So...obviously folks are  buying this stuff, even if they are just lurking.


----------



## Aggie

PuffyBrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't post alot.
> I did want to stop by and say howdy to everbody.
> 
> I had my first little scare this morning. I was sitting at my laptop today. I have a fan turned slightly towards me. This morning before pinning up my hair four or five hairs fell out about the same time. 2 was breakage the other 3 were shed hair. Is this normal. I started using Mizani H20 Intense last Saturday but did not think I needed to use any other moisturizers. I have also been taking my garlic supplements. I am going to start using my regular moisturizing products in addition to the Mizani. Do you think thats too much.....please advise..
> 
> PS. My hair has visibly grown, I have regained some of the lenght my stylist cut off. *I am now going to learn how to self relax...AGGIE?....:}(subbing to the self relax support thread)*..because I don't want her(stylist) hands in my hair, ever again. I will shop for a trim specialist for my quarterly trim. You think 4-times a year is too much?
> 
> I'm 6 weeks post and the only thing I can really see in my new growth is that it seems softer, and I really cant tell how much new growth is up there. I decided to leave it alone until I re-touch...I can't wait.
> 
> I have been reading the posts, and you all are getting some wonderful results with the MT.
> 
> I'll check back in when I give yall the result of my retouch.
> 
> Happy Growing!


 
Ooooh good luck PuffyBrown on your self-relaxing attempt.  I don't even use the gloves anymore as they hold me back too bad. If you attempt this, then I would suggest you base your hands before you do, okay? I didn't base mine but my hands were still fine.


----------



## JustKiya

*happy  * to the lurkers!!

It's so hard to be patient, isn't it Rhapsdy? *sigh* 

I still haven't gone for the gallon size - I think I still have 3 or 4 bottles of the 16oz left! 

Yes, I'm still on my first bottle!


----------



## Aggie

PuffyBrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> For the relaxed ladies using MT, are you stretching your relaxers the same amount of time or not, before you started using MT?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 PB, I can't seem to stretch quite as long anymore which is fine by me. I used to be able to stretch my relaxers to about 12-14 weeks and now I am having a very hard time getting to 10 weeks. I think I may have to relax at 8 or 9 weeks instead of 10 -14 weeks since starting using MT and OCT.


----------



## gorgeoushair

JustKiya said:


> *happy  * to the lurkers!!
> 
> It's so hard to be patient, isn't it Rhapsdy? *sigh*
> 
> I still haven't gone for the gallon size - I think I still have 3 or 4 bottles of the 16oz left!
> 
> Yes, I'm still on my first bottle!


 
Girl, I still don't get how your first bottle is lasting a long time.  I'm like(Neffy) "Are you Serious"

But for real though.......are you serious?


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, I still don't get how your first bottle is lasting a long time.  I'm like(Neffy) "Are you Serious"
> 
> But for real though.......are you serious?



Seriously!! Okay, true, there might only be an ounce or two left in the bottle, but yeah. And, okay, I started in March, but I've taken at least 5 weeks off, here and there, so it's more like I started in April - and the next time I make a mix, I'm going to need to open a new bottle. So - 5 months, maybe? I'd say six, though, as it'll take me a couple of weeks to get through the mix I already have made. 

My mix spreads easily, and I have a light, light touch.


----------



## Golden*Brown

Ok, so I have been lurking for over a month and I guess its time to jump into the pool. I have already learned so much in this short time. I would like to join the challenge. I've been using OCT for 2 weeks. Here is my start pic after a retouch and wrap.


----------



## EOAA

SheaM said:


> Ok, so I have been lurking for over a month and I guess its time to jump into the pool. I have already learned so much in this short time. I would like to join the challenge. I've been using OCT for 2 weeks. Here is my start pic after a retouch and wrap.


 

Welcome  SheaM....this is a great challenge...and you have a great starting point...HHG (happy hair growing)


----------



## november wind

Shimmie said:


> You're more than welcome....... swing that hair girl....




Shimmie, as long as I got I'm gonna swang it  


*I love your curls, by the way*


----------



## Serenity_Peace

At some point, I'm going to buy that gallon size. Now that I know that MT is working for me, there's no need to stop. 

You lovely ladies are such an inspiration!


----------



## Zeal

I am confused.  What exactly is the garlic for and how do you use it?


----------



## BostonMaria

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, Ladies, you have bought up all the Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder gallon sizes.  I went to the two sites I knew who sold it and they are out of stock.  I checked with my other suppliers (do I kinda sound like I'm buy drugs?) & they don't carry this size yet.  One site said they will & to check back soon.  I finally put in a google search for Eqyss Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder gallon size & found doversaddlery.com.  They have the gallon size in stock. It is 20+ dollars more than one site & 40 more than the other (I think it was $169 something at their discounted price plus 18.95 shipping)  I decided to go ahead & purchase it because at this rate, there will be no MT on the planet left to buy.
> So...obviously folks are  buying this stuff, even if they are just lurking.



Ahahahahah!!! Someone on NC.com once said that if they weren't buying hair products, they'd be buying crack LOL Sally is my dealer LOL 

Is your hair getting longer? I hope your sides are filled in nicely and long by now. 

I need to confess to my sister today (she's obsessed with hair too) about MT and that I'm on LHCF (she's a member here too). I feel guilty keeping this awesome secret. I do it mostly because I don't want her telling my whole family I'm putting horse poducts on my hair LOL 

For those of you who put MT on with dry, flatironed hair...how long do you leave it on before you wash it out? I wanna apply mine today but I don't want to wash my newly rollerset hair till Tuesday. 

I told my friend in TX about MT and she'll be buying it soon. Oh by the way I also still have the same bottle I bought in July and it still has more than half left inside.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Questions for yah?

1.   Is it better to use MT in the morning or evening?  I mean better for absorption...

2.   So who had admitted using MT to stylist?   You know some are very snobby to anything not salon products.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

BostonMaria, yes, my hair is getting longer and the sides are filling in unbelieveably.  Sometimes it is hard for me to see the progress.  But recently I took a step back, looked at my before pictures and was shocked.  It will be nearly impossible to see the length unless I straighten it.  I have serious shrinkage.  But when I combed it out a few days ago my TWA was no more.  With shrinkage it still looks like a twa.  My sides look great.  I sometimes get frustrated because I can't seem to control the spottiness of how the sides fill in.  I put the MT on in the same amounts but some spots grow in much faster than others.  So there are still a few skimpy spots - I am trying not to be greedy & impatient, but....   LOL

I am also trying to watch how I apply it. Everytime I see JustKiya or others say how long their bottle is lasting, I think, "What?" I started using MT ( almost just said "when I started using" - drug references again? - LOL) in July and my bottle is almost gone - maybe about less than 1/4 of my bottle is left?  




BostonMaria said:


> Ahahahahah!!! Someone on NC.com once said that if they weren't buying hair products, they'd be buying crack LOL Sally is my dealer LOL
> 
> Is your hair getting longer? I hope your sides are filled in nicely and long by now.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

jamaicalovely said:


> Questions for yah?
> 
> 1.   Is it better to use MT in the morning or evening?  I mean better for absorption...
> 
> 2.   *So who had admitted using MT to stylist?   *You know some are very snobby to anything not salon products.



I did because she could not understand how my hair got so much thicker, longer and stronger in such a short amount of time. She stopped what she was doing to my hair to take notes about Mega-Tek and Ovation!


----------



## JustKiya

jamaicalovely said:


> Questions for yah?
> 
> 1.   Is it better to use MT in the morning or evening?  I mean better for absorption...
> 
> 2.   So who had admitted using MT to stylist?   You know some are very snobby to anything not salon products.



 I use it in the evening - just because there's no way I would be meddling with my hair like that in the morning.


----------



## Zeal

Zeal said:


> I am confused. What exactly is the garlic for and how do you use it?


 

Bumping..................................................................


----------



## JustKiya

Zeal said:


> I am confused.  What exactly is the garlic for and how do you use it?



It's used to slow/stop the shedding. Some people use it topically, as an oil, and others are taking garlic supplements internally, and some are doing both, plus garlic shampoo/conditioner treatments.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

JustKiya said:


> I use it in the evening - just because there's no way I would be meddling with my hair like that in the morning.


 

Yeah, me too. And I heard your hair grows at night more anyway so I have been oiling/massaging my scalp at night after I shower. I will be doing this with the MT too. BTW...I just checked and it shipped!!! Yay!! I'm so excited/anxious/impatient for it to arrive!


----------



## JustKiya

So, I just finished megasagging, and this time I took pictures to show how much I use.  Now, of course, I can't find the blasted camera cord - I'll add the pictures as soon as I find it. Just by eyeballing it, I definitely use about 1/2 a tablespoon at at time for my whole head, eyebrows and fingernails.  . I double checked my supply closet too, and I THINK I might have used the last of my first bottle in the current tubs I'm using (one plain, one MoeGro enhanced). That would still be a good 4.5 months out of one bottle, though. 

I've been using the MoeGro one intermittently on my temples/thinning area - and I don't see much difference from the slow, slow, slow fill-in rate I was getting with the MT (which was still faster than the no progress at all I was getting without). I haven't been using the MoeMT consistently though, so I can't say with any certainty how it compares to plain MT, since I know you have to use it consistently. I'm going to try to get on top of things going forward, since I won't be doing anymore traveling this year. 

My hair is still growing faster, still getting thicker - I'm more and more tempted to straighten it, just so that I can have a consistent growth measure - *sigh* - or I could just break down and get DH to start helping me with length pics....


----------



## PapillionRouge

JustKiya said:


> It's used to slow/stop the shedding. Some people use it topically, as an oil, and others are taking garlic supplements internally, and some are doing both, plus garlic shampoo/conditioner treatments.




Is anybody not using it at all with no problems???


----------



## MrsQueeny

KayKay27 said:


> Is anybody not using it at all with no problems???



Me I haven't noticed any increased shedding.  I don't take garlic or use garlic shampoos either. Q


----------



## JustKiya

KayKay27 said:


> Is anybody not using it at all with no problems???



I'm not using it, and haven't noticed any excessive shedding that doesn't have other root causes.


----------



## caribgirl

JustKiya said:


> So, I just finished megasagging, and this time I took pictures to show how much I use.  Now, of course, I can't find the blasted camera cord - I'll add the pictures as soon as I find it. Just by eyeballing it, I definitely use about 1/2 a tablespoon at at time for my whole head, eyebrows and fingernails.  . I double checked my supply closet too, and I THINK I might have used the last of my first bottle in the current tubs I'm using (one plain, one MoeGro enhanced). That would still be a good 4.5 months out of one bottle, though.
> 
> I've been using the MoeGro one intermittently on my temples/thinning area - and I don't see much difference from the slow, slow, slow fill-in rate I was getting with the MT (which was still faster than the no progress at all I was getting without). I haven't been using the MoeMT consistently though, so I can't say with any certainty how it compares to plain MT, since I know you have to use it consistently. I'm going to try to get on top of things going forward, since I won't be doing anymore traveling this year.
> 
> My hair is still growing faster, still getting thicker - I'm more and more tempted to straighten it, just so that I can have a consistent growth measure - *sigh* - or I could just break down and get DH to start helping me with length pics....



Yippee!!! Awesome description of your progress, Kiya!!!! Please find that camera cord !!!

I noticed that my edges are growing sloooooooowly but I need to be patient with this area that was practically bald. They are responding better with MT than with any other growth aide!!

Def. have hubby take your length checks if you don't want to flat iron!

Ok, I'll be in the corner waiting Kiya .


----------



## BostonMaria

I finally broke down and told my sister (who's a member here) about MegaTek. She called me a jerk for not telling her sooner LOL So I'm going to give her half my bottle and see if it works for her too. I hope so! She just did the BC in June (I cut her hair) and I know she'll be happy with the product.  Kiya hurry up with the pictures!


----------



## napgurl

I cannot believe how soft, strong and shiny my hair is.  My hair finally found its true love.  I've got to get a gallon size this week.  I don't ever want to stop my MT.  Thank you, thank you, thank you all for this challenge.  The only drawback is my grey hairs in the front are popping up faster than I can henna them away.


----------



## BostonMaria

mscolwhite said:


> I cannot believe how soft, strong and shiny my hair is.  My hair finally found its true love.  I've got to get a gallon size this week.  I don't ever want to stop my MT.  Thank you, thank you, thank you all for this challenge.  The only drawback is my grey hairs in the front are popping up faster than I can henna them away.



Same problem here! I henna'd in May and I think that my greys are now close to 3 inches long in the front. I will henna them suckers next saturday! I'm sure that by using MT those bad boys will be back in Sept *wiping fake tears*


----------



## Aggie

mscolwhite said:


> I cannot believe how soft, strong and shiny my hair is. My hair finally found its true love. *I've got to get a gallon size this week. I don't ever want to stop my MT.* Thank you, thank you, thank you all for this challenge. The only drawback is my grey hairs in the front are popping up faster than I can henna them away.


 
Girl, I feel the same way. I need to look into getting a gallon size. I am gonna be using MT as an actual treatment on the length of my hair about two maybe even three times a week instead of once when i get the gallon size. Can't wait.


----------



## SmartyPants

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Yeah, me too. And I heard your hair grows at night more anyway so I have been oiling/massaging my scalp at night after I shower. I will be doing this with the MT too. BTW...I just checked and it shipped!!! Yay!! I'm so excited/anxious/impatient for it to arrive!


 

I'm waiting for mine too...  it's supposed to get here tomorrow.


----------



## joib

Is everyone still megasagging daily/nightly. I think I am getting lazy. Need some motivation here.


----------



## Mahalialee4

JustKiya said:


> So, I just finished megasagging, and this time I took pictures to show how much I use.  Now, of course, I can't find the blasted camera cord - I'll add the pictures as soon as I find it. Just by eyeballing it, I definitely use about 1/2 a tablespoon at at time for my whole head, eyebrows and fingernails.  . I double checked my supply closet too, and I THINK I might have used the last of my first bottle in the current tubs I'm using (one plain, one MoeGro enhanced). That would still be a good 4.5 months out of one bottle, though.
> 
> I've been using the MoeGro one intermittently on my temples/thinning area - and I don't see much difference from the slow, slow, slow fill-in rate I was getting with the MT (which was still faster than the no progress at all I was getting without). I haven't been using the MoeMT consistently though, so I can't say with any certainty how it compares to plain MT, since I know you have to use it consistently. I'm going to try to get on top of things going forward, since I won't be doing anymore traveling this year.
> 
> My hair is still growing faster, still getting thicker - I'm more and more tempted to straighten it, just so that I can have a consistent growth measure - *sigh* - or I could just break down and get DH to start helping me with length pics....



The Eyebrows....How is the Megatek working for ya on that....HHG?


----------



## EMJazzy

BostonMaria said:


> *I finally broke down and told my sister (who's a member here)* about MegaTek. She called me a jerk for not telling her sooner LOL So I'm going to give her half my bottle and see if it works for her too. I hope so! She just did the BC in June (I cut her hair) and I know she'll be happy with the product. Kiya hurry up with the pictures!


 
How come she didn't already know about MT?  This thread is forever being bumped to page one.  



joib said:


> Is everyone still megasagging daily/nightly. I think I am getting lazy. Need some motivation here.


Is this quote enough motivation for you?



> sareca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so SAD RIGHT NOW!  I've been using ovation/megatek once every 2 weeks or whenever I remember for the last 2-3 months and guess what? I did my touch-up yesterday and it looks like my hair didn't grow at all! I'm so disappointed with myself right now. Why the heck did I stop using it? What kind of nutcase searches and searches for a solution to a problem, finds it, then doesn't use it.  I'm ordering more today. I won't be repeating this disappointment in Dec (my next touchup).
Click to expand...

 
NOW GET BUSY!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

KayKay27 said:


> Is anybody not using it at all with no problems???


 
Me...I don't use garlic shampoo or supplements and I don't have any problems at all.


----------



## january noir

KayKay27 said:


> Is anybody not using it at all with no problems???


 
I don't have any problems; never had.   I use the entire Ovation Maximizing System.


----------



## slim_thick

Good Morning Ladies

Has anyone used CHI Silk Infusion on the length of their hair while using Ovation. I know I have to be careful with extra protein because the cell therapy is really strong. Should I use it or not and are silk amino acids considered a strong protein or, considered a more gentle form of protein?

Please help?


----------



## Ganjababy

slim_thick said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> Has anyone used CHI Silk Infusion on the length of their hair while using Ovation. I know I have to be careful with extra protein because the cell therapy is really strong. Should I use it or not and are silk amino acids considered a strong protein or, considered a more gentle form of protein?
> 
> Please help?


 
I have used chi silk infusion with the ovation on my scalp and it was not a problem. SAA is a mild protein and I use it in my leave-in with no problems while using OCT on my scalp.


----------



## charmtreese

Has anyone DC with heat while using OCT? 

I DC weekly with OCT for about 2-3hrs but have yet to use heat.  I was wondering if the heat would allow it to penetrate better.


----------



## charmtreese

slim_thick said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> Has anyone used CHI Silk Infusion on the length of their hair while using Ovation. I know I have to be careful with extra protein because the cell therapy is really strong. Should I use it or not and are silk amino acids considered a strong protein or, considered a more gentle form of protein?
> 
> Please help?



My hair is VERY protein sensitive! I DC with OCT weekly for several hours follow-up with a moisturizing DC and use CHI Silk Infusion as a leave-in.  My protein sensitive hair loves this combo!!!


----------



## JustKiya

joib said:


> Is everyone still megasagging daily/nightly. I think I am getting lazy. Need some motivation here.



*gives her the eye* Consistancy and Frequency is KEY. KEY. The difference bettwen applying twice a week and apply 5 days a week is HUGE! *gives her the eye again* But, I understand, if you don't really _want_ your hair to grow twice as fast - it's aiiight.....   



Mahalialee4 said:


> The Eyebrows....How is the Megatek working for ya on that....HHG?



It's working REALLY well. I should take a picture of them too. My eyebrows tend to be thin on the inner sides (next to the nose) and since I've been using it, they fill in nicely. *lol* I try to only to the eyebrows every other day, since eyebrow hair grows so fast anyhow, and I'm not trying to have to start plucking/shaping them.


----------



## SmartyPants

I'm so happy ya'll...  my MT is on the truck and out for delivery!

Oh...  I am only an inch from shoulder length.  It looks like I might get there in September instead of December!  Oh Joy!!!


----------



## TracyNicole

I just completed my order so that I can join in for the rest of the challenge.  I hope it gets here soon.  I am shiny bald around the edges.  I visited this hair salon to get a hair makeover for a beauty pageant but all I got was severe breakage around my hairline.  To make matters worse I have always been a slow grower.  I am hoping I can see results like what you all are seeing.  I can't wait.  I thought I heard the doorbell and here I go ready to jump up. . .then I remembered I only ordered it half hour ago


----------



## november wind

:wow:Man, this megatek is working it's magic!  First, when I went to scratch the back of my head today I couldn't even find my scalp at first.  Then, with my morning application, I had a heck of a time parting this new growth.  Just the back section alone is thick, thick THICK!! :woohoo2: My hair is almost as thick as my grandma's now:woohoo:  Don't know how much more the hairline grew in, but I'm excited for the checkin next Monday


----------



## cocoberry10

What's in these products???


----------



## belleza

Update!  I have been using this MT for 1 week, and I cannot get a comb through my head.  I have been transitioning to natural and for the first time I've had to detangle in the shower with conditioner.  This has never happened before.  I'm not saying that I've sprouted hair in the last week, but something is happening.  It's alot thicker, and I have to plat it, just like when I was a kid, and use Mango Butter on my new growth.  I fixin to order me a gallon of this stuff!


----------



## Platinum

I did my touch-up last night and I'm about 2 1/2 inches from grazing SL. I don't have pics because they're not coming that good when I take them. Hopefully, I'll have some soon.


----------



## JustKiya

Platinum said:


> I did my touch-up last night and I'm about 2 1/2 inches from grazing SL. I don't have pics because they're not coming that good when I take them. Hopefully, I'll have some soon.



That's a    thing, right hun?


----------



## lilsparkle825

i havent logged on since the 20th but this last page is just what i needed...after i went through that shedding i just couldnt start megassaging again. i did it last night and two nights before that...and i KNOW i lost a good half an inch with all that procrastinating so i am back on it, breaking out the calendar and everything. you guys are some good motivators i tell you that!


----------



## SmartyPants

It's here...  my Mega Tek is here!!!


----------



## EOAA

I am so happy Smatypants got Smatypants MT so now
Smartypants can start megasagging like the rest of us...
go girl...i meant Smartypants.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

So....why do so many people add stuff to their MT? Is it because of the amount of protein in the product? I just got mine today and have been reading thread after thread trying to figure out what to do with it *tonight*. I'm relaxed and poo or co-wash once a week. I wear my hair straight as its currently too short to pull back or bun. 

I'm trying to figure out what to do. Should I use it as a leave in? Or 'grease' my scalp with it a few times a week? Or mix it with oils like so many people are doing - what is the point of the oil if the concern is protein overload?

Please help.


----------



## Mahalialee4

Thank You for the Headsup on the Eyebrow growth! and for the updates in that regard. bonjour


----------



## JustKiya

AlkalineSteam said:


> So....why do so many people add stuff to their MT? Is it because of the amount of protein in the product? I just got mine today and have been reading thread after thread trying to figure out what to do with it *tonight*. I'm relaxed and poo or co-wash once a week. I wear my hair straight as its currently too short to pull back or bun.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to do. Should I use it as a leave in? Or 'grease' my scalp with it a few times a week? Or mix it with oils like so many people are doing - what is the point of the oil if the concern is protein overload?
> 
> Please help.



Personally, I added the additional oils/additions to my MT originally to make it more like the ingredient list of Ovation. I continue to add them because I like the way it feels/soaks into my scalp - protein overload was never my main reason - I tweaked the rest of my reggie to address that.  

You don't have to mix it with anything - using it straight, with a very light touch, as a 'grease' on your scalp a few times a week would be good. Make sure that you up your moisture levels, too.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Ooh, so we have our official progress check in next week?   Yaay!   I'm going to post early - maybe Friday b/c I need to take down my weave early.  I'll take down, take some quick photos, then reweave.

Can't wait!


----------



## SmartyPants

OK... first impressions...

(1) I love the smell.  It reminds me ot the cocoa butter lotion I use.

(2) I love that it's not oily and won't mess-up my do... particularly since I am working regularly now and can't wash my hair four or five times a week.


----------



## PuffyBrown

delete post....


----------



## charmtreese

charmtreese said:


> *Has anyone DC with heat while using OCT? *
> 
> I DC weekly with OCT for about 2-3hrs but have yet to use heat.  I was wondering if the heat would allow it to penetrate better.



Bumping my question...


----------



## january noir

charmtreese said:


> Bumping my question...


 
I think someone did with no problem.  Try it!  It can't hurt one time.
I just use a conditioning cap.   My hot flashes heat up my whole head so I don't need electric heat!


----------



## charmtreese

january noir said:


> I think someone did with no problem.  Try it!  It can't hurt one time.
> I just use a conditioning cap.   My hot flashes heat up my whole head so I don't need electric heat!



LOL...Thanks JN!

Also is OCT considered a moderate or heavy protein?

For some reason my hair does not mind the protein content at all.  Normally my hair would be snap, crackle, popping from weekly protein treatments.


----------



## january noir

charmtreese said:


> LOL...Thanks JN!
> 
> Also is OCT considered a moderate or heavy protein?
> 
> For some reason my hair does not mind the protein content at all. Normally my hair would be snap, crackle, popping from weekly protein treatments.


 
They say it's a heavy protein, but it hasn't affected me negatively.
Maybe because I am relaxed and relaxed heads need more protein.
Also, I use the Maximizing System and all the products work together to make the perfect balance of protein and moisture.

I have noticed that my hair takes much longer to dry, by air or under a bonnet dryer.  Normally my hair will dry in less than 15 minutes (airdy) and 10 minutes under a dryer.   Today, it took my hair almost 2 hours to dry under the dryer.    I think it's because my hair was lacking protein and without protein moisture will not bind to the strand.   So my protein problem has now been solved.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Please add me to the Mega Tek Challenge. I started my regemin today.  With these three items:













FIRST PICS:
08/25/2008
Coming soon........


----------



## CurlyMoo

Please check photo album for current length and thickness check. Thank you.


----------



## caribgirl

CurlyMoo said:


> Please check photo album for current length and thickness check. Thank you.



Welcome CurlyMoo,
You have some beautiful thick hair! Awesome starting point!!!


----------



## cocoberry10

Are any of you only using one of these products (i.e. Mega Tek but not Ovation Cell or Ovation Cell but not Mega Tek)???

Do you have to use both of these products together?


----------



## cocoberry10

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh I forgot to tell ya the other day. I have been using straight MT on the soles of my feet. Very good results. Try it.


 
Wow, you can use this on your body too? This stuff sounds too good to be true!


----------



## january noir

cocoberry10 said:


> Are any of you only using one of these products (i.e. Mega Tek but not Ovation Cell or Ovation Cell but not Mega Tek)???
> 
> 
> Do you have to use both of these products together?


 
No you don't have to use them together.  *It's a preference.* 

One product is more expensive and has salon-quality elements, whereas the other is less expensive and is marketed for animal coat care, but was originally created for humans.   

Both products are from the same company.  Eqyss/DC Labs.


----------



## cocoberry10

january noir said:


> No you don't have to use them together. *It's a preference.*
> 
> One product is more expensive and has salon-quality elements, whereas the other is less expensive and is marketed for animal coat care, but was originally created for humans.
> 
> Both products are from the same company. Eqyss/DC Labs.


 
Thanks for letting me know


----------



## slim_thick

cocoberry10 said:


> Are any of you only using one of these products (i.e. Mega Tek but not Ovation Cell or Ovation Cell but not Mega Tek)???
> 
> Do you have to use both of these products together?


 

I'm currently using the Ovation Line, but I guess I'm in the minority. It appears that 98% of the challengers are using MT.  Where are all my OCT users!


----------



## january noir

slim_thick said:


> I'm currently using the Ovation Line, but I guess I'm in the minority. It appears that 98% of the challengers are using MT. Where are all my OCT users!


 
You are not alone    I have been using Ovation since day one.  I keep a bottle of Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Premier Creme Rinse in the cabinet, but I rarely use it.  Ovation is my choice.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> I think someone did with no problem. Try it! It can't hurt one time.
> I just use a conditioning cap. My hot flashes heat up my whole head so I don't need electric heat!


 
Girl, I thought I was the only one.....


----------



## NOLA2NY

slim_thick said:


> I'm currently using the Ovation Line, but I guess I'm in the minority. It appears that 98% of the challengers are using MT. Where are all my OCT users!


 

I thought the same thing also!!!  I use OCT only. It appears as if there is less worries than with MT.


----------



## january noir

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, I thought I was the only one.....


 
Whew!   N&W, it's a hot mess these hot flashes!  I am having a heck of a time with this episode.  It's been over 3 months now of hot flashes and night sweats.  Dang!  All I do is get hot!  
And to have them in the summer ain't no joke!   If I ddin't exercise I don't know what I'd do.  OK.  Sorry for the hijack.  Carry on!


----------



## january noir

NOLA2NY said:


> I thought the same thing also!!! I use OCT only. It appears as if there is less worries than with MT.


 
That and the fact that it's cheaper.  Some people either don't want to pay that much for a product or can't afford to.   The Ovation has more salon quality ingredients; makes your hair look and feel good right away - just like you stepped out of a salon.   MT users experience the same, but after added an ingredient or 2 like SAA, aloe or oil.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> Whew! N&W, it's a hot mess these hot flashes! I am having a heck of a time with this episode. It's been over 3 months now of hot flashes and night sweats. Dang! All I do is get hot!
> And to have them in the summer ain't no joke! If I ddin't exercise I don't know what I'd do. OK. Sorry for the hijack. Carry on!


 
Girl...ain't no hijack...this is serious bizness (yeah, all you yungins....we will already be done with ours when ya'll get your hotflashes on) so don't laugh...LOL

I feel just like this sometimes:


----------



## january noir

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl...ain't no hijack...this is serious bizness (yeah, all you yungins....we will already be done with ours when ya'll get your hotflashes on) so don't laugh...LOL
> 
> I feel just like this sometimes:


 
 This pic is priceless N&W!  Lawd!   Exactly right!  Ooops I am having one right now laughing at this picture!   Think I'll go put my head in the freezer.  BRB!


----------



## trinidarkie1

Hi Ladies, It's been a while since I could really post on the boards. Things are rough! Anyway, I am still applying my MT and JBCOnWGO mix to my scalp, however, not every night. This is only week 3 and I'm going to keep using it until this remnant is done. Still no change, still no growth yet.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> This pic is priceless N&W! Lawd! Exactly right! Ooops I am having one right now laughing at this picture!  Think I'll go put my head in the freezer. BRB!


 
...girl, let me help you out:


----------



## january noir

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...girl, let me help you out:


 
 you're the best Sweetie! Thanks for the spritzer bottle! 
It's right on time!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> you're the best Sweetie! Thanks for the spritzer bottle!
> It's right on time!


 
Anything for my sisters


----------



## nyc_beauty

I have been faithfully using MT for 3 weeks, but just had a sew in weave installed. I am concerned with applying MT daily, because the product may not only touch my scalp but the cornrows as well. I am nervous of major damage due to the high protein in the product. I wash my weaves once a week. How are those in sew-ins applying MT? I'd like to know. Thanks!


----------



## cocoberry10

nyc_beauty said:


> I have been faithfully using MT for 3 weeks, but just had a sew in weave installed. I am concerned with applying MT daily, because the product may not only touch my scalp but the cornrows as well. I am nervous of major damage due to the high protein in the product. I wash my weaves once a week. How are those in sew-ins applying MT? I'd like to know. Thanks!


 
That's a good question. I'm currently in braids, and I'm not sure if I can use this on my hair in that state.  BUMPING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh I forgot to tell ya the other day. I have been using straight MT on the soles of my feet. Very good results. Try it.





cocoberry10 said:


> Wow, you can use this on your body too? This stuff sounds too good to be true!



 Interesting! I've been mixing a tiny bit in with my moisturizer in the morning, and my skin is - amazing. I can't even pin down what the difference is, but my face hasn't looked THIS good (and young!) in - ages. I don't know if it's smoothing the skin itself, evening out my comkplexion, or what, but it looks GOOD. I'll have to try it on my feet, now.


----------



## nyc_beauty

With box braids I wouldn't be concerned, as your able to get right to your roots without affecting  the length of your hair. You can try using a applicator bottle. 



cocoberry10 said:


> That's a good question. I'm currently in braids, and I'm not sure if I can use this on my hair in that state.  BUMPING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturalepiphany

JustKiya said:


> Interesting! I've been mixing a tiny bit in with my moisturizer in the morning, and my skin is - amazing. I can't even pin down what the difference is, but my face hasn't looked THIS good (and young!) in - ages. I don't know if it's smoothing the skin itself, evening out my comkplexion, or what, but it looks GOOD. I'll have to try it on my feet, now.




At this rate you all will have me putting it in everything and applying it everywhere lol. I have to see what all the fuss is about. JK how much do you put in your moisturizer?


----------



## Miss Priss

I would be too afraid that I might grow facial hair.


----------



## JustKiya

naturalepiphany said:


> At this rate you all will have me putting it in everything and applying it everywhere lol. I have to see what all the fuss is about. JK how much do you put in your moisturizer?



Um. I use about a pea-size amount of moisturizer (in a tube) and about half as much MT, and I mix them together in my hand - both are pretty thick, so that little bit is more than enough for my face. 



Miss Priss said:


> I would be too afraid that I might grow facial hair.



  I do have this little 'patch' of chin hair (thanks Mom!) that I've been keeping an eagle eye on to see if it's growing uber fast, but I haven't noticed any change, thankfully. I've never had even a hint of a moustache, and I still don't have one.


----------



## belleza

cocoberry10 said:


> Are any of you only using one of these products (i.e. Mega Tek but not Ovation Cell or Ovation Cell but not Mega Tek)???
> 
> Do you have to use both of these products together?



I'm only using MT and having amazing results!


----------



## scarcity21

JustKiya said:


> Personally, I added the additional oils/additions to my MT originally to make it more like the ingredient list of Ovation. I continue to add them because I like the way it feels/soaks into my scalp - protein overload was never my main reason - I tweaked the rest of my reggie to address that.
> 
> You don't have to mix it with anything - using it straight, with a very light touch, as a 'grease' on your scalp a few times a week would be good. Make sure that you up your moisture levels, too.


 

JK what do u use as a moisturiser when using MT? my hair is natural 4b and real protein sensitive so im concerned....also this might sound dumb but im in micros, how would i know if im shedding...i ordered MT and it should be arriving today and ive only had the micros in for 3 weeks...i know im not gonna want to wait til i take down the braids to start using...what do u think?


----------



## scarcity21

maybe i should just use preventative methods like the garlic supplement and oil/conditioner? i dunnoerplexed


----------



## JustKiya

scarcity21 said:


> JK what do u use as a moisturiser when using MT? my hair is natural 4b and real protein sensitive so im concerned....also this might sound dumb but im in micros, how would i know if im shedding...i ordered MT and it should be arriving today and ive only had the micros in for 3 weeks...i know im not gonna want to wait til i take down the braids to start using...what do u think?



*thinks* Um. Okay.... the main products that I use are cheapie conditioners, honey, molasses, the Caramel Treatment, Premier Cream Rinse, and Elasta QP IFC.... plus a lil honeyquat and some SAA and some butters every now and then.  My moisturizing routine has grown very organically - I know what my hair likes moisture-wise, and I give it a lot of that. 

I DC twice a week - once on Sat, and once on Wednesday. I don't wear my hair out, at all, it's either in a 'loose' updo, or in two strand twists, updone, as well. I seal my wet hair with castor oil Sat. night, let it dry, and then when I twist my dry hair on Sunday, I use a conditioner + butter mix on the twists, and I seal that with castor oil, again. During the week, all I do is mist my hair daily (and some days I'm even slacking on that), and scarf it at night. I don't use anything else with protein in it, at all, and my mid-week DC is an overnight one. 

You won't be able to tell that you are shedding until you take the micros down, I would think, and even then it's going to be hard to tell whether it's just normal X weeks worth of shed hair, or if it's something exceptional. If you start using now, though, I suspect that you won't be keeping the micros in for as long as you usually do.  



scarcity21 said:


> maybe i should just use preventative methods like the garlic supplement and oil/conditioner? i dunnoerplexed



I don't know - that's totally up to you. I don't, because I'm lazy, and cheap, and my shedding doesn't seem too exceptional to me....


----------



## genesis132

~*~ OBSERVATION LADIES ~*~

I just took down a braid in the back to redo it....MY HAIR FEELS SOooo strong and soft! It's amazing. I started MT in my OCT rotation two weeks ago and it seems as if my strands have thickened. Once per week, I apply the MT to my entire head for about 5 minutes, then I rinse out. I follow up with a DC the next day. 
Also, when I was finger combing through the hair I took down from the braid, I noticed less shedding. I've been taking garlic supplements for 15 days now.


----------



## girlyprincess23

is mixing castor oil supposed to curb the drying effect of MT? I was just wondering if I needed to keep spraying my roots with infusium moisturologie?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ladies,

I love being in this challenge...it has truly changed the way my hair feels and my hair has grown so much.  I'm grateful for a product that does what it says it will do and OCT/MT will be apart of my regi as long as they continue to make it.

However, I am going to refrain from making any suggestions or answer anymore pm's about the usage of these products.  There are numerous posts about these products and all one has to do is to search, or begin reading from the first page of this thread.  Because of all the 'drama' that pops up on the hair forum about it, I don't want to be a participant any longer in it, so I have made my decision. *ETA: I'm not leaving the thread or the forum, I will still be apart of the challenge, ya'll and still hoop and holla with your progress!!!* I will post pics still, because I want those who are beginning to use it to be encouraged...it works, very well when used as directed and I haven't had any harmful things happen to me while using it...Praise the Lord.  Well, I can say that about many shampoos and conditioners and other things that I have put in my hair over these last few years as well....Praise the Lord!

Blessings to all you ladies who have been in this challenge from the beginning...you are the best!  You are always helpful and willing to work out the kinks and knots that can come from challenges such as this one.  

I appreciate you!


N&W


----------



## Platinum

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I love being in this challenge...it has truly changed the way my hair feels and my hair has grown so much. I'm grateful for a product that does what it says it will do and OCT/MT will be apart of my regi as long as they continue to make it.
> 
> However, I am going to refrain from making any suggestions or answer anymore pm's about the usage of these products. There are numerous posts about these products and all one has to do is to search, or begin reading from the first page of this thread. *Because of all the 'drama' that pops up on the hair forum about it, I don't want to be a participant any longer in it, so I have made my decision.*
> 
> I will post pics still, because I want those who are beginning to use it to be encouraged...it works, very well when used as directed and I haven't had any harmful things happen to me while using it...Praise the Lord. Well, I can say that about many shampoos and conditioners and other things that I have put in my hair over these last few years as well....Praise the Lord!
> 
> Blessings to all you ladies who have been in this challenge from the beginning...you are the best! You are always helpful and willing to work out the kinks and knots that can come from challenges such as this one.
> 
> I appreciate you!
> 
> See you in the revealing thread in September!
> 
> N&W


 
*Awww, don't leave the thread, Nice &Wavy. I don't know what brought on this decision but this challenge wouldn't be the same without you.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Platinum said:


> *Awww, don't leave the thread, Nice &Wavy. I don't know what brought on this decision but this challenge wouldn't be the same without you.*


 
Thanks, Platinum.  But, I'm not leaving the thread...I'm just not going to give any advice or answer any pm's about the products...I'm done with that for sure!

I'll be around sharing...luv ya girlie!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I love being in this challenge...it has truly changed the way my hair feels and my hair has grown so much. I'm grateful for a product that does what it says it will do and OCT/MT will be apart of my regi as long as they continue to make it.
> 
> However, I am going to refrain from making any suggestions or answer anymore pm's about the usage of these products. There are numerous posts about these products and all one has to do is to search, or begin reading from the first page of this thread. Because of all the 'drama' that pops up on the hair forum about it, I don't want to be a participant any longer in it, so I have made my decision. *ETA: I'm not leaving the thread, I will still be apart of the challenge, ya'll!!!* I will post pics still, because I want those who are beginning to use it to be encouraged...it works, very well when used as directed and I haven't had any harmful things happen to me while using it...Praise the Lord. Well, I can say that about many shampoos and conditioners and other things that I have put in my hair over these last few years as well....Praise the Lord!
> 
> Blessings to all you ladies who have been in this challenge from the beginning...you are the best! You are always helpful and willing to work out the kinks and knots that can come from challenges such as this one.
> 
> I appreciate you!
> 
> See you in the revealing thread in September!
> 
> N&W


 I 'hear' you Precious Wavy .  And I support your decision...   I know your heart and why this was necessary.


----------



## Platinum

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, Platinum. But, I'm not leaving the thread...I'm just not going to give any advice or answer any pm's about the products...I'm done with that for sure!
> 
> I'll be around sharing...luv ya girlie!


 
Whew... Okay! I think I understand why. Luv ya too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I 'hear' you Precious Wavy . And I support your decision...  I know your heart and why this was necessary.


 
Thank you, Shimmie.


----------



## BostonMaria

Nice & Wavy, you were so nice to me when I first came to this board and wanted to know about this product. I hope you keep posting


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> Nice & Wavy, you were so nice to me when I first came to this board and wanted to know about this product. I hope you keep posting


 
Awww...thank you BostonMaria.  I will keep posting about my results.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Platinum said:


> Whew... Okay! I think I understand why. Luv ya too.


I'm glad that you do understand...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Ladies, I must report that after only 3 weeks post-relaxer, my roots are already puffy, especially in the crown. Now, mind you, I *don't* have fast-growing hair. Normally I don't start to feel NG until about the 6th or 7th week. I'm typically able to stretch my relaxers 4 months at a time. I may have to cut back, however, on the MT from everyday use. My hair is too fine to relax often. So I'll start using the MT every other day or every 2 days, instead. I'm getting compliments on my hair, left and right. That has never happened before. It looks different, healthier and shinier and not as dull or fragile. I gotta say that I'm very happy with the health of my hair. I haven't been able to make that pronouncement in many, many years...


----------



## flowinlocks

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, Platinum. But, I'm not leaving the thread...I'm just not going to give any advice or answer any pm's about the products...I'm done with that for sure!
> 
> I'll be around sharing...luv ya girlie!


 

Glad to hear ur not going anywhere.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I must report that after only 3 weeks post-relaxer, my roots are already puffy, especially in the crown. Now, mind you, I *don't* have fast-growing hair. Normally I don't start to feel NG until about the 6th or 7th week. I'm typically able to stretch my relaxers 4 months at a time. I may have to cut back, however, on the MT from everyday use. My hair is too fine to relax often. So I'll start using the MT every other day or every 2 days, instead. I'm getting compliments on my hair, left and right. That has never happened before. It looks different, healthier and shinier and not as dull or fragile. I gotta say that I'm very happy with the health of my hair. I haven't been able to make that pronouncement in many, many years...


 
Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....keep up the great work!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

flowinlocks said:


> Glad to hear ur not going anywhere.


 
Thank you, flowinlocks!


----------



## CurlyMoo

caribgirl said:


> Welcome CurlyMoo,
> You have some beautiful thick hair! Awesome starting point!!!


 
Thank you!  Sorry, I just found your comment. I don't see my name on the list though. Thank you, I will keep you guys updated. I am very excited. I was at the gym last night and I was in the steam room and I must say it was very nice to DC in the steam room. I also had MT on my scalp. I couldn't believe how hot and steamy they had it so I couldn't resist. 

BTW, my scalp is itchy this morning. It was subtle at first but now I am noticing it more. In fact I have to take a break after I type each sentence to scratch my scalp.  

I'll take that as a sign to add more moisture. My goal is full even thickness and length to the tailbone or at least WSL by next December. LOL I know that's a tall order for Mega-Tek. But I am hopeful. I WANT A HORSE PONY TAIL. 

Tootles!


----------



## CurlyMoo

cocoberry10 said:


> Are any of you only using one of these products (i.e. Mega Tek but not Ovation Cell or Ovation Cell but not Mega Tek)???
> 
> Do you have to use both of these products together?


 
Me All Mega-Tek!


----------



## flowinlocks

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I must report that after only 3 weeks post-relaxer, my roots are already puffy, especially in the crown. Now, mind you, I *don't* have fast-growing hair. Normally I don't start to feel NG until about the 6th or 7th week. I'm typically able to stretch my relaxers 4 months at a time. I may have to cut back, however, on the MT from everyday use. My hair is too fine to relax often. So I'll start using the MT every other day or every 2 days, instead. I'm getting compliments on my hair, left and right. That has never happened before. It looks different, healthier and shinier and not as dull or fragile. I gotta say that I'm very happy with the health of my hair. I haven't been able to make that pronouncement in many, many years...


 
Good for you!!, I'm glad to see so many members having such good results!! It truly motivates me when I try to get lazy & skip a day. I have been using it 6 days and I already have some NG !!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hi Ladies, It's been a while since I could really post on the boards. Things are rough! Anyway, I am still applying my MT and JBCOnWGO mix to my scalp, however, not every night. This is only week 3 and I'm going to keep using it until this remnant is done. Still no change, still no growth yet.


 
I'm sorry things are rough for you. I hope they get better. 


Have you tried using MT straight to your scalp and/or hair? You could be diluting too much. I say try a new technique after the 4th week if you see no changes. You may hold out longer to 2-3 months. Keep in mind that the bottle's instructions do advise to apply 2-3 times a week and the more often you use it the better. I just started also so I will be keeping an eye on my own progress as well. But based on what I have seen from the ladies here the ones with the growth results are applying it damn near every day. 

Tootles!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I love being in this challenge...it has truly changed the way my hair feels and my hair has grown so much. I'm grateful for a product that does what it says it will do and OCT/MT will be apart of my regi as long as they continue to make it.
> 
> However, I am going to refrain from making any suggestions or answer anymore pm's about the usage of these products. There are numerous posts about these products and all one has to do is to search, or begin reading from the first page of this thread. Because of all the 'drama' that pops up on the hair forum about it, I don't want to be a participant any longer in it, so I have made my decision. *ETA: I'm not leaving the thread, I will still be apart of the challenge, ya'll!!!* I will post pics still, because I want those who are beginning to use it to be encouraged...it works, very well when used as directed and I haven't had any harmful things happen to me while using it...Praise the Lord. Well, I can say that about many shampoos and conditioners and other things that I have put in my hair over these last few years as well....Praise the Lord!
> 
> Blessings to all you ladies who have been in this challenge from the beginning...you are the best! You are always helpful and willing to work out the kinks and knots that can come from challenges such as this one.
> 
> I appreciate you!
> 
> See you in the revealing thread in September!
> 
> N&W


 
OMG, I respect your decision but you are one of the people who encouraged me to not give up on my hair goals. This will be a loss because you are one of the most positive supportive people on this board!  

You know your decision will prolly make others step up and take the initiative to help out. I have not really noticed much negativity except a few people who feared that this regimen would create a set back. Which she was just echoing mine and others fears. So I don't have a problem with it. But then again I have not finished reading through this thread. The first one was very helpful. Take care. I will be checking your progress.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I must report that after only 3 weeks post-relaxer, my roots are already puffy, especially in the crown. Now, mind you, I *don't* have fast-growing hair. Normally I don't start to feel NG until about the 6th or 7th week. I'm typically able to stretch my relaxers 4 months at a time. I may have to cut back, however, on the MT from everyday use. My hair is too fine to relax often. So I'll start using the MT every other day or every 2 days, instead. I'm getting compliments on my hair, left and right. That has never happened before. It looks different, healthier and shinier and not as dull or fragile. I gotta say that I'm very happy with the health of my hair. I haven't been able to make that pronouncement in many, many years...


 

Congrats!  You see all it takes to make a girl happy is a white creamy filling.


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, Platinum.  But, I'm not leaving the thread...I'm just not going to give any advice or answer any pm's about the products...I'm done with that for sure!
> 
> I'll be around sharing...luv ya girlie!



I soooooooooooooooooo feel you on this N&W sis, and I totally respect your decision...... *sigh* 

I feel like a mean headmistress sometimes, talking to folx about these products and trying to gently encourage them to go forth and learn - but so many people want things just _given_ to them. I don't know. Maybe that's just me being *****y. *lol* But then, I've never had much patience for passive learners, no matter what the subject matter is. *sigh*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

CurlyMoo said:


> OMG, I respect your decision but you are one of the people who encouraged me to not give up on my hair goals. This will be a loss because you are one of the most positive supportive people on this board!
> 
> You know your decision will prolly make others step up and take the initiative to help out. I have not really noticed much negativity except a few people who feared that this regimen would create a set back. Which she was just echoing mine and others fears. So I don't have a problem with it. But then again I have not finished reading through this thread. The first one was very helpful. Take care. I will be checking your progress.


 
Thank you, CurlyMoo.  I appreciate you saying this.

*I want you to know that I'm not leaving the forum, I'm just not going to give out anymore advice about OCT/MT or answer pm's about it. However, you all will see my results..that's for sure because this stuff works wonderfully!!!*

I so understand the fears that people may have about ANY product, especially a protein enriched product like MT.  It's proper to ask questions about it and try to get answers, but it can be tiring when people ask you for advice, you give them advice and even go above and beyond that advice, yet they still listen to others who actually don't even use the product, no experience with it whatsoever, then go along with the fears of that person and then start a thread about said fears.  It's tiring and frustrating, to say the least.  That's why I don't want to answer any more questions about it.  There is so much info on it and so many people who are using the product and who have been using it for quite awhile, that will be more than willing to answer any questions members may have about said product, I just wanted to make people aware that I'm stopping my advice either via this thread or in pm land.

Thanks again!

N&W


----------



## november wind

Congrats on the progress, genesis:sweet:




genesis132 said:


> ~*~ OBSERVATION LADIES ~*~
> 
> I just took down a braid in the back to redo it....MY HAIR FEELS SOooo strong and soft! It's amazing. I started MT in my OCT rotation two weeks ago and it seems as if my strands have thickened. Once per week, I apply the MT to my entire head for about 5 minutes, then I rinse out. I follow up with a DC the next day.
> Also, when I was finger combing through the hair I took down from the braid, I noticed less shedding. I've been taking garlic supplements for 15 days now.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> I soooooooooooooooooo feel you on this N&W sis, and I totally respect your decision...... *sigh*
> 
> I feel like a mean headmistress sometimes, talking to folx about these products and trying to gently encourage them to go forth and learn - but so many people want things just _given_ to them. I don't know. Maybe that's just me being *****y. *lol* But then, I've never had much patience for passive learners, no matter what the subject matter is. *sigh*


 
I'm glad that you do, sis.  Thank you for understanding.

It can be a draining process and I don't do "draining."  

I hear your *sighs* and can echo them greatly.

It's all good though, right?

BTW, I'm loving the KiyaFizzle....I do it once per week and my hair loves it!  Thank you so much for sharing about that...


----------



## slim_thick

NOLA2NY said:


> I thought the same thing also!!! I use OCT only. It appears as if there is less worries than with MT.


 
That's what I thought! erplexed I will try MT after my OCT is finished. My NG is out of control. I'm 10 weeks post relaxed and I have to dig deep into my hair just to feel my scalp.


----------



## JustKiya

I'm glad you are loving it, N&W!!!! I'm doing mine about once a week, too. I've been thinking about combining it with some steam, once it cools down a little more.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> I'm glad you are loving it, N&W!!!! I'm doing mine about once a week, too. I've been thinking about combining it with some steam, once it cools down a little more.


 
That sounds good (steam).  Just adding it to my DC is wonderful.  It actually causes my hair to stay more moisturized throughout the week with my products, than it did before I started using it.  I've also noticed that my curls are much more defined and they look so much better (not frizzed)!

Let me know how the steam goes...maybe I'll have to invest in a steamer myself....


----------



## slim_thick

*I want you to know that I'm not leaving the forum, I'm just not going to give out anymore advice about OCT/MT or answer pm's about it. However, you all will see my results..that's for sure because this stuff works wonderfully!!!*


Nice & Wavy, 

For what it's worth. I would like to personalty thank you for all of your advice. You have encouraged many people.  I understand and respect your decision.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> That sounds good (steam).  Just adding it to my DC is wonderful.  It actually causes my hair to stay more moisturized throughout the week with my products, than it did before I started using it.  I've also noticed that my curls are much more defined and they look so much better (not frizzed)!
> 
> Let me know how the steam goes...maybe I'll have to invest in a steamer myself....



I know!!!  I'm actually quite seriously considering skipping my midweek DC!!  I don't know though, Aggie might be all ovah me for that one!  My hair just feels so soft and moist still! 

I use the homemade steam treatment that SamJones came up with - double shower caps and hot towels.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

slim_thick said:


> *I want you to know that I'm not leaving the forum, I'm just not going to give out anymore advice about OCT/MT or answer pm's about it. However, you all will see my results..that's for sure because this stuff works wonderfully!!!*
> 
> 
> Nice & Wavy,
> 
> For what it's worth. I would like to personalty thank you for all of your advice. You have encouraged many people. I understand and respect your decision. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


 
Slim_thick....what you have said is worth it and I thank and appreciate you very much....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> I know!!!  I'm actually quite seriously considering skipping my midweek DC!!  I don't know though, Aggie might be all ovah me for that one!  My hair just feels so soft and moist still!
> 
> I use the homemade steam treatment that SamJones came up with - double shower caps and hot towels.


 

My hair has a different level of moisture now....so much better than before...so I know what you mean.  Don't you get Aggie upset now

Girl, SamJones is a genius...


----------



## Petite One

*Quietly tips into thread

Someone(I forget who, sorry) mentioned searching for the mega-tek in the gallon size for a decent price.  I don't know if this has already been stated but kvvet.com has mega-tek gallon for $124.99.  I got one and shipping was only $7.04.  I used the 054 coupon and my order came out to $126.99.  Just to share

Glad you're staying Nice & Wavy


----------



## JustKiya

Petite One said:


> *Quietly tips into thread
> 
> Someone(I forget who, sorry) mentioned searching for the mega-tek in the gallon size for a decent price.  I don't know if this has already been stated but kvvet.com has mega-tek gallon for $124.99.  I got one and shipping was only $7.04.  I used the 054 coupon and my order came out to $126.99.  Just to share
> 
> Glad you're staying Nice N Wavy



 

I'mma need all of ya'll women with ya'll wise words about bulk buying and cheap prices on gallons of MT to just STOP IT!! Ya hear me?!?!?! Temptation lurks around every corner, I swear! 

I feel like I need another 'Buy Nothing' challenge, or SOMETHING.


----------



## grnidmonster

Nice & Wavy,
I don't say much but, I am here all the time. You have been so helpful and kind. Thank you for sharing and caring.


----------



## Petite One

JustKiya said:


> I'mma need all of ya'll women with ya'll wise words about bulk buying and cheap prices on gallons of MT to just STOP IT!! Ya hear me?!?!?! Temptation lurks around every corner, I swear!
> 
> I feel like I need another 'Buy Nothing' challenge, or SOMETHING.


 



I have already put myself on pj lockdown.  This will be the last thing I buy in a looooong time.


----------



## ParvaniVida

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, I must report that after only 3 weeks post-relaxer, my roots are already puffy, especially in the crown. Now, mind you, I *don't* have fast-growing hair. Normally I don't start to feel NG until about the 6th or 7th week. I'm typically able to stretch my relaxers 4 months at a time. I may have to cut back, however, on the MT from everyday use. My hair is too fine to relax often. So I'll start using the MT every other day or every 2 days, instead. I'm getting compliments on my hair, left and right. That has never happened before. It looks different, healthier and shinier and not as dull or fragile. I gotta say that I'm very happy with the health of my hair. I haven't been able to make that pronouncement in many, many years...


 
I'm with you!!!  I am also on my third week, and my new growth is RIDICULOUS.  It's like I have a brillo pad next to my scalp!!!  But...at least isn't a soft and strong brillo pad!!   I have no idea what to do with my hair!  I also don't want to relax my hair more than once every 8-10 weeks, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to last that long!  I really want to continue to use MT everyday, so I'm thinking about getting kinky twists or some other protective style so that I don't have to wake up everyday and think about what I'm going to do with my hair!  I'm interested in knowing how it works out for you.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I finally got my MT today....Let's do this...


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, CurlyMoo. I appreciate you saying this.
> 
> *I want you to know that I'm not leaving the forum, I'm just not going to give out anymore advice about OCT/MT or answer pm's about it. However, you all will see my results..that's for sure because this stuff works wonderfully!!!*
> 
> I so understand the fears that people may have about ANY product, especially a protein enriched product like MT. It's proper to ask questions about it and try to get answers, but it can be tiring when people ask you for advice, you give them advice and even go above and beyond that advice, yet they still listen to others who actually don't even use the product, no experience with it whatsoever, then go along with the fears of that person and then start a thread about said fears. It's tiring and frustrating, to say the least. That's why I don't want to answer any more questions about it. There is so much info on it and so many people who are using the product and who have been using it for quite awhile, that will be more than willing to answer any questions members may have about said product, I just wanted to make people aware that I'm stopping my advice either via this thread or in pm land.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> N&W


 
Hmmm, I can certainly understand your  decision on this and I am also tempted to do the same thing for the reasons as yours. I think it's a good idea to do this so therefore I'll do the same as you. I fully support you in this.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I know!!!  I'm actually quite seriously considering skipping my midweek DC!!  I don't know though,* Aggie might be all ovah me for that one!  My hair just feels so soft and moist still*!
> 
> I use the homemade steam treatment that SamJones came up with - double shower caps and hot towels.


 
Normally I would,  but because your fizzle thingamajiggy is working so well, I will allow a pass for you.


----------



## JustKiya

Thanks Aggie!!


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Thanks Aggie!!


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## genesis132

november wind said:


> Congrats on the progress, genesis:sweet:



YEs, I can't wait for our reveal Sept 1st!!!!  It's really been a hassle free challenge for me since I decided to keep braids for awhile. I can tell it's stronger, growing and retaining at the same time....


----------



## JustKiya

oh, yeah! I've been meaning to mention this, but I keep forgetting. 

1) I used henna over the last weekend - I was starting to see a little breakage, and my hair finally got through to me, and so I henna'd. My hair feel FABULOUS, and I think it's been about 4 months since my last one, so that might be my MT + Henna schedule - 3 times a year. I actually forgot how much henna was keeping my hair from breaking - so apparently MT does help (I wouldn't have been able to go more than 2 months, previously), but it's not a total replacement for henna. 
Now, if I ever used it on my length, it MIGHT - but I'm a wuss, so, no, not so much.  

2) I'm getting the itchies, again. They just started showing up - yesterday, I think it was - and I've no clue why. I'm handling them with a good massage BEFORE I apply MT in the evening, and another one after I apply it to work the MT in. It's helping, but the tingles are still there. I seem to 'redevelop' the itchies any time I stop applying it for about a week or so - when I start back up on my daily routine, there come the itchies.


----------



## CurlyMoo

I just started applying MT and it's time to do my monthly Aphogee Protein Treatment. Should I continue to do them even with MT?


----------



## Aggie

CurlyMoo said:


> I just started applying MT and it's time to do my monthly Aphogee Protein Treatment. Should I continue to do them even with MT?


 
I do still use both and if you are using the mild aphogee treatment then once a month would be just fine.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I love being in this challenge...it has truly changed the way my hair feels and my hair has grown so much.  I'm grateful for a product that does what it says it will do and OCT/MT will be apart of my regi as long as they continue to make it.
> 
> However, I am going to refrain from making any suggestions or answer anymore pm's about the usage of these products.  There are numerous posts about these products and all one has to do is to search, or begin reading from the first page of this thread.  Because of all the 'drama' that pops up on the hair forum about it, I don't want to be a participant any longer in it, so I have made my decision. *ETA: I'm not leaving the thread or the forum, I will still be apart of the challenge, ya'll and still hoop and holla with your progress!!!* I will post pics still, because I want those who are beginning to use it to be encouraged...it works, very well when used as directed and I haven't had any harmful things happen to me while using it...Praise the Lord.  Well, I can say that about many shampoos and conditioners and other things that I have put in my hair over these last few years as well....Praise the Lord!
> 
> Blessings to all you ladies who have been in this challenge from the beginning...you are the best!  You are always helpful and willing to work out the kinks and knots that can come from challenges such as this one.
> 
> I appreciate you!
> 
> 
> N&W



Oh no!  I too understand.  Thanks for your continued support and encouragement.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I can certainly understand your decision on this and I am also tempted to do the same thing for the reasons as yours. I think it's a good idea to do this so therefore I'll do the same as you. I fully support you in this.


 
Thank you, my sister!  I appreciate you very much and fully support you as well!

Luv ya!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

_*I got my mega-tek today (woo-hoo)!! I couldnt wait to apply it! I took 2 oz of mega-tek, 1 oz of castor oil, and 1 oz of jojoba oil. I plan on leaving it in over night.*_

*I took some pics to track, but i need someone else to take it for me. it'll come out a lot better!*


----------



## 4mia

i think i will order some friday


----------



## babyleaf

I just bought mine!!!! It was less than $30 bucks!!!!!! I can't wait to get growing....I will be outside stalking every ups truck that passes down my street for the remainder of the week...thank you (two snaps!!!)

Can't wait to get my grow on...Hopefully I can get enough growth to comfortably cut off like 3 inches of my nasty ends..to start fresh and healthy!!!

Why am I so excited about hair lately?....You LHCF'ers have done this to me!!!!!


----------



## melodies815

Bump bump!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I haven't posted to this thread in awhile. I took a few weeks off of megasagging. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out how to megasage in my sew-in. I took it out last night, so it's back to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## morehair29

Hello. This is my first time posting here, been a lurker for a while now. I've been reading all these great things about Mega Tek and decided to go ahead and purchase it. I've noticed that several of the ladies mentioned that they mix their MT with other growth aids such as OCT or MN. Is this safe to mix? Reason why I ask is because I'd like to mix MT with Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Spray, which I also use. Here are the ingredients for the Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Spray: Key Natural Ingredients:

Panthenol,  Wheat Amino Acids, Glycerin, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Extract, Geranium  Maculatum Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Melissa Officinalis Leaf Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Quercus Alba Bark Extract, Hamamellis Virginiana (Witch Hazel) Extract, Rosa Canina Seed Extract and Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract. Paraben Free.
Any advice on if it would be okay to mix MT with HN? TIA


----------



## twnz&1mo

Hey Kiya and ladies.  That's all I wanted to say.  I'm at work not feeling well but I always check in to see what ya'll are talking about.  And Kiya when I eat my cheesesteak this weekend I'll drop a piece for the sistah down south.


----------



## JustKiya

morehair29 said:


> Hello. This is my first time posting here, been a lurker for a while now. I've been reading all these great things about Mega Tek and decided to go ahead and purchase it. I've noticed that several of the ladies mentioned that they mix their MT with other growth aids such as OCT or MN. Is this safe to mix? Reason why I ask is because I'd like to mix MT with Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Spray, which I also use. Here are the ingredients for the Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Spray: Key Natural Ingredients:
> 
> Panthenol,  Wheat Amino Acids, Glycerin, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Extract, Geranium  Maculatum Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Melissa Officinalis Leaf Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Quercus Alba Bark Extract, Hamamellis Virginiana (Witch Hazel) Extract, Rosa Canina Seed Extract and Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract. Paraben Free.
> Any advice on if it would be okay to mix MT with HN? TIA



The main concern is usually about the protein levels.... that doesn't LOOK like it's high in protein, so off hand, I'd say you should be cool. Keep a close eye on your hair though, and be sure to upUpUP your moisture levels.... 



twnz&1mo said:


> Hey Kiya and ladies.  That's all I wanted to say.  I'm at work not feeling well but I always check in to see what ya'll are talking about.  And Kiya when I eat my cheesesteak this weekend I'll drop a piece for the sistah down south.



Thas aiight, I _*see*_ how you do! We got some hoagies last night from the local place run by some SouthPhilly boys, so Nyah!


----------



## twnz&1mo

JustKiya said:


> The main concern is usually about the protein levels.... that doesn't LOOK like it's high in protein, so off hand, I'd say you should be cool. Keep a close eye on your hair though, and be sure to upUpUP your moisture levels....
> 
> 
> 
> Thas aiight, I _*see*_ how you do! We got some hoagies last night from the local place run by some SouthPhilly boys, so Nyah!


 
But you know it aint the same if you don't have that South Philly Sunoco oil processing plant smell.    But you know you my homie!!

But seriously about MT, I havent' noticed much growth, no more than usual, but it is alot thicker.  Or could this be because I'm transitioning and the texture that I'm experiencing is my natural texture.  I've been using it since "darn I forget the date, I have it written down at home".  I do have one more bottle that hasn't been opened yet, so I'll keep it up along with the vitamin supplements.


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> But you know it aint the same if you don't have that South Philly Sunoco oil processing plant smell.    But you know you my homie!!
> 
> But seriously about MT, I havent' noticed much growth, no more than usual, but it is alot thicker.  Or could this be because I'm transitioning and the texture that I'm experiencing is my natural texture.  I've been using it since "darn I forget the date, I have it written down at home".  I do have one more bottle that hasn't been opened yet, so I'll keep it up along with the vitamin supplements.



 Is that the secret sauce??!?!?! Girl, stop!!  

A lot of us noticed that the growth seems to come in cycles - it'll get thicker for a minute, and then all of a sudden it'll be longer. Then, it seems like the growth is going back to normal, but more thickness. I think it just might be how our hair cycles it's growth - because my hair is thicker, but it's not as thick as it seems like it SHOULD be based on the thick cycles I've gone though, if that makes ANY sense at all....


----------



## Beauti515

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie I want to try megatek but been reading so many mixtures also using it alone ....so confused  NEED help. Since I read the forum a couple nights ago I can't stop thinking about Mega tek. Every chance I get I'm on this sidekick lookin up ingredients  kiya put in the mixture. Kiya  PLEASE help! Im desperate. Also I want to join this forum its not allowing me to y is that? I have more ? But ill wait lol


----------



## JustKiya

You're able to post, so you are officially a member here now!  Welcome!! 

The stuff I added was to make the MT closer to OCT. You don't *have* to add anything to it.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Aggie said:


> I do still use both and if you are using the mild aphogee treatment then once a month would be just fine.


 
Actually, it's the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment that makes the hair hard like a helmet!  The strongest one. I was just wondering if I still need to do it.I have a milder protein conditoner UBH Weekly Protein Conditioner. that I still use once a week, I will keep doing that one.


----------



## ayoung

Got my second order of OCT today. The MT was 'eh' for me.
So, I'm gonna use up my MT with the OCT and see how that goes and from there on out---nada but OCT.

Also--i'm in twists--so I wont be a part of the SEPTEMBER reveal.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Beauti515

Does anyone know of a good dc or poo to use w/ mt? Also should I use a cond after I poo or is the mt considered the cond. Sorry ladies im still learning....also what is a cowash???


----------



## JustKiya

Definitely want to use a conditioner after you shampoo. And you want to DC at least twice a week. Co-washing is just washing your hair with conditioner instead of shampoo - it's gentler, and less stripping/drying. 
MT is a protein treatment, so not conditioning at all.


----------



## tallnomad

I'm in ladies!  Very excited.  I've been bugging Que with questions and I finally decided to just jump in.  My 4a/b hair natural hair is about armpit length when stretched.  I'm wearing cornrows with extensions.  Last night, I oiled my scalp with emu oil first, and then I added the MT to my parts.

This morning, I just when back over the parts with the MT.  Initially I wanted to wait until I got individual braids done to begin using the MT, but I couldn't wait.  I bought a wig yesterday and will wear that over my cornrows.

I also bought the Avocado Mist and the Cream Rinse.  I plan on washing my hair once a week and following up with a DC.

Super excited!


----------



## Platinum

I was *tricked, hoodwinked, and bamboozled today.* I was traveling down I-75 in Florida today and I had the bright idea to stop and check online for feed stores in the Ocala area. I found a phone number and called the store to see if they have Mega-Tek. The young lady there told me that they have it. And they have "truck parking so I can pull the big rig in". Great! I jump back on the interstate and head down to the store. I get there and I look all over the horse section and I don't see it. I asked the girl behind the counter and she says "I'll show you". She leads me to the pet supplies (dog and cat) and she shows me something called "Micro Tek". I said "Mega Tek" not Micro Tek. This chic had the nerve to say "It's the same thing".  

Do I look like I need "flea shampoo"? Aaaaauuuuuggggghhhhh!!! I felt like:buttkick:  for getting me all excited, driving out of route just for a false alarm. Shoot, they could have atleast had the Avocado Mist, the Cream Rinse or something! *Sigh*


----------



## JustKiya

Platinum - I'm sorry, hunny. That just ain't right! 

Welcome Tiffcurl!


----------



## naturalepiphany

I feel for you Platinum I would have been the same way.

Just a little update on the progress I've only been using MT for five days now I got my MT on Saturday and I had twists in at that time, but I couldn't wait to take them out to start applying. MT is . My recipe is 1 oz evoo, 1 teaspoon jojoba oil, 1 teaspoon tea tree oil, and 3 oz MT. I use tea tree oil everyday so i just couldn't see myself parting with it. I LOVE TEA TREE OIL

I hate to be a tease but I did take a beginning pic after taking down my twists on Tuesday, but because I'm in the HYH challenge until December I won't reveal any pics until then. I love you all. HHG!


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks JustKiya!!!

You give some great tips, girl.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## morehair29

JustKiya said:


> The main concern is usually about the protein levels.... that doesn't LOOK like it's high in protein, so off hand, I'd say you should be cool. Keep a close eye on your hair though, and be sure to upUpUP your moisture levels....
> 
> 
> 
> Thas aiight, I _*see*_ how you do! We got some hoagies last night from the local place run by some SouthPhilly boys, so Nyah!


 

Thanks JustKiya for responding to my question. I really appreciate it! I do have one more question..So does that mean I should only DC with moisturizing DC's only while using the MT? I tend to alternate weekly between protein and moisturizing DC's. Again, asking because I heard to alternate to keep balance in the hair. Again your comment or anyone else who'd like to comment would be much appreciate! TIA --again!


----------



## JustKiya

morehair29 said:


> Thanks JustKiya for responding to my question. I really appreciate it! I do have one more question..*So does that mean I should only DC with moisturizing DC's only while using the MT? *I tend to alternate weekly between protein and moisturizing DC's. Again, asking because I heard to alternate to keep balance in the hair. Again your comment or anyone else who'd like to comment would be much appreciate! TIA --again!



Yes, yes. Well, maybe.  I'd stick with the moisture only until your hair lets you know that it's time for some protein. Are you relaxed? If so, your hair will have slightly higher protein needs, but I'm a fan of leaning towards the over-moist end of the spectrum rather than the over-protein end.


----------



## Zeal

Is anyone using a sulfer mix with the MT?


----------



## Hot40

Just joined the board and this is a good thread for me.
Ovation cost is a little High is it $100 for the set???
Will Megatek to the same thing??? 
Do you all see fast growth with megatek???


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Hot40 said:


> Just joined the board and this is a good thread for me.
> Ovation cost is a little High is it $100 for the set???
> Will Megatek to the same thing???
> Do you all see fast growth with megatek???



You can order here: http://www.ovationhair.com/ or http://www.eqyss.com/mega_tek.asp


----------



## Hot40

WhipEffectz1 said:


> You can order here: http://www.ovationhair.com/ or http://www.eqyss.com/mega_tek.asp


 
I have seen a lot of good things about Ovation 
Will I get the same resoluts with Mega Tek?

What should I purchase Shampoo & Conditioner only?

New Girl Question Mega Tek is for animals?


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Hot40 said:


> I have seen a lot of good things about Ovation
> Will I get the same resoluts with Mega Tek?
> 
> What should I purchase Shampoo & Conditioner only?



I haven't purchased wither but I might purchase Mega-Tek first because its cheaper just to see the results and then try Cell Ovation later. I'm not really worried about growth just thicker healthier hair. However, a bunch of people have raved about both of them. I will try and find that long thread dedicated to those two particular products.


----------



## Hot40

Is Mega Tek a shampoo system? 
Or is is a scalp oil?


----------



## JustKiya

Hot40 said:


> Just joined the board and this is a good thread for me.
> Ovation cost is a little High is it $100 for the set???
> Will Megatek do the same thing???
> Do you all see fast growth with megatek???



A lot of ladies are using MT - if you go to the first couples of posts of this  thread, there is a roll-call listed, and which product they are using. 
Most people have seen very good growth.  



WhipEffectz1 said:


> You can order here: http://www.ovationhair.com/ or http://www.eqyss.com/mega_tek.asp



 And there are other places listed in the first couple of posts, here. 



Hot40 said:


> I have seen a lot of good things about Ovation
> Will I get the same resoluts with Mega Tek?
> 
> What should I purchase Shampoo & Conditioner only?
> 
> New Girl Question Mega Tek is for animals?



Mega-Tek is the original product, made for horses. Ovation was the new version of that product, made for humans. The actual Ovation product used for growth is the Cell Therapy. 



WhipEffectz1 said:


> I haven't purchased wither but I might purchase Mega-Tek first because its cheaper just to see the results and then try Cell Ovation later. I'm not really worried about growth just thicker healthier hair. However, a bunch of people have raved about both of them. *I will try and find that long thread dedicated to those two particular products.*



 Ya'll are actually in that thread - at least the second half of it. The first couple of posts has a link to the first portion of this thread. Also, if you do a search on the board for Mega-Tek or OCT, you'll find lots of threads listing how the ladies are using it, and what issues/rewards people have gotten. 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Hot40 said:


> Is Mega Tek a shampoo system?
> Or is is a scalp oil?



I think its a moisturizing conditioner I think. I will have to do some research but I know I will be ordering pretty soon. We can compare notes.


----------



## BostonMaria

Hot 40 I love the color of your hair!


Just passing by to say hi and good night. Just washed my hair but I'm too lazy to put on my MT, I'll do it tomorrow. Buenos Nachos!


----------



## JustKiya

*grins* I just finished megasagging my hair.  My scalp is tingling - it's niccceee.


----------



## flowinlocks

Zeal said:


> Is anyone using a sulfer mix with the MT?


 
Good question!!


----------



## Hot40

BostonMaria said:


> Hot 40 I love the color of your hair!
> 
> 
> Just passing by to say hi and good night. Just washed my hair but I'm too lazy to put on my MT, I'll do it tomorrow. Buenos Nachos!


 
Thanks I get it from my Daddy>


----------



## Hot40

JustKiya said:


> A lot of ladies are using MT - if you go to the first couples of posts of this thread, there is a roll-call listed, and which product they are using.
> Most people have seen very good growth.
> 
> 
> 
> And there are other places listed in the first couple of posts, here.
> 
> 
> 
> Mega-Tek is the original product, made for horses. Ovation was the new version of that product, made for humans. The actual Ovation product used for growth is the Cell Therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll are actually in that thread - at least the second half of it. The first couple of posts has a link to the first portion of this thread. Also, if you do a search on the board for Mega-Tek or OCT, you'll find lots of threads listing how the ladies are using it, and what issues/rewards people have gotten.
> 
> Welcome to the board!


 

Thanks for information this is great
Cell growth WOW


----------



## scarcity21

started using Wednesday 8/27/08...my mix is 3.5oz MT, and 2oz mixture of these oils; jojoba, vit E, emu, JBCO, acai, SAA and rose water!  JustKiya whaddaya think about my mixture? lol   here's to hoping and praying this works on my hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JustKiya

scarcity21 said:


> started using Wednesday 8/27/08...my mix is 3.5oz MT, and 2oz mixture of these oils; jojoba, vit E, emu, JBCO, acai, SAA and rose water!  JustKiya whaddaya think about my mixture? lol   here's to hoping and praying this works on my hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Oooh, that sounds yummy! I'd think you could add another 1/2 ounce of MT into it - that sounds really good!


----------



## Zeal

flowinlocks said:


> Good question!!


 

Yeah.  But no one answered.  So I will ask again.


_*Is anyone using a sulfer mix with the MT?*_


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Zeal said:


> Yeah.  But no one answered.  So I will ask again.
> 
> 
> _*Is anyone using a sulfer mix with the MT?*_



I'm not sure what sulfur mix is, but if no one answered, then they probably don't use it.

I just use mine straight up.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Zeal said:


> Yeah.  But no one answered.  So I will ask again.
> 
> 
> _*Is anyone using a sulfer mix with the MT?*_



Yes, me...well sorta.

I recently started using my Claudie's hair elixir 2x per week - in the mornings.   I used this Jan - Feb and had great results.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

What day are we going to show our updated pics?


----------



## JustKiya

Monday is the 1st! I REALLY need to find my camera cord.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Monday is the 1st! I REALLY need to find my camera cord.


 
Ok....Monday it is.  I've been having trouble lately with my computer at home, so I'm hoping that it doesn't give me any trouble on Monday.  If so, then Tuesday I will upload pics.

Thanks, JK


----------



## AngieB

A guy friend of mine just called me from his parents house down in the country country part of NC. I asked him to please stop at a Equine store and pick me up a bottle of Mega-Tek...lol...total silence...then he asked when I got a horse...lol...he says he'll do it though...I told him he better not tell nobody....


----------



## Hot40

AngieB said:


> A guy friend of mine just called me from his parents house down in the country country part of NC. I asked him to please stop at a Equine store and pick me up a bottle of Mega-Tek...lol...total silence...then he asked when I got a horse...lol...he says he'll do it though...I told him he better not tell nobody....


 

Too Funny


----------



## flowinlocks

AngieB said:


> A guy friend of mine just called me from his parents house down in the country country part of NC. I asked him to please stop at a Equine store and pick me up a bottle of Mega-Tek...lol...total silence...then he asked when I got a horse...lol...he says he'll do it though...I told him he better not tell nobody....


 

That's hilarious!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AngieB said:


> A guy friend of mine just called me from his parents house down in the country country part of NC. I asked him to please stop at a Equine store and pick me up a bottle of Mega-Tek...lol...*
> 
> 
> 
> total silence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *...then he asked when I got a horse...lol...he says he'll do it though...I told him he better not tell nobody....


 
...priceless!


----------



## blazingthru

I hope its okay but I dont' want to post my new growth until towards the end of september like around the 20th I am still in twist and have to take them out then,  I hope thats okay. Still can't wait to see everyone else pictures.


----------



## scarcity21

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, that sounds yummy! I'd think you could add another 1/2 ounce of MT into it - that sounds really good!


 

ok will do when I get home...Thanks for all your help JustKiya...U R the bestest!!!


----------



## scarcity21

AngieB said:


> A guy friend of mine just called me from his parents house down in the country country part of NC. I asked him to please stop at a Equine store and pick me up a bottle of Mega-Tek...lol...*total silence...then he asked when I got a horse*...lol...he says he'll do it though...I told him he better not tell nobody....


 

Mwahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## genesis132

Trudy said:


> I hope its okay but I dont' want to post my new growth until towards the end of september like around the 20th I am still in twist and have to take them out then,  I hope thats okay. Still can't wait to see everyone else pictures.



Trudy, I'm in twist extensions (see siggy pic)...I plan to take down a few of my braids for comparison pics...then back to protective stylin''


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, my sister! I appreciate you very much and fully support you as well!
> 
> *Luv ya![/*quote]
> 
> You're welcomed and I luvs you too.


----------



## Aggie

CurlyMoo said:


> Actually, it's the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment that makes the hair hard like a helmet! The strongest one. I was just wondering if I still need to do it.I have a milder protein conditoner UBH Weekly Protein Conditioner. that I still use once a week, I will keep doing that one.


 

Yes great decision. I think the 2 step treatment is a little too strong while using MT. UBH is awesome however.


----------



## Aggie

tiffcurl said:


> I'm in ladies! Very excited. I've been bugging Que with questions and I finally decided to just jump in. My 4a/b hair natural hair is about armpit length when stretched. I'm wearing cornrows with extensions. Last night, I oiled my scalp with emu oil first, and then I added the MT to my parts.
> 
> This morning, I just when back over the parts with the MT. Initially I wanted to wait until I got individual braids done to begin using the MT, but I couldn't wait. I bought a wig yesterday and will wear that over my cornrows.
> 
> I also bought the Avocado Mist and the Cream Rinse. I plan on washing my hair once a week and following up with a DC.
> 
> Super excited!


Welcome tiffcurl. Have fun with the challenge.


----------



## EbonyEyes

JustKiya said:


> Monday is the 1st! I REALLY need to find my camera cord.



September 1st is going to be a great day!  I will be taking my pics tomorrow because it will be wash day and I'm currently wearing my hair in weekly braids.  

Can't wait to see everyone's progress!


----------



## grnidmonster

I feel like September first is going to be xmas and I just started using MegaTek on Monday. I can't wait to see your hair, I know all of you have made excellent progress.


----------



## Zeal

It does not seem as if I have progressed any.


----------



## SelfStyled

Zeal said:


> It does not seem as if I have progressed any.


Girl, I bet you have- your avatar looks lush.  Remember, or as my 4 y.o. says, "renember" length ain't everything- cause your hair is looking mighty healthy!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Hey girls,

I took down my hair today and reinstalled.   My stylist was very complimentary on my hair - stating it was soft, strong and minimal shedding.  I already told her I was using MT.   As she was complimenting my hair she kept picking up the bottle to see the ingredients .

She also commented on how hair was easy to take down and come out.


----------



## Classic

I just finished my first month (and first bottle erplexed), and I havent really noticed any increased growth but then again I havent straightened my hair in a long while to check.  I bought 3 bottles and Ill try and stretch them til January - hopefully Ill be pleasantly surprised by then!
I cant wait to see everyones incredible growth.


----------



## cocoberry10

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I took down my hair today and reinstalled. My stylist was very complimentary on my hair - stating it was soft, strong and minimal shedding. I already told her I was using MT. As she was complimenting my hair she kept picking up the bottle to see the ingredients .
> 
> She also commented on how hair was easy to take down and come out.


 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes

LOVELY ONES!!!!!

I posted in the Progress Pics thread but I wanted you all to know that I took progress pictures today.  If you look in my signature, you can see my progress from June 8th through today!!!  Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya

Zeal said:


> It does not seem as if I have progressed any.



 Don't feel bad - I know that I have, but only in 'sections' of my head *gives the crown area the stank eye* and it doesn't show as much as I feel it.... erplexed *sigh* 

Being sometimy with using it ain't helping, neither.


----------



## twilight80

I won't post on the update thread since I just started in July, I will wait for the next go around. 

For thoes that brought tho Ovation, how long did it take before you got it? I might just be getting in patient but I ordered last week and haven't gotten anything. I thought with Fed Ex it would be here within a week. I tried to email about a tracking number but haven't gotten an answer yet and I deleted the email I got when I ordered it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

twilight80 said:


> I won't post on the update thread since I just started in July, I will wait for the next go around.
> 
> For thoes that brought tho Ovation, how long did it take before you got it? I might just be getting in patient but I ordered last week and haven't gotten anything. I thought with Fed Ex it would be here within a week. I tried to email about a tracking number but haven't gotten an answer yet and I deleted the email I got when I ordered it.


 
If you started using it in the first week of July, please update in the new thread..that would be fine.

It took about 9 days maybe to get mine...they can be somewhat slow.  But, if you are concerned call Ovation and ask them for the tracking number so that you can find out from FedEx whatsup.


----------



## trinidarkie1

No growth whatsoever  
I'm doing my applications 3x a week with washes and oils at each one. next weekend will make it a month, still waiting for my growth spurt!


----------



## january noir

trinidarkie1 said:


> No growth whatsoever
> I'm doing my applications 3x a week with washes and oils at each one. next weekend will make it a month, still waiting for my growth spurt!



It takes time Trini.   Hang in there for about another 2 months.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'd like to join the MT/OCT Challenge! I started using MT on August 25th. I've had good growth since cutting my hair to Nape length in March of this year by using braids and weave styles. I will continue wearing braids while doing this challenge. My regime will be to wash/deep condition once a week with olive oil shampoo and Motions Moisture Intense conditioner, I'm mixing my MT with coconut oil and Isoplus Braids, Locks, and Twists Scalp Moisturizer. I've order SAA to add to my mix as well. I'll be using my mix on my scalp 3-4 times a week. I'm going to try to avoid relaxers as much as possible. Hope I get results like I'm seeing here! My startng pic is the second one below.


----------



## Aggie

myangeleyez1072 said:


> I'd like to join the MT/OCT Challenge! I started using MT on August 25th. I've had good growth since cutting my hair to Nape length in March of this year by using braids and weave styles. I will continue wearing braids while doing this challenge. My regime will be to wash/deep condition once a week with olive oil shampoo and Motions Moisture Intense conditioner, I'm mixing my MT with coconut oil and Isoplus Braids, Locks, and Twists Scalp Moisturizer. I've order SAA to add to my mix as well. I'll be using my mix on my scalp 3-4 times a week. I'm going to try to avoid relaxers as much as possible. Hope I get results like I'm seeing here! My startng pic is the second one below.


 
Don't froget to get your garlic supplements and poo and conditioner if you notice shedding, okay? Also moisturize daily and deep condition your hair at least twice a week with a good deep moisturizing conditioner with little to no protein in it. Pantene R/N hair conditioning Mask is an excellent choice. You may also do a mild protein treatment maybe once a month again followed by deep conditioning. This helps to keep the hair fortified, reconstructed and strengthened.


----------



## Aggie

trinidarkie1 said:


> No growth whatsoever
> I'm doing my applications 3x a week with washes and oils at each one. next weekend will make it a month, still waiting for my growth spurt!


 


january noir said:


> It takes time Trini. Hang in there for about another 2 months.


 
ITA with JN trini, My hair didn't really take off until after 2 months because normally I am a slow grower but the MT kicked in at around exactly 9 weeks or so. It is a little thicker too.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Aggie said:


> Don't froget to get your garlic supplements and poo and conditioner if you notice shedding, okay? Also moisturize daily and deep condition your hair at least twice a week with a good deep moisturizing conditioner with little to no protein in it. Pantene R/N hair conditioning Mask is an excellent choice. You may also do a mild protein treatment maybe once a month again followed by deep conditioning. This helps to keep the hair fortified, reconstructed and strengthened.


 

Will do! I am using olive oil moisturizer daily and spraying with Ion leave-in Conditioner, and will definately try out your suggestions!  My nape area broke off during the Great Weave Experiment of 07/08 , so I am trying to get it to grow back in and catch up with the rest of my hair. My hair is always dry,so using extra moisture is a must.

I took these pics today:


----------



## genesis132

hEY, LADIES!! JUST POPPING IN THE THREAD TO SAY I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PICS WITH THE SEPT REVEAL.....I'm so glad I never doubted these products....they really work...the proof's in the pics
My growth rate per month has increased and I'm a OCT (and MT) user for life


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

genesis132 said:


> hEY, LADIES!! JUST POPPING IN THE THREAD TO SAY I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PICS WITH THE SEPT REVEAL.....I'm so glad I never doubted these products....they really work...the proof's in the pics
> My growth rate per month has increased and I'm a OCT (and MT) user for life


  Wow! Everytime I see a new growth pic, it just makes me excited about where my hair could go from here! One day I'll be showin' ya'll pics of my hair making it to BSL!!!


----------



## january noir

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Will do! I am using olive oil moisturizer daily and spraying with Ion leave-in Conditioner, and will definately try out your suggestions! My nape area broke off during the Great Weave Experiment of 07/08 , so I am trying to get it to grow back in and catch up with the rest of my hair. My hair is always dry,so using extra moisture is a must.
> 
> I took these pics today:


 
WOW!  It's growing good!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

january noir said:


> WOW! It's growing good!


 Thanks! From your lips to God's ears! I wanna be like you when I grow up,


----------



## january noir

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Thanks! From your lips to God's ears! I wanna be like you when I grow up,


 
You are a sweetie!  But by the way your hair is growing, I'm gonna want to be like you!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Hey,

I know I'm dreaming, but.....

Just checking if someone had Ovation Cell Therapy somewhere collecting dust.   I'm really looking forward to trying this with Megatek. Name your price.


----------



## january noir

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey,
> 
> I know I'm dreaming, but.....
> 
> Just checking if someone Ovation Cell Therapy somewhere collecting dust. I'm really looking forward to trying this with Megatek. Name your price.


 
   Maybe you could get lucky.   Someone was selling their Creme Rinse and I gobbled it up!


----------



## EbonyEyes

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Will do! I am using olive oil moisturizer daily and spraying with Ion leave-in Conditioner, and will definately try out your suggestions!  My nape area broke off during the Great Weave Experiment of 07/08 , so I am trying to get it to grow back in and catch up with the rest of my hair. My hair is always dry,so using extra moisture is a must.
> 
> I took these pics today:



Beautiful progress! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

EbonyEyes said:


> Beautiful progress! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks! Hoping to get to where you are soon! Your hair is lovely!


----------



## Aggie

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Will do! I am using olive oil moisturizer daily and spraying with Ion leave-in Conditioner, and will definately try out your suggestions! My nape area broke off during the Great Weave Experiment of 07/08 , so I am trying to get it to grow back in and catch up with the rest of my hair. My hair is always dry,so using extra moisture is a must.
> 
> I took these pics today:


 
This is a nice starting point My, and make sure to take a proper shot of the back of your hair combed out and down to keep track of your damaged nape area and it's growth as well. I would recommend massaging that area a little longer too to stimulate faster growth there. HTH.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hi all, 
   I've been using MT for about a week now and one thing I'm worried about is the application.   Since I CO wash daily I know it's getting washed out, which isn't a problem.   The problem is trying to apply it to my scalp only, massaging it in without getting it on the rest of my hair.  I'm letting it sit in over night on the scalp, I never apply it to the rest of my hair only about once during the week.   I have noticed that my hair has had better elasticity with the combination of the daily  CO washes and the MT, but I dont want to over do the protein because I am very protein sensitive.  Trying to part my hair while it is still wet and very curly is difficult without breaking my hair.   I appreciate the elasticity I've gotten though.  I've done all of the protein moisture tests on my hair and it has NEVER shrank back after stretching it out.  After a week of using MT it has!   This is a good thing, right?  If so, then thanks MT!  Any suggestions abovut the applicatioin, should I be worried?

Oh, and thanks to everyone who suggested to use Garlic to stop the shedding!!  I took 3000mg of garlic starting last week, my hair stopped shedding on the second day!!!  I was getting a little fur ball of hair, and now I only get about 10-20 strings, MUCH MUCH better than the hundreds that were just falling out!!!


----------



## Aggie

For those of you who have not been posting in the September reveal thread, I thought I'd copy and paste my post over there over here, so here it is:

Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.

My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.

Now on to business about my hair. As you know ladies, I cut my "V" off about 2 and half weeks ago. I mean it was an actual "V" down there. Now before you ladies start attacking me, I already said I won't be cutting it off for the December 1st reveal if it insist on growing back like that again. 

Now that I'm looking at my hair this way, I regret having cut it but I do absolutely *LOOOOOOOVE the thickness*. This is what I have been striving for for soooo long. And imagine what will happen when I get my WEN hair products for my 40th birthday in October. I am so excited about JN's progress with WEN, so yes, I want to order it in time for my birthday.

Okay you fined haired ladies out there, listen up. You have to try this product. It really is awesome. I have been alternating the OCT with the MT both massaging on my scalp nightly and using on the length of my hair after pooing as a mini treatment followed by a deep moisturizing conditioning treatment about 2 - 3 times a week. I think I will have to purchase the gallon sized jug afterall because of how I'm using it now. I noticed that it made my hair look a lot *healthier and shinier too*. Girl dem horses gat to be jelly of our hair right now. 

Anyways, sorry about the long post ladies so don't mind me....carry on. 

ETA: My hair actually has a little weight now. When I lift and raise it with my hands, it actually feels a little heavy. I haven't experienced this before. I love it. Thanks to all my MT/OCT sistas that supported me over in the Sept reveal thread.


----------



## Aggie

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been using MT for about a week now and one thing I'm worried about is the application. Since I CO wash daily I know it's getting washed out, which isn't a problem. The problem is trying to apply it to my scalp only, massaging it in without getting it on the rest of my hair. I'm letting it sit in over night on the scalp, I never apply it to the rest of my hair only about once during the week. I have noticed that my hair has had better elasticity with the combination of the daily CO washes and the MT, but I dont want to over do the protein because I am very protein sensitive. Trying to part my hair while it is still wet and very curly is difficult without breaking my hair. I appreciate the elasticity I've gotten though. I've done all of the protein moisture tests on my hair and it has NEVER shrank back after stretching it out. After a week of using MT it has! This is a good thing, right? If so, then thanks MT! Any suggestions abovut the applicatioin, should I be worried?
> 
> Oh, and thanks to everyone who suggested to use Garlic to stop the shedding!! I took 3000mg of garlic starting last week, my hair stopped shedding on the second day!!! I was getting a little fur ball of hair, and now I only get about 10-20 strings, MUCH MUCH better than the hundreds that were just falling out!!!


 

I don't wear my hair natural belle, so hopefully one of the natural ladies will chime in for you. Calling out JustKiya, Nice & Wavy, anyone?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Aggie said:


> For those of you who have not been posting in the September reveal thread, I thought I'd copy and paste my post over there over here, so here it is:
> 
> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> Now on to business about my hair...


 
Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MissNina

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey,
> 
> I know I'm dreaming, but.....
> 
> Just checking if someone had Ovation Cell Therapy somewhere collecting dust.   I'm really looking forward to trying this with Megatek. Name your price.



I want to try Ovation really bad as well. . .


----------



## JustKiya

belle_reveuse - 

I've really no help with the application - I use just a tiny bit on my fingertip, and my hair is usually in two strand twists, so it's pre-parted. erplexed I've never tried applying MT while my hair is wet, as I don't like to manipulate it loose, then. 

My hair is protein sensitive as well, but I don't worry too much about over-proteining it with MT, because I am so heavy handed with the moisture.  

Shrinking back after stretching is a very, very, very good thing!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing. 

The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).

BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress. 

JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


----------



## Crissi

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


 
Wow you have made some serious progressed you edges have thickened up alot! I can't wait to start MT!


----------



## grnidmonster

rhap
You are doing fantastic, I was so impressed I showed dh. He was impressed too! He told me to use what you use. I told him I was, just not as long.

Congrats, you look great!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Your hair looks FANTASTIC!  dang your hair makes me want to relax again! 

...but I don't think I will. 




Aggie said:


> For those of you who have not been posting in the September reveal thread, I thought I'd copy and paste my post over there over here, so here it is:
> 
> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> Now on to business about my hair. As you know ladies, I cut my "V" off about 2 and half weeks ago. I mean it was an actual "V" down there. Now before you ladies start attacking me, I already said I won't be cutting it off for the December 1st reveal if it insist on growing back like that again.
> 
> Now that I'm looking at my hair this way, I regret having cut it but I do absolutely *LOOOOOOOVE the thickness*. This is what I have been striving for for soooo long. And imagine what will happen when I get my WEN hair products for my 40th birthday in October. I am so excited about JN's progress with WEN, so yes, I want to order it in time for my birthday.
> 
> Okay you fined haired ladies out there, listen up. You have to try this product. It really is awesome. I have been alternating the OCT with the MT both massaging on my scalp nightly and using on the length of my hair after pooing as a mini treatment followed by a deep moisturizing conditioning treatment about 2 - 3 times a week. I think I will have to purchase the gallon sized jug afterall because of how I'm using it now. I noticed that it made my hair look a lot *healthier and shinier too*. Girl dem horses gat to be jelly of our hair right now.
> 
> Anyways, sorry about the long post ladies so don't mind me....carry on.
> 
> ETA: My hair actually has a little weight now. When I lift and raise it with my hands, it actually feels a little heavy. I haven't experienced this before. I love it. Thanks to all my MT/OCT sistas that supported me over in the Sept reveal thread.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

ALl the amazing progress you ladies are making is truly inspirational!  My hair must be getting some too b/c it seems like it takes *more* to moisturize now and I can put my hair in *two* *(tiny)* ponytails!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>



Your edges have filled in a lot! Good job!


----------



## oooop2

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


 
Your hair is filling in nicely.........


----------



## jamaicalovely

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>



Great progress.  Such an inspiration.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Great progress to all.  Unfortunately I can not post a Sept. pic cause I just got my MT a week ago and I haven't used it cause I am due for a perm this week.  But bet your bottom dollar I will be ready for the Dec. reveal......unless I get my braids in cause I am trying to stretch my relaxer as well.  

All of you guys are such an inspiration to me!


----------



## hothair

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been using MT for about a week now and o*ne thing I'm worried about is the application*...




Use an applicator bottle, like a colour applicator bottle works perfectly


----------



## january noir

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


 
Thanks again Rhapsdyblu.   You are still doing fabulously yourself.  
You know how the old song goes,...

Baby you can do it, you can do it baby
Baby take your time, take your time baby....  do it right!


----------



## SelfStyled

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


 
Keep on, keepin on, your edges are filling in so nicely.  We can do this together!


----------



## blazingthru

I am going to start over again,  I got so much shedding when I took my twist out that it isn't worth taking pictures, But my hair did get thicker. but it was just to much shedding I am still so shocked at how much hair has come out of my head. So I won't post until October Nov,


----------



## jamaicalovely

I can't believe after 2 months of using MT, I 'm finally feeling the itchies.

Quiet JustKiya


----------



## BostonMaria

I gave half of my MT to my sister yesterday. I told her how to use it and I'm really hoping it works for her.

I want to post a Sept 23rd picture and I probably won't straighten my hair till then. I hope its down to my waist! LOL Hey a girl can dream..

JamaicaLovely, my scalp finally stopped itchin with MT! I think I got used to it.


----------



## EMJazzy

Trudy said:


> I am going to start over again, I got so much shedding when I took my twist out that it isn't worth taking pictures, But my hair did get thicker. but it was just to much shedding I am still so shocked at how much hair has come out of my head. So I won't post until October Nov,


 
 Don't be discourage.


----------



## Aggie

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


Girl rhaps, your hair looks soooo good honey. I love your progress.


----------



## Aggie

mshottienelson said:


> Your hair looks FANTASTIC!  dang your hair makes me want to relax again!
> 
> ...but I don't think I will.


 
Thanks honey. No don't relax if you are happy with your natural hair. I like my hair relaxed and it seemed like since using MT, I have to relax sooner than my usual 12-14 weeks. This last time I made it to only 10 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## joib

Hi Aggie, your progress pics looks fantastic. I have a question. I bought Garlic pills from GNC and plan to start taking them today. Do you think I should also use the garlic shampoo and if so do they sell it at a BSS?


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I won't be posting either (I just started the other day); but I definitely will be posting in december! You ladies are such an inspiration and I hope to have increased growth AND thickness!*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I bought garlic pills too (kyolic pills from whole foods) and even though i just started using them on last saturday (august 24) i've noticed minimal shedding as opposed to how i shed before... so for me, i don't see a need for the garlic shampoo and conditioner.*


----------



## EbonyEyes

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


 
Look at the improvement!!! WOW!!!!  I'm impressed!

Congratulations on this great progress!


----------



## scarcity21

since i dont use poo that often, is there a garlic condish i can use? what do yall recommend?


----------



## november wind

Oops, wrong post.  Sorry.


----------



## Aggie

joib said:


> Hi Aggie, your progress pics looks fantastic. I have a question. I bought Garlic pills from GNC and plan to start taking them today. Do you think I should also use the garlic shampoo and if so do they sell it at a BSS?


 Thank you so m uch honey, I do take both the supplements and the garlic poo and I have no idea if the BSS carry them. I always order them online. I use the Nutrine Garlic Poo and conditioner, I think I ordered them from www.sickbay.biz. Do a google search to find th site, kay?


----------



## JustKiya

Ooohweee, you ladies have been chatting up a storm today!!! 

RhapsdyBlu hunny, your hair is looking LOVELY!!! It's amazing how slow growth seems to be on a day to day basis, but once you compare pics, it's impressive! 

I'm still kicking myself for not taking better progress pics - I haven't posted any, because none of the pics really show my progress - it's kinda frustrating, honestly.  *sigh* 



Trudy said:


> I am going to start over again,  I got so much shedding when I took my twist out that it isn't worth taking pictures, But my hair did get thicker. but it was just to much shedding I am still so shocked at how much hair has come out of my head. So I won't post until October Nov,



Okay, Trudy, now I want you to think about the shedding. 

1) How long did you have your twists in? 6 weeks? That's 42 days. 
2) Every day, you can shed between 50 to 100 hairs. On MT, people have noticed some increased shedding, so lets say you shed 125 hairs a day. 
3) Your hair was growing longer, all the while, so each shed hair is going to look longer than the shed hairs that you were used to before you put the twists in. 
42*125 = _*5,250*_ hairs. And the would be almost 'normal' shedding - and your hair _*still got thicker*_. Girl! 

At _least_ take the pictures. You don't have to show them to us, but take them, and compare them to before the twists - you might be surprised. Or, heck, you might be totally right - but at least _*take*_ the pics and see, okay? 



jamaicalovely said:


> I can't believe after 2 months of using MT, I 'm finally feeling the itchies.
> 
> Quiet JustKiya



 I'm off today, so this is actually the first time I've been on - and ChaCha has been eating my brain over the weekend.  I'm keeping an eye on ya'll!


----------



## mrs.shakira

I just ordered two bottles can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>


 
great progress darling


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Thank you, Ladies, thank you. I am suppose to be preparing for 3 different classes on 3 different subjects but I am here on this board. I tell ya.

Trudy, JK is right. Take pics if just for yourself. Samantha Jones told me to take pics when I first joined this board & she told me that if I never post them, that was fine. It was for me. I relunctantly took them, cried for 2 days after I looked them over, but now when I look back on them, I am truly shocked. In a year, ya'll probably kick me off the board cause I won't be able to stand myself. 

You guys keep me going, keep me hoping, keep me working. Thanks for all the notes of congratulations. I have amazingly healthy hair due to what you all have taught me.

I can't wait to see others' progress. Those who have posted so far have just been inspirational.

Congratulations, you healthy haired, thick, long hair growing women.


----------



## jojo70

My hair is growing really slow.  Maybe it's because I'm going natural and it's shedding as it grows(?).  I just started using Alter Ego's cren drops and I've been using OCT since late July.  Has anyone been using the entire Ovation line, the shampoo, cell therapy, and conditioner?  Do you guys think I should switch to Megatek or just chill and be patient?


----------



## JustKiya

jojo70 said:


> My hair is growing really slow. * Maybe it's because I'm going natural and it's shedding as it grows*(?).  I just started using Alter Ego's cren drops and I've been using OCT since late July.  Has anyone been using the entire Ovation line, the shampoo, cell therapy, and conditioner?  Do you guys think I should switch to Megatek or just chill and be patient?



You are transitioning? erplexed Your hair might be breaking at the demarcation line, esp. if you haven't upped your moisture levels since you started.  I'd be patient, and be sure to keep your hair *moist*.


----------



## ajacks

I just ordered my MT today, my final purchase before the buy nothing in September challenge begins     I got two 16 oz bottles of the MT (including shipping and tax) for less than one 12 oz bottle of OCT. I had great results with the OCT, but if I get the same results with MT then I will never buy OCT again.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Hey Ladies,

I found some moisturizing conditioner today and it contains soy and wheat proteins. Do you think these proteins are too harsh to use with MT?

Thanks.

ETA: I am 7 weeks post and its soooo hard to part my hair when I apply my MT at night. I'm trying to stretch to 9 weeks but this MT is crazyyy!!


----------



## AlkalineSteam

I didn't officially join the challenge because I know how inconsistent I am with things. This build-up is not helping! I had been washing once a week, but there's no way I can do this without washing twice a week. And since I use direct heat (yep, I admit it) that's not a good look. 

JustKiya mentioned that she only uses a tablespoon on her whole head. Incredible! 

I added a few drops of coconut oil to about 2 oz of MT on Saturday. Since then, I've used about a quarter of that mixture, applying daily. I guess I'm using too much. I've also read that some people mix 50/50 with a diluting agent (oil, water, conditioner). Is that still effective? I guess I've been of the opinion that the more MT I use, the better my results will be.


----------



## JustKiya

eroberson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I found some moisturizing conditioner today and it contains soy and wheat proteins. Do you think these proteins are too harsh to use with MT?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I am 7 weeks post and its soooo hard to part my hair when I apply my MT at night. I'm trying to stretch to 9 weeks but this MT is crazyyy!!



How much of them? Soy & Wheat can both be moisturizing proteins, in that they help the hair hold onto more moisture. I'd try it, and see what your hair thinks of it. 



AlkalineSteam said:


> I didn't officially join the challenge because I know how inconsistent I am with things. This build-up is not helping! I had been washing once a week, but there's no way I can do this without washing twice a week. And since I use direct heat (yep, I admit it) that's not a good look.
> 
> JustKiya mentioned that she only uses a tablespoon on her whole head. Incredible!
> 
> I added a few drops of coconut oil to about 2 oz of MT on Saturday. Since then, I've used about a quarter of that mixture, applying daily. I guess I'm using too much. I've also read that some people mix 50/50 with a diluting agent (oil, water, conditioner). Is that still effective? I guess I've been of the opinion that the more MT I use, the better my results will be.



 Maybe I'm not using enough!  I don't know - I don't like build-up (or daily washing) so I try to use the least possible.....
I do want, though, to up my percentage of MT in my next mix.


----------



## genesis132

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, I took my pix tonight. Although I am frustrated that my edges are not lush & full & my hair when stretched is not down to my ankles, I think I am progressing.
> 
> The first and last pictures were taken end of June, 3rd pic in July & the 2nd and 4th were taken a few minutes ago (8/31/08 around 8 PM PDT).
> 
> BTW, JN & genesis132, Aggie you hair looks lovely. Great progress.
> 
> JustKiya, I am trying to catch you, girl. <I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...>



WoW, Rhapsdyblu..I definitely see great improvements!!! Thanks for your compliment. I think consistency is the key to success with these products. Sometime I feel like my bangs are not growing like the rest of my hair...but I plan to pay special attention to that area and continue being consistent w/ applications...one day they'll catch...I speak it; and believe it 

.....sorry so long


----------



## blazingthru

JustKiya said:


> Okay, Trudy, now I want you to think about the shedding.
> 
> 1) How long did you have your twists in? 6 weeks? That's 42 days.
> 2) Every day, you can shed between 50 to 100 hairs. On MT, people have noticed some increased shedding, so lets say you shed 125 hairs a day.
> 3) Your hair was growing longer, all the while, so each shed hair is going to look longer than the shed hairs that you were used to before you put the twists in.
> 42*125 = _*5,250*_ hairs. And the would be almost 'normal' shedding - and your hair _*still got thicker*_. Girl!
> 
> At _least_ take the pictures. You don't have to show them to us, but take them, and compare them to before the twists - you might be surprised. Or, heck, you might be totally right - but at least _*take*_ the pics and see, okay?
> 
> hey JustKiya, I took the picture and deleted it I will retake it tonight,  I had to get a touch up while I had the twist in and they cut my hair i was really hoping that they didnt' but they did and it shows. I will post the picture its terrible. Second Its about 2-3 inches of hair that is gone. Gone. third the shedding was off the wall, Like nothing I ever seen before.  I use to wear braids all the time, so I expected some shedding because I'd keep them in three to four months but this time I only had the twist in for one month. this mess was terrible really terrible. I had globs of hair everywhere.  Globs-- it was all over the shower on the floor on my body and when I grabbed my hair I had a lot of hair in it. Long strands too.  It was very upsettting my daughter kept asking me if i was going to cry.  I told her after hearing it four times to shut up and get out the bathroom I wasn't going to cry but i was very discouraged by the amount of hair I now have.  It was very close to my mole and even went over it now its no where near it. I can tell my hair got thicker because I am so aware of it now more then I was before I can feel the weight on my back and shoulders so I know it got heavier. Still I have to do things a different way to get back on track and regain my lost inches. Hopefully by april I will finally make Armpt length it will be three years then.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i had my first MT dream last night!! 

my hair was at my butt, lol. i don't wish for hair that long, but it was beautiful


----------



## long2short2_?

well im  cause by the end of the next week im going to need a new bottle of Mega Tek and i am so broke.  I hope i get randomly chosed by EbonyEyes for that free bottle 

as soon as i get up on some cash, i am definitly purchasing the gallon size.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Still no growth. I'm becoming less and less regular with the applications though, so i have to absorb some of the blame for non-activity.


----------



## JustKiya

Trudy - they CUT your hair for a touch-up?  I'm so sorry to hear that  I was hoping it was just a case of shrinkage! 

And I have the itchies out. of. this. WORLD. Aahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## january noir

trinidarkie1 said:


> Still no growth. I'm becoming less and less regular with the applications though, so i have to absorb some of the blame for non-activity.


 
Trini, you have to use the product for at best 3 months.  Just use and focus on something else.
*A watched pot never boils.*


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Trudy - they CUT your hair for a touch-up?  I'm so sorry to hear that  I was hoping it was just a case of shrinkage!
> 
> And I have the itchies out. of. this. WORLD. Aahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

*Trudy*,  I had to have my hair cut too.   Don't mourn it.   Just move forward.   It was hair that had to go...

Uuuhhhh.... JustKiya. ! 
It's September.   Are you not going to post any progress?   I started not to, but I am so glad I did


----------



## Platinum

I didn't think my hair had improved much but I did a corrective relaxer last night and I noticed that it has gotten thicker.  I think I'll be able to make SL by Dec.08 or Jan.09.


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> I didn't think my hair had improved much but I did a corrective relaxer last night and I noticed that it has gotten thicker.  I think I'll be able to make SL by Dec.08 or Jan.09.


 
Congrats Plat, when are we gonna see pics?


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> *Trudy*, I had to have my hair cut too. Don't mourn it. Just move forward. It was hair that had to go...
> 
> Uuuhhhh.... JustKiya. !
> It's September. Are you not going to post any progress? I started not to, but I am so glad I did


 
JN,  did you color your hair? It looks sooooo dark and lush in that second pic, kinda like my updated pic. Even my grays have toned down. My 10 year old niece says they are looking gold now ( I think they actually look brown though, not gold). I was happy to hear this in any case. I noticed that they don't pop like they used to, YAY!!!


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> Congrats Plat, when are we gonna see pics?


 
Soon, I hope. I need to get another digicam.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> Uuuhhhh.... JustKiya. !
> It's September.   Are you not going to post any progress?   I started not to, but I am so glad I did



 

I don't knooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww. I've taken pictures, and I look at them, and go 'eh'. Based on the pictures, you really (I really) wouldn't think that my hair has grown much, at all, but I can tell that it has. It feels kinda - meh. I don't know. I'm really happy with my hair and the progress, but I don't feel like the pictures show JACK. *sigh*  at hair. 

MT seriously has me almost, kinda sorta, maybe damnnear, wanting to press my hair. *sigh* *siiiiiiiggggggggghhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> Soon, I hope. I need to get another digicam.


 
Okay sweetie.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I don't knooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww. I've taken pictures, and I look at them, and go 'eh'. Based on the pictures, you really (I really) wouldn't think that my hair has grown much, at all, but I can tell that it has. It feels kinda - meh. I don't know. I'm really happy with my hair and the progress, but I don't feel like the pictures show JACK. *sigh*  at hair.
> 
> MT seriously has me almost, kinda sorta, maybe damnnear, wanting to press my hair. *sigh* *siiiiiiiggggggggghhhhhhhhh*


 
Why don't you press it for the last and final reveal for this year JK? I think it's fitting to end the year with a bang, wouldn't you say? Let  us see whatever progress you have now in any case. We know how much shrinkage really doesn't show your real progress. It's okay honey, show us anyway.

ETA: I mean look at me, I got thickness more so than length, and to be quite frank, it's what I really wanted anyway. The length I know will come but the thickness is very hard to get for me. So overall, I am deliriously happy


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Why don't you press it for the last and final reveal for this year JK? I think it's fitting to end the year with a bang, wouldn't you say? Let us see whatever progress you have now in any case. We know how much shrinkage really doesn't show your real progress. It's okay honey, show us anyway.
> 
> ETA: I mean look at me, I got thickness more so than length, and to be quite frank, it's what I really wanted anyway. The length I know will come but the thickness is very hard to get for me. So overall, I am deliriously happy


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> JN, did you color your hair? It looks sooooo dark and lush in that second pic, kinda like my updated pic. Even my grays have toned down. My 10 year old niece says they are looking gold now ( I think they actually look brown though, not gold). I was happy to hear this in any case. I noticed that they don't pop like they used to, YAY!!!


 
Yes I did!  I am a indigo girl!   A week ago I gave myself a treatment.
I've been using henna and indigo and cassia since 2/2007.   I think I am going to start using cassia in place of henna with my indigo.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Yes I did! I am a indigo girl!  A week ago I gave myself a treatment.
> I've been using henna and indigo and cassia since 2/2007. *I think I am going to start using cassia in place of henna with my indigo.[/*quote]
> 
> I was thinking about doing the same thing when I finish off my henna stash. I am actually looking forward to it too. I won't know if I like if I don't try it.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> Why don't you press it for the last and final reveal for this year JK? I think it's fitting to end the year with a bang, wouldn't you say? Let  us see whatever progress you have now in any case. We know how much shrinkage really doesn't show your real progress. It's okay honey, show us anyway.
> 
> ETA: I mean look at me, I got thickness more so than length, and to be quite frank, it's what I really wanted anyway. The length I know will come but the thickness is very hard to get for me. So overall, I am deliriously happy



 Okay, I will. I pulled a Trudy () and already deleted them, but I'll take new ones this weekend. 

I REALLY (also) need to just ask DH to become my photographer.... *lol* I can't really take pictures of my own hair anymore.....


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I will. I pulled a Trudy () and already deleted them, but I'll take new ones this weekend.
> 
> I REALLY (also) need to just ask DH to become my photographer.... *lol* I can't really take pictures of my own hair anymore.....


 
Good for you!   

Btw... where is Kels?   Dontspeakdefeat?
Shimmie?


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I will. I pulled a Trudy () and already deleted them, but I'll take new ones this weekend.
> 
> I REALLY (also) need to just ask DH to become my photographer.... *lol* I can't really take pictures of my own hair anymore.....


 
Okay, now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## jamaicalovely

I saw a post from Kels somewhere.   DSD, I dunno?  Probably getting ready to make the progress shirts.  Ooh, need to order mine.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Do you guys think that using Mega Tek with OCT simultaniously creates better growth? If not,  between the two which is better? I'd appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## MissNina

You know I am on here too much. The top gift on my bday list this month is freakin OVATION! I wanna try it so bad yall. . .lol


----------



## january noir

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Do you guys think that using Mega Tek with OCT simultaniously creates better growth? If not, between the two which is better? I'd appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. Thanks!


 
Nice & Wavy alternates between the two and she says it works better.


----------



## blazingthru

january noir said:


> *Trudy*, I had to have my hair cut too. Don't mourn it. Just move forward. It was hair that had to go...
> 
> Uuuhhhh.... JustKiya. !
> It's September. Are you not going to post any progress? I started not to, but I am so glad I did


 No its not what you think they grabbed the twist I had in and just cut it off without thinking or asking me about it. I had no ideal they were going to do that I freaked they swore they didn't but I will post my picture when I get home tonight its very uneven and very short. erplexed


----------



## JustKiya

Trudy said:


> No its not what you think they grabbed the twist I had in and just cut it off without thinking or asking me about it. I had no ideal they were going to do that I freaked they swore they didn't but I will post my picture when I get home tonight its very uneven and very short. erplexed



Oh, NO!!!!!!! They - OH NO! They just assumed your hair was short, huh? Oh, I'm so sorry hunny, they hacked you up!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

Trudy said:


> No its not what you think they grabbed the twist I had in and just cut it off without thinking or asking me about it. I had no ideal they were going to do that I freaked they swore they didn't but I will post my picture when I get home tonight its very uneven and very short. erplexed


 
Check your PM.


----------



## joemerald

My growth has doubled!!!  I used to get about 1/4 inch if that much per month.  I relaxed my hair on the 26th July and I decided to measure today so I pulled one from the root and I measured the growth and it is over 1/2 inch.  The growth is easy to see since I also dye my hair black so the new growth is grey.  Megatek works!!!!  I get minimal shedding I think no more than normal.  I will always use this.  At this rate, I will be brastrap definitely by xmas with a cut and even up.


----------



## babyleaf

OKay, I just received my mt in the mail yesterday....I couldn't wait to try it, I ran to the bathroom!!!! 
1. I was totally blown away by the smell, it was nice. I was expecting it to be more...."horseish...lol"
2. I sectioned my hair and applied it on scalp only...didn't feel any "tingle."
3. I sat in the mirror for a 1/2 hour as if magic was gonna happen and I didn't want to miss the action.

So, now that I have taken it down a few thousand notchs....Can I do this ever night? Is that 2 much in you guys opinions....I really want my hair to grow fuller so I need the top to get with some length!!! Immediately!!!:hippie3:


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, I don't have pics of my hair, but I do, finally, have good pics of how much MT I use at a time.  I pulled out a tablespoon first, and I looked at it, and I was like - there is NO WAY I use that much on my head. Then I pulled out the 1/2 tablespoon, and I was like - maybe. MAYBE. 

I was so wrong. 

Anyhow. 







Is what I started with. And I used, what was to me, A LOT. My head was throbbing a little, and I felt the MTingles too, afterwards. I know I went over a couple of parts twice (my hair is in two strand twists, so it's 'pre-parted'), and I did my hairline twice, plus my nails and my eyebrows......... and this is how much I had left. 






I didn't even use half of it. I would guess that a 1/2 tablespoon (1.5 teaspoons) would last me for about 4 days, or so - so, I guess I use 1/3 teaspoon at a time. 

That's why I don't have buildup, and I don't worry, so much, about getting it onto my hair - I am truly using just a TINY bit at a time.  It's also why my bottles last sooooooo long.  I really cant imagine using the whole 1/2 tbsp on my hair - I wouldn't be able to rub it all in!!! 

Having seen that though, I'm definitely upping the percentage of MT in my mix - I think I'm going to change it around a little, but I don't know. I tink I need a bigger tub.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

wow JustKiya, i wish i could use such a small amount, i'm heavy handed


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Trudy said:


> No its not what you think they grabbed the twist I had in and just cut it off without thinking or asking me about it. I had no ideal they were going to do that I freaked they swore they didn't but I will post my picture when I get home tonight its very uneven and very short. erplexed


 

 was it your own twists or extensions?  What in the world???


----------



## january noir

Trudy said:


> No its not what you think they grabbed the twist I had in and just cut it off without thinking or asking me about it. I had no ideal they were going to do that I freaked they swore they didn't but I will post my picture when I get home tonight its very uneven and very short. erplexed


 
WOW!  I'm sorry to hear that.     You didn't pay them did you?
Have you used this salon before?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Thanks Girl!

My hair seems to be doing okay with it. Plus i've been mixing it with my Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner  2- 3x's a week for a hour or so. So hopefully I wont shed that much. The alter ego is great for shedding. I love it!



JustKiya said:


> How much of them? Soy & Wheat can both be moisturizing proteins, in that they help the hair hold onto more moisture. I'd try it, and see what your hair thinks of it.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I know what you mean. I broke down and got my hair blow dried at the domnicans so i can post some progress pics since im still trying to stretch, I am now a beleiver in MT. I dont feel the pics will show much growth but i notice it and the thickness of my hair is amazing as well. This is the only growth aid that has worked for me thus far. Thanks to the lovely lady who introduced the product to the board. If i can get my coworker to stop typing and take a bathroom break so I can take pics I will def post an update tonight on the thread NW created.
!
Thanks Ladies and Happy Hair Growing!



JustKiya said:


> I don't knooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww. I've taken pictures, and I look at them, and go 'eh'. Based on the pictures, you really (I really) wouldn't think that my hair has grown much, at all, but I can tell that it has. It feels kinda - meh. I don't know. I'm really happy with my hair and the progress, but I don't feel like the pictures show JACK. *sigh*  at hair.
> 
> MT seriously has me almost, kinda sorta, maybe damnnear, wanting to press my hair. *sigh* *siiiiiiiggggggggghhhhhhhhh*


----------



## JustKiya

JustKiya said:


> I don't knooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww. I've taken pictures, and I look at them, and go 'eh'. Based on the pictures, you really (I really) wouldn't think that my hair has grown much, at all, but I can tell that it has. It feels kinda - meh. I don't know. I'm really happy with my hair and the progress, but I don't feel like the pictures show JACK. *sigh*  at hair.
> 
> MT seriously has me almost, kinda sorta, maybe damnnear, wanting to press my hair. *sigh* *siiiiiiiggggggggghhhhhhhhh*




Okay. Here we go. *sigh* 

This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )  






This one was taken 8/31 






*displeased glare* 

My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much. 

Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there. 

Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown. 
I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh. 

And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh* 

 So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


----------



## Aggie

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Do you guys think that using Mega Tek with OCT simultaniously creates better growth? If not, between the two which is better? I'd appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. Thanks!


 


january noir said:


> Nice & Wavy alternates between the two and she says it works better.


 
I just started alternating them as well. I feel that MT works best when I treat my hair with it and OCT works best massaged on my scalp now.


----------



## Aggie

Trudy said:


> No its not what you think they grabbed the twist I had in and just cut it off without thinking or asking me about it. I had no ideal they were going to do that I freaked they swore they didn't but I will post my picture when I get home tonight its very uneven and very short. erplexed


 
What on earth is wrong with these stylists today. They just do what they want with no consequence it seems. I thank God I have a great styist who is not scissor happy. I am so sorry this happened to you honey.


----------



## Aggie

joemerald said:


> My growth has doubled!!! I used to get about 1/4 inch if that much per month. I relaxed my hair on the 26th July and I decided to measure today so I pulled one from the root and I measured the growth and it is over 1/2 inch. The growth is easy to see since I also dye my hair black so the new growth is grey. Megatek works!!!! I get minimal shedding I think no more than normal. I will always use this. At this rate, I will be brastrap definitely by xmas with a cut and even up.


 
I know you must be super happy joemerald. Congrats honey.


----------



## Aggie

babyleaf said:


> OKay, I just received my mt in the mail yesterday....I couldn't wait to try it, I ran to the bathroom!!!!
> 1. I was totally blown away by the smell, it was nice. I was expecting it to be more...."horseish...lol"
> 2. I sectioned my hair and applied it on scalp only...didn't feel any "tingle."
> 3. I sat in the mirror for a 1/2 hour as if magic was gonna happen and I didn't want to miss the action.
> 
> So, now that I have taken it down a few thousand notchs....Can I do this ever night? Is that 2 much in you guys opinions....I really want my hair to grow fuller so I need the top to get with some length!!! Immediately!!!:hippie3:


 
Hi babyleaf, the tingles mostly comes after massaging your entire scalp for a few minutes, about 10 minutes or so. Yes you can do this every night as long as you wash deep condition with a moisturizing deep conditioner about twice a week. MT  has a very strong protein so you'd want to increase your moisture levels.


----------



## bluediamond0829

I've been MIA from the hair threads.  But i do want to join this challenge.   I'm using a combo of OCT and MT.  For the OCT until i run out.  I still have alot of MT that I ordered and its a good size bottle compared to my OCT bottle.  I knew I wanted to join after seeing some updates of you ladies growth.

I need to find some regimens on using my OCT/MT.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


 
Are you kidding me JK? Not only did you get *double* *the thickness*, but your hair seems *shinier* to me as well. Sweetie I am excited about your progress thus far. If you want it to grow a little more and faster, perhaps just use a little more MT during your application and treat with it a couple of times per week like I just started doing about 2 weeks ago. I love your progress so far honey. I believe it is longer too but we can't tell how much because of the shrinkage.


----------



## Aggie

bluediamond0829 said:


> I've been MIA from the hair threads. But i do want to join this challenge. I'm using a combo of OCT and MT. For the OCT until i run out. I still have alot of MT that I ordered and its a good size bottle compared to my OCT bottle. I knew I wanted to join after seeing some updates of you ladies growth.
> 
> I need to find some regimens on using my OCT/MT.


 
Woo hoo!! Welcome to the challenge bluediamond. Make sure to send a pm to dontspeakdefeat to add you in, okay? Some regimens are on the first page of this thread, so feel free to check them out as well. Have fun honey.


----------



## JustKiya

bluediamond0829 said:


> I've been MIA from the hair threads.  But i do want to join this challenge.   I'm using a combo of OCT and MT.  For the OCT until i run out.  I still have alot of MT that I ordered and its a good size bottle compared to my OCT bottle.  I knew I wanted to join after seeing some updates of you ladies growth.
> 
> I need to find some regimens on using my OCT/MT.



Welcome, welcome!! There is a thread around here too, with a listing of regimens in it so that you don't have to run a thread search - I'll see if I can bump it for you. 



Aggie said:


> Are you kidding me JK? Not only did you get *double* *the thickness*, but your hair seems *shinier* to me as well. Sweetie I am excited about your progress thus far. If you want it to grow a little more and faster, perhaps just use a little more MT during your application and treat with it a couple of times per week like I just started doing about 2 weeks ago. I love your progress so far honey. I believe it is longer too but we can't tell how much because of the shrinkage.



 Thank you Aggie!!! We can be our own worse critics, you know, and now that you metion it, I definitely see the increased shine too - you are absolutely right. 
 I know I haven't been as consistent as I should be (on for a week, off for a week, on for three weeks, off for two ), and I will be tweaking my next mix to have a larger percentage of MT in it. I'm not going to stop using, at all, because my hair is SO happy with it - I just want it to grow like 4 inches in a month!


----------



## SelfStyled

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


 

Okay Lady, progress doesn't always mean longer- and the thing is I have heard you complain about your shrinkage.  I am SURE that it grew!

 It is all relative girl- I see your progress in the fact that your hair seems like it has twice the volume of the first picture.  

I love your hair!

ETA:  I use about the same amount as you too.  My bottles  of OCT and MT have lasted forever.


----------



## JustKiya

SelfStyled said:


> *Okay Lady, progress doesn't always mean longer-* and the thing is I have heard you complain about your shrinkage.  I am SURE that it grew!
> 
> It is all relative girl- I see your progress in the fact that your hair seems like it has twice the volume of the first picture.
> 
> I love your hair!
> 
> ETA:  I use about the same amount as you too.  My bottles  of OCT and MT have lasted forever.



*chants that quietly to self* 

You are so right! I have progress in that my hair isn't breaking the way it was. I have progress in that my hair is smoother and stronger and moister than it was before. Health before length, health before length, health before length. 

*pout* 

I'm just being bratly, is all. Thanks so much for the :realitycheck: ya'll....


----------



## SelfStyled

bluediamond0829 said:


> I've been MIA from the hair threads. But i do want to join this challenge. I'm using a combo of OCT and MT. For the OCT until i run out. I still have alot of MT that I ordered and its a good size bottle compared to my OCT bottle. I knew I wanted to join after seeing some updates of you ladies growth.
> 
> I need to find some regimens on using my OCT/MT.


 
Welcome to the challenge.



joemerald said:


> My growth has doubled!!! I used to get about 1/4 inch if that much per month. I relaxed my hair on the 26th July and I decided to measure today so I pulled one from the root and I measured the growth and it is over 1/2 inch. The growth is easy to see since I also dye my hair black so the new growth is grey. Megatek works!!!! I get minimal shedding I think no more than normal. I will always use this. At this rate, I will be brastrap definitely by xmas with a cut and even up.


Congrats on the double in growth!  I am da' original slow grower so I can totally relate.  Hooray!



babyleaf said:


> OKay, I just received my mt in the mail yesterday....I couldn't wait to try it, I ran to the bathroom!!!!
> 1. I was totally blown away by the smell, it was nice. I was expecting it to be more...."horseish...lol"
> 2. I sectioned my hair and applied it on scalp only...didn't feel any "tingle."
> 3. I sat in the mirror for a 1/2 hour as if magic was gonna happen and I didn't want to miss the action.
> 
> So, now that I have taken it down a few thousand notchs....Can I do this ever night? Is that 2 much in you guys opinions....I really want my hair to grow fuller so I need the top to get with some length!!! Immediately!!!:hippie3:


 Welcome Babyleaf!


----------



## SelfStyled

JustKiya said:


> **chants that quietly to self**
> 
> You are so right! I have progress in that my hair isn't breaking the way it was. I have progress in that my hair is smoother and stronger and moister than it was before. Health before length, health before length, health before length.
> 
> *pout*
> 
> I'm just being bratly, is all. Thanks so much for the :realitycheck: ya'll....


 
 You are too much JK!


----------



## carameldiva

I just got 3 (2 oz) jars of megatek coat rebuilder. I have 12 more on the way. It has a nice, rich and creamy consistency and smells like coconuts. I just got through applying it to my scalp and massaging it in.

Can I join to or be an unofficial member?


----------



## JustKiya

carameldiva said:


> I just got 3 (2 oz) jars of megatek coat rebuilder. I have 12 more on the way. It has a nice, rich and creamy consistency and smells like coconuts. I just got through applying it to my scalp and massaging it in.
> 
> Can I join to or be an unofficial member?



Welcome Welcome! PM Dontspeakdefeat if you want to be added to the list on the front page - if you'd rather be a floater, then welcome & float on!


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


 
  
ARE YOU KIDDING ME????  way to go!!!!  
There is a marked difference in thickness and length JustKiya!   AND it does NOT look shorter.   Step away from the computer screen/mirror and take a second look. 

Now don't be like some folks that think their hair should be down around their ankles after 2 weeks of using the products . I bet when you straighten your hair in December for length check, you will have the most growth ever as a member of this challenge.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME????  way to go!!!!
> There is a marked difference in thickness and length JustKiya!   AND it does NOT look shorter.   Step away from the computer screen/mirror and take a second look.
> 
> *Now don't be like some folks that think their hair should be down around their ankles after 2 weeks of using the products *. I bet when you straighten your hair in December for length check, you will have the most growth ever as a member of this challenge.



*innocent look* Ain't that how it works????   

*sigh* 

I shoulda known ya'll would shake some sense into me.  

 to my Megassaging sistern!


----------



## Platinum

JK, your hair looks thicker and healthier. I see progress!


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


 
_Somebody_ needs to go to the doctor to get their eyes checked cuz airybodee see's the progress but her.


----------



## RENIBELL

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


 


JK, i see progress, your hair has definately grown out! Afro hair hardly shows lenght except straightened or stretched, you havent done any of that but the fro looks more angled out!wow! with that little amount of product as well ? congrats on your growth. begining to feel the diff in my hair, breakage is minimal, hair detangles easier, cant wait to check the growth in a few weeks


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> *innocent look* Ain't that how it works????
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I shoulda known ya'll would shake some sense into me.
> 
> to my Megassaging sistern!


 
You bedda recognize!!!!  
We'll see your full length in December Miss Missy!  
***JN tapping her foot with hand on hip***


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> _Somebody_ needs to go to the doctor to get their eyes checked cuz airybodee see's the progress but her.



  Who you talking about???  



RENIBELL said:


> JK, i see progress, your hair has definately grown out! Afro hair hardly shows lenght except straightened or stretched, you havent done any of that but the fro looks more angled out!wow! with that little amount of product as well ? congrats on your growth. begining to feel the diff in my hair, breakage is minimal, hair detangles easier, cant wait to check the growth in a few weeks



Mine detangles easier, too!  It seems like every time I do it, it's a tiny bit easier. *hope* 



january noir said:


> You bedda recognize!!!!
> We'll see your full length in December Miss Missy!
> ***JN tapping her foot with hand on hip***



*grin* Ya'll are gonna talk me into getting my hair straightened, ain'tcha? Maybe for my birthday (Jan 13) I'll get it done.  

 

Thank you all, seriously.  Sometimes you really can't see things until someone else points it out.


----------



## Aggie

Thank you Aggie!!! We can be our own worse critics, you know, and now that you metion it, I definitely see the increased shine too - you are absolutely right. 
 I know I haven't been as consistent as I should be (on for a week, off for a week, on for three weeks, off for two ), and I will be tweaking my next mix to have a larger percentage of MT in it. I'm not going to stop using, at all, because my hair is SO happy with it - *I just want it to grow like 4 inches in a month!*  [/quote]

This is too funny but you are welcomed honey.


----------



## bluediamond0829

JustKiya said:


> Welcome, welcome!! There is a thread around here too, with a listing of regimens in it so that you don't have to run a thread search - I'll see if I can bump it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Aggie!!! We can be our own worse critics, you know, and now that you metion it, I definitely see the increased shine too - you are absolutely right.
> I know I haven't been as consistent as I should be (on for a week, off for a week, on for three weeks, off for two ), and I will be tweaking my next mix to have a larger percentage of MT in it. I'm not going to stop using, at all, because my hair is SO happy with it - I just want it to grow like 4 inches in a month!



Thank you so much...


----------



## bluediamond0829

Aggie said:


> Woo hoo!! Welcome to the challenge bluediamond. Make sure to send a pm to dontspeakdefeat to add you in, okay? Some regimens are on the first page of this thread, so feel free to check them out as well. Have fun honey.



Thank you i'll make sure i do so.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> *innocent look* Ain't that how it works????
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> *I shoulda known ya'll would shake some sense into me.*
> 
> to my Megassaging sistern!


 
Darn straight we would. We love you too precious.


----------



## Aggie

EMJazzy said:


> _Somebody_ needs to go to the doctor to get their eyes checked cuz airybodee see's the progress but her.


 
So true so true.


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I don't have pics of my hair, but I do, finally, have good pics of how much MT I use at a time.  I pulled out a tablespoon first, and I looked at it, and I was like - there is NO WAY I use that much on my head. Then I pulled out the 1/2 tablespoon, and I was like - maybe. MAYBE.
> 
> I was so wrong.
> 
> Anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is what I started with. And I used, what was to me, A LOT. My head was throbbing a little, and I felt the MTingles too, afterwards. I know I went over a couple of parts twice (my hair is in two strand twists, so it's 'pre-parted'), and I did my hairline twice, plus my nails and my eyebrows......... and this is how much I had left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even use half of it. I would guess that a 1/2 tablespoon (1.5 teaspoons) would last me for about 4 days, or so - so, I guess I use 1/3 teaspoon at a time.
> 
> That's why I don't have buildup, and I don't worry, so much, about getting it onto my hair - I am truly using just a TINY bit at a time.  It's also why my bottles last sooooooo long.  I really cant imagine using the whole 1/2 tbsp on my hair - I wouldn't be able to rub it all in!!!
> 
> Having seen that though, I'm definitely upping the percentage of MT in my mix - I think I'm going to change it around a little, but I don't know. I tink I need a bigger tub.


 
I use a tablespoon and a half for hair and scalp.


----------



## jojo70

Is anyone using the entire Ovation line--the shampoo, cell therapy, and conditioner?

I have been using the cell therapy since July with a garlic shampoo and a garlic conditioner and I haven't noticed any growth.  I'm not sure if it is because I'm going natural and my ends are probably shedding or if the product  just doesn't work for me.  I just picked up a bottle of alter ego cren's.  i hope that will make a positive difference.


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> I use a tablespoon and a half for hair and scalp.



Girl, how!?? I mean, without it getting on your hair? Or does it get on your hair, and you just don't worry about it? I seriously couldn't imagine using the whole measure, much less 3 times more!  

I need details.


----------



## Aggie

bluediamond0829 said:


> Thank you i'll make sure i do so.


 
You're welcomed.


----------



## january noir

jojo70 said:


> Is anyone using the entire Ovation line--the shampoo, cell therapy, and conditioner?
> 
> I have been using the cell therapy since July with a garlic shampoo and a garlic conditioner and I haven't noticed any growth. I'm not sure if it is because I'm going natural and my ends are probably shedding or if the product just doesn't work for me. I just picked up a bottle of alter ego cren's. i hope that will make a positive difference.


 
I use the entire Ovation line.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Here are some progress pics ladies: 
the first one was taken July 24th and the secound one is from today.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Platinum

eroberson said:


> Here are some progress pics ladies:
> the first one was taken July 24th and the secound one is from today.
> 
> what do you guys think?


 
I see progress! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JustKiya

eroberson said:


> Here are some progress pics ladies:
> the first one was taken July 24th and the secound one is from today.
> 
> what do you guys think?



I can definitely see some increased length  And did you dye it, too? I'm trying to tell if it's the color throwing me off, or if it's really that much thicker, too!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I dyed it red. Thanks for the support, you have been so helpful to me on my hair journey! My hair has gotten very thick!!!



JustKiya said:


> I can definitely see some increased length  And did you dye it, too? I'm trying to tell if it's the color throwing me off, or if it's really that much thicker, too!!


----------



## Aggie

jojo70 said:


> Is anyone using the entire Ovation line--the shampoo, cell therapy, and conditioner?
> 
> I have been using the cell therapy since July with a garlic shampoo and a garlic conditioner and I haven't noticed any growth. I'm not sure if it is because I'm going natural and my ends are probably shedding or if the product just doesn't work for me. I just picked up a bottle of alter ego cren's. i hope that will make a positive difference.


 
I also use the entire ovation line and I started in August.  Remember you must at least give the products a minimum of 90 days for real visible results. I have seen some results of thickness from the MT and I am certain that the OCT will give me the length I desire. Just be a little more patient.


----------



## Evalina1

ok I know this is no progess just want to feel like I was part of a great movement!!!  


 another pic 4 days later
Today 07:57 PM 


 two weeks using Mega Tek
08-30-2008 08:13 PM


----------



## Aggie

eroberson said:


> Here are some progress pics ladies:
> the first one was taken July 24th and the secound one is from today.
> 
> what do you guys think?


It definitely appears alot thicker than the before picture.


----------



## Aggie

Evalina1 said:


> ok I know this is no progess just want to feel like I was part of a great movement!!!
> 
> 
> another pic 4 days later
> Today 07:57 PM
> 
> 
> two weeks using Mega Tek
> 08-30-2008 08:13 PM


It's okay Evalina, December 1st will be your moment to shine bright. We will see again then,.


----------



## january noir

Evalina1 said:


> ok I know this is no progess just want to feel like I was part of a great movement!!!
> 
> 
> another pic 4 days later
> Today 07:57 PM
> 
> 
> two weeks using Mega Tek
> 08-30-2008 08:13 PM


 
Come on along chica!  Keep it up!


----------



## january noir

eroberson said:


> Here are some progress pics ladies:
> the first one was taken July 24th and the secound one is from today.
> 
> what do you guys think?


 
Nice progress!


----------



## grnidmonster

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


 
Sad? JK I can see the growth! The shorter part on the top has caught up with the rest and you are right...it is much fuller! I really can see the progress and I anint just tryin ta kick it


----------



## Evalina1

You Guys are the best!!!!    Thanks!


----------



## grnidmonster

Trudy said:


> No its not what you think they grabbed the twist I had in and just cut it off without thinking or asking me about it. I had no ideal they were going to do that I freaked they swore they didn't but I will post my picture when I get home tonight its very uneven and very short. erplexed


 
Trudy, 
I feel your pain! I decieded to get a weave as a protective style (first one ever-also last might I add). She braided my hair with extra hair and braided it around my head. she just assumed my real hair wasnt long enough to reach all the way around and past because when she got to the front she cut it. She cut my hair from BSL to SL and then swore it was my fault because I had to take it down that night because she was pulling my hair out (way too tight). 

I know it sucks but, try to find some silver lining. I am pleased that it is all the same length in the back now (that's one of the reasons I know she cut it and not me). Hang in there, it will grow back. Just think it will be thicker, and stronger.


----------



## EbonyEyes

eroberson said:


> Here are some progress pics ladies:
> the first one was taken July 24th and the secound one is from today.
> 
> what do you guys think?


 
I think I'm loving the progress!!!


----------



## caramelmocha

Hi ladieees alright alright I been on this sight lurking for some time now I want in asap my mega tek will be here tomorrow I will be waiting for ups early you guys have great progress Im impressed Im convinced this stuff wont work for me well see


----------



## CurlyMoo

Has anyone noticed the Mega-Tek prices going up, AGAIN? blush:

OMG, I don't believe this! I go to buy some rebuilder and possibly other products and noticed that the Rehydrant spray and Rebuilder have JUMPED $2!!!!!!!!!!  

What in the world is going on? A week ago I bought the Rebuilder from KvVet.com for $24.95 and it's now $26.95. Rehydrant Spray for $16.49 and now it's $19.95! They use to be the cheapest. 

KvVet.com

I really don't like this. They are really taking advantage...

Does anyone know if there is cheaper with fast service, coupon and NOT SHIPPING BY FEDEX? How often do they intend to keep increasing the prices? Pretty soon we will all be paying Ovation prices. I will NOT pay those prices and this challenge for me will be OVER! DAMN! DAMN! DAMN!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

This is why we are so crucial to each other. When we are too close to really see, our sisters have to smack us awake. Lady, your hair has gotten so thick & shiney. I swear it's doubled in thickness. I know shrinkage is no joke. My hair is smacked against my scalp when dry but has graduated from a TWA in reality. 

So remove that displeased glare & rejoice at how much progress you have made.  You continue to inspire me. I told you I was gonna catch ya, but now that I see your pix, I guess I'll have to just be happy at nipping your heels.

You done good!!!!!!



JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

OK, I have been looking for that thread - am I blind?  I can't find it?



eroberson said:


> I know what you mean. I broke down and got my hair blow dried at the domnicans so i can post some progress pics since im still trying to stretch, I am now a beleiver in MT. I dont feel the pics will show much growth but i notice it and the thickness of my hair is amazing as well. This is the only growth aid that has worked for me thus far. Thanks to the lovely lady who introduced the product to the board. If i can get my coworker to stop typing and take a bathroom break so I can take pics I will def post an update tonight on *the thread NW created.*
> !
> Thanks Ladies and Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## flowinlocks

grnidmonster said:


> Sad? JK I can see the growth! The shorter part on the top has caught up with the rest and you are right...it is much fuller! I really can see the progress and I anint just tryin ta kick it


 

DITTO!!! Girl I wear glasses! And I can't see nuthin but progress!!!


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> Has anyone noticed the Mega-Tek prices going up, AGAIN? blush:
> 
> OMG, I don't believe this! I go to buy some rebuilder and possibly other products and noticed that the Rehydrant spray and Rebuilder have JUMPED $2!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What in the world is going on? A week ago I bought the Rebuilder from KvVet.com for $24.95 and it's now $26.95. Rehydrant Spray for $16.49 and now it's $19.95! They use to be the cheapest.
> 
> KvVet.com
> 
> I really don't like this. They are really taking advantage...
> 
> Does anyone know if there is cheaper with fast service, coupon and NOT SHIPPING BY FEDEX? How often do they intend to keep increasing the prices? Pretty soon we will all be paying Ovation prices. I will NOT pay those prices and this challenge for me will be OVER! DAMN! DAMN! DAMN!



Seeeeeeeee. I already see now, my Christmas gift to myself is gonna be a gallon of MT, and I'll just live with the comments from DH. 



rhapsdyblu said:


> This is why we are so crucial to each other. When we are too close to really see, our sisters have to smack us awake. Lady, your hair has gotten so thick & shiney. I swear it's doubled in thickness. I know shrinkage is no joke. My hair is smacked against my scalp when dry but has graduated from a TWA in reality.
> 
> So remove that displeased glare & rejoice at how much progress you have made.  You continue to inspire me. I told you I was gonna catch ya, but now that I see your pix, I guess I'll have to just be happy at nipping your heels.
> 
> You done good!!!!!!



 Thank you, Rhapsdy!! Girl, your progress on your hairline has SO inspired me - you don't even know!! You'll be here - look at my hair as a vision of your future!  

ETA: Here is the thread that N&W created, too... 



flowinlocks said:


> DITTO!!! Girl I wear glasses! And I can't see nuthin but progress!!!



 Thank you, hun!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

JustKiya said:


> Seeeeeeeee. I already see now, my Christmas gift to myself is gonna be a gallon of MT, and I'll just live with the comments from DH


 

Screw waiting till Christmas, I may have to get mine on Tuesday!!! Plus, I have kinda used about half of my 16oz bottle that I got last week Wednesday...:Blush2:. I have using it as a conditioning pre-poo and on my scalp with oil twice a day. I wash Sunday and Wednesday. Am I using it too much?? I know I can be a little heavy handed (got it from my granny) so now I'm going to only use once a day or maybe even every other day till my gallon gets here so I won't run out. 

But I'm in love and not using at least once a day makes me feel like I'm cheating on my MT....I'm:crazy: yeah I know.....


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I noticed the prices of MT going up also. Im thinking of buying the gallon eventually!


----------



## jojo70

I noticed that your hair has ggrown a lot in two months.  Do you leave the Ovation conditioner as a deep conditioner?


----------



## tess1913

Sign me up for the challenge!  I have my mega-tek and I have started using it.
I just cut my hair all off, I am enjoying it right now but want to grow it back out.  So this will be my opportunity to track my hair growth this year.  I will update my fotki with starting pics.

HAPPY GROWING LADIES!!!!


----------



## carameldiva

Good afternoon Ladies,

The megatek coat rebuilder gave me major itchies and warming yesterday afternoon. Therefore, I cut it with castor oil and honey. I used it again with the new formula this morning with less itchies. I love the smell and i think this product will be a staple from now on. Thank you guys for all of the inspirational stories, pictures and positivity in this thread. It most definitely made a difference in my decision to finally try it. Also, my hair care buddy for life JustKiya pushing it didn't hurt. Me and JK, we go way back like peas and carrots.


----------



## JustKiya

Not peas & carrots!!! 

 I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I'm not sure if you were refering to me but i use MT daily in the scalp and when i co-wash I leave it in as a 5 minute treatment and wash out about 2 to 3x's per week.




jojo70 said:


> I noticed that your hair has ggrown a lot in two months. Do you leave the Ovation conditioner as a deep conditioner?


----------



## Jetblackhair

JK, what are you talking about no progress?   You know how that shrinkage works, not offering up the hang time even though your hair is growing.  

I bet you would be so surprised if you straightened your hair and I can see your hair is thicker.  No breakage, very little shedding...that's huge!


CONGRATULATIONS

  


​


JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


----------



## twilight80

twilight80 said:


> I won't post on the update thread since I just started in July, I will wait for the next go around.
> 
> For thoes that brought tho Ovation, how long did it take before you got it? I might just be getting in patient but I ordered last week and haven't gotten anything. I thought with Fed Ex it would be here within a week. I tried to email about a tracking number but haven't gotten an answer yet and I deleted the email I got when I ordered it.


 

Here I am going crazy waitng for my OCT to arrive, that I ordered on the 21st and come to find out that it was delivered on the 23rd of August. The apartment staff signed for it but neither FedEx nor the apartment people left me a note to say I had a package.  BUT I'm just happy that I got it so I'll still be using MT but now I'll be adding OCT to the mix.  I ordered the cell therepy, shampoo and the rinse!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman.  After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail.  A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging.  I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length.  I got a pony. I got a pony.  Shrinkage sure is deceiving.

YES!!!!


----------



## january noir

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman. After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail. A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging. I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length. I got a pony. I got a pony. Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!


----------



## Aggie

Evalina1 said:


> You Guys are the best!!!!  Thanks!


You're welcomed precious Evalina.


----------



## Aggie

CurlyMoo said:


> Has anyone noticed the Mega-Tek prices going up, AGAIN? blush:
> 
> OMG, I don't believe this! I go to buy some rebuilder and possibly other products and noticed that the Rehydrant spray and Rebuilder have JUMPED $2!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What in the world is going on? A week ago I bought the Rebuilder from KvVet.com for $24.95 and it's now $26.95. Rehydrant Spray for $16.49 and now it's $19.95! They use to be the cheapest.
> 
> KvVet.com
> 
> I really don't like this. They are really taking advantage...
> 
> Does anyone know if there is cheaper with fast service, coupon and NOT SHIPPING BY FEDEX? How often do they intend to keep increasing the prices? Pretty soon we will all be paying Ovation prices. I will NOT pay those prices and this challenge for me will be OVER! DAMN! DAMN! DAMN!


 
I noticed that too so I will order from somewhere else. Now they seem to be the most expensive one out there. There are others that are cheaper. Thank God for competition.

ETA: oh and try www.neeps.com or www.stagecoastwest.com.


----------



## flowinlocks

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman. After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail. A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging. I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length. I got a pony. I got a pony. Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!


 
YOU GROW GIRL!!!


----------



## Aggie

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman. After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail. A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging. I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length. I got a pony. I got a pony. Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!


 
 I am soooooo happy for you rhaps. Congrats honey! I mean I can literally feel your excitement coming out at me.


----------



## JustKiya

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman.  After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail.  A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging.  I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length.  I got a pony. I got a pony.  Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!



   Now see, THAT's what I'm talking about!!!  

Urmmhm!! I see you hitting the gas!!!!


----------



## AlkalineSteam

CurlyMoo said:


> A week ago I bought the Rebuilder from KvVet.com for $24.95 and it's now $26.95. Rehydrant Spray for $16.49 and now it's $19.95! They use to be the cheapest.
> 
> KvVet.com
> 
> I really don't like this. They are really taking advantage...
> 
> Does anyone know if there is cheaper with fast service, coupon and NOT SHIPPING BY FEDEX?



I bought 2 bottles on 8/18 (wanted my BFF to try it with me) off Ebay. It was $21.90/bottle. $7.95 to ship the first. $2 for the second. Total for the two was $53.75. It was shipped USPS and came so fast I didn't know what the delivery was. I ordered on Monday night and it arrived Friday morning. The seller's name is "horselovers".

HTH


----------



## jojo70

Hi January Noir.

I am amazed by your growth!  Do you mind sharing your hair washing routine?  Do u use the Ovation conditioner in your hair for several minutes with some heat as you would a normal deep conditioner?  Or do you use another conditioner in conjunction with the product?


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Aggie said:


> I am soooooo happy for you rhaps. Congrats honey! I mean I can literally feel your excitement coming out at me.


 
Yeah girl, I'm telling you that you are the true inspriration round' here!!! Keep growing...

And for everyone's info, if you can afford it, it's best to buy MT by the gallon. From what I converted, there are 128 ounces in a gallon. Now if my multiplication is right that's eight bottles!!!


----------



## Beauti515

Ok ladies my mt arrived today;-)  very happy im going to post some pics as soon as I take some. Also I paid 19.95 for my mt with fre shipping from kv vet


----------



## napgurl

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman. After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail. A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging. I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length. I got a pony. I got a pony. Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!


 
  You go rhapsdyblu!!!  I love sharing your joy with you.  Please tell us what your friends and family are saying.


----------



## napgurl

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.


 

There is no time for sadness here.  You are in this for the long haul right.  Your hair is full, shiny and definitely has more length.  Keep your eyes on the prize -- and keep the vision.  You are doing all the right things to meet your goal.


----------



## ahamlet1

Ok so here are my first set of progress pics.

These were taking the day I started using MT 7/19/08.




These were taking on relaxer day 8/28/08. I think I can see some progress in the back. Maybe  ?


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> Girl, how!?? I mean, without it getting on your hair? Or does it get on your hair, and you just don't worry about it? I seriously couldn't imagine using the whole measure, much less 3 times more!
> 
> I need details.


 
Yes I massage it on my hair and onto my scalp. I don't put the whole amount in the palms of my hands. I take a little at a time and spread it through. It spreads VERY easlily. I also squeeze my hair. The MT is always on my hands so I just go to areas that have it and massage it into the areas that have no slip. I also gently mash my hair toward the scalp. The main focus is the hair then the scalp because I also apply some lightly to my scalp later right before the leave in moisturizer.


----------



## MissNina

About how long after a relaxer can I start using MT again?


----------



## EMJazzy

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman. After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail. A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging. I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length. I got a pony. I got a pony. Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!


 
F.A.N.T.A.S.T.I.C.


----------



## JustKiya

ahamlet1 said:


> Ok so here are my first set of progress pics.
> 
> These were taking the day I started using MT 7/19/08.
> View attachment 17407
> 
> View attachment 17409
> 
> These were taking on relaxer day 8/28/08. I think I can see some progress in the back. Maybe  ?
> 
> View attachment 17401 View attachment 17403
> 
> 
> View attachment 17405



 See, okay. 

First, your hair is PIN straight in the first pic. In the second set, you've got a rollerset, and you hair is a *tiny* bit longer. HOWEVER. A rollerset (which looks goooood, by the by) means that your hair is not pin straight, and thus there was definitely even more growth than we can see.  I'd like to see what your hair looks like pin straight, now.  



CurlyMoo said:


> Yes I massage it on my hair and onto my scalp. I don't put the whole amount in the palms of my hands. I take a little at a time and spread it through. It spreads VERY easlily. I also squeeze my hair. The MT is always on my hands so I just go to areas that have it and massage it into the areas that have no slip. I also gently mash my hair toward the scalp. The main focus is the hair then the scalp because I also apply some lightly to my scalp later right before the leave in moisturizer.



Girl! Okay, you are getting it all kinds of on your hair!  Gotcha, gotcha - that makes sense, then. 



I wanted to give a HUGE  to everyone - ya'll don't know how seriously mopey I was over my progress pics, and ya'll and your kinds words & PM's have just been - wonderful. From my heart, srsly, ya'll ROCK.


----------



## caribgirl

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*



You need to stop it, JK!!! Look at the thickness that you have gained- That puff has grown!!
Also, you know that you have serious shrinkage. The longer those pretty coils of yours grow, the tighter the coils become!!!!!

I'm so thankful for you and your dedication to this thread!!!! You and your hair are awesome!!!!


----------



## ayoung

Up to you. I got a relaxer today and before bed used OCT 

Last relaxer I waited 1 day, but that was b/c I was lazy 

Nothing adverse should happen :no:



MissNina said:


> About how long after a relaxer can I start using MT again?


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> See, okay.
> 
> First, your hair is PIN straight in the first pic. In the second set, you've got a rollerset, and you hair is a *tiny* bit longer. HOWEVER. A rollerset (which looks goooood, by the by) means that your hair is not pin straight, and thus there was definitely even more growth than we can see.  I'd like to see what your hair looks like pin straight, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl! Okay, you are getting it all kinds of on your hair!  Gotcha, gotcha - that makes sense, then.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to give a HUGE  to everyone - ya'll don't know how seriously mopey I was over my progress pics, and ya'll and your kinds words & PM's have just been - wonderful. From my heart, srsly, ya'll ROCK.


 
Gotta do what it takes. YOU deserve a hug for all your positivity and keeping this place lively. You are a wonderful soul.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok everyone, am I nuts or did my hair grow at least 1/2 inch in 11 days?   

*08-25-08 --09-04-08*


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok everyone, am I nuts or did my hair grow at least 1/2 inch in 11 days?
> 
> *08-25-08 --09-04-08*



 I see no pictures!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> I see no pictures!!!


 
Do you see them now?

*      08-25-09*





*     09-04-08*


----------



## caramelmocha

I ordered my mt it was suppose to arrive today the ups guy was lazy and did not deliver it when I tracked it on line it stated he made an attempt to deliver but no one was home A lie I was sitting waiting for my mt all day Im going to pick up mysef tommorow insha allah by the way Im new here ladies


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> Do you see them now?
> 
> *      08-25-09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *     09-04-08*



Nope, still nothing!  



caramelmocha said:


> I ordered my mt it was suppose to arrive today the ups guy was lazy and did not deliver it when I tracked it on line it stated he made an attempt to deliver but no one was home A lie I was sitting waiting for my mt all day Im going to pick up mysef tommorow insha allah by the way Im new here ladies



Welcome & Happy Growing!


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> Nope, still nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome & Happy Growing!


 

What do you see?


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> What do you see?



Hehe, we need to stick to one thread - I just see a blank space.... and I'm at home, so it's not like my job could be blocking your pics - maybe it's just me!


----------



## CurlyMoo

NEVER MIND!


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> Hehe, we need to stick to one thread - I just see a blank space.... and I'm at home, so it's not like my job could be blocking your pics - maybe it's just me!


 
What a let down! Now I'm Mopey.


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> What a let down! Now I'm Mopey.



 Tis okay! Have you put them in your album, yet?


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> Tis okay! Have you put them in your album, yet?


 
In Album!!!!!!


----------



## MissNina

ayoung said:


> Up to you. I got a relaxer today and before bed used OCT
> 
> Last relaxer I waited 1 day, but that was b/c I was lazy
> 
> Nothing adverse should happen :no:



Thanks! I was kinda scared to start using it right after my relaxer. Why IDK *shrugs* 

I will be using it again starting tomorrow morning...yay I'm excited!


----------



## CurlyMoo

caramelmocha said:


> I ordered my mt it was suppose to arrive today the ups guy was lazy and did not deliver it when I tracked it on line it stated he made an attempt to deliver but no one was home A lie I was sitting waiting for my mt all day Im going to pick up mysef tommorow insha allah by the way Im new here ladies


 
Welcome Caramelmocha, Happy growing and hopefully that silly UPS man delivere your MT soon.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Aggie said:


> I noticed that too so I will order from somewhere else. Now they seem to be the most expensive one out there. There are others that are cheaper. Thank God for competition.
> 
> ETA: oh and try www.neeps.com or www.stagecoastwest.com.


 

Thank you. After my recent progress I am going to buy a few more bottles, before the prices go up again.


----------



## Jetblackhair

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman.  After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail.  A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging.  I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length.  I got a pony. I got a pony.  Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!




AWESOME Rhapsdyblu!!


----------



## wannabelong

Hey Guys,

I tried to fight it but I could not resist any longer.  I've crossed over to the dark side. I just placed my order for Mega Tek (thanks to peer pressure from Aggie ).  I'm so excited.  Now I just have to purchase my non-protien deep conditioner.  Whoooo hoooo!!!!!


----------



## Valerie

JustKiya said:


> Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks _*shorter*_ in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures.



JustKiya, I think that your hair length is deceptive, it is probably way longer that it looks, your hair is a lot thicker. Mega Tek is the bomb, and your hair is looking very very good, I love the shine, the thickness. You can try taking stretched pictures of your length. You will be so suprised. My hair took 20 days to see length.  After nine days, I did see the thickness. Keep up the good work, just Kiya. I only use 2oz jar, myself.


----------



## Beauti515

Ok ladies question....should mt be applied to only my scalp or hair also...   do I have to wash it out or can  I leave it on?


----------



## wannabelong

Beauti515 said:


> Ok ladies question....should mt be applied to only my scalp or hair also... do I have to wash it out or can I leave it on?


 
I read through half this thread and it seems most of the ladies are just applying it to their scalp and leaving it in until the next wash.  I'm sure one of the veterans will chime in if I'm incorrect.  I hope this helps.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Beauti515 said:


> Ok ladies question....should mt be applied to only my scalp or hair also... do I have to wash it out or can I leave it on?


 
If you apply to your scalp, put it onto a clean scalp like hair oil. Can be left on scalp. If you use it like a conditioner rub it into your hair and scalp. Leave on for 5-10 minutes then rinse. I would not leave it on my hair, but that's up tp you. (Another option - DC under heat for 15 mins.) Don't forget to moisturize. Happy Mega-Tekking!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

JustKiya said:


> Hehe, we need to stick to one thread - I just see a blank space.... and I'm at home, so it's not like my job could be blocking your pics - maybe it's just me!



Naw I don't see them either.


----------



## Lanna Cannon

IS OCT better than the Nioxin system?


----------



## CurlyMoo

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Naw I don't see them either.


 
Sorry, here they are: 

Mega-Tek 11 days progress

 08-25-08-------09-04-08


----------



## CurlyMoo

Lanna Cannon said:


> IS OCT better than the Nioxin system?


 
The ladies here LOVE OCT. I have not heard of the Nioxin system. What is it?


----------



## Mz.Shug

Amazing progress photos ladies! When is the next check in date?


----------



## JustKiya

Mz.Shug said:


> Amazing progress photos ladies! When is the next check in date?



December 1st!


----------



## Mz.Shug

Thanks JustKiya.

I hate to admit it but I have been WAY off track with my hair journey and of course I'm now suffering the consequences. But I'm ready to jump back on the horse and I'm sure this time will be much better. I still have my bottle of megatek so I'll be digging into that tonight.Hope everyone's having a fabulous day!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya....girl, your hair is not sad, it's thick and I know it grew alot, you just have lots of shrinkage, just like me!

I have to say your hair looks soooooo good.  Now, although it has gotten thicker, I would say for you to now stop diluting the MT with all of the different products (oils, etc.) and just oil your scalp and apply the MT.  I know its a pain in the behind to do it that way, but you will get greater results (length).  I think what happens when you dilute it (mix it) with other things, something gets lost...and the results aren't the same.  I'm noticing a trend in the women who do it the way you do it, and the women who apply it the way I do.  It's just an observation, but I see a difference.

Try it for the next 3 months and see if there be a difference.  Just add it to your nighttime prep (wash face, brush teeth, apply MT)...I'm so use to doing it now that it has become the "norm" for me.  The only time I don't apply it is when my hair is straight.

I'm proud of you doing your reveal.  You are doing great, trust me.

Luv ya!



> Originally Posted by *JustKiya*
> 
> 
> _Okay. Here we go. *sigh*
> 
> This pic was taken 1/20 (long before I started using MT, true, but I'm pointing somethin out, here.... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *displeased glare*
> 
> My hair almost looks *shorter* in the August picture. I did take one stretched & held on my back picture in July, and I'll try to take a mimic next weekend - but I don't know if it's going to show much.
> 
> Now, I will give you, my hair is fuller - you can see that I've got more of a 'triangle' shape on the second pic than the first - and both of these were freshly dried hair just pulled out of my 'drying braids', so it's not like I had more 'air' in there.
> 
> Now - and I know, if someone else was saying this....  I would most likely be thinking 'Urmhm, booboo, it's okay, breakage/slow growth happens to erryone - you ain't gotta lie to kick it' - but - seriously, I can *tell* that my hair has grown.
> I can do a full ponytail - as in, all of my hair is IN the ponytail, without giving me perma-arched eyebrows trying to pull back the hair from my front hairline. There's simply MORE hair - it's thicker - and it's actually HOT now - I have to put it up when it's out, because otherwise I feel like it's smothering me. I can do fewer 'washtwists' (I'm down to 6 now!) without them just 'boinging' apart as they shrink. I can see all this stuff in my day to day maintaince (okay, okay, week to week) but the pictures? Meh.
> 
> And the fact that it's almost impossible for me to take pictures of the back of my head anymore is another big sign - I really need to ask DH to help, but he's usallly all  about my hair stuff, and I'm so danngone picky...... *sigh*
> 
> So. There are my sad, sad 'progress' pictures. _


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> JustKiya....girl, your hair is not sad, it's thick and I know it grew alot, you just have lots of shrinkage, just like me!
> 
> I have to say your hair looks soooooo good.  Now, although it has gotten thicker, I would say for you to now stop diluting the MT with all of the different products (oils, etc.) and just oil your scalp and apply the MT.  I know its a pain in the behind to do it that way, but you will get greater results (length).  I think what happens when you dilute it (mix it) with other things, something gets lost...and the results aren't the same.  I'm noticing a trend in the women who do it the way you do it, and the women who apply it the way I do.  It's just an observation, but I see a difference.
> 
> Try it for the next 3 months and see if there be a difference.  Just add it to your nighttime prep (wash face, brush teeth, apply MT)...I'm so use to doing it now that it has become the "norm" for me.  The only time I don't apply it is when my hair is straight.
> 
> I'm proud of you doing your reveal.  You are doing great, trust me.
> 
> Luv ya!



 As soon as I'm done with my current 'mix', I'm going to change it so that it is mostly (if not all) MT. The stuff straight out of the bottle is a little too thick for me, so I'll be putting a couple of dabs of oil (I'd like to use emu oil!) in it - but I'm going to stop the SAA and Honeyquat and Vit. E oil, altogether.   Thank you hunny, and I really do agree, shrinkage is a blip!

Oh! Another thing! Since I did that 'extra' heavy application of MT on - Tues? I think it was, my head has been itching. up. a STORM. Srsly. I haven't had the itchies this bad in a while!  Ya'll gonna see me in December!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> As soon as I'm done with my current 'mix', I'm going to change it so that it is mostly (if not all) MT. The stuff straight out of the bottle is a little too thick for me, so I'll be putting a couple of dabs of oil (I'd like to use emu oil!) in it - but I'm going to stop the SAA and Honeyquat and Vit. E oil, altogether.   Thank you hunny, and I really do agree, shrinkage is a blip!
> 
> Oh! Another thing! Since I did that 'extra' heavy application of MT on - Tues? I think it was, my head has been itching. up. a STORM. Srsly. I haven't had the itchies this bad in a while!  Ya'll gonna see me in December!


 
Ok....good.  December is going to be on and poppin!!!

Luv ya girlie!


----------



## CurliDiva

JustKiya said:


> As soon as I'm done with my current 'mix', I'm going to change it so that it is mostly (if not all) MT. The stuff straight out of the bottle is a little too thick for me, so I'll be putting a couple of dabs of oil (I'd like to use emu oil!) in it - but I'm going to stop the SAA and Honeyquat and Vit. E oil, altogether.   Thank you hunny, and I really do agree, shrinkage is a blip!
> 
> Oh! Another thing! Since I did that 'extra' heavy application of MT on - Tues? I think it was, my head has been itching. up. a STORM. Srsly. I haven't had the itchies this bad in a while!  Ya'll gonna see me in December!


 
Hey JustKiya,

You may want to try to thin out Mega Tek out with plain water, and not oils. 

I do this because my scalp does not like oils......so I just add my MT and water to an applicator bottle and shake to mix.

It will be a lot easier to apply and if I let it sit it gets as creamy as the original bottle.

Your hair look thick and ends look healthy! We naturals may not show that "hang" appeal like strengthen hair, but it is definitely growing!


----------



## Susan294

I am very excited about this challenge. I ordered OCT on Tuesday and MT today! I have my hair cut pretty short in January and am ready to grow it using these products. I have 3a hair, so I can't put too much in without it getting weighed down.


----------



## JustKiya

CurliDiva said:


> Hey JustKiya,
> 
> You may want to try to thin out Mega Tek out with plain water, and not oils.
> 
> I do this because my scalp does not like oils......so I just add my MT and water to an applicator bottle and shake to mix.
> 
> It will be a lot easier to apply and if I let it sit it gets as creamy as the original bottle.
> 
> Your hair look thick and ends look health! We naturals may not show that "hang" appealed like strengthen hair, but it is definitely growing!



Oooh, that's a good thought!! The only reason I wanted to use emu, is because it's supposed to help strengthen & stimulate the follicles. I'm always trying to get two for the price of one!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I was cowashing just now & detangling with my denman. After detangling, for some reason, not sure why 'cause I usually do not do this, but I brushed all my wet-full-of-conditioner hair back and I pulled it into a ponytail. A small one, but ya'll, it was hanging. I have been concentrating on my hairline so much, I wasn't really paying close attention to length. I got a pony. I got a pony. Shrinkage sure is deceiving.
> 
> YES!!!!


 

this is great to read


----------



## Blaque*Angel

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok everyone, am I nuts or did my hair grow at least 1/2 inch in 11 days?
> 
> *08-25-08 --09-04-08*


 


great progress with the MT  your pics are amazing


----------



## twnz&1mo

JustKiya said:


> As soon as I'm done with my current 'mix', I'm going to change it so that it is mostly (if not all) MT. The stuff straight out of the bottle is a little too thick for me, so I'll be putting a couple of dabs of oil (I'd like to use emu oil!) in it - but I'm going to stop the SAA and Honeyquat and Vit. E oil, altogether.   Thank you hunny, and I really do agree, shrinkage is a blip!
> 
> Oh! Another thing! Since I did that 'extra' heavy application of MT on - Tues? I think it was, my head has been itching. up. a STORM. Srsly. I haven't had the itchies this bad in a while!  Ya'll gonna see me in December!


 
Ok maybe this is why I'm not seeing the growth as quickly as the other ladies.  I only put 1oz castor oil and 1oz jojoba oil and 4oz MT.  I'm going to test just straight MT and see what happens.  Thanks for the tip


----------



## CurlyMoo

twnz&1mo said:


> Ok maybe this is why I'm not seeing the growth as quickly as the other ladies. I only put 1oz castor oil and 1oz jojoba oil and 4oz MT. I'm going to test just straight MT and see what happens. Thanks for the tip


 
Make sure your scalp/hair is clean for penetration and don't forget to use your favorite moisturizer after.  Good luck!


----------



## twnz&1mo

I just applied my Hydratherma Growth Lotion, I just love the way my hair and smells after.


----------



## twnz&1mo

JustKiya, did you check out my location.  I thought it was cute.


----------



## CurlyMoo

twnz&1mo said:


> JustKiya, did you check out my location. I thought it was cute.


 
I take it you're in philedelphia?


----------



## JustKiya

twnz&1mo said:


> JustKiya, did you check out my location.  I thought it was cute.





CurlyMoo said:


> I take it you're in philedelphia?



Urmmmhmm. She is, and she likes rubbing it in that she can get REAL cheesesteaks and tastykakes and I can't.  Thas aiight, I'm finna have my momma send me a whole BOX of Herr's, and then I'll be crunching and eating my fake Cheesesteak and  with her. 

 The meanie.


----------



## caramelmocha

yessssss I just pickup my MT today Im going to apply it in a few minutes


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> Urmmmhmm. She is, and she likes rubbing it in that she can get *REAL cheesesteaks and tastykakes* and I can't.  Thas aiight, I'm finna have my momma send me a whole BOX of Herr's, and then I'll be crunching and eating my fake Cheesesteak and  with her.
> 
> The meanie.


 
This talk makes my mouth water.  What are tastykakes?


----------



## CurlyMoo

caramelmocha said:


> yessssss I just pickup my MT today Im going to apply it in a few minutes


 
Great! Where did you get yours?


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> This talk makes my mouth water.  What are tastykakes?



They are all different kinds of snackcakes, that are only sold in the Philly/TriState area.  The Butterscotch Cream and the Fudge Brownies are my personal favorites.


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> They are all different kinds of snackcakes, that are only sold in the Philly/TriState area.  The Butterscotch Cream and the Fudge Brownies are my personal favorites.


 
 Besides jumping on the first thing smokin' to Philly, how do I get this?


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> See, okay.
> 
> First, your hair is PIN straight in the first pic. In the second set, you've got a rollerset, and you hair is a *tiny* bit longer. HOWEVER. A rollerset (which looks goooood, by the by) means that your hair is not pin straight, and thus there was definitely even more growth than we can see.  I'd like to see what your hair looks like pin straight, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl! Okay, you are getting it all kinds of on your hair!  Gotcha, gotcha - that makes sense, then.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to give a HUGE  to everyone - ya'll don't know how seriously mopey I was over my progress pics, and ya'll and your kinds words & PM's have just been - wonderful. From my heart, srsly, ya'll ROCK.


 
Hmmm, right back at ya, JK .


----------



## Aggie

wannabelong said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I tried to fight it but I could not resist any longer. I've crossed over to the dark side. I just placed my order for Mega Tek (thanks to peer pressure from Aggie ). I'm so excited. Now I just have to purchase my non-protien deep conditioner. Whoooo hoooo!!!!!


 
Yay!!! Welcome finally wannabelong. It's great to have you a part of the MT/OCT family. You will appreciate all the growth and thicknes you'll get with these 2 products.


----------



## Aggie

wannabelong said:


> I read through half this thread and it seems most of the ladies are just applying it to their scalp and leaving it in until the next wash. I'm sure one of the veterans will chime in if I'm incorrect. I hope this helps.


 
ITA with this post wbl.


----------



## JustKiya

CurlyMoo said:


> Besides jumping on the first thing smokin' to Philly, how do I get this?



Hehe. I think http://www.tastykake.com/ has online buying and shipping.  

 I might have to check them out, myself. Thankfully, I'm not a big sweets person, so I can handle not having mah tastykakes.


----------



## caramelmocha

I ordered mines from valley vet but picked it up from the postoffice the UPS man was playing games with my stuff I ordered 2 bottles of rebuilder and 1premire shampoo curlymoo are you seeing results yet


----------



## twnz&1mo

CurlyMoo said:


> I take it you're in philedelphia?


 
Yupper


----------



## twnz&1mo

JustKiya said:


> Urmmmhmm. She is, and she likes rubbing it in that she can get REAL cheesesteaks and tastykakes and I can't.  Thas aiight, I'm finna have my momma send me a whole BOX of Herr's, and then I'll be crunching and eating my fake Cheesesteak and  with her.
> 
> The meanie.


 
Gurl you know I luv u! And just a little inside info, you can get real TastyKakes delivered to your home address.  Now for the cheesesteaks I can't help you out on that one.


----------



## twnz&1mo

CurlyMoo said:


> This talk makes my mouth water.  What are tastykakes?


 
They're like Little Debbie snack cakes, or Twinkies.  I think it's an East Coast thing.  And I grew up right down the street from the factory.  But you can go online and order them.  The most popular ones are the Butterscotch Krimpets, Kandy Kakes (they have peanut butter in them), my favorite pie is the Tasty Klair (it's like a smaller version of an eclair).  Darn I just made myself hungry.


----------



## Kozmc Kittn

Hello, hi, and greetings everyone!!! I have finally subscribed to LHCF!! I am excited because I actually stumbled onto this site and I had no idea of the miracles that I was seeing before me each and everyday I came on. I was at the time unable to post anything, but there was a reason for that. I had read enough, dreampt enough, and searched enough for something that would bring my hair to a state that I had been looking for, that state that I always said is like my mother's and grandmother's hair is. They have hair that is untouched by chemicles and harsh practices. By the old addage, "Seeing is Believing", I was so totally convinced that I had indeed arrived, not by chance, but by the sheer will to find something different, natural, and not over bearing for my "crowning glory". I used some unaduterated restraint to not post until I had all of my ducks in a row, and they were all quacking to the same tune. I have ordered the Megatek and I am now waiting exactly 4 hours and 26 minutes until September 6 when my very first bottle of it will arrive. I received on Wednesday, Sam's Jamaican Black Castor Oil, which is what I am going to use along with garlic oil and rosemary oil, or either the African Hot Six oil and the MT. I plan on using Nexxus shampoo and the Humectress for moisture. My last relaxer was July 7, 2008 (9 weeks post relaxer). I have experienced some breakage and shedding, typical of my summer dry hair state, I didn't panic much, because I knew that I had a "ram in the bush". I can't wait till tomorrow gets here, and the arrival of my order. 

It is very nice to finally meet you all and becoming apart of the discussion. If anyone wants to know anything about me, because I am a social butterfly, pleeeeease just ask!!! Don't be shy because I'm not at all!! I will be posting pics of my before state and my trek to new growth and healthy hair. God bless you all, and thank you once again


----------



## jamaicalovely

CurlyMoo said:


> Sorry, here they are:
> 
> Mega-Tek 11 days progress
> 
> 08-25-08-------09-04-08



Whoa nice!


----------



## jamaicalovely

twnz&1mo said:


> I just applied my Hydratherma Growth Lotion, I just love the way my hair and smells after.



This stuff is hot, right?!


----------



## jamaicalovely

JustKiya said:


> They are all different kinds of snackcakes, that are only sold in the Philly/TriState area.  The Butterscotch Cream and the Fudge Brownies are my personal favorites.



Yes! Love tastycake!!! JK, you a philly girl too?  Don't forget bout dem Herrs.

Ok, back to MT. 

I'm so excited to see your progress, girls.


----------



## bravenewgirl87

*Anyone else see a change in their hair texture since using Mega-Tek.*


----------



## CurlyMoo

Kozmc Kittn said:


> Hello, hi, and greetings everyone!!! I have finally subscribed to LHCF!! I am excited because I actually stumbled onto this site and I had no idea of the miracles that I was seeing before me each and everyday I came on. I was at the time unable to post anything, but there was a reason for that. I had read enough, dreampt enough, and searched enough for something that would bring my hair to a state that I had been looking for, that state that I always said is like my mother's and grandmother's hair is. They have hair that is untouched by chemicles and harsh practices. By the old addage, "Seeing is Believing", I was so totally convinced that I had indeed arrived, not by chance, but by the sheer will to find something different, natural, and not over bearing for my "crowning glory". I used some unaduterated restraint to not post until I had all of my ducks in a row, and they were all quacking to the same tune. I have ordered the Megatek and I am now waiting exactly 4 hours and 26 minutes until September 6 when my very first bottle of it will arrive. I received on Wednesday, Sam's Jamaican Black Castor Oil, which is what I am going to use along with garlic oil and rosemary oil, or either the African Hot Six oil and the MT. I plan on using Nexxus shampoo and the Humectress for moisture. My last relaxer was July 7, 2008 (9 weeks post relaxer). I have experienced some breakage and shedding, typical of my summer dry hair state, I didn't panic much, because I knew that I had a "ram in the bush". I can't wait till tomorrow gets here, and the arrival of my order.
> 
> It is very nice to finally meet you all and becoming apart of the discussion. If anyone wants to know anything about me, because I am a social butterfly, pleeeeease just ask!!! Don't be shy because I'm not at all!! I will be posting pics of my before state and my trek to new growth and healthy hair. God bless you all, and thank you once again


 
Welcome to LHCF,




LOL I see you are watching that clock. Before you know it, the man in brown shorts will be knocking on your door. I used to use Humectress a lot. What made you finally buy that MT? How long have you been behind the scenes before you signed up? Our family is growing.  Well I hope you enjoy yourself and feel free to take part in the disscusions. Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaicalovely said:


> Whoa nice!


 
Thank you. LUVZ IT!


----------



## caramelmocha

Ladies how should I start this off the MT do I have to apply it to wet hair


----------



## CurlyMoo

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Anyone else see a change in their hair texture since using Mega-Tek.*


 
My hair feels frizzier.


----------



## CurlyMoo

caramelmocha said:


> Ladies how should I start this off the MT do I have to apply it to wet hair


 
Depends on how you are applying it. Are you putting it on your hair or scalp? I massage into my hair and scalp and use as a deep conditioner on my hair for 15-20 mins under a plastic cap on medium heat. Then I wash it out. But first my hair MUST be clean of any excess oils, debris and anything that coats the hair.


----------



## Aggie

Kozmc Kittn said:


> Hello, hi, and greetings everyone!!! I have finally subscribed to LHCF!! I am excited because I actually stumbled onto this site and I had no idea of the miracles that I was seeing before me each and everyday I came on. I was at the time unable to post anything, but there was a reason for that. I had read enough, dreampt enough, and searched enough for something that would bring my hair to a state that I had been looking for, that state that I always said is like my mother's and grandmother's hair is. They have hair that is untouched by chemicles and harsh practices. By the old addage, "Seeing is Believing", I was so totally convinced that I had indeed arrived, not by chance, but by the sheer will to find something different, natural, and not over bearing for my "crowning glory". I used some unaduterated restraint to not post until I had all of my ducks in a row, and they were all quacking to the same tune. I have ordered the Megatek and I am now waiting exactly 4 hours and 26 minutes until September 6 when my very first bottle of it will arrive. I received on Wednesday, Sam's Jamaican Black Castor Oil, which is what I am going to use along with garlic oil and rosemary oil, or either the African Hot Six oil and the MT. I plan on using Nexxus shampoo and the Humectress for moisture. My last relaxer was July 7, 2008 (9 weeks post relaxer). I have experienced some breakage and shedding, typical of my summer dry hair state, I didn't panic much, because I knew that I had a "ram in the bush". I can't wait till tomorrow gets here, and the arrival of my order.
> 
> It is very nice to finally meet you all and becoming apart of the discussion. If anyone wants to know anything about me, because I am a social butterfly, pleeeeease just ask!!! Don't be shy because I'm not at all!! I will be posting pics of my before state and my trek to new growth and healthy hair. God bless you all, and thank you once again


 
Hi Kozmc, your first post I see. Welcome to the challenge and have fun no matter what you do. I see you've done your research, that's very good. Hair growing is a lot of fun and frustration all at once but mostly fun especially when yo have all these wonderful ladies as an awesome support.


----------



## caramelmocha

on my scalp curly moo how often do you use it as a D/C


----------



## Aggie

caramelmocha said:


> Ladies how should I start this off the MT do I have to apply it to wet hair


 
Hi caramelmocha, welcome to the challenge. I know you're  new but it's best to go back and read the first few pages of this thread and on the front cover there are some variations of different ways some of us use MT and OCT and many have different rates of progress with them. You might want to read a little more before using these products, do a little research to save your hair first, okay? When I first joined, I spent an entire week reading through all the posts just to make sure that this was something I wanted to do to my hair. 

Many ladies joined and ended up unhappy because they didn't do a thorough research first. All they saw were the results but not the journey, and I think it's important for anyone wanting to start this, to understand what the journey entails. Many of us here have gone through most, if not all of the trial and error of using these products and all this can be found in this thread. So many things you'd need to know have been repeated many many times already and I promise you, if you would just take the time to read through the thread, you'd make your hair very very happy.

Now after reading through the thread, if you still are uncertain about something then by all means, ask away, okay? Happy growing honey.


----------



## Aggie

caramelmocha said:


> on my scalp curly moo how often do you use it as a D/C


 
The bottle recommend that you use it 2-3 times a week for a 5 minute treatment each time. I use it for 15-20 minutes with heat 3 times a week. Many of us use it in different ways and this is just one of the ways it's being used.


----------



## Aggie

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Anyone else see a change in their hair texture since using Mega-Tek.*


 
My hair seem thicker to me which is what I really wanted.


----------



## caramelmocha

Aggie I have been reading for a month now all threads just asking a simple question matter fact I think I have your reggie in my book


----------



## caramelmocha

Your reggie seemed easy for me and would work best


----------



## JustKiya

jamaicalovely said:


> Yes! Love tastycake!!! JK, you a philly girl too?  Don't forget bout dem Herrs.
> 
> Ok, back to MT.
> 
> I'm so excited to see your progress, girls.



GIRL. Didn't you see me talking about my mama sending me a box of Herr's? I took her some Rendezvous BBQ sauce when I went up to visit her (made my bags overweight!) and so she's gotta send me some chips as fair play. FAIR PLAY.  



bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Anyone else see a change in their hair texture since using Mega-Tek.*



I don't know. My hair is changing. I'm still not sure - what, or, where, or how - or.... what... but it's different than the hair I had a year ago. It's - most - creepy and interesting, and it's not bad, at all - it's just - changed. It's not any less kinky, but it's looser. It's not any less wiry, but it's softer. It's not any finer, but it's more flyaway. It's - weird. But fabulous.


----------



## Aggie

caramelmocha said:


> Aggie I have been reading for a month now all threads just asking a simple question matter fact I think I have your reggie in my book


 
Whoa! A whole month? Wow, this thread has gotten very very long in such a short time. By the way, I just recently changed up my regimen a little this month. Darn, I think I have to go and update my fotki. I really don't feel like doing that tonight so I'll save that for another day.


----------



## Aggie

caramelmocha said:


> Your reggie seemed easy for me and would work best


 
Good luck with it. I will be updating my MT reggie in my fotki, maybe on the weekend if the hurricane doesn't knock out my electricity. I might post it in here as well. I have not yet decided on that.


----------



## caramelmocha

Yes a whole month and I'm finally in trust me I was all though these threads late night till I said that's it and whipped out the card


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> GIRL. Didn't you see me talking about my mama sending me a box of Herr's? I took her some Rendezvous BBQ sauce when I went up to visit her (made my bags overweight!) and so she's gotta send me some chips as fair play. FAIR PLAY.
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know. My hair is changing. I'm still not sure - what, or, where, or how - or.... what... but it's different than the hair I had a year ago. It's - most - creepy and interesting, and it's not bad, at all - it's just - changed. It's not any less kinky, but it's looser. It's not any less wiry, but it's softer. It's not any finer, but it's more flyaway. It's - weird. But fabulous. *


 
JK this description is so cute and so true. Sometimes I can't tell what's going on with my hair. It's thicker but not unmanageable, ya knowerplexed?


----------



## Aggie

caramelmocha said:


> Yes a whole month and I'm finally in trust me I was all though these threads late night *till I said that's it and whipped out the card*


 
Yup, I have been there and I know exactly what you're talking about. I couldn't believe that I actually spent as much as I did on the OCT and MT all in the span of 2 days.

By the way, when you want to answer a particular post, just simply press on "Quote" at the bottom of the post of the person whom you want to respond to and then answer it that way, okay? Hope this helps.


----------



## Kozmc Kittn

Hi Curly!! Thank you for responding to my post!! I was waiting on it like Christmas Day!! Well to answer your question, I have been spying on you all now for about a month or so and with each and every visit, I was becoming more and more amazed at what I saw and I was did some praying and with God's guidance and my patience, "here I am"!!!! I decided to order the Megatek for several reasons, one being that it was a bit cheaper than the Ovation. I have been on the Ovation website several times and was salivating at the way it made people hair grow and I wanted in on it. But I had to do a reality check and look at the fact that, I am a teacher and a struggling graduate student, on a budget, so I did pick MT based on the price. But to add to that, I like the fact that its a "one bottle" deal. I also liked the fact that I can mix it wit some of my favorite oils and have a field day, Im sure you can do the same with Ovation, but I just felt a bit more confident in the MT. I will be adding some pictures on here as soon as I can. Everyone is such and inspiration!!!


----------



## grnidmonster

so I got my Ovation system. I ordered on Wednesday, it was on the door step Thursday @ 10am!!! I only live 50-60 miles from their office but still...

Now I'm not sure what to do. I just read N&W post to JK and I am thinking I need to take the Mega Tek to the head straight since I have so much work to do. But them what do I do with my pricey OCT use it for showers and dc treatments only? do I have that the right way or is it backwards. Someone please help a sista out, I have product overload...


----------



## caramelmocha

Aggie said:


> Yup, I have been there and I know exactly what you're talking about. I couldn't believe that I actually spent as much as I did on the OCT and MT all in the span of 2 days.
> 
> By the way, when you want to answer a particular post, just simply press on "Quote" at the bottom of the post of the person whom you want to respond to and then answer it that way, okay? Hope this helps.


  Thanks Aggie you just taught me something new


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> Hehe. I think http://www.tastykake.com/ has online buying and shipping.
> 
> I might have to check them out, myself. Thankfully, I'm not a big sweets person, so I can handle not having mah tastykakes.


 
Thank you, I've had a taste for pastries lately.


----------



## CurlyMoo

caramelmocha said:


> on my scalp curly moo how often do you use it as a D/C


 
I DC with MT twice a week.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Aggie said:


> Whoa! A whole month? Wow, this thread has gotten very very long in such a short time. By the way, I just recently changed up my regimen a little this month. Darn, I think I have to go and update my fotki. I really don't feel like doing that tonight so I'll save that for another day.


 
What did you do then that you are doing differently now? I think you and I have similar reggie.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Originally Posted by JustKiya  
GIRL. Didn't you see me talking about my mama sending me a box of Herr's? I took her some Rendezvous BBQ sauce when I went up to visit her (made my bags overweight!) and so she's gotta send me some chips as fair play. FAIR PLAY.  



I don't know. My hair is changing. I'm still not sure - what, or, where, or how - or.... what... but it's different than the hair I had a year ago. It's - most - creepy and interesting, and it's not bad, at all - it's just - changed. It's not any less kinky, but it's looser. It's not any less wiry, but it's softer. It's not any finer, but it's more flyaway. It's - weird. But fabulous. 



Aggie said:


> JK this description is so cute and so true. Sometimes I can't tell what's going on with my hair. It's thicker but not unmanageable, ya knowerplexed?


 

Wow, this is excactly how I feel. I've been trying to put into words how my hair has changed. But it has. Certainly thicker and softer.


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Gurl, I feel you. I know I shouldn't have, but have been reading so much about folks using both products, (to quote Caramelmocha)I finally "whipped out my card", too. I ordered my OCT & received a notice that it will arrive on Tues.  I know I shouldn't have, financially, but just had to.  Can't wait 'til it arrive.  Now my head is spinning on how to incorporate it into my regime.  You know I plan to have a full hairline & hair down to my ankles in a week, right?



grnidmonster said:


> so I got my Ovation system. I ordered on Wednesday, it was on the door step Thursday @ 10am!!! I only live 50-60 miles from their office but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grnidmonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> so I got my Ovation system. I ordered on Wednesday, it was on the door step Thursday @ 10am!!! I only live 50-60 miles from their office but still...
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do. I just read N&W post to JK and I am thinking I need to take the Mega Tek to the head straight since I have so much work to do. But them what do I do with my pricey OCT use it for showers and dc treatments only? do I have that the right way or is it backwards. Someone please help a sista out, I have product overload...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kozmc Kittn

*Hi, hello, and greetings ladies!!! Its 2o pm and I have just recived my first bottle of MEGA TEK!!! It didnt take that long about 3-4 days to get it, but I am excited!! I am encouraged!! I am ready to grow my hair longer!!! This is going to be sooooooo fun for me, and I know it has been for you all!!  I will post my before, during and more during and more during pictures....becaue I plan on usuing this forever. I am no longer going to be a (PJ)...product junkie!! I have what I want and need! I am sooooo glad that its Saturday, the hurricane (Hanna) is gone, and now I can go and use my new products. Im going to go do some mixing and washing. I will keep you all up-to-date on my progress. I have to really find out what my hair type is, Im not all that sure, maybe someone can help me find that out. I have shoulder length hair, plenty of shrinkage due to being 9 weeks without a relaxer, its thick all around, but its thinner towards the ends due to the fact I need a relaxer. My hair is soft and holds any curls or any styles very well. You can do almost anything with my hair and it will hold. Just that the summer heat really got to it and it got dry. I experienced some breakage along the right and left temples and had some shedding. Well I believe that alot of this is going to come to an end with this product in use as well as Sams Jamaican Black Castor oil that I recieved on Wednesday I believe...can remember cause I was soooo excited to get it. Well ladies good luck to you all, I am very empressed by what you all have achieved and I am looking forward to feeling the successes as you all have.*


----------



## TANESHIAW

Hey ladies!

I've been using MT for about a month now, I haven't taken any progress pics yet, because I wanted all my damaged hair cut. I just got a relaxer and cut yesterday, so there's nothing left but healthy hair on my head. I'll take some pics tonight.

For those of you who are relaxed how long after you get a relaxer do you resume your MT regimen??

Thanks!!

Just Kiya girl I miss me some Rendevous BBQ.... uugghh, there are so many things I miss about Memphis, that I didn't realize till I moved back to Jersey...rofl


----------



## bravenewgirl87

Aggie said:


> My hair seem thicker to me which is what I really wanted.



*Maybe I'm just confused about my hair texture. But, I swear more and more loose curls keep popping up all over my head. No one else is experiencing this?*


----------



## BostonMaria

Ladies, I hope this was ok.. but I copied and pasted the instructions on how to use MT and OCT and pasted it on NaturallyCurly because a few women over there want to use MT.  I did it because I don't want them to shed due to lack of instruction. I am hoping it works for those ladies over there.  It was just the instructions on the first page.

I've gotten lazy with MT lately. I gave half my bottle to my sister who just BC'd and is anxious to get long hair again.  I will start applying MT again tomorrow and then on 9/24 I will blow dry my hair to see if I had any growth.


----------



## JustKiya

Alll you ladies buying the OCT is tempting, tempting! 



bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Maybe I'm just confused about my hair texture. But, I swear more and more loose curls keep popping up all over my head. No one else is experiencing this?*



As in - extra hair???  Or just differently textured hair? 



BostonMaria said:


> Ladies, I hope this was ok.. but I copied and pasted the instructions on how to use MT and OCT and pasted it on NaturallyCurly because a few women over there want to use MT.  I did it because I don't want them to shed due to lack of instruction. I am hoping it works for those ladies over there.  It was just the instructions on the first page.
> 
> I've gotten lazy with MT lately. I gave half my bottle to my sister who just BC'd and is anxious to get long hair again.  I will start applying MT again tomorrow and then on 9/24 I will blow dry my hair to see if I had any growth.



Girl, yes, that's fine and wonderful!! You should have suggested that they lurk here too - I was telling a sista in a PM that reading the full MT/OCT threads are like an education - if you actually read through all of the threads, it's like a pHd in Mega-Tek and Ovation.  I want to actually reread them, myself, at some point - I suspect that I'll be able to pick up details/points of interest by reading it all in a condensed period of time.  :scratchch One of these days, I will. 

You'll see the difference if you get (and stay) lazy with it, you will.


----------



## Petite One

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Maybe I'm just confused about my hair texture. But, I swear more and more loose curls keep popping up all over my head. No one else is experiencing this?*



You definitely are not alone.  Many of my shed hairs are showing a huge variety of curls to no curl at all at the new growth.  Looking at those alone one would think my hair texture covers ALL the hair type systems from 1-4.  No lie.  Now looking at my head is a different story.  I look like a teeny fluffy cloud walking around.  This thickness is no joke.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok....good. December is going to be on and poppin!!!
> 
> Luv ya girlie!


 
It sure is!!..Cant Wait!


----------



## Kozmc Kittn

*Hi everyone!! OK, its done. I have washed my hair and used MT for the first time along with a mixture if MT and black castor oil. Just to get my hair started off and running, I did follow the directions on the bottle but I didnt was it out, I used it as a leave in, just to see what it would do and feel. Its very thick and very soft, fluffy even, and as I stated before, I used my mixture applying it with an applicator bottle. I am actually gonna wash it again on Thursdays, which is my wash day, (no classes and I get off work at 3) but I will maybe wash again on Monday, every 3 days, just to see what results I get. But I am looking forward to sharing in my success with you all! *


----------



## Aggie

caramelmocha said:


> Thanks Aggie you just taught me something new


 
, YAY, you did it .


----------



## Aggie

CurlyMoo said:


> What did you do then that you are doing differently now? I think you and I have similar reggie.


 
Before I was only using it once a week on my hair and scalp for a 5 minute only treatment without heat, but now I use it a deeper protein treatment for 15-20 minutes with heat and I have been doing this for about 2 weeks now for added thickness. 

Also before I was using MT on my scalp but now I use my OCT on my pre-oiled scalp between my MT 20 minutes treatments, ie, Sundays, Tuesdays, and fridays I use the 20 minute MT treatment on my hair and scalp with heat and on Mondays, Wednesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays I use OCT on pre-oiled scalp. This is working out well so far for me. I will be able to update in another 4-6 weeks on *how* well it's working.


----------



## Aggie

TANESHIAW said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been using MT for about a month now, I haven't taken any progress pics yet, because I wanted all my damaged hair cut. I just got a relaxer and cut yesterday, so there's nothing left but healthy hair on my head. I'll take some pics tonight.
> 
> For those of you who are relaxed how long after you get a relaxer do you resume your MT regimen??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Just Kiya girl I miss me some Rendevous BBQ.... uugghh, there are so many things I miss about Memphis, that I didn't realize till I moved back to Jersey...rofl


 
I wait only 3 days to prevent my hair from reverting.


----------



## Aggie

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Maybe I'm just confused about my hair texture. But, I swear more and more loose curls keep popping up all over my head. No one else is experiencing this?*


 
Oh no bravenewgirl, don't get me wrong, my hair is thicker but quite manageable. It's like there are curls, loose as you say, but thick all at the same time. It's just wierd but wonderful, ya know?


----------



## Aggie

BostonMaria said:


> Ladies, I hope this was ok.. but I copied and pasted the instructions on how to use MT and OCT and pasted it on NaturallyCurly because a few women over there want to use MT. I did it because I don't want them to shed due to lack of instruction. I am hoping it works for those ladies over there. It was just the instructions on the first page.
> 
> *I've gotten lazy with MT lately.* I gave half my bottle to my sister who just BC'd and is anxious to get long hair again. I will start applying MT again tomorrow and then on 9/24 I will blow dry my hair to see if I had any growth.


 
Uh-Hm, **clears throat for what I'm about to do, Screaming!!!** Hey youoke:, yeah you, this is all in love but "What you talkin' 'bout gettin' lazy BM?  Don't let me haffa come over there you and give you a good ing!" Now get a movin' with the mega-saggin' girl. I'm keeping my :eye:s on you. 

Okay now that I got that off my chest, limme go back to lurkdom.


----------



## grnidmonster

rhapsdyblu said:


> Gurl, I feel you. I know I shouldn't have, but have been reading so much about folks using both products, (to quote Caramelmocha)I finally "whipped out my card", too. I ordered my OCT & received a notice that it will arrive on Tues. I know I shouldn't have, financially, but just had to. Can't wait 'til it arrive. Now my head is spinning on how to incorporate it into my regime. You know I plan to have a full hairline & hair down to my ankles in a week, right?
> 
> A week?????? I started checking after two days of use. I am still not quite two weeks (Monday 9/8 will be two full weeks) and I am disappointed with my growth. What is wrong w/ me? this tread gives you growthitis, aka "the itis". I told myself today I was going to quit tripping and give it a chance. I'll check my alopecia spots for growth on the 8th and not every other hour.


----------



## jojo70

Has anyone used any homemade garlic concotions with their ovation/megatek?

I heard that if you blends some garlic cloves with oil (e.g., olive oil) it can really help prevent your hair from shedding.


----------



## Aggie

Kozmc Kittn said:


> *Hi everyone!! OK, its done. I have washed my hair and used MT for the first time along with a mixture if MT and black castor oil. Just to get my hair started off and running, I did follow the directions on the bottle but I didnt was it out, I used it as a leave in, just to see what it would do and feel. Its very thick and very soft, fluffy even, and as I stated before, I used my mixture applying it with an applicator bottle. I am actually gonna wash it again on Thursdays, which is my wash day, (no classes and I get off work at 3) but I will maybe wash again on Monday, every 3 days, just to see what results I get. But I am looking forward to sharing in my success with you all! *


 
Are you going to massage in your scalp between washes like I do with the OCT or no?


----------



## Aggie

jojo70 said:


> Has anyone used any homemade garlic concotions with their ovation/megatek?
> 
> I heard that if you blends some garlic cloves with oil (e.g., olive oil) it can really help prevent your hair from shedding.


The recipe is in my fotki jojo.


----------



## Kozmc Kittn

Aggie said:


> Are you going to massage in your scalp between washes like I do with the OCT or no?[/quote
> 
> *Hi Aggie! I didn't purchase the OCT. I am still thinking about getting it though, and I just may later on in the month. At the time I am just going to massage it with the mixture that I put together. *


----------



## Aggie

Kozmc Kittn said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to massage in your scalp between washes like I do with the OCT or no?[/quote
> 
> *Hi Aggie! I didn't purchase the OCT. I am still thinking about getting it though, and I just may later on in the month. At the time I am just going to massage it with the mixture that I put together. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's still good too. I did massage my scalp with the MT when I first started but I massage in the OCT at the present time, but they are both great for massaging in the scalp.
Click to expand...


----------



## BostonMaria

BostonMaria said:


> Ok so I finally received my package today. I had to hide it from nosy co-workers LOL I got home, co-washed and applied it to my scalp. I still need to buy castor oil and I hafta figure out if I should apply it every morning or at night. Any suggestions? It didn't smell bad, but it does feel a bit sticky in my hair. Maybe more thick than sticky. *I gotta take a before pic but till then I measured 10 1/2 inches in the nape, sides and back. 9 inches in the front. And the dreaded piece of hair on the side I accidentally cut too short on the day of the BC is *crying* 8 inches.* Can't believe I did that.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Aww man I'm so glad I wrote that post back in July.  A few minutes ago I remembered my post and started to measure my hair. Before you guys post that "this post needs picture" smilie *LOL* I am getting my hair flatironed in 2 weeks to finally see how much my hair has grown with MT.

OK so I just measured and my nape area has 11 1/2 inches of hair so it grew one inch
Sides and front 11 inches.... I couldn't  freakin believe it! The front of my hair grew 2 inches in less than 2 months! The section I accidentally cut too short is now close to 10 inches! It was 8 inches in July.

Again, don't throw potatos at me ahahaha I will give you guys pictures soon.  I would do it now but my hair is natural and it shrinks up to my ears. I updated my *Fotki* if you want to see current pictures.

Anyway if anyone is wondering why I got 2 inches everywhere else but the nape, I was actually purposely applying the MT in the front and the side that was cut too short because my nape area is growing like a weed but I wanted the rest of my hair to catch up with the nape.  That's all for now. I will update my Fotki with flatironed hair soon.


----------



## CurlyMoo

grnidmonster said:


> rhapsdyblu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gurl, I feel you. I know I shouldn't have, but have been reading so much about folks using both products, (to quote Caramelmocha)I finally "whipped out my card", too. I ordered my OCT & received a notice that it will arrive on Tues. I know I shouldn't have, financially, but just had to. Can't wait 'til it arrive. Now my head is spinning on how to incorporate it into my regime. You know I plan to have a full hairline & hair down to my ankles in a week, right?
> 
> A week?????? I started checking after two days of use. I am still not quite two weeks (Monday 9/8 will be two full weeks) and I am disappointed with my growth. What is wrong w/ me? this tread gives you growthitis, aka "the itis". I told myself today I was going to quit tripping and give it a chance. I'll check my alopecia spots for growth on the 8th and not every other hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you using your MT? You shouldn't really expect results so soon because each person seems to be having different results. Due to you having alopecia it may take longer. I had fast results and did not expect it. I don't know if it will continue.  Please keep me posted because my sister has alopecia and I really want it to work for her.
Click to expand...


----------



## grnidmonster

Curly Moo,
I know I am ridiculous. I talked to my derm (this isnt the first time I have had alopecia) she said there is no reason for it not to grow back. Actually it is growing back, I just want it to grow faster and thicker. Like my siggy says...patience is my goal. I will PM you in about two weeks, the hair should be thicker and darker in the spot so I can really see.


----------



## Shimmie

Hi Darlings... 

My Progress Pics are in my siggy and Avatar.  I posted my progress pics from February to Sept.  I plan to have my next reveal in December.  

Angels, you're doing great.  I have to say that with my busy schedule I don't have a detailed regime, I just use the products each day as I am able.  If I miss a day, no need to stress, just continue and don't give in to fear of failure.  It's God who gives us hair anyway, the products are just a tool, the real progress comes from Him as we take good care of the gift of hair that He blesses us with. 

Do what you can for yourselves, don't stress for perfection.  Just care for your care with what's easiest for you.  My hair still grew even when I missed a week of treatments.   I use both the OCT and MT alternately.  No selected day for either one, I just alternate them.  

Rhapsodyblu you are beautiful and such an inspiration.  And I owe you and email.  Please forgive me...

Hugs and blessings to each of you.  Don't give up.  For God's Grace abounds towards each one of you.  Just ask Him for the right methods for you hair, He'll never fail to show you the answers.  

Much love.... 

Now I have to find the progress thread.... 

Shimmie....


----------



## CurlyMoo

Shimmie said:


> Hi Darlings...
> 
> My Progress Pics are in my siggy and Avatar. I posted my progress pics from February to Sept. I plan to have my next reveal in December.
> 
> Angels, you're doing great. I have to say that with my busy schedule I don't have a detailed regime, I just use the products each day as I am able. If I miss a day, no need to stress, just continue and don't give in to fear of failure. It's God who gives us hair anyway, the products are just a tool, the real progress comes from Him as we take good care of the gift of hair that He blesses us with.
> 
> Do what you can for yourselves, don't stress for perfection. Just care for your care with what's easiest for you. My hair still grew even when I missed a week of treatments. I use both the OCT and MT alternately. No selected day for either one, I just alternate them.
> 
> Rhapsodyblu you are beautiful and such an inspiration. And I owe you and email. Please forgive me...
> 
> Hugs and blessings to each of you. Don't give up. For God's Grace abounds towards each one of you. Just ask Him for the right methods for you hair, He'll never fail to show you the answers.
> 
> Much love....
> 
> Now I have to find the progress thread....
> 
> Shimmie....


 

OMG, your hair is really growing fast!   And it's much thicker! OUTSTANDING! Congratulations. I'm happy to see that you are still seeing great results. I can't wait for December.


----------



## carameldiva

I just did my first shampoo and dc since starting mega-tek on Tuesday. Everything went well. I will post pics when I take these micros out.


----------



## carameldiva

Shimmie said:


> Hi Darlings...
> 
> My Progress Pics are in my siggy and Avatar.  I posted my progress pics from February to Sept.  I plan to have my next reveal in December.
> 
> Angels, you're doing great.  I have to say that with my busy schedule I don't have a detailed regime, I just use the products each day as I am able.  If I miss a day, no need to stress, just continue and don't give in to fear of failure.  It's God who gives us hair anyway, the products are just a tool, the real progress comes from Him as we take good care of the gift of hair that He blesses us with.
> 
> Do what you can for yourselves, don't stress for perfection.  Just care for your care with what's easiest for you.  My hair still grew even when I missed a week of treatments.   I use both the OCT and MT alternately.  No selected day for either one, I just alternate them.
> 
> Rhapsodyblu you are beautiful and such an inspiration.  And I owe you and email.  Please forgive me...
> 
> Hugs and blessings to each of you.  Don't give up.  For God's Grace abounds towards each one of you.  Just ask Him for the right methods for you hair, He'll never fail to show you the answers.
> 
> Much love....
> 
> Now I have to find the progress thread....
> 
> Shimmie....



Congrats on the fabulous growth!!!


----------



## Shimmie

CurlyMoo said:


> OMG, your hair is really growing fast!   And it's much thicker! OUTSTANDING! Congratulations. I'm happy to see that you are still seeing great results. I can't wait for December.


Thank you sweet angel  

I kept my promise to post these for everyone.  

Hey CurlyMoo, you know where I'm headed back to.......The "Borama Forum"  (Your name for it) 

Here you are...


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Hi Darlings...
> 
> My Progress Pics are in my siggy and Avatar. I posted my progress pics from February to Sept. I plan to have my next reveal in December.
> 
> Angels, you're doing great. I have to say that with my busy schedule I don't have a detailed regime, I just use the products each day as I am able. If I miss a day, no need to stress, just continue and don't give in to fear of failure. It's God who gives us hair anyway, the products are just a tool, the real progress comes from Him as we take good care of the gift of hair that He blesses us with.
> 
> Do what you can for yourselves, don't stress for perfection. Just care for your care with what's easiest for you. My hair still grew even when I missed a week of treatments. I use both the OCT and MT alternately. No selected day for either one, I just alternate them.
> 
> Rhapsodyblu you are beautiful and such an inspiration. And I owe you and email. Please forgive me...
> 
> Hugs and blessings to each of you. Don't give up. For God's Grace abounds towards each one of you. Just ask Him for the right methods for you hair, He'll never fail to show you the answers.
> 
> Much love....
> 
> Now I have to find the progress thread....
> 
> Shimmie....


 
Whoa Mama, check out the length in that third pic and the thickness in pic#5. I am so impressed with your progress thus far Shimmie. Keep on growing honey . I missed you while you were gone.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Shimmie said:


> Thank you sweet angel
> 
> I kept my promise to post these for everyone.
> 
> Hey CurlyMoo, you know where I'm headed back to.......The "Borama Forum"  (Your name for it)
> 
> Here you are...


 

I'm glad you posted, because it's very incouraging to see that you are recieving consistant growth. I'm always fearing that this is it! No new growth for you!

Yes it's Borama mania.  I wonder what's going to happen when they take the temp political forum down. It will stay up til November. They're gonna have to give us medication. There will be serious withdrawal. 

I'm afraid to go back over there. Every time I go, there something new and suspicious about PaCain and company. I'm afraid if I peep in there will be news like "McCain is actually the father to all of Palin's children. Including her husband!"  I didn't realize that we had so many gumshoes in this forum. 

Aww, thank you for the lovely flowers.


----------



## Jade Feria

*I think I'm going to join the MT wagon.....*


----------



## twnz&1mo

Aggie said:


> Uh-Hm, **clears throat for what I'm about to do, Screaming!!!** Hey youoke:, yeah you, this is all in love but "What you talkin' 'bout gettin' lazy BM?  Don't let me haffa come over there you and give you a good ing!" Now get a movin' with the mega-saggin' girl. I'm keeping my :eye:s on you.
> 
> Okay now that I got that off my chest, limme go back to lurkdom.


 

Aggie that was too cute.


----------



## blazingthru

Shimmie said:


> Hi Darlings...
> 
> My Progress Pics are in my siggy and Avatar. I posted my progress pics from February to Sept. I plan to have my next reveal in December.
> 
> Angels, you're doing great. I have to say that with my busy schedule I don't have a detailed regime, I just use the products each day as I am able. If I miss a day, no need to stress, just continue and don't give in to fear of failure. It's God who gives us hair anyway, the products are just a tool, the real progress comes from Him as we take good care of the gift of hair that He blesses us with.
> 
> Do what you can for yourselves, don't stress for perfection. Just care for your care with what's easiest for you. My hair still grew even when I missed a week of treatments. I use both the OCT and MT alternately. No selected day for either one, I just alternate them.
> 
> Rhapsodyblu you are beautiful and such an inspiration. And I owe you and email. Please forgive me...
> 
> Hugs and blessings to each of you. Don't give up. For God's Grace abounds towards each one of you. Just ask Him for the right methods for you hair, He'll never fail to show you the answers.
> 
> Much love....
> 
> Now I have to find the progress thread....
> 
> Shimmie....


 Shimmie your hair is amazing.  Thank you for your always encouraging post.  My daughter was blown away when she saw your picture, I haven't gotten her committed yet but when she has her baby she is going to start taking better care of her hair.  I love your picture it holds a lot of hope.


----------



## TANESHIAW

OK finally some pics, but I forgot to take pics before my hair cut!!! 
This is a picture from the week before I starting using MT. You can see my nasty ratty ends!







These are pics of my new cut. I've been using MT for a month now. My hair has never been so soft and Shiny!


----------



## Aggie

twnz&1mo said:


> Aggie that was too cute.


 
Well what can I say twnz&1mo....in here, I am my sistas' keeper....or better yet, my sistas "hair" keeper.  I love ya'll so Ima be watchin' ta see who slackin' off so I can encourage and nudge them along so we can all reach the finishing line, not one at a time, but together.


----------



## Aggie

Wow, your hair is very pretty and healthy looking TANESHIAW. Good luck witht he MT/OCT regimen.



TANESHIAW said:


> OK finally some pics, but I forgot to take pics before my hair cut!!!
> This is a picture from the week before I starting using MT. You can see my nasty ratty ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics of my new cut. I've been using MT for a month now. My hair has never been so soft and Shiny!


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> *I think I'm going to join the MT wagon.....*


 
Ooooh another member, welcome Jade Feria. You will enjoy this thread. There is a lot of support here. Make sure you read some of it if you haven't yet before taking the plunge okay?


----------



## twnz&1mo

It's good to know that someone is going to keep my on the "growth and narrow" 



Aggie said:


> Well what can I say twnz&1mo....in here, I am my sistas' keeper....or better yet, my sistas "hair" keeper. I love ya'll so Ima be watchin' ta see who slackin' off so I can encourage and nudge them along so we can all reach the finishing line, not one at a time, but together.


----------



## EbonyEyes

Oh my my my!!!!!!  Your hair looks sooooooooo good!!!!!   


TANESHIAW said:


> OK finally some pics, but I forgot to take pics before my hair cut!!!
> This is a picture from the week before I starting using MT. You can see my nasty ratty ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics of my new cut. I've been using MT for a month now. My hair has never been so soft and Shiny!


----------



## grnidmonster

TANESHIAW
your hair is truly beautiful!!!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Curly Moo, I, too, like my girl, grnidmonster, am being ridiculous - trying to be funny, too.  Patience has never been one of my virtues & from the very first use, I found myself running to the mirror, looking for growth - hourly.  I KNOW this will not happen - does not stop me though.

Periodically, I calm down, then I see ya'lls progress pix, & start checking again.   As I said in the progress pix thread, we must all be patient.  I think when we some who seem to have miraculous growth, so quickly, we then have these crazy expectations.  For me, I don't always see progress.  But you guys keep PMing me, commenting on it & I have to go back & relook at my first pix to remind myself I have made progress.

I still say, though, when my OCT comes, I am gonna have ankle length hair & a full hairline in a week.



grnidmonster said:


> Curly Moo,
> I know I am ridiculous. I talked to my derm (this isnt the first time I have had alopecia) she said there is no reason for it not to grow back. Actually it is growing back, I just want it to grow faster and thicker. Like my siggy says...patience is my goal. I will PM you in about two weeks, the hair should be thicker and darker in the spot so I can really see.


----------



## ParvaniVida

rhapsdyblu said:


> Curly Moo, I, too, like my girl, grnidmonster, am being ridiculous - trying to be funny, too. Patience has never been one of my virtues & from the very first use, I found myself running to the mirror, looking for growth - hourly.  I KNOW this will not happen - does not stop me though.
> 
> Periodically, I calm down, then I see ya'lls progress pix, & start checking again.  As I said in the progress pix thread, we must all be patient. I think when we some who seem to have miraculous growth, so quickly, we then have these crazy expectations. For me, I don't always see progress. But you guys keep PMing me, commenting on it & I have to go back & relook at my first pix to remind myself I have made progress.
> 
> I still say, though, when my OCT comes, I am gonna have ankle length hair & a full hairline in a week.


 
LOL  Okay, I'm going to order OCT so that I can be right with you!!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu

Miss, Shimmie, your hair is gonna be down to your knees soon. & Don't worry about emails. I know you're out there always praying for us. You just take care of you. Great progress.



Shimmie said:


> Hi Darlings...
> 
> My Progress Pics are in my siggy and Avatar. I posted my progress pics from February to Sept. I plan to have my next reveal in December.
> 
> Angels, you're doing great. I have to say that with my busy schedule I don't have a detailed regime, I just use the products each day as I am able. If I miss a day, no need to stress, just continue and don't give in to fear of failure. It's God who gives us hair anyway, the products are just a tool, the real progress comes from Him as we take good care of the gift of hair that He blesses us with.
> 
> Do what you can for yourselves, don't stress for perfection. Just care for your care with what's easiest for you. My hair still grew even when I missed a week of treatments. I use both the OCT and MT alternately. No selected day for either one, I just alternate them.
> 
> Rhapsodyblu you are beautiful and such an inspiration. And I owe you and email. Please forgive me...
> 
> Hugs and blessings to each of you. Don't give up. For God's Grace abounds towards each one of you. Just ask Him for the right methods for you hair, He'll never fail to show you the answers.
> 
> Much love....
> 
> Now I have to find the progress thread....
> 
> Shimmie....


----------



## rhapsdyblu

WOW. <jaw dropping, eyes popping>  WOW!  Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful head of thick, lushious, shiney, healthy hair.  WOW.  Amazing.




TANESHIAW said:


> OK finally some pics, but I forgot to take pics before my hair cut!!!
> This is a picture from the week before I starting using MT. You can see my nasty ratty ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics of my new cut. I've been using MT for a month now. My hair has never been so soft and Shiny!


----------



## jamaicalovely

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm glad you posted, because it's very incouraging to see that you are recieving consistant growth. I'm always fearing that this is it! No new growth for you!
> 
> Yes it's Borama mania.  I wonder what's going to happen when they take the temp political forum down. It will stay up til November. They're gonna have to give us medication. There will be serious withdrawal.
> 
> I'm afraid to go back over there. Every time I go, there something new and suspicious about PaCain and company. I'm afraid if I peep in there will be news like "McCain is actually the father to all of Palin's children. Including her husband!"  I didn't realize that we had so many gumshoes in this forum.
> 
> Aww, thank you for the lovely flowers.



Ok, I need to start reading those threads.

Funny thing is I had that thought about McCain as father of Palin's baby.


----------



## jamaicalovely

TANESHIAW said:


> OK finally some pics, but I forgot to take pics before my hair cut!!!
> This is a picture from the week before I starting using MT. You can see my nasty ratty ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics of my new cut. I've been using MT for a month now. My hair has never been so soft and Shiny!



I love the shine.   What's cool is that I can tell that you can go from where you are to APL very quickly.


----------



## JustKiya

TANESHIAW said:


>



WOW! It's not longer, but your hair looks SO much healthier - and the shine! Lovely!! 

So, I got impatient, and mixed up a stronger MT mix. Basically, I took the ounce or so of my plain mix I had left, plus the ounce and a half or so of the MoeGro Mix (which, I didn't see any difference in growth from) mixed those two together, and then topped off my 4oz tub with straight MT. So, it's not as strong as the straight MT would be, but definitely stronger than the mix I was using before. I've also practically emptied my first bottle (yes, I'm still working on bottle #1 ) - there's maybe 1/2 ounce left in there, or so. 

I really need to get a satin pillowcase for my couch pillow.


----------



## EMJazzy

Hey ladies will my MT mix (JBCO & MT) mess up my finger coils? (see siggy) I'm "trying" to go the 'less manipulation' route.


----------



## january noir

EMJazzy said:


> Hey ladies will my MT mix (JBCO & MT) mess up my finger coils? (see siggy) I'm "trying" to go the 'less manipulation' route.


 

I  your hair EMJ!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

january noir said:


> I  your hair EMJ!!!


 
Thank you January!!


----------



## JustKiya

EMJazzy said:


> Hey ladies will my MT mix (JBCO & MT) mess up my finger coils? (see siggy) I'm "trying" to go the 'less manipulation' route.



Cute!! I think it'll make your parts fuzzier faster, but otherwise, no. It should make application easier, since your hair is pre-parted.


----------



## EMJazzy

JustKiya said:


> Cute!! I think it'll make your parts fuzzier faster, but otherwise, no. It should make application easier, since your hair is pre-parted.


 
Thanks! I noticed that I use less of the mix now that it's 'pre-parted'  I will report back in a few days to let ya'll know how long the "style" last before I have to redo.


----------



## luvn_life

Can you perm your hair like normal or do you have to wait or do something extra??


----------



## luvn_life

I mean relax you hair...


----------



## january noir

kyna323 said:


> I mean relax you hair...


 

I have used my Ovation products the day before and several days after a touch up.


----------



## CurlyMoo

TANESHIAW said:


> OK finally some pics, but I forgot to take pics before my hair cut!!!
> This is a picture from the week before I starting using MT. You can see my nasty ratty ends!


 
OMG, look at that fullness. GREAT JOB! Your hair is so nice, full and shiny. Looks very healthy.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I need to start reading those threads.
> 
> Funny thing is I had that thought about McCain as father of Palin's baby.


 
Not you too! I just read the one where McCain pushed a woman in a wheel chair. Good Lawd how did these people get this far?


----------



## grnidmonster

I need some help. I am finding that I too have multiple types of hair on my head now. Little curls, fuzzy chicken hair (that's what I call real fine fly away hair) and normal strands. The new little curls and fuzzies seem to be well balanced w/ protein and mositure. The normal strands are dry, i mean poppin' when I stretch them. I have even found pieces that have broken off and are about 1-2 inches long (no buld or fine terminal end). I have been applying moisture and will not apply OCT or MT to my strands until I can fix the problem. My question-do you think I will end up over moisturizing my new little curls (which I am very fond of) and my fuzzies (which look so sexy the way the softly curl like the "gud hurr" girls). Any advice?


----------



## JustKiya

grnidmonster said:


> I need some help. I am finding that I too have multiple types of hair on my head now. Little curls, fuzzy chicken hair (that's what I call real fine fly away hair) and normal strands. The new little curls and fuzzies seem to be well balanced w/ protein and mositure. The normal strands are dry, i mean poppin' when I stretch them. I have even found pieces that have broken off and are about 1-2 inches long (no buld or fine terminal end). I have been applying moisture and will not apply OCT or MT to my strands until I can fix the problem. My question-do you think I will end up over moisturizing my new little curls (which I am very fond of) and my fuzzies (which look so sexy the way the softly curl like the "gud hurr" girls). Any advice?



 Why chicken hair, though?? I've got it too, but chicken hair???  

How often have you been DC'ing? That would be the first thing I would do to attempt to ensure that all of my hair was happy. Also, from the sounds of it, you have been applying MT/OCT directly to your length? Perhaps you should decrease the frequency of that by half. 

 I think that (I hope that, I should say) our 'overall' head has a balance - it might be a tiny bit less protein than some strands need, and maybe a tiny bit more moisture than other strands need. 

Hrrm. To put it even clearer, I think that your most protein sensitive hairs should determine how much protein you use, and that your thirstiest hairs should dictate how much moisture you use.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Aggie

twnz&1mo said:


> It's good to know that someone is going to keep my on the "growth and narrow"


 
  .


----------



## twnz&1mo

so off topic, but uh who is that in your avatar? 



kyna323 said:


> I mean relax you hair...


----------



## Shimmie

rhapsdyblu said:


> Miss, Shimmie, your hair is gonna be down to your knees soon. & Don't worry about emails. I know you're out there always praying for us. You just take care of you. Great progress.


Hey Darlin'... I'm so honored that you are here among us.  Rhapsyblu you are as open and as pure as they come and the inspiration that you are to everyone here is priceless.   

God has 'favored' you and He has favored us with your gift of unwavering stand to not give up.  Each time you post, gives me strength to keep going and not look back.   

God bless you...


----------



## Shimmie

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I need to start reading those threads.
> 
> Funny thing is I had that thought about McCain as father of Palin's baby.



  Oh no...... 



CurlyMoo said:


> I'm glad you posted, because it's very incouraging to see that you are recieving consistant growth. I'm always fearing that this is it! No new growth for you!
> 
> Yes it's Borama mania.  I wonder what's going to happen when they take the temp political forum down. It will stay up til November. They're gonna have to give us medication. There will be serious withdrawal.
> 
> I'm afraid to go back over there. Every time I go, there something new and suspicious about PaCain and company. I'm afraid if I peep in there will be news like "McCain is actually the father to all of Palin's children. Including her husband!"  I didn't realize that we had so many gumshoes in this forum.
> 
> Aww, thank you for the lovely flowers.


CurlyMoo, you are more than welcome for the flowers... Here's more  

I don't even want to think about November 5....  and not having our forum. 

But we'll still have our Ovation and Mega Tek    And most important ...Our Longer - Thicker Hair!


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Whoa Mama, check out the length in that third pic and the thickness in pic#5. I am so impressed with your progress thus far Shimmie. Keep on growing honey . I missed you while you were gone.


Heyyyyyyy, "Angel Aggie"   

Thank you for the all of the help and encouragement you've shared along this journey with me.   

I forgot to mention in my earlier progress posts that my hair really took off with the garlic treatments, because it stopped the shedding.  You were the one who introduced me to the Alter Ego Garlic Hair Creme Conditioner and it was worth every penny it cost me. :dollar:

How can I not thank God each day for you....and I truly do.  You love helping others and you love God...the beauty of your heart shows in all that you say and do.  Don't ever change.  Just grow longer hair.


----------



## Shimmie

Trudy said:


> Shimmie your hair is amazing.  Thank you for your always encouraging post.  My daughter was blown away when she saw your picture, I haven't gotten her committed yet but when she has her baby she is going to start taking better care of her hair.  I love your picture it holds a lot of hope.


Trudy, only you could use such a post to bring tears to my eyes.  I am honored that you thought enough of my pictures to share them with your daughter.  I thank God for you. 

Give you daughter a big hug for me  and tell her that God has only just begun to bless her and the life of her beautiful new baby.   

Love and blessings to you, Trudy and I mean it with all of my heart.


----------



## grnidmonster

JK,
IDK, it is just fluffy and fly away like baby chicks so I have always called it baby chicken hair when it acts like that. 

I have only put the MT on the length of my hair twice and for less than 15 minutes. I also DC'd immediately after each time. I will defer to the thirstiest hair and add more moisture and then correct if needed. Thank you.

I just did a dc and it seems a bit better.


----------



## CurlyMoo

rhapsdyblu said:


> Curly Moo, I, too, like my girl, grnidmonster, am being ridiculous - trying to be funny, too. Patience has never been one of my virtues & from the very first use, I found myself running to the mirror, looking for growth - hourly.  I KNOW this will not happen - does not stop me though.
> 
> Periodically, I calm down, then I see ya'lls progress pix, & start checking again.  As I said in the progress pix thread, we must all be patient. I think when we some who seem to have miraculous growth, so quickly, we then have these crazy expectations. For me, I don't always see progress. But you guys keep PMing me, commenting on it & I have to go back & relook at my first pix to remind myself I have made progress.
> 
> I still say, though, when my OCT comes, I am gonna have ankle length hair & a full hairline in a week.


 
I think you are getting the results but it's tough to see. The same happened for me. I'm a natural and although I could feel the difference I didn't see it at first because of shrinkage. I wasn't really checking for it but it just snuck up on me. I was un-twisting my hair and was like WTF??? This soon?? I must be dreaming. You are right patience is key. This stuff really works. And remember each head will prolly see different results. I can see why you would want crazy expectations considering all the examples in this tread.  I think I'm one of those crazy expectations.  I'm looking forward to what my hair is going to do. I pray for great results and patience. 

Whacha gon do with ankle length hair?


----------



## CurlyMoo

grnidmonster said:


> Curly Moo,
> I know I am ridiculous. I talked to my derm (this isnt the first time I have had alopecia) she said there is no reason for it not to grow back. Actually it is growing back, I just want it to grow faster and thicker. Like my siggy says...patience is my goal. I will PM you in about two weeks, the hair should be thicker and darker in the spot so I can really see.


 
Don't worry you will see results. Pretty soon you will have more hair than you know what to do with. My hair was noticeably thicker after the first wash the next day. Then I noticed the length the following week. When I started my MT regimen I decided that I was not going to drive myself nuts over this because there are no guarantees. So I just treated it like another deep conditioner. I think the main reason I was not so focused on my hair was because I had some personal issues creep up that took my mind off of it. My job situation changed and several people in my life had birthdays so I was busy running around too. I think you need to just step back from it emotionally and mentally because stress is not good for alopecia sufferers. You should go hang out in the political forum and give yourself a good laugh.  

Take care and happy growing.


----------



## carameldiva

Bump..........................................


----------



## Aggie

CurlyMoo said:


> Don't worry you will see results. Pretty soon you will have more hair than you know what to do with. My hair was noticeably thicker after the first wash the next day. Then I noticed the length the following week. When I started my MT regimen I decided that I was not going to drive myself nuts over this because there are no guarantees. So I just treated it like another deep conditioner. I think the main reason I was not so focused on my hair was because I had some personal issues creep up that took my mind off of it. My job situation changed and several people in my life had birthdays so I was busy running around too. I think you need to just step back from it emotionally and mentally because stress is not good for alopecia sufferers. You should go hang out in the political forum and give yourself a good laugh.
> 
> Take care and happy growing.


 
Hi CurlyMoo, I got your friend request in my fotki but for some reaosn I cannot add comments in my guestbook or my albums and I can't even add friends without the system automaticlly logging me out. As soon as it comes up, I will be adding you too.

Is anyone else having this same problem with fotki?


----------



## CurlyMoo

Aggie said:


> Hi CurlyMoo, I got your friend request in my fotki but for some reaosn I cannot add comments in my guestbook or my albums and I can't even add friends without the system automaticlly logging me out. As soon as it comes up, I will be adding you too.
> 
> Is anyone else having this same problem with fotki?


 
Ok, no problem. I have probelms responding to comments. It seems like they never get them. So I edit their comments by adding my own to them. But I don't think they get a reply notice.


----------



## cocoberry10

My Mega Tek came and I will use it tonight!


----------



## Aggie

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, no problem. I have probelms responding to comments. It seems like they never get them. So I edit their comments by adding my own to them. But I don't think they get a reply notice.


 
Well then I think this is a conspiracy of fotki against me then seeing that I didn't sign up for the paid subsription, IDK, I could be wrong though or maybe it's just my system acting up, however, I am not having any other system problems, only fotki. I'm just mad  because I'm unable to do what I want to do in there right now. I'm just venting too.


----------



## Aggie

cocoberry10 said:


> My Mega Tek came and I will use it tonight!


Welcome cocoberry and get rerady for longer lengths and thicker tresses honey.


----------



## november wind

Today is the one month-a-versary of me using MT.  The other night my husband was stroking my hair, and said that is is soooo thick, yay!  I cut off about an inch this weekend, but I just know that MT will get me back on track with getting to my APL goal, hopefully by my b-day.


----------



## Platinum

I'm 1 week post (I did a corrective last week) and I'm already noticing a little new growth. I hope this is a sign of the growth spurt that I've been waiting for.


----------



## BostonMaria

Platinum said:


> I'm 1 week post (I did a corrective last week) and I'm already noticing a little new growth. I hope this is a sign of the growth spurt that I've been waiting for.



Growth in ONE week? Wow that's incredible. Between relaxers and MT you're gonna hafta get a second job LOL

I just applied MT to my freshly washed hair. I did two braids and I'm off to bed. I have been lazy and haven't been applying it (wasn't sure if it was working) but now that I know it is I'll be more consistent.

G'night


----------



## AlkalineSteam

Just checking in...
I've been using MT for 2 weeks and I'm 3.5 weeks post. I just started a growth spurt 2 days ago and my new growth is off the hook! My roots are so thick. I can't say that I've ever had this much NG before week 6. I'm very, very excited but have no idea how I'm going to make it another 4.5 weeks for my next touch-up.

Just fyi, I apply every other day to my scalp using an applicator bottle. My mix is 50/50 MT & Coconut oil. I also add a dollop of MT into my ORS pak for my twice weekly DC.


----------



## Platinum

BostonMaria said:


> Growth in ONE week? Wow that's incredible. Between relaxers and MT you're gonna hafta get a second job LOL
> 
> I just applied MT to my freshly washed hair. I did two braids and I'm off to bed. I have been lazy and haven't been applying it (wasn't sure if it was working) but now that I know it is I'll be more consistent.
> 
> G'night


 
Nah, I'm going to start stretching my relaxers again . I'm afraid that I may have breakage if I get in the habit of relaxing too soon.

G'night sis!


----------



## devin

Okay after spending hours and hours reading this thread(it is growing by the minute), OCT thread and I don't know how many other threads I want to jump on the bandwagon. My hair is already pretty thick, but my edges need growth from sew-ins that I had. Plus I figured a little assisted growth and extra thickness wouldn't hurt.   I figured I would start with MT. I want to apply it daily to my scalp after applying jojoba oil and I will wash and DC weekly with Kenra MS and MC. and moisturize daily or as needed with Aloe vera liquid/Glycerin mix. I also use Redken Hair cleansing cream for my chelating poo.  I will also purchase some garlic tabs from Puritan to keep on hand in case I have excessive shedding.  I am getting a relaxer next Thursday so I will give it a couple of weeks and then start.  Does this sound like a good regimen?


----------



## camilla

it sounds very good you may have to co wash during the week it can build up after a few days! happy hair growing


----------



## devin

camilla said:


> it sounds very good you may have to co wash during the week it can build up after a few days! happy hair growing


 

will do. thanks!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

TANESHIAW your hair looks very pretty and shiny


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Shimmie, beautiful progress as always  look how thick your hair has gotten?


----------



## JustKiya

devin said:


> Okay after spending hours and hours reading this thread(it is growing by the minute), OCT thread and I don't know how many other threads I want to jump on the bandwagon. My hair is already pretty thick, but my edges need growth from sew-ins that I had. Plus I figured a little assisted growth and extra thickness wouldn't hurt.   I figured I would start with MT. I want to apply it daily to my scalp after applying jojoba oil and I will wash and DC weekly with Kenra MS and MC. and moisturize daily or as needed with Aloe vera liquid/Glycerin mix. I also use Redken Hair cleansing cream for my chelating poo.  I will also purchase some garlic tabs from Puritan to keep on hand in case I have excessive shedding.  I am getting a relaxer next Thursday so I will give it a couple of weeks and then start.  Does this sound like a good regimen?



It sounds great! The only thing - you might want to slide an extra DC in there in the middle of the week, if you can. Keep an eye on your hair and see if it seems to be getting drier/harder faster - I've found that my hair is MUCH happier with twice weekly DC's.....


----------



## Platinum

JustKiya said:


> It sounds great! The only thing - you might want to slide an extra DC in there in the middle of the week, if you can. Keep an eye on your hair and see if it seems to be getting drier/harder faster - I've found that my hair is MUCH happier with twice weekly DC's.....


 

That's a great idea, JK. I noticed that my hair has been drying out like crazy lately. I guess I'm going to have to cowash and DC more often.


----------



## Brinasia

Well I got my Mega -Tek today.  I have started reading thread but have not come up with a regime that makes sense.  I would like to start using it tonight. Please...tell me what and how much to mix it with and what DC to use.  Thanks ladies.

Also i order it from stagecoach on Friday and got it today!!!!


----------



## Beauti515

Hi ladies! I need help  please tell me if using mt correcty. I apply to scalp nightly and rinse in a.m.  Then put doo gro leave in and growth lotion daily. So far no itching or shedding. Also twice weekly I dc with mt   and organic root stimulator olive oil dc    when mill ii see results? Well my hair feels thicker


----------



## JustKiya

Beauti515 said:


> Hi ladies! I need help  please tell me if using mt correctly. I apply to scalp nightly and rinse in a.m.  Then put doo gro leave in and growth lotion daily. So far no itching or shedding. Also twice weekly I dc with mt   and organic root stimulator olive oil dc    when mill ii see results? Well my hair feels thicker



Hrm. 

1) I would not DC with MT _*twice*_ weekly, unless your hair is SERIOUSLY protein starved. Actually, even if it was, twice a week?  Headed straight for a protein overload, that way. 

2) I don't know enough of ORS OO DC but make a comment either way - but doesn't that have protein in it, as well? You need a very moisturzing DC to conteract the protein in the MT. 

3) I would personally try to leave the MT on your scalp longer than just overnight. The general idea is to leave it on as long as possible, so if you cowash daily, it would be best to apply it after you cowash, and leave it on all day. 

4) When you will see results depends on your head - the timeline has varied from 2 weeks to 90 days. But, if your hair feels thicker, thats a good thing, as well.


----------



## Beauti515

Thanks alot jk u definitely need to write a book. The ors dc is the replenishing pak no protein in the ingredients mostly herbs. I will have patience and allow my mt work its magic


----------



## devin

JustKiya said:


> It sounds great! The only thing - you might want to slide an extra DC in there in the middle of the week, if you can. Keep an eye on your hair and see if it seems to be getting drier/harder faster - I've found that my hair is MUCH happier with twice weekly DC's.....


 

Thanks! I can't wait to get started! I am sure I can find some horse supply stores here in Houston, I am always seeing horse stables.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## balancegoals2009

I have my Meg Tek today and I staring today 9/9/08 at 8:07 I am in ...good luck


----------



## Kay.Dee

I don't know how I managed to not come in this thread until now. I've been coddling the last bit of surge I have and I've been looking for a replacement.  I've learned that sulfur is not for me.  But Mega tek :scratchch


----------



## JustKiya

Hey, Kay.Dee!!! Your siggy always makes me  and  and  and makes me go 'See? Sometimes times is *hard*', everytime I see it.  

You might get mad at me for this, but seriously - read the whole thread - or, at least do a GOOD search and read the multitude of shorter threads made so that people wouldn't have to read this thread.  

Maybe... Hrm. I might work on that tomorrow.


----------



## Kay.Dee

I've been reading, can't say that I read 300+ pgs though .

I'm still researching because (like my siggy) times is hard and I can't afford to buy mega tek even if i wanted to (and I'm in the Buy Nothing Challenge). Unfortunately I have plenty of time to research before making any purchases


off to read more


----------



## rhapsdyblu

<happy little singsong> I got my OCT, I got my OCT.

Now....how am I going to incorporate it into my regime?

I AM gonna have ankle length hair & a full hairline next week.


----------



## Miz_Complexity

I got my MT yesterday and I will be posting my starting photos.


----------



## EMJazzy

rhapsdyblu said:


> <happy little singsong> I got my OCT, I got my OCT.
> 
> Now....how am I going to incorporate it into my regime?
> 
> I AM gonna have ankle length hair & a full hairline next week.


 
   



Miz_Complexity said:


> I got my MT yesterday and I will be posting my starting photos.


 
Kewl!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*Ok, so i want to start rollersetting my hair (because i'm kind of tired of the protective styles and phony ponytails) will this be possible with the megatek?*

*Like, can i rollerset it and then apply the mt to my scalp without risking reversion (i'm transitioning) or is it safe to say that i can only rollerset on days when i'm not going to use it?*


----------



## Snuckles

I can't keep my tongue any longer.  If we are going to direct newbies to read through this thread because it contains sooooo much information, let's not clog it up with chit-chat that has nothing to do with the topic at hand.  I see this thread is 356 pages long and is quite intimidating for someone coming along.  All I ask, and I assume others feel the same way, is that you put the idle chit-chat in a PM or another thread.

Okay, now that I got that off my chest, I need to go back and catch up before going back into lurkdom.

ETA what I mean by idle chit-chat is conversations about things other then hair & this product.


----------



## twnz&1mo

I'm transitioning also and no matter how little I apply the waves come back.  Test a little and see what happens, good luck.



*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *Ok, so i want to start rollersetting my hair (because i'm kind of tired of the protective styles and phony ponytails) will this be possible with the megatek?*
> 
> *Like, can i rollerset it and then apply the mt to my scalp without risking reversion (i'm transitioning) or is it safe to say that i can only rollerset on days when i'm not going to use it?*


----------



## Shimmie

Snuckles said:


> I can't keep my tongue any longer. If we are going to direct newbies to read through this thread because it contains sooooo much information, let's not clog it up with chit-chat that has nothing to do with the topic at hand. I see this thread is 356 pages long and is quite intimidating for someone coming along. All I ask, and I assume others feel the same way, is that you put the idle chit-chat in a PM or another thread.
> 
> Okay, now that I got that off my chest, I need to go back and catch up before going back into lurkdom.
> 
> ETA what I mean by idle chit-chat is conversations about things other then hair & this product.


I can understand your frustration, but it's really simple to bypass the posts that you feel are idle.   I do it all the time.  Just keep it 'scrolling'.  

This thread has developed several relationships and it will contain 'greetings' and how are you's.  We care more about building each other up.  The product is just a product, but the care and feeding of each person's feelings are much more important. 

Just do what I do, scroll past what doesn't apply to my interests.


----------



## twnz&1mo

BEAUTIFUL SHIMMIE


----------



## Shimmie

rhapsdyblu said:


> <happy little singsong> I got my OCT, I got my OCT.
> 
> Now....how am I going to incorporate it into my regime?
> 
> I AM gonna have ankle length hair & a full hairline next week.


Try using the Ovation every other day.   Twice a week should be give you great results.   

Blessings....


----------



## Shimmie

twnz&1mo said:


> BEAUTIFUL SHIMMIE


  I know it's hard to read this thread, but it is what it is.  It contains WOMEN and WOMEN talk to each other and the stronger the bonds we have with each other, the more we talk.   

Shoot, don't get me on the phone... 

Okay --- back to the Hair.....


----------



## Platinum

I'm tempted to buy the Ovation but I have too many products already. ( You should see the inside of my truck). Who knows. I may decide to get it after all.


----------



## Snuckles

Shimmie said:


> I can understand your frustration, but it's really simple to bypass the posts that you feel are idle. I do it all the time. Just keep it 'scrolling'.
> 
> This thread has developed several relationships and it will contain 'greetings' and how are you's. We care more about building each other up. The product is just a product, but the care and feeding of each person's feelings are much more important.
> 
> Just do what I do, scroll past what doesn't apply to my interests.


 
I hear you, I just know what it must be like for someone to have to try and figure this thing out.  I saw a few pages back a bunch of newbies came into the thread and were being directed to read the entire thread before asking any questions becuz anything & everything they wanted to know were already contained in these pages.

I just feel for anyone trying to figure this thing out.  

I don't have time to use the cute smiley faces and what not but know I'm following you guys and reading this thread even though I'm not posting much.  And Shimmie, don't get me started, you're an Angel!  I'm convinced!


----------



## Shimmie

Platinum said:


> I'm tempted to buy the Ovation but I have too many products already. ( You should see the inside of my truck). Who knows. I may decide to get it after all.


Oh My!   You have a truck load of products????   

Ovation is truly a wonderful product, I have no regrets at all for the money spent.   However, I DO wish that it were less expensive though.  I honestly do not think it needs to be priced as high as it is.  

But the product does keep its promise...it definitely grows hair fast and long.   So go with the Ovation ... go ahead  

Blessings...


----------



## Shimmie

Snuckles said:


> I hear you, I just know what it must be like for someone to have to try and figure this thing out. I saw a few pages back a bunch of newbies came into the thread and were being directed to read the entire thread before asking any questions becuz anything & everything they wanted to know were already contained in these pages.
> 
> I just feel for anyone trying to figure this thing out.
> 
> I don't have time to use the cute smiley faces and what not but know I'm following you guys and reading this thread even though I'm not posting much. And Shimmie, don't get me started, you're an Angel! I'm convinced!


I truly do understand because this is a LONG thread.  

Suppose I try this, I'll take some time out in the next week and create a page of 'helps and finds' that we can have our moderator add to the front of this thread.   And this way, we can direct the newbies and others who have questions.  

I'll be honest, I've missed a lot of posts that were directed to me personally because this thread grows so fast.   I'll start working on the help sheet and post it as soon as I can.  

You take care and your hair will grow no matter what...Okay?  We're here to hold you up in this journey.


----------



## Honey-Dip

That would be AWESOME!!! THANKS!!



Shimmie said:


> I truly do understand because this is a LONG thread.
> 
> Suppose I try this, I'll take some time out in the next week and create a page of 'helps and finds' that we can have our moderator add to the front of this thread. And this way, we can direct the newbies and others who have questions.
> 
> I'll be honest, I've missed a lot of posts that were directed to me personally because this thread grows so fast. I'll start working on the help sheet and post it as soon as I can.
> 
> You take care and your hair will grow no matter what...Okay? We're here to hold you up in this journey.


----------



## Snuckles

^^^^  I agree!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I actually a guilty of directing newbies to the thread. I know it contains a lot of chit chat, but because of it, i was able to get tips on how to use it along with other information and ideas that i can incorporate into my regimen. i actually liked reading the thred (the old one and the new one) and i pm'ed nice & wavy a few times before and then afterwards i was able to make a decision and learn how to work wih mt. I think it's beneficial, to newbies and to current users, and i don't mind reading through the chit chat, it keeps my day going *


----------



## Shimmie

*For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*

*Snuckles This is Just for You!* 

*Attention Newbies!* 

*Help Notes for using Ovation Cell Therapy an Mega Tek* 

Rule #1 -  Forget reading this entire thread.     Yes...forget it.  It's too overwhelming and you will only be more confused on use of these products. 

Rule # 2 -  I am ON PURPOSE omitting all of the EXTRA's (even my extras I've shared in earlier posts) that so many us have listed in our regimes.   

*I am posting the Simple Method which is ALL anyone needs to follow*.     

Rule #3 -   Relax and Allow your Hair to Grow...It will. 

Steps for Using these products that WORK!

*I.   Ovation Hair Care System*

www.ovationhair.com

Main Product in this system that produces Growth: 

*Ovation Cell Therapy*  -  The Growth Product

http://www.ovationhair.com/OvationStore.asp?ac=lk&cat=2

*How to use:*

1. Apply to a clean scalp as you would hair oil or hair grease and gently massage into your scalp with the pads (soft part) of your fingers.   

2.  Leave on your scalp for at least an hour then rinse your scalp with lukewarm water and proceed with your favorite hair conditioner.   Place in protective style.  

3.  OR --- leave in overnight and rinse out in the morning.   Place hair in protective style.  

*That's it.  You're done!* 

3.  How often?   At least 3 times a week.   Each night is fine, but 3 times a week is plenty.    I know because I've done so.  

*You do not need all three Ovation products*.   Although I have the complete system,  I mainly use the Cell Therapy.    

*II. Mega Tek --* Same as above

1.   Apply to scalp as you would a scalp conditoner or hair grease.  
2.   Gently massage the prduct into scalp with soft pads of your fingers.
3.   Leave in at least one hour or overnight. 
4.   Rinse out, condition hair with favorite hair conditioner.
5.   Put hair in protective style.

*Which Product does what?* 

*Mega Tek* will thicken your hair -- fast!  *It will also strenghten your hair which will lenghten your hair.  * 

*Ovation Cell Therapy* will lengthen your hair --- fast!  It just doesn't thicken as quickly as the Mega Tek does.  But it sure gives the length. 

*Shampooing your hair....* 

As often or as little as you wish.   I use shampoo only once a month.    

However,  at least 3 times a week,  I Condition-Wash with my favorite conditioner.    After I rinse, the conditioner out, I apply either Ovation or Mega Tek to my scalp.  If I'm sleepy, I leave it in overnight.   

I even go out in public with this product in my hair.    Ain't nobody gonna grow my hair but me, so I could care less about what anyone thinks.  

Key Principle -  Make it easy on yourself.   The only method to focus upon is that this is a scalp treatment.   And it's not complicated  

Do your thing with it and forget about all of the extras, such as the oils, and whatever else you've been reading.   You DO NOT NEED IT!  

*Oiling Your Scalp:*

Only if you want to.  And if so, use either Castor Oil or Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil.  They are growth oils.   

If you want to mix a little oil with the Ovation or Mega Tek, you can, but you do not have to.  It's only an option.  However, if you do, only use Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil.  Again, these are growth oils. 

*SHEDDING*

It's happens, but do not panick.  I had major shedding after the 3rd week of Ovation, but I survived and so did my hair.  

Garlic saved the day and my hair and my nerves    Garlic stops the shedding. 

*Garlic Tabs:*

*Internally:*   Take 1 -3 tablets per day.   That's all you need.   Don't overload on this because it's not necessary.  

*Externally:*  Make a garlic paste as follows:

About 1 Tablespoon of Garlic Powder (not Garlic Salt -- Powder only)

Mix with with enough Castor Oil (or Olive Oil or Jojoba Oil) to make a thin paste.   

Apply this Garlic paste onto and into your entire head, hair and scalp.  Cover your head with plastic cap and leave this mixture on your head for a least one hour.   YOU DO NOT NEED HEAT!.    Your body heat is quite sufficient.    I use one of those gold mylar (foil) plastic caps and it truly heats up my hair on its own.   

Now wash your hair with a mild shampoo and then condition your hair.   Place into a protective style and Smile!    Cause your shedding has just been 'checked' ... 

Now if you want to spend extra money, you can purchase the Alter Ego Garlic Hair cream conditioner.   I love this product and it smells so light and fresh and it works!   

Here's one of many links for the product:  

http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?goodsIdx=2157

*Moisture:*

Keep your hair moisturized as well. Do what you know is best for moisturizing your hair.  Use your favorite DC's (Deep conditioning products/regimes).  Just make it easy for YOU.  That's the Key --- making it easy for you to maintain.  

*Other Proteins:*

Stay away from them.  Both of these products are protein heavy and you do not need other proteins.  It will dry your hair.

Here's a Treat for your Hair:

*"The Kiya Fizzie"  --- The KF Solution *from our family member "Just Kiya"

Add a little Sea Salt (1/2 teaspoon) to a huge handful of your favorite hair conditioner.  Any conditioner of your choice. 

Mix well and apply to your hair.  Cover with Plasic cap for at least an hour.  Rinse out and your hair will be as soft as can be.  This also Relaxes the ends of your hair.   See pic #4 in my siggy pikistrip.  Treat yourself to the Kiya Fizzie once a week.  Your hair will love you for it.  

Ladies this is it!   I am so sorry for adding to the confusion.   We all want to grow our hair super fast, well this is it!   When  I stopped adding all of the extras my hair grew.    The only 'extra' in my regime is the use of the Garlic.   That's it.    My hair grew even faster.  

Okay............now go grow that hair!   

 

I'm going to ask DSD to post this up front to make it easier for the Newbies.  

Until we get this posted up front just remember this is post number #3567.

*More Notes:*

*Garlic Supplement Precautions: *

Garlic is a blood thinner, which is good, but too much is not good.   And there are other things in our diets that are blood thinners, such as Vitamin E.   

As a matter of precaution do not overload on the Garlic Supplement doses.  300mg is good; no more than 900 mg per day.

ESPECIALLY if someone has a surgical procedure of any kind coming up.   Your doctor will (SHOULD) tell you to stop taking any vitamins such as Vitamin E, Garlic and even Aspirin until after the surgery.   I'm speaking even minor surgical procedures, not just major ones.  

Taking  Garlic 'overload' just to stop shedding isn't worth the health risks.   Even if one does not have a surgical procedure forthcoming, don't discount a minor accident which may cause bleeding of some kind.    A person does not want to have their system so thinned out that it won't clot, when it's supposed to.  

Go easy on the Garlic supplements that you take internally.   

*Your hair will stop shedding.*   The external care of applying the 'Garlic/Oil' will stop the shedding.   Or the Garlic Conditioners such as Alter Ego and also Nutrine.


----------



## fogannie

Hi ladies - The last picture is my starting point for this challenge.  I am presently 6 weeks post, hope to make it to 12 weeks - wishful thinking.  Thanks for all of the great posts.


----------



## devin

^^Thank you so much Shimmie for this post!! This is so wonderful of you to do this!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*WOW SHIMMIE!!! YOU WORK FAST!!! *


----------



## JustKiya

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *WOW SHIMMIE!!! YOU WORK FAST!!! *



She does, doesn't she!?!?  Go head, Ms. Shimmie! Shoot, gets me off the hook!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Shimmie Shimie CoCo Pop!!! This thread needed that fa sho!


----------



## lipati

So according to the post above, mega tek does not increase growth/lengthen it only strengthen,,,


----------



## Snuckles

:notworthy

Okay everyone let's  Shimmie!!!

Shimmie that was really sweet of you. What an awesome job!!! I say it again, "You're very special!"

Seriously :notworthy


----------



## knottyaaverage

Shimmie said:


> I know it's hard to read this thread, but it is what it is.  It contains WOMEN and WOMEN talk to each other and the stronger the bonds we have with each other, the more we talk.
> 
> Shoot, don't get me on the phone...
> 
> Okay --- back to the Hair.....



Girl please. Just talk about the bloodclot MT. Girl bye!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I think megatek increases length, but the thickness comes before the length. but it may be different for everyone.*


----------



## cocoberry10

Ladies! I've only been using it for a few days, but for some reason MT is making my hair softer. I haven't mixed it with anything yet. We'll see how it goes. I heard a lot of you say it makes your hair hard b/c of protein

I've been taking garlic pills for a little over 1.5 weeks to combat shedding


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*my hair is softer too...but i think that's because i began using glycerin/water/saa/ and honeyquat as a moisturizer 9i was so afraid of having hard hair too) but it's the softest it has ever been!*


----------



## JustKiya

My hair is softer too  - I've actually been kinda - puzzled/concerned by it. It's - well, it's softer than it's EVER been - and it's not breaking, easier, or anything it's just - different. Unexpectedly different, at  that. 

I was JUST thinking about this on my way home from work last night when I was playing with a twist in back.... 

I assumed it was the oils I mixed it with, but now cocoberry10, I'm wondering, since you are using yours straight. :scratchch Hrrrm.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Dearest Shimmie! 

You are the greatest! Your hair has grown tremendously!! WOW!!! :wow::wow:

And, thanks so very much for the shortcuts. Very, very helpful and useful. I hope all of us will contribute as well. :woohoo2:

Love you muchly! :blowkiss:


----------



## Blaque*Angel

knottyaaverage said:


> Girl please. Just talk about the bloodclot MT. Girl bye!


 
ohwell:............................


----------



## SelfStyled

Shimmie that was so nice of you to do that for the newbies.  Your avatar is just stunning.  Grow that hair sweetness.


----------



## Shimmie

lipati said:


> So according to the post above, mega tek does not increase growth/lengthen it only strengthen,,,


 
Mega Tek does both, but Ovation lengthens hair a lot faster.   I don't know why, but it does.  

You will STILL get great length from Mega Tek.   To be honest, go with the Mega Tek and get both thickness and length.


----------



## Shimmie

devin said:


> ^^Thank you so much Shimmie for this post!! This is so wonderful of you to do this!


 


*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *WOW SHIMMIE!!! YOU WORK FAST!!! *


 


JustKiya said:


> She does, doesn't she!?!?  Go head, Ms. Shimmie! Shoot, gets me off the hook!


 


WhipEffectz1 said:


> Shimmie Shimie CoCo Pop!!! This thread needed that fa sho!


 


Snuckles said:


> :notworthy
> 
> Okay everyone let's  Shimmie!!!
> 
> Shimmie that was really sweet of you. What an awesome job!!! I say it again, "You're very special!"
> 
> Seriously :notworthy


 


*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I think megatek increases length, but the thickness comes before the length. but it may be different for everyone.*


 


Serenity_Peace said:


> Dearest Shimmie!
> 
> You are the greatest! Your hair has grown tremendously!! WOW!!! :wow::wow:
> 
> And, thanks so very much for the shortcuts. Very, very helpful and useful. I hope all of us will contribute as well. :woohoo2:
> 
> Love you muchly! :blowkiss:


 


SelfStyled said:


> Shimmie that was so nice of you to do that for the newbies. Your avatar is just stunning. Grow that hair sweetness.


 
Ladies it is *"I"* who thanks each of you, instead.   I know how it feels to search for answers and also how it feels to want to give the Right answers.  It's frustrating for everyone. 

But that what all of us are here for, to help each other in this journey.   I care about all of you.   I truly mean this.

I just added a few more notes to the post (#3567 ) and I will continue to add to it as much as I can.   

Okay......... group hug     love circle    and my heart to each of you.   

Now.......grow that hair.  You can and will do it.   What is it we say with President Obama   "YES WE CAN"!       Yes you can!    Swang dat hair!


----------



## Shimmie

Snuckles said:


> :notworthy
> 
> Okay everyone let's  Shimmie!!!
> 
> Shimmie that was really sweet of you. What an awesome job!!! I say it again, "You're very special!"
> 
> Seriously :notworthy


Snuckles I 'heard' your heart and it made a difference ; you matter.


----------



## CurlyMoo

cocoberry10 said:


> My Mega Tek came and I will use it tonight!


 

  Welcome cocoberry to the Mega-Tek obssession crowd. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Snuckles said:


> I can't keep my tongue any longer. If we are going to direct newbies to read through this thread because it contains sooooo much information, let's not clog it up with chit-chat that has nothing to do with the topic at hand. I see this thread is 356 pages long and is quite intimidating for someone coming along. All I ask, and I assume others feel the same way, is that you put the idle chit-chat in a PM or another thread.
> 
> Okay, now that I got that off my chest, I need to go back and catch up before going back into lurkdom.
> 
> ETA what I mean by idle chit-chat is conversations about things other then hair & this product.


 

Well, excuse us.  Opps, idle chit-chat.   BTW, welcome to the challenge and if you have any questions some of us will answer them.


----------



## CurlyMoo

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *my hair is softer too...but i think that's because i began using glycerin/water/saa/ and honeyquat as a moisturizer 9i was so afraid of having hard hair too) but it's the softest it has ever been!*


 
Which one are you using? MT or OCT?


----------



## CurlyMoo

JustKiya said:


> My hair is softer too - I've actually been kinda - puzzled/concerned by it. It's - well, it's softer than it's EVER been - and it's not breaking, easier, or anything it's just - different. Unexpectedly different, at that.
> 
> I was JUST thinking about this on my way home from work last night when I was playing with a twist in back....
> 
> I assumed it was the oils I mixed it with, but now cocoberry10, I'm wondering, since you are using yours straight. :scratchch Hrrrm.


 
I'm using MT and my hair is super soft. I'm using MT straight along with the Cream Rinse and Botanical spray. But when I apply MT to my hair after a wash it is REALLY soft. It does not behave like a heavy protein would. Even when I DC with it. I'm thinking about just using MT as a DC once a week and a 10 minute conditioner (no heat) once a week. Instead of also leaving on my scalp twice a week. Just to make my regimen even more simple.


----------



## LoveLiLi

Hi Ladies, I need a little help over here.

I'm on my third bottle of Ovation and I would love to keep using it, but I have a dilemma. I'm natural and I have been straighteing my hair lately. I recently started to apply Ovation at least three times a week (I'm trying to get those Nice'N'Wavy results), but it makes my hair revert at the roots.

 If this just meant that I had to walk around with wavy roots and straight hair, then I'd do that. But it's more than that -  my hair gets tangled and hard to comb through, so I have to brush it a-lot to get a smooth bun and I end up losing waaay more hair than I normally would with my hair straightened. 

I love my natural texture, but I want to wear my hair straight while I grow it out because I _need_ to brush my hair in its natural state to get it to look neat/smooth in a bun and we all know what excessive brushing leads to: SPLIT ENDS. I had countless split ends and had to get a trim (more like a cut) last week to get my hair back to a healthy state. It's short now, but I know I can grow it out in no time using ovation. 

*I can't wear it natural without getting a bunch of split ends and the Ovation is reverting my roots, so I end up losing handfuls of hair when I comb. What can I do? Ladies, please offer some advice here. *If I mix the Ovation with jojoba or castor oil, do you think my roots won't revert? I don't want to give up the Ovation. I've been thinking of trying Shea-mu oil or the Komaza Hair Nourishing oil, but I don't think those products would give the same results as Ovation. erplexed


----------



## grnidmonster

I am natural too and I wear my hair straightened because I have some hair "issues". I was having the same problem because the hair does revert.  I also get a sticky build up after two days w/o washing (it may be because of the heat, it is still close to 100 here). I decieded at the beginning of this week to co-wash and roller set. I leave a little of the ovations condish on my hair as a setting lotion and roll. Let it dry. Then I wrap it to go to sleep and the next morning it is fairly straight with nice body. It keeps my ends safe from heat and the nightly wrap keeps my roots flat after I apply my MT before bed. HTH



Khalia27 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need a little help over here.
> 
> I'm on my third bottle of Ovation and I would love to keep using it, but I have a dilemma. I'm natural and I have been straighteing my hair lately. I recently started to apply Ovation at least three times a week (I'm trying to get those Nice'N'Wavy results), but it makes my hair revert at the roots.
> 
> If this just meant that I had to walk around with wavy roots and straight hair, then I'd do that. But it's more than that - my hair gets tangled and hard to comb through, so I have to brush it a-lot to get a smooth bun and I end up losing waaay more hair than I normally would with my hair straightened.
> 
> I love my natural texture, but I want to wear my hair straight while I grow it out because I _need_ to brush my hair in its natural state to get it to look neat/smooth in a bun and we all know what excessive brushing leads to: SPLIT ENDS. I had countless split ends and had to get a trim (more like a cut) last week to get my hair back to a healthy state. It's short now, but I know I can grow it out in no time using ovation.
> 
> *I can't wear it natural without getting a bunch of split ends and the Ovation is reverting my roots, so I end up losing handfuls of hair when I comb. What can I do? Ladies, please offer some advice here. *If I mix the Ovation with jojoba or castor oil, do you think my roots won't revert? I don't want to give up the Ovation. I've been thinking of trying Shea-mu oil or the Komaza Hair Nourishing oil, but I don't think those products would give the same results as Ovation. erplexed


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

As I predicted, I am very sporadic with my mt usage but I am going to try AGAIN  to be on a schedule of sorts.


----------



## Mandy4610

I just bought my MT. Can I still join this challenge?
I still have a little BT that I would like to use up, do you ladies think it would be ok to mix the BT with a little MT just so I can finish it up and also to get rid of the oiliness?

TIA


----------



## CurlyMoo

Mandy4610 said:


> I just bought my MT. Can I still join this challenge?
> I still have a little BT that I would like to use up, do you ladies think it would be ok to mix the BT with a little MT just so I can finish it up and also to get rid of the oiliness?
> 
> TIA


 
WELCOME MANDY!:creatures

 Of course you can still join. I only joined a few weeks ago. I think there are a few ladies that do mix BT with MT. Not sure.  Good luck and Happy growing.


----------



## jamaicalovely

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



Shimmie said:


> *Snuckles This is Just for You!*
> 
> *Attention Newbies!*
> 
> *Help Notes for using Ovation Cell Therapy an Mega Tek*
> 
> Rule #1 -  Forget reading this entire thread.     Yes...forget it.  It's too overwhelming and you only be more confused on use of these products.
> 
> Rule # 1 -  I am ON PURPOSE omitting all of the EXTRA's (even my extras I've shared in earlier posts) that so many us have listed in our regimes.
> 
> *I am posting the Simple Method which is ALL anyone needs to follow*.
> 
> Rule #3 -   Relax and Allow your Hair to Grow...It will.
> 
> Steps for Using these products that WORK!
> 
> *I.   Ovation Hair Care System*
> 
> www.ovationhair.com
> 
> Main Product in this system that produces Growth:
> 
> *Ovation Cell Therapy*  -  The Growth Product
> 
> http://www.ovationhair.com/OvationStore.asp?ac=lk&cat=2
> 
> *How to use:*
> 
> 1. Apply to scalp as you would hair oil or hair grease and gently massage into your scalp with the pads (soft part) of your fingers.
> 
> 2.  Leave on your scalp for at least an hour then rinse your scalp with lukewarm water and proceed with your favorite hair conditioner.   Place in protective style.
> 
> 3.  OR --- leave in overnight and rinse out in the morning.   Place hair in protective style.
> 
> *That's it.  You're done!*
> 
> 3.  How often?   At least 3 times a week.   Each night is fine, but 3 times a week is plenty.    I know because I've done so.
> 
> *You do not need all three Ovation products*.   Although I have the complete system,  I mainly use the Cell Therapy.
> 
> *II. Mega Tek --* Same as above
> 
> 1.   Apply to scalp as you would a scalp conditoner or hair grease.
> 2.   Gently massage the prduct into scalp with soft pads of your fingers.
> 3.   Leave in at least one hour or overnight.
> 4.   Rinse out, condition hair with favorite hair conditioner.
> 5.   Put hair in protective style.
> 
> *Which Product does what?*
> 
> *Mega Tek* will thicken your hair -- fast!  *It will also strenghten your hair which will lenghten your hair.  *
> 
> *Ovation Cell Therapy* will lengthen your hair --- fast!  It just doesn't thicken as quickly as the Mega Tek does.  But it sure gives the length.
> 
> *Shampooing your hair....*
> 
> As often or as little as you wish.   I use shampoo only once a month.
> 
> However,  at least 3 times a week,  I Condition-Wash with my favorite conditioner.    After I rinse, the conditioner out, I apply either Ovation or Mega Tek to my scalp.  If I'm sleepy, I leave it in overnight.
> 
> I even go out in public with this product in my hair.    Ain't nobody gonna grow my hair but me, so I could care less about what anyone thinks.
> 
> Key Principle -  Make it easy on yourself.   The only method to focus upon is that this is a scalp treatment.   And it's not complicated
> 
> Do your thing with it and forget about all of the extras, such as the oils, and whatever else you've been reading.   You DO NOT NEED IT!
> 
> *Oiling Your Scalp:*
> 
> Only if you want to.  And if so, use either Castor Oil or Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil.  They are growth oils.
> 
> If you want to mix a little oil with the Ovation or Mega Tek, you can, but you do not have to.  It's only an option.  However, if you do, only use Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil.  Again, these are growth oils.
> 
> *SHEDDING*
> 
> It's happens, but do not panick.  I had major shedding after the 3rd week of Ovation, but I survived and so did my hair.
> 
> Garlic saved the day and my hair and my nerves    Garlic stops the shedding.
> 
> *Garlic Tabs:*
> 
> *Internally:*   Take 1 -3 tablets per day.   That's all you need.   Don't overload on this because it's not necessary.
> 
> *Externally:*  Make a garlic paste as follows:
> 
> About 1 Tablespoon of Garlic Powder (not Garlic Salt -- Powder only)
> 
> Mix with with enough Castor Oil (or Olive Oil or Jojoba Oil) to make a thin paste.
> 
> Apply this Garlic paste onto and into your entire head, hair and scalp.  Cover your head with plastic cap and leave this mixture on your head for a least one hour.   YOU DO NOT NEED HEAT!.    Your body heat is quite sufficient.    I use one of those gold mylar (foil) plastic caps and it truly heats up my hair on its own.
> 
> Now wash your hair with a mild shampoo and then condition your hair.   Place into a protective style and Smile!    Cause your shedding has just been 'checked' ...
> 
> Now if you want to spend extra money, you can purchase the Alter Ego Garlic Hair cream conditioner.   I love this product and it smells so light and fresh and it works!
> 
> Here's one of many links for the product:
> 
> http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?goodsIdx=2157
> 
> *Moisture:*
> 
> Keep your hair moisturized as well. Do what you know is best for moisturizing your hair.  Use your favorite DC's (Deep conditioning products/regimes).  Just make it easy for YOU.  That's the Key --- making it easy for you to maintain.
> 
> *Other Proteins:*
> 
> Stay away from them.  Both of these products are protein heavy and you do not need other proteins.  It will dry your hair.
> 
> Here's a Treat for your Hair:
> 
> *"The Kiya Fizzie"  --- The KF Solution *from our family member "Just Kiya"
> 
> Add a little Sea Salt (1/2 teaspoon) to a huge handful of your favorite hair conditioner.  Any conditioner of your choice.
> 
> Mix well and apply to your hair.  Cover with Plasic cap for at least an hour.  Rinse out and your hair will be as soft as can be.  This also Relaxes the ends of your hair.   See pic #4 in my siggy pikistrip.  Treat yourself to the Kiya Fizzie once a week.  Your hair will love you for it.
> 
> Ladies this is it!   I am so sorry for adding to the confusion.   We all want to grow our hair super fast, well this is it!   When  I stopped adding all of the extras my hair grew.    The only 'extra' in my regime is the use of the Garlic.   That's it.    My hair grew even faster.
> 
> Okay............now go grow that hair!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to ask DSD to post this up front to make it easier for the Newbies.
> 
> Until we get this posted up front just remember this is post number #3567.




Thanks Shimmie!!! I hope you don't mind...I posted your thread on BHM since we have a small following on there as well.


----------



## RaeCam

I'm sorry if I missed it but what makes the Ovation so much better for length? Is there anything I can add to Mega-tek to get the same amount of growth as the Ovation? Thanks!


----------



## naturalepiphany

Just a quick update. I've been lurking around a little and playing in my hair and I cowashed my hair tonight and found some very upsetting results. I have officially been using MT for three weeks and I see a major difference in thickness. 

Okay let me go back a little earlier in May of this year I cut my hair even at shoulder length so that I wont have the inverted V look from the way my hair grows. It seems to grow faster on the sides. Well anyways. Tonight I'm brushing with my denman in the shower with the conditioner and I brush it all to the back and feel some hair on the back of my shoulders. Wonderful feeling I tell ya and then I realize something feels weird. Why doesn't it feel the same on my neck and back where my spine is. erplexed I go to the mirror and there it is back with a vengence. "The INVERTED V"

I swear I tried everything to see if maybe it was just shrinkage since I'm transitioning (9 months next week) and its still almost an inch and a half too short. So I figure now the only thing to do is just focus on that area with MT and leave all the other areas alone because it makes no sense to have long thick gorgeous hair on two sides and a crazy dent in the middle. I'll take pictures and post tomorrow I'll just have to take a pass in my HYH challenge. I'm going to braid my hair for the rest of the year anyway. Good night all.


----------



## Zeal

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



Shimmie said:


> www.ovationhair.com
> 
> 
> *II. Mega Tek --* Same as above
> 
> 1. Apply to scalp as you would a scalp conditoner or hair grease.
> 2. Gently massage the prduct into scalp with soft pads of your fingers.
> 3. Leave in at least one hour or overnight.
> 4. Rinse out, condition hair with favorite hair conditioner.
> 5. Put hair in protective style.
> 
> *Which Product does what?*
> 
> *Mega Tek* will thicken your hair -- fast! *It will also strenghten your hair which will lenghten your hair. *
> 
> *Ovation Cell Therapy* will lengthen your hair --- fast! It just doesn't thicken as quickly as the Mega Tek does. But it sure gives the length.
> 
> Until we get this posted up front just remember this is post number #3567.


 

Thanks Shimmie.  I a sort of a Newbie I started this in August.  I did not know we were supposed to rinse the MT out I was leaving it on my scalp

We are supposed to rinse it out???


----------



## joib

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a minute but just stopped by to say hi. I am still using my MT 3x's per week. I have major shedding and started on the garlic pills. Thanks shimmie, I will be making the paste and increasing the garlic pills. I do notice my hair thickening up a lot. It will be 5 weeks since I started. It looks like I will reach wl full unstretched by Dec 2008 which will be early ( keeping fingers crossed). Thanks again ladies and happy hair growing.


----------



## Zeal

Ok Ladies witn natural 4a/b hair.


I have no idea.  I can not tell if my hair is growing or not.  Are you all using OCT, MT. or both?

Are you rinsing or leaving it on your scalp?

Do you add oil? or apply it straight?

Can someone please list the ingredients ing OCT?  TIA


----------



## JustKiya

Zeal said:


> Ok Ladies witn natural 4a/b hair.
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I can not tell if my hair is growing or not.  Are you all using OCT, MT. or both?
> 
> Are you rinsing or leaving it on your scalp?
> 
> Do you add oil? or apply it straight?



Isn't shrinkage delightful? I'm using MT. I mix it with castor oil, vitamin E oil, SAA and honeyquat, right now, but I plan on changing that to just MT and the oils, and much less oil, too. I apply to my scalp every night, and I wash/rinse my hair twice a week. 

If I'm not cosistent with it (at a minimum, 3 days a week, every week) I don't see much growth, but steady thickness. If I get up to 5 days a week, then I start seeing more reassuring growth. 

And of course, there's shrinkage.  

I'm becoming more and more tempted to try the OCT, as well.  I'm going to wait, though,  for a while. Maybe I'll be like Aggie and get some for my birthday....


----------



## 4mia

hi i just ordered a bottle of mt and the shine detangler from vetvalley?. I hope to get it soon so i can join you guys


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks Shimmie!!! I hope you don't mind...I posted your thread on BHM since we have a small following on there as well.


I'm honored .... 

Ummmmm, what's BHM?


----------



## LoveLiLi

grnidmonster said:


> I am natural too and I wear my hair straightened because I have some hair "issues". I was having the same problem because the hair does revert. I also get a sticky build up after two days w/o washing (it may be because of the heat, it is still close to 100 here). I decieded at the beginning of this week to co-wash and roller set. I leave a little of the ovations condish on my hair as a setting lotion and roll. Let it dry. Then I wrap it to go to sleep and the next morning it is fairly straight with nice body. It keeps my ends safe from heat and the nightly wrap keeps my roots flat after I apply my MT before bed. HTH


 

Thanks, I'm going to try this routine next week and see how it works out.


----------



## Shimmie

joib said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a minute but just stopped by to say hi. I am still using my MT 3x's per week. I have major shedding and started on the garlic pills.
> 
> Thanks shimmie, I will be making the paste and increasing the garlic pills. I do notice my hair thickening up a lot. It will be 5 weeks since I started. It looks like I will reach wl full unstretched by Dec 2008 which will be early ( keeping fingers crossed). Thanks again ladies and happy hair growing.


The Garlic/Oil mix is a Hair Saver for sure.    It's 'messy'  (the oil will run down your neck), but just keep a small towel around your neck, until you rinse the oil mixture from your hair.   

Don't overload on taking the Garlic pills.    You should be fine taking 1-2 a day, but 3 is the max.  

Taking care of our hair is a process, it takes time, but we will get the beautiful results that we are hoping for.  

Happy Hair Growth to you.....


----------



## 4mia

thanks for the info


----------



## Shimmie

RaeCam said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it but what makes the Ovation so much better for length? Is there anything I can add to Mega-tek to get the same amount of growth as the Ovation? Thanks!


RaeCam, this is a good question and I don't have the answer, only the Results   .

NOW, I DO have this theory.   Because Mega Tek builds the hair (Cell Builder), the increase in Volume (the hair thickness) causes us to not notice the length.  Our hair only appears not to be as long.  

With Ovation, my hair just 'took off', literally.  It just grew in length, but it did not increase in thickness the way Mega Tek did.    

Why it works that way, I don't know.   But as long as we have healthy hair, it can't be a bad thing.   We are still getting great results from these products.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



Zeal said:


> Thanks Shimmie. I a sort of a Newbie I started this in August. I did not know we were supposed to rinse the MT out I was leaving it on my scalp
> 
> We are supposed to rinse it out???


Hi Angel  

You can do either / or.   As I shared in the notes above, when I'm sleepy, I go to bed with it still on.   In that case, I rinse out the next day before applying it again.   I simply do a conditoner wash.    

I do not recommend re-applying the product on top of the application from the day or night before.   It's like adding protein on top of more protein.  

Again, here's the key:   Make this an EASY regime.   Do what works for you.  Just don't allow the product to accumulate on your scalp.  Always begin with a fresh scalp before applying more product.   It's too much protein.  

And I highly recommend Conditioner Washes, not shampoo on such a frequent basis.   Keeping the hair hyrdrated / conditioned is important.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Shimmie said:


> RaeCam, this is a good question and I don't have the answer, only the Results   .
> 
> NOW, I DO have this theory.   Because Mega Tek builds the hair (Cell Builder), the increase in Volume (the hair thickness) causes us to not notice the length.  Our hair only appears not to be as long.
> 
> With Ovation, my hair just 'took off', literally.  It just grew in length, but it did not increase in thickness the way Mega Tek did.
> 
> Why it works that way, I don't know.   But as long as we have healthy hair, it can't be a bad thing.   We are still getting great results from these products.





Oh man!  Why'd you have to say that?  LOL  I was trying my best not to order Ovation, it's sooo expensive!  I know people been saying that, but darn!  I really thought I wasn't gonna have to buy it, but looking at your results and what you've said, I might just have to now!  Geesh!


----------



## CurlyMoo

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Oh man! Why'd you have to say that? LOL I was trying my best not to order Ovation, it's sooo expensive! I know people been saying that, but darn! I really thought I wasn't gonna have to buy it, but looking at your results and what you've said, I might just have to now! Geesh!


 
People are getting amazing results with both. MT does increase length and thickness. I'm sticking with MT for now.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

Shimmie said:


> Don't overload on taking the Garlic pills.    You should be fine taking 1-2 a day, but 3 is the max.




How many mg are you of garlic oil supplements does this equate to or do you recommend? Different brands have different amounts. For example, I was taking my husband's odorless garlic supplements which were the equivalent to 300mg of fresh garlic. I ditched those and bought some with odor ( yum, garlic burpies ) that are the equivalent of 1500mg of fresh garlic. I'm just curious what the other shedders are taking/using/recommending.


----------



## Shimmie

AlkalineSteam said:


> How many mg are you of garlic oil supplements does this equate to or do you recommend? Different brands have different amounts. For example, I was taking my husband's odorless garlic supplements which were the equivalent to 300mg of fresh garlic. I ditched those and bought some with odor ( yum, garlic burpies ) that are the equivalent of 1500mg of fresh garlic. I'm just curious what the other shedders are taking/using/recommending.


I take the 300 mg. capsules.    No more than 3 per day which equals 900 mg. total and the increase only as needed, which is very seldom.  

I wouldn't go over 1500 a day.   Garlic is a blood thinner, which is good, but too much is not good.   And there are other things in our diets that are blood thinners, such as Vitamin E.   

It's just a matter of precaution.  ESPECIALLY if someone has a surgical procedure of any kind coming up.   Your doctor will (SHOULD) tell you to stop taking any vitamins such as Vitamin E, Garlic and even Aspirin until after the surgery.   I'm speaking even minor surgical procedures, not just major ones.  

Taking  Garlic 'overload' just to stop shedding isn't worth the health risks.   Even if one does not have a surgical procedure forthcoming, don't discount a minor accident which may cause bleeding of some kind.    A person does not want to have their system so thinned out that it won't clot, when it's supposed to.  

*Everyone, go easy on the Garlic supplements that you take internally.   Your hair will stop shedding.   The external care of applying the 'Garlic/Oil' will stop the shedding.   Or the Garlic Conditioners such as Alter Ego and  also Nutrine.  *

From reading more of this thread, I feel responsible for not sharing this sooner when I talked about taking Garlic.   I assumed that the Garlic intake was lower than I've been reading in some of the posts in this thread.  

I have to add this to the Newbie post.  

Blessings Angel...


----------



## Shimmie

CurlyMoo said:


> People are getting amazing results with both. MT does increase length and thickness. I'm sticking with MT for now.


 
You're right CurlyMoo... Both products give length, amazingly.  It's just more noticeable with the Ovation.  But it doesn't mean that Mega Tek is not lengthening just as fast.   I think the thickness from Mega Tek hides the length.   The length is there, but the thickness makes it less obvious.

Am I making any sense, here?


----------



## Jenaee

fogannie said:


> Hi ladies - The last picture is my starting point for this challenge. I am presently 6 weeks post, hope to make it to 12 weeks - wishful thinking. Thanks for all of the great posts.


 

That's wonderful growth in your siggie foganni!!!! What product are you using?


----------



## Shimmie

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Oh man! Why'd you have to say that? LOL I was trying my best not to order Ovation, it's sooo expensive! I know people been saying that, but darn! I really thought I wasn't gonna have to buy it, but looking at your results and what you've said, I might just have to now! Geesh!


  I'm sorry.   Stay with the Mega Tek.  I'm using both and my hair is still growing....


----------



## Kimiche

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



Zeal said:


> Thanks Shimmie. I a sort of a Newbie I started this in August. *I did not know we were supposed to rinse the MT out I was leaving it on my scalp*
> 
> *We are supposed to rinse it out???*


 

I was wondering about this as well.  I'm thinking about buying either MT or Ovation (still don't know which one to get, help me out ladies please), and I thought that when I apply it that I could just leave it on the scalp.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



Kimiche said:


> I was wondering about this as well. I'm thinking about buying either MT or Ovation (still don't know which one to get, help me out ladies please), and I thought that when I apply it that I could just leave it on the scalp.


Mega Tek... you can't lose with either one.   

You CAN leave it on our scalp, but make sure your scalp is clean before you apply more of the product for the next treatement.   Don't allow the product to 'build up' on your scalp and hair.  It's too much protein.  

Here's My Easy Method:  (Note:  It took me this long to figure how simple it was to do this ).

1.  I Condition Wash my hair.   (Use any favorite conditioner)
2.  Rinse the Conditioner out.
3.  Apply the Ovation or Mega Tek (I alternate them both) to my scalp and gently massage it in.

Now I do one or the other of the following:

I risne it out after at least an hour, then smooth my hair into a loose twisted bun.   Wrap with silk scarf, go to bed.

OR if I am too sleepy or tired:

I leave it in overnight, rinse in the morning and smooth my  hair into a loose twisted bun and go about my day.  

IF, I'm in a rush the following morning:

I don't rinse at all.  I just go about my day and when I get home, I start all over again with a conditioner wash.  

In the seven months that I've been using these products, I've learned that I don't have to box myself into a corner.  My schedule is too busy and it doesn't allow me to do the same thing with my hair each day.  

These products are a simple scalp treatment, no different than applying hair oil, etc.  I just don't allow it to accumulate on my head, no product build up.   I start fresh with each application.  

Blessings


----------



## JustKiya

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



Zeal said:


> Thanks Shimmie.  I a sort of a Newbie I started this in August.  I did not know we were supposed to rinse the MT out I was leaving it on my scalp
> 
> We are supposed to rinse it out???





Kimiche said:


> I was wondering about this as well.  I'm thinking about buying either MT or Ovation (still don't know which one to get, help me out ladies please), and I thought that when I apply it that I could just leave it on the scalp.



 I don't bother rinsing it out, at all. Of course, I also don't use enough to allow it to buildup - it's all absorbed into my scalp. I don't oil my scalp, either - I mix them into the MT to make it a single step process. 

I apply Sun/Mon/Tues, DC/cowash in twists on Wed and apply on wet hair afterwards, apply Thur/Fri, DC/cowash on loose hair on Sat, and start over by retwisting my hair on Sun before applying the MT. 
So, I normally have at least 3 days of 'build-up' at a time - and it's been working for me. 

Shimmies post is a _*wonderful*_ guide, but it's not set in stone - it's a good place to START from, but you still have to create a unique & individual MT/Ovation regimen that works for *your* hair, habits, and current regimen. 

 It's why I strongly suggest that you read both threads - *despite* how long they are - it gives you a good foundation to create the uniquely perfect reggie for you, by witnessing the trial and error process it took for a lot of us to come up with the uniquely perfect reggie for ourselves.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



JustKiya said:


> I don't bother rinsing it out, at all. Of course, I also don't use enough to allow it to buildup - it's all absorbed into my scalp. I don't oil my scalp, either - I mix them into the MT to make it a single step process.
> 
> I apply Sun/Mon/Tues, DC/cowash in twists on Wed and apply on wet hair afterwards, apply Thur/Fri, DC/cowash on loose hair on Sat, and start over by retwisting my hair on Sun before applying the MT.
> So, I normally have at least 3 days of 'build-up' at a time - and it's been working for me.
> 
> Shimmies post is a _*wonderful*_ guide, but it's not set in stone - it's a good place to START from, but you still have to create a unique & individual MT/Ovation regimen that works for *your* hair, habits, and current regimen.
> 
> It's why I strongly suggest that you read both threads - *despite* how long they are - it gives you a good foundation to create the uniquely perfect reggie for you, by witnessing the trial and error process it took for a lot of us to come up with the uniquely perfect reggie for ourselves.


 
You're right, each person HAS to develop their own regime that fits them.  But I can say that in the beginning, when I used the Ovation as a leave in, I shedded like crazy.   The Garlic was and still is a miracle all in its self.  

But when I rinsed, the growth seemed to take off.   There's always a build up of product, no matter what we use.  And I'm guessing (key word: 'Guessing') that each time I rinsed the product from my scalp it made it easier for the next application to absorb without the previous being a blockage.    

Products other than plain water, clog our pores.  They just do.  Especially and even more so with oil in the mix.   There's going to be a blockage of some sort.   

So I strongly suggest (not insist) but suggest that rinsing the product works better for growth than not rinsing and it eliminates shedding.  

I've noticed that although it's placed on our scalps, it still gets into our hair; it's unavoidable.     However, that's where the rinse takes care of it.    This is still a product made for horses and it's too much protein for humans.  Horse hair is still much stronger/coarser than our hair.  

We have to use precautions with these products.  In the Ovation instructions, it says clearly to rinse the product.  I didn't 'take heed' at first, because I wanted long hair....super fast.   I shedded instead.  

The differnce in my June picture and the September picture is a result of what I am contributing to the garlic, adding Mega Tek for thickness, and the rinsing of the products from my hair.  

As I'm reading over these posts, I'm thinking, MYGOD!  What are we doing to our hair.   There is way too much going on with way too many products here.   The henna, the BT's, Indian Oils, and so on.... It's TOO Much.... too, too, much going on.   

WE MUST keep this regime simple.   I've learned the hard way that these products will work all by themselves, but we still have to use caution in the use of it.   We must!   We must!   

After an hour or so or overnight, these products have done all that they are going to do until your next application.   Rinse it out and begin again.  My experience has not been in vain.   

I can't put at risk the precious hearts coming into this thread, who are hoping against hope, trying one more thing to make their hair grow longer or even grow at all.     Some can take it, others can't.  I cannot without a good concious not give them the 'cautious' route.    

I *do not* proclaim to know it all... *I don't*... *I never will.* 

But I do know when something is too much.   And this thread has *way too much going on* and I have contributed to the excessiveness myself.  I stand guilty of it.  But it was my impatience that prompted me to be excessive by using too many add-ins (additional products, etc.) extended leave ins.   

I learned the hard way, to keep the use of this product simple.   As a result, my hair grew much longer than I thought it would.  

It's heathier now and I have no regrets.  I *have* to shsre this with the newbies and anyone else who is using or even thinking about using these products.   Just as I would guard their life,  I feel the same way about their hair.   

Ladies please........Do not overload on this product.   *Your hair will STILL grow. *   Yes it will!    Look at my pictures from June to September.   

Just keep it simple and rinse it out. :heart2:


----------



## Zeal

Shimmie said:


> You're right CurlyMoo... Both products give length, amazingly. It's just more noticeable with the Ovation. But it doesn't mean that Mega Tek is not lengthening just as fast. I think the thickness from Mega Tek hides the length. The length is there, but the thickness makes it less obvious.
> 
> Am I making any sense, here?


 
Thanks curlymoo and shimmie.  I was just about to go on line and order the OCT.  I will hold off for now and stick with the MT


----------



## Zeal

*Re: For Angel Snuckles and Newbies -  How to Use OCT and MT*



Shimmie said:


> Mega Tek... you can't lose with either one.
> 
> 1. I Condition Wash my hair. (Use any favorite conditioner)
> 2. Rinse the Conditioner out.
> 3. Apply the Ovation or Mega Tek (I alternate them *both*) to my scalp and gently massage it in.
> 
> Now I do one or the other of the following:
> 
> I risne it out after at least an hour, then smooth my hair into a loose twisted bun. Wrap with silk scarf, go to bed.
> 
> OR if I am too sleepy or tired:
> 
> I leave it in overnight, rinse in the morning and smooth my hair into a loose twisted bun and go about my day.
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings


 
Shimmie, O dear Shimmie.  Why are you doing this.  You have made me want to purchase the OCT again.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Ladies, I have started a new thread. This one has gotten so long. Happy Hair Growing!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5594643#post5594643


----------

